# Flight Rising General Thread (original) (no longer in use)



## FireNinja1

I don't think that there's one yet, so here. Talk about anything Flight Rising related here.

Spreadsheet of TBTers' Usernames on FR

I would like to note that I don't have access to the spreadsheet, PandaNikita and S a t a n i are the ones who can put your name in the spreadsheet. If you would like to be added, please VM/PM them and not me please. Thanks!

Edit: Thread's going to be locked soon. Please use this instead. Thanks.


----------



## Yuki Nagato

My baby <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

ive been breeding for a male mulberry/emerald/leaf for 9 million years
if anyone gets one i _N E E D  H I M_ (thank you)


----------



## Aradai

i really wanna see the little baby dragons hatch already seriously


----------



## f11

Is it just me or is anyones loading very slowly when trying to go place like nesting grounds???


----------



## Naiad

C r y s t a l said:


> Is it just me or is anyones loading very slowly when trying to go place like nesting grounds???



The entire site's pretty laggy rn for me :/ 
I think it's the influx of new members.


----------



## Aradai

my only goal for now is to have a green/red dragon (maybe a coatl) and name it Makishima. that would make me really happy.

TIME TO START BREEDING FOR IT


----------



## f11

my first dragon


----------



## Jaebeommie

Is it bad that I just picked dragons based on their color scheme??


----------



## Aradai

I really love the randomly-generated dragon I got. I love the color.

Idk what to call her so I just named her Medli lol.


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> Is it bad that I just picked dragons based on their color scheme??



woah how did you get so many dragons so quickly? they are so cute!!


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> The entire site's pretty laggy rn for me :/
> I think it's the influx of new members.



Yep~ FR is typically only used to 2,000 players at best, and even then it lagged. So it's understandable why it's lagging with over 5,000 players.
~~~

Also here are a few of my favorites :3



Spoiler


----------



## Jaebeommie

Astro0 said:


> woah how did you get so many dragons so quickly? they are so cute!!



I went to my Flight's "sales" forum! There was a bunch of nice people who were giving dragons away for free to new members


----------



## Jawile

Here are my two dragons, Nkiru and Tumelo!


----------



## Jaebeommie

I just spent 15k on this dragon NO RAGRETS


----------



## Aradai

So many people are giving away awesome dragons in the Lightning forum and I really hope to get them :0


----------



## f11

I have wa few questions

1. can dragons only bread within clan?
2. how do you give dragons to other people?


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> I just spent 15k on this dragon NO RAGRETS



that dragon is SO PRETTY OMG


----------



## FireNinja1

C r y s t a l said:


> I have wa few questions
> 
> 1. can dragons only bread within clan?
> 2. how do you give dragons to other people?



1. Yes, they can only breed within the clan I'm pretty sure.
2. The "Crossroads" feature.


----------



## Aradai

JUST GOT THIS OMGGGG






Still thinking on a name...


----------



## RayOfHope

Arcane sounds super cool but for now I've picked Light. Woo~


Spoiler



First dragon, Hylia.




And the second one that tottered along. He's...very red.


----------



## Story

I wonder how does everyone feel about the site so far?


----------



## Aradai

Story said:


> I wonder how does everyone feel about the site so far?



*addicting*


----------



## RayOfHope

Oh, right. My username is the same there (Wyndfyre) and I used you as a ref, Shirohibiki. c:


----------



## Naiad

Story said:


> I wonder how does everyone feel about the site so far?



I can die happy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wyndfyre said:


> Oh, right. My username is the same there (Wyndfyre) and I used you as a ref, Shirohibiki. c:



you joined hella ;D


----------



## Naiad

Spoiler:  Dergs, yo










Nix, the girl that I made ;D






Glaciem, my second Progenitor.






Haran, my Coatl baby <3






Ladon, my beautiful boy ; o ;






Shigeko, the Queen.






Dusk :3






Blaze, named after the bae <<33






Mythos, my steampunk gal






Vasiel, one of my favorites ^ o ^ She looks incredibly badass omfg






Thallane, yet another badass.






Jarien ;o






Skydancers yo 
his name is Cathex






Jaxon ;3






Talise (ty shiro ahhhh )






Marwolaethau






Faurael 






Koirin, who's currently staying with Nate for breeding ;D




My derg family as of now~
Holy crap, I accumulated a lot ; o ;
Time to grind in the coliseum <3 u all.​


----------



## FireNinja1

I bought the wrong derg on the Auction House. Quickly exalted it.


----------



## tamagotchi

uhm???? this is my newest baby and i love him lots!!!!


----------



## Jaebeommie

Someone needs to stop me from buying all the pretty dragons.


----------



## tamagotchi

Jaebeommie said:


> Someone needs to stop me from buying all the pretty dragons.



keep buyin them you can have a clan of pretty dragons B)


----------



## Aradai

Jaebeommie said:


> Someone needs to stop me from buying all the pretty dragons.



no one can or will stop a khaleesi sorry


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> I bought the wrong derg on the Auction House. Quickly exalted it.



should really lvl dergs to at least 8 before exalting; otherwise the payout is worthless
i should pander all u newbies 4 treasure to feed my incredibly large lair costs huah huah


----------



## Naiad

Just got this guy <3

I don't know how you guys cope with lair costs like how do I get 30k ; o ;
Also the Coliseum is hella fun.


----------



## Leopardfire

This is my first dragon, Orchid. I think I should have picked better colors, oh well. I'm trying to nab some free dragons but the connection keeps on failing. D:


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> I don't know how you guys cope with lair costs like how do I get 30k ; o ;


I know, ergggh.


Spoiler:  also I'm breeding these guys













and uhm, i got 4 eggs and hopefully they'll turn out really cute!!!


----------



## g u a v a

>w< So jealous of everyone getting coatl's on their first day~ They're all so pretty! Wish I'd started off with dregsz that purrrrrty :>


----------



## Shirohibiki

guys i need help
do i turn him into a coatl or leave him a noodle?





(and lmao same, leaf)


----------



## ADanishMuffin

I decided to register. This looks like a game I'll be addicted to~


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> guys i need help
> do i turn him into a coatl or leave him a noodle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and lmao same, leaf)



noodle for sure~ Circuit looks so good on spirals


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> noodle for sure~ Circuit looks so good on spirals



danke  saves me 2k gems if i keep him that way... haha


----------



## g u a v a

OH ALSO. PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT.

Please name your dragons before you exalt them! Especially if you got them from the AH, it's so annoying when the unnamed thing pops up in your dragon's baby history ;n;


----------



## Astro0

So.. weird question- does anything happen to dragons once they are exalted? or is it just kinda a voided sort or thing?


----------



## g u a v a

Astro0 said:


> So.. weird question- does anything happen to dragons once they are exalted? or is it just kinda a voided sort or thing?



They're just voided :< Lore is that they're sent back to help the flight leader dragon in the dominance quest.


----------



## Astro0

Mayor Leaf said:


> They're just voided :< Lore is that they're sent back to help the flight leader dragon in the dominance quest.



Ahhh i see! thats a bit sad


----------



## RayOfHope

Astro0 said:


> Ahhh i see! thats a bit sad



I like it better that way, the site makes it seem like a good honorable kind of thing, rather than just "you released them in the wild and now they're lonely and abandoned and sad" or something. Like Neopets and the Pound.


----------



## Astro0

Wyndfyre said:


> I like it better that way, the site makes it seem like a good honorable kind of thing, rather than just "you released them in the wild and now they're lonely and abandoned and sad" or something. Like Neopets and the Pound.



yeah thats definitely a lot more depressing haha, i used to hate getting rid of dogs on nintendogs because you send them to the pound (i think i cried for an hour when i did it for the first time...)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> OH ALSO. PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT.
> 
> Please name your dragons before you exalt them! Especially if you got them from the AH, it's so annoying when the unnamed thing pops up in your dragon's baby history ;n;



wait you can send unnamed dragons???? i thought naming them was a requirement of exaltation??? wat

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> yeah thats definitely a lot more depressing haha, i used to hate getting rid of dogs on nintendogs because you send them to the pound (i think i cried for an hour when i did it for the first time...)



REALLY??? WOW I HAD NO IDEA THATS SO DEPRESSING


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> wait you can send unnamed dragons???? i thought naming them was a requirement of exaltation??? wat



yeah idk, it might've changed now but I remember a few months back you could exalt unnamed dragons


----------



## Warrior

hey hey hey I don't use the site much anymore and wanna give away some stuff. 

Nothing too fancy but if anyone wants some stuff I can provide


----------



## Astro0

Warrior said:


> hey hey hey I don't use the site much anymore and wanna give away some stuff.
> 
> Nothing too fancy but if anyone wants some stuff I can provide



I would appreciate anything you'd like to give me!


----------



## Story

I can't give stuff like Warrior, but I've been playing the game since it started.
I can answer any questions anyone might have.


----------



## g u a v a

oh also idk if anyone mentioned this but from 12 AM to 12:30 AM PST, you're not able to log into FR, for maintenance reasons. :>


----------



## Astro0

Mayor Leaf said:


> oh also idk if anyone mentioned this but from 12 AM to 12:30 AM PST, you're not able to log into FR, for maintenance reasons. :>



ah i was wondering why i was logged out haha! thanks for letting everyone know!


----------



## Naiad

Is it normal to not get loot sometimes in the Coliseum? ;o
Or is it just a glitch due to the overload?

Also- how do you price dragons? What's 'good' and what's 'bad' to have on a dragon? >__<

How rare is it to get a familiar through the Coliseum? An egg? 

^ all my questions for now ~__~


----------



## Danielkang2

My first dragon: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's beautiful!


----------



## Astro0

Oh I do have a question: its there a guide or something to help with dragon pricings? Like which are 5k whivh are 45k etc or what genes are more expensive?


----------



## RayOfHope

So apparently Arcane passed Wind in biggest flight? Wow. Good thing I didn't join that. I like the smaller groups. Cx


----------



## Warrior

Astro0 said:


> I would appreciate anything you'd like to give me!




Alright whats your account on there? I take it you like?? Pink things?? I'll base what I give you on that. Plus, got room for dragons in your lair?


----------



## Farobi

OMG!! This seems so interesting but I missed it :/ It has a TBT-esque economy that I'd like to be a part of LOL. When will sign ups resume? And what exactly is this site all about? 

im crying i so wanted to try this site out ((


----------



## Astro0

Warrior said:


> Alright whats your account on there? I take it you like?? Pink things?? I'll base what I give you on that. Plus, got room for dragons in your lair?



My account is Astro0Lauren! I do have room! I like pink and purple and blue, thank you so much


----------



## f11

Omg someone was giving out lvl 10 dragons and I missed them


----------



## Naiad

/that feel when your lair is full and you need 20k more before you can expand ; - ;


----------



## RayOfHope

Geez, 30 days until my Imperials can breed again. If their babies come out cute then I don't know if I can wait that long for more. :x


----------



## tamagotchi

I just bought this lil' eye burner cutie. 




I like him. His name is Shrimp.


----------



## Aradai

just got these from a giveaway~


----------



## FireNinja1

Farobi said:


> OMG!! This seems so interesting but I missed it :/ It has a TBT-esque economy that I'd like to be a part of LOL. When will sign ups resume? And what exactly is this site all about?
> 
> im crying i so wanted to try this site out ((



Sowwy Farobi, I feel bad for you. I don't know when the next window is but it could be for months, I'm afraid.

Well, I got another dragon, I just search up hatchlings that I think are cute for 8k, and then I use Bubble Mania since that's literally 1k treasure per 5 minutes. My two starter dergs (Meta and Misa) are both at level 3. Dear god I need a third adult so that I can go into battle with three dergs. That, and I need more moves. Now, you see that this game will begin to consume my life.


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> Sowwy Farobi, I feel bad for you. I don't know when the next window is but it could be for months, I'm afraid.
> 
> Well, I got another dragon, I just search up hatchlings that I think are cute for 8k, and then I use Bubble Mania since that's literally 1k treasure per 5 minutes. My two starter dergs (Meta and Misa) are both at level 3. Dear god I need a third adult so that I can go into battle with three dergs. That, and I need more moves. Now, you see that this game will begin to consume my life.



Oh, yeah, I do that too. Except I spent 50k on Coatl babies, and exalt my coliseum dragons that are 5+ leveled. 
I don't think I can wait 30+ days to breed more. I need cute babs.

*Also, Farobi, I made an extra account since I didn't see my registration in my spam folder. I'm not sure if you want it or not, but you can have it if you'd like.*

(On another note, I bought another coatl again. It's hard to save in this game.)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wyndfyre said:


> So apparently Arcane passed Wind in biggest flight? Wow. Good thing I didn't join that. I like the smaller groups. Cx



holy **** did it really??? thats really interesting, actually. i have to wonder why people pick arcane. o:



Farobi said:


> OMG!! This seems so interesting but I missed it :/ It has a TBT-esque economy that I'd like to be a part of LOL. When will sign ups resume? And what exactly is this site all about?
> 
> im crying i so wanted to try this site out ((



my joindate is 2014-06-03. the window took until now to reopen. that looks like 7 months unless its 4 months i cant ****ing read backwards dates,
i cant believe ive been playing for 7 months wahts going on,
so i cant tell if its 4 or 7 months. either way both are a long time :/ im sorry...



Lafiel said:


> /that feel when your lair is full and you need 20k more before you can expand ; - ;



hahahahahahahaha try 675k [cries in a corner]



Wyndfyre said:


> Geez, 30 days until my Imperials can breed again. If their babies come out cute then I don't know if I can wait that long for more. :x



coatls take 35 days. its a pain in the ass but theres already dragon oversaturation so i guess i understand


----------



## FireNinja1

Wait, can you get treasure from the Coliseum?


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait, can you get treasure from the Coliseum?



no sir. just items.


----------



## FireNinja1

Shirohibiki said:


> no sir. just items.



Guess I'll just stick to the Fairground then haha. Gonna try to hit the ceiling everyday haha.


----------



## Aradai

oh no,,, I'm nearing to the end of lair space for now.

I don't wanna spend :<


----------



## nard

I need some help.



I was customizing my derg Noy with some Apparel and I clicked to get one off then immediately went back to lair. The item was still on him but the website says it wasn't in the little equipped box.


Any way to fix this?


----------



## RayOfHope

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** did it really??? thats really interesting, actually. i have to wonder why people pick arcane. o:


Yup, at least that's what I read somewhere on the light forums. c: I guess the whole magical chaos thing is appealing. It really is, I almost picked it after all. I think the number was something like 13000 arcane members now???



Shirohibiki said:


> coatls take 35 days. its a pain in the ass but theres already dragon oversaturation so i guess i understand


Yeah I looked at the wiki to see breeding times earlier. :x Honestly if there's already an overabundance of dragons then I could understand the cooldowns, but 30 days!! I just love imperials too much for that. ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> Guess I'll just stick to the Fairground then haha. Gonna try to hit the ceiling everyday haha.



Oh, yeah. I think you can get a lot daily at the Trivia Tablet in the trading post, too. You get 300 treasure per question (Which is a lot of questions.) you answer correctly, I think. I think you can just look up the answers, lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> I need some help.
> 
> 
> 
> I was customizing my derg Noy with some Apparel and I clicked to get one off then immediately went back to lair. The item was still on him but the website says it wasn't in the little equipped box.
> 
> 
> Any way to fix this?



probably a graphical bug and perhaps a hard refresh would fix it (ctrl + f5), or just wait until it fixes itself. if the item isnt actually equipped but is showing, itll just take a little while for the graphic to catch up. it happens.


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> Oh, yeah. I think you can get a lot daily at the Trivia Tablet in the trading post, too. You get 300 treasure per question (Which is a lot of questions.) you answer correctly, I think. I think you can just look up the answers, lol.



That's like 10 questions a day though, if I'm not mistaken though.


----------



## Aradai

holy **** I have so much treasure

the trading post is a gift


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> That's like 10 questions a day though, if I'm not mistaken though.



Acutally tbh I wasn't counting
it seemed like 20 with all of that copy and pasting I did lmao 
my bad


----------



## Aradai

RetroT said:


> Acutally tbh I wasn't counting
> it seemed like 20 with all of that copy and pasting I did lmao
> my bad


It's around ten, I believe.
And there's a thread with all the answers.

An easy 3,000 a day.


----------



## Story

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait, can you get treasure from the Coliseum?


Correction you can, just in the form of chests in which you have to open.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Story said:


> Correction you can, just in the form of chests in which you have to open.



ah yeah sorry about that; i was thinking in terms of straight treasure. but yes, from chests


----------



## Naiad

Sparkanine said:


> holy **** I have so much treasure
> 
> the trading post is a gift




*grabby hands*

Gotta go play games for that extra nest ;'D


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> *grabby hands*
> 
> Gotta go play games for that extra nest ;'D



nonstop tidal trouble ;A; oh god the memories


----------



## tamagotchi

New babbies (that i can't breed for 35 ****in days)!!!


----------



## g u a v a

Are any of you active on the forum irc? I'm wondering if we can't like open up a chat room/channel (idk how it works) for flight rising folk :>


----------



## Aradai

Mayor Leaf said:


> Are any of you active on the forum irc? I'm wondering if we can't like open up a chat room/channel (idk how it works) for flight rising folk :>


I can do it! I go on IRC everyday lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

umm, any channel name suggestions? i can only think of #dergs or #tbtdergs if thats taken (btw the # is part of every channel name)


----------



## Naiad

Sparkanine said:


> I can do it! I go on IRC everyday lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> umm, any channel name suggestions? i can only think of #dergs or #tbtdergs if thats taken (btw the # is part of every channel name)



#tbtdergs sounds good to me ^ w ^


----------



## FireNinja1

Lafiel said:


> #tbtdergs sounds good to me ^ w ^



I like that too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm semi-active on IRC. Usually too shy to jump in on convos because it's usually 1 on 1.


----------



## Aradai

Great! Just a few more opinions to get everyone's word on it, and ill start making it! I'll have it done by tonight or sometime tomorrow, if that isnt possible.


----------



## Nix

I created an account miraculously. xD I was just about to sleep then thought about the game and saw registration had opened 5 hours before it was about to end. Thank heavens!​


----------



## tamagotchi

Sparkanine said:


> I can do it! I go on IRC everyday lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> umm, any channel name suggestions? i can only think of #dergs or #tbtdergs if thats taken (btw the # is part of every channel name)



#tbtdergs, I'm okay with that. u v u


----------



## Aradai

All of you seem to like #tbtdergs so lets go with that! I'm making it ASAP! 

When the channel is finished with the registration, I'll post about it here.


----------



## g u a v a

awesome~ I'll try and drop into the irc every so often :> Also #tbtdergs sounds good


----------



## Aradai

IT'S DONE! (that was quick...)

Join the #tbtdergs channel today! FireNinja, can you please add this to the front page?

I'll promote you guys and whatnot when you get there!​


----------



## FireNinja1

Sparkanine said:


> IT'S DONE! (that was quick...)
> 
> Join the #tbtdergs channel today! FireNinja, can you please add this to the front page?
> 
> I'll promote you guys and whatnot when you get there!​


Will do. Thank you for asking me, wouldn't have done it myself lol.


----------



## Naiad

Is anyone else having trouble entering the irc? .-.

I'm probs just dumb idk


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Is anyone else having trouble entering the irc? .-.
> 
> I'm probs just dumb idk





I can't even find the IRC. -cri-


----------



## Jawile

Kind of boring for me so far
Not really sure what to do while waiting for babies


----------



## Aradai

Lafiel said:


> Is anyone else having trouble entering the irc? .-.
> 
> I'm probs just dumb idk





Fuzzling said:


> I can't even find the IRC. -cri-


have you tried entering the "/join #tbtdergs" command?


----------



## Naiad

Looks like the site's down for maintenance right now. ;o

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Is it normal to not get loot sometimes in the Coliseum? ;o
> Or is it just a glitch due to the overload?
> 
> Also- how do you price dragons? What's 'good' and what's 'bad' to have on a dragon? >__<
> 
> How rare is it to get a familiar through the Coliseum? An egg?
> 
> ^ all my questions for now ~__~




Any help? ;0;


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> Is it normal to not get loot sometimes in the Coliseum? ;o
> Or is it just a glitch due to the overload?
> 
> Also- how do you price dragons? What's 'good' and what's 'bad' to have on a dragon? >__<
> 
> How rare is it to get a familiar through the Coliseum? An egg?
> 
> ^ all my questions for now ~__~



Okay, so here I go at trying to answer these.

Yes, normal to not get any loot.

Dragon prices vary, from what I last saw, basic dragons sell for 5K, iri/shims around 10-12 depending on the type of dragon + the colors. TG dragons go for around 30+, again depending on what genes and so on. If you need help pricing your dragons you can send me a VM, I got a fair amount of experience selling dragons. 

It's pretty rare to get a familiar iirc. Also the egg I'm not sure you can get through the coliseum, but I know that you can get an egg by "scavenging" in the gather resources panel.


----------



## Farobi

Thanks for the replies guys. This site seems so interesting and I love the dragon art and the idea of clans lol. If it does take months to resume sign ups then RIP me.



RetroT said:


> *Also, Farobi, I made an extra account since I didn't see my registration in my spam folder. I'm not sure if you want it or not, but you can have it if you'd like.*


I'd be very grateful if you do that <3 Though if having that account requires me to know emails and passwords of those emails and all that, then I'd rather make you feel more secure with that. If you're fine with it though, then feel free to message me!


----------



## Shirohibiki

hahaha having 102 familiars just reeks of hardcore burnout

i am so goddamn sick of doing daily clicks for all these ****s, this system desperately needs a change before i stop playing due to being burnt out

/whine whine whine


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> hahaha having 102 familiars just reeks of hardcore burnout
> 
> i am so goddamn sick of doing daily clicks for all these ****s, this system desperately needs a change before i stop playing due to being burnt out
> 
> /whine whine whine



I've been playing Tidal Trouble for an hour now.
I _need_ this space in my lair.
_I need it._


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> I've been playing Tidal Trouble for an hour now.
> I _need_ this space in my lair.
> _I need it._



haha i usually play shock switch, but now i just grind coli if i need money  which, i always need money, but eh. 675k is a long ways away, lol


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> haha i usually play shock switch, but now i just grind coli if i need money  which, i always need money, but eh. 675k is a long ways away, lol



675k what the ****

I'm waiting for my babbies to grow so I can level them and sell em. The thing I hate about the coliseum, though, is that it takes ages for me to level. I have no clue why, everyone makes it seem so easy. All of these skins for dragons are really tempting me though. It's horrible, why is everyone such a good artist? ;_;


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> 675k what the ****
> 
> I'm waiting for my babbies to grow so I can level them and sell em. The thing I hate about the coliseum, though, is that it takes ages for me to level. I have no clue why, everyone makes it seem so easy. All of these skins for dragons are really tempting me though. It's horrible, why is everyone such a good artist? ;_;



never step foot into the skins and accents forum youll lose all of your money. they all cost so ****ing much lmao rip
and yeah lair costs are way too exorbitant for how treasure is made. coli takes a while, believe me. getting to 25 took.... well, a while, and i lvled very religiously. nonetheless i did have fun with it. now i hate lvling dergs to exalt because it takes too long and im stuck grinding the mire


----------



## RayOfHope

Agh I've just been too busy to play... I have like a billion breeding projects in mind already that I should get started on but I'm just super anxious diving into all this stuff when I know I don't have the time for it. :x


----------



## Farobi

Got an account (thanks RetroT!) and boy I sure do have a lot of reading to do.
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=wiki


----------



## Shirohibiki

Farobi said:


> Got an account (thanks RetroT!) and boy I sure do have a lot of reading to do.
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=wiki



I WANNA FRIEND YOU WHATS UR NAME
if i havent friended u yet pls add me (if you want to that is omg)


----------



## Naiad

Farobi said:


> Got an account (thanks RetroT!) and boy I sure do have a lot of reading to do.
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=wiki



Username pls ; o ;

My Mentor sent me three Ambush omfg I love them so much I can't even
now to hardcore grind for eliminate


----------



## Farobi

Shirohibiki said:


> I WANNA FRIEND YOU WHATS UR NAME
> if i havent friended u yet pls add me (if you want to that is omg)





Lafiel said:


> Username pls ; o ;


Click for my username. I have no idea how to add yet, lol.

I'm just playing around in the fairgrounds. The Coliseum takes way too long to load, so I'll skip that for now


----------



## Jaebeommie

I seem to have a thing for pastel colored Imperials.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jaebeommie said:


> I seem to have a thing for pastel colored Imperials.



what a cutie omg!!! ahhh i love////


----------



## g u a v a

I'm trying to make more room in my lair for baby dragons, so I just wanted to post these here to see if anyone was interested.











I'm happy to let them go for free, but I'm also really low on treasure so if you can, name your price >w< (i'll sell them for just about anything tbh)


----------



## Leopardfire

^ I sent you a crossroads for Venus. I don't know if I offered too little treasure though. ^.^'


----------



## g u a v a

Leopardfire said:


> ^ I sent you a crossroads for Venus. I don't know if I offered too little treasure though. ^.^'



Sent her your way!~ Thanks a ton! :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just wanted to show off my latest dragon >W< (and the reason why I am broke...)




 

Everyone meet Kentucky o v o


----------



## tamagotchi

One day I'm gonna breed these guys and It'll all be okay. :')








I have way too many breeding pairs planned but okay

also how do i have 1 single gem


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> One day I'm gonna breed these guys and It'll all be okay. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have way too many breeding pairs planned but okay
> 
> also how do i have 1 single gem



SMOOCHES THE WHITE/MAIZE/ROSE A LOT........
WOW I WANT..... SHES GORGEOUS....
i have a problem

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, how do you guys feel about bar/daub? theyre kind of underwhelming to me

i think im just really gay for irishims on every time, idk


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> SMOOCHES THE WHITE/MAIZE/ROSE A LOT........
> WOW I WANT..... SHES GORGEOUS....
> i have a problem
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> btw, how do you guys feel about bar/daub? theyre kind of underwhelming to me
> 
> i think im just really gay for irishims on every time, idk



iono bar/daub just seems like clown on steroids and already I had an issue with clown.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> iono bar/daub just seems like clown on steroids and already I had an issue with clown.



yeah it sorta seemed like tiger to me and i was like ???? we already have this
idk. i guess id like a bar/daub derg at some point but i dont feel like paying lol
gimme more irishims


----------



## tamagotchi

While It's not all that great, I think you can make some pretty neat variations. I think the dark red colors look very nice with the daub/bar genes, but It's definitely not for everyone. It takes a little effort to make a dragon that look decent with those genes. 

I've also noticed that daub looks a lot like clown and tiger. I'm not complaining, though. I guess that's just more variations to choose from. uvu


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> also how do i have 1 single gem



After three days you start to rack up bonuses if you keep the average energy level of your dergs over 80%. I think one of the benefits is +1 gem/day.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> While It's not all that great, I think you can make some pretty neat variations. I think the dark red colors look very nice with the daub/bar genes, but It's definitely not for everyone. It takes a little effort to make a dragon that look decent with those genes.
> 
> I've also noticed that daub looks a lot like clown and tiger. I'm not complaining, though. I guess that's just more variations to choose from. uvu



i like blues and purples with bar/daub i think. but im not paying 60k for one hahahahaha **** that 
i just noticed that im missing most genes regardless omfg... shower me in irishims, irishim is the only way 2 go

also i need to ****ing level/exalt lots of dergs before water is no longer dominating what am i doing sitting around


----------



## Jaebeommie

Someone sell me a cute pastel colored Coatl for a reasonable price please ; u ; I really want one.


----------



## Shirohibiki

so the cheapest bar/daub imperials and coatls are 100k

hahahahahah bye i guess im not having the new genes lmfao, dont really like any other breed w it o well


----------



## Naiad

Jaebeommie said:


> Someone sell me a cute pastel colored Coatl for a reasonable price please ; u ; I really want one.



My Coatl's aren't ready to breed yet, but I'll be sure to notify you if I get any cute hatchlings later ^ w ^

Also— I SCREWED UP WITH MY STAT POINTS IN THE COLISEUM
WHATS THE BEST WAY TO GET THREE TINCTURES? ; - ; 
(Grinding in the Coliseum or playing games? ; o ; )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> My Coatl's aren't ready to breed yet, but I'll be sure to notify you if I get any cute hatchlings later ^ w ^
> 
> Also— I SCREWED UP WITH MY STAT POINTS IN THE COLISEUM
> WHATS THE BEST WAY TO GET THREE TINCTURES? ; - ;
> (Grinding in the Coliseum or playing games? ; o ; )



well, tinctures are 36k each. tbh if i were you, i would just reroll because its not worth it


----------



## Astro0

hhhhh my first nest is going to hatch soon and they're going to be ugly i can feel it but i'm sO EXCITED OMG MY BABIES


----------



## FireNinja1

My mentor gave me lv 25 dergs to borrow for Coli grinding. I'm nearing level 7 on Meta (first derg).


----------



## tamagotchi

why do my achievements keep disappearing ech


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> why do my achievements keep disappearing ech



achis are super broken. they like not triggering/etc. dont worry, they are there, theyre just...buggy.


----------



## Danielkang2

I an account but how do you play? I've played a neopets style game before.


----------



## Naiad

Danielkang2 said:


> I an account but how do you play? I've played a neopets style game before.



You just... play..?

Dailies/Forums/Coliseum etc.


----------



## Marlowe

Lafiel said:


> You just... play..?
> 
> Dailies/Forums/Coliseum etc.



Pretty much this. It's really not too hard to figure out. Get your custom progen. sorted, probably breed them with your random progen. Gather items (Probably should start with food points, so the hunting/fishing/foraging, etc..) and really go from there. Not much to it, otherwise.


----------



## Danielkang2

What are the requirements for dragons to breed? Also how do you get random dragons?


----------



## Naiad

Danielkang2 said:


> What are the requirements for dragons to breed? Also how do you get random dragons?



Giveaway Boards (Located in Sales/Raffles Subforums)
Buy them

Dragons cannot be hatchlings in order to breed. All dragons also have cooldown periods that vary by species. In that time, you won't be able to breed them.


----------



## Astro0

guuuuh is there anyway to make coli grinding faster? only getting 200-300exp seems really slow


----------



## gnoixaim

WHYYYYY ARE THERE SO MANY CUTE FAMILIARS, ugh. & I seriously need a wolf pelt ; (((((

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> guuuuh is there anyway to make coli grinding faster? only getting 200-300exp seems really slow



Are you continuously battling? The experience boost helps (or at least I think it does), I have 3 dragons that are 10+.


----------



## Jaebeommie

IF ANYONE HAPPENS UPON PASTEL COLORED DERGS THEY DON'T WANT PLEASE LET ME KNOW x)


----------



## Astro0

gnoixaim said:


> WHYYYYY ARE THERE SO MANY CUTE FAMILIARS, ugh. & I seriously need a wolf pelt ; (((((
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Are you continuously battling? The experience boost helps (or at least I think it does), I have 3 dragons that are 10+.



yeah i am, i have dergs levels 7, 6 and 6 so i can only get it in the scorched forest which i die in after 1-2 battles because i'm too weak D:


----------



## FireNinja1

11, 4, 3 for my current levels. Grinding on the Kelp Beds lol.


----------



## Aradai

MY NEW BABY:


----------



## tamagotchi

Anyone planning on doing a dominance push tomorrow? c:


----------



## Aradai

RetroT said:


> Anyone planning on doing a dominance push tomorrow? c:



Oh right, it's tomorrow! I'm willing to do it.


----------



## FireNinja1

I have a derg ready for exalt (Vapor). I can trade him if anyone wants him.


----------



## Naiad

Anyone willing to help me come up with name ideas? 

I bought a mate for Haran this morning, and she's just the most amazing thing. * o *
Now I'm tasked with finding a name that's equally as amazing.






Here's Haran, her mate.

She's currently just a hatchling, but she'll look like this in a few days.


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


>



So pretty! ;w;

I think she looks like something out of Greek Mythology.. her colors kind of remind me on an angel? I dunno', can't come up with names, but that's just what she looks like to me. ;v;


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> So pretty! ;w;
> 
> I think she looks like something out of Greek Mythology.. her colors kind of remind me on an angel? I dunno', can't come up with names, but that's just what she looks like to me. ;v;



Thanks for the idea! ;o

I named her 'Alae', which means 'wings' in latin. ^ w ^

Also, just got another one. 






; - ; I have a problem.

Any ideas? (He's also a mate to Vasiel, one of my females ^ w ^)


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh holy **** thanks for reminding me that i neeD TO ****ING EXALT THESE LIL ****S BEFORE WATER ISNT DOMINATING ANYMORE goddamnit i still have like 80 of them to lvl ugh rip me.....

also those coalts are so hot omg

also also yes coli is slow af, getting to 25 takes a lot man. whew. cant believe i managed that ****

edit: ooh, pretty ridgeback! too bad i suck at naming things so bad i have like 5 unnamed dragons still...


----------



## Naiad

The Coli will be the death of me;;

Level 11 and 14 more to go :'D

Edit: Thank you > u < I caved when I saw that the odds of his babies looking like goldfish were high x'D


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh! That reminds me: newest babbie, Cenco! ;v;





I was gonna just save up to buy dergs to level/exalt but then I discarded that because I'm lazy af and I'll do it next time when all of my dergs are actually adults!!

I'd name my Ridgeback's PointyNose. They look like fancy villains.


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> Oh! That reminds me: newest babbie, Cenco! ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna just save up to buy dergs to level/exalt but then I discarded that because I'm lazy af and I'll do it next time when all of my dergs are actually adults!!
> 
> I'd name my Ridgeback's PointyNose. They look like fancy villains.



;A; screams~! Cenco is suuuuuch a qt omg


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Thanks for the idea! ;o
> 
> I named her 'Alae', which means 'wings' in latin. ^ w ^
> 
> Also, just got another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ; - ; I have a problem.
> 
> Any ideas? (He's also a mate to Vasiel, one of my females ^ w ^)



hmm i like the name Theoi or Zephyros! I always name things after gods, angels or demons all around the world ^^

any name ideas for this pretty girl?


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A; screams~! Cenco is suuuuuch a qt omg



I knoooow. I was lucky to grab her at the Auction House! She's really adorable, but the light grey on her front wing kind of bothers me, I think It's a little too light. Other wise, I don't plan on breeding her since I can't find a lot of good Coatls to actually breed her with, haha.



Astro0 said:


> any name ideas for this pretty girl?



Wowweee, look at her! She's so cute! If only I was good at naming things. :')


----------



## RayOfHope

Lafiel said:


> ; - ; I have a problem.
> 
> Any ideas? (He's also a mate to Vasiel, one of my females ^ w ^)



Reminds me of mint chocolate.


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> I knoooow. I was lucky to grab her at the Auction House! She's really adorable, but the light grey on her front wing kind of bothers me, I think It's a little too light. Other wise, I don't plan on breeding her since I can't find a lot of good Coatls to actually breed her with, haha.



;A;!!! I'll check to see if she breeds nicely with my coatl, because I think they might just match up nicely. Will get back to you >w<


----------



## Shirohibiki

@ridgebacks looking like fancy villains;
thats exactly why i made one after the batman villain penguin


Spoiler: gigi's boyfriend






 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





everyone stop having cute dergs ok ok

also as a frame of reference, in kelp beds WITH DOMINANCE BONUS i get 1417 or so exp with no chain bonus for 3 monsters (when lvling exalt fodder)


----------



## gnoixaim

SKYDANCERS ARE CUTE AS HECK. I love her already ~





- - - Post Merge - - -

& I seriously love how derpy Snappy dergs look like, omfg.


----------



## Astro0

ayyyy if anyone wants a mirror baby I just hatched 4 and i'm not really a big fan but they're cute!!! 
















idc what you do with them, as long as you love them a little before exalting like leveling them and naming them ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -

omGGG the new crystal gene is GORGEOUS i wish i had the gems for it!!


----------



## Jaebeommie

DAT CRYSTAL GENE THO


----------



## Astro0

i would literally give my first born child away for a crystal dragon someone stop me


----------



## g u a v a

Whole bunch of new lil bby dragons, if y'all are interested in any, hit me up~



Spoiler


----------



## Jaebeommie

Mayor Leaf said:


> Whole bunch of new lil bby dragons, if y'all are interested in any, hit me up~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



AHHH CAN I HAVE THE SECOND SNAPPER PLEASE uwu


----------



## Aradai

Breeded my guardian and she got guardian babies! You guys want?



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> Whole bunch of new lil bby dragons, if y'all are interested in any, hit me up~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



h-h-how much would you want for the coatl? qvq
and crystal is out? meh. better go check it out then

- - - Post Merge - - -

so, um, crystal is, um..... its okay, i guess. it only seems to look good on snappers and i hate snappers
wish theyd come out with a gene i actually like jfc
maybe over time ill come to like it? i dont know...

this is embarrassing, im like the only one who isnt a fan of crystal rip


----------



## tamagotchi

Spoiler: New Eyeburner Babies today!


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: New Eyeburner Babies today!



THAT FIRST COAtL IS GORGEOUS//////

- - - Post Merge - - -

oH MAN THEY FIXED SCARS ON COATLS BRIDGETTE CAN FINALLY BE ACCURATE GOD BLESS


----------



## g u a v a

Jaebeommie said:


> AHHH CAN I HAVE THE SECOND SNAPPER PLEASE uwu



o:!~ Would 9K be okie with you?


----------



## Shirohibiki

/RIPS OFF SHIRT
SHE FINALLY HAS HER LEG SCAAAAAARS


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> /RIPS OFF SHIRT
> SHE FINALLY HAS HER LEG SCAAAAAARS



YAS NIKKI
YASSSS


----------



## Shirohibiki

Beary said:


> YAS NIKKI
> YASSSS



yEAH HELLA
NOW I JUST NEED TO HATCH THAT MALE MULBERRY/EMERALD/LEAF AND ILL BE SET


----------



## Beary

SPEAKING OF HATCHING







Seaweed






Silt


----------



## Shirohibiki

Beary said:


> SPEAKING OF HATCHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seaweed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silt



i bet theyd look nice gened up c:!


----------



## tamagotchi

Beary said:


>




Pretty! I like the seafoam color, I think it goes pretty nicely with the brown.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Spoiler: New Eyeburner Babies today!



Don't mean to be a bother, but does anyone have an estimated price on how much these babbies would go for?
I wanna' know if I should level/exalt when they're older, or just sell them, blugh.


----------



## Shirohibiki

to clarify, there actually might not be an exp bonus in coli under dominance. i _thought_ there was, couldve sworn there was, but perhaps that was the old dominance. i dont remember. its not listed under bonuses so idk :/


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> Don't mean to be a bother, but does anyone have an estimated price on how much these babbies would go for?
> I wanna' know if I should level/exalt when they're older, or just sell them, blugh.



The first one could probably go for about 20K, the rest probably around 10-15kT. You can also find people on the forums that are looking for eyeburners, although tbh I don't think yours are exactly what people think of when they think eyeburners, they're pretty cute-ish. 

Try listing them on the AH and then search for people buying eyeburners on the forums. Also you can just post a thread and spike the prices on the AH up a bit and say that you'll sell them for less via crossroads.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> to clarify, there actually might not be an exp bonus in coli under dominance. i _thought_ there was, couldve sworn there was, but perhaps that was the old dominance. i dont remember. its not listed under bonuses so idk :/



Yeah you used to get +1 on all your stats before, guess it changed?


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> The first one could probably go for about 20K, the rest probably around 10-15kT. You can also find people on the forums that are looking for eyeburners, although tbh I don't think yours are exactly what people think of when they think eyeburners, they're pretty cute-ish.
> 
> Try listing them on the AH and then search for people buying eyeburners on the forums. Also you can just post a thread and spike the prices on the AH up a bit and say that you'll sell them for less via crossroads.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you used to get +1 on all your stats before, guess it changed?



Ah, thanks! I'll try doing that, I'm very impatient with coli. I like doing things quickly. They're not exactly eyeburners, but they definitely aren't that pretty to me, so I'm just gonna' base them on that, haha. Hopefully I'll be able to save my money for Riot of Rot.


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> Oh! That reminds me: newest babbie, Cenco! ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna just save up to buy dergs to level/exalt but then I discarded that because I'm lazy af and I'll do it next time when all of my dergs are actually adults!!
> 
> I'd name my Ridgeback's PointyNose. They look like fancy villains.



Checked out the progeny forseer with Cenco + my dragon Moriko and I got some pretty cute (in my opinion) dragons >W<. If you'd be interested in breeding them let me know!


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> Checked out the progeny forseer with Cenco + my dragon Moriko and I got some pretty cute (in my opinion) dragons >W<. If you'd be interested in breeding them let me know!



How cute! I would definitely love to, the only downside is that I have to wait 27 days until she can breed. Blugh, cool downs. c:


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> How cute! I would definitely love to, the only downside is that I have to wait 27 days until she can breed. Blugh, cool downs. c:



Same!~ I just bred my dragon a few days ago soooo it'll be a while. >w< I'll have to make a note to VM you whenever he's ready to go.


----------



## Naiad

Just got two new ones for breeding pastels<3 It's like I get a new one everyday omfg
They're siblings btw ^ o ^ 









Unnamed & Aeris








Ladon & Unnamed

Any name suggestions? ;o

Also- I got these eyeburners today~



Spoiler: lil baby dergs


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> Just got two new ones for breeding pastels<3 It's like I get a new one everyday omfg
> They're siblings btw ^ o ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed & Aeris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladon & Unnamed
> 
> Any name suggestions? ;o
> 
> Also- I got these eyeburners today~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: lil baby dergs



First two look like Cotton Candy. <3


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> First two look like Cotton Candy. <3



;o I just noticed that thanks to you x3

your babies are really cute, by the way   ; o ;

EDIT: GOT NAMES~ Say hello to Whisper (F) and Fluffthoughts (M)!


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh god I spent all my moneys


----------



## Naiad

HE's So cuTE I caNt EVEn 

; o ;

like Mint Ice Cream


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> HE's So cuTE I caNt EVEn
> 
> ; o ;
> 
> like Mint Ice Cream



He was so pricey but I had to buy him. I needed him he's so cute. ;3;

And oh my god Shigeko is so beautiful wOW
LOOK AT THAT PRETTY BABY

She's real dashing when you gene her a bit. c;


also i just noticed that when you go to the morphing section it says: 'morphintime' from Power Rangers. :')


----------



## Astro0

I have 2 fae bbies if anyone wants them!


----------



## Danielkang2

I'd like them. I only have 2 dragons.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also to get dragons you either buy them or breed for them? Also what do you do with the dragons you get?


----------



## Astro0

Danielkang2 said:


> I'd like them. I only have 2 dragons.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also to get dragons you either buy them or breed for them? Also what do you do with the dragons you get?



sure which one? I'll need your username 
You can get dragons by breeding, buying or trading, or by finding eggs in the coli or while scavenging. You can dress em, fight with them in the coliseum, give them familiars, breed them etc, etc


----------



## f11

omg shiro.


----------



## nard

C r y s t a l said:


> omg shiro.



THE IRONY




I love seeing everyone's dergs! Keep on posting! 


Here's my new bb Xabier.


----------



## tamagotchi

Tigerbaby. She's ready to breed but I need to save up quite a bit before I can get her a partner.


----------



## Jaebeommie

My pastel Imperials grew up! 

Eros 





I haven't named him yet...but I was thinking Dionysus


----------



## g u a v a

Jaebeommie said:


> My pastel Imperials grew up!
> 
> Eros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't named him yet...but I was thinking Dionysus



Eeee~ Such pretty >W<


----------



## Yuki Nagato

One of my males.


----------



## g u a v a

;A;! When you snag a TG coatl w/eyes that complement the color scheme for under 6000 treasure thooOuGH!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Which btw I need a name for her so, if anyone has suggestions let me know >W<


----------



## tamagotchi

So, uh... I have exactly 9 treasure. :')

Downside of buying two breeders, I have no more treasure.
The upside is that I got 3 eggs, so I could, possibly, sell them off.


----------



## Aradai

ayy, more babies! Just tell me if you want them!


----------



## Jaebeommie

Sparkanine said:


> ayy, more babies! Just tell me if you want them!



How much for the Imperial?


----------



## Naiad

Mayor Leaf said:


> ;A;! When you snag a TG coatl w/eyes that complement the color scheme for under 6000 treasure thooOuGH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Which btw I need a name for her so, if anyone has suggestions let me know >W<



Topaz
Light
Sierra
Terra

- - - Post Merge - - -

She's so cute I'm so jelly ahh ; 0 ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

C r y s t a l said:


> omg shiro.



I tHINK IM GOING TO CRY FROM EXCITEMENT
GOD BLESS AMERICA
THERE HE IS, THE SCARECROW, BOW BEFORE HIM
[EXCITED REVVING]


----------



## gnoixaim

Everyone's dragons are adorable <3

So I bred my progen + the random one (ugh, sorry I don't know flight rising vocab) - and....they're pretty ugly. What are you all doing with them? Gene them up? Or exalting them?


----------



## Shirohibiki

also everyones babies are super cute yesyes

retro i would suggest selling those eggs, unless you feel like geneing the babies up and possibly getting ugly ones. eggs go for quiiiiiite a bit.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Everyone's dragons are adorable <3
> 
> So I bred my progen + the random one (ugh, sorry I don't know flight rising vocab) - and....they're pretty ugly. What are you all doing with them? Gene them up? Or exalting them?



i exalted my progen and random one ages ago, they were ugly af. i did breed them first, but i exalted everything because **** That


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> i exalted my progen and random one ages ago, they were ugly af. i did breed them first, but i exalted everything because **** That


Omg, ok - I just feel guilty if I exalt them??? rip me.


----------



## Aradai

Jaebeommie said:


> How much for the Imperial?



It's 1 treasure. Most of my dragons that I'll post here will be (almost) free. :>


----------



## FireNinja1

I'll take the Ridgeback then.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, ok - I just feel guilty if I exalt them??? rip me.



I FELT GUILTY TOO I THOUGHT I WAS COMMITTING A SIN
but it ended up being fine haha. now i dont have those uggo dergs anymore


----------



## tamagotchi

Spoiler: Breeding Pair



​


Yee, I finally made a good breeding pair! I really like the tiger gened Coatls, so hopefully I get some cute babies! ; v ;


----------



## Aradai

FireNinja1 said:


> I'll take the Ridgeback then.



Sending it your way!


----------



## FireNinja1

Sparkanine said:


> Sending it your way!



Thank you so much! The only way I could pay you back is with one of my ugly hatchlings...like seriously they look so ugly if I had know earlier I wouldn't have bred them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Got it. Thank you so much once again.


----------



## Astro0

hellllooo this is a far shot but someone booned some babies when i didnt think they were going to and i dont have the treasure yet, can i borrow a little from someone? I'll pay it back today I promise! 
I need 60k but i'll take anything you've got ahaha




this baby needs me


----------



## gnoixaim

If I get a crystal baby (when/if you breed him), I'll be more than happy to give you the 60k ;D


----------



## Jaebeommie

Sparkanine said:


> It's 1 treasure. Most of my dragons that I'll post here will be (almost) free. :>



I'll take the Imperial then!


----------



## Aradai

Jaebeommie said:


> I'll take the Imperial then!



Sent a crossroads~


----------



## Astro0

hhh and now i've run out of lucky streak... i'll give you 500tbt as well as pay you back later today!! I just need 50k!


----------



## Aradai

Astro0 said:


> hhh and now i've run out of lucky streak... i'll give you 500tbt as well as pay you back later today!! I just need 50k!



umm I only have 7k, so can I give that to you for now?


----------



## Astro0

Sparkanine said:


> umm I only have 7k, so can I give that to you for now?



That would be really appreciated! Can i give you 100tbt for that and pay you back later?
My username is Astro0Lauren ^^


----------



## Aradai

Astro0 said:


> That would be really appreciated! Can i give you 100tbt for that and pay you back later?
> My username is Astro0Lauren ^^



Sent already! And sure, thanks! If I recieve anymore soon, I'll definately donate it to you :3


----------



## Astro0

only 20k needed! thank you so much sparkanine!


----------



## tamagotchi

What do you guys level your dergs to before you exalt them? I've been leveling them to level 5, but I'm questioning if I should go higher or not for quick money..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> only 20k needed! thank you so much sparkanine!



i can shoot you the treasure dear sorry i didnt see this till now

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> What do you guys level your dergs to before you exalt them? I've been leveling them to level 5, but I'm questioning if I should go higher or not for quick money..



used to do 10, now only doing 8. cant handle going all the way to 10 anymore


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> i can shoot you the treasure dear sorry i didnt see this till now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> used to do 10, now only doing 8. cant handle going all the way to 10 anymore



omg shiro i would smooch your face into infinity!! and pay you back later of course!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> omg shiro i would smooch your face into infinity!! and pay you back later of course!



<333333 im so glad i could help!!!


----------



## Jaebeommie

Sparkanine said:


> Sent a crossroads~



Thanks so much! I've come to realize Imperials are my favorite breed <3


----------



## DarkOnyx

Can't wait for registration to open back up!


----------



## tamagotchi

Cool! i just got some leg scars from the coli, maybe I can sell them for a decent price..


----------



## Naiad

Grinding in the Coli for Ambush ; o ;

Goddmnit why do I need two more eughh


----------



## RayOfHope

RetroT said:


> What do you guys level your dergs to before you exalt them? I've been leveling them to level 5, but I'm questioning if I should go higher or not for quick money..



I heard 6-7 was best? Best ratio of time spent to money gained, I think? Dunno. Haven't started doing coli yet. That's just what I've read so far.


----------



## Astro0

RetroT said:


> Cool! i just got some leg scars from the coli, maybe I can sell them for a decent price..



oh nice! i want to get the face scars, but all scars look awesome!


----------



## Naiad

Whoo~

So my dergs are all stoned out now <3 Just gotta tincture and train to 25. fff i only have 5k fml






Also, just got this guy from a raffle that I don't recall entering. .w.

Cyra has a mate now, at least <3

Any name ideas? ;o He kind of reminds me of the sand on a beach.


----------



## Danielkang2

How should you get dragons as a beginner? My username is danielkang2 on flightrising and I'd appreciate if someone has spare dragons to give me.


----------



## FireNinja1

Danielkang2 said:


> How should you get dragons as a beginner? My username is danielkang2 on flightrising and I'd appreciate if someone has spare dragons to give me.



Tidal Trouble and use the auction house.


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> Grinding in the Coli for Ambush ; o ;
> 
> Goddmnit why do I need two more eughh


What level are you grinding for Ambush? Or is it totally random? I've only gotten 1 so far, but I don't remember where I was when I got it. LOL


Danielkang2 said:


> How should you get dragons as a beginner? My username is danielkang2 on flightrising and I'd appreciate if someone has spare dragons to give me.


Your flight usually does some sort of giveaway or "beginner pack" for newbies. If I were you, I'd also grind the fairgrounds to get treasure and search the Auction House/Dragons for Sale threads ~


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> What level are you grinding for Ambush? Or is it totally random? I've only gotten 1 so far, but I don't remember where I was when I got it. LOL



Bamboo Falls, I think?


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> Whoo~
> 
> So my dergs are all stoned out now <3 Just gotta tincture and train to 25. fff i only have 5k fml
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, just got this guy from a raffle that I don't recall entering. .w.
> 
> Cyra has a mate now, at least <3
> 
> Any name ideas? ;o He kind of reminds me of the sand on a beach.



Fallingrise.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

DERGS
I'm Valka over there, Coatl's are best dragons. I'm currently broke though, Once I had 1mil +. Then I bought things, and went down to 460k.
help


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> DERGS
> I'm Valka over there, Coatl's are best dragons. I'm currently broke though, Once I had 1mil +. Then I bought things, and went down to 460k.
> help



Coatl's are the bestest. I'll add you, if that's alright!


----------



## Beary

Twilight Sparkle said:


> DERGS
> I'm Valka over there, Coatl's are best dragons. I'm currently broke though, Once I had 1mil +. Then I bought things, and went down to 460k.
> help



HOW DO YOU PEOPLE GET SO MUCH MONEY
'O'


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Beary said:


> HOW DO YOU PEOPLE GET SO MUCH MONEY
> 'O'


I sell off-site stuff, used to be able to sell dragons for 30k+ and then I just saved from there.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> DERGS
> I'm Valka over there, Coatl's are best dragons. I'm currently broke though, Once I had 1mil +. Then I bought things, and went down to 460k.
> help



holy **** i wish i had 1m
i spend literally all of my money on lair expansions
ALSO YASS COATLS


----------



## FireNinja1

Mentor wants their dergs back tomorrow and I only have 1 derg at level 21, and one at level 1...uh oh hardcore grinding time even though I'm gonna be busy tomorrow.


----------



## tamagotchi

Damn, shoulda' known that I wouldn't get any treasure from exalting my random program. That just wasted an hour.

Ah, well. What can ya' do? :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Damn, shoulda' known that I wouldn't get any treasure from exalting my random program. That just wasted an hour.
> 
> Ah, well. What can ya' do? :/



Don't worry, I made the same mistake a month after I joined. He would of made a good dragon too >.<. He was a Male Fae, I think he had ivory/crimson/x?. I forgot, but he sure would of looked good. Luckily I didn't do the same to my customized girl, who I'll gene up sometime.


----------



## Astro0

anyone here collect gen 1's? i have one i wanna get rid of haha


----------



## g u a v a

Looking to sell these dragons! I need to clear room for new dragons + save up for my lair expansion. They're all adults and they're ready to breed!






15000 T






12000 T






12000 T


----------



## tamagotchi

Spoiler:  most of the offsprings i can get








These are most of the offsprings I can see from my breeding pair, but there's some others with blue and pink and I don't know where it came from but It's ugly as ****.
If I get one with blue or pink I will scream I'm serious


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> Spoiler:  most of the offsprings i can get
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 71823
> 
> 
> 
> These are most of the offsprings I can see from my breeding pair, but there's some others with blue and pink and I don't know where it came from but It's ugly as ****.
> If I get one with blue or pink I will scream I'm serious



wahhh those are really cute! and the reason youd get blue or pink is because theyre probably between those two parent colors on the wheel.

in other news, i can try for that male mulberry/emerald/leaf again in two days... -crosses fingers- q__q please please oh god im so sick of breeding for him,,,,,,


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> wahhh those are really cute! and the reason youd get blue or pink is because theyre probably between those two parent colors on the wheel.
> 
> in other news, i can try for that male mulberry/emerald/leaf again in two days... -crosses fingers- q__q please please oh god im so sick of breeding for him,,,,,,



Which derg breed are you trying to get??


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> Which derg breed are you trying to get??



nothing matters except for the gender and the colors, because i have scrolls for when i get him that cost me a fortune. ive been trying for months now lmfao


----------



## RayOfHope

Gah. There's this accent I ~need~ for one of my dragons dergs, but it's like... 200k (in treasure of course, real price is 500g, I'm hoping to maybe exchange with someone?) and I only have about 28k right now, half of that from playing freaking Runestones for way too long.

Advice, anyone? I'm still a total newb, I haven't played much since joining just a while ago.


----------



## tamagotchi

Wyndfyre said:


> Gah. There's this accent I ~need~ for one of my dragons dergs, but it's like... 200k (in treasure of course, real price is 500g, I'm hoping to maybe exchange with someone?) and I only have about 28k right now, half of that from playing freaking Runestones for way too long.
> 
> Advice, anyone? I'm still a total newb, I haven't played much since joining just a while ago.



Er, I don't know if this is the biggest cash payout for games, but I play Shock Switch. Every time I finish a game, I think I get about 6-7k? Of course it takes longer when you play on the lesser difficulties. To be honest, I just buy dergs that are cheap and sell them for higher prices. Do you need the accent quickly?


----------



## Naiad

Dragons are all stoned and almost to 25 ~ w ~

My journey is almost over *salutes*


----------



## RayOfHope

RetroT said:


> Er, I don't know if this is the biggest cash payout for games, but I play Shock Switch. Every time I finish a game, I think I get about 6-7k? Of course it takes longer when you play on the lesser difficulties. To be honest, I just buy dergs that are cheap and sell them for higher prices. Do you need the accent quickly?



Somewhat. Tomorrow they'll start listing their accents in the AH, I don't know if the one I like will be included right away, but I'd like to have the cash as soon as I can of course. I tried Shock Switch but I'm so used to Runestones I just couldn't get the hang of it, but I'll try again.


----------



## Shirohibiki

shockswitch is my advice too, but tbh i would just pay in gems because i use money for lair exps usually lol


----------



## RayOfHope

I'm too poor irl for gems. D:

I absolutely cannot think fast enough for Shock Switch. Which is pretty embarrassing. I'll keep trying. I have roughly 33k, which is...progress, I think.

edit: 500 gems is... 5 bucks, correct? Hmm.


----------



## Astro0

Wyndfyre said:


> I'm too poor irl for gems. D:
> 
> I absolutely cannot think fast enough for Shock Switch. Which is pretty embarrassing. I'll keep trying. I have roughly 33k, which is...progress, I think.
> 
> edit: 500 gems is... 5 bucks, correct? Hmm.



ooo what accent is it? I'd love to know  
i got a pretty skin for my pearlcatcher cheap, but i know that feel of trying to get expensive things
shock switch is defs the easiest way to make money, but its still slow, i've been doing art for people for treasure but thats obviously not what everyone can do... good luck, i hope you get the treasure!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Wyndfyre, good luck on getting the treasure!. I hope you get the accent soon uvu.

Thinking about switching over to Nature sometime, not sure. I may stick in Light for a little longer, got a few pairs I'd like to breed with Light eyes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wyndfyre, good luck on getting the treasure!. I hope you get the accent soon uvu.
> 
> Thinking about switching over to Nature sometime, not sure. I may stick in Light for a little longer, got a few pairs I'd like to breed with Light eyes.



why nature? O: i think i was thinking about going light or ice.


----------



## FireNinja1

Shirohibiki said:


> why nature? O: i think i was thinking about going light or ice.



Join Ice, I'm on it and so is Lafiel. We may or may not have cookies and the ice flight is actually exceptionally generous and kind, very close to the generosity I sometimes got on Re-Tail.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> why nature? O: i think i was thinking about going light or ice.



Nature lore, It's calling me.
Light is pretty nice, everyone's very kind here, very organized flight.


----------



## RayOfHope

Thank you both x)



Astro0 said:


> ooo what accent is it? I'd love to know
> i got a pretty skin for my pearlcatcher cheap, but i know that feel of trying to get expensive things
> shock switch is defs the easiest way to make money, but its still slow, i've been doing art for people for treasure but thats obviously not what everyone can do... good luck, i hope you get the treasure!





Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wyndfyre, good luck on getting the treasure!. I hope you get the accent soon uvu.
> 
> Thinking about switching over to Nature sometime, not sure. I may stick in Light for a little longer, got a few pairs I'd like to breed with Light eyes.



It's Rainbow Core by Deebs! I have a thing for rainbows. If I didn't have so many dragon ideas already then my lair would just be rainbows.

I got a little tired (and bored haha) so I called it quits, but if I come across maybe a prepaid credit card when I go shopping later... Then I won't have to worry! I'll have enough gems to pay with instead, right then and there. 

I'm a fellow Acolight... don't leave! D: If I had to switch I'd probably choose Nature. Those eyes are very very green and probably clash horribly with a lot of things, but... have you seen their deity?? The Gladekeeper looks amazing. (I'm really fond of nature-y designs.) And, as I've seen someone describe it before, Nature isn't themed with some gaudy fantasy forest, with pixies and oversized brightly colored flowers and things, it's a lush deep green jungle-like style. It's beautiful.


----------



## tamagotchi

Kinda' wanted to join Earth for a while since they're so small and kind, but I think I'm staying with Plague. The only thing about it, though, is that the eyes don't go with my dergs, ha ha. 

ps Windsinger is like woah
cool design


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> Kinda' wanted to join Earth for a while since they're so small and kind, but I think I'm staying with Plague. The only thing about it, though, is that the eyes don't go with my dergs, ha ha.
> 
> ps Windsinger is like woah
> cool design





join wind



we have cool nests


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> join wind
> 
> 
> 
> we have cool nests



yeah ok
but
you may have a sexy god, but water nests just got their art updated lets b real here


----------



## Envelin

I did miss the most recent registration due to sickness.

But does anyone know when the next registration might be? I don't expect it to be anytime soon but I am curious nonetheless.


----------



## Naiad

Envelin said:


> I did miss the most recent registration due to sickness.
> 
> But does anyone know when the next registration might be? I don't expect it to be anytime soon but I am curious nonetheless.



The usual pattern is 2-4 months in between registration periods. I expect one January/February.


----------



## RayOfHope

I bought the accent! Only 5 bucks. Easy peasy.

Now for the dragon to grow up so I can slap that accent on 'im, and we're good to go...

(I can't believe I spent real life money on this... I've never done that before, for a virtual pet site. But I've been feeling kind of impulsive lately, so screw it.)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wyndfyre said:


> I bought the accent! Only 5 bucks. Easy peasy.
> 
> Now for the dragon to grow up so I can slap that accent on 'im, and we're good to go...
> 
> (I can't believe I spent real life money on this... I've never done that before, for a virtual pet site. But I've been feeling kind of impulsive lately, so screw it.)



5$ is nothing
spend thousands on an MMO and youll be numb to it lmfao


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> 5$ is nothing
> spend thousands on an MMO and youll be numb to it lmfao



/hyperventilates 

;A;


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> 5$ is nothing
> spend thousands on an MMO and youll be numb to it lmfao



rip us mmo players, LOL.

I just bought a wolf cape, omfg. I don't even know why either, but it's just so lovelyyyyyy.


----------



## RayOfHope

Shirohibiki said:


> 5$ is nothing
> spend thousands on an MMO and youll be numb to it lmfao



Just the thought makes me break into a sweat...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> /hyperventilates
> 
> ;A;





Wyndfyre said:


> Just the thought makes me break into a sweat...



the thing is, you dont notice it, really; youre paying over months and months, a monthly fee, it DOES add up. plus, if you buy server transfers/race changes/faction changes/cosmetic items/etc etc etc, then it adds up even more and you REALLY dont notice it unless youre like keeping hella track of it. i think i spent like 500$ in a month once when i had a job because i was faction changing to alliance in world of warcraft... :V lol oh well. c'est la vie



gnoixaim said:


> rip us mmo players, LOL.
> 
> I just bought a wolf cape, omfg. I don't even know why either, but it's just so lovelyyyyyy.



rip in ****ing pieces mmo players
I WANT A WOLF CAPE SO BAD SCREAMS......... i think i wanted the red, black or white one? i forget i have to look again but they were too expensive for me rip rip


----------



## RayOfHope

Shirohibiki said:


> the thing is, you dont notice it, really; youre paying over months and months, a monthly fee, it DOES add up. plus, if you buy server transfers/race changes/faction changes/cosmetic items/etc etc etc, then it adds up even more and you REALLY dont notice it unless youre like keeping hella track of it. i think i spent like 500$ in a month once when i had a job because i was faction changing to alliance in world of warcraft... :V lol oh well. c'est la vie



Yeah, my brother used to be really big on WoW, and he still goes back to it occasionally. I figure this is nothing in comparison. And, oh well, who cares anyway!


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> rip in ****ing pieces mmo players
> I WANT A WOLF CAPE SO BAD SCREAMS......... i think i wanted the red, black or white one? i forget i have to look again but they were too expensive for me rip rip



Yeah, I don't even want to think about how much money I've spent this past year on MMO's. T.T

I bought the grey wolf cape, it was the cheapest one. LOLOL.

Omfg and someone told me how to put apparel on baby dergs, so freaken adorable and awkward looking!!


----------



## Danielkang2

My first dragon baby.


----------



## g u a v a

hatchlings! All up for grabs at the AH



Spoiler


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Yeah, I don't even want to think about how much money I've spent this past year on MMO's. T.T
> 
> I bought the grey wolf cape, it was the cheapest one. LOLOL.
> 
> Omfg and someone told me how to put apparel on baby dergs, so freaken adorable and awkward looking!!



wait.... you can put apparel on baby dergs??????? whati m confused


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> wait.... you can put apparel on baby dergs??????? whati m confused


Yes, just go to a adult dragons page, click their apparel button, and replace the adults ID in the address bar with the babies.


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> wait.... you can put apparel on baby dergs??????? whati m confused



LOL, YES. But it'll display as if it were an adult??? You're like tricking the system.








Spoiler



1. Copy the ID number of your baby (the number under it's name).
2. Go to your lair and click on any adult dragon.
3. Click on "apparel" for that adult dragon.
4. If you look at the url address on the top of the website, you will see a number at the end. That is the ID number of the adult dragon.
5. Delete that number and add the ID number of your baby into the url address bar. Click "enter".
6. Then, it will take you to a screen where you can put apparel on your baby! Wallah! 

Whatever apparel you put on your baby will be put on as if your baby is an adult. That is why the apparel I put on looks like it's being carried by faeries. The faeries just "happen" to be near the apparel, and the apparel is where it would be if it was on an adult skydancer.


----------



## Naiad

Omfg

I have to do that right now ahh


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh wow! cool! O: i probably wont bother, but thats cool to know :3 thank you!
psst, gnoix, its "voila"


----------



## g u a v a

is it all apparel or just stuff like the flowerfall that fits all dragons??


----------



## gnoixaim

Yeah, you only get to enjoy it for 5 days. LOL

No, you can put other apparel on it. It'll just show up as if it were an adult? So it'd look awkward (too high, too low)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I sold a familiar for 400 T instead of 4k, ooops. At least it wasn't something more valuable.

Also..



 
fae no, what are you doing fae.


----------



## g u a v a

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I sold a familiar for 400 T instead of 4k, ooops. At least it wasn't something more valuable.
> 
> Also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fae no, what are you doing fae.



it's trying lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I sold a familiar for 400 T instead of 4k, ooops. At least it wasn't something more valuable.
> 
> Also..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fae no, what are you doing fae.



im laughing omfg look at how silly it is


----------



## tamagotchi

Look who grew up



Spoiler:  also these pretty babs














//Tiger babbies tomorrow yeay.-


----------



## RayOfHope

Mayor Leaf said:


> hatchlings! All up for grabs at the AH
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



That first one looks like Haku... Which isn't surprising considering its father.


----------



## Beary

AHHH I'VE BEEN SLACKING NO


----------



## tamagotchi

I recieved a Plague Egg from scavenging! I knew leveling it would pay off. ; 3 ;

They're going for about 80000 rn I think??? money money money

Are there special dergs inside or why are they going for so much lmao


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> I recieved a Plague Egg from scavenging! I knew leveling it would pay off. ; 3 ;
> 
> They're going for about 80000 rn I think??? money money money
> 
> Are there special dergs inside or why are they going for so much lmao



They're gen 1 dragons, basic genes, nothing too special.


----------



## RayOfHope

Apparently people are _crazy_ for gen 1's.


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> They're gen 1 dragons, basic genes, nothing too special.



gross
Are people actually paying for these things because It's lookin' pretty ugly in my Hoard right now


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> gross
> Are people actually paying for these things because It's lookin' pretty ugly in my Hoard right now



I've seen a lot of people trading them for special familiars, lol


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I've seen a lot of people trading them for special familiars, lol



Ah, thanks! I'm not really interested in Gen 1's (I think they're ugly.), and I'm definitely not interested in the starter dragons that much, so I'm just gonna' sell it. u v u


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> gross
> Are people actually paying for these things because It's lookin' pretty ugly in my Hoard right now



gen 1s are desired because they have NO prior relatives meaning they can breed with literally anything ever, and also you can gene them up to look prettier. people REALLY LIKE gen1 projects. so yes those people will pay lots :3


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm thinking of selling my dergs because I don't have motivation for this site anymore sadly 
You guys wanna see what I have?


----------



## Bird

How is Flight Rising? I want to hear other people's opinions on it, maybe it convince me to sign up when registration is opening, might be a long time, but oh well. I forgot to sign up because I so busy on that day D:


----------



## FireNinja1

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm thinking of selling my dergs because I don't have motivation for this site anymore sadly
> You guys wanna see what I have?


Link me to your profile please I'll take some exalt fodder



Bird said:


> How is Flight Rising? I want to hear other people's opinions on it, maybe it convince me to sign up when registration is opening, might be a long time, but oh well. I forgot to sign up because I so busy on that day D:


 Pretty cool site.


----------



## tamagotchi

Bird said:


> How is Flight Rising? I want to hear other people's opinions on it, maybe it convince me to sign up when registration is opening, might be a long time, but oh well. I forgot to sign up because I so busy on that day D:



I think that It's pretty rad. I mean, the community forums are filled with wonderful people, and the game is pretty addicting itself. It's one of those games where you.. kinda' wanna' spend money on it.

That's just how I'm feelin'. I like dragons a lot, too, so this is my type of game.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bird said:


> How is Flight Rising? I want to hear other people's opinions on it, maybe it convince me to sign up when registration is opening, might be a long time, but oh well. I forgot to sign up because I so busy on that day D:



i love it, certainly, so many pretty dragons! unfortunately i have lost motivation for many things but thats my depression talking, if i were feeling okay i would still be all over it @A@ it takes a bit to get used to, but once you do its super fun!!

@jae, ill take a look o:


----------



## Aradai

I want to thank the person who made the answer key for Tomo's Trivia Tablet personally.
They have made me a rich woman.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I've been checking back everyday for registration to open back up so I can join.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I've been checking back everyday for registration to open back up so I can join.




I wouldn't do everyday because they rarely open up, maybe every 3-4 months.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I've been checking back everyday for registration to open back up so I can join.



we would let TBT know when they open up again, so no need to check ruthlessly  itll be a loooooong while.


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm thinking of selling my dergs because I don't have motivation for this site anymore sadly
> You guys wanna see what I have?



I'm interested! what's your username?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So, now the Vault is here.....
yES YES.
I am pleased, And now I need that new autumn apparel, *stares at AH's prices*.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> So, now the Vault is here.....
> yES YES.
> I am pleased, And now I need that new autumn apparel, *stares at AH's prices*.



ITS HERE NOW? ??? ?HO MY GOD ITS THE BEST DAY OF MY ****ING LIFE GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Jaebeommie

Astro0 said:


> I'm interested! what's your username?



This is my lair~


----------



## nard

my bb xabier has grown so well ;0;



he looks so derpy omfg look at that smile


----------



## tamagotchi

Er, tiger babbies are


Spoiler: here!

















Price check, anyone? I'm not planning on keeping them.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jaebeommie said:


> This is my lair~







oh my god yum hes so pretty.





cries omg kawaii


----------



## Astro0

Jaebeommie said:


> This is my lair~



Ahh eros and aphrodite are so beautiful!! So is the unnamed pearl catcher! How much did you want for them?


----------



## g u a v a

Finally got a nest of q pastel gembond skydancers~
















They're all 15K btw~


----------



## tamagotchi

the skins have caught up to me and now I have spent 50k


bye riot of rot

thanks pretty skins
really appreciate it


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> Er, tiger babbies are
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price check, anyone? I'm not planning on keeping them.



15K-ish?


----------



## Naiad

@Mayor Leaf 

ahh they're so cute ; u ;

Got these two pretties yesterday <3


----------



## Astro0

Selling these babies if anyone wants 'em?


----------



## tamagotchi

commence quest for slate crystal/maroon shimmer/maize underbelly 

do not let me look inside the auction house dear god


----------



## Naiad

Just got this girl~ ^ o ^









Here's her mate, Ilya.







I'm in love with this Cherry Blossom at Midnight theme ahh <3

Any name ideas? ;0


----------



## tamagotchi

Rice has been revamped.
He is beautiful. ; v ;


----------



## RayOfHope

This girl just grew up last night. I'm pretty proud of her and her brother, who both got really lucky with their parents' genes, unlike their other sister...




*drools* _purple_


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Just got this girl~ ^ o ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's her mate, Ilya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in love with this Cherry Blossom at Midnight theme ahh <3
> 
> Any name ideas? ;0



holy **** theyre so sexy i want their babies
also i suck at names lol


----------



## nard

Just got:






Gayle from an egg which I got in the Coliseum. He's a cutie.






This cute lil' two day old from the Auction House. Only 7 seconds left and only for 7k! Phew. 

Any name ideas for her? I hate naming ;0;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Wyndfyre said:


> This girl just grew up last night. I'm pretty proud of her and her brother, who both got really lucky with their parents' genes, unlike their other sister...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *drools* _purple_



she reminds me of my own! :'>


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** theyre so sexy i want their babies
> also i suck at names lol



Ahh thank you ; u ;
They'll be able to breed in 30 days, I think. I'll contact you when they have hatchlings <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Ahh thank you ; u ;
> They'll be able to breed in 30 days, I think. I'll contact you when they have hatchlings <3



yaaaay youre too sweet <333~~


----------



## nard

Any name ideas? First one's male and the second one's female.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

edit: So, put my Halloween pair on a nest...
They gave me two eggs... ugh


----------



## Astro0

RIOT OF THE ROOOOTTT! Already spent way too much, got like 8 skins, and been grinding coli for hours to get soms sweet shrooms!


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> RIOT OF THE ROOOOTTT! Already spent way too much, got like 8 skins, and been grinding coli for hours to get soms sweet shrooms!



AGH I took a break from this and I forgot about it! Guess it's a good time to catch up.


----------



## tamagotchi

Hello, my dear Festive Favors. <3


Aahhh all the accents are wonderful! ; v ; I didn't know you could find them inside chests.


----------



## Shirohibiki

heh... looks like RoR's stuff is a little 2spooky for me. too gory. only like a single accent, the wildclaw one, and not even that much. :') sigh... will just get the bear and maybe some apparel to sell later.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh I just want to playyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Can't register since they aren't currently open.


----------



## FireNinja1

Need Eliminate but I only have level 4 dergs that could benefit from it atm... #frproblems


----------



## tamagotchi

Why am I so impatient withe the coliseum

I'm trying to get Shrooms in the Forgotten Cave, but my dergs are only level 10 and I've been grinding for hours. 2 Shrooms from there in total. This sucks. .n. 

At least I got a free skin that I can sell and a pricey familiar.



Shirohibiki said:


> heh... looks like RoR's stuff is a little 2spooky for me. too gory. only like a single accent, the wildclaw one, and not even that much. :') sigh... will just get the bear and maybe some apparel to sell later.



I was hoping that they'd be a little more gorey for plague, lol.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

^ with plague lore, I did expect them to be a little more gorey.
The festive stuff is okay, haven't coli grinded yet though.


----------



## gnoixaim

I already bought the Graveyard Guardian T.T I'm going to try to get all the festival items.

And is there a specific area you grind to get the shrooms in Coli? Or is just totally random?


----------



## Shirohibiki

ahhh well perhaps they picked "less gorey" ones for people like me who cant even handle THIS... i mean i get that its _supposed_ to be disgusting, but its a total turn-off for me. i guess thats why im not part of the plague flight. ): i was really hoping for more "spooky" stuff rather than gorey stuff, but i understand TmT

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I already bought the Graveyard Guardian T.T I'm going to try to get all the festival items.
> 
> And is there a specific area you grind to get the shrooms in Coli? Or is just totally random?



there will be a specific area w the highest droprate, but i have not looked at the thread yet. i will get back to you in a moment.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> And is there a specific area you grind to get the shrooms in Coli? Or is just totally random?



Farm in the Woodland Path, Scorched Forest, Forgotten Cave, Harpy’s Roost and the Mire. Those are the best places to encounter Neutral and Plague monsters.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh well perhaps they picked "less gorey" ones for people like me who cant even handle THIS... i mean i get that its _supposed_ to be disgusting, but its a total turn-off for me. i guess thats why im not part of the plague flight. ): i was really hoping for more "spooky" stuff rather than gorey stuff, but i understand TmT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> there will be a specific area w the highest droprate, but i have not looked at the thread yet. i will get back to you in a moment.



Yeah, that makes sense. They're not horrible, though, and I think they're pretty well done, so I'm cool with them. I think I'll be selling most of them, though. Along with every other thing I get from RoR, lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki

http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=frd&id=1224077&p=mb

the  best place to farm is forgotten caves, then arena, then mire, then woodland path.


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Farm in the Woodland Path, Scorched Forest, Forgotten Cave, Harpy’s Roost and the Mire. Those are the best places to encounter Neutral and Plague monsters.



Thank you Twi <3<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=frd&id=1224077&p=mb
> 
> the  best place to farm is forgotten caves, then arena, then mire, then woodland path.



Oooh, this is helpful too. Thanks Shiro!!


----------



## nard

Since I really don't enjoy the Coli that much, I'm just gonna gather.


omfg maybe i should grind coli i need dem shrooms yo


----------



## tamagotchi

The more I look at the skins, the more tame they become. I'm not disappointed with them, but none of the accents I liked were there. The breeds are kind of limited, also. Other than that, the only thing I really like is the familiar. Looks snazzy.

I was hoping that


Spoiler: this guy











or


Spoiler: this one










would win. There's a few others that I really like (see: Vaccine), but oh well. 



Fuzzling said:


> Since I really don't enjoy the Coli that much, I'm just gonna gather.
> 
> 
> omfg maybe i should grind coli i need dem shrooms yo



Yeah. I gave up grinding and I'm just gonna' gather tomorrow. I usually get 20 or so with my turns and just grind in the coli for a few minutes to get the rest I need to trade in.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> The more I look at the skins, the more tame they become. I'm not disappointed with them, but none of the accents I liked were there. The breeds are kind of limited, also. Other than that, the only thing I really like is the familiar. Looks snazzy.
> 
> I was hoping that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would win. There's a few others that I really like (see: Vaccine), but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I gave up grinding and I'm just gonna' gather tomorrow. I usually get 20 or so with my turns and just grind in the coli for a few minutes to get the rest I need to trade in.



NO NO NOPE @ THJE FIRST ONE, NO, NO THANK YOU, GOD NO OH My GOD HOW TERRIFYING
second one is just barely tolerable
ITT: nikki is a gigantic baby about everything


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> NO NO NOPE @ THJE FIRST ONE, NO, NO THANK YOU, GOD NO OH My GOD HOW TERRIFYING
> second one is just barely tolerable
> ITT: nikki is a gigantic baby about everything



wOW THEYRE ACTUALLY SELLING THE SKINS THAT I WANTED TO WIN YES

**** riot of rot im saving now

By the way, this is Vaccine - the one I wanted to win. I'm pretty sure they didn't enter some of them because people were complaining how the entries were triggering (???).


Spoiler: uhm


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> I'm pretty sure they didn't enter some of them because people were complaining how the entries were triggering (???).


Yeah, many complained as some entries triggered things.


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yeah, many complained as some entries triggered things.



I mean, our nests have skulls and spiked petruding it, our deity is the actual plague, and we live in a wasteland with skulls and bones surrounding it. I'm not really sure which entries were 'triggering'.

Other than that, I'm planning on selling my mushrooms to get some treasure, after I get the emblem. I think they go for 8000 or so?


----------



## Naiad

ughhh

so much stuff to get ; 0 ;
I have an essay to write idc
i'll do it tonight while silently sobbing


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> The more I look at the skins, the more tame they become. I'm not disappointed with them, but none of the accents I liked were there. The breeds are kind of limited, also. Other than that, the only thing I really like is the familiar. Looks snazzy.
> 
> I was hoping that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would win. There's a few others that I really like (see: Vaccine), but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I gave up grinding and I'm just gonna' gather tomorrow. I usually get 20 or so with my turns and just grind in the coli for a few minutes to get the rest I need to trade in.



Oh wow, those are pretty cool - where cna I see all the other entries?

& I've grinded Coli for about an hour, I got a chest with a skin + 10 schrooms. Not sure if it's worth it tbh T.T


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> Oh wow, those are pretty cool - where cna I see all the other entries?
> 
> & I've grinded Coli for about an hour, I got a chest with a skin + 10 schrooms. Not sure if it's worth it tbh T.T



Here's the submission thread: here

Yeah, I'll possible grind tomorrow, but for now I'm just really impatient. I'm just collecting shrooms to sell and to get an emblem basically. :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> wOW THEYRE ACTUALLY SELLING THE SKINS THAT I WANTED TO WIN YES
> 
> **** riot of rot im saving now
> 
> By the way, this is Vaccine - the one I wanted to win. I'm pretty sure they didn't enter some of them because people were complaining how the entries were triggering (???).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: uhm



of course, they usually do

@ the skin;
leaves forever
Nope, nope, n o p e
THIS IS WHY I DID NOT GO PLAGUE

looking at the thread, so far i actually like Mother's Caress for wildclaws.
plagueflight warpaint as well for wildclaws... IM SEEING A PATTERN HERE


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> of course, they usually do
> 
> @ the skin;
> leaves forever
> Nope, nope, n o p e
> THIS IS WHY I DID NOT GO PLAGUE



Lol actually I thought they'd just kinda disappear for some reason??

Look, he wants to give you a hug! <3 Isn't he just adorable?


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> Lol actually I thought they'd just kinda disappear for some reason??
> 
> Look, he wants to give you a hug! <3 Isn't he just adorable?



oh no, if people show interest they WILL sell them, for example:




my darling sexy morris's accent was ACTUALLY from the lightning festival!  i saw it in the thread and fell in LOVE! it didnt win, but i asked if the person would sell them, and they did!! <3333 so all you gotta do is ask~ or check the shops :>

wow ribcrack for female wildclaws is sexy too.. MY GOD I LIKE ALL THESE WILDCLAW ACCENTS,,,


----------



## Astro0

hhh i want a chest so bad but all im getting is shrooms (not complaining, i want that stuff too)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> hhh i want a chest so bad but all im getting is shrooms (not complaining, i want that stuff too)



if you get the chest w the wildclaw accent i will buy it (i think, depending on how much it is)
that actually goes for everyone lol
WTF >TRIES TO SAVE UP FOR LAIR EXPANSION
>INSTEAD SPENDS MONEY
cries


----------



## g u a v a

true happiness


----------



## gnoixaim

Ehhhhh, I got the Ecdysis skin for Male Ridgebacks. I don't even have or like Ridgebacks, so hopefully I can sell it /dies


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> true happiness



pls gib me ur moneys i need like 300k more sobs...


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> if you get the chest w the wildclaw accent i will buy it (i think, depending on how much it is)
> that actually goes for everyone lol
> WTF >TRIES TO SAVE UP FOR LAIR EXPANSION
> >INSTEAD SPENDS MONEY
> cries



not sure if you care but i thought i'd let you know the baby girl you gave to me is happy and healthy and i love her so much! Thank you for her!!
She's all decked out in her pretty outfit:


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> pls gib me ur moneys i need like 300k more sobs...



>W<! I can send over 100K


----------



## tamagotchi

//cries happily because I sold all my shrooms yesterday and got 180k from it :').- 

I can buy the skin 
yesss


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> not sure if you care but i thought i'd let you know the baby girl you gave to me is happy and healthy and i love her so much! Thank you for her!!
> She's all decked out in her pretty outfit:



OH MY GOD IM SO GLAD YOU LIKE HER DD yay!!!! thank you for taking care of her qvq!!!! shes beautiful in that <3333

ALSO THANK YOU LEAFY

@xara;; there are training services on the forums but i cannot speak for how cheap they are.


----------



## Shirohibiki

guess who now has 95 lairspaces 

_THE NEXT ONE IS 800k_


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Shirohibiki

mei got that accent :j _hella_


----------



## Naiad

Sniped Beta from the AH as Exalt Fodder for 3.6k earlier today ;D
Now I want to keep him ugh ; ~ ;


----------



## Astro0

been coli grinding for a lifetime... still no chest
WHY RNG GOD WHY


----------



## g u a v a

Astro0 said:


> been coli grinding for a lifetime... still no chest
> WHY RNG GOD WHY



Digging probably would be the better option. I got a chest today from digging so iono, might be more time effective.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> Digging probably would be the better option. I got a chest today from digging so iono, might be more time effective.



not in my experience. ive never  gotten chests from digging, and ive gotten like 5 from coli from past festivals


----------



## tamagotchi

Scavenging level 11 while evrything else is level 1


how evenly distributed


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> not in my experience. ive never  gotten chests from digging, and ive gotten like 5 from coli from past festivals



I'm also at level 19 in digging so that might be it. >W<


----------



## gnoixaim

My digging is level 8, I got 2 chests (not too great tbh) and 3 from the Coli. It's probably just luck : )


----------



## g u a v a

I typically don't go for ridgebacks, but idk what it is about this one that called out to me~


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> I typically don't go for ridgebacks, but idk what it is about this one that called out to me~



Ooh, she's pretty! The shimmer really brings it out, lol. I only like females because the males look like weirdos


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> I'm also at level 19 in digging so that might be it. >W<



**** yeah, my stuff is kinda low atm... all of em are lvl 14 cause i do it evenly haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> I typically don't go for ridgebacks, but idk what it is about this one that called out to me~



SCREAMS shes gorgeous

ALSO I GOT MY DREAM DRAGON, MY MALE MULBERRY/EMERALD/LEAF AFTER LIKE 15 MONTHS OF BREEDING, NOW I HAVE TO WAIT FOR HIM TO GROW TO CHANGE HIM AROUND, GOD BLESS AMERICA


----------



## FireNinja1

Still wasting my life in the training grounds. I probably won't go for the Riot of Rot because I don't have good dergs.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> ALSO I GOT MY DREAM DRAGON, MY MALE MULBERRY/EMERALD/LEAF AFTER LIKE 15 MONTHS OF BREEDING, NOW I HAVE TO WAIT FOR HIM TO GROW TO CHANGE HIM AROUND, GOD BLESS AMERICA



as I say to people who just gained the shiny forum post star








noice​
he's cute


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> as I say to people who just gained the shiny forum post star
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noice​
> he's cute



wahhhhhhh thank you QvQ i cant waiT TO CHANGE HIM,,,, screams i cant believe it it took so long but i finally did it
watch ill get another one from the other nest im breeding and then not know what to do with it rofl


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> Ooh, she's pretty! The shimmer really brings it out, lol. I only like females because the males look like weirdos



Yeah! Also I think the red iri just looks so pretty >w> I'm quickly becoming a huge fan of it.



Shirohibiki said:


> **** yeah, my stuff is kinda low atm... all of em are lvl 14 cause i do it evenly haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> SCREAMS shes gorgeous
> 
> ALSO I GOT MY DREAM DRAGON, MY MALE MULBERRY/EMERALD/LEAF AFTER LIKE 15 MONTHS OF BREEDING, NOW I HAVE TO WAIT FOR HIM TO GROW TO CHANGE HIM AROUND, GOD BLESS AMERICA



WOO!!!! >W<

- - - Post Merge - - -






fffffff the new obsession is red ;n;


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh man, hopefully prices for shrooms go up on last day so I can sell them and save for the derg I'm trying to breed. I should've sold more on the first day.


Spoiler: my pretty . . .











Stupid Light flight eyes, though. They look good on everything. I wouldn't switch to light though tbh.


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Naiad

I HAVE A FRUIT PAIR AND AN ICE PAIR MY LIFE IS COMPLETE AHHH ; - ;

lol we all know I'll be back tomorrow with a new dragon fml

Now I have a single wildclaw welp;; 

Also; If anyone's willing to exchange treasure/gems for TBT/Collectibles please tell me ; w ;

I NEED an Autumn Breeze /sobs


----------



## Story

FireNinja1 said:


> Still wasting my life in the training grounds. I probably won't go for the Riot of Rot because I don't have good dergs.



It is your choice, but I highly recommend going after holiday things!
They become really big investments later on.


----------



## tamagotchi

Story said:


> It is your choice, but I highly recommend going after holiday things!
> They become really big investments later on.



Oh yeah, definitely. I've been seeing last year items (Specifically Plague Sprite.) going around for at least 300k or more. This year the familiar looks real snazzy and I'm sure people will be wanting to get their hands on one who didn't get one.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Man, only a few days left, and I still need to get the emblem and the bear, maybe extra things to sell. Guess it's time to start grinding eue.


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> I HAVE A FRUIT PAIR AND AN ICE PAIR MY LIFE IS COMPLETE AHHH ; - ;
> 
> lol we all know I'll be back tomorrow with a new dragon fml
> 
> Now I have a single wildclaw welp;;
> 
> Also; If anyone's willing to exchange treasure/gems for TBT/Collectibles please tell me ; w ;
> 
> I NEED an Autumn Breeze /sobs



I'm wondering what the conversion rate would be.

On that note, they sold at least 8500 Breeze's a few days ago.


----------



## Naiad

Pantsu said:


> I'm wondering what the conversion rate would be.
> 
> On that note, they sold at least 8500 Breeze's a few days ago.



Yesss finally got a breeze

I just checked the TBT marketplace, and it looks like things are going at 100 TBT for 20k?


----------



## Astro0

ayyy if anyone wants to trade my tbt for your treasure/gems/items pls PM me
i need dat sweet treasure i'm obsessed

in other news i just got the night sky wing silks for my baby yue and shE LOOKS SO PRETTY HELP I WANT TO HUG HER IN REAL LIFE WHY MUST I FALL IN LOVE WITH DIGITAL THINGS I WANT DRAGONS IN REAL LIFE


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> ayyy if anyone wants to trade my tbt for your treasure/gems/items pls PM me
> i need dat sweet treasure i'm obsessed
> 
> in other news i just got the night sky wing silks for my baby yue and shE LOOKS SO PRETTY HELP I WANT TO HUG HER IN REAL LIFE WHY MUST I FALL IN LOVE WITH DIGITAL THINGS I WANT DRAGONS IN REAL LIFE


Why do I always get jealous of other people's dergs? RRRGHH


----------



## g u a v a

Got some super interesting dragons from this unusual pair~ Thinking of selling the two skydancers. Let me know if you're interested :>


----------



## Beary

Mayor Leaf said:


> Got some super interesting dragons from this unusual pair~ Thinking of selling the two skydancers. Let me know if you're interested :>



THE SECOND TO LAST ONE
AHHHHH
AUBSEIGSJWA


----------



## g u a v a

Beary said:


> THE SECOND TO LAST ONE
> AHHHHH
> AUBSEIGSJWA



>W< Right?!? It's so q. I already have way too many skydancers though :<

Feel free to shoot me a crossroads if you really want em. I'm willing to let them go for just about anything as long as they go to a nice lair~


----------



## tamagotchi

Ew, wrong colored babies. Tsk tsk, I expected better from my derg. >;o










I kinda' like the autumn wings, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> Got some super interesting dragons from this unusual pair~ Thinking of selling the two skydancers. Let me know if you're interested :>



gorgeous babes! ahhh wow ~w~
id really love the first skydancer, but i actually have zero money lmfao, those lair exps kill me... what would you like for him?
can i send you a derg for exalting? qvq you can decline if you dont feel like exalting anything


----------



## Beary

Pantsu said:


> Ew, wrong colored babies. Tsk tsk, I expected better from my derg. >;o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda' like the autumn wings, though.



They are both
Precious
I love dregs way too much help


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> gorgeous babes! ahhh wow ~w~
> id really love the first skydancer, but i actually have zero money lmfao, those lair exps kill me... what would you like for him?
> can i send you a derg for exalting? qvq you can decline if you dont feel like exalting anything



^_^ Dragon has been sent your way!~ I got nervous for a sec and thought that you were offering your dream dragon that took you MONTHS to breed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> ayyy if anyone wants to trade my tbt for your treasure/gems/items pls PM me
> i need dat sweet treasure i'm obsessed
> 
> in other news i just got the night sky wing silks for my baby yue and shE LOOKS SO PRETTY HELP I WANT TO HUG HER IN REAL LIFE WHY MUST I FALL IN LOVE WITH DIGITAL THINGS I WANT DRAGONS IN REAL LIFE



>W< Idk why I got the urge to make a red version of this dragon. Jfc this is a problem because I want it now >W<


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> ^_^ Dragon has been sent your way!~ I got nervous for a sec and thought that you were offering your dream dragon that took you MONTHS to breed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> >W< Idk why I got the urge to make a red version of this dragon. Jfc this is a problem because I want it now >W<



ahhhh thank you so much!!! and goodness no, i have like 800987897897 dragons that are SIMILAR to him but i put him on the first page so he aint goin nowhere ;P but thank you again ;v;!!!! <3333


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

Ahh Riot of Rot is almost over ; u ;

Gotta trade my shrooms while I can


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, Mango grew up ; 0 ;







Here he is with his mate, Papaya <3

On another note, Zakuro finally got a mate!







Any help naming Zakuro's mate? ; 0 ;
I kind of want a fruity name, since Zakuro means Pomegranate.


----------



## Astro0

xarazura said:


> Is today actually the last day for shrooms? I thought I read it ends at midnight Nov 1st but I'm probably wrong
> Ahsdf I missed out on the first day of shroom collecting because I didn't read the news. Even if there is one more day I don't think I'm gonna get enough shrooms for a runaway rotclaw but I managed to get the other things~
> 
> I just got this Halloween baby named Trick for about 4500t



I have 6 shrooms if that will help? ^^


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

xarazura said:


> Aah yes it would ;u; I'd be more than happy to trade for 10 TBT bells per shroom if you want!
> 
> and @ Lafiel: Aah Mango and Papaya are gorgeous! So are Zakuro and her mate ;w;



If you'd like I could ping you when they're ready to breed ^ w ^ I have like 17 pairs and no reason at all to breed them OTL I don't even have a hatchery


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

I'm hoping to price them for ~ 25k - 40k treasure each when my hatchery open, but I'd gladly sell them to you for 5k each <3

It doesn't feel right to sell babies to you guys with extremely high prices ; u ;


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Marlowe

With breeding, it's important to notice the trends. Typically, if you want to cater to your own flight, it's nice to breed dragons with your flight in mind. If you want to breed actually high-priced dragons, the trends change. Right now, we're big on pastels, as we have been since like, May. That said, pastels are tricky and one color can throw it all off, so you have to be careful.


----------



## Astro0

xarazura said:


> Aah yes it would ;u; I'd be more than happy to trade for 10 TBT bells per shroom if you want!
> 
> and @ Lafiel: Aah Mango and Papaya are gorgeous! So are Zakuro and her mate ;w;



Naw theyre free! I just need your username ^^


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> I just got this Halloween baby named Trick for about 4500t





Aah, adorable. He really is! I'd pay tons for a derg like that.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## nard

Ughh, if anyone was kind enough to send me just 6 Shrooms, I can pay you...


----------



## FireNinja1

I have shrooms that I don't need. 10 TBT per, contact me by VM if interested. Since policies say that that mods will not deal with out-of-site transactions I ask that you send me the TBT Bells first. Danke.


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> I have shrooms that I don't need. 10 TBT per, contact me by VM if interested. Since policies say that that mods will not deal with out-of-site transactions I ask that you send me the TBT Bells first. Danke.



Don't have the BTB, sorry.


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> Don't have the BTB, sorry.



Eh it's okay. I'll post on the FR forums tho.

(this aint an auction so...)


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> Ughh, if anyone was kind enough to send me just 6 Shrooms, I can pay you...



If you still need a few, I can send you some. I've got lots. c:


----------



## nard

Pantsu said:


> If you still need a few, I can send you some. I've got lots. c:





Yes, I would like that~


Only need six of them.


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> Yes, I would like that~
> 
> 
> Only need six of them.



Gotcha!

Bleh, I spent more treasure. Now I'm back down to 100k. .n.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoa i could never spend 75k on a hatchling but congrats!!

would anyone at all be interested in mikael and ella's babies???








just lmk


----------



## g u a v a

Oooh~ I might be interested in a bby, Shiro. Something about the way the crackle colors the hair on the imp female is really neat-o >W< Keep me posted.

Also, still got this one TG skydancer if anyone's interested~






He's listed on the AH but if you want to send a CR for him, send me a PM/VM about it and I'll take him off. I'm willing to let him go for cheap if he's not gonna be exalted.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> Oooh~ I might be interested in a bby, Shiro. Something about the way the crackle colors the hair on the imp female is really neat-o >W< Keep me posted.
> 
> Also, still got this one TG skydancer if anyone's interested~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's listed on the AH but if you want to send a CR for him, send me a PM/VM about it and I'll take him off. I'm willing to let him go for cheap if he's not gonna be exalted.



oh! if you want a baby i will breed them :3 lets see how many eggs they have, i really need to clean out my lair and exalt all these damn dragons

edit: they got 4 eggs! will show u the babies when they hatch~


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> oh! if you want a baby i will breed them :3 lets see how many eggs they have, i really need to clean out my lair and exalt all these damn dragons



Woo! Hoping for a female with pink crackle >W<

I wish I was patient enough to level them up and make money but gosh I'm so lazy ;n;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> Woo! Hoping for a female with pink crackle >W<
> 
> I wish I was patient enough to level them up and make money but gosh I'm so lazy ;n;



okay! ill keep an eye out for her <3
honestly ive been procrastinating on lvling so much but theyre literally eating me out of house and home i cant take this anymore i need to SEND THEM AWAY, STOP EATING MY FOOD


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> oh! if you want a baby i will breed them :3 lets see how many eggs they have, i really need to clean out my lair and exalt all these damn dragons
> 
> edit: they got 4 eggs! will show u the babies when they hatch~



meep id love to see the bebies when they hatch too!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> meep id love to see the bebies when they hatch too!!



of course dearest qvq ill post em here~


----------



## Naiad

Got an Ice Egg today and listed it in the AH <3

Hopefully I'll finally have something to put in my vault when it sells ; 0 ; I'll probs go on a buying spree fml


----------



## tamagotchi

omg no i just realized the festive favors are closed

now i have 79 useless shrooms lmao
what do i even do with these

ugh i couldve bought another familiar

1800 posts


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> omg no i just realized the festive favors are closed
> 
> now i have 79 useless shrooms lmao
> what do i even do with these
> 
> ugh i couldve bought another familiar
> 
> 1800 posts



sell them or save it for next year ): thats why i made sure to buy everything before today.


----------



## nard

Anyone want this Gen 1 named Gayle? Apparently no one wants him in the Auction House. Is 30k too much?


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## nard

Wyndfyre said:


> ^ I think people just don't like magenta.




Ahh, that must be it. I was thinking because it was a Mirror and you really don't see many Mirrors around.


----------



## Naiad

Just got this boy for 5k as exalt fodder. Ah, now I feel bad ; w ; He looks so nice.


----------



## Astro0

ayy so i wanna draw a detailed kinda realistic portrait headshot of a dragon (here's my DA its the lineless style, the first 2 in my gallery are in the style i'm thinking of, but obviously for dragons haha) http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
so if you want a free portrait of your dragon (which would generally cost like $10) just show me your pretty dragon! I'll pick which one i like ^^


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ayy so i wanna draw a detailed kinda realistic portrait headshot of a dragon (here's my DA its the lineless style, the first 2 in my gallery are in the style i'm thinking of, but obviously for dragons haha) http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
> so if you want a free portrait of your dragon (which would generally cost like $10) just show me your pretty dragon! I'll pick which one i like ^^



Ahh your art is so nice! ; 0 ;
If you're still looking for a dragon to draw, I have quite a few to choose from. Here's my lair.

Thank you~ uwu


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Ahh your art is so nice! ; 0 ;
> If you're still looking for a dragon to draw, I have quite a few to choose from. Here's my lair.
> 
> Thank you~ uwu



ah so many pretty dragons! do you have a particular one you would like art of the most? ^^


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ah so many pretty dragons! do you have a particular one you would like art of the most? ^^



Fluffthoughts/Haran/Zephyr/Ilya are my personal favorites, but I'll leave it up to you <3 They're all so lonely and artless //sobs
I need to start working on their profiles ; o ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

I DID IT
I HAVE MY EDWARD NIGMA




IT TOOK ME LITERAL MONTHS TO BREED HIS ASS, BUT I DID IT
NOW BRIDGETTE HAS ALL OF HER BOYFRIENDS SITTING NEXT TO HER IN MY LAIR
LIFE IS GRAND

also dont ask how much that wildclaw breed change scroll was because not only do i not remember but it was an obscene amount


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> I DID IT
> I HAVE MY EDWARD NIGMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT TOOK ME LITERAL MONTHS TO BREED HIS ASS, BUT I DID IT
> NOW BRIDGETTE HAS ALL OF HER BOYFRIENDS SITTING NEXT TO HER IN MY LAIR
> LIFE IS GRAND
> 
> also dont ask how much that wildclaw breed change scroll was because not only do i not remember but it was an obscene amount



at least 2 million? lmao

omg i just found the prettiest derg on the front page omg




i need


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> at least 2 million? lmao
> 
> omg i just found the prettiest derg on the front page omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need



gahhhh she's so pretty!!! I'm starting to really like Rose crackle oh boy. There goes all my vaulted treasure ;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki

why the **** dont eggs hatch themselves
what an awful mechanic


----------



## tamagotchi

//ROLLS IN ALL OF THE ART I HAVE BOUGHT.-


----------



## gnoixaim

Pantsu said:


> //ROLLS IN ALL OF THE ART I HAVE BOUGHT.-



This is the reason why I am so poor in FR tbh, LOL.


----------



## Astro0

still havent picked a derg to draw so if you want free art post the dragon you want art for!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> //ROLLS IN ALL OF THE ART I HAVE BOUGHT.-



reason #500 why i dont go in the art forums or anything, i need to save for lairspace


----------



## Warrior

Shirohibiki said:


> reason #500 why i dont go in the art forums or anything, i need to save for lairspace



ur lair ain't even full bro


----------



## mewmew34

So bummed.  Another Halloween come and gone and they still haven't released the Pearlcatcher with the Cauldron.  Halloween, or at least October, would be the PERFECT time to release that guy.  He has a cauldron and will allow us to craft the Ghost gene.  I wonder why it's taking so long for him to show up?  Tomo asks me his name all the time, but I never remember it because he's not actually on the site yet to remind me.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Warrior said:


> ur lair ain't even full bro



I NEED TO BE CAUTIOUS


----------



## Cuppycakez

I've been checking every day to register! I'll get it one day!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

(oops haven't posted in a bit)
So I went down to about 370k, sold some stuff and now I'm back up at 528k. Time to buy new dergs.... but I need that White Sprinkles CF accent for my pretty.




Dergs or accent, dergs or accent...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> (oops haven't posted in a bit)
> So I went down to about 370k, sold some stuff and now I'm back up at 528k. Time to buy new dergs.... but I need that White Sprinkles CF accent for my pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dergs or accent, dergs or accent...



whoa that is a sexy derg man dang
_how do people make all this money i never have more than like 10k_

---

lol im so ****ing burnt out on bonding with familiars _every single day_ i think i hate this mechanic more than any of the rest, especially if you have hundreds of them hahahaha its enough to make me want to just stop ****ing playing im so sick of this


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> whoa that is a sexy derg man dang
> _how do people make all this money i never have more than like 10k_
> 
> ---
> 
> lol im so ****ing burnt out on bonding with familiars _every single day_ i think i hate this mechanic more than any of the rest, especially if you have hundreds of them hahahaha its enough to make me want to just stop ****ing playing im so sick of this



lol i dont even click on them anymore **** that

I have a problem where I need at least 100k and It's horrible

i dont wanT TO BE POOR AGAIN I NEED AT LEAST 100K....

hOW DO PEOPLE BREED SUCH PERFECT BABIES


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, that crystal baby is so cute..... I am so tempted to just buy gems with $$$$. ;/


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> lol i dont even click on them anymore **** that
> 
> I have a problem where I need at least 100k and It's horrible
> 
> i dont wanT TO BE POOR AGAIN I NEED AT LEAST 100K....
> 
> hOW DO PEOPLE BREED SUCH PERFECT BABIES



i might stop tbh, for a while at least, 89 days is far too long to click 100+ things every day. haha rip

im so lucky i think crystal is ugly tbh. that baby is ok i guess tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i might stop tbh, for a while at least, 89 days is far too long to click 100+ things every day. haha rip
> 
> im so lucky i think crystal is ugly tbh. that baby is ok i guess tho



I only like certain crystal colors; but I'd breed crystals just to get more treasure tbh.
I made the horrible decision of selling a crystal I could have bred that I bought for 50k, and I sold it just before I found another in AH for the same price . .


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> I only like certain crystal colors; but I'd breed crystals just to get more treasure tbh.
> I made the horrible decision of selling a crystal I could have bred that I bought for 50k, and I sold it just before I found another in AH for the same price . .



i think i can tolerate things like gold or silver crystals. or like gem colors? i guess? maybe. idk. but ahhh im sorry ):



xarazura said:


> I thought I'd try *sketch commissions* to get treasure because games aren't working out ;n;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here interested in a 10k/50g/$1.50 sketch? Is that too expensive?
> 
> (Also aahfhdf I really want some golden crystal dragons to breed but they're so expensive)



id totally buy one if i wasnt poor, i dont really think its expensive im just poor af


----------



## tamagotchi

xarazura said:


> I thought I'd try *sketch commissions* to get treasure because games aren't working out ;n;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone here interested in a 10k/50g/$1.50 sketch? Is that too expensive?
> 
> (Also aahfhdf I really want some golden crystal dragons to breed but they're so expensive)



omg no they're not expensive at all that's really good

sadly I'm saving up for some goldies too kill me


----------



## Xanarcah

Sooooo, I started playing Flight Rising during the last registration window and now I'm addicted. .-. Just finished leveling my Coli team to 25 and starting to train up one of my Gen 1 projects. 

This game caters to all my hoarding/collecting needs and dragons are pretty. o: 



I'm on Flight Rising as Xanarcah, send me a friend request if you'd like. : D It'd be cool to have other TBTers to talk with about FR. And complain about lair expansion prices and coliseum lag with.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Sooooo, I started playing Flight Rising during the last registration window and now I'm addicted. .-. Just finished leveling my Coli team to 25 and starting to train up one of my Gen 1 projects.
> 
> This game caters to all my hoarding/collecting needs and dragons are pretty. o:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Flight Rising as Xanarcah, send me a friend request if you'd like. : D It'd be cool to have other TBTers to talk with about FR. And complain about lair expansion prices and coliseum lag with.



Yeees
How do you have enough patience for level 25 help 

-



Spoiler:  yesss










good baby derg possibilities...
_now kiss_


----------



## Xanarcah

Pantsu said:


> Yeees
> How do you have enough patience for level 25 help
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  yesss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good baby derg possibilities...
> _now kiss_



Getting a leveled team in time to participate in RoR was a big motivator. xD; 

Coli goes a loooooot faster on my phone, actually. On my laptop it's sooooo slllooooowwwww, but on my phone it goes so fast that sometimes the dragon jumping animation skips. Which is great, except my phone's screen is small so everything is tiny. 

Those are some cute babies. o:


----------



## g u a v a

Xanarcah said:


> Sooooo, I started playing Flight Rising during the last registration window and now I'm addicted. .-. Just finished leveling my Coli team to 25 and starting to train up one of my Gen 1 projects.
> 
> This game caters to all my hoarding/collecting needs and dragons are pretty. o:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on Flight Rising as Xanarcah, send me a friend request if you'd like. : D It'd be cool to have other TBTers to talk with about FR. And complain about lair expansion prices and coliseum lag with.



Holy crap ;A; you already have all of that lair-space and dragons?! That's insane! Must've taken a lot of grinding to get all that treasure >W<

Sent you a request~ My username is peachiest.


----------



## Xanarcah

Mayor Leaf said:


> Holy crap ;A; you already have all of that lair-space and dragons?! That's insane! Must've taken a lot of grinding to get all that treasure >W<
> 
> Sent you a request~ My username is peachiest.



Accepted! : D 

I'm part of a two person exalting team. I'm the sniper/hoarder and my partner is the exalter. That's how I made most of my treasure and why I need an insanely large lair. xD; I lose money if I lose low-priced dragons, so I put basically all my treasure towards lair upgrades.


----------



## Naiad

I finally got the Coli to work on my iPad yesssssss

Just cleaned out my hoard and got 75k hella
sheds a tear because poor


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So, checked the AH once more to find out the white sprinkles accent isn't there, the artist's retiring them apparently. Good thing I didn't buy the gems first. So I got a new mate for my pretty Adina.








Wanna know what happened next?
They gave me one egg..
oNE eGG
I swear, if I find the pink tunics of shame, you will be sorry.


----------



## Naiad

> Had 200k last night
> Has 30k today


Goddamnit


----------



## tamagotchi

MORE KPOI AND CENCO ART
//dances around in spiritual way


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> > Had 200k last night
> > Has 30k today
> 
> 
> Goddamnit



was it lair expansions bc i know that feel


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> was it lair expansions bc i know that feel



yES

I GOT MORE SPACE
THEN I WENT INTO THE AH
AND I GOT THE BRILLIANT IDEA TO GO INTO THE DRAGONS TAB
SO NOW I HAVE 2 MORE DRAGONS

****ING PRETTY PEPPERMINT COLOR COMBO
UGH


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> yES
> 
> I GOT MORE SPACE
> THEN I WENT INTO THE AH
> AND I GOT THE BRILLIANT IDEA TO GO INTO THE DRAGONS TAB
> SO NOW I HAVE 2 MORE DRAGONS
> 
> ****ING PRETTY PEPPERMINT COLOR COMBO
> UGH



literally same tho i just bought a bar/iri derg because i didnt have any bar...... rip in pieces me


----------



## Xanarcah

I just snagged a well priced Lightning Egg this morning from the AH~

Anyone want to borrow it briefly for the achievement before I sell it again? Just send me a message on Flight Rising. : D I'll reply to it with the egg and you can send it back again after the achievement registers. 



(Also, if anyone is a Gen 1 collector, I have a LOT for sale. I'm drowning in Gen 1s aaaahhh)


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Warrior

>tfw saving for crystal gene 

I've been broke for DAYS

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh by the way would anyone want to buy tbt in exchange for gems? Can haggle on a rate. 1-3 tbt per gem seems about right to me, but there's wiggle room


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I just snagged a well priced Lightning Egg this morning from the AH~
> 
> Anyone want to borrow it briefly for the achievement before I sell it again? Just send me a message on Flight Rising. : D I'll reply to it with the egg and you can send it back again after the achievement registers.
> 
> 
> 
> (Also, if anyone is a Gen 1 collector, I have a LOT for sale. I'm drowning in Gen 1s aaaahhh)



thank you again bb <3333 smooches

@xarazura;; nice dergs! :3c


----------



## Shirohibiki

guys ok i want to switch flights but i think i was having trouble deciding between ice or light. i dont think i like the icewarden ): (hes a tundra right i dont like tundras)


----------



## flea

joined during the last registration, already saving for a perma baby coatl. COMPLETELY USELESS but cute to look at.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

xarazura said:


> Light ouo (I'm not fond of tundras either)
> 
> ---
> Can't stop buying dragons...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't really fond of female coatls but how could I not buy this girl? She's practically wearing eyeliner
> Maybe one day I'll make her a perma baby



ZOMG how cute!!! id like to see her grown O: how exactly do you keep a perma baby again?


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> guys ok i want to switch flights but i think i was having trouble deciding between ice or light. i dont think i like the icewarden ): (hes a tundra right i dont like tundras)



r u srs

is the only reason youre not goin to ice bc he looks a lil tundra
WHAT DOES THAT EVEN HAVE TO DO WITH IT . . .

my pick is probably light tho because pretty eyes..
but then again ****ing everyone is in light lol
ice is cool though
they have nice members

so yea i'd say ice . .


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## FireNinja1

I say ice so you can on the same flight as me and Lafiel. Yeah I'm biased, but what's the big deal with light. So what?!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> r u srs
> 
> is the only reason youre not goin to ice bc he looks a lil tundra
> WHAT DOES THAT EVEN HAVE TO DO WITH IT . . .
> 
> my pick is probably light tho because pretty eyes..
> but then again ****ing everyone is in light lol
> ice is cool though
> they have nice members
> 
> so yea i'd say ice . .



well liking the god is a part of it  but i am thinking ice... either that or staying water because i feel guilty changing whoops
and @xara;; oh, i forgot all about that scroll lol orz


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> guys ok i want to switch flights but i think i was having trouble deciding between ice or light. i dont think i like the icewarden ): (hes a tundra right i dont like tundras)



light light light with your favorite peach!

:>

~~

Also new baby dragon omg I love him


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> light light light with your favorite peach!
> 
> :>
> 
> ~~
> 
> Also new baby dragon omg I love him



LOOKL AT HIM

HE LOOKS LIKE A LIL PEA

ive got a grudge against light so im kinda bias too smh


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> LOOKL AT HIM
> 
> HE LOOKS LIKE A LIL PEA
> 
> ive got a grudge against light so im kinda bias too smh



why do you have a grudge against light? O:


----------



## Naiad

psst join ice
we have movie nights
and raffles
and birthday presents

rolls away


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> why do you have a grudge against light? O:



some of the light members were buttholes to the newbies this registration B( smh
i went into a thread and asked what 'kt' mean (lmao) and some of the members were kinda rude ? ? ? im pre sure someone called me an idiot from there LOL

... i kinda was

idk they both have some cool members
i just like ice a little bit more B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> some of the light members were buttholes to the newbies this registration B( smh
> i went into a thread and asked what 'kt' mean (lmao) and some of the members were kinda rude ? ? ? im pre sure someone called me an idiot from there LOL
> 
> ... i kinda was
> 
> idk they both have some cool members
> i just like ice a little bit more B)



oh my. well, the thing is, im p sure like every flight has *******s tho. but i am thinking ice... I JUST FEEL BAD ABOUT MOVING NOW BECAUSE THEY JUST REDID OUR WATER NESTS


----------



## Astro0

just dropping in to show of some of my favourite bbies


Spoiler: they're so cute omg














 i need a name for this pink and blue beb too




and a name for his pretty green girlfriend!


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my. well, the thing is, im p sure like every flight has *******s tho. but i am thinking ice... I JUST FEEL BAD ABOUT MOVING NOW BECAUSE THEY JUST REDID OUR WATER NESTS



yeah, you're right about that

on another note ! !
I finally started clicking familiars because I just used a faster way to do it I guess??? (i think its faster...)
instead of giving all of my dergs familiars I just hoard all of them and each day I just cycle-click through the familiars on one derg
i get a few treasure each day from that idk if its faster but . .


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## tamagotchi

Wyndfyre said:


> What?? Those members must (hopefully) be exceptions, I couldn't imagine anyone from my flight doing that... sorry for the piss-warm welcome then. :/ At least ice treats you better.



Nah man, It's all good. B) 
There's always some mean members but I can't imagine it being the majority. 

One thing I like about light though is that their eyes look good on basically any derg
it makes me jealous lol


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## nard

agh no


ice is too mainstream, join wind everyone .n.


but light DOES has the prettiest eyes lets all be honest


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> agh no
> 
> 
> ice is too mainstream, join wind everyone .n.
> 
> 
> but light DOS has the prettiest eyes lets all be honest



bruh ice doesn't even have that many people

ur just jelly bc we're the _cool_est flight around

also ice puns


----------



## tamagotchi

help earth get 10000 members 2014 :^)

they literally have 3000+ LOL

wind looks rad tho
that'd be my second choice behind earth if I wanted to move lol


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> bruh ice doesn't even have that many people
> 
> ur just jelly bc we're the _cool_est flight around
> 
> also ice puns




wow r.i.p me I didn't even get the joke at first


but like, ice is so idfk like, popular I feel


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> LOOKL AT HIM
> 
> HE LOOKS LIKE A LIL PEA
> 
> ive got a grudge against light so im kinda bias too smh



named him Littlepea >W< (i have another dragon called Littlejaw so it was fitting)


----------



## Shirohibiki

light has more members than ice. light is 8th largest, ice is 9th largest. i actually thought ice eyes looked better with everything than light did... mmh... maybe i should stay water for now since i cant decide :/


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> light has more members than ice. light is 8th largest, ice is 9th largest. i actually thought ice eyes looked better with everything than light did... mmh... maybe i should stay water for now since i cant decide :/



ice eyes are hella nice tbh

wowww
Ice is puny omg


----------



## Warrior

If we're worried about eyes why don't we all loan our nests to eachother if we want specific eyes? It'd probably work easier with boons , but whatever


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> named him Littlepea >W< (i have another dragon called Littlejaw so it was fitting)



OH MY GOD
YOU NAMED HIM LITTLEPEA.
*LITTLEPEA.*

he is my forever favorite derg :')
god bless littlepea


----------



## gnoixaim

Join Arcane, lmfao. ;P Jk, there's a lot of members and a lot of the oldies are leaving to go to other flights. It's kind of sad, tbh ;/ I kind of wish I didn't join Arcane because of how many members we have. But I like everyone I've met so far and everyone's been super helpful. We have movie nights and we're doing secret santa <3

and it's so expensive to leave anyways


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Join Arcane, lmfao. ;P Jk, there's a lot of members and a lot of the oldies are leaving to go to other flights. It's kind of sad, tbh ;/ I kind of wish I didn't join Arcane because of how many members we have. But I like everyone I've met so far and everyone's been super helpful. We have movie nights and we're doing secret santa <3
> 
> and it's so expensive to leave anyways



no arcane eyes are too bright! 

also the first switch is free


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> OH MY GOD
> YOU NAMED HIM LITTLEPEA.
> *LITTLEPEA.*
> 
> he is my forever favorite derg :')
> god bless littlepea



>W< kinda wish that he stayed a baby forever.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also~ Anyone interested in adopting this lady? She's named and recently bred so idk if anyone would be interested. Let me know~ If you really want her I'll her to you for free but if you can donate some treasure that'd be awesome!


----------



## Astro0

Mayor Leaf said:


> >W< kinda wish that he stayed a baby forever.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also~ Anyone interested in adopting this lady? She's named and recently bred so idk if anyone would be interested. Let me know~ If you really want her I'll her to you for free but if you can donate some treasure that'd be awesome!



ohh she's pretty, I'll give her a home! is 15kt okay?

and everyone join me with the shadowmama, come to the dark side... (even though i know a lot of people hate the shadow eyes  i think they're so pretty!)


----------



## tamagotchi

Only a few more days until I can finally start breeding pretty pearls. ; v ;



gnoixaim said:


> Join Arcane, lmfao. ;P Jk, there's a lot of members and a lot of the oldies are leaving to go to other flights. It's kind of sad, tbh ;/ I kind of wish I didn't join Arcane because of how many members we have. But I like everyone I've met so far and everyone's been super helpful. We have movie nights and we're doing secret santa <3
> 
> and it's so expensive to leave anyways



omg that sounds wonderful 

Kinda makes me want to join Arcane, lol. 
I wish I had more treasure, then I could just switch to every flight for, like, a month, lol.


----------



## Naiad

Ahh ; v ;

I just realized that I don't have any pearlcatcher pairs or snapper pairs ; 0 ;

I need my soul creatures and hunks of beef


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> >W< kinda wish that he stayed a baby forever.









GOD BLESS LIL PEA

there are 0 regrets for buying art
i feel nothing :^)


----------



## gnoixaim

Pantsu said:


> omg that sounds wonderful
> 
> Kinda makes me want to join Arcane, lol.
> I wish I had more treasure, then I could just switch to every flight for, like, a month, lol.



I think they have skype calls too ??? I dunno, I just know the arcane forums are really active - which I like. LOL : )




Pantsu said:


> GOD BLESS LIL PEA
> 
> there are 0 regrets for buying art
> i feel nothing :^)



Omfg, that is adorable... like what..... /dies


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> GOD BLESS LIL PEA
> 
> there are 0 regrets for buying art
> i feel nothing :^)



SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SO GOOD!!!! OMG. Did you draw it?!?!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> ohh she's pretty, I'll give her a home! is 15kt okay?
> 
> and everyone join me with the shadowmama, come to the dark side... (even though i know a lot of people hate the shadow eyes  i think they're so pretty!)



Shoot me a crossroads! That sounds fine by me!


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> SCREAMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THIS IS SO GOOD!!!! OMG. Did you draw it?!?!



Nah man I wish I did. 
I got it from Marx for a few treasures

I just thought he'd look cute as a chibi fluffy thing LOL
totally worth it B)


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> Nah man I wish I did.
> I got it from Marx for a few treasures
> 
> I just thought he'd look cute as a chibi fluffy thing LOL
> totally worth it B)



>W< most definitely! ugh its so cute. Would you mind me putting it on my profile page on flight rising? it's TOO cute

(also changed my lil user title/status thing to god bless littlepea)


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> >W< most definitely! ugh its so cute. Would you mind me putting it on my profile page on flight rising? it's TOO cute
> 
> (also changed my lil user title/status thing to god bless littlepea)



I don't mind at all ! ! 
omg that user title is perfect 
littlepea is perfect

Link to thread, by the way!!


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> I don't mind at all ! !
> omg that user title is perfect
> littlepea is perfect
> 
> Link to thread, by the way!!



Hehehe >3< thanks! I added it to my profile along with a link to the thread and Marx's profile. <333333 

~~~

Also I was messing around with the progeny predictor and I got this baby and my GOD i am in love! Does anyone know what the primary color is?







I'm pretty sure the secondary is banana ripple and the gemstones are seafoam, but I couldn't figure out what the primary one was.


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> weow



Looks like Stone Iridescent/Banana Current/Seafoam Gembond c:

I need to go farm seafood in the coli
//groans and rolls around-


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: new babies






















anyone want them? i think leaf is getting the crackle girl but the rest are up for grabs.


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: new babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone want them? i think leaf is getting the crackle girl but the rest are up for grabs.



Shiroooo!!! Thank you!~ She's perfect >w<, my first crackle baby.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Mayor Leaf said:


> Shiroooo!!! Thank you!~ She's perfect >w<, my first crackle baby.



yaaay glad you like her <333


----------



## g u a v a

SEAFOAM GEMSTONE IS MY NEW THING OH GOD. LITERALLY I HAD OVER 100,000 TODAY BUT ITS ALL GONE NOW.











B) wrth it


----------



## Naiad

Mayor Leaf said:


> SEAFOAM GEMSTONE IS MY NEW THING OH GOD. LITERALLY I HAD OVER 100,000 TODAY BUT ITS ALL GONE NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B) wrth it



#same

>makes thread to find one perfect dragon
>buys 6


----------



## Shirohibiki

all yalls damn seafom thing maDE ME BUY THIS GIRL




DAMNIT


----------



## Naiad

I DID MY BEST NOT TO BUY HIM
I 
DID
MY BEST






HE WAS CALLING TO ME
I HAD TO

- - - Post Merge - - -

r.i.p 

my record of one day w/o buying a derg


----------



## g u a v a

Shirohibiki said:


> all yalls damn seafom thing maDE ME BUY THIS GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAMNIT



YES! SEAFOAM GEMSTONE ALWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Naiad

also guys
anyone know the best place to grind? ; o ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> also guys
> anyone know the best place to grind? ; o ;



I've heard Harpy's Roost is the most profitable place to grind. Can't find the thread I read the breakdown of profits per hour of each area right now, though.


----------



## f11

Just hatched this. Nothing special like you guys but I'm still really proud! 



Spoiler


----------



## Beary

omg


----------



## Oblivia

A ridiculously generous use gifted me this girl the other day.  She's so amazingly gory and I just adore her.






The FR community seriously rocks.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> also guys
> anyone know the best place to grind? ; o ;



i grind in the mire because im too ****ty for kelp beds, but thats for exalt fodder. im not sure what youre grinding for.

@crystal;; ZOMG WHAT A PRETTY BABY ;v;!!!
@everyone else;; YALL HAVE PRETTY BABIES TOO EEEE


----------



## Astro0

i have lots of bebies for sale, everyone after haloke is up for sale! and for like 7k haha (the last two are a bit more i think)

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=3


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> i have lots of bebies for sale, everyone after haloke is up for sale! and for like 7k haha (the last two are a bit more i think)
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=3



WOW.
That pearlcatcher female is pretty, how much would you want for her? ; w ;


----------



## Astro0

Pantsu said:


> WOW.
> That pearlcatcher female is pretty, how much would you want for her? ; w ;



she's in the AH for 15k so how does 12k sound? ^_^


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> she's in the AH for 15k so how does 12k sound? ^_^



That sounds great, but i can pay full price if you'd like me to! c:


----------



## Astro0

Pantsu said:


> That sounds great, but i can pay full price if you'd like me to! c:



nah all good, just shoot me a CR!


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

my hoard is literally becoming severely....hoard..y... i have 10 pages of apparel... etc... and yet i dont do anything w it rip rip


----------



## tamagotchi

help


----------



## Naiad

//flips table

Crystalssssssssssssssss

On a side note, I got these two pretty girls yesterday. They're currently in the AH for 25k, but if any of you like them, I'd be happy to part with them for 15k each.


Spoiler: Hatchies













> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Green/Teal/Black










> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Leaf/Teal/Midnight


----------



## g u a v a

tfw you find two unhatched eggs


----------



## g u a v a

My first crystal baby~






An impulse buy but oh well!


----------



## tamagotchi

omg

if you want skins i rEALLY SUGGEST CHECKING THIS SHOP OUT

SHE MADE IMPERIAL SKINS
THAT HAVE
*KITTENS*
ON THEM


----------



## gnoixaim

Pantsu said:


> omg
> 
> if you want skins i rEALLY SUGGEST CHECKING THIS SHOP OUT
> 
> SHE MADE IMPERIAL SKINS
> THAT HAVE
> *KITTENS*
> ON THEM



omfg /dead. I'm getting all of them. rip my treasure and gems


----------



## Naiad

Pantsu said:


> omg
> 
> if you want skins i rEALLY SUGGEST CHECKING THIS SHOP OUT
> 
> SHE MADE IMPERIAL SKINS
> THAT HAVE
> *KITTENS*
> ON THEM



WANT
WANT SO BAD

I NEED TO BUY GEMS OMG


----------



## tamagotchi

SUCCUMB AND BUY THE KITTENS


----------



## Naiad

Pantsu said:


> SUCCUMB AND BUY THE KITTENS



I'M TOO POOR FOR THIS HOW DARE YOU

ALSO OVER THE GARDEN WALL WAS GREAT ILU


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> I'M TOO POOR FOR THIS HOW DARE YOU
> 
> ALSO OVER THE GARDEN WALL WAS GREAT ILU



ILY TOO BAB BLESS YOUR SOUL

if only i wasn't poor :')


----------



## gnoixaim

I bought the kitty skin and I don't even have an adult imperial female to put it on.
I HAVE NO REGRETS THOUGH!!!


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I bought the kitty skin and I don't even have an adult imperial female to put it on.
> I HAVE NO REGRETS THOUGH!!!



HAVE I MADE AN IMPACT ?????

HAVE I SINNED OR HAVE I DONE SOMETHING VERY GREAT


----------



## gnoixaim

Pantsu said:


> HAVE I MADE AN IMPACT ?????
> 
> HAVE I SINNED OR HAVE I DONE SOMETHING VERY GREAT



BEST 500 GEMS I'VE EVER SPENT. & they should make kitty skins for all dergs tbh.


----------



## nard

Pantsu said:


> omg
> 
> if you want skins i rEALLY SUGGEST CHECKING THIS SHOP OUT
> 
> SHE MADE IMPERIAL SKINS
> THAT HAVE
> *KITTENS*
> ON THEM





yas 



YAs


/GRINDS SHOCK SWITCH AZAhhhhHh


----------



## tamagotchi

//laughs

everyone fIGHT ME


----------



## nard

Pantsu said:


> //laughs
> 
> everyone fIGHT ME




isn't fair

you have the wirt and Greg defense squad


----------



## Naiad

Pantsu said:


> //laughs
> 
> everyone fIGHT ME



// screams

WHY ARE ALL YOUR DRAGONS SO NICE??

i have 55 dragons rip me


----------



## Shirohibiki

Pantsu said:


> omg
> 
> if you want skins i rEALLY SUGGEST CHECKING THIS SHOP OUT
> 
> SHE MADE IMPERIAL SKINS
> THAT HAVE
> *KITTENS*
> ON THEM



HOW DARE YOU SHOW ME SUCH A THING I CANNOT BUY MORE GEMS OH GOD........


----------



## tamagotchi

everyone feel free to fIGHT ME EVEN MORE







Shirohibiki said:


> HOW DARE YOU SHOW ME SUCH A THING I CANNOT BUY MORE GEMS OH GOD........



Resistance is futile. B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

its too late i bought a mixed cats accent

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pantsu said:


> everyone feel free to fIGHT ME EVEN MORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile. B)



thats prolly the only XXX i like... prolly cuase i love caribbean.


----------



## Naiad

I got two one egg nests in a row

DERGS YOU HAVE DISAPPOINTED ME 
SHAME ON YOU


----------



## f11

I just hatched this: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=87453&tab=dragon&did=7651005 (sorry I cant screenshot im on mobile) 

I'm looking for names.


----------



## Naiad

If anyone's in Ice, I made this thread last night~

We give away Dragons/Materials/Apparel/Food/etc.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> I just hatched this: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=87453&tab=dragon&did=7651005 (sorry I cant screenshot im on mobile)
> 
> I'm looking for names.



Hmm

1. Creedite
2. Agate
3. Galena
4. Feldspar
5. Gypsum

Just a few stone names~


----------



## g u a v a

LITTLEPEA GREW UP AND HE'S SUCH A QT OMG


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> LITTLEPEA GREW UP AND HE'S SUCH A QT OMG



LITTLEPEA - BIGPEA

GOD BLESS LMAO


----------



## g u a v a

Pantsu said:


> LITTLEPEA - BIGPEA
> 
> GOD BLESS LMAO



CRYING. DEBATING BUYING A RENAMING SCROLL JUST FOR THIS.


----------



## g u a v a

"LEAF WHY ARE YOU BROKE ALWAYS?"

"SEAFOAM GEMBOND"


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> "LEAF WHY ARE YOU BROKE ALWAYS?"
> 
> "SEAFOAM GEMBOND"



lilpeas big bro

lilbroccoli


----------



## Naiad

WORD OF ADVICE
NEVER GO INTO THE ACCENT AND SKIN MARKETPLACE






WANT
WANT SO HARD


----------



## Astro0

ayy selling some cuties check the thread here~~
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1240435
seriously theyre so cute buy them love them


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> ayy selling some cuties check the thread here~~
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1240435
> seriously theyre so cute buy them love them



I'm so tempted by that Skydancer...rrrgh


----------



## Astro0

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm so tempted by that Skydancer...rrrgh



skydancers are my one weakness, i swear, they are all so adorable!
~you know you want it~


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> skydancers are my one weakness, i swear, they are all so adorable!
> ~you know you want it~


AGH FINE ILL DO IT! Send me dat CR!


----------



## Astro0

FireNinja1 said:


> AGH FINE ILL DO IT! Send me dat CR!



hhh which one did you want (the yellow or the blue one) and whats your username? ^_^


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> hhh which one did you want (the yellow or the blue one) and whats your username? ^_^



The yellow one. I posted in your thread on FR, but my username is RadiFN.


----------



## Astro0

FireNinja1 said:


> The yellow one. I posted in your thread on FR, but my username is RadiFN.



wooo sent! i thought it was you, but i didnt want to send you derg to someone else haha!


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> wooo sent! i thought it was you, but i didnt want to send you derg to someone else haha!



It's on the AH right now so I can't get it...could you take it off the AH for me. Thank you so much!


----------



## Astro0

FireNinja1 said:


> It's on the AH right now so I can't get it...could you take it off the AH for me. Thank you so much!



sorry forgot about that! removed her from the AH ^^


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> sorry forgot about that! removed her from the AH ^^



Got it, thank you so much!


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> lilpeas big bro
> 
> lilbroccoli



omg i want an orange one so i can call it lilcarrot


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> omg i want an orange one so i can call it lilcarrot



yOU SHOULD MAKE A VEGETABLE LAIR

- - - Post Merge - - -

SPINES ARE HOT OMG

i neeD THIS IN MY LIFE


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> yOU SHOULD MAKE A VEGETABLE LAIR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> SPINES ARE HOT OMG
> 
> i neeD THIS IN MY LIFE



A PINK ONE CALLED LILBUTTFRUIT
HELLA
WAIT
IS THAT UNDER THE CHARACTER LIMIT
PLS BE UNDER THE CHARACTER LIMIT
PLS
PLS


----------



## Jamborenium

Oh boy a thread for flight rising I got really
addicted to the Colosseum lately    

also if anyone is interested this is my account

I really want this accent for my coatl since it looks nice IMO 
on the skin I have on him


----------



## f11

Uhm how do you take thing off of the auction house?


----------



## Jamborenium

Crys said:


> Uhm how do you take thing off of the auction house?


click the activity button the auction page


----------



## Shirohibiki

so i just saw the spines gene and wow thats boring as all hell

whats with all of these really awful genes lately??????? lol im such a scrooge but i just havent liked anything recently.


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> so i just saw the spines gene and wow thats boring as all hell
> 
> whats with all of these really awful genes lately??????? lol im such a scrooge but i just havent liked anything recently.



tbh I thought Spines seemed really cool until I actually previewed it on some dragons
like
you can barely even see them so idk the point of the gene


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> A PINK ONE CALLED LILBUTTFRUIT
> HELLA
> WAIT
> IS THAT UNDER THE CHARACTER LIMIT
> PLS BE UNDER THE CHARACTER LIMIT
> PLS
> PLS



WAIT IM CRYING. LILBUTTFRUIT WOULD LITERALLY BE MY SPIRIT-DRAGON HOLY CRAP LETS START THE HUNT EVERYONE. GONNA NEED SOME PASTEL GREEN AND PINK COATLS/SKYDANCERS Y'ALL.


----------



## Naiad

Mayor Leaf said:


> WAIT IM CRYING. LILBUTTFRUIT WOULD LITERALLY BE MY SPIRIT-DRAGON HOLY CRAP LETS START THE HUNT EVERYONE. GONNA NEED SOME PASTEL GREEN AND PINK COATLS/SKYDANCERS Y'ALL.



SEARCHING THE AH NOW
LET'S DO THIS


----------



## Ampharos

Shirohibiki said:


> so i just saw the spines gene and wow thats boring as all hell



yeah honestly it's.. too unnoticeable to be worth it. they're practically non-existent which is a little disappointing since the concept itself isn't too bad.


----------



## g u a v a

Aw this one's so q~ It has a leaf tertiary and my god it'd look so good if it were smoke or gembond ;A;


----------



## Naiad

ayyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayor Leaf said:


> Aw this one's so q~ It has a leaf tertiary and my god it'd look so good if it were smoke or gembond ;A;



Oh gosh it's adorable q_q


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> ayyy
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh it's adorable q_q



TFW so many dragons so lil gem/treasure


----------



## Naiad

Mayor Leaf said:


> TFW so many dragons so lil gem/treasure



//sheds a tear

psst the first girl looks really nice with smoke


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> //sheds a tear
> 
> psst the first girl looks really nice with smoke



Gosh I know!!!!! I sent the owner a message, hopefully they're willing to let me buy her for treasure ;A; only got 19 gems


----------



## Ampharos

wow that magenta clown coatl is a real eyebleeder... especially with the eye spots. yikes

hey all i'm over here


----------



## g u a v a

Ampharos said:


> wow that magenta clown coatl is a real eyebleeder... especially with the eye spots. yikes
> 
> hey all i'm over here



!!! Your unnamed smoke coatl is so cute!! I'm such a sucker for smoke on coatls ;A;


----------



## Ampharos

Mayor Leaf said:


> !!! Your unnamed smoke coatl is so cute!! I'm such a sucker for smoke on coatls ;A;



thanks!! i'm still trying to come up with a name i like/see if i can fit it into a theme, grabbed the little fella for 5k. a real surprise!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> tbh I thought Spines seemed really cool until I actually previewed it on some dragons
> like
> you can barely even see them so idk the point of the gene





Ampharos said:


> yeah honestly it's.. too unnoticeable to be worth it. they're practically non-existent which is a little disappointing since the concept itself isn't too bad.



no dudes i feel you i thought i was really going to like spines. it sounded so cool. AND THEN IT WAS TERRIBLE. why.jpg

also good luck leaf omg


----------



## Shirohibiki

Undel said:
			
		

> The spine size was a limitation of our system. They do break the silhouette, but if we made them break it too much, apparel and skins would conflict. Hopefully this will be a fun subtle tert for people to play around with.



so undel said this in the thread for spines and i guess its ok? but. spines is also way too expensive and just. pls release a good gene


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> so undel said this in the thread for spines and i guess its ok? but. spines is also way too expensive and just. pls release a good gene




Ah
I can imagine a beautiful Deep Purple Dragon with spines and Plague eyes ; v ;
It's sad that they limited it like this, but I guess it's to be expected. It's be a hassle to remake every apparel item for spines.


----------



## tamagotchi

man u know what i need




treasure B)

honestly i do like the spikes

i mean, at least theyre actually releasing **** so i'm not complaining
like ..
idk at least they're actually doing **** with the site instead of leaving it alone
they're really a hit or miss
obviously they cant please everyone lmao


----------



## nard

I think the spines are awesome. Can't wait to get my hands on them.


----------



## f11

Does anyone know how much a derg like this; http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=87453&tab=dragon&did=7675390 , would go for in the auction house? I'm kinda new to selling.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

xarazura said:


> I keep buying dragons I'm weak
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ooh I'm loving the spines gene! It's a great tertiary for a dragon to have when no others work well with it which I found happens a lot. I don't think the spines will so easily ruin a dragon.



The second one is so precious oh god ; w ;


----------



## g u a v a

Lilbuttfruit is mine >W<






- - - Post Merge - - -

Now to save up like 200K for a smoke gene ;A;


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> man u know what i need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> treasure B)
> 
> honestly i do like the spikes
> 
> i mean, at least theyre actually releasing **** so i'm not complaining
> like ..
> idk at least they're actually doing **** with the site instead of leaving it alone
> they're really a hit or miss
> obviously they cant please everyone lmao



you are right, this is true. im just whiny lmfao

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> I keep buying dragons I'm weak
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ooh I'm loving the spines gene! It's a great tertiary for a dragon to have when no others work well with it which I found happens a lot. I don't think the spines will so easily ruin a dragon.



oh no im actually in love with those bars... usually not my favorite gene but omg................. i love/////


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> Lilbuttfruit is mine >W<
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Now to save up like 200K for a smoke gene ;A;



hey brah they're all almost triplets B)









can't wait to breed these genes though i lvoe them so much hhhh...

oh wait nvm
THEY LOOKS SIMILAR OKAY


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> hey brah they're all almost triplets B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to breed these genes though i lvoe them so much hhhh...
> 
> oh wait nvm
> THEY LOOKS SIMILAR OKAY





/searches for fruit/vegetable looking dergs


aahhh i need to get myself a lil derg ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> hey brah they're all almost triplets B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to breed these genes though i lvoe them so much hhhh...
> 
> oh wait nvm
> THEY LOOKS SIMILAR OKAY



ZOMG THEYRE SO CUTE..... /RIPS OFF SHIRT
I LOVE GEMBOOOOOOOND


----------



## FireNinja1

Sniped triple crimson siblings on the AH for 20kT combined. I'm proud.


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> hey brah they're all almost triplets B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to breed these genes though i lvoe them so much hhhh...
> 
> oh wait nvm
> THEY LOOKS SIMILAR OKAY


 Can I join the club?


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> Can I join the club?



ANOTHER BABE

quadruplets 

she has prettier eyes though..
- judges from a distance


----------



## g u a v a

SO CUTE. UGH. Meredith is my fave!!!!!!

Also omg I really want to make a fruit themed page on my lair


----------



## Naiad

Mayor Leaf said:


> SO CUTE. UGH. Meredith is my fave!!!!!!
> 
> Also omg I really want to make a fruit themed page on my lair



lilorange
lilpear
lilapple
lilberry


----------



## Shirohibiki

my hand slipped

i dont really like double genes but....... i had to....


----------



## g u a v a

Lafiel said:


> lilorange
> lilpear
> lilapple
> lilberry



THIS IS GOING TO BE SUCH A TREASURE-DRAINER UH OH. WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO ME


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> my hand slipped
> 
> i dont really like double genes but....... i had to....



QUINTUPLETS

babe squad activate


----------



## nard

oh my god I couldn't resist


meet littlegrape


I had to copy you leaf ;0;


----------



## tamagotchi

everyone needs at least one lil[fruit/vegetable] and that is an order
lmao






littleblueberry


----------



## f11

Littleapple


----------



## gnoixaim

@Crystal

You can generate your derg code, so you don't have to print screen/upload a picture. Just select the derg you want to link, there's a GENERATE CODE button and you just copy that : )


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> Littleapple



little murderer apple is what he is *DAMN*


----------



## f11

gnoixaim said:


> @Crystal
> 
> You can generate your derg code, so you don't have to print screen/upload a picture. Just select the derg you want to link, there's a GENERATE CODE button and you just copy that : )


omg thanks!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

listen i know yall are jealous of my cats, please, step behind the line in order to pet them

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I FINALLY JOINED ICE FLIGHT YES HELLO


----------



## Astro0

i fell in love with this triple caribbean boy help me god





also found this pretty lady while hunting the AH anD SHE FITS MY OC PERFECTLY I CANNOT HANDLE IT




she might not be other people's cup o tea but i love her


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> listen i know yall are jealous of my cats, please, step behind the line in order to pet them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO I FINALLY JOINED ICE FLIGHT YES HELLO


ive been wanting to join ice bc their eyes but tbh, I don't know


----------



## Naiad

HI SHIRO WELCOME TO ICE
I HAVE A FREE DERG THREAD IN SALES 
TAKE THEM






ALSO I GOT THIS PRETTY GIRL FOR ONLY 10K
WHAT SHOULD I NAME HER?? LILPLUM?? don't kill me nate

SHE NEEDS A MATE NOW FML


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> HI SHIRO WELCOME TO ICE
> I HAVE A FREE DERG THREAD IN SALES
> TAKE THEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I GOT THIS PRETTY GIRL FOR ONLY 10K
> WHAT SHOULD I NAME HER?? LILPLUM?? don't kill me nate
> 
> SHE NEEDS A MATE NOW FML




that name is reserved srry laf


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> listen i know yall are jealous of my cats, please, step behind the line in order to pet them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO I FINALLY JOINED ICE FLIGHT YES HELLO



credits to me for making you use gems :^)

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Omg so cute
> I'm dying for some cat accents hnng I saw Calico Catcatcher (which almost made me cry for how cute it is) in the AH recently but didn't have enough to buy it in time *sob*
> 
> ---
> I have a fruity kinda derg to join, this is Mango



same


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> listen i know yall are jealous of my cats, please, step behind the line in order to pet them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO I FINALLY JOINED ICE FLIGHT YES HELLO



Omg, those colors are precious.

Here's mine with kitties i want moarrr skins 





& I dunno if you guys do this, but I like checking color/gene combos on dergs to see how many each are out there. It's interesting to see how many are active/exalted.


----------



## Shirohibiki

bridgette has this curse of only having 2 egg nests. her children with eddie will be beautiful though

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> credits to me for making you use gems :^)



sighs at
well it was 5$ well-spent i think. so thank you


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> sighs at
> well it was 5$ well-spent i think. so thank you



im sorry

//

anyway!! if anyone's interested im selling all of my treasure for tbt (since i need a ****ing animated avatar rn) -- just wanted to know if anyones interested of *15k treasure per 100 TBT???* I have like 50k right now so that's about... 300 TBT?? that's all I need :')


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> im sorry
> 
> //
> 
> anyway!! if anyone's interested im selling all of my treasure for tbt (since i need a ****ing animated avatar rn) -- just wanted to know if anyones interested of *15k treasure per 100 TBT???* I have like 50k right now so that's about... 300 TBT?? that's all I need :')



I can buy the treasure from you : ) Here's my account: gnoixaim. I'll send the BTB when you're online/verify you still want to do this ^^


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I can buy the treasure from you : ) Here's my account: gnoixaim. I'll send the BTB when you're online/verify you still want to do this ^^



Great!
15k by 3 times would be 45k, correct? We can do that or I can just give you 50k honestly I don't really mind either one, ha ha. c:


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> Great!
> 15k by 3 times would be 45k, correct? We can do that or I can just give you 50k honestly I don't really mind either one, ha ha. c:



45k is fine, lmao. I don't want to cheat you : ) I'll send the bells now.


----------



## Astro0

i can't log in to FR, its saying its down for maintenance? are other people getting this message?


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> i can't log in to FR, its saying its down for maintenance? are other people getting this message?



You're not the only one. Edit: Took a screenie of it earlier to show someone: http://imgur.com/iPfw3Wz


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> i can't log in to FR, its saying its down for maintenance? are other people getting this message?



Yeah, I'm getting the message too.


----------



## Astro0

phew! thats comforting then haha
but boring, i wanna play with my dergs and avoid housework!


----------



## g u a v a

Fuzzling said:


> Yeah, I'm getting the message too.



Hmm, weird I'm logged on? And it's working fine?


----------



## FireNinja1

Mayor Leaf said:


> Hmm, weird I'm logged on? And it's working fine?



Really? Let me try again.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay so apparently it's back up now...


----------



## g u a v a

FireNinja1 said:


> Really? Let me try again.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay so apparently it's back up now...



^o^ yay lets all resume buying way too many fruit-themed dragons!!!!! (lil pear I am hunting 4 U)


----------



## Astro0

yaaaaay its back


----------



## FireNinja1

Selling them at 17.5k each. Would make it higher but the colors are horrible. Only reason why they're so high is because they're Gen 2s from my first nest.


----------



## nard

Anyone want Gayle? ;n; No one in the Auction House wants this Gen 1. I'd like 20-25k treasure for him~


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm just sitting here staring at all your dragons checking back for registration to open. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, I check back every day but


----------



## tamagotchi

if anyone gets a male imperial of these colors that they don't want feel free to tell me so i can grind treasure and buy that **** :^) (no specific eyes, tho shadow would be golden)

ps ^^^ That gen1 is actually kind of pretty!!


----------



## Manah

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm just sitting here staring at all your dragons checking back for registration to open.



Same here.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Registration Window: Monday, November 17

We are happy to announce that Flight Rising will be open for a registration window on Monday, November 17th. Registration will be available at 5:30 Server Time on Monday November 17, and close at 5:30 Server Time on Tuesday, November 18th.

We are very excited to open the gates once more and welcome new clans to the world of Flight Rising. Be sure to tell all of your friends! Accounts that you refer award you with free gems when your friend purchases them.





(from todays Words on the Wind)
get hyped


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Registration Window: Monday, November 17
> 
> We are happy to announce that Flight Rising will be open for a registration window on Monday, November 17th. Registration will be available at 5:30 Server Time on Monday November 17, and close at 5:30 Server Time on Tuesday, November 18th.
> 
> We are very excited to open the gates once more and welcome new clans to the world of Flight Rising. Be sure to tell all of your friends! Accounts that you refer award you with free gems when your friend purchases them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from todays Words on the Wind)
> get hyped




JOIN WIND NEWBIES


ILL GIVE ALL THE PEOPLE HERE WHO JOIN WIND FREE DERGS OF YOUR CHOICE


----------



## g u a v a

Ooooh~ The registration window opened so quickly this time around! Hope you all get a chance to register! I'll start breeding some bbies see if I can't get them to y'all.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cool! Newbies getting a second chance, gonna' greet all my new plaguelings. <3


----------



## g u a v a

Got six potentially super q skydancer/imps coming up by the time the registration window opens up!~ Yay so exciting :>


----------



## Manah

YAY! Didn't expect registrations to open so soon.

Can someone tell me what time zone the site is in?

(Also sorry to disappoint you, but I'm going to join water. =P)


----------



## f11

join lightning please! also refer me im so poor now


----------



## FireNinja1

Okay guys, let's brace for the unbearable amount of lag now! /jk

It'll be nice to see new people sign up. I know several people were complaining that they were busy, forgot, etc., hopefully this can give them a chance, and I'm sure it's a nice surprise for them since I think they were expecting to wait a long time.
*
Most importantly, join the Ice Flight and refer RadiFN. Thanks!*


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh, also, for all the newbies that'll be joining, here's my account: Gacha

I don't expect a lot of cool kids joining Plague, though, lol.
Maybe Earth will finally get over 3700!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'll be joining!  Do you know what time zone they mean though? :O


Wait what? What do you all mean by "join lightning" and stuff? Someone explain


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> I'll be joining!  Do you know what time zone they mean though? :O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait what? What do you all mean by "join lightning" and stuff? Someone explain
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait what? What do you all mean by "join lightning" and stuff? Someone explain


Flights. You'll know what we are talking about the second you register.


----------



## g u a v a

Manah said:


> YAY! Didn't expect registrations to open so soon.
> 
> Can someone tell me what time zone the site is in?
> 
> (Also sorry to disappoint you, but I'm going to join water. =P)



Time zone is GMT -8 (pacific standard time)


----------



## nard

please refer me newbies ;0;


i wasted my cash money on expanding for derg bbs


----------



## Manah

Mayor Leaf said:


> Time zone is GMT -8 (pacific standard time)



Thanks


----------



## tamagotchi

Manah said:


> Thanks



Man, you're joining Water? Noice. Tell me how it is in there when you're in. B)


----------



## Manah

RetroT said:


> Man, you're joining Water? Noice. Tell me how it is in there when you're in. B)



Yeah, I've read the flight guide and the whole "mysterious people in the background" thing sounds very appealing. 

Though I actually have no idea what you water guys usually talk about. I guess I need to find out myself xD Nature would be my second choice (dat eye color *___*) but I'm not really into garden talk.


----------



## nard

i just exalted my first derg


i dont feel as bad as i thought hm


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> i just exalted my first derg
> 
> 
> i dont feel as bad as i thought hm



they are now in an endless void of darkness
suffering because their owner simply left them for money
yet they yearn for forgiveness
"why do u do this 2 me fuzzling"
he asks sadly

a single tear streams down his eye
_
he is alone_


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> they are now in an endless void of darkness
> suffering because their owner simply left them for money
> yet they yearn for forgiveness
> "why do u do this 2 me fuzzling"
> he asks sadly
> 
> a single tear streams down his eye
> _
> he is alone_




im in tears why u do dis to me ;n;


pinkle no pls i regret everything cOME bACK


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> im in tears why u do dis to me ;n;
> 
> 
> pinkle no pls i regret everything cOME bACK



im sor


red alert
unhatched egg
time for more moneys B)


----------



## nard

oh yeah


forgot to mention that i got *666*1 treasure for exalting pinkle


am i going to die tonight 



IN OTHER NEWS littlegrape and littleplum will make a great couple 8D


----------



## Naiad

Don't forget to add me~ 

My username's Lafiel :T


----------



## Oblivia

Oooh, another registration window already?!  I was going to sell my next round of hatchlings, but perhaps I'll give them away to the new members instead.

Here's my page if anyone planning to join would like to add me, or any existing TBT members who don't already have me as a friend.


----------



## Astro0

yaaay facet and new friends coming soon! so excited ^_^

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=4
selling all the babs on this last page!! they're super cute, and i'll give em to you cheap as i need the treasure and i need the room for new babs!


----------



## nard

new bbs guis 







Green Ripple
Jungle Current
Banana Crackle







Forest Ripple
Jade Current
Seafoam Crackle


Any takers? Name your price~

- - - Post Merge - - -

In celebration of the page number (  ), post your breeding pair(s)!













Orion and Shadrach ( it's my roleplay ship ok )













Littlegrape and Littleplum will breed when they're olderrrr


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mayor Leaf said:


> Time zone is GMT -8 (pacific standard time)



Thanks!  3 hours behind me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really like that first dragon you posted


----------



## Astro0

ahh why must gems be so expensive?? i really wanna play around with accents and skins but i don't have the money for than D;


----------



## f11

What's the rate for gems to treasure.

I have like 23 gems that I don't  use that I could trade.


----------



## Astro0

Crys said:


> What's the rate for gems to treasure.
> 
> I have like 23 gems that I don't  use that I could trade.



I've seen 400:1 but one skin blueprint is 2000gems so i'd need a lot more than than, thanks anyway!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Do gems cost like, real money?


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> In celebration of the page number (  ), post your breeding pair(s)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orion and Shadrach ( it's my roleplay ship ok )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Littlegrape and Littleplum will breed when they're olderrrr



I have like 20 pairs rip me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Do gems cost like, real money?



Yup, but you can also trade Treasure from them/earn them in game. ^^


----------



## tamagotchi

Rosary and Gavotte breeding new Rose Gembond babbies in 6 days. ; v ;
Look, I even made it all pretty!


Spoiler:  Some Babby Possibilities










​


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> Do gems cost like, real money?



yeaah 500 gems for $5USD, but you get one per day if you keep your dragons full and happy ^_^


----------



## hypnoticsoul

remember when the mods messed up big and people could make news posts
and then they said not to exploit a bug but to report it
to their contact us
that almost never works
it was a good time great experience much fun.

no but really what a fun game i spend too much time there. also if anyone needs chocolate/chocolate/x dragons let me know because i can get you plenty. and join nature flight. it's the best choice. maybe later i'll post my ugly pairs here to show everyone what they're not missing.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Manah said:


> Yeah, I've read the flight guide and the whole "mysterious people in the background" thing sounds very appealing.
> 
> Though I actually have no idea what you water guys usually talk about. I guess I need to find out myself xD Nature would be my second choice (dat eye color *___*) but I'm not really into garden talk.



ahhh i just moved from water to ice! but water was good, enjoy it  and im really surprised there was a new signup... :V


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh i just moved from water to ice! but water was good, enjoy it  and im really surprised there was a new signup... :V



Me too! I'm glad about it, though. A lot of people missed it last time.

It also gives me a chance to clean my lair!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Manah said:


> Yeah, I've read the flight guide and the whole "mysterious people in the background" thing sounds very appealing.
> 
> Though I actually have no idea what you water guys usually talk about. I guess I need to find out myself xD Nature would be my second choice (dat eye color *___*) but I'm not really into garden talk.



*bruh* come to nature we almost never talk about gardens even
we talk more about the site and our dragons and our lives and stuff
we have it all plus vibrant green eyes 10/10
(and if you're joining during this upcoming window i can give you free stuff c; )


----------



## Astro0

noooo join shadooow!! we have pretty purple eyes!


----------



## tamagotchi

join earth because they're actually really nice and need more members!!!!! B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

ICE IS THE BEST WE HAVE THE MOST NEUTRAL EYES NEXT TO LIGHT
god i have so many dragons to exalt rip ****ing me i dont feel like lvling them


----------



## RayOfHope

But... but Light has


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> ICE IS THE BEST WE HAVE THE MOST NEUTRAL EYES NEXT TO LIGHT
> god i have so many dragons to exalt rip ****ing me i dont feel like lvling them



DON'T FORGET THE ICE PUNS
WE'RE _COOL_ LIKE THAT


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

no
you all need to join Light
GLITTERRRRRRRR AND PRETTY YELLOW EYES.
I'm Valka on FR, you newbies can use me as a ref, and I'll send you stuff.


----------



## Cuppycakez

If glitter is in option for q flight, I'll be allh over that!!!!!!!!!!  

But right now leaning towards Shadow, Ice, or light! :3


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> If glitter is in option for q flight, I'll be allh over that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But right now leaning towards Shadow, Ice, or light! :3



nooo join wind


our nests are bae and the eyes are a light green *^*


----------



## Manah

hypnoticsoul said:


> *bruh* come to nature we almost never talk about gardens even
> we talk more about the site and our dragons and our lives and stuff
> we have it all plus vibrant green eyes 10/10
> (and if you're joining during this upcoming window i can give you free stuff c; )



Haha, thanks, but I'll stick with water. Water just feels more like me. :>
I'll still have that free switch if I really don't like it. x)


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## g u a v a

xarazura said:


> About the breeding pairs thing on page 69 (ehehehe) I just kind of bred any random dergs as long as they had decent-looking potential babies, but now I do have a good pair of green gem dragons (well... more like trio)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> This pretty jade/jade/jade imperial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also Arcadia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone new joins the light flight and/or adds me (xarazura) as your referrer when you sign up I can also give free stuff to start you off  (perhaps a small package of treasure, gems, apparel, and a few familiars or dragons if you want, I don't have much else lmao or even TBT bells, I got plenty of those)



Ugh!!! I love that spiral!!!!!!! So jealous :<


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> If glitter is in option for q flight, I'll be allh over that!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> But right now leaning towards Shadow, Ice, or light! :3




JOIN ICEEEE
our eyes are hella


----------



## tamagotchi

//cries

I need to find someone in Earth who's open to host nests. ; _ ;
I must hatch Greg..
i must
what forum would that be in???


join nature or earth
*everyone else sucks*
except plague they're decent :^)
wind is okay too


----------



## g u a v a

RetroT said:


> //cries
> 
> I need to find someone in Earth who's open to host nests. ; _ ;
> I must hatch Greg..
> i must
> what forum would that be in???
> 
> 
> join nature or earth
> *everyone else sucks*
> except plague they're decent :^)
> wind is okay too



Try the dragon's wanted section. Say you're looking for someone to host a nest.


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> //cries
> 
> I need to find someone in Earth who's open to host nests. ; _ ;
> I must hatch Greg..
> i must
> what forum would that be in???
> 
> 
> join nature or earth
> *everyone else sucks*
> except plague they're decent :^)
> *wind is okay too*





wind yas mhm


if any newbies join wind ill give away free derg bbs


----------



## Cuppycakez

You should all post a "derg(?!?!?!!?!?) " from your flght so I can chose before I sign up.  
1 from each like 1 wind, water,  so on.  

Right now I'm leaning towards wind or water. I don't even know. I want 2 of themmm


----------



## tamagotchi

Here's my progen babe. 
If you aren't into gore or disease - Plague ain't for you. :b


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't mind Gore!  

And he is a babe!


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> You should all post a "derg(?!?!?!!?!?) " from your flght so I can chose before I sign up.
> 1 from each like 1 wind, water,  so on.
> 
> Right now I'm leaning towards wind or water. I don't even know. I want 2 of themmm



Dergs are basically just dragons.











Both unnamed baes that hatched yesterday


And here's my fav ( that will grow ):


----------



## tamagotchi

Have you guys noticed how fae's wings kind of look like..

human hands? Except, with elongated fingers?


----------



## f11

My lightning dergs for whoever asked. Full Lair here


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> Have you guys noticed how fae's wings kind of look like..
> 
> human hands? Except, with elongated fingers?



I have noticed that... _conspiracies_


my thoughts:


The Fae breed did not have wings and being very skinny and weak, they were hunted by the other dragons. Then one day, two Faes, already thinking about breeding more dragons together (  ), found a new creature. It had weird claws, odd legs, and no wings. The partners took their anger out on it, biting the arms off ( oh god the gore is real srry ). They attached those arms to their bodies, thinking it would make them fly. But it didn't.


When their eggs hatched, they had wings! But they looked like the weird creature's arms. 


The Fae babies eventually learned to fly, and the breed from then on had wings.



dun kill me pls


----------



## Shirohibiki

i didnt hatch this one, but he has ice eyes. uAu


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> I have noticed that... _conspiracies_
> 
> 
> my thoughts:
> 
> 
> The Fae breed did not have wings and being very skinny and weak, they were hunted by the other dragons. Then one day, two Faes, already thinking about breeding more dragons together (  ), found a new creature. It had weird claws, odd legs, and no wings. The partners took their anger out on it, biting the arms off ( oh god the gore is real srry ). They attached those arms to their bodies, thinking it would make them fly. But it didn't.
> 
> 
> When their eggs hatched, they had wings! But they looked like the weird creature's arms.
> 
> 
> The Fae babies eventually learned to fly, and the breed from then on had wings.
> 
> 
> 
> dun kill me pls



man that's good



Spoiler: needs more blood



*tHE FAE RIPPED OFF THE CREATURES LIMBS, BLOOD SPURTING OUT OF ITS BITTEN ARM AND FALLING ON TO THE GROUND. RED LIQUID GUSHED OUT AS IT SCREAMED IN AGONY, HOLDING ITS SEVERELY INJURED SOCKET. THE 2 FAES GRABBED THE LIMB, FORCEFULLY  STABBING IT ONTO THEIR BACKS AND LETTING OUT A BATTLE CRY. BLOOD TRICKLED DOWN THE ARMS, ONTO THEIR BACKS, AND ON TO THE GROUND AS THE CREATURE FELL.*



in closing fae's are actually th*E GODS OF DEATH AND BATTLE AND THEY WILL KILL YOU ALL*


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> man that's good
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: needs more blood
> 
> 
> 
> *tHE FAE RIPPED OFF THE CREATURES LIMBS, BLOOD SPURTING OUT OF ITS BITTEN ARM AND FALLING ON TO THE GROUND. RED LIQUID GUSHED OUT AS IT SCREAMED IN AGONY, HOLDING ITS SEVERELY INJURED SOCKET. THE 2 FAES GRABBED THE LIMB, FORCEFULLY  STABBING IT ONTO THEIR BACKS AND LETTING OUT A BATTLE CRY. BLOOD TRICKLED DOWN THE ARMS, ONTO THEIR BACKS, AND ON TO THE GROUND AS THE CREATURE FELL.*
> 
> 
> 
> in closing fae's are actually th*E GODS OF DEATH AND BATTLE AND THEY WILL KILL YOU ALL*




i didnt wanna sleep tonight anyways


guess i should start breeding some gods of death and battle


----------



## Beary

I wish I could get so enthusiastic about this as you guys.
I'll stick to my occasional derg baby exalting.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, so I have question. I was talking to someone the other day, and they said 1 account per IP address. Me and my brother use the same wifi, but I think I'm going to try and get him to join on the 17th.  Like, how would I work that out so we can both have an account and not like, get banned for life or anything


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so I have question. I was talking to someone the other day, and they said 1 account per IP address. Me and my brother use the same wifi, but I think I'm going to try and get him to join on the 17th.  Like, how would I work that out so we can both have an account and not like, get banned for life or anything



basically just don't interact too much (give each other things for free and stuff like that) and chances are you'll be fine


----------



## Beary

I neED PRETtty DERGS


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> basically just don't interact too much (give each other things for free and stuff like that) and chances are you'll be fine


Ok!  Thanks a bunch. I'll tell him about it now. ;D


----------



## Xanarcah

I picked up this girl this morning from the AH intending to send her off to my buyer for exalting. But but but she's too pretty. D: Guess I have to keep her. I'm leveling her right now, about to give her some Berserkers and Ambushes as soon as she's ready for them. 







I wish she had plague eyes, because plague for the win~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i accidentally hatched a flipping x/y/x and she's completely basic there is potential but i really don't wanna put the money in 
but if anyone else wants her i'll be holding her a bit before exalting




i named her too because i assumed it would be trash what a hassle
she's coal/coral/coal


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, I showed him and he doesn't want to join anyway.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I picked up this girl this morning from the AH intending to send her off to my buyer for exalting. But but but she's too pretty. D: Guess I have to keep her. I'm leveling her right now, about to give her some Berserkers and Ambushes as soon as she's ready for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish she had plague eyes, because plague for the win~



oh she's so pretty  nice catch!


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh she's so pretty  nice catch!


Thanks. : D Keeping pretty dragons is a bad habit of mine. xD 

I think she only cost me 6k or so in the AH, but the stones are burning a hole in my pocket. .-.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks. : D Keeping pretty dragons is a bad habit of mine. xD
> 
> I think she only cost me 6k or so in the AH, but the stones are burning a hole in my pocket. .-.



yeah i feel you :/ that's why i love the occasions when pinkerton gives me a good stone or i find one while grinding in the coli
my treasure can only last so long


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks. : D Keeping pretty dragons is a bad habit of mine. xD
> 
> I think she only cost me 6k or so in the AH, but the stones are burning a hole in my pocket. .-.



Pokeballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :O 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But that's a really pretty dragon!


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah i feel you :/ that's why i love the occasions when pinkerton gives me a good stone or i find one while grinding in the coli
> my treasure can only last so long



I've never gotten a nice stone from Pinkerton. D: I hear Ambushes have been given out a lot recently, though. o: Maybe it'll be my turn soon~

Treasure lasting? How does that even happen? *perpetually broke*



Cuppycakez said:


> Pokeballllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll :O



Yessss Erza is an S Class mage and also an S Class Pokemon Trainer! 

xD


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so I have question. I was talking to someone the other day, and they said 1 account per IP address. Me and my brother use the same wifi, but I think I'm going to try and get him to join on the 17th.  Like, how would I work that out so we can both have an account and not like, get banned for life or anything


Me and my bro have different accounts and I haven't been banned yet.


----------



## gnoixaim

Join arcane lmao. One perk of being in the most populated flight = always active forums, omg.

These three are prob. my most favorite right now:















i really love female skydancers and imps, i have like no males. oops


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can NOT decide which flight to join. Don't know what I'm going to freakin doooooo


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> I can NOT decide which flight to join. Don't know what I'm going to freakin doooooo


join lightning


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I can NOT decide which flight to join. Don't know what I'm going to freakin doooooo



or nature c:


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I can NOT decide which flight to join. Don't know what I'm going to freakin doooooo



Ice, of course, is the _cool_est option.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I can NOT decide which flight to join. Don't know what I'm going to freakin doooooo



Brah join Nature or Earth. B)

2 for Nature!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Brah join Nature or Earth. B)
> 
> 2 for Nature!!



see, 2. nature is the best 8)


----------



## Astro0

okay guys but.... SHADOW


----------



## Oblivia

Astro0 said:


> okay guys but.... SHADOW



Pretty much.  I can't ever see myself switching.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Beary

xarazura said:


> Sadly it's too expensive for me to keep 43 dragons fed and I need space so I'm gonna have to sell some :c
> Anyone want any of these?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Midnight/Thistle/Shadow
> (Nesting, will be available in 3 days)
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Obsidian/Aqua/Leaf
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Trick
> Black/Fire/Pink
> Born October 31st, cool Halloween fae~ (also currently available to breed)
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Red/Tomato/Mulbery
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Zebrine
> Azure/Caribbean/Azure
> ---------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Oliver
> Teal/Jungle/Maize
> Nesting, will be available in 3 days.​
> 
> 
> Just send me a PM either here or on Flight Rising <3
> If they don't sell in a few days I'm probably gonna level them up to exalt with the lv25 dragons I'm having to rent ??



I'd love to have Oliver.
How much would you like for him?


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Beary

xarazura said:


> Ah sorry I forgot prices, I'll probably accept a minimum of 10k each for any of them but I'm bad at giving prices ;n;
> I'm afraid I'll ask for too much. Maybe you could make an offer?



Oh shhhh 
I don't have that much moneys but would 30k be okay?
HE'S TOO PRETTY IT'S WORTH THE MONEY


----------



## Xanarcah

Everyone trying to hatch #7777777 was madness this morning. 

I missed the number, sadly (over 300 dragons hatched in 5-10 seconds), but I did manage to stalk for #7778777. : D Colors go pretty well together too, even if they're mostly basic.


----------



## tamagotchi

//waits patiently.-

sell you stupid ****ing plague egg or i will mAKE YOU

I'm on ping list for this beautiful crystal pair but I need this 70k unhatched egg to sell for me to hit my goal. ; _ ;

//shoving dergs into the AH quickly.-
here tAKE EVERYTHING


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Astro0

wooo hatched 2 crystal basic basic dergs and they sold over night, now 300,000t richer


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> wooo hatched 2 crystal basic basic dergs and they sold over night, now 300,000t richer



ooh lucky! i won't be able to breed my crystals for 8 days. i'm just hoping they'll look good..


----------



## Astro0

hypnoticsoul said:


> ooh lucky! i won't be able to breed my crystals for 8 days. i'm just hoping they'll look good..



ahh good luck! i have another crystal nest hatching in about 3 days, i;m in the same boat as you, again ahaha! fingers crossed for the both of us!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> ahh good luck! i have another crystal nest hatching in about 3 days, i;m in the same boat as you, again ahaha! fingers crossed for the both of us!



i only have two crystal dragons so far, and one of them i had to earn the gems to get the scroll for her ;u; good luck!

i took a look and crystal magenta is strong holy cow


Spoiler: dang son


----------



## tamagotchi

lmao i love how i was hyped for the newbies and was just "woo yeah i'm gonna give them treasure and dergs!!!!!!!" and now i'm shoving all my dergs in the AH and saving for a Koi Pond crystal pairing, LOL


my pain:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> lmao i love how i was hyped for the newbies and was just "woo yeah i'm gonna give them treasure and dergs!!!!!!!" and now i'm shoving all my dergs in the AH and saving for a Koi Pond crystal pairing, LOL
> 
> 
> my pain:



I FELL U i was like yeah..these nests will hatch around the same time as newbies come so i can give them away
but then all of these other priorities come up like
oh i can expand my lair soon. hey! one of my best breeding pairs is on a nest, i almost always get hella cash for their babes. retired items??? yes of course bring them at me.
i think i'll just try to round up some familiars and chests for them this time around. whoopsssssssss


----------



## g u a v a

Red dragons are life~






Also I got this q lil boy if anyone's interested.


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> I stayed awake 5 hours later than I should have for a chance at getting that dang dragon XD stalking the thread was kinda fun though.
> Aah why must so many old/rare items on FR be so pretty and insanely expensive



I was miraculously off and it happened at like 9:30AM for me and I still missed it. xD; But yeah, the excitement of it all is fun. 




Made the two best trades of my life today~

A kind of ugly and generally value-less Gen 1 that magically fit someone's very specific criteria + 50k for their XXY Gen 1. Tomato/Tomato/Emerald with matching Nature eyes. 

2 Ambush Stones for a level 25 TG Coatl. Had to tincture it because the stats were DEFINITELY not glass cannon, but that's still only like 105k or 110k total for him. : D He came with Eliminate, 3 Berserkers, and one Ambush! I essentially paid for the value of the stones!


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I was miraculously off and it happened at like 9:30AM for me and I still missed it. xD; But yeah, the excitement of it all is fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made the two best trades of my life today~
> 
> A kind of ugly and generally value-less Gen 1 that magically fit someone's very specific criteria + 50k for their XXY Gen 1. Tomato/Tomato/Emerald with matching Nature eyes.
> 
> 2 Ambush Stones for a level 25 TG Coatl. Had to tincture it because the stats were DEFINITELY not glass cannon, but that's still only like 105k or 110k total for him. : D He came with Eliminate, 3 Berserkers, and one Ambush! I essentially paid for the value of the stones!



Oh wow, nice!!

(I just realized I have an Ambush stone so It's time to sell that **** too lmao)
LOL I HAVE ELIMINATE TOO WHERE DID I GET ALL OF THIS I NEVER BOUGHT IT


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Oh wow, nice!!
> 
> (I just realized I have an Ambush stone so It's time to sell that **** too lmao)



I am so excited about these traaaades. Unfortunately, neither of them have actually made me any money (yet), so I'm still broke. xD; 

Ambush Stones have a very nice return on them. : D I love seeing the increase in my treasure whenever I sell one.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I am so excited about these traaaades. Unfortunately, neither of them have actually made me any money (yet), so I'm still broke. xD;
> 
> Ambush Stones have a very nice return on them. : D I love seeing the increase in my treasure whenever I sell one.



Holy **** they both just sold in just 5 minutes what is wrong with these people

Great turnout, though! Hopefully you'll get rich.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Holy **** they both just sold in just 5 minutes what is wrong with these people
> 
> Great turnout, though! Hopefully you'll get rich.



I think I saw you underpriced them by like 2.5k each? Maybe that's why they flew out of the AH. 

I wish. xD; Saving up and getting rich: is that even a thing that happens on FR?


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> Holy **** they both just sold in just 5 minutes what is wrong with these people
> 
> Great turnout, though! Hopefully you'll get rich.



How much did you sell for? 


i have one and like, no monies


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> How much did you sell for?
> 
> 
> i have one and like, no monies



Ambush - 45k I think?
Eliminate - 35k lol

man people really like the coliseum
might as well just sell all of my battle items


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> Ambush - 45k I think?
> Eliminate - 35k lol
> 
> man people really like the coliseum
> might as well just sell all of my battle items



aw crap nO


i accidentally posted it at 35k when you posted and it sold in like, 10 seconds ;0;


jesus christ people these days


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> Ambush - 45k I think?
> Eliminate - 35k lol
> 
> man people really like the coliseum
> might as well just sell all of my battle items



Ambush goes for at least 50k. Tbh I'm not surprised. The Eliminate's also a pretty good buy.


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> Ambush goes for at least 50k. Tbh I'm not surprised. The Eliminate's also a pretty good buy.



Yeah, I checked - but I needed it lower so they'd sell quicker, because the hatchlings are gonna' be here in a week or so (??) and It's going to be hectic around FR with the newcomers, so I figured I'd just set it low this time, lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Ambush goes for at least 50k. Tbh I'm not surprised. The Eliminate's also a pretty good buy.



They're hovering closer to just above and sometimes below 45k now, depending on the time of day. The price dropped right after RoR.


----------



## nard

How much treasure would Reflect and Discipline go in the Auction House?


i just... need cash monies


----------



## Cuppycakez

Heyyy! I have a question.  So can you like, buy someone's dragon from another flight? Or your flight only? Or, like hows this work.


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Heyyy! I have a question.  So can you like, buy someone's dragon from another flight? Or your flight only? Or, like hows this work.


Just like on TBT - where there's a VTP forum section. There's a Dragon Sales/Trading forum section ^^


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Heyyy! I have a question.  So can you like, buy someone's dragon from another flight? Or your flight only? Or, like hows this work.


Yes. In fact, the color of the eyes that the dragon gets is determined from the user's flight (I think, someone please confirm). There's two ways you can do this:
1. Crossroads, often abbreviated as CR. This is generally done as arranged trading on a selling thread. There's really no scamming here unlike how ACNL works.
2. Auction House. Generally it's filled with stuff like the GTS (some really ridiculous price for a dragon/item, basically just to show off, thankfully it's very few and you really shouldn't notice it) or to make a quick buck off of the errors of trial and error breeding, but there are a few good dragons mixed in there if you know how to pick one out.

You're going to learn quite a bit of stuff as you go along. I was completely clueless as to what Flight Rising was up until the day before the registration window opened last month. Your flight should be able to answer most, if not all of the question you have. There's a help center subforum as well.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes. In fact, the color of the eyes that the dragon gets is determined from the user's flight (I think, someone please confirm).


yep, that's how it works. like:

i have two dragons. one is from wind and the other is from lightning. if i breed them with each other, their hatchlings will be nature because i'm in nature flight.

also


Fuzzling said:


> How much treasure would Reflect and Discipline go in the Auction House?
> 
> 
> i just... need cash monies


those don't go for a lot. like the cheapest discipline is 800 treasure rn and reflect is not much better


----------



## tamagotchi

Don't care if It's too early but this is mY CHRISTMAS DERG






babe


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> Don't care if It's too early but this is mY CHRISTMAS DERG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babe



IM IN SO MUCH LOVE W YOUR CHRISTMAS DERG OH MY _GOD_
GOD BLESS


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> IM IN SO MUCH LOVE W YOUR CHRISTMAS DERG OH MY _GOD_
> GOD BLESS



THANK YOU SO MUCH I GOT HIM FROM this THREAD SO IF ANYONE WANTS A FEMALE SPIRAL THERE'S 2 LEFT I THINK????

THEY'RE SO CUTE


----------



## Jamborenium

two of my dragons in their final apparels choices, do they look okay? 0m0;


----------



## Naiad

Nebudelic said:


> two of my dragons in their final apparels choices, do they look okay? 0m0;



I'M IN LOVE
THEY'RE SO NICE OMG
; - ;


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## nard

Spoiler: selling some dergies








Name: Scarab
Emerald Iridescent
Denim Shimmer
Charcoal Basic

She's level 4, by the way.






Name: Gayle
Magenta Basic
Stone Basic
Coal Basic

A Gen 1 and he's ready to breed!






Name: Corona

Tangerine Basic
Coal Basic
Forest Basic

Also a ready-to-breed Gen 1!




Please make offers! I don't have much space left and I need breeding pairs... x.x​


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Don't care if It's too early but this is mY CHRISTMAS DERG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babe


WHAT FLIGHT IS THAT OMGZ THE EYES ARE SO BEAUTIFUL


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: selling some dergies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Scarab
> Emerald Iridescent
> Denim Shimmer
> Charcoal Basic
> 
> She's level 4, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Gayle
> Magenta Basic
> Stone Basic
> Coal Basic
> 
> A Gen 1 and he's ready to breed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name: Corona
> 
> Tangerine Basic
> Coal Basic
> Forest Basic
> 
> Also a ready-to-breed Gen 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please make offers! I don't have much space left and I need breeding pairs... x.x​



ooh, that's a nice fae! + matching eyes so neat uvu



Cuppycakez said:


> WHAT FLIGHT IS THAT OMGZ THE EYES ARE SO BEAUTIFUL


that's ice flight


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> WHAT FLIGHT IS THAT OMGZ THE EYES ARE SO BEAUTIFUL



Yep, that would be Ice! They're really pretty, aren't they? 

Tomorrow are the signups, right? Who do you guys think will get the most newbies?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Yep, that would be Ice! They're really pretty, aren't they?
> 
> Tomorrow are the signups, right? Who do you guys think will get the most newbies?



probably wind
idk what i'm even basing that off of but i feel it


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want ice just because of those beautiful eyes....  Great, now to add Ice to my list. My list has like almost every flight on it. Random Number Picker here I come.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Tomorrow are the signups, right? Who do you guys think will get the most newbies?



The way this thread is going, it won't be plague. xD; 

I love being in plague, though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Just asking, can you change or is it like a one time pick thing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Right now I have to chose from
Nature (Probably not)
Plague
Wind
Ice
Water


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Just asking, can you change or is it like a one time pick thing?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Right now I have to chose from
> Nature (Probably not)
> Plague
> Wind
> Ice
> Water



You can always change. The first time is free, but any other times you have to pay treasure or something. I'm not sure about the payment...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> You can always change. The first time is free, but any other times you have to pay treasure or something. I'm not sure about the payment...



the first time is free, yeah, and then if you want to change it again after that you have to wait 6 months and you have to pay 1500 gems.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> The way this thread is going, it won't be plague. xD;
> 
> I love being in plague, though.



WOAH. YOU'RE PLAGUE, TOO?

Plague buddies!! I didn't even notice, ha ha.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> WOAH. YOU'RE PLAGUE, TOO?
> 
> Plague buddies!! I didn't even notice, ha ha.



Yep! I joined Plague in the last registration window. : D The idea of being strong and surviving really resonated with me. Also, those red eyes. Amazing. 



hypnoticsoul said:


> the first time is free, yeah, and then if you want to change it again after that you have to wait 6 months and you have to pay 1500 gems.



1500 gems? Ohman. I hadn't realized it was that expensive. o: Makes sense, though.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

okay does anyone want this dragon




her name is AnJi, she's storm iridescent/denim shimmer/seafoam basic and she's rtb.

she's from one of those "travelling dragons" threads but i don't have room to keep all of them going so i need to get rid of her. but i can't find the owner to give her back and she won't sell on the ah so she's free.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> My pride and joy (alongside Sparrowhawk and Muerte), Jaguar <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His apparel isn't final or anything but I just have to show him off.


he's so cute! nice skin c:


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> My pride and joy (alongside Sparrowhawk and Muerte), Jaguar <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His apparel isn't final or anything but I just have to show him off.



He looks really great! : D


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> Thank you! It was hella expensive :'D
> Also what's a travelling dragon? I could take her for a while and pass her on to someone else if you need her out quickly ^^



if you look in the dragon trading subforum you'll probably see dragon swap threads. it's just where you send someone a dragon, and then someone else sends a dragon to you and it keeps going. it can be fun but i have three going right now and i need more room. AnJi is from this thread specifically and the way it goes is we're not supposed to exalt the dragons, just keep sending them or sell them or give them back to the owner. but when i search for the owner they don't show up.
but yeah, if you wanna take her and give her to someone that would be neat


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> Alright then, I'll find someone to take her~ Sent a CR
> Did you mean the original owner? I found them but they seem to have been inactive for quite some time



yeah, i searched them and their id but they never come up is just says "1 result" with blank white space. but thank you for taking her and good luck finding someone!


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> My pride and joy (alongside Sparrowhawk and Muerte), Jaguar <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His apparel isn't final or anything but I just have to show him off.


That is SO cool!


----------



## tamagotchi

Spoiler: woop
















I have gotten 5 people who I don't even know sending me free stuff what is going on and why are they doing this im so confused


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: woop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have gotten 5 people who I don't even know sending me free stuff what is going on and why are they doing this im so confused



Prolly bc ur cool n' cute


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> Prolly bc ur cool n' cute



omg no stop ur cute uvuu

On another note, schools' cancelled tomorrow so I'll be the first Plague to greet the newbies! Hopefully. uvu


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> omg no stop ur cute uvuu
> 
> On another note, schools' cancelled tomorrow so I'll be the first Plague to greet the newbies! Hopefully. uvu



Do you know what time the window is opening in EST? owo I have a couple dergs to give away.


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> Do you know what time the window is opening in EST? owo I have a couple dergs to give away.



8:30 AM for you guys, I think


----------



## Xanarcah

So around 2pm today I stopped playing Flight Rising and went out to go to the aquarium. Around 6pm we were waiting for a table at a restaurant and I popped into Flight Rising on my phone. Did a routine check of prices and ELIMINATES WERE AT 45k AND BERSERKERS AT 20k. 

What happened while I was looking at fishies, guys? o: 

prices on Berserkers are nosediving fast, but the Eliminates are still at 42k. 

Did I miss something important?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> So around 2pm today I stopped playing Flight Rising and went out to go to the aquarium. Around 6pm we were waiting for a table at a restaurant and I popped into Flight Rising on my phone. Did a routine check of prices and ELIMINATES WERE AT 45k AND BERSERKERS AT 20k.
> 
> What happened while I was looking at fishies, guys? o:
> 
> prices on Berserkers are nosediving fast, but the Eliminates are still at 42k.
> 
> Did I miss something important?



people are probably just price cutting each other. 
also you can get berserkers for around 10k, and the prices have gone up since last time i checked
idk what you're seeing


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> people are probably just price cutting each other.
> also you can get berserkers for around 10k, and the prices have gone up since last time i checked
> idk what you're seeing



Sorry, I was saying they rose in price by 7 or 8k in a span of 4 hours for some reason. And Berserkers doubled in price very briefly. They were 7 or 8k yesterday and just under 10k this morning.


----------



## Alley

This is one of my favorite dragons & accents that I have. 83 Plus one of my friends drew this super awesome headshot of her which I adore. Bar/Shimmer/Underbelly is one of my favorite combos at the moment so I'm trying to find just the right colored female Coatl for another of Maye's accents that doesn't really fit on any of my current dragons.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Sorry, I was saying they rose in price by 7 or 8k in a span of 4 hours for some reason. And Berserkers doubled in price very briefly. They were 7 or 8k yesterday and just under 10k this morning.



oh, that makes sense. yeah idk what's going on i don't really pay attention to battle stones haha. i'm usually lucky enough to get drops around the time i need them, and i know someone that sells berserkers for 5000 each so,, idk
do you have a team of three that's level 25 with all their stones yet?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alley said:


> This is one of my favorite dragons & accents that I have. 83 Plus one of my friends drew this super awesome headshot of her which I adore. Bar/Shimmer/Underbelly is one of my favorite combos at the moment so I'm trying to find just the right colored female Coatl for another of Maye's accents that doesn't really fit on any of my current dragons.



THAT IS THE CUTEST GOSH DANG THING I EVER DID SAW


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh, that makes sense. yeah idk what's going on i don't really pay attention to battle stones haha. i'm usually lucky enough to get drops around the time i need them, and i know someone that sells berserkers for 5000 each so,, idk
> do you have a team of three that's level 25 with all their stones yet?



Eventually I figured out that it miiiight be related to the registration window opening up tomorrow. Stone prices are almost back to normal now, too. Battle stones are a few of the items I regularly keep tabs on the prices of, so I'm checking in on them a few times an hour. When something drastic and unexpected happens to the price like that it gives me a heart attack. Because I'm trying to figure out how to make money off of it. 

Yep, I leveled my first team to 25 around the end of RoR. : D But I'm working on a brand new team now, which will take 3 dragons worth of stones. xD; Good thing I've had them all (except the last Eliminate, I think) for a while now. I'd somehow accumulated 15 Berserkers and 9 Ambush stones as of yesterday. Sold some in the spike today, because my new team is only around level 12 and not ready for Berserkers just yet.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Eventually I figured out that it miiiight be related to the registration window opening up tomorrow. Stone prices are almost back to normal now, too. Battle stones are a few of the items I regularly keep tabs on the prices of, so I'm checking in on them a few times an hour. When something drastic and unexpected happens to the price like that it gives me a heart attack. Because I'm trying to figure out how to make money off of it.
> 
> Yep, I leveled my first team to 25 around the end of RoR. : D But I'm working on a brand new team now, which will take 3 dragons worth of stones. xD; Good thing I've had them all (except the last Eliminate, I think) for a while now. I'd somehow accumulated 15 Berserkers and 9 Ambush stones as of yesterday. Sold some in the spike today, because my new team is only around level 12 and not ready for Berserkers just yet.



oh that's true, i didn't even think of that. but that's good! it took me a super long time to get my team done. but back then i had a really slow computer that went like. less than half the normal speed of the coli. so i could barely get even one dragons done. but congrats on getting all of those stones!


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that's true, i didn't even think of that. but that's good! it took me a super long time to get my team done. but back then i had a really slow computer that went like. less than half the normal speed of the coli. so i could barely get even one dragons done. but congrats on getting all of those stones!



It took me a lot longer than I should to get my first team to 25. Coli is sooo sllloooowwww on my laptop. And then I found out that it runs blindly fast on my phone. So now I coli on my phone. Made it from level 1 to 17 in two days with one of my new Faes. Just need to get her two partners there as well. 

Thanks!

What sort of build did you use for your level 25 team?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> It took me a lot longer than I should to get my first team to 25. Coli is sooo sllloooowwww on my laptop. And then I found out that it runs blindly fast on my phone. So now I coli on my phone. Made it from level 1 to 17 in two days with one of my new Faes. Just need to get her two partners there as well.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> What sort of build did you use for your level 25 team?



ahah lucky! i can barely load the site to check my messages on my phone.

i use culex's guide when i'm distributing the stat points c:


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> ahah lucky! i can barely load the site to check my messages on my phone.
> 
> i use culex's guide when i'm distributing the stat points c:



Nice! I used the same guide!

At first I followed the build for a farming team, but without tincturing my dragons. But that means it takes 3 turns to take out a Mammertee. And then I Tinctured one and put the stats in the Exalt build so it would hit harder. And now, as long as one dragon scratches and the other Eliminates, I can take out Mammertees in two turns!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! I used the same guide!
> 
> At first I followed the build for a farming team, but without tincturing my dragons. But that means it takes 3 turns to take out a Mammertee. And then I Tinctured one and put the stats in the Exalt build so it would hit harder. And now, as long as one dragon scratches and the other Eliminates, I can take out Mammertees in two turns!


yep, that's why it's so convenient. gotta go fast!! it's super convenient until enemies start dodging you five moves in a row and the critical hitting you dragons to death.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yep, that's why it's so convenient. gotta go fast!! it's super convenient until enemies start dodging you five moves in a row and the critical hitting you dragons to death.



Those Eels in the Kelp Beds dodging every attack makes me so mad. D: Especially all my Eliminates! 

I do love that downed dragons revive with 1/4 Hp in the next battle, though. Makes it possible to chain battles for ages and ages. 

Do you usually just farm for items or are you an exalter?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Those Eels in the Kelp Beds dodging every attack makes me so mad. D: Especially all my Eliminates!
> 
> I do love that downed dragons revive with 1/4 Hp in the next battle, though. Makes it possible to chain battles for ages and ages.
> 
> Do you usually just farm for items or are you an exalter?



i do both when i'm feeling it. right now i have four exalts that i'll be training when they grow up. one tomorrow and three the day after. and then if my hatchlings don't sell after 7 days on the ah i train and exalt them too.
but if i'm not in the mood to have a psywurm physically and emotionally destory my team i just farm in lower level venues.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i do both when i'm feeling it. right now i have four exalts that i'll be training when they grow up. one tomorrow and three the day after. and then if my hatchlings don't sell after 7 days on the ah i train and exalt them too.
> but if i'm not in the mood to have a psywurm physically and emotionally destory my team i just farm in lower level venues.



Yeaaahh, I know how that goes. I remember trying to farm for Shrooms in the Scorched Forest and having the Mushrooms just leap out of the way when they saw my dragons coming. .-. A mushroom was more agile than my team, ouch. 

It's seriously satisfying to go around one-shotting everything in the Boreal Woods and lower, though. : D


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Yeaaahh, I know how that goes. I remember trying to farm for Shrooms in the Scorched Forest and having the Mushrooms just leap out of the way when they saw my dragons coming. .-. A mushroom was more agile than my team, ouch.
> 
> It's seriously satisfying to go around one-shotting everything in the Boreal Woods and lower, though. : D



it's super easy to get holiday currency if you know where to look for the right enemies. but yeah, one hit ko-ing is my fave 8)


----------



## Alley

hypnoticsoul said:


> THAT IS THE CUTEST GOSH DANG THING I EVER DID SAW



Right?! Maye makes some of the coolest accents ever.
I mean really though




They




are




amazing

I have the green version of the top one which is why I'm trying my darndest to find a coatl for it. The the male coatl & female WC I posted before are being giant jerks and COULD give me the right colors/genes I want, but they've had a 1 egg nest and then an all male nest 'cause they are ungrateful.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Alley said:


> Right?! Maye makes some of the coolest accents ever.
> I mean really though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing
> 
> I have the green version of the top one which is why I'm trying my darndest to find a coatl for it. The the male coatl & female WC I posted before are being giant jerks and COULD give me the right colors/genes I want, but they've had a 1 egg nest and then an all male nest 'cause they are ungrateful.



yeah, the majority of hatchlings i get are female which is a problem because most of my lair is female. so if i want to keep one of my hatchlings it's just another female on top of the very few males i have and it's a mess.
its definitely hard to get the genes and colors you want. i tried to get a chocolate/chocolate/magenta female with circuit, and i found a nice male with circuit, but underbelly is way stronger, so none of the hatchlings had circuit :c


----------



## Alley

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, the majority of hatchlings i get are female which is a problem because most of my lair is female. so if i want to keep one of my hatchlings it's just another female on top of the very few males i have and it's a mess.
> its definitely hard to get the genes and colors you want. i tried to get a chocolate/chocolate/magenta female with circuit, and i found a nice male with circuit, but underbelly is way stronger, so none of the hatchlings had circuit :c



Yeah, getting the right colors is a pain. And I just found out that the person who I gave a one-off dragon to in order to try and breed the right colors for me exalted that dragon. :T Not cool yo. I wanted an RGB dragon to go with my CMY(k) one.
But getting the right colors AND genes - ouch. Especially with a treasure/gem gene combo with treasure drowning out the gem.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Alley said:


> Yeah, getting the right colors is a pain. And I just found out that the person who I gave a one-off dragon to in order to try and breed the right colors for me exalted that dragon. :T Not cool yo. I wanted an RGB dragon to go with my CMY(k) one.
> But getting the right colors AND genes - ouch. Especially with a treasure/gem gene combo with treasure drowning out the gem.


it's terrible man ;u; i went on a quest to find new mates for my progens because they don't go very well together. the random was easy to find a mate for, mostly because i bought a first gen that i realized has colors that work super well with him. but then my custom. ok for one, pink/caribbean/jungle just isn't a good idea i have regrets. and second. finding a mate for her?? also hard. my friend and i were sat for half an hour trying to find a color combo to work. and then i had to work even harder to find a dragon that had those colors. i found one that was one off from the right colors, talked to the person, they sent like four different crossroads, and then cancelled them, and ignored me. but i finally found one that's pretty close to what i need. i just need to make him not a tundra 
that's another thing haha, getting the right breed so that you don't have to spend thousands on changing it.
i went on way too long i'm sorry ;n;


----------



## Xanarcah

Ohman, progen mates. 

My custom is a Shadow/Steel, with the random Tert being Azure. I lucked out with that one. 

My random progen is a Magenta/pink/Stone. .-. Not only does Stone not go at all with Magenta/pink, but she goes TERRIBLY with my custom. 





hypnoticsoul said:


> pink/caribbean/jungle



This sounded kind of familiar, and it turns out I have a Coral/Lavender/Jungle gen 1 male Fae that I bought earlier today. xD; Been trying to sell him, but no bites yet.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, progen mates.
> 
> My custom is a Shadow/Steel, with the random Tert being Azure. I lucked out with that one.
> 
> My random progen is a Magenta/pink/Stone. .-. Not only does Stone not go at all with Magenta/pink, but she goes TERRIBLY with my custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This sounded kind of familiar, and it turns out I have a Coral/Lavender/Jungle gen 1 male Fae that I bought earlier today. xD; Been trying to sell him, but no bites yet.



yeah, my random actually looks better than my custom. idk what was going through my head when i thought she was going to look good. now that she's gened i feel like she's not as bad




but still..not a favorite to look at
but my random?? sand/splash/platinum. i used to think he was ugly but now i love him and can't wait until i can afford to give him crystal/shimmer and make him a wildclaw ;u; and his new mate is banana/stonewash/splash and she's also gonna look fab as a crystal wildclaw
also coral/lavender/jungle omg. what flight is he from? i'd suggest making a forum post about him. if he has matching eyes that'll add some value. but if you ping the whole gen 1 hoarders list something might work out.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, my random actually looks better than my custom. idk what was going through my head when i thought she was going to look good. now that she's gened i feel like she's not as bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but still..not a favorite to look at
> but my random?? sand/splash/platinum. i used to think he was ugly but now i love him and can't wait until i can afford to give him crystal/shimmer and make him a wildclaw ;u; and his new mate is banana/stonewash/splash and she's also gonna look fab as a crystal wildclaw
> also coral/lavender/jungle omg. what flight is he from? i'd suggest making a forum post about him. if he has matching eyes that'll add some value. but if you ping the whole gen 1 hoarders list something might work out.



The right genes can make even a really terrible dragon look amazing. : D Actually a friend of mine is considering taking that on as a project. They've got an incredibly ugly dragon, that would look stunning with new genes. Wants to take before/after screenshots and everything. 

The little guy is from Fire, so his eyes match pretty well. : D 






I just listed him in my big Gen 1 sales thread. I'm too lazy to make individual threads for aalll my Gen 1s, I have like, 15 or 20 of them. xD; I'll do it for my XXY/XYX/XYY ones, though. Eventually.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

ooh he's actually very pretty! you can also consider posting pictures of what they could look like all gened up so that potential buyers can have ideas of what they could do with them like


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> ooh he's actually very pretty! you can also consider posting pictures of what they could look like all gened up so that potential buyers can have ideas of what they could do with them like
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoiler



He goes pretty well with this other Gen 1~






I'm just too lazy for preview pics. xD; Especially if I have to make and organize them for like 20 dragons.


----------



## tamagotchi

jOIN NOW ALL YOU COOLKID RADGUYS


I was one of the first to make a Plagueling welcome thread.. B)
I feel accomplished, time to gather up my giveaway items and treasure


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> He goes pretty well with this other Gen 1~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just too lazy for preview pics. xD; Especially if I have to make and organize them for like 20 dragons.



yeah, i probably would be too. i just enjoy it sometimes.


RetroT said:


> jOIN NOW ALL YOU COOLKID RADGUYS
> 
> 
> I was one of the first to make a Plagueling welcome thread.. B)
> I feel accomplished, time to gather up my giveaway items and treasure



lmao in nature the seedlings make a bunch of individual posts every time so i can just go greet them there
but i usually just send them messages with a bunch of stuff

but if anyone looking at this is joining, consider saying wackyraccoon recommended you hAH


----------



## Shirohibiki

so i wanna know am i the only one who got rid of her progens

i sometimes feel bad about it...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> so i wanna know am i the only one who got rid of her progens
> 
> i sometimes feel bad about it...



i haven't
especially because everyone i've met that has regrets it & i love mine so
they're here to stay


----------



## Cuppycakez

Should I refer someone?? Whats that do?  I guess Ill use the first person who comments their username? AND COME ON SCHOOL END SO I CAN REGISTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Should I refer someone?? Whats that do?  I guess Ill use the first person who comments their username? AND COME ON SCHOOL END SO I CAN REGISTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



mine please, LOL. I need gems gnoixaim 
<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> so i wanna know am i the only one who got rid of her progens
> 
> i sometimes feel bad about it...



I still have mine...... feeding them for no reason tbh. I feel bad, but I don't want to spend all my money to gene them up ;/


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok! I have it all set up!  I'll press enter and get started after school ends. Like one more hour. ;-;


ONE HOUR GUYS AND I CAN PLAY FLIGHT RISING OMGZZZ BEEN WAITING FOR LIKE 2 MONTHS!


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! I have it all set up!  I'll press enter and get started after school ends. Like one more hour. ;-;
> 
> 
> ONE HOUR GUYS AND I CAN PLAY FLIGHT RISING OMGZZZ BEEN WAITING FOR LIKE 2 MONTHS!



Hahaa, I love how you're so excited. <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm *SO* excited man! But also like stressed cause what if I pick the wrong flight


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm *SO* excited man! But also like stressed cause what if I pick the wrong flight



You can change your flight for free the first time, so don't stress about it ^^ 
(& tbh, I didn't even know about the eye color until after I picked a flight. LOL)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh. Right now my list is 
Arcane (Number 1 right now)
Light
Lightning
Plague
Shadow
Water
Wind


Oh that's good. I can't decide gah.
 http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Elemental_Flights  
I want to be Plague AND wind and Arcane


I think I'm going to go for Wind. 
How much does it cost to change it a second time? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Arcane....but wind is more me personally :O



Ehhhhhhhhhh I'll wing it when I get to it.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Bleh. Right now my list is
> Arcane (Number 1 right now)
> Light
> Lightning
> Plague
> Shadow
> Water
> Wind
> 
> 
> Oh that's good. I can't decide gah.
> http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Elemental_Flights
> I want to be Plague AND wind and Arcane
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go for Wind.
> How much does it cost to change it a second time?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Arcane....but wind is more me personally :O
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhh I'll wing it when I get to it.



it costs 1500 gems to change after your first free one and you can only do it every 6 months
arcane and wind are both great choices tbh
and you can def say user wackyraccoon as a reference lmao


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> Bleh. Right now my list is
> Arcane (Number 1 right now)
> Light
> Lightning
> Plague
> Shadow
> Water
> Wind
> 
> 
> Oh that's good. I can't decide gah.
> http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Elemental_Flights
> I want to be Plague AND wind and Arcane
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to go for Wind.
> How much does it cost to change it a second time?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Arcane....but wind is more me personally :O
> 
> 
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhh I'll wing it when I get to it.




JOIN ICE FLIIIGHT

Anyways, LOOK AT MY BBY


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm stuck. 

Wind, Arcane, Wind, Arcane......... Wind, Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrcaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> JOIN ICE FLIIIGHT
> 
> Anyways, LOOK AT MY BBY



oh they're so cute uvu p similar to my girl


----------



## Cuppycakez

THAT DRAGONS SO BEAUTIFUL OMGZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm stuck.
> 
> Wind, Arcane, Wind, Arcane......... Wind, Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrcaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



well i can tell you this much: wind's eyes are prettier and go better with colors than arcane's. plus i've heard they're super chill and have like. no drama. idk about arcane though


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> THAT DRAGONS SO BEAUTIFUL OMGZZZZZZZZZ



ICe FLIGHT HAS BEAUTIFUL DRAGONS LIKE DIS SEEEE
*ahem*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Arcane is the biggest from this Wiki I'm reading. I think I'm going to go with wind!


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Arcane is the biggest from this Wiki I'm reading. I think I'm going to go with wind!



always active forums, you don't have to wait days to get your stuff LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary said:


> ICe FLIGHT HAS BEAUTIFUL DRAGONS LIKE DIS SEEEE
> *ahem*


But, I don't like the ice description from this 
 http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Elemental_Flights  
 Wind is for me I think. BUT MAN THATS A BEAUTIFUL FREAKIN DRAGON. 

I know your ice.^^^^ But what's everyone else?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Arcane is the biggest from this Wiki I'm reading. I think I'm going to go with wind!



yep they are! also i guess i could show you this picture with all of the eye colors on a plain white hatchling
http://24.media.tumblr.com/af752811bbd72eb8a7d2a6d535ccd21e/tumblr_mqgxpzspQj1sb0c1ko1_500.png


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> always active forums, you don't have to wait days to get your stuff LOL



Wind or Arcane haha. From the wiki wind is 2nd biggest so.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> But, I don't like the ice description from this
> http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Elemental_Flights
> Wind is for me I think. BUT MAN THATS A BEAUTIFUL FREAKIN DRAGON.
> 
> I know your ice.^^^^ But what's everyone else?



i'm in nature haha


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> But, I don't like the ice description from this
> http://flightrising.wikia.com/wiki/Elemental_Flights
> Wind is for me I think. BUT MAN THATS A BEAUTIFUL FREAKIN DRAGON.
> 
> I know your ice.^^^^ But what's everyone else?



I'm a pretty icelike person, I like sorting and I can seem to be pretty heartless at times. 
Choose what you like, yep yep.
Most of my friends are ice as well. ( Lafiel, Fuzzling[I think] )


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> yep they are! also i guess i could show you this picture with all of the eye colors on a plain white hatchling
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/af752811bbd72eb8a7d2a6d535ccd21e/tumblr_mqgxpzspQj1sb0c1ko1_500.png



Oh thanks! I wanted Arcane for the eyes but they aren't how I thought they were. That's out!  Wind's eyes are so pretty!  But those Ice eyes so so freakin pretty.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> I'm a pretty icelike person, I like sorting and I can seem to be pretty heartless at times.
> Choose what you like, yep yep.
> Most of my friends are ice as well. ( Lafiel, Fuzzling[I think] )


i feel you most of my friends are in nature
they're also mostly confused new people that just needed friends


----------



## Cuppycakez

You guys are killing me, I looked and now I want Ice too D:


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh thanks! I wanted Arcane for the eyes but they aren't how I thought they were. That's out!  Wind's eyes are so pretty!  But those Ice eyes so so freakin pretty.



Ice would have been my second choice, they're so pretty and their eyes  match everything imo


----------



## Cuppycakez

Flip a coin? I don't know. 
*dies*
And sorry if I'm bothering you with all my posting and stuff


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Flip a coin? I don't know.
> *dies*
> And sorry if I'm bothering you with all my posting and stuff



you're fine! besides, don't you still have time to think about it before you actually sign up?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah! I have to register my email still so I'm not even to that point.  

I have to go to the library so I'll think on it.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! I have to register my email still so I'm not even to that point.
> 
> I have to go to the library so I'll think on it.



alrighty, good luck c: wind is better tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Feelin good cuz all the newbies love me B)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Feelin good cuz all the newbies love me B)



i haven't seen a lot of newbies in nature :c i have ALL THIS STUFF and no one to give it to


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> i haven't seen a lot of newbies in nature :c i have ALL THIS STUFF and no one to give it to



Awwww 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am like 90% sure I'm going with Wind though. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> i haven't seen a lot of newbies in nature :c i have ALL THIS STUFF and no one to give it to



I'm still here.  but wait we're going to be different flights does that work ???


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Awwww
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I am like 90% sure I'm going with Wind though.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still here.  but wait we're going to be different flights does that work ???



yeah i can still send you stuff if you want. i just tend to look around my own flight and help those newbies out first.
but when you join if you wanna add me, i might be gone but i'll add you back whenever i come home and send you some things
my usename is wackyraccoon c:
and you can have a hatchling from one of my nests/choose two dragons of mine to breed for a hatchling if you want


----------



## tamagotchi

I feel like there aren't as many newbies this time around.. maybe people weren't expecting it?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I feel like there aren't as many newbies this time around.. maybe people weren't expecting it?



probably not since there was one just this october. and idk if fr announced it on their tumblr or anything very soon before hand but words on the wind was only four days ago, we had longer preparation time to let people know and the word get out.


----------



## Alley

I keep getting phantom notifications even though I've already checked them. :|
But woo for another registration window! It's always nice to get a new influx of players.


----------



## nard

It's so hard to keep up with my thread and I'm only selling 5 dergs! ;0;


//frantically sends crossroads to everyone while eating ritz crackers


----------



## tamagotchi

Alley said:


> I keep getting phantom notifications even though I've already checked them. :|
> But woo for another registration window! It's always nice to get a new influx of players.



Same here. Greeting all the new Plaguelings and complimenting them is going to be the death of me. unu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> It's so hard to keep up with my thread and I'm only selling 5 dergs! ;0;
> 
> 
> //frantically sends crossroads to everyone while eating ritz crackers



Hey I saw an 80 derg giveaway I wonder how they feel lmao


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yeah, that's one of the many bugs they still have to fix. every time i went to a different page of the site last night, i would get the same notification that my friend was sending me a cr

also i'll share the pairs i have on nests at the moment in case cuppycakez or any other newbies like any


Spoiler: newbies get free dragons if they want but they're all hatching on the 19th


----------



## Creeper$

JUST JOINED SO EXCITEDDDD 
my username's MockeryOfSoul huehue


----------



## nard

i


i think i just


i gave a newbie a GEN 1 FOR FRee AND iT ISNt EVEN in THEiR laIR///?!


//FFFFFFFF


----------



## Cuppycakez

I DID IT!  I AM OFFICIALLY WIND FLIGHT!


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I DID IT!  I AM OFFICIALLY WIND FLIGHT!



yASSSSSs CUPPY


username pls im sending u stuff now


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> yASSSSSs CUPPY
> 
> 
> username pls im sending u stuff now


Omg really? Your so nice! You don't HAVE too   Setting up my first dragon now, but it's Cuppycakez.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Omg really? Your so nice! You don't HAVE too   Setting up my first dragon now, but it's Cuppycakez.



Just send you some stuff! Enjoy~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

congrats to cuppycakez and creeper$ on joining c: i'll send you guys stuff later, i have to go soon.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm going to friend peoples if that's ok!  

And thanks everyone for being so awesome.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm going to friend peoples if that's ok!
> 
> And thanks everyone for being so awesome.



i sent you a request c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

The site is loading slow for me.


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm going to friend peoples if that's ok!
> 
> And thanks everyone for being so awesome.



Sent you a request. Also, sent you someone you may like... c;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> The site is loading slow for me.



you have some nice progens! your custom is super cute c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary said:


> Sent you a request. Also, sent you someone you may like... c;


So I'm looking around on the site, and I find these buttons. I'm like, OH I HAVE A TRADE MY FIRST ONE YAYYY. So I'm like "Self calm down! XD"  So I calm down. 
And I go the find a trade from this beautiful person I quoted. ^^^^ And I find
THISI SUPER DUPER UPER AWESOME PRESENT OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG     


Spoiler: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK









Thank you SO much I love her. ;-; 



hypnoticsoul said:


> you have some nice progens! your custom is super cute c:



Thanks! I love her but honestly, 

NOT AS MUCH AS THE GIFT  BEARY GAVE ME OMGZZZ  *dies*

 -____- And my brother is making me play Mario Cart.  I'll be back my beautiful dergs and people. <3


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> -snippity-




So happy you love her <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> So I'm looking around on the site, and I find these buttons. I'm like, OH I HAVE A TRADE MY FIRST ONE YAYYY. So I'm like "Self calm down! XD"  So I calm down.
> And I go the find a trade from this beautiful person I quoted. ^^^^ And I find
> THISI SUPER DUPER UPER AWESOME PRESENT OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> 
> Spoiler: EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you SO much I love her. ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I love her but honestly,
> 
> NOT AS MUCH AS THE GIFT  BEARY GAVE ME OMGZZZ  *dies*
> 
> -____- And my brother is making me play Mario Cart.  I'll be back my beautiful dergs and people. <3



congrats on the cutie! and have fun w mario


----------



## f11

My username is Crystalgoesmo0 if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> My username is Crystalgoesmo0 if anyone wants to add me.



added you c:


----------



## g u a v a

Eeeee~ Yay more tbt'ers on flight rising!!

Excited for y'all to get obsessed with the game. I have five skydancer/imp babies coming tomorrow so just reply to this if you're interested! I'm giving them away to new members regardless of flight :>


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.


----------



## Creeper$

hypnoticsoul said:


> congrats to cuppycakez and creeper$ on joining c: i'll send you guys stuff later, i have to go soon.



Aww tysm :3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.



yeah, you can just put it in a spoiler or something
username is *wackyraccoon* id is *80079*


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.



Hello yes I'm Gacha on Flight Rising, ID: 89297


----------



## g u a v a

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.



Great idea!~ My username's peachiest, ID: 58866


----------



## FireNinja1

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, you can just put it in a spoiler or something
> username is *wackyraccoon* id is *80079*





RetroT said:


> Hello yes I'm Gacha on Flight Rising, ID: 89297


Adding these to the OP. Also this is up for giveaway:




She looks pretty nice, and if you remove the genes she does look much better IMO from my work in the Scrying Workshop.


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.


I like this idea a lot!  
My username  there is the same as it is here, Cuppycakez!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

if anyone needs a cute stud soon




this guy will be rtb in 3 days


----------



## f11

FireNinja1 said:


> Adding these to the OP. Also this is up for giveaway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks pretty nice, and if you remove the genes she does look much better IMO from my work in the Scrying Workshop.


ill take her I need a female spiral


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> if anyone needs a cute stud soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy will be rtb in 3 days


That's one beautiful derg.  

But anyway, I keep getting this message when I try to play FR. But TBT and Imgur are working totally fine so I don't know whats up. FR is also slow loading for me.


----------



## FireNinja1

Crys said:


> ill take her I need a female spiral



CR sent. DO you want me to add you to the list?


----------



## Oblivia

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.



Awesome idea.  My username is Eyedol and ID is 90553.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> That's one beautiful derg.
> 
> But anyway, I keep getting this message when I try to play FR. But TBT and Imgur are working totally fine so I don't know whats up. FR is also slow loading for me.



Mostly smooth sailing over here. Either it's too much traffic or it's your computer/browser. I think it's the latter case, try a different browser and see how that goes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok! It started working! 

*Knocks on wood*  

And also, how to I change my avatar there so it's a picture of my derg.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! It started working!
> 
> *Knocks on wood*
> 
> And also, how to I change my avatar there so it's a picture of my derg.


On the upper right corner of the page will be little box displaying your username, treasure, gems, familiars, etc. Next to your username is a little box with an arrow pointing down. Click on that, and then click on "Change Avatar".


----------



## nard

Username's Fuzzling.


----------



## Beary

Username is 'Bebe'
I don't know why, I just can't get into this game.
HNNNNNGGGGGG


----------



## f11

FireNinja1 said:


> CR sent. DO you want me to add you to the list?


yeah. I'd is: 87453


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! It started working!
> 
> *Knocks on wood*
> 
> And also, how to I change my avatar there so it's a picture of my derg.



if it stops working again, you might try clearing the cache, quite a few people have problems with the site that can be fixed that way


----------



## tamagotchi

Beary said:


> Username is 'Bebe'
> I don't know why, I just can't get into this game.
> HNNNNNGGGGGG



just like you cant get into good shows like otgw :^)
wOOPS 

--

I feel bad because I havem't been replying to the newbies but Plague hit 11k yay!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> On the upper right corner of the page will be little box displaying your username, treasure, gems, familiars, etc. Next to your username is a little box with an arrow pointing down. Click on that, and then click on "Change Avatar".


Ok, I got it! Thanks!~  Gonna stop bugging you all with my stupid questions now. 



RetroT said:


> just like you cant get into good shows like otgw :^)
> wOOPS
> 
> --
> 
> I feel bad because I havem't been replying to the newbies but Plague hit 11k yay!!!!


That's awesome! I was really thinking of joining Plague but it didn't seem fitting for me.


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> if anyone needs a cute stud soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy will be rtb in 3 days



Ahhh * o * 
He reminds me of Pepper <3





- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm Lafiel with ID 86693 ^^


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Ahhh * o *
> He reminds me of Pepper <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm Lafiel with ID 86693 ^^



PEPPER IS CUTE

also good for plague, nature hit 10k!! we only had 9k when i looked yesterday
but earth has only gotten around 100 i feel so bad :c when will they hit 4k


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> PEPPER IS CUTE
> 
> also good for plague, nature hit 10k!! we only had 9k when i looked yesterday
> but earth has only gotten around 100 i feel so bad :c when will they hit 4k




I know .n. I kinda wanna join Earth, they have like, no members!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well that sucks. I was going to make a accent/skin thingy but I don't have that many gems. Not even close!


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> PEPPER IS CUTE
> 
> also good for plague, nature hit 10k!! we only had 9k when i looked yesterday
> but earth has only gotten around 100 i feel so bad :c when will they hit 4k



never 

I'm joining Earth soon for 6 month vacation bc Earth is rad. uvu


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wow earth has that low of members?  That's like so sad.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> never
> 
> I'm joining Earth soon for 6 month vacation bc Earth is rad. uvu



omg i've been considering it too, their eyes will go well with my double chocolates uvu but i've been on the fence for a while because i love nature :c

also cuppycakez if you make a skin and post it in the subforum for them, people might like them and pay you so that you can all have it

speaking of accents someone's made a super cute wildclaw accent and i really want a reserve but,,crystal,,

- - - Post Merge - - -

in reality earth is p lucky to have so few members because then if they get in a dominance battle they have a higher chance of winning


----------



## g u a v a

hypnoticsoul said:


> if anyone needs a cute stud soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy will be rtb in 3 days



Heya! I have this iri/shim/smoke coatl I'd love to breed with yours! Let me know if you'd like to breed them!


----------



## nard

you guys have such cool dergs and then im just like 






bae <3


also, does anyone here like tundras? all mah friends dislike them but... they're just cutie patooties ;o;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Breed those babies! :E

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> you guys have such cool dergs and then im just like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bae <3
> 
> 
> also, does anyone here like tundras? all mah friends dislike them but... they're just cutie patooties ;o;


He's so cute!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Mayor Leaf said:


> Heya! I have this iri/shim/smoke coatl I'd love to breed with yours! Let me know if you'd like to breed them!



 she's gorgeous i'd love to! would you prefer your nest or mine?

also i hate tundras haha. i only have 1 and he's going to breed change asap


----------



## tamagotchi

Mayor Leaf said:


> Heya! I have this iri/shim/smoke coatl I'd love to breed with yours! Let me know if you'd like to breed them!



I was looking at progeny and it actually made me sort of like a single smoke dragon.


Actually I really love her. ;_;


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> PEPPER IS CUTE
> 
> also good for plague, nature hit 10k!! we only had 9k when i looked yesterday
> but earth has only gotten around 100 i feel so bad :c when will they hit 4k



.o.

How do you check the amount of people a flight's gotten? ;o


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yee.jpg
she's cute uvu i just love coatls
and smoke
and white dragons
???

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> .o.
> 
> How do you check the amount of people a flight's gotten? ;o



go to world map and click a flight. it'll say the flight's population.


----------



## Dork

just made an account
#no friends

this reminds me of neopets aw


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> just made an account
> #no friends
> 
> this reminds me of neopets aw



what's your username?


----------



## Dork

my username is glowbug and my ID is 115814 if anyone wants to add me or something ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

Looks like Earth is actually pretty close to 4,000! Only 100+ and they're good to go!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> my username is glowbug and my ID is 115814 if anyone wants to add me or something ;-;



i'll be adding you in a bit c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Looks like Earth is actually pretty close to 4,000! Only 100+ and they're good to go!



oh man I SHOULD'VE PLACED A BET


----------



## gnoixaim

You should make the links clickable to their profiles : ) 

TBT - FR
RetroT -Gacha - 89297

hypnoticsoul -wackyraccoon - 80079

Mayor-Leaf -peachiest - 58866

FireNinja1 -RadiFN - 83876

Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez - 112813

Oblivia - Eyedol - 90553

gnoixaim - gnoixaim - 83099


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> You should make the links clickable to their profiles : )
> 
> TBT - FR
> RetroT -Gacha - 89297
> 
> hypnoticsoul -wackyraccoon - 80079
> 
> Mayor-Leaf -peachiest - 58866
> 
> FireNinja1 -RadiFN - 83876
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez - 112813
> 
> Oblivia - Eyedol - 90553
> 
> gnoixaim - gnoixaim - 83099


well since this is better than working on some boring school project Alright, I'll do that now! Thanks for the advice and doing the linking for the first few.


----------



## Dork

omg im breeding my lil fae dragon whose apparently like 8 inches tall with a frickin guardian dragon
HOW DOES THAT EVEN WORK
IM SO SORRY LIL DRAGON
IT MUST HURT


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> omg im breeding my lil fae dragon whose apparently like 8 inches tall with a frickin guardian dragon
> HOW DOES THAT EVEN WORK
> IM SO SORRY LIL DRAGON
> IT MUST HURT



they get over it haha
i've seen some head canons but i don't know that they're appropriate to share
or if i can find them again


----------



## tamagotchi

Faybun said:


> omg im breeding my lil fae dragon whose apparently like 8 inches tall with a frickin guardian dragon
> HOW DOES THAT EVEN WORK
> IM SO SORRY LIL DRAGON
> IT MUST HURT



oh

*it'll hurt*


----------



## Xanarcah

I'll jump in on this too. : D 

Xanarcah - Xanarcah - 101986


----------



## Dork

RetroT said:


> oh
> 
> *it'll hurt*



_*MY POOR BABY*_

btw could someone tell me how incubation periods work? is it like 1 per day or
#n00b


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> _*MY POOR BABY*_
> 
> btw could someone tell me how incubation periods work? is it like 1 per day or
> #n00b



yeah it takes 5 incubations and then they can hatch the day after the last. it's a 6 day process


----------



## Peisinoe

Stina - Stina 106061


----------



## Dork

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah it takes 5 incubations and then they can hatch the day after the last. it's a 6 day process



6 days is like forever woah

& how do you get new dragons? o: 
i'm guessing breeding, buying and trading are the only ways? (im so sorry ahh)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> 6 days is like forever woah
> 
> & how do you get new dragons? o:
> i'm guessing breeding, buying and trading are the only ways? (im so sorry ahh)



you're fine! but yeah, that's how it goes. you can either keep the one's you breed or sell or exalt them. or you buy more. or sometimes you trade your dragon for someone else's
that last one doesn't happen to me a lot..


----------



## Puffy

i joined today! my user id is 112093 and my username is puffy!

what is some basic stuff i should know? ;w;


----------



## Xanarcah

You can also find unhatched eggs from the Coliseum or from Digging!


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> You can also find unhatched eggs from the Coliseum or from Digging!



And scavenging, also! uvu


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Puffy said:


> i joined today! my user id is 112093 and my username is puffy!
> 
> what is some basic stuff i should know? ;w;



uh the coliseum is the best way to make profit, also *for all newbies*, i suggest you use culex's guide when levelling dragons. this is the best way to have strong dragons that can just keep going and going
your dragons need food to keep their energy up, you get food from gathering, fighting in the coli, and you can buy it but if you can get it on your own then i would not suggest that.
and like i said breeding is a 6 day process unless you buy a boon of fertility, but that takes gems and on the ah they're p expensive, so i'd suggest just waiting it out
ill probably think of more later hm hm

also if anyone needs help leveling their dragons i would be happy to help. i'll be spending a lot of time in the coliseum soon, so i wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Xanarcah

Puffy said:


> i joined today! my user id is 112093 and my username is puffy!
> 
> what is some basic stuff i should know? ;w;



Welcome to Flight Rising!

1. There is never enough lair space
2. You'll always be broke because pretty dragons, lair expansions, and battle stones. 


In all seriousness, though, start training a Coliseum team as soon as you can. It's a great source of money from exalting and loot drops. Here's a link to Culex's guide, which I personally like a lot. There's a festival coming up in a week or two, so you'll need some leveled dragons by then if you want to take full advantage of it.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

speaking of no lair space and being broke frickin


Spoiler: kill me





























i bought all of this within the past half hour and i am dying.

also any name ideas for the skydancer? i can't have three dragons in my lair with the same name


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> speaking of no lair space and being broke frickin
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kill me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought all of this within the past half hour and i am dying.
> 
> also any name ideas for the skydancer? i can't have three dragons in my lair with the same name



Ooh, nice chocolate dragons~

What sort of naming trend were you hoping to keep? 



Also, I just bought a new lair expansion this afternoon. 295k. .-. My poor vault.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, nice chocolate dragons~
> 
> What sort of naming trend were you hoping to keep?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I just bought a new lair expansion this afternoon. 295k. .-. My poor vault.



i like to keep it chocolate or coffee related like i have
sweet, taffy, toffee, mocha, bonbon, brownie, milkshake, java, and espresso
i actually need names for all of those, so yeah that'd be cool.

lmao i bought the 350k one today and i had two rows of space, now i have 3 slots. but AT LEAST i got an achievement for a bigger lair praise.
and now the next one is 400k. cool. thanks. i love.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i like to keep it chocolate or coffee related like i have
> sweet, taffy, toffee, mocha, bonbon, brownie, milkshake, java, and espresso
> i actually need names for all of those, so yeah that'd be cool.
> 
> lmao i bought the 350k one today and i had two rows of space, now i have 3 slots. but AT LEAST i got an achievement for a bigger lair praise.
> and now the next one is 400k. cool. thanks. i love.



Maybe Nib or Ganache or Truffle? 

I'm one expansion behind you and IT'S ALL FULL because my exalting partner hasn't been on all day to accept like, the entire page  of dragons that need to be trained to serve Our Glorious Plaguebringer. And I am too lazy to exalt them myself. .-.

There's another achievement next? I maaaay have to get that sooner rather than later. Once I get more treasure. D: Gotta love that price tag...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe Nib or Ganache or Truffle?
> 
> I'm one expansion behind you and IT'S ALL FULL because my exalting partner hasn't been on all day to accept like, the entire page  of dragons that need to be trained to serve Our Glorious Plaguebringer. And I am too lazy to exalt them myself. .-.
> 
> There's another achievement next? I maaaay have to get that sooner rather than later. Once I get more treasure. D: Gotta love that price tag...


thank you for the names c:
when you upgrade the 350k you get the venerable lair achievement and then sometime after that you'll get the ancient lair achievement which is gonna be super spendy bc it holds 99 dragons
i only have room for 75 right now
75. and it's full. my jimmies are rustled.


----------



## Astro0

My username is Astro0Lauren and my ID is 82721!



Spoiler: gonna show off some new babs i just got!! (in the past few days haha



















^^^HIS NAME WAS LIGHTNINGBUG WHEN I GOT HIM I FELL IN LOVE HE IS THE FIRST TUNDRA I LIKE








^^ and this little guy was called riot, i had to have haha




TRIPLE MAGENTA FEEL THOSE RETINAS BURNNNN


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, I just don't get it. Can someone explain "Exalting?" please? 


And just saying it's awesome to have all of you here to explain things!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, I just don't get it. Can someone explain "Exalting?" please?
> 
> 
> And just saying it's awesome to have all of you here to explain things!



Exalting is when you send a dragon off do to its patriotic duty, serving your Flight's elemental deity. You get treasure for each dragon you exalt based on what level it was. 

Dominance (the sitewide battle between flights) is based off of how many dragons each flight exalts each week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> thank you for the names c:
> when you upgrade the 350k you get the venerable lair achievement and then sometime after that you'll get the ancient lair achievement which is gonna be super spendy bc it holds 99 dragons
> i only have room for 75 right now
> 75. and it's full. my jimmies are rustled.



Everything is super spendy. .-. Ugh, time for some serious saving. 

You sure got more dragons quickly. o:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> My username is Astro0Lauren and my ID is 82721!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: gonna show off some new babs i just got!! (in the past few days haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^HIS NAME WAS LIGHTNINGBUG WHEN I GOT HIM I FELL IN LOVE HE IS THE FIRST TUNDRA I LIKE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ and this little guy was called riot, i had to have haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRIPLE MAGENTA FEEL THOSE RETINAS BURNNNN



your marax would go good w my ness







Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, I just don't get it. Can someone explain "Exalting?" please?
> 
> 
> And just saying it's awesome to have all of you here to explain things!



exalting is sending dragons to your deity. it gives you some treasure, and the amount goes up with the level of a dragon. and rarely you'll get gems, which is nice.
it also helps with dominance. whoever exalts the most dragons in a week gets dominance for the following week. dominance gives you little benefits when you're part of it.
recently (not really recently since it was before the last reg) they changed the way dominance works so that three flights can win. but they also added beast clans, and if beastclan is in any of the top three slots by rollover on saturday, none of the flights get dominance. idk what that's like because it hasn't happened.
but yeah benefits of dominance are:
1st place gets
15% off in the treasure market place
5% off lair expansions(wishin i had that rn)
+1500 treasure a day
+3 gathering turns a day
2nd place gets
7% off mp
1% off lair
+750 treasure
+2 gathering turns
and 3rd place gets
+375 treausre
+1 gathering turn

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Exalting is when you send a dragon off do to its patriotic duty, serving your Flight's elemental deity. You get treasure for each dragon you exalt based on what level it was.
> 
> Dominance (the sitewide battle between flights) is based off of how many dragons each flight exalts each week.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is super spendy. .-. Ugh, time for some serious saving.
> 
> You sure got more dragons quickly. o:



its literally all of those dragons i showed earlier + one a friend is lending me to breed MORE chocolate omg i feel you
i also bought a wind sprite like. last week. now i barely have any treasure. goodbye, retired apparel. probably wont see you on the ah again until you're way too much.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> its literally all of those dragons i showed earlier + one a friend is lending me to breed MORE chocolate omg i feel you
> i also bought a wind sprite like. last week. now i barely have any treasure. goodbye, retired apparel. probably wont see you on the ah again until you're way too much.



Two of my breeding pairs is almost RTB, I'm so excited. : D They're Shadow/Midnight and Steel pairs of Imperials. No idea how I'm going to make room for their eggs when they hatch, but eh. 

I bought Nature, Wind, and Water Sprites maybe two weeks ago? They fell in price like crazy, so I swooped in and bought one of each to invest in. They're cute, though, so I may not sell them like I plan to. .-. The other other story of my life.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Two of my breeding pairs is almost RTB, I'm so excited. : D They're Shadow/Midnight and Steel pairs of Imperials. No idea how I'm going to make room for their eggs when they hatch, but eh.
> 
> I bought Nature, Wind, and Water Sprites maybe two weeks ago? They fell in price like crazy, so I swooped in and bought one of each to invest in. They're cute, though, so I may not sell them like I plan to. .-. The other other story of my life.


team super blue will be breeding soon (nine days is not soon enough, though) makes me happy bc i hope know they'll sell well










i just hope they give me more than one egg this time
i got my nature, plague, and lightning sprites for free. i've only bought wind and water so far.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohhh ok! I saw something about that earlier. So they go like serve their god? That's awesome. But I don't think I'll be exalting any of my dergs anytime soon because I love them all ;-;



And sprites? I must have one of these! ​


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhh ok! I saw something about that earlier. So they go like serve their god? That's awesome. But I don't think I'll be exalting any of my dergs anytime soon because I love them all ;-;​



yep! they just go do their helping stuff.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> team super blue will be breeding soon (nine days is not soon enough, though) makes me happy bc i hope know they'll sell well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just hope they give me more than one egg this time
> i got my nature, plague, and lightning sprites for free. i've only bought wind and water so far.


That's a really nice Coatl pairing! o: I love how Coatls look, but not necessarily Coatls themselves. (Does that even make sense what)

Luuucky on the Sprites! o: I want a plague sprite so much, but not enough monies.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And also, sorry (Noob heh heh) but I was looking at one of my dergs and it said "Generate Code". What's that for?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> And also, sorry (Noob heh heh) but I was looking at one of my dergs and it said "Generate Code". What's that for?



It gives you the coding to post your dragon's picture and link back to their profile on forums. That's how we've been posting dragon pictures so easily. : D


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> And also, sorry (Noob heh heh) but I was looking at one of my dergs and it said "Generate Code". What's that for?



that's so that you can get the code to post them on forums like we have been doing. bbcode is for forums




Xanarcah said:


> That's a really nice Coatl pairing! o: I love how Coatls look, but not necessarily Coatls themselves. (Does that even make sense what)
> 
> Luuucky on the Sprites! o: I want a plague sprite so much, but not enough monies.



kind of?? idk i understand what you mean though

i have been haha, i just hope that one day i get a free light sprite because holy heck


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> kind of?? idk i understand what you mean though
> 
> i have been haha, i just hope that one day i get a free light sprite because holy heck



Like, I love how colors look on Coatls. They way they blend and such. But I'm not into their body shape or face. 

Maaaan, a free Light Sprite would be insane.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Just joined today and I am enjoying it despite having a newbie account

Here was Eldrania my first dragon:







And the male that joined me named Drogam:






Looking forward to getting more accessed on Flight Rising Still learning of different skins/species.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Like, I love how colors look on Coatls. They way they blend and such. But I'm not into their body shape or face.
> 
> Maaaan, a free Light Sprite would be insane.



yeah, i figured it had to do with colors haha
yeah it would, i want that to happen so bad because wowie i really don't wanna pay that price :c

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just joined today and I am enjoying it despite having a newbie account
> 
> Here was Eldrania my first dragon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the male that joined me named Drogam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting more accessed on Flight Rising



WOAH drogam




fafnir


----------



## Astro0

ahhh i want to finish my familiar collection, i wish i had more sprites! I only have nature and water
What i mainly want is a skycat, lol wish me luck for that!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> ahhh i want to finish my familiar collection, i wish i had more sprites! I only have nature and water
> What i mainly want is a skycat, lol wish me luck for that!



haha good luck! i got a tuxedo floracat from a chest once, and a mimic buttersnake from another.


----------



## Astro0

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha good luck! i got a tuxedo floracat from a chest once, and a mimic buttersnake from another.



i won those two in a giveaway! i was so excited, i got the maned cobra in a raffle too, they're my main source of cool rare things haha!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> i won those two in a giveaway! i was so excited, i got the maned cobra in a raffle too, they're my main source of cool rare things haha!



yeah, all of my free sprites/holiday items have been through giveaways haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh wow! That code thing is awesome! I'm gonna try it now.


----------



## Dork

i joined literally like 2 hours ago and i already want to change my flight from lightning to earth sob
im too indecisive for this it's impossible ok


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> i joined literally like 2 hours ago and i already want to change my flight from lightning to earth sob
> im too indecisive for this it's impossible ok



i feel you, i've been in nature since i joined but then i always think "what if i move here" but nah i'm still here

also earth only needs like around 50 more people and they'll be at 4k i'm so proud of them


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, so here is my first dragon!  




​Her name is Aamu meaning "Morning" in German (I think XD) 
I love her coloring so much! She was my starter. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And then there's this dude, who I found as soon as I went to my lair. He looks awesome too. His name is Dragomir, meaning "dragon" in some language.  It just felt like a could name. These 2 are breeding right now. 
Can't wait for their Baby!  



​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Then heres this amazing thing right here, Fayla, that someone gave me!  
I love her bunches. <3 



​​
- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> i joined literally like 2 hours ago and i already want to change my flight from lightning to earth sob
> im too indecisive for this it's impossible ok



Oh no!   


I am actually prettttttttttttttttttttttttttty happy in Wind. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But remember you can always change it in your settings once for free!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so here is my first dragon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Her name is Aamu meaning "Morning" in German (I think XD)
> I love her coloring so much! She was my starter.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> And then there's this dude, who I found as soon as I went to my lair. He looks awesome too. His name is Dragomir, meaning "dragon" in some language.  It just felt like a could name. These 2 are breeding right now.
> Can't wait for their Baby!
> 
> 
> 
> ​-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Then heres this amazing thing right here, Fayla, that someone gave me!
> I love her bunches. <3
> 
> 
> 
> ​​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!
> 
> 
> I am actually prettttttttttttttttttttttttttty happy in Wind.



the funny thing about your custom is that she has the exact colors i was looking for for my custom's mate.
but congrats on the good colors and that pretty coatl uvu
and on being happy with wind. that was another flight i've considered switching too haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah! I haven't went into the Wind only forum section, but I'll go there now and meet my flight peeps!


----------



## Xanarcah

Man, some of the dragons I get for exalting are just really nice. 











I feel kind of bad. .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Man, some of the dragons I get for exalting are just really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel kind of bad. .-.



OMG!! THAT LAST ONE COULD MATCH MINEEEE     


​And BTW, do you earn them for exalting others or GET them TO exalt them?  Just wondering.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> OMG!! THAT LAST ONE COULD MATCH MINEEEE
> 
> 
> ​And BTW, do you earn them for exalting others or GET them TO exalt them?  Just wondering.



most people buy/hatch their exalts


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is it bad I'm tempted to buy this lady?  



​ But that means I'd be broke. Any tips for getting more moneys?  



hypnoticsoul said:


> most people buy/hatch their exalts



And oh, thanks!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Is it bad I'm tempted to buy this lady?
> 
> 
> 
> ​ But that means I'd be broke. Any tips for getting more moneys?
> 
> 
> 
> And oh, thanks!



i'd suggest playing games in the fairgrounds for now until your dragons are higher level


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> OMG!! THAT LAST ONE COULD MATCH MINEEEE
> 
> 
> ​And BTW, do you earn them for exalting others or GET them TO exalt them?  Just wondering.



I've been buying them in order to have them exalted. Glory to the Plaguebringer!

8k is my standard exalt selling price, so I'd be totally willing to part with any of my exaltees for that much, regardless of how pretty or ugly they are.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is that one you have Male thiough? If so I'd be interested in buying for 8 k! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

though*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait, I was going to breed them.  But he's arcane so it won't work because mine is wind. Well  



And I want to be Plague a little ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Is that one you have Male thiough? If so I'd be interested in buying for 8 k!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> though*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh wait, I was going to breed them.  But he's arcane so it won't work because mine is wind. Well
> 
> 
> 
> And I want to be Plague a little ;-;








Yep, this is a Male Imperial. 

You can breed dragons from any Flight. The hatchlings will all be dragons of whichever Flight you're in, though, as opposed to the type of dragons the parents were. 

It's handy because let's say I have two beautiful green dragons I want to breed but I'm in plague and red eyes wouldn't suit them. I could pass them off to someone in Nature, have them breed the two together, and the hatchlings would all be Nature dragons with green eyes. : D 

(plague is really awesome~)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Yep, this is a Male Imperial.
> 
> You can breed dragons from any Flight. The hatchlings will all be dragons of whichever Flight you're in, though, as opposed to the type of dragons the parents were.
> 
> It's handy because let's say I have two beautiful green dragons I want to breed but I'm in plague and red eyes wouldn't suit them. I could pass them off to someone in Nature, have them breed the two together, and the hatchlings would all be Nature dragons with green eyes. : D
> 
> (plague is really awesome~)



im laughing like all of your recent posts you just include
plague is #1


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> im laughing like all of your recent posts you just include
> plague is #1



Gotta make up for everyone posting "JOIN WIND/ICE/NATURE/ETC" for the last few pages. xD


----------



## Aryxia

Just joined a little while ago c: I'll just put my dragons under a spoiler


Spoiler














 (thanks Marlburg for the last one<3)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Gotta make up for everyone posting "JOIN WIND/ICE/NATURE/ETC" for the last few pages. xD


i only said join nature like 2 or three times lmao step back



Aryxia said:


> Just joined a little while ago c: I'll just put my dragons under a spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks Marlburg for the last one<3)



those are all really cute c: welcome to fr!


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i only said join nature like 2 or three times lmao step back



It was just a general comment, not one I was aiming specifically at you. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else here.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> It was just a general comment, not one I was aiming specifically at you. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else here.



i was joking nooo you're fine ;u;


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm thinking of adding a sort-of directory to the OP with everyone's FR username so we can contact each other a lot easier. Seem like an okay idea? I'll need you guys to help me by giving me your FR username, since we're nearing 100 pages and I'm lazy/busy.



mine is *Shirohibiki* and ID is *75141*

also eddie and bridgette gave birth to really cute babies! does anyone want them?









send me a CR if you do <3


----------



## f11

Rip wildclaws are so expensive


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> mine is *Shirohibiki* and ID is *75141*
> 
> also eddie and bridgette gave birth to really cute babies! does anyone want them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send me a CR if you do <3


those are super cute uvu good luck getting them homes!


Crys said:


> Rip wildclaws are so expensive


you know what's more expensive than a wildclaw? a wildclaw scroll :')


----------



## #1 Senpai

Just registered and made my first dragon! 

Her name's Fayre; meaning beautiful


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> Just registered and made my first dragon!
> 
> Her name's Fayre; meaning beautiful



ooh she's very pretty uvu what's her tertiary?


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> ooh she's very pretty uvu what's her tertiary?



Thank you :3
It's Rose basic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

what is tertiary? o3o


----------



## f11

Crys said:


> Rip wildclaws are so expensive


**** it, I bought one anyway


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> Thank you :3
> It's Rose basic.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> what is tertiary? o3o



the dragons third color that doesn't show unless it has a gene other than basic


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> those are super cute uvu good luck getting them homes!
> 
> you know what's more expensive than a wildclaw? a wildclaw scroll :')



thank you!
you dont want to know how much i spent on edward's wildclaw scroll.
jk it was 100$ i think overall to be able to get that + some other stuff


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> the dragons third color that doesn't show unless it has a gene other than basic



Oooh I see! That sounds cool aha


dang wots even more cooler is that these dragons can fight omg just saw colosseum how awesome


----------



## g u a v a

Got this little guy if anyone's interested!~ Totally free, just send me a crossroads my username is peachiest






EDIT: Also these imperials



Spoiler


----------



## Astro0

anyone want a freshly hatched crystal cutie?




275kT in the AH, 250kT if you want him via CR

or perhaps his slightly less shiny siblings?
15k for non newbs and 10k for newbs


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, i figured it had to do with colors haha
> yeah it would, i want that to happen so bad because wowie i really don't wanna pay that price :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WOAH drogam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fafnir



OMG love your Dragon Gonna repost with links for views, guess I was supposed to xD?

Ok here they are and my username:











And my name is Kurroko and my ID is 116271 link for any who want to add: Kurroko


----------



## #1 Senpai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG love your Dragon Gonna repost with links for views, guess I was supposed to xD?
> 
> Ok here they are and my username:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my name is Kurroko and my ID is 116271 link for any who want to add: Kurroko



I'll add you once I learn how to xD 

I'll show the new dragons I adopted today 











Poppy is so cool looking! I love her wings!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

#1 Senpai said:


> I'll add you once I learn how to xD
> 
> I'll show the new dragons I adopted today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy is so cool looking! I love her wings!!



OMG Poppy is so freaking cool O_O Ah, thanks for adding me


----------



## gnoixaim

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG Poppy is so freaking cool O_O Ah, thanks for adding me



YAAAASS, ARCANE <3 Let me find things to send you, LOL.


----------



## f11

Mayor Leaf said:


> Got this little guy if anyone's interested!~ Totally free, just send me a crossroads my username is peachiest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also these imperials
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I'd be interested in the skydancers


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Yep, this is a Male Imperial.
> 
> You can breed dragons from any Flight. The hatchlings will all be dragons of whichever Flight you're in, though, as opposed to the type of dragons the parents were.
> 
> It's handy because let's say I have two beautiful green dragons I want to breed but I'm in plague and red eyes wouldn't suit them. I could pass them off to someone in Nature, have them breed the two together, and the hatchlings would all be Nature dragons with green eyes. : D
> 
> (plague is really awesome~)


Oh, that's awesome!  I'll PM you!

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> Just registered and made my first dragon!
> 
> Her name's Fayre; meaning beautiful


Oh my gosh! Like twins!  What flight?


----------



## f11

oi, my brothers in earth and he told me they just reached 4k members


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> oi, my brothers in earth and he told me they just reached 4k members



That's awesome! Go earth!  I'm like torn right now.   Honestly I want to switch to Arcane or Plague a little, but I'm making myself stay here for now as I have barely gotten to enjoy wind. (And I joined yesterday) The only reason I'm afraid to change is because if I want to change back, I can't afford that many gems. I'll be at wind for a while before I decide finally though.


----------



## Creeper$

Anyone else plague flight?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Uhhhmmmmmmmmmmm, I know someone is just can't remember their username. XD

Edit=
Actually if you go to the first page, 3rd user from the bottom is plague I think.


----------



## g u a v a

To whoever sent the CRs for the imp/skydancer, I hope you enjoy them!~


----------



## tamagotchi

Creeper$ said:


> Anyone else plague flight?



I am! Plague is the best!~

hey guys guess what
i actually have...

_treasure_

- - - Post Merge - - -

*EARTH HIT 4000*
good job now hit 10000


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> anyone want a freshly hatched crystal cutie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 275kT in the AH, 250kT if you want him via CR
> 
> or perhaps his slightly less shiny siblings?
> 15k for non newbs and 10k for newbs



i kinda wish i had a crystal pair just so i could make hella bank like astro... YOURE GONNA HAVE SO MUCH MONEY AND IM JEALOUS LOL cries


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I am! Plague is the best!~
> 
> hey guys guess what
> i actually have...
> 
> _treasure_
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *EARTH HIT 4000*
> good job now hit 10000



i'm so proud of them


----------



## Alley

Oh my goodness, finally. GOOD JOB EARTHIES! xD Right in time for Rockbreaker's too!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Alley said:


> Oh my goodness, finally. GOOD JOB EARTHIES! xD Right in time for Rockbreaker's too!



oh man i forgot that's next week  well, these newbies are gonna have a hard time grinding in the coli..


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm so proud of them



I just wanna go over there for like 2 seconds and say:
"its about ****ing time you losers"

i wonder how they're celebrating


----------



## Alley

Also if there's any new Icicles you should sign up for the Snow Bank (I think we're on #8??) which is running this week.  You can get a couple lair upgrades paid for!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Has anyone here ever changed flights? Just wondering. If so, why?  

What were the pros and cons?

( I honestly kind of want to switch to Arcane but I don't want pink eyes gah. )


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I just wanna go over there for like 2 seconds and say:
> "its about ****ing time you losers"
> 
> i wonder how they're celebrating



i wonder if anyone actually in earth has noticed or if its just everyone else shouting ABOUT TIME GOD


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Has anyone here ever changed flights? Just wondering. If so, why?
> 
> What were the pros and cons?
> 
> ( I honestly kind of want to switch to Arcane but I don't want pink eyes gah. )



You could always rent a nest for the eyes you want, if you don't like the Arcane eyes. 
I havem't switched but it does give you a new start. Besides, if you don't like it there, you can just switch back in a few months, anyways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> i wonder if anyone actually in earth has noticed or if its just everyone else shouting ABOUT TIME GOD



I bet they're having a party but It's just so small none of the other flights can hear it :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> You could always rent a nest for the eyes you want, if you don't like the Arcane eyes.
> I havem't switched but it does give you a new start. Besides, if you don't like it there, you can just switch back in a few months, anyways.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they're having a party but It's just so small none of the other flights can hear it :')



Yeah but I wouldn't be able to switch back because I don't have moneys for 1500 gems.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh, that's awesome!  I'll PM you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! Like twins!  What flight?



IKR LIKE TWINS 
Wind flight


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm just going to wait and make sure I want to leave.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> IKR LIKE TWINS
> Wind flight



OMG NEVER MIND I HAVE TO STAY THERE FOREVER. WIND BUUDDIIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.


----------



## Coach

I joined yesterday, It's really fun!

I'm in the Plague. I have made over 50k in treasure already!


----------



## #1 Senpai

Mayor Leaf said:


> To whoever sent the CRs for the imp/skydancer, I hope you enjoy them!~



I will!  thank you


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Has anyone here ever changed flights? Just wondering. If so, why?
> 
> What were the pros and cons?
> 
> ( I honestly kind of want to switch to Arcane but I don't want pink eyes gah. )



yes, i switched from water to ice because i couldnt stand the water eyes anymore. it was a bit weird but im over it, glad my babies have neutral eyes now

cons: you have to wait 6 months and pay 1.5k gems after the first transfer

dont switch if youre not interested in the eye color. thats literally the biggest mistake you could make lol (imo, anyway)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I joined yesterday, It's really fun!
> 
> I'm in the Plague. I have made over 50k in treasure already!



Woah really?? Tell me your secret!  I'm in Wind.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Coach said:


> I joined yesterday, It's really fun!
> 
> I'm in the Plague. I have made over 50k in treasure already!



wtf how

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I'm just going to wait and make sure I want to leave.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG NEVER MIND I HAVE TO STAY THERE FOREVER. WIND BUUDDIIESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.



YEEE WIND BUDDIES, Yo wants yo name


----------



## Coach

#1 Senpai said:


> wtf how



It's easy! I just play the games a few times a day


----------



## Cuppycakez

#1 Senpai said:


> wtf how
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YEEE WIND BUDDIES, Yo wants yo name


Same as it is here!  Cuppycakez! What's yours?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> It's easy! I just play the games a few times a day



Man it took me 6 minute for my first puzzle. And the second one took me 8 minutes. They say easy but they lieeee XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll be back.  Have to shovel all the stupid snow out of the driveway


----------



## tamagotchi

Coach said:


> It's easy! I just play the games a few times a day



i play the games like never how do you even have the patience

-

Also remember everyone to put down your Username and ID so it can be in the first post!! uvu


----------



## #1 Senpai

Username: Sophrosyne
User ID: 119135


----------



## hypnoticsoul

if you're really into it you can play shockswitch on easy/very easy for half an hour+ and get hella cash


----------



## Coach

I don't bother with those puzzles. 

Username: Mooshroome64
ID: 108106


----------



## FireNinja1

Directory is up to date except for #1 Senpai and Coach. I'll get to those later today maybe, I have to grind my dergs up so I can levelxalt for a living lol.


----------



## nard

My username's Fuzzling and my ID is 88935.


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> My username's Fuzzling and my ID is 88935.



You're already there.


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> You're already there.



sorry


last time i looked i wasnt and i only did my username agh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Awww OMG, Mia just sent me some welcome gifts and this lovely little gal:






And again if anyone wants to add me--- Kurroko, All new friends are welcome hehe<3


----------



## nard

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww OMG, Mia just sent me some welcome gifts and this lovely little gal:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And again if anyone wants to add me--- Kurroko, All new friends are welcome hehe<3




BEST TUNDRA 5EVER


Is it sad I've never seen a Gembond Tundra ;n;? It seems no one likes the fluffy ones.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Fuzzling said:


> BEST TUNDRA 5EVER
> 
> 
> Is it sad I've never seen a Gembond Tundra ;n;? It seems no one likes the fluffy ones.



She is absolutely beautiful I certainly am going to love her to pieces xD Also if I may be added to the link list on the front page please, my name is Kurroko and ID is 116271


----------



## Alley

Fuzzling said:


> BEST TUNDRA 5EVER
> 
> 
> Is it sad I've never seen a Gembond Tundra ;n;? It seems no one likes the fluffy ones.



I have a gembond Tundra! 





He's one of my progens. Poor guy started a a Guardian, got breed changed into a Ridgeback (I think??) then into a Tundra all while getting scatterscrolled out the wazoo so many times. But he's one of my level 20+'s so I use him to train up exalt fodder for dom pushes or just to make a quick buck of exalts in general. xD


----------



## nard

Alley said:


> I have a gembond Tundra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of my progens. Poor guy started a a Guardian, got breed changed into a Ridgeback (I think??) then into a Tundra all while getting scatterscrolled out the wazoo so many times. But he's one of my level 20+'s so I use him to train up exalt fodder for dom pushes or just to make a quick buck of exalts in general. xD



Ahhh, he's so beautiful .u. I need to be geneing up my Orion here







He needs to start producing more unique derg bbs with his mate Shadrach








actually i need to gene both up


----------



## nard

LAFIEL bae HELPED ME GENE MY BBS UP


ORION








AND SHADRACH








kawaii .3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, sorry, but what do you guy s mean when you say "Gene up"?


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, sorry, but what do you guy s mean when you say "Gene up"?



So let's say you have an all basic gene dragon and you want to change it. You'd go to the Marketplace and then Specialty and there, you can buy scrolls to change your dragons genes!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> LAFIEL bae HELPED ME GENE MY BBS UP
> 
> 
> ORION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SHADRACH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaii .3.



omg that was fast
someone gene my dragon for me holy heck


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> omg that was fast
> someone gene my dragon for me holy heck



what dergs do you want gened?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> what dergs do you want gened?



i'm mostly focusing on avery and fafnir but they're both gonna be crystal and fafnir will have shimmer so thats a hella big amount of gems


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm mostly focusing on avery and fafnir but they're both gonna be crystal and fafnir will have shimmer so thats a hella big amount of gems








Crystal/Eye Spots/Gembond






Crystal/Shimmer/Spines


the spines were the only thing that look cool .n. tell me if you want stuff changed


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> Crystal/Eye Spots/Gembond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal/Shimmer/Spines
> 
> 
> the spines were the only thing that look cool .n.



lmao its actually gonna be
crystal/stripes/gembond
crystal/shimmer/smoke
and then in a thousand years they're both going to be wildclaws, which makes the genes look better

- - - Post Merge - - -

so when you said they helped you gene your dragon
i thought you meant actually gene them i was like dang how lucky
but yeah i realized you just meant choose the genes


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> lmao its actually gonna be
> crystal/stripes/gembond
> crystal/shimmer/smoke
> and then in a thousand years they're both going to be wildclaws, which makes the genes look better
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> so when you said they helped you gene your dragon
> i thought you meant actually gene them i was like dang how lucky
> but yeah i realized you just meant choose the genes



pls no one ever helps anyone on flight rising

we just wanna have

*space*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> pls no one ever helps anyone on flight rising
> 
> we just wanna have
> 
> *space*



newbies get help ;u; plus i actually got a lot of help getting the apparel for one of my dragons so *HAH*


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> so when you said they helped you gene your dragon
> i thought you meant actually gene them i was like dang how lucky
> but yeah i realized you just meant choose the genes



oops srry ill help in anyway i can


ill try and pick you up some scrolls <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> oops srry ill help in anyway i can
> 
> 
> ill try and pick you up some scrolls <3



oh nooo no no you don't have to do that! focus on your own dragons


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohhh, so like go  here  and you can get genes! Then add them to your dragon and make them pretty!


----------



## g u a v a

Alley said:


> I have a gembond Tundra!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of my progens. Poor guy started a a Guardian, got breed changed into a Ridgeback (I think??) then into a Tundra all while getting scatterscrolled out the wazoo so many times. But he's one of my level 20+'s so I use him to train up exalt fodder for dom pushes or just to make a quick buck of exalts in general. xD



!!! What colors are those?! I'm in love!~


----------



## f11

Did someone say gembound tundra's?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Crys said:


> Did someone say gembound tundra's?



So beautiful

I also just got this lovely little Guardian from Beary<3:






Definitely looking forward to upgrading these babies


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary sent me another amazing dragon also. <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Crys said:


> Did someone say gembound tundra's?


Awe, that one is adorable. I love female tundras <3
(even though, I know that one's male - omg what am I saying??? LOL)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMG thank you Obliva for the lovely Familiar, Vampyr got a new friend Thanks to everyone who has helped me thus far<3<(^_^


----------



## f11

free derg for any nub that wants em


----------



## Astro0

this bab is still for sale!


----------



## Oblivia

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG thank you Obliva for the lovely Familiar, Vampyr got a new friend Thanks to everyone who has helped me thus far<3<(^_^



You're very welcome!  I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> free derg for any nub that wants em


 If they are still available, me? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> this bab is still for sale!



How much? I probably can't afford but lets see!


----------



## tamagotchi

Ugh, the wait is killing me for this crystal baby batch! I want to buy a crystal pair but the babies won't be here until the 28th so I won't know which dragon to get until then..

//sigh.-


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Ugh, the wait is killing me for this crystal baby batch! I want to buy a crystal pair but the babies won't be here until the 28th so I won't know which dragon to get until then..
> 
> //sigh.-



i have to wait 5 days before my crystal dragons can breed :/// i dont appreciate this


----------



## gnoixaim

How do you all have more than 1 crystal derg? Here I am with none /cries
I need treasure, I'm so tempted to spend more $ to get gems. LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, so on the whole sprite thing.  

Once upon a time, the sprites were released when the site had a Festival. You could get them somehow and they are never going to be brought back. You can only get them from buying them in auctions or whatever for  ugly  prices. 
Is that right? 

So kind of like the Weird Doll collectible, except those are more rare and super hard to even find someone with one.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so on the whole sprite thing.
> 
> Once upon a time, the sprites were released when the site had a Festival. You could get them somehow and they are never going to be brought back. You can only get them from buying them in auctions or whatever for  ugly  prices.
> Is that right?
> 
> So kind of like the Weird Doll collectible, except those are more rare and super hard to even find someone with one.




I'm positive they come back every year for the different festivals.


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> If they are still available, me?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How much? I probably can't afford but lets see!



225kT for the crystal bab or gem equivalent! Crystal is really expensive haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

And thanks Crystalgoesmo0 for the awesome dragon!  Would get a code and post it but it won't load for me.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> I'm positive they come back every year for the different festivals.



they don't. they're all retired. we have bears now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> I'm positive they come back every year for the different festivals.



Oh really???  That's awesome. From the last 2 threads I read I took it as they were never coming back at al.


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> And thanks Crystalgoesmo0 for the awesome dragon!  Would get a code and post it but it won't load for me.



Retired Familiars // Cycled Out Items

The sprites go for a lot because not many users have them and/or the users that do have those items, aren't active anymore ;/ 

AND BECAUSE THERE'S A HUGE DEMAND FOR THEM, IT'S LIKE TBT COLLECTIBLES BUT 10 MILLION TIMES MORE EXPENSIVE. those light sprites, omfg


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> they don't. they're all retired. we have bears now.




oh crap


//runs to auction house


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh really???  That's awesome. From the last 2 threads I read I took it as they were never coming back at al.



Never mind! 



hypnoticsoul said:


> they don't. they're all retired. we have bears now.


[/COLOR]
Ohh, ok thanks. That's what the threads said but I wasn't sure and wanted to clear that up. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah, I don't have 500,000 treasure for a freakin rainbow sprite XD


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so on the whole sprite thing.
> 
> Once upon a time, the sprites were released when the site had a Festival. You could get them somehow and they are never going to be brought back. You can only get them from buying them in auctions or whatever for  ugly  prices.
> Is that right?
> 
> So kind of like the Weird Doll collectible, except those are more rare and super hard to even find someone with one.



Thats correct! The last week of every month is a different flight's festival, last month was plague, this month is earth (its foming up soon! In this week you collect a festival currency, through gathering items in that flight or by fighting creatures of neutral or that flight in the coliseum. Then you go into the festival favours place and purchase them! Sprites were last years festival familiars, this years are the bears. Sprites will never come back and were only available during their flights festival for 1 week ^_^ hence why they are so expensive!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Never mind!
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]
> Ohh, ok thanks. That's what the threads said but I wasn't sure and wanted to clear that up.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yeah, I don't have 500,000 treasure for a freakin rainbow sprite XD



The rainbow sprite isnt actually a festival sprite!


----------



## nard

at least I got a plague sprite... maybe I should sell it


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> at least I got a plague sprite... maybe I should sell it



How much would you want for it if you did? Id love it


----------



## tamagotchi

i couldve bought 2 more bears

2 ****ING MORE
At least I have this festival to look forward to :')

*ps the sprites look dumb and that's a fact!!! :^)*


----------



## Cuppycakez

I went into the woods.  Lost all 3 of my dragons like THAT man!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> i couldve bought 2 more bears
> 
> 2 ****ING MORE
> At least I have this festival to look forward to :')
> 
> *ps the sprites look dumb and that's a fact!!! :^)*



YOU LOOK DUMB but u dont ilu

also newbies after the festival don't sell your holiday currency(unless you reeeallllyy want to) the currency never changes so you can keep them and have even more for next year's festival

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I went into the woods.  Lost all 3 of my dragons like THAT man!



what level are your dragons?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Anyone knows when Wind's festival is?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Anyone knows when Wind's festival is?



march


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok thanks.


----------



## f11

tfw you have so many gaurdians


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> tfw you have so many gaurdians



tfw you have 3 guardians


----------



## #1 Senpai

So what happens when our dragons reach max level? 
Where do I get more abilities for my dragons?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> So what happens when our dragons reach max level?
> Where do I get more abilities for my dragons?



they can be level 25 and then they dont level up anymore
they will be either drops in the coliseum, you can buy them, or pinkerton sometimes hands them out.


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> they can be level 25 and then they dont level up anymore
> they will be either drops in the coliseum, you can buy them, or pinkerton sometimes hands them out.



pinkerton?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> pinkerton?



part of the trading post c: you get 1 free item a day from him.


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> part of the trading post c: you get 1 free item a day from him.



OOOoooo sounds coolios. thanks! Aha, there's so much stuff in flight rising that i do not know of :L


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> OOOoooo sounds coolios. thanks! Aha, there's so much stuff in flight rising that i do not know of :L



that's okay! you'll learn c:


----------



## Xanarcah

I just picked up someone cute from the AH. : D 







I can usually resell hatchlings in the blink of an eye, but I think I really want to keep this one. o: 

Gonna need a bigger lair...


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I just picked up someone cute from the AH. : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can usually resell hatchlings in the blink of an eye, but I think I really want to keep this one. o:
> 
> Gonna need a bigger lair...



Beautiful!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I just picked up someone cute from the AH. : D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can usually resell hatchlings in the blink of an eye, but I think I really want to keep this one. o:
> 
> Gonna need a bigger lair...



oh whoa im jellin
i really have a thing for denim/x/lemon(banana) man, idk what it is, you guys keep having the nicest dergs


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Aha went broke on the AH for these two, I loved this ones name and Gembond xD:






And this one I just thought was very pretty:


----------



## #1 Senpai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Aha went broke on the AH for these two, I loved this ones name and Gembond xD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one I just thought was very pretty:




oh damn the second one is so pretty! how much did you buy it for


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

#1 Senpai said:


> oh damn the second one is so pretty! how much did you buy it for



About 10k xD I too love the colors<3

OH GAWD DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE T_T I was playing puzzles too lol xD


----------



## Naiad

Kairi-Kitten said:


> About 10k xD I too love the colors<3
> 
> OH GAWD DOWN FOR MAINTENANCE T_T I was playing puzzles too lol xD



MAINTENANCE IS DEATH ; w ;

I just wanna hatch my nest ; v ;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> MAINTENANCE IS DEATH ; w ;
> 
> I just wanna hatch my nest ; v ;



This, absolutely T_T^ I just want to incubate and earn some treasure Dx


----------



## tamagotchi

babe grew
my golden coin babe


----------



## Coach

Just passed the 80k treasure mark!


----------



## f11

Dude wtf pls share


----------



## Coach

It's so easy to earn treasure, though! I earned 5.6k in like 9 minutes.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

ok i finally got the hatchlings for newbies come and get them


Spoiler: take them fast so i have room to hatch the others





























if an older member wants any of them, just send me a cr for 20k c:


----------



## Coach

hypnoticsoul said:


> ok i finally got the hatchlings for newbies come and get them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: take them fast so i have room to hatch the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if an older member wants any of them, just send me a cr for 20k c:



Could I have the 6th one? It's so cute!!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Coach said:


> Could I have the 6th one? It's so cute!!!



yep! i'll send you a cr!
what's your user?


----------



## Creeper$

Just got these two cuties!!


----------



## Coach

What's a cr? <.<


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Creeper$ said:


> Just got these two cuties!!



the first one has a great tertiary uvu


----------



## Creeper$

hypnoticsoul said:


> ok i finally got the hatchlings for newbies come and get them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: take them fast so i have room to hatch the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if an older member wants any of them, just send me a cr for 20k c:



Omg can i have the fourth one?!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Coach said:


> What's a cr? <.<



crossroads. it's how two players trade dragons or dragons for money without putting them on the auction house.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> Omg can i have the fourth one?!



yep! sending you a cr now


----------



## Coach

Thank you so much!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Coach said:


> Thank you so much!



no problem! enjoy c:


----------



## Creeper$

hypnoticsoul said:


> yep! sending you a cr now



Tysm!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

hypnoticsoul said:


> ok i finally got the hatchlings for newbies come and get them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: take them fast so i have room to hatch the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if an older member wants any of them, just send me a cr for 20k c:



i cleared up room for the other nest of three


Spoiler: this pair is a personal favorite














edit: okay the three smoke coatls are gone that was fast
and the second pearlcatcher twin has been taken so all that's left is the red coatls and i'll be hatching the last nest soon


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> ok i finally got the hatchlings for newbies come and get them
> 
> 
> Spoiler: take them fast so i have room to hatch the others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if an older member wants any of them, just send me a cr for 20k c:


Could I get the 3rd one pretty please? If its still there.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Could I get the 3rd one pretty please? If its still there.



yep  sending a cr


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> i cleared up room for the other nest of three
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this pair is a personal favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: okay the three smoke coatls are gone that was fast
> and the second pearlcatcher twin has been taken so all that's left is the red coatls and i'll be hatching the last nest soon


Those are soooo awesome!  And I'm not sure which is which so anything from the ones your giving away would be awesome! Thanks so much! They are all cute ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> yep  sending a cr


Yay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh she's so cute! 




​ Thanks a bunch. Trying to pick a name right now. 
And she has a pretty cool dad!  




[/center​​


----------



## hypnoticsoul

okay an updated list of who's still available


Spoiler: pbth






























- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Those are soooo awesome!  And I'm not sure which is which so anything from the ones your giving away would be awesome! Thanks so much! They are all cute ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uh she's so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ Thanks a bunch. Trying to pick a name right now.
> And she has a pretty cool dad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/center​​




thanks 8) he's a fave​


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> okay an updated list of who's still available
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pbth


 But what is the last 2's breed in the up-adopted ones?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> But what is the last 2's breed in the up-adopted ones?



the first 2 are coatls and the last 4 are skydancers and unless that answers your question i have no idea what you're asking


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sorry. I didn't word that well at all. I was asking what breed the last two un adopted ones were. XD But hes you answered my question.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I have a Flight Rising account but I can't remember my username or password. I know the email registered to it but I don't know the username to get my password. ****.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> okay an updated list of who's still available
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pbth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> thanks 8) he's a fave



OMG if you still have that Blood Red one AKA the Coatl; I would love it Still trying to get some other lovely species of Dragon<3


----------



## Astro0

hhhh i found a dergs with spines who is really cute but i don't wanna drop 75k... i should probably wait for the price to go down


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG if you still have that Blood Red one AKA the Coatl; I would love it Still trying to get some other lovely species of Dragon<3



ah, sorry! all that's left is 3 of the skydancers


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> ah, sorry! all that's left is 3 of the skydancers



I wouldn't mind getting the bottom Skydancer Red/Orange one.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I wouldn't mind getting the bottom Skydancer Red/Orange one.



alright c: what's your user?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> alright c: what's your user?



Ack late reply Dx My name is Kurroko and my ID just in case is 116271


----------



## tamagotchi

*Everyone should post their dream dergs gO*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

RetroT said:


> *Everyone should post their dream dergs gO*



I would, but how do you generate the code when you preview them xD


----------



## tamagotchi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I would, but how do you generate the code when you preview them xD



All you gotta do is go to the Scrying Workshop, Morphology, get the picture of the derg you want, and just put it on this thread like you would do with a normal image. B)


----------



## f11

Dream Derg


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

RetroT said:


> All you gotta do is go to the Scrying Workshop, Morphology, get the picture of the derg you want, and just put it on this thread like you would do with a normal image. B)



Ooo will do, I have one I love but it won't be cheap xD

Here is my dream dragon, yes I REALLY love blue colors and Imperials xD:


----------



## nard

everyone's like coatls and imperials and sky dancers and I'm just like



snapper bae


----------



## f11

Selling For 7k. I was gonna exalt but idk rn.


----------



## Aryxia

Crys said:


> Selling For 7k. I was gonna exalt but idk rn.



I'll buy c: I just sent you a crossroads, hope that's ok ^.^


----------



## f11

Enjoy!


----------



## #1 Senpai

omfg, you guys have such nice dragons oooo. I want nice dragons.


----------



## Naiad

#1 Senpai said:


> omfg, you guys have such nice dragons oooo. I want nice dragons.



What's your username? .o.
I have quite a few imperials that I don't need. and with one nest hatching almost everyday //dies


----------



## #1 Senpai

Lafiel said:


> What's your username? .o.
> I have quite a few imperials that I don't need. and with one nest hatching almost everyday //dies



It's Sophrosyne ;o


----------



## Aryxia

Crys said:


> Enjoy!



Thank-you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Anyone else getting the error on fairground games T_T? Seems it's down for me, hope it's not just me xD I saw the solutions but just checking to see if the server is down on games.


----------



## Naiad

#1 Senpai said:


> It's Sophrosyne ;o




psst if you like any of the hatchlings on 'Himitsu' or 'Lafiel' tell me

I have a few new nests coming soon ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yay games working now, got my 75k for the day xD


----------



## #1 Senpai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay games working now, got my 75k for the day xD



wtf so much O_O


----------



## Aryxia

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay games working now, got my 75k for the day xD



#balling
seriously though. HOW 
also am i the only one getting a 404 on basically every page?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

#1 Senpai said:


> wtf so much O_O



lol I spent like 5-6+ hours on Tidal Trouble for my daily treasure xD I spent about 30k-40k tho' derp xD I shall be doing it to save for the holidays<3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

getting 75k every day isn't that hard omg new kids
i haven't been getting any errors today, did you try clearing your cache?

also did someone say...dream dragons...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> getting 75k every day isn't that hard omg new kids
> i haven't been getting any errors today, did you try clearing your cache?
> 
> also did someone say...dream dragons...



I agree, just takes some patience xD worth it imo It works now haha, I shall try that next time if it happens and thanks for the lovely Skydancer<3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I agree, just takes some patience xD worth it imo It works now haha, I shall try that next time if it happens and thanks for the lovely Skydancer<3



no problem c: enjoy!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> no problem c: enjoy!



I will :3 Shall enjoy when my hatchlings grow older xD Can't wait to upgrade them all<3


----------



## #1 Senpai

Which game is best for making some moolah?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> psst if you like any of the hatchlings on 'Himitsu' or 'Lafiel' tell me
> 
> I have a few new nests coming soon ^^



oooo waitin' fo yo last nest to hatch


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> Which game is best for making some moolah?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oooo waitin' fo yo last nest to hatch



it really depends on which one you like better
playing the first 7 or 8 levels of runestones was usually the way i went when i used the fairgrounds
jigsaw on easy
you can keep shock switch going on very easy or easy for half an hour+ and get a lot
and everyone always suggests higher or lower because it doesn't count toward the 75k cap so you can keep doing it every hour to get more treasure


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I only do Tidal Trouble because it's easy and fun xD I shall try those ones as well


----------



## Aryxia

Welp. No matter what I do I keep getting 404s </3  c': probably should be doing chem anyways oops
Anyways, I'll just jump on the dream derg bandwagon:


----------



## Naiad

I FOUND PEOPLE PRICING PRETTY BLUE SNAPPERS FOR CHEAP

DO NOT TEMPT ME
I CAN'T HANDLE THIS 
; O ;

- - - Post Merge - - -






OK I BOUGHT THE DRAGON
AND I KNOW THAT IT WAS IMPULSIVE AND I HAVE NO MATE FOR HER BUT
LIKE
SEAFOAM GEMBONDDDDDD

ANND ONLY FOR 8K LIFE IS GOOD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> I FOUND PEOPLE PRICING PRETTY BLUE SNAPPERS FOR CHEAP
> 
> DO NOT TEMPT ME
> I CAN'T HANDLE THIS
> ; O ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I BOUGHT THE DRAGON
> AND I KNOW THAT IT WAS IMPULSIVE AND I HAVE NO MATE FOR HER BUT
> LIKE
> SEAFOAM GEMBONDDDDDD
> 
> ANND ONLY FOR 8K LIFE IS GOOD



So pretty<3

And noooooooooo (site is down for maintenance again xD)


----------



## Naiad

Kairi-Kitten said:


> So pretty<3
> 
> And noooooooooo (site is down for maintenance again xD)




FFFF— Maintenance ; v ;
Guess I'll be heading off for the night

also dat crystal geneeeee
It's so expensive @ o @


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> FFFF— Maintenance ; v ;
> Guess I'll be heading off for the night
> 
> also dat crystal geneeeee
> It's so expensive @ o @



My thoughts exactly

Yup, and it is also now my favorite Imperial Gene buhuhu T_T I will have to save hard ugh Dx


----------



## Astro0

ok if someone wants a crystal bab i'll buy you one 100k or under, just send me a link and i'll buy it and send it to you, theres some cheap crystal cuties in the AH!

One person only, i'm only kinda rich haha!

[ps it'd be nice if you didnt have any crystal babs so i could share the crystal love w/ everyone but if you have 1 das cool too]


----------



## #1 Senpai

Astro0 said:


> ok if someone wants a crystal bab i'll buy you one 100k or under, just send me a link and i'll buy it and send it to you, theres some cheap crystal cuties in the AH!
> 
> One person only, i'm only kinda rich haha!
> 
> [ps it'd be nice if you didnt have any crystal babs so i could share the crystal love w/ everyone but if you have 1 das cool too]


omg hihi hi

can you pls buy me this? http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7925823

i'd be hella happy af


----------



## Astro0

#1 Senpai said:


> omg hihi hi
> 
> can you pls buy me this? http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7925823



oh no that one isnt in the AH any more! pick another one, sorry!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Can someone help me please? Just wondering But I'm playing with the Progeny and all my mixes come out the same breed.


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> Can someone help me please? Just wondering But I'm playing with the Progeny and all my mixes come out the same breed.



you are probably breeding 2 breed of differing rarities. check out the encylopedia on breed rarity, guardians are common and hence you will get mainly them if you breed then with rare or uncommon breeds.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Astro0 said:


> oh no that one isnt in the AH any more! pick another one, sorry!



aww it was such a pretty bab. oh wells.. how about this one? http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7929931

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey folks, what's the blue bar under the colourful bar on the top right?


----------



## Astro0

#1 Senpai said:


> aww it was such a pretty bab. oh wells.. how about this one? http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7929931
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Hey folks, what's the blue bar under the colourful bar on the top right?



All i need is your username and i'll send it your way asap!

and i think thats to do with how many days you have kept you dergs about 80% food wise, and what perks you get for that!


----------



## #1 Senpai

Astro0 said:


> All i need is your username and i'll send it your way asap!
> 
> and i think thats to do with how many days you have kept you dergs about 80% food wise, and what perks you get for that!



ohhhhh i see because when i hovered over it,, really didn't tell me anything..:L

The username's Sophrosyne. Thank you very muchhh!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

What would you folks like offer this? 



i wanna buy it but i don't know offers very well..lol


----------



## Astro0

#1 Senpai said:


> ohhhhh i see because when i hovered over it,, really didn't tell me anything..:L
> 
> The username's Sophrosyne. Thank you very muchhh!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What would you folks like offer this?
> 
> 
> 
> i wanna buy it but i don't know offers very well..lol



that is a looooot of treasure, i personally would not buy that dragon, there are plenty of other pretty pastel coatls

EDIT oh wait i just got what you were asking, i was looking at the Ah price haha! maybe like 50-60k?

- - - Post Merge - - -

whO LET ME BUY A SPINES DRAGON OMG WHY DID I DO THIS BUT HE'S SO CUTE


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I just HAD to pick up this gorgeous Guardian Female<3






I evened out my breeding groups gender-wise xD


----------



## tamagotchi

RetroT said:


> *Everyone should post their dream dergs gO*







Well, It's not exact - but I managed to nag this babe for 15k, so It's pretty good. I'm starting to really like clown on female coatls..


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ok if someone wants a crystal bab i'll buy you one 100k or under, just send me a link and i'll buy it and send it to you, theres some cheap crystal cuties in the AH!
> 
> One person only, i'm only kinda rich haha!
> 
> [ps it'd be nice if you didnt have any crystal babs so i could share the crystal love w/ everyone but if you have 1 das cool too]



psst 
If you're uhm
still buying crystal bbs for people
I'd really like this girl:

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7935911

thank you ; u ;

My username is Lafiel



Also I've been playing for over a month and I still haven't gotten the hang of making treasure idk how you guys do it


----------



## gnoixaim

Astro0 said:


> ok if someone wants a crystal bab i'll buy you one 100k or under, just send me a link and i'll buy it and send it to you, theres some cheap crystal cuties in the AH!
> 
> One person only, i'm only kinda rich haha!
> 
> [ps it'd be nice if you didnt have any crystal babs so i could share the crystal love w/ everyone but if you have 1 das cool too]



Oh god, how are you so rich????? /dies

this one, if you want to get me one

do you need familiars/food/my soul???


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

i have all of my dream dragons that i can think of uvu it took me 100$ and like 6 months to get him hahahahah RIP
but this was him




i dont know if ill ever like crystal or spines lol


----------



## Dork

ah if someone wants to give you a dragon do you "trade" with them?? like give a random dragon back or can they give u one just like that?? o:


----------



## FireNinja1

Faybun said:


> ah if someone wants to give you a dragon do you "trade" with them?? like give a random dragon back or can they give u one just like that?? o:



Crossroads have the ability to exchange a derg for x treasure. You just set the value to 1 and then give that away for free.


----------



## Dork

FireNinja1 said:


> Crossroads have the ability to exchange a derg for x treasure. You just set the value to 1 and then give that away for free.



oh ok thank you!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Aww yusss I found my FR user in an old email so now I'm logged in and ready to roll

By the way if anybody would direct me to a tutorial because I've forgotten absolutely everything.


----------



## Astro0

I AM DYING SOMEONE JUST GAME ME HATI, MOCK FIREBIRD, ARCANE SPRITE, PLAGUE SPRITE, GOLDEN BANTAM FANGAR AND FLUTED PUKASLOTH IN EXCHANGE FOR ART OMG I'LL HAVE TO DRAW THEM SOMETHING SPECTACULAR



Lafiel said:


> psst
> If you're uhm
> still buying crystal bbs for people
> I'd really like this girl:
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7935911
> 
> thank you ; u ;
> 
> My username is Lafiel
> 
> 
> 
> Also I've been playing for over a month and I still haven't gotten the hang of making treasure idk how you guys do it






gnoixaim said:


> Oh god, how are you so rich????? /dies
> 
> this one, if you want to get me one
> 
> do you need familiars/food/my soul???



sorry guys i was only doing one person D: when i get enough i'll do it again ^_^


----------



## FireNinja1

Kippla said:


> Aww yusss I found my FR user in an old email so now I'm logged in and ready to roll
> 
> By the way if anybody would direct me to a tutorial because I've forgotten absolutely everything.



>get level 25 dergs
>farm your heart out
>boom profit

Also what's your FR username so I can add it to the directory?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It's Auriemurie, Light Flight, ID 74111.



FireNinja1 said:


> >get level 25 dergs
> >farm your heart out
> >boom profit



brb going to check the encyclopedia to find out how to do all that


----------



## tamagotchi

Kippla said:


> Aww yusss I found my FR user in an old email so now I'm logged in and ready to roll
> 
> By the way if anybody would direct me to a tutorial because I've forgotten absolutely everything.



Yay, great! uwu

Here's a small tutorial - It's in 2 parts, but It's pretty basic > Here <

That should be able to start you off.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> I AM DYING SOMEONE JUST GAME ME HATI, MOCK FIREBIRD, ARCANE SPRITE, PLAGUE SPRITE, GOLDEN BANTAM FANGAR AND FLUTED PUKASLOTH IN EXCHANGE FOR ART OMG I'LL HAVE TO DRAW THEM SOMETHING SPECTACULAR


Just looked at your art tumblr. I HATE YOU YOUR ART IS SO BEAUTIFULLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## FireNinja1

xarazura said:


> Edit: Can I please be added to the first post? c:
> xarazura — xarazura — 92878


Adding you and Kippla to the OP.

Also still gotta grind dem dergs, 5 lv 25 dregs this is going to be great. So far it's a 23, 15, 14, 12, and 1 split as far as levels. Hopefully I can get this Coli grinding madness for experience over by Christmas so I can farm my heart out.


----------



## Astro0

anyone want this bab for freesies?





And thank you cuppycakes aaaaaah!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> anyone want this bab for freesies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thank you cuppycakes aaaaaah!



They aer so cute! If you see this I'd love then. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yes your art is totally amazinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng. My art is. Not good really. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

And sorry last question what flight are you?


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> They aer so cute! If you see this I'd love then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But yes your art is totally amazinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng. My art is. Not good really. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And sorry last question what flight are you?



sent, i hope you enjoy her!
haha you'll get better, just practice! I'm in shadow ^_^


----------



## Dork

aw i got this new babe
her name is Eigr ;o;







and this other babe (who's currently unnamed hmm)


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> and this other babe (who's currently unnamed hmm)



He's beautiful! I love the way his colors go together. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> I AM DYING SOMEONE JUST GAME ME HATI, MOCK FIREBIRD, ARCANE SPRITE, PLAGUE SPRITE, GOLDEN BANTAM FANGAR AND FLUTED PUKASLOTH IN EXCHANGE FOR ART OMG I'LL HAVE TO DRAW THEM SOMETHING SPECTACULAR
> 
> sorry guys i was only doing one person D: when i get enough i'll do it again ^_^



omg lucky, i wish my art was worth that much
you deserve it tho  grats bb <3


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> omg lucky, i wish my art was worth that much
> you deserve it tho  grats bb <3



Shiro, you deserve everythannnnng. Do you have an art thread on FR? you'd make bank tbh


----------



## Oblivia

Astro0 said:


> I AM DYING SOMEONE JUST GAME ME HATI, MOCK FIREBIRD, ARCANE SPRITE, PLAGUE SPRITE, GOLDEN BANTAM FANGAR AND FLUTED PUKASLOTH IN EXCHANGE FOR ART OMG I'LL HAVE TO DRAW THEM SOMETHING SPECTACULAR



Ahhh you're so lucky!  I've been lusting after a Plague Sprite since I joined... they're adorable.

Your art is awesome though; you deserve it.


----------



## Beary

Faybun said:


> aw i got this new babe
> her name is Eigr ;o;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this other babe (who's currently unnamed hmm)



I love coming up with names
hm

Poseidon
Tsunami
Sagro
Wishful


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oblivia said:


> Ahhh you're so lucky!  I've been lusting after a Plague Sprite since I joined... they're adorable.
> 
> Your art is awesome though; you deserve it.



I agree^ Grats on the absolutely awesome stuff<3


----------



## Xanarcah

Rockbreaker's Ceremony starts on Sunday~

Hopefully everyone has their farming team either ready to go or well underway by now. : D 

I'm really excited for another festival, especially since I know how currency/chest drops and whatnot work now.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Rockbreaker's Ceremony starts on Sunday~
> 
> Hopefully everyone has their farming team either ready to go or well underway by now. : D
> 
> I'm really excited for another festival, especially since I know how currency/chest drops and whatnot work now.



i'm just worried about bad holiday apparel


----------



## Cuppycakez

Can someone explain "Farming" to me?? I don't know what you farm. ;-;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Can someone explain "Farming" to me?? I don't know what you farm. ;-;



you just go into a coliseum venue(preferably a lower level so you can go faster) and battle several times so you can get a bunch of items to sell


----------



## nard

Spoiler: Free Dergs








Unnamed Female






Unnamed Female






Unnamed Male






Spoiler: Paid For Dergs








At least 10k, make offers. x.x She's named Inya, by the way.






Named Corona and a Gen 1. 20-30k offers, please!







Named Cygnus and 10k.




At least that those free ones! I need lair space...​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: Free Dergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed Female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed Male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Paid For Dergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least 10k, make offers. x.x She's named Inya, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Named Corona and a Gen 1. 20-30k offers, please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Named Cygnus and 10k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least that those free ones! I need lair space...​


The last one of the free ones is really cool! 
x3 



And is it bad that all my dragons aren't able to breed for like 2 weeks? I'm going to be here forever just waiting.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> And is it bad that all my dragons aren't able to breed for like 2 weeks? I'm going to be here forever just waiting.



that is how the game goes


----------



## tamagotchi

wowee I can't wait for my Rose Garden breeding pair babies.... they only had 3 eggs but It's better than 1!!! uwu 


I HAVE AN URGE TO BUY HER FOR 44k........





SHOULD I ????


----------



## #1 Senpai

such pretty babies but the dragons are both males :-(


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> wowee I can't wait for my Rose Garden breeding pair babies.... they only had 3 eggs but It's better than 1!!! uwu
> 
> 
> I HAVE AN URGE TO BUY HER FOR 44k........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOULD I ????



DO IT


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> DO IT



*OH GOD I DID IT*

//frantically puts dergs in AH


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> *OH GOD I DID IT*
> 
> //frantically puts dergs in AH



you're a brave soldier. good luck gettin that money back haha


----------



## #1 Senpai

ugh training is hard


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> ugh training is hard



do you want some help?


----------



## Creeper$

love these colors my new bae





Primary: Mulberry Iridescent
Secondary: Purple Shimmer
Tertiary: Royal Underbelly


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> do you want some help?



ooo yes..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> love these colors my new bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary: Mulberry Iridescent
> Secondary: Purple Shimmer
> Tertiary: Royal Underbelly



Wow !! that's so pretty


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> ooo yes..


haha okay, you can send me one of your dragons and i'll work on training it


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha okay, you can send me one of your dragons and i'll work on training it



Thank you very mucho caliente!!!! (▰˘◡˘▰)

- - - Post Merge - - -

o dayum. I can't request to give you the dragon? o-o


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> Thank you very mucho caliente!!!! (▰˘◡˘▰)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> o dayum. I can't request to give you the dragon? o-o



you just click crossroads and send it to wackyraccoon?


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> you just click crossroads and send it to wackyraccoon?



I did..I chose the dragon and chose the treasure but the Request is still dark.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> I did..I chose the dragon and chose the treasure but the Request is still dark.



what dragon is it?


----------



## #1 Senpai

This one.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> This one.



sent the cr


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> sent the cr



Thank youu!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> Thank youu!!



no problem c: i'll work on her a bit before i go to sleep tonight


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Had to buy these at the AH xD I wanted a pretty female wildclaw to go with Katou and the Spiral is gorgeous to me<3:






and


----------



## SuperVandal

ayye so i'm new to the website and whatnot, i'm a very lonely person lol. add me? username is SuperVandal


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

SuperVandal said:


> ayye so i'm new to the website and whatnot, i'm a very lonely person lol. add me? username is SuperVandal



I shall add you my name is Kurroko Also haha had to get this beauty with my last gems xD:


----------



## #1 Senpai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I shall add you my name is Kurroko Also haha had to get this beauty with my last gems xD:



OH WOW!! that is such a nice dragon *O*


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

#1 Senpai said:


> OH WOW!! that is such a nice dragon *O*



I agree haha, I love the color and gene combo

At midnight I am preparing to give one of my 1st Gens a gene makeover<3


----------



## Astro0

Just hatched 6 babs (plus the crystal bab who is 175k now ))
offer 10k or more pls! In the AH for 25k if you wanna buy without sending a CR
Just send a CR with your offer if interested 


Spoiler: now for the cuties


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> Just hatched 6 babs (plus the crystal bab who is 175k now ))
> offer 10k or more pls! In the AH for 25k if you wanna buy without sending a CR
> Just send a CR with your offer if interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler: now for the cuties




Ahhh, I need the crystal Skydancer in my life! Better start selling stuff.


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> Ahhh, I need the crystal Skydancer in my life! Better start selling stuff.



i can hold him for you if you really want him to give you time! ^_^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Yes! I now have a Crystal Imperial


----------



## gnoixaim

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yes! I now have a Crystal Imperial



Omg, she's beautiful <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Shiro, you deserve everythannnnng. Do you have an art thread on FR? you'd make bank tbh



i did at one point but that was a long time ago, i got one customer i think. ill remake it when im feeling better, i suppose. thank you <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i did at one point but that was a long time ago, i got one customer i think. ill remake it when im feeling better, i suppose. thank you <3



wtf one???? i bet everyone else is feelin p stupid for not buying your precious art

-






baby grew up uwu


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> wtf one???? i bet everyone else is feelin p stupid for not buying your precious art
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby grew up uwu



haha no its fine omg i doubt anyone regrets anything

CHRISTMAS DERG IM SO EXCITED OMG////

- - - Post Merge - - -






i found a similar christmas dragon for 30 gems and im thinking about getting her.,,,


----------



## f11

Is there an achievement for getting every dragon breed?


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> haha no its fine omg i doubt anyone regrets anything
> 
> CHRISTMAS DERG IM SO EXCITED OMG////
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i found a similar christmas dragon for 30 gems and im thinking about getting her.,,,



Tbh i have a shop and literally no one buys from shops haha 95% of my art i went to art wanted and buying art threads
so its not just you, your art is really lovely!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> Tbh i have a shop and literally no one buys from shops haha 95% of my art i went to art wanted and buying art threads
> so its not just you, your art is really lovely!



thats so strange. i wonder why that happens? :/ 

also i decided that i want an irishim male spiral if im going to get a christmas derg, or at the very least just irishim like that ones father... much jelly





is that one christmassy?
edit: i bought her. shes christmassy enough


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> thats so strange. i wonder why that happens? :/
> 
> also i decided that i want an irishim male spiral if im going to get a christmas derg, or at the very least just irishim like that ones father... much jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that one christmassy?



It looks pretty christmassy to me!! (I like the transition from the green wing to the red fluff woah)




i have scrying to do.....


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> It looks pretty christmassy to me!! (I like the transition from the green wing to the red fluff woah)
> 
> View attachment 75251
> 
> i have scrying to do.....



my christmas derg would totally breed w ur christmas derg. JUS SAYIN,,,,, THEYD MAKE HOT BABIES


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> Is there an achievement for getting every dragon breed?



no, there's only an achievement for having at least one of each starting breed in your lair at once.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Does anyone know how to get Nightwing Bats or where they come from?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, she's beautiful <3



Thanks so much, Mia Hoping to breed some byootiful Crystal Imperials<3


----------



## gnoixaim

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much, Mia Hoping to breed some byootiful Crystal Imperials<3



/praysyougetmorethanoneegg

I bred my skydancer/imperial and got ONE EGG today. I just about cried ;/ I hope it's the ice/lavender/ice I'm looking for. LOLOL.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Does anyone know how to get Nightwing Bats or where they come from?



you can get them from the forgotten cave or from hunting in lightning, water, and arcane


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

gnoixaim said:


> /praysyougetmorethanoneegg
> 
> I bred my skydancer/imperial and got ONE EGG today. I just about cried ;/ I hope it's the ice/lavender/ice I'm looking for. LOLOL.



*praysaswell >:* Awww I certainly hope so<3

I am just hoping right now that the breeding cooldown passes quickly lawl xD I shall have to choose her breeding partner wisely ;D


----------



## Naiad

I SWEAR
I WILL GET A CRYSTAL
ONE DAY ; v ;

time to save OTL


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> I SWEAR
> I WILL GET A CRYSTAL
> ONE DAY ; v ;
> 
> time to save OTL



Good luck, you can do it


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I SWEAR
> I WILL GET A CRYSTAL
> ONE DAY ; v ;
> 
> time to save OTL



are you hoping to get the gene scroll or just a dragon with crystal?


----------



## Naiad

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Good luck, you can do it



Thank you ; - ;

on a side note, I'm selling these dergs:



Spoiler: the get Laf a crystal derg fund






































I know I usual give them away but I really need this gene ahh   ; 0 ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> are you hoping to get the gene scroll or just a dragon with crystal?



Just a dragon with crystal ^^


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Just a dragon with crystal ^^



is there a color range you're looking for?


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> is there a color range you're looking for?



Pinks/Purples/Blues are usually what I go for, but light Oranges/complimentary Browns work too.

I usually just pick dragons that have genes/colors that look nice together and work off of that.

which is also why I have so many pairs rip my self control


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Pinks/Purples/Blues are usually what I go for, but light Oranges/complimentary Browns work too.
> 
> I usually just pick dragons that have genes/colors that look nice together and work off of that.
> 
> which is also why I have so many pairs rip my self control



alright i'll see what i can do c: i have a pair that will be breeding as soon as i have an empty nest and their range goes into the pink


Spoiler: bb














i'd be happy to go less than the usual price for crystals if you want one c:
i'm just hoping they have more than one egg because i promised my friend a free one ;u;


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> alright i'll see what i can do c: i have a pair that will be breeding as soon as i have an empty nest and their range goes into the pink
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd be happy to go less than the usual price for crystals if you want one c:
> i'm just hoping they have more than one egg because i promised my friend a free one ;u;



Ahh ; U ; They're adorable, thanks for the offer! > u <

fufufu 
I know that feel about one egg tho
THREE PAIRS IN LAST WEEK WITH ONE EGG
ONE GOSHDARN EGG

I also have some pretty Winter-themed derg pairs that'll be ready to breed soon, in case anyone's interested uvu I'll post them in a sec


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Ahh ; U ; They're adorable, thanks for the offer! > u <
> 
> fufufu
> I know that feel about one egg tho
> THREE PAIRS IN LAST WEEK WITH ONE EGG
> ONE GOSHDARN EGG
> 
> I also have some pretty Winter-themed derg pairs that'll be ready to breed soon, in case anyone's interested uvu I'll post them in a sec



lmao i have a very nice pair of blue coatls and the first and only time they've bred it was one egg. which i had previously promised to give someone for free. i know i can profit off of them but :///
i also need to work on getting money for a potential mate for that imperial aaahh


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> lmao i have a very nice pair of blue coatls and the first and only time they've bred it was one egg. which i had previously promised to give someone for free. i know i can profit off of them but :///
> i also need to work on getting money for a potential mate for that imperial aaahh



Blue Coatls are baee

speaking of Coatls huhu

Winter Pair timeeee






















and some imps whoops


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Blue Coatls are baee
> 
> speaking of Coatls huhu
> 
> Winter Pair timeeee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some imps whoops



ooh let me know if that second pair has any smoke boys c: and i have a similar imp haha




except he's not triple caribbean and he has wind eyes instead of water :/


----------



## Cuppycakez

I bought my first 2 dragons from the AH! 
I needed a male Coatl annnnyyway so.  




​



​Only 10k each so not bad.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I bought my first 2 dragons from the AH!
> I needed a male Coatl annnnyyway so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​Only 10k each so not bad.



the first one is really pretty congrats uvu


----------



## tinyfire

anyone want to offer tbt/treasure/etc for these dragons ?? 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=92098
i have 7 eggs hatching tomorrow, no money, and no lair space so they need to go!~
just send me a pm here or on fr please ^u^


----------



## #1 Senpai

Cuppycakez said:


> I bought my first 2 dragons from the AH!
> I needed a male Coatl annnnyyway so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​Only 10k each so not bad.



ugh. your first one is so cute and pretttyyy!


----------



## Naiad

OH YES I GOT AN ELIMINATE 
SO CLOSE TO CRYSTAL BB


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> OH YES I GOT AN ELIMINATE
> SO CLOSE TO CRYSTAL BB



this boy looks really nice if you wanna spend 100000 haha




edit: or there's this girl for 99000




c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

#1 Senpai said:


> ugh. your first one is so cute and pretttyyy!



Thanks! I'm going to be breeding them as soon as they both are old enough and stuff.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Thanks! I'm going to be breeding them as soon as they both are old enough and stuff.



they're both boys tho


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> they're both boys tho



she can dream lel


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> they're both boys tho



Oh no, I have 2 other females.  I should have said that sorry XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> she can dream lel



Haha omg your amazing <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh no, I have 2 other females.  I should have said that sorry XD



lmao that makes more sense
if one was a girl they would make great babes together though hah

oh yeah #1 Senpai your dragon is almost level 14 but getting her to level 25 might take longer than usual because my dodge rates have been super high the past few days which always makes me stop grinding ugh
and ngl you made a poor choice in battle dragons because she has meditate and contuse which sucks because you always have to keep charging up her breath before you can attack so it takes longer. i'd def consider getting scratch and eliminate for her (maybe shred too but that's less important


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> lmao that makes more sense
> if one was a girl they would make great babes together though hah



Yeah! Let me show you what I have to chose from female-breeding wise. 
Wait do they have to be the flight to breed? Probably. Well I'm screwed


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! Let me show you what I have to chose from female-breeding wise.
> Wait do they have to be the flight to breed? Probably. Well I'm screwed



nope. they can be any flight.


----------



## Naiad

A life story:

> buys dergs
> "o look I bet they make a good pair"
> breeding day comes
> *they're related*
> fffffffff

It's only happened to me once but still eugh ; v ; I thought I'd finally found a pretty girl in his range
I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE CHECKED BLOODLINES I'M DUMB OKIE


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> nope. they can be any flight.



YAYYY I'M SAVED 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> A life story:
> 
> > buys dergs
> > "o look I bet they make a good pair"
> > breeding day comes
> > *they're related*
> > fffffffff
> 
> It's only happened to me once but still eugh ; v ; I thought I'd finally found a pretty girl in his range
> I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE CHECKED BLOODLINES I'M DUMB OKIE


That must really suck. I was thinking if that was possible haha.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> A life story:
> 
> > buys dergs
> > "o look I bet they make a good pair"
> > breeding day comes
> > *they're related*
> > fffffffff
> 
> It's only happened to me once but still eugh ; v ; I thought I'd finally found a pretty girl in his range
> I KNOW I SHOULD HAVE CHECKED BLOODLINES I'M DUMB OKIE



I ALWAYS HEAR ABOUT THIS i'm so glad it's never happened to me omg. i bought a bunch of similar looking dragons once and had to check thoroughly like did i mess everything up?? nope somehow they all look almost exactly the same but aren't related.
show me them
show me the mess-ups.


----------



## #1 Senpai

hypnoticsoul said:


> lmao that makes more sense
> if one was a girl they would make great babes together though hah
> 
> oh yeah #1 Senpai your dragon is almost level 14 but getting her to level 25 might take longer than usual because my dodge rates have been super high the past few days which always makes me stop grinding ugh
> and ngl you made a poor choice in battle dragons because she has meditate and contuse which sucks because you always have to keep charging up her breath before you can attack so it takes longer. i'd def consider getting scratch and eliminate for her (maybe shred too but that's less important



oooo ok thanks for da tips. ill sure buy them other skills, wots ngl.. 

WOW Lvl 14 wtf so high damn, that'd take me weeks just to get up to lvl 14 lool. noob life.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> oooo ok thanks for da tips. ill sure buy them other skills, wots ngl..
> 
> WOW Lvl 14 wtf so high damn, that'd take me weeks just to get up to lvl 14 lool. noob life.



not gonna lie
lmao it doesn't take long since i have two level 25s with a bunch of berserkers and ambushes but it would be going even faster if monsters would stop dodging


----------



## tamagotchi

#1 Senpai said:


> oooo ok thanks for da tips. ill sure buy them other skills, wots ngl..
> 
> WOW Lvl 14 wtf so high damn, that'd take me weeks just to get up to lvl 14 lool. noob life.



takes me 2 years


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can pick 


Spoiler: These







​ I also need to pick her name^^^^




​


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> I ALWAYS HEAR ABOUT THIS i'm so glad it's never happened to me omg. i bought a bunch of similar looking dragons once and had to check thoroughly like did i mess everything up?? nope somehow they all look almost exactly the same but aren't related.
> show me them
> show me the mess-ups.



DO YOU SEE THIS PURDY BOI




HE JUST SO HAPPENS TO BE RELATED TO HER






IT'S OKIE THO I GOT HIM A NEW MATE






YEEEE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I can pick
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ I also need to pick her name^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oh neat c: good choices

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> DO YOU SEE THIS PURDY BOI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE JUST SO HAPPENS TO BE RELATED TO HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S OKIE THO I GOT HIM A NEW MATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEEEE


omg they are all so pretty uvu
but what're you gonna do with his relative :0


----------



## #1 Senpai

RetroT said:


> takes me 2 years



woaw i feel ur pain


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh neat c: good choices
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> omg they are all so pretty uvu
> but what're you gonna do with his relative :0



I do what I always do and I find her a new mate fml
this is how I lose all my space :')






He's not a real looker but their hatchies will be cute af <3


----------



## #1 Senpai

i wonder how long it will take to get 2000000 treasure.. 
6 days...i wish .


----------



## Naiad

I'M IN LOVE WITH THE WHISPERER'S COWL IT MAKES DERGS LOOK BADASS HOW AM I FIGURING THIS OUT NOW WHUT






- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> i wonder how long it will take to get 2000000 treasure..
> 6 days...i wish .



what are you trying to buy? .o.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Woah! That's a little creepy.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I do what I always do and I find her a new mate fml
> this is how I lose all my space :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not a real looker but their hatchies will be cute af <3



haha i do that too. get rid of the dragon? nah. i'll find someone for it too. everyone is staying.
i think he's cute uvu his eyes even go good with his colors, especially the platinum


----------



## #1 Senpai

Lafiel said:


> I'M IN LOVE WITH THE WHISPERER'S COWL IT MAKES DERGS LOOK BADASS HOW AM I FIGURING THIS OUT NOW WHUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what are you trying to buy? .o.



a cool looking familiar which i saw just minutes ago


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I'M IN LOVE WITH THE WHISPERER'S COWL IT MAKES DERGS LOOK BADASS HOW AM I FIGURING THIS OUT NOW WHUT



OH HE'S SO CUTE AND TRYING TO BE SPOOPY


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Woah! That's a little creepy.



but he's so cute with it ahh ; o ;



hypnoticsoul said:


> haha i do that too. get rid of the dragon? nah. i'll find someone for it too. everyone is staying.
> i think he's cute uvu his eyes even go good with his colors, especially the platinum



i'm slowly killing myself in terms of food tho like rip food storage 
I ain't gonna make money off of food gotta feed 60 dergs ; - ;



#1 Senpai said:


> a cool looking familiar which i saw just minutes ago



Was it a sprite/bear? .o.



hypnoticsoul said:


> OH HE'S SO CUTE AND TRYING TO BE SPOOPY



IKR? IDK BUT IT MAKES HIM LOOK RLY CUTE


----------



## #1 Senpai

Lafiel said:


> Was it a sprite/bear? .o.



um a wat? 

no, i think it like a Sk?ll


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> i'm slowly killing myself in terms of food tho like rip food storage
> I ain't gonna make money off of food gotta feed 60 dergs ; - ;


i know how that is, i have too many insect and seafood eaters, and they're all going to starve for the sake of a lair expansion :')


----------



## FireNinja1

#1 Senpai said:


> i wonder how long it will take to get 2000000 treasure..
> 6 days...i wish .



Given the right tools and time it can be done. All you need is the Arena and 3 dergs tinctured by Culex's guide. ~1.5kT/min = 60kT/hr is possible on the Sandswept Delta according to some research, probably more with the Arena.

Speaking of tinctured and well-leveled dergs, I'm facing another problem: Battle Stones and Tinctures.
1 Tincture of Dissolution @ 30kT
2 Ambushes @ 50kT each = 100kT
1 Eliminate @ 35 kT
3 Berserkers @ 9kT each = 27kT
= 192kT x 5 dergs = 960kT

Oh yeah and did I mention the intense amount of suffering from boredom and frustration? Choose wisely if you want to go down this path.


----------



## #1 Senpai

FireNinja1 said:


> Given the right tools and time it can be done. All you need is the Arena and 3 dergs tinctured by Culex's guide. ~1.5kT/min = 60kT/hr is possible on the Sandswept Delta according to some research, probably more with the Arena.
> 
> Speaking of tinctured and well-leveled dergs, I'm facing another problem: Battle Stones and Tinctures.
> 1 Tincture of Dissolution @ 30kT
> 2 Ambushes @ 50kT each = 100kT
> 1 Eliminate @ 35 kT
> 3 Berserkers @ 9kT each = 27kT
> = 192kT x 5 dergs = 960kT
> 
> Oh yeah and did I mention the intense amount of suffering from boredom and frustration? Choose wisely if you want to go down this path.



well damn.


----------



## Dork

yo name ideas for this new bab?




he's a male btw and he's gon make beautiful babies


----------



## FireNinja1

#1 Senpai said:


> well damn.



You're going to easily have to spend at least 6 hours a day though if you want 2mT in under a week.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> yo name ideas for this new bab?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's a male btw and he's gon make beautiful babies


Well that's a reminder I need to get a mate for this derg:




As for names, name it...Brightlight.


----------



## Dork

FireNinja1 said:


> You're going to easily have to spend at least 6 hours a day though if you want 2mT in under a week.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Well that's a reminder I need to get a mate for this derg:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for names, name it...Brightlight.



omg super pink derg
and brightlight hunh? ahah that sounds like a mlp name pfft

- - - Post Merge - - -

HER NAME IS BUBBLEGUM OMG THAT'S SO CUTE


----------



## #1 Senpai

Names for 





&






- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought of some but idk..i usually just use the name generator lool


----------



## Dork

got another new bab & i love her tons omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



#1 Senpai said:


> Names for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I thought of some but idk..i usually just use the name generator lool



ooh you prolly names them already but
1- luminance, niruth, Daenerys, Cithyl, Cyrus
2- volt, vector, uh


----------



## Xanarcah

Got a few dragons for sale that are too pretty to send off to my partner just yet. 

All are 8k. Feel free to send me a CR or post which you'd like along with your username. 






Ready to Breed in 2 days~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


>



sent a cr for this one because i might love her


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> sent a cr for this one because i might love her



Accepted, enjoy your new dragon. : D 

I love the dark purples of Shadow and Mulberry and Midnight, but I have a breeding pair in those colors already, so I couldn't justify keeping her. .-.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> snip



Ahh, the imperial girl reminds me of Lys * o *


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, the imperial girl reminds me of Lys * o *



Oh, wow, their colors are so similar. o:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh man, she doesn't look like she has a very good color combo with my mate-less imp boy :// time to look around the ah my lair for a nice one


----------



## tamagotchi

I want a zombie themed derg -

I need it in my life.
Zombie dragons.



Spoiler:  also ps which one do you like most


















bc reasons i needa know which ones to spend most time on lmao to make them pretty


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I want a zombie themed derg -
> 
> I need it in my life.
> Zombie dragons.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  also ps which one do you like most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bc reasons i needa know which ones to spend most time on lmao to make them pretty



ooooh i can't decide between the first or the last but i'm leaning toward the last one...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> ooooh i can't decide between the first or the last but i'm leaning toward the last one...



I love the last one<3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

okay kids who wants to help me choose genes for this fellow




i like his shimmer so i'm keeping that, but i really am not a fan of most iridescent colors on faes, especially pinks, so that definitely has to go. and idk about the tertiary i guess i'll just get to that when it comes around


----------



## #1 Senpai

Faybun said:


> ooh you prolly names them already but
> 1- luminance, niruth, Daenerys, Cithyl, Cyrus
> 2- volt, vector, uh



oh dayum. I haven't named them yet & I like the names you have rather than the ones I had in mind! Aha, thanks


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> okay kids who wants to help me choose genes for this fellow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like his shimmer so i'm keeping that, but i really am not a fan of most iridescent colors on faes, especially pinks, so that definitely has to go. and idk about the tertiary i guess i'll just get to that when it comes around



Ripple/Shimmer/Spines







Iri/Shim/Smoke






Speckle/Shim/Smoke


----------



## #1 Senpai

ugh why are there always maintenances..


----------



## Naiad

#1 Senpai said:


> ugh why are there always maintenances..



^^^^^^

then again this gives me time to decide whom to breed with whom

I'm that one guy who has like no pairs to breed all week and then BAM like 3 pairs ready and I'm just like ???


----------



## Astro0

#1 Senpai said:


> ugh why are there always maintenances..



Maintenance  is scheduled at the same time every day, i think it's because flight rising  is just a small team they need that time to fix things and add things


----------



## #1 Senpai

Astro0 said:


> Maintenance  is scheduled at the same time every day, i think it's because flight rising  is just a small team they need that time to fix things and add things



true true

- - - Post Merge - - -

well..my starter dragon's eggs hatched and...TADA 3 BABIES

















I really like the first one because omg i love how it's the same colour but yea giving these babies away to some good home. anyone want them?


----------



## Coach

My starters eggs hatched today too!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Ripple/Shimmer/Spines


ooh i like this one. thanks c:

also yeah maintenance is always for a half hour every day. it's called rollover and is when the site resets.


----------



## #1 Senpai

Coach said:


> My starters eggs hatched today too!



Yay!! how do they look like?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Here are my hatchlings, baha I wanted to auction but I think I went 1-2k to high blah xD:






And the one I wish I had not auctioned, OMG love the dark colors<3:


----------



## #1 Senpai

oooo i bought this cutie


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: these babies are still up for grabs! offer what ever you want!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: these babies are still up for grabs! offer what ever you want!



Oh lol, it's for auction disregard me xD


----------



## #1 Senpai

Hey, what's berserker..?


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh lol, it's for auction disregard me xD



hahahah i wish i could! always willing to hold/payment plans if you need!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Astro0 said:


> hahahah i wish i could! always willing to hold/payment plans if you need!



I think I shall wait until after the Rockbreaker's Festival Saving up for whatever may come<3 But definitely a beauty of a Skydancer


----------



## Libra

My first post on this thread, yeah! 

I joined Flight Rising a few days ago (thanks to the lovely Stina <3), so I thought I'd make a post here.  My username on FL is LadyAthena and my user ID number is 119572.

I'm currently trying to find my way around the site. I've read several FAQ's but wow, lots of text and my brain kinda went "okay, thx, bye". 

I managed to get enough treasure to buy two pretty dragons, but I don't think I'll be able to earn in the ten thousands a day or whatever it is that would be "normal" on this site. 

I tried the Coliseum and died after a few turns because I don't really understand yet how fighting works (yes, I did read a FAQ, but like I said; my brain went "bye-bye" ). I'm guessing it's because I don't have any weapons or spells or whatever it is dragons use, so I'll go back looking for a "Coliseum guide for dummies". 

Anywayyyyyyy, if I see someone here selling something pretty that interests me, I might send a PM asking if you'd accept TBT. I hope that's okay.


----------



## Astro0

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think I shall wait until after the Rockbreaker's Festival Saving up for whatever may come<3 But definitely a beauty of a Skydancer



good plan! i'm pretty keen for the festival, better start saving up for those skins 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> My first post on this thread, yeah!
> 
> I joined Flight Rising a few days ago (thanks to the lovely Stina <3), so I thought I'd make a post here.  My username on FL is LadyAthena and my user ID number is 119572.
> 
> I'm currently trying to find my way around the site. I've read several FAQ's but wow, lots of text and my brain kinda went "okay, thx, bye".
> 
> I managed to get enough treasure to buy two pretty dragons, but I don't think I'll be able to earn in the ten thousands a day or whatever it is that would be "normal" on this site.
> 
> I tried the Coliseum and died after a few turns because I don't really understand yet how fighting works (yes, I did read a FAQ, but like I said; my brain went "bye-bye" ). I'm guessing it's because I don't have any weapons or spells or whatever it is dragons use, so I'll go back looking for a "Coliseum guide for dummies".
> 
> Anywayyyyyyy, if I see someone here selling something pretty that interests me, I might send a PM asking if you'd accept TBT. I hope that's okay.



Welcome!
I hope you're having fun on flight rising! i know when i first joined my brain did the exact same thing haha, but once you get used to it, its super easy to understand and navigate! There's plenty of good coli guides, i don't use them but i know some other people on here do, i'm sure they could recommend some ^_^
If you want to make some more treasure i would defs recommend playing shock switch, its boring but if you play it on hard/extreme its pretty fun! and makes you a lot of treasure!
and if you see any babies you want from me, just let me know 
btw my username is Astro0Lauren if you wanna check out my lair/babies i'm selling/add me!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Libra said:


> My first post on this thread, yeah!
> 
> I joined Flight Rising a few days ago (thanks to the lovely Stina <3), so I thought I'd make a post here.  My username on FL is LadyAthena and my user ID number is 119572.
> 
> I'm currently trying to find my way around the site. I've read several FAQ's but wow, lots of text and my brain kinda went "okay, thx, bye".
> 
> I managed to get enough treasure to buy two pretty dragons, but I don't think I'll be able to earn in the ten thousands a day or whatever it is that would be "normal" on this site.
> 
> I tried the Coliseum and died after a few turns because I don't really understand yet how fighting works (yes, I did read a FAQ, but like I said; my brain went "bye-bye" ). I'm guessing it's because I don't have any weapons or spells or whatever it is dragons use, so I'll go back looking for a "Coliseum guide for dummies".
> 
> Anywayyyyyyy, if I see someone here selling something pretty that interests me, I might send a PM asking if you'd accept TBT. I hope that's okay.



I highly suggest 30 minute intervals of Shock Switch at the fairgrounds, nets 13k-16k+ Also friend requested you, I am Kurroko<3



> good plan! i'm pretty keen for the festival, better start saving up for those skins



Haha yup, I kept spending my treasure so finally made 60k and am not using my earnings until the festival is here And yuss, the skins<3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> Hey, what's berserker..?



augment stones that give dragons mad ups

also remember kids, each skin/accent is 35k each in the mp, so if that's how you plan on getting them, you better be saving quite a bit


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> augment stones that give dragons mad ups
> 
> also remember kids, each skin/accent is 35k each in the mp, so if that's how you plan on getting them, you better be saving quite a bit



Yup getting my 75k a day each day xD


----------



## Libra

Uh... I'm playing Tidal Trouble and I see the treasure being added but when I navigate to another page it's gone? Help? 

What I mean is; I get a message saying I have earned X treasure and I see it added to the total at the top of the page. But when I go to another page, the treasure disappears and goes back to what it was before. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. Help? 

[EDIT]

Huh, seems to be a glitch. I found this here:

_I've been having issues with tidal trouble today.
When I finish a puzzle, it says I win a certain amount of money, and that amount shows up in my overall treasure underneath my icon and such. However, as soon as I navigate away from the game or refresh the page, the thousands of coins that I earned just disappear!_

Right, so off to find another game to play, I guess.


----------



## Astro0

Libra said:


> Uh... I'm playing Tidal Trouble and I see the treasure being added but when I navigate to another page it's gone? Help?
> 
> What I mean is; I get a message saying I have earned X treasure and I see it added to the total at the top of the page. But when I go to another page, the treasure disappears and goes back to what it was before. I don't understand what I'm doing wrong. Help?
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Huh, seems to be a glitch. I found this here:
> 
> _I've been having issues with tidal trouble today.
> When I finish a puzzle, it says I win a certain amount of money, and that amount shows up in my overall treasure underneath my icon and such. However, as soon as I navigate away from the game or refresh the page, the thousands of coins that I earned just disappear!_
> 
> Right, so off to find another game to play, I guess.



Nah it does that but it comes back! It just takes time to register ^_^ it freaked me out too!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Picked up this gorgeous gal for 50 gems:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, the imperial girl reminds me of Lys * o *



oh my god im in love i want a midnight/mulberry/rose so bad screams

and so i bought a male midnight/ice/rose. B)
>becomes poor





@libra;; welcome to FR <3

also can i get a price check on these two maybe? i usually exalt but if theyll go for a lot ill sell em


Spoiler: babs


----------



## Libra

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. ^_^ The treasure isn't back yet, but I'll keep an eye on it. So many pretty dragons everyone has. *_*

So, question about leveling up dragons to fight and stuff. Would one dragon be enough or is it "the more, the better"? Is there a point to having high(er) level dragons?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Libra said:


> Thanks for the welcome, everyone. ^_^ The treasure isn't back yet, but I'll keep an eye on it. So many pretty dragons everyone has. *_*
> 
> So, question about leveling up dragons to fight and stuff. Would one dragon be enough or is it "the more, the better"? Is there a point to having high(er) level dragons?



well you cant really just lvl up one. you need 3, as 3 is a party. i have 3 25's and id never lvl any more to 25 ever again. it costs too much to tincture/stone all the dragons, and takes far too long. the point is to farm stuff for money, and also, to lvl up exalt fodder for more money. *imo* you need a team of 25's if you want to make any money, the games are trash and i havent touched them in... months


----------



## Libra

Shirohibiki said:


> well you cant really just lvl up one. you need 3, as 3 is a party. i have 3 25's and id never lvl any more to 25 ever again. it costs too much to tincture/stone all the dragons, and takes far too long. the point is to farm stuff for money, and also, to lvl up exalt fodder for more money. *imo* you need a team of 25's if you want to make any money, the games are trash and i havent touched them in... months



Thanks for the honest answer; it's much appreciated.  Right, so I had a feeling it'd be like this. I guess I'll just stick to playing some games and trying to buy pretty dragons to look at.


----------



## FireNinja1

#1 Senpai said:


> Hey, what's berserker..?



Berserker is an Augment Stone that gives +5 Strength, +3 Quickness, and +1 Agility. You can use it on a derg when it reaches level 17. It's unarguably the best Augment Stone that you can use for Farming/Levelxalt purposes, and it's not that expensive either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Got a few dragons for sale that are too pretty to send off to my partner just yet.
> 
> All are 8k. Feel free to send me a CR or post which you'd like along with your username.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ready to Breed in 2 days~


Just sent a CR for this one. I don't like what will come from breeding this derg with my pink imp but I'm sure that I can find someone else. Plus I'm a sucker for doubles.


----------



## Xanarcah

Libra said:


> My first post on this thread, yeah!
> 
> I joined Flight Rising a few days ago (thanks to the lovely Stina <3), so I thought I'd make a post here.  My username on FL is LadyAthena and my user ID number is 119572.
> 
> I'm currently trying to find my way around the site. I've read several FAQ's but wow, lots of text and my brain kinda went "okay, thx, bye".
> 
> I managed to get enough treasure to buy two pretty dragons, but I don't think I'll be able to earn in the ten thousands a day or whatever it is that would be "normal" on this site.
> 
> I tried the Coliseum and died after a few turns because I don't really understand yet how fighting works (yes, I did read a FAQ, but like I said; my brain went "bye-bye" ). I'm guessing it's because I don't have any weapons or spells or whatever it is dragons use, so I'll go back looking for a "Coliseum guide for dummies".
> 
> Anywayyyyyyy, if I see someone here selling something pretty that interests me, I might send a PM asking if you'd accept TBT. I hope that's okay.



Oh, hey, so you're Stina's friend that she said she got to join! I'm the one who made her join. XD 

If you'd like, you can add me on Skype and I can walk you through whatever you want. Stina and I have been messenging up a storm there already.

I'm on the bus heading to work right now, but I'll be back online this evening. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> Just sent a CR for this one. I don't like what will come from breeding this derg with my pink imp but I'm sure that I can find someone else. Plus I'm a sucker for doubles.


Enjoy your new dragon! Hopefully you can find someone awesome for him to make awesome babies with. XD


----------



## Dork

LOOK AT THIS NEW BABE I CAN'T


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sadly, going to auction her because I was in love with her colors but now I'm just like meh.  So, how much would she go for? I'm expecting like 1k and wondering if I should just exalt. She's level 3 so. 
(If any of you guys want her have at it.)




​ 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> LOOK AT THIS NEW BABE I CAN'T


She's so pretty!


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok! I'll put her up for 6 or 7k later.


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god im in love i want a midnight/mulberry/rose so bad screams



psstpsst
she has a mate


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> psstpsst
> she has a mate


I want der babies ;-; They are both so pretty! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I sold my dragon like in 2 minutes!


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I want der babies ;-; They are both so pretty!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I sold my dragon like in 2 minutes!



I'm probably gonna breed them in a few days, so I can ping you when their eggs hatch ^^
unless they have one egg
Then I'll shank a *****


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, Lafiel ping me to please /dies You're dergs are so beautiful.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

joining the party, lafiel consider pinging me too haha i'd totally trade you a crystal baby


----------



## tamagotchi

Spoiler: Color Prediction










Spoiler: Most Common Offspring Possibilities






*Most of their babies are really cute but man I saw 2-3 weirdo gembonds because the male's tert is way donk. Most of the babies were actually really cute though so yeah there goes my money ha ha!!

will also be breeding on 12.19.14 [ December 19, 2014 ]*​


----------



## FireNinja1

Just made two Imp nests. Sadly I won't have them ready to go until next month which is a real real shame.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, Lafiel ping me to please /dies You're dergs are so beautiful.



'Kay ^^

I also have Mercury and Arachne huhu









hypnoticsoul said:


> joining the party, lafiel consider pinging me too haha i'd totally trade you a crystal baby



it's like u kno the way to my heart


----------



## Libra

Tidal Trouble keeps glitching for me; the treasure never showed up and I tried again and it's the same problem; it simply disappears. It's actually the one game I like and I'm somewhat at least decent at and it doesn't work. *headdesks*


----------



## tamagotchi

Libra said:


> Tidal Trouble keeps glitching for me; the treasure never showed up and I tried again and it's the same problem; it simply disappears. It's actually the one game I like and I'm somewhat at least decent at and it doesn't work. *headdesks*



You could try it with less effects, that always works for me.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> it's like u kno the way to my heart


well!! they could make a good mate for the imp i got yesterday ah




she still needs a name too ://
but yeah..there might be a crystal with ur name on it...


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> well!! they could make a good mate for the imp i got yesterday ah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she still needs a name too ://
> but yeah..there might be a crystal with ur name on it...



I've always thought of Ilya/Lys as having a very 'Cherry-Blossoms at Midnight' thing going on

How about
• Fleur
• Lilium
• Flor
• Atropa
• Bellis
• Cyana

- - - Post Merge - - -

I WANT BUT SHOULD I
EUGHH

; v ;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I've always thought of Ilya/Lys as having a very 'Cherry-Blossoms at Midnight' thing going on
> 
> How about
> • Fleur
> • Lilium
> • Flor
> • Atropa
> • Bellis
> • Cyana
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I WANT BUT SHOULD I
> EUGHH
> 
> ; v ;



thanks for the names and if you don't get that spiral baby i will omg what a cutie


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> thanks for the names and if you don't get that spiral baby i will omg what a cutie



I bought him I had to
I AM TRIUMPHANT I HAVE A CRYSTAL BB HELLA


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I bought him I had to
> I AM TRIUMPHANT I HAVE A CRYSTAL BB HELLA



congrats 8) and thanks for showing me that teal crystal is #1


----------



## Creeper$

New hatchlings todayy!!!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

My first hatchlings hatch tomorrow, I'm excited <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Creeper$ said:


> New hatchlings todayy!!!



they all have nice colors, congrats 8)


----------



## FireNinja1

Just hatched this from an egg I found while scavenging. Third gen1 for me.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

FireNinja1 said:


> Just hatched this from an egg I found while scavenging. Third gen1 for me.



it has such nice colors i'm jealous. all the ones i hatch are gross :/ i was once the unfortunate owner of a pink/swamp/obsidian mirror. i couldn't find anyone to take him.


----------



## tamagotchi

hi

uhm

Okay

So, Spikes look really weird with skins. If you put a skin on a derg with spikes, some of the spikes will be hidden and some won't, and some will have weird choppy bits of the spikes hanging out. It's really weird. I think there should be seperate skins for spikes, since it alters the lineart. Or, at least make it where the spikes disappear when the skin is worn.


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> it has such nice colors i'm jealous. all the ones i hatch are gross :/ i was once the unfortunate owner of a pink/swamp/obsidian mirror. i couldn't find anyone to take him.



i gave that pink gen 1 mirror to a newbie during registration


a couple minutes later i check his lair


iT ISNT EVEN THERE


i left him a message AND HE NEVER RESPONDED


smh


----------



## FireNinja1

hypnoticsoul said:


> it has such nice colors i'm jealous. all the ones i hatch are gross :/ i was once the unfortunate owner of a pink/swamp/obsidian mirror. i couldn't find anyone to take him.



Yeah I was initially happy. The secondary irks me a bit but I think I'll keep him.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> i gave that pink gen 1 mirror to a newbie during registration
> 
> 
> a couple minutes later i check his lair
> 
> 
> iT ISNT EVEN THERE
> 
> 
> i left him a message AND HE NEVER RESPONDED
> 
> 
> smh


YOU'VE BEEN PLAYED FOR A FOOL. i don't think i'd ever give a newbie a gen 1 tbh even the ugly mirror bro deserved better which he didn't get


FireNinja1 said:


> Yeah I was initially happy. The secondary irks me a bit but I think I'll keep him.



yeah, the secondary's kind of gross, but you can definitely work around it. just don't give him facet when it comes out bc i imagine it's as intense as crystal magenta


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> YOU'VE BEEN PLAYED FOR A FOOL. i don't think i'd ever give a newbie a gen 1 tbh even the ugly mirror bro deserved better which he didn't get




r.i.p gayle 2014


50k more for a kawaii desu aqua crystal coatl lol kill me now


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> psstpsst
> she has a mate



BUT I BOUGHT A MATE FOR HER ;_; /insulted
ill still take a baby tho ngl...,, lmfao... ireally like the purple wings rip

i also never get eggs from scavenging and idk how the **** you guys get so many???


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> BUT I BOUGHT A MATE FOR HER ;_; /insulted
> ill still take a baby tho ngl...,, lmfao... ireally like the purple wings rip
> 
> i also never get eggs from scavenging and idk how the **** you guys get so many???



IT'S OKIE
THEY MIGHT HAVE A DAUGHTER


----------



## hypnoticsoul

the higher my scavenging level got, i got less eggs haha. now it's level 25 and i'm working on leveling other things


----------



## #1 Senpai

Would anyone want to take this little one?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> IT'S OKIE
> THEY MIGHT HAVE A DAUGHTER



ah yes... -rubs hands together- -u- a female... hope for 5 eggs tbh


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> ah yes... -rubs hands together- -u- a female... hope for 5 eggs tbh



if we're all talking about the gorgeous imp pair
they won't have 5


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> if we're all talking about the gorgeous imp pair
> they won't have 5



U kno what would be sad
if they have one

Rip if that actually happens tho


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> U kno what would be sad
> if they have one
> 
> Rip if that actually happens tho



omg i'll be so sad
i think 80% of the thread will be sad


----------



## gnoixaim

hypnoticsoul said:


> if we're all talking about the gorgeous imp pair
> they won't have 5



DON'T JINX IT, IT WILL BE A FULL NEST. /prays


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> DON'T JINX IT, IT WILL BE A FULL NEST. /prays



2 dragons of the same breed can't have a nest of 5 no matter how much hope u put into it


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> 2 dragons of the same breed can't have a nest of 5 no matter how much hope u put into it



glitches tho
jks


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> glitches tho
> jks


i think you would crash the whole website if that happened


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> i think you would crash the whole website if that happened



It's sad bc it's true

poor FR servers :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

ON THE BRIGHT SIDE
WE'LL SEE HOW MANY EGGS TOMORROW


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> It's sad bc it's true
> 
> poor FR servers :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ON THE BRIGHT SIDE
> WE'LL SEE HOW MANY EGGS TOMORROW



OH MAN I'M PUMPED will you be on after rollover

also no one use your gathering turns until after the announcement about the festival because i've heard that you won't get geodes?? idk if it's true but just to be careful


----------



## #1 Senpai

what festival?


----------



## FireNinja1

#1 Senpai said:


> what festival?


There's a festival at the end of every month.

inb4 1 egg nest gl


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> OH MAN I'M PUMPED will you be on after rollover
> 
> also no one use your gathering turns until after the announcement about the festival because i've heard that you won't get geodes?? idk if it's true but just to be careful



U kno it B)
THANKSGIVING BREAK IS HERE THANK THE ICEWARDEN


----------



## hypnoticsoul

FireNinja1 said:


> There's a festival at the end of every month.
> 
> inb4 1 egg nest gl



everyone keeps saying 1 egg it's gonna happen because of us oh man

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> U kno it B)
> THANKSGIVING BREAK IS HERE THANK THE ICEWARDEN



WOOO i'm so glad bc festival but i have to finish my research paper that was due friday ://


----------



## FireNinja1

hypnoticsoul said:


> everyone keeps saying 1 egg it's gonna happen because of us oh man



lol yeah, then it's one hatchling that people might possibly just pay an arm and a leg for.

Laf 21:34
There's a festival at the end of every month.
inb4 1 egg nest gl
Laf: wow steve 21:35


----------



## hypnoticsoul

FireNinja1 said:


> lol yeah, then it's one hatchling that people might possibly just pay an arm and a leg for.
> 
> Laf 21:34
> There's a festival at the end of every month.
> inb4 1 egg nest gl
> Laf: wow steve 21:35



or we'll just have a battle. see who _really_ wants it the most


----------



## FireNinja1

hypnoticsoul said:


> or we'll just have a battle. see who _really_ wants it the most



I'm already set on imp nests here, I'm just going to get a soda and watch the fireworks lol.

if ur gonna have a battle plz do it hunger game  style


----------



## Naiad

100K I DONT HAVE 100k
****

ALSO STEVE IF YOU JINXED IT

- - - Post Merge - - -

D:<


----------



## #1 Senpai

lolwat

hey what kind of dragon would be sold the lowest?


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> 2 dragons of the same breed can't have a nest of 5 no matter how much hope u put into it



i honestly forgot about that
rip me

i also forgot the festival is tomorrow.
sigh. means more ****ty farming in coli


----------



## hypnoticsoul

FireNinja1 said:


> I'm already set on imp nests here, I'm just going to get a soda and watch the fireworks lol.
> 
> if ur gonna have a battle plz do it hunger game  style



i can't promise anything, i've never seen/read it


Lafiel said:


> 100K I DONT HAVE 100k
> ****


thats why you SAVE woooo (fireworks)


----------



## nard

im literally going to explode hhnnngggg









I NEED 30k MORE AND THE EXALT FODDER WONT SELL THEY'Re ONLY 5k WTFFFF


THAT AQUA COATL WILL BE MINEEEEEE


----------



## Naiad

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1252689

Those threads where it's just like 10/10 beautiful


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1252689
> 
> Those threads where it's just like 10/10 beautiful



omg i saw something where someone pointed out wildclaws have tiny ears too
it's all too cute


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> omg i saw something where someone pointed out wildclaws have tiny ears too
> it's all too cute




OH GOSH I JUST NOTICED

ICEDADDY GETTING DEFENSIVE THO
GOSH I LOVE THIS SITE


----------



## tamagotchi

why do male coatls have these huge ass tongues while females have these cute tiny ones


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> why do male coatls have these huge ass tongues while females have these cute tiny ones



B) _you know why_


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> B) _you know why_



GOODBYE FOREVER


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> B) _you know why_



see you space cowboy im done and gone bYE


----------



## nard

ok nate u can do dis

16k more for a crystal derg and you'll be broke


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> B) _you know why_


/dying _bye_


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whoo finally made over 100k Treasure


----------



## Shirohibiki

i love scarring people its beautiful -wipes tear from eye-


----------



## nard

pro: I got my aqua crystal coatl






con: I have 56 treasure left


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> pro: I got my aqua crystal coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con: I have 56 treasure left



Pro: breed & sell crystal bbs


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Pro: breed & sell crystal bbs




But I need... another crystal... 


//DIES


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> pro: I got my aqua crystal coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con: I have 56 treasure left



spend it on something you won't value


----------



## DarkOnyx

I missed the regristration date again!D:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

sharkystriker22 said:


> I missed the regristration date again!D:



by 5 days.. if you're lucky they'll mess up big again and drown it out with another registration window soon.


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> by 5 days.. if you're lucky they'll mess up big again and drown it out with another registration window soon.



what'd they mess up on? .0.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> what'd they mess up on? .0.



life and the entire site

idk about the most recent one, i think they're just trying to keep blocking out customer issues
but before they opened the registration when you guys came in, there was a phase where a bunch of people were getting banned for botting. a lot of them weren't botting, but they they had to go through hell trying to get their accounts back because no matter how many times they say "use the "contact us" if you're having problems" they will most likely never get back to you.
so they opened a window to bring in a bunch of people and distract everyone from their huge mistake


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> what'd they mess up on? .0.



everything they put it all on short notice and im p sure barely anyone (on fr terms) signed up bc i dont think they really knew??

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> life and the entire site
> 
> idk about the most recent one, i think they're just trying to keep blocking out customer issues
> but before they opened the registration when you guys came in, there was a phase where a bunch of people were getting banned for botting. a lot of them weren't botting, but they they had to go through hell trying to get their accounts back because no matter how many times they say "use the "contact us" if you're having problems" they will most likely never get back to you.
> so they opened a window to bring in a bunch of people and distract everyone from their huge mistake



oh nvm this is way better but um short notice yeah

at least this newest one because i saw only a few come in in Plague hoRRIBLE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> everything they put it all on short notice and im p sure barely anyone (on fr terms) signed up bc i dont think they really knew??
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> oh nvm this is way better but um short notice yeah
> 
> at least this newest one because i saw only a few come in in Plague hoRRIBLE



lmao this window was very short notice. i only knew like. a week before it happened.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> life and the entire site
> 
> idk about the most recent one, i think they're just trying to keep blocking out customer issues
> but before they opened the registration when you guys came in, there was a phase where a bunch of people were getting banned for botting. a lot of them weren't botting, but they they had to go through hell trying to get their accounts back because no matter how many times they say "use the "contact us" if you're having problems" they will most likely never get back to you.
> so they opened a window to bring in a bunch of people and distract everyone from their huge mistake



Oh wow O_O


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, I didn't expect another window until like February!  


Fuzzling said:


> pro: I got my aqua crystal coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con: I have 56 treasure left


She's so beautiful! What color is she mainly? 


Lafiel said:


> I'm probably gonna breed them in a few days, so I can ping you when their eggs hatch ^^
> unless they have one egg
> Then I'll shank a *****



You said shank.
YOU SAID SHANK. I love you!   Not really but your awesome D:


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, I didn't expect another window until like February!
> 
> She's so beautiful! What color is she mainly?
> 
> 
> You said shank.
> YOU SAID SHANK. I love you!   Not really but your awesome D:



You can tell my clicking on her image ^^ She's:

Primary: Aqua Crystal
Secondary: Denim Stripes
Tertiary: Lavender Underbelly

SHANK IS A BEAUTIFUL WORD
hella yea I'm awesome 
<3 U too


----------



## #1 Senpai

Fuzzling said:


> pro: I got my aqua crystal coatl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con: I have 56 treasure left



SO CUTE!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Saving up for this one~  Hope I can get enough in time.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i wanna get more crystal dragons and join the fun, but i have two, and i also wanna save up for a dragon with facet
:/ conflict


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> You can tell my clicking on her image ^^ She's:
> 
> Primary: Aqua Crystal
> Secondary: Denim Stripes
> Tertiary: Lavender Underbelly
> 
> SHANK IS A BEAUTIFUL WORD
> hella yea I'm awesome
> <3 U too


She is so beautiful~! Yeah I just remembered to click her picture. Thanks. I'min love with Sea foam/Rose or Aqua dragons. 
 Your awesome-er. A word? YEP!


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> She is so beautiful~! Yeah I just remembered to click her picture. Thanks. I'min love with Sea foam/Rose or Aqua dragons.
> Your awesome-er. A word? YEP!



Feel free to pick some pairs from my lair~ I have quite a few pastel ones ^^

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=86693

My sister's helping me hold a few hatchlings, if you're interested. iirc, we have a few seafoams

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=115561


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> life and the entire site
> 
> idk about the most recent one, i think they're just trying to keep blocking out customer issues
> but before they opened the registration when you guys came in, there was a phase where a bunch of people were getting banned for botting. a lot of them weren't botting, but they they had to go through hell trying to get their accounts back because no matter how many times they say "use the "contact us" if you're having problems" they will most likely never get back to you.
> so they opened a window to bring in a bunch of people and distract everyone from their huge mistake



oh _my._
btw i can confirm them literally never getting back to anyone ever
i got gems scammed from me, and one person got theirs back
after waiting like a month+ for a response, they said they wouldnt give mine back hahahahah rip
(course the person couldve been lying that they got theirs back but why would they lie about that)


----------



## #1 Senpai

Cuppycakez said:


> Saving up for this one~  Hope I can get enough in time.



oh my gosh! Such a pretty dragon!! Crystal gene is so nice! 
Sadly I only have one crystal baby aha.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Spoiler:  I stalked your lair ;-; 



Well. I thought this one was really reallllllllllly pretty. Next time you breed them, if you don't mind I want to see the babies! 




And honestly, this one is just to freakin beautiful!


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Spoiler:  I stalked your lair ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Well. I thought this one was really reallllllllllly pretty. Next time you breed them, if you don't mind I want to see the babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And honestly, this one is just to freakin beautiful!



Merrow's actually gonna breed with my crystal boy, Selkie! ^ w ^
They'll be sure to produce pretty crystals/irishims tho so much blue and green huehue

Aeris and Fluffthoughts might end up with Darker-Secondary babies, but their Primaries will always be Sky, I think.

I'll be sure to ping you when the nests are ready~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> oh _my._
> btw i can confirm them literally never getting back to anyone ever
> i got gems scammed from me, and one person got theirs back
> after waiting like a month+ for a response, they said they wouldnt give mine back hahahahah rip
> (course the person couldve been lying that they got theirs back but why would they lie about that)



yeah, you're a good example of why the site needs serious changes. i've never been scammed because i barely ever do any unsupported transactions, and when i do i make them send things first. since you know. they have an _item selling/trading sub-forum_, but they don't have any features that _actually support_ it so you don't get things stolen. but then you wait months to hear from them just to find out
whoops
that's your own fault for thinking you could get back the gems you clearly deserve

also did you hear about the person who got scammed a sprite? that was insane


----------



## tamagotchi

5 MORE DAYS UNTIL MY CRYSTAL BABY SCREAMS

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, you're a good example of why the site needs serious changes. i've never been scammed because i barely ever do any unsupported transactions, and when i do i make them send things first. since you know. they have an _item selling/trading sub-forum_, but they don't have any features that _actually support_ it so you don't get things stolen. but then you wait months to hear from them just to find out
> whoops
> that's your own fault for thinking you could get back the gems you clearly deserve
> 
> also did you hear about the person who got scammed a sprite? that was insane



someone got scammed a sprite???
why do people even do that smh


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> 5 MORE DAYS UNTIL MY CRYSTAL BABY SCREAMS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> someone got scammed a sprite???
> why do people even do that smh



yeah i think it was a water. but word got out and they ended up with like over 100 haha


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah i think it was a water. but word got out and they ended up with like over 100 haha



LMAO "hey guys i just got scammed my water sprite...>?"""

"HERE TaKE 100 GOD ****ING BLESS YOUR WONDERFUL SOUL JESUS CHRIST"


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> LMAO "hey guys i just got scammed my water sprite...>?"""
> 
> "HERE TaKE 100 GOD ****ING BLESS YOUR WONDERFUL SOUL JESUS CHRIST"



lmao yeah that's p much what happened. a bunch of people sent them to the person. it was crazy


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

RetroT said:


> LMAO "hey guys i just got scammed my water sprite...>?"""
> 
> "HERE TaKE 100 GOD ****ING BLESS YOUR WONDERFUL SOUL JESUS CHRIST"



OMG lol that is pretty crazy xD but hey, some nice people up in there


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, you're a good example of why the site needs serious changes. i've never been scammed because i barely ever do any unsupported transactions, and when i do i make them send things first. since you know. they have an _item selling/trading sub-forum_, but they don't have any features that _actually support_ it so you don't get things stolen. but then you wait months to hear from them just to find out
> whoops
> that's your own fault for thinking you could get back the gems you clearly deserve
> 
> also did you hear about the person who got scammed a sprite? that was insane



i didnt even know it was "unsupported"! the person was doing gems for treasure for lair expansions which i desperately needed! then the person got banned and another person who was going to get one PMed me and told me to contact the mods. so i did. and i got that literally standard automated response and they basically told me to **** off and i was like "whuh ok,,,,,,"


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> i didnt even know it was "unsupported"! the person was doing gems for treasure for lair expansions which i desperately needed! then the person got banned and another person who was going to get one PMed me and told me to contact the mods. so i did. and i got that literally standard automated response and they basically told me to **** off and i was like "whuh ok,,,,,,"



These stories are freaking me out T_T Sounds like the crap support on Neopets, but like 5-10x worse Dx


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> i didnt even know it was "unsupported"! the person was doing gems for treasure for lair expansions which i desperately needed! then the person got banned and another person who was going to get one PMed me and told me to contact the mods. so i did. and i got that literally standard automated response and they basically told me to **** off and i was like "whuh ok,,,,,,"



yeah, they let that be a thing that happens, but they still don't have anything like crossroads where you can actually safely trade things with other players. so if you want to, you have to send them the things and pray that they're a good person.
and they have straight up said that item trading and such is unsupported and yet




there it is

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> These stories are freaking me out T_T Sounds like the crap support on Neopets, but like 5-10x worse Dx



that's exactly what it is. enjoy your stay


----------



## tamagotchi

Kairi-Kitten said:


> These stories are freaking me out T_T Sounds like the crap support on Neopets, but like 5-10x worse Dx



yeah , ,, but luckily a lot of the people on the forums are really nice and as long as you're careful and the offer doesn't seem sketchy you should be okay tbh

think there should be an item trade uhm... trade thing
kinda like the crossroads


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

RetroT said:


> yeah , ,, but luckily a lot of the people on the forums are really nice and as long as you're careful and the offer doesn't seem sketchy you should be okay tbh
> 
> think there should be an item trade uhm... trade thing
> kinda like the crossroads



Ooo that's really good to hear, my thoughts are they need to fix some of these problems quickly >_< I shall definitely be wary


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooo that's really good to hear, my thoughts are they need to fix some of these problems quickly >_< I shall definitely be wary



seeing the word quickly in this makes me laugh
they don't do things quickly at flightrising.com
augment stones weren't even working by the time i joined the site.
which was literally 1 year after they started the site.
they take their time doing things. change will be quite some time.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> seeing the word quickly in this makes me laugh
> they don't do things quickly at flightrising.com
> augment stones weren't even working by the time i joined the site.
> which was literally 1 year after they started the site.
> they take their time doing things. change will be quite some time.



Okkkkkk, well then O_O Guess we'll be having to keep an eye out for any significant changes over a long period of time Dx Seems unfortunate >:


----------



## tamagotchi

gotta take their sWEET OL TIME MAN


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yeah ok but for real if someone ever wants to trade with you, no matter what it is, if you feel like they're shady in anyway i would suggest checking this tumblr before making a decision.
which reminds me. if you ever come across someone shady that wants to trade with you, and you *know* they've done something, don't mention that. it's considered blacklisting and you can get in trouble. just say something like "no thank you!! i'm not interested " and leave it at that so you don't run the risk of getting banned


----------



## Shirohibiki

problem was, it SEEMED very legit. i was also a newbie back then. :/ sighs deeply
i thought about telling that other person that they turned me down, but i think i got distracted or gave up or forgot about it. eh. still wish we could pay for that ****ty lairspace in gems, ****ing RIDIC to only pay 800k+ treasure like wow no


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah ok but for real if someone ever wants to trade with you, no matter what it is, if you feel like they're shady in anyway i would suggest checking this tumblr before making a decision.
> which reminds me. if you ever come across someone shady that wants to trade with you, and you *know* they've done something, don't mention that. it's considered blacklisting and you can get in trouble. just say something like "no thank you!! i'm not interested " and leave it at that so you don't run the risk of getting banned



Bookmarked the Tumblr, thanks Definitely helpful. I shall also keep a permanent note of the blacklisting Definitely will only say "No thanks, not interested" better to be safe then sorry.

Glad I am getting some info from you guys, definitely helps out someone new like me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> problem was, it SEEMED very legit. i was also a newbie back then. :/ sighs deeply
> i thought about telling that other person that they turned me down, but i think i got distracted or gave up or forgot about it. eh. still wish we could pay for that ****ty lairspace in gems, ****ing RIDIC to only pay 800k+ treasure like wow no



I FEEL YOU. or at least like... idr what it's called but. every once in a while just put in some amount of treasure. like you can do with the vault. but no, ALL AT ONCE OR NOT AT ALL. well frickin forget you gladekeeper i don't need your blessing anyway


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> I FEEL YOU. or at least like... idr what it's called but. every once in a while just put in some amount of treasure. like you can do with the vault. but no, ALL AT ONCE OR NOT AT ALL. well frickin forget you gladekeeper i don't need your blessing anyway



ikr ugh
i read on that tumblr that there are more gem lair expansion services? is this true? i have not checked the forums in ages because im sorta bored of FR even tho i wish i wasnt, but... if this is true that there are reliable ones i am all over that **** i want 100 spaces


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> ikr ugh
> i read on that tumblr that there are more gem lair expansion services? is this true? i have not checked the forums in ages because im sorta bored of FR even tho i wish i wasnt, but... if this is true that there are reliable ones i am all over that **** i want 100 spaces



there probably are reliable ones, but idk really. i don't really look around for that stuff. but i do know that there are at least a few trust worthy people that buy gems for treasure


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> there probably are reliable ones, but idk really. i don't really look around for that stuff. but i do know that there are at least a few trust worthy people that buy gems for treasure



alright, perhaps i will look. well if i ever feel like buying gems again lol (>tomorrow comes and i buy more or something rip, im so weak)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> alright, perhaps i will look. well if i ever feel like buying gems again lol (>tomorrow comes and i buy more or something rip, im so weak)



haha be careful with your money. put it into things you think are worth it. ignore the time i bought 6+ dragons and completely cancelled out the lair expansion i had just bought


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha be careful with your money. put it into things you think are worth it. ignore the time i bought 6+ dragons and completely cancelled out the lair expansion i had just bought



i know ;P im actually stingy and ONLY buy stuff i like LOL
yeah ive been buying dergs a lot recently too... bye all my seafood stores rip in pieces theY EAT IT ALL


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> i know ;P im actually stingy and ONLY buy stuff i like LOL
> yeah ive been buying dergs a lot recently too... bye all my seafood stores rip in pieces theY EAT IT ALL



haha i have way too many spirals and seafood eaters, and they're all going to starve because lair expansion > converting food
but i barely have any meat and plant eaters, i always have plenty of food points for them.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha i have way too many spirals and seafood eaters, and they're all going to starve because lair expansion > converting food
> but i barely have any meat and plant eaters, i always have plenty of food points for them.



me irl
literally thousands of meats and plants
zero bugs/seafood
why cant we choose what the ones that can eat multiple things eat again??????????? cause they ****ing default to seafood or bugs i can tell you that much


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> me irl
> literally thousands of meats and plants
> zero bugs/seafood
> why cant we choose what the ones that can eat multiple things eat again??????????? cause they ****ing default to seafood or bugs i can tell you that much



yep  they always eat what's first on their list


----------



## Naiad

rollover's gonna come soon
in less than an hour I'll either be sobbing with joy or just sobbing


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> rollover's gonna come soon
> in less than an hour I'll either be sobbing with joy or just sobbing



me too for several reasons:
what if you only have 1 egg
what if the holiday apparel is ugly like flameforger's
do i buy the 5th nest so that my crystals can breed or wait a day for nests to be open??

also i'm so glad some clans stepped up so that earth can get dominance omg i thought beastclan was gonna ruin it for them. i would feel so bad


----------



## Cuppycakez

They should just get wifi ratings like here!  Then you can know who's a scammer or not. 

I know someone explained before, but can someone explain again what roll over is please? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH WAIT I THINK I KNOW


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
Dominance?


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> me too for several reasons:
> what if you only have 1 egg
> what if the holiday apparel is ugly like flameforger's
> do i buy the 5th nest so that my crystals can breed or wait a day for nests to be open??
> 
> also i'm so glad some clans stepped up so that earth can get dominance omg i thought beastclan was gonna ruin it for them. i would feel so bad



1 egg would be too sad
OH GOSH HOLIDAY TOMORROW HELLA


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> They should just get wifi ratings like here!  Then you can know who's a scammer or not.
> 
> I know someone explained before, but can someone explain again what roll over is please?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OH WAIT I THINK I KNOW
> 
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> Dominance?



it's just when the site restarts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> 1 egg would be too sad
> OH GOSH HOLIDAY TOMORROW HELLA



oh that reminds me i was gonna share with everyone the best places to grind in the coliseum let me find the thing real quick


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw. I was in the middle of battling. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

What yay Holiday! It's 3 AM Sunday for me. So do you mean Monday or on today Sunday/later.  

My first FR Holiday. <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

okaY KIDS!! if you wanna participate in the earning of holiday items, you gotta collect the holiday currency! rockbreaker's ceremony(is that what it's called i already forgot help) has the pretty currency called DEEPEARTH GEODES thank god for google or i would have no idea

ANYWAY you can get geods from using your gathering turns in *EARTH* area. so you just. click gather items and whichever you choose to do you just choose earth and roll with it and you can get geodes.

and you also get them as coliseum drops!! woo so you just battle monsters that are either *earth* or *neutral* which brings me to my main point of where are good places to do this.

Woodland Path, Scorched Forest, Waterway, and Arena have the most earth/neutral monsters but the Scorched Forest, Waterway, Arena, Boreal Wood, and Kelp Beds are where monsters that are earth/neutral are more likely to show up. but don't go to the kelp beds ok it'll take forever what the frick.

so for people that don't have level 25s i would suggest either woodland path or scorched forest.

also you can only get chest drops from earth monsters alrighty i think that's everything. but if you really don't wanna wait around for chests to drop in the coli, the skins and accents are sold in the skins section of the marketplace for 35k each. 
and i guess i should say bc some people might not be able to figure it out, holiday items are sold in festive favors hah,,

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Aw. I was in the middle of battling.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What yay Holiday! It's 3 AM Sunday for me. So do you mean Monday or on today Sunday/later.
> 
> My first FR Holiday. <3



the holiday basically starts at 00:30 fr server time, or whenever they make the announcement on the front page. so if it's 3 am for you it's at 3:30am pretty much


----------



## Naiad

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ann&id=1253674

THE ANNOUNCEMENT IS OUT NOWWWW


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ann&id=1253674
> 
> THE ANNOUNCEMENT IS OUT NOWWWW



i knew the bear would be ugly im so sad
but i swear to go if wind bear isn't a panda i'll riot


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ann&id=1253674
> 
> THE ANNOUNCEMENT IS OUT NOWWWW



The Wildclaw Skins and dem Treads is what I want xD


----------



## Libra

Are there specific times when maintenance is done? I'm logged out but when I try to log-in, it says the site is down for maintenance (and yet over 1,200 people are on-line?). Also; while I have "Remember Me" checked, I keep having to put my username and password again (after the site is back up again, I mean); is this normal?


----------



## Astro0

hypnoticsoul said:


> i knew the bear would be ugly im so sad
> but i swear to go if wind bear isn't a panda i'll riot



urgh you're right, the bear is ugly :/ gonna get it anyway haha
not too keen on like any of the skins, either... they don't go on any dergs i really like....
lil disappointed but oh well!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh yeah and if you plan on buying all four of the holiday items, buy the emblem *last*. it's the only one that'll be back next year.


----------



## Astro0

Libra said:


> Are there specific times when maintenance is done? I'm logged out but when I try to log-in, it says the site is down for maintenance (and yet over 1,200 people are on-line?). Also; while I have "Remember Me" checked, I keep having to put my username and password again (after the site is back up again, I mean); is this normal?



its 00:00-00:30 every day


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Libra said:


> Are there specific times when maintenance is done? I'm logged out but when I try to log-in, it says the site is down for maintenance (and yet over 1,200 people are on-line?). Also; while I have "Remember Me" checked, I keep having to put my username and password again (after the site is back up again, I mean); is this normal?


maintenance goes from 00:00 to 00:30 and yes all of that is normal.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh yeah and if you plan on buying all four of the holiday items, buy the emblem *last*. it's the only one that'll be back next year.



Good to know, Treads first for me.


----------



## Libra

Astro0 said:


> its 00:00-00:30 every day





hypnoticsoul said:


> maintenance goes from 00:00 to 00:30 and yes all of that is normal.



Ah, okay then. Thank you both.


----------



## tamagotchi

What the **** that bear is disgusting get that **** away


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

RetroT said:


> What the **** that bear is disgusting get that **** away



Totally agree^


----------



## tamagotchi

the skins are okay.,...

i only really like the wildclaws


----------



## Naiad

I have two eggs welp


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I have two eggs welp



ILL TRADE YOU A PINK CRYSTAL SPIRAL


----------



## Libra

My two very first hatchlings. They're kinda cute.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

also this is all i have to work with this month ugh



Spoiler: thank god for wildclaws









she looks kinda weird tho so idk


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> ILL TRADE YOU A PINK CRYSTAL SPIRAL



WE DON'T EVEN KNOW THE BABIES' GENDER YET

but ye i'll take you up on that offer spirals are cool
and like _crystal_


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> WE DON'T EVEN KNOW THE BABIES' GENDER YET
> 
> but ye i'll take you up on that offer spirals are cool
> and like _crystal_



IF THERE'S A BOY I'LL TRADE YOU A CRYSTAL SPIRAL
yeah i think ill buy the nest later so they can get on it today


----------



## Naiad

also
I'm not usually a fan of Clown/Eyespots
but dayuum
I scryed these babies as adults and they make it _work_

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=86693&page=4

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> IF THERE'S A BOY I'LL TRADE YOU A CRYSTAL SPIRAL
> yeah i think ill buy the nest later so they can get on it today



OK
prays for boy


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> also
> I'm not usually a fan of Clown/Eyespots
> but dayuum
> I scryed these babies as adults and they make it _work_
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=86693&page=4


you mean the wildclaws? i agree, they're super cute uvu


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Damn O_O This skin was MADE for my Wildclaw xD Colors go so well together:







Uh yeah, I spent 50k on the AH because I hate waiting for skins to restock xD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Damn O_O This skin was MADE for my Wildclaw xD Colors go so well together:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah, I spent 50k on the AH because I hate waiting for skins to restock xD



looking good uvu but i hope you have a good income because dang


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> looking good uvu but i hope you have a good income because dang



I get my daily 75k within 2-2 1/2 hours so it's not too shabby <:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I get my daily 75k within 2-2 1/2 hours so it's not too shabby <:



oh yeah that was you
well keep at it kiddo


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh yeah that was you
> well keep at it kiddo



Can do hehe May continue my earning tomorrow haha, far too lazy to fairgrounds right now meh xD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Can do hehe May continue my earning tomorrow haha, far too lazy to fairgrounds right now meh xD



yeah, it's 2:30 am and i already bought the sash, so i'll be going to bed soon


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> you mean the wildclaws? i agree, they're super cute uvu



yyuup






I GOT THIS BEAUTIFUL CRYSTAL GIRL FOR 65K
OH GOSH
SHE WAS JUST THERE
THIS WAS PROLLY A MISPRICE
SHE'S RLY PRETTY GOSH


----------



## Astro0

ahh no i'm outta space and have 4 eggs i need to hatch!
all in the AH for 5k, super cheap! the hatches on this page 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=4
(obvs not they crystal bab for 5k haha)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> yyuup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THIS BEAUTIFUL CRYSTAL GIRL FOR 65K
> OH GOSH
> SHE WAS JUST THERE
> THIS WAS PROLLY A MISPRICE
> SHE'S RLY PRETTY GOSH



OMG GRATS O_O SO PRETTY!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> yyuup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT THIS BEAUTIFUL CRYSTAL GIRL FOR 65K
> OH GOSH
> SHE WAS JUST THERE
> THIS WAS PROLLY A MISPRICE
> SHE'S RLY PRETTY GOSH



WOAH SHE'S REALLY PRETTY nice catch homie 8))

- - - Post Merge - - -

remember when we joked about the nice imps only having one egg




my crystals.
i spent 250k just so that i could get a single egg a day earlier.


----------



## Naiad

Ahh thanks ; u ;

In case anyone's still looking for semi-cheap crystals, there's two pretty ridgies in the AH right now for less than 80k











- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> WOAH SHE'S REALLY PRETTY nice catch homie 8))
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> remember when we joked about the nice imps only having one egg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my crystals.
> i spent 250k just so that i could get a single egg a day earlier.



rip

there's just those pairs that screw you over e - e


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> rip
> 
> there's just those pairs that screw you over e - e



EVERYTIME i get a nice pair together and they're rtb they just kinda
hey 
we only wanna make.. 1 egg. oh you promised someone they could have one for free?
what. a. shame.  im gonna kill em


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> EVERYTIME i get a nice pair together and they're rtb they just kinda
> hey
> we only wanna make.. 1 egg. oh you promised someone they could have one for free?
> what. a. shame.  im gonna kill em



I need to start praying that I get a Christmas miracle from my ONLY Crystal Derg >: i.e. more than 1 egg plz xD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I need to start praying that I get a Christmas miracle from my ONLY Crystal Derg >: i.e. more than 1 egg plz xD



breed it with a dragon with iridescent. then the hatchlings will have a 50/50 chance of crystal. my crystal girl's mate has tiger so it's gonna be super hard to get crystals from them until he gets crystal too


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> breed it with a dragon with iridescent. then the hatchlings will have a 50/50 chance of crystal. my crystal girl's mate has tiger so it's gonna be super hard to get crystals from them until he gets crystal too



I will do that then <: I have quite a few Iridescent males.


----------



## Libra

RetroT said:


> You could try it with less effects, that always works for me.



Uh, how do I do that? I don't see any options or whatever so I'm not sure what you mean when you say "less effects".


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i've gotten a nature egg and a plague egg since i started grinding i'm so happy
crystal is that much closer


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> Uh, how do I do that? I don't see any options or whatever so I'm not sure what you mean when you say "less effects".



Okay, I tried another browser and that seems to work better. *knocks on wood*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Libra said:


> Okay, I tried another browser and that seems to work better. *knocks on wood*



yeah, i've heard about certain browsers having problems. good luck.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> i've gotten a nature egg and a plague egg since i started grinding i'm so happy
> crystal is that much closer



I don't wanna sound noobish, but where do you grind for those eggs O_O?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I don't wanna sound noobish, but where do you grind for those eggs O_O?



i've just been grinding for geodes in the woodland path and i got a couple eggs haha


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> i've just been grinding for geodes in the woodland path and i got a couple eggs haha



OMG so going to coli now hehe <:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG so going to coli now hehe <:



haha good luck
also i got the bear and now that i've seen it's whole body frickin
what were they thinking omg


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha good luck
> also i got the bear and now that i've seen it's whole body frickin
> what were they thinking omg



Haha it's face is ridiculous enough as is xD
And thanks, gonna need it, so much junk so far


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Haha it's face is ridiculous enough as is xD
> And thanks, gonna need it, so much junk so far



that junk is how you make money c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> that junk is how you make money c:



Oooo gonna start selling off my hoards of crap then xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> i knew the bear would be ugly im so sad
> but i swear to go if wind bear isn't a panda i'll riot



holy **** youre right i wasnt expecting that
oh my god its so hideous
rofl i dont like the skins either, only the accents
rip me


----------



## nard

geodes tho


is it bad im getting more battle stones than geodes?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> geodes tho
> 
> 
> is it bad im getting more battle stones than geodes?



lol sounds normal to me, god i hate farming this ****
(nikki is grumpy in the morning)


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> lol sounds normal to me, god i hate farming this ****
> (nikki is grumpy in the morning)



i actually p much hate all of the things except like maybe 2-3 accents so im just gonna gather like i did last holiday tbh

coliseum is stupid and so is the bear can we just talk about this what the **** is wrong with its face


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> i actually p much hate all of the things except like maybe 2-3 accents so im just gonna gather like i did last holiday tbh
> 
> coliseum is stupid and so is the bear can we just talk about this what the **** is wrong with its face



the thing is i usually collect a lot of the bears or apparel to sell later, but these days im just like. nah. and tbh idk if that bear will sell for much............lmao.... i guess they did the best they could with earth. no wonder nobodys in earth flight omfg

also still looking for a pricecheck on these two!


Spoiler: babs


----------



## f11

YAAASSS FOUND UNHATCHED LIGHT EGG MAYBE I CAN AFFORD A CRYSTAL NOW!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also how much does a berserker go for, In found one in my inventory


----------



## FireNinja1

Crys said:


> YAAASSS FOUND UNHATCHED LIGHT EGG MAYBE I CAN AFFORD A CRYSTAL NOW!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also how much does a berserker go for, In found one in my inventory


I'll buy it for 8.5kT.


----------



## f11

FireNinja1 said:


> I'll buy it for 8.5kT.


k, I'll send  it over,


----------



## FireNinja1

Crys said:


> k, I'll send  it over,



Got the item and sent the money over.


----------



## f11

Oop, I realized I have 2 more berserkers if anyone wants to buy


----------



## Cuppycakez

THE BEAR IS UGLY IM SAD 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And should I dig or sacavenge for getting the g things and/or eggs?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> THE BEAR IS UGLY IM SAD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And should I dig or sacavenge for getting the g things and/or eggs?



you get them by using all of your turns, for any thing, in the earth area


----------



## tamagotchi

kill the bear 2014


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> kill the bear 2014



WELL THEN!  



Shirohibiki said:


> you get them by using all of your turns, for any thing, in the earth area



And thanks!~


----------



## Dork

sob can someone help me name this derg?


----------



## Peisinoe

Coli lag makes me want to cry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hate farming these geodes like wtf


----------



## Beary

RetroT said:


> kill the bear 2014



wut
WUT
EXCUUUUUSE ME *points to name*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Faybun said:


> sob can someone help me name this derg?



I can't tell its gender oops
Amaterasu 
Okami
idfk


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> wut
> WUT
> EXCUUUUUSE ME *points to name*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell its gender oops
> Amaterasu
> Okami
> idfk



as long as you're not associated with holiday bear you're safe
it's a male


----------



## f11

k, I just got another berserker from pinkerton, if any still wants one. I have 3.


----------



## #1 Senpai

By bear do you all mean familiar?


----------



## FireNinja1

#1 Senpai said:


> By bear do you all mean familiar?


Yes, we're talking about the one with a babyface and chubby cheeks.


----------



## Beary

hypnoticsoul said:


> as long as you're not associated with holiday bear you're safe
> it's a male



we eloped last year


----------



## #1 Senpai

FireNinja1 said:


> Yes, we're talking about the one with a babyface and chubby cheeks.



wot..which one?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

#1 Senpai said:


> wot..which one?



cragbacked bouldursa.


----------



## tamagotchi

#1 Senpai said:


> wot..which one?



this ugly piece of ****


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> this ugly piece of ****







QUALITY


----------



## nard

but the bear is qt


dont kill me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> but the bear is qt
> 
> 
> dont kill me


it clearly could've looked a lot better tho


Spoiler: bear


























please take note of the fact that the others have normal faces, and even if it's made of stone, this festival's bear could've been better


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> it clearly could've looked a lot better tho
> 
> 
> Spoiler: bear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please take note of the fact that the others have normal faces, and even if it's made of stone, this festival's bear could've been better



aww crap this is only my second bear


will they be discontinued too? r.i.p me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> aww crap this is only my second bear
> 
> 
> will they be discontinued too? r.i.p me



yep. the only way you'll ever get them is by buying them off the ah, unless you manage to win a giveaway.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> Sad I didn't join Flight Rising earlier, I would've backed the kickstarter if I knew of it :c Or even earlier in the year. So many things missed ughdfgh I want the sprites and those bears without having to pay a fortune for them. All I get is that ugly graveyard guardian and mr cragback
> 
> I'm also so done farming for geodes. So DONE. I can only do the training fields at a good one-hit kill speed right now and after five hours I have barely anything to show for it :c Best I got was a few familiars, and I understand those geodes are supposed to drop "rarely" but cOME ON



I'd say just gather for them. The event ends on the 29th, so there is some time.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMG I gave in on a male Crystal Imperial xD He's so beautiful though<3:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG I gave in on a male Crystal Imperial xD He's so beautiful though<3:



you people and your crystal are making me want more crystal ah stop


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> you people and your crystal are making me want more crystal ah stop



I'm sorry xD haha, hes the only other I want for now, had to finish up my Crystal Imp pairing


----------



## f11

you all with crystals are making me jealous lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does anybody know any faster methods to get my dergs to 25 other than grinding with 2 other 25's in the coli? I'm not very patient.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kippla said:


> Does anybody know any faster methods to get my dergs to 25 other than grinding with 2 other 25's in the coli? I'm not very patient.



that's p much the only way.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> that's p much the only way.



So basically my three level 7's won't level up together without any level 25's Dx?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Kairi-Kitten said:


> So basically my three level 7's won't level up together without any level 25's Dx?



??? you can do that it just takes forever so using two level 25s to train them one at a time is a lot faster ad easier
you can also hire someone to train them for you but that's expensive


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

hypnoticsoul said:


> ??? you can do that it just takes forever so using two level 25s to train them one at a time is a lot faster ad easier
> you can also hire someone to train them for you but that's expensive



Guess I shall save xD


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> QUALITY



hahja a omfg what is that
are those vines hanging from his chin ?? ? no 

all of the other ones look rad cmon pls what is this thing 
you're better than this earth

i love the lightning bear though it's really cute


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Alright, back to grinding. *shudder*

Guess I won't be bothering with much else until my dergs are at least 15.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> hahja a omfg what is that
> are those vines hanging from his chin ?? ? no
> 
> all of the other ones look rad cmon pls what is this thing
> you're better than this earth
> 
> i love the lightning bear though it's really cute



i think their roots?? but can trees even grow on rocks because that's my main question about this guy


----------



## Shirohibiki

if anyone snags the opaline wings accent from the MP for me ill pay you back, tyvm if you do, i just havent been able to check all too much today


----------



## FireNinja1

Hey, do they restock skins in the MP?


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> Hey, do they restock skins in the MP?



do you mean the festival ones? if so, then yes, all skins and accents.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

FireNinja1 said:


> Hey, do they restock skins in the MP?



Yup, seen some here and there; usually go quick xD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

ugh i love my friend she gave me the treads




hello gay princess
just wish i could get him last year's apparel for a lower price


----------



## tamagotchi

snarky remarks, huh ?? ? ?
well guess what!! i can reply with even snarkier ones


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> View attachment 75501
> snarky remarks, huh ?? ? ?
> well guess what!! i can reply with even snarkier ones
> View attachment 75503



!!! that's an illegal word i'm reporting you.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> !!! that's an illegal word i'm reporting you.



omg im sroy


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> omg im sroy



itz 2 late 4 sorry ur gon get permabanned yo


----------



## hypnoticsoul

how interested are you guys in first gens? and consider showing me any first gens you have


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> itz 2 late 4 sorry ur gon get permabanned yo



spARE ME FIRENINJA JESUS


----------



## Astro0

just hatched 4 BEAUTIFULLL BABS! 10k each, i'd keep em if i had the lair space, i'm addicted to skydancers omg


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> just hatched 4 BEAUTIFULLL BABS! 10k each, i'd keep em if i had the lair space, i'm addicted to skydancers omg



those are so cute ;u; and a double stonewash bab


----------



## Astro0

hypnoticsoul said:


> those are so cute ;u; and a double stonewash bab



i knoow he's so pretty! and they all have nice terts that would look awesome genned up


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> i knoow he's so pretty! and they all have nice terts that would look awesome genned up



yeah i saw 8) i love really blue dragons they're so pretty
any dragon thats different shades of one color is really pretty


----------



## Naiad

About to train-exalt these pretties:











ah, Gio and Dusk make good babies
shame that they couldn't find homes and I need the $$ rip


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> About to train-exalt these pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, Gio and Dusk make good babies
> shame that they couldn't find homes and I need the $$ rip



oh the first one is nice ;u; rip beautiful


----------



## Cuppycakez

I wish I had someone to exalt and help my flight. Wind is doing terrible this week.


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> About to train-exalt these pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, Gio and Dusk make good babies
> shame that they couldn't find homes and I need the $$ rip




ew yes pls exalt them


dusio is a lost ship and you know it


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I wish I had someone to exalt and help my flight. Wind is doing terrible this week.



chances are they're not trying. check your flight forums to see if they're planning anything. which i doubt because there's gonna be a battle royale next month. not everyone tries to get dominance every week.


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> ew yes pls exalt them
> 
> 
> dusio is a lost ship and you know it



wow nate
rip those crystals & tbt i was gunna give u


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> wow nate
> rip those crystals & tbt i was gunna give u


I WASNT TOLD OF THIS


pls


----------



## Naiad

I blame maddy

- - - Post Merge - - -

WELL BRUH
IT WAS COMING


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> chances are they're not trying. check your flight forums to see if they're planning anything. which i doubt because there's gonna be a battle royale next month. not everyone tries to get dominance every week.



Ooooooh what's a battle royale??  Sounds super fun.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Ooooooh what's a battle royale??  Sounds super fun.



it was agreed that next month all (or most, there was talk about one flight dropping out, idk if they are) of the flights are gonna push for dominance and we'll see who wins
so like the second week of december good luck to anyone who wants to buy low priced dragons because dang you're gonna have a hard time.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> it was agreed that next month all (or most, there was talk about one flight dropping out, idk if they are) of the flights are gonna push for dominance and we'll see who wins
> so like the second week of december good luck to anyone who wants to buy low priced dragons because dang you're gonna have a hard time.



Stalks up on them now. HAHAHAHA 
But that sounds really fun! But hard.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Stalks up on them now. HAHAHAHA
> But that sounds really fun! But hard.



eh plague or earth will probably win


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> eh plague or earth will probably win



I know which is what sucks. Because I want to join Plague but don't want to 
A. Leave wind (That much) 
and
B. use my only free switch thingy.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I know which is what sucks. Because I want to join Plague but don't want to
> A. Leave wind (That much)
> and
> B. use my only free switch thingy.



dont worry, wind will push and win whenever they feel ready. your forums probably have a sticky so you can check that to see if they have anything planned.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I randomly bought this one because why not?? 




​


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I randomly bought this one because why not??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



because iridescent fae is gross HAH thats why not


----------



## Naiad

dear everyone

sTOP PUTTING cutE hATchlINgs For EXalT PricES

; v ;

I want to buy everything
ffff

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> because iridescent fae is gross HAH thats why not



Iridescent Male PCs are p ugly too
I rly like female Iridescent PCs tho so rip me no PC pairs


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> dear everyone
> 
> sTOP PUTTING cutE hATchlINgs For EXalT PricES
> 
> ; v ;
> 
> I want to buy everything
> ffff
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Iridescent Male PCs are p ugly too
> I rly like female Iridescent PCs tho so rip me no PC pairs



i agree omg

idk i see faes that are iri and they look really slimy and weird
but yeah i see where you're coming from with the iri male pc ahaha. i only have one pearlcatcher and he's tiger with a spiral mate


----------



## Astro0

someone just got really pissed at me bc i asked if i could buy their dragon with gems in instead of treasure like they have on the AH like, sorry? i was just asking.....?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> someone just got really pissed at me bc i asked if i could buy their dragon with gems in instead of treasure like they have on the AH like, sorry? i was just asking.....?



yeah that happens. quality people.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> someone just got really pissed at me bc i asked if i could buy their dragon with gems in instead of treasure like they have on the AH like, sorry? i was just asking.....?


I'd way rather have gems. They are just being stingy! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> because iridescent fae is gross HAH thats why not



Fine I'll just........ 


exalt him soon.  I bought him for a secret plan


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> someone just got really pissed at me bc i asked if i could buy their dragon with gems in instead of treasure like they have on the AH like, sorry? i was just asking.....?



Next time u see them just be like











OH LOOK A PRETTY SPIRAL FOR 6K
I DON'T HAVE THE SPACE FOR THIS
EUHHHHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -

I BOUGHT HER SHE'S MINE RIP LAIR SPACE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Next time u see them just be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH LOOK A PRETTY SPIRAL FOR 6K
> I DON'T HAVE THE SPACE FOR THIS
> EUHHHHHHHH


what are they doing omg they could make way more off of that like?? i would pay 30k for that ngl


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> what are they doing omg they could make way more off of that like?? i would pay 30k for that ngl



ikr??

I mean like I just bought her and have no space for nest tomorrow rip
but like yeah
she's p nice
watch me force my sister to hold her for me while I sort stuff out


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> ikr??
> 
> I mean like I just bought her and have no space for nest tomorrow rip
> but like yeah
> she's p nice
> watch me force my sister to hold her for me while I sort stuff out



haha yeah i have four nests hatching tomorrow so that's 13 hatchlings with 5 spaces in the lair. it's gonna go great i promiseeeeeeee


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha yeah i have four nests hatching tomorrow so that's 13 hatchlings with 5 spaces in the lair. it's gonna go great i promiseeeeeeee



gg
I keep my nests on 1 per day intervals
i only have four nests tho screw that fifth one


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> gg
> I keep my nests on 1 per day intervals
> i only have four nests tho screw that fifth one



i bought the 5th one at frickin 2 am today for the crystals i hate


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> i bought the 5th one at frickin 2 am today for the crystals i hate



Did u put them in shame clothes yet


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Did u put them in shame clothes yet



not yet but i will
thank god i have tunics still ugh


----------



## f11

hypnoticsoul said:


> because iridescent fae is gross HAH thats why not


 did someone say iridescent fae???


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> did someone say iridescent fae???



Darker Iridescent Faes are okay but like really bright colors eughhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

*grabby hands* GIMME THEM PLOX


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> did someone say iridescent fae???



the girl is better tbh less slick looking


----------



## #1 Senpai

adopted this new baby, omg i love it


----------



## f11

Omg 30 gems and my first Crystal is mine!!


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> Omg 30 gems and my first Crystal is mine!!



I JUST SAW THE THREAD
I HAVE SENT MY SISTER THAT WAY SHE NEEDS MORE DERGS


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> I JUST SAW THE THREAD
> I HAVE SENT MY SISTER THAT WAY SHE NEEDS MORE DERGS


omg im in the auction house what thread????


----------



## hypnoticsoul

when you're playing in the scrying workshop and find out one of your dragons would look really good as an imperial ;( the unachievable dream


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> omg im in the auction house what thread????



OH **** UHM THE LIGHTING THREAD THIS IS AWKWARD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> OH **** UHM THE LIGHTING THREAD THIS IS AWKWARD



jfc im laughing
COOL KIDS ONLY DWEEB


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> jfc im laughing
> COOL KIDS ONLY DWEEB



bRUH
U WANNA GO?????


also what's your crystal look like? .0.
@Crys


----------



## f11

rip I never got it. soon.... Also someone in my flight is selling Crystals for like 15k and damn; im waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## Naiad

Just got this guy for 1k






He's 4 months old and has a kinda long offspring list damn
Is it even _right_ to exalt him


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Just got this guy for 1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's 4 months old and has a kinda long offspring list damn
> Is it even _right_ to exalt him



his most recents are banana and christmas i think he'll be ok


----------



## FireNinja1

hypnoticsoul said:


> his most recents are banana and christmas i think he'll be ok



I second this. he's ugly af


----------



## hypnoticsoul

when the babies are cute but you don't have room unu


Spoiler: they're all 20k on the ah


----------



## Creeper$

Creeper$ said:


> New hatchlings todayy!!!



_help me I need names_


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't know how you guys get them for 1k. I check the auction and there's never one below 6k.


----------



## Libra

Okay, so I have three questions about the scroll of eternal youth.

1) Can you breed a dragon if you use such a scroll on it? The description doesn't say anything about it.

2) Idem for leveling/training your dragon.

3) If at some point in the future you decide you no longer want it, are you stuck with it then? It says you can't sell or exalt them, so I'm assuming it's a "keep this dragon forever"?


----------



## gnoixaim

I will never underestimate 3 dergs that know eliminate Omfg, but seriously - the drops suck T.T I have been farming all morning and I've gotten ONE STUPID CHEST.


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> I will never underestimate 3 dergs that know eliminate Omfg, but seriously - the drops suck T.T I have been farming all morning and I've gotten ONE STUPID CHEST.



I've never gotten a chest.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Libra said:


> Okay, so I have three questions about the scroll of eternal youth.
> 
> 1) Can you breed a dragon if you use such a scroll on it? The description doesn't say anything about it.
> 
> 2) Idem for leveling/training your dragon.
> 
> 3) If at some point in the future you decide you no longer want it, are you stuck with it then? It says you can't sell or exalt them, so I'm assuming it's a "keep this dragon forever"?



1. no you can't. flight rising does not support baby sex.

2. i think you can, but i am unsure just checked, you can't.

3. from what i've seen, yeah, it is a keep forever deal.

yeah the only point to eternal youth is to have a cute baby forever but they don't do anything.


----------



## Coach

Just found a Ruby Webwing Familiar!


----------



## Naiad

I'm just about to put this girl in the AH, but I thought I'd stop in and see if anyone here liked her first ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> I'm just about to put this girl in the AH, but I thought I'd stop in and see if anyone here liked her first ^^



yells because her colors are the colors of my OC's hair and thats adorable to me

also wow to above^ that eternal youth scroll is ****in worthless lmfao


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> yells because her colors are the colors of my OC's hair and thats adorable to me
> 
> also wow to above^ that eternal youth scroll is ****in worthless lmfao



//whispers

take her


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> take her



sadly, i dont do non-irishim ): and i already have a derg modeled after that OC haha sorryyy!!!

im so stupid it IS irishim??? im really dumb sorry
but im running out of room uAu


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> sadly, i dont do non-irishim ): and i already have a derg modeled after that OC haha sorryyy!!!
> 
> im so stupid it IS irishim??? im really dumb sorry
> but im running out of room uAu



I know that feel rip me

I kinda want to put her in the AH for 1 T and see how fast she gets sniped
I'm just gonna go do that brb

Edit: the answer is rly ****ing fast wtf


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I know that feel rip me
> 
> I kinda want to put her in the AH for 1 T and see how fast she gets sniped
> I'm just gonna go do that brb
> 
> Edit: the answer is rly ****ing fast wtf



how long before its exalted tho


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> how long before its exalted tho



tru
time to stalk the owner daily


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> tru
> time to stalk the owner daily



i do that sometimes hah, mostly just because one of my pair's hatchlings sold and she's one month old and still unnamed so i'm just kinda waiting around like
are you gonna change that buddy or did you name her unnamed or whats goin on with you


----------



## Cuppycakez

I just wanted to ask, it the AH like, site wide or does each flight have their own?


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I just wanted to ask, it the AH like, site wide or does each flight have their own?



It's site-wide ono


----------



## hypnoticsoul

hypnoticsoul said:


> when the babies are cute but you don't have room unu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they're all 20k on the ah



gonna bring this back until they're gone lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

Come on people, this one is NOT worth that much!  



​  123456799
	Really???

- - - Post Merge - - -

And that's gems.  
 123456799 Gems? NO! XD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Come on people, this one is NOT worth that much!
> 
> 
> 
> ​  123456799
> Really???
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And that's gems.
> 123456799 Gems? NO! XD



there's a thing called a joke


----------



## Naiad

9k
9 FREAKING K

this economy
my soul


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i was looking at the person that bought your 1k wildclaw and it got really surreal like they have this dragon




and i have this one




jeez dang i was really confused it is not often i go into someone else's lair and see a twin from completely different parents

update: they are related woah thank


----------



## Naiad

thank god for that edit oh gosh

but yeah it's a weird feeling when you find a derg that looks exactly like yours


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> thank god for that edit oh gosh
> 
> but yeah it's a weird feeling when you find a derg that looks exactly like yours



yeah, it's like.. one of her sibling's hatchlings or something but there's another one exactly like them (also related) going for 25k i wish i could have waited because i payed way more for mabel back when she first hatch


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, it's like.. one of her sibling's hatchlings or something but there's another one exactly like them (also related) going for 25k i wish i could have waited because i payed way more for mabel back when she first hatch



fff
I have urges to buy that one now






like I'm seriously contemplating buying this guy 
fff
someone take him he's 100k in the AH


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> fff
> I have urges to buy that one now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I'm seriously contemplating buying this guy
> fff
> someone take him he's 100k in the AH



she's only 25kkkkkkkkkk




or her sister who is also super pretty is only 15k which i considered buying but i am overloading on females and i need more room haha




and that crimson smoke frickin kill me holy heck
it's lucky i need bigger variety of colors in crystal than reds and pinks or i would be all over him


----------



## Naiad

I have 4 spaces free in my lair tho rip

Both my crystals are in blue/purple ranges so it's like e - e
//strokes him


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> I have 4 spaces free in my lair tho rip
> 
> Both my crystals are in blue/purple ranges so it's like e - e
> //strokes him



i have two until i get flippin 450k or if my spirals sell ugh i had to revive my old hatchery thread that i have yet to actually use just to get more attention for them
i need money and space :'c


----------



## PandaNikita

Posting my Flight Rising User Profile: LINK Flight Rising | TBT Username: PandaNikita


ALSO Stina created a Flight Rising LINE Texting Group PM her or me to join  You need a smart phone to join!


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Posting my Flight Rising User Profile: LINK Flight Rising | TBT Username: PandaNikita
> 
> 
> ALSO Stina created a Flight Rising LINE Texting Group PM her or me to join  You need a smart phone to join!


Line hates me. It never works.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

PandaNikita said:


> Posting my Flight Rising User Profile: LINK Flight Rising | TBT Username: PandaNikita
> 
> 
> ALSO Stina created a Flight Rising LINE Texting Group PM her or me to join  You need a smart phone to join!



woah i might join
also you can use line on an ipod too


----------



## PandaNikita

hypnoticsoul said:


> woah i might join
> also you can use line on an ipod too



JOIN US  Yes line works on Android and iOS


----------



## hypnoticsoul

PandaNikita said:


> JOIN US  Yes line works on Android and iOS



i might, but if i do i'll keep the notifications off because i joined nature's skype chat for like a day but it stressed me out haha


----------



## PandaNikita

hypnoticsoul said:


> i might, but if i do i'll keep the notifications off because i joined nature's skype chat for like a day but it stressed me out haha



That's cool too  I have notifications off as well


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i might, but if i do i'll keep the notifications off because i joined nature's skype chat for like a day but it stressed me out haha



i quit plague chat like 3 times before i learned the /alerts off command lmao

i get like 19k messages from there each day and they piss me off tbh


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> i quit plague chat like 3 times before i learned the /alerts off command lmao
> 
> i get like 19k messages from there each day and they piss me off tbh



ME TOO i was in the chat for like a day but i couldn't handle it so i just left like nope nevermind i can't handle a chat of more than like 5 people


----------



## PandaNikita

RetroT said:


> i quit plague chat like 3 times before i learned the /alerts off command lmao
> 
> i get like 19k messages from there each day and they piss me off tbh


LINE is better  there are stickers :3 
Posts Page and Albums/Photo Page as well 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> ME TOO i was in the chat for like a day but i couldn't handle it so i just left like nope nevermind i can't handle a chat of more than like 5 people



Our LINE TBT Group and FR Group are so small rn - 6 actives in TBT group and 2 Actives in FR Group

- - - Post Merge - - -

By Active I mean that there are that many people consistently chatting in the group


----------



## hypnoticsoul

PandaNikita said:


> LINE is better  there are stickers :3
> Posts Page and Albums/Photo Page as well
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Our LINE TBT Group and FR Group are so small rn - 6 actives in TBT group and 2 Actives in FR Group
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By Active I mean that there are that many people consistently chatting in the group



neato i'll consider it.


----------



## Dork

omg help there is the most perfect dragon in the AH but im like 15000 $$$ short im sobbing
if anyone wants to sell me some treasure plz pm me omg im cry


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> omg help there is the most perfect dragon in the AH but im like 15000 $$$ short im sobbing
> if anyone wants to sell me some treasure plz pm me omg im cry



if you link it i can hold it for you until you get enough treasure to pay me back


----------



## Dork

ah thank you so very much but someone just sold me some treasure c':


----------



## hypnoticsoul

alright c:


----------



## Dork

omg so this is bae




and this is what he's gon look like



OKAY MAYBE HE DOESN'T LOOK THAT SPECIAL TO YOU BUT I FELL IN LOVE WITH IDK WHY
ALSO HE WAS VERY OVERPRICED


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> omg so this is bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what he's gon look like
> View attachment 75574
> 
> OKAY MAYBE HE DOESN'T LOOK THAT SPECIAL TO YOU BUT I FELL IN LOVE WITH IDK WHY
> ALSO HE WAS VERY OVERPRICED



15k is really cheap tho haha
but he's very pretty uvu i love autumn-ish dragons


----------



## PandaNikita

hypnoticsoul said:


> 15k is really cheap tho haha
> but he's very pretty uvu i love autumn-ish dragons


I just bought a dragon for 40K O_O I got the 40K from the matching game in an hour D:


----------



## Dork

he was actually 30k ahah
ye he is c': he woulda been even more perfect with ivory as a primary colour but wtv

Im still noob so i haven't done the coliseum yet. I've been getting all my treasure from games and Tomo also im broke


----------



## Naiad

--	by gaysheep	
Nov 24, 2014 14:39:54

the usernames on FR are the best

ALSO I SAW A REALLY PRETTY IMP FOR 12K
AND LIKE THE TIMER RAN OUT
SO I MESSAGED THE OWNER TIME TO HOPE

//sobs


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't knw if you guys have these, but we are gettin allllll prepped in Wind! All the way to our sigs!  
*


*


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> --	by gaysheep
> Nov 24, 2014 14:39:54
> 
> the usernames on FR are the best
> 
> ALSO I SAW A REALLY PRETTY IMP FOR 12K
> AND LIKE THE TIMER RAN OUT
> SO I MESSAGED THE OWNER TIME TO HOPE
> 
> //sobs



good luck with that tbh i rlly dont like imps dont kill me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> --	by gaysheep
> Nov 24, 2014 14:39:54
> 
> the usernames on FR are the best
> 
> ALSO I SAW A REALLY PRETTY IMP FOR 12K
> AND LIKE THE TIMER RAN OUT
> SO I MESSAGED THE OWNER TIME TO HOPE
> 
> //sobs



i love going into the ah and having the enitre first two pages be expired


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't knw if you guys have these, but we are gettin allllll prepped in Wind! All the way to our sigs!
> *
> 
> *



oh yas


adding that to my signature


what're we prepping for? im not really active in the forum part


----------



## hypnoticsoul

turns out there's only a few flights participating in the battle royale
so yeah i see earth winning


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't knw if you guys have these, but we are gettin allllll prepped in Wind! All the way to our sigs!
> *
> 
> *


Where did you find that??


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> oh yas
> 
> 
> adding that to my signature
> 
> 
> what're we prepping for? im not really active in the forum part


We're getting ready for Battle Royale! 
and OMG YOUR WIND YAYYYY  


hypnoticsoul said:


> turns out there's only a few flights participating in the battle royale
> so yeah i see earth winning



What's so special about Earth that everyone says they are going to win? Just wondering. 


PandaNikita said:


> Where did you find that??



In my personal Wind Forums.  
Perks of being a Windy I guess.  You might be able to find one online or something tho.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't knw if you guys have these, but we are gettin allllll prepped in Wind! All the way to our sigs!
> *
> 
> *



Ice has got a thread for this too .o. that i just noticed rip

Here's a few of them:




























- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> i love going into the ah and having the enitre first two pages be expired



:')

i always buy dergs when i go into the ah fml


----------



## PandaNikita

I found some for my flight


----------



## Naiad

@Cuppycakez

Earth is the smallest flight, so every dragon they exalt is worth more 'points' in terms of dominance.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> @Cuppycakez
> 
> Earth is the smallest flight, so every dragon they exalt is worth more 'points' in terms of dominance.


That's stupid. I mean I can see why, but not exactly fair to the other flights because it's not their fault they have more members.  

But anyway. I want to make my own Wind Sig. What is the height limit? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

For signatures^^^


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> That's stupid. I mean I can see why, but not exactly fair to the other flights because it's not their fault they have more members.
> 
> But anyway. I want to make my own Wind Sig. What is the height limit?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For signatures^^^



it's completely fair haha
there isn't one, but it will only show so much.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> it's completely fair haha
> there isn't one, but it will only show so much.



Eh I guess.  And thanks~!


----------



## nard

im gonna die


i need derg bbs and have no space i need a level 25 derg(s)


//ded already


----------



## hypnoticsoul

hypnoticsoul said:


> when the babies are cute but you don't have room unu
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they're all 20k on the ah



doot doot bringing it back
even though i probably shouldn't because apparently you kids don't know how to make money

edit: the first one actually sold omg praise


----------



## Dork

hypnoticsoul said:


> doot doot bringing it back
> even though i probably shouldn't because apparently you kids don't know how to make money
> 
> edit: the first one actually sold omg praise



ok hush this noob will conquer
i will make all the monies

just you wait ok


----------



## PandaNikita

Would anyone like to trade dragons with me or buy one? I need a female adult and I only have a female child + 9 males


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> ok hush this noob will conquer
> i will make all the monies
> 
> just you wait ok



haha good luck kiddo



Spoiler: AND THERE'S MORE also all 20k

























i included the two from this morning woo look at all my pretty babies


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha good luck kiddo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AND THERE'S MORE also all 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i included the two from this morning woo look at all my pretty babies



HI IM JUST GONNA STROLL IN AND TAKE THAT FIRST BABY OK


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> HI IM JUST GONNA STROLL IN AND TAKE THAT FIRST BABY OK



THANK YOU he was my favorite and i wanted him to sell the most so i didn't have to exalt him
ilu


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> THANK YOU he was my favorite and i wanted him to sell the most so i didn't have to exalt him
> ilu



NO PROBLEM he's super cute!!!!

also from the crystal batch there's like 1 egg lmao gOOD THING IM FIRSt
but it could also be ug because they have some weirdo possibilities. . .


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> NO PROBLEM he's super cute!!!!
> 
> also from the crystal batch there's like 1 egg lmao gOOD THING IM FIRSt
> but it could also be ug because they have some weirdo possibilities. . .



DONT EVEN TALK ABOUT THE CRYSTALS but i swear if they some how manage to pull me an xxy or any frickin double/triple colors you guys can say goodbye to me forever because i will be dead.


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha good luck kiddo
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AND THERE'S MORE also all 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i included the two from this morning woo look at all my pretty babies




im banned from buying but i need the last one.

i cry


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> im banned from buying but i need the last one.
> 
> i cry



why ban :c come buy


----------



## f11

So I bought this for 12 gems : 




and her mate:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> So I bought this for 12 gems :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and her mate:



ooh pretty, i have an aqua tiger girl too uvu




and that boy's a nice double jade


----------



## f11

Yours is very nice uvu
I don't usually like tiger but it looks nice on some coatls


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: Dergs 4 sale








Melvin






Milk






Unnamed 1






Unnamed 2






Unnamed 3






Unnamed 4


SUGGEST PRICES PLEASE


----------



## Naiad

Beary said:


> Spoiler: Dergs 4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75600
> 
> Melvin
> 
> View attachment 75601
> 
> Milk
> 
> View attachment 75602
> 
> Unnamed 1
> 
> View attachment 75603
> 
> Unnamed 2
> 
> View attachment 75604
> 
> Unnamed 3
> 
> View attachment 75605
> 
> Unnamed 4
> 
> 
> SUGGEST PRICES PLEASE



psst maddy
go to the hatchlings page and click 'generate code'
copy & paste BBCode


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> Yours is very nice uvu
> I don't usually like tiger but it looks nice on some coatls



thanks uvu yeah, i have a lot of tiger but she looks the best
but so does my only pearlcatcher imo




because you can't see it


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> psst maddy
> go to the hatchlings page and click 'generate code'
> copy & paste BBCode



I KNEW THAT


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> Spoiler: Dergs 4 sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melvin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed 4
> 
> 
> SUGGEST PRICES PLEASE



milk is worth low, exalt prices. under 10k i wouldn't go higher than 8k.


----------



## Beary

hypnoticsoul said:


> milk is worth low, exalt prices. under 10k i wouldn't go higher than 8k.



It's so cute tho


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> thanks uvu yeah, i have a lot of tiger but she looks the best
> but so does my only pearlcatcher imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you can't see it




beautiful ;-;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> It's so cute tho



no one likes buying basics unless they're first gens, or colors they *really* want/need haha



Stina said:


> beautiful ;-;


thanks uvu this is his mate


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> no one likes buying basics unless they're first gens, or colors they *really* want/need haha
> 
> 
> thanks uvu this is his mate



love the XXY on that one! Also the skin compliments her really well!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> love the XXY on that one! Also the skin compliments her really well!!



thank you uvu i love that accent i have a whole 2 of them


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> thank you uvu i love that accent i have a whole 2 of them



You are welcome!

I REALLLY want the Jolly Fisher and Jolly Jolly one. ughhhhh. I love jelly fish and saw the prettiest coatl with it on








i neeed it


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> You are welcome!
> 
> I REALLLY want the Jolly Fisher and Jolly Jolly one. ughhhhh. I love jelly fish and saw the prettiest coatl with it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i neeed it



there's actually one in the ah for 98k right now  not bad


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> there's actually one in the ah for 98k right now  not bad



They were 75k yesterday, so maybe the price is fluctuating?

(Stina showed it to me then and I bought it~)


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> They were 75k yesterday, so maybe the price is fluctuating?
> 
> (Stina showed it to me then and I bought it~)



I saw one for 80k today. So i'll wait a bit to see. I'll look from afar for now...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> They were 75k yesterday, so maybe the price is fluctuating?
> 
> (Stina showed it to me then and I bought it~)



probably i mean
who doesnt want retired skins
they are in demand


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> probably i mean
> who doesnt want retired skins
> they are in demand



Right, though?

Also, jellyfish. <3 



I really want to collect the Sprites before they inflate even more. D:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Right, though?
> 
> Also, jellyfish. <3
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to collect the Sprites before they inflate even more. D:



then aim high. start with light HAH kill me
also i'm redoing my breeding pairs so uh


Spoiler: do you guys think this looks ok


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want old retired skins!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I want old retired skins!



good luck, it might be tricky

i was an idiot when i first joined and didnt get any of the skins for the brightshine jubilee which sucks because lightburst flora is literally the only holiday accent i want afgtrhy at least its only around 200k in the ah :T


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> then aim high. start with light HAH kill me
> also i'm redoing my breeding pairs so uh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: do you guys think this looks ok



looks great!!! i like the shades of green in the bg a lot tho....
what a coincidence ive just finished my breeding pair pictures 2 hours ago hah ha


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> looks great!!! i like the shades of green in the bg a lot tho....
> what a coincidence ive just finished my breeding pair pictures 2 hours ago hah ha



thank you uvu and congrats!


----------



## Shirohibiki

im so picky these days... i only like irishims lmao,,,, idk whats wrong w me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> im so picky these days... i only like irishims lmao,,,, idk whats wrong w me


i have some irishims 


hypnoticsoul said:


> Spoiler: AND THERE'S MORE also all 20k


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> i have some irishims



oh, i saw them ^^ they are cute! i liked that first one but he sold haha. ill continue thinking about it, not sure yet.

tfw u have two dragons named the same thing thanks to the ****ing name generator.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, i saw them ^^ they are cute! i liked that first one but he sold haha. ill continue thinking about it, not sure yet.
> 
> tfw u have two dragons named the same thing thanks to the ****ing name generator.



YEAH, i have two named elijah, but not from the rng. i named a coatl that and then recently bought a skydancer who's name i still need to change


----------



## Cuppycakez

I have to many coatls. I need help. ;-;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I have to many coatls. I need help. ;-;



exalt them


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I have to many coatls. I need help. ;-;



//whispers

Look at my lair rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

So there are 5 flights in for Battle Royale right now. Anyone here in a flight that isn't taking part?  Just wondering


----------



## Dork

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> Look at my lair rip



*pops in out of nowhere*
ohmygod you have the prettiest dergs i am in tears


----------



## Xanarcah

Ambush stones are selling for 64k in the AH. If anyone's been hoarding any, now would be a great time to sell them~


----------



## nard

im too much of a bb to exalt now bcuz of retro 


help me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> im too much of a bb to exalt now bcuz of retro
> 
> 
> help me



what does this even mean


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> what does this even mean



I just remember Retro yelling at someone. XD


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:
			
		

> what does this even mean






			
				RetroT said:
			
		

> they are now in an endless void of darkness
> suffering because their owner simply left them for money
> yet they yearn for forgiveness
> "why do u do this 2 me fuzzling"
> he asks sadly
> 
> a single tear streams down his eye
> 
> _he is alone_



//shivers


at least I send people exalting dergs


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> //shivers
> 
> 
> at least I send people exalting dergs



retro is such a liar omg
down with retro 2k14


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> retro is such a liar omg
> down with retro 2k14



im gunna murder yOU ITS TRUE I CAN SPEAK TO tHEM IN MY MIN D

theyre sayn that ur a bully!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> im gunna murder yOU ITS TRUE I CAN SPEAK TO tHEM IN MY MIN D
> 
> theyre sayn that ur a bully!!!!!!!!!!!



THEY'RE NOT IN A VOID WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO TELL THESE PEOPLE omg retro
i cannot believe
you're the bully here


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> THEY'RE NOT IN A VOID WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO TELL THESE PEOPLE omg retro
> i cannot believe
> you're the bully here



aahHHAHAHQA THEY ARE IN THE PVIOID
i m not the bully the peopele whio exalt are bullies

aka
you! !! !


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> aahHHAHAHQA THEY ARE IN THE PVIOID
> i m not the bully the peopele whio exalt are bullies
> 
> aka
> you! !! !



you are so lucky i don't have any exalts right now
just wait
all of the dragons are going to NOT THE VOID


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> you are so lucky i don't have any exalts right now
> just wait
> all of the dragons are going to NOT THE VOID



where do they go then? ? ??
to the deities?? ?? ?? ??!!!!

yeah right tHEY PROBABLY EAT THEM THEN


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> where do they go then? ? ??
> to the deities?? ?? ?? ??!!!!
> 
> yeah right tHEY PROBABLY EAT THEM THEN



THEY FIGHT A BATTLE OR SOMETHIGN dont you pay attention u basic


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> THEY FIGHT A BATTLE OR SOMETHIGN dont you pay attention u basic



FIGHT UJIN A BATTLE FOR WHAT??? ??!??!!??! 
wheher does this say this u meener


----------



## Cuppycakez

You guys. XD They go to fight for our gods <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or get eaten. Depends.


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> THEY FIGHT A BATTLE OR SOMETHIGN *dont you pay attention u basic*



best comeback 2014


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> FIGHT UJIN A BATTLE FOR WHAT??? ??!??!!??!
> wheher does this say this u meener



i dont understand anything you jsut said
we are frickin 
we're done ok goodbye forever and i'M KEEPING the car forget u


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i dont understand anything you jsut said
> we are frickin
> we're done ok goodbye forever and i'M KEEPING the car forget u



WHAT IS THE CAR WHEN DID WE HAVE A CAR WE ARE BROKE HONEY


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> WHAT IS THE CAR WHEN DID WE HAVE A CAR WE ARE BROKE HONEY



YES BUT I HAD TO KEEP IT A SECRET we all know what happened last time...i couldn't let you do it again


----------



## nard

Equinox going for 12k! Any takers?

im looking for mates and have no space pls help me out


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> YES BUT I HAD TO KEEP IT A SECRET we all know what happened last time...i couldn't let you do it again



we dont talk about wHAT HAPPENED SWEETIE........

currently staring at my nesting grounds bc babies hatching tomorrow yay


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> we dont talk about wHAT HAPPENED SWEETIE........
> 
> currently staring at my nesting grounds bc babies hatching tomorrow yay


THAT'S WHY i didn't tell u i'm sorry bae
u kno...if you wanna buy more of my hatchlings...i could have more nests hatching too


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> THAT'S WHY i didn't tell u i'm sorry bae
> *u kno...if you wanna buy more of my hatchlings...i could have more nests hatching too*



//grabby hands.-


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> //grabby hands.-



theres still the four left if you want any i can lower the price 

ALSO i got a hatchling letter i'm so happy ♥♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## Naiad

Faybun said:


> *pops in out of nowhere*
> ohmygod you have the prettiest dergs i am in tears



u kno what's better than pretty dergs
pretty dergs with pretty children

//whispers
which will be yours if you tell me 

clickie
Anything Galaxy to the end is up for grabs .o. (the last three of page one to the end)
ty dear sister for sacrificing lair space


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> u kno what's better than pretty dergs
> pretty dergs with pretty children
> 
> //whispers
> which will be yours if you tell me
> 
> clickie
> Anything Galaxy to the end is up for grabs .o. (the last three of page one to the end)
> ty dear sister for sacrificing lair space



those are some grade a wildclaws


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> those are some grade a wildclaws



Do you want one? ono

I've been trying to find them good homes n' all that.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Do you want one? ono
> 
> I've been trying to find them good homes n' all that.



i would but i only have 1 open space and 7 hatchlings left to hatch unu


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> i would but i only have 1 open space and 7 hatchlings left to hatch unu



goddamn FR and expansions :')

Good luck <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> goddamn FR and expansions :')
> 
> Good luck <3



thank you, you too!! and to your sister, having to put up with you ♥


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> thank you, you too!! and to your sister, having to put up with you ♥



<3

i feel bad now but like
have you ever just wanted to give someone a derg on FR
so you go onto their page and it's like
'oh dear'

and like they're basically against you as a person rip


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> <3
> 
> i feel bad now but like
> have you ever just wanted to give someone a derg on FR
> so you go onto their page and it's like
> 'oh dear'
> 
> and like they're basically against you as a person rip



i have no idea what any of this means but rip in peace young lafiel


----------



## Astro0

wHY DO I THINK ITS A REASONABLE IDEA TO GO LOOKING AT CRYSTALS ON THE AH LIKE WTF




SHE'S SO BEAUTIFUL I WANT HER SO BAD BUT I DON'T WANNA SPEND ALL THOSE GEMS DDDDD;;;;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> wHY DO I THINK ITS A REASONABLE IDEA TO GO LOOKING AT CRYSTALS ON THE AH LIKE WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHE'S SO BEAUTIFUL I WANT HER SO BAD BUT I DON'T WANNA SPEND ALL THOSE GEMS DDDDD;;;;



yooooooooo that's a really cute lil lady but nooooooo that's a lot of gems
i still rlly think you guys should stop buying crystals until the other gene comes out tho tbh


----------



## Astro0

hypnoticsoul said:


> yooooooooo that's a really cute lil lady but nooooooo that's a lot of gems
> i still rlly think you guys should stop buying crystals until the other gene comes out tho tbh



yeah, thats what i'm thinking, they are just soooo tempting!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> yeah, thats what i'm thinking, they are just soooo tempting!



i know but just think
when the secondary comes out, you can get DOUBLE the pretty. but if you spend all your money and space on JUST crystal, you'll be poor and sad.


----------



## Creeper$

Is it wierd that i don't like coatls?


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> i know but just think
> when the secondary comes out, you can get DOUBLE the pretty. but if you spend all your money and space on JUST crystal, you'll be poor and sad.








tbh I'll never regret buying Selkie tho like
he's a lil' cutie pie 
space is another problem ; v ;

But yeah, I agree with you, buying up a bunch of crystals now isn't the best idea.
the only reason I have two is bc the second girl was a steal at 65k

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> Is it wierd that i don't like coatls?



nope
I find them really cute but it's just a matter of opinion tbh


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> tbh I'll never regret buying Selkie tho like
> he's a lil' cutie pie
> space is another problem ; v ;
> 
> But yeah, I agree with you, buying up a bunch of crystals now isn't the best idea.
> the only reason I have two is bc the second girl was a steal at 65k


yeah, i bought my crystal the night they released the gene, he's still hella cute




ignore the apparel he's a brat and deserves it
also i would like to say that according to his age, crystal has been out for a month and where the heck is facet


----------



## Creeper$

Lafiel said:


> nope
> I find them really cute but it's just a matter of opinion tbh



ok, cuz everyone loves them and I'm just like "meh" lol


----------



## Astro0

yeah no word on facet except it exists, you'd think they would release them pre much as soon as possible?

lmao im here with 5 billion crystals (not really i wish)


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, i bought my crystal the night they released the gene, he's still hella cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore the apparel he's a brat and deserves it
> also i would like to say that according to his age, crystal has been out for a month and where the heck is facet



xD un huevo

I hope facet comes out soon, but Crystal/Shim looks really nice already

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> ok, cuz everyone loves them and I'm just like "meh" lol



tbh I only like Coatls because they look more like birds than actual dragons


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> yeah no word on facet except it exists, you'd think they would release them pre much as soon as possible?



no dude they have other things to do like... SPIKES HAH im so mad i've been looking forward to facet since they showed crystal ugh ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Naiad

If anyone really, _really _wants a crystal, there's this one in the AH for 55k






It's not the prettiest Crystal, but it's 55k sooo

EDIT: The crystal has been purchased


----------



## Naiad

i did it guys
i got the glitch

also ignore my 10 billion tabs rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also have these pretties now huhu:


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> i did it guys
> i got the glitch
> 
> also ignore my 10 billion tabs rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also have these pretties now huhu:



OMG THEY ARE SO CUUUUUTEEE URGH spiral and skydancer will be the dEATH OF ME


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> OMG THEY ARE SO CUUUUUTEEE URGH spiral and skydancer will be the dEATH OF ME



TRU
LIKE
I JUST WANT AN ENTIRE LAIR OF NOODLES/SDs/COATLS
BUT WAIT
IMPS ARE GOOD TOO AUGHHHHHHHH
let's not forget those meaty snappers

so
the imperials I sent over to my sister
they grew up






ohoho look at this lady


----------



## Naiad

I JUST EXALTED AN UNNAMED HATCHLING FROM ONE OF MY PAIRS
I DON'T CARE

REAL QUESTION HERE
WHY WAS THIS DERG IN THE AH FOR 18K??






oh wait 
they probably mistyped a 0
rip​
Edit: tbh I'm just waiting for an awkward PM right now


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> I JUST EXALTED AN UNNAMED HATCHLING FROM ONE OF MY PAIRS
> I DON'T CARE
> 
> REAL QUESTION HERE
> WHY WAS THIS DERG IN THE AH FOR 18K??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait
> they probably mistyped a 0
> rip​
> Edit: tbh I'm just waiting for an awkward PM right now



omg are you srs



crap i missed it


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> omg are you srs
> 
> 
> 
> crap i missed it



yeah side bae it's in my logs

no awkward PM came yet 
now I'm starting to feel bad crap


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> yeah side bae it's in my logs
> 
> no awkward PM came yet
> now I'm starting to feel bad crap



//pats on back


i went into the auction house yesterday and came out with this






he's pietro because HE DECIDED TO MOVE OUT OF MY TOWN EVEN WHeN I TALKED TO HIM EVERYDAY


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> i did it guys
> i got the glitch
> 
> also ignore my 10 billion tabs rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I also have these pretties now huhu:


What glitch?!?  and I had no idea there's going to be first gen second gen and third gen cyrstals! I thought there were just first ones. :3


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Spoiler: eeeeyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## f11

omg someone's trading sprites for geodes.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> omg someone's trading sprites for geodes.



link me?


----------



## f11

hypnoticsoul said:


> link me?


http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1253769&page=1

Only a nature left I think


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1253769&page=1
> 
> Only a nature left I think



thanks, i already have a nature sprite but i might trade for some other stuff they have


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> What glitch?!?  and I had no idea there's going to be first gen second gen and third gen cyrstals! I thought there were just first ones. :3



what do you mean..? as soon as you breed a first gen, its babies are second gen. and so on. o_o; has nothing to do with genes or whatever else. just where ever in the family line a dragon is. and the glitch is the picture showed, the babies not showing up and instead showing that image of "i <3 FR"


----------



## f11

really tempted to buy this. its super cheap in the ah


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> really tempted to buy this. its super cheap in the ah



HOLY COW that is so cute buy it


----------



## f11

BOUGHT IT. He was only 140 gems


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> BOUGHT IT. He was only 140 gems



i would've bought him if i didn't need to save up 400 more gems haha
congrats!! he's so cute uvu


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> what do you mean..? as soon as you breed a first gen, its babies are second gen. and so on. o_o; has nothing to do with genes or whatever else. just where ever in the family line a dragon is. and the glitch is the picture showed, the babies not showing up and instead showing that image of "i <3 FR"



I thought it was like Primary Crystal and so on. Sorry.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I thought it was like Primary Crystal and so on. Sorry.



no, crystal is just a primary gene, and soon it'll be getting a secondary gene to go along with it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I thought it was like Primary Crystal and so on. Sorry.



dont apologize to me, theres nothing to apologize for  just a misunderstanding is all.

i will never find opaline wings in the MP


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> dont apologize to me, theres nothing to apologize for  just a misunderstanding is all.
> 
> i will never find opaline wings in the MP



which one is that even? i haven't seen it either


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> no, crystal is just a primary gene, and soon it'll be getting a secondary gene to go along with it.



That sounds so pretty! Can't wait.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> That sounds so pretty! Can't wait.



yeah, it's called facet. they showed previews in wow. it's basically the same as crystal, but goes on the wings. and is a month late


----------



## Cuppycakez

I bought the bear. I couldn't help my self, and it's from my first FR Holiday. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG! I found it  HERE/Click SO PRETTY  
I can't wait.


----------



## f11

aah facet is so pretty i cant wait

- - - Post Merge - - -






also how much would he go for? he's level 10 also..


----------



## Naiad

I'm laughing at the amount of people who don't read rules on this giveaway thread omfg

Also that crystal imp girl put me into a really bad space situation ****
on the bright side tho
18k


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> aah facet is so pretty i cant wait
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also how much would he go for? he's level 10 also..



idk on an exact price, but definitely 20k+

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I'm laughing at the amount of people who don't read rules on this giveaway thread omfg
> 
> Also that crystal imp girl put me into a really bad space situation ****
> on the bright side tho
> 18k



what happened 8) did the owner contact you


----------



## Milky-Chii

My new baby! ♡


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Milky-Chii said:


> My new baby! ♡



but the tert :/


----------



## Milky-Chii

hypnoticsoul said:


> but the tert :/



You're referring to the Tertiary gene? >.<


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> idk on an exact price, but definitely 20k+
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what happened 8) did the owner contact you




they actually haven't

I feel bad but I'm not gonna be the one to message them first tbh
If they messaged me and politely asked for her back bc of the misprice hell yea I might return her


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> dont apologize to me, theres nothing to apologize for  just a misunderstanding is all.
> 
> i will never find opaline wings in the MP



3 are left in the marketplace rn


hurry hurry


EDIT: one 


EDIT: none left srry


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Milky-Chii said:


> You're referring to the Tertiary gene? >.<



yeah, sand won't look too great


Lafiel said:


> they actually haven't
> 
> I feel bad but I'm not gonna be the one to message them first tbh
> If they messaged me and politely asked for her back bc of the misprice hell yea I might return her



ah, that makes sense. i'm glad i've never had that happen. even though i once bought a dragon for 300 treasure


----------



## Milky-Chii

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, sand won't look too great
> 
> 
> ah, that makes sense. i'm glad i've never had that happen. even though i once bought a dragon for 300 treasure



Oh yeah I know it would look terrible with that color scheme but thankfully I got him for breeding with dragons with better colors :3


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, sand won't look too great
> 
> 
> ah, that makes sense. i'm glad i've never had that happen. even though i once bought a dragon for 300 treasure



Like I always say, if the tert gene doesn't fit, spines is the way to go B) since it's barely there anyway tbh


----------



## Milky-Chii

Lafiel said:


> Like I always say, if the tert gene doesn't fit, spines is the way to go B) since it's barely there anyway tbh



True, that would work too


----------



## Naiad

Oh wow, this is my first time seeing spines in the Marketplace


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Oh wow, this is my first time seeing spines in the Marketplace



but did you buy
i remember when smoke was out, the first time i saw it in the mp i bought it just to find out that the ones in the ah were cheaper


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> but did you buy
> i remember when smoke was out, the first time i saw it in the mp i bought it just to find out that the ones in the ah were cheaper



lolno

I'm not a huge fan of spines, to be honest
plus I'm saving towards facet


----------



## tamagotchi

Price check, anyone? I would thinking just 10k but I really wanna be sure. These guys hatched today and I wanna' put em up.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, the drops you get in the Coliseum, some of them say materiel or something like that. Can you actually make anything with those, or should I just sell most the stuff I get?


----------



## Milky-Chii

RetroT said:


> Price check, anyone? I would thinking just 10k but I really wanna be sure. These guys hatched today and I wanna' put em up.



10k sounds about right, these little guys are darling ;w;


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Price check, anyone? I would thinking just 10k but I really wanna be sure. These guys hatched today and I wanna' put em up.


And those are really pretty.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> So, the drops you get in the Coliseum, some of them say materiel or something like that. Can you actually make anything with those, or should I just sell most the stuff I get?



there's some things you can make through swipp, and they're going to add another feature, maybe in a year or two. for now most people just sell them from the hoard.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> lolno
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of spines, to be honest
> plus I'm saving towards facet



i feel u aaahhh
too bad that's EVEN MORE GEMS


----------



## tamagotchi

Milky-Chii said:


> 10k sounds about right, these little guys are darling ;w;



Thanks! I saw like 0 in the AH so I was just like hey???? because their used to be a whole bunch....

lol im gonna super duper overprice them and see what happens :^)


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Thanks! I saw like 0 in the AH so I was just like hey???? because their used to be a whole bunch....
> 
> lol im gonna super duper overprice them and see what happens :^)



25k YEAHHHHHHH .

No. Not really. I think. XD


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> 25k YEAHHHHHHH .
> 
> No. Not really. I think. XD



i posted them for 40000-45000 im just gonna watch and see lmao

they arent gonna sell but who care


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> i posted them for 40000-45000 im just gonna watch and see lmao
> 
> they arent gonna sell but who care



there is a chance they might, especially the first one.


----------



## Naiad

psst guys

One hatchling left fufu



Spoiler









> 20k or 40 Gems or 30 Geodes
> 
> #8084842


----------



## Xanarcah

I had like 400 Geodes this morning, and then I spent them all on that thread with the Sprites and previous festivals' familiars. .-.


Time to get grinding again. 

On the upside, I now have all the released bears!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

thanks for reminding me omg


Spoiler: these guys are still available


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> psst guys
> 
> One hatchling left fufu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


could I give you a mix of geodes and treasure?


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> could I give you a mix of geodes and treasure?



Yup, that's perfectly fine with me ^^


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> Yup, that's perfectly fine with me ^^


I have 19 geodes so how much treasure??


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> I have 19 geodes so how much treasure??



Does 8k work for you? .0.


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> Does 8k work for you? .0.


sure. I'll send the geodes and you can send the cr.

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg sorry I accidently said no


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> 3 are left in the marketplace rn
> 
> 
> hurry hurry
> 
> 
> EDIT: one
> 
> 
> EDIT: none left srry



haha why didnt you get one for me (that i wouldve paid back)??? ,,, i wasnt here, rip


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> haha why didnt you get one for me??? ,,, i wasnt here, rip



i didnt have the treasure but i do now ill get u one if it takes me all night <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> i didnt have the treasure but i do now ill get u one if it takes me all night <3



OH no darlin in that case dont worry about it, i mean i still have... umm... like the rest of the week or whatever right? god i hate liking skins or accents that arent in chests because i always get the chests from farming coli :/ 
(SORRY IF I SOUNDED GRUMPY my anxiety is p high, didnt mean to)


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> OH no darlin in that case dont worry about it, i mean i still have... umm... like the rest of the week or whatever right? god i hate liking skins or accents that arent in chests because i always get the chests from farming coli :/
> (SORRY IF I SOUNDED GRUMPY my anxiety is p high, didnt mean to)



nonononon ill get you one~


u better pay me back :^) jk


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> nonononon ill get you one~
> 
> 
> u better pay me back :^) jk



of course ill pay you back )< its only fair! thats super sweet of you and you really dont have to ;v; but i REALLY appreciate you looking for me!!!


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> of course ill pay you back )< its only fair! thats super sweet of you and you really dont have to ;v; but i REALLY appreciate you looking for me!!!



I'm usually stalking the AH for stuffs, so if I see one, I'll buy it ^^

unless nate snipes it as the same time as me rip


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

xarazura said:


> So I need 335 geodes fast for trading for holiday sprites and I only have approximately 60 :I
> Anyone willing to trade geodes for TBT bells? Or even for the holiday items themselves? I have an extra Cragback Boldursa and Stonekeeper Sash I'll trade for 35 geodes each ;u;
> *Goes late night farming for geodes in the meantime*



Conversion from Geodes to TBT? uwu
I have none rn, but for future refernce....


----------



## Xanarcah

Hope and Ruin's nest will be ready to hatch tomorrow and I'm excited to see what kind of hatchlings I get~

They only gave me a two egg next though. D:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Hope and Ruin's nest will be ready to hatch tomorrow and I'm excited to see what kind of hatchlings I get~
> 
> They only gave me a two egg next though. D:



oooh they're pretty uvu congrats, shame about low amounts of eggs. apparently imps don't like me because i have a pair, they also only gave me 2 eggs


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> oooh they're pretty uvu congrats, shame about low amounts of eggs. apparently imps don't like me because i have a pair, they also only gave me 2 eggs



Same
At least it's not one egg, which my goshdarned Skydancers _love_ so much ; v ;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Same
> At least it's not one egg, which my goshdarned Skydancers _love_ so much ; v ;



maybe they just like focusing on one child at a time so that they dont majorly disappoint another
idk but i still have 2 nests that need to hatch with no room aaahhh


----------



## Dork

I won 14th place in rooty's noobie raffle and got this babe 




HE'S SO PRETTY


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> oooh they're pretty uvu congrats, shame about low amounts of eggs. apparently imps don't like me because i have a pair, they also only gave me 2 eggs



Thanks. : D They're my next level 25 team project. 

A friend of mine just bred her two Crystals. Gave her a ONE EGG NEST. She's not particularly happy about that.


----------



## Naiad

Also uhm

I'm trading deviantArt points for FR stuff if anyone's into that
yeahhhhh

pls trade I need stuff to buy things rip my soul


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> I won 14th place in rooty's noobie raffle and got this babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE'S SO PRETTY



What a gorgeous dragon. o:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> I won 14th place in rooty's noobie raffle and got this babe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE'S SO PRETTY


woah he matches the other two :0



Xanarcah said:


> Thanks. : D They're my next level 25 team project.
> 
> A friend of mine just bred her two Crystals. Gave her a ONE EGG NEST. She's not particularly happy about that.


omg what is with crystals and one eggs
its like they don't want you to make any money


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> woah he matches the other two :0
> 
> 
> omg what is with crystals and one eggs
> its like they don't want you to make any money



I kind of wonder if they've fixed the system to give smaller nests for rarer genes? probably not, but it's a thought

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> So I need 335 geodes fast for trading for holiday sprites and I only have approximately 60 :I
> Anyone willing to trade geodes for 5 TBT bells each? Or even for the holiday items themselves? I have an extra Cragback Boldursa and Stonekeeper Sash I'll trade for 35 geodes each ;u;
> *Goes late night farming for geodes in the meantime*



Just saw this. o: 

I unfortunately need all of my Geodes for hoarding festival items, but I can lend you Coli again? Free of charge. He can OHKO everything in the Arena, which will make it go faster.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

who needed opaline wings? i got 2


----------



## f11

selling this for 5k



Spoiler: ugly


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> who needed opaline wings? i got 2



shirohibiki wants some~


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> shirohibiki wants some~



alrighty thanks c: i'll wait for her to come back to the thread and see if she still needs it

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Aah really? ;o; I don't mind paying to borrow Coli again for a while, but that'd be awesome, thank you!
> Do you know if there's a best place to farm for geodes? Like somewhere that perhaps has the most earth and neutral elements.
> I suppose anywhere is better than the training fields though, I'm so tired of there XD



arena has a hella lot of neutrals and i've been getting a lot from the waterway. or the woodland path is good too.


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Aah really? ;o; I don't mind paying to borrow Coli again for a while, but that'd be awesome, thank you!
> Do you know if there's a best place to farm for geodes? Like somewhere that perhaps has the most earth and neutral elements.
> I suppose anywhere is better than the training fields though, I'm so tired of there XD



Yep, it's totally fine! : D

I asked Stina for a member of my Fae team back, so I'm throwing Monarch your way again too~  He'll be happy to work with you again!

I've been farming in the Arena. Level 25s can OHKO everything there, and I've been getting around 1 geode per minute on average.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think higher level areas have a higher drop chance, so the Arena has been pretty good to me. A nice mix of high level and easy enough to stomp through with a team.


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> alrighty thanks c: i'll wait for her to come back to the thread and see if she still needs it




I've been trying to grab it for her, but I can't seem to get to the Marketplace on time. .n.


if she doesnt need it ill take it off yer hands >u>


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> I've been trying to grab it for her, but I can't seem to get to the Marketplace on time. .n.
> 
> 
> if she doesnt need it ill take it off yer hands >u>



haha okay c: i was waiting in the mp for it to restock and at first i didn't see opaline so i was like?? what even
but i got it so i have 2 of it, the coatl, and both of the wildclaw ones SPEAKING OF





the bae


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Thank you so much, I appreciate the help! I got 10 geodes already from the Arena :'D Gonna send some TBT your way as a thank you even if they're free to borrow this time <3
> (and thanks hypnoticsoul too for mentioning the Arena! I'll probably try the Waterway as well, I seem to enjoy farming there)



Nice! And thank you~ 

Here's a guide for this festival's currency and chest drops that may be helpful in deciding where you want to farm.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohman, just got my 4th Eliminate from farming today. o: Now I see why people do this even when there's no festival.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, just got my 4th Eliminate from farming today. o: Now I see why people do this even when there's no festival.


YEAH i have 1128 gems thanks to grinding i am so close


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> YEAH i have 1128 gems thanks to grinding i am so close



Nice!

What are you saving up for?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got a Water Sprite for 100k!

So far I've purchased a Nature, Water, Shadow, and Earth Sprite today. .-. And a Sunbeam Ursa, Magma Embear, Hibernal Starbear, and Livewire Grizzly. 

It's been kind of an expensive day.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Nice!
> 
> What are you saving up for?



another crystal scroll uvu it was gonna be for my progen, but i decided that since jeannie is already crystal, her regular mate is more important right now so




will be





soon


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> another crystal scroll uvu it was gonna be for my progen, but i decided that since jeannie is already crystal, her regular mate is more important right now so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon



Ooh, nice! Crystal looks great on him!

I've been trying to stay out of the temptation of Crystal dragons, at least until I buy more of the items I want to hoard before inflation. .-. Sometimes it's difficult.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, nice! Crystal looks great on him!
> 
> I've been trying to stay out of the temptation of Crystal dragons, at least until I buy more of the items I want to hoard before inflation. .-. Sometimes it's difficult.



thanks uvu he looks better than jeannie. the pinks are super strong imo

yeah, i only bought the one imp, bought crystal for jeannie, and then i'm buying it for tripp. i prefer just getting the gene instead of more dragons haha, that way i have more treasure for other crap.


----------



## Xanarcah

When I first started getting into this Gen 1 stuff, I told myself it was a good business venture and that I wouldn't get sucked into it and start collecting them for myself because they're huge moneysinks. 

This morning I put down a 200k bid on really nice gen 1. 


Well then.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> When I first started getting into this Gen 1 stuff, I told myself it was a good business venture and that I wouldn't get sucked into it and start collecting them for myself because they're huge moneysinks.
> 
> This morning I put down a 200k bid on really nice gen 1.
> 
> 
> Well then.



i'm super careful about gen 1s omg i only have




she's great w my progen so i had to and




she was free
i want to start collecting gen 1s but i know how dangerous it is


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> who needed opaline wings? i got 2



wHOA YEAH THAT WAS ME I NEEDED IT,,, ill send you 35k right? unless youre in one of the flights that got a discount

thank you so so much omg ;A;!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm super careful about gen 1s omg i only have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's great w my progen so i had to and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she was free
> i want to start collecting gen 1s but i know how dangerous it is



That Fae is pretty nice. o: 

I sort of inadvertently started collecting them. I got 1 or 2 for cheap and got into reselling them. Then I found a ton more for cheap and started trying to resell those too. Eventually I had like, an entire page and a half of Gen 1s that I can't find buyers for. Sold a couple, exalted more, now I'm down to about a page. This is most of them. 

My really nice ones (XXY, XYX, XYY) I'm going to make individual sales thread for them. Eventually. 

I just really like the idea and rarity of nice Gen 1s. .-.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> wHOA YEAH THAT WAS ME I NEEDED IT,,, ill send you 35k right? unless youre in one of the flights that got a discount
> 
> thank you so so much omg ;A;!!!!



nah, nature has to pay full price right now but yeah just send me a message and i'll send it to you uvu


Xanarcah said:


> That Fae is pretty nice. o:
> 
> I sort of inadvertently started collecting them. I got 1 or 2 for cheap and got into reselling them. Then I found a ton more for cheap and started trying to resell those too. Eventually I had like, an entire page and a half of Gen 1s that I can't find buyers for. Sold a couple, exalted more, now I'm down to about a page. This is most of them.
> 
> My really nice ones (XXY, XYX, XYY) I'm going to make individual sales thread for them. Eventually.
> 
> I just really like the idea and rarity of nice Gen 1s. .-.



!!!!!!!




omg that one is so pretty but so is the pink/coral fae
ahhh
ok im thinking.. i might buy the guardian from you


----------



## Shirohibiki

now that i have the accent thanks to the super sweet hypnoticsoul, i need to find a derg that itd go good with ;; mhmhm,,, idk what one to pick...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> now that i have the accent thanks to the super sweet hypnoticsoul, i need to find a derg that itd go good with ;; mhmhm,,, idk what one to pick...



i think it'll look good on the first one
xatia i think her name was


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg that one is so pretty but so is the pink/coral fae
> ahhh
> ok im thinking.. i might buy the guardian from you



The pink/coral Fae and the pink/stonewash Fae would make a really cute pair. : D 

The Guardian is only 15k if you decide you'd like to buy her.  She's actually on the exalting block the next time she qualifies for a bonus.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> i think it'll look good on the first one
> xatia i think her name was



well sadly she already has an accent haha, i need to buy a new one. no more black/purple ridgebacks tho... gotta find diff colors itd go good with and hope its cheap because im poor af


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> The pink/coral Fae and the pink/stonewash Fae would make a really cute pair. : D
> 
> The Guardian is only 15k if you decide you'd like to buy her.  She's actually on the exalting block the next time she qualifies for a bonus.



they they would omg i want all of the faes ;u;
NO SHE'S NOT I'M SENDING THE CR

also if anyone wants this dragon i need her out of my lair she's triple midnight





- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> well sadly she already has an accent haha, i need to buy a new one. no more black/purple ridgebacks tho... gotta find diff colors itd go good with and hope its cheap because im poor af



maybe get a nice blue one


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> they they would omg i want all of the faes ;u;
> NO SHE'S NOT I'M SENDING THE CR
> 
> also if anyone wants this dragon i need her out of my lair she's triple midnight



xD

I might need your triple Midnight. o: Because one of my breeding pairs just hatched a triple Midnight and I think it's a male, let me check on thaaaat.


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> they they would omg i want all of the faes ;u;
> NO SHE'S NOT I'M SENDING THE CR
> 
> also if anyone wants this dragon i need her out of my lair she's triple midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> maybe get a nice blue one





ill take her (if free, saving up for lair expansion r.i.p)


EDIT: nvm, xanarcah


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> xD
> 
> I might need your triple Midnight. o: Because one of my breeding pairs just hatched a triple Midnight and I think it's a male, let me check on thaaaat.



then you can have her haha, she's from a dragon trading thread and i was only keeping her around so that my friend could breed her with a skydancer she has, but it's been a while since they were both rtb and she hasn't made a move
+ i'm p peeved because i lent my nature egg to her for the achievement and she went offline before she gave it back so


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> then you can have her haha, she's from a dragon trading thread and i was only keeping her around so that my friend could breed her with a skydancer she has, but it's been a while since they were both rtb and she hasn't made a move
> + i'm p peeved because i lent my nature egg to her for the achievement and she went offline before she gave it back so



Ah, it looks like Fuzzling wants her, so send her over that way.  There's one on the AH with Gembond for 15k that I can grab. 

Thanks, though!


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Ah, it looks like Fuzzling wants her, so send her over that way.  There's one on the AH with Gembond for 15k that I can grab.
> 
> Thanks, though!



Nononono, you can have her! You posted first


----------



## Xanarcah

Fuzzling said:


> Nononono, you can have her! You posted first



Too late, I bought the AH one~ xD

My Midnight baby won't be RTB for another 28 days (whyyyyyy) and will actually be a better match with a Gembond dragon.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

haha alright, fuzzling i'll send you a cr for 1 treasure uvu


----------



## Dork

could someone help this confused noob out and answer some noob questions?

I started fighting in the coliseum (my lil team is lv 7 now) but im not exactly sure how you get treasure?? The only loot im getting are food and random items ;-;

Also do you still get exalted dragon profits on days when you aren't online? Say i get 5000 treasure a day from exalted dragons and i don't play for 7 days. Do i still get the 35000 treasure??


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> haha alright, fuzzling i'll send you a cr for 1 treasure uvu



Accepted! Thanks. :>



Xanarcah said:


> Too late, I bought the AH one~ xD
> 
> My Midnight baby won't be RTB for another 28 days (whyyyyyy) and will actually be a better match with a Gembond dragon.




 You really didn't have to, but thank you!~


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> could someone help this confused noob out and answer some noob questions?
> 
> I started fighting in the coliseum (my lil team is lv 7 now) but im not exactly sure how you get treasure?? The only loot im getting are food and random items ;-;
> 
> Also do you still get exalted dragon profits on days when you aren't online? Say i get 5000 treasure a day from exalted dragons and i don't play for 7 days. Do i still get the 35000 treasure??



You get treasure from selling the items you get as loot. Some of it can be pretty expensive stuff, and even the cheap materials add up if there's enough of it. 

I'm not sure what you're talking about with the exalted dragons? Are you asking about the exalt bonuses listed on the home page?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> could someone help this confused noob out and answer some noob questions?
> 
> I started fighting in the coliseum (my lil team is lv 7 now) but im not exactly sure how you get treasure?? The only loot im getting are food and random items ;-;
> 
> Also do you still get exalted dragon profits on days when you aren't online? Say i get 5000 treasure a day from exalted dragons and i don't play for 7 days. Do i still get the 35000 treasure??



you sell that food and random items. that's how you make treasure. and i'm not sure what you mean in your second question.


----------



## Dork

oh thank you two. 

and dont you get a bonus from exalted dragons?? ah im embarrassed sorry


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Faybun said:


> oh thank you two.
> 
> and dont you get a bonus from exalted dragons?? ah im embarrassed sorry



you get a bonus for exalting a dragon if it that dragon is part of the three exalt bonuses for the day


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> oh thank you two.
> 
> and dont you get a bonus from exalted dragons?? ah im embarrassed sorry



Don't be embarrassed. 

Exalting a dragon is a thing you actively do. It means you send a dragon from your lair permanently to go serve your Flight's elemental deity. If the dragon you exalt matches one or more of the bonuses listed on the home page, you get that much added on to the total you receive when you exalt the dragon. It's a one-time thing. 

Since you have to be online in order to exalt a dragon, you can't get them while you're offline. 

Does this answer your question?


----------



## Nanobyte

I always miss the registration windows
*sobs*


----------



## Dork

Xanarcah said:


> Don't be embarrassed.
> 
> Exalting a dragon is a thing you actively do. It means you send a dragon from your lair permanently to go serve your Flight's elemental deity. If the dragon you exalt matches one or more of the bonuses listed on the home page, you get that much added on to the total you receive when you exalt the dragon. It's a one-time thing.
> 
> Since you have to be online in order to exalt a dragon, you can't get them while you're offline.
> 
> Does this answer your question?



Ah, yes thank you!

Also for the loot, do you usually sell it straight from your hoard or do you usually sell em in bunches at the auction house? o: I'm guessing it's the first option unless you get a more valuable item?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> I always miss the registration windows
> *sobs*



it ok friend
you'll get it next time c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> Ah, yes thank you!
> 
> Also for the loot, do you usually sell it straight from your hoard or do you usually sell em in bunches at the auction house? o: I'm guessing it's the first option unless you get a more valuable item?



I... I'm a hoarder and I don't sell anything. xD; 

But it's my understanding that food usually sells for 20-25t per point in the AH. 

A lot of people also avoid selling items that Swipp may ask for, since trading them to him could be potentially profitable. A list of those items is here. 

And valuable items get sold by themselves in the AH or on the forums. 

I think everything else gets autosold?


----------



## Dork

Xanarcah said:


> I... I'm a hoarder and I don't sell anything. xD;
> 
> But it's my understanding that food usually sells for 20-25t per point in the AH.
> 
> A lot of people also avoid selling items that Swipp may ask for, since trading them to him could be potentially profitable. A list of those items is here.
> 
> And valuable items get sold by themselves in the AH or on the forums.
> 
> I think everything else gets autosold?



(im a hoarder too and i really don't want to sell anything but im broke and idk how to make lotsa treasure)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> (im a hoarder too and i really don't want to sell anything but im broke and idk how to make lotsa treasure)
> 
> Thanks so much!



No problem!

There's word that a crafting option will eventually be available in the future sometime that will make use of all those currently useless materials, so I've been mostly saving them for that purpose.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Faybun said:


> (im a hoarder too and i really don't want to sell anything but im broke and idk how to make lotsa treasure)
> 
> Thanks so much!



FAIRGROUNDS! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

^^^For getting treasure >)


----------



## Dork

Xanarcah said:


> No problem!
> 
> There's word that a crafting option will eventually be available in the future sometime that will make use of all those currently useless materials, so I've been mostly saving them for that purpose.



Wow yeah that's be great! I noticed that empty plot of land on the Trading Post's map c;




Cuppycakez said:


> FAIRGROUNDS!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ^^^For getting treasure >)



Ahah yeah! I'm real good at shock switch but it gets tiring and it's bad for my already crap eyes ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh speaking of Fairgrounds I kinda wish they'd add a game like 2048 idk o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Never heard of that game.


----------



## Xanarcah

So, speaking of making Treasure. o: 

I don't have even a single Treasure Achievement. I have more than the required amounts for the achievements, but I still haven't earned them. .-. 

I also have an entire set of the dolls my friend is lending me for the achievement, and it's been like a week already. 

Anyone got any ideas or fixes?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm addicted to 2048 now. THANKS


----------



## Dork

Xanarcah said:


> So, speaking of making Treasure. o:
> 
> I don't have even a single Treasure Achievement. I have more than the required amounts for the achievements, but I still haven't earned them. .-.
> 
> I also have an entire set of the dolls my friend is lending me for the achievement, and it's been like a week already.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas or fixes?



Oh that's really weird. You should probably talk to a mod or administrator about that o:



Cuppycakez said:


> I'm addicted to 2048 now. THANKS



No prob c;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> So, speaking of making Treasure. o:
> 
> I don't have even a single Treasure Achievement. I have more than the required amounts for the achievements, but I still haven't earned them. .-.
> 
> I also have an entire set of the dolls my friend is lending me for the achievement, and it's been like a week already.
> 
> Anyone got any ideas or fixes?



i know the doll achievement has a delay, but the treasure ones happen immediately last i checked. check the bug reporting forum and see if anyone else is having that problem


----------



## Naiad

whenever I see someone that hasn't named a hatchling they've gotten from me in over a week I'm just like 

e - e
so you
uh
gonna smack a name on that
or naw


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> whenever I see someone that hasn't named a hatchling they've gotten from me in over a week I'm just like
> 
> e - e
> so you
> uh
> gonna smack a name on that
> or naw


this girls is pretty right? yeah. but 1 month, no name. and then one of her 3 children has a name, and the other 2 don't. and then THEIR father. no name. ?????????????


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

I dropped ~ 65k on accents
_worth it_


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> I dropped ~ 65k on accents
> _worth it_



mmph if only i liked ridgebacks


----------



## f11

Would buy but that secondary is terrible.


----------



## Astro0

tfw one of your prized dergs has a parent called
'tube steak'




tfw one of ITS parents is called AMERICAAAAAAA 




dat ugly, ugly tomato crackle...


----------



## nard

Since I have everything from the Festive Favors, should I start buying the bear over and over? xD I'd sell the multiple copies a couple weeks/months after the holiday ends.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Since I have everything from the Festive Favors, should I start buying the bear over and over? xD I'd sell the multiple copies a couple weeks/months after the holiday ends.



Is buy an extra one or two but save them for next time. Pretty sure they carry over to the other events. :3


And I don't see the bear being worth much.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i know the doll achievement has a delay, but the treasure ones happen immediately last i checked. check the bug reporting forum and see if anyone else is having that problem



Thanks. 

Not sure how long I'm going to have over 500k, so I was hoping they would all come in. xD; 

Achievement delay seems to be a big issue in general.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Since I have everything from the Festive Favors, should I start buying the bear over and over? xD I'd sell the multiple copies a couple weeks/months after the holiday ends.



I'm planning on buying multiples of the bear and the apparel to wait for inflation. o: 

There are a few threads in the Item Sales forum with people accepting geodes for old retired festival skins and familiars, though, if you think that might be a better investment.


----------



## Xanarcah

I THINK I WON THE AUCTION FOR THIS BEAUTIFUL GIRL







Extremely low 6 digit, Gen 1, Splash/White/Aqua Circuit

200k, though. o: But I don't have to pay for getting her Circuit.


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Not sure how long I'm going to have over 500k, so I was hoping they would all come in. xD;
> 
> Achievement delay seems to be a big issue in general.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning on buying multiples of the bear and the apparel to wait for inflation. o:
> 
> There are a few threads in the Item Sales forum with people accepting geodes for old retired festival skins and familiars, though, if you think that might be a better investment.





Accents too?  If so, could you link me? Can't seem to find it. :T


----------



## f11

I hatched this earlier but sold him as soon as I saw him


----------



## nard

Crys said:


> I hatched this earlier but sold him as soon as I saw him



Eyeburners, yas~


----------



## Xanarcah

Fuzzling said:


> Accents too?  If so, could you link me? Can't seem to find it. :T



This thread was the major one, but they seem to have stopped trading for Geodes as of this morning, sorry. o: 

There are a few smaller threads accepting geodes floating around, but I didn't see most of them trading old festival items.


----------



## tamagotchi

staring at my treasure 24/7 woops there is none


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> This thread was the major one, but they seem to have stopped trading for Geodes as of this morning, sorry. o:
> 
> There are a few smaller threads accepting geodes floating around, but I didn't see most of them trading old festival items.



Hmm, guess I'll do the same as you and hoard the items! c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Just bought two full sets of all the Festival Skins and Accents. 

There goes most of my Vault. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Fuzzling, here's one more thread offering skins/accents for geodes.


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> Since I have everything from the Festive Favors, should I start buying the bear over and over? xD I'd sell the multiple copies a couple weeks/months after the holiday ends.



if the Bears are as popular as the sprites this is gonna be great

I bought ~ 3-4 of them for inflation later, mostly bc they're 'one time' things that future players might want.


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> if the Bears are as popular as the sprites this is gonna be great
> 
> I bought ~ 3-4 of them for inflation later, mostly bc they're 'one time' things that future players might want.



I wish they would get that popular, but I don't think it will happen. o: 

Also, I heard something about a winter non-festival where they're accepting all past festival currencies and will be reselling the Bears? The Bears are listed as Cycled Out, not Retired, so I'm wondering how that will go.


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> I wish they would get that popular, but I don't think it will happen. o:
> 
> Also, I heard something about a winter non-festival where they're accepting all past festival currencies and will be reselling the Bears? The Bears are listed as Cycled Out, not Retired, so I'm wondering how that will go.



r.i.p me


don't have past currencies


----------



## Shirohibiki

i bought this girl as the one to wear the accent uAu what is it with me and purple wings on ridgebacks smfh


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I wish they would get that popular, but I don't think it will happen. o:
> 
> Also, I heard something about a winter non-festival where they're accepting all past festival currencies and will be reselling the Bears? The Bears are listed as Cycled Out, not Retired, so I'm wondering how that will go.



79 shrooms, 47 flat leafs, 34 shards, 20 pinecones, 54 tablets...

yes..
*GOOD*....


----------



## Xanarcah

I'll try and find out where I read that about the winter event and bears, because I can't for the life of me find it in an announcement. D: 

But before that...

Hope and Ruin's nest just hatched and I got these two cuties:











Exact twins! Maize/Maize/White IriShimUnder


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> r.i.p me
> 
> 
> don't have past currencies



Same. ;-;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i have some stuff haha


Spoiler: stuff











that reminds me if anyone has a spare heavy earthshaker idol, i'd be happy to buy it


----------



## Xanarcah

I FOUND WHERE I READ THE THING ABOUT A DECEMBER FESTIVAL

These two threads are what I was remembering.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> i have some stuff haha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that reminds me if anyone has a spare heavy earthshaker idol, i'd be happy to buy it



wow god id love to borrow those dolls for the achievements but idk if you do that
achievements are the death of me


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I FOUND WHERE I READ THE THING ABOUT A DECEMBER FESTIVAL
> 
> These two threads are what I was remembering.



did they mention anything about the past accents and skins?  totally not skimming

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> wow god id love to borrow those dolls for the achievements but idk if you do that
> achievements are the death of me



you can borrow them yes uvu i just need to find the earth doll and then i can get it and i'll lend them to you


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> did they mention anything about the past accents and skins?  totally not skimming



Doesn't mention the skins/accents at all, actually. o: It sounds like it's just about the familiars coming back.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Doesn't mention the skins/accents at all, actually. o: It sounds like it's just about the familiars coming back.



aah alright
well thanks for sharing c:


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> I FOUND WHERE I READ THE THING ABOUT A DECEMBER FESTIVAL
> 
> These two threads are what I was remembering.



now i really want a companion comet thanks alot


but jk, thank you for posting those!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> now i really want a companion comet thanks alot
> 
> 
> but jk, thank you for posting those!



companion comet and the golem gauntlet are some of the better holiday items from this year


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> did they mention anything about the past accents and skins?  totally not skimming
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> you can borrow them yes uvu i just need to find the earth doll and then i can get it and i'll lend them to you



oh thats very sweet of you! ;A; thank you so much!! ill check to see if i have the earth one later <3


----------



## Beary

I just can't get into this game 
rip


----------



## nard

Beary said:


> I just can't get into this game
> rip



send me everything you have


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> oh thats very sweet of you! ;A; thank you so much!! ill check to see if i have the earth one later <3



no problem! and thanks c:
i also have 5 of the 11 runestones so if you need that and have the water, plague, ice, shadow, lightning, and light we can work together to get that one too hahm,,


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> no problem! and thanks c:
> i also have 5 of the 11 runestones so if you need that and have the water, plague, ice, shadow, lightning, and light we can work together to get that one too hahm,,



What are those dolls from?


----------



## tamagotchi

I just got this pretty babby for free. uwu
I love her so much omg neED TO FIND A MATE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> What are those dolls from?



sometimes i find them from gathering, sometimes form the coliseum. or you can sometimes find them on the ah

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> I just got this pretty babby for free. uwu
> I love her so much omg neED TO FIND A MATE



i could get you a spiral or snapper that would go well she looks so nice uvu


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i could get you a spiral or snapper that would go well she looks so nice uvu



Ha ha, It's cool man, you don't have to. I'm p good at stalking the AH. aaaaah thank you!! im surprised she didn't want any treasure for her lol she's rtb soon so idk but i feel bad for not giving her moneys lol


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Ha ha, It's cool man, you don't have to. I'm p good at stalking the AH. aaaaah thank you!! im surprised she didn't want any treasure for her lol she's rtb soon so idk but i feel bad for not giving her moneys lol



and she's xxy wow
some people are so nice congrats

- - - Post Merge - - -

it's going so slow but i'm almost there


Spoiler: so nice wowo 10/9


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> and she's xxy wow
> some people are so nice congrats
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> it's going so slow but i'm almost there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: so nice wowo 10/9



went to go buy a mate for Ava and instead got a sprial bloody breeding pair WOOPS but they were so cheap tho





haha omg in love with spirals but now i gotta make more breeding pair pictures omg

AAHHH THAT BREEDING PAIR IS SO CUTE AND THE COLORS WITH THE GREEN WHEEZES​


----------



## Naiad

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

If anyone's selling Treasure/Gems for TBT please contact me I just saw the most beautiful derg ; v ;


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> If anyone's selling Treasure/Gems for TBT please contact me I just saw the most beautiful derg ; v ;



How much are you looking for? : )


----------



## f11

omg want only 200 gems rip


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> How much are you looking for? : )



150 Gems or ~70k Treasure

rip my soul

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH YES

I ALSO HAVE 1610 DEVIANTART POINTS TO TRADE FOR GEMS/TREASURE/ITEMS

idk if anyone's still into dA tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> omg want only 200 gems rip



WO he's pretty i would donate but i have like 20 gems rip hope you get him!!!!

aaand i finished the breeding picture w/o the color predictor bc it was ugly enough but im feeling disgusting today so i dont feel like making anything nice but HERE IS THE BANNER


Spoiler:  breeding pair banner











needa edit it later bc its fuzzy and i forgot to fix that woops!!!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> WO he's pretty i would donate but i have like 20 gems rip hope you get him!!!!
> 
> aaand i finished the breeding picture w/o the color predictor bc it was ugly enough but im feeling disgusting today so i dont feel like making anything nice but HERE IS THE BANNER
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  breeding pair banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needa edit it later bc its fuzzy and i forgot to fix that woops!!!!



oh man that pair is so cute and you make such nice banners ;u; meanwhile i'm just playing in firealpaca with an airbrush


----------



## Naiad

the derg was purchased rip laf 2k14


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> the derg was purchased rip laf 2k14



rip everything
laf
the food supply
the lair space
the treasure amount
goodbye u will always be in out hearts


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> WO he's pretty i would donate but i have like 20 gems rip hope you get him!!!!
> 
> aaand i finished the breeding picture w/o the color predictor bc it was ugly enough but im feeling disgusting today so i dont feel like making anything nice but HERE IS THE BANNER
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  breeding pair banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> needa edit it later bc its fuzzy and i forgot to fix that woops!!!!


nah its ok I need like 180 gems. Im just waitin for my earth egg to sell.


----------



## Coach

I have over 150 deepearth Geodes, please send help.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I have over 150 deepearth Geodes, please send help.



Neeed help getting more? Or getting rid of them or what? I don't understand haha.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh man that pair is so cute and you make such nice banners ;u; meanwhile i'm just playing in firealpaca with an airbrush



aahh!!! thank you i have 0 space now woops lmao needa exalt some

and i decided to name them in different languages haha how expected 
male spiral = Khepri [morning sun] | female spiral= Celosia [burning] which has like 0 relevance to the breeding name lol should rename pair burning sun

but your banners look so good tho...,, i wanna see what your midnight lights offspring gives off bc im curious woah


----------



## Naiad

Coach said:


> I have over 150 deepearth Geodes, please send help.



hello hi i am the help
send geodes pls xoxo

jks pls don't kill me


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Neeed help getting more? Or getting rid of them or what? I don't understand haha.



I need to sell them off, but the person who buys them for tbt is offline at the moment. D:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> aahh!!! thank you i have 0 space now woops lmao needa exalt some
> 
> and i decided to name them in different languages haha how expected
> male spiral = Khepri [morning sun] | female spiral= Celosia [burning] which has like 0 relevance to the breeding name lol
> 
> but your banners look so good tho...,, i wanna see what your midnight lights offspring gives off bc im curious woah



they were actually some of the hatchlings i gave to newbies hang on


Spoiler: most of them have been exatled :c













idk how to show the exalted ones bc apparently img /img doesnt work
and now i gotta go play smash so ill see you kids later


----------



## Xanarcah

So I think the current Holiday items have fallen in price in the AH enough that the geodes to buy them with are worth more (valued at 800t).


----------



## Cuppycakez

So wishing I had 300k right now.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> So wishing I had 300k right now.



what do you want to buy? .o.


----------



## Coach

hypnoticsoul said:


> they were actually some of the hatchlings i gave to newbies hang on
> 
> 
> Spoiler: most of them have been exatled :c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk how to show the exalted ones bc apparently img /img doesnt work
> and now i gotta go play smash so ill see you kids later



The first one is the one you gave to me! ;D


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> what do you want to buy? .o.


I'll show ya!  
This female:





To love and also breed with this male






- - - Post Merge - - -

What do you guys think of them?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I'll show ya!
> This female:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To love and also breed with this male
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What do you guys think of them?



They're very nice, but I looked them up in the AH and I think they're siblings. o: So you wouldn't be able to breed them.


----------



## f11

selling 13 geodes for 10k if anyones interested


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> They're very nice, but I looked them up in the AH and I think they're siblings. o: So you wouldn't be able to breed them.



No! They are.  I'm sad now.  That sucks


----------



## Coach

Has anybody got a skin from the coliseum yet? I'm not getting any...


----------



## Naiad

Coach said:


> Has anybody got a skin from the coliseum yet? I'm not getting any...



I haven't gotten a single chest rip :')


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> No! They are.  I'm sad now.  That sucks



Yeah, but better to find out now that to save and buy them and find out afterwards. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Has anybody got a skin from the coliseum yet? I'm not getting any...



I got 5 Stoneswept Chests. >.>

That's all the Coli wants to give me, I guess.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, but better to find out now that to save and buy them and find out afterwards. xD;
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> I got 5 Stoneswept Chests. >.>
> That's all the Coli wants to give me, I guess.



Where've you been farming? .o. I've been jumping around tbh


----------



## Coach

I'm just farming in the Woodland path, that's were the skins can be found if you're lucky!


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Where've you been farming? .o. I've been jumping around tbh



Arena. Everything I've found has been there. 

I tried Scorched Woods for some chest variety, but I'm getting so few festival drops that I left. Figured it was better to get at least some geodes than nothing at all. 

Here's a guide for where is best to farm.


----------



## nard

To be honest, I got a Dioptase chest yesterday from the Training Fields. :T


its a good place to farm for food because it has all of the types and they die in like, one hit


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> no problem! and thanks c:
> i also have 5 of the 11 runestones so if you need that and have the water, plague, ice, shadow, lightning, and light we can work together to get that one too hahm,,



im actually kind of nervous that sending them all at once wont award the achievements cause itd overload idk its probably a stupid worry tbh
ALLOW ME TO CHECK MY STORES
well the sad news is i dont actually have a single runestone idk whats going on there i thought i did... i lied i was looking in the wrong place. i have arcane, earth, lightning, nature, shadow. :3c
BUT THE GOOD NEWS IS I HAVE THE EARTHSHAKER IDOL idk if i wanna sell him but i can trade him to you for the achi!! *v*

also i am in need of the following eggs if you happen to have any: light, nature, shadow, earth, fire, ice, arcane, and water.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> also i am in need of the following eggs if you happen to have any: light, nature, shadow, earth, fire, ice, arcane, and water.



For the achievements?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> For the achievements?



yeah! i dont do gen 1s otherwise lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah! i dont do gen 1s otherwise lol



Okay!

I think I have around half your list, I'll message them to you.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Okay!
> 
> I think I have around half your list, I'll message them to you.



oh my gosh thats so sweet of you ;A; out of curiosity, will taking all of them at once break it or will i get the achis? @_@


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my gosh thats so sweet of you ;A; out of curiosity, will taking all of them at once break it or will i get the achis? @_@



I think you should get them all at once? A friend sent me two in a message and I got both achievements. Maybe 4 will work the same way?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I think you should get them all at once? A friend sent me two in a message and I got both achievements. Maybe 4 will work the same way?



okay, im just unsure about how finicky this system is haha. thank you so much again dearest, ill send them back as soon as i get the achis! ;v;


----------



## tamagotchi

yoo!!!! i redid the thing but it's still fuzzy but ill fix that later!!
does it look okay?


----------



## Shirohibiki

woo! just arcane, fire, ice and light left! sending em back tysm ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> yoo!!!! i redid the thing but it's still fuzzy but ill fix that later!!
> does it look okay?



i think it looks great!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> okay, im just unsure about how finicky this system is haha. thank you so much again dearest, ill send them back as soon as i get the achis! ;v;



Hopefully it goes through quickly, because yeah, the system is crazy finicky. Eggs are the one achievement that I've never had problems with, though, for whatever reason. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> yoo!!!! i redid the thing but it's still fuzzy but ill fix that later!!
> does it look okay?



Looks fantastic!

The eyes creep me out a little, though, since they went transparent or something?


----------



## f11

nvm


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, but better to find out now that to save and buy them and find out afterwards. xD;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - - that.
> I got 5 Stoneswept Chests. >.>
> 
> That's all the Coli wants to give me, I guess.


That's true! Thanks a bunch for noticing that. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

At my relatives. No wifi. No dragons for me.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Hopefully it goes through quickly, because yeah, the system is crazy finicky. Eggs are the one achievement that I've never had problems with, though, for whatever reason. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Looks fantastic!
> 
> The eyes creep me out a little, though, since they went transparent or something?



Thank! Yeah, the eyes went transparent for some reason - my settings for transparency are way off atm. I'll probably fix that soon, not sure why the settings keep changing themselves, lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

What program do you use to make your breeding cards? :3


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> What program do you use to make your breeding cards? :3



Photoshop. 

-----

Ha ha I feel horrible I totally ditched Khepri and bought a different mate [ that'll give better babes. ] and named him Khepri. Khepri V.2! What a great person I am [ though I totally lost a lot of treasure ugh. ]. DUMB ****





new and a lil bit improved!! NO

khepri...
khepri s
kHEPRI SUN

**** NEVERMIND I CANTBREED THEM **** ME
well. .. . the otbhers couldnt breed either oh well AT LEAST THEYRE CUTE AND I WANNA MURDE RSOMEONWE


----------



## Dork

RetroT said:


> Photoshop.
> 
> -----
> 
> Ha ha I feel horrible I totally ditched Khepri and bought a different mate [ that'll give better babes. ] and named him Khepri. Khepri V.2! What a great person I am [ though I totally lost a lot of treasure ugh. ]. DUMB ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new and a lil bit improved!! NO
> 
> khepri...
> khepri s
> kHEPRI SUN
> 
> **** NEVERMIND I CANTBREED THEM **** ME
> well. .. . the otbhers couldnt breed either oh well AT LEAST THEYRE CUTE AND I WANNA MURDE RSOMEONWE



#incest2k14


----------



## tamagotchi

Faybun said:


> #incest2k14



yes please


----------



## Dork

RetroT said:


> yes please



oh god that actually sounds gross. lemme rephrase

#dragonincest2k14


----------



## Naiad

I'm headcanoning stories for this pair now rip​


----------



## nard

just got the opaline wings  now im broke again omg


time to find a derg to put it on


----------



## Xanarcah

So, uh, I just sniped someone's Crystal Spiral hatchling. 






They sent me a congratulatory pm and specifically did not ask for him back. 

Now what do I do? o:


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> So, uh, I just sniped someone's Crystal Spiral hatchling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent me a congratulatory pm and specifically did not ask for him back.
> 
> Now what do I do? o:



give it to me bc ilu

I'd personally keep it bc eyyy you sniped a Crystal


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> give it to me bc ilu
> 
> I'd personally keep it bc eyyy you sniped a Crystal



I wasn't even trying to, I was just looking for cheap hatchlings to resell for a meager profit. I don't even know how much I bought it for since I bought a couple other hatchlings at the same time, it was either 500t or 3k. xD; Maybe the 500t was supposed to be gems? 


The colors are super nice, though. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

I apparently got a Gen 1 in the bunch of hatchlings I just picked up, too. o: Colors are pretty decent, I think? 








I don't need more gen 1s whyyyyyyy


----------



## nard

How do you people get so much money ( besides selling stuff in the AH/training and exalting )? I really want another festival skin and a lair expansion for some new dergs.


just some steps y'know


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> How do you people get so much money ( besides selling stuff in the AH/training and exalting )? I really want another festival skin and a lair expansion for some new dergs.
> 
> 
> just some steps y'know


Farming. Farming. *Farming.*


----------



## Jamborenium

I normally play the tidal trouble game a lot and keep all my treasure in my vault only taking out some at a time or as much as I need to in order to buy something I want


I also tend to gather only in the digging option since you can get treasure jars and chest on that option.
((I only use other gather options when I need them such as food ones, but currently I am really good on my food storage's))

on a side note my snapper Nebu in her finally apparel choices 





I'm saving up for the glowing methane accent for her. 

I really want to get the  Pastel Galaxy Stars accent but...so far 
people are always asking for gems for that one each time in the auction house
but aaahh it's just so perfect ;m; I just want it and it fits so well with her apparel.







but I'll have to settle with the next best fitting option for her which is the Methane one 

​


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

50k and she has the spines tert :')
I have no regrets​
- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> I'm just waiting for crystals to generally go down in price but that's gonna take a while :\ I've not seen any myself for less than 70k and those I saw around that price weren't really worth me blowing that much money on them
> 
> 
> Yoo did ya mean me?
> I'm here if I'm not too late



There's two pretty TG crystal SD boys in the AH right now for 62k ^^


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> 50k and she has the spines tert :')
> I have no regrets​




lucky

i will break into ur lair and steal everything


then buy some apparel :^)


----------



## Xanarcah

So I sent the Crystal Spiral owner back their Spiral. 

Bye, baby Spiral. o: 



They sent me 50k and an Ambush, so it looks like it worked out well for both of us!

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> I'm just waiting for crystals to generally go down in price but that's gonna take a while :\ I've not seen any myself for less than 70k and those I saw around that price weren't really worth me blowing that much money on them



It might not take too long, actually. The first Crystal hatchlings should be getting to the end of their cooldowns soon, so there'll be a large number of new nests of Crystals coming along.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Naiad

xarazura said:


> Oooh my god I'd have actually bought that dragon she's so pretty ;__; </3
> I'm too late for the other 62k ones nooo (thanks anyway <3)



Ahh, as a tip, there's a bunch of cute crystals posted in the few hours following rollover ^^ It's where I got my 18k Imp <3
I'll send you a message if anymore cute ones are posted~


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Oh that makes sense, I just need to spend more time stalking crystals in the AH instead of skins for a change XD
> I'm sure I'll catch a good one eventually, or like Xanarcah said, the prices will probably be going down soon anyway~



Watch out for when Facet gets released, though. o: It just occurred to me that they might skyrocket again, what with everyone trying to get a matched pair.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Hnng I went ahead and got this boy for 65k because he's RTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already paired him with a gold iridescent skydancer that showed some pretty babies, half of which were crystal, I got 3 eggs so HERE'S PRAYING FOR A GOLDEN CRYSTAL SKYDANCER HHH



That's a very nice dragon! I can't wait to see their babies~


----------



## Naiad

I just realized something

All my Crystals are purple/blue

; v ;

fffffffff I need warmer colors


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> I just realized something
> 
> All my Crystals are purple/blue
> 
> ; v ;
> 
> fffffffff I need warmer colors


But blues and purples are some of the best colors. o:


----------



## f11

I got two eggs in a row. First I got an arcane, now an earth.


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> I got two eggs in a row. First I got an arcane, now an earth.



congrats ~ <3






I JUST SNIPED THIS GIRL FOR 10k
; v ;
I need to stop obsessing over Crystals

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> But blues and purples are some of the best colors. o:



They are, but most of my lair is cool toned e - e a pretty warm brown crystal pair sounds nice .0.


----------



## Astro0

anyone want this boy for freesies?




if not i'll put him in the AH for like 5k


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> anyone want this boy for freesies?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if not i'll put him in the AH for like 5k



Fffff— it's like you're aiming for my heart e - e
rip lair space
rip food
rip treasure


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> Hnng I went ahead and got this boy for 65k because he's RTB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already paired him with a gold iridescent skydancer that showed some pretty babies, half of which were crystal, I got 3 eggs so HERE'S PRAYING FOR A GOLDEN CRYSTAL SKYDANCER HHH



When their eggs hatch, I'll gladly buy one. ;u; Need to wait until just about next year until my crystal can breed with it's Wildclaw mate...













capella and shinysandwich is even otp in flight rising


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

hey nerds


happy thanksgiving


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> @Fuzzling omg next year?
> Breeding cooldowns are such a paaain like I wouldn't mind if it was 10-15 days for all dragons.
> I hope you get pretty crystals from that future nest <3
> 
> ---
> I'm fighting the urge to buy this imperial for 50k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn my weakness to gold
> 
> Also oooh my goodness I was messing around scrying Jaguar's genes and I didn't realise how pretty stone crystal is??? It's gOLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MIGHT CRY and have a new dream derg when facet is released



I checked, it's 32 days. So the end of December. 


Save your money for Facet. 


;u; He's soo cute!~

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> hey nerds
> 
> 
> happy thanksgiving



oh yeah


that's what today was


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

happy thanksgiving for those who celebrate it!!! 

only reason id want a crystal dragon: so i can make bank off of it when facet comes out tbh
but im not that savvy


----------



## FireNinja1

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=83876&page=2

Nest hatched, I'm giving away the last 3 dergs. I really just am a perfectionist. They're headed to the exalt in 24 hours, so please PM, CR, or message me on FR ASAP if you want them.


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=83876&page=2
> 
> Nest hatched, I'm giving away the last 3 dergs. I really just am a perfectionist. They're headed to the exalt in 24 hours, so please PM, CR, or message me on FR ASAP if you want them.


Can you add me to the list in the OP? 

PandaNikita is my tbt and flight rising name


----------



## f11

FireNinja1 said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=83876&page=2
> 
> Nest hatched, I'm giving away the last 3 dergs. I really just am a perfectionist. They're headed to the exalt in 24 hours, so please PM, CR, or message me on FR ASAP if you want them.


yoo my brother wants one, mind if he sends the cr? his username is phillisemu I think.


----------



## FireNinja1

PandaNikita said:


> Can you add me to the list in the OP?
> 
> PandaNikita is my tbt and flight rising name


I've been a bit ill lately I'll do it later. If you're not on the directory yet please PM or VM me with links to your profiles. You can format it for me if you want, appreciated, but not required.



Crys said:


> yoo my brother wants one, mind if he sends the cr? his username is phillisemu I think.



Sure.


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> I've been a bit ill lately I'll do it later. If you're not on the directory yet please PM or VM me with links to your profiles. You can format it for me if you want, appreciated, but not required.


Oh I hope you get better :c I'll send a vm of my links formatted!

- - - Post Merge - - -

PandaNikita — PandaNikita — 117670

I'll post it here too


----------



## FireNinja1

PandaNikita said:


> Oh I hope you get better :c I'll send a vm of my links formatted!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> PandaNikita — PandaNikita — 117670
> 
> I'll post it here too



Just got better yesterday actually but it was pretty sad knowing I might waste my 5 day weekend resting in bed instead of hanging out with my friends. Thanks for your words though haha.


----------



## Naiad

Speaking of hatchlings, I got two pretty Coatl girls today <3   
  ; u ;











that dilemma when you can only keep one but you love both rip

Does anyone know how much I should sell the other one for? .0.​


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> Speaking of hatchlings, I got two pretty Coatl girls today <3
> ; u ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that dilemma when you can only keep one but you love both rip
> 
> Does anyone know how much I should sell the other one for? .0.​



DONT SELL IT GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## Naiad

Beary said:


> DONT SELL IT GIVE IT TO ME



I WOULD BUT I'M POOR AND SAI DOESNT NEED A SISTER


----------



## Dork

my school blocked flightrising help


----------



## Xanarcah

I had 1.3 or 1.4mil like, two days ago. 

Now I have 22k. 

Yep. .-. Gotta go exalt some dragons or something.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

someone affliated their hatchery with mine i'm so happy
progress


Spoiler: also these are still for sale






















- - - Post Merge - - -

HOLD UP
THEY BROUGHT BACK THE WILDCLAW SCROLL
right when i was planning on saving money cool great yeah


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> HOLD UP
> THEY BROUGHT BACK THE WILDCLAW SCROLL
> right when i was planning on saving money cool great yeah



Saving money is basically never a thing that happens in Flight Rising. xD

Sorry for all the people who bought the WC scrolls at an exorbitant price for future inflation, though. Maybe I should get rid of all my Mock Firebirds...

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Boreal Wood is now my farming location woo TURKEYS
> 
> HAPPY DAYS I got the Turkey familiar and like 200 turkey dinners
> Then a chest (sadly another Stonebound, I need Dioptase chests hhh), then an Ambush (just need two more for my team now) and a bunch more geodes.
> Trying to get more Turkey familiars while they're here and those 6 point turkey dinners are gr8
> 
> Like many I'm going a bit mad hoarding festival stuff for inflation so my money's pretty much all gone. This is the first time I'm able to do it since RoR started shortly after I joined and I didn't know what the heck was really going on
> 
> Anyone else get the Turkey yet?



Jealous of your Turkeys. o: 

Congrats on all your awesome loot, though! Did you manage to farm enough Geodes to get those Sprites?


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> HOLD UP
> THEY BROUGHT BACK THE WILDCLAW SCROLL
> right when i was planning on saving money cool great yeah



literally **** me
im so mad i had to spend 100$ on my scroll now lmfao **** tHIS OMFG,,,


----------



## hypnoticsoul

the problem though is they're only bringing it back until december 1st
i do not have the gems
to get all of the frickin wildclaw scrolls i need
before december 1st


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Ah yes I did! It took me 6 hours straight and I also had to buy half of them but I got there eventually :'D
> I really do enjoy working with Coli and Monarch, I can't wait to have my own lv25 team for farming.
> Let me know when you want them back <3 Thank you so much again, I don't know what I'd do without your help XD
> 
> give all your mock firebirds to me pls Where did Mock Firebirds even come from? Were they a marketplace familiar?
> 
> Sorry about not replying to that PM by the way, I forget :c I dunno what I was thinking with my dragon's stats, I think I was just so tired and made a bad decision that's gonna cost me 90k later haha



xD Well the Water Sprite is now at over 200k, so that may be a good item to have. 

Coli and Monarch are great.  Monarch in particular, he was one of the first adult dragons I ever got from the AH. He's my big old butterfly dragon. You can keep them through the end of the Festival, I'm using Bane, Nyss (who I really need to rename soon), and Dusk to farm with right now. 

You can have them all for 200k each Mock Firebirds were in the gem marketplace and are a cycled out item, if I remember correctly. 

No worries. xD; I have like 150 pages of messages in Flight Rising, so they're easy to lose track of. If you need to get Tinctures, go to the Item Sales forum and ask someone running a Flight Discount thread to get them for you. They're 25.5k (I think) with the dominance discount. You'll save a lot of money that way. I recommend the Culex build for stats, if you're undecided about builds. Both Monarch and Coli have that. And Bane and Nyss and Dusk and Danger and Silence; dang that's a lot of dragons I've trained... With a team of 3, I'd recommend statting one to Culex's Exalt build and two to the Farming build. That way two of the dragons have more Hp to last through fights and the third one packs the punch that can take out Mammertees in 2 hits instead of 3.


----------



## Beary

crying
SHE'S MINE


----------



## g u a v a

@_@ I swear this thread was just barely hitting 100 pages last time I checked and now suddenly we're past 200.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary said:


> crying
> SHE'S MINE


That's one of my favorite crystals I've seen so far!!!  But I'm saving for when facet comes out. 

Also, is there a way to get crystal dragons other then buying a gene scroll or buying one from someone? Or did they just start off from the scrolls?!?


----------



## tamagotchi

Facet looks cool, but is it just Crystal except with just the wings? I like the idea, but I mean... really? lol.


----------



## gnoixaim

He was only 90k, omg. But, I hate it when parent's don't have names ;*(


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Facet looks cool, but is it just Crystal except with just the wings? I like the idea, but I mean... really? lol.



Well it makes it double crystal.


----------



## FireNinja1

Just got an accent for my StormySeas and seriously now what am I doing with my life I thought I was first gonna go hardcore into this grinding thing but now I'm trying to dress up on of my nests and ugh the horrors.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

crystal and facet are best buddies it's the new irishim BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY
one of the hatchlings sold doot doot


Spoiler: there's three left


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> crystal and facet are best buddies it's the new irishim BUT MORE IMPORTANTLY
> one of the hatchlings sold doot doot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: there's three left



im gonna laugh when they make another ****ing crystal gene, except It's tert and It's called: "lucent"


ON ANOTHER NOTE
crystal babby tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> im gonna laugh when they make another ****ing crystal gene, except It's tert and It's called: "lucent"
> 
> 
> ON ANOTHER NOTE
> crystal babby tomorrow!!!!!



i'm glad that's not a thing ick but congrats! uvu


----------



## Cuppycakez

YAYYYY crystal baby! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm so mad right now.

So I was sitting there for 30-45 minutes playing Shock Switch. I went to go get a snack and drink and stuff. So I come back, and my phone says it lost connection, so good bye 16k.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oops
I forgot Friday is today, and I only have 2 fest items, no chests or skins.
I can't grind
Yay


----------



## Naiad

ILYA AND LYS WILL HAVE CHILD TOMORROW

YESSSS
PRETTY FLOWER IMP BABIES MY BODY IS READY


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> ILYA AND LYS WILL HAVE CHILD TOMORROW
> 
> YESSSS
> PRETTY FLOWER IMP BABIES MY BODY IS READY



WHEEZES
YOU BETTER SHOW THEM HATCHLINGS ASAP WHEN THEY HATCH


----------



## Peisinoe

Does anyone have a Wild Jasper and Stonebound chest for trade?

I can trade it with Stoneswept and Dragonhome~

1:1


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> WHEEZES
> YOU BETTER SHOW THEM HATCHLINGS ASAP WHEN THEY HATCH



I WILL
IM GONNA STAY UP PAST ROLLOVER FOR THIS

I'VE BEEN WAITING


----------



## Astro0

Just  hatched this cutie!!!!! 125k for her




and her brother is 10k  cute little snowbelly!


----------



## Naiad

YAS HI HELLO
I GOT TWINS
TWIN SISTERS










BABIESSSS​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> YAS HI HELLO
> I GOT TWINS
> TWIN SISTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABIESSSS​


*gRABBY HANDS*
i want 10


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> And I've now saved up 400 geodes I don't know what to do with :I I already got 9 cragbacked bouldursas, 9 stonekeeper sashes, and 3 crystalhide treads for selling in future, but I don't know what else to buy. More crystalhide treads?
> Ooor should I just keep them for next year idk. I kind of worry the cragbacked bouldursa won't be worth much, but then again I can't really lose out by getting a ton of them since their value surely won't go down.




Are the sashes coming back next year or no? I'm saving up some stuff too, but I can't really grind with level 9 dergs, hehe~


----------



## FireNinja1

Are you serious.


----------



## nard

The struggle between if you should buy more skins or buy a lair expansion, and you have 4 babies hatching tomorrow. *^*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> The struggle between if you should buy more skins or buy a lair expansion, and you have 4 babies hatching tomorrow. *^*



UMMMMM Lair! 


Lafiel said:


> YAS HI HELLO
> I GOT TWINS
> TWIN SISTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABIESSSS​



THOSE ARE SO PRETTY! CONGRATS!


----------



## nard

Does anyone have an extra Woodland Turkey I can have? Just seems like a good familiar to have!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Does anyone have an extra Woodland Turkey I can have? Just seems like a good familiar to have!



I sadly can't find one. But if I get 2 it's yours! It  might take me a long time though...... 

anyway, good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just checked and they're going for a bunch in the AH.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I sadly can't find one. But if I get 2 it's yours! It  might take me a long time though......
> 
> anyway, good luck!



If in the Coliseum, what place are you looking for them? The cheapest one in the Auction House currently is 75k...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> If in the Coliseum, what place are you looking for them? The cheapest one in the Auction House currently is 75k...



  HERE   is where I was looking for them. Just seems like a lot to me since I'm always broke haha.


----------



## Peisinoe

xarazura said:


> I love snagging festival skins in the AH for cheap  I got a Molten Surge for 14g
> 
> Does anyone have these unhatched eggs I could borrow for a moment for achievements?
> Fire, Nature, Plague, Earth, Lightning, Ice, Light.
> I have a Water egg to temp trade if someone needs that achievement
> 
> And I've now saved up 400 geodes I don't know what to do with :I I already got 9 cragbacked bouldursas, 9 stonekeeper sashes, and 3 crystalhide treads for selling in future, but I don't know what else to buy. More crystalhide treads?
> Ooor should I just keep them for next year idk. I kind of worry the cragbacked bouldursa won't be worth much, but then again I can't really lose out by getting a ton of them since their value surely won't go down.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best <3 Thanks for the tips, I was thinking I'd wait until Light has dominance to buy the Tinctures but if I need them sooner then I'll definitely do that.
> I think my next goal is to save up enough to get my trio trained to 25 but I've lost the threads that offer that service... since I'm useless at finding threads, do you know where some might be? :') Or do you/would you consider training dragons for treasure? (just curious~)




If my flight gets dominance you can send me the treasure and I'll get you the tinctures. 




Cuppycakez said:


> HERE   is where I was looking for them. Just seems like a lot to me since I'm always broke haha.



Snag them now. They'll go up in a few days


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> If my flight gets dominance you can send me the treasure and I'll get you the tinctures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snag them now. They'll go up in a few days



Problem with me snagging them is the fact that I can't afford then now!


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> I love snagging festival skins in the AH for cheap  I got a Molten Surge for 14g
> 
> Does anyone have these unhatched eggs I could borrow for a moment for achievements?
> Fire, Nature, Plague, Earth, Lightning, Ice, Light.
> I have a Water egg to temp trade if someone needs that achievement
> 
> And I've now saved up 400 geodes I don't know what to do with :I I already got 9 cragbacked bouldursas, 9 stonekeeper sashes, and 3 crystalhide treads for selling in future, but I don't know what else to buy. More crystalhide treads?
> Ooor should I just keep them for next year idk. I kind of worry the cragbacked bouldursa won't be worth much, but then again I can't really lose out by getting a ton of them since their value surely won't go down.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best <3 Thanks for the tips, I was thinking I'd wait until Light has dominance to buy the Tinctures but if I need them sooner then I'll definitely do that.
> I think my next goal is to save up enough to get my trio trained to 25 but I've lost the threads that offer that service... since I'm useless at finding threads, do you know where some might be? :') Or do you/would you consider training dragons for treasure? (just curious~)



I have some eggs you can borrow. : D I'd personally get more of both the familiar and the treads apparel. Familiars will def go up no matter how ugly they are because people want to complete their bestiary. 

Selling one turkey could get you enough for three tinctures~ more if the price goes up after the month ends and people try to stock up. keep monarch  and coli through the end of turkey time if you like. 

I don't really take on training for treasure ventures (I have like 4 or 5 dragons to train to 25 still whyyyyy) but I remember a guy who does for cheap that I can refer you to when I get home. 

On my phone at my parents' house for the holiday right now, I'll be back home this evening. o:


----------



## Naiad

Lafiel said:


> YAS HI HELLO
> I GOT TWINS
> TWIN SISTERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABIESSSS​



Does anyone know what I should price them for? ; v ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Does anyone know what I should price them for? ; v ;



No idea. Let me research!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Does anyone know what I should price them for? ; v ;



i'd say at least 20k, probably higher


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok! So I found this one priced at 25k treasure.  




But yours are a lot prettier, so I'd say 30-40k possibly? I'm not good at prices but for one of your dragon twins I'd pay around 35k.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> But yours are a lot prettier, so I'd say 30-40k possibly? I'm not good at prices but for one of your dragon twins I'd pay around 35k.


^
I'd pay well for dragons like them, 35k seems reasonable.


----------



## tamagotchi

I bought the rock bear, because I figured that there must be at least 1 person out there who would pay for one big. Also, those babies are cute! Especially the imp. that Cuppycakez showed.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i just noticed how cute this girl is whoops




also what do you guys think of this dragon:


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


>



Wow, she's cute! I'm not too big on the smoke, though, but that's because generally I just dislike thesmoke gene, lol. Still cute, though!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Wow, she's cute! I'm not too big on the smoke, though, but that's because generally I just dislike thesmoke gene, lol. Still cute, though!



i really like how female spiral eyes look with smoke tbh. thanks c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay before i go shower, i made room for my other nest of three


Spoiler: 20k

















the second one is one off from being triple chocolate


----------



## Dork

_why_


----------



## tamagotchi

Faybun said:


> _why_
> View attachment 75875



yEASTYTERTIARTY hHAHAHHA OHMY GOD MY NEW FAVORITE NAME


----------



## Cuppycakez

Faybun said:


> _why_
> View attachment 75875



Hahaha *Dinner*! I love it.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! So I found this one priced at 25k treasure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yours are a lot prettier, so I'd say 30-40k possibly? I'm not good at prices but for one of your dragon twins I'd pay around 35k.





Twilight Sparkle said:


> ^
> I'd pay well for dragons like them, 35k seems reasonable.



Thanks so much for the help~ ^^
I've put them in the AH for 35k


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Thanks so much for the help~ ^^
> I've put them in the AH for 35k



Yay!~ Glad we could help you. I hope they sell super fast!


----------



## f11

yooooo selling these 



Spoiler: leave an offer






 





 also looking for a price check if I were too put them in the AH.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> yooooo selling these
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: leave an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also looking for a price check if I were too put them in the AH.



I searched and in the AH I'm seeing from 5k treasure all the way to 20k.  So somewhere around there.


----------



## Astro0

ayy just hatched these 2 cuties!
15k each


----------



## tamagotchi

//cries.-
Crystal baby supposed to be here today and the person hasn't hatched them yet. ; _ ;

And also getting a baby from these two soon!


----------



## Dork

Astro0 said:


> ayy just hatched these 2 cuties!
> 15k each



ahhh i really like the second bae ;o;
i must save up


----------



## Astro0

Faybun said:


> ahhh i really like the second bae ;o;
> i must save up



want me to take her off the AH for you? ^_^


----------



## tamagotchi

Yeeee, she's here! I love her so much, she's such a cutie!! :'D I would've preferred the blue or green colors, but she's still just as cute.


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Thank you again for everything :') Is there anything I can do for you?
> I'll go for the bears and treads then~
> 
> It's kinda funny how I complain and stress over treasure but I could easily make treasure if only I just sold some stuff XD MUST HOARD EVERYTHING. I did find two more woodland turkeys today but I'll wanna wait for the right time to sell. I wonder if this is a familiar that won't be available _every_ thanksgiving hmm...
> 
> Good luck training all those dragons  I'll never have the patience for that.



Nah, it's cool. xD; I remember what it was like scrambling to raise a team to even get to participate in RoR, so this will at least give you the edge you need to get your finds up enough to work on your team before the next event. 

Haha, you sound like meeeee. Get great items for cheap/free, never sell them, remain poor. xD

I guess we'll see whether they get listed as Retired or Cycled Out. o: Either way, they'll eventually be worth a lot~

By the way, I've sent a CR to switch out Monarch for a new Fae, Silence. She's technically better than he is, so try her out and see how it goes. : D


----------



## nard

Question: If you get a familiar and then give it away/back to someone, will it still be in your Beastiary? If so, if anyone has one of the turkeys, could you send it over really quick?


Also looking for a Stoneswept Arabsque in case I don't get one by tomorrow.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> Question: If you get a familiar and then give it away/back to someone, will it still be in your Beastiary? If so, if anyone has one of the turkeys, could you send it over really quick?
> 
> 
> Also looking for a Stoneswept Arabsque in case I don't get one by tomorrow.



nope. it leaves the bestiary.



RetroT said:


> //cries.-
> Crystal baby supposed to be here today and the person hasn't hatched them yet. ; _ ;
> 
> And also getting a baby from these two soon!


post that baby when it comes? ;u;


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> nope. it leaves the bestiary.
> 
> 
> post that baby when it comes? ;u;



Will do! The only problem is is that they haven't listed prices / how many eggs so I'm just kind of sitting here and hoping that It'll be under 150k. xD


----------



## Dork

Astro0 said:


> want me to take her off the AH for you? ^_^



nah that's fine thanks ;u;


----------



## Shirohibiki

is not encountering woodland turkeys normal?? done like a million fights and only fought two of them


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> is not encountering woodland turkeys normal?? done like a million fights and only fought two of them



I think they lowered the drop rates on them. On Thurs I farmed for like 3 hours and got a bunch, today and yesterday I farmed 3 and 4 hours and got 1 yesterday and 0 today. 

Same for battlestone drops, right? I was getting berserkers every 20 mins and now none for two days.

I was on my phone earlier and squinty me misread your post. xD; 

I don't think not encountering them is normal? I'm running into lots. They're not giving nearly as many familiars as before, though. 

Maybe I just pissed off the RNG god...


----------



## Cuppycakez

To bad my dragons aren't level enough to go fight so I can try to find turkeys.


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: Derg hatchlings for salleee


----------



## Xanarcah

Lots of 50k Crystal hatchlings in the AH right now, if anyone was looking for a cheap one. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

Opinions, please? I want to breed some crystals, but wanna' know if these babies appeal.. the wings are always in the green zone.





etc, etc..

[ the primary range is like damn so many colors ]

ALSO PLS HURRY WANNA BUY BABBY BEFORE HE GETS TAKEN BY SOMEONE ELSE BLUH


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Opinions, please? I want to breed some crystals, but wanna' know if these babies appeal.. the wings are always in the green zone.
> 
> View attachment 75949
> View attachment 75950
> View attachment 75951
> 
> etc, etc..
> 
> [ the primary range is like damn so many colors ]
> View attachment 75952
> ALSO PLS HURRY WANNA BUY BABBY BEFORE HE GETS TAKEN BY SOMEONE ELSE BLUH



i think those babies are nice uvu

my crystal bab is hatchling tomorrow oh nooo what will it be


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i think those babies are nice uvu
> 
> my crystal bab is hatchling tomorrow oh nooo what will it be



Thank you!! I bought him, anyways, ha ha. Hoping to get that slime colored baby. ;o There goes 100k.

and my chance at getting that other crystal baby xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Lots of 50k Crystal hatchlings in the AH right now, if anyone was looking for a cheap one. o:



I looked but they all look a little creepy to fit the theme of my lair right now.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=rp&id=1213232&page=1
today's gem
slug slug slug
gotta slug slug slug


----------



## Peisinoe

I need me some crystals

- - - Post Merge - - -

Darn you Xan...I want to save!


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> I need me some crystals
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Darn you Xan...I want to save!



Wait until Facet comes out and then the real pretties will be on the market. xD 

I'll teach you to flip gems and then you'll be rich~


----------



## Beary

Xanarcah said:


> Wait until Facet comes out and then the real pretties will be on the market. xD
> 
> I'll teach you to flip gems and then you'll be rich~



Flip gems? o_o


----------



## S-A-M

My username is Phillisemu and id is 98316.

I joined fr in october but never posted here. I recently bought this for 175 gems.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

S-A-M said:


> My username is Phillisemu and id is 98316.
> 
> I joined fr in october but never posted here. I recently bought this for 175 gems.



congrats on that cutie uvu

i went ahead and exalted all of my hatchlings so i have 6 open spaces and almost 30k worth of exalts wooo


----------



## Xanarcah

Earth Sprite in the AH for 400k, next lowest is 480k, SOMEONE GO BUY IT AND MAKE A PROFIT!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Earth Sprite in the AH for 400k, next lowest is 480k, SOMEONE GO BUY IT AND MAKE A PROFIT!



if only i didn't spend my lifetime buying crystals rip


----------



## Shirohibiki

im never gonna get a turkey lol rip


----------



## Xanarcah

Someone should buy this beautiful girl from me~









And also the other 4 Crystals I have in the AH right now. .-.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Someone should buy this beautiful girl from me~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the other 4 Crystals I have in the AH right now. .-.



who do you think you are bringing that beautiful girl into a place like this  i want heeerr


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> who do you think you are bringing that beautiful girl into a place like this  i want heeerr



I'm trying to sell her so I don't end up keeping herrrr

She's all blue-range with amazing genes and I want to keep her but I really shouldn't. .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

But you should! 

And I'm saving up for a Crystal/Facet/Not sure yet dragon.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> But you should!
> 
> And I'm saving up for a Crystal/Facet/Not sure yet dragon.



wat why would you want both crystal and facet, wouldnt that be the same gene, essentialy, since crystal takes up the whole body?

the whole facet gene looks stupid to me. yeah, cool, you can have crystal wings. but is that really all they could come up with lmao


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> wat why would you want both crystal and facet, wouldnt that be the same gene, essentialy, since crystal takes up the whole body?
> 
> the whole facet gene looks stupid to me. yeah, cool, you can have crystal wings. but is that really all they could come up with lmao



opinions


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> opinions





RetroT said:


> the whole facet gene looks stupid* to me*. yeah, cool, you can have crystal wings. but is that really all they could come up with lmao



thanks love <3 

idk 
it just seems odd to me
you know what i really wanna see???
polka dots on the bod
not like that ugly freckles ew no


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> And I'm saving up for a Crystal/Facet/Not sure yet dragon.



Gembond might be a nice Tertiary gene if you're going to go for the head-to-toe gem look.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> thanks love <3
> 
> idk
> it just seems odd to me
> you know what i really wanna see???
> polka dots on the bod
> not like that ugly freckles ew no



i feel like with certain colors a dragon would look super diseased omg


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i feel like with certain colors a dragon would look super diseased omg



LOL Probably, but colors like rose and light blue would look p cute!!! green would look odd tho


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> LOL Probably, but colors like rose and light blue would look p cute!!! green would look odd tho



yeah, but some colors would look good. go make a suggestion that will be ignored by staff


----------



## Naiad

I had three Imperials hatch today, but I also have a Coatl nest coming tomorrow, so I really need the space ; U ;
So I'm selling these pretties for cheap~

All are in the AH


Spoiler


----------



## Astro0

RetroT said:


> wat why would you want both crystal and facet, wouldnt that be the same gene, essentialy, since crystal takes up the whole body?
> 
> the whole facet gene looks stupid to me. yeah, cool, you can have crystal wings. but is that really all they could come up with lmao



its a secondary gene, secondary genes are restricted to the wings, primary is restricted to the body minus the wings
tbh i'm not sure how good facet will look, i think it might be a bit much for me :/ idk i'll probably love it


----------



## Peisinoe

Shadow is dominant. If you guys need anything from there let me know. Pm me will probably get it done faster.


----------



## Astro0

hatched this pretty crystal/basic/basic bubba 50k if you want him 
he has good colors if you wanna gen him up!


----------



## Naiad

That wonderful feeling when a Triple Ice Coatl pair gives you 4 eggs


**** yeah my body is ready for dem babies

ALSOOOO
pretty Pastel-ish Coatl babies huhu



Spoiler




















Female babies seem to love me or something idk
I almost always get females it's weird


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> hatched this pretty crystal/basic/basic bubba 50k if you want him
> he has good colors if you wanna gen him up!


He is gorgeous D:


----------



## SuperVandal

Wow how does everybody get amazingly gorgeous dragons like daamn.


----------



## Naiad

SuperVandal said:


> Wow how does everybody get amazingly gorgeous dragons like daamn.



//whispers

eyy you want some babies I got nests hatching almost everyday rip


----------



## nard

Just got this pretty ;u; She was only 39k! There's also 2 crystal Imperial males in the AH for 35k each. Gooo!


----------



## Coach

I found a Tesla coil event skin while digging yesterday! Can anybody estimate a price for it?


----------



## Xanarcah

Coach said:


> I found a Tesla coil event skin while digging yesterday! Can anybody estimate a price for it?



Lowest in the AH is 100k or 200g. Maybe knock 5k off the price to get it to sell faster?

Nice find. o:


----------



## Coach

Xanarcah said:


> Lowest in the AH is 100k or 200g. Maybe knock 5k off the price to get it to sell faster?
> 
> Nice find. o:



I'd been digging there all week, I'm glad I found something!
I might keep it for a bit, my dragon looks good in it. *.*


----------



## Xanarcah

Finally sold that pretty Crystal Coatl. 180k. It was a little bittersweet. .-.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

holy cow i hatched the crystal bab and she's xyy goodbye forever help me price her




theres also these three less fortunate fae that hatched if anyone wants them for 10k


Spoiler: fae

















actually the second one is double jungle if anyones into that


----------



## Xanarcah

AAAAHHHHH

So my exalting partner went out and got me two Triple Ice dragons, a Fae and a Coatl! Iri/Shim/Gem. They're so beautiful. : D I think I'm going to have to make a Triple Ice team or something.













But little does she know, I managed to grab the perfect Christmas present for her this morning~







Crystal/Shim/Circuit. Triple Azure. 

One of her favorite breeds, with her favorite gene, with two other great genes, a triple which she collects, in one of her top two favorite colors on the site. With a matching eye. 

I feel so accomplished right now. 

All of my gloating. ALL OF MY GLOATING. 


Now I just need to not let them find it for like, a week. >.>


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> But little does she know, I managed to grab the perfect Christmas present for her this morning~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal/Shim/Circuit. Triple Azure.
> 
> One of her favorite breeds, with her favorite gene, with two other great genes, a triple which she collect, in one of her top two favorite colors on the site. With a matching eye.
> 
> I feel so accomplished.
> 
> All of my gloating. ALL OF MY GLOATING.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to not let them find it for like, a week. >.>



good luck with the hiding 8) and congrats on the finds


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> good luck with the hiding 8) and congrats on the finds



Thank you~

I had to pay quite a bit higher than a sniper's price for the Coatl, but it was worth it. : D She's had a rough holiday season, so this'll probably put a smile back on her face. 

's gonna be a challenge hiding it, though, since we're always nosing through each others' lairs. .-.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Thank you~
> 
> I had to pay quite a bit higher than a sniper's price for the Coatl, but it was worth it. : D She's had a rough holiday season, so this'll probably put a smile back on her face.
> 
> 's gonna be a challenge hiding it, though, since we're always nosing through each others' lairs. .-.



Mmm, how aboutcha give it to a friend to hold it?
Also, she's super pretty! ;o


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Mmm, how aboutcha give it to a friend to hold it?
> Also, she's super pretty! ;o



I'm trying that now, but the problem is that our FR group is not very big. We know, or at least know of, a lot of the same people.


She's incredibly pretty, and also incredibly blue. xD


----------



## gnoixaim

rip me, I have 600 geodes I didn't sell. i forget the weeks are done on saturdays not sundays


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> rip me, I have 600 geodes I didn't sell. i forget the weeks are done on saturdays not sundays



Maybe they'll be of use during the event at the end of December? 

Dang, that's a lot of geodes, though. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> its a secondary gene, secondary genes are restricted to the wings, primary is restricted to the body minus the wings
> tbh i'm not sure how good facet will look, i think it might be a bit much for me :/ idk i'll probably love it



oh.. OH
YEAH IDK WHAT I WAS THINKING THAT IT TOOK UP THE WHOLE BODY????/
idk why i did that yeah it makes sense now lmao wioops


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe they'll be of use during the event at the end of December?
> 
> Dang, that's a lot of geodes, though. o:


Omg, I hope so!!!!!

I was being a hoarder and hoped the buying price would go higher than 400t, but it didn't and then I forgot to sell them to whoever T.T I actually stopped farming the last couple of days for geodes and farmed the turkey, I have 3 so far. : )


----------



## Beary

Im so sorry I'm an idiot 
but
what does xxy mean ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

Beary said:


> Im so sorry I'm an idiot
> but
> what does xxy mean ;-;



XXY is an easy way to advertise color patterns.

Like, Denim/Denim/White is XXY. The first two colors are the same. Denim/White/White would be XYY. XYZ is a dragon with all different colors.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Omg, I hope so!!!!!
> 
> I was being a hoarder and hoped the buying price would go higher than 400t, but it didn't and then I forgot to sell them to whoever T.T I actually stopped farming the last couple of days for geodes and farmed the turkey, I have 3 so far. : )



I've been noticing that the buy price for currency starts off at 1k and 900t the first days, stays at 800t for most of the week, then drops to 400t at lowest around the end of the week. 

If you get stuck with them until next year, at least they'll be worth a TON. o:


----------



## Dork

yo any ideas on what to name this babe?




i wanted to name her Valentine but that's her mum's name o:


----------



## Xanarcah

Faybun said:


> yo any ideas on what to name this babe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to name her Valentine but that's her mum's name o:



Maybe Valencia? It's sort of close.


----------



## Dork

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe Valencia? It's sort of close.



ooh yeah that's cute


----------



## Cuppycakez

I've been working on fair stuff so haven't been on Flight Rising. Sad face! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

  Beast clans are dominating.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> I've been working on fair stuff so haven't been on Flight Rising. Sad face!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Beast clans are dominating.


It's Sunday. With so few exaltations to count for the first day rankings change very very often.


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> It's Sunday. With so few exaltations to count for the first day rankings change very very often.



Ohhh I thought everything changed and reset on Saturday. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there someone who I could pay in BTB to train 1/2 of my dragons to level 20 at least? I'd rather it be Level 25 but anything helps! I could pay a bunch. At least a couple hundred BTB each. It's just taking me forever!


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhh I thought everything changed and reset on Saturday.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there someone who I could pay in BTB to train 1/2 of my dragons to level 20 at least? I'd rather it be Level 25 but anything helps! I could pay a bunch. At least a couple hundred BTB each. It's just taking me forever!



I'm a little interested now. PM me the details you got.


----------



## Astro0

what should i call this beauty??? i love him omg maybe someone from Avatar TLA or LOK or some thing from mythology?


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> what should i call this beauty??? i love him omg maybe someone from Avatar TLA or LOK or some thing from mythology?



Name him Aikuro!


the name is from the anime Kill la Kill


----------



## tamagotchi

Ayy, I remember someone saying they wanted to see the crystal batch babies, so here they are! Wish I could afford, ha ha.














-Female
-Female
-Male


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Ayy, I remember someone saying they wanted to see the crystal batch babies, so here they are! Wish I could afford, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Female
> -Female
> -Male



Ooh, those are niiiice~


----------



## Astro0

RetroT said:


> Ayy, I remember someone saying they wanted to see the crystal batch babies, so here they are! Wish I could afford, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Female
> -Female
> -Male



HOLY THAT FIRST ONE MATCHES OF MY DREAM DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DO I THROW MY MONEY


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> HOLY THAT FIRST ONE MATCHES OF MY DREAM DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DO I THROW MY MONEY



I think someone reserved him.. :/


----------



## gnoixaim

Ok, so whoever still needs a Woodland Turkey - I suggest going to the Coli now. I'm pretty sure they raised the spawn rate because I just got 2 in the last 10 minutes. Omfg


----------



## Astro0

RetroT said:


> I think someone reserved him.. :/



ahh no! could you point me in the direction so maybe i could get a ping for the next nest?


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> Ok, so whoever still needs a Woodland Turkey - I suggest going to the Coli now. I'm pretty sure they raised the spawn rate because I just got 2 in the last 10 minutes. Omfg



Wish I could, my dergs are only level 9. :x


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Ok, so whoever still needs a Woodland Turkey - I suggest going to the Coli now. I'm pretty sure they raised the spawn rate because I just got 2 in the last 10 minutes. Omfg



Thanks for the head's up! It was so low for the last two days that I kind of just got sick of the Coli. I gotta get grinding~


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm going for it. I've been grinding in Harpy's Roost because that has a better exp payout. No. I'm going there now.


----------



## Aryxia

RetroT said:


> Ayy, I remember someone saying they wanted to see the crystal batch babies, so here they are! Wish I could afford, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Female
> -Female
> -Male



Damn, they're gorgeous :O


Anyhoo, may I please be added to the directory? c: My username's the same and my ID is 118529


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> HOLY THAT FIRST ONE MATCHES OF MY DREAM DRAGONS!!!!!!!!!! WHERE DO I THROW MY MONEY



Oh, wait! Reservatiomn was on the other one, your dreamie is open! She's 200k > here <!


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Oh, wait! Reservatiomn was on the other one, your dreamie is open! She's 200k > here <!



At yor shop, how did you make those cute dragon breeding things?


----------



## Astro0

RetroT said:


> Oh, wait! Reservatiomn was on the other one, your dreamie is open! She's 200k > here <!



huh thas so weird, I messaged the person before and they said they had set up a payment plan for that one!


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> huh thas so weird, I messaged the person before and they said they had set up a payment plan for that one!



That's odd! I asked in PM and they said it was one of the yellows... I'm sorry, I guess I wasn't quick enough. At least they'll have another batch soon! >.<

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> At yor shop, how did you make those cute dragon breeding things?



The dragon breeding cards? I took photos of the two dragons, named the pair, and chose a background to lay them on. One I found all of it, I just put the two dragons together on the background and put a small border around it. I also use a color predictor to see what colors they'll make and put that on the card, too. 

If you don't have Photoshop, I suggest using > this < site to do it all. I made some on there and they turned ourt pretty well! It's not the greatest, though, but it works . It can basically do all of those things.


----------



## Astro0

someone is selling a skycat for the equivalent of $1,000 /gross sobbing i'll never get a sky cat


----------



## Xanarcah

So I'm trying to collect all the Sprites, like everyone else, and I came up with some sad math on how long it would take:

Light sprite at 12mil

200k/day profit
60 day = 2 months

100k/day profit
120 days = 4 months

This doesn't account for the Light Sprite rising in value, either, which it's bound to do. D: It also assumes that I make treasure at a rather fast rate and never take a day off or buy anything. Which is not a thing that happens, let me tell you. 

I hope I can make it before it rises into oblivion. .-.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> So I'm trying to collect all the Sprites, like everyone else, and I came up with some sad math on how long it would take:
> 
> Light sprite at 12mil
> 
> 200k/day profit
> 60 day = 2 months
> 
> 100k/day profit
> 120 days = 4 months
> 
> This doesn't account for the Light Sprite rising in value, either, which it's bound to do. D: It also assumes that I make treasure at a rather fast rate and never take a day off or buy anything. Which is not a thing that happens, let me tell you.
> 
> I hope I can make it before it rises into oblivion. .-.



ahhh good luck! how many sprites do you have right now? ^_^


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> ahhh good luck! how many sprites do you have right now? ^_^



Thanks! : D I'll probably need it, considering how quickly things inflate on this site. 

I have 8 of them. Just missing Lightning, Arcane, and Light. 

I thiiink I counted 14 total individuals, though. Some are on my dragons, I forget which ones are where.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks! : D I'll probably need it, considering how quickly things inflate on this site.
> 
> I have 8 of them. Just missing Lightning, Arcane, and Light.
> 
> I thiiink I counted 14 total individuals, though. Some are on my dragons, I forget which ones are where.



wait what are the 14 individuals what does that mean


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> wait what are the 14 individuals what does that mean



I have a bunch of doubles. Like 5 Water Sprites and 3 or 4 Nature and 2 plague. 

Astro0 asked how many I had, but there are two answers to the question.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I have a bunch of doubles. Like 5 Water Sprites and 3 or 4 Nature and 2 plague.
> 
> Astro0 asked how many I had, but there are two answers to the question.



oh that makes sense i thought you were saying something about 14 individual kinds of sprites
but ey congrats on all the sprites


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks! : D I'll probably need it, considering how quickly things inflate on this site.
> 
> I have 8 of them. Just missing Lightning, Arcane, and Light.
> 
> I thiiink I counted 14 total individuals, though. Some are on my dragons, I forget which ones are where.



oh wow you're doing well! I love the lightning one so much, i need to get my hands on it too 

- - - Post Merge - - -





i just bought this beeeeaaaautiful lady, she literally took my breath away!


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that makes sense i thought you were saying something about 14 individual kinds of sprites
> but ey congrats on all the sprites



Ohman, if there were 14 total Sprites, I'd be so sad because that would be a heck of a lot more saving. D: 



Astro0 said:


> oh wow you're doing well! I love the lightning one so much, i need to get my hands on it too



Only because I've put a pause on all my other projects that I had planned. The Sprites are my top priority, everything else can wait. 

Good luck to you as well!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

do you guys see the turkey dinners becoming valuable bc i have four stacks that i can either hold and sell later or add to my barely lowering meat points
i also have like 6 or 7 woodland turkeys cant wait to pull in the cash


----------



## Jamborenium

Astro0 said:


> oh wow you're doing well! I love the lightning one so much, i need to get my hands on it too
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought this beeeeaaaautiful lady, she literally took my breath away!



Oooh she is lovely 
such lovely colors she has going on <3


----------



## Astro0

so i won a maned cobra in a raffle, and I was trying to find out how much it would be worth, but there aren't any in the AH (i've been checking for a while now) and I can't find any selling threads... any idea what its worth?

Edit: found one that said 30k gems wtf


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> do you guys see the turkey dinners becoming valuable bc i have four stacks that i can either hold and sell later or add to my barely lowering meat points
> i also have like 6 or 7 woodland turkeys cant wait to pull in the cash



They're like 6 meat points each. o: also are they considered a retired or cycled out food item now?


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> That's odd! I asked in PM and they said it was one of the yellows... I'm sorry, I guess I wasn't quick enough. At least they'll have another batch soon! >.
> The dragon breeding cards? I took photos of the two dragons, named the pair, and chose a background to lay them on. One I found all of it, I just put the two dragons together on the background and put a small border around it. I also use a color predictor to see what colors they'll make and put that on the card, too.
> 
> If you don't have Photoshop, I suggest using > this < site to do it all. I made some on there and they turned ourt pretty well! It's not the greatest, though, but it works . It can basically do all of those things.



oh thanks~!! I use that site all the time. Once I pick my breeding pairs I might make a couple cards like that since they are totally adorable and look great. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> do you guys see the turkey dinners becoming valuable bc i have four stacks that i can either hold and sell later or add to my barely lowering meat points
> i also have like 6 or 7 woodland turkeys cant wait to pull in the cash



Lucky! My dragons weren't level enough to go there. Can't wait to spend like 500,000 to get a dang turkey~~ (That's probably not the right price I'm just saying.  )

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, what's up with the 23 guests here?  

And can someone tell me why rainbow sprites are so cheap but the others are more expensive by a lot?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Lucky! My dragons weren't level enough to go there. Can't wait to spend like 500,000 to get a dang turkey~~ (That's probably not the right price I'm just saying.  )
> 
> And can someone tell me why rainbow sprites are so cheap but the others are more expensive by a lot?



I think the turkeys will be back next year, judging by their description. o: So you'll have a chance to get a team leveled for farming by then if you don't want to pay high prices before then.

The rainbow sprites weren't part of the festival sprite selection, so they're not retired and not sought after.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't really freeze, but I get excited and buy it.  I love cheap stuff. <3 Ok, I was going to try and buy it all. But it's not going to happen. Everybody go 
 HERE  
Someone is selling 22 million Treasure! And 10k+ gems! To bad I'm like broke ish.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i put her up for 300k because i saw another xyy for that much do you guys think i should go lower







Spoiler: faes for 10k imps for 20k


----------



## tamagotchi

I feel so out of place because everyone full on supports this: 







and I'm just like nah no thanks no


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> I feel so out of place because everyone full on supports this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm just like nah no thanks no



WHAT IS THAT?!?!


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> WHAT IS THAT?!?!



Breed suggestion from a user.


----------



## Aryxia

RetroT said:


> Breed suggestion from a user.



Looks like the rabid lovechild of a tundra & a guardian


----------



## tamagotchi

Aryxia said:


> Looks like the rabid lovechild of a tundra & a guardian



LOL. I mean, it looks nice and all, but it seems so out of place with the other dragons.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I feel so out of place because everyone full on supports this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm just like nah no thanks no



there was a really cute breed suggestion i saw once, idr what it was but i was full support of the cute lil thing.
i agree though, not a fan of that fella


----------



## tamagotchi

Also.... this






People seem to be... loving him.
He is rather cute, I will admit.


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> Also.... this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be... loving him.


That looks like Kingdra, lmao.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Also.... this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be... loving him.
> He is rather cute, I will admit.



that one's pretty cute  but i dont really see it being a dragon, it'd be more likely to be a familiar


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> That looks like Kingdra, lmao.



That's what I thought. xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> that one's pretty cute  but i dont really see it being a dragon, it'd be more likely to be a familiar



I wouldn't mind him being a familiar! In fact, I'd getone myself.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> That's what I thought. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind him being a familiar! In fact, I'd getone myself.



me too! it feels like something you would find in the kelp beds or waterway, but a dragon breed, nah


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> me too! it feels like something you would find in the kelp beds or waterway, but a dragon breed, nah



For some reason I feel very nervous for posting my opinions in the suggestion threads that aren't supporting.


Do you think people will bash? xD


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> Also.... this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People seem to be... loving him.
> He is rather cute, I will admit.



omfg yas so cute I'll buy 10 <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> For some reason I feel very nervous for posting my opinions in the suggestion threads that aren't supporting.
> 
> 
> Do you think people will bash? xD



nah, i never really see anyone bashing unless you're like. aggressive or super unnecessarily negative.
i mean you might get a ping or two of people being like "UM. you dont understand all the reasons this would be good (insert list u don't care about)"
but i don't really see that in breed suggestions as much as feature suggestions


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohh i like that last breed you posted!  on the thread link I posted earlier, that person said itd be 60 somethingk Btb for a lightning sprite. I was like what I'll. Never get one nooooo.


----------



## nard

Hey Retro, where are you finding these breed things? o-o


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohh i like that last breed you posted!  on the thread link I posted earlier, that person said itd be 60 somethingk Btb for a lightning sprite. I was like what I'll. Never get one nooooo.



99999% sure no one is going to get 60 something k btb ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> Hey Retro, where are you finding these breed things? o-o



Ah, I'm finding them in the suggestions forum. Do you want me to link you those breed threads?


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> Ah, I'm finding them in the suggestions forum. Do you want me to link you those breed threads?



You can if you want, I'm gonna go look now.


----------



## tamagotchi

Rabid Lovechild of a Tundra and a Gaurdian > here <

Pretty cute Seadragon > here <


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> I feel so out of place because everyone full on supports this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm just like nah no thanks no



shrugs
its okay
but how about we update the ****ty old breeds first thatd be nice so i dont hate them as much


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> shrugs
> its okay
> but how about we update the ****ty old breeds first thatd be nice so i dont hate them as much



what were the first breeds to be on the site, do you know?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> what were the first breeds to be on the site, do you know?



fae, mirror, guardian, tundra i believe. i could be wrong but i think thats correct? all the ones that look like ****  (imo, anyway lel. tho i DO like female guardians)


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> fae, mirror, guardian, tundra i believe. i could be wrong but i think thats correct? all the ones that look like ****  (imo, anyway lel. tho i DO like female guardians)



especially tundras like ew if you arent gonna fix them aT LEAST LET ME BLOCK CERTAIN BREEDS FROM MY EYES


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> especially tundras like ew if you arent gonna fix them aT LEAST LET ME BLOCK CERTAIN BREEDS FROM MY EYES



omfg trufax i think i hate faes the most like wtf is wrong w that **** omg???????,,,, esp the babies holy barf tbh
SORRY I USUALLY TRY NOT TO COMPLAIN BUT MY BURNING HATRED IS SO STRONG


----------



## f11

I just hate tundra's. It's weird to have hair on dragons imo


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> omfg trufax i think i hate faes the most like wtf is wrong w that **** omg???????,,,, esp the babies holy barf tbh
> SORRY I USUALLY TRY NOT TO COMPLAIN BUT MY BURNING HATRED IS SO STRONG



I only like certain faes
and when i say certain faes i mean MY FAE
or any fae that has a GOOD skin and GOOD apparel so they look less ****ty!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crys said:


> I just hate tundra's. It's weird to have hair on dragons imo



>male guardian beards
>why.jpg

if they updated the art id be totally fine. but as it is, no thx


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> I just hate tundra's. It's weird to have hair on dragons imo



I mean, I like feathers and stuff, a little fur would be okay, but jesus man what is goin on with tundras


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, I need to sell these girls before I can hatch my next nest ; v ;
They're quite pretty, if I do say so myself huhu



Spoiler: XYX/XYY TG Pastel Coatls



I've got two beautiful pastel Coatl sisters~
25k Each, both are listed in the AH.







> #8224426
> 
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> Sky/Blue/Sky









> #8224428
> 
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Sky/Splash/Splash


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I need to sell these girls before I can hatch my next nest ; v ;
> They're quite pretty, if I do say so myself huhu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XYX/XYY TG Pastel Coatls
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two beautiful pastel Coatl sisters~
> 25k Each, both are listed in the AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



tis such a shame i hate double/triple genes ): otherwise id buy one. good luck!! maybe if you get an XYZ that i like ill buy~


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> tis such a shame i hate double/triple genes ): otherwise id buy one. good luck!! maybe if you get an XYZ that i like ill buy~



I've actually got a similar nest coming up tomorrow ohoho

fingers crossed that their babies are cute


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I need to sell these girls before I can hatch my next nest ; v ;
> They're quite pretty, if I do say so myself huhu
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: XYX/XYY TG Pastel Coatls
> 
> 
> 
> I've got two beautiful pastel Coatl sisters~
> 25k Each, both are listed in the AH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



ah i like that smoke girl, i only have 10k rn so i'll run to the fairgrounds


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ah i like that smoke girl, i only have 10k rn so i'll run to the fairgrounds



I've taken her out of the AH just in case ^ w ^
Send a CR whenever you can~


----------



## Astro0

Would you guys recommend me selling my maned cobra? like i wanna finish my beastiary but i know that will never happen... help i'm so indecisive!



Lafiel said:


> I've taken her out of the AH just in case ^ w ^
> Send a CR whenever you can~



thank you!


----------



## Xanarcah

It's 1AM and I have to work tomorrow, but AAAAHHHHH I need to show off my two new breeding pairs!












and 













The first pair are a new obsession of mine~ I was formerly in love with Obsidian/Obsidian/super bright tert basic/basic/circuit, but I've since fallen in love with Maize-Ice Crackle on basic Obsidian. 

The second pair I'm going to try and throw a triple Fire Crystal Imperial. xD; They'll be RTB in like 9 days and I can try my luck. 


I still haven't given up on trying to breed White/White/X Iri/Shim/Circuits, but that's been put on hold for a while.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> It's 1AM and I have to work tomorrow, but AAAAHHHHH I need to show off my two new breeding pairs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pair are a new obsession of mine~ I was formerly in love with Obsidian/Obsidian/super bright tert basic/basic/circuit, but I've since fallen in love with Maize-Ice Crackle on basic Obsidian.
> 
> The second pair I'm going to try and throw a triple Fire Crystal Imperial. xD; They'll be RTB in like 9 days and I can try my luck.
> 
> 
> I still haven't given up on trying to breed White/White/X Iri/Shim/Circuits, but that's been put on hold for a while.



ahhh maize crackle is my wEAKNESSSSS


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> ahhh maize crackle is my wEAKNESSSSS



Yesssss it is so awesome! 

I never really liked crackle before this except on female Ridgebacks, but these might be the dragons that change my mind ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> (Oh no my lair is filling up again)
> Impulse bought this guy for 8k, he's 6 months old and named Beat but not sure what to do with him



He's a great buy. o: love those colors and his matching eyes~ get obsidian dragons with a super wide range tert and breed awesome circuit babies with him?


----------



## gnoixaim

I just bought him for 18k, I'm confused if it was a miss-pricing or not. omfg. his sisters are still in AH for the same price


----------



## Shirohibiki

@maned cobra;;
i dont think id sell it unless you got it to awakened. then i would



gnoixaim said:


> I just bought him for 18k, I'm confused if it was a miss-pricing or not. omfg. his sisters are still in AH for the same price



WHOA I ACTUALLY THINK I LIKE THIS ONE....


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> WHOA I ACTUALLY THINK I LIKE THIS ONE....



I regret not buying the whole family, tbh. LMAO.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> I regret not buying the whole family, tbh. LMAO.



yeah i looked at hte sisters but honestly i think i like the brother the most. i dont relaly like crystal so its amazing that i even like him a little lmfao
hes got VERY good genes tho. love the underbelly + the eyes, perf.

- - - Post Merge - - -





my baby grew up LOOK AT HOW PRETTY SHE IS.


----------



## f11

theres a crystal coatl for 195 gems. idk if i should get it. ended up getting a wildclaw.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

the conversation passed but i would like to say that undel said she's not gonna be updating the dragons art, at least not like. positions and such because that's a hella lot of work.
and coatls are the newest breed, i think they were released like 10 months ago. they have another breed hiding away but who knows if they'll ever bring them out. go google nocturne


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> the conversation passed but i would like to say that undel said she's not gonna be updating the dragons art, at least not like. positions and such because that's a hella lot of work.
> and coatls are the newest breed, i think they were released like 10 months ago. they have another breed hiding away but who knows if they'll ever bring them out. go google nocturne



they look like odd bats.
i bet if they do ever release them people are gonna try selling them for millions tbh lol


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> they look like odd bats.
> i bet if they do ever release them people are gonna try selling them for millions tbh lol



they will haha, it's only natural.


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> I regret not buying the whole family, tbh. LMAO.


WHY DO I ALWAYS MISS THEM 

Anyway, I saw this really pretty colored green crystal and I was like maybe I'll buy! Only 35k right? So I refresh the page to make sure it's not gone and.....It's gone. Kind of sad.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

does anyone have name ideas for this currently non-existent couple?


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> does anyone have name ideas for this currently non-existent couple?



No idea, but they are really pretty! Once I get my blues I'm going to name them Mama and Papa Smurf! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> > Clicks "buy" on a Gale Wolf in the treasure marketplace
> > "You are about to purchase 1 Gale Wolf"
> > Clicks "okay"
> > "You have purchased 1 Heartred Croaker."
> 
> Um. Well there goes 26k :l
> 
> I hate being completely broke on gems like I'm gonna miss some amazing deal.
> *Considers selling real possessions to pay for gems*


Maybe someone changed the name to that? Or wait you can't do that on familiars. :/ That sucks!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> No idea, but they are really pretty! Once I get my blues I'm going to name them Mama and Papa Smurf!


thanks, it's gonna be a while before they look like that, though. gosh dang gen ones.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> does anyone have name ideas for this currently non-existent couple?



female should be named spilled juice


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> the conversation passed but i would like to say that undel said she's not gonna be updating the dragons art, at least not like. positions and such because that's a hella lot of work.
> and coatls are the newest breed, i think they were released like 10 months ago. they have another breed hiding away but who knows if they'll ever bring them out. go google nocturne



oh no, i didnt expect the positions to be updated. i simply meant the actual... like...everything else. sort of like how blizzard did with the new world of warcraft models -- they kept their stances the same to fit the silhouette, but changed everything else. thats more of what i meant. 

i feel like ive seen that one before but im not sure now lol. looks interesting regardless.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> female should be named spilled juice


spilled juice it is thanks pal


Shirohibiki said:


> oh no, i didnt expect the positions to be updated. i simply meant the actual... like...everything else. sort of like how blizzard did with the new world of warcraft models -- they kept their stances the same to fit the silhouette, but changed everything else. thats more of what i meant.
> 
> i feel like ive seen that one before but im not sure now lol. looks interesting regardless.


the shadowbinder looks a little like them maybe that's where you've seen it


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> spilled juice it is thanks pal
> 
> the shadowbinder looks a little like them maybe that's where you've seen it



OH, maybe. but i think i have also seen those images, maybe on the forums or something some time ago. bah. who knows. i just want the old breeds to not look like **** )':


----------



## Naiad

i put my PepperMint Coatl pair on a nest

_4 eggs_

bless


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> i put my PepperMint Coatl pair on a nest
> 
> _4 eggs_
> 
> bless



what do the parents look like


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> what do the parents look like









Say hello to Pepper & Mint
10/10 naming skillzzz B)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Say hello to Pepper & Mint
> 10/10 naming skillzzz B)



oh i remember pepper :0 so cute uvu post the babs when they hatch


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> i put my PepperMint Coatl pair on a nest
> 
> _4 eggs_
> 
> bless



 Can you pot them I want to see! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Say hello to Pepper & Mint
> 10/10 naming skillzzz B)


Oh never mind haha. But I may be interested in a baby so before you Auction House them, I'd like to see please~


----------



## tamagotchi

total babe

would buy if he made good babies with Celosia but no :^(
but. .. . . what if i find a 20k male i can still get him and have 00000000 treasure left!!!!!!

success
i have 3k treasure left!!! thats 3k more than 0 doing great!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> total babe
> 
> would buy if he made good babies with Celosia but no :^(
> but. .. . . what if i find a 20k male i can still get him and have 00000000 treasure left!!!!!!
> 
> success
> i have 3k treasure left!!! thats 3k more than 0 doing great!!



i just checked i have 213211
im almost halfway to 450k


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> i just checked i have 213211
> im almost halfway to 450k




rip me and my impulse buys

I think I have ~ 120k saved up??

I'm all sad n' poor OTL


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> rip me and my impulse buys
> 
> I think I have ~ 120k saved up??
> 
> I'm all sad n' poor OTL



i would have more if i wasn't always spending it :') at least i've stopped myself from buying like. 90% of the dragons you guys post here

but i bought this gen 1 today. uh oh




still needs a name


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i would have more if i wasn't always spending it :') at least i've stopped myself from buying like. 90% of the dragons you guys post here
> 
> but i bought this gen 1 today. uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs a name



i have a question
with gaurdians is that barf from their mouths or beards because it sort of looks like both


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> i have a question
> with gaurdians is that barf from their mouths or beards because it sort of looks like both



its a beard
who would add barf u nerd


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i would have more if i wasn't always spending it :') at least i've stopped myself from buying like. 90% of the dragons you guys post here
> 
> but i bought this gen 1 today. uh oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still needs a name



This girl would be a great match for him if you were looking to buy/trade for a mate~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> This girl would be a great match for him if you were looking to buy/trade for a mate~



he's actually gonna be with the gen 1 i bought from you uvu


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> he's actually gonna be with the gen 1 i bought from you uvu



Oh, very nice!

They'll make a great couple. : D


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, very nice!
> 
> They'll make a great couple. : D



yeah they will c: and they're gonna be crystal spirals HAH rip in peace, me.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah they will c: and they're gonna be crystal spirals HAH rip in peace, me.



Very impressive! I can't wait to see them all gened up~


I told myself I would finish the Light Sprite quest before I gened anything. .-. Saaaddd


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Very impressive! I can't wait to see them all gened up~
> 
> 
> I told myself I would finish the Light Sprite quest before I gened anything. .-. Saaaddd



omg good luck with that haha


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> omg good luck with that haha



At this rate, I'm going to be restricting myself for months. xD; 

But Circuit isn't exactly cheap and I'll need two of them. So far.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> i put my PepperMint Coatl pair on a nest
> 
> _4 eggs_
> 
> bless



I MUST SEE THE BABIES WHEN THEY HATCH, PEPPER IS SO GODDAMN ATTRACTIVE
i cant wait omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't know how I'm ever going to get all the sprites. I make like 5k at THE MOST a day. And it's usually not even that much!


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> New crystal imperial I bought for 50k to keep aadjdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a pair of spirals on separate days intended as a breeding pair but it turns out they're siblings :'l
> Oh well, I'm gonna use my snake skins on them when they grow up and they can be my little snake sibling pair. I removed the tert for one already, just need to get rid of that smoke tert on the other but not sure if I want to...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe aim a bit lower or try entering lots of giveaways on the FR forums, you might just win some rare stuff



I cut sme of your post away but anyway, lucky on the imperial! I've been stalking the AH all day too.  Must have missed it. Oh well, she's really pretty! I only like like, 5 out of however many dragons there are. And I'll think about the giveaway thing! Never been to that forum area.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Beary

Spoiler: Some of my bbs GROWN UPP




















A paiiirrr <3


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't know how I'm ever going to get all the sprites. I make like 5k at THE MOST a day. And it's usually not even that much!



It's not difficult to make money on FR. Your best bet is to sell food. Buy things that are cheap and resell for higher. If you see berserkers for cheap like way cheap get them, wait until the newer low price is higher and resell. 

Selling food is easy too, in 99 stacks. Or you can grind the coliseum. Exalting dragons as well if you're strapped for treasure.


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> It's not difficult to make money on FR. Your best bet is to sell food. Buy things that are cheap and resell for higher. If you see berserkers for cheap like way cheap get them, wait until the newer low price is higher and resell.
> 
> Selling food is easy too, in 99 stacks. Or you can grind the coliseum. Exalting dragons as well if you're strapped for treasure.



This, basically. 

Buying and reselling requires money to make money, so grinding in the Coliseum might be a better start for you. Your level 9s (I think that's what you said you had, right?) can ace the lower levels easily, and you can find rare items like battle stones and eggs even at the very lowest Coliseum levels. 

Here's a great guide/example that someone did that shows profit per hours in all the Coliseum arenas.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

some nice blue coatls hatched today :0


Spoiler: second is double caribbean so nice


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> This, basically.
> 
> Buying and reselling requires money to make money, so grinding in the Coliseum might be a better start for you. Your level 9s (I think that's what you said you had, right?) can ace the lower levels easily, and you can find rare items like battle stones and eggs even at the very lowest Coliseum levels.
> 
> Here's a great guide/example that someone did that shows profit per hours in all the Coliseum arenas.



>harpys roost being the most profitable
wat
wow i guess i know where ill be grinding if i ever feel like actually working again...


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> >harpys roost being the most profitable
> wat
> wow i guess i know where ill be grinding if i ever feel like actually working again...



I know, right?

I've never bothered to calculate how much stuff I get in loot drops when I farm/grind, but I do get a looooot of stuff from Harpys Roost. It's mostly small stuff, but it all adds up really quickly when you sell a lot of it.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> >harpys roost being the most profitable
> wat
> wow i guess i know where ill be grinding if i ever feel like actually working again...



yeah, harpy's roost has a lot of drops plus a lot of featherfall packs, which has 300 treasure each. and i've heard that sometimes you can get an ambush from those too.


----------



## Shirohibiki

well, thats good to know o: too bad i hoard everything and never sell anything ever.... lmfao no wonder im poor


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> some nice blue coatls hatched today :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: second is double caribbean so nice



They're cute! I love the second one, but the third one is really nice, also. ;o

=







Hello I made a thingie and the babes are actually pretty cute . . .
*Now with 99% less fuzzies!*

The tertiary bar is uneven im so tempted rn


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> They're cute! I love the second one, but the third one is really nice, also. ;o
> 
> =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I made a thingie and the babes are actually pretty cute . . .
> *Now with 99% less fuzzies!*


thanks i'm hoping they sell uvu

aaaahh they're so pretty ;u; if they have any babs that look like mom let me know?


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oohhhh I must enter this. But I'm broke.  
 Click~ AWESOME sprite giveaway!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh man i hatched this nature egg i got she's actually not that bad




platinum/pink/white
but i knew she would be a tundra rip u ugly ****


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> thanks i'm hoping they sell uvu
> 
> aaaahh they're so pretty ;u; if they have any babs that look like mom let me know?



Of course I will! uwu I haven't got a set price on the babies, though. I was thinking 10-15k, but It'll probably be 10 if I priced correctly, lol. 



xarazura said:


> Well Patient Zero is the creepiest skin I've seen :l
> Meet my new girl... She needs a name. (She's just white/white/slate)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I'd bought the other Patient Zero skin I saw in the AH for 200 gems. Why didn't I buy it ;-;



She's beautiful! You think _that's_ the creepiest skin? ;p You should check out the Rot Skin Contest Entries thread, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

//cringes





why do people always support dergs that look like familiars omfg.






stOP


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> //cringes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do people always support dergs that look like familiars omfg.


IT'S A WORM


----------



## tamagotchi

kinda support this one tho she cute

THIS TOO ITS SO ****ING CUTE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> kinda support this one tho she cute
> 
> THIS TOO ITS SO ****ING CUTE



oh that one is cute ;u;
everytime you post about these i just go to the forum thread and quote you i'm good at writing my own opinions


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that one is cute ;u;
> everytime you post about these i just go to the forum thread and quote you i'm good at writing my own opinions



youre killin me here

"i agree with this one"

youre great


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> youre killin me here



i'm SORRY ah


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> Thank you! Well from what I've seen, yeah  I know Patient Zero was an entry to the RoR contest but yes I should go take a look at others that were entered. *It's too bad some really amazing skins don't win* these holiday contests :\
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm actually gonna enter the latest skin contest even if there are already a ton of gorgeous entries so far and it does put me off even trying XD
> I'm kind of excited about possibly getting into the business of making custom skins so I'd better get some practice done anyway, entering that seems like a good start.



the popular skins don't win contests because of their obvious popularity. there's a high chance losers with great skins will sell them seperately, which means the buying of gems, which leads to more money for the staff.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah I've always wondered what happened to the money they from the buying of gems. What do the staff do? Just keep it? Or use it to upgade the site somehow or what?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah I've always wondered what happened to the money they from the buying of gems. What do the staff do? Just keep it? Or use it to upgade the site somehow or what?



they keep it. that's part of their income, along with money they get from ads being shown around the site.


----------



## Astro0

hhh my pretty new breeding pair grew up!!
look at them so beautiful


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> hhh my pretty new breeding pair grew up!!
> look at them so beautiful



i've seen nice dragons like these but yours look better than the other persons haha
neat pair uvu

alsooooo since apparently some people like raffles i'll link you guys to THIS ONE because it's freeee you just have to go to the site and answer questions (with adblock off)


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> i've seen nice dragons like these but yours look better than the other persons haha
> neat pair uvu
> 
> alsooooo since apparently some people like raffles i'll link you guys to THIS ONE because it's freeee you just have to go to the site and answer questions (with adblock off)




i love free rice. I used to do those quizes in HS all the time. lol. I kind of wished they did 5 grains per question instead but ya know.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> i love free rice. I used to do those quizes in HS all the time. lol. I kind of wished they did 5 grains per question instead but ya know.



what's wrong with 10 per question


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> they keep it. that's part of their income, along with money they get from ads being shown around the site.



Ohhhh. I understand.


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> what's wrong with 10 per question





I remeber the did way less than that when I was in HS. I haven't been on in a long time. 

Btw not that old lol. And speaking of freshman HS years


----------



## tamagotchi

I finally finished Celosia's biography. uwu


Spoiler: It needs serious editing, though, because It's super horrible right now. And long. And the pacing is awful.



"Hello there." A calm voice coos into your ear. Your eyes, feeling as if they had been dropped by an anchor, had fluttered opened slowly. A slender serpent's shining yellow orbs are staring at you contently, and a warm - almost - smile is given to you. You rise slowly, but a stinging sensation rings throughout your body, and you hiss through your clenched teeth.
"Oh, dear," The dragon wraps and slithers inches away from your torso. Her muzzle softly nudges your hand, which is clenching your side with a strong grip. Softly, you release it, and she inspects the wound carefully.
"Seems like you're in a bit of a problem, yeah?" With your nod she takes off, her wings beating in feet from the lush green grass. "Stay here, will you? I'll go get some bandages.", and with that, she takes off, a gust of harsh wind exploding onto your body, moving you backwards as you shield your face.

The odd creature arrives not long after she had left with long white bandages held in her mouth. She approaches you slowly, the gauze following behind her long swirly tail.
"Stay still." Gradually weaving the plaster around your torso, she smiles sweetly at her success. You had smiled at her, too.
"So, where are you from?" She asks, plopping herself behind you with her long tail resting on your legs and her small skull on the other side. She waits patiently, but there is no answer.
"Not a talker, huh? That's alright, I won't judge." The sun is setting calming, the sky full of pink and orange. It makes an arrangement of colors, reflecting perfectly with the large sun's yellow color. Small, smoky clouds scatter the atmosphere, spreading out from each other.
"Do you have a home?", you shrug. You can't remember much of anything, really.
"Well," A genuine toothy smile is given towards your way, two rows are small white teeth not-so-menacingly showing. "You could stay with us, if you'd like."
"Yes," You say softly. "I'd like that." She brings her head onto your lap, her eyes shutting slowly. Her large wings are hovering over you protectively as the soothing sounds of insects buzzing and singing fill the area, your eyes, slowly but surely, shutting, too.


After meeting the red slithery serpent, which you learned her name was Celosia, you had hoisted yourself onto her scaley back as she took off. You soared through the foggy, yet beautiful air. You smile widely as the wind pushes through your air and presses on to your body. Soon enough, the fog clears slowly, revealing a calming lush clearing. Its grass is a pale green mixed with oranges and browns. Yet, a way forward, the grass was bright and green. She flap her wings as she lowers her body, hovering inches from the ground. Autumn leaves whirl around you, hearing her small feet connect. She gracefully flicks her tail as you hop off her back. The leaves crunch below you and you inspect the are. A flowing stream of clean blue water is rolling to your left, its soft waves letting out a pleasing sound of peace. Immensely tall trees surround the seemingly magical garden, their fat trunks riddened with blue and white mushrooms, which seemed to curl around the tree like a staircase. Their branches droop down with an assortment of colored leaves connected, ranging from reds to many other colors, even purples. Bulb shaped lanturns, scattered near each tree, give off a dim golden light, lighting the area. A rustic cobble bridge is arching over the stream as a, very tiny, sailboat crosses under, swirling around from the soft gusts of wind. The air is a very sweet scent, a mixture of flowers and vanilla smelling candles.
"Welcome to our home." A gently pitched chime rings behind the glistening dragon friend. "Please, follow me. I'd like to introduce you to some friends of mine." You nod and smile, resting your hand on the snake-like's back as to not get lost in the twisty forest. She strolls over the bridge slowly. It seems as if it could collapse any moment, yet it never does. In fact, it stays perfectly in place, despite its debris of rocks, which are alligned beneath the platform.
"We should be arriving shortly." She mumurs faintly, almost inaudible.
"Excuse me?" You ask, tilting your head. You pass an old, fallen stone statue as she replies.
"Oh, just a friend's home." Celosia nods, closing her eyes and taking in the fresh warm air. "She's called Nebula. She's the one that keeps the group all nice and organized." You nod.


I was thinking of making a story with all of my dergs on their pages, so I gotta' start on the next one. I can't indent though, so it pisses me off. >:I


----------



## Jamborenium

an update on my snapper's appearance






​


----------



## Naiad

_why must you tempt me like this_


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> _why must you tempt me like this_



Belongs to xarazura. xD I noticed it in the AH too. 

It's a very nice dragon.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Belongs to xarazura. xD I noticed it in the AH too.
> 
> It's a very nice dragon.



yes, yes it is

it also makes rly nice babies with one of my pairs rip my soul


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> _why must you tempt me like this_



I reallllly wan a WC now ;(


----------



## nard

Stina said:


> I reallllly wan a WC now ;(



I only have 1 Wildclaw and it doesn't have a mate rip. Really need a female, I have the Dracolich accent. >.>


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> I only have 1 Wildclaw and it doesn't have a mate rip. Really need a female, I have the Dracolich accent. >.>



Hi nate have you met Zakuro yet?


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Hi nate have you met Zakuro yet?



i will slice u


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> i will slice u



Well that is not at all vicous~!!   

I think earlier I saw a light sprite for 1 million treasure! Like I just want to time travel back, find the registration window, then keep time traveling to get multiples of all the sprites.  Then come back to present day. At first I'd just look at them. Because their so pretty >_< Maybe it's just me and I'm to tired....


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Well that is not at all vicous~!!
> 
> I think earlier I saw a light sprite for 1 million treasure! Like I just want to time travel back, find the registration window, then keep time traveling to get multiples of all the sprites.  Then come back to present day. At first I'd just look at them. Because their so pretty >_< Maybe it's just me and I'm to tired....



Might be that one for 10mil sitting in the AH?

I want it. D: 

But like I have 10mil pure right now.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Might be that one for 10mil sitting in the AH?
> 
> I want it. D:
> 
> But like I have 10mil pure right now.



_tell me your moneymaking secrets_


----------



## f11

Omg I just noticed faes have ears.


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> _tell me your moneymaking secrets_



As if I have 10mil pure, because that would be ridiculous and I'd have been all over that Light Sprite like three hours ago*


Sorry, fixed for clarity. xD;


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> As if I have 10mil pure, because that would be ridiculous and I'd have been all over that Light Sprite like three hours ago*
> Sorry, fixed for clarity. xD;



I just reread oh whoop I'm dumb


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> I just reread oh whoop I'm dumb



No worries, I do that quite often. o:


----------



## Xanarcah

Finally bought that accent and have a dragon to put it on~

Justifying spending 175k on it because it's retired and I waaanted it. Better get it now before it goes up in price more, right? >.>


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Finally bought that accent and have a dragon to put it on~
> 
> Justifying spending 175k on it because it's retired and I waaanted it. Better get it now before it goes up in price more, right? >.>



hhhOLLLLYYYYYY MOTHER OF GOD SO WONDERFUL
i love accents so much


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Finally bought that accent and have a dragon to put it on~
> 
> Justifying spending 175k on it because it's retired and I waaanted it. Better get it now before it goes up in price more, right? >.>



i swore i had this accent, what the hell? how strange... i distinctly remember it, but...hmm... what an odd mystery. i cant find it anywhere, maybe i had just _wanted_ it but never got it.


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> i swore i had this accent, what the hell? how strange... i distinctly remember it, but...hmm... what an odd mystery. i cant find it anywhere, maybe i had just _wanted_ it but never got it.



maybe you had phoenix feathers? they are kinda similar, i have phoenix feathers


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> hhhOLLLLYYYYYY MOTHER OF GOD SO WONDERFUL
> i love accents so much



YESSSSS

I loved him without it, but I think I love him more with it! It just goes so perfectly with his colors. o: 

Accents>Skins


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys guys look she grew oh my god




edit:
i bought her a mate and oh my god pretty babies await





http://fr.fintastic.net/?id=12,11,12,11,67,67,1,Octavia,Martini
Cool down though.... so long


----------



## tamagotchi

They grewwwwwwww


----------



## FireNinja1

Very happy with the results.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> maybe you had phoenix feathers? they are kinda similar, i have phoenix feathers



unless i saw it but was still too new at that point to know what was going on lol

ALSO EVERYONE HAS POSTED BEAUTIFUL BABIES
cant wait to see their babies, twilight *-*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Finally bought that accent and have a dragon to put it on~
> 
> Justifying spending 175k on it because it's retired and I waaanted it. Better get it now before it goes up in price more, right? >.>


Oooooh what's the name of this one?  it's really nice! Cool dragon! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> They grewwwwwwww



And it's more Christmas dragons! I need to get Christmas dragons ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Oooooh what's the name of this one?  it's really nice! Cool dragon!



The accent is called Firebird Feathers. : D 

If you go to that dragon's profile, it'll be listed on the lower left under Apparel & Skins. You can try it on your own dragons if you click on it!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> The accent is called Firebird Feathers. : D
> 
> If you go to that dragon's profile, it'll be listed on the lower left under Apparel & Skins. You can try it on your own dragons if you click on it!



 I'll go do that now, thanks~


----------



## Xanarcah

Bought a Speedy, because saving is a thing I'm kind of bad at. .-.

On the bright side, it was 150k lower than the next lowest Speedy?


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> The accent is called Firebird Feathers. : D
> 
> If you go to that dragon's profile, it'll be listed on the lower left under Apparel & Skins. You can try it on your own dragons if you click on it!



I know what I'm buying next...


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Oooh so pretty :O *grabby hands* It's perfect for that dragon. I need more obsidian/obsidian/maize crackle dergs since that's usually the only time I like crackle.
> I thought I had that accent but it was just blazing phoenix feathers :/ The price isn't a huge difference so maybe someone will wanna trade hmm
> 
> Speaking of skins/accents, I just grabbed a Dioptase for 20k  I'm thinking of getting as many cheap Dioptase skins as I can because I see those being worth a fair bit in future and it's my favourite from that particular series of holiday skins. I hope Ecdysis will worth a lot be because I have like 14 of those lmao



I knoooowwww, right? : D I tried the accent on my other Skydancers before and it was just kind of okay. With him, it's GLORIOUS.  I'll be sure to post their hatchlings whenever that happens. Might be a Maize Crackle in there somewhere. o: Their range is only 3 wide: Maize, White, and Ice. 

Everyone seems to have phoenix Feathers. o: 

Nice grab! Dioptase is a really nice skin and Coatls are popular, so I'm sure it'll go up in price. I really hope Dracolich goes up in price, because I somehow ended up with a ton of those. .-. Also, have you thought about grabbing cheap Bouldursas? They're been sitting at around 15k recently, with some 9k and 10k ones once in a while. 


Also, I feel a little bad, because I think I'm sniping Crystals against you. >.> Sorry.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Beary

Got these three really cheat off the AH.















Too bad they're ALL FEMALES
1 and 2 would make such nice babies hnng


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i'm still selling these guys ;u; help me i need room


Spoiler: they all have lower prices than before







Unnamed
Female
Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
175k




Unnamed
Female
Steel Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Seafoam Gembond
12k




Unnamed
Female
Caribbean Iridescent/Storm Shimmer/Caribbean Gembond -xyx
12k




Unnamed
Male
Denim Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Aqua Gembond
12k


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> IT IS GLORIOUS. 10/10
> Ooh no I hadn't thought of that. I did check prices of bouldursas a few times but never saw any that cheap so I'll definitely grab some if I spot them :> Can never have too many holiday things. I'm sure Dracolich will go up a lot eventually, like with all these things, more FR members means less to go around and some might be worth as much as the 2013 skins one day (we hope)
> 
> Yes I think you are XD What kinda prices do you get them at? I mostly only seem to be able to grab a few 35-40k hatchlings per day but 10k+ is still a decent profit to me



The Bouldursas are ugly, but they prooooobably won't drop below 10k. So it's likely that this is going to be their bottom price. Or you can resell for like 15-20k now for instant profit. xD; 

I thought Dracolich was really cool! And then their prices dropped and I couldn't resell. .-. Such is the fickle reselling game. It's the Scavengers Gear I should have stocked up on, really. .-.

I grab anywhere from 10-50k. It depends on the dragon for me. I'll take anything at less than 30k, but get choosy (because I'm out of lair space and have 15 unsold Crystals still whyyyy) at around 40k. Got niiice twin Imperials for 50k each a little while ago. And I noticed we went half and half on those Tundra siblings. I took the Silver/Silver/Sand and you picked up the other one soon after. Sold mine for 60k. 

One thing you might try to get more profit on each dragon is pricing them the lowest of their species. Especially for Spirals and Imps and such. Like I saw the Spiral you had earlier was 55k, but the next lowest on the AH is 71k. It's a slower sell to price it at 70k, but you'd get more for the same dragon. 

In the mornings people dump all their hatchlings for cheap. If you hold onto the nicer ones til the afternoon, pickings are slim and people will be more ready to pay more for something nice. Also, more people online then to be buying. (Not sure what these times would be for you, but the 5-9AM server time seems cheapest and 2-3pm-ish seems to be when it starts picking up.)


----------



## Shirohibiki

i think i need to ask xanarcah to be my financial adviser and help me sell stuff lmfao, i cant do this **** by myself


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i think i need to ask xanarcah to be my financial adviser and help me sell stuff lmfao, i cant do this **** by myself



xDD;

I only know the ups and downs of certain markets, but feel free to ask me anything. 

I just started with the Crystals a few days ago, but I'm addicted now. .-. It's an unstable market, but I'm hoooping I can make some profit from them before either prices fall or they go haywire when Facet is released.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> xDD;
> 
> I only know the ups and downs of certain markets, but feel free to ask me anything.
> 
> I just started with the Crystals a few days ago, but I'm addicted now. .-. It's an unstable market, but I'm hoooping I can make some profit from them before either prices fall or they go haywire when Facet is released.



honestly ill be coming to you with my entire ****ing inventory someday so watch out for that, im REALLY bad at making money in every game ever so i admire people who are good at it hahah. never been good at market stuff. idk yet, id like to make 800k for my lair expansion but... maybe ill wait a little (mostly because im lazy).

out of curiosity, why do people cut prices so much besides mispricing? like selling a crystal for way under what people usually sell them for -- the ones youve been sniping. o:


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly ill be coming to you with my entire ****ing inventory someday so watch out for that, im REALLY bad at making money in every game ever so i admire people who are good at it hahah. never been good at market stuff. idk yet, id like to make 800k for my lair expansion but... maybe ill wait a little (mostly because im lazy).
> 
> out of curiosity, why do people cut prices so much besides mispricing? like selling a crystal for way under what people usually sell them for -- the ones youve been sniping. o:



If I'm not working and have a full day to play FR, and I get _lucky_, I can make 300k+ a day. Usually it's more like 100k, though. It's all down to luck and whether the market is hot or not. Making internet money is what I'm good at. IRL money, so so. 

people probably cut prices so they can get a high turnover and fast profits. The term is quicksell. Like the person who had that 10mil Light Sprite? They have like 10+ other high value items going for cheap too. Those items are slow sellers because they cost so much. It can take days or weeks to sell one. If they're 50-100k under the normal price? Someone'll jump on it because it's a good deal. Like me and the Speedy this morning. Bought it for 550k. They're usually 700k. But how fast does a 700k one sell? It might take a whiiiile. The person who sold for 550k now has 550k to work with and use to make more profit. In the time it took for the 700k one to sell, that other person might have made way more than the 150k difference. 

And some people just don't know what they can really go for. There's also that. 


/talks too much

- - - Post Merge - - -

Random example about the Crystal market that no one asked me for, but I'm gonna post anyway. 

So this dragon:





Jade Crystal/Blue Shimmer/Gray Smoke
55k in the AH, been there for maybe an hour and a half now. 


Great colors that go well together, nice genes. It's not selling now because it's early. At around 4pm when players come home from school/work this would be an easy 65k sale.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah for president, goddamn. Fix our economy, lmao

<3


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Xanarcah for president, goddamn. Fix our economy, lmao
> 
> <3



Haha, it sounds great, but only because I don't tell you all about the bad purchases I've made and had to swallow the costs of. 

I'm sitting on at least 9 Dracolich that I'm waiting for the market to go up on, and like 5 Boneyard Scavengers, and maybe 15 eggs. I am not even kidding.

EDIT: 21 eggs, just counted. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh! that makes sense! hmmm i see, markets are interesting. i make about 1k a day if that so YEAH  (i also dont really try anymore whoops)

well someday ill come to you about some stuff if thats okay qvq i really...hoard... way too much.

ACTUALLY. question. how do you know whether to vendor something or sell it on the AH?


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> oh! that makes sense! hmmm i see, markets are interesting. i make about 1k a day if that so YEAH  (i also dont really try anymore whoops)
> 
> well someday ill come to you about some stuff if thats okay qvq i really...hoard... way too much.
> 
> ACTUALLY. question. how do you know whether to vendor something or sell it on the AH?



I'm a hoarder tooooo. : D I also cannot pass up a good deal, so I usually have very little actual money. I spend it about as fast as I make it. 

It depends on the item, I guess? Something with a fast market, like eggs or new festival accents would be better off in the AH. Something big and slow might be better off on the forums because more people will see it and maybe decide they want it right then and there, as opposed to sticking it in the AH where people will only see it if they're searching for it. Like accents/skins. There are toooons of them, but if I only know the names of like, 5 I want, I'll only search for those 5 in the AH. If there's a thread selling them? I'll look at them all! Maybe I need 3!

I'd personally stick big items in the AH and then advertise it on the forums at the same time, though. With a little written blurb like "In the AH for x price, but willing to negotiate/trade for certain items/currencies/whatever". Seems to work out rather well and it's not any slower than selling it only with one method or another.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> @Xanarcah
> I think Dracolich is cool too, but yeah I'm sure the price will go up again eventually. I was kinda sad I didn't buy a Scavengers Gear during RoR because the price went up so much, I was a newb tho and didn't have much treasure. I grabbed one for 20k yesterday anyway so that worked out XD
> 
> Part of me wants to hold onto this stuff for years and get rich from all the bears I stockpiled
> I wonder what the next set of holiday familiars will be~ (cats/birds pls)
> 
> Thanks (again) for the tips! I'll definitely do that. Luckily those times work perfectly for me.
> 
> *Gives Xanarcah an award for being so helpful and teaching us stuff*



20k for a Scavengers Gear is a GREAT deal! Well done! : D They're probably expensive now because the one accent is like an entire set of armor but it doesn't take up apparel slots. I wish I'd realized that before. 

Ohman, I want fat chubby baby birdy familiars, yes please. o: Cats would be amazing too, though. And would make a looot of sense.


----------



## Naiad

80k in the AH

he's so precious I have no regrets
ahh
; v ;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> 80k in the AH
> 
> he's so precious I have no regrets
> ahh
> ; v ;



:0 he's so cute woah


----------



## Beary

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm still selling these guys ;u; help me i need room
> 
> 
> Spoiler: they all have lower prices than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
> 175k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Steel Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Seafoam Gembond
> 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Caribbean Iridescent/Storm Shimmer/Caribbean Gembond -xyx
> 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Denim Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Aqua Gembond
> 12k



Can I has the last one?
I need a mate for one of my coatl bbssss <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> 80k in the AH
> 
> he's so precious I have no regrets
> ahh
> ; v ;



AHHHHH LAF HOW DO YOU GET THESSEE


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> snip



oooh okay, i see. i was also talking like random items like... junk you get from coli and stuff, but i am GOING to guess if its not a swipp item then i vendor it since you didnt mention that  i need to stop hoarding utter junk ugh...

fun fact: i have like 15 sunbeam ursas because i thought theyd be as popular as the light sprite. arent i a funny one. hahahahaha (i dont know the market for them but i still laugh at my silly noob notion from when i was new) ((i still have the hope theyll be that popular im so dumb))


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> 80k in the AH
> 
> he's so precious I have no regrets
> ahh
> ; v ;



Man, that is one CUTE dragon. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oooh okay, i see. i was also talking like random items like... junk you get from coli and stuff, but i am GOING to guess if its not a swipp item then i vendor it since you didnt mention that  i need to stop hoarding utter junk ugh...
> 
> fun fact: i have like 15 sunbeam ursas because i thought theyd be as popular as the light sprite. arent i a funny one. hahahahaha (i dont know the market for them but i still laugh at my silly noob notion from when i was new) ((i still have the hope theyll be that popular im so dumb))



I actually have no idea about Coli stuff since I've never sold any of mine. xD; Hoarding tendencies. 

So the Sunbeam Ursa actually baffles me about why they haven't gone up in price. o: Especially since the Arcane bear is so much more expensive. 

At least if they don't become popular, they'll still go up in value over time?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> Can I has the last one?
> I need a mate for one of my coatl bbssss <3


yes you can take him


----------



## Naiad

psst guys
He has a 100k sibling in the AH


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is there a huge list somewhere of all the Festival/Holiday familiars/skins/other stuff somewhere? I can't find one so wondering if there is actually one to find haha. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Man, that is one CUTE dragon. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have no idea about Coli stuff since I've never sold any of mine. xD; Hoarding tendencies.
> 
> So the Sunbeam Ursa actually baffles me about why they haven't gone up in price. o: Especially since the Arcane bear is so much more expensive.
> 
> At least if they don't become popular, they'll still go up in value over time?



OH NO, WERE ONE IN THE SAME.... sobs

oh GOD. the sunbeam ursa hasnt gone up?????? riP ME I DIDNT KNOW THAT AND MAYBE I WOULDVE BEEN BETTER OFF NOT KNOWING
also why the arcane bear is so hideous
(opinions, nikki)
and ugh yeah i guess so. WELL soon i shall seek you out to see what i can get rid of in my inv! thank you so much for offering help too ;v; youre the best <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> psst guys
> He has a 100k sibling in the AH


I don't have that much! I have 5k right now.  Stop teasing me!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> psst guys
> He has a 100k sibling in the AH



oh no i actually like that one a bit but i dont have enough B(


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Is there a huge list somewhere of all the Festival/Holiday familiars/skins/other stuff somewhere? I can't find one so wondering if there is actually one to find haha. D:



This is the one I use. Scroll down a bit to see the items.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> psst guys
> He has a 100k sibling in the AH



dude ;u; i can't do that ah wtf


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> OH NO, WERE ONE IN THE SAME.... sobs
> 
> oh GOD. the sunbeam ursa hasnt gone up?????? riP ME I DIDNT KNOW THAT AND MAYBE I WOULDVE BEEN BETTER OFF NOT KNOWING
> also why the arcane bear is so hideous
> (opinions, nikki)
> and ugh yeah i guess so. WELL soon i shall seek you out to see what i can get rid of in my inv! thank you so much for offering help too ;v; youre the best <3



I dunno, what were they before? I had no idea they existed til around the middle of the Rockbreaker's Festival, actually. They're at just under 49k right now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

apparently i have a new dream derg, obsidian/fire/gold iri/shim/gembond, AND NONE OF EVEN THE COLORS WERE IN THE AH... cries
i just like halloween colors im trash

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I dunno, what were they before? I had no idea they existed til around the middle of the Rockbreaker's Festival, actually. They're at just under 49k right now.



no, that was my point -- i never looked at their prices because i was waiting  49k isnt too bad i guess...but...its certainly no 10m


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> no, that was my point -- i never looked at their prices because i was waiting  49k isnt too bad i guess...but...its certainly no 10m



To be fair, most investment items aren't at 10mil yet. xD;


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> psst guys
> He has a 100k sibling in the AH



/dies

I just bought him, omfg. They're precious T.T I need to stop looking at crystals in AH.


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> /dies
> 
> I just bought him, omfg. They're precious T.T I need to stop looking at crystals in AH.


Ok, off topic but 


HAZEL IS IN YOUR AVATAR YAYYY! SHE'S SO CUTE!


But on topic now...... I need to stop looking at them too haha.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

One track mind, on the investing note...

Is anyone else stocking up on Remove Secondary Gene scrolls? 

Facet will likely be released soon and in order to put a gene on, you need to remove the pre-existing one, right? So everyone will need Remove Secondary scrolls. They only stock like 3 at a time in the marketplace, from what I've seen, 10k each.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> One track mind, on the investing note...
> 
> Is anyone else stocking up on Remove Secondary Gene scrolls?
> 
> Facet will likely be released soon and in order to put a gene on, you need to remove the pre-existing one, right? So everyone will need Remove Secondary scrolls. They only stock like 3 at a time in the marketplace, from what I've seen, 10k each.



I don't even bother, I prob. won't be able to afford the faucet gene. ;*(


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> I'm still waiting for Swipp to offer the Journeyman Satches. SWIPP PLS
> I even have amassed enough leather for 6 of them.
> 
> Holy heck I JUUUUST missed sniping that 6k crystal mirror *had a heart attack*



Ouch. D: 

I have a completely full lair (and like 18 dragons to sell...), so I've been trying to avoid seeing cheap dragons pop up. xD; It drives me up the wall to see something I can't get.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> I'm still waiting for Swipp to offer the Journeyman Satches. SWIPP PLS
> I even have amassed enough leather for 6 of them.
> 
> Holy heck I JUUUUST missed sniping that 6k crystal mirror *had a heart attack*



i have enough materials for the snowsquall floracat i just need him to offer it at a time when i actually remember to check


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> I'm still waiting for Swipp to offer the Journeyman Satches. SWIPP PLS
> I even have amassed enough leather for 6 of them.
> 
> Holy heck I JUUUUST missed sniping that 6k crystal mirror *had a heart attack*



Just quoted you so I could show everyone this cool dragon I got from you!  
BBCode:





 I want to get it an accent for it's wings I think..but I'm not sure.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I don't even bother, I prob. won't be able to afford the faucet gene. ;*(



I'm not going for Facet either, but for all the dozens of people who do on the first day... Remove Secondary only stocks 3 at a time. AH prices might go through the roof. 

If they don't, I'll have like 20 I need to sell for very meager profits. .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> One track mind, on the investing note...
> 
> Is anyone else stocking up on Remove Secondary Gene scrolls?
> 
> Facet will likely be released soon and in order to put a gene on, you need to remove the pre-existing one, right? So everyone will need Remove Secondary scrolls. They only stock like 3 at a time in the marketplace, from what I've seen, 10k each.



I wish I could buy one. But I can't. soon...hopefully soon...how many gems is Facet going to be?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> One track mind, on the investing note...
> 
> Is anyone else stocking up on Remove Secondary Gene scrolls?
> 
> Facet will likely be released soon and in order to put a gene on, you need to remove the pre-existing one, right? So everyone will need Remove Secondary scrolls. They only stock like 3 at a time in the marketplace, from what I've seen, 10k each.



wait stop bae you don't need to remove the gene before replacing it you just..go


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> wait stop bae you don't need to remove the gene before replacing it you just..go



Ah, really? Saaad. D: 

Thanks for letting me know about that. At least I can still make like 4k per scroll on the ones I have.

I better go tip off my exalt partner too, she's the one who was looking into it first.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Ah, really? Saaad. D:
> 
> Thanks for letting me know about that. At least I can still make like 4k per scroll on the ones I have.
> 
> I better go tip off my exalt partner too, she's the one who was looking into it first.



i'm pretty sure at least. i've never heard of that being a thing, and i googled it and the one source i found said that you don't need to remove it. so i would hold onto a couple just in case. i'm gonna grab a scroll and test it out in a bit


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm pretty sure at least. i've never heard of that being a thing, and i googled it and the one source i found said that you don't need to remove it. so i would hold onto a couple just in case. i'm gonna grab a scroll and test it out in a bit



They told me that someone ELSE mentioned that Remove primary skyrocketed when Crystal came out. We figured it might do the same for Facet. 

I've never gened anything before, so I haven't gotten to test it out. xD;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yep, you don't have to. i just changed this girl's gembond to smoke


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> On the bright side there was a 25k one right under it that I got in time XD
> Aw man yeah if my lair was full I couldn't bare to even look in the AH at dragons, I hope they sell soon.



Ooh, that's great! 

I just sold one dragon for 80k, I have no idea which one. o: But I have a space now~

I really shouldn't be buying more Crystals until more of mine sell, but what the heck...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> I'm on a ping list for the satchels (and also the snowsquall floracat), maybe add yourself to that  Just find it here and put @[your username] on the list~
> But yeah I almost have enough for the cat, I have like 400 crystals but I'm having a hard time getting enough of the tundra cactus.
> [/url]



thanks for the link c: also try foraging in ice for cactus. that's where i got most of mine.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yep, you don't have to. i just changed this girl's gembond to smoke



Saaad. D: But thanks a lot for letting me know, I really appreciate it! It's nice to have proof before jumping into big investment projects.


----------



## nard

this thread moves so fast omfg


just bought this pretty as she was in her last 5 seconds >.>


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> I'm not going for Facet either, but for all the dozens of people who do on the first day... Remove Secondary only stocks 3 at a time. AH prices might go through the roof.
> 
> If they don't, I'll have like 20 I need to sell for very meager profits. .-.



Hey, if peopel are desperate - they'll buy!! LOL.

& omfg, I'm looking at the AH for Woodland Turkey prices and I don't understand how some people think it's going to sell for 500k /dies


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> Hey, if peopel are desperate - they'll buy!! LOL.
> 
> & omfg, I'm looking at the AH for Woodland Turkey prices and I don't understand how some people think it's going to sell for 500k /dies



it will if people are desperate enough. hold onto four turkeys for when desperation is high


----------



## Xanarcah

Just picked up some pretty new hatchlings~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Just picked up some pretty new hatchlings~



THE LAST TWO ;U;


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> THE LAST TWO ;U;



I KNOOWWW

I had to exalt two of my not-selling Gen 1s in order to have room to get them, but they're totally worth it. o:


----------



## gnoixaim

hypnoticsoul said:


> it will if people are desperate enough. hold onto four turkeys for when desperation is high



LOL, I have 4 to sell as well. I'm just impatient /ughghghg


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, I have 4 to sell as well. I'm just impatient /ughghghg



i'm selling one right now because i'm desperate for gems, but i'll be holding the other 4 until the prices are higher lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I KNOOWWW
> 
> I had to exalt two of my not-selling Gen 1s in order to have room to get them, but they're totally worth it. o:



i wish i could take all of your faes unu good luck with all of that


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i wish i could take all of your faes unu good luck with all of that



I'd be willing to sell almost all of them for 10-15k, if you were interested. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Aaah he's so pretty <3 Yet another one I'd have bought to keep XD How much was he?
> sell him to me


The previous owner told me they had a current 175k bid for him, whoops. xD; Sounds like it'll be awkward for them in a little bit, explaining that. 

I'll totally sell him to you. o: For less than 175k.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I'd be willing to sell almost all of them for 10-15k, if you were interested. o:


i am beyond interested but no room


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i am beyond interested but no room



The biggest problem all of us have. xD;


Well, they'll probably still be around for a bit, so let me know if room magically happens.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i hatched yet another nest so here's all the available dragons :0


Spoiler: wish i had more than 0 spaces now







Unnamed
Female
Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
175k




Unnamed
Female
Steel Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Seafoam Gembond
12k




Unnamed
Male
Denim Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Aqua Gembond
12k




Unnamed
Male
Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/White Basic
9k




Unnamed
Female
Azure Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Basic
9k




Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Crackle
10k



- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> The biggest problem all of us have. xD;
> 
> 
> Well, they'll probably still be around for a bit, so let me know if room magically happens.



i will c: it sucks because i saw a really nice first gen that i almost bought, thankfully i didn't want her tert so i didn't drop another space and 20k


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i will c: it sucks because i saw a really nice first gen that i almost bought, thankfully i didn't want her tert so i didn't drop another space and 20k



At least you managed to resist. : D 

I... bought a Gen 1 for 85k yesterday. 

*Shame...*

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Oh dear XD Aah I probably shouldn't. I love him but I think I have enough imperial males as it is hhh



Okay. xD I totally know that feeling~


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> At least you managed to resist. : D
> 
> I... bought a Gen 1 for 85k yesterday.
> 
> *Shame...*



rip.. plus i feel like i have enough female guardians, which is what she was. i wanted her because apparently chocolate/leaf is super pretty, but midnight tert helped me not.
also opinion time: i have this little lady




and i need to decide which male will go better with her







i'm leaning toward the ridgeback but i need opinions because whoever doesn't go better is getting exalted w another double chocolate that i don't have room for


----------



## FireNinja1

Methinks the first one because of the tert.


----------



## tamagotchi

Let's all take a moment and appreciate this random person's beautiful fae and thank them for making her less ugly.



hypnoticsoul said:


> Cut



I think that first one looks nice!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

thanks kids goodbye young ridgeback you will be missed.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I hate the 75k limit on the fairgrounds. That's like the only way I'm making any treasure right now.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> thanks kids goodbye young ridgeback you will be missed.



Also I was looking through their babs and I found this and I




dont know what to do with myself
sobs
new dream derg


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> Suddenly I'm regretting not buying the Smoke Gyre skin I saw in the AH for something like 30k or 60k idk but the only three on there are around 300-400k :'l
> Need one for my baby Ember




when he has bbs, i need one *^*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Also I was looking through their babs and I found this and I
> 
> View attachment 76452
> 
> dont know what to do with myself
> sobs
> new dream derg



 if they have one like that i can let you know
she looks like peanut butter ngl


----------



## Jamborenium

Ugh I want a crystal gene dragon, but I'm not sure if I want to spend so much treasure on one, but they
are just so lovely (இ﹏இ`｡)

#nebuproblems2014

​


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> You're in luck
> She has siblings that are still for sale



ugghh i dont have enough ; u ;

maybe next time


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh god those wildclaws are too cute 
at least after i exalt the ridgeback i'll have room for the nest hatching tomorrow haha




some cute white/pink baes uvu


----------



## Jamborenium

welp I gave in and got myself a dragon with a crystal gene from the AH






He's going to be my female skydancer's mate once he becomes an adult

​


----------



## tamagotchi

Do you guys thing Remove Secondary scroll prices will go up when facet comes out?


----------



## Shirohibiki

xarazura said:


> You're in luck
> She has siblings that are still for sale



breathes heavily, i bought the second one
its mine
mINE
i sort of wish its primary was midnight/obsidian but ill stop obsessing over halloween colors for a second..._maybe_


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Do you guys thing Remove Secondary scroll prices will go up when facet comes out?



no


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> Do you guys thing Remove Secondary scroll prices will go up when facet comes out?



no, i dont see why it would considering you dont need to do so. ive gened stuff before just fine without using the removal scroll. it certainly could regardless but i dont see why


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> I hate the 75k limit on the fairgrounds. That's like the only way I'm making any treasure right now.



Grind the coli : )


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> no, i dont see why it would considering you dont need to do so. ive gened stuff before just fine without using the removal scroll. it certainly could regardless but i dont see why



ALRIGHT GOOD lol
i saw someone say it would on the forums and i was just "?? ? ?" so i wanted to double check . . ..


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> ALRIGHT GOOD lol
> i saw someone say it would on the forums and i was just "?? ? ?" so i wanted to double check . . ..



nah, i tested it earlier and you don't need to remove the gene before giving a new one


----------



## Jamborenium

I finally got myself a coatl female
now I can breed her with my Male coatl ((once they're both able to breed))
so I can sale some coatl babbus at the AH









also I really love those colors on her, I might give her accent though
if I find a good one that matches well with those colors 









Mmmm These Offspring predictions 
​


----------



## Xanarcah

Nebudelic said:


> ​


Man, between this cute girl and that Skydancer you posted before, you definitely have good taste in dragons! They're both lovely. : D


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Aradai

giving this lil one away because I barely play anymore ;__;


----------



## Xanarcah

- Sold 6 of my Crystals in 40 minutes

- Bought 3 more because I can't stop myself


.-.

It's a never ending cycle.


----------



## tamagotchi

xarazura said:


> Yeees good
> 
> 
> Aah that coatl is so cute ;u; It's like a little orca babby I need one *looks for orca dergs*



did you say
_orca baby_

JOINS HUNT

(i love the red under its eye mph)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

hypnoticsoul said:


> i hatched yet another nest so here's all the available dragons :0
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wish i had more than 0 spaces now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
> 100k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Steel Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Seafoam Gembond
> 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Denim Iridescent/Stonewash Shimmer/Aqua Gembond
> 12k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/White Basic
> 9k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Azure Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Basic
> 9k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Crackle
> 10k


bringing this back to say that if anyone want's to get one of those dragons for gems instead, i would be fine w that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nebudelic said:


> Ugh I want a crystal gene dragon, but I'm not sure if I want to spend so much treasure on one, but they
> are just so lovely (இ﹏இ`｡)
> 
> #nebuproblems2014
> 
> ​



Oh my god hwo long did it take you to do that pretty text. >_< 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> - Sold 6 of my Crystals in 40 minutes
> 
> - Bought 3 more because I can't stop myself
> 
> 
> .-.
> 
> It's a never ending cycle.


Woah congrats! I have one crystal that I love. She's so pretty. <3


----------



## Jamborenium

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh my god hwo long did it take you to do that pretty text. >_<




_I use this site here_


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i would like to present


----------



## Cuppycakez

*Gets 200,000 point on Shock Switch*
*New screen pops up "Lost connection to Flight Rising Game Server*


WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want a dragon in these pretty colors! But I'm so sad thatmy shockswitch cut out.   *cries*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> *Gets 200,000 point on Shock Switch*
> *New screen pops up "Lost connection to Flight Rising Game Server*
> 
> 
> WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I want a dragon in these pretty colors! But I'm so sad thatmy shockswitch cut out.   *cries*



i remember someone had several pages of spirals in colors of the rainbow, and then they decided that they didn't want them anymore. it was a shame because they were all so pretty.

also when u buy a dragon to exalt but they're really pretty ;(


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> i would like to present



Aw! Their familiar is so cute! Gimme!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw! Their familiar is so cute! Gimme!



the lightning sprite? nah 8)


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm not going to lie I just have to post this so I can get to 100 and buy 20k treasure from someone! 

Yay!


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

These two dragons are RTB in 2 and 3 days, respectively, and I checked their IDs and they're able to breed. 

Just throwing this up there, in case anyone wants to buy them both and get a clutch of Crystal babies to resell~

The Spiral is Coal/Coal/Navy, which is pretty nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> 4 eggs right away~ Anyone want any of their future babies?
> Too bad they won't have the matching eye colours, though :c
> *Continues looking for Starlord*



Ohman, this is a beauuutiful pair! 

Congrats on the big clutch, too!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> These two dragons are RTB in 2 and 3 days, respectively, and I checked their IDs and they're able to breed.
> 
> Just throwing this up there, in case anyone wants to buy them both and get a clutch of Crystal babies to resell~
> 
> The Spiral is Coal/Coal/Navy, which is pretty nice.



so glad they're in gems or i would've bought them immediately ahhh


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha I do not have them many gems or I would sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo buy,


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> so glad they're in gems or i would've bought them immediately ahhh



That is actually the biggest reason why I didn't buy them myself. xD Gems are hard to come by right now. 

The idea of getting a whole clutch to resell is really tempting, though. .-. And the parents could probably be resold at a profit as well. 

But... gems...


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> That is actually the biggest reason why I didn't buy them myself. xD Gems are hard to come by right now.
> 
> The idea of getting a whole clutch to resell is really tempting, though. .-. And the parents could probably be resold at a profit as well.
> 
> But... gems...



i would, but i just spent all of my gems on a crystal scroll. i only have 8


----------



## Cuppycakez

I did the math... I can afford one of those dragons in exactly!!






158 days! YAYY!!  But I really do hope someone here buys them so I can see the babies. ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> Aah I'm so tempted to by that Coal/Coal/Navy spiral, he's pretty.
> I wish I had money to burn haha I'd buy so many gems
> 
> That reminds me... I was gonna bid in an auction for Kickstarter stuff, in particular the Skycat familiar, I thought it said 100k start price but nope it was 100k gems. 100,000 GEMS. $900???
> Some of the stuff was more expensive than that and had bids. How do people have so many gems?



prices on those old old rare items are so crazy. xD The richest on this site are just so incredibly rich. 

They probably get that many from months and months of buying them with treasure/items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, Xarazura's Spiral pair reminded me that I have a nest hatching today too!

















4k each, if anyone wants one~


I think I'm going to sell the parents as well (8k each), to make room for all the new breeding pairs I'm accumulating, in case someone is interested in them:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> prices on those old old rare items are so crazy. xD The richest on this site are just so incredibly rich.
> 
> They probably get that many from months and months of buying them with treasure/items.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So, Xarazura's Spiral pair reminded me that I have a nest hatching today too!


that is too cute i'm going to die


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> that is too cute i'm going to die



I love baby Spirals' noses and how they sit in a little coil made of themselves. : D


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh, look, registrations again.

//EDIT.-
In literal 10 days.
*10.*

A week, about.


----------



## Shirohibiki

moans over the halloween colors

I WISH THEY WERE IRISHIMS........ cries 5ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Oh, look, registrations again.



wait what really what


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> moans over the halloween colors
> 
> I WISH THEY WERE IRISHIMS........ cries 5ever
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> wait what really what



Yes. Short notice again. Anyone who's been lurking remember to sign up on December 15th.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Yes. Short notice again. Anyone who's been lurking remember to sign up on December 15th.



Whaaaatttt

Dang, that was quick of them. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

They are also adding an Item Trading System.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i told you they've been messing up too much
have to hide it with more new brats


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i told you they've been messing up too much
> have to hide it with more new brats



I have a feeling that they're going to do this every month to cover up their mistakes.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I have a feeling that they're going to do this every month to cover up their mistakes.



they will hah,, but at least they're talking about an item trading system instead of the old
"oh well you know item trading isn't supported even though we made a board for it"


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> I have a feeling that they're going to do this every month to cover up their mistakes.



Probably. What did they do this time?


----------



## gnoixaim

What are they messing up on though? i'm slow omg


----------



## hypnoticsoul

the newbies are joining the monday right after the battle royale are you kidding me i just realized


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> the newbies are joining the monday right after the battle royale are you kidding me i just realized



Well, that's going to be fun! Battle Royale craziness and then of course newbie craziness!  

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> What are they messing up on though? i'm slow omg



Don't worry, haha. I'm way behind too!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i can't think of anything terrible they've done too recently other than the usual ignoring the fanbase. i would probably remember if someone mentioned anything though. idk i think they've mostly been pretty quiet besides their whole thing about the mini-modding


----------



## Cuppycakez

I keep thinking of changing to Plague. I'm not even sure why.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> Did I say here that I had a bad dream about changing flights to plague and then changing my mind and not being able to change back because lmao I did. I'm staying in light :l
> Awesome I just got a Bouldursa for 4k~



OOh is that a familiar or something? I must go see it!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> OOh is that a familiar or something? I must go see it!



it's the gross earth bear haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh duh me! I already have one....stupid self. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> it's the gross earth bear haha



Yeah I just checked on the AH and I was like oh...come on self.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I keep thinking of changing to Plague. I'm not even sure why.



I'm always interested when I see this, mostly because you don't seem like a blood and guts, battle to the end kind of person. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I keep thinking of changing to Plague. I'm not even sure why.



Because we're the nastiest.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh that reminds me
apparently some people in plague organized a thing and sent some nature people food to get through winter
it's a little weird considering.. you know. but it was really cute and nice c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I'm always interested when I see this, mostly because you don't seem like a blood and guts, battle to the end kind of person. o:



Well, haha. I mean Wind is kind of boring to me. I mean I don't know but..... If I were to change the only places I would go are Arcane or Plague and I don't want to go to Arcane.  I don't know. 

I mean I play Call of Duty a lot and I watch The Walking Dead. Not really bloody but a little I guess?? I don't know. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that reminds me
> apparently some people in plague organized a thing and sent some nature people food to get through winter
> it's a little weird considering.. you know. but it was really cute and nice c:


Aw!! That's sweet.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that reminds me
> apparently some people in plague organized a thing and sent some nature people food to get through winter
> it's a little weird considering.. you know. but it was really cute and nice c:



Yeah, I remember! Someone in Nature sent me some cute stuff, also. <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that reminds me
> apparently some people in plague organized a thing and sent some nature people food to get through winter
> it's a little weird considering.. you know. but it was really cute and nice c:


Aw!! That's sweet.


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that reminds me
> apparently some people in plague organized a thing and sent some nature people food to get through winter
> it's a little weird considering.. you know. but it was really cute and nice c:



I think it's part of the "Invade Nature/plague" thing we're both doing. 

I got some flowers and shrubbery from someone in Nature yesterday, along with a message about hoping my garden would grow nicely. Gonna reply with a Unstable Serthis Concoction, probably, and a wish that they enjoy a nice refreshing drink.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yeah, i'll probably end up sending some plague people things once i get around to gathering 
people are so nice i love it


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I think it's part of the "Invade Nature/plague" thing we're both doing.
> 
> I got some flowers and shrubbery from someone in Nature yesterday, along with a message about hoping my garden would grow nicely. Gonna reply with a Unstable Serthis Concoction, probably, and a wish that they enjoy a nice refreshing drink.






random bae who sent me like 4890237 things after this message 
love nature my second choice if i ever change flights
u guys are great


----------



## hypnoticsoul

looks like its time for me to start throwing pretty plants at you guys 8)


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> View attachment 76478
> 
> random bae who sent me like 4890237 things after this message
> love nature my second choice if i ever change flights
> u guys are great



I GOT STUFF FROM THEM TOOOOO!

Had to dig up the message. xD; It got buried under 7 pages of new messages. I buy and sell a lot of things...


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I GOT STUFF FROM THEM TOOOOO!
> 
> Had to dig up the message. xD; It got buried under 7 pages of new messages. I buy and sell a lot of things...



OH MY GOD AHHAH WHAT A CUTIE

i feel bad bc i have nothing to send back cries 
IMM GONNA HOARD SO MUCH FOOD AND JUST SEND IT TO HER................


----------



## f11

xarazura said:


> I went in search of a dragon worthy of the name Starlord and accidentally found a mate for Beat, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 eggs right away~ Anyone want any of their future babies?
> Too bad they won't have the matching eye colours, though :c
> *Continues looking for Starlord*


me mayb.


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> Yeeeeeeeeah The Walking Dead! I watch it too
> 
> ---
> To some degree I think I would fit in with the plague flight, I tend to like zombie/creepy stuff but at the same time they scare the crap outta me. They haunt my nightmares quite frequently... and I'm absolutely terrible at horror games, but I love watching other people play them.
> If we were allowed side accounts I'd probably be in plague there.



Yay! Walking Dead!!   

If we were allowed side accounts I'd be in _______________________________________________ gosh I don't know.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Yay! Walking Dead!!
> 
> If we were allowed side accounts I'd be in _______________________________________________ gosh I don't know.



you're not. one account per person.


----------



## Xanarcah

If I had to switch, I'd think I'd like to give Lightning a try. We're kind of rivals, yeah? So it would be fun to see what the other side's all about.


----------



## Shirohibiki

editing because my question was answered
still unsure of what exactly theyre ignoring but my guess is everything


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> If I had to switch, I'd think I'd like to give Lightning a try. We're kind of rivals, yeah? So it would be fun to see what the other side's all about.



Lightning eyes are my favorite. <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> If I had to switch, I'd think I'd like to give Lightning a try. We're kind of rivals, yeah? So it would be fun to see what the other side's all about.



i've thought about lightning. just because i love dragons with white range primaries and lightning eyes. but i don't breed many of those, so nah.
i've also thought about earth bc nice eyes small group hm hm hm
but i'm just gonna stay in nature because it makes it easier to not make the mistake of joining a flight i might not like


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> Hence "_if_ we were allowed side accounts"
> 
> ---
> But yeah, actually I don't know what I'd be...
> If I had to switch I'd go with ice or wind.


Ice is nice. I'm in wind!  
There's only......one???? maybe two people on TBT that are also in wind.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Ice is nice. I'm in wind!
> There's only......one???? maybe two people on TBT that are also in wind.



From the first post list, Fuzzling and #1 Senpai are also from Wind.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> GDI SWIPP. He's gonna offer everything else five times over before those Journeyman Satchels I swear
> *Goes to bed*



YEAH HE DOES UGH
watch him offer it only when you're asleep


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't bother with Swipp. He annoyed me to much a little while ago.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i just wanna say, the person that send you guys the messages, Feldoras, said this in our thread:

"Today I learned

only plague flight dragons are allowed to mess with nature. If any other clan declares war on us we can run to them for help cause if anyone's gonna beat nature it's plague and they get VERY mad if someone else threatens us."

this is the cutest i'm so happy


----------



## Jamborenium

Hnnnggg I want a xolo :c
They're so adorbs and squishy and those lil babbus they carry on their backs add more to their cuteness factor <3 ;w;


----------



## nard

xarazura said:


> I went in search of a dragon worthy of the name Starlord and accidentally found a mate for Beat, so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 eggs right away~ Anyone want any of their future babies?
> Too bad they won't have the matching eye colours, though :c
> *Continues looking for Starlord*



ill take a bb ; u ;


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i just wanna say, the person that send you guys the messages, Feldoras, said this in our thread:
> 
> "Today I learned
> 
> only plague flight dragons are allowed to mess with nature. If any other clan declares war on us we can run to them for help cause if anyone's gonna beat nature it's plague and they get VERY mad if someone else threatens us."
> 
> this is the cutest i'm so happy



Ohman, that's incredibly cute. : D


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> That's exactly what I expect will happen XD
> I dread logging on to FR every day in case I see that ping notifying me that I've missed it.



oh man that'd be terrible  that reminds me. were you on the pinglist rhea set up? she also has a thread where she'll trade you swipp items for the components +5k if you're having too hard of a time grabbing it.

also according to the first post, i'm the only person on this thread in nature :') rip


----------



## Jamborenium

Question time

What flight did you choose and why

I choose the wind flight
I choose it due to my star sign
Being a gemini my element is wind
It was the description of the flight that won me over because personality wise it matched me very well 

Ex. Being very carefree and such.


Also I love the design for windsinger
He's so majestic.


​


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nebudelic said:


> Question time
> 
> What flight did you choose and why
> 
> I choose the wind flight
> I choose it  due to my star sign
> Being a gemini my element is wind
> It was the description of the flight that won me over because personality wise it matched me very well
> 
> Ex. Being very carefree and such.
> 
> 
> Also I love the design for windsinger
> He's so majestic.



i chose nature bc ms paint bright green eyes and plants


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i just wanna say, the person that send you guys the messages, Feldoras, said this in our thread:
> 
> "Today I learned
> 
> only plague flight dragons are allowed to mess with nature. If any other clan declares war on us we can run to them for help cause if anyone's gonna beat nature it's plague and they get VERY mad if someone else threatens us."
> 
> this is the cutest i'm so happy



NATURE FLIGHT MEMBERS MY BABIES <3
we're like the protective mami's and youre our cutie pie babies
or maybe big sister little sister
its all so cute


----------



## Astro0

Wha- another reg window? Wth
like im excited but its so soon!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> NATURE FLIGHT MEMBERS MY BABIES <3
> we're like the protective mami's and youre our cutie pie babies
> or maybe big sister little sister
> its all so cute



protect me senpai (?▽`ʃƪ)♡


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> protect me senpai (?▽`ʃƪ)♡



plague flight: we will nature-chan


----------



## Peisinoe

Shadow flight;

I read the bio and it said they're tricksters and play underhandedly. I like that, also I like terrorizing people lol


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> No  Aah this is great, I found the thread. Thank you so much!
> Now I can sleep and not worry about missing the Swipp swap anymore :'D



no problem! sleep tight, young soldier.


----------



## Xanarcah

Nebudelic said:


> Question time
> 
> What flight did you choose and why



Plague Flight~

Being strong and savage and triumphing over your enemies, having the strength and the smarts to overcome new obstacles and adapt to changes: this really resonated with me.


----------



## tamagotchi

Nebudelic said:


> Question time
> What flight did you choose and why



Plague was my first choice, but then I saw Arcane and wanted to go there since I love astronomy. But, I went with Plague, since my "_love_" for gore and disease overpowers, lol. Plus Plaguemami is a cutie!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Plague was my first choice, but then I saw Arcane and wanted to go there since I love astronomy. But, I went with Plague, since my "_love_" for gore and disease overpowers, lol. Plus Plaguemami is a cutie!



i love gore ;u; but nature


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i love gore ;u; but nature



I love how Nature and Plague have a little more story with the others, like how the deity's are sisters and the flights are kind of 'rivals'. It's super cool, ha ha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> I'M SO HAPPY
> *Actually goes to sleep now*



baaaabe <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I love how Nature and Plague have a little more story with the others, like how the deity's are sisters and the flights are kind of 'rivals'. It's super cool, ha ha.


me too! it's always been my favorite thing about the lore uvu especially since i don't know much of it


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's so sweet that thing Plague and Nature have. <3  

I chose Wind because the description seemed more like me. It's ok there, but then again I'm pretty new and have barely talked to anyone. And super glad I found out Fuzzling is in nature!  (I forgot the other person, I have such a bad memory for things like this. XD) I must message them.... WIND BUDDIES UNITE!! 

But I was very close to joining Ice, Light, or Nature.  

Ice~ because sometimes I'll just break out and go all evil and dark for a little bit. But I guess it runs in the family?  I don't know.

Nature~ Because I just LOVE nature. Sometimes when I go to one of my relatives house, they have this huge woods behind their house. So I'll just go sit there sometimes because it's so peaceful and pretty. I swear there's bunnies but no one else ever sees them.  

Light~ I just love books and learning things so that's what made me think of Light. 
I was thinking and I don't actually think Plague would be good for me. Possibly but I'd probably switch to Nature.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I watched the Lore videos today (I think) and I didn't understand much. Just that there was this shade, it got defeated.....then something else happened.......then someone crashed the statue of all the flights and dragons came to defend it.   I'll probably read it tomorrow but I don't feel like it right now.


----------



## Astro0

Nebudelic said:


> Question time
> 
> What flight did you choose and why
> 
> I choose the wind flight
> I choose it  due to my star sign
> Being a gemini my element is wind
> It was the description of the flight that won me over because personality wise it matched me very well
> 
> Ex. Being very carefree and such.
> 
> 
> Also I love the design for windsinger
> He's so majestic.



I'm in shadow because i've always loved the darkness and was always interested in the creepier, quieter darker side of life (that sounds weird omg) and shadow mama looked wonderful! i just felt like thats were I would fit in the best, i was close to choosing lightning, but i'm glad i went with shadow, i really like it!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Windsinger is so pretty!  And so is his name. 
 His Wikia Page


----------



## tamagotchi

pretty flowers for the prettiest flight


----------



## Jamborenium

Fun fact I first thought plague bringer
Was a male


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nebudelic said:


> Fun fact I first thought plague bringer
> Was a male



Hey! Your in Wind right? What's your username?


----------



## Jamborenium

Kayocalypse is my username.


----------



## tamagotchi

Spoiler:  hello i was thinkin of opening a thinder but dont know any prices help























also sorry for this being my 999999th price check but IM BROKE and a horrible player who overprices things by like 10k lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nebudelic said:


> Kayocalypse is my username.



Ok! Just wondering so the Original Poster can put you in the first post.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Spoiler:  hello i was thinkin of opening a thinder but dont know any prices help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also sorry for this being my 999999th price check but IM BROKE and a horrible player who overprices things by like 10k lol



it's okay, i'm terrible at pricing too haha
i would probably go 20-25k on the spirals and closer to 30k on the coatls. if they don't sell well in the beginning lower a couple thou


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Spoiler:  hello i was thinkin of opening a thinder but dont know any prices help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also sorry for this being my 999999th price check but IM BROKE and a horrible player who overprices things by like 10k lol



No, it's fine! I always end up learning things when you ask for price checks haha. BTW, I'd love to see the female babies of your first spiral couple because I'm looking for a female. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it bad that I'm babysitting dragons for someone...and I fell in love with one of them. ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> it's okay, i'm terrible at pricing too haha
> i would probably go 20-25k on the spirals and closer to 30k on the coatls. if they don't sell well in the beginning lower a couple thou



thank you!! glad i didn't buy them for nothing, lol



Cuppycakez said:


> No, it's fine! I always end up learning things when you ask for price checks haha. BTW, I'd love to see the female babies of your first spiral couple because I'm looking for a female. <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is it bad that I'm babysitting dragons for someone...and I fell in love with one of them. ;-;



most definitely! tho, the babies might look like weirdos, ha ha


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> thank you!! glad i didn't buy them for nothing, lol
> 
> 
> 
> most definitely! tho, the babies might look like weirdos, ha ha



I don't care!  I pretty much find all the babies cute. But I'd be really interested in the female crystals. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I normally hate Ridgeback dragons but this one is really pretty.  He'll be a good warrior for Wingsinger once they go back to their owner.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nebudelic said:


> Question time
> 
> What flight did you choose and why



previously -- water because i really like the water, and tidedaddy is awesome. but i ended up hating how dark the eyecolor was and wanted something neutral

so i went ice, and i do like the snow a lot too. and icepapa is great as well. and the ice eyes are SO much easier on everything. so i am happy with the switch. i miss water, but i know ice is a better fit for me breeding wise and stuff.


----------



## Aryxia

Nebudelic said:


> Question time
> 
> What flight did you choose and why
> 
> I choose the wind flight
> I choose it  due to my star sign
> Being a gemini my element is wind
> It was the description of the flight that won me over because personality wise it matched me very well
> 
> Ex. Being very carefree and such.
> 
> 
> Also I love the design for windsinger
> He's so majestic.



I picked Plague b/c red's my favourite colour. That, and I looooove plaguemama's design<33


----------



## Naiad

Hello yes
fruity babies

huhuhu













Does anyone know what prices I should aim for? .3.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Hello yes
> fruity babies
> 
> huhuhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what prices I should aim for? .3.



uuuuuuhhhhh 30k? idk i always base this stuff off of "what would i pay for that because i don't know other people's feelings about it"

i recently decided that i want a sky/lavender/banana male spiral ugh kill me


----------



## Jamborenium

Lafiel said:


> Hello yes
> fruity babies
> 
> huhuhu



they look so adorbs
they're like little peaches
except not little since I'm sure
these guys are much larger then a peach but who cares
about that that they remind me of peaches <3



​
- - - Post Merge - - -

also..ugh I want to make a new account once sign ups are open again
because I can't stand my current FR username since I no longer go by the name Kay anymore
but I got some really nice looking dragons on my current account that I grown attached too

Though I guess I can always just trade dragons from my current account to a new account if I ever do make a new one
but that seems like such a hassle.... (눈_눈 )


((I wonder when the next sign ups will be though))​


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nebudelic said:


> they look so adorbs
> they're like little peaches
> except not little since I'm sure
> these guys are much larger then a peach but who cares
> about that that they remind me of peaches <3
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also..ugh I want to make a new account once sign ups are open again
> because I can't stand my current FR username since I no longer go by the name Kay anymore
> but I got some really nice looking dragons on my current account that I grown attached too
> 
> Though I guess I can always just trade dragons from my current account to a new account if I ever do make a new one
> but that seems like such a hassle.... (눈_눈 )
> 
> 
> ((I wonder when the next sign ups will be though))​



the next sign ups are on the 15th but good luck trading to your new account without someone catching you


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I wanna change flights soon, and maybe change my username, clean my lair out and re-do my pairs, all new dergs.
But, so many flights, 6 months is a long time, and I'm scared ill regret it all.
------------

*scrolling through the AH for the 20th time this morning*
*clicks about for female imps with crystal*




*clicks buy*
250k..... I have just over 400k.... but then I'd be broke
WHY DOES DRAGON BUYING HAVE TO BE EXPENSIVE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh that reminds me Nebulic you can just change your username if that's the only thing about your account bothering you


----------



## Jamborenium

hypnoticsoul said:


> the next sign ups are on the 15th but good luck trading to your new account without someone catching you



yeah that was another thing I'm worried about when it came to trading


and even though I no longer like the username I'll stick with the account I have now
since I've grown attached to it and my draggoo babbus​
- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> oh that reminds me Nebulic you can just change your username if that's the only thing about your account bothering you



Oooh you can?
I never knew this


----------



## hypnoticsoul

just go
>account preferences
it's the first thing on the left. you get one free name change, just like your one free flight change.


----------



## Jamborenium

hypnoticsoul said:


> just go
> >account preferences
> it's the first thing on the left. you get one free name change, just like your one free flight change.



I see thanks for telling me this I honestly never knew this <3
-goes to change their account name-


----------



## Astro0

splurged a lil and got this girl (only 9k) and her apparel to match my pretty boy grigori


----------



## Jamborenium

...so I replaced my old female sky dancer 
since I didn't like how she looked to be honest.

but yeah here's my new skydancer





​
- - - Post Merge - - -

edit:: oh look at that
she matches my text color ​


----------



## Astro0

just hatched some bebies 10k each in the AH








XYX


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So, my friend bOUGHT THE DERG FOR ME




And look, I made myself broke *says goodbye to treasure*
I've literally spent 250k + on her, and only in less than a hour
She needs a name....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hey everyone, just thought I would share that there's 5/6 crystals  here   for 49-50k! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> So, my friend bOUGHT THE DERG FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look, I made myself broke *says goodbye to treasure*
> I've literally spent 250k + on her, and only in less than a hour
> She needs a name....



But she's soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> So, my friend bOUGHT THE DERG FOR ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look, I made myself broke *says goodbye to treasure*
> I've literally spent 250k + on her, and only in less than a hour
> She needs a name....



Holy ****, she is precious.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Checks AH. *
*Finds dragon that I must have*
*Runs to hoard to get treasure*

*comes back, and it's sold* 

NOO!!  He was perfect. If they bought him to resell him I'm going to be so mad


----------



## carlzisrad

Nebudelic said:


> ...so I replaced my old female sky dancer
> since I didn't like how she looked to be honest.
> 
> but yeah here's my new skydancer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> edit:: oh look at that
> she matches my text color ​



shes so pretty!


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i hatched a couple pretties today woo woo




Unnamed
Female
Maize Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
15k




Unnamed
Female
White Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
15k


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> I just got this guy for 15k but I kind of want to keep him...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He looks better without the smoke tert
> 
> And I sold that little crystal/spines mirror for a 100k profit :')



Nice! I'm working today so the market is all yours~


----------



## FireNinja1

Last 3 pulls from Pinkerton:

Ambush
Wavespun Cloth
Berserker

I need stones for farming and holy crap I feel so lucky


----------



## tamagotchi

I want multi-headed derg breeds.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or multi-legged dragons. omg.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> I want multi-headed derg breeds.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or multi-legged dragons. omg.


Don't they already have more than 1 leg?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Hello yes
> fruity babies
> 
> huhuhu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what prices I should aim for? .3.



ahhh id really like to buy the first or last one if possible? qvq
edit: didnt see it was for sale, bought it haha


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Don't they already have more than 1 leg?



omg woops i mean
MORE THAN 2 PAIRS OF LEGS LOL


----------



## Zedark

uuuuh i really want to play this game but they aren't accepting sing ups at the moment :/


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

Zedark said:


> uuuuh i really want to play this game but they aren't accepting sing ups at the moment :/



They'll be opening on *December 15th*, no worries! Just a few more days to wait. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> The only good thing I got from Pinkerton was a Psywurm
> 
> Dang it full lair preventing me from buying a 6k crystal. I made space so that doesn't happen again :l
> It's probably time I expanded my lair anyway if I'm gonna be buying and selling lots of crystals.
> 
> I just impulse bought this skin called the Scryer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I don't suppose anyone wants a Moonbeam skin for female mirrors? I posted a thread but I'm looking to trade two of them for other gem marketplace skins or festival skins.



Wow, that skin is beautiful.


----------



## Jamborenium

I just got rid of all my dragon cept for 3 of them, why did I do this? I have no idea lol ʅ(◔౪◔ ) ʃ

oh right because I'm a picky person and only want dragons that will produce the nicest
looking offsprings to sale....yeah that's why ヾ(?▽｀;)ゝ

Random question x2

What dragon species is your fave and which is your least fave


Fave for me are coatls I love the aztec look to them which fits well considering the name of the Dragon species they also have such lovely plumage I love dragons with feathers over fur and scales.


Least fave is the fae species sorry to anyone who likes them but they look too frail and scrawny for my taste.
​


----------



## nard

Nebudelic said:


> Random question x2
> 
> What dragon species is your fave  and which is your least fave
> 
> 
> Fave for me are coatls I love the aztec look to them which fits well considering the name of the Dragon species they also have such lovely plumage I love dragons with feathers over fur and scales.
> 
> 
> Least fave is the fae species sorry to anyone who likes them but they look too frail and scrawny for my taste.




Favorite are Ridgebacks and least favorite are Guardians. I don't know why, just their look doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## tamagotchi

Nebudelic said:


> I just got rid of all my dragon cept for 3 of them, why did I do this? I have no idea lol ʅ(◔౪◔ ) ʃ
> 
> oh right because I'm a picky person and only want dragons that will produce the nicest
> looking offsprings to sale....yeah that's why ヾ(?▽｀;)ゝ​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Random question x2
> 
> What dragon species is your fave  and which is your least fave
> 
> 
> Fave for me are coatls I love the aztec look to them which fits well considering the name of the Dragon species they also have such lovely plumage I love dragons with feathers over fur and scales.
> 
> 
> Least fave is the fae species sorry to anyone who likes them but they look too frail and scrawny for my taste.



You are a brave soul; I wish I could be like you, lol.


My favorites are female spirals, and my least favorites and tundras. ~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nebudelic said:


> Random question x2
> 
> What dragon species is your fave  and which is your least fave



i probably have the same answers as you lol
favorite -- idk i suck at picking favorites, i love coatls and wildclaws and skydancers and imperials lmfao apparently theyre all my favorite (and spirals and ridgebacks and pearlcatchers) ((Basically everything but faes, tundras, guardians and mirrors lmaooo))

least favorite -- faes, the most. their artwork is ****ing hideous. oh, gonna throw tundras in there too. gross.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nebudelic said:


> What dragon species is your fave  and which is your least fave


i love spirals the best and tundras are fluffy bags of trash


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> i love spirals the best and tundras are fluffy bags of trash



im laughing omfg "fluffy bags of trash" what a good description


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> im laughing omfg "fluffy bags of trash" what a good description



idk why i dislike them so much they're just too gross ick


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i love spirals the best and tundras are fluffy bags of trash



we're twins!!!!!

down with the tundras
hide their ****ing toes like god damn what the **** is that


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nebudelic said:


> Random question x2
> 
> What dragon species is your fave  and which is your least fave


coatl's and imps are my favourite breeds 
I dislike Guardians and mirrors, they look.... weird to me.


----------



## nard

tundras are cute wtf you ppl talkin' about


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> tundras are cute wtf you ppl talkin' about



gross 0/10 will never kiss


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> tundras are cute wtf you ppl talkin' about



their toes look like tiny little beetle bugs mmkay???


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

it's like.. you know when you put blankets or other soft materials in a trash bag for storage or something? a tundra is like that but the soft is on the outside but it is not anymore appealing than before.


----------



## f11

hypnoticsoul said:


> i hatched a couple pretties today woo woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Maize Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
> 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> White Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
> 15k


ughh want but I have to many female coatls


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> ughh want but I have to many female coatls



consider taking one(or two even) anyway


----------



## f11

favorite: wildclaws
Least Fav: tundras


----------



## gnoixaim

Fuzzling said:


> tundras are cute wtf you ppl talkin' about


Omg, they're like twins.






LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and I love Imperials and Skydancers <3

I probably dislike Mirrors the most? I dunno, lmao. And Guardians....and faes? please don't kill me


----------



## Jamborenium

To be honest I actually love tundras they're just fluffy and they look so soft 
They're like puppies giant fluffy puppies 

It would be so nice to lay against one on a cold night because imagine how warm that would be uwu​


----------



## nard

Nebudelic said:


> To be honest I actually love tundras they're just fluffy and they look so soft
> They're like puppies giant fluffy puppies
> 
> It would be so nice to lay against one on a cold night because imagine how warm that would be uwu​



this u U u


I'm actually trying to get good Tundras to breed so people will like them more :^) you barely see them around anymore tbh


----------



## hypnoticsoul

have you guys ever refound a hatchling from some of your dragons
one of my fine hatches got scattered and he's still cute as heck


Spoiler: incred



he looks like this now what a cutie




he used to look like this





it looks like he found a permanent (for now at least) home after he went through a trading thread for quite a while woo go bae


----------



## Naiad

tfw you want to hatch a 4 Egg badass nest with cool babies

but you have no space


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> tfw you want to hatch a 4 Egg badass nest with cool babies
> 
> but you have no space



I have 2 empty spots you can send some dergs my way to hold them


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> I have 2 empty spots you can send some dergs my way to hold them




Hi

I love you
Ty

<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> I have 2 empty spots you can send some dergs my way to hold them



CRs senttt ; u ;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys buy these two cuties ok







both male, double ivory is 10k, triple sunshine is 15k


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Hi
> 
> I love you
> Ty
> 
> <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> CRs senttt ; u ;



Accepted sorry i got distracted haha


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> Accepted sorry i got distracted haha



psst hey want a triple ice bb I have four

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=86693&page=4

WHY ARE THEY ALL MALE WHO DECIDED THIS WAS OK


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm trying a Coatl x Wildclaw nest type thing, luckily the genes on them are triple crimson








Only costed my 40kT to set up.


----------



## Naiad

xarazura said:


> Pretty babs :O How much are you selling them for?



I'm not actually sure OTL

I'm trying to get the money for a really nice Crystal that I want, so I guess 35k-40k each? .o.

idk how to price forgive me


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is it bad. That I am like a hoarder. And I want to own everything. ;-; It's just all so pretty. Like I don't want all the dragons. But I want all the accents.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Is it bad. That I am like a hoarder. And I want to own everything. ;-; It's just all so pretty. Like I don't want all the dragons. But I want all the accents.



Meee toooooo

I can usually persuade myself I don't need more dragons, but items? Especially rare and/or retired ones? I NEED IT. I NEED MORE THAN ONE. I'm always like "Yes! I got a good deal on this and I can resell it later for mad profit!" And then I never sell it. I never sell anything. .-.

It's a good thing FR has unlimited storage space. And also stacks a lot of items.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Meee toooooo
> 
> I can usually persuade myself I don't need more dragons, but items? Especially rare and/or retired ones? I NEED IT. I NEED MORE THAN ONE. I'm always like "Yes! I got a good deal on this and I can resell it later for mad profit!" And then I never sell it. I never sell anything. .-.
> 
> It's a good thing FR has unlimited storage space. And also stacks a lot of items.


I never find any good deals haha.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

xarazura said:


> (or we're Crim).


if your crim
are you building a army of dragons, scrolls, stones and food
#prepare4crimflight

but omg yes theres so much pretty things
but i cant afford them
rip


----------



## Shirohibiki

xarazura said:


> We're all hoarders omg. Flight Rising is perfect for us. We're just like the dragons (or we're Crim).
> I always called myself a dragon for my hoarding tendencies and attraction to shiny gems and treasure...



crim is literally me, most of my hoard inventories are 10 pages and thats not an exaggeration lmao...


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I never find any good deals haha.



It takes luck and usually a lot of dedication to keep finding good deals. xD; I check on Sprites several times an hour, every day. Got some great deals on them, which is the only reason I have so many.


----------



## FireNinja1

Am I the only FR player who is not a hoarder? I'm perfectly content with what I have right now...given, I'd like to see my nest grow but I don't have an impulse on crystal genes nor the possible new species. They're just going to go down in price sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> It takes luck and usually a lot of dedication to keep finding good deals. xD; I check on Sprites several times an hour, every day. Got some great deals on them, which is the only reason I have so many.



I check crystals every 30 minutes and sometimes randomly between that time because I'm trying to get a good deal on a mate for my other crystal.  And I would start checking sprites but I don't have that much either way.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

xarazura said:


> I have a question for everyone c: What was your best AH bargain?
> Mine was probably the Sheer Shadow skin 275(ish) treasure misprice (I feel so bad when people misprice things)
> 
> Just curious~ I know one of you got a stack of 99 shrooms for 1 gem or something *jealous* I have been grabbing cheap geodes for next year though, every now and then I spot a bargain such as 32 geodes for 1k treasure



Fire Sprite, 200k. 

My best yet, hands down.


----------



## Jamborenium

you know trying to find dragons that are ready for breeding in the AH is a pain
especially really gorgeous looking ones (,,Ծ‸Ծ,, )​


----------



## Naiad

I've gotten a few Crystal snipes ranging from 300T - 30k

.3.

tbh idk what to stalk in the AH


----------



## Peisinoe

Sk?ll for 50k. Christmas gift to Xanarcah. <3

G:T should've been roughly 125-160k

Ambush for 30k
Eliminate for 20k
Berserker for 2k

@Xan what about that plague for 150k!!! That was a good deal ;(

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm pretty sure I have more but that Sk?ll took the cake lol. Especially since Xan was talking about it a few times. I had a heart attack when I saw it.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Shirohibiki

i dont play the market so i dont have any "best deals" haha... rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> i dont play the market so i dont have any "best deals" haha... rip



I would but I don't know what's good and what's not. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And a probably stupid question, but you get unhatched eggs from digging right?


----------



## Jamborenium

Cuppycakez said:


> I would but I don't know what's good and what's not.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And a probably stupid question, but you get unhatched eggs from digging right?



scavenging actually


----------



## Naiad

Speaking of snipes, just got this boy for 1k <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> @Xan what about that plague for 150k!!! That was a good deal ;(



The Golden Bantam Fanger for 6k was a better deal. xD 

But yeah, the plague Sprite for 150k was great too. 

I dunno, I have a ton of great snipes. It's how I make most of my money.


----------



## tamagotchi

my crystals be having babs on christmas woop woop


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> my crystals be having babs on christmas woop woop



YayyY!  Congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> Speaking of snipes, just got this boy for 1k <3


Aw! He's super pretty. Congrats.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> YayyY!  Congrats!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Aw! He's super pretty. Congrats.



No probs! If you don't find a crystal honey you like before Christmas I could probably give you, if I have any females, one for 5-10k if you'd like.


----------



## Cuppycakez

That would be awesome!  But I found a really pretty spiral that would be an ok mate for my purple spiral.  Too bad I need like a bunch more to buy him...bleh. AnywaY!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't decide...
BBCode:




or This one
BBCode:


----------



## f11

Long shot but does anyone want to breed their Crystal derg with mine? If there is an uneven amount of eggs you can have the bigger amount, but if it's even we can split...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> Long shot but does anyone want to breed their Crystal derg with mine? If there is an uneven amount of eggs you can have the bigger amount, but if it's even we can split...



Can you post a picture of yours?  Mine should be able to breed in like 11. 
She's pretty plain but my first crystal and I love her. 

BBCode:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

*pets derg*
I bought him as a mate, and oh MY GOSH LOOK PRETTY BABIES


Spoiler:  wow such large image











cooldown though oh my god
I'm hoping to get a crystal baby on their first breeding, so cute.


----------



## Astro0

anyone want a lightweaver breeding pair? i got them in a raffle and I've hatched 1 next but ehhh they aren't really my sorta thing, i'm thinking 60k for the pair?


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> anyone want a lightweaver breeding pair? i got them in a raffle and I've hatched 1 next but ehhh they aren't really my sorta thing, i'm thinking 60k for the pair?



Wish I could buy, but I don't have enough monies!



LOOKIEE








IT'S MY FIRST ONE IN FOREVVERRRR


do i hatch it or sell it


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> Wish I could buy, but I don't have enough monies!
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S MY FIRST ONE IN FOREVVERRRR
> 
> 
> do i hatch it or sell it



Sell it unless it's your first one.


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> Sell it unless it's your first one.



How much do they usually go for?


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> Wish I could buy, but I don't have enough monies!
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S MY FIRST ONE IN FOREVVERRRR
> 
> 
> do i hatch it or sell it



sell the egg and buy the pair! eggs go for about 70-90k


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> sell the egg and buy the pair! eggs go for about 70-90k



okokokok im selling


cMON FR I NEEEEEED THIS PAIR


----------



## nard

Okay, egg sold! Want me to send two CR's for both, 30k each?


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> Okay, egg sold! Want me to send two CR's for both, 30k each?



yup, sounds good to me


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> yup, sounds good to me



Sent. Can't wait to breed them tomorrow u3u


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

re-posting cause if these two aren't sold after this auction, I'm exalting, dropped price to 8k on both.



Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys buy these two cuties ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both male, now 8k


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> re-posting cause if these two aren't sold after this auction, I'm exalting, dropped price to 8k on both.



Hope they get adopted, they're cutie pies.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Never mind. XD It was to early for me to read things.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Just wondering, but is Nature in Battle Royale?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Just wondering, but is Nature in Battle Royale?



yep c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> yep c:



Oh! Cool.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

doot doot


Spoiler: wow so cheap







Unnamed
Female
Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
100k




Unnamed
Male
Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/White Basic
9k (possibly) reserved




Unnamed
Female
Azure Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Basic
9k




Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Crackle
10k




Unnamed
Female
Maize Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
15k




Unnamed
Female
White Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
15k




Unnamed
Male
Blood Clown/Stone Shimmer/Blood Underbelly -xyx
11k




Unnamed
Female
Chocolate Clown/Rust Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
10k




Unnamed
Male
Tomato Clown/Beige Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
10k


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> doot doot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wow so cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
> 100k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/White Basic
> 9k (possibly) reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Azure Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Basic
> 9k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Crackle
> 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Maize Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
> 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> White Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
> 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Blood Clown/Stone Shimmer/Blood Underbelly -xyx
> 11k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Chocolate Clown/Rust Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
> 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Tomato Clown/Beige Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
> 10k


I would sooooooooooooooo buy the first one if it was male.


----------



## f11

hypnoticsoul said:


> doot doot
> 
> 
> Spoiler: wow so cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Coral Crystal/Magenta Seraph/Magenta Crackle - xyy
> 100k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/White Basic
> 9k (possibly) reserved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Azure Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Basic
> 9k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Crackle
> 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Maize Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
> 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> White Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
> 15k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Blood Clown/Stone Shimmer/Blood Underbelly -xyx
> 11k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Female
> Chocolate Clown/Rust Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
> 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unnamed
> Male
> Tomato Clown/Beige Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
> 10k


eyyy I bought one btw


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> eyyy I bought one btw



thanksss
now i have room for the nest tomorrow lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

How can I find out how many days my dragon's breeding cool down is?


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> How can I find out how many days my dragon's breeding cool down is?



There should be an egg with a red X over it. Hover over that, and it should say "This dragon cannot breed for __ days."


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok thanks!


----------



## carlzisrad

Guys, It might be posted already but registration window is December 15th! tell your friends who arent on it 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nebudelic said:


> I just got rid of all my dragon cept for 3 of them, why did I do this? I have no idea lol ʅ(◔౪◔ ) ʃ
> 
> oh right because I'm a picky person and only want dragons that will produce the nicest
> looking offsprings to sale....yeah that's why ヾ(?▽｀;)ゝ
> 
> Random question x2
> 
> What dragon species is your fave and which is your least fave
> 
> 
> Fave for me are coatls I love the aztec look to them which fits well considering the name of the Dragon species they also have such lovely plumage I love dragons with feathers over fur and scales.
> 
> 
> Least fave is the fae species sorry to anyone who likes them but they look too frail and scrawny for my taste.
> ​



My fav is skydancers. I love how the babies and i love how they grow up. Least favorite is fae/guardians. they look a little to weird idk

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## tamagotchi

I keep saying, "Hey, you should exalt some dergs! Get money!", but then I think, "Hey but what if I need them tho they could be good" and I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I HAVE 0 SPACE,


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> I keep saying, "Hey, you should exalt some dergs! Get money!", but then I think, "Hey but what if I need them tho they could be good" and I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I HAVE 0 SPACE,



destroy them (＊☉౪ ⊙｡)


----------



## tamagotchi

****, why are these guys so pricey? Overpricing? 
[ ignore my obscure picture names I always name them something vulgar lmao ]


----------



## Peisinoe

I'm not as awesome as Xanarcah and Xarazura in the AH. But I think I'm pretty lucky with eggs. 

This week I got a lightning and nature egg from the Coli. Then just got a fire egg from gathering. 


Ayyyy


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Jamborenium

RetroT said:


> I keep saying, "Hey, you should exalt some dergs! Get money!", but then I think, "Hey but what if I need them tho they could be good" and I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I HAVE 0 SPACE,



Lol I'm the opposite I can't seem to keep droogs
I'll be like oh man this dragon is so lovely I'll never let them go
nope never ever ᕕ( ᐛ )ᕗ




...-exalts dragon a few days later-
​


----------



## carlzisrad

If any of you want to buy him, theres an auction for him for 15k, His name is Vivide. 
-

Her name is Sol, (for Sun) and shes 20k.

Link(Go to the left to see Vivide): http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=dragon&id=115788&did=8227256


----------



## f11

xarazura said:


> I've not found a single egg in the Coli :l Maybe the 40+ hours I've spent there just isn't enough idk
> 
> Yeee new crystal snipes, happy days~ All of these are too pretty to sell on and I'm gonna run out of space again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: crystal babies
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious misprice at about 425 treasure, I haven't heard anything from the seller yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these two shadow spiral sisters for 25k each


omg are you selling the first one?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> omg are you selling the first one?



No, I don't think she is.  The first one she is waiting to hear back from the owner because it was a mis price.


----------



## Xanarcah

So, since we're on the topic, it's my turn to ask everyone a question now. xD

Snipers: when you get a pm from the previous owner who mispriced a dragon, do you return or keep it? If you keep it, what do you reply with?



Mostly I'm curious because I'm having a hard time coming up with a nice way of saying "Nah, I'm keeping your dragon to sell for mad profit." o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, I spent all day in the fairgrounds getting up to 150,000 treasure so I could buy this AMAZING dragon I found in the AH. I JUST got enough, went there, and someone else bought it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> So, since we're on the topic, it's my turn to ask everyone a question now. xD
> 
> Snipers: when you get a pm from the previous owner who mispriced a dragon, do you return or keep it? If you keep it, what do you reply with?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm curious because I'm having a hard time coming up with a nice way of saying "Nah, I'm keeping your dragon to sell for mad profit." o:


Just tell them mistakes happen and you'd really like to keep the dragon.  But I want to see the dragon.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> So, since we're on the topic, it's my turn to ask everyone a question now. xD
> 
> Snipers: when you get a pm from the previous owner who mispriced a dragon, do you return or keep it? If you keep it, what do you reply with?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm curious because I'm having a hard time coming up with a nice way of saying "Nah, I'm keeping your dragon to sell for mad profit." o:



LOL, I've ignored them. oops, sorry not sorry It's not your fault they mispriced!


----------



## Cuppycakez

And can someone help me decide? 





 This one is 150000t. 

And this one is like 100,000 t I think.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> So, since we're on the topic, it's my turn to ask everyone a question now. xD
> 
> Snipers: when you get a pm from the previous owner who mispriced a dragon, do you return or keep it? If you keep it, what do you reply with?
> 
> 
> 
> Mostly I'm curious because I'm having a hard time coming up with a nice way of saying "Nah, I'm keeping your dragon to sell for mad profit." o:



Double check your prices brah
or
"sorry i sold him lol"

But if it truly was one it would be kind of rude to just keep it imo. I mean, if it wasn't a misprice and they just said "i want back" yeah keep it but if it was me they messaged I'd just give it back tbh..


----------



## Cuppycakez

^^Yeah but what if they check your lair...and you haven't sold them yet??


I think telling them nicely your keeping them or ignore them is the best way.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> ^^Yeah but what if they check your lair...and you haven't sold them yet??
> 
> 
> I think telling them nicely your keeping them or ignore them is the best way.



"RESERVED" lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nevermind, I just bought this one since he looked better and was 50k Treasure less!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BBCode:





- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> "RESERVED" lol



And yep! That works. Or you could just tell them you bought them as a gift (to the AH hee hee) but that would be semi lieing...


----------



## Naiad

I prefer to call these types of lies 'softening the blow' <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

aka if you want to, lie and tell them you gifted it away


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok...I totally have an addiction to Crystal Spirals now...


Not good. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guess who almost has 3,000 posts. :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> I prefer to call these types of lies 'softening the blow' <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> aka if you want to, lie and tell them you gifted it away



Incidentally, that was what happened to this guy:






Turns out he was actually a present though. xD;


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok...I totally have an addiction to Crystal Spirals now...
> 
> 
> Not good.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guess who almost has 3,000 posts. :3


i dont even have 25


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> i dont even have 25



i have 419 on there woops lol


----------



## Astro0

ahhh look at this crystal bab i just got
sooooo cute!!!




other purchases:








urgh now i need to think up a bajillion names


----------



## Peisinoe

Got this one today, and the twin brother as well






- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> ahhh look at this crystal bab i just got
> sooooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other purchases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> urgh now i need to think up a bajillion names



cute love the SD and the spiral hatchling is nice!


----------



## Astro0

got this bab for 18k, she's crys/basic/basic but is also XYY so!!


----------



## Libra

LOL, I was looking at crystal dragons in the AH, found one I thought was rather pretty and it's one of Xanarcah's.


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


>




Ooo, cool Mirror! I need to get myself one, hehe uUu


----------



## Naiad

she's the most badass thing I've ever seen I'm happy I got her for 12k omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> she's the most badass thing I've ever seen I'm happy I got her for 12k omg



Oh wow shes really pretty!! 

So I just got this one:

For 50k Treasure. I just couldn't resist . 




She just looks so cool! She's like the only Fae I've ever seen that I like.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

ey last call for these guys they're getting exalted soon


Spoiler: doot







Caribbean Ripple/Sky Eye Spots/Fire Crackle
10k




Unnamed
Female
Maize Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
15k




Unnamed
Female
White Iridescent/Rose Shimmer/Blood Smoke
15k




Unnamed
Male
Blood Clown/Stone Shimmer/Blood Underbelly -xyx
11k




Unnamed
Female
Chocolate Clown/Rust Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
10k




Unnamed
Male
Tomato Clown/Beige Shimmer/Blood Underbelly
10k


----------



## tamagotchi

I found the perfect derg and lost of number to it.


_Great._

Good thing I know this colors, lol.

nope he expired anyways ****


----------



## Beary

I spent 50K on her and I don't regret it


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> I found the perfect derg and lost of number to it.
> 
> 
> _Great._
> 
> Good thing I know this colors, lol.
> 
> nope he expired anyways ****



Oh that really sucks.  


Beary said:


> I spent 50K on her and I don't regret it


Oh wow she's really pretty! Good buy. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nevermind, I just won't talk about it anymore.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> And darn light is winning Battle Royale.  I really want Wind or Nature to win haha.



you say stuff like this every week things change 
day 1 doesn't set in stone who will win


----------



## PandaNikita

hypnoticsoul said:


> you say stuff like this every week things change
> day 1 doesn't set in stone who will win



Teh heh. True.


----------



## tamagotchi

whats battle royale and give me 1 solid reason why i should do this because it sounds like something i have 0 interest in


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> whats battle royale and give me 1 solid reason why i should do this because it sounds like something i have 0 interest in



plague isn't even participating tho


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> plague isn't even participating tho



good what is it and does it include coli


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> good what is it and does it include coli



it's just a big dom battle between arcane, earth, light, nature, and wind
besides plague is having a dom battle next week w lightning


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> it's just a big dom battle between arcane, earth, light, nature, and wind
> besides plague is having a dom battle next week w lightning



ha ha ew 
why all the flights tho why not just 2 or w.e


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> ha ha ew
> why all the flights tho why not just 2 or w.e



bc its a fun challenge


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> good what is it and does it include coli



so much coli
so much traning
very click click click
very laggy coli
coli broke


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## carlzisrad

Beary said:


> I spent 50K on her and I don't regret it



she's so pretty wow


----------



## Cuppycakez

xarazura said:


> Anyone want these boys for 6k each (or more if you like) before I dump them on the AH?



Just wanted to say that they're pretty! I hope they sell.


----------



## tamagotchi

I bought the baby and found another girlie, and they make the cutest babies in the world omfg.




[url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8174698]






[/url]


To make it even better, Invader ZIM is airing right now like help please​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, can someone explain all the anniversary cakes in the AH right now? Where did they come from? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> I bought the baby and found another girlie, and they make the cutest babies in the world omfg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8174698]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> View attachment 76779
> 
> To make it even better, Invader ZIM is airing right now like help please​



And awwwwwwww, those are going to be some cute babies!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, can someone explain all the anniversary cakes in the AH right now? Where did they come from? :



They came from FR's birthday this year, you can only get them via buying them from user's now, they were given as gifts.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, can someone explain all the anniversary cakes in the AH right now? Where did they come from?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And awwwwwwww, those are going to be some cute babies!





Twilight Sparkle said:


> They came from FR's birthday this year, you can only get them via buying them from user's now, they were given as gifts.



Thank you! I can't wait for the boy to grow up so I can have the nest, ha ha.

I was wondering what they were, too. At first I read it as "you get it on your birthday" and I was like "yeeeesss", but then I realized that wasn't what you said, lol.


----------



## Peisinoe

Anyone here in water flight. Need some renaming scrolls


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> Anyone here in water flight. Need some renaming scrolls



Does it have to be from water?


----------



## FireNinja1

Only thought on Battle Royale is that the AH is seriously deprived of fodder.


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> Anyone here in water flight. Need some renaming scrolls



I can sell you some of the ones you bought for me when I get home. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Does it have to be from water?



Water has dominance this week so they get a 15% discount on items in the marketplace.


----------



## f11

hypnoticsoul said:


> it's just a big dom battle between arcane, earth, light, nature, and wind
> besides plague is having a dom battle next week w lightning


ugh I really don't and probably won't participate in that.


----------



## nard

I'm kinda participating in battle royale, but the group I'm in for the push won't take any of the hatchlings, even if I post it. :x


----------



## f11

Spoiler: selling;5k each


----------



## Peisinoe

FireNinja1 said:


> Only thought on Battle Royale is that the AH is seriously deprived of fodder.



Same. Took me awhile to find a decent priced exaltee today. ;(


----------



## Cuppycakez

This morning there were a bunch of 5k ones. I bet those are all gone now hahah


----------



## PandaNikita

RetroT said:


> I bought the baby and found another girlie, and they make the cutest babies in the world omfg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8174698]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]
> View attachment 76779
> 
> To make it even better, Invader ZIM is airing right now like help please​



how did you get that color palette ?


----------



## tamagotchi

PandaNikita said:


> how did you get that color palette ?



Flight Rising Color Predictor.


----------



## Naiad

I still have these pretty Summer/Fruit themed Coatls for sale ~ <3


Spoiler










> #8348230
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Gold/Gold/Ivory
> XXY










> #8348231
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Circuit
> Sunshine/Gold/Ivory


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Flight Rising Color Predictor.



Yeah,I just found out this was a thing yesterday.


----------



## Naiad

ALSO MEET PEPPERMINT BABIESSSS

huhuhu
damn i love Coatls


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> ALSO MEET PEPPERMINT BABIESSSS
> 
> huhuhu
> damn i love Coatls



AHHHHHHHHHHHH I WANT ONE THEY'RE SOO PRETTYYYYYY   Good find!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think this one is my favorite:


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH I WANT ONE THEY'RE SOO PRETTYYYYYY   Good find!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think this one is my favorite:



They actually come from one of my pairs ^^







Pepper and Mint <3

I'm debating whether to Auction or raffle the hatchies off, but I'm not sure if anyone'd be interested in a raffle.​


----------



## Nanobyte

There's a registration window AAAAAAAAA!
Soon I'll join you guys and breed babies and sell them off like a maniac


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> There's a registration window AAAAAAAAA!
> Soon I'll join you guys and breed babies and sell them off like a maniac



yasssss
join uss and by us i mean ice flight xoxo


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> They actually come from one of my pairs ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper and Mint <3
> 
> I'm debating whether to Auction or raffle the hatchies off, but I'm not sure if anyone'd be interested in a raffle.​



maybe you could wait until december 15 and hold a little raffle here on the bell tree


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> There's a registration window AAAAAAAAA!
> Soon I'll join you guys and breed babies and sell them off like a maniac



YAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY. Which flight are you going to chose? I recommend Nature or Wind.. (I'm in wind now, switching to Nature probably Tuesday.  )


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> yasssss
> join uss and by us i mean ice flight xoxo



hm maybe


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> They actually come from one of my pairs ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper and Mint <3
> 
> I'm debating whether to Auction or raffle the hatchies off, but I'm not sure if anyone'd be interested in a raffle.​



I would totally buy the one I posted!


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> YAAAYYYYYYYYYYYY. Which flight are you going to chose? I recommend Nature or Wind.. (I'm in wind now, switching to Nature probably Tuesday.  )



I'm not really sure. How are they different?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> I'm not really sure. How are they different?


Wind is....wind.......and nature...well...I don't know just



 JUST GO HERE GOSH I CAN'T EXPLAIN  

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah that link should totally help you decide^^


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Wind is....wind.......and nature...well...I don't know just
> 
> 
> 
> JUST GO HERE GOSH I CAN'T EXPLAIN
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But yeah that link should totally help you decide^^



Thank you! I'll look over it.


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> I'm not really sure. How are they different?



There's not really much of a difference aside from eye color

some flights are more involved in dominance tho, if you're going to be into that .3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well actually I'm either joining Ice or Nature....

I mean I have this evil side to me............................................................and I LOVE the ice eyes...And I'm a biiiiiiiiiiiig collector....

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> There's not really much of a difference aside from eye color
> 
> some flights are more involved in dominance tho, if you're going to be into that .3.


How involved is Ice?


----------



## Nanobyte

Quick Question. It says that each clan has their own special holiday. Is that holiday shop/menu/whatever you do exclusive to that clan, and that clan only?


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> maybe you could wait until december 15 and hold a little raffle here on the bell tree



maybe 



Nanobyte said:


> hm maybe



 icepapa is waiting 4 u 



Cuppycakez said:


> I would totally buy the one I posted!



I'd have to check the AH on prices, but they'd probably be over 30k ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Quick Question. It says that each clan has their own special holiday. Is that holiday shop/menu/whatever you do exclusive to that clan, and that clan only?



Nope, it's site-wide.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> icepapa is waiting 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check the AH on prices, but they'd probably be over 30k ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's site-wide.


I would still buy one...I mean I Was going to lair expand BUT THIS DRAGON IS MORE IMPORTANT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Quick Question. It says that each clan has their own special holiday. Is that holiday shop/menu/whatever you do exclusive to that clan, and that clan only?



And no, the whole site gets to join in on every festival!


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> maybe
> 
> 
> 
> icepapa is waiting 4 u
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to check the AH on prices, but they'd probably be over 30k ; v ;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, it's site-wide.



It has been decided!
The wind eyes were tempting, but I'm gonna join the Ice Flight


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also man I hate the fact you have to wait 6 months to join another flight......I want to go to all of them. XD That way I can decide which one is really for me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> It has been decided!
> The wind eyes were tempting, but I'm gonna join the Ice Flight



YAYYYY!! I might just join you on the 15th. I'm really going to have to think this over......


----------



## Naiad

iirc, Plague/Ice/Light are all the 'powerhouses' of Dominance, but I might be wrong.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Also man I hate the fact you have to wait 6 months to join another flight......I want to go to all of them. XD That way I can decide which one is really for me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YAYYYY!! I might just join you on the 15th. I'm really going to have to think this over......



the cost of changing more than once thoo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> It has been decided!
> The wind eyes were tempting, but I'm gonna join the Ice Flight



huhuhu <<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I would still buy one...I mean I Was going to lair expand BUT THIS DRAGON IS MORE IMPORTANT
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> And no, the whole site gets to join in on every festival!



Alright ^^ Does 30k work for you? .o.

I feel on the expansions thoo 300k where do they think I'm gunna get that type of money e v e


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> iirc, Plague/Ice/Light are all the 'powerhouses' of Dominance, but I might be wrong.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> the cost of changing more than once thoo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> huhuhu <<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Alright ^^ Does 30k work for you? .o.
> 
> I feel on the expansions thoo 300k where do they think I'm gunna get that type of money e v e



30k is totally fine! And awesome about the dominance part, I'm joining Ice on the 15th! Probably the 14th actually because I want to get all settled in so I can welcome all the newbies on the 15th!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And to the 1 guest stakling this thread, join TBT, then join us on FR on the 15th! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, ok!!!! 
I sent you a crossroads Lafiel!! And I saw this one and wanted to tell you he is verrrrry pretty!


----------



## nard

ICE IS SO OVERRATED STAY IN WIND WIND IS BEST AAAAAAAA


so uh um newbies yaaa


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> ICE IS SO OVERRATED STAY IN WIND WIND IS BEST AAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> so uh um newbies yaaa


I mean I just don't feel like our community is that...connected...maybe it's just me not trying hard enough? I mean like we don't do anything special?? And I've been wanting to change flights forever I just didn't where to go.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> 30k is totally fine! And awesome about the dominance part, I'm joining Ice on the 15th! Probably the 14th actually because I want to get all settled in so I can welcome all the newbies on the 15th!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And to the 1 guest stakling this thread, join TBT, then join us on FR on the 15th!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So, ok!!!!
> I sent you a crossroads Lafiel!! And I saw this one and wanted to tell you he is verrrrry pretty!



Ah, thanks ^^

He came in a nest of 4, but two of his brothers have sold already ; v ; I'm keeping him and his last brother for a giveaway/raffle that I might do.


----------



## PandaNikita

RetroT said:


> Flight Rising Color Predictor.



Thank you  Bookmarked it


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Thank you  Bookmarked it



I know, I book marked it too!  
 I READ MAN I READ 
 but then again I'm just one person not people.


----------



## f11

Fuzzling said:


> ICE IS SO OVERRATED STAY IN WIND WIND IS BEST AAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> so uh um newbies yaaa


ikr. join lightning, its only me and tiff here.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> ikr. join lightning, its only me and tiff here.



I will one day. I love to invent things. And tools are fun.  And I looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooove. Storms. Like. A lot. So now you have me wanting to join there. :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

icepapa is waiting for all of you. _join us_

i like it here in ice, idk. i enjoyed water as well though, but ice has the right eyes for me, so im just gonna stay here. uvu


----------



## Cuppycakez

GOSH you guys. I want to be in every flight!  But I'm going to Ice this time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> icepapa is waiting for all of you. _join us_
> 
> i like it here in ice, idk. i enjoyed water as well though, but ice has the right eyes for me, so im just gonna stay here. uvu



Your in Ice too? Yay! It's a party!


----------



## Naiad

HELLO HI

I CAN'T REMEMBER WHO WANTED SATCHELS

SWIPP IS OFFERING THEM OK 

GOGOGO


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys look i did it!!!!





look at all the treasure i got from selling this
im so proud of myself i finally sold it
(it's actually a dragon not a real boolean omg)


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys look i did it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at all the treasure i got from selling this
> im so proud of myself i finally sold it
> (it's actually a dragon not a real boolean omg)



OMG I DIED thinking you sold a real boolean for 5k i HAD A HEART ATTACK
but yaaaaaay!! you did it!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> OMG I DIED thinking you sold a real boolean for 5k i HAD A HEART ATTACK


wow i've given heart attacks already today, 2 people.
but no omg i'd never sell a REAL boolean for 5k ahahahahahaha


----------



## tamagotchi

when i see people with my derg's offspring and they're breeding them actively i wanna kiss them u w u

//edit.- om g the person's name breeding them is homuhomu hhhhhhhh


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> when i see people with my derg's offspring and they're breeding them actively i wanna kiss them u w u
> 
> //edit.- om g the person's name breeding them is homuhomu hhhhhhhh



*HOMUHOMU*


uh umm newbies!! yaaayy


----------



## Jamborenium

so my snappers just hatched
and I'm not sure if I should put them in the AH or just exalt them?



if I do put them up for auction what would be a good price? 















​


----------



## Peisinoe

You can try to get 10k for them each?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bleh....I keep finding pretty female crystal spirals in the AH but their eye color is so bad and it totally clashes with them.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Bleh....I keep finding pretty female crystal spirals in the AH but their eye color is so bad and it totally clashes with them.




For me, at least, eye color doesn't matter.
I usually use crystals for breeding, so they all get pretty ice eyes in the end .3.

Of course, some people like buying crystals for RPing/Characters/etc.


----------



## Peisinoe

I like BR. Battle stones are inflated and I can make $$$


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> I like BR. Battle stones are inflated and I can make $$$



really? maybe i should sell mine now...

@nebu;; idk, maybe 5k? to me, non-irishims arent worth above 8k but thats literally jsut me idk about anyone else


----------



## Creeper$

*oh mah gawd these two are makin such hawt bebbez right now*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*3 eggs yeeeees i was so scared for a second*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> For me, at least, eye color doesn't matter.
> I usually use crystals for breeding, so they all get pretty ice eyes in the end .3.
> 
> Of course, some people like buying crystals for RPing/Characters/etc.



I know but they just clash with this dragon. 


Creeper$ said:


> *oh mah gawd these two are makin such hawt bebbez right now*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *3 eggs yeeeees i was so scared for a second*



Congrats on 3 eggs!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

uh oh look at this thing




a cute


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't understand how battle stones work so I don't deal with those anymore.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't understand how battle stones work so I don't deal with those anymore.



u put on dragon
dragon become strong
destroy monster


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> uh oh look at this thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cute


They are very cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> u put on dragon
> dragon become strong
> destroy monster



Well I get that much but there's different ones and I don't bother. I mean I stopped using the coliseum  so


----------



## Creeper$

kk, so i went into the AH....




and came out with him for 6500




and her for 10k


----------



## Coach

Bought an adorable spiral for only 12k!






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, anybody want to save this dragon before she is exalted?

BBCode:





6k


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Coach said:


> Bought an adorable spiral for only 12k!


that's a nice spiral, congrats c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Bought an adorable spiral for only 12k!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, anybody want to save this dragon before she is exalted?
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6k


If you haven't exalted yet, I'll buy!


----------



## FireNinja1

FYI this the the best time to sell exalt fodder. I put a 7kT mirror up for auction, literally sold in seconds.






Sniped for 9k before it'd become exalted.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

haha i've been buying a bunch of 5k and under exalts
good thing it's easy to get the few hundred i lose back


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> FYI this the the best time to sell exalt fodder. I put a 7kT mirror up for auction, literally sold in seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWww! To cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> hypnoticsoul said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha i've been buying a bunch of 5k and under exalts
> good thing it's easy to get the few hundred i lose back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm wondering why people keep buying 7k ones because every time I check, there's like 5k ones.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And my problem is all the ones I find in the AH are like to young to train.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coach

Woo AH


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> And my problem is all the ones I find in the AH are like to young to train.



i've just been getting hatchlings and exalting them haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> i've just been getting hatchlings and exalting them haha



Yeah but you spend 5 and get 2k back.  I can't afford that ;-;


----------



## carlzisrad

Anyone want these cuties? 7k in the auctionhouse 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=115788&tab=dragon&did=8445355


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh wow 
 This  is a cool guide to all the flights! I'll have to think about it....I mean I pretty positive where I'm going but once I go I'm stuck.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh wow
> This  is a cool guide to all the flights! I'll have to think about it....I mean I pretty positive where I'm going but once I go I'm stuck.



it's nice to have a guide, even though people barely use it. maybe in the future it will be more noticed so people won't make posts every time they want to change flights.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh wow
> This  is a cool guide to all the flights! I'll have to think about it....I mean I pretty positive where I'm going but once I go I'm stuck.



see wind is creative like u


_stay with uss_


hot dad is waiting


----------



## tamagotchi

sometimes i hate the deities bc you're like: 'im totally gonna switch today!!!! IM GONNA DO IT!!!!" and then you look at your deity and they just look so great and u just.........

also i was reading the nature thingy and i saw:
"Within the forums, there is a thread to leave nature pictures, music and little prays to their deity" 
ITS SO CUTE HHH


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> see wind is creative like u
> 
> 
> _stay with uss_
> 
> 
> hot dad is waiting



I might stay for a while longer. I mean honestly our community isn't that great to me. :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> sometimes i hate the deities bc you're like: 'im totally gonna switch today!!!! IM GONNA DO IT!!!!" and then you look at your deity and they just look so great and u just.........
> 
> also i was reading the nature thingy and i saw:
> "Within the forums, there is a thread to leave nature pictures, music and little prays to their deity"
> ITS SO CUTE HHH



honestly tru
i thought about going wind for a time because of hotdad, god the windsinger is sexy
and i loved my tidepapa,,, sobs
I LOVE ALL OF THE DEITIES TBH im trash


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly tru
> i thought about going wind for a time because of hotdad, god the windsinger is sexy
> and i loved my tidepapa,,, sobs
> I LOVE ALL OF THE DEITIES TBH im trash



the deities are all pretty cool but icepapa awaits me in the next window


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly tru
> i thought about going wind for a time because of hotdad, god the windsinger is sexy
> and i loved my tidepapa,,, sobs
> I LOVE ALL OF THE DEITIES TBH im trash



i can never decide between wind, nature, plague, or earth bc i love the deities so much and its just

"wow wind deity is rlly hot............"
"nature deity is super pretty!!!!!!!!!!"
"plague looks so cool omgg"
"earth deity looks rlly good!!!!!!!!"

and then

_the eyes_


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> i can never decide between wind, nature, plague, or earth bc i love the deities so much and its just
> 
> "wow wind deity is rlly hot............"
> "nature deity is super pretty!!!!!!!!!!"
> "plague looks so cool omgg"
> "earth deity looks rlly good!!!!!!!!"
> 
> and then
> 
> _the eyes_



RIGHT??? i love them all so i had to pick based on eyes :/ sigh. icepapa is a good leader though, i like him.


----------



## Jamborenium

okay so I want to get a new coatl Male but can't
decide between these two in the AH












which one should I choose?​


----------



## hypnoticsoul

@nebu the second one


----------



## Nanobyte

Nebudelic said:


> okay so I want to get a new coatl Male but can't
> decide between these two in the AH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one should I choose?​



get the second one it's hot


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> get the second one it's hot



i think youll fit right in


----------



## Jamborenium

okay I choose the 2nd coatl male c:
and this works out well since he and my female coatl will
be ready to breed again in 28 day ​


----------



## Naiad

Got this girl for 100 gems this morning .3.

idk who to breed her with, but she's p cute


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Got this girl for 100 gems this morning .3.
> 
> idk who to breed her with, but she's p cute



_stop buying crystals ur gonna kill ur wallet_


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> They are very cute!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Well I get that much but there's different ones and I don't bother. I mean I stopped using the coliseum  so




A lot of people us Culex's guide. If you want to do exalting and farming then check it out. Might be a good way for you to make money. 

Exalt dragons, sell droppings.


----------



## FireNinja1

I have a triple crimson coatl with Plague colored eyes (red) (I think?) for 25kT in the AH right now. I need this funding for a triple crimson wildclaw because I realized that having two different species breed = bad idea. (plz buy)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

goodbye 50k hello pretty lady




the new bae


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> goodbye 50k hello pretty lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the new bae



oh my gosh look at her she's just the cutest thing ever omg
she's wildclaw too that's even better haaaaa

--

why do all of my coatls weight more i mean this girl is 280 KG and she's only a week while the AH week old coatls are like 20 KG like om g


----------



## Beary

RetroT said:


> oh my gosh look at her she's just the cutest thing ever omg
> she's wildclaw too that's even better haaaaa
> 
> --
> 
> why do all of my coatls weight more i mean this girl is 280 KG and she's only a week while the AH week old coatls are like 20 KG like om g



she's a fatty


----------



## Naiad

Beary said:


> she's a fatty




excuse u the term is plump


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> excuse u the term is plump



Pudgy is cuter


----------



## hypnoticsoul

her name is princess and her brother is still available


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> her name is princess and her brother is still available



omfg their parent's names spell out Lily Allen I'm in love ok <333 
one day i will buy just bc of their parent's names


----------



## f11

Omg I just accidentally put one of my favorite dergs in the Ah for super cheap, then o realized it and contact the buyer. They rudely said no arms right  now I am just in shock


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> Omg I just accidentally put one of my favorite dergs in the Ah for super cheap, then o realized it and contact the buyer. They rudely said no arms right  now I am just in shock



sh No omg who pls which derg help

does everyone see why we give mispriced dergs back that people liked now 
do we see yet


----------



## nard

Crys said:


> Omg I just accidentally put one of my favorite dergs in the Ah for super cheap, then o realized it and contact the buyer. They rudely said no arms right  now I am just in shock



Politely ask for it back and if that doesn't work, you really can't do anything >.< Sorry for your loss. Maybe if you post a picture of it, we can try and breed one like it!


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> sh No omg who pls which derg help
> 
> does everyone see why we give mispriced dergs back that people liked now
> do we see yet





 nah its ok. But it was just so pretty. I'll miss her D:


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> nah its ok. But it was just so pretty. I'll miss her D:



wow that's ****ing rude


----------



## Naiad

What did they say? ; v ;

We could try to buy her back


----------



## hypnoticsoul

all these newbies are the hugest *******s i s2g like
is that person for real? i'll fight them


----------



## tamagotchi

like what did they even say bc thats not even okay i just


----------



## f11

'Oh, wow, boo. I actually really like that one. :c I don't think I can part with her, but would you like one of my other hatchlings? Any of the ones past Aquarius is fine.'

idk maybe its was from my perspective she they were rude. Other messages, were really sassy. 

Also thanks guys, but i think i'll be ok.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

and did you mention that you would give all of the money back? bc if they think u want it back free then yeah that makes the chance of "no" higher but wtf


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> 'Oh, wow, boo. I actually really like that one. :c I don't think I can part with her, but would you like one of my other hatchlings? Any of the ones past Aquarius is fine.'
> 
> idk maybe its was from my perspective she they were rude. Other messages, were really sassy.
> 
> Also thanks guys, but i think i'll be ok.



"uhm no ***** give me my ****n derg back"

me probably in that situation woops


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> 'Oh, wow, boo. I actually really like that one. :c I don't think I can part with her, but would you like one of my other hatchlings? Any of the ones past Aquarius is fine.'
> 
> idk maybe its was from my perspective she they were rude. Other messages, were really sassy.
> 
> Also thanks guys, but i think i'll be ok.



yeah that's p rude wow. at least i know not to do business w her


----------



## gnoixaim

How much did you sell it for? Offer to pay double? (I can add the treasure) Omfg, what a turd.


----------



## f11

gnoixaim said:


> How much did you sell it for? Offer to pay double? (I can add the treasure) Omfg, what a turd.


ill ask them. She was sold for 5kt.


----------



## Cuppycakez

WOW, that really sucks.  Like a bunch. The image won't load for me, but she needs to give back your derg.


----------



## Beary

Crys said:


> ill ask them. She was sold for 5kt.



LET US PETITION


----------



## nard

Beary said:


> LET US PETITION



YAS


i think we should all send Crys 5k and when she has lots, the r00d one HAS to accept


like it's treasure c'mon


----------



## Beary

Fuzzling said:


> YAS
> 
> 
> i think we should all send Crys 5k and when she has lots, the r00d one HAS to accept
> 
> 
> like it's treasure c'mon



I approve of this idea


----------



## Cuppycakez

Same!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

just got this  girl because i saw the male nebu had posted so i wanted one, but i really need a remove tert scroll...can someone help me get one? D:

@crys;; i hope you get your dragon back!!! im so sorry that happened!! it happened to me once too


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> Omg I just accidentally put one of my favorite dergs in the Ah for super cheap, then o realized it and contact the buyer. They rudely said no arms right  now I am just in shock



I hope you can get your dragon back. o: 


I recommend sticking familiars on all the dragons you care about. It prevents accidental auctioning/exalting/trading.


----------



## Beary

I will freaking sick my dergs on that person
they will dieee


----------



## f11

Xanarcah said:


> I hope you can get your dragon back. o:
> 
> 
> I recommend sticking familiars on all the dragons you care about. It prevents accidental auctioning/exalting/trading.


 litterally I was about to do that today like I was about to use the money I got from selling other things to buy the ones I wanted.

@everyone; OMG YOU GUYS ARE ALL SO KIND. I don't need treasure thanks for the kindness, I don't know if I can accept this...


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> litterally I was about to do that today like I was about to use the money I got from selling other things to buy the ones I wanted.
> 
> @everyone; OMG YOU GUYS ARE ALL SO KIND. I don't need treasure thanks for the kindness, I don't know if I can accept this...



accept it and get your derg back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beary

Crys said:


> litterally I was about to do that today like I was about to use the money I got from selling other things to buy the ones I wanted.
> 
> @everyone; OMG YOU GUYS ARE ALL SO KIND. I don't need treasure thanks for the kindness, I don't know if I can accept this...



We will force the money on you anyways


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary said:


> We will force the money on you anyways



Right? YOU HAVE NO CHOICE TAKE OUR MONEY 



But anyway, I PMed the person and told them I wanted to buy the dragon, they said they were to attached and liked them to much. Like gosh I hate you give us back Crys dragon GRRRR!


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Right? YOU HAVE NO CHOICE TAKE OUR MONEY
> 
> 
> 
> But anyway, I PMed the person and told them I wanted to buy the dragon, they said they were to attached and liked them to much. Like gosh I hate you give us back Crys dragon GRRRR!



uhm yea crys was too until they decided to be a little bi-

haha WOOPS im mean do you need more treasure bc im determined to get this derg back lmaoo


----------



## Cuppycakez

QUOTE=RetroT;4247205]uhm yea crys was too until they decided to be a little bi-

haha WOOPS im mean do you need more treasure bc im determined to get this derg back lmaoo[/QUOTE]

I kind of feel like no matter how much we offer they're not going to give them back..


----------



## Shirohibiki

welp i bought a remove tert for 69 gems )': i need to stop being so impulsive. oh well at least shes pretty now!


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> QUOTE=RetroT;4247205]uhm yea crys was too until they decided to be a little bi-
> 
> haha WOOPS im mean do you need more treasure bc im determined to get this derg back lmaoo



I kind of feel like no matter how much we offer they're not going to give them back.. [/QUOTE]

TOO BAD
WE WILL DO IT


----------



## f11

"I'm afraid not, unless you offer something ridiculously valuable like a sprite or kickstarter item, which I highly doubt."

rip. Anyways thanks for everything guys, I don't think they're gonna give in.


----------



## gnoixaim

Crys said:


> "I'm afraid not, unless you offer something ridiculously valuable like a sprite or kickstarter item, which I highly doubt."
> 
> rip. Anyways thanks for everything guys, I don't think they're gonna give in.



LMAO, what a little turd. Omg, like I have no words for this n00b. We'll help you find a new derg <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> "I'm afraid not, unless you offer something ridiculously valuable like a sprite or kickstarter item, which I highly doubt."
> 
> rip. Anyways thanks for everything guys, I don't think they're gonna give in.



Uhm what the ****???? What a mean that's ****ty in my opibion omg
not to be mean or anything but most dergs are not worth 200k lmaoo

i can try to find something similar like im not even why


----------



## Shirohibiki

http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=8412042 this dragon has the exact same colors as the one you lost, crys! its only 8k


----------



## Cuppycakez

Awwww man. I saw this really pretty crystal dragon for 15k in the AH and I had 14600 treasure or something. COULDVE BEEN MY FIRST SNIPE MAN..................


----------



## Beary

Crys said:


> "I'm afraid not, unless you offer something ridiculously valuable like a sprite or kickstarter item, which I highly doubt."
> 
> rip. Anyways thanks for everything guys, I don't think they're gonna give in.



What's this guys username
I'll rek him


----------



## Cuppycakez

I HATEEE Myself right now for buying the 5k Coatl SECONDS before. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I really dislike this dragon right now.   Anybody want himfor like any price I Just don't want them right now.  
BBCode:


----------



## Shirohibiki

crys i can buy that dragon for you so it doesnt get stolen but idk if you want it sdkljfg


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> crys i can buy that dragon for you so it doesnt get stolen but idk if you want it sdkljfg



It's a different breed but same colors.... I don't know if they want it. REPLY CRYSSSS ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> It's a different breed but same colors.... I don't know if they want it. REPLY CRYSSSS ;-;



well crys could always use scrolls on it, give it smoke and turn it into an SD


----------



## f11

omg im here. omg shiro its ok. i bought this, it reminds me of my old one.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crys said:


> omg im here. omg shiro its ok. i bought this, it reminds me of my old one.



AHHH ok if youre sure... i know i get picky and look for exact same colors haha. im glad you found something tho!!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i told you newbies have been super rude lately
and soon there will be more, which means more rude :/


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> omg im here. omg shiro its ok. i bought this, it reminds me of my old one.



that's great!!! he looks v similar

im still gonna be watching that girl tho like nu uh no

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> i told you newbies have been super rude lately
> and soon there will be more, which means more rude :/



more like every month more rude newbies lmao
seriously though


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> that's great!!! he looks v similar
> 
> im still gonna be watching that girl tho like nu uh no
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> more like every month more rude newbies lmao
> seriously though


inb4 they sell it


----------



## gnoixaim

now i want to make a FR **** list, omg LOL.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> more like every month more rude newbies lmao
> seriously though


ugh i don't want this for the word
& i probably won't be helping this month's newbies bc after this dom battle all of my good pairs will be breeding
and why give freebies when i could get a lair expansion


----------



## Beary

gnoixaim said:


> now i want to make a FR **** list, omg LOL.



do it
go do it now


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> inb4 they sell it



"um NO only for 200k OR MORE"
//sells it for like 7k

i would die

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> ugh i don't want this for the word
> & i probably won't be helping this month's newbies bc after this dom battle all of my good pairs will be breeding
> and why give freebies when i could get a lair expansion



im not helping newbies anymore bc i have 0 anything lol


----------



## Cassia

Crys said:


> Omg I just accidentally put one of my favorite dergs in the Ah for super cheap, then o realized it and contact the buyer. They rudely said no arms right  now I am just in shock


Uhhh? I was the person that bought your cute little derg, and I just want to stay that the slander is quite offensive. I had been nothing but polite during the whole ordeal and the whole 'sprite or kickstarter' thing was just a hint that I wasn't going to part with her. It was your responsibility not to sell your dragon, not mine to give it back, and in addition to that I offered another dragon as some sort of compensation for your loss.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

remember kids! if u have a bad experience with someone and want to warn others, here's some blogs you can use:
http://flightrisingbeware.tumblr.com/ - hasn't been active since early november, but i imagine it'll come back sometime
http://flightrisingreviews.tumblr.com/ - was made recently because beware hasn't been active

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cassia said:


> Uhhh? I was the person that bought your cute little derg, and I just want to stay that the slander is quite offensive. I had been nothing but polite during the whole ordeal and the whole 'sprite or kickstarter' thing was just a hint that I wasn't going to part with her. It was your responsibility not to sell your dragon, not mine to give it back, and in addition to that I offered another dragon as some sort of compensation for your loss.



did u literally make ur account here just for that


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> remember kids! if u have a bad experience with someone and want to warn others, here's some blogs you can use:
> http://flightrisingbeware.tumblr.com/ - hasn't been active since early november, but i imagine it'll come back sometime
> http://flightrisingreviews.tumblr.com/ - was made recently because beware hasn't been active



whats that

OH!!! ive been on that before hah aha 
idk i mean some of those are false bc ive had good experiences with some of those ppl but hey yknow WHAT WORKS

also why does everyone hate powderkeg




hes adorable ok everyone hates him but


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> whats that
> 
> OH!!! ive been on that before hah aha
> idk i mean some of those are false bc ive had good experiences with some of those ppl but hey yknow WHAT WORKS



1 good experience doesn't mean they're all good tho so it's pretty much a perspective thing


----------



## Nanobyte

hypnoticsoul said:


> and soon there will be more, which means more rude :/



8C i am very offneded


----------



## gnoixaim

Cassia said:


> Uhhh? I was the person that bought your cute little derg, and I just want to stay that the slander is quite offensive. I had been nothing but polite during the whole ordeal and the whole 'sprite or kickstarter' thing was just a hint that I wasn't going to part with her. It was your responsibility not to sell your dragon, not mine to give it back, and in addition to that I offered another dragon as some sort of compensation for your loss.


I just want to say that - majority of us are newbies here. & I think that as newbies, we should understand that if you're attached to a derg and happen to make a mistake. Newbie - to - newbie, you would be understanding and refund.

But if you didn't want to refund it, you shouldn't have made the ridiculous excuse of wanting sprites or KS items - tbh, that's dumb.


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> whats that
> 
> OH!!! ive been on that before hah aha
> idk i mean some of those are false bc ive had good experiences with some of those ppl but hey yknow WHAT WORKS
> 
> also why does everyone hate powderkeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes adorable ok everyone hates him but



why the heck do people hate that fabu dragon


----------



## Shirohibiki

i really need help with picking out good pairs i think... i just put my ryu and pomegranate in a nest, but p much all of my pairs are available to breed and i have no idea who to breed with who to make pretty babies ): nor do i know what to do with the babies lol. do i sell them for exalt fodder? exalt them myself? @A@ I NEED SOMEONE TO HELP ME PICK OUT PAIRS FROM MY LAIR TO MAKE PRETTY BABIES


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> just got this  girl because i saw the male nebu had posted so i wanted one, but i really need a remove tert scroll...can someone help me get one? D:
> 
> @crys;; i hope you get your dragon back!!! im so sorry that happened!! it happened to me once too



btw shiro SHE IS BEAUTIFUL I LOVE HER A LOT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> why the heck do people hate that fabu dragon



IDK I love him a lot lmaooo hes so adorable imo


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> also why does everyone hate powderkeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes adorable ok everyone hates him but


our dragons can be in the "unliked by everyone but the owner" club


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> btw shiro SHE IS BEAUTIFUL I LOVE HER A LOT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IDK I love him a lot lmaooo hes so adorable imo



WAHHH THANK YOU I LOVE HER TOO!!!! i need a name for her @A@ and... to figure out who to breed her with. /thinks


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> i really need help with picking out good pairs i think... i just put my ryu and pomegranate in a nest, but p much all of my pairs are available to breed and i have no idea who to breed with who to make pretty babies ): nor do i know what to do with the babies lol. do i sell them for exalt fodder? exalt them myself? @A@ I NEED SOMEONE TO HELP ME PICK OUT PAIRS FROM MY LAIR TO MAKE PRETTY BABIES



shirohibiki and oswald


----------



## nard

Cassia said:


> Uhhh? I was the person that bought your cute little derg, and I just want to stay that the slander is quite offensive. I had been nothing but polite during the whole ordeal and the whole 'sprite or kickstarter' thing was just a hint that I wasn't going to part with her. It was your responsibility not to sell your dragon, not mine to give it back, and in addition to that I offered another dragon as some sort of compensation for your loss.




Did you really make an account for this? >~>


Mistakes happen and you should really give her dragon back.


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> I HATEEE Myself right now for buying the 5k Coatl SECONDS before.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I really dislike this dragon right now.   Anybody want himfor like any price I Just don't want them right now.
> BBCode:



I WANT IT'S BOOTIFUL AAAA
well if it's not taken
...and on december 15 XD


----------



## PandaNikita

This is like fighting over neopets @___@ 

Stina and I help each other out and she was kind enough to get me a bunch of dragons and egg achievements and I work my butt of playing those games for treasure to pay her back. It's not that hard to get dragons you just have to work for it. Mistakes happen but it is extremely rude to openly talk about that mistake that Crys made and freaking out over one dragon. It is pretty but you don't have to make threats towards a user on FR. I've made similar mistakes before on other games and I feel so frustrated and angry but I never post slander about someone else just to make myself feel better or get help in getting that item or thing back.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Did you really make an account for this? >~>
> 
> 
> Mistakes happen and you should really give hr dragon back.



I do agree that they should give back the dragon. But.


@Shiro, I'll help you pick pairs! But can we do it tomorrow since it's 11PM here? I should be sleeping haha.


And also is it bad that I want to stay up past 3am for rollover just so I can see my dragon babies hatch asap?? ;-;


----------



## Cassia

gnoixaim said:


> I just want to say that - majority of us are newbies here. & I think that as newbies, we should understand that if you're attached to a derg and happen to make a mistake. Newbie - to - newbie, you would be understanding and refund.
> 
> But if you didn't want to refund it, you shouldn't have made the ridiculous excuse of wanting sprites or KS items - tbh, that's dumb.



I understand the sentiment, but I'm not obligated to give the dragon back and I shouldn't be harrassed about it, should I decide not to give it back. As I said before, while we're both newbies, the responsibility was on him/her to keep the dragon in the first place.
The sprite or KS thing was supposed to be ridiculous, because I was hoping he/she would understand that I wasn't going to part with my newfound dragon and there are only so many ways I could say no.
ALSO: I was actually planning on giving Aquarius back tomorrow because I was starting to feel bad about the whole situation, but seeing all of this has definitely encouraged me to keep her more.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> shirohibiki and oswald



zomggg shhhHHHH HAHA SHHH DONT OMG





UR MAKIN ME BLUSH STOP THAT

/goes to lay on floor in corner as a blushing mess


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> I WANT IT'S BOOTIFUL AAAA
> well if it's not taken
> ...and on december 15 XD


Since your going to be a newbie, they're yours as soon as you join for free.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> WAHHH THANK YOU I LOVE HER TOO!!!! i need a name for her @A@ and... to figure out who to breed her with. /thinks



I WOULD TRY but i rarely ever breed anything but coatls so i never have any idea which species to breed with lmao and i literally only buy dragons that go with another derg to breed with s o I COULD TRY BUT


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> @Shiro, I'll help you pick pairs! But can we do it tomorrow since it's 11PM here? I should be sleeping haha.



that would be lovely, thank you! ;v;


----------



## tamagotchi

PandaNikita said:


> This is like fighting over neopets @___@



lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> I WOULD TRY but i rarely ever breed anything but coatls so i never have any idea which species to breed with lmao and i literally only buy dragons that go with another derg to breed with s o I COULD TRY BUT



Hee Hee we should make a Coatl club. Id join.


----------



## f11

Cassia said:


> Uhhh? I was the person that bought your cute little derg, and I just want to stay that the slander is quite offensive. I had been nothing but polite during the whole ordeal and the whole 'sprite or kickstarter' thing was just a hint that I wasn't going to part with her. It was your responsibility not to sell your dragon, not mine to give it back, and in addition to that I offered another dragon as some sort of compensation for your loss.


Well idk, im a really sensitive person. Maybe from my perpective i felt you were rude, sorry, i can get a little overdramatic. That was my first time something like that happened to me,as i am still a newbie,  so i was a little shocked. Although I find the kickstarter or sprite thing a little rude, but I just can't take hints. Also, I find it kinda ridiculous if you just created account or this ordeal, as its not that big of a deal.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> I WOULD TRY but i rarely ever breed anything but coatls so i never have any idea which species to breed with lmao and i literally only buy dragons that go with another derg to breed with s o I COULD TRY BUT



and that would be lovely of you too! its okay, idc what species is bred with what :3 well except for like... that one mirror i have. im just keeping her because she was a special gift but i wouldnt breed her lol


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Hee Hee we should make a Coatl club. Id join.



there is actually a coatl breeding club


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> that would be lovely, thank you! ;v;



Yep! I'm not the best but 2 is better then 1 I guess haha.


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> lmao




PC Blacklist tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Hee Hee we should make a Coatl club. Id join.



YES. Coatls are the best breeds for treasure and females are super pretty lol



Shirohibiki said:


> and that would be lovely of you too! its okay, idc what species is bred with what :3 well except for like... that one mirror i have. im just keeping her because she was a special gift but i wouldnt breed her lol



LOL Okay, I'll look through them. You have like 7 pages tho woman what is wrong w you


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> there is actually a coatl breeding club



Woah! I'll have to find this tomorrow.


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> there is actually a coatl breeding club




link pls I need to join my brethren

Coatls are lifeee
Shame that they have such a long cool down e v e


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Since your going to be a newbie, they're yours as soon as you join for free.



AW YAS THANK YOU


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> YES. Coatls are the best breeds for treasure and females are super pretty lol
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Okay, I'll look through them. You have like 7 pages tho woman what is wrong w you


Wow seven pages! I must grab my tablet and se them all....
Also yeah I've been trying to get a crystal Coatl pair to breed.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> there is actually a coatl breeding club



wHERE


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> This is like fighting over neopets @___@
> 
> Stina and I help each other out and she was kind enough to get me a bunch of dragons and egg achievements and I work my butt of playing those games for treasure to pay her back. It's not that hard to get dragons you just have to work for it. Mistakes happen but it is extremely rude to openly talk about that mistake that Crys made and freaking out over one dragon. It is pretty but you don't have to make threats towards a user on FR. I've made similar mistakes before on other games and I feel so frustrated and angry but I never post slander about someone else just to make myself feel better or get help in getting that item or thing back.


Maybe Crys was posting here to vent? And what's the difference from posting complaints on here vs. posting them on tumblr? Because on tumblr you can be on anon and hide? 



Cassia said:


> I understand the sentiment, but I'm not obligated to give the dragon back and I shouldn't be harrassed about it, should I decide not to give it back. As I said before, while we're both newbies, the responsibility was on him/her to keep the dragon in the first place.
> The sprite or KS thing was supposed to be ridiculous, because I was hoping he/she would understand that I wasn't going to part with my newfound dragon and there are only so many ways I could say no.
> ALSO: I was actually planning on giving Aquarius back tomorrow because I was starting to feel bad about the whole situation, but seeing all of this has definitely encouraged me to keep her more.


Ok, good for you.


----------



## PandaNikita

Crys said:


> Well idk, im a really sensitive person. Maybe from my perpective i felt you were rude, sorry, i can get a little overdramatic. That was my first time something like that happened to me,as i am still a newbie,  so i was a little shocked. Although I find the kickstarter or sprite thing a little rude, but I just can't take hints. Also, I find it kinda ridiculous if you just created account or this ordeal, as its not that big of a deal.


LOLLLLLL someone needs to go back a couple pages in this thread.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> AW YAS THANK YOU



Yeah!!!! Totally! Just VM me here to remind me on the 15th.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

idk if there's another, more official coatl club, but this is the only one i've seen i am also in it
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=drt&id=1187444


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Hee Hee we should make a Coatl club. Id join.


YAASS, although I don't have as much coatls that I should have.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> YES. Coatls are the best breeds for treasure and females are super pretty lol
> 
> LOL Okay, I'll look through them. You have like 7 pages tho woman what is wrong w you



-cries- I HOARD DRAGONS, I NEED MORE
i need eternal lairspaces,,,,,,,
as a sidenote: ichigo is with turbo, and bridgette is with her four boys, jonathan/eddie/liam/oswald, so those do not need to be picked out. but i believe the rest are free up


----------



## hypnoticsoul

PandaNikita said:


> LOLLLLLL someone needs to go back a couple pages in this thread.



maybe it's you that needs to what are you even talking about


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> idk if there's another, more official coatl club, but this is the only one i've seen i am also in it
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=drt&id=1187444



gOTTA GET MORE PRETTY COATLS WOOPS

SELL OTHER 2 DRAGONS, SELL


----------



## Cassia

Crys said:


> Well idk, im a really sensitive person. Maybe from my perpective i felt you were rude, sorry, i can get a little overdramatic. That was my first time something like that happened to me,as i am still a newbie,  so i was a little shocked. Although I find the kickstarter or sprite thing a little rude, but I just can't take hints. Also, I find it kinda ridiculous if you just created account or this ordeal, as its not that big of a deal.



Well the slander was a bit rude as well, because besides the bit about the KS items, I don't see how anything else I said could be read as rude in any sense, but it's fine I suppose. And, I mainly made an account because your friends(?) were concerning me with all of the wanting to watch me and make a black/hit(?) list over a 5k derg. (I can only assumed because there were asterisks.)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> gOTTA GET MORE PRETTY COATLS WOOPS
> 
> SELL OTHER 2 DRAGONS, SELL



i joined when i only had like 5 coatls haha now i have a whole lot


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> -cries- I HOARD DRAGONS, I NEED MORE
> i need eternal lairspaces,,,,,,,
> as a sidenote: ichigo is with turbo, and bridgette is with her four boys, jonathan/eddie/liam/oswald, so those do not need to be picked out. but i believe the rest are free up



NO NIKKI CONTAIN YOURSELF


----------



## PandaNikita

hypnoticsoul said:


> maybe it's you that needs to what are you even talking about


I was linked this thread from a few pages back when Crys started all of it.


----------



## gnoixaim

Cassia said:


> Well the slander was a bit rude as well, because besides the bit about the KS items, I don't see how anything else I said could be read as rude in any sense, but it's fine I suppose. And, I mainly made an account because your friends(?) were concerning me with all of the wanting to watch me and make a black/hit(?) list over a 5k derg. (I can only assumed because there were asterisks.)



LOL, that was a joke. Omfg, TBT and FR. why do i even bother


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i joined when i only had like 5 coatls haha now i have a whole lot



oh, so you dont have to have to have a specific kind????? good bc im horrible at specific group types of coatls lmao


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> gOTTA GET MORE PRETTY COATLS WOOPS
> 
> SELL OTHER 2 DRAGONS, SELL




OH YES
THAT REMINDS ME I HATCHED A NEST TODAY
NOW I HAVE NO SPACE
I JUST SPENT 500k 10 ON LAIR SPACES

WHERE DOES IT ALL GO WHO AM I BREEDING UGH


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> This is like fighting over neopets @___@
> 
> Stina and I help each other out and she was kind enough to get me a bunch of dragons and egg achievements and I work my butt of playing those games for treasure to pay her back. It's not that hard to get dragons you just have to work for it. Mistakes happen but it is extremely rude to openly talk about that mistake that Crys made and freaking out over one dragon. It is pretty but you don't have to make threats towards a user on FR. I've made similar mistakes before on other games and I feel so frustrated and angry but I never post slander about someone else just to make myself feel better or get help in getting that item or thing back.



My comment from a previous page about this non-sense


----------



## Cuppycakez

I really like this one. 
BBCode:





Maybe with this one?? 
BBCode:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> oh, so you dont have to have to have a specific kind????? good bc im horrible at specific group types of coatls lmao



nah i didn't have a lot, the person in charge didn't really care. and it's not like. YOU NEED ONLY A LAIR OF 100 XYY COATLS nah it's like whatever man u have one coatl? hi.


----------



## PandaNikita

I would love to help you get a dragon but I feel implied not to, I am afraid that if I bought an accidental dragon listing I might get **** talked about me on here when I'm not looking.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

PandaNikita said:


> My comment from a previous page about this non-sense



which everyone except like. 3 people have moved on from.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> NO NIKKI CONTAIN YOURSELF



/RIPS OFF SHIRT

_NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR_
I MUST HAVE ALL THE DERGS!!!


----------



## Cassia

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, that was a joke. Omfg, TBT and FR. why do i even bother



Even so, it's concerning that you or whoever (I didn't really read the names as I skimmed through) would quickly agree with Crys without getting the full story. I was never malicious in any sense, or at least I never intended to be, but I do intend on keeping the dragon now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I really like this one.
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe with this one??
> BBCode:



oh hey!! thats a good idea! O: i shall go see what babies they can make

edit;; nevermind akihiko has 8 days before he can breed
also i prefer iri/shim/x ...not too interested in breeding any non-irishims ):


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> /RIPS OFF SHIRT
> 
> _NEVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRR_
> I MUST HAVE ALL THE DERGS!!!



NIKKI NO YOU NEED TO CALM DOWN YOURE GOING TO SPEND EVERYTHING


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cassia said:


> Even so, it's concerning that you or whoever (I didn't really read the names as I skimmed through) would quickly agree with Crys without getting the full story. I was never malicious in any sense, or at least I never intended to be, but I do intend on keeping the dragon now.



Sorry if we came off as rude, but we're like a huge FR mini gang here. We got eachothers backs I guess.  



RetroT said:


> NIKKI NO YOU NEED TO CALM DOWN YOURE GOING TO SPEND EVERYTHING



Haha what are you talking about? If she's anything like me she has nothing to spend because she already bought them all. XD


Shirohibiki said:


> oh hey!! thats a good idea! O: i shall go see what babies they can make



Thanks!


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> My comment from a previous page about this non-sense



She liked the dragon, therefore she freaked out when she mispriced and sold the Dragon. Yes, she had the right to vent. People need to get things out of her system, it's only human.

HOWEVER, Crys is not entirely at fault for what happened. She vented, and it escalated, as expected. 

As far as I've read, Crys, on this thread, has been fairly polite for someone that's upset. 

tl;dr: What *other people* said, may not reflect *Crys'* own thoughts or opinions.


----------



## tamagotchi

PS if anyone finds coatls that are like 10-20k in AH that are sort of calm colors like this or this:









pls tell me if you dont intend on buyn them because theyre so cute


----------



## Cassia

PandaNikita said:


> I would love to help you get a dragon but I feel implied not to, I am afraid that if I bought an accidental dragon listing I might get **** talked about me on here when I'm not looking.



Haha!  Honestly though, I never expected any of this, and I was polite and offered compensation. God only knows what would've happened if I was actually rude.


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> NIKKI NO YOU NEED TO CALM DOWN YOURE GOING TO SPEND EVERYTHING



honestly this is my problem, i never have any goddamn money. i buy too many dergs ;; i need 800k for my next lairspace and im never gonna have enough /sobs

thats why i decided to breed more, so i could maybe make some money by selling exalt fodder O:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Haha what are you talking about? If she's anything like me she has nothing to spend because she already bought them all. XD



this is the truth sobs


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly this is my problem, i never have any goddamn money. i buy too many dergs ;; i need 800k for my next lairspace and im never gonna have enough /sobs
> 
> thats why i decided to breed more, so i could maybe make some money by selling exalt fodder O:



me: 'hey i have 0  money lets spend MORE to breed and get money in like 5346789 YEARS"


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly this is my problem, i never have any goddamn money. i buy too many dergs ;; i need 800k for my next lairspace and im never gonna have enough /sobs
> 
> thats why i decided to breed more, so i could maybe make some money by selling exalt fodder O:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> this is the truth sobs



What I do is post here and stuff a bunch to get BTB, then buy 20kt for 100BTB from someone on the site here.  

That's how I like to make my money right now...I got tired of shock switch super fast. XD


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> me: 'hey i have 0  money lets spend MORE to breed and get money in like 5346789 YEARS"



#me

*spends money on a breeding pair*

Where'd all my money and space go wtf FR


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> She liked the dragon, therefore she freaked out when she mispriced and sold the Dragon. Yes, she had the right to vent. People need to get things out of her system, it's only human.
> 
> HOWEVER, Crys is not entirely at fault for what happened. She vented, and it escalated, as expected.
> 
> As far as I've read, Crys, on this thread, has been fairly polite for someone that's upset.
> 
> tl;dr: What *other people* said, may not reflect *Crys'* own thoughts or opinions.


Ah yes I understand the vent


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> honestly this is my problem, i never have any goddamn money. i buy too many dergs ;; i need 800k for my next lairspace and im never gonna have enough /sobs
> 
> thats why i decided to breed more, so i could maybe make some money by selling exalt fodder O:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> this is the truth sobs



and if all else fails you can just train and exalt them, and depending on how high the level you go, you'll be there in no time.  also i'd be careful with putting treasure in the vault bc i saw a post about some ones millions of treasure glitch-disappearing


----------



## gnoixaim

Because we wanted to make Crys feel better about losing her 5k derg, makes us seem like *******s talking ****? So, you wouldn't do the exact same thing if it was your friend that did something dumb? Lmao, ok.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Whenever I first go the AH, I just don't even look at the page of dergs before me because they're all expired so if I see one I like i'm just like....AW..... To save myself I just try not to look. XD


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> #me
> 
> *spends money on a breeding pair*
> 
> Where'd all my money and space go wtf FR



LOL SAME AND I HAVE LIKE 0 SPACE AFTER HOW AM I EVEN GOING TO BREED THEM

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> What I do is post here and stuff a bunch to get BTB, then buy 20kt for 100BTB from someone on the site here.
> 
> That's how I like to make my money right now...I got tired of shock switch super fast. XD



i need to start doing that again tbh lmaoo


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> PS if anyone finds coatls that are like 10-20k in AH that are sort of calm colors like this or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls tell me if you dont intend on buyn them because theyre so cute



so im really stupid and didnt see the wORD "COATLS"
IM SO SORRY
ILL LOOK BETTER NEXT TIME sobs





this one is 25k?


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I have this plan....Im saving right now top get a couple creeding pairs. Then I am going to breed them bunches and use the treasure to buy a bunch of skins since I'm a hoarder!


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i found this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk i just searched the colors of the first one, found some cheap similar ones



OM G NIKKI BREED THESE TWO THEYRE ADORABLE BABIES


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> OM G NIKKI BREED THESE TWO THEYRE ADORABLE BABIES


Good match! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want one of the babies if you do breed those two...


----------



## Shirohibiki

OH YES OK I THINK I MIGHTVE BRED THEM BEFORE HAHA WELL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPESN WHEN I STICK THEM TOGETHER


----------



## Cassia

gnoixaim said:


> Because we wanted to make Crys feel better about losing her 5k derg, makes us seem like *******s talking ****? So, you wouldn't do the exact same thing if it was your friend that did something dumb? Lmao, ok.





hypnoticsoul said:


> all these newbies are the hugest *******s i s2g like
> is that person for real? i'll fight them





hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah that's p rude wow. at least i know not to do business w her


in response to: Oh, wow, boo. I actually really like that one. :c I don't think I can part with her, but would you like one of my other hatchlings? Any of the ones past Aquarius is fine.'


Beary said:


> I will freaking sick my dergs on that person
> they will dieee





RetroT said:


> uhm yea crys was too until they decided to be a little bi-
> 
> haha WOOPS im mean do you need more treasure bc im determined to get this derg back lmaoo



Yes, these among many other comments, do kind of make you guys *******s. You could've gotten your point across without resorting to the harsh words and potential death threats, whether joking or not.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> OH YES OK I THINK I MIGHTVE BRED THEM BEFORE HAHA WELL LETS SEE WHAT HAPPESN WHEN I STICK THEM TOGETHER



tHEY MAKE CUTIES I MEAN SOME OF THEM HAVE MAGENTA BELLIES BUT HEY YK NOW WHAT THEYRE STILL CUTE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

"i'll fight them" is definitely harsh words and a death threat ur right


----------



## PandaNikita

I wouldn't talk about another user and go crazy over it, I would just work harder for treasure to get them another dragon. If I went that crazy every time my friend did something stupid or made a mistake, I'd probably rip my hair out. If you had been in the other user's situation and saw people were talking about that way I'm sure you'd want to defend yourself. I am sorry for saying what I said, I had gotten extremely upset.


----------



## Shirohibiki

they had one ****ing egg


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> they had one ****ing egg



rip :')


----------



## Nanobyte

Cassia said:


> in response to: Oh, wow, boo. I actually really like that one. :c I don't think I can part with her, but would you like one of my other hatchlings? Any of the ones past Aquarius is fine.'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these among many other comments, do kind of make you guys *******s. You could've gotten your point across without resorting to the harsh words and potential death threats, whether joking or not.


They were a little harsh, however, I do think that the point has been made clear that Crys wants her dragon back, especially since it was an accident, and she(he?) really, really loved it.


Also, we had just finished talking about this sooo.... .3.

But anyways, you should really give her back her dragon...


----------



## tamagotchi

Cassia said:


> in response to: Oh, wow, boo. I actually really like that one. :c I don't think I can part with her, but would you like one of my other hatchlings? Any of the ones past Aquarius is fine.'
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, these among many other comments, do kind of make you guys *******s. You could've gotten your point across without resorting to the harsh words and potential death threats, whether joking or not.



we are *******s and thats just us so if you do not enjoy that there's no reason to stick around tbh

we said some mean things yes lmao i did say mean things too bc i always do you will never see me not saying something vulgar but ho w about we continue with our lives, you keep the derg, and we all go back to forcing dragons to have sex

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> they had one ****ing egg



DEAD


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> they had one ****ing egg


lol rip.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> we are *******s and thats just us so if you do not enjoy that there's no reason to stick around tbh
> 
> we said some mean things yes lmao i did say mean things too bc i always do you will never see me not saying something vulgar but ho w about we continue with our lives, you keep the derg, and *we all go back to forcing dragons to have sex*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> DEAD


omfg im dead rn


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> they had one ****ing egg



time to break out the shame tunics


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh yeah has #1 Senpai been around lately bc i've been slow as heck training their dragon and sent them a message on fr but i haven't seen them here nor there


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> *and we all go back to forcing dragons to have sex*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> DEAD



thats kinda sexy (kidding, kidding)
also same tho ****ing rip in pieces nikki


----------



## Cassia

RetroT said:


> we are *******s and thats just us so if you do not enjoy that there's no reason to stick around tbh
> 
> we said some mean things yes lmao i did say mean things too bc i always do you will never see me not saying something vulgar but ho w about we continue with our lives, you keep the derg, and we all go back to forcing dragons to have sex
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> DEAD



Sounds good to me.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> thats kinda sexy (kidding, kidding)



nikki no


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> *thats kinda sexy*



is that so nikki
is
that
so


----------



## Nanobyte

Cassia said:


> Sounds good to me.



i think you should give back the dragon and get a refund for that dragon


----------



## gnoixaim

Tbh, I wouldn't give a crap if someone was talkin' **** about me on another forum. How is that going to hurt me if I don't know about it? What's done is done, **** has been said - Crys found a replacement and it's whatever. We're all *******s in our own lil' world.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cassia said:


> Sounds good to me.



alright cool
have a good day man see you


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> is that so nikki
> is
> that
> so



dOINT LOOK At ME OMFG
I WAS KIDDING /sobs into hands


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> Tbh, I wouldn't give a crap if someone was talkin' **** about me on another forum. How is that going to hurt me if I don't know about it? What's done is done, **** has been said - Crys found a replacement and it's whatever. We're all *******s in our own lil' world.



sshh honey its ok <3

[ im getting banned proBABLY LMAO ]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> Tbh, I wouldn't give a crap if someone was talkin' **** about me on another forum.



i want ppl to talk **** about me but i never actually look in very many forums so i wouldn't know
gosh dang


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> dOINT LOOK At ME OMFG
> I WAS KIDDING /sobs into hands



*stare pierces into nikki's skin*

I ALWAYS LOOK AT YOU
I AM ALWAYS WATCHING NIKKI


----------



## Cuppycakez

That sucks they had one egg. But that means its gonna be beautiful!   they better be  

Something all the pretty dergs say:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> dOINT LOOK At ME OMFG
> I WAS KIDDING /sobs into hands



IT WAS A BAD JOKE


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> sshh honey its ok <3
> 
> [ im getting banned proBABLY LMAO ]


that makes the two of us, oops LOL <3



hypnoticsoul said:


> i want ppl to talk **** about me but i never actually look in very many forums so i wouldn't know
> gosh dang


I will link them to you if I ever find them : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

nikki gets yelled at for being inappropriate: the thread

actually i have a question  for everyone. do you guys bond with your familiars? :/ i stopped doing so but i feel guilty about it... it was just causing me so much stress cause i have like 50 ****ing familiars and the system is just so bad and idk what to do about it. do you guys go through the trouble if you have a lot of familiars, or do you ignore them?


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> nikki gets yelled at for being inappropriate: the thread
> 
> actually i have a question  for everyone. do you guys bond with your familiars? :/ i stopped doing so but i feel guilty about it... it was just causing me so much stress cause i have like 50 ****ing familiars and the system is just so bad and idk what to do about it. do you guys go through the trouble if you have a lot of familiars, or do you ignore them?



i sold them all


----------



## Nanobyte

guys careful not to derail the thread too much
remember what happened
(Evil voice)
*LAST TIME???*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> I will link them to you if I ever find them : )



thanks bae uvu i like to think someone out there does but i doubt it i'm only active in this thread and on fr p much all i do is bump threads


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> nikki gets yelled at for being inappropriate: the thread
> 
> actually i have a question  for everyone. do you guys bond with your familiars? :/ i stopped doing so but i feel guilty about it... it was just causing me so much stress cause i have like 50 ****ing familiars and the system is just so bad and idk what to do about it. do you guys go through the trouble if you have a lot of familiars, or do you ignore them?



ye I bond like yo it's some free cash


----------



## f11

Spoiler










omg it reminds me of like tree bark


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> nikki gets yelled at for being inappropriate: the thread
> 
> actually i have a question  for everyone. do you guys bond with your familiars? :/ i stopped doing so but i feel guilty about it... it was just causing me so much stress cause i have like 50 ****ing familiars and the system is just so bad and idk what to do about it. do you guys go through the trouble if you have a lot of familiars, or do you ignore them?



I thought familiars were like equipment or something


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg it reminds me of like tree bark



SO CUTE THOO


----------



## Nanobyte

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg it reminds me of like tree bark



ermegerd it's a pretty tree-hugger bebe


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> actually i have a question  for everyone. do you guys bond with your familiars? :/ i stopped doing so but i feel guilty about it... it was just causing me so much stress cause i have like 50 ****ing familiars and the system is just so bad and idk what to do about it. do you guys go through the trouble if you have a lot of familiars, or do you ignore them?


i try to, like i am rn as we have this conversation. but last time i did idr when it was but i got like 5 rusted chests haha yaaayy
but yeah i try to but it's such a hassle i usually forget. i would probably have quite a few gilded chests if i did tho


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg it reminds me of like tree bark



It's so beautiful.....


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> i sold them all



i only wanna sell the ones ive awakened ): im so picky about it, and yet IM NOT BONDING WITH THEM



Fuzzling said:


> ye I bond like yo it's some free cash



i knowwww i liked it too until i had like 8000 familiars and it became really stressful to do it every day u__u idk what to do ughh


----------



## Nanobyte

So apparently you have to feed your dragons?
wat happens if they starve?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:
			
		

> @Lafiel
> 
> Sup. o:
> 
> 
> This guy might make nice babies with your girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's only double gened, though, but a nice possibility of Crystal babies with a really tight tert range.



Xan u make my heart and wallet hurt

He's real pretty tho wowww


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> ermegerd it's a pretty tree-hugger bebe



You saying Ermegerd makes you deserve that dragon I'm giving you once you join like 1000 times over.  Just wanted to say that


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nanobyte said:


> So apparently you have to feed your dragons?
> wat happens if they starve?



they just run out of energy and u cant breed them or use them in the coli


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i only wanna sell the ones ive awakened ): im so picky about it, and yet IM NOT BONDING WITH THEM
> 
> 
> 
> i knowwww i liked it too until i had like 8000 familiars and it became really stressful to do it every day u__u idk what to do ughh



wish there was a 'bond all' buttonn like seriousl y


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> i only wanna sell the ones ive awakened ): im so picky about it, and yet IM NOT BONDING WITH THEM
> 
> 
> 
> i knowwww i liked it too until i had like 8000 familiars and it became really stressful to do it every day u__u idk what to do ughh



ok ok so if they are awakened, they don't leave your beastiary if you sell them??
i bond with my erryday, i love them monies and chests, its a boring and tedious process tho so i understand why people don't do it


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> So apparently you have to feed your dragons?
> wat happens if they starve?



I've never gotten to that point...but now I must know....


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> nikki gets yelled at for being inappropriate: the thread
> 
> actually i have a question  for everyone. do you guys bond with your familiars? :/ i stopped doing so but i feel guilty about it... it was just causing me so much stress cause i have like 50 ****ing familiars and the system is just so bad and idk what to do about it. do you guys go through the trouble if you have a lot of familiars, or do you ignore them?



I'm so lazy to do this, I wish there was a "bond with all familiars" button or something. I'm doing mine in batches, but I have so many that...I don't want to click through them all. I don't even know what you get out of it in the end. 



Nanobyte said:


> So apparently you have to feed your dragons?
> wat happens if they starve?



They die, rip.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> I thought familiars were like equipment or something



well, you attach them to your dragon and then every day you can "bond" with them aka you press a ****ing button and get a very small amount of treasure for it and at every 'level' you get a treasure chest. but its just so tedious and awful ugh

@hypnotic;; yeah i have quite a few close to awakened rn but uGHHHH


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> wish there was a 'bond all' buttonn like seriousl y



i saw a post about that earlier like for real i dont wanna go through page after page of dragon


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> ok ok so if they are awakened, they don't leave your beastiary if you sell them??
> i bond with my erryday, i love them monies and chests, its a boring and tedious process tho so i understand why people don't do it



Now I'm confused.  can someone explain "awakened" and how I would do that?


----------



## Astro0

it takes like 80 somethin days to get them awakened like y so long


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> well, you attach them to your dragon and then every day you can "bond" with them aka you press a ****ing button and get a very small amount of treasure for it and at every 'level' you get a treasure chest. but its just so tedious and awful ugh
> 
> @hypnotic;; yeah i have quite a few close to awakened rn but uGHHHH



i hold onto the awakened ones bc idk if it happens for others, i imgaine it does. but they are gone from my bestiary once i sell them and i'd rather not have that.


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> You saying Ermegerd makes you deserve that dragon I'm giving you once you join like 1000 times over.  Just wanted to say that



aw thanks 
i dont feel like uing grammar today i just noticed tbh


----------



## Shirohibiki

yes there needs to be a "bond all" button or SOMETHING. god why its such a bad mechanic rip

well thank you all for your feedback...maybe i will start bonding again :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> i hold onto the awakened ones bc idk if it happens for others, i imgaine it does. but they are gone from my bestiary once i sell them and i'd rather not have that.



theres also this bull**** too. they really need to fix their stuff about familiars. i hope this gets fixed asap. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Now I'm confused.  can someone explain "awakened" and how I would do that?



oh sorry. "awakened" is the final stage you get with a familiar. it starts at "wary", and ends at "awakened". you get a gilded treasure chest for getting a familiar to awakened.


----------



## Nanobyte

Spoiler: something random i made





https://imgflip.com/memegenerator
to be honest i've never actually seen game of thrones 
not old enough o3o


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> yes there needs to be a "bond all" button or SOMETHING. god why its such a bad mechanic rip
> 
> well thank you all for your feedback...maybe i will start bonding again :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> theres also this bull**** too. they really need to fix their stuff about familiars. i hope this gets fixed asap. :/



yeah :// i sold an awakened familiar and the number went down but idr which one it was so i just
ok
i guess i'll get it again some other time maybe?? so i just put them in the vault


----------



## Cuppycakez

Did someone say there was going to be like a system to build things so materials aren't useless?


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Did someone say there was going to be like a system to build things so materials aren't useless?



wasnt it that old man dragon potion thing???


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Did someone say there was going to be like a system to build things so materials aren't useless?



yeah but we don't know when that'll be and i haven't seen any confirmation that they're actually working on it rn

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> wasnt it that old man dragon potion thing???



his name is baldwin thank u
read up noob


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Did someone say there was going to be like a system to build things so materials aren't useless?



i dont know, did they? o.o oh NO THIS MAKES ME WANT TO HOARD THINGS EVEN MORE JUST IN CASE...


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah but we don't know when that'll be and i haven't seen any confirmation that they're actually working on it rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> his name is baldwin thank u
> read up noob



Oh.  
 I JUST WANT FACET ALREADY LIKE GOD


----------



## Nanobyte

holy holy i'm browsing the website and there's so many cool looking dragons


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> i dont know, did they? o.o oh NO THIS MAKES ME WANT TO HOARD THINGS EVEN MORE JUST IN CASE...



I tell myself I'm going to hoard them.  But somehow I always end up selling them...


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh.
> I JUST WANT FACET ALREADY LIKE GOD


same


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah but we don't know when that'll be and i haven't seen any confirmation that they're actually working on it rn
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> his name is baldwin thank u
> read up noob



who care he old of c his name is baldwin how typical lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> holy holy i'm browsing the website and there's so many cool looking dragons



What? How'd you get to do that? It didn't let me do anything until I signed up.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

baldwin is gonna be like swipp where he'll only take certain item combinations, i'm guessing.


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Xan u make my heart and wallet hurt
> 
> He's real pretty tho wowww



Haha, isn't he, thouuugh?!

I saw your dragon and was like "I KNOW WHO WOULD GO GREAT WITH HER YES YES YES".


----------



## Cuppycakez

There's 8 guests watching ussssssssssssssssssssssssssss. *shivers* 

 STALKERS EVERYONE HIDE YOUR DRAGONS AND RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN.


----------



## tamagotchi

what a very busy night on the FR Thread

good night everybody and make sure to ALWAYS BASH ON SOMEONE

[ i got 75 tbt from this thread today LMAO ]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> what a very busy night on the FR Thread
> 
> good night everybody and make sure to ALWAYS BASH ON SOMEONE
> 
> [ i got 75 tbt from this thread today LMAO ]



i wish i attacked more, i don't think i got a lot from my like. 5 posts involving the drama ;(


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> what a very busy night on the FR Thread
> 
> good night everybody and make sure to ALWAYS BASH ON SOMEONE
> 
> [ i got 75 tbt from this thread today LMAO ]



Bells: 777

someone's gonna be lucky tomorrowwwww


----------



## toxapex

I bought a derg that is male and peppermint-colored.

In true holiday spirit,


I named him Holly.


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> I bought a derg that is male and peppermint-colored.
> 
> In true holiday spirit,
> 
> 
> I named him Holly.



real question here tho
when r u going to exalt him? <<3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

@tokay ey that's a cutie c:

also who can tell me how much a remove tert costs bc i have a boy w a case of bad crackle and it needs to go

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> real question here tho
> when r u going to exalt him? <<3



what the heckie


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> @tokay ey that's a cutie c:
> also who can tell me how much a remove tert costs bc i have a boy w a case of bad crackle and it needs to go
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> what the heckie



it's an inside joke rip


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> @tokay ey that's a cutie c:
> 
> also who can tell me how much a remove tert costs bc i have a boy w a case of bad crackle and it needs to go
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> what the heckie



i believe its 10k, but i spent 69 gems on it because i couldnt be bothered to wait just for snipers to steal it from me ): the cheapest one on the AH was 44k treasure wise.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> i believe its 10k, but i spent 69 gems on it because i couldnt be bothered to wait just for snipers to steal it from me ): the cheapest one on the AH was 44k treasure wise.



rad thanks <3


----------



## Naiad

@HypnoticSoul

OH YES HELLO

I HAVE A REMOVE TERT 
I BOUGHT IT LIKE 20 MINUTES AGO ON IMPULSE

so if u have like 10k to cover the initial purchase costs that'd be rad


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> @HypnoticSoul
> 
> OH YES HELLO
> 
> I HAVE A REMOVE TERT
> I BOUGHT IT LIKE 20 MINUTES AGO ON IMPULSE
> 
> so if u have like 10k to cover the initial purchase costs that'd be rad



sure i'll send you a pm uvu thank u

- - - Post Merge - - -

look how nice he looks now




ah so easy on the eyes without a bunch of unnecessary lines all over thanks lafiel


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> sure i'll send you a pm uvu thank u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> look how nice he looks now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah so easy on the eyes without a bunch of unnecessary lines all over thanks lafiel



thats a hot derg B) i usually dont like ones that have the same colors but hes p sexy -- i think its the glasses


----------



## Thunder

...You know, I've been on this site for awhile but uh, that was a first.

The situation seems like it's already resolved, but the next time we have an argument about dragons with another website, let's try to handle it a little more calmly, eh?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> thats a hot derg B) i usually dont like ones that have the same colors but hes p sexy -- i think its the glasses



i'm going to be straight up w you he's my gay porn dragon
and also an oc in dragon form that's the reason he's triple rose


----------



## Naiad

Thunder said:


> ...You know, I've been on this site for awhile but uh, that was a first.
> 
> The situation seems like it's already resolved, but the next time we have an argument about dragons with another website, let's try to handle it a little more calmly, eh?



dragon drama tho amirite

I got these hatchies today~







XXY 






XXX (White/White/White) yes that's smoke even tho no one can see it

Does anyone have a pricing ballpark for them? .o.​


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> dragon drama tho amirite
> 
> I got these hatchies today~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXX (White/White/White) yes that's smoke even tho no one can see it
> 
> Does anyone have a pricing ballpark for them? .o.​



/screeching I NEED THAT ALL WHITE BAB!!!! how much do you want for her?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

lafiel pls can u tell me
do you see a difference between basic white and iridescent white because i don't


----------



## Thunder

Lafiel said:


> dragon drama tho amirite



I mean I've broken up a couple fights involving villagers, so I guess it's not very different.


----------



## Naiad

Thunder said:


> I mean I've broken up a couple fights involving villagers, so I guess it's not very different.



^^^^

Fighting over Villagers/Dragons reminds me of the good ol' neopets days :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> lafiel pls can u tell me
> do you see a difference between basic white and iridescent white because i don't



I'd have to scry so brb


----------



## tamagotchi

Thunder said:


> ...You know, I've been on this site for awhile but uh, that was a first.
> 
> The situation seems like it's already resolved, but the next time we have an argument about dragons with another website, let's try to handle it a little more calmly, eh?



yes basically



i cant fall asleep so hello again who care about school right


----------



## Naiad

AS IT TURNS OUT

YES THERE IS A DIFFERENCE










ones a lil' bit more shiny than the other gj FR


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> yes basically
> 
> 
> 
> i cant fall asleep so hello again who care about school right



SAME i might stick around until after rollover bc i'm not tired but then i'll fall asleep in class what a disaster


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> yes basically
> 
> 
> 
> i cant fall asleep so hello again who care about school right



hello
how are you

school is important here take soothing guitar






go back to sleep

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> SAME i might stick around until after rollover bc i'm not tired but then i'll fall asleep in class what a disaster



which class tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> hello
> how are you
> 
> school is important here take soothing guitar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go back to sleep
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> which class tho



laf are you serious didnt you tell me to wreck **** in school that one night


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> AS IT TURNS OUT
> 
> YES THERE IS A DIFFERENCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ones a lil' bit more shiny than the other gj FR



ooh i can frickin barely see it i had to look at her horns that's the only way i can tell


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> SAME i might stick around until after rollover bc i'm not tired but then i'll fall asleep in class what a disaster



same but w.e my math teacher doesnt care lmao and we have subs whole week


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> /screeching I NEED THAT ALL WHITE BAB!!!! how much do you want for her?



Does 30k work for you? .o.

I couldn't find a Derg like her in the AH so I might be overshooting rip


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Does 30k work for you? .o.
> 
> I couldn't find a Derg like her in the AH so I might be overshooting rip



yes yes 30k is fine with me


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> laf are you serious didnt you tell me to wreck **** in school that one night



u werent supposed to remember that ur tired 

but yeah u go in there and u **** **** up xoxo

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> yes yes 30k is fine with me



I'll send the CR now~


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm going to be straight up w you he's my gay porn dragon
> and also an oc in dragon form that's the reason he's triple rose



i am so glad
yeah i love my OCs as lil dergs ;v; so good ahhhh


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> i am so glad
> yeah i love my OCs as lil dergs ;v; so good ahhhh



yeah me too uvu i have like. 2 and i'll be getting a 3rd in whatever time it takes for the dragons to be rtb and the owner to put them on a nest


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> u werent supposed to remember that ur tired
> 
> but yeah u go in there and u **** **** up xoxo



encouraging words from Lafiel
we love u


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> encouraging words from Lafiel
> we love u



<<3

I just remembered something






she has no mate i have no idea what to do with her
crystals tho


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> <<3
> 
> I just remembered something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has no mate i have no idea what to do with her
> crystals tho







how do u think their babies would look


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> how do u think their babies would look



babies would be hawt

i swear to god if they do one egg tho


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> babies would be hawt
> 
> i swear to god if they do one egg tho



i will cry omg
but yeah i looked and the babs would b super hot and since neither of them have mates
ey


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> i will cry omg
> but yeah i looked and the babs would b super hot and since neither of them have mates
> ey





Babiessss

Also sent you a Friend Request on FR bc apparently I haven't added you yet after like 2 months??


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> Babiessss
> 
> Also sent you a Friend Request on FR bc apparently I haven't added you yet after like 2 months??



ye uvu he's not getting a mate until facet comes out, so why not use him to make us some money while i wait
i accepted c: i've lost track of who i have and havent added in this thread tbh
and i bought this guy for then bc i figure a plentiful will be a better investment than a flippin imperial bc of breeding cooldown




i didn't consider that his freckle will destroy facet :///


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i keep buying imps someone take me away from the AH thanks




and i bought him for my triple shadow girl, 3 eggs :>




now i only have 472k and I feel poor, maybe i should stop buying things and save up
....
........
nah

edit: GUYS GUYS GUYS LOOK





nEW COLI PLACE


----------



## Astro0

cryin bc my dergs aren't high enough level for the golem workshop ((( i need those new familiarsssss


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> edit: GUYS GUYS GUYS LOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nEW COLI PLACE




YEYEYEE AND A PREViEW OF FACET aHHH http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=wiki&article=11


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> YEYEYEE AND A PREViEW OF FACET aHHH http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=wiki&article=11



oh my god
yes i want i want i want

also i now want a peppermint dragon pair for some reason
peppermint christmas coatl babies omg


----------



## nard

Flight Rising said:
			
		

> A Hoard of Loot
> The Golem Workshop introduce a variety of new items for your dragons to consume, barter or hoard. Finding each of these treasures can be a challenge.



umm i just got one of these:






 from a chest?/? lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

welp, i tried the golem workshop and that **** was waaaaaay too tedious to even think about farming. its nice i guess but those things have way too much hp lmfao bye


----------



## hypnoticsoul

O boy i knew if i went to sleep i would miss something important on fr and look now
so i'll be checking out the new venue when i get out of school


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, so just wanted to tell everyone that if you have any old dragons you don't want, I'd be willing to buy them for like 7-8k. Nothing fancy but just trainable ones. No reason really no reason at all.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

U gon exalt them huh


----------



## Xanarcah

New coli venue! I'm so excited for this ~

I can't wait to try it out after work!


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> U gon exalt them huh



 NoIdon'tknowwhatyourtalkingabout

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Creeper$

*YEEE PLAGUE IS IN SECOND KEEP IT UP MAH HOMIES*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Chances are plague wont stay long lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

That means Wind is in 4th.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> Chances are plague wont stay long lmao


Wait woah in 30 minutes they went down a bunch......you were right!


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> That means Wind is in 4th.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Wait woah in 30 minutes they went down a bunch......you were right!



But if we went down quick it means there isn't much of a gap


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> But if we went down quick it means there isn't much of a gap



Your in plague?  

But that's true..... Plague is in like 6th now from 2nd/3rd I don't remember.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Well w 5 flights pushing and 6 not yeah there's gonna be a gap


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Your in plague?
> 
> But that's true..... Plague is in like 6th now from 2nd/3rd I don't remember.



Mhm! I'm in Plague. 

Yeah, I'm pretty sure we got second this week and the previous week was third


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Mhm! I'm in Plague.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty sure we got second this week and the previous week was third



Congrats! I know Plague is pretty into Dominance.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm going to have to up my exalting game next week, so I'll likely be offering crystal dragons in trade for exalt fodder adults if anyone wants to stock up on aging hatchlings now~


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling these 2


In AH atm.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I was almost positive I was going to join ice...But now I kind of want to stay in wind.  

But everyone post your favorite dragon!


----------



## Creeper$

need some petals to shower her in but i think shes my fave


----------



## f11

This one has to be my favorite, or at least one of them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> need some petals to shower her in but i think shes my fave



Aww! She's soooo pretty! I'm a sucker for Spirals.  


Crys said:


> This one has to be my favorite, or at least one of them.


Ohhhh nice! Very shiny.


----------



## Coach

I don't really have a favourite but this breeding pair is my life right now. Too bad the male has cool down time <.<


----------



## Cuppycakez

That's a good breeding pair. Contact me when they have babies I might buy one.


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Aww! She's soooo pretty! I'm a sucker for Spirals.



lol me too but shes an imperial


----------



## Coach

Creeper$ said:


> need some petals to shower her in but i think shes my fave









Daisy Flowerfall in the Marketplace if you need it!


----------



## Xanarcah

This guy is my favorite:






But this guy takes the cake in terms of looks:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Asta is top dragon, enough said




ugh she's so perfect <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> This guy is my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this guy takes the cake in terms of looks:



That second one is soooooooooo pretty!  


Creeper$ said:


> lol me too but shes an imperial



Whoops. XD That's what I meant.


----------



## nard

my fav right here, doppio <3


----------



## Creeper$

Coach said:


> Daisy Flowerfall in the Marketplace if you need it!



eeEEEE


----------



## tamagotchi

i hate all of my dragons tHEY WILL NEVER BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME.


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> i hate all of my dragons tHEY WILL NEVER BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME.



wow r00d gimme all ur dergs now!!!! ur probs abusing them!!


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> wow r00d gimme all ur dergs now!!!! ur probs abusing them!!



ch i treat them better than you would UM.

PS im goin to add u on FR now is tht OK


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> ch i treat them better than you would UM.
> 
> PS im goin to add u on FR now is tht OK



UMM do you play 24/7//??


PS ye thats fine


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> UMM do you play 24/7//??
> 
> 
> PS ye thats fine



no bc i have things to do UNLIKE U PROB ABLY


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> no bc i have things to do UNLIKE U PROB ABLY



lmao i HAVE A LIFE U DONt 


MY LIFE IS FR


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> i hate all of my dragons tHEY WILL NEVER BE GOOD ENOUGH FOR ME.



Well if you don't wannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnt themmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> lmao i HAVE A LIFE U DONt
> 
> 
> MY LIFE IS FR



do u wanna pick a fight _BUCKO_

these nerds wont get out of my lair and i need space to buy sTUFF


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> do u wanna pick a fight _BUCKO_
> 
> these nerds wont get out of my lair and i need space to buy sTUFF



ill take one


----------



## Coach

RetroT said:


> do u wanna pick a fight _BUCKO_
> 
> these nerds wont get out of my lair and i need space to buy sTUFF



Me plz kthxbai


----------



## Creeper$

oooH i will adopt the 1sst Mis trEATED souls!1!1!!!!1!!11!!!


----------



## tamagotchi

ok i can give them away for 10k or somthn bc i need like 20k lmao SORRY THERES ONLY 2  

crossroad or w.e


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> ok i can give them away for 10k or somthn bc i need like 20k lmao SORRY THERES ONLY 2
> 
> crossroad or w.e



i was kidding


theyre ugly lool


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> i was kidding
> 
> 
> theyre ugly lool



good i wouldve declined anyways because i ****n hate u


----------



## Creeper$

STUPID BOON OF FERTILITY BEIN SO EXPENSIVE AND HIGH CLASS NEEDS TO PIPE THE F*** DOWN


----------



## Coach

Creeper$ said:


> STUPID BOON OF FERTILITY BEIN SO EXPENSIVE AND HIGH CLASS NEEDS TO PIPE THE F*** DOWN



DID YOU GET THE FLOWERFALL?!


----------



## Creeper$

Coach said:


> DID YOU GET THE FLOWERFALL?!



NO ; A; I COULDNT FIND IT WAAAAH


----------



## Peisinoe

I have 2 that I really like

I need help picking apparel for him...













Also got this for exalt fodder...3 days ago. Can't bear to let her go..


----------



## Coach

Creeper$ said:


> NO ; A; I COULDNT FIND IT WAAAAH



I've snagged a violet and daisy one today. c:

I'm just buying them for profit though tbh

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I missed a red rose flowerfall waa


----------



## Creeper$

Coach said:


> I've snagged a violet and daisy one today. c:
> 
> I'm just buying them for profit though tbh
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But I missed a red rose flowerfall waa



LUCKYYYY


----------



## Coach

But it's mostly because I want these wolf capes

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## hypnoticsoul

@stina consider the sky blue silks for blizzard and the night sky ones for perona
@coach oh man i need a wolf pelt too :0 i'm needin brown


----------



## Peisinoe

@hypno Thanks!

Golem workshop is the worst


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> @hypno Thanks!
> 
> Golem workshop is the worst



YEAH IT IS i want all of those familiars but omg it takes 5 hits from scratch and some need two before you can use eliminate to get rid of it
and plus it's one of those venues w the bug of erasing your breath even tho eliminate killed the enemy


----------



## Naiad

So guys

Remember the WC hatchling I sold for 1T???






She actually hasn't been exalted yet woww


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> So guys
> 
> Remember the WC hatchling I sold for 1T???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually hasn't been exalted yet woww



bc she's cute as heck holla


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> So guys
> 
> Remember the WC hatchling I sold for 1T???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She actually hasn't been exalted yet woww



Aw, she even has a familiar and a name, ha ha.
How cute. <3

I love when people buy your old dergs, then months later you see that the derg is still with them, ha ha. u w u


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> I love when people buy your old dergs, then months later you see that the derg is still with them, ha ha. u w u



i would love that _if it happened to me_

instead i gave a newb a gen 1 and _it was gone 5 minutes later_


edit: oOOOHHH I JUST DRAGON SEARCHED HiM 


he's exalted omFG I WILL KILL SOMEONE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Aw, she even has a familiar and a name, ha ha.
> How cute. <3
> 
> I love when people buy your old dergs, then months later you see that the derg is still with them, ha ha. u w u



me too ah <3 <3 i like going back through some of them and being like wow!! they look so nice just think they would probably be fertilizer for the gladekeeper if it wasn't for this person
like the dragon that got scatterscrolled
ugh he looks so cute i hope if the newbie he was given decides to get rid of him gives him away or reads his description and sends him home i would hate to see him be exalted now that he's cute


----------



## Xanarcah

This was the only dragon I got for free when I was a newbie:






I forgot who gave him to me and I can't find the giveaway thread. But I hope the old owner eventually looks him up and sees that he's made it to level 25 and has a cute new familiar and he's being loved in an active lair. o:

I'm really proud of this dragon because of his history in my lair.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm pretty sure this is the only dragon I got.  
But she is sure pretty!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the only dragon I got.
> But she is sure pretty!



whoa shes sexy
i think i have a derg quite similar because dang i love those colors

i dont remember what was given to me... its been too long rip


----------



## tamagotchi

I got so many free honies [ the whole lair filled, actually, ha ha. ] and Gavotte was my first!





But I passed on my other newbie dragons to the last batch of newbies, I believe they all still have them. 

Gavotte is my precious baby and if I had to pick one dragon to keep forever it would be her. u w u


----------



## Cuppycakez

But honestly I feel the Flight Changing wait should be lowered to a month at the least. I know if I changed flights and didn't like it, I would probably stop playing for a majority of the 6 months.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just wondering, is there anyone in Light Flight here? (hee hee that rhymed  )


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Just wondering, is there anyone in Light Flight here? (hee hee that rhymed  )



I know Jawile (he doesn't post here) is.


----------



## Cuppycakez

*Sorry but everyone HAS to check out this lair...I mean I'm almost scared it's so .......strange...*


Start  HERE   then go to parents...then go to the whole lair....then page by page......


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> *Sorry but everyone HAS to check out this lair...I mean I'm almost scared it's so .......strange...*
> 
> 
> Start  HERE   then go to parents...then go to the whole lair....then page by page......



_You are my sunshine..

My only sunshine._


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> *Sorry but everyone HAS to check out this lair...I mean I'm almost scared it's so .......strange...*
> 
> 
> Start  HERE   then go to parents...then go to the whole lair....then page by page......



im terrified


----------



## tamagotchi

LMAO I LOVE THIS ONE






"no"


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> _You are my sunshine..
> 
> My only sunshine._



I love it!  I just _

love it my little sunshine, my little sunshine....... >:3 _

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> LMAO I LOVE THIS ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "no"


That one is really nice. I think it's the first time I've seen a tundra I like.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I love it!  I just _
> 
> love it my little sunshine, my little sunshine....... >:3 _
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> That one is really nice. I think it's the first time I've seen a tundra I like.



Same, lol. He's handsome. I also enjoy "Prisonor". 






He's being held captive by the Sunshine.

Their bios are really weird though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

What I'm wondering is....why are they named sunshine......and they all have no energy/food. Did the sun die out?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> What I'm wondering is....why are they named sunshine......and they all have no energy/food. Did the sun die out?



Someone took their Sunshine away.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Someone took their Sunshine away.



 



Also, is there a reason why I can't train this dragon? He doesn't come up when I set up my coli team...


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, is there a reason why I can't train this dragon? He doesn't come up when I set up my coli team...


You have to name him : )


----------



## tamagotchi

//CRIES.-

Meredith sold!! I have enough to buy a pair in the 10-20k range, but I still need the second coatl girl to sell for space. ; _ ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> You have to name him : )



Ohhhh thanks so much~  



RetroT said:


> //CRIES.-
> 
> Meredith sold!! I have enough to buy a pair in the 10-20k range, but I still need the second coatl girl to sell for space. ; _ ;


If you don't mind reposting the second coatl I can look and see if I'm interested? I don't think I saw her.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> If you don't mind reposting the second coatl I can look and see if I'm interested? I don't think I saw her.








Of course! She doesn't have a set price anymore, since I just need the space, ha ha.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> *Sorry but everyone HAS to check out this lair...I mean I'm almost scared it's so .......strange...*
> 
> 
> Start  HERE   then go to parents...then go to the whole lair....then page by page......



that got really awkward really fast
i am v uncomfortable


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> that got really awkward really fast
> i am v uncomfortable



Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.............


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> that got really awkward really fast
> i am v uncomfortable



same 
scarred for life over here

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Of course! She doesn't have a set price anymore, since I just need the space, ha ha.



oh wow that's a sexy dragon


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> *Sorry but everyone HAS to check out this lair...I mean I'm almost scared it's so .......strange...*
> 
> 
> Start  HERE   then go to parents...then go to the whole lair....then page by page......



This one lonely guy tho


----------



## Xanarcah

Gen 1 with Stripes for only 16k in the AH, if anyone was interested in it. Might be a good dragon for resale.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Gen 1 with Stripes for only 16k in the AH, if anyone was interested in it. Might be a good dragon for resale.


I was looking at this. And I saw that Faes have more then 1 set of arms. I dislike them so much more now. ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

The beginning of the tropical breeding pairs...

*Tropical Paradise Pair
[ Tropical and Paradise ]*






*
Tropical Fruits Pair
[ Quandong and Guayaba ]*







must get more breeding pairs..... but i have 420 treasure lmaoo​


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Snip!




 Those are so pretty! And you know what? YOU HAVE 2 PAIRS! You know what that means? I CAN GET ONE FROM EACH PAIR AND HAVE MY OWN TROPICAL BREEDING PAIR!!   

I mean, contact me when they have babies!


----------



## Shirohibiki

retro ur dergs r so hot omg
make gorg babies


----------



## hypnoticsoul

@retro yooo i would totally buy a hatchling from them along with coatls from the 4 other pinglists im on


----------



## Beary

Breeding paiirssss <3

*Light and Dark*










*Murk*









how the eff do I make them next to eachother


----------



## Xanarcah

Cute little girl for sale, someone should buy her~






Banana Crystal/Gold Shimmer/Banana Underbelly
Matching Light eyes. : D


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Those are so pretty! And you know what? YOU HAVE 2 PAIRS! You know what that means? I CAN GET ONE FROM EACH PAIR AND HAVE MY OWN TROPICAL BREEDING PAIR!!
> 
> I mean, contact me when they have babies!





hypnoticsoul said:


> @retro yooo i would totally buy a hatchling from them along with coatls from the 4 other pinglists im on



Aaah, will do! Hopefully they don't have like 1 egg I'll cry



Shirohibiki said:


> retro ur dergs r so hot omg
> make gorg babies



hOT DERGS. i need every hot derg but i have like 25 slots lmaoo

hot derg = hot dog



Beary said:


> Breeding paiirssss <3



om g Light and Dark is super cute AHHHH


----------



## Beary

Xanarcah said:


> Cute little girl for sale, someone should buy her~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Crystal/Gold Shimmer/Banana Underbelly
> Matching Light eyes. : D



I would but I have too many female dergs hnngngnfsff


----------



## Cuppycakez

See the thing is until I can find the right derg and get enough for it, then I have to wait for them to be able to breed. Then I can breed them and hopefully make some money. Because right now I don't have that great of income haha.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh no help




she's rtb but with no one to breed with


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Cute little girl for sale, someone should buy her~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Crystal/Gold Shimmer/Banana Underbelly
> Matching Light eyes. : D


oh my god
why must you tempt me like this


----------



## tamagotchi

its happenin again

im staying up


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> its happenin again
> 
> im staying up



retro no

go to sleep 

dream of dergs


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> retro no
> 
> go to sleep
> 
> dream of dergs



but


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> but



retro ill stay up w u
but i don't have school tomorrow so i can sleep til 11
yeah maybe laf is right u should sleep


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> but



*go sleep*

or if ya wanna wait until past rollover that'd be death but cool too


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> retro ill stay up w u
> but i don't have school tomorrow so i can sleep til 11
> yeah maybe laf is right u should sleep





Lafiel said:


> *go sleep*
> 
> or if ya wanna wait until past rollover that'd be death but cool too



lmao yea after i posted that i was just
"lmao **** this im bed" and i 

how do u not have school tomorrow wHAT


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> lmao yea after i posted that i was just
> "lmao **** this im bed" and i
> 
> how do u not have school tomorrow wHAT



i only go every other day my school's class setup if so stupid
4 classes 1 day and then 4 different classes the next day
i only take 2 classes in the morning and this week i went today and will again on thursday


----------



## hypnoticsoul

oh man does anyone wanna buy this thing for like 10k




i had plans for him but he has underbelly and he was supposed to have crackle and i dont wanna gene him and find him a mate so ick

or this one




remember when smoke was cool and popular i do


----------



## Astro0

selling this pretty girl for 120kT in the AH, isn't she gorgoeus!
edit: adult view!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

she grew :>




ayy now she needs some stuffs, maybe crimson silk sometime idk

oh my gosh look what I just picked up for 25 gems ahhhh




pretty pretty pretty
hER PARENTS NAMES THOUGH


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> selling this pretty girl for 120kT in the AH, isn't she gorgoeus!
> edit: adult view!


Donnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn't temp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.  I don't have enough but...maybe I can get enough.....possibly


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

@xarazura 
CUTIESSSSS, I'd buy, but lair space strikes again. And I have nests.
i did buy a christmas imp tho




anyone have a male for her that'll be RTB by the 20th/is RTB?, 10 days on her cooldown, just in time for christmas hatchies.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## hypnoticsoul

xarazura said:


> Oh I also have this guy I'm selling, I'll take anything over 6k / 14 gems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about his name (Vocado?), I didn't want my Arcadia to have unnamed babies
> Again just CR pls <3 I won't be here a lot but I'll be on FR.



oh what a cute :0 good luck selling


----------



## Cuppycakez

Can't wait for newbies on the 15th!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Can't wait for newbies on the 15th!



i can ick


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> i can ick



Haha true. Hopefully their all nice and stuff~!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Worst thing about being in Wind hands down: Being called a breezybutt....no people.....just....stop...


----------



## Zedark

So I'm gonna join on the 15th when it opens up again but I'm having trouble choosing my element
Do you think i should be fire, lightning or shadow?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Zedark said:


> So I'm gonna join on the 15th when it opens up again but I'm having trouble choosing my element
> Do you think i should be fire, lightning or shadow?



i've heard they all have a lot of nice people so that's great
also consider eye color before you make your final choice and ofc you can read about each flight before you choose


----------



## Xanarcah

My fire pair gave me a 2 egg nest. .-.

I hope at least one of them is crystal. D:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> My fire pair gave me a 2 egg nest. .-.
> 
> I hope at least one of them is crystal. D:



which pair? :0


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> which pair? :0



These two:











They have a great chance of hatching triple fire crystal babies, but only two eggs...

Gonna sell this pair right after the nest is done so I haven't named the male.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> They have a great chance of hatching triple fire crystal babies, but only two eggs...
> 
> Gonna sell this pair right after the nest is done so I haven't named the male.



ooh those are nice! good luck getting the crystal holy heck


----------



## Shirohibiki

still looking for an arcane, fire, ice and light egg to trade for the achievement! if anyone has them id love to borrow em


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> ooh those are nice! good luck getting the crystal holy heck



Thanks, fingers crossed over here. : D

Either way, all the babies should be pretty and have reasonably well matching red eyes.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> still looking for an arcane, fire, ice and light egg to trade for the achievement! if anyone has them id love to borrow em



i'll let you know if i come across any c:


Xanarcah said:


> Thanks, fingers crossed over here. : D
> 
> Either way, all the babies should be pretty and have reasonably well matching red eyes.



that's true! and they'll at least be xxy, and those still sell well for whatever reason
they're so common you would think everyone that wants one would have one


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zedark said:


> So I'm gonna join on the 15th when it opens up again but I'm having trouble choosing my element
> Do you think i should be fire, lightning or shadow?



My top 3 are Light, Wind, or Ice.  But I recommend Lightning/Shadow. Lightnings eyes are better. 


I was thinking maybe the owner of this thread could edit it every so often with news like register windows, yata yata. 



Xanarcah said:


> These two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a great chance of hatching triple fire crystal babies, but only two eggs...
> 
> Gonna sell this pair right after the nest is done so I haven't named the male.



Also wow! Really pretty!  I hope they give you crystal babies. 

And I'm always seeing guests on this thread. We must be the cool kids. 


*reminds everyone they can register the 15th* 


Also, I was thinking for a fun game, like maybe you get to pick one of your dragons, then your like flying through the air. As you fly through the air you can pick up small amounts of treasure along the way the farther and farther you go, the scene in the sky and background changes to the different flight areas.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> And I'm always seeing guests on this thread. We must be the cool kids.



or it's because someone made a post about that accidentally sold dragon on a drama blog and then people were linked here and wanna know what went down


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> still looking for an arcane, fire, ice and light egg to trade for the achievement! if anyone has them id love to borrow em




I have all except light. Let me know when you're ready to trade  

Also anyone else needs achievement lmk. 

Anyone want to buy some crystals check on the last page of my lair : '(


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> I have all except light. Let me know when you're ready to trade
> 
> *Also anyone else needs achievement lmk.*
> 
> Anyone want to buy some crystals check on the last page of my lair : '(



would you happen to have the heavy earthshaker idol? ;u; it's the last doll i need for that achievement


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> or it's because someone made a post about that accidentally sold dragon on a drama blog and then people were linked here and wanna know what went down



What?? Can you link me to the blog? I want to see it now.......


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> What?? Can you link me to the blog? I want to see it now.......



nah we don't need more drama goin on


----------



## Creeper$

*lol there's literally 10 guests watching as i post this*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. I found the tumblr.......I mean I didn't see anyone giving death threats here..so not sure what they're talking about.....


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> nah we don't need more drama goin on



Probably the best decision. o:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I found the tumblr.......I mean I didn't see anyone giving death threats here..so not sure what they're talking about.....



i went back through and i did see one death threat, and despite it being super minor, the post _did_ say the person would die so that technically does count
but yeah it's in the past

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Probably the best decision. o:



yeah
just go back to crying bc 1 egg everyone it's okay


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> i went back through and i did see one death threat, and despite it being super minor, the post _did_ say the person would die so that technically does count
> but yeah it's in the past
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> just go back to crying bc 1 egg everyone it's okay



Haha, I have another crystal pair that's RTB tomorrow and I totally will cry more if they have a 1 egg nest. xD;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, I have another crystal pair that's RTB tomorrow and I totally will cry more if they have a 1 egg nest. xD;



omg
i regret my only crystals being an imp and two crystals because their cooldown is so long
3 whole days until jeannie can breed and i can make more crystal babs. also i really need to point out: crystal chocolate looks like shiny rock poop.


----------



## Libra

Xanarcah said:


> I'm going to have to up my exalting game next week, so I'll likely be offering crystal dragons in trade for exalt fodder adults if anyone wants to stock up on aging hatchlings now~



I have a few adults you can have. Just let me know when you want them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> i went back through and i did see one death threat, and despite it being super minor, the post _did_ say the person would die so that technically does count
> but yeah it's in the past
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> yeah
> just go back to crying bc 1 egg everyone it's okay



Oh really?? I must have not seen that one. XD But yep it's in the past!


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> or it's because someone made a post about that accidentally sold dragon on a drama blog and then people were linked here and wanna know what went down



ha haaa

of course. 
i already apologised tho so w.e we're cool

thats why there were like 85942036 guests jesus christ what is wrong w them


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't want my username to FR in the main post anymore...how dare you block me there stupid tumblr person


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> ha haaa
> 
> of course.
> i already apologised tho so w.e we're cool
> 
> thats why there were like 85942036 guests jesus christ what is wrong w them



yeah but the queue for that blog is usually like a day/a few hours behind so chances are that post was sent in right toward the beginning
so no one would know about the apology before reading the whole part of the thread but yeah whatever


Spoiler: rlly tho rock poop


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> omg
> i regret my only crystals being an imp and two crystals because their cooldown is so long
> 3 whole days until jeannie can breed and i can make more crystal babs. also i really need to point out: crystal chocolate looks like shiny rock poop.



Yesssss imp cool downs just kill me. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Libra said:


> I have a few adults you can have. Just let me know when you want them.



Excellent! I'll get with you about trading as soon as the battle royale is over.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Yesssss imp cool downs just kill me. D:



imps ughhhh
and coatls & wildclaws is like a once a month thing too so i just
pls


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't want my username to FR in the main post anymore...how dare you block me there stupid tumblr person



its ok w.e if they blocked you thats their thing not like theyd care anyways lmaoo 
who care
just raise your pretty dergs girl 



hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah but the queue for that blog is usually like a day/a few hours behind so chances are that post was sent in right toward the beginning
> so no one would know about the apology before reading the whole part of the thread but yeah whatever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rlly tho rock poop



hah a lmao i m trying to find it i hope im blocked i deserve this 

OMG he's so adorable hwat is happening HES CUTE


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> its ok w.e if they blocked you thats their thing not like theyd care anyways lmaoo
> who care
> just raise your pretty dergs girl
> 
> 
> 
> hah a lmao i m trying to find it i hope im blocked i deserve this
> 
> OMG he's so adorable hwat is happening HES CUTE



SHE LOOKS LIKE POOP THO or like. christmas cartoons' rendition of pound cake


----------



## gnoixaim

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah but the queue for that blog is usually like a day/a few hours behind so chances are that post was sent in right toward the beginning
> so no one would know about the apology before reading the whole part of the thread but yeah whatever
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rlly tho rock poop



omg, bless her. LOL.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> SHE LOOKS LIKE POOP THO or like. christmas cartoons' rendition of pound cake



o mG ITS A GIRL OK

MAYB MAKE THE BLUE RED OR W.E????? WOULD THAT BE WORSE??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ahh yes, that tumblr blog.... i just avoid it... really don't need anymore drama.




hypnoticsoul said:


> also i really need to point out: crystal chocolate looks like shiny rock poop.


_shiny rock poop oh my god_
it really does though




now i want a shiny rock poop dragon


----------



## Cuppycakez

But this..what's so bad about the name Mulch? 

 Bloop  I'm going to stop talking about this Tumblr now...but.... XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> ahh yes, that tumblr blog.... i just avoid it... really don't need anymore drama.
> 
> 
> 
> _shiny rock poop oh my god_
> it really does though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want a shiny rock poop dragon


It's kind of pretty..but realllllllllllllly unpretty at the same time.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

imagine if i had the gems to make the entire front page of my lair rock poop
i would do it if i had the means

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> But this..what's so bad about the name *Mulch*?



if only you had seen the war that i had seen


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> would you happen to have the heavy earthshaker idol? ;u; it's the last doll i need for that achievement




I do!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> I do!



oh :0 could i borrow it please? ;u;


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh :0 could i borrow it please? ;u;




Okay and when you get achievie whenever that is lol. Can I borrow the others for it?


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> But this..what's so bad about the name Mulch?
> 
> Bloop  I'm going to stop talking about this Tumblr now...but.... XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> It's kind of pretty..but realllllllllllllly unpretty at the same time.





Spoiler: um everyone should shut up now bc we all apologised now pls go ok have a good day bye











btw cassiah sorry for shown pm ily


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> imagine if i had the gems to make the entire front page of my lair rock poop
> i would do it if i had the means
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> if only you had seen the war that i had seen



Oh wow, there was a war? Sounds bad.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> Okay and when you get achievie whenever that is lol. Can I borrow the others for it?



yep! i've herd that the doll and runestone achievements have a bit of a delay on them, but whenever i get it , i will send them all over c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: um everyone should shut up now bc we all apologised now pls go ok have a good day bye
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76979



yes
can we please move on now k thx bye


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: um everyone should shut up now bc we all apologised now pls go ok have a good day bye
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76979



TAKE THAT 987482347 GUESTS!  But Im glad you too made up!  


OK SELF STOP TALKING ABOUT IT XD


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Spoiler: um everyone should shut up now bc we all apologised now pls go ok have a good day bye
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 76979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw cassiah sorry for shown pm ily



oh man i messaged cassiah's friend instead of cassiah
frickity frack


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> oh man i messaged cassiah's friend instead of cassiah
> frickity frack



o mg i 

how do u even mix it uP


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> o mg i
> 
> how do u even mix it uP



BECAUSE IDK but i sent another message to the right person ok sh


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yep! i've herd that the doll and runestone achievements have a bit of a delay on them, but whenever i get it , i will send them all over c:



I still haven't gotten the doll achievement yet. D: I've had them for around a month already and no achievement in sight.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I still haven't gotten the doll achievement yet. D: I've had them for around a month already and no achievement in sight.



yeah, idk. it's really weird. it took me around a week to get the chess set achievement
are u sure you have all 11


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah, idk. it's really weird. it took me around a week to get the chess set achievement
> are u sure you have all 11



Yep, my friend got the achievement with them. .-. Took them 2 weeks.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Yep, my friend got the achievement with them. .-. Took them 2 weeks.



it won't do much, but you could try going to the bug report forum and see if anyone can help you out.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> it won't do much, but you could try going to the bug report forum and see if anyone can help you out.



That's probably what I would do. I wonder why some come really quickly and others take a while? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Another turd for you guys!  Only 50k treasure! 
BBCode:


----------



## hypnoticsoul

so today we confirmed that not every color is good crystal
unless you like poop


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> so today we confirmed that not every color is good crystal
> unless you like poop



_Yeaaah..._


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> _Yeaaah..._



just wait until facet
double poop


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> just wait until facet
> double poop



Ew, omg no. NO.

guests are still here? huh.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Ew, omg no. NO.
> 
> guests are still here? huh.



oh im gonna do it
i'm gonna get a double poop dragon
yeah, but there's usually one or two roaming around. who knows what they do. maybe some people just like reading conversations about pixel dragons


----------



## Coach

My Dragon now has an amazing blood red wolf cape! Thank you, Cuppycakez!


----------



## Xanarcah

Coach said:


> My Dragon now has an amazing blood red wolf cape! Thank you, Cuppycakez!



Ohman, this looks fantastic! The colors go so well together.


----------



## Creeper$

*umm..noob here but can someone explain LvP *


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> *umm..noob here but can someone explain LvP *



It's short for lightning vs plague.


----------



## tamagotchi

Coach said:


> My Dragon now has an amazing blood red wolf cape! Thank you, Cuppycakez!



Oh man, he looks really awesome! Congrats on getting the wolf cape, he looks great.

Also, by the way, I found a crystal variation that I really like:





Looks like ripped flesh.


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> It's short for lightning vs plague.



*I know that but what's going on? i mean I know its a push for dominance but...*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Creeper$ said:


> *I know that but what's going on? i mean I know its a push for dominance but...*



that's it tho? they're just gonna be fighting each other for dominance next week.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> so today we confirmed that not every color is good crystal
> unless you like poop



I already knew that. I've seen some very ugly crystals.


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> *I know that but what's going on? i mean I know its a push for dominance but...*



Plague is serious about dominance. XD

Also, I heard from a friend of mine that a while back a bunch of plague's Dom leaders jumped ship to lightning. So when we face off against them it's like we want to win to rub it in their faces.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Plague is serious about dominance. XD
> 
> Also, I heard from a friend of mine that a while back a bunch of plague's Dom leaders jumped ship to lightning. So when we face off against them it's like we want to win to rub it in their faces.



yeah, i remember when people were making a big deal about that switch lmao
i'll send you some exalts xoxo


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> that's it tho? they're just gonna be fighting each other for dominance next week.



That's nice. I've been at Wind for a month almost and we haven't done any pushes except Battle Royale which is right now.  


Coach said:


> My Dragon now has an amazing blood red wolf cape! Thank you, Cuppycakez!


He look sooooooooooooooo cool! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Plague is serious about dominance. XD
> 
> Also, I heard from a friend of mine that a while back a bunch of plague's Dom leaders jumped ship to lightning. So when we face off against them it's like we want to win to rub it in their faces.



Oh wow Ditchers! I was thinking of switching to Plague just for dominance since it's like my favorite thing about Flight Rising.  

But I've heard Ice is plague without the gore.  So if that's true, it'll be like I'm in plague!


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> But I've heard Ice is plague without the gore.  So if that's true, it'll be like I'm in plague!



What's so bad about gore? We've got threads about dead things, threads about playing with dead things, threads about seeing dead things... xD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also, I was wondering. How do flights decide....well...let me use an example...

Ok, so Lightning and Plague are pushing for Dom against each other. How did they decide that? I mean did one of the Plague members just PM a lightning member and be all "You, me dominance next week. Be there" or..like...I just don't get it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> What's so bad about gore? We've got threads about dead things, threads about playing with dead things, threads about seeing dead things... xD



No no no no no! I didn't mean anything bad about gore, I like gore most of the time.  I was just saying somewhere I read Ice is Plague without gore. I've thought about joining Plague. ( and every other flight a million times )


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, I was wondering. How do flights decide....well...let me use an example...
> 
> Ok, so Lightning and Plague are pushing for Dom against each other. How did they decide that? I mean did one of the Plague members just PM a lightning member and be all "You, me dominance next week. Be there" or..like...I just don't get it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No no no no no! I didn't mean anything bad about gore, I like gore most of the time.  I was just saying somewhere I read Ice is Plague without gore. I've thought about joining Plague. ( and every other flight a million times )



*yeees join plague we're p fun and i need a friend*


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> What's so bad about gore? We've got threads about dead things, threads about playing with dead things, threads about seeing dead things... xD


That sounds just wonderful. I guess it may beat the fact that all we do is make puns and worship the Icewarden while calling him cute, but that's merely a matter of opinion, really.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Creeper$ said:


> *yeees join plague we're p fun and i need a friend*



i think the majority of people in this thread are plague lmao what're u doin


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i think the majority of people in this thread are plague lmao what're u doin



join earth or sister nature


----------



## Creeper$

hypnoticsoul said:


> i think the majority of people in this thread are plague lmao what're u doin



*BUT FLU MOMMA NEED MOOORE MINIONS*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> *yeees join plague we're p fun and i need a friend*



I've thought about Plague. Right now I'm stuck between Ice or Light because GLITTTERRRRRR

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> join earth or sister nature



Your in plague too right? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I feel like a big part of me leaving wind is being called a breezy butt. I *HATE* it for some reason... XD


----------



## Xanarcah

@Cuppycakez
I think most flights don't push  for dom more than one time every month and a half or so. It takes a lot of time and money.

I thought you said you weren't interested in the coli anymore?

I think we were originally planning on pushing this week against shadow, but then they decided to do the battle royale this week so we switched.


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> I've thought about Plague. Right now I'm stuck between Ice or Light because GLITTTERRRRRR



*If you want glitter, i would think arcane...cuz yknow they got like a space theme...idk*


----------



## f11

Lmao I wanted to join Plague but Plaguebringer scared me.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, I feel like a big part of me leaving wind is being called a breezy butt. I *HATE* it for some reason... XD


Sounds like a hilarious term for a fart or something. XD;


----------



## Creeper$

Crys said:


> Lmao I wanted to join Plague but Plaguebringer scared me.



*Nah flu momma's just a big sweetie*


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> *If you want glitter, i would think arcane...cuz yknow they got like a space theme...idk*



Arcane is very magical. O: also they're the biggest flight.


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Arcane is very magical. O: also they're the biggest flight.



*thought it was fire?*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Sounds like a hilarious term for a fart or something. XD;



Exactly....


----------



## hypnoticsoul

@cuppycakez i would choose light over ice ngl. more aesthetically pleasing, less snow. they have it all


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> @Cuppycakez
> I think most flights don't push  for dom more than one time every month and a half or so. It takes a lot of time and money.
> 
> I thought you said you weren't interested in the coli anymore?
> 
> I think we were originally planning on pushing this week against shadow, but then they decided to do the battle royale this week so we switched.



I made myself get re-interested........... xD Yeah......I don't know, I think I just like sending dragons away.


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> *thought it was fire?*



Fire is tiny, isn't it? O: check on the world map page. Arcane is like 15k people I think.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> @cuppycakez i would choose light over ice ngl. more aesthetically pleasing, less snow. they have it all


I know but....Ice has the eyes. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Fire is tiny, isn't it? O: check on the world map page. Arcane is like 15k people I think.



Yeah, I thought Fire was like bottom 3 in size.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I made myself get re-interested........... xD Yeah......I don't know, I think I just like sending dragons away.



Coli is super tedious for me. XD; I only grind/farm when there's an event going on. If you like exalting dragons though, then plague might be good for you.


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> I know but....Ice has the eyes.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I thought Fire was like bottom 3 in size.



*lol i was way off*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Coli is super tedious for me. XD; I only grind/farm when there's an event going on. If you like exalting dragons though, then plague might be good for you.



Hah. That's true. I mean......possibly.  

I being in wind is ok, I just hate being called a breezy butt so much...........I want to leave....... is that bad?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have this big feeling...that..Arcane or Nature is going to do this huge thing where they exalt like 7000 dragons all at once and ...yeah...


----------



## tamagotchi

Arcane looks nice! Plus, if you have some colorful dergins, their eyes look great on them. Plus, the deity is really, really cute..

I think light is cool, too, but only because the eyes looks pretty.

Nature and Earth have some cool eyes, too, and so far Gladekeeper is one of my favorite deities, she's so snobby and classy, lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Hah. That's true. I mean......possibly.
> 
> I being in wind is ok, I just hate being called a breezy butt so much...........I want to leave....... is that bad?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have this big feeling...that..Arcane or Nature is going to do this huge thing where they exalt like 7000 dragons all at once and ...yeah...


Nah, it's understandable. Ice and light are also powerhouses in the Dom world if you were in love with those eyes, though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Nah, it's understandable. Ice and light are also powerhouses in the Dom world if you were in love with those eyes, though.



Sounds...innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnteresting.... Powerhouses......  What I told my self before was no switching until I have enough gems to come back...buuuuuuuuuuuuut.  I don't see that happening for 3 months annnnnnnnnnnnnnyway.  

Any one have any tips for earning gems?


----------



## Aradai

NHEVERMIND


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Arcane looks nice! Plus, if you have some colorful dergins, their eyes look great on them. Plus, the deity is really, really cute..
> 
> I think light is cool, too, but only because the eyes looks pretty.
> 
> Nature and Earth have some cool eyes, too, and so far Gladekeeper is one of my favorite deities, she's so snobby and classy, lol.



there was once somethin going around about the arcanist having a crush on gladekeeper it was hella cute


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> there was once somethin going around about the arcanist having a crush on gladekeeper it was hella cute



//desperately switches to arcane.-

ha ha that's so cute omg
COUGH
i mean no she's way too fancy for him


----------



## f11

Lol my flight ships bossman (Stormcatcher) and Lighteweaver


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> there was once somethin going around about the arcanist having a crush on gladekeeper it was hella cute


Aw that's so cute!


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakes gave me a guide, and made flight-choosing a lot harder XD
I'm thinking, Ice, Wind, Shadow, or maybe Plague.
GWAH


----------



## FireNinja1

Nanobyte said:


> Cuppycakes gave me a guide, and made flight-choosing a lot harder XD
> I'm thinking, Ice, Wind, Shadow, or maybe Plague.
> GWAH


Please just join ice. Plague is somewhat...disturbing. in a good way! but still go with ice


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Crys said:


> Lol my flight ships bossman (Stormcatcher) and Lighteweaver



i've seen some cute stuff of them too ah uvu



Nanobyte said:


> Cuppycakes gave me a guide, and made flight-choosing a lot harder XD
> I'm thinking, Ice, Wind, Shadow, or maybe Plague.
> GWAH



honestly, i'd go with either ice or shadow


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> Please just join ice. Plague is somewhat...disturbing. in a good way! but still go with ice



Yes, we are very,_ very_ disturbing.

And that's why we sacrafice our dragons to Plaguemami!


----------



## Nanobyte

Sorry Icepapa, sorry Drool Mom, sorry Plaguemama, but I think I'm gonna join wind.


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> Sorry Icepapa, sorry Drool Mom, sorry Plaguemama, but I think I'm gonna join wind.



Damn Wind and their sexy deity!


----------



## nard

Nanobyte said:


> Sorry Icepapa, sorry Drool Mom, sorry Plaguemama, but I think I'm gonna join wind.



YAS 


COME HUG HOT DAD WITH ME


----------



## FireNinja1

NO, NO

YOU WILL REGRET IT


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> NO, NO
> 
> YOU WILL REGRET IT



BACK OFF


WE HAVE CLAIMED NANOBYTE IN THE NAME OF WIND


----------



## hypnoticsoul

another day, another victim


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> Sorry Icepapa, sorry Drool Mom, sorry Plaguemama, but I think I'm gonna join wind.



rip

_I thought we had something_


----------



## tamagotchi

It's okay, I'd rather poke dead things myself. >:u 

Besides, we all know that Lady Plague is...


_ the best._


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> I have all except light. Let me know when you're ready to trade
> 
> Also anyone else needs achievement lmk.
> 
> Anyone want to buy some crystals check on the last page of my lair : '(



oh omg sorry stina, i was at the doctors!! but im ready whenever you are, tysm qvq


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> It's okay, I'd rather poke dead things myself. >:u
> 
> Besides, we all know that Lady Plague is...
> 
> 
> _ the best._



Icedad is the coolest xoxo


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> Icedad is the coolest xoxo



ok fine then they can be coolest together

nO ONE ELSE THO


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> BACK OFF
> 
> 
> WE HAVE CLAIMED NANOBYTE IN THE NAME OF WIND


I DONT CARE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY

ICE IS STILL THE BEST

NANO YOU WILL REGRET IT IF YOU GO TO WIND


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> I DONT CARE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY
> 
> ICE IS STILL THE BEST
> 
> NANO YOU WILL REGRET IT IF YOU GO TO WIND



SHE WILL LOVE NOODLE DAD SMH

GET oUT!!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> SHE WILL LOVE NOODLE DAD SMH
> 
> GET oUT!!!


NO YOU GET OUT

SHE WILL LOVE ICEDADDY MORE


----------



## tamagotchi

everyone should shut up because we all know who the coolest deity is


*me*


im from the coolkid flight how about you all go home


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> everyone should shut up because we all know who the coolest deity is
> 
> 
> *me*
> 
> 
> im from the coolkid flight how about you all go home



and im da life club deity

get out u have no life


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> and im da life club deity
> 
> get out u have no life



yea ok you keep telling yourself that child but that doesnt mean itll come true <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

but wait
what about pie flight


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> but wait
> what about pie flight



truly the best flight


----------



## Beary

Shirohibiki said:


> truly the best flight



ice is best
just shh
shhhh
accept it and you get gingerbread


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Beary said:


> ice is best
> just shh
> shhhh
> accept it and you get gingerbread



nah
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1159524&page=1


----------



## Cuppycakez

YAYYY NEW WINDY SO EXCITED I MUST STAY AND SHOW YOU THE WAYS OF WIND!


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> rip
> 
> _I thought we had something_



sorry baby but i walk the noodle path
call me sometime


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> sorry baby but i walk the noodle path
> call me sometime



no I'll just get a new bae

_The cold never bothered me anywayyyyyyy_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> sorry baby but i walk the noodle path
> call me sometime



YEAH NOODLE PATHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> no I'll just get a new bae
> 
> _The cold never bothered me anywayyyyyyy_



You literally....just...gave me a big reason....Not to join Ice later...     I thought Ice was almost as perfect as Wind.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> nah
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1159524&page=1



ice may be fantastic, but _pie is best_


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> no I'll just get a new bae
> 
> _The cold never bothered me anywayyyyyyy_



BUT BAE NO
bae ;^;


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> YEAH NOODLE PATHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You literally....just...gave me a big reason....Not to join Ice later...     I thought Ice was almost as perfect as Wind.



whut

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> BUT BAE NO
> bae ;^;



sry u made ur choice </3


----------



## Nanobyte

FireNinja1 said:


> I DONT CARE WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY
> 
> ICE IS STILL THE BEST
> 
> NANO YOU WILL REGRET IT IF YOU GO TO WIND


they have a newspaper so 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> whut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sry u made ur choice </3



baby i confess my love in the noodle noospaper

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> ice may be fantastic, but _pie is best_



pie is second to the wind flight
we have newspaper and noodle dad
that is why we are superior


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> whut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sry u made ur choice </3


Frozen...you...quoted frozen..and I HATE frozen because it's so over rated......and..ice and frozen=related.  Nothing major at all but .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> they have a newspaper so
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> baby i confess my love in the noodle noospaper


Can you link me I can't find it. ;-;


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Frozen...you...quoted frozen..and I HATE frozen because it's so over rated......and..ice and frozen=related.  Nothing major at all but .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Can you link me I can't find it. ;-;



The newspaper?
I don't actually know where it is tbh
the guide said they had a newspaper so XD


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Frozen...you...quoted frozen..and I HATE frozen because it's so over rated......and..ice and frozen=related.  Nothing major at all but .
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Can you link me I can't find it. ;-;



frozen was a good movie smh
u can't have ice without ice references



Nanobyte said:


> The newspaper?
> I don't actually know where it is tbh
> the guide said they had a newspaper so XD



 

i think ice has one too but idk I've never bothered finding it


----------



## tamagotchi

//SCREECHES.-

I NEVER NOTICED THIS BUT FLAMECALLER IS VERY

VERY
*
handsome*

( or hot if u know what i mean )

welcome me when i arrive fire flight one day


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> //SCREECHES.-
> 
> I NEVER NOTICED THIS BUT FLAMECALLER IS VERY
> 
> VERY
> *
> handsome*
> 
> ( or hot if u know what i mean )
> 
> welcome me when i arrive fire flight one day



srry wind is hot dad


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> srry wind is hot dad



hahaha 

_shut up._

( flamecaller is acshully a lady )


----------



## nard

why is this even


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> why is this even



no pls she needs to be more gross!!!!!!!!

i bet gladekeeper did it to make her pretty

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps what is this weirdo worth


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> why is this even



MORE LIKE WHY _WOULDNT_ IT EVEN
ITS SO ADORABLE I LOVE THAT PIC


----------



## Peisinoe

Wow I suck. Shiro sending eggs. 


Also hypno sending the doll


----------



## f11

Kinda want to join Water bc apparently they keep to themselves alot. Then Arcane, bc like them i really don't care about dom. Last, earth bc peace and its so small.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Wow I suck. Shiro sending eggs.
> 
> 
> Also hypno sending the doll



tysm bb!!!! will send em back as soon as i get the achis <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> Kinda want to join Water bc apparently they keep to themselves alot. Then Arcane, bc like them i really don't care about dom. Last, earth bc peace and its so small.



water was fun to be in  tidedaddy <3


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> water was fun to be in  tidedaddy <3



_he doesnt care about you

he doesnt care about anyone

he doesnt care about anything

*HE 

DOESNT

CARE*_


----------



## Nanobyte

Fuzzling said:


> _he doesnt care about you
> 
> he doesnt care about anyone
> 
> he doesnt care about anything
> 
> *HE
> 
> DOESNT
> 
> CARE*_



ouch
that must hurt


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> _he doesnt care about you
> 
> he doesnt care about anyone
> 
> he doesnt care about anything
> 
> *HE
> 
> DOESNT
> 
> CARE*_



thats ok
i dont mind


----------



## Peisinoe

Sent Shiro!!  <3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> _he doesnt care about you
> 
> he doesnt care about anyone
> 
> he doesnt care about anything
> 
> *HE
> 
> DOESNT
> 
> CARE*_



none of the deities care it's a fact of life


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Sent Shiro!!  <3



sent back!! THANK YOU SO MUCH <3333 now i just need the light egg 8D!!
and... like half of the dolls...but since those achis are like half broken i dont care about that much


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> none of the deities care it's a fact of life



Icedaddy's a TsunTsun <3

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl6&id=1243347&page=1

this thread tho
for the #cool kids only


----------



## Creeper$

*ok pie is my flight now*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> *ok pie is my flight now*


I think we agree that we should all join Pie Flight!


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> I think we agree that we should all join Pie Flight!



*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*pls guise*


----------



## Cuppycakez

I also think Lazy should be a flight. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Since ya know I'm super lazy.


----------



## toxapex

There's a 314% chance of me joining Pi Flight!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Icedaddy's a TsunTsun <3
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl6&id=1243347&page=1
> 
> this thread tho
> for the #cool kids only



Oh. You mean Ice peeps. Well. I'd come but Nano is coming to Wind so I have to stay!   



tokayseye said:


> There's a 314% chance of me joining Pi Flight!



Well, we all welcome you! 
But anyway, are you joining on the 15th? What flight are you joining?  (Besides Pie)


----------



## toxapex

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh. You mean Ice peeps. Well. I'd come but Nano is coming to Wind so I have to stay!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we all welcome you!
> But anyway, are you joining on the 15th? What flight are you joining?  (Besides Pie)



Haha nah I already joined back in the beginning of November, but I just recently started playing it regularly (read: two days ago) 

I'm part of Ice flight. But I hope that doesn't make the other flights give me the cold shoulder.


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> Haha nah I already joined back in the beginning of November, but I just recently started playing it regularly (read: two days ago)
> 
> I'm part of Ice flight. But I hope that doesn't make the other flights give me the cold shoulder.



o hai bae 
does that mean you'll take your dergs back now?


----------



## toxapex

Lafiel said:


> o hai bae
> does that mean you'll take your dergs back now?



;0 Sure

Unless you want them


----------



## nard

tokayseye said:


> Haha nah I already joined back in the beginning of November, but I just recently started playing it regularly (read: two days ago)
> 
> I'm part of Ice flight. But I hope that doesn't make the other flights give me the cold shoulder.



if u people don't stop making ice puns im gonna-

ok nate chill out, chill


----------



## toxapex

Fuzzling said:


> if u people don't stop making ice puns im gonna-
> 
> ok nate chill out, chill



Getting a little


frosty


aren't you?


----------



## Peisinoe

Pssst


buy me....


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Stina said:


> Pssst
> 
> 
> buy me....



i'm v conflicted because i want her but i only need like 60k until my next expansion ah


----------



## tamagotchi

its when i have breeding pairs i realize i have 0 lair space and a thousand treasure
wh
where was i even going with this????
what did i even plan to do how did i even think this was going to work lmao


----------



## Peisinoe

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm v conflicted because i want her but i only need like 60k until my next expansion ah



Save the treasure!


----------



## f11

Stina said:


> Pssst
> 
> 
> buy me....


rip. How much would you accept in gems??


----------



## hypnoticsoul

rip ;( maybe some other time


----------



## Peisinoe

Crys said:


> rip. How much would you accept in gems??



250 friend

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> rip ;( maybe some other time



no worries. I have more crystal babes lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Anyone have any tips for getting gems?  Just wondering...


----------



## f11

Stina said:


> 250 friend
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> no worries. I have more crystal babes lol


frickkity frack time to sell me berserkers


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Anyone have any tips for getting gems?  Just wondering...



slowly save up the ones you get once a day, sell dragons/items for gems, not much you can do except buy them/buy them from other players.



um guys
'There are currently 54 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 48 guests)'
r u serious
so many guests
wow


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. Because someone re-brought it up on the Drama Rising thread and called us all F-Tards. Really? Like how immature of them.


 TO ALL GUESTS WE HAVE MADE UP, GROW UP AND GET OVER IT, THANKS.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

@crys yeah i get most of mine from selling items


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> ;0 Sure
> 
> Unless you want them





Twilight Sparkle said:


> slowly save up the ones you get once a day, sell dragons/items for gems, not much you can do except buy them/buy them from other players.
> 
> 
> 
> um guys
> 'There are currently 54 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 48 guests)'
> r u serious
> so many guests
> wow



Who wants to guess why? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh **** that multiple quote rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Who wants to guess why?



Haha I just said why. 

Well to all the guests..just know that we have all made up. Go ahead. Block us on FR if you can find our usernames. Whatever. I just hope you are all mature enough to actually not block us for a problem that has been resolved. Thanks.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ok really now seriously, get out guests cause it's over and done now, we don't need to drag it futher
gold stars for everyone who cant be mature over a pixel dragon game, wow so mature!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

71 guests...OMG..........like...WOAH....


----------



## tamagotchi

Since 68 guests decided to show up, I'm just gonna' bring up this post again. 








This is the entire apologize post. Again, I'm really sorry. Hopefully everyone else is, too.


----------



## Nanobyte

*Dear Guests,
If you're from Drama Rising, maybe go away. There's nothing juicy here for you to dig up, except us being awesome. So go away, go find some other drama.*


----------



## hypnoticsoul

u know u guys could relax
ignore the guests
and continue your lives bc chances are they're not gonna be reading this page so they won't see you shouting that it's over


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> u know u guys could relax
> ignore the guests
> and continue your lives bc chances are they're not gonna be reading this page so they won't see you shouting that it's over



u cant relax with 68 invisible persons watching u

also where were you all linked from if u read this pls i doubt its drama rising because that does not attract 68 people


----------



## Nanobyte

they're coming
*leave guests we does not like you*


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> u cant relax with 68 invisible persons watching u



Haha right?


----------



## Naiad

hypnoticsoul said:


> u know u guys could relax
> ignore the guests
> and continue your lives bc chances are they're not gonna be reading this page so they won't see you shouting that it's over



truuu

so guys
I have a hatchling I need to send away






she's free someone take her pls I need the space


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> truuu
> 
> so guys
> I have a hatchling I need to send away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's free someone take her pls I need the space



zomg sexy i kinda want it
i lied i dont like her secondary ):


----------



## Nanobyte

*the guests are here and they're hungry for drama
quick! insult your shoulder partner!*

not sorry


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> she's free someone take her pls I need the space



oh no she's cute


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> truuu
> 
> so guys
> I have a hatchling I need to send away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she's free someone take her pls I need the space



if shiro ain't want her shes mine MK


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> *the guests are here and they're hungry for drama
> quick! insult your shoulder partner!*
> 
> not sorry





hypnoticsoul said:


> oh no she's cute



HYPNO YOU ARE A HORRIBLE PERSON


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> *the guests are here and they're hungry for drama
> quick! insult your shoulder partner!*
> 
> not sorry



ok so
nate you'll never be my bae
I have Chris

u don't need to lie to Nano anymore ok
Just go be with Jordan xoxo

#dramaaa


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> HYPNO YOU ARE A HORRIBLE PERSON



o no um uh
you smell weird


----------



## tamagotchi

but seriously what other blog posted this thread because i wanna get it through your cute little mind what happened after all of this **** ok


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> if shiro ain't want her shes mine MK



I might be able to hold her for you if they can't hold em till Monday.  And if Shiro doesn't take them.


----------



## Nanobyte

Okay, one more thing before I'm calm.

*Dear Drama Rising,
dont h8 m8 because you h8ed you suck
- luv you guys
-Nano





okay but srsly



Dear Drama Rising,
Crys was just really upset, and when people are upset they sometimes make bad choices. I really didn't participate in the bashing, but I'm still speaking for everyone here.

Most of what this "Annoying Clique" said was just joking, thought it honestly could have been nicer. You didn't need to insult us, nor did you need to do so vulgarly. If your blog is dedicated to looking for upset people and bashing them, you might as well stop before things get really bad.

Nice talkin to yallsyou suck (Nah, jk.)
-Nano*


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> but seriously what other blog posted this thread because i wanna get it through your cute little mind what happened after all of this **** ok



Just Drama Rising that I know of. But it's been posted like 3 times there. Soo, yeah!


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> I might be able to hold her for you if they can't hold em till Monday.  And if Shiro doesn't take them.



yaaaay 
You're so snazzyful


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> Okay, one more thing before I'm calm.
> 
> *Dear Drama Rising,
> dont h8 m8 because you h8ed you suck
> - luv you guys
> -Nano*



Just keep thinking of how awesome it's going to be...being in wind...


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> Okay, one more thing before I'm calm.
> 
> *Dear Drama Rising,
> dont h8 m8 because you h8ed you suck
> - luv you guys
> -Nano*



Well it was rude what we did so quite honestly, we should've seen this coming.


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> zomg sexy i kinda want it
> i lied i dont like her secondary ):



rip



Nanobyte said:


> if shiro ain't want her shes mine MK





Cuppycakez said:


> I might be able to hold her for you if they can't hold em till Monday.  And if Shiro doesn't take them.



If you'd be willing to hold her for Nano that'd be great~ ^ u ^
I have a nest hatching tomorrow too ffff
Just send a CR


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oh i need 2 get rid of dergs to
these 2 are a pair, so i'd rather you take both if u want







and this lady




just send cr's to Valka for free.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> yaaaay
> You're so snazzyful



YOU SAID SNAZZYFUL. You. Your amazing.         I need to like hoard stuff to give you the day you join.


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> oh i need 2 get rid of dergs to
> these 2 are a pair, so i'd rather you take both if u want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just send cr's to Valka for free.



ooOH MY THEYRE CUTE.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Well it was rude what we did so quite honestly, we should've seen this coming.



i saw it coming within the first 10 posts haha but yeah we kinda deserve it


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i saw it coming within the first 10 posts haha but yeah we kinda deserve it



It was bound to happen some day, lmao.


In 1 day 100 people have blocked us probably LOL
reputation has truly hit rock bottom


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> It was bound to happen some day, lmao.
> 
> 
> In 1 day 100 people have blocked us probably LOL
> reputation has truly hit rock bottom



eh it was gonna happen one day


----------



## Cuppycakez

I feel like one of us should just make a chatzy. That way we can all talk. (We can make a password for it) that way they won't be able to link back to this crap.


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> eh it was gonna happen one day



i wonder when the hate mail will come in

watching my mail tbh LOL


i will get it through your minds tho
even if i have to spam the **** out of that picture


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> eh it was gonna happen one day


Very true. 

I mean honestly, since one flight alone has 15k people. 500 doesn't make a difference to me even if it gets to that. :/


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I feel like one of us should just make a chatzy. That way we can all talk. (We can make a password for it) that way they won't be able to link back to this crap.



A chatzy is awkward when trying to give away dergs tho


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> I feel like one of us should just make a chatzy. That way we can all talk. (We can make a password for it) that way they won't be able to link back to this crap.



two guests have disappeared
hey i wonder if you can report tumblr blogs


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I feel like one of us should just make a chatzy. That way we can all talk. (We can make a password for it) that way they won't be able to link back to this crap.



u make it sound like we're gonna bully again


----------



## Cuppycakez

Noo we aren't but I feel weird having 50 people watching us...........

stalkers........


----------



## Naiad

So guys

how about dat Golem Workshop

I can't even grind in there it's too difficult for my untinctured pissnerd team rip


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nanobyte said:


> two guests have disappeared
> hey i w*onder if you can report tumblr blogs*



you can but i'm p sure it has to be super unbelievably offensive for anything to come from it


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> two guests have disappeared
> hey i wonder if you can report tumblr blogs



I'm almost positive you can. I mean it's like any other site so...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> So guys
> 
> how about dat Golem Workshop
> 
> I can't even grind in there it's too difficult for my untinctured pissnerd team rip


At this, I laugh. HA~ My dragons are all level like 7.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Lafiel said:


> So guys
> 
> how about dat Golem Workshop
> 
> I can't even grind in there it's too difficult for my untinctured pissnerd team rip



i barely can haha but i went to a different tab and suddenly two dragons were dead and one of the dogs was attacking my last one


----------



## Nanobyte

hypnoticsoul said:


> you can but i'm p sure it has to be super unbelievably offensive for anything to come from it



What they're doing is technically cyberbullying so 
DRAMA RISING HERE I COME BUAHAHAH


----------



## Naiad

oh hi ~ random music ~






I also got Papaya a skin so she looks cuter huhu


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> What they're doing is technically cyberbullying so
> DRAMA RISING HERE I COME BUAHAHAH



But we did, too. That would'nt work, lol.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nanobyte said:


> What they're doing is technically cyberbullying so
> DRAMA RISING HERE I COME BUAHAHAH



they're just reading though?


----------



## Nanobyte

can't find report button
disappoint

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> they're just reading though?



nonono the post calling us ************s
actually we're at a standstill well uh erm
ill just complain


----------



## Naiad

There are currently *69* users browsing this thread. (11 members and 58 guests)

bless
I'm sorry I had to


----------



## tamagotchi

And honestly I'm rather fond of reporting this thread because we did bash on that person for, like, 10+ pages which was stupid and wrong and I'm sure if it was a different thread on TBT it would've been long gone by now, lol.


IMO.
Obviously this thread is not going to last much longer.


----------



## Beary

RetroT said:


> And honestly I'm rather fond of reporting this thread because we did bash on that person for, like, 10+ pages which was stupid and wrong and I'm sure if it was a different thread on TBT it would've been long gone by now, lol.
> 
> 
> IMO.
> Obviously this thread is not going to last much longer.



oops
um
it never happened


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> they're just reading though?



Well there was someone who called us F tards, (but whatever) and someone who called us "babies"


----------



## Nanobyte

Well, I think we're both at fault (although i didn't really do anything lol)
can we stop talking about drama rising now


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Well there was someone who called us F tards, (but whatever) and someone who called us "babies"



Because we were acting like ones to be completely honest. We could've just went to it politely but then it spiraled out of control.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. I mean the thread owner isn't here to close it.  Ummm, maybe one of the mods can like hide it? Does that work? So no one can view it?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Well, I think we're both at fault (although i didn't really do anything lol)
> can we stop talking about drama rising now



Yep! Alllll done.


----------



## nard

OK EVERYONE

If we don't want this thread to close, like Retro said, we need to stop talking about what happened. Let's all go back go our selling dergs and achievments! 8D Okay?


EDIT: lmao wow I'm slow


----------



## Nanobyte

Okay, let's get back on topic. I don't really want this thread to get closed. If we can just get back on topic and ignore that blog, we can keep having fun on this thread.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yayyy derg sellinggggg. Actually I'm going to try and sleep! Yep! Ok........put down the laptop...


----------



## Nanobyte

Alright, CONVERSATION STARTER!
What's your favorite dragon(s) in your lair?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Because we were acting like ones to be completely honest. We could've just went to it politely but then it spiraled out of control.



yeah i know i was p rude when i shouldn't have been bc u kno
its a pixel dragon

but really does anyone know what happened to #1 Senpai


----------



## Naiad

idk why the thread needs to be deleted

**** happened, and there's no point in hiding it
it'll blow over, stuff like this usually does tbh






have inspirational guitar until it does


----------



## Nanobyte

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah i know i was p rude when i shouldn't have been bc u kno
> its a pixel dragon
> 
> but really does anyone know what happened to #1 Senpai


 hm no idea.

BACK ON TOPIC FAVORITE DRAGON


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> Alright, CONVERSATION STARTER!
> What's your favorite dragon(s) in your lair?



NANO ARE YOU
SERIOUSLY TRYING TO MAKE ME CHOOSE
I HAVE 70 
FFFFFFFF


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> BACK ON TOPIC FAVORITE DRAGON



(ive posted her before but oooops)
asta, asta, asta, asta is best derg


----------



## tamagotchi

;-;

what i'm saying is that this thread has already hit rock bottom.

there are literally 50+ people here that hate us and have every right to because its understandable and they have evidence to prove it.

what we have is 20+ pages of cluster**** and name calling thats directed at 1 person who turned out to be really cool and forgiving.


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> NANO ARE YOU
> SERIOUSLY TRYING TO MAKE ME CHOOSE
> I HAVE 70
> FFFFFFFF



keyword - dragon*(s)* XD


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah i know i was p rude when i shouldn't have been bc u kno
> its a pixel dragon
> 
> but really does anyone know what happened to #1 Senpai



LOL yeha where did she even go


----------



## nard

Nanobyte said:


> Alright, CONVERSATION STARTER!
> What's your favorite dragon(s) in your lair?



my lil doppio


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> ;-;
> 
> what i'm saying is that this thread has already hit rock bottom.
> 
> there are literally 50+ people here that hate us and have every right to because its understandable and they have evidence to prove it.
> 
> what we have is 20+ pages of cluster**** and name calling thats directed at 1 person who turned out to be really cool and forgiving.



*WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FAVORITE DRAGONS*


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> yeah i know i was p rude when i shouldn't have been bc u kno
> its a pixel dragon
> 
> but really does anyone know what happened to #1 Senpai



They haven't posted here in a couple weeks it seems like...


Nanobyte said:


> Alright, CONVERSATION STARTER!
> What's your favorite dragon(s) in your lair?



This one!


----------



## Nanobyte

Fuzzling said:


> my lil doppio



Oh wow he's cool. I've always kinda liked polar dergs (that's what they're called rite)


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> *WE ARE TALKING ABOUT FAVORITE DRAGONS*



I HATE ALL OF THEM YOU CANT JUST CHANGE THE SUBJECT LIKE THAT LMAO


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> They haven't posted here in a couple weeks it seems like...
> 
> 
> This one!



it looks like a shiny cupcake dragon


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> LOL yeha where did she even go



yeah i wish i knew bc she hasn't been on fr in a while either and it's like
do i finish training her dragon
idk idk


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i missed the dragon(s) part
so have more imps


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> Oh wow he's cool. I've always kinda liked polar dergs (that's what they're called rite)



I think you mean Tundras if you mean that breed. ^^


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> I HATE ALL OF THEM YOU CANT JUST CHANGE THE SUBJECT LIKE THAT LMAO



 you h8 them
*also we are not talking about that incident shush shush*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> it looks like a shiny cupcake dragon



Then it's even more prefect! He cost me like.....I don't even remember 100k treasure? I don't know.


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> I think you mean Tundras if you mean that breed. ^^



ohhh yeah tundras

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Then it's even more prefect! He cost me like.....I don't even remember 100k treasure? I don't know.



It was worth it


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> you h8 them
> *also we are not talking about that incident shush shush*



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat incident.       

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> ohhh yeah tundras
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It was worth it



Oh it was very worth it! I love my pretty dragons.


----------



## tamagotchi

OK finE

if this thread is closed tomorrow dont even say I DIDNT PREDICT IT OK


im 999999 percent done with this thread bye have fun i didnt say **** ( tho i rlly  did )


----------



## toxapex

Versailles is my favorite (of 4 rip)


----------



## nard

tokayseye said:


> Versailles is my favorite (of 4 rip)



ew guardian

i mean uh... ya *cool*


----------



## Peisinoe

Okay welll...

I have more crystals...

















For sale if anyone wants~


----------



## Nanobyte

tokayseye said:


> Versailles is my favorite (of 4 rip)



oh wow 
I've never really liked Guardian Dragons, but this one is just fabu


----------



## Cuppycakez

If the thread does close like everyone is going to get the same 30 VMs. Just saying.  


 But anyway!! Ummm. Another question. Fav thing about your flight?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Okay welll...
> 
> I have more crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale if anyone wants~



Your going to be the death of meeeeeeee.


----------



## Naiad

wanna meet my favorite dragons

ok



















​


----------



## Nanobyte

Stina said:


> Okay welll...
> 
> I have more crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale if anyone wants~




oh wow .3.
crystal imps


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> If the thread does close like everyone is going to get the same 30 VMs. Just saying.
> 
> 
> But anyway!! Ummm. Another question. Fav thing about your flight?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Your going to be the death of meeeeeeee.


Spreadsheets and organization.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> If the thread does close like everyone is going to get the same 30 VMs. Just saying.
> 
> 
> But anyway!! Ummm. Another question. Fav thing about your flight?




the friendly forum and newspaper i have yet to find


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> Okay welll...
> 
> I have more crystals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For sale if anyone wants~



I almost want to buy one of your Imps, which is silly because I told myself I'd wait to start actually owning Crystals and also because _I taught you this skill. _

.-.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> But anyway!! Ummm. Another question. Fav thing about your flight?


the community, everyones so nice in light uvu




Lafiel said:


> wanna meet my favorite dragons
> 
> ok


holy he's gorgeous


----------



## toxapex

Cuppycakez said:


> If the thread does close like everyone is going to get the same 30 VMs. Just saying.
> 
> 
> But anyway!! Ummm. Another question. Fav thing about your flight?



The puns

there are so many 

when I realized how many there were I was frozen in awe.


----------



## Shirohibiki

holy **** laf you have really  ****ing sexy dragons oh MAN /steals


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i like nature bc tree and idk favorite dragon


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I almost want to buy one of your Imps, which is silly because I told myself I'd wait to start actually owning Crystals and also because _I taught you this skill. _
> 
> .-.




Hehe. <7 Which one tickles your fancy?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> the community, everyones so nice in light uvu
> 
> 
> 
> holy he's gorgeous



I was going to join light! Then Nano was all "I'm going to join Wind" and I haaaaaaaaaaaaad to stay. Plus I lve noodle dad. 


Crys said:


> Spreadsheets and organization.



Lightning? 


Fuzzling said:


> the friendly forum and newspaper i have yet to find



 Only click if in wind please


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> the community, everyones so nice in light uvu
> holy he's gorgeous



thanks ; u ;
I got him & Becan from someone that was quitting FR, iirc



Shirohibiki said:


> holy **** laf you have really  ****ing sexy dragons oh MAN /steals



huhuhu
they're all part of breeding pairs so I'm counting on you to buy their hatchlings later xoxo






one more free derg for the nestttt


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> I was going to join light! Then Nano was all "I'm going to join Wind" and I haaaaaaaaaaaaad to stay. Plus I lve noodle dad.
> 
> 
> Lightning?
> 
> 
> Only click if in wind please


yes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

the thing i like about ice is the eyes
havent been to the forums yet /shrug


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> the thing i like about ice is the eyes
> havent been to the forums yet /shrug



ice is cool
nice eyes


----------



## toxapex

Shirohibiki said:


> the thing i like about ice is the eyes
> havent been to the forums yet /shrug



I haven't been to the forums either, I tend to eventually stop using forums other than TBT <_<

RIP starmen.net presence


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> I haven't been to the forums either, I tend to eventually stop using forums other than TBT <_<
> 
> RIP starmen.net presence



hey chris

*[SRV] Snowy Snack Shack ??„ Ice food bank *

<3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I started using the forums for wind recently since Battle Royale is here and all


----------



## Naiad

Just hatched these pretties .3.
Anyone have a ballpark of what they'd go for?


----------



## Naiad

I ****ED UP I WASNT DONE
OK LEMME FINISH THIS


----------



## Astro0

hhh i need 80k to get another lair expansion and hatch these bbies, but i'm too lazy to play fairgrounds ahaha


----------



## Naiad

well uh
no one's posting sooo
I'm just gonna:

Hey everyone, I'm Laf. I'm not sure how many of you will read this, but there's 29 guests browsing so I'm hoping for at least 1. As you all know, a lot of things happened on this thread, many of those things not necessarily nice.

Before I go into this more, I'd like to state that I'm a firm believer in 'AH is fair game'. I'm not just saying this in hindsight, I honestly believe this, and have believed this ever since my old days on Neopets. Of course, I apologize for not doing enough to stop the train wreck from happening. I saw the conversation when it was just starting out, and chose to post once and ignore. For that, I am sorry.
I've also been insulted before by people I thought were nice, or people who were supposed friends. It's upsetting, definitely. Especially to be insulted in a place where you can't even defend yourself.

Well, let's move onto this:

"MY FRIEND GOT HER BEAUTIFUL DRAGON TAKEN WHEN SHE AUCTIONED HER BY ACCIDENT
for 5K
and the stupid person won’t give it back"

I'm not going to lie, I cringe when I read it. It's terrible, to be honest, that someone _I know_ posted this. I'm sure a lot of people on this thread feel the same way. This post should not have ever existed. Not because it 'brought attention' to this or anything like that, but simply because this post is complete and utter crap. There. I said it. I absolutely hate this post. This is the type of post I usually roll my eyes and sigh at.

Lastly, I'd like to apologize once again. I wish I could apologize for the group, I really wish I could, but I _can't_. These are all individual people with their own thoughts. I'd also like to apologize for those half-assed apologies. Saying "accept it because we're just this way" isn't exactly the best apology. In fact, I wouldn't even consider it an apology. It seems to scream: "Oh, hey, yeah, I don't think I did anything wrong. You're at fault here."

TL;DR: I'm sorry for what happened, and I apologize. 

Uhm, I think that's about it. I'm probably forgetting something that I'll remember later on, but it seems good to me now. 

Also: if you're set on blocking people from this thread, please don't block everyone on the first post. Many of the people there had little to no part in this.​
I did it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> hhh i need 80k to get another lair expansion and hatch these bbies, but i'm too lazy to play fairgrounds ahaha



rip
#same tho
I want to pay for my lair expansion, but then I'd be broke.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

good post laf

i agree, a few of us were super rude for no reason, and that **** went on way longer than it should have. it shoulda just been the little vent about the loss of a dragon, and then everyone should've moved on from there instead of letting the bullying happen
and yeah, the majority of the people on the first post weren't involved in that.

and that post ick. i'm glad i can't tell who posted it on dr because wowow


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

hypnoticsoul said:


> good post laf
> 
> i agree, a few of us were super rude for no reason, and that **** went on way longer than it should have. it shoulda just been the little vent about the loss of a dragon, and then everyone should've moved on from there instead of letting the bullying happen
> and yeah, the majority of the people on the first post weren't involved in that.



^ this
i feel like i did get out control with one or two of my posts, and i'm very sorry, but please don't block most of the people on the front page after this, many weren't involved and don't know this happened, this went on for way to long and shouldn't have. we should of had a little vent and moved on, and not turned it into what it's been turned into.
once more, i'm sorry, may we please let this pass?.


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> -snip-



glad i didnt get too much involved


soo subject change who wants some 10k dergs











uugghhh idk if i can part with them they're qt pies argh


----------



## Cuppycakez

I also just want to say if I said anything rude to Carrisa? Is that her user username or does my memory hate me? Anyway we we did we do kind of deserve the guests for. I mean...its a dragon.   



Bit anyway, Fuzzling they are really cute but my lair says no.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Bit anyway, Fuzzling they are really cute but my lair says no.




i will forcefully shove them in, breaking the game


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> i will forcefully shove them in, breaking the game



I don't.....I.....I honestly hope you don't break the game and that that is a bad idea.


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's to quiet....


----------



## Cuppycakez

Got my first egg scavenging today! It was Plague.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Got my first egg scavenging today! It was Plague.



hatch it
hatch it 
hatch it
congrats though


----------



## Xanarcah

Bred my Crystal/Iri and Crystal/Crystal pairs this morning. 

They both got two egg nests. 


Whaaaatttt


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> Bred my Crystal/Iri and Crystal/Crystal pairs this morning.
> 
> They both got two egg nests.
> 
> 
> Whaaaatttt



all of my nests are 2s and 3s wooo


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Bred my Crystal/Iri and Crystal/Crystal pairs this morning.
> 
> They both got two egg nests.
> 
> 
> Whaaaatttt



all i've been getting is 2 and 3 egg nests i feel ur pain
like i had a 4 egg nest recently
like im gonna see that for a year


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> all i've been getting is 2 and 3 egg nests i feel ur pain
> like i had a 4 egg nest recently
> like im gonna see that for a year



Small nests for pairs I care about is probably one of my biggest peeves on this site, right under long cooldown times. 

Last month I got two 5 egg nests in a row. They were both random fodder nests, of course. And now when I have nests I actually care about, they're ridiculously small. D:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Last month I got two 5 egg nests in a row. They were both random fodder nests, of course. And now when I have nests I actually care about, they're ridiculously small. D:


Ugh, yes >.<, The pair was just for selling, and then with the pairs I love? 2 eggs or 3 eggs, nothing else. My pairs be like: nope mate, just these lolololol never gonna give u a 5 or 4 nest ahahaha.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Ugh, yes >.<, The pair was just for selling, and then with the pairs I love? 2 eggs or 3 eggs, nothing else. My pairs be like: nope mate, just these lolololol never gonna give u a 5 or 4 nest ahahaha.



preeeetty much that. o: 

I guess at least I didn't get 1 egg nests. .-. A friend shelled out for two Crystal Scrolls for one of her breeding pairs and waited and waited for their cooldown. First nest? One egg. She was so mad. 

Two of my pairs that are breeding are gambles for Crystal/Iri. A bigger clutch would have given me more of a chance of getting crystal babies. Apparently this is my preferred form of gambling on this site. xD;


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Cuppycakez

So sometimes I go to random lairs.  This one  makes me really sad because all the dragons are like dead. I wish you could feed other peoples dragons for them.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

It would be kind of a waste bc who knows if they're ever gonna come back so the  dragons would just starve again


----------



## f11

hypnoticsoul said:


> It would be kind of a waste bc who knows if they're ever gonna come back so the  dragons would just starve again


Id do it if like we got rewards for it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Crys said:


> Id do it if like we got rewards for it.


same lol
yeah though, it would be a waste cause you'd feed them all up and they'd just starve again.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I know....but....the dragons look sad. And some of them are super pretty and I want to steal them since they're just sitting there right now annnnnnnnnnnnyway.


----------



## Xanarcah

Anyone want to buy a cute Coatl? 
















They all look kind of Spring themed. : D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Anyone want to buy a cute Coatl?


thanks i was trying to save
bye treasure
(i CANT HELP IT SHE'S A CUTIE)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

The green one omg 
I'm On Mobile Can U Tell Me How Much And male Or Female


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> thanks i was trying to save
> bye treasure
> (i CANT HELP IT SHE'S A CUTIE)



Oh, was that you who bought her? : D Thank youuu~

Enjoy your new cutie!

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> The green one omg
> I'm On Mobile Can U Tell Me How Much And male Or Female



The green one is a boy, he's in the AH for 95k right now. 

Leaf Crystal
Goldenrod Daub
Leaf Gembond


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Oh, was that you who bought her? : D Thank youuu~
> 
> Enjoy your new cutie!



yep, i will uvu

edit: she's been saved wooo


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Ookay i might buy him when i get home


----------



## Xanarcah

hypnoticsoul said:


> Ookay i might buy him when i get home



Excellent~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> yep, i will uvu
> 
> last call for this girl cause in 30 minutes she's being trained and sent to the lightweaver, send a CR to Valka for free.



i couldnt hold back any longer
i dont really like double genes but this one doesnt really even look like its a double gene SO I COULDNT HELP MYSELF


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> i couldnt hold back any longer
> i dont really like double genes but this one doesnt really even look like its a double gene SO I COULDNT HELP MYSELF



yay she found a home :>
i was just about to start levelling her actually, she's really pretty but i don't have the space to keep all these imps.

edit:
oh no i couldn't wait


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> edit:
> oh no i couldn't wait



Ohman, she looks gooood as an adult. o:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> yay she found a home :>
> i was just about to start levelling her actually, she's really pretty but i don't have the space to keep all these imps.
> 
> edit:
> oh no i couldn't wait



thank you so much dear <3333 i really like her ;v;!!


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> glad i didnt get too much involved
> 
> 
> soo subject change who wants some 10k dergs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uugghhh idk if i can part with them they're qt pies argh



I didn't do much either, but let's face it, we all ****ed up because we let it happen.
you called a certain someone r00d iirc 

I'd buy them but crackle is one of those genes that only looks good 20% of the time e v e

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also lil bbs grew up whoo


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

why
why must you do this to me
but you can have the cutest hatchlings




and you give me 3 eGGS


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> why
> why must you do this to me
> but you can have the cutest hatchlings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you give me 3 eGGS


3 is more then I usually get! XD


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> 3 is more then I usually get! XD



tfw one egg


----------



## gnoixaim

Look at my babies, omfg they're beautiful. I just need to find mates now, rip me


----------



## Naiad

Ayyyy






bless u dear sister
I have no space and I'm using all her space OTL


----------



## Cuppycakez

Can someone link me to the Battle Royale rules? I can't find them.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> Ayyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bless u dear sister
> I have no space and I'm using all her space OTL


ooh he's pretty, he'd make nice hatchies with demi here








Cuppycakez said:


> Can someone link me to the Battle Royale rules? I can't find them.



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1184353&page=1 is the official BR thread


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Can someone link me to the Battle Royale rules? I can't find them.



Over here~


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I guess some people are blaming Light of cheating in Battle Royale. I guess they have this thread buying leveled fodder for like 9k or something.  

I don't think it's cheating, they're freakin smart.  If they can outwit us in getting fodder, go ahead.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But wait I haven't read the rules yet let me read them then I'll resay my piece.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> So I guess some people are blaming Light of cheating in Battle Royale. I guess they have this thread buying leveled fodder for like 9k or something.
> 
> I don't think it's cheating, they're freakin smart.  If they can outwit us in getting fodder, go ahead.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But wait I haven't read the rules yet let me read them then I'll resay my piece.



it is kinda cheating tho because there was an agreement to not do that

anyways


Spoiler: if anyone wants one send a cr for 6k

















they're gonna be available until i finish lunch
they all have basic primaries thanks mom


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> it is kinda cheating tho because there was an agreement to not do that
> 
> anyways
> 
> 
> Spoiler: if anyone wants one send a cr for 6k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're gonna be available until i finish lunch
> they have have basic primaries thanks mom


Oh really?  yeah all I knew about Battle Royale was we were trying to win and when It started. I never read the rules ;-; Didn't exactly know there was a list and everything.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow that sucks. I mean I bet every flight is going to have a thread like that now.   I just wish no flight had a thread like that ad they'd stop being so lazy.  I mean no offence to Light flight as it's like my second favorite/maybe even tied with first.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh really?  yeah all I knew about Battle Royale was we were trying to win and when It started. I never read the rules ;-; Didn't exactly know there was a list and everything.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow that sucks. I mean I bet every flight is going to have a thread like that now.   I just wish no flight had a thread like that ad they'd stop being so lazy.  I mean no offence to Light flight as it's like my second favorite/maybe even tied with first.



idk all the rules, i just exalt my hatchlings and that's it. but i know raffles were called off


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well that sucks. What I'm hearing is the other flights have a pretty low chance of winning right now.
LIGHT WHY'D YOU GO TO THAT LEVELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL  Your glitter Mama must be ashamed.


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:
			
		

> My anaconda don't


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


>



oH MY GOD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


>



I...what..

I 

WHAT DID YOU DO TO WINDSINGERRRR


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> I...what..
> 
> I
> 
> WHAT DID YOU DO TO WINDSINGERRRR



blame tumblr


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> blame tumblr



I don't like Tumblr in the first place.  Just not my thing.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> blame tumblr



always blame tumblr
blame tumblr for everything


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> always blame tumblr
> blame tumblr for everything



I blame tumblr for all the guests


----------



## toxapex

hypnoticsoul said:


> Spoiler: if anyone wants one send a cr for 6k



I have 5581T rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is it just me or
A. The dragons for 50k in the AH are to un pretty for people to pay 50k for

B. People are losing interest in Crystal
or
C. People are too busy with BR to buy the 50k crystals in the AH. 



- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> I have 5581T rip



I can send you a couple k if you tell me your username.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

tokayseye said:


> I have 5581T rip



i already exalted them anyway :/ sorry!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Is it just me or
> A. The dragons for 50k in the AH are to un pretty for people to pay 50k for
> 
> B. People are losing interest in Crystal
> or
> C. People are too busy with BR to buy the 50k crystals in the AH.



Combination of the three, most likely. The Crystal market's been slow for maybe 3 or 4 days now, I've been keeping tabs on it. I'm still slowly but steadily selling some of my nicer Crystals for 75k-100k, though, so there are still buyers.


----------



## toxapex

Cuppycakez said:


> I can send you a couple k if you tell me your username.



Haha, that's generous, but no thanks ^^ 

(But for future reference my username is Tokay)

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> i already exalted them anyway :/ sorry!



No worries, hehe


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Combination of the three, most likely. The Crystal market's been slow for maybe 3 or 4 days now, I've been keeping tabs on it. I'm still slowly but steadily selling some of my nicer Crystals for 75k-100k, though, so there are still buyers.


Aw that sucks. That probably means by the time I find a female crystal for my spiral and they breed it'll be to late for them to make me much money. But oh well, they are still awesome to have!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Haha, that's generous, but no thanks ^^
> 
> (But for future reference my username is Tokay)



Ok!  I'll try to remember.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw that sucks. That probably means by the time I find a female crystal for my spiral and they breed it'll be to late for them to make me much money. But oh well, they are still awesome to have!!



I just checked and your other Spiral is RTB in 5 days, which isn't too far away. o: Have you considered looking for a mate for her instead?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I just checked and your other Spiral is RTB in 5 days, which isn't too far away. o: Have you considered looking for a mate for her instead?


xD Ummmmmmmmmmm. Honestly I forgot I had her for a while.   I'll go look for a mate for her. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I just checked and your other Spiral is RTB in 5 days, which isn't too far away. o: Have you considered looking for a mate for her instead?



Or actually once Crys dragon is ready to breed she's breeding with that dragon. I forgot haha.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i bought her some stuffs










look now i am poor

*stares at 200k in vault* dONT TOUCH IT


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i bought her some stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look now i am poor
> 
> *stares at 200k in vault* dONT TOUCH IT


HAH! Compared to me, you are rich.


----------



## Creeper$

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i bought her some stuffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look now i am poor
> 
> *stares at 200k in vault* dONT TOUCH IT



lol my life savings are 5k


----------



## hypnoticsoul

can anyone tell me what breed of dog they designed the tracker mutt and steelhound drone after


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> can anyone tell me what breed of dog they designed the tracker mutt and steelhound drone after



Idk what they are, but theyre cute tho

at first i thought you were talkn bout the dinner dogs lol


i lOVE ROBOTS/


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Idk what they are, but theyre cute tho
> 
> at first i thought you were talkn bout the dinner dogs lol
> 
> 
> i lOVE ROBOTS/



i'm talking about all the dogs what are they
the pictures showed up before i swear what are our dragons eating


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I guess some of the Windies like sold dragons to Light to make a quick buck......
I feel so betrayed 
Well.  Tells you something about some of the wind members.    

- - - Post Merge - - -



hypnoticsoul said:


> can anyone tell me what breed of dog they designed the tracker mutt and steelhound drone after



These pictures won't show up for me. What a shame.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> So I guess some of the Windies like sold dragons to Light to make a quick buck......
> I feel so betrayed
> Well.  Tells you something about some of the wind members.


it'll be fine lmao who care


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


>



that is rly sexy, id tap that


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> that is rly sexy, id tap that



come see hot dad some more in wind B)






imagine kesha in the background


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> come see hot dad some more in wind B)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imagine kesha in the background





Shirohibiki said:


> that is rly sexy, id tap that



Yessssss come join usssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss in winddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Naiad

get on our level


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> get on our level



pls that's a lie






he's watchin' u


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> pls that's a lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's watchin' u



wow way to steal the gif i posted for ur signature smh u didn't even say thank you

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> get on our level



That's very snazzy.  And yes, someday I'll join you. But it'll be like 2 years haha. 


Lafiel said:


> wow way to steal the gif i posted for ur signature smh u didn't even say thank you


That Ice Papa has......AHH HUMAN EARS DRAGONS HIDEEEEE


----------



## Nanobyte

(The guest are no longer 70 )
I WILL FIGHT BACK WITH THE MAJESTIC HOT NOODLE DAD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> (The guest are no longer 70 )
> I WILL FIGHT BACK WITH THE MAJESTIC HOT NOODLE DAD



YAYY NOODLE PAPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> wow way to steal the gif i posted for ur signature smh u didn't even say thank you
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -



omfg 

that tundra is sooo cute<3


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> (The guest are no longer 70 )
> I WILL FIGHT BACK WITH THE MAJESTIC HOT NOODLE DAD



wanna fite?!?!?!?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wow! 2400 people on FR right now!  Awesome! *Clicks the text*
Oh, it's only 2100. There's 300 guests stalking this place! Nice! C:


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> wanna fite?!?!?!?



wow way to use my picture smh


----------



## Shirohibiki

i can look at hotdad from afar i dont need to join wind
(not to mention i have like 800 years before i could switch and id never spend gems on anything but going to light if i rly needed to, ice eyes are superior)


----------



## Cuppycakez

EVEYRONE CALM DOWN!  
IceWarden and Noodle Dad are going to be besties foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> EVEYRONE CALM DOWN!
> IceWarden and Noodle Dad are going to be besties foreverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



_'friends' foreverrrrrr_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> i can look at hotdad from afar i dont need to join wind
> (not to mention i have like 800 years before i could switch and id never spend gems on anything but going to light if i rly needed to, ice eyes are superior)


Yeah I hate the 6 month thing. I think 3 would be justttttttt fine.  But haha I also want to venture to Light sometime. 
I've also heard they like glitter there. Like that's perfect.


----------



## Nanobyte

if you reveal your secrets to the wind you should not blame the pictures
GET ON OUR LEVEL ICE FLIGHT


edit - oh they're friends good


----------



## Naiad

that's hawt i ship it


----------



## Shirohibiki

DANG HOT I SHIP IT TOO .... .NICE


----------



## Cuppycakez

Man the Coli has been so slow for me today.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I've also heard they like glitter there. Like that's perfect.


we don't like glitter
we _love glitter_
glitter here, glitter cannon here
oh no someone spilt glitter on the floor
us light's love our glitter


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> DANG HOT I SHIP IT TOO .... .NICE



AYYY

SHIP NAME UH

ICEWARDEN X WINDSINGER 

UHM

#ICESINGER
#WINDWARDEN


----------



## carlzisrad

Got this babe today. What do you guys think?_ i love her so much_


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> AYYY
> 
> SHIP NAME UH
> 
> ICEWARDEN X WINDSINGER
> 
> UHM
> 
> #ICESINGER
> #WINDWARDEN



or...

#icenoodle
#hotwarden
#hotpapa

- - - Post Merge - - -



carlzisrad said:


> View attachment 77085 Got this babe today. What do you guys think?



bootiful


----------



## Shirohibiki

carlzisrad said:


> View attachment 77085 Got this babe today. What do you guys think?_ i love her so much_



ooo, super pretty!!


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> or...
> 
> #icenoodle
> #hotwarden
> #hotpapa
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> bootiful



or just 2 hot dergs kissing like right now please


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> AYYY
> 
> SHIP NAME UH
> 
> ICEWARDEN X WINDSINGER
> 
> UHM
> 
> #ICESINGER
> #WINDWARDEN



I LOVE IT


Twilight Sparkle said:


> we don't like glitter
> we _love glitter_
> glitter here, glitter cannon here
> oh no someone spilt glitter on the floor
> us light's love our glitter


I LOVE GLITTER IT SOUNDS LIKE HEAVEN THERE


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> or just 2 hot dergs kissing like right now please








icepapa is a tsuntsun he's embarrassed to hug let alone kiss :')


----------



## f11

Omg
Ice warden is distant and far, always working. Windsinger tells him to relax more, and *chill *out.

Otp


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> icepapa is a tsuntsun he's embarrassed to hug let alone kiss :')



That is so amazing. I love it. Like. So much. Going to put that in my signature in a few.  

Anyway, I made a poll  Here  for what flight you are in. I just wanted to make a poll of something and I thought why not this? That way we can see the most popular flight. ( I know it's probably Ice or Plague.  )


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I LOVE IT
> 
> I LOVE GLITTER IT SOUNDS LIKE HEAVEN THERE



it is heaven here <3
also we're a pile of giggles at stuffs right now so that makes everything better


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> icepapa is a tsuntsun he's embarrassed to hug let alone kiss :')



this is just so perfect oh my god 
i ship it 19ever


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> it is heaven here <3
> also we're a pile of giggles at stuffs right now so that makes everything better



Ya see I was so close to joining Light the other day. But ya know I love it so much in Wind ;-;
And I can't leave Wind in the middle of our battle right now I'd be called a traitor.  Plus I'm waiting for Nano to join
  and convince them to go to Light with me possibly. Then I just need Fuzzling....   so I can teach them the ways of wind~~~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> this is just so perfect oh my god
> i ship it 19ever



Your signature is one of those refresh-changes things??


----------



## Naiad

time to break out the old shipping stuff

Icewarden x Windsinger OTP 2k14


----------



## tamagotchi

lets imagine that icepappy is actually less dominant and hotguy noodlederg is acutally the dominant one

how would u react to this


----------



## nard

bringin' tundras back

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> lets imagine that icepappy is actually less dominant and hotguy noodlederg is acutally the dominant one
> 
> how would u react to this



dear god 

wind is not a top wtf u talkin' bout


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> bringin' tundras back
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> dear god
> 
> wind is not a top wtf u talkin' bout



STOP

youre making me like male tundras.........................


----------



## Naiad

To everyone in Ice Flight:

Someone in Ice Sales is giving away free Ice Sprites to people who haven't gotten one yet~ .3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> To everyone in Ice Flight:
> 
> Someone in Ice Sales is giving away free Ice Sprites to people who haven't gotten one yet~ .3.



Is it bad I want you to grab me one     Just kidding. But Gosh I don't have anyyyyyyyyyyy of the sprites yet.

But that's a truly awesome member!  



AND LOOK AT MY NEW SIGNATURE!


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> To everyone in Ice Flight:
> 
> Someone in Ice Sales is giving away free Ice Sprites to people who haven't gotten one yet~ .3.



Omg i wish i was in ice now!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> Omg i wish i was in ice now!



Haha that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> lets imagine that icepappy is actually less dominant and hotguy noodlederg is acutally the dominant one
> 
> how would u react to this


au where windsinger seduces him.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> To everyone in Ice Flight:
> 
> Someone in Ice Sales is giving away free Ice Sprites to people who haven't gotten one yet~ .3.



great someone drag me 2 ice flight, get my sprite then throw me back into light k thx bye


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> great someone drag me 2 ice flight, get my sprite then throw me back into light k thx bye



Alright! Take me with you Laf then throw us back.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Alright! Take me with you Laf then throw us back.




aint got no time 2 wait 6 months


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> aint got no time 2 wait 6 months



Right? But then again I'd feel bad joining JUST for that then leaving.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Right? But then again I'd feel bad joining JUST for that then leaving.



oh yeah
like just walk in hi there, take my sprite then go


----------



## Cuppycakez

It got so quiet randomly.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Your signature is one of those refresh-changes things??



yes, it is 

also hotdad domming is hot

and yay i got an ice sprite :3c


----------



## nard

heyheyhey icicles u should send me a sprite B3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> heyheyhey icicles u should send me a sprite B3



Haha right? But I don't see it happening as they'd have to ask for 2.. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> yes, it is
> 
> also hotdad domming is hot
> 
> and yay i got an ice sprite :3c


Congrats!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

you guys could've at least like
linked back to the artist of all that weird posting w random art


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> you guys could've at least like
> linked back to the artist of all that weird posting w random art



I found my image on Bing. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, I found these amazing pictures!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> I found my image on Bing.


ok but that doesn't tell anyone who the artist is


----------



## Nanobyte

WAAHHHT ICESPRITES

save one for meeeee


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> WAAHHHT ICESPRITES
> 
> save one for meeeee



oh hi miss "I'm going to join Wind"


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> oh hi miss "I'm going to join Wind"



ur r00d

gimme my choco caik back u loser!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> ok but that doesn't tell anyone who the artist is



Well I was just saying I have no idea who the artist is. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel like people should just put their name on their work. BAM no credit from me needed! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sometimes the site is so fast. Then. There's times when it's a turtle that hasn't slept in 4 bajillion years.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Well I was just saying I have no idea who the artist is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel like people should just put their name on their work. BAM no credit from me needed!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sometimes the site is so fast. Then. There's times when it's a turtle that hasn't slept in 4 bajillion years.



a few of the ones i've seen has signatures, but still. all you have to do is click "view page" instead of "view image" and then chances are you'll find both the image and the artist.


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> oh hi miss "I'm going to join Wind"



i hate you so much
(obvs sarcasm is obvs)


----------



## Peisinoe

For sale!




Spoiler:  Crystals


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> For sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Crystals



The dragons are sooooo cute! But I found out that you can turn this:





Into: 





Bam! You just have to take the 350 out of the image code and put "avatars", the remove the _350 before .png and you get a dragon in baby image form!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> The dragons are sooooo cute! But I found out that you can turn this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Into:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bam! You just have to take the 350 out of the image code and put "avatars", the remove the _350 before .png and you get a dragon in baby image form!



It's a good trick, but not the most useful for selling dragons since you can't see the fine details with the small image.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> It's a good trick, but not the most useful for selling dragons since you can't see the fine details with the small image.



Oh really? I just thought it was cute because they got all baby sized.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh really? I just thought it was cute because they got all baby sized.



Thanks tho


----------



## tamagotchi

What do you guys think the exchange rate from TBT to Treasure or vice versa is? For future reference..


----------



## Shirohibiki

zomg bridgette can mate with liam in 6 days..... gOD BLESS
curse that monthlong cooldown tho jesus im just tryin to get her to have babies w all her men smh


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> What do you guys think the exchange rate from TBT to Treasure or vice versa is? For future reference..



I was using 30TBT to 5kt before, but that user with the thread in the TBT Marketplace was going 100TBT for 20k. Haven't checked on them in a while, though, not sure if they're still trading?


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> zomg bridgette can mate with liam



are you sure oswald wont get mad


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I was using 30TBT to 5kt before, but that user with the thread in the TBT Marketplace was going 100TBT for 20k. Haven't checked on them in a while, though, not sure if they're still trading?



They are! I honestly buy like every 2 days from them.   I pay 100 BTB for 20k treasure.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> They are! I honestly buy like every 2 days from them.   I pay 100 BTB for 20k treasure.



Nice. : D 

I was thinking of buying a bunch from them when they first opened up shop, but it turns out that I can just make the treasure myself a lot faster than I could ever make the TBT to buy it with. 

I kind of like all my TBT... 
/hoarder


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> are you sure oswald wont get mad



of course O: hes next, after all! they know how to share, no worries :3c


----------



## tamagotchi

Snappers never sleep..


I must get my hands on a cute snapper this instant.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Nice. : D
> 
> I was thinking of buying a bunch from them when they first opened up shop, but it turns out that I can just make the treasure myself a lot faster than I could ever make the TBT to buy it with.
> 
> I kind of like all my TBT...
> /hoarder



Love my TBT lots but I have truly hit rock bottom in treasure lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Love my TBT lots but I have truly hit rock bottom in treasure lmao



Fair enough. xD That'll be me after I finish the Light Sprite quest I'm on, for sure.


----------



## Naiad

"The friends of the girl who accidentally auctioned her dragon for 5k are a clique of immature ****tards. The story starts here and goes on for around 20 pages:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?232127-Flight-Rising-General-Thread/page278
---
Woooowwwwww, are they 10?"

Does this mean I have to bring my posts back
yes???
Ok now I have to find it

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> well uh
> no one's posting sooo
> I'm just gonna:
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm Laf. I'm not sure how many of you will read this, but there's 29 guests browsing so I'm hoping for at least 1. As you all know, a lot of things happened on this thread, many of those things not necessarily nice.
> 
> Before I go into this more, I'd like to state that I'm a firm believer in 'AH is fair game'. I'm not just saying this in hindsight, I honestly believe this, and have believed this ever since my old days on Neopets. Of course, I apologize for not doing enough to stop the train wreck from happening. I saw the conversation when it was just starting out, and chose to post once and ignore. For that, I am sorry.
> I've also been insulted before by people I thought were nice, or people who were supposed friends. It's upsetting, definitely. Especially to be insulted in a place where you can't even defend yourself.
> 
> Well, let's move onto this:
> 
> "MY FRIEND GOT HER BEAUTIFUL DRAGON TAKEN WHEN SHE AUCTIONED HER BY ACCIDENT
> for 5K
> and the stupid person won?t give it back"
> 
> I'm not going to lie, I cringe when I read it. It's terrible, to be honest, that someone _I know_ posted this. I'm sure a lot of people on this thread feel the same way. This post should not have ever existed. Not because it 'brought attention' to this or anything like that, but simply because this post is complete and utter crap. There. I said it. I absolutely hate this post. This is the type of post I usually roll my eyes and sigh at.
> 
> Lastly, I'd like to apologize once again. I wish I could apologize for the group, I really wish I could, but I _can't_. These are all individual people with their own thoughts. I'd also like to apologize for those half-assed apologies. Saying "accept it because we're just this way" isn't exactly the best apology. In fact, I wouldn't even consider it an apology. It seems to scream: "Oh, hey, yeah, I don't think I did anything wrong. You're at fault here."
> 
> TL;DR: I'm sorry for what happened, and I apologize.
> 
> Uhm, I think that's about it. I'm probably forgetting something that I'll remember later on, but it seems good to me now.
> 
> Also: if you're set on blocking people from this thread, please don't block everyone on the first post. Many of the people there had little to no part in this.​
> I did it





hypnoticsoul said:


> good post laf
> 
> i agree, a few of us were super rude for no reason, and that **** went on way longer than it should have. it shoulda just been the little vent about the loss of a dragon, and then everyone should've moved on from there instead of letting the bullying happen
> and yeah, the majority of the people on the first post weren't involved in that.
> 
> and that post ick. i'm glad i can't tell who posted it on dr because wowow





Twilight Sparkle said:


> ^ this
> i feel like i did get out control with one or two of my posts, and i'm very sorry, but please don't block most of the people on the front page after this, many weren't involved and don't know this happened, this went on for way to long and shouldn't have. we should of had a little vent and moved on, and not turned it into what it's been turned into.
> once more, i'm sorry, may we please let this pass?.



Yayyyy
I feel like I'm dragging out this page rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

THERE'S ACTUALLY 29 GUESTS NOW MY POST IS RELEVANT


----------



## Peisinoe

Okay but can everyone stop talking about it then? You guys said your peace and moved on. Submissions on there might be late so whenever its new it might not have been submitted the day you see it.


Let's just keep this thread related to FR, more so the good things. Trading dragons, sharing hatchlings etc.


----------



## PandaNikita

Stina said:


> Okay but can everyone stop talking about it then? You guys said your peace and moved on. Submissions on there might be late so whenever its new it might not have been submitted the day you see it.
> 
> 
> Let's just keep this thread related to FR, more so the good things. Trading dragons, sharing hatchlings etc.


Yeah no joke, pls.


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Okay but can everyone stop talking about it then? You guys said your peace and moved on. Submissions on there might be late so whenever its new it might not have been submitted the day you see it.
> 
> 
> Let's just keep this thread related to FR, more so the good things. Trading dragons, sharing hatchlings etc.



Here's the thing: *People are still viewing the thread.*

It's good for them to know that apologies happened.
Even if it's late, I don't want people thinking that we never apologized.


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Here's the thing: *People are still viewing the thread.*
> 
> It's good for them to know that apologies happened.
> Even if it's late, I don't want people thinking that we never apologized.



Im not trying to argue here. So my example will be. What a week later and then more people view it you're still going to keep bringing this back up? How many times will you reiterate that you guys have apologized.

I think it is good that apologies happened. Yes I agree they should know. But isn't it time to move on, bringing up past drama isn't really helping the situation.

There's so much you can say and beating a dead horse is not the way.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> Here's the thing: *People are still viewing the thread.*
> 
> It's good for them to know that apologies happened.
> Even if it's late, I don't want people thinking that we never apologized.


Well they were linked from the beginning so they will probably read all the drama from pages ago. That link will probably stay up on tumblr. Are you going to keep posting your apologies?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Stina said:


> Im not trying to argue here. So my example will be. What a week later and then more people view it you're still going to keep bringing this back up? How many times will you reiterate that you guys have apologized.
> 
> I think it is good that apologies happened. Yes I agree they should know. But isn't it time to move on, bringing up past drama isn't really helping the situation.
> 
> There's so much you can say and beating a dead horse is not the way.



^ agree
can we please not bring this up again, cause we really really don't need a repeat of it. Apologies happened, now it's time to move on.


----------



## Shirohibiki

so uh ok i need help naming this derg




i want like...beachy names. does that make sense??? halp pls


----------



## Peisinoe

Okay but before my words get out of context.

 Lafiel I understand what you were trying to do. It has good intentions and that is really awesome. I'm not being sarcastic or anything.


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> so uh ok i need help naming this derg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want like...beachy names. does that make sense??? halp pls


I love those colors, so pretty


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> so uh ok i need help naming this derg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want like...beachy names. does that make sense??? halp pls



Marina.

lol i like marina and the diamonds


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> I love those colors, so pretty



i know omg///// someone else has a male just like her, so i went and found her qvq but i need naaaaaaames

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Marina.
> 
> lol i like marina and the diamonds



OOOH.... marina is nice.... -writes it down-


----------



## Naiad

I brought the apologies up _once_. That doesn't mean I'm going to do it for the rest of the time I'm on FR.

And yes, I'm not trying to argue either.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> so uh ok i need help naming this derg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want like...beachy names. does that make sense??? halp pls



LilGuava

oh uhm
I forgot that we weren't doing that anymore rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Okay but before my words get out of context.
> 
> Lafiel I understand what you were trying to do. It has good intentions and that is really awesome. I'm not being sarcastic or anything.



Damn I need to start typing faster on this 
Thank you. I never meant to piss anyone off or bring back bad memories, but situations like this need clarity.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i think i want to save marina for a blue derg. hmmm a friend suggested "seafoam" earlier... is there something like that?


----------



## Peisinoe

Meri, Muriel, Neried, Nerida


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Meri, Muriel, Neried, Nerida



meri is cute! i think i will use that, thank you!! :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> meri is cute! i think i will use that, thank you!! :3



i googled ocean names lol


----------



## nard

i got sunshine iridescent/banana shimmer/gold gembond triplets! 1 female, 2 male 






^ they all look like this

Any takers? Feel free to send a CR.

- - - Post Merge - - -

just noticed that one of the dergs i got as a newbie, noy






his description was 'Available for giveaways' umm no he's mine btch


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

help i was looking for adults to train and exalt and this popped up



great now i have a rainbow chicken taking up space


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> help i was looking for adults to train and exalt and this popped up
> 
> 
> 
> great now i have a rainbow chicken taking up space



this is why i dont train and exalt because this would keep happening to me lmao


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

mmmm
i sold 1000 gems for 450k
look at dat sweet sweet treasure ahhh
I still have 500 gems left, not sure what do to with them....
but i did look at the accents in the AH





*cries that accent layering isn't a thing*


----------



## Astro0

just hatched these cuties omg i want to keep them all
10k each in the AH












EDIT decided to keep the last one, she's too beautiful and i love how her eyes match her wings!


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Here's the thing: *People are still viewing the thread.*
> 
> It's good for them to know that apologies happened.
> Even if it's late, I don't want people thinking that we never apologized.



I really am impressed with your apologies, and the fact that most people on this thread publicly admitted to being in the wrong in a humble and honest manner. 

But this far down in the thread after all the drama, it might be a better option to just link that page where you all started with the serious apologies to the Tumblr instead of trying to bring it up to the last page here. This thread moves fast. I think we go through 10-20 pages a day normally. In another few hours, this page will be buried too. It might just be more efficient to link it at the source so everyone can see it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> mmmm
> i sold 1000 gems for 450k
> look at dat sweet sweet treasure ahhh



Next time you have gems to sell, please sell them to meeeeeee

Have you seen the Cat Lady accents for female Imperials? If you don't have one, you might need one in your life~

- - - Post Merge - - -

^~

EDIT: This is where my bump went to! I was wondering why my thread in Dragon Sales hadn't moved. D: 
Herp a derp~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Some where I saw something about a fairgrounds auto player. Like what how is that legal and....what?!?!?!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Some where I saw something about a fairgrounds auto player. Like what how is that legal and....what?!?!?!



Well, you'll get your account banned if they catch you using it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Some where I saw something about a fairgrounds auto player. Like what how is that legal and....what?!?!?!



ur accounts gonna get banned if you use that, thats cheating


Xanarcah, no i haven't, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh I wasn't going to use it just has questions about it...so it just plays the games for you and makes you treasure? Well that's......nice I guess.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh I wasn't going to use it just has questions about it...so it just plays the games for you and makes you treasure? Well that's......nice I guess.



yeah, just that
literally just click a button, theres your treasure.... and your account banned


----------



## unravel

Is this MLP version but with dragons worse than pet society? How is this addictive???



Twilight Sparkle said:


> help i was looking for adults to train and exalt and this popped up
> 
> 
> 
> great now i have a rainbow chicken taking up space



Okay I take that back this dragon is amazing


----------



## Cuppycakez

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is this MLP version but with dragons worse than pet society? How is this addictive???
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I take that back this dragon is amazing


Yep! Pretty much you train, buy, sell dragons, and be a part of your "flight"


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Buying TBT bells with treasure, 20k = 100 TBT, looking for about 500 TBT right now. I can also pay with gems if you need them more than treasure.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Buying TBT bells with treasure, 20k = 100 TBT, looking for about 500 TBT right now. I can also pay with gems if you need them more than treasure.



I need gems but...I have 4k treasure...and not much BTB!  I should have 100 I can sell to you for a couple gems if that's ok? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, someone requested this be a primary gene in the suggestion gene thread. I agree with this one, it looks so cool!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I need gems but...I have 4k treasure...and not much BTB!  I should have 100 I can sell to you for a couple gems if that's ok?



Sure, how many gems you thinking?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Sure, how many gems you thinking?



Any number works as long as its more then like 1 haha. I don't know the gem-for-BTB ratio.....


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Any number works as long as its more then like 1 haha. I don't know the gem-for-BTB ratio.....



How's 30 sound?, neither do I.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> How's 30 sound?, neither do I.



Sounds great! I'll grab whatever I need to make 100 from my bank and send it over!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Sounds great! I'll grab whatever I need to make 100 from my bank and send it over!



Sending you 30 gems now ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's only letting me send so much at a time bleh.  I'll work on it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> It's only letting me send so much at a time bleh.  I'll work on it.



No worries ^^, got it all now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> No worries ^^, got it all now.



Ok! Awesome.  Thanks for trading.


----------



## xarazura

[Deleted]


----------



## Xanarcah

So a couple days ago, I was talking about Flight sizes with a friend, in regards to Battle Royale outcomes, and eventually I went and pulled the numbers for all the flights.

Here it is in case someone was curious how their Flight stands up against the others. : D 


Arcane
15376

Shadow
14862

Wind
14435

Lightning
12123

plague
11669

Nature
11413

Ice
10949

Light
9850

Water
7622

Fire
7105

Earth
4088


----------



## Silversea

Always thinking about this site, but I already subscribe to dragon cave and that takes up enough time in itself...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Always thinking about this site, but I already subscribe to dragon cave and that takes up enough time in itself...



This game is betterrrr. Never heard of that game but this one is surely better

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Always thinking about this site, but I already subscribe to dragon cave and that takes up enough time in itself...



Yeah. I just looked at Dragon Cave, and just by looking at the page IMO Flight Rising Is better.  You can join on the 15th! :

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> So a couple days ago, I was talking about Flight sizes with a friend, in regards to Battle Royale outcomes, and eventually I went and pulled the numbers for all the flights.
> 
> Here it is in case someone was curious how their Flight stands up against the others. : D
> 
> 
> Arcane
> 15376
> 
> Shadow
> 14862
> 
> Wind
> 14435
> 
> Lightning
> 12123
> 
> plague
> 11669
> 
> Nature
> 11413
> 
> Ice
> 10949
> 
> Light
> 9850
> 
> Water
> 7622
> 
> Fire
> 7105
> 
> Earth
> 4088



That interesting!  Thanks. It never shows me population size on the map. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just read on Tumblr has confirmed 10,000 exalts. But then again I can understand why because either 1,000 or 10,000 were exalted the first day from over all.


----------



## nard

Hey, if anyone doesn't mind, could you level up my coli team ;u;? I really suck at it and like, die. They're already level 9(?).


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> Hey, if anyone doesn't mind, could you level up my coli team ;u;? I really suck at it and like, die. They're already level 9(?).



I have this sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme problem. Except mine are..well.....like level 7 I think?  

Someone told me they could level mine and to PM them and..i forgot. XD


----------



## gnoixaim

Fuzzling said:


> Hey, if anyone doesn't mind, could you level up my coli team ;u;? I really suck at it and like, die. They're already level 9(?).





Cuppycakez said:


> I have this sammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmme problem. Except mine are..well.....like level 7 I think?
> 
> Someone told me they could level mine and to PM them and..i forgot. XD



I'm willing to level them up with payment. : ) Do you need them to be leveled to 25 or... ?


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> I'm willing to level them up with payment. : ) Do you need them to be leveled to 25 or... ?



I would appreciate that, how much?


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> I'm willing to level them up with payment. : ) Do you need them to be leveled to 25 or... ?



Yeah! That would be awesome but don't know if I could afford.


----------



## FireNinja1

I have a 25 and 22 with tinctures that I could use to help. I will need some payment as well ofc, but I'm more than willing to help.


----------



## tamagotchi

...Yeah, looks great...


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> View attachment 77197
> 
> ...Yeah, looks great...



it makes strange fashion choices leave it alone
i'm p sure i've seen that accent before though. which one is it?


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> it makes strange fashion choices leave it alone
> i'm p sure i've seen that accent before though. which one is it?



Accent: F Coatl Frozen Glass Glo, I believe.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And I guess Lightning has 11 thousand dragons recorded....man I want to join for how organized they must be.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Accent: F Coatl Frozen Glass Glo, I believe.



thanks c: i might go hunt one down


----------



## Xanarcah

_Fraudulenti and Pryce are now the proud parents of 4 eggs. They are resting safely in your nesting grounds._


YESSSS

Thank you RNG Gods!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> help i was looking for adults to train and exalt and this popped up
> 
> 
> 
> great now i have a rainbow chicken taking up space



*v* shes beautiful omg


----------



## Aryxia

I'm selling an unhatched Ice Egg here if anyone's interested c:

I also have these babs up on the AH for 9k each, is that a fair price or should I lower it? 



Spoiler


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Aryxia said:


> I'm selling an unhatched Ice Egg here if anyone's interested c:
> 
> I also have these babs up on the AH for 9k each, is that a fair price or should I lower it?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



9k sounds like a good price to me


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, 9k sounds fair!


----------



## Xanarcah

Whelp, I gave in and bought another expensive item, even though I'm supposed to be on that Light Sprite quest and not spending anything. .-.







Bane looks great, though, so it was worth it~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Whelp, I gave in and bought another expensive item, even though I'm supposed to be on that Light Sprite quest and not spending anything. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bane looks great, though, so it was worth it~



Wellllll it looks pretty worth it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But the light sprites in the AH are all gems anyway, so wow that might not ever happen for me!  I barely have 100 gems let alone 30,000 to get a sprite.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Wellllll it looks pretty worth it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But the light sprites in the AH are all gems anyway, so wow that might not ever happen for me!  I barely have 100 gems let alone 30,000 to get a sprite.



He looks so good, definitely worth it~

Also, it was probably cheaper like whoa than actually gening him. Scrolls cost so much...

Light Sprites will be back in Treasure eventually, it's just whatever people want to list them for. Sooner or later someone will want treasure.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> He looks so good, definitely worth it~
> 
> Also, it was probably cheaper like whoa than actually gening him. Scrolls cost so much...
> 
> Light Sprites will be back in Treasure eventually, it's just whatever people want to list them for. Sooner or later someone will want treasure.


Yeah. Good luck in getting them.


----------



## Aryxia

hypnoticsoul said:


> 9k sounds like a good price to me





Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah, 9k sounds fair!




Thanks guys c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> Thanks guys c:



Yep~ Glad I could help!


----------



## Nanobyte

JUST A FEW MORE DAYS UNTIL THE WINDOW


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> JUST A FEW MORE DAYS UNTIL THE WINDOW



ayy
prepare, the newbies are coming



RetroT said:


> View attachment 77197
> 
> ...Yeah, looks great...



beautiful


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> JUST A FEW MORE DAYS UNTIL THE WINDOW


Yayyyyyy


----------



## Nanobyte

Random thought - Ridgebacks are really pretty
so much better than guardian dragons
i mean sure those noses are a little weird
but ridgebacks are pretty <3


----------



## tamagotchi

need help- nvm i do nt rlly care anym,ore im do ne


----------



## hypnoticsoul

is that really happening omg
you were the nicest one


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> is that really happening omg
> you were the nicest one



nah i mean
i was guilty for doing it so i deserve it
im just gonna delete them and just move on 

at least ill finally have mail to check!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yeah but like either way you were the first one to try to apologize to the person who was bullied and the first to admit we fricked up it seems like you're the least likely one to be attacked
also let me know if you want me to erase these posts or w/e


----------



## tamagotchi

nah its g you can keep em up if you want

i mean its whatever i guess, no reason to fuel the flames, ha ha. i can see why theyre doing it


on the other side im 20k away from lair expansion!!!!! babies


----------



## hypnoticsoul

yeah that's why i haven't had too much involvement aside from apologizing and trying to get ppl in this thread to chillax bc like
who cares what people do it's ok if they block or whatever all that matters is that the person actually affected by our ****ty behavior is ok

i'm really close too woo ;u; i haven't been trying too hard bc i haven't been on fr a whole lot lately, so i'm slowly making my way too it through exalted hatchlings. i reaaallllyyy don't feel like grinding so i'm hoping when my crystal spirals breed tomorrow they'll have a few eggs so i can try and get the rest from there


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> Random thought - Ridgebacks are really pretty
> so much better than guardian dragons
> i mean sure those noses are a little weird
> but ridgebacks are pretty <3



Bless ur soul
Ridgies are one of the best species imo


----------



## tamagotchi

thank you!!!!! ive been trying to think of a way to say that but my mind is donk and i can't think correctly today lmao

i mean, ive been kind of 'trying' but i havent been actively doing anything tbh except just afking on there for like 7 hours... i wish crystal demand would go back up bc i really need money. i have 0 lair space and all of my dergs are close to breeding days i dont know what to do LOL


----------



## hypnoticsoul

lmao ur welcome bae

yeah, i kinda grind a little bit in the coli, but since i usually have a youtube video or a show playing in another tab, a lot of times i get distracted and leave it on the screen between battles for a half hour and it's like
how do they determine if someone's botting is this it oh no 
so i close the coliseum and don't go back for a while
AND YEAH a few days before my first crystal hatched i was hearin all about people selling for like 200k+ so i tried it but i had to lower it to 80k before anyone bought
it could've been worse and that is the reason i'm actually close to the next expansion but pls


----------



## Cuppycakez

On the first day of Christmas, 
my dragons gave to me:
A nest with 1 Egg!! 

On the second day of Christmas, 
my dragons gave to me, 
Wait. Why am I counting like this? I always get 1 egg........ 

Whelp, that song ended pretty quickly!


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> On the first day of Christmas,
> my dragons gave to me:
> A nest with 1 Egg!!
> 
> On the second day of Christmas,
> my dragons gave to me,
> Wait. Why am I counting like this? I always get 1 egg........
> 
> Whelp, that song ended pretty quickly!



That just happened to me as well >.<;;

In other news I just opened my own Hatchery!  Now all I need are customers and affiliates


----------



## tamagotchi

Aryxia said:


> That just happened to me as well >.<;;
> 
> In other news I just opened my own Hatchery!  Now all I need are customers and affiliates



ooh baby baby
look at Miriel, they're very cute!! im poor tho but ONE DAY


----------



## Astro0

selling these ridgies for 30k each





XYX




XYY


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> lmao ur welcome bae
> 
> yeah, i kinda grind a little bit in the coli, but since i usually have a youtube video or a show playing in another tab, a lot of times i get distracted and leave it on the screen between battles for a half hour and it's like
> how do they determine if someone's botting is this it oh no
> so i close the coliseum and don't go back for a while
> AND YEAH a few days before my first crystal hatched i was hearin all about people selling for like 200k+ so i tried it but i had to lower it to 80k before anyone bought
> it could've been worse and that is the reason i'm actually close to the next expansion but pls



as said many times before, i just... can't exalt for anything. i mean, i kinda want to, but i cant STAND sitting through those long-ass animations, like... give me an option to turn those off please thanks. also, whenever a dom. push comes up, i'm super pumped like, "yeah!!! woooh!!!! IM GONNA DO THIS!" and then there's just this huge brick wall of text and im just nah bye. 
also i mean 80k is cool for me but they used to be like 100-200k and i feel like i missed up really bad lol

hopefully users are interested in my tropical derg pairs because thats like what im relying on right now lol


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> as said many times before, i just... can't exalt for anything. i mean, i kinda want to, but i cant STAND sitting through those long-ass animations, like... give me an option to turn those off please thanks. also, whenever a dom. push comes up, i'm super pumped like, "yeah!!! woooh!!!! IM GONNA DO THIS!" and then there's just this huge brick wall of text and im just nah bye.
> also i mean 80k is cool for me but they used to be like 100-200k and i feel like i missed up really bad lol
> 
> hopefully users are interested in my tropical derg pairs because thats like what im relying on right now lol


what animations, the ones asking you if you want to exalt the dragon, or?
yeah, whenever i think about the crystal market i think about how dumb i was to get a flippin imp instead of a plentiful w a shorter cool down bc by the time he was old enough everything slowed down

i wanna say tropical dragons are popular, but i'm not really sure. i just know a lot of people like bright colors/eye burners so if they can make that, you're doing good


Spoiler: would you consider these tropical











http://fr.fintastic.net/?id=66,66,28,39,34,48,2
i feel like they are but honestly idk & if they're not who knows what they are


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> what animations, the ones asking you if you want to exalt the dragon, or?
> yeah, whenever i think about the crystal market i think about how dumb i was to get a flippin imp instead of a plentiful w a shorter cool down bc by the time he was old enough everything slowed down
> 
> i wanna say tropical dragons are popular, but i'm not really sure. i just know a lot of people like bright colors/eye burners so if they can make that, you're doing good
> 
> 
> Spoiler: would you consider these tropical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://fr.fintastic.net/?id=66,66,28,39,34,48,2
> i feel like they are but honestly idk & if they're not who knows what they are



i mean, the aniamtions when youre fighting the monsters in the coli i guess, they just take too long for me 
i insisted on getting a pretty crystal but of course when i got it the market went just way down so whatever. i still have a pretty crystal so im okay with that but it just annoys me that i shouldve just bought 2 pearlies or something LOL

yeah, hopefully. im not a fan of eye burners bc um, idk they just look weird to me but hey if they make treasure then thats good with me. 
i really wanna say that those dergs are tropical but im not 100% sure because mine are really basic iri/shim/belly so i have no idea what im doing lol. i feel like tropicals are the lighter colors so i think they could be considered as tropicals but don't quote me on that, lol


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> i mean, the aniamtions when youre fighting the monsters in the coli i guess, they just take too long for me
> i insisted on getting a pretty crystal but of course when i got it the market went just way down so whatever. i still have a pretty crystal so im okay with that but it just annoys me that i shouldve just bought 2 pearlies or something LOL
> 
> yeah, hopefully. im not a fan of eye burners bc um, idk they just look weird to me but hey if they make treasure then thats good with me.
> i really wanna say that those dergs are tropical but im not 100% sure because mine are really basic iri/shim/belly so i have no idea what im doing lol. i feel like tropicals are the lighter colors so i think they could be considered as tropicals but don't quote me on that, lol



oh, yeah. on my old computer it would take the characters like 30 seconds to travel across the screen during their attack animation. so training my level 25s was heck. on this computer it's a lot better, but the it does lag sometimes and the shaking screen can still cause some slow down. but yeah i get where you're coming from. maybe they'll make a toggle thing for that sometime like they did with shock switch.
i didn't even consider physical appeal when i bought the imp lmao i just decided yes i need a cheap one immediately. so i bought him within the hour of release on ah and had to wait like a month for him to grow and be rtb what a disaster
also the first night there was a lot of blue crystals idk why

i sometimes enjoy eye burners, under certain color circumstances. but i don't have any because i don't really have the desire to own them. it's just nice to see sometimes like yeah, look at that skittle vomit.
yeah i don't know what i'm doing either hah. i just knew i needed a new mate for my progen and decided "yeah i can totally make tropical babes w a male like that" so i bought him but idk what they are, i just know that they might every once in a while have a gross pink iridescent baby

- - - Post Merge - - -

THEY RELEASED FACET


----------



## Astro0

OMG FACET **** **** ****


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Astro0 said:


> OMG FACET **** **** ****



i just want it so i can make money haha but the only ones on ah are expensive coatls. i've learned from my mistakes, i'm waiting for a plentiful

also the picture they used on the update announcement
the orange and blue faes have bodies but the purple one is just a single wing


----------



## gnoixaim

how are there already faucet babies??????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> I would appreciate that, how much?





Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! That would be awesome but don't know if I could afford.



Tbh, I'm not even sure. LOL, would you two be paying in BTB or FR treasure?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> how are there already faucet babies??????



people buy scrolls and boon of fertility, then throw the dragons on a nest and use the boon immediately.
profit


----------



## gnoixaim

hypnoticsoul said:


> people buy scrolls and boon of fertility, then throw the dragons on a nest and use the boon immediately.
> profit



Ahhh, I didn't know it worked like that. & omg, the pricessss. Saw 2 imps for 200k and now they're gone, I should have gotten them.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

gnoixaim said:


> Ahhh, I didn't know it worked like that. & omg, the pricessss. Saw 2 imps for 200k and now they're gone, I should have gotten them.



yeah, it's even crazier when you consider the part where there's a high chance those people paid for the gems to get all of that. which is like $20+ i think because facet=1200 gems so 2400 gems each. boon is 350, so 2750. it could be more than $20 actually depending on how many gems you already have and how many you need to buy to get that amount.
but yeah, they're gonna be pretty expensive for a bit. my crystal imp was 200k haha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Facet
faceeeEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTT
expensive babies r expensive


----------



## Naiad

200k

She's so cute someone buy her before I do ; v ;


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> 200k
> 
> She's so cute someone buy her before I do ; v ;



Guuuuuhhhh i wish i had lair space D;;;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

BABIES










10K each, all in AH.


also she grew


----------



## Naiad

The RNG gods have blessed me :')


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> The RNG gods have blessed me :')



Omg beautiful babies! Congratulations!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

600k down the drain later...




no regrets


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> 600k down the drain later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no regrets



breath taking!! congrats, absolutely worth the treasure if you ask me!


----------



## Cuppycakez

FACETTTTTT

- - - Post Merge - - -

Omggggg there's 31 pages of facet babies. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And this one is aodrableee but I wish there was some kind of different color because all of that ice is boring.  
*BBCode:



*


----------



## nard

tiem to snipe some faucet bbs


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> tiem to snipe some faucet bbs


Yayy make sure to post them here!


----------



## toxapex

I used randomizer for the first time and I ended up naming this lil girl "Deathbringer" XD


----------



## nard

tokayseye said:


> I used randomizer for the first time and I ended up naming this lil girl "Deathbringer" XD



she will kill us all


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> she will kill us all



yes I will

how dare u Bae
_I trusted you_

I'm just going to sell them next time smh


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> yes I will
> 
> how dare u Bae
> _I trusted you_
> 
> I'm just going to sell them next time smh


Didn't you already sell them?


----------



## toxapex

Lafiel said:


> yes I will
> 
> how dare u Bae
> _I trusted you_
> 
> I'm just going to sell them next time smh



I'LL CHNAGE IT JUST

THE THING ISN'T IN THE SHOP ****


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> she will kill us all



run for your lives
otherwise we will all be that dragons next meal


----------



## nard

//heavy bREATHING


I NEEd THIS BUT 90K MORE ;0; RIPPPPPP


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Didn't you already sell them?



I gave them away to close friend & Bae .3.

they're not total strangers lmao


----------



## nard

also crystal prices have drastically dropped, buy em before they go up


----------



## toxapex

I CHANGED THE NAME DONT KILL ME


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> I CHANGED THE NAME DONT KILL ME




if i killed u I'd also have to sink an entire ship and idk if I'm prepared for that


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> //heavy bREATHING
> I NEEd THIS BUT 90K MORE ;0; RIPPPPPP



SO PRETTY


----------



## nard

Fuzzling said:


> //heavy bREATHING
> 
> 
> I NEEd THIS BUT 90K MORE ;0; RIPPPPPP



someone bought him


_my life is over_


EDIT: oh um he was just taken off not bought


----------



## Cuppycakez

Woah...I just realized that the hatchies in the AH are all at 6k.  Well, I guess I'm lucky I keep finding ones for 5k.


----------



## f11

Do you ever just see a derg, then just start internally crying? 




- - - Post Merge - - -

Me basically when I saw that coatl


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> Do you ever just see a derg, then just start internally crying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Me basically when I saw that coatl


IT'S SO PRETYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY    

 also you have to update your sig


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Crys said:


> Do you ever just see a derg, then just start internally crying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Me basically when I saw that coatl



oh my gosh thats a pretty coatl
(Funny, I saw those coatls on a other site earlier)
And yes *stares at all the crystal/facet/x coatls and imps*


----------



## Beary

Crys said:


> Do you ever just see a derg, then just start internally crying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Me basically when I saw that coatl



I'm crying inside


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oh guys
here's a reminder that i found whilst looking at stuffs





<3
newbies, once you sign up
_there is no going back_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Man I really want this one:





He's so pretty! But...I've never had that much treasure in total so I don't see that happening soon but I'll try!


----------



## Shirohibiki

as expected, facet + crystal looks terrible
facet by itself is eh. o well. glad yall enjoy it


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> as expected, facet + crystal looks terrible
> facet by itself is eh. o well. glad yall enjoy it



it's nice with certain colors not doubles or triples] but yeah i agree
there was some nice crystal/facet coatls up last night  tho


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, I pretty much hate it when it's crystal/facet with triple colors.  

But just Facet is really pretty! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I'm pretty sure this same one person keeps beating me to all the cheap-ish dergs in the AH.


----------



## Shirohibiki

hypnoticsoul said:


> it's nice with certain colors not doubles or triples] but yeah i agree
> there was some nice crystal/facet coatls up last night  tho




i will agree that a few colors look nice, but otherwise im just kinda like no thanks
i should buy some crystals to make money but ill just continue to be poor i think
and yeah god i hate doubles/triples in general rip


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Shirohibiki said:


> i will agree that a few colors look nice, but otherwise im just kinda like no thanks
> i should buy some crystals to make money but ill just continue to be poor i think
> and yeah god i hate doubles/triples in general rip



i do enjoy doubles sometimes, like all of my chocolate xxy's
and this bab that grew up today




i went through and i have a lot of doubles woah. more than i expected
but yeah, triples are pretty eh


----------



## Jawile

Hatched this Imperial last week. I like her; kinda reminds me of a cherry blossom.


----------



## Nanobyte

Jawile said:


> Hatched this Imperial last week. I like her; kinda reminds me of a cherry blossom.



oh wow sexy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> Hatched this Imperial last week. I like her; kinda reminds me of a cherry blossom.



also sexy


----------



## toxapex

Shirohibiki said:


> i will agree that a few colors look nice, but otherwise im just kinda like no thanks
> i should buy some crystals to make money but ill just continue to be poor i think
> and yeah god i hate doubles/triples in general rip



I agree. Facet is kinda cool, but I think on a lot of colors it makes the wings look like crumpled-up tarp...

But I think it's a cool addition for those who like it, and more variety is always good.


----------



## Nanobyte

I believe I found what appears to be the most fabulous dragon in the world.


----------



## nard

Nanobyte said:


> I believe I found what appears to be the most fabulous dragon in the world.



mr. fab


----------



## FireNinja1

found a mate for Strawberry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> I believe I found what appears to be the most fabulous dragon in the world.


Classy. Very, very classy.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> I believe I found what appears to be the most fabulous dragon in the world.


How did you find this?  It's awesome!


----------



## PandaNikita

I'm going out for a bit, I'll check offers in a few hours. 
I'll let the highest offer have the dragon.
Treasure only please.

Spiral bebes for sale, hatched yesterday.
First one is male, the second is female.
Both have Iridescent | Current | Underbelly genes
Post or send an offer, I would like to do this through CR

Offer: 15k+ Each













Might consider selling my Windclaw bebe.
Hatched 2 days ago, male bebe.
Iridescent | Shimmer | Underbelly

Offer: 20K+




​


----------



## tamagotchi

PandaNikita said:


> Snip snip.



Well, they're pretty! I'd offer, but, I'm close to my expansion. Good luck selling them!


----------



## Silversea

Is there a beginner's guide/FAQ somewhere so I can prepare myself if I sign up?


----------



## tamagotchi

Also, does the price raise when females / males are RTB? I was thinking of selling a dragon, but if she won't go for a decent price, I('m keeping her because I like her lots. u w u


----------



## PandaNikita

RetroT said:


> Well, they're pretty! I'd offer, but, I'm close to my expansion. Good luck selling them!



Thank you! If no one offers by the time I get home in a couple hours I'll keep them


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Is there a beginner's guide/FAQ somewhere so I can prepare myself if I sign up?



I have a guide you could look at that would help you chose a flight if you can't decide or just want to read it?


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Is there a beginner's guide/FAQ somewhere so I can prepare myself if I sign up?




Basically don't exalt your progens. I say don't breed them either. It doesn't look good. 
Start training a team for a festival ASAP. Culex guide is very popular. Get 3 dragons to train. 

Do fairgrounds for a bit to raise quick cash for battle stones you'll need. Then do anything else. Hatchery, exalting for money etc. 

Also when you first sign up. There are usually free dragon giveaways. So you can get your team from there. 

Good luck! And if you have questions you can always ask us here.


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: help a gal out and buy these dergs? they're really cheap bc i need them gone!



7k each








10k each


----------



## PandaNikita

@Astro i'll buy the first one

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> @Astro i'll buy the first one



First two*


----------



## Astro0

PandaNikita said:


> @Astro i'll buy the first one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> First two*



sure thing! they're in the AH for that price so its probably easiest to go through there


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> sure thing! they're in the AH for that price so its probably easiest to go through there



Thanks I bought them


----------



## Astro0

PandaNikita said:


> Thanks I bought them



thank yoooou! i hope you enjoy them


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Basically don't exalt your progens. I say don't breed them either. It doesn't look good.
> Start training a team for a festival ASAP. Culex guide is very popular. Get 3 dragons to train.
> 
> Do fairgrounds for a bit to raise quick cash for battle stones you'll need. Then do anything else. Hatchery, exalting for money etc.
> 
> Also when you first sign up. There are usually free dragon giveaways. So you can get your team from there.
> 
> Good luck! And if you have questions you can always ask us here.



wait. why arent we supposed to exalt our progens because i did that like 800 years ago LOL rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Can someone explain what a "Progen" is please? Thanks!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Can someone explain what a "Progen" is please? Thanks!



progenitor. dragons you start with


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> wait. why arent we supposed to exalt our progens because i did that like 800 years ago LOL rip



Probably for morale purposes rather than a "forced" reason.


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> wait. why arent we supposed to exalt our progens because i did that like 800 years ago LOL rip



Sameee
I would've never bothered to gene them up anyway so w/e


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh. I still have mine but I hate it's design now so I just pretend it isn't there.


----------



## Shirohibiki

just hatched 3 babies, 10k each if anyone wants em













- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Probably for morale purposes rather than a "forced" reason.



oh. eh. oh well, nothing i can do now. lord knows i wouldnt have gened them up


----------



## nard

I currently have my progens to sell for exalt fodder, but when I gene them up, they should sell better.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, as soon as it's roll-over its Plague Vs. Lightning?


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> I currently have my progens to sell for exalt fodder, but when I gene them up, they should sell better.



you cant trade your progens to anyone, all you can do is exalt them but you don't get any treasure


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> you cant trade your progens to anyone, all you can do is exalt them but you don't get any treasure



I mean their lil' derg bbs .u.


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> I mean their lil' derg bbs .u.



ah of course! excuse my terrible reading comprehension haha!


----------



## FireNinja1

I hate the prenamed thing on this, another 6k out of my stash but whatever, I'm glad to have her.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> So, as soon as it's roll-over its Plague Vs. Lightning?



More or less. 

Time for me to get my sniping skills back in shape.

Also back to training all these dragons taking up all my space and eating all my food.


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> More or less.
> 
> Time for me to get my sniping skills back in shape.
> 
> Also back to training all these dragons taking up all my space and eating all my food.



PvL? Lightning is cool and all, but I think Plague is going to win this one.


----------



## f11

FireNinja1 said:


> PvL? Lightning is cool and all, but I think Plague is going to win this one.


wow


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> PvL? Lightning is cool and all, but I think Plague is going to win this one.



Not gonna lie, I REALLY want us to win.


----------



## tamagotchi

I don't really care who wins. I just want discounts tbh let me save treasure god dammit


----------



## Astro0

no one even wants the ridgies for exalt fodder? only 10k! i'll do 8k if you really want em!


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> I just want discounts tbh let me save treasure god dammit



This too. xD Been waiting for a while to buy lair expansions.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want Plague to win too! Would it be cheating if I sent you this dragon I have that's trained to like level 5?  Wind is not going to win at this point so whatever.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I want Plague to win too! Would it be cheating if I sent you this dragon I have that's trained to like level 5?  Wind is not going to win at this point so whatever.



I'm pretty sure it isn't. As far as I know, only raffles are off the table for our fight. 

I'd be happy to buy the dragon from you if you'd like to sell it to me. o:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ayyy guys i found the moonmoon dragon again




moonmoon is a national treasure
(the baby nAMES IM LAUGHING)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I'm pretty sure it isn't. As far as I know, only raffles are off the table for our fight.
> 
> I'd be happy to buy the dragon from you if you'd like to sell it to me. o:



Ok! Price doesn't matter to me, as anything helps!  
Here she is incase you want to see her:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> ayyy guys i found the moonmoon dragon again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonmoon is a national treasure
> (the baby nAMES IM LAUGHING)



the babies are literally my favorite thing, oh my _god_


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> How did you find this?  It's awesome!



Through the random dragon box. The owner has a load of fabu dergs. X3

On a completely unrelated note, I got my Ebola plushie today 8D
Her name is Salma, which is an African name for a healthy baby
OHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO


Spoiler: salma takes selfies



*I SEE YOU*


*butt butt butt butt*

*THIS IS MY FRIEND*


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> ayyy guys i found the moonmoon dragon again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonmoon is a national treasure
> (the baby nAMES IM LAUGHING)



ew what the hell is that gross
literal meme dergs wow no omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

Anyone have any tips for making gems?  (other then buying) 


Also I read in a thread, and I guess someone in Light was sniping, and they ended up getting a crystal/facet/xyx for 1200 treasure. ONE THOUSAND TREASURE!  And they just straight up exalted it. I think they contacted the owner but the owner didn't get it back.......

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Through the random dragon box. The owner has a load of fabu dergs. X3



I forget about that all the time.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Anyone have any tips for making gems?  (other then buying)
> 
> 
> Also I read in a thread, and I guess someone in Light was sniping, and they ended up getting a crystal/facet/xyx for 1200 treasure. ONE THOUSAND TREASURE!  And they just straight up exalted it. I think they contacted the owner but the owner didn't get it back.......
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I forget about that all the time.



wow, exalting a crystal/facet xyx you got for 1k??? u could sell it for like...100k.., smh


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> wow, exalting a crystal/facet xyx you got for 1k??? u could sell it for like...100k.., smh



You could get more then that probably! Depending on the colors. All the ones I saw in the AH were like 300,000k T +


----------



## f11

I hope lightning win B)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> You could get more then that probably! Depending on the colors. All the ones I saw in the AH were like 300,000k T +



oh wow, didnt realize they were that expensive :V too bad i cant sell any...i could get another lair expansion in no time u_u


----------



## Nanobyte

ermegerd nikki you hatched skydancer bebes they're so precious ermegerd


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> ermegerd nikki you hatched skydancer bebes they're so precious ermegerd



yes i did :3 i hope they sell soon i dont wanna feed them(waste mah precious food on them, im so stingy)... D: and now i have more nests waiting lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

I just got this little cutie! 




And in many, many, mannnnnnnnnnnnnnny  months  weeks he will look like this.


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> I just got this little cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in many, many, mannnnnnnnnnnnnnny  months  weeks he will look like this.



oh wow
that's one sexy dragon


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> oh wow
> that's one sexy dragon



I know! He's so prettyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Nanobyte

TOMORROW IS THE DAY BEFORE THE NEWBIES WILL COME

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cuppycakez, I was looking at your clan profile and saw that you exalted a baby dragon
IM LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW IT'S JUST SO FUNNY


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> TOMORROW IS THE DAY BEFORE THE NEWBIES WILL COME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Cuppycakez, I was looking at your clan profile and saw that you exalted a baby dragon
> IM LAUGHING SO HARD RIGHT NOW IT'S JUST SO FUNNY


You don't want to know....



HOW MANY FREAKIN BABY DRAGONS I EXALTED TODAY AND LAST NIGHT IN TOTAL. Like probably 50 at least.......It was worth it for wind. Not really we are still losing. But anyway. 

I'm looking to buy treasure!  20k for 100 BTB is the rate I usually use.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus when I was buying the babies dragons I wasn't spending my money it was someone elses so it was kind of fun.
 that's the plague/ice in my coming out....exalting babies? isn't really thaaaaaaaaaaaat bad


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> You don't want to know....
> 
> 
> 
> HOW MANY FREAKIN BABY DRAGONS I EXALTED TODAY AND LAST NIGHT IN TOTAL. Like probably 50 at least.......It was worth it for wind. Not really we are still losing. But anyway.
> 
> I'm looking to buy treasure!  20k for 100 BTB is the rate I usually use.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Plus when I was buying the babies dragons I wasn't spending my money it was someone elses so it was kind of fun.
> that's the plague/ice in my coming out....exalting babies? isn't really thaaaaaaaaaaaat bad



AMERICA IS IN GRAVE DANGER
TIME TO SHIP THE KIDS TO MILITARY SCHOOL


----------



## Silversea

If I join it will be the third dragon site I'll be involved in...hah...There goes my life.

PS thanks for comments so far, what has been said ties in with info I've already scouted out.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> If I join it will be the third dragon site I'll be involved in...hah...There goes my life.
> 
> PS thanks for comments so far, what has been said ties in with info I've already scouted out.



omg, the third?? youre a trooper man


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, but what is the other one? I know you mentioned Dragon Cave or something like that but now I want to know what the other one is!


----------



## Silversea

http://taleofdragons.net/

I've done a lot of art for both sites...just downloaded gimp so I can see if I can do anything in the way of Flight Rising skins etc.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ayy light won
*runs about like a idiot throwing glitter everywhere*


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> ayy light won
> *runs about like a idiot throwing glitter everywhere*



ya u cheaters

wind came in third and wE DID IT LEGIT


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> ya u cheaters
> 
> wind came in third and wE DID IT LEGIT



oi
i was just exaltin dergs all the time i swear


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> oi
> i was just exaltin dergs all the time i swear



_u cannot fix your mistakes_


i know YOU weren't cheatin' but the rest of ur flight


like no


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> _u cannot fix your mistakes_
> 
> 
> i know YOU weren't cheatin' but the rest of ur flight
> 
> 
> like no



i was a bit weirded out tht we held it for 6 days 
and didn't switch once
i mean we've held it once, but switched out a couple times

also guys




*cries about the 600k price tag*
look at the babies they could have


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i was a bit weirded out tht we held it for 6 days
> and didn't switch once
> i mean we've held it once, but switched out a couple times
> 
> also guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *cries about the 600k price tag*
> look at the babies they could have



if only i sold that ambush i couldve had a facet bb too

//cries with you


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> if only i sold that ambush i couldve had a facet bb too
> 
> //cries with you



the second one looks like a chocolate orange
i want a chocolate orange snake dragon :c


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> the second one looks like a chocolate orange
> i want a chocolate orange snake dragon :c



dont we all ;v;


----------



## Nanobyte

TOMMORROW THEY COME
THE NEWBIES COME TOMMORROW

Oh, just a question; when it opens at 5:30, is that AM or PM?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> TOMMORROW THEY COME
> THE NEWBIES COME TOMMORROW
> 
> Oh, just a question; when it opens at 5:30, is that AM or PM?



 5.30 AM c:


----------



## Nanobyte

Twilight Sparkle said:


> 5.30 AM c:



AW YAS!
All I need to do is get my brother to wake me up with him tomorrow


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> AW YAS!
> All I need to do is get my brother to wake me up with him tomorrow



Yayyy I can't wait! And I can just wake up early tomorrow and stuff.  It's gonnna be so fun! I mean I'm 3 hours behind server time and that's actually a good thing this time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And congrats Light! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, so this is the dragon that someone in Light exalted , that they got for 1k. 





Like what? I mean, if your in Light and you like glitter..and this was a crystal/facet dragon....


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Yayyy I can't wait! And I can just wake up early tomorrow and stuff.  It's gonnna be so fun! I mean I'm 3 hours behind server time and that's actually a good thing this time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And congrats Light!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, so this is the dragon that someone in Light exalted , that they got for 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what? I mean, if your in Light and you like glitter..and this was a crystal/facet dragon....


1kt or 1kg?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so this is the dragon that someone in Light exalted , that they got for 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what? I mean, if your in Light and you like glitter..and this was a crystal/facet dragon....



It would actually be really easy to do that, especially since everyone was just exalting as fast as they could for BR. 

When I snipe hatchlings, I almost never check them. To me, hatchlings are worth whatever's lowest on the AH. I almost resold that Crystal Spiral I got for 500t a while back for 3999. The only reason I caught that it might be worth more was because I went to click on the image to list it again and the mouseover info popped up and the word Crystal caught my eye. 

For someone who was just exalting everything they got, not sniping for profit or anything, and going through dozens of dragons every hour, it would have been incredibly easy to miss it being a Crystal/Facet.


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Yayyy I can't wait! And I can just wake up early tomorrow and stuff.  It's gonnna be so fun! I mean I'm 3 hours behind server time and that's actually a good thing this time.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And congrats Light!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ok, so this is the dragon that someone in Light exalted , that they got for 1k.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what? I mean, if your in Light and you like glitter..and this was a crystal/facet dragon....



Sending babies to boot camp is one thing, sending crystal babies to boot camp is another.


----------



## Beary

she looked better as a hatchling , _ ,


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary said:


> she looked better as a hatchling , _ ,


I usually preview them before I buy if I have time...  


But gosh people have been busy! There's already 50 pages of facet babies...

And look! Christmas baby!


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i will agree that a few colors look nice, but otherwise im just kinda like no thanks
> i should buy some crystals to make money but ill just continue to be poor i think
> and yeah god i hate doubles/triples in general rip



I think it looks okay. Magenta still looks like ****, as expected, lol. In my opinion, it looks gross by itself on the wings, so I think it works better with crystal. 

I like doubles and triples tho. u m u


----------



## Xanarcah

So today I'm finally saying goodbye to two dragons that I've had since the first week I started on Flight Rising, Kiril and Nightfall.  











They're not the prettiest or most expensive or most special dragons ever, but they are sort of sentimental to me since they've been with me so long. 

Time for them both to go on to greener pastures and an exciting future. o:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

omg
i discovered rose facet
mY EYES




way to oversaturated escp on the hair/mane


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> omg
> i discovered rose facet
> mY EYES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to oversaturated escp on the hair/mane



It doesn't look all that bad. I just wish they'd make rose a little, uh, lighter, I guess. Not sure why the hair is that dark tho, lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beastclans is winning now, but I'm betting pretty soon that Plague or Lightning is going to jump out and dump loads of exalts. Or maybe not because I don't know how Lightning or Plague work through dominance. I don't know, I think to much.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> It doesn't look all that bad. I just wish they'd make rose a little, uh, lighter, I guess. Not sure why the hair is that dark tho, lol.


The wings okay, it's the hair that gets me... so dark and... it just looks very weird next to the wing.


----------



## Beary

oops
he's so pretty but tHE SMOKE RUINS ITT


----------



## Cuppycakez

Beary said:


> oops
> he's so pretty but tHE SMOKE RUINS ITT



Yep. I keep finding really pretty ones, but they have smoke or this one gene that ruins the whole thing.


----------



## f11

Beary said:


> oops
> he's so pretty but tHE SMOKE RUINS ITT


lmao Id rather have smoke than crackle tho. Smoke isn't that bad..


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> lmao Id rather have smoke than crackle tho. Smoke isn't that bad..



Really? I like crackle a lot more! I mean, only on certain colors. I think smoke looks good on certain colors, just.. not really crystal colors for me, ha ha. 

-

I finally got a lair expansion so my dergs can breed now. 3 eggs from one pair which is p good. u w u


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, before I bought this guy he was really cute. And I viewed him as an adult and all, and he was still really cutez! What sucks now is I really don't like him.    
BBCode:


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> lmao Id rather have smoke than crackle tho. Smoke isn't that bad..




^^^ THIS

crackle is one of those genes that looks good once in a lifetime imo


----------



## Shirohibiki

idk i LOVE smoke i think its fantastic hahah
i really hate crackle most of the time tho lmfao
i am SO picky about genes...


----------



## toxapex

I think crackle and smoke both only work well with a very limited amount of color combinations (with crackle less usuable than smoke).


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i am on the smoke train holla


Spoiler: does anyone want one of these for 7k


----------



## Aryxia

Smoke is far more versitle imo. That being said, I loooooove crackle on zombie/plague-y dergs. I have three, but sadly I had to exalt one :c


----------



## FireNinja1

Every time I read the word "facet" I think of the Latin pronounciation which is "fah-cet"


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FireNinja1 said:


> Every time I read the word "facet" I think of the Latin pronounciation which is "fah-cet"


i keep thinking it's face it oops

face it, the crystal/facet/x dergs are gonna take like 2 weeks to go down in price


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. But I won't be able to afford it for that long anyway.


----------



## tamagotchi

tokayseye said:


> I think crackle and smoke both only work well with a very limited amount of color combinations (with crackle less usuable than smoke).



I think crackle looks good with bloody / slimey / whatever dragons, in my opinion.

I think I saw Laf with this really cool peppermint pair with smoke and it looked great, ha ha.


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> I think crackle looks good with bloody / slimey / whatever dragons, in my opinion.
> 
> I think I saw Laf with this really cool peppermint pair with smoke and it looked great, ha ha.









Ayyyy








that being said I still have these two boys that need homes .3.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> that being said I still have these two boys that need homes .3.



pretty pretty
ahh i really wanted a christmas peppermint coatl pair, but I can't seem to find any close to being RTB/RTB coatls, the only ones I found are white basic with horrible genes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I would buy one of those males to breed with my female one but they are all sisters and brothers with the same parents so....


----------



## Peisinoe

I LOVE SMOKE Hahahah

I'm searching for some WC ripple/current circuit or smoke.


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> pretty pretty
> ahh i really wanted a christmas peppermint coatl pair, but I can't seem to find any close to being RTB/RTB coatls, the only ones I found are white basic with horrible genes.



psst
buy himmmm <<3

I initially bought Pepper, but I saw Mint a page after I saw him and was just like 'oh'


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> psst
> buy himmmm <<3
> 
> I initially bought Pepper, but I saw Mint a page after I saw him and was just like 'oh'


I'm going to name my pair Minty Fresh. I mean its a little cheesy but the best I could think of.


----------



## Astro0

oooh sellin these snap snaps








7k if ya want em!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> oooh sellin these snap snaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7k if ya want em!


Can you take the first on off the  AH while I get to 7k?  yes I'm that broke haha


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> Can you take the first on off the  AH while I get to 7k?  yes I'm that broke haha



He's off the AH, i'll send you a CR, just accept when you're ready!


----------



## Nanobyte

THE WINDOW IS NIGH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> oooh sellin these snap snaps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7k if ya want em!



holy i swear snappers are so adorable <3


----------



## toxapex

I just sold my first derg

_What a rush

I NEED TO SELL MORE _


----------



## Naiad

tokayseye said:


> I just sold my first derg
> 
> _What a rush
> 
> I NEED TO SELL MORE _



lmao

gl bae <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think my new favorite breeds are pearl catchers and snappers


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I think my new favorite breeds are pearl catchers and snappers



Pearl Catchers are great! I like the female designs a lot more, though, ha ha.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah me too.


----------



## f11

Tfw you spend all ur monies buying Crystals


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm not really surprised but hatchlings are already at 6k a piece.  They were 5k for most of the week, and that was Battle Royale.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And you can't change a dragons colors can you?? Just breed and gene?


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm not really surprised but hatchlings are already at 6k a piece.  They were 5k for most of the week, and that was Battle Royale.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And you can't change a dragons colors can you?? Just breed and gene?



you can buy a scatterscroll but you don't get to choose the colours, its just random


----------



## Cuppycakez

And I can't get this dragon to be prettier for the life of me. I mean I was trying a bunch of different things in the workshop but. Nope. 
Wish I could trade for another one haha. 





- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> you can buy a scatterscroll but you don't get to choose the colours, its just random



Ohhh I've heard of scatter scrolls but I never knew what they were. Thanks!


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> And I can't get this dragon to be prettier for the life of me. I mean I was trying a bunch of different things in the workshop but. Nope.
> Wish I could trade for another one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I've heard of scatter scrolls but I never knew what they were. Thanks!



it looks like a strawberry


----------



## tamagotchi

I wish lair expansions weren't so... pricey. I mean, mine is only at 65k right now, but don't they get up to 100k or more? I think that's really expensive, lol. Especially if you don't give up your dragons easily.

-----

*Also, I just realized that registrations are tomorrow. Wonder how many newbies there will be?*


----------



## Nanobyte

THE WINDOW IS ALMOST HERE
My brother's about to go to sleep
I MUST PESTER AND REMIND HIM


----------



## Cuppycakez

Selling some dragons~ Just send crossroads for them!  Also if any newbie signing up tomorrow wants one of them just ask and I can send them to you once you join tomorrow!  


Spoiler: mixed prices also



Hoping to get 5-10kt? She is already named so that's why I was thinking 5kt. 



Hoping to get 2-4k for this one!  





Also I have this one I'd like to get 2-4kt for! 






 

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> I wish lair expansions weren't so... pricey. I mean, mine is only at 65k right now, but don't they get up to 100k or more? I think that's really expensive, lol. Especially if you don't give up your dragons easily.
> 
> -----
> 
> *Also, I just realized that registrations are tomorrow. Wonder how many newbies there will be?*



Probably a bunch..BUT NANO IS JOINING SO YAY NEW WINDY! 


Nanobyte said:


> it looks like a strawberry



Kind of!  


Nanobyte said:


> THE WINDOW IS ALMOST HERE
> My brother's about to go to sleep
> I MUST PESTER AND REMIND HIM



How many hours?  And what timezone are you?


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Probably a bunch..BUT NANO IS JOINING SO YAY NEW WINDY!




breezybutt*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> breezybutt*



Um no. That's like my least favorite/most hated thing about wind. That name right there.


----------



## Nanobyte

WOOT WOOT
WE HAVE ANOTHER WISP!
I went through all the flights with my brother, and he considered wind or shadow, but ended up coming to love and worship noodle dad! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Probably a bunch..BUT NANO IS JOINING SO YAY NEW WINDY!
> 
> 
> Kind of!
> 
> 
> How many hours?  And what timezone are you?



I'm MST, so it opens 3 AM in my time.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> WOOT WOOT
> WE HAVE ANOTHER WISP!
> I went through all the flights with my brother, and he considered wind or shadow, but ended up coming to love and worship noodle dad!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'm GMT, so it opens 3 AM in my time.



YAY! He's going to join too? I tried to get my brother to join and he was all "nah it's just some stupid dragon game"


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> YAY! He's going to join too? I tried to get my brother to join and he was all "nah it's just some stupid dragon game"



Yep! I'm not sure if he'll be active, (But let's be honest he totally will be) but at the very least he's making an account to try it!


Your brother will never know the true meaning of life tbh XD Although I can't really blame him. Most other Dragon-Adopting websites got old after like... a day. Something tells me Flight Rising won't be the same.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh gosh. Are you going to wake up at 3am?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Yep! I'm not sure if he'll be active, (But let's be honest he totally will be) but at the very least he's making an account to try it!
> 
> 
> Your brother will never know the true meaning of life tbh XD



Right? I was going to make him account and strap him to a computer desk until he played and loved it but. That's harsh. And if anything he would join Fire (meh) because he likes red. So.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Tundra Hatchlings;


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh gosh. Are you going to wake up at 3am?



Nah XD
Too much of a Not-A-Morning person for that. I'm getting up at the buttcrack of six. im sure that wasn't the right way to say it lol That's really early for me. I get up at about 7:15 every morning so




Cuppycakez said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Tundra Hatchlings;


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'll have to wake up early ish tomorrow to welcome all the windies!


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> And I can't get this dragon to be prettier for the life of me. I mean I was trying a bunch of different things in the workshop but. Nope.
> Wish I could trade for another one haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh I've heard of scatter scrolls but I never knew what they were. Thanks!



She'd make a pretty IrishimSmoke Coatl


----------



## Cuppycakez

What's irishim?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> She'd make a pretty IrishimSmoke Coatl



Eh, she's ok then. But that's a lot of treasure/gems I don't have.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i will sell these damn hatchlings for 10k, BUY MY STUPID HATCHLINGS


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i will sell these damn hatchlings for 10k, BUY MY STUPID HATCHLINGS




LET ME SEE THEM 

OH ****
I HAVE NO SPACE UHM


----------



## Aryxia

I literally just sold this Derg and he's already had two new owners in the past three minutes wut O.O





- - - Post Merge - - -

Make it three. He just got resold. Again LOL


----------



## Shirohibiki

Shirohibiki said:


> just hatched 3 babies, 10k each if anyone wants em



here u go laf


----------



## tamagotchi

Aryxia said:


> I literally just sold this Derg and he's already had two new owners in the past three minutes wut O.O
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Make it three. He just got resold. Again LOL



Martyn, the Christmas gift that everybody passes on because it doesn't fit their standards.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i finally drew dergs fricking
i am so proud
noodles are gr10


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> i finally drew dergs fricking
> i am so proud
> noodles are gr10



I don't know what to say xD 


But anyway, someone had an accent that was 1000 gems but it was a candy cane accent! It was so pretty 

- - - Post Merge - - -

2 days in and hatchlings up 2k. I think I should start breeding some babies... >3


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> 2 days in and hatchlings up 2k. I think I should start breeding some babies... >3



This is how plague and Lightning fight, I guess. xD

I was extremely surprised it didn't happen for BR, actually. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

I was wondering why it didn't go up for BR. I mean it seems bigger since its 5 but j guess not.


----------



## Naiad

i'm going to make space for her even if it kills me


----------



## Cuppycakez

Look at this pretty dude I just sniped for 6k!


----------



## Naiad

this pretty boy is in the AH for 50 gems
that's roughly 25-30k treasure
he'd also be a hawt Coatl ffff no space


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> i'm going to make space for her even if it kills me



oh, want me to take her off the AH then? ill keep her for you


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, want me to take her off the AH then? ill keep her for you



Naw, I'm good

It's better for you if you leave her on there ^^ Time to rehome these Imps rip


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Naw, I'm good
> 
> It's better for you if you leave her on there ^^ Time to rehome these Imps rip



wHOOPS i guess i should relist her lmfao
(i doubt people will buy anyway)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> wHOOPS i guess i should relist her lmfao
> (i doubt people will buy anyway)



If you list her for under 7k in sure someone will buy. But they'll get exalted.


----------



## Silversea

So the sign up starts at like 1am for me, is there a limited amount of sign up places or can I relax until tomorrow?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> If you list her for under 7k in sure someone will buy. But they'll get exalted.



_i refuse_
if i trained her and exalted her i could get ~8k
so i wanna make a profit, therefore i list for 10k. maybe shell sell better as an adult...? i dont really understand the AH lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> So the sign up starts at like 1am for me, is there a limited amount of sign up places or can I relax until tomorrow?



im p sure you can relax i think its anyone all day


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> So the sign up starts at like 1am for me, is there a limited amount of sign up places or can I relax until tomorrow?



You can relax, There's no limit until sign up's close.


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> _i refuse_
> if i trained her and exalted her i could get ~8k
> so i wanna make a profit, therefore i list for 10k. maybe shell sell better as an adult...? i dont really understand the AH lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> im p sure you can relax i think its anyone all day




She will most def sell better as an adult lol.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys
have you seen the lightning vs plague thread
because i just





i cant stop laughing at the edits and gifs


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys
> have you seen the lightning vs plague thread
> because i just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant stop laughing at the edits and gifs



no
link pl0x


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> no
> link pl0x



it all starts at bottom of page 4
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1274867&page=4
and never ends


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> it all starts at bottom of page 4
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1274867&page=4
> and never ends








_omg_


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> _omg_



NONE CAN ESCAPE THE SEA OF HATCHINGS
NONE
NONE WILL AND NEVER SHALL
NONE IS SAFE
RUN
HIDE YOUR DRAGONS
BECAUSE NONE IS SAFE FROM THE HATCHLING ARMY
_NONE_

i looked closer and




tHERES A FAE ON THE WALL I DIDN'T NOTICE THIS OMG


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> NONE CAN ESCAPE THE SEA OF HATCHINGS
> NONE
> NONE WILL AND NEVER SHALL
> NONE IS SAFE
> RUN
> HIDE YOUR DRAGONS
> BECAUSE NONE IS SAFE FROM THE HATCHLING ARMY
> _NONE_
> 
> i looked closer and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tHERES A FAE ON THE WALL I DIDN'T NOTICE THIS OMG



i like p v l these gifs


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> i like p v l these gifs



a tundra falls on the wall at one point
im crying these gifs are perfect

edit:
regi has started
prepare for site lag
brace urselfs


----------



## Nanobyte

My brother Liiiieieedd
He's going to try earth, but then maybe come to wind.


Oh, and alsoooooo
Nabananabyte

- - - Post Merge - - -

whoo dragons



 



(He got genereated with some nice colors. No scroll for me! )
Bred them and got three eggs


----------



## Xanarcah

Eeeeeee my new hatchlings are here!

3/4 are crystals so I got lucky! No triple for crystal, though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Those are so pretty!!  ^^^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GUYS GUYS GUYS
I GOT THE DERG




MY LIFE IS COMPLETE


----------



## Kiikay

yaaaay, I just signed up for Flight Rising ~ c:






I'm in Ice


----------



## Cuppycakez

Kiikay said:


> yaaaay, I just signed up for Flight Rising ~ c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ice


Congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> GUYS GUYS GUYS
> I GOT THE DERG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LIFE IS COMPLETE


YAYYY Congrats


----------



## Silversea

Got around to signing up. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## toxapex

Kiikay said:


> yaaaay, I just signed up for Flight Rising ~ c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ice



Yaaaaaaay! 

I'm in Ice too.

I hope

you enjoy

*chilling* with us


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> My brother Liiiieieedd
> He's going to try earth, but then maybe come to wind.
> 
> 
> Oh, and alsoooooo
> Nabananabyte
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> whoo dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He got genereated with some nice colors. No scroll for me! )
> Bred them and got three eggs





Kiikay said:


> yaaaay, I just signed up for Flight Rising ~ c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Ice





Silversea said:


> Got around to signing up. Let's see how this goes...



Welcome! Great that we're having new members from TBT. ^^


----------



## Zedark

I also just joined and i joined shadow

EDIT: I meant lightning


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zedark said:


> I also just joined and i joined shadow
> 
> EDIT: I meant lightning


Oh cool!  That means you are currently in a dominance push against Plague.


----------



## Zedark

Dragon i made




Dragon i got and hate


----------



## tamagotchi

Zedark said:


> Dragon i made
> 
> View attachment 77489
> 
> Dragon i got and hate
> 
> View attachment 77490



Your randomized Progen looks like a watermelon.


----------



## Peisinoe

No new shadow fam ? :' )


----------



## Zedark

RetroT said:


> Your randomized Progen looks like a watermelon.



I hate it so much


----------



## Nanobyte

I invited a bunch of friends and my younger younger brother! I know one friend has joined, and I just got my little brother settled.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I got a treasure chest leaf thing 
I wonder what's inside.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Probably something awesome! Newbie luck.  

But I hope I don't get banned or anything. I've made 2 new accounts today. But not for me one for my friend since they HAD to have their account right then. Then I made my brother an account. So


----------



## Aryxia

Any new plaguelings? ;u;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> Any new plaguelings? ;u;



My brother! But I doubt he will ever actually play.


----------



## Nanobyte

I was looking at the babies Elusive and Xena (dragons given to me by Cuppycakez) could have, and they apparently have a 100% chance of carrying over Elusive's tertiary.
how does that even work


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> I was looking at the babies Elusive and Xena (dragons given to me by Cuppycakez) could have, and they apparently have a 100% chance of carrying over Elusive's tertiary.
> how does that even work



Do they both have the same gene? I don't know.


----------



## tamagotchi

Usually I don't really advertise anything, but I found this really great art shop. And when I say really great, I mean, It's fantastic. I'm saving up for a slot right now but their art is really gorgeous. u w u > here <


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> Usually I don't really advertise anything, but I found this really great art shop. And when I say really great, I mean, It's fantastic. I'm saving up for a slot right now but their art is really gorgeous. u w u > here <



200kT?! No way. That's quite a hefty price tag.


----------



## Beary

FireNinja1 said:


> 200kT?! No way. That's quite a hefty price tag.



Art has no price that someone can't reach
PLUS THIS ART IS AMAZING FDDVJ


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> 200kT?! No way. That's quite a hefty price tag.



Ay, you gotta look at that art tho. It's a little big but honestly I still think the art is holy hell
I think I've seen chibis for a little more than that (hell, i looked at an art shop for 200kt for chibis that was booming) so im not really sure what art even goes for anymore lol


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> Ay, you gotta look at that art tho. It's a little big but honestly I still think the art is holy hell
> I think I've seen chibis for a little more than that (hell, i looked at an art shop for 200kt for chibis that was booming) so im not really sure what art even goes for anymore lol



I've just never gotten the hype for art. I've only paid for one commission, and that was to support a friend lol.


----------



## Naiad

FireNinja1 said:


> I've just never gotten the hype for art. I've only paid for one commission, and that was to support a friend lol.



Art is art .3.

Artists don't get enough appreciation for what they do imo
art is everywhere

BUT WOW
DAMN THAT ART IS NICE
I need to save up and buy gems like $4 for that quality is hella cheap


----------



## Nanobyte

If you're fighting in the training fields in the coliseum, this music fits all too well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Usually I don't really advertise anything, but I found this really great art shop. And when I say really great, I mean, It's fantastic. I'm saving up for a slot right now but their art is really gorgeous. u w u > here <



oh wowwww
that's some nice art there


----------



## Cuppycakez

I finally got this skin I'd been wanting! Whnever I looked it was like 100-250kt in the AH but I got one today for 43kt!


----------



## Naiad

Congrats~

I saw mine for 40k awhile back and just couldn't pass up a great deal It really is a nice skin


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> I finally got this skin I'd been wanting! Whnever I looked it was like 100-250kt in the AH but I got one today for 43kt!



oooh sweet deal .3.


----------



## Silversea

Do those woodland path skins still drop? I've been grinding the hell out of it for levelling up and thought I might see one along the way, but no sign.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And if any one is interested, theres a Faerie Lights Accent for 200k in the AH which is a good deal compared to the other ones! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish there wasn't a limit to how much you can earn in one day at the fair grounds.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Silversea said:


> Do those woodland path skins still drop? I've been grinding the hell out of it for levelling up and thought I might see one along the way, but no sign.



they do still drop, but skins are hella rare in any venue.


----------



## Silversea

hypnoticsoul said:


> they do still drop, but skins are hella rare in any venue.



Right...I'll probably be better off farming the coins then. I'll nearly killed 1000 enemies in that place so it must be a <1 % drop.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Cotton Candy dragon!


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Cotton Candy dragon!


*lick lick*


----------



## tamagotchi

i like how the time i actually do want to try coli it crashed 7 times


thanks i think im done here goodbye coli at least i got 2 level 10s im pretty content rn


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> i like how the time i actually do want to try coli it crashed 7 times
> 
> 
> thanks i think im done here goodbye coli at least i got 2 level 10s im pretty content rn



Omg, tell me about it. I understand the site is going to lag because of the new members, but......ugh. rip eliminate


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, tell me about it. I understand the site is going to lag because of the new members, but......ugh. rip eliminate



this is literally my screen:



im being completely honest this is actually what it looks like


----------



## Nanobyte

I found ivy, and discovered it was a five-star item. It only gives me five food points... should I keep it, or auction it off? And if I auction it, what's a reasonable price?

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol guize complaining about lag
I'm on a 2007 mac and there's literally no lag


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> this is literally my screen:
> 
> View attachment 77507
> 
> im being completely honest this is actually what it looks like



i saw that problem once and thought it was fake but yes it is a thing i have experienced it too
rip retro


----------



## Nanobyte

tidal trouble is my cash cow and ima brag ive got skills in that game


----------



## Ayaya

Registering now~ Is it just me or the site is really slow? it's taking a while to confirm my registration haha


----------



## nard

dear dudes running FR, 


STOP OPENING THE DAMN WINDOW WE CANNOT STAND THE FREAKING LAG 


with love, fuzz xoxo


----------



## tamagotchi

Ayaya said:


> Registering now~ Is it just me or the site is really slow? it's taking a while to confirm my registration haha



The site is very slow. Mostly because the LvP and the newbies signing up. None the less, welcome! ^ ^


----------



## Nanobyte

I was grinding in Tidal Trouble and got Elusive these spats






I'm gonna grind for the Aqua Deepsea bulb for a future baby .3.


----------



## Ayaya

RetroT said:


> The site is very slow. Mostly because the LvP and the newbies signing up. None the less, welcome! ^ ^



Thank you! Sorry for contributing to the slowness haha ;-;
I can't pick a color for my first dragon aaa so many combinations that you could make!


----------



## Nanobyte

*Laughs at everyone who has lag*


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> this is literally my screen:
> 
> View attachment 77507
> 
> im being completely honest this is actually what it looks like


Haha I get this once a week on a normal week. Maybe my tablet hates me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> *Laughs at everyone who has lag*



I usually don't get that much but like I said I get that screen a lot^^


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> i saw that problem once and thought it was fake but yes it is a thing i have experienced it too
> rip retro



at first i thought it was a Powerpoint slide show


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> at first i thought it was a Powerpoint slide show



Haha. I was like WHAT IS HAPPENING MY TABLET IS LIKE DEMONIZED OR SOMETHING the first time I got it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I thought I had broken the Coli or something. I didn't freak out that much haha. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Man someone was giving away free dragons and I was about to cross road them for the cutest sky dancer EVER and BAM it couldn't go through. They had just traded him away.


----------



## Silversea

I have to refresh the loading bars for them to finally go through, and the mini-games and coliseum crash often, but no lag here.


----------



## Nanobyte

After immense grinding I got a deep sea bulb that was green, exactly the color I needed! The last one too. #worthit


----------



## Xanarcah

Half an hour in the AH, and I'm down 2.3m. 

Got two Sprites I didn't have and three more extras, so no complaints here!

Just the Light Sprite to go without worrying about the rest inflating~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Half an hour in the AH, and I'm down 2.3m.
> 
> Got two Sprites I didn't have and three more extras, so no complaints here!
> 
> Just the Light Sprite to go without worrying about the rest inflating~


Lucky~!  I barely have enough for ny sprite but you seem to be pretty good at finding them for good prices. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if anyone wants to ever sell Treasure for BTB, I'd be willing to buy. Just wnted to put that out there.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And I guess peopl have been trying to scam people when buying gems. Guess they're trying to get off on 1:200 for gems. I know your all smart and stuff everyone here. But watch out for the scammers.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys look i got art of my precious baby











art: tikafire, Zou and Marr on FR
ughhh i love it so much <3


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys look i got art of my precious baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> art: tikafire, Zou and Marr on FR
> ughhh i love it so much <3



;^; bootiful


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oh and this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oops i blew 80k on art again so.. BUY THIS LEVEL 24 IMP




ill go lower for tbt users <3
oh and i have this level 22 boy


----------



## Cuppycakez

How much were you looking for?  Not that I can afford it probably but just wondering!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> How much were you looking for?  Not that I can afford it probably but just wondering!



She's up for 250k in the AH, but I'm willing to go to 150k


----------



## Camillion

I joined yesterday and got to adopt this pretty girl c:


----------



## gnoixaim

Exalting ~


----------



## Zedark

What is the best way to make moneyz?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zedark said:


> What is the best way to make moneyz?



I use the fairground games. You can make up to 75k a day!


----------



## kesttang

Cuppycakez said:


> I use the fairground games. You can make up to 75k a day!



Gotta make that cash as well... I will look at the games later. Just joined yesterday and have no clue what's going on lol.


----------



## Creeper$

for the newbs that just joined, I'm giving away dergs here!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh, I forgot to say! I signed up to be a mentor in Wind flight, so I have my own little wisp to train!  Also if any of you newbies have questions feel free to ask as we should be able to answer!


----------



## hypnoticsoul

coliseum is the best for money, but only once you have a team of level 25


Spoiler: witch babies 10k

















shout out to navy iridescent woo that is nice


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> I found ivy, and discovered it was a five-star item. It only gives me five food points... should I keep it, or auction it off? And if I auction it, what's a reasonable price?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> lol guize complaining about lag
> I'm on a 2007 mac and there's literally no lag



"only" 5 food points? thats almost the max amount of food points an item can give you lol
keep it.


----------



## Creeper$

Thinking of switching flights..just not so into dominance 
Maybe nature? idk


----------



## nard

hypnoticsoul said:


> coliseum is the best for money, but only once you have a team of level 25
> 
> 
> Spoiler: witch babies 10k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shout out to navy iridescent woo that is nice



i bought the first one rip lair space :')


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Fuzzling said:


> i bought the first one rip lair space :')



thanks bae <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> Thinking of switching flights..just not so into dominance
> Maybe nature? idk



 Join wind!   Anyway, hmmm maybe Ice? I've heard Earth is also nice~


----------



## FireNinja1

Creeper$ said:


> Thinking of switching flights..just not so into dominance
> Maybe nature? idk


Arcane is very hypercasual but you're going to have people tugging in five different directions on what they want to do as a team.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Join wind!   Anyway, hmmm maybe Ice? I've heard Earth is also nice~



Even though I want everyone over in Ice, bar Plague Ice is the most dom focused iirc. Earth is about as dead as the T-Rex.


----------



## Creeper$

I'm kinda artsy and creative, like to breed pretty dergs, so I'm leaning toward nature


----------



## FireNinja1

Creeper$ said:


> I'm kinda artsy and creative, like to breed pretty dergs, so I'm leaning toward nature



I don't know about Nature much, so go ahead. Anyone wanna chip in from Wind? Light's dom based, Lightning is systematic to heck and back.


----------



## nard

Creeper$ said:


> I'm kinda artsy and creative, like to breed pretty dergs, so I'm leaning toward nature



but artsy and creative come to wind ;^;


----------



## Creeper$

Idk...is wind fun..Cuz I might. Nature kinda strikes me as snooty hipsters


----------



## nard

Creeper$ said:


> Idk...is wind fun..Cuz I might. Nature kinda strikes me as snooty hipsters



Wind is really fun! I'm not usually active in the forums, but just skimming through threads and seeing the nice posts! I haven't seen any rude ones yet.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I love it in Wind! 

We are a little into dominance though. But you don't have to take part, theres a bunch of people who don't. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't seen pretty much anything at all bad in the forums.....and we have pretty eyes! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, we rule all the skydancers.


----------



## Creeper$

Fuzzling said:


> Wind is really fun! I'm not usually active in the forums, but just skimming through threads and seeing the nice posts! I haven't seen any rude ones yet.





Cuppycakez said:


> I love it in Wind!
> 
> We are a little into dominance though. But you don't have to take part, theres a bunch of people who don't.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I haven't seen pretty much anything at all bad in the forums.....and we have pretty eyes!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, we rule all the skydancers.



*Did some research on flight personalities and it looks like I'm joining ...
WIND!!!*​
- - - Post Merge - - -

dat bamboo doe...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yayyyyyyy welcome to wind soon! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Haha Plague lings we stole your member >:3


----------



## Nanobyte

Creeper$ said:


> *Did some research on flight personalities and it looks like I'm joining ...
> WIND!!!*​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> dat bamboo doe...


 WOOT WOOT

Oh, also, as of today, I've gotten a grand total of *5* people to join Flight Rising! Two of them have yet to choose flights, one is in Wind, and the other might move to wind.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> WOOT WOOT
> 
> Oh, also, as of today, I've gotten a grand total of *5* people to join Flight Rising! Two of them have yet to choose flights, one is in Wind, and the other might move to wind.


Your like bringing people to Wind.....it's awesome. Noodle Papa is proud!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> *Did some research on flight personalities and it looks like I'm joining ...
> WIND!!!*​



Enjoy your new Flight! : D


----------



## Peisinoe

I've had a few people join as well. They all join their own clans though lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha Plague lings we stole your member >:3



I dunno about everyone else, but I'm really more interested with everyone finding the Flight that suits them best, regardless of whether it's the one I'm personally in or not. o:


----------



## Creeper$

*wow this is wierd

everyones rly nice in wind
its like a big family

*

_i love it_


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I dunno about everyone else, but I'm really more interested with everyone finding the Flight that suits them best, regardless of whether it's the one I'm personally in or not. o:



i agree
like. i could be pushing the whole "join nature" thing but idk do what you want
plus a lot of people here seem to be into community, and i'm not. so i can't really explain much about nature's forums or anything. all i have is green eyes and trees


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> *wow this is wierd
> 
> everyones rly nice in wind
> its like a big family
> 
> *
> 
> _i love it_



Yayyy!


----------



## Peisinoe

Got this Coatl the other day....







I am now looking for one that is opposite her, in colors! Basically a light colored male. Ripple/current has to be the top two genes.

I'm sooo obsessed with R/C atm, .-. If you guys see any, link me please!


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I dunno about everyone else, but I'm really more interested with everyone finding the Flight that suits them best, regardless of whether it's the one I'm personally in or not. o:



Mm.. while Plague is all over dominance, and I'm obviously not, the members here are really chill! They don't yell at me for cursing a lot, they're fairly active from what I've seen, and their topics are actually really strange sometimes. Not in a bad way, but in an interesting way, lol. Also, I've noticed that the Plague members seem to be older than most players, I believe. There's still many young members but I see adult members everywhere, which is cool! I like Plague a lot, ha ha.

I do really like Earth and Fire, though. I think I'm attracted to smaller Flights because they have a tight community and with that It's much easier to find kind members, which is nice. 

I like Flights that revolve around community, which is odd because Plague is more about Dominance, but I think Plague has a little bit of both there. Their eyes don't look the prettiest on my dragons, though..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Got this Coatl the other day....



Oh my god, she's so cute. ; _ ;


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i'm so thankful for plague bc i know a lot of people there. and if they want dominance, they're gonna get it. which means if i need to buy anything from the mp, i can get hooked up easy.
also i finally bought a lair expansion woo woo. and this girl is still available


----------



## nard

Stina said:


> Got this Coatl the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now looking for one that is opposite her, in colors! Basically a light colored male. Ripple/current has to be the top two genes.
> 
> I'm sooo obsessed with R/C atm, .-. If you guys see any, link me please!



you should call 'em rippurrents idk


I'll link you if I risk going into the AH!


----------



## Beary

Stina said:


> Got this Coatl the other day....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now looking for one that is opposite her, in colors! Basically a light colored male. Ripple/current has to be the top two genes.
> 
> I'm sooo obsessed with R/C atm, .-. If you guys see any, link me please!



http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=7102986
GOGOGOGO


----------



## Peisinoe

Fuzzling said:


> you should call 'em rippurrents idk
> 
> 
> I'll link you if I risk going into the AH!



rippurent coz rip my bank

lol i ;P


----------



## Nanobyte

hypnoticsoul said:


> i'm so thankful for plague bc i know a lot of people there. and if they want dominance, they're gonna get it. which means if i need to buy anything from the mp, i can get hooked up easy.
> also i finally bought a lair expansion woo woo. and this girl is still available



*Goes to grind in Tidal Trouble*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Suddenly feels bad for laughing at people with lag*

- - - Post Merge - - -

NOPE IT WAS THE MICROWAVE HUAHAUHAUH


----------



## Cuppycakez

I got this one today for 15 gems.


----------



## Nanobyte

HALFWAY TO THE DRAGON!!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> HALFWAY TO THE DRAGON!!!!


YAYYYY But..can you repost them? I don't think I saw them.


----------



## tamagotchi

RetroT said:


> Usually I don't really advertise anything, but I found this really great art shop. And when I say really great, I mean, It's fantastic. I'm saving up for a slot right now but their art is really gorgeous. u w u > here <



remember this

well here u go


----------



## Nanobyte

hypnoticsoul said:


>



NOW SHE'S MINE BUAHAA
thank you hypno .3.

hmmmm what to name herrrr


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Nanobyte said:


> NOW SHE'S MINE BUAHAA
> thank you hypno .3.
> 
> hmmmm what to name herrrr



ur welcome and thanks for the money xoxo


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> YAYYYY But..can you repost them? I don't think I saw them.



I bought her  
She's the baby that Hypno posted


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> remember this
> snip


 WOAH that's so amazing...I hate the fact I can't draw very well at all. But. I never want to practice or anything so.


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> .



IT'S SO NICE AHHH ; - ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Do any of the flights have a planned push after this one? Or is it going to be quiet for a while...Just wondering.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> Do any of the flights have a planned push after this one? Or is it going to be quiet for a while...Just wondering.



nature tries to do one profit push a month, it's sort of a "if we win that's cool but we're not really trying." but idk if we'll be doing one this month bc of the battle royale. but yeah we don't have one planned for a while.

yep i just checked. we're doing a profit push in january.


----------



## Cuppycakez

hypnoticsoul said:


> nature tries to do one profit push a month, it's sort of a "if we win that's cool but we're not really trying." but idk if we'll be doing one this month bc of the battle royale. but yeah we don't have one planned for a while.
> 
> yep i just checked. we're doing a profit push in january.



What's the difference between a winning push and a "profit push"? You just use the dragons to somehow make a profit right? I don't know.  But! Ok! I'm pretty sure Wind doesn't have anything planned for a while.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Cuppycakez said:


> What's the difference between a winning push and a "profit push"? You just use the dragons to somehow make a profit right? I don't know.  But! Ok! I'm pretty sure Wind doesn't have anything planned for a while.



yeah, we just grab a bunch of adults, train them, and exalt them. profit.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> What's the difference between a winning push and a "profit push"? You just use the dragons to somehow make a profit right? I don't know.  But! Ok! I'm pretty sure Wind doesn't have anything planned for a while.



pushing for Dominance is for winning, even if it costs a ton of money. It's winning at a loss. 

profit pushes are an organized week where a flight tries to make money by exalting dragons. You get more treasure for higher leveled dragons, so it's easy to make a profit. In plague, profit pushes are used as a way to fund Dominance pushes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And is this something I should be concerned about? 


Spoiler












- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohh that makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> And is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I wouldn't be worried about it. o: I see that glitch all the time.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I wouldn't be worried about it. o: I see that glitch all the time.



Oh ok good. xD


----------



## Creeper$

2 of my friends are joining tomorrow and one might join wind c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> 2 of my friends are joining tomorrow and one might join wind c:



Oh cool! Make sure they join before 5:30 am server time!


----------



## Aryxia

WHY DO I KEEP GETTING ONE EGG NESTS ;.;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> WHY DO I KEEP GETTING ONE EGG NESTS ;.;



Aw Im sorry. That suckssss 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, can a dragon train when it has a nest currently?


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> And is this something I should be concerned about?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



be afraid
be very very afraid

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Aw Im sorry. That suckssss
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, can a dragon train when it has a nest currently?


You mean in the coli?
Yes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> be afraid
> be very very afraid
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> You mean in the coli?
> Yes.


Ok! Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks. 


Anddddd no thanks....on the whole.....crazy glitched page part


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks.
> 
> 
> Anddddd no thanks....on the whole.....crazy glitched page part



You're welcome and
youre welcome


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Do any of the flights have a planned push after this one? Or is it going to be quiet for a while...Just wondering.



Yeah i think someone will be. Lol. I think we can expect at least 1 clan a week?


----------



## Nanobyte

NARGH WHAT DO I NAME HER

when she grows up im breeding her with elusive those babies would look sexy


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't know but shes really cute


----------



## Peisinoe

Yesss got the best snipe of my FR career :')


----------



## Silversea

So I just saw the 2014 Wavecrest Saturnalia skins. I need those in my life.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> So I just saw the 2014 Wavecrest Saturnalia skins. I need those in my life.



The cat lady ones are cute as well!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

you see this
you see that





i got my star
i am v proud


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> you see this
> you see that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my star
> i am v proud



i dont even think i have 2 stars rip


----------



## Astro0

btw i'm offering my art in exchange for facet/gems
check it out here!
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=art&id=1273656


----------



## Cuppycakez

How do you get stars? From your book of familiars right?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> How do you get stars? From your book of familiars right?



You get stars from posting in the forums ^^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> You get stars from posting in the forums ^^



Oh!  Thanks!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Yesss got the best snipe of my FR career :')



What was it? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh!  Thanks!



Oh and you get your first at 25, then your second star at 50, then your third is at 100 posts, then 200, then 500 and then you get shiny star at 1000 ^^

omg look more art, this time of my baby Argider <3333




art: marx on FR


----------



## hypnoticsoul

navy might be one of my favorite colors


Spoiler: 11k


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's so quiet here today.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

uh here have more dragons for sale


Spoiler: rgsdt


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> uh here have more dragons for sale
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rgsdt



screams

i hAVE to save for this lair expansion omG


----------



## Nanobyte

guys you should help me out here


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> screams
> 
> i hAVE to save for this lair expansion omG


haha they're my friend's dragons but i remembered someone posted a dragon kind of similar to the second coatl so
c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Selling these! I've been hoarding dragons that I have no use for.... So!! (Just send a crossroad!)


Spoiler: Dragonssssssssssss



Dragon 1~ Coatl~ Was hoping for 10-15k but that might be over priced I'm not sure




Dragon 2~ Coatl~ Was also hoping for 10-15k but. 





Dragon 3~ 5.5k?  




^^^^ Ready to train in 2 days, and I already randomly named him..... 

Dragon 4~ Also possibily 5.5k?  Ready to train tomorrow




Going to add some more in a little bit!


----------



## tamagotchi

Does anyone know the forum where you pay to level dragons? If that exists, that is, lol. I really just want to get them to at least 15. I've got two at level 11 and one and 5, and I'm really not up for Coli right now. Also, if anyone knows how much people usually pay to do that?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> Does anyone know the forum where you pay to level dragons? If that exists, that is, lol. I really just want to get them to at least 15. I've got two at level 11 and one and 5, and I'm really not up for Coli right now. Also, if anyone knows how much people usually pay to do that?



ugh i always wish i could remember this one person that had something about that in their signature. i wish i could find it again  i've looked, but i honestly have no idea what forum that kind of thing is in.


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> Does anyone know the forum where you pay to level dragons? If that exists, that is, lol. I really just want to get them to at least 15. I've got two at level 11 and one and 5, and I'm really not up for Coli right now. Also, if anyone knows how much people usually pay to do that?



Here's one thread here. I think they're full though. & they're usually in the "Items for Sale" parts. (or at least the ones I see are usually in that section)


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh!  Thanks!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What was it? If you don't mind me asking.



Lightning Sprite for 80k. Props to Xan for buying it and holding it for me while I exalt some dragons to sell and pay her back. I HAD A HEART ATTACK. THAT adrenaline rush man

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Does anyone know the forum where you pay to level dragons? If that exists, that is, lol. I really just want to get them to at least 15. I've got two at level 11 and one and 5, and I'm really not up for Coli right now. Also, if anyone knows how much people usually pay to do that?




I can offer training services if you need friend :')

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: Selling














Offer? lol. idk what's popular anymore


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well that was a good deal!


----------



## Nanobyte

Crystal Tundras don't look like they would be soft to touch


----------



## Cuppycakez

I wish there was a way I could search for all except one. LIKE NO I DO NOT WANT A RAINBOW SPRITE ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> Crystal Tundras don't look like they would be soft to touch



PRETTTYYY *touches tundra* OUCH I JUSTLOST HALF MY HAND AHHHHH


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> ugh i always wish i could remember this one person that had something about that in their signature. i wish i could find it again  i've looked, but i honestly have no idea what forum that kind of thing is in.





gnoixaim said:


> Here's one thread here. I think they're full though. & they're usually in the "Items for Sale" parts. (or at least the ones I see are usually in that section)



Ahh, thank you so much! I'll keep that in mind. 



Stina said:


> I can offer training services if you need friend :')



AAAH I would but I only have like 30k rn so I need to save a little bit before I do that kind of stuff. :') So generous tho


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> Ahh, thank you so much! I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> AAAH I would but I only have like 30k rn so I need to save a little bit before I do that kind of stuff. :') So generous tho


I can level your level 5 to 10 really quick for free : ) Just send a CR to gnoixaim <3


----------



## Beary

CRYSTAL PAIR
HELLAAA


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I can level your level 5 to 10 really quick for free : ) Just send a CR to gnoixaim <3



aaaah h are you sure you don't want anything in return? ; _ ;


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> aaaah h are you sure you don't want anything in return? ; _ ;



Haha, yeah I'm sure. It's super easy tbh.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL, take your familiar/apparel off : ) I can't train her until she's done with her nest ;*(


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, yeah I'm sure. It's super easy tbh.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LOL, take your familiar/apparel off : )



wOOPS IM DUMB

o god damn she's on a nest i totally forgot lmao im a nerd im so sorry
i think i can get her to 10 if i stop being a lazy butt :') thank you for the offer tho i love you <3


----------



## Silversea

Not to moan or anything but coliseum level grinding reminds me of the difficult final fantasy days where it took forever to level up.  I'M COMING FOR YOU LV 25.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Not to moan or anything but coliseum level grinding reminds me of the difficult final fantasy days where it took forever to level up.  I'M COMING FOR YOU LV 25.



I always find leveling in the Coli to be incredibly tedious, so I feel you there. o: 

Levels 1-10 are easy, levels 11-16 are a huge pain, and levels 17-25 are a breeze.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> I always find leveling in the Coli to be incredibly tedious, so I feel you there. o:
> 
> Levels 1-10 are easy, levels 11-16 are a huge pain, and levels 17-25 are a breeze.



11-16 TAKE FOREVER. omfg


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> 11-16 TAKE FOREVER. omfg



THEY REALLY DO. D: 

Even training with level 25s, it takes a ridiculously long time to go through these levels. .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

You guys totally make me want to level my dragons!   not 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Man I still need to find dragons to train with. Can someone post trainable-dragons if they have any they don't want? I can pay? Just not like 30k each or something. Nothing fancy just something that doesn't use magic or whatever and has scratch/eliminate.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> You guys totally make me want to level my dragons!   not



Having a full team of level 25s, with all their stones, is totally worth it. xD You can make so much money in the Coli with them. 

Also, bragging rights for boss dragons. 


I've trained 6 level 25s so far and am working on 3 more. Might drop one of them, though, cos I juuuust discovered he's a Fire Dragon. .-.


----------



## tamagotchi

i feel like i did somethn wrong bc i have 2 magic coatls and like 1 physical attacker but I DONT WANT TO RESTART

NOT THIS FAR


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> i feel like i did somethn wrong bc i have 2 magic coatls and like 1 physical attacker but I DONT WANT TO RESTART
> 
> NOT THIS FAR



Just override the Meditate and Contuse stones with Scratch and Shred. BAM, you've got a physical attacker.


----------



## Cuppycakez

My dragons are at like level.....I Don't even remember. I have 1 at level 10 but the rest are at level 3 or something. :*(

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Just override the Meditate and Contuse stones with Scratch and Shred. BAM, you've got a physical attacker.



You can do that? I COULD'VE KEPT MY COATLS. oooooo


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Just override the Meditate and Contuse stones with Scratch and Shred. BAM, you've got a physical attacker.



cries
i put all of my stat points into intellect

i will fiX THIS


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> cries
> i put all of my stat points into intellect
> 
> i will fiX THIS



Only way to reset the stats is to Tincture them, unfortunately. D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> cries
> i put all of my stat points into intellect
> 
> i will fiX THIS



Get a tincture thing! That should help right?? 

 I'M GETTING TO KNOW COLI STUFF I'M SO PROUD OF MY SELFFF


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> You can do that? I COULD'VE KEPT MY COATLS. oooooo



Yep!

You can skip Shred, too, really. After level 9 or so you never use it again because you get Eliminate.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Only way to reset the stats is to Tincture them, unfortunately. D:



lmao probably costs a ton of treasure im too lazy to do that lol

I'll just stick with my magic weirdos and my nerd physical dumb derg


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> lmao probably costs a ton of treasure im too lazy to do that lol
> 
> I'll just stick with my magic weirdos and my nerd physical dumb derg



They're 25.5k each with the dominance discount. xD; So yeah, kinda spendy. 

Maybe you can make one of them a healer dragon?


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> They're 25.5k each with the dominance discount. xD; So yeah, kinda spendy.
> 
> Maybe you can make one of them a healer dragon?



I was thinking about that, but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not, lol. If I do, though, should I put it on the magic dragon with less power damage [or powerful move w.e], or more, or better stats woops forgot to add that [edit]? Or does that not even matter, lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> I was thinking about that, but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea or not, lol. If I do, though, should I put it on the magic dragon with less power damage [or powerful move w.e], or more? Or does that not even matter, lol.



I actually have no idea what makes a good mage or healer dragon. xD; The most I know about them is their stones include lots of Scholars and Acuity Fragments and Regenerate/Aid and someone on the forums was saying theirs was invaluable to their team in the new Golem Workshop venue. I'm sure there's a build guide for them out there, though. 


All of my level 25s are statted to Culex's glass cannon builds. So they prioritize strength and speed and basically nothing else.


----------



## Silversea

1-10 was slow for me because I only had 2 dragons and couldn't work out why it didn't accept my unnamed dragon on my party.

Aaaand now 10-15 is slow too. I suppose it would be easier to borrow a lv 25 and train up that way...


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> 1-10 was slow for me because I only had 2 dragons and couldn't work out why it didn't accept my unnamed dragon on my party.
> 
> Aaaand now 10-15 is slow too. I suppose it would be easier to borrow a lv 25 and train up that way...



Oooh, yeah, training with just a party of two would be so bad. D: 



I was doing level 25 dragon rentals if you (or anyone else) was interested in such a thing. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Oooh, yeah, training with just a party of two would be so bad. D:
> 
> 
> 
> *I was doing level 25 dragon rentals if you (or anyone else) was interested in such a thing. o:*



I need this in my life.
laziness strikes again


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hmmm I might be interested but it would still probably take me a while.. :/ That's really nice of you though!


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> I need this in my life.
> laziness strikes again



xD I was charging a flat 5k per day, per dragon, which was the lowest I saw out of any other rental service. I think most are like 15k for the first day plus 5k per day after that, on top of collateral/deposit. 

My current two loaner dragons are Coli and Silence:



Spoiler:  Lengthy Dragon Info














Coli has been Tinctured and is statted for Culex's Exalt Leveling build, Silence is untinctured and statted for the same build. The main difference between them is that Coli has an extra point of Attack, which means he packs sliiiightly more of a punch than Silence does. 

This means that they're statted to work together as a team. If Coli scratches or eliminates a Mammertee, Silence can use the other attack (scratch or eliminate) to finish off the Mammertee in two hits, instead of using untinctured dragons who would need two scratches and then an eliminate to kill a Mammertee. Fewer turns = less damage taken in battle = faster leveling/farming.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> xD I was charging a flat 5k per day, per dragon, which was the lowest I saw out of any other rental service. I think most are like 15k for the first day plus 5k per day after that, on top of collateral/deposit.
> 
> My current two loaner dragons are Coli and Silence:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Lengthy Dragon Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coli has been Tinctured and is statted for Culex's Exalt Leveling build, Silence is untinctured and statted for the same build. The main difference between them is that Coli has an extra point of Attack, which means he packs sliiiightly more of a punch than Silence does.
> 
> This means that they're statted to work together as a team. If Coli scratches or eliminates a Mammertee, Silence can use the other attack (scratch or eliminate) to finish off the Mammertee in two hits, instead of using untinctured dragons who would need two scratches and then an eliminate to kill a Mammertee. Fewer turns = less damage taken in battle = faster leveling/farming.



So what your saying is I should tincture one of them?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> So what your saying is I should tincture one of them?



Tincture one of your own dragons? 

If you wanted to. I did it to Coli because when I traded for him, his stats were a complete MESS. He was completely unusable that way, so I threw a Tincture on him and now he's a fighting beast.


----------



## Nanobyte

what the heck is tincturing


----------



## Xanarcah

Nanobyte said:


> what the heck is tincturing



It's using an item called Tincture of Dissolution on one of your dragons. 

Tincture of Dissolution resets all of your dragons stats to 5, and reverts them back to stat points which you can then put into the stats you want. 

Usually it's used for two reasons:

You messed up allotting stat points and need to fix your dragon. 
You can achieve stat builds that are impossible to reach without Tincturing a dragon because it also refunds the points your dragon started with, not just the ones you spent. (For instance, Faes automatically start with 8 Int and 8 Mnd; those would be reset to 5 if you tinctured it and you would get to spend the points again, even though you never allotted them in the first place.)


----------



## Aryxia

Finally got 50 Lair space


----------



## Cuppycakez

What's the max lair space?


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> What's the max lair space?



I think it's 150? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong D:


----------



## Creeper$

Someone buy me this its xmas

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip my hard earned treasure he was 25k and I had 26



all that faire grinding


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Aryxia said:


> I think it's 150? Someone please correct me if I'm wrong D:


145 ^^


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, I just hatched a pretty boy and his sister:



Spoiler










> One of Sixteen Unexalted with this Color Combo











>






I have an overflowing love for Snappers ; - ;
​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys
so theres this pet i want off-site
it would cost 1mil + treasure to get
why


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys
> so theres this pet i want off-site
> it would cost 1mil + treasure to get
> why


What pet??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> What pet??



The UR Cat on Chicken Smoothie





Only now I found out it's gonna be worth 3-4mil treasure probs....
762k/4mil
rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Maybe I should get into Chicken Smoothie if I can make that much off it.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Maybe I should get into Chicken Smoothie if I can make that much off it.



If you get the older pets in time, you can get a good amount. Re-release day is today, when they release old pets back into the system, but if you join today, you cannot adopt. It's to stop people cheating.
If you get your hands on the sites currency Chicken Dollars (like Gems), you can make a nice profit of of those to.
And it's a great site in all, the users are nice, and there a nice forum.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, I just found out I can't get my gifts. :/  LIKE REALLY I'M NOT TRYING TO CHEAT YOU. 
 Hey maybe we should make it's own thread that way we don't spam here


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

On a FR note...
Sulor and Lorenta can breed in 10 days, Sulor can breed in 6.
get hype for babies


----------



## Cuppycakez

Those are going to be pretty


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Those are going to be pretty



i swear they better not give me one egg omg
i spent 2 much on Lorenta for one egg

also the 'buy me dergs it's xmas' tag is golden


----------



## Jamborenium

I'm terrible I got rid of all my dragons cause I want to restart my entire nest c':
and I'm not getting a single new one till I reach 1 mil treasure
​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nebudelic said:


> I'm terrible I got rid of all my dragons cause I want to restart my entire nest c':
> and I'm not getting a single new one till I reach 1 mil treasure
> ​


omg 1mil treasure
so u literally have no dergs
wow


----------



## Jamborenium

Twilight Sparkle said:


> omg 1mil treasure
> so u literally have no dergs
> wow


yep saving up that treasure to get some gorgeous looking dregs 
especially the crystal gene ones so I can breed em to get more treasure *w*
but yeah no dregs cause I tend to spend my treasure way to fast when I have them especially when I'm trying to save
cause I'm all like Ooh this will look nice on my derg <3 oh such a lovely skin -buys- so yeah I'm trying to curb those tempation till I reach 1mil​


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> xD I was charging a flat 5k per day, per dragon, which was the lowest I saw out of any other rental service. I think most are like 15k for the first day plus 5k per day after that, on top of collateral/deposit.
> 
> My current two loaner dragons are Coli and Silence:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Lengthy Dragon Info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coli has been Tinctured and is statted for Culex's Exalt Leveling build, Silence is untinctured and statted for the same build. The main difference between them is that Coli has an extra point of Attack, which means he packs sliiiightly more of a punch than Silence does.
> 
> This means that they're statted to work together as a team. If Coli scratches or eliminates a Mammertee, Silence can use the other attack (scratch or eliminate) to finish off the Mammertee in two hits, instead of using untinctured dragons who would need two scratches and then an eliminate to kill a Mammertee. Fewer turns = less damage taken in battle = faster leveling/farming.



Might take you up on that offer please -- though I'd probably only use one since I'd like to level two at once. Coli if he is available. It does mean I won't be able to instantly jump into high level venues but it'll help along the way considerably. Account name is Silversea.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Might take you up on that offer please -- though I'd probably only use one since I'd like to level two at once. Coli if he is available. It does mean I won't be able to instantly jump into high level venues but it'll help along the way considerably. Account name is Silversea.



Just to tell you, say you have 2 level 10s and a level 25. You battle in the 8-10 level area or whatever with the levl 25, and your not going to get any XP. So you'd have to borrow 2 dragons and level one of yours at a time.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Might take you up on that offer please -- though I'd probably only use one since I'd like to level two at once. Coli if he is available. It does mean I won't be able to instantly jump into high level venues but it'll help along the way considerably. Account name is Silversea.



The thing about the Coliseum is that it awards experience points based on the highest level dragon in your party. So if you were to have Coli in your fighting team, you'd more or less have to jump into the highest level venues in order to gain any experience at all. I think the Boreal Woods is the lowest level arena you can earn still experience in with a level 25. There's a different build set for leveling two dragons at once, but I think it's just meant for training exalt fodder (so levels 1-6 or so). 

Not trying to stop you from renting, but I figure it's fair that you know all the technical quirks of the Coliseum beforehand. o:


----------



## Silversea

I have noticed that actually, but I wondered if I'd scrape by the lowest lv 25s with 1 25 and 2 lv 13s. Perhaps I will rent both just in case xD


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I have noticed that actually, but I wondered if I'd scrape by the lowest lv 25s with 1 25 and 2 lv 13s. Perhaps I will rent both just in case xD



You might be able to, it would certainly be worth trying!

Have you learned the Scratch-Eliminate combo yet? It's the basic method for stomping through the Coliseum, so I'll happily explain it if you haven't gotten to that point yet. 

Also, did you want to rent with Treasure, gems, or TBT? I'll accept any of them.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> You might be able to, it would certainly be worth trying!
> 
> Have you learned the Scratch-Eliminate combo yet? It's the basic method for stomping through the Coliseum, so I'll happily explain it if you haven't gotten to that point yet.
> 
> Also, did you want to rent with Treasure, gems, or TBT? I'll accept any of them.



It's what I've been using on my main attackers, though it takes forever to get enough breath for it. If there is a battle stone that increases breath input other than the meditate one I haven't found it yet. Then again the refund is nice when it isn't dodged ._.

I'm not sure 1 gem will go anywhere so what would the TBT equivalent be of the 10k treasure?


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> It's what I've been using on my main attackers, though it takes forever to get enough breath for it. If there is a battle stone that increases breath input other than the meditate one I haven't found it yet.
> 
> I'm not sure 1 gem will go anywhere so what would the TBT equivalent be of the 10k treasure?



With two level 25s in the Kelp Beds, it takes about 1 battle to earn enough breath to be able to use Eliminate. After that it's easy since you just keep continuing on the next battle and the breath carries over too. In the Kelp Beds, just make sure you hit Mammertees with an attack from both Coli and Silence, or Coli twice. Because Silence can't take them out in two hits. 

Meditate is the only one that increases breath quickly that I know of, but it's useless in that it also drops your attack by like, 2/3 or 3/4 for two turns. It's faster to just use Scratch. 

1g is like 500t, so it won't go too far yet. 50TBT is about 10k.


----------



## Silversea

50TBT sounds fine to me.

I suppose if anyone is interested in TBT-gem trades I'll drag out all my excess TBT for that too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If I'm still holding onto them by this time tomorrow I'll send another 50.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> 50TBT sounds fine to me.
> 
> I suppose if anyone is interested in TBT-gem trades I'll drag out all my excess TBT for that too.



There was someone in the TBT Marketplace who was buying, but it looks like they've closed up shop. o: I'm not aware of anyone else trading for TBT at the moment. 

Only somewhat related: In case you get tired of grinding levels and want to farm for food/items for money instead, here's a great guide for which venues have the most profitable drop rates.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> There was someone in the TBT Marketplace who was buying, but it looks like they've closed up shop. o: I'm not aware of anyone else trading for TBT at the moment.
> 
> Only somewhat related: In case you get tired of grinding levels and want to farm for food/items for money instead, here's a great guide for which venues have the most profitable drop rates.



Ah that's handy.
Thanks for that and the rental.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Ah that's handy.
> Thanks for that and the rental.



No problem.  You can just CR them back at some point tomorrow or send more TBT/treasure if you'd like to extend the rental. 

Feel free to let me know if you have any more questions and I'll be happy to answer whatever I can. : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

Actually, if it's ok I might just borrow Coli and Silence when they're done.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Actually, if it's ok I might just borrow Coli and Silence when they're done.



Sure, that's fine. 

If I can get myself back in the Coliseum, I miiiight have this guy ready to go later today:






He'll have all his stones by then and is tinctured. 

He'll likely be paired up with one of my original team's dragons:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Those 2 are pretty^^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Hey Xanarcah, which guide are you using for your stats? (if you use one?) I've been following this one here, but I haven't found a good build for a mage. (Since I've heard it was easier to go through the Golem workshop with a mage/healer)


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Hey Xanarcah, which guide are you using for your stats? (if you use one?) I've been following this one here, but I haven't found a good build for a mage. (Since I've heard it was easier to go through the Golem workshop with a mage/healer)



I use that same guide for all my level 25s. (Love that Culex added illustrations of Duke to that guide~)

Maybe try giving Kiena's guide a read? Hers is up there with Culex's in terms of popularity, and she has info on a few specialized builds, including a Level 2 Exalts At Once build and a Mage build.


----------



## Creeper$

Twilight Sparkle said:


> also the 'buy me dergs it's xmas' tag is golden



xp


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I just hatched a pretty boy and his sister:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have an overflowing love for Snappers ; - ;
> ​



WAIT R U SELLING THAT SPIRAL BC IM IN LOVE......rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: selling, 10k


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> WAIT R U SELLING THAT SPIRAL BC IM IN LOVE......rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: selling, 10k



YEAH
WHAT PRICE SOUNDS FAIR FOR YOU???

I thought about keeping him but no space OTL


----------



## Silversea

Love tidal trouble because I can play it at the same time as doing the coliseum.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> YEAH
> WHAT PRICE SOUNDS FAIR FOR YOU???
> 
> I thought about keeping him but no space OTL



OMG YAY
IS 10K OK?? OR


----------



## Nanobyte

I kept my dragons' energy up and got a gem


----------



## Shirohibiki

as a warning, higher or lower is broken -- at least for me. havent played it in months and just tried it now and for some reason whenever i pick the answer it changes the number of the card like its going to the next pair... but gives me no treasure or anything and doesnt say if im right or wrong


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> I use that same guide for all my level 25s. (Love that Culex added illustrations of Duke to that guide~)
> 
> Maybe try giving Kiena's guide a read? Hers is up there with Culex's in terms of popularity, and she has info on a few specialized builds, including a Level 2 Exalts At Once build and a Mage build.



Oooohh, thank you : ) <3



Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: selling, 10k


Omg, such precious imps. I have so many though, rip.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Oooohh, thank you : ) <3
> 
> 
> Omg, such precious imps. I have so many though, rip.



yeah i got p good babies today! :3 i hope gigi and liam have cute ones too @u@


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Spoiler: much spiral


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Oooohh, thank you : ) <3



No problem. : D Good luck with conquering the Golem Workshop~


----------



## Silversea

Is anyone doing a "want TBT trading for treasure" conversion then?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Silversea said:


> Is anyone doing a "want TBT trading for treasure" conversion then?



there is someone that does that up in the tbt marketplace subforum. idr their name, though.


----------



## tamagotchi

4 crystal baby eggs, 3 pretty gemstone spiral eggs, and 2 eggs from 2 random dergs that dont particularly match up but bred them anyways because i want moneys

feeling p good about the 4 crystal eggs bc maybe ill be able to sell them for 40-50k if im lucky


----------



## Cuppycakez

The one person who sold treasure for BTB stopped selling.


----------



## Creeper$

*my new pair!! wish they'd grow up already*​


----------



## Shirohibiki

Creeper$ said:


> *my new pair!! wish they'd grow up already*​



i bet they will make pretty babies <:


----------



## Nanobyte

Creeper$ said:


> *my new pair!! wish they'd grow up already*​



it's like a sunrise and sunset







so sexy


----------



## Shirohibiki

laf i sent you the CR -- if thats not enough just lmk ;v; <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> it's like a sunrise and sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sexy



sexy imp
wow
such sunrise and such sunset
v sexy


----------



## Nanobyte

What the heck are materials for? Are they garbage or what


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> What the heck are materials for? Are they garbage or what



swipp trades nd thats it


----------



## Nanobyte

Twilight Sparkle said:


> swipp trades nd thats it



oh okay


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> oh okay



in other words: useless unless u like swipp 
idk i sell all mine oops


----------



## Peisinoe

Twilight Sparkle said:


> in other words: useless unless u like swipp
> idk i sell all mine oops




Sell when swipp asks for it. You can mark up price and make $$$$


----------



## Peisinoe

Selling! Crystal/Shim

BBCode:


----------



## tamagotchi

Stina said:


> Selling! Crystal/Shim
> 
> BBCode:



sO PRETTY


Just to be clear, if Beastclans get in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, no one gets a bonus, correct?


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> sO PRETTY
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, if Beastclans get in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, no one gets a bonus, correct?



No, Beastclans just take the bonuses from whatever slot they're in. So if they stay in 3rd, no one else will win the 3rd place bonuses.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> No, Beastclans just take the bonuses from whatever slot they're in. So if they stay in 3rd, no one else will win the 3rd place bonuses.



Oh, I gotcha'! I was reading that last bit on the Dominance page and I guess it translated to me that no flight's would get any bonus, lol. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Oh, I gotcha'! I was reading that last bit on the Dominance page and I guess it translated to me that no flight's would get any bonus, lol. Thanks for the clarification!



No problem. : D 

I would be SO SAD if no one received bonuses if Beastclans were in the top 3. .-.

Also, anyone know if another flight is planning on overtaking the Beastclans this week? I'm really impressed that Light is ranked so high after last week's BR, what with Dom fatigue and all.


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> Oh, I gotcha'! I was reading that last bit on the Dominance page and I guess it translated to me that no flight's would get any bonus, lol. Thanks for the clarification!


omg same that what i thought it meant too,,,


----------



## Cuppycakez

Whats the average price of a Nature sprite? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> omg same that what i thought it meant too,,,



Same.. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I now own a Nature sprite! 2 down, 10 to go!  Well really 10 but I count the Rainbow sprite as my over all sprite,


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Whats the average price of a Nature sprite?



They've been solidly floating around 110k-130k in the last few days, but they've gone as low as 100k a few times. 

A lot of weird ups and downs have been happening to Sprite prices lately.


----------



## tamagotchi

I think I like the Lightning Sprite, Shadow Sprite, and Fire Sprite's the most.













Just look at these lil' cuties! u w u
Fire Sprite looks so sassy...
I want it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I just spent 149kt on mine because I have no patience and I didn't want to wait for one at 110k, 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But thanks for telling me the prices!  I never know if I'm getting a good deal or over paying, especially with the sprites.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> I think I like the Lightning Sprite, Shadow Sprite, and Fire Sprite's the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at these lil' cuties! u w u
> Fire Sprite looks so sassy...
> I want it.


Fire and Shadow might have my two favorite Sprite designs. o: Especially Fire.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I just spent 149kt on mine because I have no patience and I didn't want to wait for one at 110k,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But thanks for telling me the prices!  I never know if I'm getting a good deal or over paying, especially with the sprites.



Well, it's your treasure. xD 

I check Sprites probably upwards of 50 times a day, so I like to think I'm up to date on their value changes. Although, there are some super weird, super sudden shifts that happen and I have no idea why. Like Earth Sprites spiked to 950k two nights ago. They're back down to more normal levels today, but it was really weird. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'd say Shadow and Light. Which is funny because they're opposites really...


----------



## Xanarcah

Guys, I have 43 eggs. 

I have a hoarding problem.


----------



## Cuppycakez

OH and I forgot to post my new breeding pair! Here they are grown up:








Gosh they need to grow up quicker ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Guys, I have 43 eggs.
> 
> I have a hoarding problem.



YOU
you are testin me w/your wealth
YOURE TESTING ME


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Guys, I have 43 eggs.
> 
> I have a hoarding problem.


Wow haha. Do you have a full set?  I mean I'd think so but.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Fire and Shadow might have my two favorite Sprite designs. o: Especially Fire.



Fire Sprite looks like she's not gonna' take anyone's bull**** tbh, lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> YOU
> you are testin me w/your wealth
> YOURE TESTING ME



I knowww she has like 8 million saved up for a light sprite.  I spend too much I couldn't do it. She's worked hard though. : )


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> YOU
> you are testin me w/your wealth
> YOURE TESTING ME








TEST TEST TEST

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I knowww she has like 8 million saved up for a light sprite.  I spend too much I couldn't do it. She's worked hard though. : )



Not quite. xD; I spent a lot of that the other day. On other Sprites. I'm down to around 1.5m and some gems. And my egg hoard. 

I'm waiting for them to inflate more before I start selling. How many people will want Christmas Gen 1s? New Years Gen 1s? 

Fingers crossed that this is a good investment. o: I've been saving them for 3 weeks already.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Wow haha. Do you have a full set?  I mean I'd think so but.



Oddly enough, I don't. xD; I'm missing three of them. Fire, Light, and Ice.


----------



## Peisinoe

Yeah Xan is a big balla. I just hit 20 eggs lol. 

SHADOW SPRITE FTW! If the bear is the same I will scream


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> TEST TEST TEST



HEY
you better get that cutie away from me > _ >

honestly im really considering joining Fire because idk why i just think they're cute
But for some reason Fire Sprites seem to be very... pricey. I would've thought that they would have less appeal, to be honest. I guess that means more saving for me.


----------



## Cuppycakez

A change is good sometimes.


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> Yeah Xan is a big balla. I just hit 20 eggs lol.
> 
> SHADOW SPRITE FTW! If the bear is the same I will scream



Says the one who's going to eventually outsnipe and outearn me. xD; 

I can't wait to see the Shadow Bear. o: 



Also, I can't wait for the event they hinted at that's supposedly happening at the end of the month. It's so soon! And I haven't heard a breath or whisper of anything else about it! D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

But I'd think about it before you definitely decide. Could be an amazing or terrible 6 months. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait there isn't a shadow bear? I thought they all had a festival already?


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> HEY
> you better get that cutie away from me > _ >
> 
> honestly im really considering joining Fire because idk why i just think they're cute
> But for some reason Fire Sprites seem to be very... pricey. I would've thought that they would have less appeal, to be honest. I guess that means more saving for me.



I haven't heard much about Fire, but I rather like their eye color. o: 

That's about the extent of my knowledge about Fire Flight. 

I guess Fire Sprites are so expensive now because they're the third oldest sprite? Light was in June, Lightning was in July, and Fire was in August. What I'm surprised about is that Lightning is so cheap in comparison to them. Even Arcane is way higher in price.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Wait there isn't a shadow bear? I thought they all had a festival already?



Shadow's Festival is in February, so they haven't gotten their Bear familiar yet. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, between the Fairgrounds and the Coli, which makes better money?


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> But I'd think about it before you definitely decide. Could be an amazing or terrible 6 months.



Yeah, I've been thinking it over for a while now! I haven't heard too much about Fire, which actually hightens my appeal to them. I'm guessing that they'll be very kind. 



Xanarcah said:


> I haven't heard much about Fire, but I rather like their eye color. o:
> 
> That's about the extent of my knowledge about Fire Flight.
> 
> I guess Fire Sprites are so expensive now because they're the third oldest sprite? Light was in June, Lightning was in July, and Fire was in August. What I'm surprised about is that Lightning is so cheap in comparison to them. Even Arcane is way higher in price.



Yeah, that makes sense that they'd be pricey, but I'm glad Lightning is cheap in compared to them! I think she's really cute. I think they're all cute. I'm not too fond with Water Sprite though, ha ha.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I haven't heard much about Fire, but I rather like their eye color. o:
> 
> That's about the extent of my knowledge about Fire Flight.
> 
> I guess Fire Sprites are so expensive now because they're the third oldest sprite? Light was in June, Lightning was in July, and Fire was in August. What I'm surprised about is that Lightning is so cheap in comparison to them. Even Arcane is way higher in price.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow's Festival is in February, so they haven't gotten their Bear familiar yet. o:



Ohhhhhhhhhhhh. That means I can get another bear!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> So, between the Fairgrounds and the Coli, which makes better money?



Coli. It doesn't have a cap like Fairgrounds does. Between exalting, selling loot and Swipp materials, and getting rare drops, you can make way more.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok. Because lately I've been spending  a long time in the Fairgrounds.  Time to level my team!


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Yeah, that makes sense that they'd be pricey, but I'm glad Lightning is cheap in compared to them! I think she's really cute. I think they're all cute. I'm not too fond with Water Sprite though, ha ha.



They all have their appeal. : D I think Nature and Earth are my two least favorites. But Earth looks a lot better in the fullbody than in the face closeup icon.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Ok. Because lately I've been spending  a long time in the Fairgrounds.  Time to level my team!



Having a fully leveled team can make you the most money during festivals. 

You can get around 60 festival currency per hour from farming with a team of level 25s. During the first half of the festival, they're usually valued at 800t per currency, and after that they drop. That's 48k per hour if you sell them. In addition to all the other drops and food you're earning while you farm.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok. Because lately I've been spending  a long time in the Fairgrounds.  Time to level my team!



Enthusiasm! 
This is my current team right now. Their stats are all jumbled and disorganized right now, so I'm really, really considering restarting.





Steam. 
----------------
STR 43  
INT 8 
AGI 9  
VIT 18 
DEF 32  
MND 8 
QCK 8





Gavotte.
----------------
STR 17  
INT 39 
AGI 11  
VIT 21 
DEF 33  
MND 11 
QCK 11





Aranwen.
----------------
STR 6  
INT 29 
AGI 8  
VIT 18 
DEF 19  
MND 6 
QCK 7

Aranwen was a level 7 freebie, so I just couldn't pass her up!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I JUST saw the button where you can open all the broken bottle things at once. I HAD 45 OF THEM. *face palm*


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Enthusiasm!
> This is my current team right now. Their stats are all jumbled and disorganized right now, so I'm really, really considering restarting.



Unless you're really attached to them as your team, it might be worth starting a new team. It would cost just over 75k to Tincture all of them to make any of the popular Glass Cannon builds possible. On the other hand, it takes probably only half an hour to get a dragon to level 10.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Why are tinctures so expensive ;-;


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Why are tinctures so expensive ;-;



Because they let you do amazing things. : D 

Only one dragon on a team of three needs to be tinctured, to be honest. I've been getting along just fine with two untinctured dragons.


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> I JUST saw the button where you can open all the broken bottle things at once. I HAD 45 OF THEM. *face palm*


same! i had like 60 something, and got like 4k total


----------



## Cuppycakez

I've had people get dragons before me 3 different times today...watch out everyone...Light might be up to something haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> same! i had like 60 something, and got like 4k total



Oh congrats! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it weird that all of a sudden a bunch of different people post dragons for 6500-7000? Like. At the SAME time. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do I use my tincture? It's not showing up....


----------



## Silversea

Opened a new thread for TBT -> FR currencies if anyone happened to be interested...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> How do I use my tincture? It's not showing up....


psst
go to the coli, click Abilities and Stats, go to the dragon you wanna tincture, click the little tincture icon and bam.


----------



## tamagotchi

New babies today!














Male, female, male.
I think someone asked me to say if anyone of them looked like mom a while back. None of them have the exact colors, but they're pretty close. uwu


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Actually, if it's ok I might just borrow Coli and Silence when they're done.



I've hired them for another day, should be done either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Nanobyte

Silversea said:


> Opened a new thread for TBT -> FR currencies if anyone happened to be interested...



I've replied because I'm in serious need of treasure and I don't wanna grind :3


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I've hired them for another day, should be done either today or tomorrow.



Excellent, thanks! : D You've been doing a really impressive job with leveling, I can't believe how fast you're going. o: 



Cuppycakez said:


> Actually, if it's ok I might just borrow Coli and Silence when they're done.



Monarch and Tranquility are both level 25 and ready to go if you still wanted to rent.


----------



## Nanobyte

I had too much fun writing Shale's info.

"Hello Luna!"
Shale is an extremely outgoing and polite young dragon. She greets all of her friends and acquaintances throughout the day.
"Good morning, Xena!"
She loves to explore and talk to all the animals she finds, sometimes even bringing food to give to them, much to Luna's dismay.
"Greetings, miss Luna Mith. How are you today?"
The other dragons enjoy being around her, however they can all agree that Shale is a bit of an oddball.
"Good afternoon, flowers!"
However, they usually keep quiet, as Shale loses her temper easily, and when she does, it's not pretty.
"How _dare_ you trip me, Sir Rock?! I have a big nasty Mrs. Cut on my knee, and I'll make you live to regret it, Sir Rock! I'll take your wife and children and I'll _throw them into the sea!_"

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS TO A POOR BABBY


----------



## Nanobyte

My brother sold a skin from the coli







for 2000 treasure
YOU COULD HAVE BEEN RICH BRO YOU COULD HAVE BEEN RICH


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> My brother sold a skin from the coli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 2000 treasure
> YOU COULD HAVE BEEN RICH BRO YOU COULD HAVE BEEN RICH



He had the choice...
He had a choice
why
why did he pick the wrong one


----------



## Sassy

Hey I just joined at the newest registartion window 

My follow Glitter babes represent woo!

Anyway my FR name is KinoKat ID#123161

Look at my progen 
I got all sorts of scrolls for her so she could match her bae








Spoiler: PS This is her bae












Spoiler: PSS This is what she looked like before


----------



## Silversea

Does anyone have a mock firebird they want to sell for gems? Preferably in the 300g range...


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Does anyone have a mock firebird they want to sell for gems? Preferably in the 300g range...



I have a few I'd like to sell, but I paid more than 300g for them. xD;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Sassy said:


> Hey I just joined at the newest registartion window
> 
> My follow Glitter babes represent woo!
> 
> Anyway my FR name is KinoKat ID#123161
> 
> Look at my progen
> I got all sorts of scrolls for her so she could match her bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PS This is her bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSS This is what she looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77840



oh my gosh she's pretty!
well done on getting her genes and breed change that fast!


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I have a few I'd like to sell, but I paid more than 300g for them. xD;



What do they usually go for then? Less then 400 or over?


As for levelling progress, I'm trying to get my main 3 to 20 first to avoid having one higher level. At the moment one at 20, one at 18, one at 17, and I've levelled up a couple from 1-10 as well.


----------



## Xanarcah

Sassy said:


> Hey I just joined at the newest registartion window
> 
> My follow Glitter babes represent woo!
> 
> Anyway my FR name is KinoKat ID#123161
> 
> Look at my progen
> I got all sorts of scrolls for her so she could match her bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PS This is her bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSS This is what she looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77840



Welcome to Flight Rising! : D

Your progen is GORGEOUS!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> What do they usually go for then? Less then 400 or over?



Over 400g is normal. I very rarely see one going for under 400g. 

They're considered a Cycled Out familiar, so they are currently unavailable for purchase in the Marketplace until they decide to cycle them back in.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Welcome to Flight Rising! : D
> 
> Your progen is GORGEOUS!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Over 400g is normal. I very rarely see one going for under 400g.
> 
> They're considered a Cycled Out familiar, so they are currently unavailable for purchase in the Marketplace until they decide to cycle them back in.



Will they come back then? Worth waiting if that is the case.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Ah so they will come back then-- probably worth waiting if that is the case.



Yeah, they'll be back. : D 

No one knows when or for how long, though, so best to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## gnoixaim

Sassy said:


> Hey I just joined at the newest registartion window
> 
> My follow Glitter babes represent woo!
> 
> Anyway my FR name is KinoKat ID#123161
> 
> Look at my progen
> I got all sorts of scrolls for her so she could match her bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PS This is her bae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSS This is what she looked like before
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 77840



Omg, how.....the money. /sobs


----------



## Silversea

Any ideas on which ones will cycle out next?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> Any ideas on which ones will cycle out next?



Undel or any admin hasn't said anything yet. They'll throw it up in a news post when the time comes.


----------



## Silversea

Is it worth grabbing a facet scroll at this point and trying to sell offspring?


----------



## f11

anyone interested in them before i exalt?


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Is it worth grabbing a facet scroll at this point and trying to sell offspring?



It's kinda risky, but the gamble could pay off. It would depend on how you went about it. 

The best chance for expensive offspring would be from a dragon that's already RTB (so you'll get a nest hatching in 5 days), good colors, good genes (with Crystal for absolute maximum impact), and good species (I'd guess Coatl would be the highest, with Imp and Skydancer coming afterward). 

And the mate makes a big difference too. Same species pairs can only give a max of 4 eggs, while a pair of different species can give a max of 5 eggs. Then there's gene rarity to consider, if you were only planning on giving Facet to one parent.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> anyone interested in them before i exalt?



pretty babies. D: 

But I have a full lair right now. .-.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I'M RICH I'M RICH I'M RICH
wow
i have never had so much treasure expect for when I'm sniping stuffs...
but this is mine 2 keep
ALL MINE


----------



## Sassy

I think I sorta cheated with geneing and changing Parmina's breed cuz my nan gave me some christmas money early so I hopped on and bought the genes and scroll for gems instead of treasure. Though I did just break 100k treasure  finding unhatched eggs and selling them is great money


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Sassy said:


> I think I sorta cheated with geneing and changing Parmina's breed cuz my nan gave me some christmas money early so I hopped on and bought the genes and scroll for gems instead of treasure. Though I did just break 100k treasure  finding unhatched eggs and selling them is great money



ahh yes
selling gems is good profit
so r eggs
egg egg egg


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'M RICH I'M RICH I'M RICH
> wow
> i have never had so much treasure expect for when I'm sniping stuffs...
> but this is mine 2 keep
> ALL MINE



Nice!

You have more than meeee

Are you saving for anything in particular?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Nice!
> 
> You have more than meeee
> 
> Are you saving for anything in particular?



More crystal/facet/x coatls, pfft.
I love them, I want a full lair of crystal/facet/x coatl breeding pairs one day.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> More crystal/facet/x coatls, pfft.
> I love them, I want a full lair of crystal/facet/x coatl breeding pairs one day.



xDD Well, your lair is glorious, so I don't blame you. 

You might even end up making back your money once they start having nests. : D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> xDD Well, your lair is glorious, so I don't blame you.
> 
> You might even end up making back your money once they start having nests. : D



sweet sweet profit
I can't wait for the profit out of Aureole's and Argider's nest, they'll have beautiful babs.
I just hope prices drop a little bit in terms of buying, coatls are so expensive right now.


----------



## Silversea

So I bought some gems. The first time I've spent real money on a virtual game currency.  *ticks off bucket list*


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> sweet sweet profit
> I can't wait for the profit out of Aureole's and Argider's nest, they'll have beautiful babs.
> I just hope prices drop a little bit in terms of buying, coatls are so expensive right now.



Even normal Crystal Coatls are still crazy expensive. Cheapest ones are 90k right now, which is ridiculous. CryFace ones are gonna make baaank. 

It might take a couple months for the prices on CryFace ones to drop significantly. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> So I bought some gems. The first time I've spent real money on a virtual game currency.  *ticks off bucket list*



xD They're more useful than Treasure is, so spend those wisely~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Even normal Crystal Coatls are still crazy expensive. Cheapest ones are 90k right now, which is ridiculous. CryFace ones are gonna make baaank.
> 
> It might take a couple months for the prices on CryFace ones to drop significantly. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> xD They're more useful than Treasure is, so spend those wisely~



Oh gosh, even triple Coatls are expensive. 

all coatls are expensive
If it's gonna take a couple months, thats some sweet profit to be raking in.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh gosh, even triple Coatls are expensive.
> 
> all coatls are expensive
> If it's gonna take a couple months, thats some sweet profit to be raking in.



Well, Coatl cooldown is 35 days, right? So it'll be a whiiiile for all the CryFace Coatls that hatched this past week to start having nests of their own. 

Crystal was released Oct 18, almost exactly 2 months ago, and the cheapest (and mediocre looking in my opinion) Crystal Coatls are 90k today. I'm going to assume that CryFace ones are going to stay expensive longer because the Crystal ones are still expensive. 


I'm still shocked at how I lucked out nabbing a triple Azure Crystal Coatl for my friend last month. xD;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Well, Coatl cooldown is 35 days, right? So it'll be a whiiiile for all the CryFace Coatls that hatched this past week to start having nests of their own.



Yeah, Coatl cooldown is 35 days because of their rare breed status.
And with those nests hatching, more coatls
and more coatls mean 'should i buy this one or this one'
oh god


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yeah, Coatl cooldown is 35 days because of their rare breed status.
> And with those nests hatching, more coatls
> and more coatls mean 'should i buy this one or this one'
> oh god


xDD 

Well, you've got a month to save up before that happens. Better start investing!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> xDD
> 
> Well, you've got a month to save up before that happens. Better start investing!



I really should put some in my Vault for after buying funds.
Because after I bought Aureole and Argider, man was I broke. Still, worth it completely.
Speaking of those two....








derp derp
art: CarmineCranes on FR


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I really should put some in my Vault for after buying funds.
> Because after I bought Aureole and Argider, man was I broke. Still, worth it completely.
> Speaking of those two....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> derp derp
> art: CarmineCranes on FR



pretty dragons and pretty art are always worth it. : D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ofc it is worth it
only then... you realize you've spent 450k on art
how


----------



## Xanarcah

One of my favorite breeding pairs gave me a 1 egg nest. D: 













Why guys. Why you do that. .-.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i bought this new yellow fellow




holla


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Even normal Crystal Coatls are still crazy expensive. Cheapest ones are 90k right now, which is ridiculous. CryFace ones are gonna make baaank.
> 
> It might take a couple months for the prices on CryFace ones to drop significantly. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> xD They're more useful than Treasure is, so spend those wisely~




Doubt it will be the last money I spend on this site...so many things require gems :c

And since I'm new I find it unlucky I'll spend it wisely xD


Also 20 abyss striker familiars later something different finally


----------



## tamagotchi

it was inevitable


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> View attachment 77848
> 
> it was inevitable



Oh...
oh
what a tragedy
rip ur food stores


----------



## Creeper$

U guys remember the sexy sunset imp bab couple i bought off the AH





well i literally have 965 t now






rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

such monei

much $$$

so wow


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Creeper$ said:


> U guys remember the sexy sunset imp bab couple i bought off the AH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i literally have 965 t now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> such monei
> 
> much $$$
> 
> so wow



wow
such money
very rich
wow


----------



## Peisinoe

I NEED THRESHER FLATFINS 


ugh I've been hunting the AH I just want a a bunch of blue imps and SDs with those on!!! D:


----------



## Creeper$

Started RP'ing on FR...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ahh, rp-ing
the slug RP still wins best rp award oh my god


----------



## Cuppycakez

I haven't been a part of role playing, but I love reading it!


----------



## Beary

SHE HATCHED
MY SINGLE EGG
I love her


----------



## Cuppycakez

She's pretty!  ^^^


----------



## Aryxia

Selling this girl for 7k, Price negotiable c:





Nvm, she's been sold ^.^


----------



## Silversea

Ambush is so expensive saognsmg jkslfhmasr; aksdlsgas

Is it only found as a rare coliseum drop or something?


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Ambush is so expensive saognsmg jkslfhmasr; aksdlsgas
> 
> Is it only found as a rare coliseum drop or something?



Yeah, that's basically it. 

It can be gotten very rarely from pinkerton, too.


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> Ambush is so expensive saognsmg jkslfhmasr; aksdlsgas
> 
> Is it only found as a rare coliseum drop or something?



It's SO worth it though, you'll earn all your treasure back in no time.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> It's SO worth it though, you'll earn all your treasure back in no time.



So true. Trying to farm/grind without Ambushes is a nightmare. 



Here's a great guide for what items drop in which venues.


----------



## Silversea

Anyone have any spare ambushes for sale? Else I'll try and scavenge money for AH.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So.. you guys know that pet I was talking about?
I nearly got him.. for two coalts.
I ended up passing out... and now he belongs to someone else.
*muffled screaming*
also i woke up 2 like 7 pings omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> So.. you guys know that pet I was talking about?
> I nearly got him.. for two coalts.
> I ended up passing out... and now he belongs to someone else.
> *muffled screaming*
> also i woke up 2 like 7 pings omg


Aw I'm sorry that sucks.


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> So.. you guys know that pet I was talking about?
> I nearly got him.. for two coalts.
> I ended up passing out... and now he belongs to someone else.
> *muffled screaming*
> also i woke up 2 like 7 pings omg



Well, guess the person selling wasn't very reliable. :c Good luck getting another.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> Well, guess the person selling wasn't very reliable. :c Good luck getting another.



Funny thing is, they didn't edit their PM to tell me he was gone. So I could very well sent over the coatls.
r00d


----------



## Astro0

wooo lots and lots of new hatchies!



Spoiler: crystal babs! 100k each















XXX!! Triple mulberry!




XXY! Double Shadow and obsidian tert!





Spoiler:  spiky bab and irshim bab







40k




10k


----------



## tamagotchi

Some ugly hatchlings today. <3


----------



## Nanobyte

WHAT SORCERY IS THIS




YOU LOOK EXACTLY LIKE YOUR MOTHER
EVEN THAT TERTIARY IS ALMOST THE SAME HOLY HOLY

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Some ugly hatchlings today. <3



uglies aren't worth anything are they 
I personally think the one on the right looks fine tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> WHAT SORCERY IS THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LOOK EXACTLY LIKE YOUR MOTHER
> EVEN THAT TERTIARY IS ALMOST THE SAME HOLY HOLY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> uglies aren't worth anything are they
> I personally think the one on the right looks fine tho



Nah, unless you want a quick buck then they're pretty much just there to be exalted and/or sold, lol.


----------



## Nanobyte

Here's the whole nest;

The good





The bad not really tho he's a cutepoot





The ugly




but i can't exalt him that would be mean

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Nah, unless you want a quick buck then they're pretty much just there to be exalted and/or sold, lol.



HOW MUCH
DO YOU WANT FOR THE ONE ON THE RIGHT *_*


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> HOW MUCH
> DO YOU WANT FOR THE ONE ON THE RIGHT *_*



She's up for 10k right now, but you can have her for 4,000, if you'd like.


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> She's up for 10k right now, but you can have her for 4,000, if you'd like.



yes pls


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> yes pls



Alright! Sent a Crossroad. ^^

-----

I just picked up 3 Tinctures. 
I...
what is happening to me


----------



## Nanobyte

oh crap I meant left XD sorry how do I direction


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> oh crap I meant left XD sorry how do I direction



LOL, It's fine! Resend? There's an error for me. :/


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> LOL, It's fine! Resend? There's an error for me. :/



Alright!


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> Alright!



LOL Sorry, I thought you meant there was something wrong with the CR and I was like okay

I was wondering why you you chose the left one I was like: "lol no she's ugly why.............."


----------



## Nanobyte

aw yeeee i got an imperial woop
Thank you!


----------



## tamagotchi

I finally bought a Gaurdian. She doesn't even look ugly when she's previewed as an adult. I love her. ; _ ;


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> I finally bought a Gaurdian. She doesn't even look ugly when she's previewed as an adult. I love her. ; _ ;


Awwww she's a cutepoot


----------



## Shirohibiki

i think dramarising is my new favorite site, i love reading all the things wrong with FR and its users and stuff because im a terrible person

top kek


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> Awwww she's a cutepoot



I KNOW

I like her a lot tbh, I wanna' buy her apparel and a cute familiar but idk what would look good on her, lol.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> i think dramarising is my new favorite site, i love reading all the things wrong with FR and its users and stuff because im a terrible person
> 
> top kek



wow such drama
wow such very DR
i love watching the people whine about fr all the time


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> wow such drama
> wow such very DR
> i love watching the people whine about fr all the time



yeah basically hahah oh boy


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> yeah basically hahah oh boy



o no a newbie and a older member got some drama going on? ahhh i like it fun fun fun
o no R is a terrible person wow stirring drama
o no now ur complaining about white lines on fae's and guardians
man DR is cool


----------



## Silversea

I must admit I liked this one so it is now mine






I will hire for a final day. My team is all lv 20 but I think I could push them up to 23 or higher.


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> o no a newbie and a older member got some drama going on? ahhh i like it fun fun fun
> o no R is a terrible person wow stirring drama
> *o no now ur complaining about white lines on fae's and guardians*
> man DR is cool



To be completely fair, the lines on Fae's with Iridescent look really odd, lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> I must admit I liked this one so it is now mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will hire for a final day. My team is all lv 20 but I think I could push them up to 23 or higher.



Oh, she's really pretty!


----------



## f11

Crys said:


> anyone interested in them before i exalt?


still selling!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I must admit I liked this one so it is now mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will hire for a final day. My team is all lv 20 but I think I could push them up to 23 or higher.



She's beautiful. o: 

Sounds good to me.  At the rate you're training, I wouldn't be surprised if you hit level 25 on one or more of them.


----------



## tamagotchi

On the topic of Coliseum, this morning, when I got my 3 Tinctures, they were selling them in a bundle of 70. Is that usually the amount they sell them in in the Marketplace, or was it just luck?


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> On the topic of Coliseum, this morning, when I got my 3 Tinctures, they were selling them in a bundle of 70. Is that usually the amount they sell them in in the Marketplace, or was it just luck?



That's not out of the ordinary in the morning. No one's buying them when they restock at night so they just sort of accumulate for a few hours. 

I find that morning is the best time to buy stuff because you can usually get it for cheaper.


----------



## Xanarcah

Okay guys, I want to trade some pretty dragons/Crystals for your Adult exalt fodder. Any dragon will do as long as it's an adult. Let me know which of my dragons you're interested in and I'll figure out how many adults I want in exchange for them. 




Spoiler:  Dragons for trade!




























































I also have some Gen 1s, some of which are already gened, if those are of interest to anyone.


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Okay guys, I want to trade some pretty dragons/Crystals for your Adult exalt fodder. Any dragon will do as long as it's an adult. Let me know which of my dragons you're interested in and I'll figure out how many adults I want in exchange for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Dragons for trade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some Gen 1s, some of which are already gened, if those are of interest to anyone.




Rip curr female imp. Ahhhh


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> Rip curr female imp. Ahhhh



She's a triple too~


----------



## Silversea

Is there some sort of chart showing exalt rewards from lv 1 to 25? They start giving gems at some point right?

Also damn there was an ambush on auction for 30,000 but I couldn't afford it quick enough.


----------



## tamagotchi

WAITS FOR MY GAURDIAN BABY TO GROW

seriously i never expected one of my most hated dragon breeds to have a dragon that's actually my favorite of my lair

PS I JUST FOUND a really good baby that would make the cutest babies ever with her but i need to get like 10k omg hopefully no one bUYS him...........................





GOTCHA.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Is there some sort of chart showing exalt rewards from lv 1 to 25? They start giving gems at some point right?
> 
> Also damn there was an ambush on auction for 30,000 but I couldn't afford it quick enough.




The gems are random. I exalt always at lvl 7. Once every 10-15 dragons I get 1-2 gems.


----------



## Silversea

So I just submitted a bunch of puzzle designs. Or so I thought, until I heard you can only submit one at a time. rip last 2 hours


----------



## Nanobyte

Silversea said:


> So I just submitted a bunch of puzzle designs. Or so I thought, until I heard you can only submit one at a time. rip last 2 hours



*Pats head*
My internet is weaaaak.
It keeps closing on me ;^;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> *Pats head*
> My internet is weaaaak.
> It keeps closing on me ;^;



Oh that sucks.


----------



## f11

Xanarcah said:


> Okay guys, I want to trade some pretty dragons/Crystals for your Adult exalt fodder. Any dragon will do as long as it's an adult. Let me know which of my dragons you're interested in and I'll figure out how many adults I want in exchange for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Dragons for trade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some Gen 1s, some of which are already gened, if those are of interest to anyone.


how much for the first SD or the Wildclaw on the bottom??


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> how much for the first SD or the Wildclaw on the bottom??



3 Adults for the Skydancer, and like 18 for the Wildclaw (sorry that sounds insane, she's Facet).


----------



## Cuppycakez

All these registration windows are not helping me with the prices of sprites.  


Rhea posted something about there soon possibily being an end to special registration dates and open all the time registration a thing. I don't like it. :/


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> A
> Rhea posted something about there soon possibily being an end to special registration dates and open all the time registration a thing. I don't like it. :/



They've been opening them monthly, though. Also, where does it even state that? And how did people find out?






Khepri looks cute as an adult, lol.


----------



## Silversea

I must say I'm getting sick of seeing those manatees and cephalopods that constantly dodge everything. Just a few more levels....D:


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> All these registration windows are not helping me with the prices of sprites.
> 
> 
> Rhea posted something about there soon possibily being an end to special registration dates and open all the time registration a thing. I don't like it. :/



Start hard core grinding and you won't have problems obtaining them.


----------



## Nanobyte

I was gathering and got an Arcanist doll
aw ye


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> I was gathering and got an Arcanist doll
> aw ye



Congrats! I have 3 of them so far. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ann&id=1283443&page=1 
This must suck for those who play at this time! But honestly for me I'm always asleep at that time.


----------



## FireNinja1

If you're on the Ice Flight, I'd recommend that you sign up for Ice Arena. I'm on Team Free Will, it's closed I'm sorry.


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> If you're on the Ice Flight, I'd recommend that you sign up for Ice Arena. I'm on Team Free Will, it's closed I'm sorry.



..?? what is that?

nvm just looked, didnt realize it was a dom thing. well good luck guys!


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> If you're on the Ice Flight, I'd recommend that you sign up for Ice Arena. I'm on Team Free Will, it's closed I'm sorry.


Is that like the wind guilds?


----------



## Peisinoe

Extended downtime...= big update???? D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> Extended downtime...= big update???? D:


I'm hoping! Maybe they're adding something new to the site which would be awesome.


----------



## Silversea

I'm guessing the auction house cuts are percentage based?


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I'm guessing the auction house cuts are percentage based?



Yeah. It's 1% for a 1 day listing, 2% for a 3 day listing, and 3% for a week. So you're better off putting in something for one day and just relisting it if it expires. 


Gem listings don't have an AH fee though.


----------



## Naiad

Whooo~

A few of my pairs hatched today:

*Warm Skydancers:*



Spoiler










>










>










>










>






*Cool Spirals:*



Spoiler










>










>






All are in the AH ^^​


----------



## Peisinoe

selling





















all will be in AH.


----------



## Xanarcah

So in the last 20 minutes of the Lightning vs Plague battle, over 75 pages of 10k hatchlings have been bought. 

Both sides are still going at it. 

This is WAY more exciting than Battle Royale was. o:


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> So in the last 20 minutes of the Lightning vs Plague battle, over 75 pages of 10k hatchlings have been bought.
> 
> Both sides are still going at it.
> 
> This is WAY more exciting than Battle Royale was. o:



Omg, is that what was going on?? I thought my AH was glitching when I couldn't find any 10k babies. LOL


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, is that what was going on?? I thought my AH was glitching when I couldn't find any 10k babies. LOL



Hahaha we decimated over 203 pages of 10k hatchlings and went through just over 20 pages of whatever was after that. xD

Hatchling price is now 11k. Whaaaattttt

This is insane~

- - - Post Merge - - -

WE WON WE WON WE WON!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

k den

1 hour and 58 minutes till FR's back
hurry i have a beautiful nest hatchinggg


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> k den
> 
> 1 hour and 58 minutes till FR's back
> hurry i have a beautiful nest hatchinggg



Oooh, so they took down the Light Flight, then. xD; Right after the deadline it said Light Flight had gotten 3rd, even though the ranking board said Beastclans. FR really does need this extended maintenance to fix itself up. 




Just did a count, I trained and exalted 62 dragons today. : D


----------



## Naiad

NOCTURNE HYPEEE


----------



## Astro0

****IN NOCTURNES YAAAAASSS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Baby nocturnes are sooooo cute!!! I must have one right now!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I'm 2 poor for a Nocturne
rip me and my 1.1mil


----------



## Astro0

I GOT AN EGG I GOT AN EGG OMG OMG I'M TOO EXCITED... NOW TO HATCH PLS BE PRETTY HAHA




I LOVE HER SO MUCH WELCOME TO MY LAIR BBY GURL


----------



## Naiad

_I never thought this day would come_

It's 4 AM rip Laf 2k14

- - - Post Merge - - -

To top it all off:

I just sniped 2 RTB Guardian boys
8k each :')


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> _I never thought this day would come_
> 
> It's 4 AM rip Laf 2k14
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> To top it all off:
> 
> I just sniped 2 RTB Guardian boys
> 8k each :')



oooh nice nice! congrats, what a good snipe 

- - - Post Merge - - -





winter wind is sooo pretty


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> I GOT AN EGG I GOT AN EGG OMG OMG I'M TOO EXCITED... NOW TO HATCH PLS BE PRETTY HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HER SO MUCH WELCOME TO MY LAIR BBY GURL



pls breed it with an imperial and gives us it's bbs :')


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> pls breed it with an imperial and gives us it's bbs :')



i will, i think i have a cutie already lined up for her


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> I GOT AN EGG I GOT AN EGG OMG OMG I'M TOO EXCITED... NOW TO HATCH PLS BE PRETTY HAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE HER SO MUCH WELCOME TO MY LAIR BBY GURL


omg 2 cute


----------



## Cuppycakez

I was sitting here treading this because I haven't been on FR yet today. I was like what's a nocturne? Then I saw that picture and I WANT ONEEEE


----------



## Shirohibiki

and then nobody at all was surprised about nocturnes

i think theyre kinda ugly actually jfc
i think its their legs that bother me? seem too thin for them. ill probably still want to get one regardless, but eh. disappointment

@astro;; the baby is p cute tho!


----------



## f11

Omg Got a nocturne egg!!


----------



## nard

Crys said:


> Omg Got a nocturne egg!!



send it to me thx byee


----------



## Shirohibiki

are you guys getting from gathering or coli? because i should really be doing this, sigh.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ohman, HUUUUGE update!

I just spent the entirety of last week in the Coli, but it looks like I'm going back in the the next two weeks. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -

AAAAAA

My Dolls Achievement finally unlocked!

I've been waiting on that for maybe 5 weeks now!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Ohman, HUUUUGE update!
> 
> I just spent the entirety of last week in the Coli, but it looks like I'm going back in the the next two weeks. xD;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AAAAAA
> 
> My Dolls Achievement finally unlocked!
> 
> I've been waiting on that for maybe 5 weeks now!



zomg gz!!! i need the dolls achi but im too scared that itll take 5 weeks+ like it did for you to borrow them from people lol...rip

also lmfao FR is so broken, nothing is loading


----------



## Cuppycakez

I got 4 strange chests, but how do I open it? I'm semi confused on how to get them and the eggs.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> send it to me thx byee



no send it 2 me before I waste my savings


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> I got 4 strange chests, but how do I open it? I'm semi confused on how to get them and the eggs.


They've temp locked them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> They've temp locked them.



Ohhh why did they do this to me???????? Is there a time for when they will be unlocked?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Aryxia said:


> They've temp locked them.



?? have they? is it because the servers are imploding?


----------



## toxapex

I was about to go to sleep last night... Then I was told Nocturnes were out rip

I didn't get one ;v; 

*...yet.*


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> ?? have they? is it because the servers are imploding?



^
Is it because they're literally killing FR, or something else?.


----------



## Aryxia

Shirohibiki said:


> ?? have they? is it because the servers are imploding?



Yep.
Goddammit FR get your **** together I gotta leave in an hour :c


----------



## f11

They have ice eyes even though i was gathering in Lightning.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, this happened

SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Connection refused in /Connector.php Line 47

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> They have ice eyes even though i was gathering in Lightning.



But he's pretty cute!


----------



## nard

smh fr good job overloading ur server


im gonna wait till nocturnes are everywhere and they're really cheap to buy one


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hmm
*goes to look at eggs*
Connect failed: Cant connect to MySQL on *my iP* (111)
FR, you are truly broke


----------



## Aryxia

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND IT CRASHED :'D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Aryxia said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND IT CRASHED :'D
> View attachment 78113



congrats FR
'Well, this is embarrassing'
legitimate comment
FR's under heavy load
THIS DIDNT HAPPEN SINCE 5 REGISTRATIONS AGO


----------



## Cuppycakez

What they should've done is did 2 ours of their programming crap and another hour of making sure their servers could handle the craziness that new breeds bring... :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> What they should've done is did 2 ours of their programming crap and another hour of making sure their servers could handle the craziness that new breeds bring... :3


Yesssssss
Wouldn't of minded waiting a extra hour if THIS was gonna happen


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> What they should've done is did 2 ours of their programming crap and another hour of making sure their servers could handle the craziness that new breeds bring... :3



Seriously. I literally just woke up and only had time to snag one chest before it all went to hell D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> Seriously. I literally just woke up and only had time to snag one chest before it all went to hell D:



Yeah. I got 4 in one turn and was so excited but. Now I can't use it. :/


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I got 4 in one turn and was so excited but. Now I can't use it. :/



I got 5 in one turn just now! But I have to wait D:

I have 28 gathering turns today though so yay


----------



## Aryxia

I'm still locked out of the site D':


----------



## toxapex

mfw Flight Rising goes crazy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I got 5 in one turn just now! But I have to wait D:
> 
> I have 28 gathering turns today though so yay


Congrats! I have like 25 today. Like 8 left I think????


----------



## Coach

Chests:

4 in Plague
6 in Ice
2 in Lightning

I did good


----------



## Silversea

What venues are the enemies appearing in?

Re: Xanarcah let me send those two back.


----------



## toxapex

I must have gotten thirty-something chests last night (this morning rip) ...I guess those eggs really ARE rare... XD


----------



## Beary

RIP
Flight Rising
I never got to breed crystal babies


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> What venues are the enemies appearing in?
> 
> Re: Xanarcah let me send those two back.



Not sure yet. My friend said she's having good luck in the Arena, so I'm going to give it a shot as soon as thing start looaaaading. D: 

Thanks for renting, I hope everything worked out for you. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Not sure yet. My friend said she's having good luck in the Arena, so I'm going to give it a shot as soon as thing start looaaaading. D:
> 
> Thanks for renting, I hope everything worked out for you. : D



arena, really? sounds good to me. ill have to check it out


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> arena, really? sounds good to me. ill have to check it out



Yeah, she said something about it not being elemental based like Festival drops are. There are mobs of 4 enemies at a time in the Arena and so more chances of getting a chest? 

Also, level 25s can OHKO everything there. So there's that too. 


Haven't tried it out for myself, but she's been online since 1AM server time.


----------



## tamagotchi

What'sa happening I just woke up


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

the lag omg
finally getting onto FR now


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> What'sa happening I just woke up



plague won Dom, Nocturnes got released, and the site is failing in just about every way possible.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> plague won Dom, Nocturnes got released, and the site is failing in just about every way possible.



****ing nocturnes

are they 7 million treasure rn????


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> ****ing nocturnes
> 
> are they 7 million treasure rn????



the eggs r
the nocturne babbys go for 1-3mil


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> the eggs r
> the nocturne babbys go for 1-3mil



eggs
what eggs
how do you get eggs


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> eggs
> what eggs
> how do you get eggs



scavenging in any area 4 nocturne eggs


----------



## Silversea

Flight Rising is currently under heavy load. We will be working hard to resolve the issue and appreciate your patience!


----------



## Coach

OH GOD IT WENT DOWN AGAIN


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> scavenging in any area



28 scavenging points rn and im level 30 gettn real RN


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

O NO


----------



## Cuppycakez

Connect failed: Can't connect to MySQL server on (111) 
Flight Rising is currently under heavy load. We will be working hard to resolve the issue and appreciate your patience! 


Yeah, I figured that FR.


----------



## Silversea

4463 Users Online just before it crashed.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha there's a nocturne in the AH for like 20million.

Also, after the time is up can we still breed them? I mean they're going to be just another dragon sometime if that's the case. :/


----------



## tamagotchi

Well, ****. No egg for me, lol. I'll just wait.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> 4463 Users Online just before it crashed.



Nah, at least 100 of that is guests. It usually always is. If you click on it you can see. But yeah everyone wants a nocturne!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

stopthelag2k14


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Well, ****. No egg for me, lol. I'll just wait.



Same. You can also dig for chances to get a certain chest that can hold an egg, some special food, and a bear familiar.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ITS GETTING WORSE BY THE MINUTE OH MY GOD
im done
edit: NOW ITS OVER 4K USERS


----------



## toxapex

The promise of Nocturnes was the reason I started playing FR again. _Site, do NOT fail me._


----------



## Cuppycakez

tokayseye said:


> The promise of Nocturnes was the reason I started playing FR again. _Site, do NOT fail me._


How did you know they were coming back???


----------



## tamagotchi

nella no
you musnt fall into the URGE


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha there's a nocturne in the AH for like 20million.
> 
> Also, after the time is up can we still breed them? I mean they're going to be just another dragon sometime if that's the case. :/



of course theyll be breedable and "just another dragon" -- thats how coatls happened. its the same thing


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> How did you know they were coming back???



If you Goodle "flight rising nocturne" this pops up:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> of course theyll be breedable and "just another dragon" -- thats how coatls happened. its the same thing



coatl coatl coatl
coatl r unstoppable

Yeah, breeding and breeding until their everywhere.


----------



## tamagotchi

Need there to be a scroll


Does this mean the price of other dragons that aren't Nocturne will lower?


----------



## Silversea

I got one coliseum battle before the crash and it seems eliminate can never 1-hit KO them. It always does 1299 damage and leaves them with presumably one life left.

Trying to get a crossroads set up Xanarcah.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Need there to be a scroll
> 
> 
> Does this mean the price of other dragons that aren't Nocturne will lower?



There's a scroll, just check the AH.
Wow, very expensive, such madness.


----------



## toxapex

Cuppycakez said:


> How did you know they were coming back???



Last month someone showed me a pic of their basic early design that I guess was shown or leaked somewhere and said "oh look new dragons coming" and I was like "ARE THOSE A THING GIMME" so I rejoined so I would be at least slightly prepared when the time came. But now the game is a lot of fun and I like my other dragons too ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> If you Goodle "flight rising nocturne" this pops up:




Hello, "someone" XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh. I didn't know that about Coatls. But Coatls are cuter anyway.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh. I didn't know that about Coatls. But Coatls are cuter anyway.



ofc coatls r cuter
they are best breed <3
nocturne come in second tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> There's a scroll, just check the AH.
> Wow, very expensive, such madness.



Ah. I'd rather have a scroll than hatching some probably ugly baby, tbh. lol.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Ah. I'd rather have a scroll than hatching some probably ugly baby, tbh. lol.



True, true. I'm tempted to buy a egg once I get some more treasure, but with my luck. I'll get a ugly babby, so I'm stalking the AH for pretty nocturne babs.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Just spent all my treasure. On a nocturne puppet. Darn impulse buysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss it was only 7k though. So not to bad.


----------



## Silversea




----------



## Cuppycakez

There's almost 500 guests haha.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> There's almost 500 guests haha.



_stop them_
quick
they r just causing problems
also site i just wanna look at dergs and actually go through the pages


----------



## Xanarcah

Man, it's a good thing I've got shopping and a birthday party to go to later today, because otherwise I'd just sit around trying to get the site to load and never get anything done. xD; 

Hopefully it'll be working properly by tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## tamagotchi

So, can you only get Nocturne eggs today? I keep hearing people say that, lol. Hopefully that isn't the case.


----------



## Silversea

I think they said it was until Jan 2nd.

Or perhaps in reality 4th since that is when chests "expire".


----------



## tamagotchi

Silversea said:


> I think they said it was until Jan 2nd.



Oh, sweet! Feeling pretty lucky that we won dom now, lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

> From now until January 3rd, 23:59 server time, it will be possible to attain Nocturne Dragons in the following ways:
> Finding rare Unhatched Nocturne Eggs.
> Finding very rare Breed Change: Nocturne scroll items.
> The items above will be found in Strange Chests--baffling containers left by the breed during their only two weeks of activity.



So the rush today is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> So the rush today is kind of ridiculous.



Well, dman. So you have to dig, or is Scavenging still an option? Because I just Scavenged, lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> Well, dman. So you have to dig, or is Scavenging still an option? Because I just Scavenged, lol.



You can scavenge for the eggs themselves, but digging gives you a TON of chests.


----------



## f11

Spoiler: new breeding project










just need the gene scrolls


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> You can scavenge for the eggs themselves, but digging gives you a TON of chests.



OH. Looks like I need to start Digging more. I'll do it tomorrow, today is an absolute cluster****, lol. Is there a certain level you need to be to get those chests?


----------



## Silversea

I'm digging level 1 and I got them so I'm guessing no.


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> OH. Looks like I need to start Digging more. I'll do it tomorrow, today is an absolute cluster****, lol. Is there a certain level you need to be to get those chests?



Not that I know of. I think it's like the festival currency, everyone has a more or less equal chance of getting them. 


Just fought my FIRST battle in the Coli today, ran into new Chest monsters. o: That was interesting. Got two chests from that battle~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Not that I know of. I think it's like the festival currency, everyone has a more or less equal chance of getting them.
> 
> 
> Just fought my FIRST battle in the Coli today, ran into new Chest monsters. o: That was interesting. Got two chests from that battle~



In the Arena area?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> In the Arena area?



Yep. : D 



4 battle in and the site went down again, though. 

But I ran into more Chest monsters and got one chest from each one. So it looks like the drop rate is really good.


----------



## Shirohibiki

the batman nerd in me plans to make a dr. kirk langstrom nocturne B) eventually, he will be mine.... chocolate/black/x shouldnt be _too_ hard to find (i hope)


----------



## tamagotchi

5,000 users online, huh?

WELP, see ya' for today, lol.


----------



## Silversea

Pls load site I don't have forever.

(the problem is that I do and my whole day will be doing nothing if it doesn't load)


----------



## hypnoticsoul

can't wait to open my chests and see that i didn't get a nocturne :') time to see if the coli will load
i can't even hatch this nest it's going so slow omg


----------



## tamagotchi

hypnoticsoul said:


> can't wait to open my chests and see that i didn't get a nocturne :') time to see if the coli will load
> i can't even hatch this nest it's going so slow omg



it took me like 5 minutes to incubate LOL


----------



## hypnoticsoul

RetroT said:


> it took me like 5 minutes to incubate LOL



SAME but i got them to hatch and they're pretty thank goodness


Spoiler: i'll take any amount of t in a cr if anyone wants one


----------



## tamagotchi

holy h ell i just got an egg for 12k

i asked if it was a misprice and it wasnt hello nocturne that im not hatching goodbye see you


----------



## Aryxia

GODDAMMIT I HAD TWO MIMICS IN THE COLI
I WAS ABOUT TO KILL THE LAST ONE
AND THEN I LOST MY CONNECTION ಠ_ಠ


----------



## hypnoticsoul

the site's running a tiny bit better now.. time to check the coliiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> holy h ell i just got an egg for 12k
> 
> i asked if it was a misprice and it wasnt hello nocturne that im not hatching goodbye see you



can i have it :') my dergs arent leveled enough to coli farm


----------



## Xanarcah

I can't get into the Coli at all now. D: 

Something about changing the game socket to the alternate one, but I tried that and it's still the same. .-.


----------



## hypnoticsoul

Xanarcah said:


> I can't get into the Coli at all now. D:
> 
> Something about changing the game socket to the alternate one, but I tried that and it's still the same. .-.



yeah, it's always convinced that the alternate socket will help. but in situations like this, nah.


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> can i have it :') my dergs arent leveled enough to coli farm



no ur a dog


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, forget Nocturne release - I want those doppleganger familiars and winter wind!!111!

but the lag is killing me, ffs


----------



## f11

all i want is a lightning beaR!!


----------



## tamagotchi

The female Nocturnes are in such an odd position that it almost looks like underbelly crosses over their legs and onto their backs, which is odd and I'm trying to figure out what's going on there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also they have eyebrows.


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> no ur a dog



ill give my soul for that egg 


what can i do to get the egg


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> ill give my soul for that egg
> 
> 
> what can i do to get the egg



nothn because im selling at end of event for moneys :^)


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> nothn because im selling at end of event for moneys :^)



done with fr


done with life


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> done with fr
> 
> 
> done with life



can i still have u soul tho..................


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> can i still have u soul tho..................



no bc i dont get any eggs :^(


----------



## Peisinoe

AHHH I JUST WANT SOME EGGS AND


----------



## hypnoticsoul

the site won't even open for me anymore omg goodbye


----------



## tamagotchi

i need scrolls right now









also male nocturnes look weird to me its probably that frilly thing on their chins tbh
Nocturne blending eeehhhhh.......


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

hypnoticsoul said:


> the site won't even open for me anymore omg goodbye



rip site
the site isn't laggin no more
IS THIS WHAT REVIVAL IS??


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> rip site
> the site isn't laggin no more
> IS THIS WHAT REVIVAL IS??



coli is down i think lol thats why


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> coli is down i think lol thats why



oh..
well that explains everything
but omg the sitE WORKS


----------



## Coach

The coli has been closed for now as well, lol


----------



## tamagotchi

this is my favorite post


----------



## Silversea

RetroT said:


> i need scrolls right now




I need this dragon pls ty.


----------



## tamagotchi

Silversea said:


> I need this dragon pls ty.



My baby KPoi looks cute as any derg but I think she looks the cutest as that Nocturne omg :')


----------



## Silversea

Grr fairground games. If I finally get Tidal Trouble to load then it crashes after finishing one puzzle, or during if I get unlucky with random elements.


----------



## Xanarcah

http://undel.tumblr.com/post/105763205117/christinaplaysflightrising-wait-so-do-these

It sounds like there are only 6 venues for finding the Mimics?

If certain kinds are found in only certain venues, then it looks like I've gotta start diversifying my farming grounds. 

When the Coli is up again. Eventually.

No, hang on, I'm dumb. They all drop the same chest. So it doesn't matter where I farm. Herp a derp.


----------



## gnoixaim

GO OPEN YOUR CHESTS EVERYONE


----------



## Silversea

Strange chests can be opened apparently yesssssss


----------



## tamagotchi

So you can get Strange Chests til' the 3rd?


----------



## Silversea

Erm well I can't open them yet, they just give errors over and over. But that won't stop me from mashing open.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I just opened 2 of my chests. Each had some stupid flounder I don't want! What a great way to start.


----------



## Silversea

Are the flounders etc. unique to this event? I thought I saw that mentioned.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Are the flounders etc. unique to this event? I thought I saw that mentioned.


They might be but I still don't want them.


----------



## Xanarcah

5000 people opening chests at the same time killed the site again. xD;


----------



## Silversea

I got some flounders and some sort of Phasmatodea leaf insect before it died.

- - - Post Merge - - -

PS hint, if you put them in your hoard, you can open them all at once.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't haha. 1 at a time for me, yayyyyy


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> View attachment 78145
> 
> this is my favorite post



omg

ok screw tht, it's back


----------



## FireNinja1

Good job guys. I wanted to exalt for our push to add to our spreadsheet, but no, you guys and your god dang Strange Chests just have to break the site. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> Good job guys. I wanted to exalt for our push to add to our spreadsheet, but no, you guys and your god dang Strange Chests just have to break the site. Thanks a lot guys.


Your in Ice?? Oh yeah you guys are pushing for dominance aren't you


----------



## Silversea

There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.
There was an error with the chest.


----------



## Xanarcah

8 Chests opened and I got Graveyard Guardian and and Ectoplasmime~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.
> There was an error with the chest.


There was an error with the chest
(I'm sorry I had to, but oh my god such error. Good thing I already opened mine)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> 8 Chests opened and I got Graveyard Guardian and and Ectoplasmime~



CongratS!   

 givethemtomeeeeeeeeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

I tried to open mine when I got them but its like they knew because they locked them right before I was getting ready to open mine. I think anyway


----------



## Silversea

I wonder how rare the familiars are.

Just finished opening my 61 chests and just got 61 food items.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

take one six of and OH MY GOD


----------



## Nanobyte

NEW BREEDS! NEW EVENTS! VERY EXCITE!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> NEW BREEDS! NEW EVENTS! VERY EXCITE!



Yep!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

if only i had 10k gems im cryin


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> if only i had 10k gems im cryin


Haha. I hope if I get a Nocturne the colors are really pretty. Some type of blue or sea foam would be nice.


----------



## Nanobyte

I got a familiar from Pinkerton! AW YEEEEE


----------



## tamagotchi

i feel bad for the people who hatched an egg just to get a super ugly Nocturne that no one wants

"crawling in my skin"


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> i feel bad for the people who hatched an egg just to get a super ugly Nocturne that no one wants
> 
> "crawling in my skin"



o ya//??? i didnt even get one :'^(


----------



## gnoixaim

I only like them as babies ;/////


----------



## Silversea

So with skins that 100% cover the dragon it is probably best to find and ugly dragon to put the skin on right?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> So with skins that 100% cover the dragon it is probably best to find and ugly dragon to put the skin on right?



Yeah, the only thing you'll see is the eye colour anyway.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> So with skins that 100% cover the dragon it is probably best to find and ugly dragon to put the skin on right?



ya, thats what i do


----------



## Nanobyte

All of the new windies get to have free stuff. Click here for a party pack!
im getting a free imperial lololol

- - - Post Merge - - -





look at my babby *_*
i got her for free kids


----------



## f11

Omg I need 8k treasure!! I'm selling gems is anyone needs some


----------



## Coach

I just got 6240 treasure from one Shock Switch game o.o


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I only like them as babies ;/////



I only like the babies and females
the males are gross


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> Omg I need 8k treasure!! I'm selling gems is anyone needs some



Yes, I neeed gems. D: What's your rate?


----------



## Silversea

I was too slow to find the forums and missed all the giveways *sarcastic dance yaay*.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I just got 6240 treasure from one Shock Switch game o.o



I got 15260 on my first game and it blew my mind.

But I still find it slower than tidal trouble.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I CAVED AND I DON'T REGRET A THING




I still have 500k left, time to get a maturity scroll because I'm a impatient person. 
Once I have a little more money, she'll look like this.





Beautiful <3


----------



## Nanobyte

NOOOOOOO
NOOOOOOOOOO
YOU'RE A GUY
ARE THERE GENDER CHANGE SCROLLS CAUSE I WOULD LOVE ONE RIGHT NOW


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I CAVED AND I DON'T REGRET A THING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have 500k left, time to get a maturity scroll because I'm a impatient person.
> Once I have a little more money, she'll look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful <3



give us the bbs


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> give us the bbs


ofc i will <3
once i save up monies and buy a male
rip treasure


----------



## Silversea

Those nocturne wings are the best.


----------



## Nanobyte

NO REGRETS
all i need is a rename scroll or two and 
BAM
|
|
|
v That's her


----------



## f11

Xanarcah said:


> Yes, I neeed gems. D: What's your rate?


sorry I'm not selling any more.
I thought I was buying a derg for 100kt not gems. So I have to save


----------



## Silversea

Apparently coliseum is back up.


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> sorry I'm not selling any more.
> I thought I was buying a derg for 100kt not gems. So I have to save



Ah, no problem then. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Apparently coliseum is back up.



It is! 

It's CRAWLING, but it's at least going. 

I'm making a MAD pROFIT from those Strange Chests~


----------



## tamagotchi

Will the lag be like this all week?


----------



## Nanobyte

MY INTERNET IS SO SLOW AND I JUST WANNA DRESS UP THE DERG *Sobs*

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> Will the lag be like this all week?



So it's not my internet? Oh. That explains why TBT is fine.
WELL IT BETTER STOP LAGGING RRRRRRRR


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Ah, no problem then.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It is!
> 
> It's CRAWLING, but it's at least going.
> 
> I'm making a MAD pROFIT from those Strange Chests~



THISS

MADE 800K IN 3 HOURS HALLELUJAH


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

nO
I BOUGHT SPINES
AND THE FREAKIN GENE SCROLLS R GLITCHIN
wHY
my bby needs HER SPINES


----------



## tamagotchi

Should I sell chests?


----------



## nard

I'd love if someone could let me borrow some level 25 dergs to farm for chests.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FR please, go home.



Fuzzling said:


> I'd love if someone could let me borrow some level 25 dergs to farm for chests.



yes pleaseeee
i need dergs aswell


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> Should I sell chests?



Yeah .3.

The prices for them are currently pretty low, but they've been fluctuating all day. They were ~25k a chest when the Coli was down.


----------



## gnoixaim

How much are you guys selling the strange chests for? i need moniez and the chances of getting a damn egg is slim


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> Yeah .3.
> 
> The prices for them are currently pretty low, but they've been fluctuating all day. They were ~25k a chest when the Coli was down.



Damn I wish I had this much smarts. But then again any of those familiars or scrolls/eggs would be worth more than selling chests. And you need chests in the first place...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys did we break the site again
cause i keep getting 'this webpage is not available' errors


----------



## Silversea

Yeah I think so. Did 24 battles in Arena between coli going up and site crash and no mimic enemies insert keyboard mash.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Bad Request*

Your browser sent a request that this server could not understand.


----------



## Xanarcah

Looks like we killed the site again. o: 


At least I made 1400g before the opportunity went away. o:


----------



## Nanobyte

Wait, how the heck am I supposed to get a Strange Chest? Through the Coli?


----------



## FireNinja1

Coli's lagging for me again. Ugh.


----------



## Silversea

6000 users and 400 guests!


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Coli's lagging for me again. Ugh.



Lagging is too kind a word for this situation.


----------



## f11

Could I pay to borrows anyone's lvl 25s for coli?


----------



## tamagotchi

The only thing I like about Coli is that the dergs are NEVER aloud to breath and have to be COMPLETELY STILL, UNLESS It's their turn


----------



## Xanarcah

Crys said:


> Could I pay to borrows anyone's lvl 25s for coli?



I have two up for lending. Monarch and Tranquility in my lair. Level 25s with stats allotted according to Culex's build. 

I'm charging 5k per day, per dragon.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I have two up for lending. Monarch and Tranquility in my lair. Level 25s with stats allotted according to Culex's build.
> 
> I'm charging 5k per day, per dragon.



youre kidding
are you kidding
i need this one day this week lmaoo


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

wow
i get a level 25 derg on lend, enter the coli and
THE LAG IS REAL
the struggle is real


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> youre kidding
> are you kidding
> i need this one day this week lmaoo



Not even kidding. xD Been advertising it here a few days ago. I rented out to another TBTer a while ago and Silversea's been renting for the last couple days as well.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> Not even kidding. xD Been advertising it here a few days ago. I rented out to another TBTer a while ago and Silversea's been renting for the last couple days as well.



I'd totally rent when anyone's done, lol. Hopefully sometime during Nocturne..


----------



## Naiad

Chests are 20k+ now, sell gogogo .3.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> Chests are 20k+ now, sell gogogo .3.



*puts chest up for 20k*
*sells 5 seconds later*
mission profit is a go


----------



## Silversea

Dammmnnnn I did 9 battles and found 4 mimics and I beat them and it won't load my rewards :c

I definitely picked the wrong moment to start trying to find chests xD


----------



## nard

i cant even coli grind bc my fricking dergs arent leveled


_whyy_


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

heck yea the scrolls worked
1 gene down, 2 to go


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> heck yea the scrolls worked
> 1 gene down, 2 to go



damnnn

how much was the scroll?


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> Chests are 20k+ now, sell gogogo .3.



got money on my mind i cant ever get it off

i just made 200k in 4 minutes by selling a bundle of 10


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> damnnn
> 
> how much was the scroll?



190k for spines 
no regrets


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosh chests are selling for so muchhhhh. Imagine how much they would be selling for if they were only around for today!


----------



## tamagotchi

The best thing about Nocturnes is that they're below Coatls, so you have a better chance at breeding with a Coatl and getting a Nocturne so you dont have to buy buy 2, lmaoo


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> got money on my mind i cant ever get it off
> 
> i just made 200k in 4 minutes by selling a bundle of 10


 Tell me your money making ways haha. I can't get the Coli to load.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Gosh chests are selling for so muchhhhh. Imagine how much they would be selling for if they were only around for today!



o god
the mad rush for buys 2 get best bargian
and sellers be liek





(just replace the ds with a chest ok)


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> o god
> the mad rush for buys 2 get best bargian
> and sellers be liek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (just replace the ds with a chest ok)



here u go!!! u can have my chest for 2 mil treasure! :^)


----------



## Nanobyte

guyyyssss
how the heck do I get a chest
i want to profit


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> here u go!!! u can have my chest for 2 mil treasure! :^)



no u can have mine 4 3mil!
other sellers: NAH TAKE MINE FOR 7MIL, NO, TAKE MINE FOR 12MIL


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> no u can have mine 4 3mil!
> other sellers: NAH TAKE MINE FOR 7MIL, NO, TAKE MINE FOR 12MIL



NO, I THINK THE BEST YOU CAN GET WOULD DEFINITELY 17 MIL TOPS!!!!!!!!!!

On a serious question, though, how long do you guys think the Nocturne Treasure rush will last til' the prices go down?


----------



## Nanobyte

Nanobyte said:


> guyyyssss
> how the heck do I get a chest
> i want to profit



TELL ME NOW


----------



## Xanarcah

Nanobyte said:


> guyyyssss
> how the heck do I get a chest
> i want to profit



The info's in the announcement.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> NO, I THINK THE BEST YOU CAN GET WOULD DEFINITELY 17 MIL TOPS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> On a serious question, though, how long do you guys think the Nocturne Treasure rush will last til' the prices go down?



nO THE BEST PRICE IS 40MIL!
Hmm, couple days at the least. Definitely after the chests are gone, people will be going mad.


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> nO THE BEST PRICE IS 40MIL!
> Hmm, couple days at the least. Definitely after the chests are gone, people will be going mad.



So the Nocturnes won't be so pricey after long? That's good, Nella needs her Scroll change...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> So the Nocturnes won't be so pricey after long? That's good, Nella needs her Scroll change...



The hype should calm after a bit, Right now, the prices are just so high because wow it's release day and everyone's gonna be going mad.


----------



## Nanobyte

Xanarcah said:


> The info's in the announcement.



ohhhh
i missed that
WELL THEN
i wish i didnt just scavenge


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> The hype should calm after a bit, Right now, the prices are just so high because wow it's release day and everyone's gonna be going mad.



Wonderful! I wonder how much they'll cost. I feel like as much as pretty Coatls do?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Wonderful! I wonder how much they'll cost. I feel like as much as pretty Coatls do?



I except them to be a little pricey, since Nocturnes won't be around till next year except for breeding them, but it should be more reasonable soon.


----------



## Nanobyte

Skye and Farobi shall be my cash cows
they can make so many different imps i mean rly


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I except them to be a little pricey, since Nocturnes won't be around till next year except for breeding them, but it should be more reasonable soon.



Ah, are they limited?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Ah, are they limited?



Two weeks time, you won't be able to find eggs or breed changes, so yeah. New Nocturnes will only be brought in via breeding already existing ones, so yep.


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Two weeks time, you won't be able to find eggs or breed changes, so yeah. New Nocturnes will only be brought in via breeding already existing ones, so yep.



Hell, so breed changes are going away, too? Well, ****, looks like I'm not getting that breed change anymore, lmao.


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Hell, so breed changes are going away, too? Well, ****, looks like I'm not getting that breed change anymore, lmao.


Where do you even get one?


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Where do you even get one?



The chests, I believe.


----------



## Silversea

Nanobyte said:


> TELL ME NOW



You gotta get past the lag.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

holy the arena is a god
found 4 chests in like 2 minutes


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh, never mind. You get them in chests! DERP self. 


So, what if..you got one..and say you kept it until February. Would it still be there in Feb or does it leave on the 4th too? Because you might be able to make BANK if you kept it for a couple months..


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> holy the arena is a god
> found 4 chests in like 2 minutes



u meener im still in scorched forest bc im not leveled :^(


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> u meener im still in scorched forest bc im not leveled :^(



Haha that's where I'm at.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also Xanarcah I sent you the CR for your 25 lvel dergs. Hope that's ok!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> u meener im still in scorched forest bc im not leveled :^(



no ur the meener bcoz now my coli wont load
no chests
why


----------



## Naiad

oh whoops i think the coli died


----------



## Silversea

What is 20k treasure in gems?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> oh whoops i think the coli died


Mine has been dead.    I want to make bank like everyone elseeeee.


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> What is 20k treasure in gems?



Using the 1:510 rate:

39.21 Gems

Prices tend to change daily tho


----------



## FireNinja1

Silversea said:


> What is 20k treasure in gems?



I'd say about 40 gems.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> What is 20k treasure in gems?



40 Gems if you go by the 1:500 ratio.
So
1:500~ 40
1:450~ About 44
1:400~ 50


----------



## Naiad

Has the Coli gone back up for anyone yet? .3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS BACK UP FOR ME BLESS


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gridin nd then this happens





go home coli


----------



## tamagotchi

If I just wanted a Nocturne Change Scroll, would it be better to sell the chests or open them? I'm asking because I'm not sure if the chests will be worth as much tomorrow, and I don't see a lot of change scrolls for Nocturnes, tbh.


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> If I just wanted a Nocturne Change Scroll, would it be better to sell the chests or open them? I'm asking because I'm not sure if the chests will be worth as much tomorrow, and I don't see a lot of change scrolls for Nocturnes, tbh.



The current ones in the AH are freakishly expensive, so I'd open the chests if I was aiming for a scroll.
More than likely, chest prices will deflate after today.

- - - Post Merge - - -

tfw the coli freezes on mimic monsters


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> The current ones in the AH are freakishly expensive, so I'd open the chests if I was aiming for a scroll.
> More than likely, chest prices will deflate after today.



Alright, thanks! Looks like I've got time. Glad we won the Dominance so I can have more turns, lmao.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The coli won't load.


----------



## Silversea

Hoping none of these chests I sell have a familiar and/or Nocturne egg/scroll in.


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> Hoping none of these chests I sell have a familiar and/or Nocturne egg/scroll in.



iirc, all prizes in the chests are determined when you click open, rather than when each individual chest is 'created'


----------



## Silversea

That would be a nice way of doing it. Most MMORPGs I play calculate it when the chest is created. But I suppose the end result is all the same.


----------



## Nanobyte

I've gotten like three dragons for a grand total of...
4,002 treasure!
This is my newest one.




totally mating him with tatania


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

lel i went from 91k to 180k in like a hour
ty chests


----------



## nard

my coli broke i cant even get into it 


everything else works but coli lmao


----------



## Silversea

So I sold some treasure chests and guess what I caved in on.







400K NO REGRETS


----------



## Coach

I bought a pair of Tundras...











Yay for the first one being Crystal!


----------



## nard

Silversea said:


> So I sold some treasure chests and guess what I caved in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400K NO REGRETS



smh u shouldve saved for a nocturne


----------



## Silversea

Fuzzling said:


> smh u shouldve saved for a nocturne



Psh I can wait for them.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> So I sold some treasure chests and guess what I caved in on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 400K NO REGRETS



What...is it?


----------



## tamagotchi

HOLY **** I GOT A BEAR FAMILIAR FROM THE CHEST WOOP

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS CUTE

- - - Post Merge - - -

**** ITS THE JADE CARVED


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> What...is it?



It's that special familiar that was given out on August 11, 2013 and is no longer available.


----------



## nard

Silversea said:


> It's that special familiar that was given out on August 11, 2013 and is no longer available.



oohhh ok i thought it was a normal familiar and i was just like "yOU DUN GOOFED"


----------



## Silversea

Fuzzling said:


> oohhh ok i thought it was a normal familiar and i was just like "yOU DUN GOOFED"



Ha that would be sad. I like to think I do research what I want to spend currency on. He's been over 600k for the past few days so I nabbed the 400k one, and he is limited so I thought sure why not.
But if I did goofed then I'll pretend the 30 or so treasure chests I sold gave him for free because ignorance is bliss

Now when will the akirbeak not be 5 million treasure...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Never......

- - - Post Merge - - -

I get on at night, theres usually around 1200 people online. 
Today? That number, x5.  

But the Coli is working some!


----------



## tamagotchi

Lmao, people complaining in the thread that Nocturne babies are too pricey in the Auction House.

Of coruse they're ****ing pricey, what did you expect? A 30,000 Treasure baby Nocturne?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i have 40k but...
SHE IS COMPLETE


----------



## tamagotchi

Coli stopped sucking balls.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> i have 40k but...
> SHE IS COMPLETE



SHE'S SO CUTE


----------



## Silversea

And coli is down again.


----------



## SuperVandal

i gave up trying to use FR hours ago. the lag is annoying ;;


----------



## Silversea

Chest prices went from 20k to 13k, but perhaps if the coli breaks for a few more hours it'll go up again.


----------



## Peisinoe

i hope i can get 20 nocturne eggs and some scrolls.

i can wish. $$$$$$$$


also guyssss. I only need Fire, Arcane, Shadow, and Light Sprite!! eeeeek


----------



## Silversea

Chests are in the 9000s now so that's the end of that profit run.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> Chests are in the 9000s now so that's the end of that profit run.



i missed the profit? -_-
/goes back to WoW


----------



## Cuppycakez

I never made anything from the profit run. Coli lagged to much haha.


----------



## tamagotchi

*the quest for a breed change scroll begins*


----------



## nard

i mispriced a strange chest and put 2100 

so i went to cancel it 5 seconds later 

_gone_


----------



## tamagotchi

many winter winds in mp gogogo


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> many winter winds in mp gogogo



tysm for telling me!! :'> i can give it to elsa yayyyy


----------



## Silversea

Yesssss


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't afford it haha. BROKE IS WHAT I AM


----------



## Shirohibiki

bae


----------



## Nanobyte

*I GOT AN UNHATCHED NOCTURNE EGG WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*squee*


----------



## toxapex

I'll be sitting over here with my 40k treasure, slowly grinding my way up the coli to get to the arena XD


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> *the quest for a breed change scroll begins*



If I get one, you can have it. I like my dragons the way they are hehe


----------



## Peisinoe

Nanobyte said:


> *I GOT AN UNHATCHED NOCTURNE EGG WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *squee*



*cries*

- - - Post Merge - - -

are any eggs dropping in coli?

- - - Post Merge - - -

AHHH I JUST GOT ONE


----------



## Nanobyte

I'm selling a strange chest for 100,000 treasure
that's more than generous guys

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM SELLING ANOTHER FOR 10,000 TREASURE GUYS IM LIKE GIVING IT AWAY FOR FREE HERE

- - - Post Merge - - -

they didn't sell in five seconds what happen


----------



## Peisinoe

HOLY **** eliminates are like 90k IN THE AH aahhhh i have none to selll ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> If I get one, you can have it. I like my dragons the way they are hehe



<333 i love u :')

this change scroll is my life rn


----------



## Nanobyte

I feel like one day, people are going to be buying first-gen Nocturnes for billions of gems an I'll just laugh and hug Lili.


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, I got an egg. DO I HATCH OR SELL OR...WHAT???


----------



## Nanobyte

BUY MY CHESTS

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Omg, I got an egg. DO I HATCH OR SELL OR...WHAT???



Unless you already have one, HATCH IT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hay where's lafiel


----------



## gnoixaim

I hatched it, omfg the colors


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> BUY MY CHESTS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you already have one, HATCH IT.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> hay where's lafiel



where's whut

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> *cries*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> are any eggs dropping in coli?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AHHH I JUST GOT ONE




WHERE
I'VE GRINDED IN THE ARENA 
FOR AT LEAST 6 HOURS TODAY


----------



## tamagotchi

i GOT THE CUTIE ARCANE BEAR

- - - Post Merge - - -

wow nvm doesnt even make any money bye bear


----------



## Silversea

Just opened my 200th chest and so far only food and candles and mirrors bleh.


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> where's whut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHERE
> I'VE GRINDED IN THE ARENA
> FOR AT LEAST 6 HOURS TODAY




only chests fam


----------



## Aryxia

I WANT TO USE A NOCTURNE SCROLL ON THIS BOY SO BADLY


----------



## Naiad

these chests officially hate me

50+ chests open

0 familiars :')


----------



## Aryxia

Lafiel said:


> these chests officially hate me
> 
> 50+ chests open
> 
> 0 familiars :')



All I'm getting is food and mirrors c':


----------



## tamagotchi

When I realized that I've been grinding for 8 hours and getting nothing that I want, the idea of getting a Scroll/Egg, or basically anything, doesn't sound as appealing as it was.

Welp, I'm bed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, guys. Bar on female Nocturnes, they look sassy.


----------



## Shirohibiki

idk whether to open the chests or sell them...


----------



## tamagotchi

wiggle diggle egg egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

CHEST FAMILIAR IS MINE


----------



## Naiad

if I don't get a familiar or a nocturne by the time this event is over I swear to god i'll cut someone


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> wiggle diggle egg egg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> CHEST FAMILIAR IS MINE



that was my favorite goddamn song for so long omg


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> that was my favorite goddamn song for so long omg



WIGGLE JIGGLE, YELLOW MIDDLE <3


----------



## nard

crying 


did the drop rate go down because i cant even find chests now :'^(


EDIT: nvm im just rlly big idiot


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Spent all my turns on scavenging/digging
no chests
no egg
thanks RNG, love u to.
edit: ambush sold


----------



## Cuppycakez

Seems like more people have found nocturnes....YEP I WANT RAINBOW chameleons


----------



## gnoixaim

Does anyone know what mimic powder is used for???


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> Does anyone know what mimic powder is used for???


No...


But I think they lowered the spawn rate of mimics.


----------



## Peisinoe

40 chests later and not a damn. Thing. Ugh


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> No...
> 
> 
> But I think they lowered the spawn rate of mimics.



Some say you should change up where you're farming in the Coli. That'll help with the drop rate?? But, I haven't tested that out myself.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> 40 chests later and not a damn. Thing. Ugh



Right? I've probably opened around 50 myself.  



gnoixaim said:


> Some say you should change up where you're farming in the Coli. That'll help with the drop rate?? But, I haven't tested that out myself.



Oh, thanks!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Does anyone know what mimic powder is used for???



No idea, I haven't seen Swipp involved with it, I think it's just a materiel.


----------



## tamagotchi

I've opened about 140 now.


----------



## gnoixaim

Coli is down...... or at least for me. /dies


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Messages down for anybody else?, I got some apparel for my baby, but can't give it to her cause it's stuck in the messages.
(off topic note- 6k post woo)


----------



## tamagotchi

Yeah. Looks like the whole site is going down soon.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

the whole site is dying
it is not in our hands no more
undel and co pls fix the site


----------



## Cuppycakez

Of course the site will go down when I have 2 whole days of nothing to do before Christmas.


----------



## gnoixaim

They need to give Nocturne eggs to everyone as reimbursement for this downtime tbh, omfg.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> They need to give Nocturne eggs to everyone as reimbursement for this downtime tbh, omfg.



YES PLEASE

Undel be like


----------



## tamagotchi

Well, since It's gone for now, have any of you found anything good? 

I just opened another Ectoplasm, but I wouldn't consider it that good.


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> YES PLEASE
> 
> Undel be like


Dat gif, omg.



RetroT said:


> Well, since It's gone for now, have any of you found anything good?
> 
> I just opened another Ectoplasm, but I wouldn't consider it that good.



I've prob. opened 250 chests and have gotten 1 egg, 3 jawlocker familiars, 1 ecto, and one lightning bear. 

where are all the scrolls at???????


----------



## Nanobyte

I got yet another unhatched egg! Yeeeeeeee


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> Well, since It's gone for now, have any of you found anything good?
> 
> I just opened another Ectoplasm, but I wouldn't consider it that good.



Wow, it's gone...
Just food and materials... yay




my bby has her sash and tail thingy now uvu
She still needs a name... Suggestions?.



Nanobyte said:


> I got yet another unhatched egg! Yeeeeeeee


hand it over pls <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Nanobyte said:


> I got yet another unhatched egg! Yeeeeeeee



Congrats. You gonna' sell? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wow, it's gone...
> Just food and materials... yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bby has her sash and tail thingy now uvu
> She still needs a name... Suggestions?.



perfection


----------



## Nanobyte

RetroT said:


> Congrats. You gonna' sell?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> perfection



no


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wow, it's gone...
> Just food and materials... yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bby has her sash and tail thingy now uvu
> She still needs a name... Suggestions?.



Hurry and hatch beautiful eggs <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I have gotten no familiars, or anything that isn't a trinket (boring) or food (I don't need it please stop chests) and have opened probably around 75-100 chests now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> I got yet another unhatched egg! Yeeeeeeee



Where are you getting these things??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Hurry and hatch beautiful eggs <3



yaaas
Gonna try finding her a nice Coatl mate, they're much cheaper than seeking another Nocturne imao.


----------



## Nanobyte

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Wow, it's gone...
> Just food and materials... yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bby has her sash and tail thingy now uvu
> She still needs a name... Suggestions?.
> 
> 
> hand it over pls <3



Meilsea lol idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I have gotten no familiars, or anything that isn't a trinket (boring) or food (I don't need it please stop chests) and have opened probably around 75-100 chests now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you getting these things??



chests 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once I get more lair space and hatch my egg, if my new egg is a boy, i will make more and become rich and that will be fab

- - - Post Merge - - -

YAY GENUINE PLAGUEBEAR

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ran out of chests but no scroll D:
RETROT I WILL FIND IT FOR YOU ONE DAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

im getting really lucky with my loot in these chests
but for the last 5 minutes i've been getting food
rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> Meilsea lol idk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> chests
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Once I get more lair space and hatch my egg, if my new egg is a boy, i will make more and become rich and that will be fab
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YAY GENUINE PLAGUEBEAR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ran out of chests but no scroll D:
> RETROT I WILL FIND IT FOR YOU ONE DAY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im getting really lucky with my loot in these chests
> but for the last 5 minutes i've been getting food
> rip


You keep hitting the jack pot. TELL ME YOUR WAYS


----------



## Nanobyte

i need 5000 treasure for my lair expansion aaaaa

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> You keep hitting the jack pot. TELL ME YOUR WAYS



i dig and then i open chests


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> Meilsea lol idk
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> chests
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Once I get more lair space and hatch my egg, if my new egg is a boy, i will make more and become rich and that will be fab
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> YAY GENUINE PLAGUEBEAR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ran out of chests but no scroll D:
> RETROT I WILL FIND IT FOR YOU ONE DAY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> im getting really lucky with my loot in these chests
> but for the last 5 minutes i've been getting food
> rip



TELL ME HOW YOU DO IT OH MY GOD


----------



## Nanobyte

One day, I swear I'm going to sew all of the deity dolls.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> TELL ME HOW YOU DO IT OH MY GOD



I DIG AND I OPEN CHESTS


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> One day, I swear I'm going to sew all of the deity dolls.



omg
yesssss
*quietly drags the Stormcatcher doll over to the Lightweaver doll* I BLAME SHIPPING


----------



## Nanobyte

I LOVE BROKEN PENNY JARS


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> omg
> yesssss
> *quietly drags the Stormcatcher doll over to the Lightweaver doll* I BLAME SHIPPING



sobs
if only nature and plague deitys weren't related


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

clicky
the GIFS I CANT
(Warning: gifs move very very fast)



RetroT said:


> if only nature and plague deitys weren't related




if only....


----------



## Xanarcah

Just woke up and now I have 50 sold item notifications. 

.-.

I really wish there was some sort of till system so I didn't have to go collect everything individually...


----------



## Nanobyte

i was playing shock switch and then it broke
ALL MY MONEY DOWN THE DRAIN


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> i was playing shock switch and then it broke
> ALL MY MONEY DOWN THE DRAIN



why
just why
why shock switch


----------



## Nanobyte

the logo is glitching out
GO HOME FR YOU'RE DRUNK


----------



## Cuppycakez

THAT HAPPENS TO ME ALL THE TIME    

But anyway, I dig and got 25 chests. NOPE nothing buy food and trinkets.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Just woke up and now I have 50 sold item notifications.
> 
> .-.
> 
> I really wish there was some sort of till system so I didn't have to go collect everything individually...



Or it'd tell you all the **** you've ever posted instead of the last 5. T.T


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> the logo is glitching out
> GO HOME FR YOU'RE DRUNK


Why can I not like this post.


----------



## Nanobyte

YAS MY NEW BABBY IS A BOY

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, should I take my chests off the market and open them?

- - - Post Merge - - -

BABBY!!!!


----------



## tamagotchi

I think we get +15 Gather Turns each day until the 3rd.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

"7:30 : The coliseum is currently inaccessible. We are working to bring it back online. We apologize for the downtime, and are working to resolve the situation. Thank you for your patience!"
Undel pls


----------



## gnoixaim

Nanobyte said:


> YAS MY NEW BABBY IS A BOY
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys, should I take my chests off the market and open them?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BABBY!!!!



Yes, open them all !

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> "7:30 : The coliseum is currently inaccessible. We are working to bring it back online. We apologize for the downtime, and are working to resolve the situation. Thank you for your patience!"
> Undel pls



Omfg, they should have never taken down their first downtime message. rip everyone on xmas break. LOL


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Omfg, they should have never taken down their first downtime message. rip everyone on xmas break. LOL



rip everyone
happy xmas break guys


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Or it'd tell you all the **** you've ever posted instead of the last 5. T.T



YES. Or grouped all the items together by type? I really just hate the pm system for sending money/items.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, 10 more notifications. Awesome. 



The Coli is down again? D: Whyyyyy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys and I made our dragons have babies, and looks!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

so beastclans has 3rd slot and then this happens. 





get rekt


----------



## Nanobyte

Twilight Sparkle said:


> so beastclans has 3rd slot and then this happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get rekt



dang we need to send more babbies to bootcamp


----------



## Silversea

STILL NOTHING IN CHESTS.

BUT

sell 3 chests for 8k

buy mimic familiars for 20k and bears for 10k

PROBLEM SOLVED


----------



## Nanobyte

I opened all my chests and there wasn't anything of worth inside. Oh well.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> YES. Or grouped all the items together by type? I really just hate the pm system for sending money/items.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, 10 more notifications. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> The Coli is down again? D: Whyyyyy



It annoys me so SO so much. I have horrible memory and dont' remember what I price crap. Like, if you're going to send me a PM that I sold an auction expired- TELL ME WHAT I POSTED IT FOR.


----------



## Aryxia

All you guys with your damn nocturnes and I'm just sitting here like


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> It annoys me so SO so much. I have horrible memory and dont' remember what I price crap. Like, if you're going to send me a PM that I sold an auction expired- TELL ME WHAT I POSTED IT FOR.



THIS IS ME AND DRAGONS. 

Three unnamed dragons sold! Which ones were they again? Two unnamed dragons expired! How much did I price them for? D:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Why am I broke so much. :/


----------



## Silversea

Aryxia said:


> All you guys with your damn nocturnes and I'm just sitting here like



Yep this is me.

BUT GUYS I WORKED OUT SOMETHING.

chests for 9k, nocturne eggs cost 600k. I ONLY NEED TO OPEN SELL 100 CHESTS.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

my reaction to all of this is summed up via this




coli come back pls


----------



## Cuppycakez

But anyway, I just bought 2 of the bears I didn't have!


----------



## tamagotchi

Silversea said:


> Yep this is me.
> 
> BUT GUYS I WORKED OUT SOMETHING.
> 
> chests for 9k, nocturne eggs cost 60k. I ONLY NEED TO OPEN SELL 100 CHESTS.



60k? I think you mean 600k, lmao.


----------



## Silversea

RetroT said:


> 60k? I think you mean 600k, lmao.



Oops fail. But the 100 chests is still accurate. Well its a bit of an overstatement really, its more like 80.


----------



## Xanarcah

Guys. 

Nocturne eggs were at like 1.8m yesterday. 

They're 600k this morning. 

This event goes on for two weeks.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Guys.
> 
> Nocturne eggs were at like 1.8m yesterday.
> 
> They're 600k this morning.
> 
> This event goes on for two weeks.




Yeah I plan to wait for two days for familiar and eggs to drop a bit...


----------



## tamagotchi

Out of 78 people, there was a .32% chance of getting an Unhatched Egg. A .04% of getting a Nocturne Breed Change Scroll. There are over 11,000 treasure chests in all.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> THIS IS ME AND DRAGONS.
> 
> Three unnamed dragons sold! Which ones were they again? Two unnamed dragons expired! How much did I price them for? D:



omg i had a type-o, but i'm glad you understand

They need to have a better reason to send individual PM's for all my expired crap, omfg. I constantly have to delete 20-30 PM's because of this, LOL.


----------



## Silversea

I'm just watching strange chests being bought so I can put more up at higher prices yess now they are 9k.


----------



## Nanobyte

I SOLD MY FOOD INSTEAD OF CONVERTING JHFJBLADJHB

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Yeah I plan to wait for two days for familiar and eggs to drop a bit...



I've already gotten both .3.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> omg i had a type-o, but i'm glad you understand
> 
> They need to have a better reason to send individual PM's for all my expired crap, omfg. I constantly have to delete 20-30 PM's because of this, LOL.



Yeah, I hate that. D: But I guess at least inboxes don't run out of space? I have almost 250 pages of messages I haven't deleted yet.


----------



## Coach

I got a nocturne egg in a chest yee


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I'm just watching strange chests being bought so I can put more up at higher prices yess now they are 9k.



This is why I actually hope the Coli will be down for an hour or two. xD; So I can sell the like, 40 chests I have leftover for a higher price.


----------



## tamagotchi

Lmao, if you could just.... tell me when downtime is over. xD


----------



## Silversea

RetroT said:


> Lmao, if you could just.... tell me when downtime is over. xD



You can tell, it's when strange chest prices start going down.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GUYS 
"8:15: We are still working on addressing coliseum. Our apologies for the downtime. We would like to announce that we will be extending the Night of the Nocturne event one day, to end 01-04-15 23:59, with chests disintegrating one day later as well, on the 5th."
Thank you, admin team <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> GUYS
> "8:15: We are still working on addressing coliseum. Our apologies for the downtime. We would like to announce that we will be extending the Night of the Nocturne event one day, to end 01-04-15 23:59, with chests disintegrating one day later as well, on the 5th."
> Thank you, admin team <3



another day of wasting my life in the coliseum


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> GUYS
> "8:15: We are still working on addressing coliseum. Our apologies for the downtime. We would like to announce that we will be extending the Night of the Nocturne event one day, to end 01-04-15 23:59, with chests disintegrating one day later as well, on the 5th."
> Thank you, admin team <3



BUT I WANT NOCTURNE EGGS, LOL.

All this downtime is making me bond and click through all my familiars.


----------



## Cuppycakez

EVERYBODY GET EXCITED, MY COATL PAIR CAN BREED IN:



.....................



YAY 29 dayssss


----------



## Silversea

Chests at 9999 treasure. Damn I shouldn't have sold at 8900. Need moar chests :c


----------



## Coach

Guys, my nocturne:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Guys, my nocturne:


He's so cute!


----------



## tamagotchi

Coach said:


> Guys, my nocturne:



She's cute!
Tested her out in Scry, Tiger looks okay, too. 








*BTW, Coli is up.*


----------



## Coach

Where are all of the locations of coli enemies that drop strange chests?


----------



## tamagotchi

Coach said:


> Where are all of the locations of coli enemies that drop strange chests?



"Woodland Path, from Snarling Mimics
Scorched Forest, from Snarling Mimics
Waterway, from Ectoplasmimes
Arena, from Ectoplasmimes
Kelp Beds, from Jawlockers
Golem Workshop, from Jawlockers"


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

THE COLI IS BACK
HALLELUJAH


----------



## Cuppycakez

YAYYY


----------



## Coach

RetroT said:


> "Woodland Path, from Snarling Mimics
> Scorched Forest, from Snarling Mimics
> Waterway, from Ectoplasmimes
> Arena, from Ectoplasmimes
> Kelp Beds, from Jawlockers
> Golem Workshop, from Jawlockers"



Thank you!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

sellin 5 chests for 35k in the AH yo
buy me stuff i am poor


----------



## Xanarcah

47 new sold item notifications.

BRB, drowning in mail. D:


----------



## Silversea

I had 85 notifications ._.

but now I'ma rich newbie.

Also NOOO chest prices are 6000, I hope the coliseum breaks again (sorry).


----------



## Nanobyte

I want to get on the rich newbie bandwagon


----------



## Peisinoe

Maybe next year m8


----------



## Nanobyte

i forgot that shale grew up
shes pretty *-*


----------



## tamagotchi

sorry signups are closed forever

no one will ever be rich with lair expansions and AH around


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> no one will ever be rich with lair expansions and AH around



AH is the only reason I have treasure at all. xD; 

It's also why I'm poor. So I guess there's that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> I want to get on the rich newbie bandwagon



Right? I'm..semi newbie-semi not.


----------



## f11

guess who spent 90% of her money on a lair expansion?

- - - Post Merge - - -

omg im conflicted on whether to trade  with this person. I love my noc but the WC is just gorgeous; http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=drt&id=1286279&page=1


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> guess who spent 90% of her money on a lair expansion?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> omg im conflicted on whether to trade  with this person. I love my noc but the WC is just gorgeous; http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=drt&id=1286279&page=1



Oh yeah, that WC is gorgeous! I'd say go for it if you really like him.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

My brother got 47 chests from scavenging... and sunbeam ursa..
how


----------



## Silversea

There was a stack of 49 chests for 1000 treasure. And the site froze at that point. Perhaps it was everyone scrambling to buy it.


----------



## Nanobyte

Go to the scrying workshop, make the two parents the same dragon, look at the babies, cry.


----------



## Shirohibiki

so i still dont know whether i should sell my chests or open them...


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> so i still dont know whether i should sell my chests or open them...



Open half, and then wait until the coli breaks, and then sell the other half.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> Open half, and then wait until the coli breaks, and then sell the other half.



ah! good idea. too bad i dont just dig since i need to have my gathering exp all even... oh well, im never rich anyway lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Would it be better to list 1 chest for 6000 or 10 gems? Which is a better profit? :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Would it be better to list 1 chest for 6000 or 10 gems? Which is a better profit? :/



The treasure is worth more.


----------



## SuperVandal

yay after opening 50 chests today


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> The treasure is worth more.



Ok, thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperVandal said:


> yay after opening 50 chests today



SEAFOAM UH YOUR SO LUCKY


----------



## Nanobyte

My brother found this website so I made a thing


----------



## tamagotchi

SuperVandal said:


> yay after opening 50 chests today



What's the tertiary? ^^


----------



## Silversea

Nanobyte said:


> My brother found this website so I made a thing



What is it?


----------



## SuperVandal

RetroT said:


> What's the tertiary? ^^



Red basic.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> My brother found this website so I made a thing



I have no idea what to say


----------



## Nanobyte

this lag is just so bad i cant even


----------



## Cuppycakez

Found this on Drama Rising:

"Deck the halls with crashing servers, fa la la la la, la la la la

Submit bug reports with fervor, fa la la la la, la la la la

Kicked from coli, what a shocker, fa la la, la la la, la, la, la

Staff is silent, wow, that’s awkward, fa la la la la, la la, la, la.
"


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Found this on Drama Rising:
> 
> "Deck the halls with crashing servers, fa la la la la, la la la la
> 
> Submit bug reports with fervor, fa la la la la, la la la la
> 
> Kicked from coli, what a shocker, fa la la, la la la, la, la, la
> 
> Staff is silent, wow, that’s awkward, fa la la la la, la la, la, la.
> "



The amount of complaints about this holiday on there is cringe-worthy.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> The amount of complaints about this holiday on there is cringe-worthy.



yes
the amount of hate the admins are getting aswell oh my god they have a life 2


----------



## Shirohibiki

RetroT said:


> The amount of complaints about this holiday on there is cringe-worthy.



i love it :'D i feed off of drama


----------



## gnoixaim

LOL, we're lucky we even got anything during this holiday tbh. drama rising needs to go, geezus


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Found this on Drama Rising:
> 
> "Deck the halls with crashing servers, fa la la la la, la la la la
> 
> Submit bug reports with fervor, fa la la la la, la la la la
> 
> Kicked from coli, what a shocker, fa la la, la la la, la, la, la
> 
> Staff is silent, wow, that’s awkward, fa la la la la, la la, la, la.
> "



I'm amazed this is a thing.


----------



## Nanobyte

hey today marks my one week anniversary


----------



## Aryxia

I have four break assignments that I really should be doing but I NEED A NOCTURNE.


----------



## Peisinoe

My favorite post on DR

"Fuxk grinding in the coli I grind on the dance floor"


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> "Woodland Path, from Snarling Mimics
> Scorched Forest, from Snarling Mimics
> Waterway, from Ectoplasmimes
> Arena, from Ectoplasmimes
> Kelp Beds, from Jawlockers
> Golem Workshop, from Jawlockers"


Reposting this for myself.


----------



## Shirohibiki

nothing from my chests so far, opened 12. oh well, didnt expect it lol


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, we're lucky we even got anything during this holiday tbh. drama rising needs to go, geezus



If they're just going to complain about it then why are they even participating. We can do without their constant *****ing, lol.

DR bled into the actual forums.

*Warning - there is no TL;DR. Seriously, I looked. There is none.*


----------



## Cuppycakez

OMG GUYS I GOT A BEAR    The arcane one which is my favorite!


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> If they're just going to complain about it then why are they even participating. We can do without their constant *****ing, lol.
> 
> DR bled into the actual forums.
> 
> *Warning - there is no TL;DR. Seriously, I looked. There is none.*



Is it bad that I want to post a "Are you mad" gif. LOL /byedramarising


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> Is it bad that I want to post a "Are you mad" gif. LOL /byedramarising



haha, no don't, no more drama lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> OMG GUYS I GOT A BEAR    The arcane one which is my favorite!



Congrats, dude!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> DR bled into the actual forums.



100% done with this site omg


----------



## Aryxia

Out of curiosity, is anyone even still getting lag? The site's working perfectly fine for me


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> 100% done with this site omg
> I'm very amused that OP's name starts with BigNosed
> bignosed member whining about the game



*ssshh hshHH*
no pls we dont want drama rising over here again
WHISPER


----------



## Shirohibiki

i feel like none of these people understand RNG

"OMG SOMEONE GOT 3 EGGS AND I OPENED 200 CHESTS AND GOT 0"

if you have ever played any MMO ever in your entire ****ing life youd be used to this by now. RNG is RNG is RNG, pls stop whining about the most basic concept ever


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

RetroT said:


> *ssshh hshHH*
> no pls we dont want drama rising over here again
> WHISPER



k i'll shut it
ayy im back 2 225k
but i still feel poor rip me



Shirohibiki said:


> i feel like none of these people understand RNG
> 
> "OMG SOMEONE GOT 3 EGGS AND I OPENED 200 CHESTS AND GOT 0"
> 
> if you have ever played any MMO ever in your entire ****ing life youd be used to this by now. RNG is RNG is RNG, pls stop whining about the most basic concept ever


ugh yessss
so much whining about 'omg i opened x number of chests and just got stupid food items!'
it's like shiny pokemon, it's all up to RNG. One member can get a egg after 10 chests, another member after 300


----------



## Silversea

Only thing I want to whine about are the low chest prices.

Going to start buying imposter bears soon once they go below 80-90k.


----------



## Xanarcah

Since Chest prices have tanked, there's a user who's accepting chests as payment for retired festival items, if anyone was looking to trade away their chests instead of selling them.


----------



## nard




----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Only thing I want to whine about are the low chest prices.
> 
> Going to start buying imposter bears soon once they go below 80-90k.



WAIT WHAT IMPOSTER BEARS

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Since Chest prices have tanked, there's a user who's accepting chests as payment for retired festival items, if anyone was looking to trade away their chests instead of selling them.



Link please?


----------



## tinyfire

Agh why am I broke at a time like this? D': 

Wait, so is it possible to get nocturne eggs while battling in the coliseum? (as a "prize" when you win a battle?) & do you need to go to a certain area ?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Link please?



Chests for Festival Items~

Their first post might not be up to date cos I traded for some things. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



tinyfire said:


> Agh why am I broke at a time like this? D':
> 
> Wait, so is it possible to get nocturne eggs while battling in the coliseum? (as a "prize" when you win a battle?) & do you need to go to a certain area ?



In 6 specific Coliseum venues, there are monsters who drop Strange Chests. Each chest has the chance of holding a Nocturne egg, breed change scroll, familiar, or food, or a trinket.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Chests for Festival Items~
> 
> Their first post might not be up to date cos I traded for some things. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> In 6 specific Coliseum venues, there are monsters who drop Strange Chests. Each chest has the chance of holding a Nocturne egg, breed change scroll, familiar, or food, or a trinket.


Ohhh thanks!


----------



## tinyfire

Xanarcah said:


> Chests for Festival Items~
> 
> Their first post might not be up to date cos I traded for some things. o:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> In 6 specific Coliseum venues, there are monsters who drop Strange Chests. Each chest has the chance of holding a Nocturne egg, breed change scroll, familiar, or food, or a trinket.



Alright, thank you! <3


----------



## Jamborenium

oh man the new dragon species is so cute I want one ;m; why must they cost so much tho at the auction House and I didn't have any luck via scavenging today

but I got a wind egg.. not what I wanted but ah well​


----------



## tinyfire

Hey, does anyone have 1 or 2 lvl 10 dragons I could borrow for today & tomorrow? Mine are all low-leveled so the coli isn't really working out xD I can pay a couple hundred tbt!


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> If they're just going to complain about it then why are they even participating. We can do without their constant *****ing, lol.
> 
> DR bled into the actual forums.
> 
> *Warning - there is no TL;DR. Seriously, I looked. There is none.*


 omg he was complaining about the food...its 5 food points


----------



## Xanarcah

tinyfire said:


> Hey, does anyone have 1 or 2 lvl 10 dragons I could borrow for today & tomorrow? Mine are all low-leveled so the coli isn't really working out xD I can pay a couple hundred tbt!



I might have a couple dragons left to lend, once the site loads properly for me I'll check and see who's left in my lair. o:


----------



## tinyfire

Xanarcah said:


> I might have a couple dragons left to lend, once the site loads properly for me I'll check and see who's left in my lair. o:



Thank youuuu! :O Just PM me if you have extras and I'll send over tbt<3


----------



## Jamborenium

welp I gave in and thought eh I need at least one dragon for my lair
so I went to the auction house and got myself this beautiful lady








also mmmm I love it when the eye color goes so well with the colors of the dragon uwu​


----------



## nard

i got a sunbeam ursa from a chest a lil' while ago

now i cant even find the mimics


----------



## Aryxia

The site's taunting me. All I'm getting now are nocturne puppets.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> The site's taunting me. All I'm getting now are nocturne puppets.


That's the best thing I've gotten so far. :/


----------



## FireNinja1

Wait, are these chests limited time only or something like that?


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> Wait, are these chests limited time only or something like that?



They leave the 5th.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> They leave the 5th.



Ehh I got time to push then. Hopefully I can snag a few, I'm gonna try to get a good farming army up by the New Year. Thanks.


----------



## gnoixaim

GOODBYE TREASURE. OMG, SHE IS PRECIOUS.






NAVY/NAVY/GOLD


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> GOODBYE TREASURE. OMG, SHE IS PRECIOUS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAVY/NAVY/GOLD



WOW though, that is NICE. o:


----------



## Naiad

Me with Nocturnes :')


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> Me with Nocturnes :')



SO NOW YOU TURNIP


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> hay where's lafiel





Lafiel said:


> where's whut





Nanobyte said:


> SO NOW YOU TURNIP



excuse u bae i was here last night


----------



## Cuppycakez

That is the prettiest Nocturne I've seen^^^^^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> WOW though, that is NICE. o:



The navy secondary loves me, omg. BUT DO I SELL HIM???? AND HOW MUCH? I'M SO CONFUSED AT AH RIGHT NOW. He's first gen too /sobs


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> excuse u bae i was here last night



you were????one??





Cuppycakez said:


> That is the prettiest Nocturne I've seen^^^^^^



uh cuppy im 1% sure that lafiel is actually human

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> The navy secondary loves me, omg. BUT DO I SELL HIM???? AND HOW MUCH? I'M SO CONFUSED AT AH RIGHT NOW. He's first gen too /sobs



dont sell that bae


----------



## Cuppycakez

YOU GOOF I MEANT THE NOCTURNE IN THE POSTS ABOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> The navy secondary loves me, omg. BUT DO I SELL HIM???? AND HOW MUCH? I'M SO CONFUSED AT AH RIGHT NOW. He's first gen too /sobs



can i have him :^( im not fortunate enough to get one


----------



## gnoixaim

Nanobyte said:


> dont sell that bae


But I need moniez to make my other baby beautiful ;*/



Fuzzling said:


> can i have him :^( im not fortunate enough to get one


/dies
Sorry bby, if I'm going to give him to someone - I'll give it to my little brother. YOU STILL HAVE 2 WEEKS!


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> /dies
> Sorry bby, if I'm going to give him to someone - I'll give it to my little brother. YOU STILL HAVE 2 WEEKS!



2 weeks of sadness, despair, and inflation


----------



## Silversea

Traded 96 chests for a nocturne. I think it was worth it.


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> 2 weeks of sadness, despair, and inflation



On the bright side, these Nocturnes are gonna' breed like all hell. They won't be pricey for long once people realize how many of them polute the server.


----------



## Peisinoe

Got another egg!!!


----------



## SuperVandal

RetroT said:


> On the bright side, these Nocturnes are gonna' breed like all hell. They won't be pricey for long once people realize how many of them polute the server.



there's a 30 day waiting period to breed them so it's gonna be a while before that happens


----------



## tamagotchi

SuperVandal said:


> there's a 30 day waiting period to breed them so it's gonna be a while before that happens



Yeah, the 30-day wait period is gonna' be a little while. Didn't Imperials do the same thing, though? Honestly, I wouldn't spend thousands on some babby that I'm gonna' have to spend more thousands on just to make them look a little nicer. I'd rather wait and get a scroll, or wait until they've been bred a lot. That's just me, though. If you find a baby you really like, then hell yeah buy the baby if you want.

On that note, It's also kind of nice how you don't need 2 Nocturnes to have a chance at breeding a new baby one, since they're lower on the list than Coatls and Skydancers.


----------



## nard

all the people that have nocturnes are getting extras


rip me


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> On the bright side, these Nocturnes are gonna' breed like all hell. They won't be pricey for long once people realize how many of them polute the server.



Right? I'm just waiting.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> all the people that have nocturnes are getting extras
> 
> 
> rip me



Don't worry, I don't have one either.  


RetroT said:


> Yeah, the 30-day wait period is gonna' be a little while. Didn't Imperials do the same thing, though? Honestly, I wouldn't spend thousands on some babby that I'm gonna' have to spend more thousands on just to make them look a little nicer. I'd rather wait and get a scroll, or wait until they've been bred a lot. That's just me, though. If you find a baby you really like, then hell yeah buy the baby if you want.
> 
> On that note, It's also kind of nice how you don't need 2 Nocturnes to have a chance at breeding a new baby one, since they're lower on the list than Coatls and Skydancers.


People keep talking about this "list". Where would I find this list?


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> People keep talking about this "list". Where would I find this list?



What kind of list? xD


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Right? I'm just waiting.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I don't have one either.
> 
> People keep talking about this "list". Where would I find this list?


its kind of a rarity thing i believe.
  Here; http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=wiki&article=8


----------



## Silversea

Omg I think the coliseum is down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chests went from 3k to 7-8k in just 1 minute. Why must I only have 5 chests :c


----------



## Cuppycakez

I wish they would stay at that price. :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

well i just tried putting mine up for 8k each so...we'll see i guess.


----------



## Silversea

The coliseum is back but they are steadily at 6k now.

Until some idiot puts them low and everyone copies...


----------



## Aryxia

I'VE FOUND SOMEONE IN PLAGUE THAT IS WILLING TO LET ME BREED ONE ON MY WILDCLAWS WITH THEIR TRIPLE GENED NOCTURNE FREE OF CHARGE BLESS THEIR SOUL ;u;
Our babies are gonna look so cute after the cooldown:


----------



## nard

Aryxia said:


> I'VE FOUND SOMEONE IN PLAGUE THAT IS WILLING TO LET ME BREED ONE ON MY WILDCLAWS WITH THEIR TRIPLE GENED NOCTURNE FREE OF CHARGE BLESS THEIR SOUL ;u;
> Our babies are gonna look so cute after the cooldown:



can i have one ;n;


----------



## Aryxia

Fuzzling said:


> can i have one ;n;


They get first pick but if I get any extras, definitely ^.^ They won't be breeding until mid-January though, I hope that's okay


----------



## tamagotchi

The thought of lair expansions is killing me.

No, brain, I am _trying_ to save for a Nocturne Breeding Change Scroll.


----------



## Silversea

Aryxia said:


> I'VE FOUND SOMEONE IN PLAGUE THAT IS WILLING TO LET ME BREED ONE ON MY WILDCLAWS WITH THEIR TRIPLE GENED NOCTURNE FREE OF CHARGE BLESS THEIR SOUL ;u;
> Our babies are gonna look so cute after the cooldown:



Those are going to be some pretty offspring o_o Can I reserve the second spot if there is one?


----------



## f11

Aryxia said:


> I'VE FOUND SOMEONE IN PLAGUE THAT IS WILLING TO LET ME BREED ONE ON MY WILDCLAWS WITH THEIR TRIPLE GENED NOCTURNE FREE OF CHARGE BLESS THEIR SOUL ;u;
> Our babies are gonna look so cute after the cooldown:


inb4 1 egg


----------



## Aryxia

Silversea said:


> Those are going to be some pretty offspring o_o Can I reserve the second spot if there is one?



If we get a nest of five they're getting the extra, sorry >.<;;



Crys said:


> inb4 1 egg




omg no i have had the absolute worst luck with nests lately D:


----------



## Silversea

Aryxia said:


> If we get a nest of five they're getting the extra, sorry >.<;;



No worries. If you are selling offspring then let me know ;3

I have 190 notifications help me ._.


----------



## f11

If any one has Tert gene scroll for circuit or smoke could I buy it from you?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> No worries. If you are selling offspring then let me know ;3
> 
> I have 190 notifications help me ._.



How'd you get that many??    

Anyway, how did you find the person willing to let you breed with their dragon? Just randomly meet them? But I hope you get a big nest full and all!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> No worries. If you are selling offspring then let me know ;3
> 
> I have 190 notifications help me ._.


I see that chest you put in the AH


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> How'd you get that many??
> 
> Anyway, how did you find the person willing to let you breed with their dragon? Just randomly meet them? But I hope you get a big nest full and all!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I see that chest you put in the AH



All of those notifications are chest sales.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> All of those notifications are chest sales.



Whaaatt lucky. What price is good to set at for quick selling but still not to low? 5-6k good?


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Whaaatt lucky. What price is good to set at for quick selling but still not to low? 5-6k good?



Keep refreshing the auction house to see what the current price is. You want your items to be at the top so they are bought first.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Whaaatt lucky. What price is good to set at for quick selling but still not to low? 5-6k good?



Just go with 1t lower than whatever's the solid lowest on the AH. They're selling so fast that even being above the lowest will still sell because it will fluctuate up. If you try and undercut too much, you'll lose out on a lot of money and so will other people.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Keep refreshing the auction house to see what the current price is. You want your items to be at the top so they are bought first.


Ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Just go with 1t lower than whatever's the solid lowest on the AH. They're selling so fast that even being above the lowest will still sell because it will fluctuate up. If you try and undercut too much, you'll lose out on a lot of money and so will other people.



Oh thanks!


----------



## Silversea

Haha there was a chest for 10 treasure.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Haha there was a chest for 10 treasure.



Did you buy it?


----------



## Silversea

Nah it went too fast. There are so many people buying right now.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Whoah never mind a refresh 2 seconds later and they're all gone


----------



## Xanarcah

With a market that's moving that fast, I don't even bother being the absolute top of the list half the time. I know I can overprice just a little and my stuff will still sell. Because by the time I'm done with one listing, like 10 of the item will have sold already and new ones have up to replace it. The lowest price shifts so quickly that it's way too much effort to try to keep up with it. 

Last night I priced like 50 chests so I was back around 3 pages in the AH. Woke up, they had all sold. Came out 40-45k higher than what I would have made if I had priced them for the absolute lowest.


----------



## Aryxia

Silversea said:


> No worries. If you are selling offspring then let me know ;3
> 
> I have 190 notifications help me ._.



I'll make sure to get it a nice coatl mate dw :3 




Cuppycakez said:


> Anyway, how did you find the person willing to let you breed with their dragon? Just randomly meet them? But I hope you get a big nest full and all!!



Thank-you ^.^ They put up a thread in the Plague forum. They're an angel omg <3


----------



## nard

I put two chests up separately for 20k ( which about everyone is trying to sell them for 24k ) and they haven't been selling. Umm? 


;u;


----------



## Silversea

Did just nab one for 1200t though and resold it for 5900.

- - - Post Merge - - -

They haven't sold for 20k for about 20 hours. They are <7k right now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Does it seem like the Mimics are just a little bit rarer to run into now? Yesterday I was earning chests faster than I could list then (and then selling them faster than I could look at all the notifications), but today I'm going several battles before finding mimics. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

I see your guys chests on the AH.


----------



## Silversea

If they are rarer they don't feel too much rarer. I see them about 33% of encounters I'd guess.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Does it seem like the Mimics are just a little bit rarer to run into now? Yesterday I was earning chests faster than I could list then (and then selling them faster than I could look at all the notifications), but today I'm going several battles before finding mimics. o:


Same. It takes me 5 resets to find a battle with at least 1 mimic in it.  Killing my seafood because I have to keep feeding them. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The same Strange Chest has been on the AH for like. 10 seconds and its at 5kt. I'm a little surprised. :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

shrugs, mine are still up for 8k. if they dont sell then thats fine w me lol
still havent started farming...sorta waiting for the site to stop being horrible


----------



## Silversea

I need a gif for drowning in mail right now.

I wonder how cheap the eggs will get?


----------



## tamagotchi

Hey guys,
*If you were trading a Nocturne Scroll for Unhatched Nocturne Eggs, how many of those Eggs would you want?*

I _really_ want a scroll, lol.


----------



## gnoixaim

I'M SOBBING, MY TURD OF A BROTHER JUST TEXTED ME ASKING WHAT A " BREED CHANGE: NOCTURNE" WAS. I almost told him it was useless, so he'd give it to me. LOL


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I'M SOBBING, MY TURD OF A BROTHER JUST TEXTED ME ASKING WHAT A " BREED CHANGE: NOCTURNE" WAS.* I almost told him it was useless, so he'd give it to me. *LOL



YOU ARE AN EVIL LITTLE CHILD LMAO


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> I'M SOBBING, MY TURD OF A BROTHER JUST TEXTED ME ASKING WHAT A " BREED CHANGE: NOCTURNE" WAS. I almost told him it was useless, so he'd give it to me. LOL



TELL HIM TO PUT IT ON A CRYS/FACET/CIRCUIT AND THEN GIVE BABIES TO US


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> YOU ARE AN EVIL LITTLE CHILD LMAO


HEY HEY, I'M THE OLDER SISTER. I TECHNICALLY HAVE RIGHTS TO IT. LMAO


Lafiel said:


> TELL HIM TO PUT IT ON A CRYS/FACET/CIRCUIT AND THEN GIVE BABIES TO US



Omg, I know. I told him to take any of my crystals, so he can make babies. /takemybeautifulcoatlbby


----------



## Naiad

//whispers

you know who'd make a pretty nocturne??







a trip sky crystal huhu


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> you know who'd make a pretty nocturne??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a trip sky crystal huhu



i want all of my female dergs to be nocturnes sobs


----------



## gnoixaim

i don't know what to buy for my brother Do i even bother hashing out the cash for a crystal/facet/circuit?????






/sobs and i only like female nocturnes


----------



## Naiad

oh damn I'd buy that if I didn't already have my girl :')

shhhhh
Keep the girls and sell the bois for $$$


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Hey guys,
> *If you were trading a Nocturne Scroll for Unhatched Nocturne Eggs, how many of those Eggs would you want?*
> 
> I _really_ want a scroll, lol.



Hmmmmm...........I'd say AT LEAST 2, because the scroll you can change any dragon. Eggs? You get what you get.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Hmmmmm...........I'd say AT LEAST 2, because the scroll you can change any dragon. Eggs? You get what you get.



Thanks! That's what I was thinkin'.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Everyone stop posting Cryset dergsssss I can't afford them. :/


----------



## gnoixaim

LOL, my brother almost gave me the scroll just for buying him the coatl.

i'm a horrible sister, bye

- - - Post Merge - - -

Look how precious she is.


----------



## nard

donate extra nocturne eggs/bbs :^)


----------



## Cuppycakez

I got this dude for 4500kt on the AH, 6 months old and level 4!


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, my brother almost gave me the scroll just for buying him the coatl.
> 
> i'm a horrible sister, bye
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Look how precious she is.



//whispers

I'll give u my soul for one of those babs


----------



## gnoixaim

Fuzzling said:


> donate extra nocturne eggs/bbs :^)



rip me when there's 1 egg. i need to find her a mate or else my brother will mate it with some basic/basic/basic derg


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, my brother almost gave me the scroll just for buying him the coatl.
> 
> i'm a horrible sister, bye
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Look how precious she is.


How much was she?


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> I'll give u my soul for one of those babs



ill give 2, one of them that isnt even mine :^)


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> I'll give u my soul for one of those babs


I need to make sure my brother gives me one too, lmao. but she's technically mine, i don't care what he says



Cuppycakez said:


> How much was she?



She was 650k??? I already forgot.


----------



## Silversea

I'm buying "fake" bears for 75k if anyone is interested. Except for fungusbearing phony and spire intruder.


----------



## Naiad

HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD ****TY CHEST LUCK THO

300+ CHESTS
1 FAMILIAR

MANY FOOD
SUCH TRINKET


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> I'm buying "fake" bears for 75k if anyone is interested. Except for fungusbearing phony and spire intruder.



How can I tell if they are fake or not? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD ****TY CHEST LUCK THO
> 
> 300+ CHESTS
> 1 FAMILIAR
> 
> MANY FOOD
> SUCH TRINKET


RIGHT?? I just started selling them for money in the AH. Barely got anything good anyway so. :/


----------



## tamagotchi

Im just using gather turns to get chests now tbh to hell with coli


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD ****TY CHEST LUCK THO
> 
> 300+ CHESTS
> 1 FAMILIAR
> 
> MANY FOOD
> SUCH TRINKET



MEEEEEE

Although, I made like 4mil before I started opening them? So I guess it's working out anyway.


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> How can I tell if they are fake or not?



They are different items, and their description is always "There is something odd/weird/insert adjective about this bear.".


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> MEEEEEE
> 
> Although, I made like 4mil before I started opening them? So I guess it's working out anyway.



xan give me ur monies ilu ok

At some point it's easier to sell chests than open them tbh
unless you're aiming for a scroll e v e


----------



## gnoixaim

I'm debating if I want to open 200 chests right now. but i need money after buying that damn coatl


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> MEEEEEE
> 
> Although, I made like 4mil before I started opening them? So I guess it's working out anyway.



YOU
YOU ARE TEMPTING ME AGAIN

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I'm debating if I want to open 200 chests right now. but i need money after buying that damn coatl



give them to me :^)


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> give them to me :^)


why would i give it to someone with bad luck? ily, lololol <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> xan give me ur monies ilu ok
> 
> At some point it's easier to sell chests than open them tbh
> unless you're aiming for a scroll e v e



nah son just sell all your chests and make bank

Earlier the lag was so bad that it was faster to farm chests than it was to open them. So I just threw them in the AH and had to open up like 50 messages instead. .-.



I WANT A SCROLL. I WANT LOTS OF THEM. Eggs? Meh. Scrolls? Yes please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> YOU
> YOU ARE TEMPTING ME AGAIN



I'M GONNA USE THIS EVENT TO BUY MYSELF A LIGHT SpRITE OKAY


----------



## Cuppycakez

Selling ADULT dergs!  Name your price, but I was honesly hoping for at least 8k each!! I mean they're all adults/trainable/ pretty cute or pretty looking. But my pricing may be off so let me know if it's off. <3


Spoiler: THERES COATLS YOU KNOW YOU WANNA LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK







Hoping for 40k-ish on the next one:




This one is also crystal so was hoping for at least 30k but





Theres also this dude :


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> *why would i give it to someone with bad luck?* ily, lololol <3



_i am going to find you_


----------



## Silversea

Why is the light sprite so expensive? Is it the oldest of the sprites?

I wonder why akirbeak is so much more expensive than the other retired familiars too.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Why is the light sprite so expensive? Is it the oldest of the sprites?
> 
> I wonder why akirbeak is so much more expensive than the other retired familiars too.



Yeah, probably. But gosh the cheapest I've seen it is 14 million, and I haven't even made over 1 million total since I joined.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

BUT YAY I GOT AN ECTOPLASMINE


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Why is the light sprite so expensive? Is it the oldest of the sprites?
> 
> I wonder why akirbeak is so much more expensive than the other retired familiars too.



Yeah, the Light Sprite is the oldest Sprite, from June 2013. There weren't many players on the site back then, so very few have it, and fewer are active. 

The Akirbeak was given out once in June 2013 to all players to compensate for site downtime. June 2013 was the first month the site was open to the public, so the same thing applies: not many players were on then.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, the Light Sprite is the oldest Sprite, from June 2013. There weren't many players on the site back then, so very few have it, and fewer are active.
> 
> The Akirbeak was given out once in June 2013 to all players to compensate for site downtime. June 2013 was the first month the site was open to the public, so the same thing applies: not many players were on then.



Aaah ok. I know it was handed out June 13 for downtime, but that date wasn't far from the distribution of Speedy so the extreme price jump seemed odd. But it makes sense now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Aaah ok. I know it was handed out June 13 for downtime, but that date wasn't far from the distribution of Speedy so the extreme price jump seemed odd. But it makes sense now.



Yeah, the two months in between them makes a lot of difference. 

I really want an Akirbeak. .-. But they're almost 5mil.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, the two months in between them makes a lot of difference.
> 
> I really want an Akirbeak. .-. But they're almost 5mil.



Yeah same. I've certainly made 5 mil so far but I've spent too much :c


----------



## tamagotchi

I GOT AN EGG DO I OPEN OR SELL


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Yeah same. I've certainly made 5 mil so far but I've spent too much :c



When did you join?


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> _i am going to find you_


/gives you all the eggs


RetroT said:


> I GOT AN EGG DO I OPEN OR SELL



OPEN IT.


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> I GOT AN EGG DO I OPEN OR SELL




it's ur second u should give it to me :^(


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> /gives you all the eggs
> 
> 
> OPEN IT.





Fuzzling said:


> it's ur second u should give it to me :^(



bUT I WANNA SCROLL WHAT IF I CAN TRADE AND WHAT IF ITS UGLY

fuzzling bb go eat ur crackers n cheese :')<3


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> bUT I WANNA SCROLL WHAT IF I CAN TRADE AND WHAT IF ITS UGLY
> 
> fuzzling bb go eat ur crackers n cheese :')<3



Then sell it for millions of treasure $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> I GOT AN EGG DO I OPEN OR SELL



SELL.

This festival goes on for 2 weeks. Eggs were 1.8mil yesterday and are 470k today. They'll keep dropping as long as people keep farming. And if people are farming for 2 weeks straight? The prices are likely gonna go through the floor.


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> When did you join?



I joined in the last registration window, so 13th.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> SELL.
> 
> This festival goes on for 2 weeks. Eggs were 1.8mil yesterday and are 470k today. They'll keep dropping as long as people keep farming. And if people are farming for 2 weeks straight? The prices are likely gonna go through the floor.



All I want for Christmas is a nocturne breed change scrolllll youuuu


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Yeah same. I've certainly made 5 mil so far but I've spent too much :c



I am always incredibly impressed with just about every move you've made in this game. o: You've far surpassed me already from when I was a newbie. 



Also, I have this same problem. xD; I made almost a mil per day for two weeks during a craze for Crystal dragons. Spent like half of it in that same time period too. Ohwell. Easy come, easy go.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> I joined in the last registration window, so 13th.



So, you joined the same time as me?? I think. I feel like I'm failing because I have gotten like 1 million treasure over all.


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> SELL.
> 
> This festival goes on for 2 weeks. Eggs were 1.8mil yesterday and are 470k today. They'll keep dropping as long as people keep farming. And if people are farming for 2 weeks straight? The prices are likely gonna go through the floor.



How about at the end of the festival, when the egg supply dries up?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I am always incredibly impressed with just about every move you've made in this game. o: You've far surpassed me already from when I was a newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have this same problem. xD; I made almost a mil per day for two weeks during a craze for Crystal dragons. Spent like half of it in that same time period too. Ohwell. Easy come, easy go.



meanwhile I'm here like: "holy **** I have a million treasure wtf how I'm rich"

Xan-Senpai teach me your ways I'll pay u in souls


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> How about at the end of the festival, when the egg supply dries up?



Eh, theres going to be soooo many nocturnes by then if everyone keeps farming like this. So I'd sell it now while you can personally.
 or give it to meee <3


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I am always incredibly impressed with just about every move you've made in this game. o: You've far surpassed me already from when I was a newbie.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I have this same problem. xD; I made almost a mil per day for two weeks during a craze for Crystal dragons. Spent like half of it in that same time period too. Ohwell. Easy come, easy go.



Must be doing something right then xD It isn't my first adoptable site so I suppose I've picked up things from the past. 

Well I'm hoping after akirbeak I can start saving money. I have no plans to go for the light sprite until I am in a position to earn that much money. I already took care of speedy and the golden fang thing, and that awesome seaboxer skin I wanted  The more you spend the less there is to spend money on.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> meanwhile I'm here like: "holy **** I have a million treasure wtf how I'm rich"
> 
> Xan-Senpai teach me your ways I'll pay u in souls



Right? She should do like....joinme sessions or something   And charge 20k for the link..


----------



## Shirohibiki

rip me being uber poor and having played for like 500 years

idk how you guys do it
(though i guess i HAVE spent a ****load on lair expansions but idk how much it is total to have 95 spaces lol)


----------



## Xanarcah

RetroT said:


> How about at the end of the festival, when the egg supply dries up?



I honestly have no idea how it'll go that far into the future. xD; I guess it depends on how demand for them goes and if they release something else that distracts people?

Like Facet's release. Everyone was all OMG FACET IS OUT, and then like a week later, hasn't even had a chance to really get good, they drop this bombshell. New species, huge event, etc. The Facet market is doing terribly in comparison to Crystal's release. 




Lafiel said:


> meanwhile I'm here like: "holy **** I have a million treasure wtf how I'm rich"
> 
> Xan-Senpai teach me your ways I'll pay u in souls



Yeah, but my lair is really boring and plain looking. I only have maybe a page and a half of dragons I actually care about, the rest are either for sale or valuable in some way. A lot of people here have just beautiful lairs. 

I have a one-track mind when it comes to games like this: make a ton of internet money and make it fast. Everything else kind of... gets put to the side.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Must be doing something right then xD It isn't my first adoptable site so I suppose I've picked up things from the past.
> 
> Well I'm hoping after akirbeak I can start saving money. I have no plans to go for the light sprite until I am in a position to earn that much money. I already took care of speedy and the golden fang thing, and that awesome seaboxer skin I wanted  The more you spend the less there is to spend money on.



Like I said before, I think you, me, Stina, and maaaaybe Xara might be the most competitive players in this thread. xD; 

If you wanted more rare things to buy to invest in, Sprites are dirt cheap right now. They've dropped so people can make money fast to buy Nocturnes, I guess. A couple days ago, Shadow was like 750k, Earth was 600k, Nature was 200k, Arcane was 1.7m. They're almost half in price. All retired, very popular, and a finished set, so people are driven to complete it.


----------



## Peisinoe

i'll trade nocturne eggs for sprites if anyone is interested lol


----------



## Silversea

Interesting. When I looked at sprites when I joined the site I did notice them being more expensive. I've since bought water, nature and earth when they first dropped in price last week before nocturnes, though they were about 1.5x the price they are now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Xanarcah

I think out of all the Sprites, only plague, Fire, and Light have kept up more or less their value from before the event. Everything else took an enormous hit. Speedy was at like 800k+ and Golden Bantam Fangers were 500-600k. 

I want to buy all the cheap Sprites, but I only have 700k left, where did all my money go. D:


----------



## gnoixaim

welps, time to buy an arcane sprite. someone needs to buy my damn nocturne baby


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> welps, time to buy an arcane sprite. someone needs to buy my damn nocturne baby



They're around 700k less than they were 3 days ago, so this is a great time. xD


Which Nocturne baby did you decide to sell? o:


----------



## Silversea

Speedy was 400k when I joined the site, so I don't think that is an event-affected change.


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> welps, time to buy an arcane sprite. someone needs to buy my damn nocturne baby



Right? I want to buy one but I'm at 100k and theres a water sprite I have my eye on.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> They're around 700k less than they were 3 days ago, so this is a great time. xD
> 
> 
> Which Nocturne baby did you decide to sell? o:



I was going to trade a some chests/ectoplasmic/jawbreaker familars  + 200k for a shadow sprite earlier, LOL. I dunno where they went though, I Pm'd them too T.T

I'm going to try to sell the pink/navy/black male. I just can't afford to gene up 2 dergs, omg.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Speedy was 400k when I joined the site, so I don't think that is an event-affected change.



Was it solidly at 400k (like a bunch of them) or just one that was low? It might have been someone quickselling. 

Either way, it's an awesome grab. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I was going to trade a some chests/ectoplasmic/jawbreaker familars  + 200k for a shadow sprite earlier, LOL. I dunno where they went though, I Pm'd them too T.T
> 
> I'm going to try to sell the pink/navy/black male. I just can't afford to gene up 2 dergs, omg.



I hope that goes through for you. o: It sounds like a great trade. 

Also, gooood you're keeping the double navy! That one is just so impressive. Cannot even believe. (Sorry pink/navy baby)


----------



## Silversea

There were 3 or 4 in the 400k range so it wasn't a one off I don't think. I'm surprised how cheap fangar was but I guess he was more recent. And then we go all the way up to 5 mil for birdy :c


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, but my lair is really boring and plain looking. I only have maybe a page and a half of dragons I actually care about, the rest are either for sale or valuable in some way. A lot of people here have just beautiful lairs.
> 
> I have a one-track mind when it comes to games like this: make a ton of internet money and make it fast. Everything else kind of... gets put to the side.



Psssh your lair is nice
I'm just like: "ayyy pretty dragons give them all to me pl0x"
And then I have no space :')

I'm the worst at FR here lmao


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> There were 3 or 4 in the 400k range so it wasn't a one off I don't think. I'm surprised how cheap fangar was but I guess he was more recent. And then we go all the way up to 5 mil for birdy :c



Interesting. o: maybe I should keep a closer eye on those. They're not my main focus so I sometimes forget to keep tabs on them.


----------



## Aryxia

Lafiel said:


> Psssh your lair is nice
> I'm just like: "ayyy pretty dragons give them all to me pl0x"
> And then I have no space :')
> 
> *I'm the worst at FR here lmao*



lmao please, sometimes i get too lazy to grind or play games so instead of making money i just refresh the main page to look at random dragons.


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Psssh your lair is nice
> I'm just like: "ayyy pretty dragons give them all to me pl0x"
> And then I have no space :')
> 
> I'm the worst at FR here lmao



Nah, you have all those beautiful breeding pairs. o: you have your own specialty in FR.


----------



## Naiad

I got this pretty for 15 gems

but like 350k for that expansion
10/10 decisions there
I have an undying love for ridgies and snappers

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> lmao please, sometimes i get too lazy to grind or play games so instead of making money i just refresh the main page to look at random dragons.



me tho
> spends a bunch of money on a coli team
> "hmm maybe i should grind"
> "nvm im too tired"
> "why am i so poor wtf"

I browse the selling threads for stuff I can't afford rip

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Nah, you have all those beautiful breeding pairs. o: you have your own specialty in FR.



<3
ur too nice just


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> me tho
> > spends a bunch of money on a coli team
> > "hmm maybe i should grind"
> > "nvm im too tired"
> > "why am i so poor wtf"
> 
> I browse the selling threads for stuff I can't afford rip



SAME. I'll go into hatchery's with no money and just..
"hey thats a nice pair let me just squeeze onto that ping list okay i dont have any money though"


----------



## Cuppycakez

We allllllllllllllllllllllllllll know, I'm close to last. <3


----------



## Naiad

RetroT said:


> SAME. I'll go into hatchery's with no money and just..
> "hey thats a nice pair let me just squeeze onto that ping list okay i dont have any money though"



t h i s

i follow the same hatchery as someone i know and im like
"o look **** I can't afford this"

and then I see them buy a hatchling 
"yes hi can i be u"


----------



## Silversea

Anyone selling water runestone or light runestone for 10-15k?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I wish I had, 
a real life Warcat,
am I the only one, 
who thinks they're cute!?!?!?

Chorus:
NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH WAR CATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH WAR CATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
NUH NUH NUH NUH NUH WAR CATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Astro0

*** i think i'm so lucky!!! thank you RNG gods even though you're usually terrible to me (and even thought you wont give me any familiars!!) but i got another egg!




but of an ugly duckling, but i love him!! should i scatterscroll? /how much are scatterscrolls?
edit: actually he makes reeeaaally cute babs with my girlie, so maybe i'll keep him for now!


----------



## Cuppycakez

I feel like you get multiple eggs or none at all. Seems like everyone that's gotten 1 has gotten more then one. XD


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I feel like you get multiple eggs or none at all. Seems like everyone that's gotten 1 has gotten more then one. XD



same tho

I impulse bought 3 crystals today to make myself feel better lmao


----------



## Astro0

i think if i get another egg i might give it away to someone who hasn't gotten one on here


----------



## tamagotchi

someone was selling 7 eggs


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> i think if i get another egg i might give it away to someone who hasn't gotten one on here



astro if you give it to me I'll give u my soul
and crystal babs
and babs in general

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> someone was selling 7 eggs



brb crying


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> astro if you give it to me I'll give u my soul
> and crystal babs
> and babs in general
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> brb crying



 who knows, idk i might do like a you have 12h to message me (only if you dont have one) and i'll RNG it or smthin
i feel like people might lie tho D:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

*digs for 10 goes*
*finds one chest*
thanks level 24 digging

also curse level 25 scavenging


----------



## Naiad

I GOT 16 CHESTS
BULL****

BUT THEN LIKE
"OH MAYBE I SHOULDN'T SELL THEM THE PRICES ARE CRAP"







THE RNG GODS HAVE FINALLY BLESSED ME

- - - Post Merge - - -






ALSO I SOLD A BUNCH OF CHESTS YESTERDAY FOR THIS ACCENT AND MY BB LOOKS SO PRETTY AHH


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> I GOT 16 CHESTS
> BULL****
> 
> BUT THEN LIKE
> "OH MAYBE I SHOULDN'T SELL THEM THE PRICES ARE CRAP"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE RNG GODS HAVE FINALLY BLESSED ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I SOLD A BUNCH OF CHESTS YESTERDAY FOR THIS ACCENT AND MY BB LOOKS SO PRETTY AHH



omg!!! who are you going to use it on?


----------



## tamagotchi

Babies.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> THE RNG GODS HAVE FINALLY BLESSED ME



wHAT
HOW
SHOW ME YOUR WAYS
all i get is food
no ty i already have enough food.


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> omg!!! who are you going to use it on?



probably a Crystal/Facet/Circuit???
idk I'm just frantically searching thru the AH for a good dragon rn


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> probably a Crystal/Facet/Circuit???
> idk I'm just frantically searching thru the AH for a good dragon rn



oooh good luck! 
i already have a derg picked out if i get one haha


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> wHAT
> HOW
> SHOW ME YOUR WAYS
> all i get is food
> no ty i already have enough food.



It's called 350+ chests of pain :')
the drops in these chests are **** tho smh


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> It's called 350+ chests of pain :')
> the drops in these chests are **** tho smh



sO MANY CHESTS 
ugh yes, hey look my 50th mirror wow
also the food 
all the time
24/7


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> sO MANY CHESTS
> ugh yes, hey look my 50th mirror wow
> also the food
> all the time
> 24/7



"o look more food"

//checks hoard

"...hmmm looks like i'll have enough food for my dergs until 3k14"

- - - Post Merge - - -

the guys who decided the drop rates need to play more :')


----------



## Astro0

yay the site is ****in up again who is surprised
incredible
like i understand that we need to have ****ty times to find the bugs and stuff but goddamn, now?? when my flight has an awesome new breed released?????? and cool familiars?????
like i'm not even too angry about me (even though i want familiar), i got 2 eggs, one male and one female, so i'm pretty good! i feel sorry for everyone who hasn't gotten anything because they can't even do stuff!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

no
i logged out nd cant get in cause the site is a mess
why
o god im not gettin back in am i


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> no
> i logged out nd cant get in cause the site is a mess
> why
> o god im not gettin back in am i



ya everything is down, i'll let you know when it sorts its stuff out if ya want


----------



## Naiad

I chose this girl wheee
~250k T and she's a dark one <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> ya everything is down, i'll let you know when it sorts its stuff out if ya want



Everything is down!, Everything is down when the sites a mess!
(im not sorry)
nah, will keep checking it.


----------



## Astro0

tbh i'd like a little more than +1 day extended and +5 turns for this downtime

@laf absolutely gorgeous!!! i can't wait to see her all dolled up and a nocturne


----------



## Naiad

The forums are currently back up for me~

I'm using Chrome with like 20 tabs open ^^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

mY BROTHER GOT A EGG OH MY GOD
He was like "look a egg, I hope it's a Fae!"
I told him it was a Nocturne egg
he almost dropped his xbox controller
oops


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> mY BROTHER GOT A EGG OH MY GOD
> He was like "look a egg, I hope it's a Fae!"
> I told him it was a Nocturne egg
> he almost dropped his xbox controller
> oops



show us the babbbbbb

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I chose this girl wheee
> ~250k T and she's a dark one <3



yes hello meet this pretty girl

- - - Post Merge - - -

forums are faster but when I try to post it's the intense loading screen of death :')


----------



## Ayaya

Can anyone give me tips on how to play this? I'm a noob so all I've been doing are incubating my eggs and gather items  I guess I have to play games to get gold? Sorry for the noob question


----------



## Jamborenium

>finds 25 strange chest
>none of them had an nocturne egg 

|:C


----------



## Naiad

Ayaya said:


> Can anyone give me tips on how to play this? I'm a noob so all I've been doing are incubating my eggs and gather items  I guess I have to play games to get gold? Sorry for the noob question




There's a bunch of ways to earn money/play FR ^^
However, I'd start with building a Coli Team. 

You can earn Gold from:
• Games
• Certain Chests
• Selling items

directly. However you can also earn gold from sniping/commissions/coli grinding/etc.


----------



## Ayaya

Lafiel said:


> There's a bunch of ways to earn money/play FR ^^
> However, I'd start with building a Coli Team.
> 
> You can earn Gold from:
> • Games
> • Certain Chests
> • Selling items
> 
> directly. However you can also earn gold from sniping/commissions/coli grinding/etc.



Most of what I've read about FR has been about breeding so I didn't think of using the Coliseum at all OTL
Thank you! I'll try all of them


----------



## nard

I just picked myself up a 129k Water Sprite. 


There goes my life savings.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

he hatched the egg...




omg he's a cutie
apart from the magenta tert, he's pretty cool


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> I chose this girl wheee
> ~250k T and she's a dark one <3



OMG YAAS, YOU GOT THE SCROLL AND A CUTE BBY <333
i guess you don't have bad luck anymore 8D


----------



## Coach

I got a Zeeba familiar while grinding, yay! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love renting out level 25 dragons omg


----------



## Coach

Ooh Triple post^^

I got another nocturne egg and 2 of the Festival bear familiars from a set of 35 chests.


----------



## toxapex

Twilight Sparkle said:


> he hatched the egg...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg he's a cutie
> apart from the magenta tert, he's pretty cool



Adorable



Lafiel said:


> I chose this girl wheee
> ~250k T and she's a dark one <3



Adorable


Ador- Oh yeah...

In all seriousness though I'm glad to see so many people getting nocturnes because they can breed them and give them to meeeeeeeee because I love seeing people happy!


----------



## Nanobyte

I got aaaa....
ECTOPLASMINE FAMILIARRRR
andddd nothing else was good. ah well.


----------



## Coach

Hatched my second egg!






Swamp / Soil / Swamp


----------



## Nanobyte

DANG I RLY SLEPT THROUGH THE CHEST RUSH? BGHJKX

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> Hatched my second egg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swamp / Soil / Swamp


YAY! WE CAN BE DOUBLE EGG BUDDIES!


----------



## Coach

Nanobyte said:


> DANG I RLY SLEPT THROUGH THE CHEST RUSH? BGHJKX
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> YAY! WE CAN BE DOUBLE EGG BUDDIES!



Yay!






I made this, and I submitted it to Drama rising!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Coach said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this, and I submitted it to Drama rising!



oh my god
doge
dOGEEEE
best


----------



## toxapex

Coach said:


> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this, and I submitted it to Drama rising!



This is just perfection.


----------



## Silversea

Omg I have 20 llamas and 15 warcats now, gief celestial antelope already.


----------



## Coach

Guys I think coli is down...

I have also got 4 elemental bears so far today, I think the rates to find them were increased!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i might just open my chests instead of trying to sell them... 8k isnt doing anything for me lol rip
maybe ill let them expire sigh


----------



## f11

Coach said:


> I got a Zeeba familiar while grinding, yay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love renting out level 25 dragons omg


omg where do you rent them, like what forum?


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> i might just open my chests instead of trying to sell them... 8k isnt doing anything for me lol rip
> maybe ill let them expire sigh



I just made 100k in 15 minutes, sell them. omfg


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> I'm the worst at FR here lmao



actually its me i literally do nothing anymore lol


----------



## gnoixaim

Crys said:


> omg where do you rent them, like what forum?



Xan is renting hers out : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> I just made 100k in 15 minutes, sell them. omfg



o_o wth lmao i must not be pricing them correctly... ill recheck it


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> I just made 100k in 15 minutes, sell them. omfg



wHAT
COLI LOAD PLEASE


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> wHAT
> COLI LOAD PLEASE



its breaking again... rip


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> its breaking again... rip



nO
why
rip site and coli


----------



## toxapex

Shirohibiki said:


> its breaking again... rip



Damnit, I just opened all of my chests too... XD


----------



## Peisinoe

breaking = chest prices on the rise!!

im kind of tired of noc eggs dropping in price. but sold those bad boys for 350k each. then bought a shadow sprite. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

GOOD NEWS!!! I only need Arcane, Fire and Light!


----------



## Silversea

*scrambles to take down 4k treasure chests*


----------



## Coach

Crys said:


> omg where do you rent them, like what forum?



I just got them from the flight rising forums, the Plague one. There might be something similar on your flight! It's free and I can grind, so that's the best part.


----------



## Peisinoe

berserkers have dropped a lot in price.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> berserkers have dropped a lot in price.



have they? 
-continues to keep hers in her vault and never makes any money ever- guess ill just hold onto these in c ase they go back up...


----------



## Silversea

Well treasure chest prices actually got lower. They were selling fine at 4500 but now someone put loads up for 4000 and everyone followed.

- - - Post Merge - - -

In other notes I spent $10 on a shadow sprite because I didn't want to have no gems left.


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> Well treasure chest prices actually got lower. They were selling fine at 4500 but now someone put loads up for 4000 and everyone followed.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> In other notes I spent $10 on a shadow sprite because I didn't want to have no gems left.



I'm so tempted to buy all the 4k ones, just to sell higher. omg that person


----------



## f11

gnoixaim said:


> Xan is renting hers out : )


o I didn't know she was still doing that. I was looking around in dragon trades forums, but most were just noc baby trades.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> I'm so tempted to buy all the 4k ones, just to sell higher. omg that person



i just bought 5 4k chests


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> have they?
> -continues to keep hers in her vault and never makes any money ever- guess ill just hold onto these in c ase they go back up...



you can always buy the ones in AH now and hoard. Im thinking when Ice festival or a big dom push happens it will go up.

I just bought like 15 lol. Normally they sell for 8-9k. its not immediate, and not a big profit margin but if you have some spare treasure..


If you have ambushes sell those bad boys though they're steady at 80k for now


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i just bought 5 4k chests



go away, i need to make treasure to buy genes


----------



## Silversea

If they start going 4k then it is probably better to sell at 11 gems.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> go away, i need to make treasure to buy genes



nah
i need treasure 2


----------



## Silversea

Meanwhile I'm looking for a jadecarved decoy, paying 75,000 treasure.


----------



## Creeper$

3 NESTS WITH 4 EGS EACH AHAAHAHAHAHAH FINALLY


----------



## gnoixaim

Why is circuit more expensive than facet in AH, geezussss.


----------



## Silversea

gnoixaim said:


> Why is circuit more expensive than facet in AH, geezussss.



It is still over 1,300 gems with the 1:500 ratio though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> you can always buy the ones in AH now and hoard. Im thinking when Ice festival or a big dom push happens it will go up.
> 
> I just bought like 15 lol. Normally they sell for 8-9k. its not immediate, and not a big profit margin but if you have some spare treasure..
> 
> 
> If you have ambushes sell those bad boys though they're steady at 80k for now



is 80k for an ambush high compared to normal or should i wait to see if they go higher?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: new babs, 10k ea


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> is 80k for an ambush high compared to normal or should i wait to see if they go higher?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new babs, 10k ea



Idk but I'll buy it for 60k.


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> is 80k for an ambush high compared to normal or should i wait to see if they go higher?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: new babs, 10k ea




80k is a HUGE markup.

They are usually around 50-60k reg price.

- - - Post Merge - - -

it was higher around 99k the other day but dropped.

eliminates were around 80k but dropped to 50k now.

only thing so far that is worth to sell are the ambushes


----------



## Shirohibiki

thank you so much for the advice!! qvq i actually have a small bit of money again!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ayy the coli is back
now time 2 grind


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> Idk but I'll buy it for 60k.



sorry, but with how poor i am im not gonna lowball myself atm xD;;


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> sorry, but with how poor i am im not gonna lowball myself atm xD;;



They were 45k when I started so I thought it was a good price but I see they are inflated now xD

Would anyone here give me 1.1 mil treasure for 2000 gems?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> They were 45k when I started so I thought it was a good price but I see they are inflated now xD
> 
> Would anyone here give me 1.1 mil treasure for 2000 gems?



oh wow O: thats certainly a big jump. i hope the rest of mine sell... i should take a break so i dont get anxious about this lmfao


----------



## Creeper$

Ok I have berserker and ambush, what should i sell them for on AH?


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> Ok I have berserker and ambush, what should i sell them for on AH?



hold onto berserkers.

ambush sell 1 T lower than the lowest


----------



## Shirohibiki

wow. someone undercut ambushes to 77k. amazing
at least i sold one lol...


----------



## Silversea

Would laugh if they were undercut to 45.


----------



## Peisinoe

ANOTHER NOC EGG this makes 3!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> ANOTHER NOC EGG this makes 3!



Woah congrats!


----------



## Coach

Can you tell if an elemental bear is a mimic by if you can put it in the vault using the singular button or not?


----------



## gnoixaim

Coach said:


> Can you tell if an elemental bear is a mimic by if you can put it in the vault using the singular button or not?



They look different....

thread reference


----------



## Silversea

The description says they look weird/different/odd. And their name is something like hoax/phony/imposter etc.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And man I missed the rush again. 8k is double then what it is now


----------



## Silversea

They are 5x cheaper than when they first came out and the coli crashed all day.


----------



## Coach

I think I have 3 real ad 2 mimic bears, then!


----------



## Silversea

Site crashed?


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> Site crashed?



It's glitchy everywhere, I apparently have 20 million notifications.


----------



## Coach

Oh also how do I reject a random trade for my Nocturne? I got a pm for the one I like :'


----------



## gnoixaim

Coach said:


> Oh also how do I reject a random trade for my Nocturne? I got a pm for the one I like :'



Go to Crossroads and click the (x) to cancel : )


----------



## Coach

gnoixaim said:


> Go to Crossroads and click the (x) to cancel : )



It was a pm though, they didn't send over a crossroads yet... I don't want to sound rude


----------



## Peisinoe

I like this one the others i am willing to trade for.


----------



## gnoixaim

Coach said:


> It was a pm though, they didn't send over a crossroads yet... I don't want to sound rude



OH, lol. Just say you're not interested : ) If you go on the "Dragon Trading" forum, you'll see a lot of people getting turned down. They'll understand!


----------



## Silversea




----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> OMG YAAS, YOU GOT THE SCROLL AND A CUTE BBY <333
> i guess you don't have bad luck anymore 8D



wooooo
still waiting on those familiars, FR e v e
but hell ye I'm pumped for her to breed with my Coatl boi



tokayseye said:


> Adorable
> Adorable
> Ador- Oh yeah...
> In all seriousness though I'm glad to see so many people getting nocturnes because they can breed them and give them to meeeeeeeee because I love seeing people happy!



b a e
im getting u a nocturne for Christmas and u can't stop me mk


----------



## gnoixaim

Damn, if you have chests - go sell them now. lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> wooooo
> still waiting on those familiars, FR e v e
> but hell ye I'm pumped for her to breed with my Coatl boi



Which ones are you missing from the event right now? 8)


----------



## Silversea

Yeah please do so I can buy them and sell them when they turn 6k in 10 minutes.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Once again they are underpriced and now they are selling 600t less than before the coliseum broke.


----------



## Coach

People sold chests 5 gems each! :O


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Damn, if you have chests - go sell them now. lmao
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Which ones are you missing from the event right now? 8)



everything but the lighting bear :')


----------



## gnoixaim

rip. coli is back up.


----------



## Silversea

Jadecarved decoy is the only familiar I still need.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lesserbirds damnit stop spamming 4.5k ones when they sell for 4.9.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> rip. coli is back up.



im just trading chests now for skins/accents screw everything else i need to prettyfy my dergss


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> Jadecarved decoy is the only familiar I still need.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lesserbirds damnit stop spamming 4.5k ones when they sell for 4.9.


....and now they're back to 4k. It was fun while it lasted, lmao



Lafiel said:


> im just trading chests now for skins/accents screw everything else i need to prettyfy my dergss



Omg, I know. I need to grind 200 chests, so I can get some cute retired apparel.


----------



## Naiad

also like
idk if anyone else does it but i have a bunch of songs i play while coli grinding :')






so when i rage i just listen to music for a lil while and continue grinding .3.


----------



## Peisinoe

Who is trading for apparel? Or accents /skins?


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm at work. D: sounds like I'm missing an exciting morning. 

On the other hand, I apparently sold 99 chests while I was busy. o:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Got 22 strange chests, how much should I put em up for on the AH?.


----------



## Shirohibiki

my chests still havent sold lol, i guess they never went back up to 8k


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Got 22 strange chests, how much should I put em up for on the AH?.



List them separately.  Also wait until the price jumps and the coli crashes if you can!


----------



## Naiad

Is it harder to grind in the arena today or is it just me? e v e

It feels like the mimics are dropping/appearing less, and everything is dodging eliminate :')


----------



## Silversea

Yeah damn dodging everything. Got wrecked by 4 mimics because I was dodged 5 times in a row.


----------



## gnoixaim

Oh god, my 3rd egg. To sell or to hatch on xmas


----------



## Xanarcah

The mimics is the kelp beds are way tough. o: usually I can take out a mammertee with an attack from an untinctured and tinctured dragon working together. Not the mimics. They just straight up need two scratches and an eliminate.


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> Oh god, my 3rd egg. To sell or to hatch on xmas


 Givetome  Congrats!


----------



## Silversea

Yeah the jawlockers suck. Nothing should have more life than a mammertee in kelp beds :c

So how do treasure:gem trades work, do you send the gems and hope the other user sends back treasure? Or is it done through crossroads by sending a temp dragon and then having it returned?


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i've hatched 3 eggs and idk which male works better with the female but i love them all







i'm thinking the silver male but idkkkk


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> Yeah the jawlockers suck. Nothing should have more life than a mammertee in kelp beds :c
> 
> So how do treasure:gem trades work, do you send the gems and hope the other user sends back treasure? Or is it done through crossroads by sending a temp dragon and then having it returned?



the former
however, the user with more 'credibility' usually sends second.


----------



## Shirohibiki

whoa all of my chests just sold what happened, did the price go up to 8k??


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> whoa all of my chests just sold what happened, did the price go up to 8k??



Good question, I legitimately have 250 notifications now ._. The price is still < 5k though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

What price are Nocturne Change Scrolls actually selling for?


----------



## Silversea

Cheapest is 2,000,000t


----------



## Peisinoe

Light eyes are fuxkin awesome. 

My bf signed up last Regi and he joined light lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> Light eyes are fuxkin awesome.
> 
> My bf signed up last Regi and he joined light lol



Yeah. If I ever switch flights it would be to there or Ice. Ice has better eyes in my opinion but. Both are pretty.


----------



## Silversea

Arcane eyes don't do it for me, they don't seem to go well with many colour schemes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Worst thing about Coatls: THEY EAT ALLLLLL MY FISH ;-;


----------



## Peisinoe

I DID IT I GOT 1 THRESHER flat fins eeeeeek ;-;


----------



## nard

i asked sandy claws for a nocturne egg for krimbus :^)

anyone wanna make my holiday wish come true


----------



## Silversea

Is it confirmed that sprites will not be coming back in an event like these bears?


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> Is it confirmed that sprites will not be coming back in an event like these bears?



iirc all sprites are listed as retired so they probably won't be coming back

the bears were listed as 'cycled out'


----------



## Cuppycakez

What I've heard is that the admins/mods whatever there promised they are not coming back, and for them to bring them back would be lying to some of the players which I couldn't care less about. :/ If they get lied to oh well.


----------



## Silversea

K well I don't want to spend like 600k on something which will be as common as these bears at some point. I already made that mistake buying a magma bear for 200 gems on my 2nd day on the site, not anticipating this would happen.


----------



## Cuppycakez

These people tease me. Seafoam is my weakness  -_- 

  SO PRETTY


----------



## Shirohibiki

lol i thought bears were going to be retired too so i bought tons of them to resell later... sigh ): guess i wont be making money off of that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> K well I don't want to spend like 600k on something which will be as common as these bears at some point. I already made that mistake buying a magma bear for 200 gems on my 2nd day on the site, not anticipating this would happen.


Yeah no. The amount of the sprites could really only go down from here because it's not like all the inactive players who have one are going to jump back on..so these numbers are only going down. So get the sprites sooner then later as the prices are going up over time. 
But it's nice that sprite prices jumped down a bunch for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, if anyone knows of any hatcheries with cute chocolate-brownish/pink or grey or something/brown or more pink pairs it would be awesome if you could link me. Trying to get a Valentines Day pair.


----------



## Naiad

heyhey guys

i found where it says the thing

Retired Item List
Cycled Out Item List

anything on the retired item list isn't coming back, ever .3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I saw the Bone Fiend

Walked over to AH

Checked to see if there was even one there

"HEY LOOK THERES ONE THERE YAY"

"Oh, 200,000 Gems....nope, not going to happen time to move on!


----------



## Silversea

I'm hoping I can buy some sprites with my $10 but it is taking forever for my gems to come :c

Eh I'll just keep selling treasure chests, over a week to go I should make enough.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> I'm hoping I can buy some sprites with my $10 but it is taking forever for my gems to come :c


Aw that sucks. It says it's supposed to go through RIGHT when you buy..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw that sucks. It says it's supposed to go through RIGHT when you buy..



FRs been lagging since the event started tho, so I guess stuff like this is to be expected


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> FRs been lagging since the event started tho, so I guess stuff like this is to be expected



Yeah I forgot about that. I'd give it a little more time.

So..um...as you can see...yeah..I bought this skin...........................and I don't even have a Female Snapper to put it on. :/


----------



## Silversea

That is an awesome skin. I need one for my ugly progen male fae but there aren't many good ones.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I know I saw it and I was like AHAHHH I need it. I sat there arguing with myself in my head over to buy it or not because I spent all my 40k I have right now on it. But it was worth it. <3


----------



## Naiad

if it makes you feel better I just bought this :')







i don't _technically_ have a pearlcatcher but y'know
nice skin


----------



## Coach

How do you see what hatchlings will look like as adults?


----------



## Silversea

Use Scrying Workshop, and select the third option.

All this talking about skins forced me to buy a skin for my ugly random fae. Result: -180k and a pretty fae.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> snip
> nice skin


Not really because now I just want that skin too. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Use Scrying Workshop, and select the third option.
> 
> All this talking about skins forced me to buy a skin for my ugly random fae. Result: -180k and a pretty fae.


And that's a really pretty Fae.


----------



## nard

GGOGOGOGO

PEOPLE ARE SELLING HOLIDAY CURRENCIES FOR CHEAP


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> GGOGOGOGO
> 
> PEOPLE ARE SELLING HOLIDAY CURRENCIES FOR CHEAP


I MUST BUY NOWWW

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't know whats a good deal or whatever but I can't afford any of it anyway so. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

IS THE COLI DOWN FOR ANYONE ELSE? Man I just sold all my chests.


----------



## tinyfire

Do you all know of anyone selling nocturnes for chests? x.x 

Anyway, congrats on all the nocturne babs <3


----------



## Silversea

Aaaah I don't know what holiday currencies areeeee google timee

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh so that's what giant sand dollars are.


----------



## Cuppycakez

LOOK! She's so prefect! Not mine. But perfect ;-;


----------



## Naiad

oh damn, that's nice e v e
and expensive :')

//sudden urge to buy gems


----------



## Silversea

Gems aren't going through at the moment, I tried a $5 one 3 hours ago as well and nothing yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> LOOK! She's so prefect! Not mine. But perfect ;-;



I agree it is quite perfect. It is practically made of gems.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh my gosh i almost have enough for my next lair exp now thanks to those ambushes

... but idk if i want to spend it all on that. sigh. 800k down the drain for what, 5 spaces? rip


----------



## Cuppycakez

I have like.....30 spaces I think...anD I don't really have a problem with that? But I am trying to clear out my lair some 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Selling ADULT dergs!  Name your price, but I was honesly hoping for at least 8k each!! I mean they're all adults/trainable/ pretty cute or pretty looking. But my pricing may be off so let me know if it's off. <3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: THERES COATLS YOU KNOW YOU WANNA LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one ^^^Is currently breeding but if you still want him I'll contact you in 6/7 days!
> Hoping for 40k-ish on the next one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is also crystal so was hoping for at least 30k but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theres also this dude :



I'm just going to...repost this.....


----------



## FireNinja1

I only have 25...I think? And I only have two nests, talk about minimalist. No, it's not enough.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And putting some of them on the AH^^


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> oh my gosh i almost have enough for my next lair exp now thanks to those ambushes
> 
> ... but idk if i want to spend it all on that. sigh. 800k down the drain for what, 5 spaces? rip



You could always donate it to the Get Silversea an Akirbeak Charity =D


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> I only have 25...I think? And I only have two nests, talk about minimalist. No, it's not enough.



I also have 2 nests! I never breed any of my dragons..so I didn't feel the need to buy them for now. Going to wait until I have all my pairs together and everything!


----------



## Naiad

meanwhile i'm here like

//75 dragons
//4 nests

who am i anymore like where is space


----------



## Shirohibiki

well, my goal was to have 100+ spaces, and i have 95 atm. but its a hell of a lot of money... and im really tired of spending it on lair exps tbh,,,

so including the 100 lairspace at 800k, ill have spent 4.6m on lair expansions. Bye im done w this game lmao


----------



## Silversea

It is at a point where people are hardly buying chests anymore, so coli crashes aren't making a difference unless they are long term. Hopefully people will stop bothering to grind them soon and they'll go back up again...


----------



## gnoixaim

because i'm dumb, i just want to ask this out loud because i'm having second thoughts on everything and need reassurance Is it cheaper to buy genes with gems, that I buy with treasure? Or just buy genes with the treasure I have?


----------



## Silversea

I just do the conversion to see. If its gems multiply by 500, if treasure divide by 500.


----------



## tamagotchi

Finally the Nocturne Egg sold. Just need to get... 1 million more treasure...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also some pisshat messed up the whole Nocturne progress spreadsheet because they didn't get the colors they wanted on a ****ing Nocturne.


----------



## Cuppycakez

RetroT said:


> Finally the Nocturne Egg sold. Just need to get... 1 million more treasure...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also some pisshat messed up the whole Nocturne progress spreadsheet because they didn't get the colors they wanted on a ****ing Nocturne.


Wait what spread sheet? But anyway that was immature of them.  
But I made this:


----------



## f11

im such a derp. tried to put a skin on a young hatching.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> im such a derp. tried to put a skin on a young hatching.


WHAT HAPPENED AHHH....Can you fix it?


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Wait what spread sheet? But anyway that was immature of them.
> But I made this:



Yay edible rocks! They look like butts if you use your IMAGINATION.


----------



## gnoixaim

Okay, so I just got the Nocturne scroll. I don't know if I want to use it or sell it (I'd probably have to go and buy another derg to change)

I need a crystal, facet, and gembond/circuit genes for my other Nocturne.
And I still need some of the retired sprites
Or am I better off buying them individually right now?

omg, i don't know what to do


----------



## Peisinoe

sprites are pretty low atm


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> Okay, so I just got the Nocturne scroll. I don't know if I want to use it or sell it (I'd probably have to go and buy another derg to change)
> 
> I need a crystal, facet, and gembond/circuit genes for my other Nocturne.
> And I still need some of the retired sprites
> Or am I better off buying them individually right now?
> 
> omg, i don't know what to do



sell it to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

jk i have 600k and im broke but congrats ; v ;


----------



## Astro0

gnoixaim said:


> Okay, so I just got the Nocturne scroll. I don't know if I want to use it or sell it (I'd probably have to go and buy another derg to change)
> 
> I need a crystal, facet, and gembond/circuit genes for my other Nocturne.
> And I still need some of the retired sprites
> Or am I better off buying them individually right now?
> 
> omg, i don't know what to do



hhh what familiars do you need?


----------



## gnoixaim

I still need: 
Light (lmao)
Lightning ~650k
Fire ~2.5mill
Arcane ~1.5mill
Plague ~700k
Shadow ~450k
Wind ~450k

Ughh, but I need genes. I highly doubt I could get all the genes I want for it, LOL.
(holy **** , like all of them. rip)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha same! I need these still:
 Only (yeah right)   Needing:
 Light, Fire, Lightning, Arcane, Ice, Wind, Plague, Shadow, and Earth!


----------



## Silversea

I need ice, fire and light.,, Fire is expensive, but not as bad as light.


----------



## tamagotchi

*Babies.*









*Tertiarys - * Beige, Rose, Goldenrod.


----------



## Astro0

selling triple Caribbean skydancer babs, 20k, 2 girlies and 1 boy! ir/shim/belly, here's what they all look like


----------



## tamagotchi

I bought babby.






Babby's gonna' be a cutie.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GUYS
I bought a egg for 300k, and SHE POPPED OUT




i love u bby girl


----------



## nard

i just opened 40 chests ( which i am now at about 120 opened chests ) and the best thing i got was jadecarved decoy :')


----------



## Peisinoe

No scroll but got my 4th egg. I hope prices go up on 12.25 or 1.1

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually make that 2 noc eggs today x.x


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> No scroll but got my 4th egg. I hope prices go up on 12.25 or 1.1
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Actually make that 2 noc eggs today x.x



I want to send you my chests to open haha.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I want to send you my chests to open haha.




Send it!!! ;P

- - - Post Merge - - -

Them I should say


----------



## Nanobyte

GUESS WHO GOT AN IMPOSTOR BEARRRR


----------



## Coach

Chest prices are dropping rip ;~;

But I got 2 chests 4 gems each, yay!


----------



## Xanarcah

Just spent 1.2mil because I have no idea how to save my money. 

Now I'm actually in danger of going broke during this event. .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> Chest prices are dropping rip ;~;
> 
> But I got 2 chests 4 gems each, yay!


Cool! I'm just pricing mine for 3k so they sell ASAP because theres something I really want for 350k. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Just spent 1.2mil because I have no idea how to save my money.
> 
> Now I'm actually in danger of going broke during this event. .-.



Noooooo resist!  unless your buying the ones I keep putting up for 3k. <3


----------



## Libra

*Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).

If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D

This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.  *This giveaway has ended!*

Merry Christmas!

PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).


----------



## Cuppycakez

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).


Aw!! It's so nice of you to do that!    My username there is Cuppycakez!


----------



## Coach

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



Username on FR is Mooshroome64!


----------



## Camillion

"Hi! c:"
Anyone have AC villagers based FR dergs? Here's my newbie, Timbra! :3


----------



## hypnoticsoul

i got another egg
i want to keep all four but i want room and money this isn't fair.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Look at this one! Why do I keep finding cute hatchlings that are selling for gems which = no pretty dergs for me. :/
But anyway.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



awww this is so sweet of you <333 my username is Shirohibiki if you dont mind entering me uvu thank you~!


----------



## f11

got another egg hatch or sell?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> got another egg hatch or sell?



Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how many is that?


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh how many is that?


my second egg


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> my second egg



Ohhhh then I'd hatch it.


----------



## Silversea

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



I'd like to join if possible please. Username is Silversea there too 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow I opened the site and as soon as I clicked on messages it crashed.


----------



## Xanarcah

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



I'd like to be entered, if I can. 

Username on FR is Xanarcah.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Wow I opened the site and as soon as I clicked on messages it crashed.



It was running super smoothly all morning, so I'm not sure what happened to the site. o: 

I was just about to get wrecked by some Chests in the Kelp Beds, though, so I guess the timing was okay.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

*tries to go on FR*
"Well, this is embarassing"
oh no
its back


----------



## Silversea

I put random chests for 5.5k in case price spiked and I had enough messages to suggest they sold so something pushed the prices over 4k earlier.

Also hah this


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I put random chests for 5.5k in case price spiked and I had enough messages to suggest they sold so something pushed the prices over 4k earlier.



I sold around 100 chests about 10 minutes after listing them, so there's definitely someone still buying like crazy. They're low enough in price to make the gamble pay off a lot of the time now.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


>


that gif is my fave
Lag Rising more like
also NOCTURNE ATTACK
Xhaz be like "quick go into hiding"


----------



## Peisinoe

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



Can I join please! Stina


----------



## Silversea

I hope all this crashing means people will not be bothered to grind coli and just buy chests instead.


----------



## f11

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).


id like to enter; username is crystalgoesmo0


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ok
so most of you guys are now familiar with the new food that looks like buttrocks, right?.




It's a take over, they're coming for us.
SAVE YOURSELVES


----------



## hypnoticsoul

rip in peace, flightrising.com


----------



## Silversea

rip in pieces


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw this sucks. But I'm hoping that the prices on chests go really high! And I also hope that that 350k Earth Sprite is still there..... I was only 100k away but the chests were making it go pretty fast.

But I'm kind of wandering why people are still buying chests???? I mean like the eggs aren't selling for that much are they? And the scrolls go for a lot (or they did) but they are so rare. :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

hypnoticsoul said:


> rip in peace, flightrising.com



rip
here lies FR


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw this sucks. But I'm hoping that the prices on chests go really high! And I also hope that that 350k Earth Sprite is still there..... I was only 100k away but the chests were making it go pretty fast.
> 
> But I'm kind of wandering why people are still buying chests???? I mean like the eggs aren't selling for that much are they? And the scrolls go for a lot (or they did) but they are so rare. :/



Don't question people throwing us money for no reason. *insert relevant gif*

But more people do realize that I think that is why they are not being bought as often.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah for a moment only 110 users were online.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Hi everyone! I join the game in the latest opening, so I'm a newbie, my name is the same here Teddy345.


----------



## Xanarcah

Site's up now. 

o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Teddy345 said:


> Hi everyone! I join the game in the latest opening, so I'm a newbie, my name is the same here Teddy345.


Hi! If you have any questions or anything feel free to ask, we have lots of people here to help!


----------



## f11

Navy/Goldenrod/Violet


----------



## Xanarcah

Teddy345 said:


> Hi everyone! I join the game in the latest opening, so I'm a newbie, my name is the same here Teddy345.



Welcome to Flight Rising! You joined at quite an exciting time.


----------



## Silversea

20 pages of 3800 strange chests. Damn it.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw this sucks. But I'm hoping that the prices on chests go really high! And I also hope that that 350k Earth Sprite is still there..... I was only 100k away but the chests were making it go pretty fast.



There are two for 285k each now. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> There are two for 285k each now. o:


I know! I just saw !   I only need 60 more k...I hope my chests sell. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Half tempted to wait and see if one drops lower, but I think I'll just buy it once I get enough because I have no patience.


----------



## Silversea

Can I borrow 1000 gems from anyone? I'll pay you back as soon as the staff give me my donated amount ._.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> Can I borrow 1000 gems from anyone? I'll pay you back as soon as the staff give me my donated amount ._.



i would if i had any, im sorry >:


----------



## nard

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



Username is Fuzzling!


----------



## Peisinoe

i threw up 2 chests randomly for 10k and they sold lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*​
> TL; DR: I am giving away some FR gems (do note the "some" and also the "mini" in the title; I'm not rich, okay? ).
> 
> If you're interested, just post here (tell me what your user name is on FR) and then I'll let fate decide who wins. :-D
> 
> This ends... uh... let's say 48 hours from now.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> PS : Yes, there will be more than one winner, but I don't know yet how many (because more winners = less gems, but then again, it's Christmas, so... ;-)).



Username is Valka!


----------



## gnoixaim

holy crap, i made a thread and....I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO CHOOSE.

Should I take the fire sprite + 500k and trade my nocturne scroll??? or......???? /dies


----------



## nard

nocturne eggs b like:

"oh u got one? we'll send u a bunch"

"oh u have none? lol good luck"


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> holy crap, i made a thread and....I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT TO CHOOSE.
> 
> Should I take the fire sprite + 500k and trade my nocturne scroll??? or......???? /dies



fire sprite's a cutie pie
Don't they sell for 1 million? I think that'd be pretty fair with 500k.


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> fire sprite's a cutie pie
> Don't they sell for 1 million? I think that'd be pretty fair with 500k.



The lowest one in AH is at 1.8 million o.o

And now someone just offered an Arcane sprite + 1500 gems. ughghg


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> The lowest one in AH is at 1.8 million o.o
> 
> And now someone just offered an Arcane sprite + 1500 gems. ughghg



Go for the Arcane, pretty sure they go for more.


----------



## Xanarcah

Arcane is just under 1mil now, Fire is at 1.8. 

Arcane used to be 1.7 and Fire was 2.2-ish before. 

I'd go with the Fire one, personally.


----------



## Peisinoe

I think Arcane is a bit less.

Arcane + 1500 gems is like. 2M total?

Fire + 500k= 2.3M?

Depending on price atm. Though the sprites are the two highest after Light


----------



## Cuppycakez

I now own a Earth Sprite. SO CUTE!


----------



## Xanarcah

Someone just bought my 96 Strange Chests for 4k each~

I kind of have money again!


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> nocturne eggs b like:
> 
> "oh u got one? we'll send u a bunch"
> 
> "oh u have none? lol good luck"



truuu

gl on that egg tho


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> I now own a Earth Sprite. SO CUTE!



Congrats! Which ones do you need now? 

--

hhaa yes i just picked up a gembond gene for 170k, now i just need clown and shimmer :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

I still need Arcane, Fire, Light, Water, Shadow, Wind, Plague, and Lightning.  

Gathering the money from messages suckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks. : (

I accidentally priced a chest for 300. Whoops.


----------



## gnoixaim

I AM POOR, BUT LOOK AT HER.






Do I do circuit or gembond ?


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> I AM POOR, BUT LOOK AT HER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I do circuit or gembond ?



That's perfect. I don't care the mate but put me on the ping list if that's going to happen.....   THE EYES EVEN MATCH. Let me see her in the workshop


----------



## tamagotchi

gnoixaim said:


> I AM POOR, BUT LOOK AT HER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I do circuit or gembond ?



I personally like her more without any Tert Gene showing, but I'd pick gembond. If you don't want something as flashy as gembond, definitely go for circuit. 

--






ALL I NEED IS SHIMMER AND 700K


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh totally Gembond. I don't like Circuit on her.


----------



## f11

traded for this fellow; 


  Would Smoke or Underbelly look better?


----------



## Naiad

First a Scroll and now and Egg :')

my pain is paying off







- - - Post Merge - - -

Just got a Lavaborne Hoax too ayyy


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> First a Scroll and now and Egg :')
> 
> my pain is paying off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got a Lavaborne Hoax too ayyy



NICE! Congrats!

How many Chests have you opened so far?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> NICE! Congrats!
> 
> How many Chests have you opened so far?



I think I've opened ~500?
I seem to have the worst luck with familiars tho tbh


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> First a Scroll and now and Egg :')
> 
> my pain is paying off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just got a Lavaborne Hoax too ayyy



ur a horrible person >8(


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> ur a horrible person >8(



</3 u too


----------



## Xanarcah

I missed hatching ID 9000000 by just BARELY. 


Now I have 9000002. .-.


----------



## Cuppycakez

CONGRATS!!   I still haven't gotten anything good but 2 familiars. :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> I missed hatching ID 9000000 by just BARELY.
> 
> 
> Now I have 9000002. .-.


Oh that sucks.  So there is 9 million dragons on the site?


----------



## Xanarcah

I bought a Golden Bantam Fanger to soothe my disappointment. .-.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> I AM POOR, BUT LOOK AT HER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I do circuit or gembond ?



i prefer her with no tert gene, but if i had to choose id still go circuit; i hate how gembond looks on fem nocturnes

- - - Post Merge - - -






/crumples to floor
_i need her_
but shes 750k lmfao rip in pieces nikki


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shes so pretty. But ti might help to just stop looking at nocturnes.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

My baby only needs spines nowwwwww
only i have 38k..
yes i got the scrolll
now i just need spines


----------



## Jamborenium

still no nocturne -sobs-

but I got this cutie from the Auction house



​


----------



## Libra

(Making a post to know from which point to check tomorrow. Please ignore, thanks.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(Yes, self, you checked the pages three times, you do have everyone.)


----------



## Coach

I have over 100 gems!


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm not really too keen on the Nocturnes. No matter, in few days the prices should drop...


----------



## Naiad

tfw its like "oh **** nocturne i should hatch it"

but then it's like "tomorrow is christmas baby christmas nocturne yas"

- - - Post Merge - - -






I have great impulse control
His number is #9004000 tho so I guess I can't complain


----------



## Peisinoe

Got a scroll!!


----------



## Creeper$

what should i do with strange chests?


----------



## nard

Stina said:


> Got a scroll!!



DONATE PL0X


_* I NEED SOMETHING GOOD FROM THIS EVENT*_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> what should i do with strange chests?



send them to me

open them for event items


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Got a scroll!!



Stina how many chests have u opened wtf
gimme ur luck pls ilu


----------



## f11

ooh cry/face's are down to 120 gems now, need to save more money


----------



## FireNinja1

Nate, how did you get the familiar images in your sig? psst...may or may not be oversized


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> Nate, how did you get the familiar images in your sig? psst...may or may not be oversized



I just found the pictures ( By buying them first, but you don't have to ), uploaded to imgur, and put them into my sig. The bears on the bottom I put together so it wouldn't be over the image limit and I'm gonna have to do that with the rest at one point or another.psst... may or may not care bout size

only quality


----------



## Silversea

I wonder if it is worth saving some chests for the last few days. Certainly not raising treasure as quickly as the past 2 days.


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, they're going to make such cute babies.







Debating to buy facet for my Coatl


----------



## Naiad

sometimes i forget that we own brothers rippp

he's gonna breed with my Noct girl too .o.

facet/shimmer seems to have similar worth right now tho with nocturnes but I might be wrong??


----------



## Aryxia

/screams I NEED A SCROLL FOR THIS GIRL OMG





SERIOUSLY LOOK AT THIS ****


WHY AM I SO POOR D':


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Stina how many chests have u opened wtf
> gimme ur luck pls ilu




300-400?

5 eggs 1 scroll 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also anyone have the lava bear the mimic. I have extra voltspire and extra chest familiar


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> 300-400?
> 
> 5 eggs 1 scroll
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also anyone have the lava bear the mimic. I have extra voltspire and extra chest familiar



Stina open all my chests for me from now on pls i need ur goddess powers


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> 300-400?
> 
> 5 eggs 1 scroll



You are lucky beyond words. xD

I have 1 egg. I think I've opened 400 or so Chests by now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

how is this thread so goddamn active


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Stina open all my chests for me from now on pls i need ur goddess powers



Sure!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm always broke though Xan lol


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Sure!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm always broke though Xan lol



w-wait you're serious???

stina senpai ; w;/


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> I'm always broke though Xan lol



Well, I did teach you to play this game more or less exactly the same way I play it. xD;


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Well, I did teach you to play this game more or less exactly the same way I play it. xD;



no Xan you're like


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> w-wait you're serious???
> 
> stina senpai ; w;/



Yeah why not!!  

I found that I get more from digged chests vs grinder tho ;-;


Xanarcah said:


> Well, I did teach you to play this game more or less exactly the same way I play it. xD;




Lol yesss. I would never reach your level though!


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Yeah why not!!
> 
> I found that I get more from digged chests vs grinder tho ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yesss. I would never reach your level though!



//whispers

expect like 100 chests in ur inbox tomorrow love u xoxo


----------



## Cuppycakez

It really sucks that people with lower levels get more chests when digging. :/


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> expect like 100 chests in ur inbox tomorrow love u xoxo



okies!


----------



## Silversea

KarlaKGB said:


> how is this thread so goddamn active



Lol

Is it actually true that lower level digging gives more chests?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> It really sucks that people with lower levels get more chests when digging. :/



-shrugs- just how it is. sure they could actually improve the system but what fun would _that_ be


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Lol
> 
> Is it actually true that lower level digging gives more chests?


Yeah. And theres a few posts on Drama Rising to support it. :/


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. And theres a few posts on Drama Rising to support it. :/



yES i support this too

I got 7 chests today and my digging is at Level 20
My sister got 50+ and she's at Level 8 iirc :')


----------



## Silversea

I'm sitting at 600k treasure and I haven't felt this poor since when I started the site. This event has completely changed my view on moneys.




			
				Drama Rising said:
			
		

> I’ve found 2 nocturne eggs on my second account, and none yet on my main.



Uh are multiple accounts allowed?


----------



## Peisinoe

i sold 2 eggs and a circuit gene. im at 1.6m ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

if i sold my other egg it would be 2 m i mean lol

debating buying arcane 

also i support the gathering thing too

i got 19 at level 15
BF got 41 level 3?


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> I'm sitting at 600k treasure and I haven't felt this poor since when I started the site. This event has completely changed my view on moneys.
> Uh are multiple accounts allowed?



Well uh, the second part of the confession kinda answers that question .-.



> I’ve found 2 nocturne eggs on my second account, and none yet on my main. I’ve opened upwards of 250 chests on my main, whilst on my second I’ve only opened the chests found through gathering-about 80. Probably just rng being weird but it’s very frustrating because I sent the first egg through yesterday but* i really dont want to risk sending a second so soon*…..ah well, if I keep hold of it for later it’ll go up in value anyway. probably. i hate this event.
> *inb4 thats illegal i know*  I know it is but it’s still so fun u should try it


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, multiple accounts-not allowed. But some people do it anyway, and don't get caught.


----------



## Silversea

Yeah thought it was odd.


----------



## Cuppycakez

You should've been here to see it.


----------



## f11

people be so lucky.


----------



## Cuppycakez

"Your meat and seafood storages are depleted. 8 dragons went hungry."

ITS NOT MY FAULT MY DRAGONS ARE PICKYYYYYY



Crys said:


> people be so lucky.



 I want to rob that persons Hoard.  
I MEAN MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY

Like how do they even get 1,000 chests? HOW CAN YOU AFFORD THAT. ;-;


----------



## Silversea

*helps Cuppycakez raid the hoard* I mean ahem everyone move along here.


----------



## Peisinoe

bought arcane...

now onto fire and then dun dun dun light


----------



## Cuppycakez

Good luck^^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> *helps Cuppycakez raid the hoard* I mean ahem everyone move along here.


 I accept you as my partner in crime!  Dum dum dum, singing Christmas music nothing to read here. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just had to post this one because it's so pretty.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

*joins in on the robbing the hoard I MEAN LOOKING AT IT*
so many fams and eggs.... aND SCROLLS.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Right? I want the squares for my tiger pair. <3


----------



## Naiad

Guess who just got a second Nocturne Egg :')

I love this event now omg

I CAN HAVE A KRIMBUS BABYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I got a Sundial Imposter whooo


----------



## gnoixaim

i got 2 more eggs, yesssss

& i'mma just leave this person's lair here because holy effin' ****. click


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oH MY GOSH





I CAN HAS CHRISTMAS NOCCY BABY TO
THANKS FR <3
edit:
bab bab bab


----------



## Ayaya

Bought him for 9999 lol idk if that's an appropriate price but he looks pretty!


----------



## nard

;n;

sad krimbus feels bc i still haven't gotten aN EGG!!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> ;n;
> 
> sad krimbus feels bc i still haven't gotten aN EGG!!!!



check ur inbox <33333


----------



## Aryxia

Fuzzling said:


> ;n;
> 
> sad krimbus feels bc i still haven't gotten aN EGG!!!!



It's ok we can cry together


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> check ur inbox <33333



ayy nate looks like you finally got something for Krimbus
that being said I didn't technically buy bae a present yet oops


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> check ur inbox <33333



aHH I THOUGHT u WERE RETRO AND 



i love u and not hate u ok dont read that pm <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

bootiful


----------



## Naiad

lmao good job nate


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> aHH I THOUGHT u WERE RETRO AND
> 
> 
> 
> i love u and not hate u ok dont read that pm <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> bootiful


its  k <3
omg
its beautifullll

also she got her spines woot woot


----------



## Peisinoe

HILY **** GOT MY SECOND SCROLL!!!!

also yeah the coatl person is balling

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> its  k <3
> omg
> its beautifullll
> 
> also she got her spines woot woot




She's so beautiful!!!
Spines look awesome on nocs!


----------



## f11

Stina said:


> HILY **** GOT MY SECOND SCROLL!!!!
> 
> also yeah the coatl person is balling
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's so beautiful!!!
> Spines look awesome on nocs!


pls send luck


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> aHH I THOUGHT u WERE RETRO AND
> 
> 
> 
> i love u and not hate u ok dont read that pm <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> bootiful



EXCUSE ME merry krimbus what did the message say

- - - Post Merge - - -

AND MIND YOU MY GIFT IS GONNA BE A LIL LATE SO SIT DOWN OK


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> its  k <3
> omg
> its beautifullll
> 
> also she got her spines woot woot



om g i luv urs


i plan on getting my gril clown/daub/crackle 

it'll cost me 530k but i will do it lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> EXCUSE ME merry krimbus what did the message say
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AND MIND YOU MY GIFT IS GONNA BE A LIL LATE SO SIT DOWN OK



it said


"I LOVE U AND HATE U AT THE SAME TIME


TYSM"


and i can wait .u.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i sold 3k gems i have no regrets
_this isn't even my final form_


----------



## Jamborenium

[[post removed]]


----------



## Shirohibiki

merry christmas everyone! grats on all the nocturnes  im jealous of how lucky you guys are lmao
enjoy~


----------



## Peisinoe

I'll open anyone's chests if they want


----------



## Shirohibiki

i literally just got coal from pinkerton

/lays down quietly
_this is what i get_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> I'll open anyone's chests if they want



I'm going to send you a couple in a minute if that's cool.


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> I'll open anyone's chests if they want



You better watch out because I might send you all my chests from now on. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i literally just got coal from pinkerton
> 
> /lays down quietly
> _this is what i get_



Ohman, this is hilarious and terrible. XD;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Personally they should have just saved the bears and the fake ones until April Fools Day. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG OMG I GOT AN EGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Personally they should have just saved the bears and the fake ones until April Fools Day.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OMG OMG I GOT AN EGGGGGGGGGGGGGG



YAYYYYY


----------



## Cuppycakez

​


Stina said:


> YAYYYYY


I KNOW I'M SO HAPPY.  I'm going to go open it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow...um...not the prettiest at all...but I still love her!


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> ​I KNOW I'M SO HAPPY.  I'm going to go open it!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wow...um...not the prettiest at all...but I still love her!


ooh...that tert... no offense but id use a scatterscroll on her.


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys. My BFF Gave me this noc for Christmas







Tert is denim ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Teal/Aqua/denim


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. I was thinking about doing that but....I have to save up for it somehow. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Guys. My BFF Gave me this noc for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tert is denim ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Teal/Aqua/denim


Aw so cute!   Tert is wayyy better then mine


----------



## nard

aahhhH RETRO IS GIVING ME ANOTHER NOcTURNE 


THEYRE GONNA B TWINS YASSS












purple and nurple: sisters forever


----------



## Shirohibiki

grats to everyone!!! <33 cute nocs!!!


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> ooh...that tert... no offense but id use a scatterscroll on her.



It ain't too bad, ha ha.


----------



## Libra

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway!*
> 
> Text was here, but not anymore. ​



I'm ending the giveaway early (24 instead of 48 hours). Will be sending the gems later today!


----------



## Coach

I love opening these chests, so if anyone wants me to open any of theres, you can also send them to me while I am online on here!

I know someone else said they would but I love to


----------



## Libra

*Mini Christmas Giveaway Results*


Spoiler: The participants were



Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
Coach - Mooshroome64
Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
Silversea - Silversea
Xanarcah - Xanarcah
Stina - Stina
Crys - crystalgoesmo0
Fuzzling - Fuzzling
Twilight Sparkle - Valka





Spoiler: And the winners are



Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
Coach - Mooshroome64
Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
Silversea - Silversea
Xanarcah - Xanarcah
Stina - Stina
Crys - crystalgoesmo0
Fuzzling - Fuzzling
Twilight Sparkle - Valka





Spoiler: So in other words



Everyone who participated won! Hey, it's Christmas, after all! 

Everyone received the same amount of gems; enjoy them! 


Merry Christmas, everyone! ​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Libra said:


> -snippety snip-


aww thank you! <333


----------



## Xanarcah

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway Results*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The participants were
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
> Coach - Mooshroome64
> Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
> Silversea - Silversea
> Xanarcah - Xanarcah
> Stina - Stina
> Crys - crystalgoesmo0
> Fuzzling - Fuzzling
> Twilight Sparkle - Valka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the winners are
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
> Coach - Mooshroome64
> Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
> Silversea - Silversea
> Xanarcah - Xanarcah
> Stina - Stina
> Crys - crystalgoesmo0
> Fuzzling - Fuzzling
> Twilight Sparkle - Valka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So in other words
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who participated won! Hey, it's Christmas, after all!
> 
> Everyone received the same amount of gems; enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone! ​



Thank youuuu~

Merry Christmas to you as well!


----------



## f11

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway Results*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The participants were
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
> Coach - Mooshroome64
> Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
> Silversea - Silversea
> Xanarcah - Xanarcah
> Stina - Stina
> Crys - crystalgoesmo0
> Fuzzling - Fuzzling
> Twilight Sparkle - Valka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the winners are
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
> Coach - Mooshroome64
> Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
> Silversea - Silversea
> Xanarcah - Xanarcah
> Stina - Stina
> Crys - crystalgoesmo0
> Fuzzling - Fuzzling
> Twilight Sparkle - Valka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So in other words
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who participated won! Hey, it's Christmas, after all!
> 
> Everyone received the same amount of gems; enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone! ​


aww thanks so much, this was so kind.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i scatter-scrolled my noccy i got this morning




ITS A TREE
A TREE WITH RED DECORATIONS
Her tert is Ivory...
THIS IS A CHRISTMAS TREE


----------



## Peisinoe

Thank you Libra!!


----------



## nard

ty libra-senpai


----------



## Coach

Thank you, Libra!


----------



## tamagotchi

I'm trying to figure out which colors/genes would produce good babies with this girl:







[ Soil , Tangerine , Jade ]
I want cute babies. ; _ ;


----------



## Peisinoe

RetroT said:


> I'm trying to figure out which colors/genes would produce good babies with this girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ Soil , Tangerine , Jade ]
> I want cute babies. ; _ ;



Gembond looks like an illness  on Nocs x.x try spines/smoke/circuit?


What do you guys think of this






Teal/Aqua/Denim - Crystal/Current/Underbelly


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw thanks Libra!


----------



## Beary

It must be promoted


----------



## toxapex

Beary said:


> It must be promoted



Yeeeessssss 

I am so supportive of that post I gave it an upvote even though upvoting it does literally nothing lol


----------



## Coach

Just spent 50 gems on this skin

- - - Post Merge - - -

Worth it!


----------



## nard

Coach said:


> Just spent 50 gems on this skin
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Worth it!



ahh ty for reminding me to look for a mirror! i really need one


----------



## Peisinoe

does anyone have a current scroll for sale orrrr know how much it is in the marketplace for reg price


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha  this  is so funny.


----------



## Astro0

Hhhm i need to get grinding for a scroll...
 Gonna take a while


----------



## Shirohibiki

Libra said:


> *Mini Christmas Giveaway Results*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The participants were
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
> Coach - Mooshroome64
> Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
> Silversea - Silversea
> Xanarcah - Xanarcah
> Stina - Stina
> Crys - crystalgoesmo0
> Fuzzling - Fuzzling
> Twilight Sparkle - Valka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: And the winners are
> 
> 
> 
> Cuppycakez - Cuppycakez
> Coach - Mooshroome64
> Shirohibiki - Shirohibiki
> Silversea - Silversea
> Xanarcah - Xanarcah
> Stina - Stina
> Crys - crystalgoesmo0
> Fuzzling - Fuzzling
> Twilight Sparkle - Valka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: So in other words
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone who participated won! Hey, it's Christmas, after all!
> 
> Everyone received the same amount of gems; enjoy them!
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, everyone! ​



thank you so much, dear!! <3333 merry christmas~~


----------



## gnoixaim

omg, i thought of you Stina when I saw this thread.

YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN A SPRITE
click


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> omg, i thought of you Stina when I saw this thread.
> 
> YOU COULD HAVE GOTTEN A SPRITE
> click




AHHH THAT WOULD've completed my collection!! ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> Hhhm i need to get grinding for a scroll...
> Gonna take a while



Good luck!! I'm just waiting for turnover now tbh, I've given up on Coli. cx


----------



## Peisinoe

RetroT said:


> Good luck!! I'm just waiting for turnover now tbh, I've given up on Coli. cx



I got 108 chests from coli. 1 mimic bear ;-; i get more from gathered chests


----------



## Cuppycakez

I started throwing up so decided to come play flight rising.  Yay being sick!


----------



## Astro0

has anyone here still not gotten an egg?


----------



## toxapex

Astro0 said:


> has anyone here still not gotten an egg?



*Timidly raises hand*

I don't think Beary has, either.


----------



## Astro0

tokayseye said:


> *Timidly raises hand*
> 
> I don't think Beary has, either.



would you like one?


----------



## toxapex

yes please, if you can spare it!


----------



## Astro0

tokayseye said:


> yes please, if you can spare it!



Of course! Link me to your profile and ill send one right over c:


----------



## toxapex

Astro0 said:


> Of course! Link me to your profile and ill send one right over c:



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=90111

Wow, thank you


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i also scatter-scrolled my progen  (what was i thinking when i chose her colours omg)









one day


----------



## Astro0

Woah i am lucky today! 2 eggs in total, 4 over all, 3 babs for me and 1 for tokayseye!
Heres the new cutie girl!


----------



## Astro0

anyone want this pretty triple mulberry boy for about 120k?


----------



## tinyfire

Astro0 said:


> Woah i am lucky today! 2 eggs in total, 4 over all, 3 babs for me and 1 for tokayseye!
> Heres the new cutie girl!



Woahh, cool! I've yet to get an egg either, but I'm assuming I missed my chance lol xD 

& Pretttttyyyy mulberry boy! I'm sure someone will take an interest in him<3


----------



## tamagotchi

I literally gathered 1 chest.

*1 chest.*


----------



## gnoixaim

RetroT said:


> I literally gathered 1 chest.
> 
> *1 chest.*



I got 4 today, rip .


----------



## tinyfire

gnoixaim said:


> I got 4 today, rip .



I got about 20 today B)


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> I got 4 today, rip .



i got three..
on the last turn
eh, better than the fact all i've been getting is 0-1 chests from digging the whole event.


----------



## tamagotchi

tinyfire said:


> I got about 20 today B)



Grats! Hope you get something good. 

--

*Also, new [ugly] babies today!*









Mistletoe and Tigerbabe don't really produce anything other than fodder. :')


----------



## Coach

I only got 5 chests today... They lowered the rates...











Such Monochrome babies when they can breed


----------



## tinyfire

RetroT said:


> Grats! Hope you get something good.



Lol, I didn't, crossing my fingers for next time though! c;

That pair is gorgeous, Coach, woahh <3

Also, would anyone be interested in the hatchlings on the second page here? http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=92098&page=2 They'll go for a low price, just let me know - I need lair space but it'd be a shame to exalt them.


----------



## gnoixaim

Well, since no one is getting chests - I hope they all end up buying them from AH 8)


----------



## toxapex

Astro0 said:


> Woah i am lucky today! 2 eggs in total, 4 over all, 3 babs for me and 1 for tokayseye!
> Heres the new cutie girl!



AAAHHHHHHHH THANKYOU 






I'm actually really happy with the colors it has, it reminds me of a character from one of my favorite games:






Ahhh... Thank you so much!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> has anyone here still not gotten an egg?



me lol, i dont even get chests from gathering haha rip

grats tokay  its so pretty!!!


----------



## Peisinoe

**** I got 19 chests wth


----------



## Aryxia

Shirohibiki said:


> me lol, i dont even get chests from gathering haha rip
> 
> grats tokay  its so pretty!!!



Me neither :'D I think I've opened 450+


----------



## tinyfire

Yay, I'm prob getting a nocturne! Would anyone be interested if I raffled of hatchlings? It would be 2-3 gems a ticket so I can get a pretty mate(possibly a crystal facet if lots of people enter) ? There'd be a couple of chances to get a hatchie(1st place, AND 2nd&3rd or something) any interest?


----------



## Silversea

Ouch I got 50 messages of expired auctions of chests priced at 3400t, it really has gone down.


----------



## Peisinoe

tinyfire said:


> Yay, I'm prob getting a nocturne! Would anyone be interested if I raffled of hatchlings? It would be 2-3 gems a ticket so I can get a pretty mate(possibly a crystal facet if lots of people enter) ? There'd be a couple of chances to get a hatchie(1st place, AND 2nd&3rd or something) any interest?




Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys I have 3 noc scrolls now :')


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys I have 3 noc scrolls now :')



sTINA

u make my heart hurt


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Stina said:


> Guys I have 3 noc scrolls now :')


hand over your luck pls
3 scrolls oh my god


----------



## tinyfire

Stina said:


> Sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys I have 3 noc scrolls now :')



:O hand them over >:3 seriously though, congrats!


----------



## Peisinoe

Oh 2 I got from chests 1 I did a bomb ass trade for. 

Praise shadow mama


----------



## tamagotchi

Stina said:


> Sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys I have 3 noc scrolls now :')



Congrats! Who're you gonna' use em' on? :b


why do i always choose the genes and apparel to buy that cost 20-60k a piece






someone named one of my hatchlings FlaminHotCheetos :')


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Sure!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Guys I have 3 noc scrolls now :')



cries softly
gz tho <3

@tinyfire;; yeah thatd be cool


----------



## tamagotchi

Also is Plague discount still going on?

I haven't been getting discounts or turns or anything, lol.


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> Also is Plague discount still going on?
> 
> I haven't been getting discounts or turns or anything, lol.


im in lightning and I'm still getting them so idk...


----------



## Peisinoe

I'm not using them on any lol. Hoping they become more wanted later on and help me get a Light Sprite. After this I'm done with familiars for a loooong time. Well I want the other rare ones but am not going to actively hunt them like I am with sprites. 

I'm kind of getting into gene-ing. It's addicting for sure


----------



## Cuppycakez

Woah Stina...... 3 SCROLLS YOUR SO LUCKYYYY. I'd hoard one for a couple months and then sell it...it should be worth a lot then I would think.


----------



## Astro0

found another egg! sold it for 700g, one more egg and i'll have my hands on a crystal gene for my newest nocturne bab~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> found another egg! sold it for 700g, one more egg and i'll have my hands on a crystal gene for my newest nocturne bab~



Congrats!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Woah. Theres 2 Nature Sprites for 80k in the AH.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Woah. Theres 2 Nature Sprites for 80k in the AH.


Someone flooded the AH with almost a page of 75k Nature Sprites yesterday. 

I spent a lot of time convincing myself that I didn't need anymore. .-.


----------



## Creeper$

everyone has a noc but mEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> everyone has a noc but mEEEEEEEEE


I don't have one either. o:


----------



## tamagotchi

Creeper$ said:


> everyone has a noc but mEEEEEEEEE



Good luck! I hope you get a super cute one! :')



Xanarcah said:


> I don't have one either. o:



sshhh
u rich that's way better lmao


----------



## Shirohibiki

Creeper$ said:


> everyone has a noc but mEEEEEEEEE



lol i dont


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Someone flooded the AH with almost a page of 75k Nature Sprites yesterday.
> 
> I spent a lot of time convincing myself that I didn't need anymore. .-.


Wow.....the prices are really dropping on some of them right now


----------



## tamagotchi

I got a Scroll! :')

- - - Post Merge - - -

How much do these go for? I'm gonna' sell it.


----------



## FireNinja1

RetroT said:


> I got a Scroll! :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How much do these go for? I'm gonna' sell it.


3.5mT on the AH right now.


----------



## tinyfire

Woahh congrats RetroT! 

Are we allowed to buy chests/FR stuff for tbt? If so, if anyone has chests they wanna sell I'll buy!~


----------



## Peisinoe

I found a thresher flat fin for 45k!! 

Ahhhh. 

Also new noc!!
Tert is goldenrod

BBCode:





- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> I got a Scroll! :')
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How much do these go for? I'm gonna' sell it.



If you're not strapped for cash maybe wait until after event. It might go up

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also congrats!!


----------



## Silversea

Thank you Libra <3

Ew I've been inactive for a day and missed my daily fairground treasure.


----------



## Xanarcah

I've opened 544 Strange Chests so far and this morning I FINALLY GOT A BREED CHANGE SCROLL!

Now I no longer feel bitter towards all of these food-filled chests. o: 

I was starting to think my luck was bad on a mythological level.


----------



## Xanarcah

Whelp, I've just lost a good percentage of my marbles. 


I sank 7500 gems on a short term investment gamble. 

You better believe I'm praying it works out in my favor. D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, so I've lost the rest of my marbles too.

Sank another 5400g into this investment. 

I really hope it works.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Whelp, I've just lost a good percentage of my marbles.
> 
> 
> I sank 7500 gems on a short term investment gamble.
> 
> You better believe I'm praying it works out in my favor. D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay, so I've lost the rest of my marbles too.
> 
> Sank another 5400g into this investment.
> 
> I really hope it works.



thats... a _lot_ of gems... what the heck is it? O_O
and grats to you and retro


----------



## Cuppycakez

What the heck are you investing in??  Is it a give away for the light sprite or something?


----------



## Creeper$

Is it better to open or sell strange chests??


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> Is it better to open or sell strange chests??


Depends. :/ If your lucky, might be better to open them. The rate for getting anything good is really low so...I don't know.


----------



## Peisinoe

I've been opening all of mine so I like the gamble lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> thats... a _lot_ of gems... what the heck is it? O_O
> and grats to you and retro





Cuppycakez said:


> What the heck are you investing in??  Is it a give away for the light sprite or something?



That was the majority of my Light Sprite savings that I spent. xD; 

I'll reveal what it was if it succeeds. If it turns out for the worst, I'd rather hide in peace with my shame. .-. 



Thanks.  I was THRILLED to see the scroll this morning. Big weight off of my mind to finally get my hands on one.


----------



## Beary

> only gets 6 strange chests
> "I won't get anything useful :c "
> opens first chest
> THIS BB POPS OUT


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> That was the majority of my Light Sprite savings that I spent. xD;
> 
> I'll reveal what it was if it succeeds. If it turns out for the worst, I'd rather hide in peace with my shame. .-.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I was THRILLED to see the scroll this morning. Big weight off of my mind to finally get my hands on one.



Oh ok. But I'm realllllllllllllllllllllllllllly curious now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Beary said:


> > only gets 6 strange chests
> > "I won't get anything useful :c "
> > opens first chest
> > THIS BB POPS OUT



Congrats!

He's got fantastic matching eyes, too! : D


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats!
> 
> He's got fantastic matching eyes, too! : D



OH YES

does anyone know how Nocturne eyes are determined? .3.
Both of my hatched ones have Light eyes


----------



## Cuppycakez

I just hate it so much when I see ADORABLE Coatl babies then preview them as an adult...and theyre not as cute.


----------



## Creeper$

Beary said:


> > only gets 6 strange chests
> > "I won't get anything useful :c "
> > opens first chest
> > THIS BB POPS OUT



I HAV OPENED OVER 60 CHESTS NOW AND WHAT DO I GET


FRIKEN FOOD AND A MIRROR


----------



## Aryxia

Creeper$ said:


> I HAV OPENED OVER 60 CHESTS NOW AND WHAT DO I GET
> 
> 
> FRIKEN FOOD AND A MIRROR



If it makes you feel better I've opened around 400-450 and gotten nothing


----------



## S-A-M

Aryxia said:


> If it makes you feel better I've opened around 400-450 and gotten nothing


i don't even get chests, my digging was already lvl 25 b4 the event started


----------



## Naiad

My beautiful baby girl grew up :')


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> OH YES
> 
> does anyone know how Nocturne eyes are determined? .3.
> Both of my hatched ones have Light eyes



I was thinking it was random, like a gen 1's colors. But by random, I mean 'determined by the millisecond you hatch the egg by some complicated algorithm'. Or maybe it's predetermined when you generate the egg?


----------



## tamagotchi

I'm not sure what's happening, but the colors on Khepri with Soil/Clown keep changing from light to dark. It looks kinda' bad with light Soil color on mine, so I hope this is just a glitch, lol.


----------



## Creeper$

Lafiel said:


> My beautiful baby girl grew up :')



WAT




HOW




WHY


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> WAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHY



many chest 
much tear

I was actually lucky enough to get a scroll within my first 300 chests tho


----------



## tamagotchi

[ remove i throw fit here  ]


----------



## Cuppycakez

Just wondering how do some of the users get that pretty background around their username on their posts and stuff? Is it for like donating or some thing because I see it on some people who aren't mods so I'm a little confused.


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Just wondering how do some of the users get that pretty background around their username on their posts and stuff? Is it for like donating or some thing because I see it on some people who aren't mods so I'm a little confused.



Some of the ways I heard were funding Kickstarter and being moderator or admin.


----------



## Creeper$

OK EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW ME THEIR PRETTY NOCS

- - - Post Merge - - -

LIKE NOW


----------



## tamagotchi

Creeper$ said:


> OK EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW ME THEIR PRETTY NOCS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LIKE NOW







Soon to be babby. ; v ;
She'll look even better when I buy


Spoiler:  these apparel. u w u



Golden Fillet
Golden Wing Silks
Amber Flourish Necklace
Marigold Flower Crown
Marigold Flowerfall
Tickled Hyacinth
Earthen Masque


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> OK EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW ME THEIR PRETTY NOCS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LIKE NOW


Ok!  Here she is. I don't plan on giving her a tert gene unless I scatter scroll her so. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Whoops she didn't post~!  One second!


----------



## Creeper$

RetroT said:


> Soon to be babby. ; v ;
> She'll look even better when I buy
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  these apparel. u w u
> 
> 
> 
> Golden Fillet
> Golden Wing Silks
> Amber Flourish Necklace
> Marigold Flower Crown
> Marigold Flowerfall
> Tickled Hyacinth
> Earthen Masque



HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Ok!  Here she is. I don't plan on giving her a tert gene unless I scatter scroll her so.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Whoops she didn't post~!  One second!



eeeEE those eyes go well


----------



## f11

RetroT said:


> I'm not sure what's happening, but the colors on Khepri with Soil/Clown keep changing from light to dark. It looks kinda' bad with light Soil color on mine, so I hope this is just a glitch, lol.
> 
> View attachment 78647


The clown on niocs ccidently inverted so they're working on changing it back.


----------



## Beary

Creeper$ said:


> OK EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW ME THEIR PRETTY NOCS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LIKE NOW



BBCode:


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> OK EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW ME THEIR PRETTY NOCS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LIKE NOW








gonna add UB later~


sniped this one.






goldenrod tert!!!

might do iri/facet/spines
but idk yet lol that costs $$$$

- - - Post Merge - - -

also im doing the 1000 chests "challenge".

im 1/10 of the way there


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> bu
> im 1/10 of the way there


Ohh cool.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good luck also!


----------



## f11

just got the freckle scroll a few minutes ago


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> OK EVERYONE NEEDS TO SHOW ME THEIR PRETTY NOCS
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LIKE NOW








Thought it might be neat to have a release day gen 1 Nocturne, so here he is. : D 

Genes are expensive, though, so we'll see what happens in that regard.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, some how today my impulse buys actually pair off!  I now officialy have a breeding project but if I don't get the scroll by the time they're ready to breed I'll breed them anyway. (even though theres like 80% chance of me getting snapper babies without the scroll!!! ) They're a IriShimBond pair that's White/Pink/Maize. It's like the first ever sky dancer female I've actually ever LIKED!   So yay to that.









​


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> So, some how today my impulse buys actually pair off!  I now officialy have a breeding project but if I don't get the scroll by the time they're ready to breed I'll breed them anyway. (even though theres like 80% chance of me getting snapper babies without the scroll!!! ) They're a IriShimBond pair that's White/Pink/Maize. It's like the first ever sky dancer female I've actually ever LIKED!   So yay to that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



oh yeah

wat now



u better like her or im offended

- - - Post Merge - - -

but wow
such pretty
many noc
much bab
wow up there


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well I mean that I ever owned. I see other people with them but I never find any pretty ones that I honestly like in the AH.  But I don't look to hard.


----------



## tamagotchi

tinyfire said:


> Woahh congrats RetroT!
> 
> Are we allowed to buy chests/FR stuff for tbt? If so, if anyone has chests they wanna sell I'll buy!~



Ah, thank you! ^ ^



Stina said:


> If you're not strapped for cash maybe wait until after event. It might go up
> 
> Also congrats!!



Thanks! I'll probably wait for a while until the event is done, hopefully the price doesn't drop by that time.


----------



## Naiad

tinyfire said:


> Woahh congrats RetroT!
> 
> Are we allowed to buy chests/FR stuff for tbt? If so, if anyone has chests they wanna sell I'll buy!~



I don't see why not .3.
Do you have any set rates yet?


----------



## Aryxia

If someone could look at my breeding cards and tell me if they're legible I'd love them forever <3


----------



## Naiad

Aryxia said:


> If someone could look at my breeding cards and tell me if they're legible I'd love them forever <3



They look good to me .3.


----------



## Astro0

all i want for (past) christmas is a nOCTURNE BREED CHANGE SCROLL


----------



## Aryxia

Lafiel said:


> They look good to me .3.



Thank-yooooooooou :3


----------



## Creeper$

Astro0 said:


> all i want for (past) christmas is a nOCTURNE BREED CHANGE SCROLL



saaaaaaaaaame


----------



## Peisinoe

Lair theme goal
XXMaize IriShimCrackle 

I'm so pumped guys


----------



## Naiad

Is FR down for anyone else?


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Is FR down for anyone else?



seems to be alright for me?


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> seems to be alright for me?



Yeah, they fixed it, I guess
I checked the forums and it seems that FR was down for ~15-20 minutes e v e

5 chests today fff


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> Yeah, they fixed it, I guess
> I checked the forums and it seems that FR was down for ~15-20 minutes e v e
> 
> 5 chests today fff



ahh i see!
omg i only got 5 too wtf


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I got five aswell...
wow
also i have no idea what to buy with these 900 gems oh my goshh.


----------



## Naiad

digging sucks :')






XYY and 6k my soul
I rly love rose gembond eugh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Whoooo my first real big nest hatch in a day 8D Got 2 Crystal Imps on the way along with either a Coatl or Wildclaw (hopes for Coatl) and a Skydancer baby<3

Really most excited for the Crystal : )


----------



## Creeper$

all the babs here are free to good homes except Solina, Sheena, Moss, and Floret.

Just pop me a CR i guess


----------



## Libra

Holy wow, I got a nocturne egg. x_x I've been scavenging for the last three days with nothing and I _finally_ get an egg.

Uh, I guess that if I hatch it I'll get random colors?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Libra said:


> Holy wow, I got a nocturne egg. x_x I've been scavenging for the last three days with nothing and I _finally_ get an egg.
> 
> Uh, I guess that if I hatch it I'll get random colors?



Yeah, hatch it and you'll get three random colours.


----------



## Libra

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yeah, hatch it and you'll get three random colours.



Well, I hatched it and this is the result:






Seems she's a shadow dragon.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aw! Shes pretty cute!


----------



## Xanarcah

Got to work way early this morning because of Sunday bus schedules.

Time to farm for chests for an hour!


----------



## Silversea

I wonder why the digging rate was lowered. I suppose the ability to instantly grab 30-50 chests (depending on digging level, perhaps less...) was a bit overpowered.


----------



## gnoixaim

She grew up :'D






I also got this one, I'm not sure how to gene her up. Might do iri/shimmer/gembond ??? Or leave her basic, since she's precious either way


----------



## tamagotchi

I only got 8 chests today. But, I did manage to get those other chests that you get from diggging and got a lot of treasure, so that was pretty cool. :')

Also I got a Berserker from Pinkerton. u w u


----------



## Jamborenium

yey I finally got a nocturne dragon ;w; 






she looks so chrismsy, silly nocturne Christmas has passed already :U​


----------



## Cuppycakez

Most days I totally forget about Pinkerton and my nests.


----------



## Xanarcah

Got 8 chests from digging this morning. 
Got 184 from the coli this morning.

So I guess it evens out.


----------



## f11

I was looking at dragon ID's and i went to see number 8888888 or something like that. Apparently the girl was selling it for 60k gems which is rlly crazy.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Got 8 chests from digging this morning.
> Got 184 from the coli this morning.
> 
> So I guess it evens out.



i really have to start doing coli. im tired of getting like 3 chests or less from gathering lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> I was looking at dragon ID's and i went to see number 8888888 or something like that. Apparently the girl was selling it for 60k gems which is rlly crazy.



yeah, there was a stink about it on dramarising because the person was being quite rude about selling it


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok guys, who put the suncomesintoyourbooty tag there? REALLY??


----------



## Creeper$

i laughed too hard when I saw that. Like...did i miss something? lol


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> i laughed too hard when I saw that. Like...did i miss something? lol




I'm in love with that tag
idk who added it but like
Bless


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok guys, who put the suncomesintoyourbooty tag there? REALLY??


----------



## Shirohibiki

think its time to buy a noc hatchling... paranoia set in that the prices wont drop anymore or something silly like that so i decided having a gen 1 will be nice  maybe i can will myself to wait, but i guess 130k isnt too bad for a hatchling...


----------



## Cuppycakez

I mean I love it too I was just like WHERE did it come from?


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> think its time to buy a noc hatchling... paranoia set in that the prices wont drop anymore or something silly like that so i decided having a gen 1 will be nice  maybe i can will myself to wait, but i guess 130k isnt too bad for a hatchling...




shh shh
Shiro it was at 110k just a lil while ago ok


----------



## Beary

Cuppycakez said:


> I mean I love it too I was just like WHERE did it come from?


----------



## Naiad

Beary said:


>




i wonder where
obviously not
from a girl 
who's name starts with m


----------



## Beary

Lafiel said:


> i wonder where
> obviously not
> from a girl
> who's name starts with m


----------



## Naiad

tfw you PM someone about giving them free hatchlings that they requested earlier
and they ignore your PM

_I know you've been online just tell me if you want one or not so I can get them out of my lair_


----------



## Creeper$

I THINK MY HEART JUST DIED


shes one of very few coatls i like

PREDICT MORPHOLOGY ****ING GODDAMIT

- - - Post Merge - - -

THERES A MIRROR ON AH WITH EXACT GENEING FOR 5K


Gonna get that breed change scroll now rip


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> shh shh
> Shiro it was at 110k just a lil while ago ok



-quiet whine- ;;
i rly dont wanna gene one up bc irishim is expensive but i do want a gen1... rip
maybe tomorrow..? ):


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> I'm in love with that tag
> idk who added it but like
> Bless



bless this tag
this is best tag


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> i wonder where
> obviously not
> from a girl
> who's name starts with m



My name starts with M <3


----------



## Beary

Twilight Sparkle said:


> bless this tag
> this is best tag


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Beary said:


>


<3
wait where'd this " herecomesthesundodododo" tag come from
bless that one 2


----------



## Beary

Twilight Sparkle said:


> <3
> wait where'd this " herecomesthesundodododo" tag come from
> bless that one 2








I'm obsessed with gifs today okay


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Beary said:


> I'm obsessed with gifs today okay


sO IT WAS YOU
legit
in that case...
BLESS ALL OF YOUR FUTURE TAGS
srsly these are the best tags


----------



## Beary

Twilight Sparkle said:


> sO IT WAS YOU
> legit
> in that case...
> BLESS ALL OF YOUR FUTURE TAGS
> srsly these are the best tags



we have news


----------



## toxapex

Beary said:


> we have news



BOW BEFORE SUNSHINE(S)


----------



## Beary

Cleverbot.com said:
			
		

> User: Here comes the sun.
> 
> Cleverbot: I believe I can fly.
> 
> User: Here comes the sun, dodododo.
> 
> Cleverbot: Here comes the sun and I say it's alright!



*it knows*


----------



## Cuppycakez

I think they should ya know not approve the posts on DR that say ya know "I have 3 accounts" or whatever.


----------



## FireNinja1

- - - Post Merge - - -






Very cheap on the AH, under 6kT.


----------



## Astro0

hmmm i hsave 1300gem rn, do i save up for crystal or buy facet first?
Edit: nvm i found and sold another egg, crystal here I come! i hope i get more eggs so i can get facet too!





not sure what tert to give her!! help? preferably not circuit as i dont wanna save up for facet and circuit haha (she's XYY X sunshine/sunshine btw)


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> hmmm i hsave 1300gem rn, do i save up for crystal or buy facet first?
> Edit: nvm i found and sold another egg, crystal here I come! i hope i get more eggs so i can get facet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what tert to give her!! help? preferably not circuit as i dont wanna save up for facet and circuit haha (she's XYY X sunshine/sunshine btw)



Maybe Spines?


----------



## Astro0

Fuzzling said:


> Maybe Spines?



ooo that would be really cute!


----------



## Silversea

How often are new dragon breeds released? Perhaps a long-term user could explain the "pattern" if there even is one. I think I had traced all the current breeds save nocturne to the kickstarter so I suppose in this case it is quite rare and occasional.


----------



## NSFW

add me to directory please (~:
caitxrad


----------



## Cuppycakez

This thread seems so dead lately but it hs been the holidays. But it could also be me being lazy with nothing to do the last few days.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> How often are new dragon breeds released? Perhaps a long-term user could explain the "pattern" if there even is one. I think I had traced all the current breeds save nocturne to the kickstarter so I suppose in this case it is quite rare and occasional.




I don't know the pattern and don't think there is one. The only pattern I know of is when they do registrations and usually events afterwards.


----------



## Shirohibiki

-sweats nervously- i bought a cutie bab but im really running out of space, i think im gonna NEED to expand




bae


----------



## Aryxia

Welp guess I'm done for tonight


----------



## NSFW

Shirohibiki said:


> -sweats nervously- i bought a cutie bab but im really running out of space, i think im gonna NEED to expand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bae



oh my god she is gorgeous


----------



## Shirohibiki

NSFW said:


> oh my god she is gorgeous



-lays on the floor- i dont usually like crystals but she was cheapish, 25k, and while i really dont like her tert since i dont like doubles/triples, i can deal haha (or remove it)


----------



## Naiad

im weak to female skydancers


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Beary said:


> we have news



oh my god
i love how the one on the left has just like fallen over in cloud fluff
you cant even see the eyes
 he's fallen into the cloud void


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ahhhh can't decide whether to sell my Crystal beauties 8D:






and






I checked to foresee their grown selves and AMG they're beautiful<3 But at the same time I am torn since I need more treasure haha xD


----------



## Naiad

Spoiler










>










>










>










>







Ilya and Lys had another nest <3 
So more Cherry Blossom babs wheeee
I'm looking for 40k each, but I'm open to trades/haggling.​


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

If anyone can help me decide on previous page I would be super grateful ;D Agh though, might just keep them for breeding later xD


----------



## Naiad

Kairi-Kitten said:


> If anyone can help me decide on previous page I would be super grateful ;D Agh though, might just keep them for breeding later xD



If you have the space, go ahead, if not, I'd sell .3.
Although I do know how you feel tho, I hatched this girl and just couldn't let her go :')


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lafiel said:


> If you have the space, go ahead, if not, I'd sell .3.
> Although I do know how you feel tho, I hatched this girl and just couldn't let her go :')



Hmmm lol might as well keep, I nearly have enough for an expansion so why not : D? Luckiy I am at the beginning of cheaper expansions whew<3

Ahhhh she is stunning though : O Something about crystal dergs I just adore haha.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhh can't decide whether to sell my Crystal beauties 8D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked to foresee their grown selves and AMG they're beautiful<3 But at the same time I am torn since I need more treasure haha xD



ill take the first one
anyway sell one and keep the other o:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Shirohibiki said:


> ill take the first one
> anyway sell one and keep the other o:



I think I will keep them lel, the first is my fave to be honest 8D Augh Platinum Crystal<3 I shall just upgrade my nest sometime this week to finish breeding : D Sorry Orz


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i bought another egg and she hatched out i just



 
ahhh <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

One of my favorite quote EVER here from DR:
"I am pretty sure this site it 'T for TEEN!' Not 'T for Toddlers.'"


- - - Post Merge - - -

Also^^
"Your personalities are not that great."


----------



## gnoixaim

I swear, they better let us do something with this crap....




because i'm ready for it, omfg



Spoiler: ihatefamiliarsnow



GIVE ME SOMETHING ELSE PLEASE.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohh wow. Is that the Nocturne dust or the mimic?


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> I swear, they better let us do something with this crap....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because i'm ready for it, omfg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ihatefamiliarsnow
> 
> 
> 
> GIVE ME SOMETHING ELSE PLEASE.




I'll take some of those extras...


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohh wow. Is that the Nocturne dust or the mimic?


It's the mimic powder ;*(


Fuzzling said:


> I'll take some of those extras...



LOL, do you have any of them yet?

and hello 41 guest


----------



## Peisinoe

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhh can't decide whether to sell my Crystal beauties 8D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I checked to foresee their grown selves and AMG they're beautiful<3 But at the same time I am torn since I need more treasure haha xD



I think you could get 60k for a crystal imp. I'm not 100% sure Bc of noc event crashing crystal/facet dragons


----------



## tinyfire

Alright selling tbt for chests! 5 tbt per chest :> Just reply with how many chests you want to sell & I'll send over the tbt, my account (for sending chests) is thetinyfire.

I can only buy 16 chests tops atm, but I'll be saving up my tbt!


----------



## FireNinja1

tinyfire said:


> Alright selling tbt for chests! 5 tbt per chest :> Just reply with how many chests you want to sell & I'll send over the tbt, my account (for sending chests) is thetinyfire.
> 
> I can only buy 40 chests tops atm, but I'll be saving up my tbt!


I have 24 that you can have. Sending them over now.


----------



## tinyfire

FireNinja1 said:


> I have 24 that you can have. Sending them over now.



Great, thanks!


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: ihatefamiliarsnow
> 
> 
> 
> GIVE ME SOMETHING ELSE PLEASE.



Wait, are you getting all those Mimic familiars from opening chests? o:


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Wait, are you getting all those Mimic familiars from opening chests? o:



Yes, yes I am T.T I have about 10 Jawlockers on the next page too. rip


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Yes, yes I am T.T I have about 10 Jawlockers on the next page too. rip



HOW ARE YOU DOING THAT

I've gotten 1 Snarling Mimic and 2 Ectoplasmimes and 3 fake bears. For opening 756 chests.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Whyaretheresomanyguestssss


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> HOW ARE YOU DOING THAT
> 
> I've gotten 1 Snarling Mimic and 2 Ectoplasmimes and 3 fake bears. For opening 756 chests.


I have no freaken idea tbh, I thought it was normal??? AH prices for Snarling/Ecto's aren't high, so I assume everyone is getting them. I have 3 of each mimic bear too. (and got some extra reg. bears too) I stopped keeping track after opening 1500 chests, lmao. 

*edit - I've also have gotten 7 eggs and 1 scroll


Cuppycakez said:


> Whyaretheresomanyguestssss



did someone post something on drama rising again? LOL


----------



## Cuppycakez

No I just checked I don't see anything ; )


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I have no freaken idea tbh, I thought it was normal??? AH prices for Snarling/Ecto's aren't high, so I assume everyone is getting them. I have 3 of each mimic bear too. (and got some extra reg. bears too) I stopped keeping track after opening 1500 chests, lmao.
> 
> *edit - I've also have gotten 7 eggs and 1 scroll



Your hoard probably is the normal one, between the two of us. xD; I was thinking it was weird how few familiars I've gotten in comparison to their AH prices. I mean, I think I've gotten more eggs than bears now. 

Mostly I just keep track of how many chests I've opened by counting all the food I get.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. I also go by food since its right there


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Your hoard probably is the normal one, between the two of us. xD; I was thinking it was weird how few familiars I've gotten in comparison to their AH prices. I mean, I think I've gotten more eggs than bears now.
> 
> Mostly I just keep track of how many chests I've opened by counting all the food I get.



I got majority of those familiars in the first couple days of the event. Over the weekend, chest drops have dropped and I've been getting nothing but food. but then, this morning I got 4 eggs. lol

And I just counted all my food.....I have 2109. Omg, all the chests I've opened.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I got majority of those familiars in the first couple days of the event. Over the weekend, chest drops have dropped and I've been getting nothing but food. but then, this morning I got 4 eggs. lol
> 
> And I just counted all my food.....I have 2109. Omg, all the chests I've opened.



Kinda sad, cos that's when I was selling almost all of my chests (they were worth so much...). I guess I'll just have to buy the familiars I didn't get after the event is over. 

2.1k chests is a lot. xD; 

There's someone on the forums who was posting that they've opened over 5k chests and still no scroll in sight. Just... Ouch.


----------



## Aryxia

I keep running out of lair space rip hatchery </3


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> No I just checked I don't see anything ; )



That's weird. Wonder why they were here then.

----

A whole 7 chests today! Wow! I'm doing great over here.
Just kidding, I need seafood and I was counting on the chests to stock me with them. ; - ;

Also, Khepri grew up. Still waiting for her colors to go back to normal, though... xD


----------



## NSFW

isnt it my lucky day
under 40 chests :~)


----------



## Cuppycakez

NSFW said:


> isnt it my lucky day
> under 40 chests :~)



Congrats.  I found mine in like my 130th.

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> [/SIZE]
> Also, Khepri grew up. Still waiting for her colors to go back to normal, though... xD


She's going to be so pretty!  But I like this spiral you have! 
BBCode:


----------



## Silversea

My gems finally arrived, just in time for fire sprite prices to go up by 1000. insert keyboard mash.


----------



## Xanarcah

I don't even remember when I found my eggs. xD; Easily after the first hundred chests I opened, though. 



Speaking of eggs, anyone looking to buy? I'm trying to sell like 6 of them right now. >.> 500g each.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> One of my favorite quote EVER here from DR:
> "I am pretty sure this site it 'T for TEEN!' Not 'T for Toddlers.'"


Rated T for Toddlers, oh my gosh


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> My gems finally arrived, just in time for fire sprite prices to go up by 1000. insert keyboard mash.



Dang, that's an impressive lag time. D: How many days has it been?


----------



## Silversea

Must have been nearly a week, I forget now. I'll have to go back and check my posts.


----------



## Peisinoe

Rip silversea


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Woah.. thats a pretty long time for gems...

Anyone in Ice willing to snipe me a underbelly, ripple and current?. I forgot how much it is with dom discount, total should be something around 480k.


----------



## Silversea

This is officially my worst nightmare especially when trying to level dragons.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> This is officially my worst nightmare especially when trying to level dragons.



This is a rough match, even with a team of 3 level 25 dragons. 

One of the reasons why I've been staying out of the Kelp Beds for the most part.


----------



## Naiad

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ilya and Lys had another nest <3
> So more Cherry Blossom babs wheeee
> I'm looking for 40k each, but I'm open to trades/haggling.​
Click to expand...



Reposting~ .3.​


----------



## f11

When's underbelly going to restock!!


----------



## Naiad

I just got this bb for 350k :')
nO regrets


----------



## Oblivia

Would anyone like a Jadecarved Decoy or Ectoplasmime?  I've got quite a few of both and figured I'd offer them here prior to selling them on the AH. 

They're free to anyone who doesn't already have one, just link me your FR account and specify which you want.


----------



## Aryxia

@Oblivia May I please have an Ectoplasmime? I've had zero luck with chests >.<;; My ussername is still Aryxia on the site ^.^;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohhh could I have a Jadecarved Decoy? Pretty sure I haven't found any fake bears yet.  

 My profile!


----------



## Oblivia

Aryxia said:


> @Oblivia May I please have an Ectoplasmime? I've had zero luck with chests >.<;; My ussername is still Aryxia on the site ^.^;





Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhh could I have a Jadecarved Decoy? Pretty sure I haven't found any fake bears yet.
> 
> My profile!



Yes and yes.  Sending now. ^_^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Tahnks so much!

Also, how can I find the 8888888 dragon or whatever? I want to see it


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Tahnks so much!
> 
> Also, how can I find the 8888888 dragon or whatever? I want to see it








Here ya go .3.


----------



## Aryxia

Oblivia said:


> Yes and yes.  Sending now. ^_^



Thank-you so much <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Selling this kid. I'm really easy to haggle with just saying


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Here ya go .3.


Thanks so much!  I actually figured out a way to find her a couple minutes ago. ;3


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> LOL, do you have any of them yet?
> 
> and hello 41 guest






Spoiler: im horrible with sketchpad mkay

















the ones with the question marks I need but don't know about, just feel free to send me whichever ones you want to give away I guess


----------



## gnoixaim

Fuzzling said:


> Spoiler: im horrible with sketchpad mkay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the ones with the question marks I need but don't know about, just feel free to send me whichever ones you want to give away I guess



I sent you some that I have a crap ton of, lol <3


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> I sent you some that I have a crap ton of, lol <3



bless


ty


----------



## Shirohibiki

Oblivia said:


> Would anyone like a Jadecarved Decoy or Ectoplasmime?  I've got quite a few of both and figured I'd offer them here prior to selling them on the AH.
> 
> They're free to anyone who doesn't already have one, just link me your FR account and specify which you want.



id love an ectoplasmime if you still have some left O: thatd be great <3 username is shirohibiki, thank you so much if you do!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, I hve a question about the dragon "adoptables". Do they do anything?? Or are they just art.  Also I heard you can click them, what happens when you click them?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did they change the font here again? Cause like it seems smaller now


----------



## NSFW

Cuppycakez said:


> So, I hve a question about the dragon "adoptables". Do they do anything?? Or are they just art.  Also I heard you can click them, what happens when you click them?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did they change the font here again? Cause like it seems smaller now



adoptables are kinda like those mario kart level up things. but the adoptables grow,change,level up, or depends how many times they are viewed

{idk thats what i heard}


----------



## Cuppycakez

Why are Ambush so exspensivvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve.

- - - Post Merge - - -



NSFW said:


> adoptables are kinda like those mario kart level up things. but the adoptables grow,change,level up, or depends how many times they are viewed
> 
> {idk thats what i heard}



Ohhh thanks.  



Also the battle stones you put on dragons how long do those last for after you put them on a dragonl


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Why are Ambush so exspensivvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve.
> 
> Also the battle stones you put on dragons how long do those last for after you put them on a dragonl



Because they are amazing. <3

My team goes 8 times in a row before any enemy gets a turn in. I can flatten most/all of them in that time, especially if I've gotten enough breath for Eliminate. 

Battle stones last forever, unless you overwrite them with another stone. They'll be destroyed by the stone you place on top.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh. So there's one more reason why Ambush gets expensive during events/festivals. Other than tons of people deciding that they want to start a team all of a sudden and needing them. 

Most people farm in the Arena during events. It's a fantastic mid-level venue where it's easy to get a ton of drops really quickly because level 25s OHKO everything there. 

The Arena doesn't drop Ambush. 

So everyone who would normally be fighting in a different venue have switched to the Arena, so they're no longer able to find the Ambush they'd normally be finding.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohhhh that makes so much since! <3  Its worth it then to only buy them once then. But to get Ambushs you find them in the chests right? 


*~Also~Edit~* Are 3 Berserkers for 8k each a good deal? I needed them anyway so I bought them but.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhhh that makes so much since! <3  Its worth it then to only buy them once then. But to get Ambushs you find them in the chests right?
> 
> 
> *~Also~Edit~* Are 3 Berserkers for 8k each a good deal? I needed them anyway so I bought them but.



Most Ambush come from loot drops in the Coliseum. Here's a great guide for which venues drop which items. Not sure if they're able to be gotten from chests. pinkerton also gives them out, if you're lucky. 

Berserkers are currently around 4k each, so 3 for 8k is pretty good.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh, thanks!  I never know  whats a good deal or not but I'm (very very ) slowly learning after being there for a month and 12 days.


----------



## Silversea

*waiting for ambush to go below 60k like they used to*


----------



## NSFW

Silversea said:


> *waiting for ambush to go below 60k like they used to*



same here


----------



## Xanarcah

Haha, my brain still registers 60k as being high. xD; 

I remember them being at like 35k-38k when I joined, and they would climb to like 50k during a festival. I even have the very early notes to myself about what their prices were, from my first week on FR when I was trying to teach myself the economy.


----------



## Silversea

It is a rare item to get, with a rate probably equal to 0.1% or there abouts. The chances of getting such an item are very low, and it is nearly impossible to "farm". Theoretically this would make it highly expensive, but it is all down to supply and demand I guess. And there are lots of users so there are quite a few floating around.


----------



## PandaNikita

Silversea said:


> It is a rare item to get, with a rate probably equal to 0.1% or there abouts. The chances of getting such an item are very low, and it is nearly impossible to "farm". Theoretically this would make it highly expensive, but it is all down to supply and demand I guess. And there are lots of users so there are quite a few floating around.


Heh heh I'm in that 0.1%. I've gotten numerous Ambush and Berserker items from the Plundered Pile : )

I sold all my Ambush items for about 75k-80k to get a noc egg and a bunch of dragons. 500k in a few hours now I'm broke ;___;


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Heh heh I'm in that 0.1%. I've gotten numerous Ambush and Berserker items from the Plundered Pile : )
> 
> I sold all my Ambush items for about 75k-80k to get a noc egg and a bunch of dragons. 500k in a few hours now I'm broke ;___;



ayy I'm broke too

I dropped a bunch on this pair and I'm going to cry if Nocturnes become worthless before then







this event was my 'get rich quick' scheme but I'm only further in the hole now rip


----------



## Silversea

I just got a Woodsdrake Cape or some such from Mire, which has a sell value of 0. It seems sell value 0 items are usually special, but I can't find much info on this item but it seems uncommon at least. Hmm...


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I just got a Woodsdrake Cape or some such from Mire, which has a sell value of 0. It seems sell value 0 items are usually special, but I can't find much info on this item but it seems uncommon at least. Hmm...



12k in the AH. 

It might be a Coli drop only apparel?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> ayy I'm broke too
> 
> I dropped a bunch on this pair and I'm going to cry if Nocturnes become worthless before then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this event was my 'get rich quick' scheme but I'm only further in the hole now rip


Broke or not, that's a GORGEOUS pair. 

(Just sell chests for the rest of the event? They're still going for like 300k for a full stack, which is not too shabby. Can farm enough chests for that in an hour or two.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Heh heh I'm in that 0.1%. I've gotten numerous Ambush and Berserker items from the Plundered Pile : )
> 
> I sold all my Ambush items for about 75k-80k to get a noc egg and a bunch of dragons. 500k in a few hours now I'm broke ;___;



Your pinkerton luck is legendary. xD Stina tells me tales of it.


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> ayy I'm broke too
> 
> I dropped a bunch on this pair and I'm going to cry if Nocturnes become worthless before then
> 
> -beep-
> 
> this event was my 'get rich quick' scheme but I'm only further in the hole now rip



I saw you post this earlier and I'm very jealous of the pair you have ;___;

These are two of the pairs I got today to breed later on D: I've been spending left and right getting pairs lol. I'm praying for 5 egg nests on all my pairs. I'm waiting to hatch the noc eggs I have












- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Your pinkerton luck is legendary. xD Stina tells me tales of it.


Lol Stina has been telling me about you teaching her how to flip items XD and I flipped to get a noc egg and I'm so addicted ;__; I can't stop


----------



## Xanarcah

Oh, speaking of breeding pairs, I had a ridiculous thing happen with one of mine yesterday. 

So. These gorgeous two. 












I hatched their first nest. Aaaannndddd:




Spoiler: Are you even kidding me?




















- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Lol Stina has been telling me about you teaching her how to flip items XD and I flipped to get a noc egg and I'm so addicted ;__; I can't stop



Haha, like I keep telling her, if you've gotta have an addiction, at least make it a profitable one. xD


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, like I keep telling her, if you've gotta have an addiction, at least make it a profitable one. xD


Triplets : D haha 

I'm going to be a dragon baby making machine (hopefully)
I'm trying to make this happen:


Spoiler: beep


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> Triplets : D haha
> 
> I'm going to be a dragon baby making machine (hopefully)
> I'm trying to make this happen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beep



I went to go and wallow in my disappointment, but I ended up buying this guy instead:






That's what happens when you look at the AH, I guess. 

Also, those are some NICE potential babies. o:


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Triplets : D haha
> 
> I'm going to be a dragon baby making machine (hopefully)
> I'm trying to make this happen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beep



cute ; v ;
don't be like me and have like 2380402 pairs ok
it's like u make one pair and it never endssss

If you're making a pinglist, I'd love to be on it .o.


----------



## tamagotchi

Ah, yes... the sweet sight of "Auction Expired".


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> cute ; v ;
> don't be like me and have like 2380402 pairs ok
> it's like u make one pair and it never endssss
> 
> If you're making a pinglist, I'd love to be on it .o.



What is a pinglist 

LOL I know I have so many pairs rn ;___;
Breeding here, one of them is my bf's account haha mostly windclaws 


http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117670

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=118137

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117837


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> 12k in the AH.
> 
> It might be a Coli drop only apparel?



Yeah I noticed. The first thing I do when I find something weird is search it on the AH XD. I think it is Coli-only, but not in much of a demand apparently.


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> What is a pinglist
> 
> LOL I know I have so many pairs rn ;___;
> Breeding here, one of them is my bf's account haha mostly windclaws
> 
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117670
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=118137
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117837



Ahh

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=86693&page=1

I mostly arrange by pair/threes, and my most common would be Coatls/Spirals/Imperials
I'm literally drowning in dergs rip


----------



## Xanarcah

So I ended up with over 100 Berserkers. 

I can't stop buying them. D: 

I'm trying to sell off at least a few dozen of them, but it's like I'm buying more faster than I can get rid of them. 

What doooo

- - - Post Merge - - -

Everyone, post your favorite breeding pairs so I can oogle at them!


Because I only have three pairs and one is actually being loaned out for Coli battling right now...


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> So I ended up with over 100 Berserkers.
> I can't stop buying them. D:
> I'm trying to sell off at least a few dozen of them, but it's like I'm buying more faster than I can get rid of them.
> 
> What doooo
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> *Everyone, post your favorite breeding pairs so I can oogle at them!*
> Because I only have three pairs and one is actually being loaned out for Coli battling right now...



me: *posts my entire lair*

//kicked


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> So I ended up with over 100 Berserkers.
> 
> I can't stop buying them. D:
> 
> I'm trying to sell off at least a few dozen of them, but it's like I'm buying more faster than I can get rid of them.
> 
> What doooo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Everyone, post your favorite breeding pairs so I can oogle at them!
> 
> 
> Because I only have three pairs and one is actually being loaned out for Coli battling right now...














littlegrape and littleplum <3 they make v nice bbs


----------



## Aryxia

Xanarcah said:


> Everyone, post your favorite breeding pairs so I can oogle at them!
> 
> 
> Because I only have three pairs and one is actually being loaned out for Coli battling right now...



Ayyyyyy


----------



## f11

this is my favorite pair uvu


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> So I ended up with over 100 Berserkers.
> 
> I can't stop buying them. D:
> 
> I'm trying to sell off at least a few dozen of them, but it's like I'm buying more faster than I can get rid of them.
> 
> What doooo
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Everyone, post your favorite breeding pairs so I can oogle at them!
> 
> 
> Because I only have three pairs and one is actually being loaned out for Coli battling right now...


would totally copy and paste my whole lair but this is my favorite


----------



## Astro0

fff i have toooo many favourite breeding pairs!



Spoiler: ayy






 



i wanna get facet on one of these babs, but i need facet for my noccy first!








i cannot wait to breed these two!!


----------



## Naiad

alright in all seriousness tho:



Spoiler: Coatl Pairs









Haran and Alae was the first pair I ever made, and I'm quite proud of them to this day. Although I'm not a huge fan of Maize/White on Coatls anymore.







I remember getting them omg
I was really pleased that they were only 25k each, a steal at the time, since the lowest in the AH was 50k for 1 Trip Ice.







p e p p e r m i n t







My first 'real' pastel pair. I purchased the female (Whisper) along with her brother .3.









My first Coatl trio. Aeris, the girl listed at the bottom, was Fluffthought's first mate, but I couldn't resist a Crystal Cutie .3. The Crystal is currently Unnamed, but I'm working on changing that. I'm really bad with names rip







I have a severe lack of Orange/Warm pairs in my lair :') Gotta love a fruit pair tho.





Spoiler:  Imperial Pairs









I got Ilya from a giveaway, and was lucky enough to snag Lys from the AH ^^
I'm in love with the hatchlings that they produce, tbh







I really wanted a pair like Ilya and Lys, but was unable to find one. So this pair was born 
Their kids have a good range of possibilities, all while staying in a nice dark area.



*Other Pairs*


















this was me trying to limit myself rip​


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> alright in all seriousness tho:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Coatl Pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haran and Alae was the first pair I ever made, and I'm quite proud of them to this day. Although I'm not a huge fan of Maize/White on Coatls anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember getting them omg
> I was really pleased that they were only 25k each, a steal at the time, since the lowest in the AH was 50k for 1 Trip Ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p e p p e r m i n t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first 'real' pastel pair. I purchased the female (Whisper) along with her brother .3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Coatl trio. Aeris, the girl listed at the bottom, was Fluffthought's first mate, but I couldn't resist a Crystal Cutie .3. The Crystal is currently Unnamed, but I'm working on changing that. I'm really bad with names rip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a severe lack of Orange/Warm pairs in my lair :') Gotta love a fruit pair tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Imperial Pairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got Ilya from a giveaway, and was lucky enough to snag Lys from the AH ^^
> I'm in love with the hatchlings that they produce, tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted a pair like Ilya and Lys, but was unable to find one. So this pair was born
> Their kids have a good range of possibilities, all while staying in a nice dark area.
> 
> 
> 
> *Other Pairs*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was me trying to limit myself rip​




did u just


ok


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> did u just
> 
> 
> ok



excuse u 
i posted 25 dragons
i have 79 in my lair


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> excuse u
> i posted 25 dragons
> i have 79 in my lair



LOL I love your pairs!


----------



## Astro0

hhh why are there like no chests dropping right now... i'm barely getting one each time i battle a chest!


----------



## Xanarcah

Man, everyone has such pretty dragons. o: 


Lafiel, your dark pairs remind me of these two:












- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> hhh why are there like no chests dropping right now... i'm barely getting one each time i battle a chest!



Maybe try switching venues for a little while? I've heard that it helps, but I don't know if there's any evidence to back it up. o:


----------



## Astro0

anyone want him for 150g?
pls buy him haha






60g for this guy too, open to haggle



Xanarcah said:


> Man, everyone has such pretty dragons. o:
> 
> 
> Lafiel, your dark pairs remind me of these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe try switching venues for a little while? I've heard that it helps, but I don't know if there's any evidence to back it up. o:



i'm not strong enough to switch venues, i'm @ lvl 13 D: oh well, i'll try again tomorrow


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> i'm not strong enough to switch venues, i'm @ lvl 13 D: oh well, i'll try again tomorrow



You could alternate between Scorched Forest and Woodland Path if you have level 13s. Or just do a few battles in a non-mimic-laden venue to see if it helps? 

The lower level venues have a lower chance of dropping chests, if I remember right. There was a thread with the percentages somewhere...


EDIT: Found the thread I was looking for~


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> You could alternate between Scorched Forest and Woodland Path if you have level 13s. Or just do a few battles in a non-mimic-laden venue to see if it helps?
> 
> The lower level venues have a lower chance of dropping chests, if I remember right. There was a thread with the percentages somewhere...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found the thread I was looking for~



**** I wish I knew about chest droppings earlier lol I'm a n00b


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> You could alternate between Scorched Forest and Woodland Path if you have level 13s. Or just do a few battles in a non-mimic-laden venue to see if it helps?
> 
> The lower level venues have a lower chance of dropping chests, if I remember right. There was a thread with the percentages somewhere...
> 
> 
> EDIT: Found the thread I was looking for~



yeah i'd heard about the lower the level the lower the drop rate, i wish i'd done a bit more grinding before! thanks for the tips tho


----------



## Xanarcah

> Hello, Xanarcah
> 
> Your auction of Fire Sprite (1) was sold for 5175 gems!
> You'll find 5175 gems enclosed.
> 
> Be sure to remove everything from this message before deleting it. Thanks for using the Flight Rising Auction House!
> 
> Great doing business with you,
> 
> 
> Spitfire
> Flight Rising Courier





AAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAA



@_____@ this is awesome


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> @_____@ this is awesome



I can't believe it actually sooooold for that much!


Now I'm a huge step closer to getting a Light Sprite~


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> I can't believe it actually sooooold for that much!
> 
> 
> Now I'm a huge step closer to getting a Light Sprite~


How much do they usually go for? : o 

I'm going to be as stingy as I can next time I got to AH because my money went fast haha
Only transactions that will be happening for awhile will be me selling dragon bebes D:


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> How much do they usually go for? : o
> 
> *I'm going to be as stingy as I can next time I got to AH because my money went fast haha*
> Only transactions that will be happening for awhile will be me selling dragon bebes D:



i need to write this everywhere and make it my life goal

my money went too fast smh


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> How much do they usually go for? : o
> 
> I'm going to be as stingy as I can next time I got to AH because my money went fast haha
> Only transactions that will be happening for awhile will be me selling dragon bebes D:



There is one for 2mil still going in the AH. 5175g at a 450 rate is 2,328,750. If you use a 500 rate, it's even higher. 

I had the lowest price in gems, and it sooounds like a lot less than 2mil, but it's actually a lot more. xD

Sprites have been incredibly low since NoN started. people have been mass-selling and trying to price them low to liquidate them quickly. I bought that one for 2500g. 


Good luck with your dragon sales! : D You've got some beautiful pairs, so I'm sure someone would love to buy babies from you~


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> i need to write this everywhere and make it my life goal
> 
> my money went too fast smh


We'll do that together lol no money left till I get to gather again haha



Xanarcah said:


> There is one for 2mil still going in the AH. 5175g at a 450 rate is 2,328,750. If you use a 500 rate, it's even higher.
> 
> I had the lowest price in gems, and it sooounds like a lot less than 2mil, but it's actually a lot more. xD
> 
> Sprites have been incredibly low since NoN started. people have been mass-selling and trying to price them low to liquidate them quickly. I bought that one for 2500g.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your dragon sales! : D You've got some beautiful pairs, so I'm sure someone would love to buy babies from you~


.....wow that's ridiculous! I have about 300-400 gems right now. I've considered selling in gems because they don't take a percentage away from you. 2500g?!?!?!? WAHT IS THIS MADNESS!!! 

also Stina linked me to someone who had liquidated his sprites and has tons of nocs ;___; TONS! 

Thank you <3 I am giving first pick to my friends in the LINE chat : D because I am slow at selling and fast at burning through my gold/treasure/gems/etc lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

oihaoihfa wahhh someone on FR wants to buy my noc for 450k treasure @___@
it's a male xxy and I was planning to gene him with iridescent/shimmer/gembond or smoke 



Spoiler: here










Is it worth it to sell him or should I tell him/her s/he can have a baby noc?


----------



## Astro0

got 5 new crystal babies! just offer 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=5

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> We'll do that together lol no money left till I get to gather again haha
> 
> 
> .....wow that's ridiculous! I have about 300-400 gems right now. I've considered selling in gems because they don't take a percentage away from you. 2500g?!?!?!? WAHT IS THIS MADNESS!!!
> 
> also Stina linked me to someone who had liquidated his sprites and has tons of nocs ;___; TONS!
> 
> Thank you <3 I am giving first pick to my friends in the LINE chat : D because I am slow at selling and fast at burning through my gold/treasure/gems/etc lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oihaoihfa wahhh someone on FR wants to buy my noc for 450k treasure @___@
> it's a male xxy and I was planning to gene him with iridescent/shimmer/gembond or smoke
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to sell him or should I tell him/her s/he can have a baby noc?



omg he is gorgeous, i wouldnt sell him, but its up to you!


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> .....wow that's ridiculous! I have about 300-400 gems right now. I've considered selling in gems because they don't take a percentage away from you. 2500g?!?!?!? WAHT IS THIS MADNESS!!!
> 
> also Stina linked me to someone who had liquidated his sprites and has tons of nocs ;___; TONS!
> 
> Thank you <3 I am giving first pick to my friends in the LINE chat : D because I am slow at selling and fast at burning through my gold/treasure/gems/etc lol



I didn't bother with gems at first until my exalt partner convinced me that it was worth looking into. And now here I am. Rolling around in a mountain of pointy currency. 



Sooooo I guess now I can reveal what my big investment was from the other day. xD; I bought 3x Fire Sprites for 2500g each and 3x Arcane Sprites for 1800g each. I just sold one of the Fire Sprites and earlier I traded an Arcane for 7x Noc Eggs. (Which I sold for 500g each, totaling 3500g, which is 1.575mil. Not bad, considering the lowest price in treasure is 1.45m.)


I saw that Noc lair. : D Mostly I went to look at it because I maaay have bought two very cheap Sprites from them. >.> It was very impressive. 

I find I can burn through all my treasure, regardless of whether it's in my vault or not, but I'm slow to spend gems because they take so much extra effort to get. So when I save up, it's usually in gems. 


At some point, I might have to make Stina teach me about LINE. I just started using Skype, so I'm mostly there. She got me to start with Skype, actually. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> oihaoihfa wahhh someone on FR wants to buy my noc for 450k treasure @___@
> it's a male xxy and I was planning to gene him with iridescent/shimmer/gembond or smoke
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it worth it to sell him or should I tell him/her s/he can have a baby noc?


That's a LOT of treasure for a Noc. o: 

But he's XXY, great colors, matching eyes, great birthday, and Gen 1. He's not just any Noc. 

If you really like him, I'd say keep him.


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> got 5 new crystal babies! just offer
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=5
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> omg he is gorgeous, i wouldnt sell him, but its up to you!





Xanarcah said:


> I didn't bother with gems at first until my exalt partner convinced me that it was worth looking into. And now here I am. Rolling around in a mountain of pointy currency.
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo I guess now I can reveal what my big investment was from the other day. xD; I bought 3x Fire Sprites for 2500g each and 3x Arcane Sprites for 1800g each. I just sold one of the Fire Sprites and earlier I traded an Arcane for 7x Noc Eggs. (Which I sold for 500g each, totaling 3500g, which is 1.575mil. Not bad, considering the lowest price in treasure is 1.45m.)
> 
> 
> I saw that Noc lair. : D Mostly I went to look at it because I maaay have bought two very cheap Sprites from them. >.> It was very impressive.
> 
> I find I can burn through all my treasure, regardless of whether it's in my vault or not, but I'm slow to spend gems because they take so much extra effort to get. So when I save up, it's usually in gems.
> 
> 
> At some point, I might have to make Stina teach me about LINE. I just started using Skype, so I'm mostly there. She got me to start with Skype, actually. xD;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> That's a LOT of treasure for a Noc. o:
> 
> But he's XXY, great colors, matching eyes, great birthday, and Gen 1. He's not just any Noc.
> 
> If you really like him, I'd say keep him.


Lol I look up to you when it comes to flipping items, Stina tells me your the master! : D I'm going to try to grind in the coliseum (sorry I have to spell it, I'm a mircobio major and "coli" doesn't register as coliseum haha)

I'm trying to save up gems but I spent about 100 on crystal dragon pairs.

Join us in LINE! : D we'd love to have you in it, AND you can use cool stickers lol I don't use Skype but I have an account.

I think I'll keep him : ) I have to really work and get treasure to gene him up x__x



Spoiler: also just hatched theses bebes



first pick to the LINE group though :C I'll post here if no one wants them






These ones are for sale rn


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

here comes the chocolate banana
banana banana banana




she needs more apparel... maybe some tarnished steel armour for her legs and maybe a belt. but they're so expensiveeee
*rolls about in 290k*
oh and name ideas?


----------



## Ayaya

I need to stop buying Coatls lol



Spoiler: pretty dragons













Shoutout to Lock and Kii for helping me buy the first one <3


----------



## Xanarcah

I sold another Fire Sprite overnight! I guess people are stocking up on then before the end of the year or something?

ALSO!






I grabbed ID 9191919 from the AH last night! Saved from an uncertain fate ~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh  I n33d it  cool. It' so cute!


----------



## Xanarcah

He's reserved for someone who's been waiting for him for almost two months. XD

They got really lucky with the colors. He looks great as a Skydancer or Coatl with Gembond.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Its so great in Wind. <3  And so-far nobody on Drama Rising hates us!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I just realized...that I own 0 Tundras!! TUNDRA SHOPPING TIME  tomorrow once I clear my lair and have money


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I sold another Fire Sprite overnight! I guess people are stocking up on then before the end of the year or something?



It is probably people like me who only just got their gems and need one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hahah. I plan on buying gems if a relative will let me use their paypal since I'm to lazy to make one.


----------



## Silversea

Also I just got an akirbeak for 2.5 mil yesssssss


----------



## tamagotchi

Are there any active threads that giveaway food? 
I need to get seafood soon. ;v;



Silversea said:


> Also I just got an akirbeak for 2.5 mil yesssssss



Congrats!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Here lies Dagon 
 My username ID dragon.   What I mean is a dragon out there has my username ID as their dragon ID. I decided to find that dragon, and he was exalted. Sad face.   But anywy, he shall live on!!


----------



## PandaNikita

RetroT said:


> Are there any active threads that giveaway food?
> I need to get seafood soon. ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!



I've seen some for Plague and Shadow I think  there's one called the Official Food Kitchen so maybe check out your flight's forum


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> It is probably people like me who only just got their gems and need one.



Maybe. o: 

Whatever the reason, I hope they buy my third one, cos that would be great. 


Congrats on your new Akirbeak! That's probably going to be my next major saving project once I get the Light Sprite.


----------



## tamagotchi

New Babies uwu






- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> I've seen some for Plague and Shadow I think  there's one called the Official Food Kitchen so maybe check out your flight's forum



Thank you so much!! ;w;


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe. o:
> 
> Whatever the reason, I hope they buy my third one, cos that would be great.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Akirbeak! That's probably going to be my next major saving project once I get the Light Sprite.



I still think the light sprite is overpriced ._. I get that not many people have them and stuff but that seems extreme. Good luck.

Apparently I have well over 100 familiars. Too bad there is no achievement past 50.

*is still waiting for light runestone to be under 50k to complete runestone collection*


----------



## Peisinoe

Anyone know the price of underbelly gene?

Also I have all eggs. Pm me for achieviement


----------



## Silversea

EDIT: Nevermind.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I still think the light sprite is overpriced ._. I get that not many people have them and stuff but that seems extreme. Good luck.
> 
> Apparently I have well over 100 familiars. Too bad there is no achievement past 50.
> 
> *is still waiting for light runestone to be under 50k to complete runestone collection*



It probably is, but it's not nearly the most expensive item on the site. 

Mostly I just need to complete my collection so I can feel satisfied with myself. If I don't have absurd lofty goals for myself, I don't have anything to work towards and then I get bored and that's the end of the game for me.


----------



## tamagotchi

Stina said:


> Anyone know the price of underbelly gene?
> 
> Also I have all eggs. Pm me for achieviement



Underbelly would would be 150.000, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Silversea

With the marketplace only familiars, how often are they restocked? I've been keeping an eye out for peacock firebird but I have not seen it or any of the marketplace only familiars since day 3. I know they get depleted stocks but I've refreshed into restocks before and they weren't around.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> With the marketplace only familiars, how often are they restocked? I've been keeping an eye out for peacock firebird but I have not seen it or any of the marketplace only familiars since day 3. I know they get depleted stocks but I've refreshed into restocks before and they weren't around.




Someone said every 5 mins or same 30 mins or same time frame as swipp

- - - Post Merge - - -

I need 380 more chests before I can start the challenge!


----------



## Silversea

Is there much gain in saving rusted treasure chests for the Swipp thing? Gold ore itself is probably worth more than what you get out of those gilded chests, so it seems pointless to me...


----------



## Shirohibiki

i need help with names for








pls ;;


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i need help with names for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pls ;;



i came in here like
"o damn theyre cute where'd u get them"

and then i slowly came to the realization that they came from my pairs
im dumb

Maybe Jade for the first one? .o.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> i came in here like
> "o damn theyre cute where'd u get them"
> 
> and then i slowly came to the realization that they came from my pairs
> im dumb
> 
> Maybe Jade for the first one? .o.



hehe yep theyre from you  i looove your pairs~
jade is more of a female name tho imo >< NAMES ARE HARD I SUCK AT THIS

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip coli
the one time i try to start farming it, it wont load


----------



## Creeper$

How much is this gal worth?

She's iri/shim/gembond 
        white/maize/white


----------



## gnoixaim

Omg, more new stuff. link


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Omg, more new stuff. link



Man, looks like they're really pushing new items on us. o: 

After dinner tonight, I'm gonna have to try and hit the Coli to get more chests and try for those new familiars. Rays~


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> hehe yep theyre from you  i looove your pairs~
> jade is more of a female name tho imo >< NAMES ARE HARD I SUCK AT THIS
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> rip coli
> the one time i try to start farming it, it wont load



ahh ; v ;

For him:
Lazuli
Cobalt
Azure
Siren

For her:
Ember
Phoenix
Aeri



Creeper$ said:


> -snip-



I'd say go for 20k-25k .o.

ALSO:








>



This pretty girl is the only one of her siblings left ; v ;
I'm looking for 40k, but I have a nest hatching tomorrow, and would definitely go lower.​


----------



## Peisinoe

Hey guys if you see any XXmaize irishimcrackle 

In SD imp WC coatl please hit me up. 

Also no more than 30k lol


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Hey guys if you see any XXmaize irishimcrackle
> 
> In SD imp WC coatl please hit me up.
> 
> Also no more than 30k lol



yes hello











​


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> yes hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




THANK YOU BUT I already have those D: 

i need the purples, browns, reds, greens


----------



## Creeper$

how did you guys get your Nocs arrg


----------



## tamagotchi

SHES DONE.


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> SHES DONE.



'there are many things that need to be erased'


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> THANK YOU BUT I already have those D:
> 
> i need the purples, browns, reds, greens



I'll be on the lookout for them ^ w ^


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> 'there are many things that need to be erased'



woops gotta add that

go b a bully somewhere else!!!!!!!


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: pls buy these i will take min like 20gems? pls i need gems nd lair space pls help


----------



## nard

my nocturnes need to gROWWWW


----------



## Naiad

OH YES

if anyone has an excess of familiars and wants TBT, I'd love to buy them u w u

I'm currently trying to build up my collection. aka hoard any and all familiars bc damn I really like them


----------



## Cuppycakez

Found this one for 30k?
BBCode:




Not any of the colors you mentioned but Black?


----------



## Silversea

These new bosses are neat, even if the "stuck on" runes are odd.










Lol at making one of the most harmless sea creatures a serious boss. They are quite simple to beat though, jawlockers are the ones ruining exalt levelling not them...


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> OH YES
> 
> if anyone has an excess of familiars and wants TBT, I'd love to buy them u w u
> 
> I'm currently trying to build up my collection. aka hoard any and all familiars bc damn I really like them


I have tons! lol



Cuppycakez said:


> Found this one for 30k?
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not any of the colors you mentioned but Black?



Im only looking for SD, Imp, Coatl and WC sorry! D: thank you though cuppy <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh I totally forgot about the breed part sorry <3


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> I have tons! lol
> Im only looking for SD, Imp, Coatl and WC sorry! D: thank you though cuppy <3



psst stina
would you
maybe
be willing to sell some to me 
<3 <3 <3


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> psst stina
> would you
> maybe
> be willing to sell some to me
> <3 <3 <3



most of it is arena and kelp bed familiars. you can have lol no need to pay


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> most of it is arena and kelp bed familiars. you can have lol no need to pay



stina i love you ; v ;

I'm Lafiel on FR/#86693


----------



## Silversea

Creeper$ said:


> how did you guys get your Nocs arrg



With life savings. I've never picked up an egg or a scroll but I got nocts by buying them ._. I'm now poor again. If having far more money than before the event counts as poor.


----------



## Xanarcah

WHAT EVEN HOW MUCH HP DO THESE NEW BOSSES HAVE 



It's a good thing one uses Meditate a lot and the other does Plague damage. 


This might make leveling fodder a loooot more difficult in the future. .-.


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> how did you guys get your Nocs arrg





Xanarcah said:


> WHAT EVEN HOW MUCH HP DO THESE NEW BOSSES HAVE
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good thing one uses Meditate a lot and the other does Plague damage.
> 
> 
> This might make leveling fodder a loooot more difficult in the future. .-.



A LOT
MANY SCRATCH 
SUCH ELIMINATE 
WOW


----------



## NSFW

screams i wish the chances of getting battle items were easy so i can get eliminate instead of spending treasure


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> A LOT
> MANY SCRATCH
> SUCH ELIMINATE
> WOW



At first, one showed up, and I was like "Great! Now I can get on with trying to get the cute new familiars!"

Scratch it. 

"Hang on, did I miss?

Five scratches later.

"... Are you serious..."

- - - Post Merge - - -



NSFW said:


> screams i wish the chances of getting battle items were easy so i can get eliminate instead of spending treasure



I found three Eliminate the other day farming in the Arena. o: They're not the super rarest of drops.


----------



## gnoixaim

NSFW said:


> screams i wish the chances of getting battle items were easy so i can get eliminate instead of spending treasure



I have 30 dumb berserkers from being in the Arena T.T


----------



## NSFW

Xanarcah said:


> At first, one showed up, and I was like "Great! Now I can get on with trying to get the cute new familiars!"
> 
> Scratch it.
> 
> "Hang on, did I miss?
> 
> Five scratches later.
> 
> "... Are you serious..."
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I found three Eliminate the other day farming in the Arena. o: They're not the super rarest of drops.


pft only if i was at that level 
i dont even know why i started the coli like when the nocturne event started rip i hope i can eliminate before it ends


----------



## Silversea

The new bosses aren't that bad. They waste turns meditating, are slow, and don't hurt too much unless you are weak to them.

I've levelled exalts through the golem workshop bosses, and these as well so they can easily be beaten with two lv 25 "attack priority" dragons.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I have 30 dumb berserkers from being in the Arena T.T



Well, if you sell them at 5k each, you'd have 150k, so it could be worse. 

I'm personally hoarding mine til they go up to 7 or 8k, which they do regularly. Been buying them for like 2-2.5k each.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> The new bosses aren't that bad. They waste turns meditating, are slow, and don't hurt too much unless you are weak to them.
> 
> I've levelled exalts through the golem workshop bosses, and these as well so they can easily be beaten with two lv 25 "attack priority" dragons.



Yeah, they could be a lot worse. 

Although, that first 700+ damage _hurts_.


----------



## Naiad

> dishes out the money for a nest
> becomes really poor but ayy
> one egg
> sobs


----------



## Astro0

50 gems off of getting facet for my noccy bae! /vibrates excitedly!!
next is saving up for spines  shouldn't be tooooo hard!


----------



## Astro0

Just bought this guy for 35g!!! So cute and cheap i had to!




Thinking of naming him sprinkle, any other cute ideas?

In other news im now 35g further away from facet haha


----------



## Peisinoe

Thresher loooks soooo gooood


And this accent. 









- - - Post Merge - - -

I also need ub!!!


----------



## Coach

I feel like the lag and crashes from the event scared some of the newbies off, which means less lag and more coli battles for us!


----------



## Xanarcah

Got 2 eliminate while farming for 20 minutes on the bus this morning.

Thank you, coliseum ~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Coach said:


> I feel like the lag and crashes from the event scared some of the newbies off, which means less lag and more coli battles for us!



And here is where I would battle with my coli team
if i had one
I've been on FR since June, and don't have a team.. what is this mess.
But... leveling is slow as heck, and 2 ambush stones for each dragon
*looks at prices*
nope nope nope


----------



## tamagotchi

I wanted a mate for my Nocturne but then I realized that male Nocturnes look gross, so I just bought a female instead. :')










so yes now i have gay baby nocturnes
time to spend more money on apparel and genes!!!


----------



## nard

RetroT said:


> I wanted a mate for my Nocturne but then I realized that male Nocturnes look gross, so I just bought a female instead. :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yes now i have gay baby nocturnes
> time to spend more money on apparel and genes!!!



males look cool i wanted one then u gave me a female :'(


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> males look cool i wanted one then u gave me a female :'(



males look stupid enjoy your present u nerd


----------



## Cuppycakez

My nest hatched!  
To lazy to post the other baby right now but he/she (can't remember) isn't tht pretty. I bred 2 random dragons though so.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> My nest hatched!
> To lazy to post the other baby right now but he/she (can't remember) isn't tht pretty. I bred 2 random dragons though so.



She's actually pretty cute!

----

Alright, I've gened my new Nocturne up and bought all of the apparel except the Earthen Masque and Crimson Wing Silks... ; - ;


----------



## Silversea

I think the most intimidating thing as a newbie is how long the breeding cooldown is. Second being how expensive everything is when you can only earn 75k a day if you put effort into it before coliseum party is levelled.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> My nest hatched!
> To lazy to post the other baby right now but he/she (can't remember) isn't tht pretty. I bred 2 random dragons though so.




Wow
I like


----------



## Creeper$

I FINALLY GOT SOMETHING FROM THE STUPID CHESTS OTHER THAN THE FISH OF DISAPPOINTMENT.


A LAVABORNE HOAX

I DON'T KNOW IF THAT'S REALLY GOOD OR AVERAGE BUT WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH IT


----------



## tamagotchi

Creeper$ said:


> I FINALLY GOT SOMETHING FROM THE STUPID CHESTS OTHER THAN THE FISH OF DISAPPOINTMENT.
> 
> 
> A LAVABORNE HOAX
> 
> I DON'T KNOW IF THAT'S REALLY GOOD OR AVERAGE BUT WHAT SHOULD I DO WITH IT



Congrats!! I'd say sell, unless you wanna' keep it.

--

How do people preview apparel on their actual dragons? I see people doing it all the time and I'm just?????


----------



## tamagotchi

"I have been trying for the wing silks and leg silks ..have not seen them in forever.."

****


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> And here is where I would battle with my coli team
> if i had one
> I've been on FR since June, and don't have a team.. what is this mess.
> But... leveling is slow as heck, and 2 ambush stones for each dragon
> *looks at prices*
> nope nope nope



_Psstt

You should rent level 25 dragons from me ~_


----------



## Peisinoe

RetroT said:


> Congrats!! I'd say sell, unless you wanna' keep it.
> 
> --
> 
> How do people preview apparel on their actual dragons? I see people doing it all the time and I'm just?????




Click it and it should show up?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I think it's just generic dragons not on yours


----------



## Creeper$

I want a noc so badly but I'm poor and my team is level 5

rip gathering turns


----------



## Cuppycakez

I wish we could attach a message when we send a crossroad. I mean even if its like 1 sentence or whatever.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I wish we could attach a message when we send a crossroad. I mean even if its like 1 sentence or whatever.



Same here, It'd be really cool if we could, maybe some "Attach a Message" button?.

but i'd still want the proper item trading system first imao


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Same here, It'd be really cool if we could, maybe some "Attach a Message" button?.
> 
> but i'd still want the proper item trading system first imao



Or instead of having to type in the person's username for a Crossroads....you can just go to their profile and click a button to start it. i always spell usernames wrong


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha right? I alwys have to copy/paste usernames for Cross Roads.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't wait for Baldwin and his Trading Post thing to come out.  I don't know what we're going to be able to make though.,...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Or instead of having to type in the person's username for a Crossroads....you can just go to their profile and click a button to start it. i always spell usernames wrong



YES PLEASE
I've always had to double check, or even triple check that I've typed it correctly. We have a Send Message button, can we pls have a "Send Crossroads" button.


----------



## Cuppycakez

One of us should start a thread for this in the suggestions board. 












Oh wait. I forgot



IT NEVER HELPS ANYWAY


----------



## Silversea

I forget how much easier a healing dragon makes things. No more deaths from 4 jawlockers.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> I forget how much easier a healing dragon makes things. No more deaths from 4 jawlockers.



Which dragons are healers?


----------



## Silversea

Any dragon can be, but it needs meditate stone (which some dragon breeds start out with, for instance skydancer and I think fae) and the healing stone Aid. It helps to have decent magic stat otherwise the healing is just overwritten by damage taken in the turn and you achieve nothing. Speed stat really helpful too, should be as fast or faster as your attacking dragons.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> _Psstt
> 
> You should rent level 25 dragons from me ~_


I would but I was bad with payments last time and feel bad haha <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

i want a gen 1 nocturne but i dont want to spend money on giving it irishim ):l sigh


----------



## Cuppycakez

I love how the end of the link in the Morphology part of the Scrying Workshop says "morphin time"


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> i want a gen 1 nocturne but i dont want to spend money on giving it irishim ):l sigh




Rip me

Crystal curr and ub 

But so pretty. Now I got a boy bab I need to sCRY


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> I love how the end of the link in the Morphology part of the Scrying Workshop says "morphin time"



Yeah I noticed that as well xD


----------



## Aryxia

Selling this kid for 4K b/c I'm in desperate need of lair space


----------



## f11

Twilight Sparkle said:


> And here is where I would battle with my coli team
> if i had one
> I've been on FR since June, and don't have a team.. what is this mess.
> But... leveling is slow as heck, and 2 ambush stones for each dragon
> *looks at prices*
> nope nope nope


same. im just so lazy...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Rip me
> 
> Crystal curr and ub
> 
> But so pretty. Now I got a boy bab I need to sCRY



im a picky lil snob who only really likes irishim
rip
but, crystal IS more expensive so ill give you that XD (at least i assume it is?)
i do have irishim scrolls but i didnt want to use them ): i wanted them to sit in my hoard forever because i suck at doing anything with things i have


----------



## Cuppycakez

The name kitten munched got banned. I wonder why.....


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> im a picky lil snob who only really likes irishim
> rip
> but, crystal IS more expensive so ill give you that XD (at least i assume it is?)
> i do have irishim scrolls but i didnt want to use them ): i wanted them to sit in my hoard forever because i suck at doing anything with things i have



300gs more. It was same but they raised it after facet release!!! Those bums. 

Doooo it. Gene em!!! Fall prey to the nocs


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> 300gs more. It was same but they raised it after facet release!!! Those bums.
> 
> Doooo it. Gene em!!! Fall prey to the nocs



wow really? ew. gross :/
I DONT EVEN HAVE A NOC YET /sobbing
i need to find a cheap one with good colors bc im too lazy to farm...


----------



## f11

If anyone in ice could like  snipe a tiger bc that dom discount, yeee, id pay you back.


----------



## Shirohibiki

is this baby for 240g okay or..? [sweats] I DONT KNOW PRICING

-wipes brow- i bought her... there go all my gems but, I HAVE A GEN1 NOC AND I AM PLEASED
her tert is awful but thats ok


----------



## Creeper$

llllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> is this baby for 240g okay or..? [sweats] I DONT KNOW PRICING
> 
> -wipes brow- i bought her... there go all my gems but, I HAVE A GEN1 NOC AND I AM PLEASED
> her tert is awful but thats ok


Welcome to the ugly tert club! <3   Gosh, Tomato doesn't go with qua and some random brown color


----------



## Shirohibiki

Creeper$ said:


> llllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuucccccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyy



its not luck, its spending all my money 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Welcome to the ugly tert club! <3   Gosh, Tomato doesn't go with qua and some random brown color



im used to ugly terts; lots of my dergs have em so its okay


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

brb screaming


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohh ok. You'll fit right in!

- - - Post Merge - - -



- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> brb screaming



Yayyy!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> brb screaming



yooooo gz O: open or sell?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Yayyy!



literally i just grinded 2 chests, and was like "hey why not" and hERE COMES A EGG.
I think I'll keep it back for tomorrow so I can has a 2015 nocturne.


----------



## Silversea

After all that chest grinding, at least there is a butt-rock to accompany your precious egg. 

(figurative story, never happened to me)


----------



## Camillion

Any of yall getting locked out of your accounts? Seems someone has been trying to figure out passwords for a lot of people and thus locking a lot of people out :c


----------



## Creeper$

Twilight Sparkle said:


> brb screaming



eveRYONE BUT MEEEEE


----------



## Cuppycakez

Camillion said:


> Any of yall getting locked out of your accounts? Seems someone has been trying to figure out passwords for a lot of people and thus locking a lot of people out :c



Oh wow that sucks.. ;-; I haven't been locked out yet nor have I heard of anyone else being locked out but.


----------



## Aryxia

Camillion said:


> Any of yall getting locked out of your accounts? Seems someone has been trying to figure out passwords for a lot of people and thus locking a lot of people out :c



Good thing I'm poor uwu


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Camillion said:


> Any of yall getting locked out of your accounts? Seems someone has been trying to figure out passwords for a lot of people and thus locking a lot of people out :c



(wait i swear I've seen you on another site...)

Nope... thank goodness. Hoping I wont get hit, people need to go and grow up.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yay! I just traded this gal:





for this gal!





I LOVE her~! She's so pretty! Caribbean/Magenta/Sunshine!!


----------



## Silversea

HAPPY 555 pages of Flight Rising. *confetti*


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Sunshine!!





here comes the sun


----------



## Peisinoe

im so addicted to accents now but they're so expensive $$$$ i should learn how to make em


----------



## Creeper$

Stina said:


> im so addicted to accents now but they're so expensive $$$$ i should learn how to make em



yeeeeee make them affordable so we don't fall to $$$


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeh Stina you should!  then teach me how to make them


----------



## Peisinoe

also guys companion comets hit 600k D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok guys!!!! i need ps first lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Don't know what tht is but I'm guessing its something cool so now I want it and that suck.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> also guys companion comets hit 600k D:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ok guys!!!! i need ps first lol



-looks at her companion comet-
-looks at 600k-
mm_mmmmmmmm...._
ill keep it for now but its SO TEMPTING TO SELL IT

also that bae is super pretty cuppy ;A;!!





thats what it looks like cuppy^ the comet thing next to my derg


----------



## Creeper$

Shirohibiki said:


> -looks at her companion comet-
> -looks at 600k-
> mm_mmmmmmmm...._
> ill keep it for now but its SO TEMPTING TO SELL IT
> 
> also that bae is super pretty cuppy ;A;!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what it looks like cuppy^ the comet thing next to my derg



WHY CANT MY DERGS LOOK LIKE THATTTTT


----------



## Shirohibiki

Creeper$ said:


> WHY CANT MY DERGS LOOK LIKE THATTTTT



they can if u spend cash on em lmao


----------



## Creeper$

Shirohibiki said:


> they can if u spend cash on em lmao



It all makes sense now...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Creeper$ said:


> It all makes sense now...



 or, if ur super good at makin money like xanarcah~


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> or, if ur super good at makin money like xanarcah~



^^^

Xan is pro goddess


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> ^^^
> 
> Xan is pro goddess



I accept this title. xD


----------



## Creeper$

SERIOUSLY BUT HOW DO YOU MAKE ALL THAT $$$$


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> SERIOUSLY BUT HOW DO YOU MAKE ALL THAT $$$$



don't wear pants and sell your soul

- - - Post Merge - - -

Lafiel and Shiro are awesome at dressing up their dragons....

help me


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> SERIOUSLY BUT HOW DO YOU MAKE ALL THAT $$$$



Buying and selling things. My empire is built on a foundation of small but numerous gains. Mostly I only show off my big achievements (I bought a Fire Sprite for 175k the other day, it's my newest best snipe~), because they're exciting and no one really cares that I've been buying Berserkers for around 2-3k each and have like 125 of them I'm hoarding until they go up to like 8k. But in reality I make most of my money from the small things.


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Buying and selling things. My empire is built on a foundation of small but numerous gains. Mostly I only show off my big achievements (I bought a Fire Sprite for 175k the other day, it's my newest best snipe~), because they're exciting and no one really cares that I've been buying Berserkers for around 2-3k each and have like 125 of them I'm hoarding until they go up to like 8k. But in reality I make most of my money from the small things.



I'm planning on making most of my money by getting pretty dragons with high demand genes, breeding, and selling the babes. Not a very original approach, I know. But I would only sell according to supply and demand. Is there good income with this strategy?

I'm not smart or savvy enough to do what you do lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> don't wear pants and sell your soul
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lafiel and Shiro are awesome at dressing up their dragons....
> 
> help me



sell my soul...i might take you up on that


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> I'm planning on making most of my money by getting pretty dragons with high demand genes, breeding, and selling the babes. Not a very original approach, I know. But I would only sell according to supply and demand. Is there good income with this strategy?
> 
> I'm not smart or savvy enough to do what you do lol



Yeah, if you can find a combo that's got great demand, then I don't see why it shouldn't work!

I made 12mil in 2 weeks with Crystal dragons, so there are DEFINITELY dragon buyers. I'd suggest trying your hand at the Noc market, since they're the newest and most wanted thing right now. CryFace is probably the next best seller, after Nocs.


----------



## Creeper$

Xanarcah said:


> Yeah, if you can find a combo that's got great demand, then I don't see why it shouldn't work!
> 
> I made 12mil in 2 weeks with Crystal dragons, so there are DEFINITELY dragon buyers. I'd suggest trying your hand at the Noc market, since they're the newest and most wanted thing right now. CryFace is probably the next best seller, after Nocs.



12MIL WTF TEACH ME UR WAYS SENPAI


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> I'm planning on making most of my money by getting pretty dragons with high demand genes, breeding, and selling the babes. Not a very original approach, I know. But I would only sell according to supply and demand. Is there good income with this strategy?
> 
> I'm not smart or savvy enough to do what you do lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> sell my soul...i might take you up on that



good im accepting them. B)

- - - Post Merge - - -







its about to happen guys 1k chests challenge!!!


----------



## Astro0

Stina said:


> good im accepting them. B)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its about to happen guys 1k chests challenge!!!



omg good luck i bet you're gonna get so much!


----------



## Xanarcah

Creeper$ said:


> 12MIL WTF TEACH ME UR WAYS SENPAI



Easily the most profitable time I've ever had on FR, it was great. : D 

Unfortunately, I'm good at spending all my money on stuff I don't need because I think it's a good deal, so I didn't even get my Light Sprite after all that. .-.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> its about to happen guys 1k chests challenge!!!



YESSSSSS

Be sure to post what number chest you're on when you get something awesome!


----------



## Creeper$

Stina said:


> good im accepting them. B)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its about to happen guys 1k chests challenge!!!



suddenly im very scared....wait how much are souls going for these days?




but JFC THATS ALOT OF CHESTS


----------



## Peisinoe

Stack 1:

35 Chests in- Sunbeam Ursa
36 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
74 Chests in Livewire Grizzly


----------



## Silversea

Stina said:


> Stack 1:
> 
> 35 Chests in- Sunbeam Ursa
> 36 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 74 Chests in Livewire Grizzly



Already doing better than I did. I opened 150 and got nothing which is when I started selling...

Also 1000 chests x 2,000t = 2 million you should make yourself rich :c


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Already doing better than I did. I opened 150 and got nothing which is when I started selling...



Right though? 

I've gotten like, 5 familiars so far, out of all the chests I've opened. Gonna have to resort to buying them at this rate.


----------



## Creeper$

250 chests and one bear mimic...wow i suck at this


----------



## Silversea

The imposter bears went down to 20k but most are above 30k now...get them while you can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

150000 gems for bone fiend ow.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> The imposter bears went down to 20k but most are above 30k now...get them while you can.



I for serious have only 24k left right now. Gotta stop buying stuff I don't neeeeddd.


----------



## Silversea

The manta ray bosses have about 8800 life. I'll do more experiments later see if I can get a closer estimate.


----------



## Astro0

y they gotta make nocturne breed change scrolls a .04% drop or something ridic like that?? like damn

- - - Post Merge - - -

yeeess i found another egg! once that is sold i can buy facet!!


----------



## Silversea

Latest mantarune tests have determined life to be over 8649 but less than 8811.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Already doing better than I did. I opened 150 and got nothing which is when I started selling...
> 
> Also 1000 chests x 2,000t = 2 million you should make yourself rich :c



hahaha i did the math i could but it's ok. B) i got 90% of what i need in game and 3 nocturne scrolls.

they'll make me rich later on. they're at 3.5m now. so after event i project increase?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stack 2

34 Chests in- Livewire
60 Chests in Nocturne Egg
70 Chests in- Jaw locker
75 Chests in- Ectoplasmine


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> don't wear pants and sell your soul
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lafiel and Shiro are awesome at dressing up their dragons....
> 
> help me




ahaha you're funny
:')

Guess who only has 190k now ayyy


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> ahaha you're funny
> :')
> 
> Guess who only has 190k now ayyy



im serious!! dress up me dragons for me



also....

Stack 3:
16 Chests in- Jawlocker
29 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
34 Chests in Graveyard Guardian

Stack 4:
10 Chests in Jawlocker
38 Chests in Nocturne Egg
69 Chests in Sundial Imposter
97 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony


----------



## Astro0

omg what even is my luck today, 2 eggs, 2 mimic bears and a crowned bonepriest chest!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Woah came back to 3 pages.  So much reading....I'm so lzy right now. Anyway, that comet thing is cool. Where did it come from?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Someone posted a picture of their money on DR and unless they edited it somehow it looks like they have 165 BILLION TREASURE


----------



## Creeper$

Why are gen ones so wanted?


----------



## Silversea

Creeper$ said:


> Why are gen ones so wanted?



It's a thing on adoptable sites all over the world. Many people are quite picky about lineages, and generation 1s are highly prized because they can "start" a lineage and have no risk of being inbred.


----------



## Astro0

!!!my bab all genned up!!!




so preeetty!
cant wait for her to grow on roll over!!


----------



## Silversea

Ugh fed up of trying to determine jawlocker's health. Coliseum keeps crashing just as I get my setup ready. They have at least 1846 life anyway, and not much more.

Mantarune, just over 8649.
Wave sweeper, just over 8514-8811.

Perhaps mantarune and wave sweeper have equal health, don't know. In that case the estimate for both is 8649-8800.


----------



## Peisinoe

1002 CHEST CHALLENGE

Stack 1:
35 Chests in- Sunbeam Ursa
36 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
74 Chest in- Livewire Grizzly 

Stack 2:
34 Chests in- Livewire
60 Chests in Nocturne Egg
70 Chests in- Jaw locker
75 Chests in- Ectoplasmine

Stack 3:
16 Chests in- Jawlocker
29 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
34 Chests in Graveyard Guardian

Stack 4:
10 Chests in Jawlocker
38 Chests in Nocturne Egg
69 Chests in Sundial Imposter
97 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony

Stack 5:
50 Chests in Hibernal Starbear
65 Chests in Snaring Mimic & Nocturne Egg
91 Chests in Ectoplasmine

Stack 6:
10 Chests in Slumbering Charlatan
22 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
92 Chests in Nocturne Egg

Stack 7:
29 Chests in Sundial Imposter
63 Chests in Nocturne Egg

Stack 8:
2 Chests in Nocturne Egg
23 Chests in Cragbacked Boldursa
34 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
43 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
52 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
98 Chests in Ectoplasmine

Stack 9:
30 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
47 Chests in nocturne egg
55 Chests in Nocturne Egg
63 Chests in Jawlocker
78 Chests in Voltspire

Stack 10:
1 Chest in Fungusbearing Phony
21 Snarling Mimic
61 Chests in Noc Egg
72 Fungusbearing Phony
83 Fungusbearing Phony

Last 12 chests
12th chest- Sunbeam Ursa


Overall haul:
9 eggs
**** ton of fungus


----------



## Silversea

Decisions...

Having a banana-winged nocturne is tough.







I like the aqua spines though.


----------



## Xanarcah

Stina said:


> 1002 CHEST CHALLENGE
> 
> Stack 1:
> 35 Chests in- Sunbeam Ursa
> 36 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 74 Chest in- Livewire Grizzly
> 
> Stack 2:
> 34 Chests in- Livewire
> 60 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 70 Chests in- Jaw locker
> 75 Chests in- Ectoplasmine
> 
> Stack 3:
> 16 Chests in- Jawlocker
> 29 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
> 34 Chests in Graveyard Guardian
> 
> Stack 4:
> 10 Chests in Jawlocker
> 38 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 69 Chests in Sundial Imposter
> 97 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 
> Stack 5:
> 50 Chests in Hibernal Starbear
> 65 Chests in Snaring Mimic & Nocturne Egg
> 91 Chests in Ectoplasmine
> 
> Stack 6:
> 10 Chests in Slumbering Charlatan
> 22 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 92 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 
> Stack 7:
> 29 Chests in Sundial Imposter
> 63 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 
> Stack 8:
> 2 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 23 Chests in Cragbacked Boldursa
> 34 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 43 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 52 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
> 98 Chests in Ectoplasmine
> 
> Stack 9:
> 30 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 47 Chests in nocturne egg
> 55 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 63 Chests in Jawlocker
> 78 Chests in Voltspire
> 
> Stack 10:
> 1 Chest in Fungusbearing Phony
> 21 Snarling Mimic
> 61 Chests in Noc Egg
> 72 Fungusbearing Phony
> 83 Fungusbearing Phony
> 
> Last 12 chests
> 12th chest- Sunbeam Ursa
> 
> 
> Overall haul:
> 9 eggs
> **** ton of fungus



_Very impressive. _


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Decisions...
> 
> Having a banana-winged nocturne is tough.



i kind of like it. try ripple or current lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> _Very impressive. _



thank you!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> don't wear pants and sell your soul
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Lafiel and Shiro are awesome at dressing up their dragons....
> 
> help me



im actually literally the worst at it dont look at me
i only dress up the ones based off of characters for the most part, because i have 10 pages of apparel and no idea what to do with it. rip


----------



## Creeper$

Wait Noc scrolls are 3.5 mil?

Hey Stina, how much are souls going for these days?


----------



## tamagotchi

habby new byear


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> 1002 CHEST CHALLENGE
> 
> Stack 1:
> 35 Chests in- Sunbeam Ursa
> 36 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 74 Chest in- Livewire Grizzly
> 
> Stack 2:
> 34 Chests in- Livewire
> 60 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 70 Chests in- Jaw locker
> 75 Chests in- Ectoplasmine
> 
> Stack 3:
> 16 Chests in- Jawlocker
> 29 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
> 34 Chests in Graveyard Guardian
> 
> Stack 4:
> 10 Chests in Jawlocker
> 38 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 69 Chests in Sundial Imposter
> 97 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 
> Stack 5:
> 50 Chests in Hibernal Starbear
> 65 Chests in Snaring Mimic & Nocturne Egg
> 91 Chests in Ectoplasmine
> 
> Stack 6:
> 10 Chests in Slumbering Charlatan
> 22 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 92 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 
> Stack 7:
> 29 Chests in Sundial Imposter
> 63 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 
> Stack 8:
> 2 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 23 Chests in Cragbacked Boldursa
> 34 CHests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 43 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 52 Chests in Jadecarved Decoy
> 98 Chests in Ectoplasmine
> 
> Stack 9:
> 30 Chests in Fungusbearing Phony
> 47 Chests in nocturne egg
> 55 Chests in Nocturne Egg
> 63 Chests in Jawlocker
> 78 Chests in Voltspire
> 
> Stack 10:
> 1 Chest in Fungusbearing Phony
> 21 Snarling Mimic
> 61 Chests in Noc Egg
> 72 Fungusbearing Phony
> 83 Fungusbearing Phony
> 
> Last 12 chests
> 12th chest- Sunbeam Ursa
> 
> 
> Overall haul:
> 9 eggs
> **** ton of fungus



gimme an egg and ill dress up one of ur dergs 4 u
_[muffled crying]_

- - - Post Merge - - -

O HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS


----------



## Creeper$

pfftt guys its 9:37 here


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Shirohibiki said:


> O HAPPY NEW YEAR FOLKS


woot woot happy new year guys


rollover pls come soon 
I need to hatch this Nocturne after rollover for a new years one... bUT ITS SO TEMPTING.


----------



## Xanarcah

I wonder which dragon will be the last of this year and which will be the first of next. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I wonder which dragon will be the last of this year and which will be the first of next. o:



I don't know but there will be people  trying to get them. >:3


----------



## Silversea

I felt inspired to open 200 more chests. And I got nothing but food, puppets and mirrors. Well at least I won't need to restock food for a while.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> I felt inspired to open 200 more chests. And I got nothing but food, puppets and mirrors. Well at least I won't need to restock food for a while.



rip silversea
thats how i look at it lol... _moar flounders pls_


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guess who I just sniped in the AH! 

This is TwistTie. Already named, 2 weeks old, and for 3500 Treasure! She's actually very cute. I might keep her and gene her up even though she was meant to be exalt fodder. 




But I don't know how to gene her up. :/
I need some help.. Which is better?






 or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Guess who I just sniped in the AH!
> 
> This is TwistTie. Already named, 2 weeks old, and for 3500 Treasure! She's actually very cute. I might keep her and gene her up even though she was meant to be exalt fodder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But I don't know how to gene her up. :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I need some help.. Which is better?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?



#2. There's too much going on with eye spots


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> #2. There's too much going on with eye spots



That's what I was thinking..and that way I only have to buy Crystal!


----------



## Shirohibiki

neither because irishim is superior to all other genes, **** crystal


----------



## Creeper$

is coli down for any of you guys too?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I'm also tempted to stay up like 2 more hours just to see my nest.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ok ok ill admit crystal looks okay in that color finE FINE


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> is coli down for any of you guys too?



It's working for me?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> neither because irishim is superior to all other genes, **** crystal



Well she looks semi boring to me either way so.  I just want to keep her to keep her. Kind of like safety because I don't want her exalted.


----------



## Astro0

cute babs just hatched alert!




XYY 




I'm thinking 100k for the first bab
and 15k for the second one!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Sorry I'm posting a lot but anyway. I was looking at one of my dragons.
AND LOOK AT THEIR DAD


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> im actually literally the worst at it dont look at me
> i only dress up the ones based off of characters for the most part, because i have 10 pages of apparel and no idea what to do with it. rip



s a m e

altho i will take those fungus bbs tyvm

jk 

Damn tho Stina ; v;


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Sorry I'm posting a lot but anyway. I was looking at one of my dragons.
> AND LOOK AT THEIR DAD



omg those bows make him so cute!!!

@astro;; the second one is cute O: sadly less cute as an adult ): rip


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> omg those bows make him so cute!!!
> 
> @astro;; the second one is cute O: sadly less cute as an adult ): rip



ahh i hate when that happens! i have his dad who looks pretty close just with coal wings instead of pink ones and i think he is super cute  hopefully someone will love him haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> ahh i hate when that happens! i have his dad who looks pretty close just with coal wings instead of pink ones and i think he is super cute  hopefully someone will love him haha



if i had more room i would -_- need dat lair exp........ sighs deeply


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> if i had more room i would -_- need dat lair exp........ sighs deeply



how much is your next one? mines up to like 400kT and i crey even though yours is like so much more haha
i feel like i should clean out my lair or something, make some room...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> how much is your next one? mines up to like 400kT and i crey even though yours is like so much more haha
> i feel like i should clean out my lair or something, make some room...



my next one is 800k, anddddd i dont even wanna know what the one after that is. :/ im like 200k off of it lol rip,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, wtb being xanarcah so i could easily pay it off sobs


----------



## Naiad

> puts a really cute pastel pair on a nest
> 1 egg
> puts 2 random RTB dergs on a nest
> 3 eggs

n o 
; - ;


----------



## tamagotchi

buy my tbt for treasure 2k15

why are crimson wing silks so damn hard to find


----------



## Creeper$

happy new year guys

- - - Post Merge - - -

[it just turned 12 where I am]


----------



## Astro0

Creeper$ said:


> happy new year guys
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> [it just turned 12 where I am]



happy new years! (its 6:40pm Jan 1st here )


----------



## gnoixaim

omfg, i am so blessed for hatching this bby.






jade/jade/silver
YAY 2015


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ayy new year nocturnes


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> ayy new year nocturnes








o mg 

ayyyy


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> my next one is 800k, anddddd i dont even wanna know what the one after that is. :/ im like 200k off of it lol rip,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, wtb being xanarcah so i could easily pay it off sobs



Man, 800k is some serious expansion money. o: 


Also, it would still take forever to get the money to expand if you were me, because you'd be distracted buying a ton of other crap you don't need before you ever got there. xD;


----------



## Astro0

/unHOLY SCREECHING SHE GREW UP!!


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> omfg, i am so blessed for hatching this bby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jade/jade/silver
> YAY 2015



_Niiice~_

A double, and those colors, wow.


----------



## Creeper$

Astro0 said:


> /unHOLY SCREECHING SHE GREW UP!!



Gandalf whisper:

KEEP IT SECRET KEEP IT SAFE


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> /unHOLY SCREECHING SHE GREW UP!!



That is one fabulous Nocturne!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> o mg
> 
> ayyyy



omg
my ones tert is goldenrod... yours is sunshine o my gosh.
now if only one was female


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> That is one fabulous Nocturne!



Thank you! Im pretty proud haha

I should probs stop talking about her so much, im probably annoying everyone hehehe


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> Thank you! Im pretty proud haha
> 
> I should probs stop talking about her so much, im probably annoying everyone hehehe



pshh you're fine

I've gushed too much about mine :')







taking this chance to gush more rip

I'm so proud of them ; v ;
If only I had the money to customize them rip
//runs to coli


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> pshh you're fine
> 
> I've gushed too much about mine :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> taking this chance to gush more rip
> 
> I'm so proud of them ; v ;
> If only I had the money to customize them rip
> //runs to coli



Omg they are sooo beautiful! Im so glad they released the nocturnes and theyre so cuuuttteeee


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> Omg they are sooo beautiful! Im so glad they released the nocturnes and theyre so cuuuttteeee



samee
I really want cute Nocturne pairs now thoo ; v ;
I'm going to be so poor because of these dang things :')


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> samee
> I really want cute Nocturne pairs now thoo ; v ;
> I'm going to be so poor because of these dang things :')



I know! I got a pretty coatl for my girlie because crystal male nocturnes in the colour i want would be soooo much haha


----------



## Libra

Happy New Year, everyone! May 2015 be an absolutely wonderful and amazing year for all of you! 

I don't have any real goals for FR this year, other than maybe _finally_ getting a Coatl pair I really like (and can afford, haha).


----------



## Hibiki

How do I join this game _Cri_ I always miss registration


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hibiki said:


> How do I join this game _Cri_ I always miss registration



I reckon another registration window will pop up later this month, or next month. Since October, they seem to be appearing once every month.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hibiki said:


> How do I join this game _Cri_ I always miss registration



I reckon another registration window will pop up later this month, or next month. Since October, they seem to be appearing once every month.


----------



## Libra

So, quick question for those here who play New Leaf as well. I'm thinking of resetting my town and there are a few things I'd like to transfer (which the lovely Stina has offered me to help with <3), but I really don't want to transfer all the in-game bells I have (because 1) that's going to take too much time, and 2) I really don't want to make a mess of Stina's town), so I was thinking that maybe when I need bells, I could exchange them for FR Gems? Would anyone be interested in that?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh, my post isn't showing. Hopefully this'll help.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope, didn't help. Seems like the glitch is back!


----------



## Peisinoe

Before festival most likely because they like to mess with newbies


----------



## Astro0

Libra said:


> So, quick question for those here who play New Leaf as well. I'm thinking of resetting my town and there are a few things I'd like to transfer (which the lovely Stina has offered me to help with <3), but I really don't want to transfer all the in-game bells I have (because 1) that's going to take too much time, and 2) I really don't want to make a mess of Stina's town), so I was thinking that maybe when I need bells, I could exchange them for FR Gems? Would anyone be interested in that?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uh, my post isn't showing. Hopefully this'll help.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nope, didn't help. Seems like the glitch is back!



ayyy i'd defs be keen, i have like 90mil bells that i dont use ever haha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Libra said:


> So, quick question for those here who play New Leaf as well. I'm thinking of resetting my town and there are a few things I'd like to transfer (which the lovely Stina has offered me to help with <3), but I really don't want to transfer all the in-game bells I have (because 1) that's going to take too much time, and 2) I really don't want to make a mess of Stina's town), so I was thinking that maybe when I need bells, I could exchange them for FR Gems? Would anyone be interested in that?


I don't play New Leaf as much as I used to, but I'd be love to exchange bells for gems. I think I've got about 2mil in my bank at the moment.


----------



## Peisinoe

I want to hatch all the eggs I got. But I will not

I did hath 2 I can't help it!! Also both have ice eyes. It was meant to be D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg everyones nocs are so cute!!! -kisses them all on the nose-
i should really buckle down and farm coli instead of giving up after 5 seconds...rip
i wish i knew how many chests ive opened omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

mantarunes are utterly annoying ****, kelp beds is garbage for literally 200 more exp -- this is stupid im staying in the mire for the rest of my life (for training exalt fodder i mean)


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> omg everyones nocs are so cute!!! -kisses them all on the nose-
> i should really buckle down and farm coli instead of giving up after 5 seconds...rip
> i wish i knew how many chests ive opened omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> mantarunes are utterly annoying ****, kelp beds is garbage for literally 200 more exp -- this is stupid im staying in the mire for the rest of my life (for training exalt fodder i mean)



Mire 600-1200 xp
Kelp Beds 1200-2200 xp (3600 for bosses)

Come on :c go beat up some sea life.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys so i traded for a rlly cute nocturne
and um well my hand slipped









I can get the Current and Smoke on my own, thats fine. But I need help with getting the Crystal scroll. So, I'm selling the following old festival chests.

Icecore Chest (Crystalline Gala 2014): 650k
All these three are from Starfall Celebration 2014.
Arcane Gift Chest: 97k
Starfall Spell Chest: 120k
Spectral Chest: 200k
All are on the AH, all are cheapest on AH.
halp me
I'm willing to haggle and drop prices lower for you guys.


----------



## Aryxia

I FINALLY GOT A NOCTURNE 





Now I just need to gene her up:


----------



## Peisinoe

Broke again sigh


----------



## Cuppycakez

When you sold a dragon but you kind of want it back.    
Oh wait never mind he doesn't look as good as an adult.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> mantarunes are utterly annoying ****, kelp beds is garbage for literally 200 more exp -- this is stupid im staying in the mire for the rest of my life (for training exalt fodder i mean)



omg but theyre cute thoo


----------



## Cuppycakez

I impulse bought this dragon and I'm pretty happy about it!





Here she is grown up!

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> Mire 600-1200 xp
> Kelp Beds 1200-2200 xp (3600 for bosses)
> 
> Come on :c go beat up some sea life.



-angry muttering- mire has always treated me well. kelp beds is always annoying for me to train exalts for. I DONT WANNA BEAT UP SEA LIFE. cries

- - - Post Merge - - -



RetroT said:


> omg but theyre cute thoo



cute but annoying ):<


----------



## Libra

I just bought myself this little one:






Primary: Sunshine Crystal
Secondary: Crimson Shimmer
Tertiary: Maize Smoke

I can't figure out how to post what he'll look like once grown up, so I'll post another picture once he's an adult.

So... Any ideas for a name, please?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Libra said:


> I just bought myself this little one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primary: Sunshine Crystal
> Secondary: Crimson Shimmer
> Tertiary: Maize Smoke
> 
> I can't figure out how to post what he'll look like once grown up, so I'll post another picture once he's an adult.
> 
> So... Any ideas for a name, please?







there u go
library -> scrying workshop -> predict morphology

id help u with names if i could even name my own dergs lol


----------



## Libra

Shirohibiki said:


> library -> scrying workshop -> predict morphology



Haha, I knew that, but I thought there was some way to let you post the image, rather than taking a screenshot, LOL. Thanks, anyway. <3


----------



## tamagotchi

It looks like the petals are fusing with her gems.
Nocturne wings look like they're dripping.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Libra said:


> Haha, I knew that, but I thought there was some way to let you post the image, rather than taking a screenshot, LOL. Thanks, anyway. <3



OH IM SORRY I FEEL LIKE A DUMBASS rip
lays on side
and no afaik its just screenies? i could be wrong tho.
edit: no i just tested it and when youre scrying, you can right click and "view image" and get a transparent version of the derg 

STEALS RETROS BANANA NOC
_MINE_


----------



## Cuppycakez

SHIRO! CALM YA SELF! NOW WE CAN'T TAKE IT UNTIL RETRO FORGETS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean..what a pretty derg Retro.


----------



## Creeper$

I realized that I needed to start coli grinding.

And then I realized that to start coli grinding, I needed to faire grind more.

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> I realized that I needed to start coli grinding.
> 
> And then I realized that to start coli grinding, I needed to faire grind more.
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


Why do you have to Fair grind to Coli grind? You just need 3 dragons to start?


----------



## Silversea

Creeper$ said:


> I realized that I needed to start coli grinding.
> 
> And then I realized that to start coli grinding, I needed to faire grind more.
> 
> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu



Coli grinding is the besssssssttttttttttttttt do it.


----------



## Creeper$

cuz i need to buy all these battle stones like eliminate and stuff.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> SHIRO! CALM YA SELF! NOW WE CAN'T TAKE IT UNTIL RETRO FORGETS!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mean..what a pretty derg Retro.



I'm watching you. > n >


----------



## Aryxia

ugh i really need to start coli grindig but im too lazy to level up my dergs otokeeeeee


----------



## Cuppycakez

flower child said:


> I'm watching you. > n >



OMG WHO ARE YOU 
    

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> cuz i need to buy all these battle stones like eliminate and stuff.



You don't need those until you get up to a higher level.  Like a lot higher.


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> OMG WHO ARE YOU
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need those until you get up to a higher level.  Like a lot higher.



Who knows!  (this is like my 5th name change lmaoo)

I wish Maturity Scrolls didn't cost so much omg. ; _ ;


----------



## Creeper$

my team is at the level where they can use eliminate...


----------



## Cuppycakez

flower child said:


> Who knows!  (this is like my 5th name change lmaoo)
> 
> I wish Maturity Scrolls didn't cost so much omg. ; _ ;



I honestly only knew who you were from your user title xD


----------



## Peisinoe

im so tired of coli grinding :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> im so tired of coli grinding :/



i got like 18 chests from grinding today and gave up
i also got 2 exalt fodders to lvl 8 but, i really have no stamina anymore lmao......... im never gonna get a scroll/egg/any of the fake bears


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> i got like 18 chests from grinding today and gave up
> i also got 2 exalt fodders to lvl 8 but, i really have no stamina anymore lmao......... im never gonna get a scroll/egg/any of the fake bears



if i find another egg, would you like it? ^_^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Man why are Windbound Plumages so exspensive. It would be PERFECT for my Windsinger themed dragon.


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> i got like 18 chests from grinding today and gave up
> i also got 2 exalt fodders to lvl 8 but, i really have no stamina anymore lmao......... im never gonna get a scroll/egg/any of the fake bears



Which bears do you not have? : ) <3


----------



## Creeper$

Astro0 said:


> if i find another egg, would you like it? ^_^



I WOULD

YEA ILL JUST FILL IN FOR SHIRO NOW HEH


----------



## Astro0

... has anyone else gotten a flower bomb?? ahahah!


----------



## Silversea

Astro0 said:


> ... has anyone else gotten a flower bomb?? ahahah!



No idea what that is.

I just bought a mammertee because it was the last Kelp Beds familiar I need other than Maren.

*goes to coliseum*
*mammertee drops on first battle*

cri


----------



## Cuppycakez

I want to be able to have 4 dragons at once in the Coli. ;-; 

There's 4 monsters in the Kelp beds all the time. Darn Jaw lockers.


----------



## tamagotchi

ii just need 1 more masque for my nocturne couple
i dONT EVEN CARE WHAT KIND PLEASE


----------



## Silversea

Going to wait to the 3rd or 4th to open the rest of my chests. Just in case the price goes up again...

The past few days income has pretty much all been Swipp stuff.


----------



## Naiad

//rolls in

free babs yes
send CR and take them pls

//rolls out


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Going to wait to the 3rd or 4th to open the rest of my chests. Just in case the price goes up again...
> 
> The past few days income has pretty much all been Swipp stuff.



Have you tried selling food? I think it usually goes for around 25t per point. Seafood is especially sought after, if I remember correctly. If you've been farming in the Kelp Beds, you should have stacks and stacks of it by now.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Have you tried selling food? I think it usually goes for around 25t per point. Seafood is especially sought after, if I remember correctly. If you've been farming in the Kelp Beds, you should have stacks and stacks of it by now.



I've seen free foodbanks floating around but never really thought of selling food. Presumably it would just get lost on the AH and maybe better for forums but that is something to experiment with I guess.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I've seen free foodbanks floating around but never really thought of selling food. Presumably it would just get lost on the AH and maybe better for forums but that is something to experiment with I guess.



I dunno, one of my friends makes most of her money from selling food stacks in the AH. If you've got spare stacks, it might not be a bad way to earn some extra treasure.


----------



## Silversea

I'll see if it works out. I know I tried it before during the first week of joining but nothing sold, but it is worth another try.

So I've learned that marketplace "restocks" don't seem to include everything. I've been refreshing it for several days but still haven't seen peacock firebird or either of the floracat or vulstal familiars. I was about to buy something in apparel earlier and it gave an error, when I refreshed all 5 pages of apparel disappeared and it said out of stock. Working out its mysteries will give me something to do anyway.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I'll see if it works out. I know I tried it before during the first week of joining but nothing sold, but it is worth another try.
> 
> So I've learned that marketplace "restocks" don't seem to include everything. I've been refreshing it for several days but still haven't seen peacock firebird or either of the floracat or vulstal familiars. I was about to buy something in apparel earlier and it gave an error, when I refreshed all 5 pages of apparel disappeared and it said out of stock. Working out its mysteries will give me something to do anyway.



Try selling only full or half stacks? From what I know, those sell best. 

Also, there are Velvet Floracats in the right now. o: Well, there were two of them...


----------



## tamagotchi

gUYS THEY'RE FINISHED
*MY GAY BABIES ARE FINISHED*


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Try selling only full or half stacks? From what I know, those sell best.
> 
> Also, there are Velvet Floracats in the right now. o: Well, there were two of them...



Perhaps they are just bought so quickly. Are the same familiars always restocked under the same page, or must I search through all 3-6 pages?


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Perhaps they are just bought so quickly. Are the same familiars always restocked under the same page, or must I search through all 3-6 pages?



I think new stuff stocks on the first page and pushes back the old stuff but I'm only like 90% sure about that. Catching restocks is not my specialty. o:

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> gUYS THEY'RE FINISHED
> *MY GAY BABIES ARE FINISHED*



I love how the gembond blends with the petals!


----------



## Silversea

Yeah you are right, new restocks are bumped to the front.


----------



## Peisinoe

I've caught Vustals before.

Also regarding food stack selling. I sell full 99. I do not sell at lowest AH price I go above 2-3k and it still sells lol.


----------



## Creeper$

flower child said:


> gUYS THEY'RE FINISHED
> *MY GAY BABIES ARE FINISHED*



LOVE IT


----------



## Peisinoe

Also silver sea look for the familiar swap thread. I used to buy familiars..when I say used to I mean like 1-2 bought lol.

Since I farmed Coli A LOT, I got tons of them. The swap thread is more cost efficient and helps you get rid of extras


----------



## FireNinja1

Hatched 2 XXYs, 1 male 1 female. Prices?

BBCode:


----------



## Shirohibiki

IM SORRY I HAD GOTTEN DISTRACTED BY OTHER THINGS

astro i wouldnt want to put that on you uAu you dont have to!

and gnoix, im missing all but the jadecarved... whatever it is. i have the ugly rock one lol, but thats it

smooches u all

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> gUYS THEY'RE FINISHED
> *MY GAY BABIES ARE FINISHED*



zomg they are so cute!!!! youre so good at dressing them up ;v; <3333


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> I think new stuff stocks on the first page and pushes back the old stuff but I'm only like 90% sure about that. Catching restocks is not my specialty. o:
> I love how the gembond blends with the petals!





Creeper$ said:


> LOVE IT





Shirohibiki said:


> smooches u all
> zomg they are so cute!!!! youre so good at dressing them up ;v; <3333



aaAhh!! thank you so much!! all my monies are gone but it was worth it!! ; v ;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

ayyyy
edit: the minute i posted this it was sold omg


----------



## Astro0

would anyone be willing to swap my lavabourne hoax with your fake plague bear? i really want that one and I just got a second fake fire bear!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Two genes down... one to go...




I need... 700k more, oops. Hopefully these silly chests will sell soon. I only really need the Icecore and another one to sell, then I can get her scroll uvu.


----------



## nard

omG IM CryYInG Rn








FALRA DREw mY BB pASCAL ; - ; wHYY IS HE So CutE??!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Awwww its so cute!


----------



## Coach

More food items yippee

But honestly why would they discovery rate of chests while gathering? I used to get like 35 chests, now I only get 14 .-.
Hopefully these food items will be rare after the event...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Where do people get Spines gene? Like I know you can buy them on the AH but where do people get them before then? I don't see them in the Marketplace?


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Where do people get Spines gene? Like I know you can buy them on the AH but where do people get them before then? I don't see them in the Marketplace?



I think it's in the treasure marketplace, but they might only be restocked at certain times


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> I think it's in the treasure marketplace, but they might only be restocked at certain times



Do you know how much they are there for? Is it any less then it is in the AH? Also thanks, any info helps because I need to find Spines for BabyWindsinger.


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Do you know how much they are there for? Is it any less then it is in the AH? Also thanks, any info helps because I need to find Spines for BabyWindsinger.



It's 190,000 in the marketplace apparently so I would buy it from there if you could since the lowest auction price is 256,000


----------



## gnoixaim

I got a spines gene for 80 chests 8) 
go grind dat coli


----------



## Peisinoe

Right now everyone are buying genes to resell. Since people are geneing their nocs. So everything in AH will be a huge markup. 

If you can get someone from ice to snipe you one that would be best.  

Otherwise I suggest waiting until noc fever dies down to get genes in MP


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ah.  

But I think I'm good for now ecause last night I had plans for a derg and he was really cute! But now he looks ok-ish so I'll just wait.  But thnks for the info guys!


----------



## Silversea

I've seen everything in the specialty marketplace at least once except for spines, so I don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> Also silver sea look for the familiar swap thread. I used to buy familiars..when I say used to I mean like 1-2 bought lol.
> 
> Since I farmed Coli A LOT, I got tons of them. The swap thread is more cost efficient and helps you get rid of extras



I'll keep an eye out for it. Maybe I'll finally have something to do with my 25 llamas, 13 warcats and 10 abyss strikers etc.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> I've seen everything in the specialty marketplace at least once except for spines, so I don't know.



I've seen them in the marketplace 2 times today. But both had very low stock, I think it was around 3-4 spines that got re-stocked.
You gotta refresh at the mark and be quick, they're gone within seconds.


----------



## Silversea

The restocks are random timed though right? I just refresh every 15-30 seconds and hope for the best.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> The restocks are random timed though right? I just refresh every 15-30 seconds and hope for the best.



Actually, they usually pop up every five minutes (XX:05 XX:10 XX:15, you get it). But still, sometimes new stuff doesn't pop up at the mark, so it can be anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes before anything new stocks (in my experience).


----------



## Silversea

Apparently I have 2 akirbeaks now. Cost me 900 gems.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Actually, they usually pop up every five minutes (XX:05 XX:10 XX:15, you get it). But still, sometimes new stuff doesn't pop up at the mark, so it can be anywhere from 5 to 30 minutes before anything new stocks (in my experience).



That would make sense. It's always been a denomination of :05 on other sites I've been part of. Thanks.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> I've seen everything in the specialty marketplace at least once except for spines, so I don't know.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for it. Maybe I'll finally have something to do with my 25 llamas, 13 warcats and 10 abyss strikers etc.




Familiar swap thread is by pyrokat I believe

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yep. 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1171036


----------



## Cuppycakez

People are trading Light Sprites for Scrolls.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> People are trading Light Sprites for Scrolls.



did someone say.. lIGHT SPRITES?
oh my god now i want a scroll ahahaha


----------



## Silversea

What gief scroll now.


----------



## f11

Got Tiger last night. I've never seen underbelly or spines in the specialty are though.


----------



## nard

Crys said:


> Got Tiger last night. I've never seen underbelly or spines in the specialty are though.



; - ; i like the males better


i need a male fml


----------



## Silversea

Ah so familiars and apparel are completely cleared out at the hour mark and reset. That is where they all disappear to.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Jawlockers hate me ;-; They keep coming 4 at a time and I hve to keep leaving because I'm leveling Exalt Fodder and I'm not winning that way. 
But anyway! Random question! (We should do a like random questions every couple days.  Just a thought) Anyway.
The question is:

*What is your favorite thing about your flight?*



Spoiler: My Favorite Thing About the flight I'm in!



I just love that we kind of do everything. We have active forums, we are working on getting a lot better in DOM, and everyone I've met on the forums has been super nice!


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> But anyway! Random question! (We should do a like random questions every couple days.  Just a thought) Anyway.
> The question is:
> 
> *What is your favorite thing about your flight?*




breezy butts


----------



## Peisinoe

someone was selling full stacks of food for 5k D:

I bought some and am reselling it. :/


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> Jawlockers hate me ;-; They keep coming 4 at a time and I hve to keep leaving because I'm leveling Exalt Fodder and I'm not winning that way.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But anyway! Random question! (We should do a like random questions every couple days.  Just a thought) Anyway.
> The question is:
> 
> *What is your favorite thing about your flight?*



Super generous people <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Fuzzling said:


> breezy butts


*coughWORST THING ABOUT THE FLIGHT *cough*


----------



## Creeper$

Ugh guys I think I'm gonna quit the current event.

I have literally opened 300+ chests and gotten one lava born hoax (and a **** ton of butt-rocks). There is literally no chance of me getting a noc. I am broke as hell, and I might just take a break from FR entirely for a few days.


----------



## gnoixaim

Creeper$ said:


> Ugh guys I think I'm gonna quit the current event.
> 
> I have literally opened 300+ chests and gotten one lava born hoax (and a **** ton of butt-rocks). There is literally no chance of me getting a noc. I am broke as hell, and I might just take a break from FR entirely for a few days.



I have opened over 4k chests + have sold probably 1-2k as well. How are you obtaining your chests? Coli? Daily gathering?

Don't give up!


----------



## Creeper$

gnoixaim said:


> I have opened over 4k chests + have sold probably 1-2k as well. How are you obtaining your chests? Coli? Daily gathering?
> 
> Don't give up!



Just gathering. There's no way I could coli farm like you guys lol.


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> Just gathering. There's no way I could coli farm like you guys lol.




Start setting up a team! Sure the event will be over soon. But gened nocs will be in flourish in a month or so. Do fairground games to get your battle stones. You might get some free from Pinkerton and from drops in Coli. Don't give up though. The ice festival is coming up. Just get your team ready for that festival!


----------



## Silversea

There are people trading eggs for a stack of strange chests.


----------



## Creeper$

THAT WAS REALLY STUPID OF ME

OK YEAH I CAVED AND BOUGHT THIS BAB FOR 90K

I LITERALLY HAVE 5K LEFT NOW

RIP




YOU ALL SAW THAT COMING MILES AWAY DIDN'T YOU


----------



## Beary

Creeper$ said:


> THAT WAS REALLY STUPID OF ME
> 
> OK YEAH I CAVED AND BOUGHT THIS BAB FOR 90K
> 
> I LITERALLY HAVE 5K LEFT NOW
> 
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU ALL SAW THAT COMING MILES AWAY DIDN'T YOU




yes
yes we did


----------



## Creeper$

Beary said:


> yes
> yes we did



YOU SHOULD HAVE STOPPED ME ITS ALL YOUR FAULT


----------



## Beary

Creeper$ said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE STOPPED ME ITS ALL YOUR FAULT



Rip
When my nocs have babies you can have them <3


----------



## Creeper$

Beary said:


> Rip
> When my nocs have babies you can have them <3



Aww tankyouuuu!!! I will find a way to pay you back!! once i can get over my excessive buying habit rip


----------



## Aryxia

Any tips on leveling dergs to level 25 without dying of boredom?


----------



## Peisinoe

Aryxia said:


> Any tips on leveling dergs to level 25 without dying of boredom?




Watch videos of naked men dancing B)


----------



## tamagotchi

Stina said:


> Watch videos of naked men dancing B)



man, you read my mind!! saucy xoxo


----------



## Cuppycakez

Omg Stina. XD But does anyone know of any threads of people trading scrolls for familiars? I can't find any today but I saw a bunch a day or two ago...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Stina said:


> Watch videos of naked men dancing B)



but u should  b doing this anyway, it brings much joy

idk how i did it -- i was probably used to grinding stuff from WoW. i would never do it again tho lol. getting to each new area was fun tho! i just tried to hype it up for myself with each area.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aryxia said:


> Any tips on leveling dergs to level 25 without dying of boredom?


 Go listen to FoB or Bastille or ya know Maroon 5 is cool too  Just listen to some music?  I watch Legend of Korra sometimes because its the only anime-ish thing I've heard of that seems nice to watch.


----------



## Creeper$

This gal on AH for 25k!! idk is that too high She needs a good home! ​because lair space rip


----------



## Aryxia

Shirohibiki said:


> but u should  b doing this anyway, it brings much joy
> 
> idk how i did it -- i was probably used to grinding stuff from WoW. i would never do it again tho lol. getting to each new area was fun tho! i just tried to hype it up for myself with each area.








Perf<3

I still remember how I used to spend hours grinding on Maplestory just for the heck of it. God only knows how I managed to survive it </3



Cuppycakez said:


> Go listen to FoB or Bastille or ya know Maroon 5 is cool too  Just listen to some music?  I watch Legend of Korra sometimes because its the only anime-ish thing I've heard of that seems nice to watch.



you should totally check out bad suns 10/10 recommend 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> This gal on AH for 25k!! idk is that too high She needs a good home! ​because lair space rip



Ooooh she's pretty uwu

And omg lair space. I have such a bad problem with lair space.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> or Bastille


yes very good go listen to bastille whilst leveling
usually i just listen to music and stuffs whilst grinding, or watch something.


oh and reposting this, dropped icecore and starfall spell down in price.


Twilight Sparkle said:


> I need help with getting the Crystal scroll. So, I'm selling the following old festival chests.
> 
> Icecore Chest (Crystalline Gala 2014): 500k
> All these three are from Starfall Celebration 2014.
> Arcane Gift Chest: 97k
> Starfall Spell Chest: 100k
> Spectral Chest: 200k
> All are on the AH, all are cheapest on AH (well last time i checked anyways).
> halp me
> I'm willing to haggle and drop prices lower for you guys.


----------



## Creeper$

Creeper$ said:


> This gal on AH for 25k!! idk is that too high She needs a good home! ​because lair space rip



CRAP NVM I JUST FOUND SHE WOULD MAKE HOTBABS WITH A GUY IN MY LAIR


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> CRAP NVM I JUST FOUND SHE WOULD MAKE HOTBABS WITH A GUY IN MY LAIR



TAKE HER OFF BEFORE SOME ONE BUYS!  Then give me babies ;-; 


Aryxia said:


> you should totally check out bad suns 10/10 recommend


 Maybe I will do that soon!  

NNNNnnnnnnnnnnyway. I upgraded my lair last night. It cost me all my money but it was worth it. <3


----------



## Peisinoe

My lair expansion costs me 210k D:


Also anyone want her. 






12k

- - - Post Merge - - -

My boyfriend has some 1/1 hatchies 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=121964

Crystals 30k
Rest 20k

I guess?


----------



## tamagotchi

Lmao, there's this person trying to guilt trip people into giving her free eggs, scrolls, familiars, etc. It's kinda' cute. :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

flower child said:


> Lmao, there's this person trying to guilt trip people into giving her free eggs, scrolls, familiars, etc. It's kinda' cute. :')



Oh in Plague? Is it that girl with the Christmas-mishap-whole-family-hates-me-I'd-rather-be-dead-story?? I saw screenshots of that conversation on Tumblr.


----------



## Shirohibiki

giving these 3 away -- i have had them for a long time (minus the first) but i really need lairspace and dont love them. send me a CR otherwise they will be exalted


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh in Plague? Is it that girl with the Christmas-mishap-whole-family-hates-me-I'd-rather-be-dead-story?? I saw screenshots of that conversation on Tumblr.



Aha, yeah. I still did say sorry to her. I wonder if It's true. Still no excuse for free ****, tho.

my monies are slowly decreasing 
why, why must pixel dragons do this to me


----------



## Silversea

Ha I've been wondering why people act so sad when they only get 1 egg from pairing, since every time I've breed I've only ever got 1 egg, but now I realize it is normal to get more than 1.

Apparently food does sell well, I've gained 200k today from that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

flower child said:


> Aha, yeah. I still did say sorry to her. I wonder if It's true. Still no excuse for free ****, tho.
> 
> my monies are slowly decreasing
> why, why must pixel dragons do this to me



Yeah. It really does suck if its true...but I have a hard time believing stories like that because it's kind of easy to make one up. 



Silversea said:


> Ha I've been wondering why people act so sad when they only get 1 egg from pairing, since every time I've breed I've only ever got 1 egg, but now I realize it is normal to get more than 1.
> 
> Apparently food does sell well, I've gained 200k today from that.




I'd get into this business if I didn't need so much seafood.


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. It really does suck if its true...but I have a hard time believing stories like that because it's kind of easy to make one up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd get into this business if I didn't need so much seafood.


this. I just need so much seafood for my dumb coatls


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Crys said:


> this. I just need so much seafood for my dumb coatls



same
It's a good thing I have over 5k seafood... the poor coatls and imps wouldn't have anything to eat if I didn't have this much.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crys said:


> this. I just need so much seafood for my dumb coatls



yeah i just ran out of seafood again lmfao rip in pieces nikki i need to go farm more qvq
I REALLY WISH SEAFOOD WASNT SO ANNOYING TO GET


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> same
> It's a good thing I have over 5k seafood... the poor coatls and imps wouldn't have anything to eat if I didn't have this much.


HOW JUST




how


----------



## Silversea

*arm flailing followed by screaming*


----------



## Cuppycakez

Congrats! I've battled that boss like 8 times but nothing that great yet. Also the pink-ish one hasn't shown up for me at all I don't think....


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> *arm flailing followed by screaming*




damnn
How many battles with it have you gone through? .o.


----------



## Silversea

I've fought the two together over 10 times but less than 20. Deciding what to do with it is the hardest part. Auction prices are 2-3 mil but I doubt I'll get another.


----------



## Cuppycakez

If anybody has any mamertee plushies they don't want I'd be willing to buy them for a low price since they aren't worth much  to others they're so cuteeeeeeeeeeee. I'm hoarding them 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> If anybody has any mammertee plushies they don't want I'd be willing to buy them for a low price since they aren't worth much  to others they're so cuteeeeeeeeeeee. I'm hoarding them



Did I spell Mammertee right the second time


----------



## Nanobyte

*Brown Birdskull Legband*
An ornamental legband decorated with *blue* feathers and bones. It is held together with braided twine and sinew.

go home flight rising
you're drunk


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> I've fought the two together over 10 times but less than 20. Deciding what to do with it is the hardest part. Auction prices are 2-3 mil but I doubt I'll get another.



holy **** id sell that ****, of course youll get another if you keep going in kelp beds o.o


----------



## Cuppycakez

If I get one I plan on selling it. I'm going to be farming and leveling exalt fodder so much I should get one soon..but I have my luck so nevermind!


----------



## Silversea

I think my perception of money has completely dropped since the Nocturne event.

Perhaps and most likely because I've spent more than that amount already in just a week...


----------



## nard

time to start selling food tbh


----------



## Silversea

So what is "flowerboming"? I see it mentioned all over but no context is given.


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> So what is "flowerboming"? I see it mentioned all over but no context is given.



I immediately thought of this oops





I'm not actually sure u v u

Where have you heard it?


----------



## Astro0

ayy i dont wanna give too much away but its basically a dom thing with nature, they send you a message with flowers attached ^_^ i can post the message here if you want bc its really cute hehe


----------



## Cuppycakez

Aww that's so cute!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

new babs woot woot
these little ones are 30k in the AH, first one is a exact copy of her mum. one boy left!


Spoiler: look babs











oh and these 2 for 20k each


Spoiler: even more babs












first male, second female.


----------



## Astro0

so i found this bab in the AH for just 8k (i know crystals are hella cheap but ya know) and I could just imagine someone nabbing them to level and exalt. if someone wants this cutie let me know, you can have em for free!
i just didnt want them to be exalted, but i also dont have the lair space!





- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> new babs woot woot
> these little ones are 30k in the AH, first one is a exact copy of her mum.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: look babs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first is female, second male, last female
> im so so tempted to keep the last one uvu.
> 
> oh and these 2 for 20k each
> 
> 
> Spoiler: even more babs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first male, second female.



omg dONT TEMPT ME THOSE TWO CRYSTALS ARE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Coach

Could have been better, but could have also been worse. <.<


----------



## nard

I just sold two of the extra fake bear familiars I had and got about 73k.


----------



## tinyfire

Ahh should I sell my noct scroll for 4 noct eggs, a gorgeous 2nd gen cry/face/belly, & silk set or frigid fugitive shackles & 1200 gems?


----------



## nard




----------



## Cuppycakez

Well how RUDE~!


----------



## Capella

dragons are fake


----------



## nard

Capella said:


> dragons are fake



lmao ur funny


I refreshed at the right time and got Speckle. :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

Capella said:


> dragons are fake



Whatever. Dragons are too cool for you.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys





Just a little under 400k to go...
I can do this... 
Still selling a Arcane Gift Chest for 70k and a Starfall Spell Chest for 80k


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a little under 400k to go...
> I can do this...
> Still selling a Arcane Gift Chest for 70k and a Starfall Spell Chest for 80k


What are you saving for?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> What are you saving for?



Crystal scroll
And since I'm going to be broke completely when I buy one. I'm using the 451 gems to sell to help me get some monies.


----------



## Xanarcah

The Nocturne event ends tomorrow at rollover.

Time to go live in the Coliseum. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha yep. I Was hoping the price on chests would go up but not so far. :/


----------



## Silversea

Plenty of people trading eggs for 99x chests. Worth it? I suppose if their price ever goes up.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Plenty of people trading eggs for 99x chests. Worth it? I suppose if their price ever goes up.


 I kind of want another nocturne. I must find one of these people XD


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Plenty of people trading eggs for 99x chests. Worth it? I suppose if their price ever goes up.



Might be worth it if you have terrible luck opening chests like I do. It eliminates the gamble and gives you one of the best returns immediately. Also eliminates having to sell the chests.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I kind of want another nocturne. I must find one of these people XD



If you just want another Noc and don't care about hatching the egg yourself, Nocs are at like 85k and eggs are at like 200k. It would be cheaper to either sell the chests/egg and then buy a Noc. You'd get to choose colors too. xD;


----------



## Silversea

Depends how quickly egg prices go up. As soon as they start breeding they will be more easily available and I suspect eggs won't be as valuable.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Depends how quickly egg prices go up. As soon as they start breeding they will be more easily available and I suspect eggs won't be as valuable.



After the event is over, it'll be the only (feasible) way to obtain a gen 1 Noc, though. Regular eggs are still over 60k, but no one cares about all the other triple basic dragons hatching every day.


----------



## Silversea

Is it just me or do normal eggs sell poorly? I've been trying to sell an unhatched light egg at 60k (15-20k under the current lowest) and no one has been buying it.

Perhaps after the Nocturne drama wears off.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Is it just me or do normal eggs sell poorly? I've been trying to sell an unhatched light egg at 60k (15-20k under the current lowest) and no one has been buying it.
> 
> Perhaps after the Nocturne drama wears off.



It's because of the Nocturne event. Eggs used to be one of my main markets and they were a super hot sales item. And then thousands of people started Scavenging for Noc eggs and regular eggs tanked. I'm hoping they go back to normal later.


----------



## FireNinja1

35 Strange Chests for sale, 3 TBT each, reply here or VM me if interested.

Aaand it's gone.


----------



## Xanarcah

Can anyone explain to me why Scrapmetal Trackers have hit 850k?

I could have sworn they were under a tenth of that before the NoN event...


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Can anyone explain to me why Scrapmetal Trackers have hit 850k?
> 
> I could have sworn they were under a tenth of that before the NoN event...



Odd. They certainly are far more expensive than they used to be.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> The Nocturne event ends tomorrow at rollover.
> 
> Time to go live in the Coliseum. o:



wait i got confused.
Next roll-over then?. Aww, did love this event though.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> wait i got confused.
> Next roll-over then?. Aww, did love this event though.



It ends in about 32 hours. 


I loved this event too, it was an amazing opportunity to make a ton of money and get otherwise expensive items for cheap. : D On the other hand, I can't wait to take a break from the Coli.


----------



## Astro0

hhh so i found another egg and i kinda wanna keep it until my birthday and hatch it on that day but my birthday is early may and its sooooooo far away! what do haha


----------



## Nanobyte

Astro0 said:


> so i found this bab in the AH for just 8k (i know crystals are hella cheap but ya know) and I could just imagine someone nabbing them to level and exalt. if someone wants this cutie let me know, you can have em for free!
> i just didnt want them to be exalted, but i also dont have the lair space!



If nobody's taken it, may I have it? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*-*



 




- - - Post Merge - - -



Nanobyte said:


> If nobody's taken it, may I have it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *-*



just look
they're perfect for eachother

- - - Post Merge - - -

WHO CALLED HIM UGLY


----------



## Silversea

I never noticed Breath decreased at the start of each new battle in Coliseums. Was wondering why my 120 breath kept going down to 85.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I never noticed Breath decreased at the start of each new battle in Coliseums. Was wondering why my 120 breath kept going down to 85.



From what I understand, it's a glitch with Eliminate that they have yet to fix.

If you use only Scratch, breath over 85 carries over. If you use Eliminate, it goes back to 85.


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> From what I understand, it's a glitch with Eliminate that they have yet to fix.
> 
> If you use only Scratch, breath over 85 carries over. If you use Eliminate, it goes back to 85.



Riiight. I did wonder if it was an Eliminate thing so it was less nukeable, but had nothing to support this hypothesis.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Riiight. I did wonder if it was an Eliminate thing so it was less nukeable, but had nothing to support this hypothesis.



Whenever I get to above 85 breath and am missing any hp, I use Sap. Does the same damage as Scratch, but heals 1/4 of the damage dealt. 

I think Silence has Sap?


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Whenever I get to above 85 breath and am missing any hp, I use Sap. Does the same damage as Scratch, but heals 1/4 of the damage dealt.
> 
> I think Silence has Sap?



Yeah. Though I only really use it when I actually need health. Eliminate has a habit of missing a couple of a times in a row so I like to save breath.


----------



## Astro0

Nanobyte said:


> If nobody's taken it, may I have it?



yeah sure thing! just pop me a CR for her ^_^ I'm Astro0Lauren


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wait derp they leave after the event

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, so just to get this straight! The Nocturnes Eggs are going to stay until I open them or whatever. BUT the chests are going to be gone the 5th...right? 

  Also would it be smart to frm the coli for chests to trade for eggs (if people are willing) then sell the eggs/Nocturnes in a couple months or whatever when gen 1s will be rarer and hopefully expensive? Not exactly sure how this all works so trying to figure this out. Since I want to hoard eggs anyway I might just go ahead and trade them??


----------



## gnoixaim

I really hope the chest prices increase soon...... I'm hoarding 5 stacks ;//////


----------



## Silversea

I'm hoarding chest stacks too...I'll wait until 2 hours before the event ends maybe then open them or trade them for noct eggs.


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, so just to get this straight! The Nocturnes Eggs are going to stay until I open them or whatever. BUT the chests are going to be gone the 5th...right?
> 
> Also would it be smart to frm the coli for chests to trade for eggs (if people are willing) then sell the eggs/Nocturnes in a couple months or whatever when gen 1s will be rarer and hopefully expensive? Not exactly sure how this all works so trying to figure this out. Since I want to hoard eggs anyway I might just go ahead and trade them??



Yes, lol. I have 5 I'm holding onto right now - if prices chest prices don't increase soon, I might just trade for eggs or open them all and pray for another scroll. Some people love collecting Gen 1's and the price can only increase when the event is over.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> I'm hoarding chest stacks too...I'll wait until 2 hours before the event maybe then open them or trade them for noct eggs.



Someone was selling chests for 1k in AH earlier, I just about died......


----------



## Silversea

Depends on demand. Either panicked people will buy all of them or no one will because everyone has eggs already.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah, I'm keeping 30 chests for me because I've heard that when the chests disappear they leave Behind Nocturne Dust? And I'm hoping I'll be able to use that for something.

I plan on getting a couple extra eggs too because of the Gen 1 hoarders and anyone who wants to buy them in general.


----------



## Silversea

I am undecided whether they will implement any usage for the dust. I didn't intend to keep many chests for it but it is an interesting point. What if...


----------



## Cuppycakez

I didn't even KNOW about the dust until I saw people talking about it on a thread and I was like how did you find this out?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, just wondering once a dragon is level 25 how much XP should it have? Because its telling me now this:

The dragon I'm training: needs 216,000 ish XP to be the next level

Xanarcah's dragons I rented to train this dragon are level 25 and at 162,731 XP. Like what I'm confused


----------



## Aryxia

lol i sold all my dust oops


----------



## Astro0

i have some baby skydancers for sale! 6k each for these ones ^_^ clown/shim/belly




fem, midnight/blue/white




fem, midnight/blue/white




male, obs/thistle/ice


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Yes, lol. I have 5 I'm holding onto right now - if prices chest prices don't increase soon, I might just trade for eggs or open them all and pray for another scroll. Some people love collecting Gen 1's and the price can only increase when the event is over.


I've gotten a lot of messages on FR for a certain noc. Someone offered me 450K treasure for my gen 1 noc @___@ because it's xxy and I put in the description that I'm not selling it haha. I got maybe 7 eggs in total I think. I have 1 left


----------



## Shirohibiki

_lays on floor_
i won a double from a giveaway
why did i pick a double
i hate doubles
but... _caribbean..._
hes very attractive its just the fact that its a double bothers me. but i think i can handle it so long as i get rid of those others for goddamn lairspace


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> _lays on floor_
> i won a double from a giveaway
> why did i pick a double
> i hate doubles
> but... _caribbean..._
> hes very attractive its just the fact that its a double bothers me. but i think i can handle it so long as i get rid of those others for goddamn lairspace



ooh he's pretty! may i ask why you dont like doubles? i understand triples (i really like both haha)


----------



## tamagotchi

does anyone with coatls actually have seafood at least 10% of the time


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> ooh he's pretty! may i ask why you dont like doubles? i understand triples (i really like both haha)



i dont like my dergs to have any of the same colors. i hate it. it looks bad to me -- its too same-y, i need all the colors to be different for me to really love it. i just really cannot stand doubles and triples lmfao. idk if theres much rhyme or reason, i just think it looks bad. other people can like it, sure! its just that i really dont. but i do like him, so i will keep him at least for a while uvu



flower child said:


> does anyone with coatls actually have seafood at least 10% of the time



no i never have seafood ever
_ever_
just ran out again so im going to have to take care of that. -sigh- mine literally eat over 100 in a single day :')

still giving away raal, satiran and greatscale from my lair, page 6. will probably be training to exalt when i wake up tomorrow so send me a CR while im sleepin if you want em.


----------



## Naiad

flower child said:


> does anyone with coatls actually have seafood at least 10% of the time



I basically never have seafood u v u
rip everything


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

flower child said:


> does anyone with coatls actually have seafood at least 10% of the time



am i the only one
i have coatls and imps... always sat on 5k or more seafood
that being said, i have seafood points sent to me every week for 10k.


----------



## Naiad

I got 5 chests instead of my usual 2 from digging 

//sarcastic yayying


----------



## Coach

Exalting is so fun for me now. o.o


----------



## Cuppycakez

No exalting for you! Unless you join Wind then I guess its cool.


----------



## Xanarcah

Coach said:


> Exalting is so fun for me now. o.o



The profit from exalting is nice too. : D I usually level to 7 before exalting and it's like 11k or 12k with a bonus, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Coach

I'm just buying babies and exalting strait away whoops

Should I exalt this cutie? 






- - - Post Merge - - -

I bought her to exalt straight away but I love how she is almost pure white


----------



## f11

Wow Crystals aren't selling anymore rip
Had to put mine down to like 7k before someone bought .


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: oh











I KNOW ITS NOT A BIG DEAL TO ANYONE ELSE BUT THIS IS MY FIRST THING THE ENTIRE TWO WEEKS LOL
wat do

look at my entire 26 seafood lmFAO


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW ITS NOT A BIG DEAL TO ANYONE ELSE BUT THIS IS MY FIRST THING THE ENTIRE TWO WEEKS LOL
> wat do
> 
> look at my entire 26 seafood lmFAO



ah yes, 2003 plants with 26 seafood. that seems about right to me lmao
I personally sold mine for profit because the actual babies seem to be worth less? i sold mine at 210k and it sold in about 10 minutes. unless you wanna hatch your first egg instead lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> ah yes, 2003 plants with 26 seafood. that seems about right to me lmao
> I personally sold mine for profit because the actual babies seem to be worth less? i sold mine at 210k and it sold in about 10 minutes. unless you wanna hatch your first egg instead lol.



i thought about waiting to sell it actually; i have a gen1 that i bought, so thats not of concern, but i thought maybe over time it will go up in price because the eggs will no longer be available?


----------



## Nanobyte

COULD IT BE? 
HAS FR MADE A MLP JOKE?




			
				Tomo's Trivia Tablet said:
			
		

> *The elemental leader of the arcane flight is named:*
> 
> Manacaller
> 
> Arcanist
> 
> Spellslinger
> 
> *The Great and Powerful Trickster *


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nanobyte said:


> COULD IT BE?
> HAS FR MADE A MLP JOKE?



ITS BACK 
I LOVE THIS TOMO QUESTION 
THIS IS THE BEST
Well played FR, well played.


----------



## Nanobyte

So uh
someone's selling 3 cragside mussels for 999999999 treasure
um
okay




Twilight Sparkle said:


> ITS BACK
> I LOVE THIS TOMO QUESTION
> THIS IS THE BEST
> Well played FR, well played.



REJOICE
REJOIIIIIIIICEEEEE


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach~ DON'T DO IT ITS SO CUTE


----------



## Nanobyte

flower child said:


> does anyone with coatls actually have seafood at least 10% of the time



I have like 250 seafood and nothing else >8U

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coach said:


> I'm just buying babies and exalting strait away whoops
> 
> Should I exalt this cutie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I bought her to exalt straight away but I love how she is almost pure white



give it to me instead hehe


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also hey, wsn't there someone here selling strange Chests for 3 BTB each? I'd be willing to take you up on that offer if you have any left.


----------



## tamagotchi

I opened 2 stacks of chests and got some decent stuff, I guess.
3 Nocturne Eggs, Magma Embear, Lavaborne Hoax, 2 Jawlockers, Slumbering Charlatan, and a Sunbeam Ursa. Oh, and seafood. Lots of seafood.


----------



## nard

flower child said:


> I opened 2 stacks of chests and got some decent stuff, I guess.
> 3 Nocturne Eggs, Magma Embear, Lavaborne Hoax, 2 Jawlockers, Slumbering Charlatan, and a Sunbeam Ursa. Oh, and seafood. Lots of seafood.



can i have an egg :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

I read on Tumblr that someone botted the Coli and they got thousands of chests and tons of like eggs and stuff 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> can i have an egg :')



Have you found one yet?


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Have you found one yet?



no but im spoiled :')






ty flower child B)


----------



## tinyfire

Cuppycakez said:


> Also hey, wsn't there someone here selling strange Chests for 3 BTB each? I'd be willing to take you up on that offer if you have any left.



Sorry, I think that was me but I'm keeping mine now<3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh that's fine.  

And aw, that was so nice Flower Child! I was gonna send you an egg but guess I got beat to it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> ty flower child B)



Aw!~ The appearel got a mixed up because he's isn't grown yet.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> COULD IT BE?
> HAS FR MADE A MLP JOKE?



_amazing_
i think i remember seeing that lmao i love it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i should really farm coli. lays on side
i dont want to,,,,,,


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Also hey, wsn't there someone here selling strange Chests for 3 BTB each? I'd be willing to take you up on that offer if you have any left.



I think that was me, sold em all to Silversea.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So, just to get this straight, you can buy any gene from the Marketplace? You just have to wait for it to restock. Correct? Cause uh I need Eyespots and theres none on the AH. :/


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> So, just to get this straight, you can buy any gene from the Marketplace? You just have to wait for it to restock. Correct? Cause uh I need Eyespots and theres none on the AH. :/



i think so......? i thought some were gem only though but DONT LISTEN TO ME IM PROBABLY WRONG I KNOW NOTHING ABOUT HTIS MARKET


----------



## Cuppycakez

Close enough for me! Thanks bunches Shiro. <3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I DID IT
I DID ITTTT




omg omg im so happy rn


Meanwhile...





Time to sell these gems...


----------



## nard

i just wasted 150 gems on glasses


_glasses_


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> i just wasted 150 gems on glasses
> 
> 
> _glasses_



try being me and buying the whole glasses pack w gems


----------



## Cuppycakez

Haha Luckily I haven't really gotten into buying Apparel yet  And I don't plan too until I can get all my dragons the way I want them gene/color wise


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: oh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW ITS NOT A BIG DEAL TO ANYONE ELSE BUT THIS IS MY FIRST THING THE ENTIRE TWO WEEKS LOL
> wat do
> 
> look at my entire 26 seafood lmFAO



What no it would be a big deal to me I've used all scavenging turns every day since the first 5 days and only got regular unhatched eggs.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> So, just to get this straight, you can buy any gene from the Marketplace? You just have to wait for it to restock. Correct? Cause uh I need Eyespots and theres none on the AH. :/




Some not all. 

Crystal, facet, Iri, shim are gem only


----------



## Silversea

About 20 pages of chests to go before it goes up to 4k... Will it happen?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Meh I wish it would. :/


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> About 20 pages of chests to go before it goes up to 4k... Will it happen?



Mine were selling at 3999, 6 hours ago....and then I had to go out. I'm sad I didn't list more at the time. ;/


----------



## Astro0

Sobbing bc i dont think ill have time to grind for more chests before roll over... rip im fkn pieces my beloved nocturne scroll, we could have had a great relationship


----------



## Nanobyte

I bought this cutie for 3000 treasure hnnngggg i lurve himmmm




The name Hephaestus just works so well *-*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Raal and Shale would have beautiful babies
just sayin'


----------



## Shirohibiki

Nanobyte said:


> I bought this cutie for 3000 treasure hnnngggg i lurve himmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The name Hephaestus just works so well *-*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Raal and Shale would have beautiful babies
> just sayin'



then make those beautiful babies ;D
also that derg is rly cute~


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> then make those beautiful babies ;D
> also that derg is rly cute~



except i'm out of nests and broke
oops
well uhhhhh
i guess i'll wait 3 days then


----------



## Silversea

Ew 90k lair expansion. Oh well, time to do some fairgound/coliseum grinding at the same time to recover that...


----------



## Aryxia

Silversea said:


> Ew 90k lair expansion. Oh well, time to do some fairgound/coliseum grinding at the same time to recover that...



My last one was 215k :'D


----------



## Silversea

Aryxia said:


> My last one was 215k :'D



Well at least I've bought the familiars I need already ._.

But apparel. Eh it can wait.


----------



## Aryxia

Silversea said:


> Well at least I've bought the familiars I need already ._.
> 
> But apparel. Eh it can wait.



I've completely given up on dressing up my dergs. I'm settling for genes and numbers


----------



## Xanarcah

My next expansion is 350k. Makes me sad. .-.

I also just bought a new dragon specifically to gene up, because I've lost my mind.


----------



## Silversea

So wave sweepers are cheaper than yetis now.


----------



## f11

My next expansion is 110k I think. Speaking of money, I need to buy a Voltspire intruder...


----------



## Nanobyte

I gotta sleep soon... anyone willing to buy my Strange Chests for 10,000 Treasure each? I'll take them off the auction house.


----------



## Silversea

Nanobyte said:


> I gotta sleep soon... anyone willing to buy my Strange Chests for 10,000 Treasure each? I'll take them off the auction house.



They aren't even 3000 each right now.


----------



## Nanobyte

Silversea said:


> They aren't even 3000 each right now.



They aren't? Well, from what I saw, they were. Eh.
Want my chests for however much they're worth, or should I take a chance and open them? i'll probs get a bunch of junk


----------



## Cuppycakez

My chests just sold like THAT for 2850 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yeah Nano, they are mostly all listed at 3000 besides the ones I'm listing from that price I mentioned.  But I think I'm the only one putting them up for that right now.


----------



## Nanobyte

Cuppycakez said:


> My chests just sold like THAT for 2850
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yeah Nano, they are mostly all listed at 3000 besides the ones I'm listing from that price I mentioned.  But I think I'm the only one putting them up for that right now.



*Le sell*

o_o
You were right


----------



## Xanarcah

praying to the good luck goddess Stina right now.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i want you ALL to pay 800k+ for your expansions, and then come back to me, ok? dont even complain about anything under that thx

>nikki gets her fur ruffled about expensive expansions

i got another egg out of 101 chests i grinded surprisingly, but i was really hoping to get the lavaborne hoax/fungusbearing phony... sadly did not. oh well, i shouldve grinded more chests, but i didnt. my loss i guess, least i have two eggs sitting around


----------



## Naiad

//raises hand slowly

450k uwu

time to grinddd


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Marketplace is teasing me with those 5 Eye Spots just sitting there ;-;


----------



## PandaNikita

Crys said:


> My next expansion is 110k I think. Speaking of money, I need to buy a Voltspire intruder...


I think I have an extra one I could sell you lemme check



Xanarcah said:


> praying to the good luck goddess Stina right now.


I shall pray along with you lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have an extra one


----------



## Xanarcah

Sold 99 chests in 5 minutes. Yesssss

With the added bonus of getting more than the lowest AH price and also not drowning in mail.


----------



## gnoixaim

Omfg, I'm so glad I didn't listen to my gut about selling the rest of my chests before going to bed. OPENED 3 STACKS AND GOT A SCROLL. Hellooooo treasure $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Omfg, I'm so glad I didn't listen to my gut about selling the rest of my chests before going to bed. OPENED 3 STACKS AND GOT A SCROLL. Hellooooo treasure $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$



Nice! Congrats~


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Omfg, I'm so glad I didn't listen to my gut about selling the rest of my chests before going to bed. OPENED 3 STACKS AND GOT A SCROLL. Hellooooo treasure $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Congratz  that's a ton of treasure!


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Nice! Congrats~


Thanks <3


PandaNikita said:


> Congratz  that's a ton of treasure!


Thank you : ) I should have saved my other one to sell after the event ;/ I would have gotten a lot more, ugh the regrets!!

I'm taking a break from the coli until the next event, geezussss. I never want to see a Chimera again.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Thanks <3
> 
> Thank you : ) I should have saved my other one to sell after the event ;/ I would have gotten a lot more, ugh the regrets!!
> 
> I'm taking a break from the coli until the next event, geezussss. I never want to see a Chimera again.



Well, you'll still make bank regardless of when you sell it. : D 

Also, same. I had a week straight of leveling exalts as fast as I could for lvp, and then went straight into NoN. No more Coli for weeks, please.


----------



## Cuppycakez

The Ice Holiday is in like......I don't know 2/3 weeks right? 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, congrats on the scroll! Isn't that you second?


----------



## Silversea

Ugh screw it I'm opening these 60/70 chests. 10 can sell for 3k. I imagine the price will steadily go up as the time comes. I need to go to bed though it is late here ._. Good luck with sales @ everyone.

Keeping 5 for dust.


----------



## Astro0

Ay if anyone has a noccy scroll and would be willing to set up a payment plan with me hit me up, id love to sort something out!


----------



## Xanarcah

Eliminate has hit 25k if anyone was looking to buy them. Ambush are slowly on their way down too.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Nocturnes are hard to dress up :u
I wanna make Firefly my FR avatar... but the white space around Noc's bothers me. Any suggestions on what I could put on her to remove some white space?. I've tried the wolf capes, but no luck.


----------



## Naiad

Got another egg from 49 chests wooo~


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> Eliminate has hit 25k if anyone was looking to buy them. Ambush are slowly on their way down too.


Someone swiped that ;___; I went to look and the lowest is 33k right now, I spent my treasure on dragons and a couple more chests >___<


----------



## Naiad

//claps

NoN is officially over u v u


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> //claps
> 
> NoN is officially over u v u



*dramatic collapse*


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> *dramatic collapse*



*sniffles*

It was a good run :')
that being said, I hope battle stuff inflates with the Crystalline Gala e v e
I have way too many Berserkers


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> *sniffles*
> 
> It was a good run :')
> that being said, I hope battle stuff inflates with the Crystalline Gala e v e
> I have way too many Berserkers



It was amazing while it lasted. : D I have so much cool stuff now ~

I have around 160 of them, I hope they hit 10k+ again soon.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> It was amazing while it lasted. : D I have so much cool stuff now ~
> 
> I have around 160 of them, I hope they hit 10k+ again soon.




ayy

Me before the event: "Damn, Nocturnes will probably be terrible... Why would anyone want one?"
Me now: *internal squeeing* "NOCTURNE BBS I AM READY"

I'm actually happy that I managed to trade for a few Skins/Accents I wouldn't have gotten otherwise.






Accents give me life :')

psst
Remember when chests sold at 20-30k


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> psst
> Remember when chests sold at 20-30k


remember when the coli was down and people were selling chests
ahh, look, profit

omg





where are all these eggs coming from

OH MY GOD I JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> remember when the coli was down and people were selling chests
> ahh, look, profit
> 
> omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are all these eggs coming from
> 
> OH MY GOD I JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE



_how e v e_


----------



## Coach

Twilight Sparkle said:


> remember when the coli was down and people were selling chests
> ahh, look, profit
> 
> omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where are all these eggs coming from
> 
> OH MY GOD I JUST GOT ANOTHER ONE



Let me go scavenge

Why is Nocturnal dust way more expensive than the chests were? <.<

- - - Post Merge - - -

OMG I ACTUALLY SCAVENGED A LIGHTING EGG


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nope no Lightning Egg for me!  Anyway, good bye NoN!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Uh I still need 3 of the fake bears. Should have bought them when they were 65/75-ish;.


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Nope no Lightning Egg for me!  Anyway, good bye NoN!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uh I still need 3 of the fake bears. Should have bought them when they were 65/75-ish;.



*Insert a cartoon style Womp Womp noise here*


----------



## Xanarcah

Nocturne egg prices have doubled overnight. : D They're 400k-500k now ~


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Nocturne egg prices have doubled overnight. : D They're 400k-500k now ~



Yaaaasss <looks at 7 eggs in vault>


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Coach said:


> OMG I ACTUALLY SCAVENGED A LIGHTING EGG


my friend also got a egg omg
is something up with the stormcatcher
 me and my friend aren't totally gathering eggs to hatch on Friday the 13th


----------



## Cuppycakez

I wish I would have been able to grind more in the Coli. If I would have had been able to get more chests I could of had 5 eggs but I'm slow at grinding for some reason.  I have 2, so I think I'm going to open one on my birthday and sell the other in a couple months.
 hopefully I can "forget" about the one egg until August so I don' open it.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: This was the highest any of my chests ever sold for....










  This event made me a lot of money.


----------



## Silversea

So how did chest prices go in the last two hours? I put 2 up for 10k each and they sold so something happened.


----------



## Cuppycakez

How are there still chests? I'm so confused


----------



## Peisinoe

Glad I saved some noc eggs to sell!!

Lair expansions forreal. I'm about to hit 300k


----------



## Coach

I saw 3 dragons at 1 gem each in the AH...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Did you buy them


----------



## Coach

No I missed out on them by a few seconds :OO


----------



## Silversea

I'm going to try and make an art thread for profits. I hope the demand is high enough.


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Nope no Lightning Egg for me!  Anyway, good bye NoN!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Uh I still need 3 of the fake bears. Should have bought them when they were 65/75-ish;.


Which ones do you need?


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> How are there still chests? I'm so confused



There aren't? Only dust is left, though its icon is the same as the chests.

Also wow salt is valuable.


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Which ones do you need?


Pretty sure its these 3!  
   Sundial Imposter~ 
   Voltspire Intruder~
  Slumbering Charaltan~ 


Also I snagged a dragon for 100 Treasure earlier  What is people with cheap drgons today haha


----------



## Silversea

Made an art thread someone help me shoo cobwebs. *hands out feather dusters*


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Pretty sure its these 3!
> Sundial Imposter~
> Voltspire Intruder~
> Slumbering Charaltan~
> 
> 
> Also I snagged a dragon for 100 Treasure earlier  What is people with cheap drgons today haha


I might have those in my account I'll check  I can sell them to you for 10-20K lower than the lowest price in the auction house!

*For sure I have Voltspire Intruder


----------



## Nanobyte

McBobberson said:
			
		

> Oh no! The apparel I was grinding for in the coliseum is sold out! Whatever shall I do?



you go to the auction house and search for it
that's what you do

- - - Post Merge - - -

Found this cutie for only 4500 on the AH




people and cheap dragons ohoho
i'm gonna do this all the time now


----------



## Xanarcah

Went to the AH to look for dragons for someone else, came back with this pretty girl. .-.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Went to the AH to look for dragons for someone else, came back with this pretty girl. .-.



She's so pretty Ahh ; v ;
I'm not a fan of that eye burner color scheme usually, but damn she's pretty u v u


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> She's so pretty Ahh ; v ;
> I'm not a fan of that eye burner color scheme usually, but damn she's pretty u v u



Yeah, I'm not suuuper into eyeburners (but they're growing on me), but I really love how all her colors trail and her overall look. 

Also, she was only 20k. Just gotta feed her a ton of food. >.>


----------



## tamagotchi

i was half asleep and i thought that i scavenged 4 shadow eggs so i woke up and was like "YEAH!!!" and checked my hoard, but alas, that is not how things work


----------



## Cuppycakez

Where did all the words go I just typed a nice message and everything GOD. Anyway. Um ok retype here we go.

Aww She has 0 food that's sad. I hate when people put dragons up for auction and don't feed them. But here's the cute baby I got from hypnoticsoul when I first joined. I love her! <3

Nevermind.

Ok!! So like a dummy, some where down the line, I exalted my random progen I got. I just realized, that I missed him and he founded the clan I have and I wanted him back! Well, stupid me exalted him so I re-created him. Hes not the same but he is. And now he's Irishim


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Aww She has 0 food that's sad. I hate when people put dragons up for auction and don't feed them. But here's the cute baby I got from hypnoticsoul when I first joined. I love her! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, theres scrolls that reset a gene to basic right?



I usually figure that a dragon in the AH with 0 energy was put there by someone who either doesn't play often or has just come back to the game and wants to pare down their lair before starting again. It's not really practical for them to feed aaallll their dragons just to put them in the AH. Feeding an entire lair from 0 energy would take a loooooot of food. 

Yes, there are remove gene scrolls.


----------



## tamagotchi

*These guys are in the Auction House for 10k after not being bought for a week, so, there you go!*









*With an exception of this girl - who's in the Auction House for 12k. ~*


----------



## Xanarcah

Ooh, selling dragons time? Here's Hope and Ruin's last clutch which I still have hanging around my lair for some reason. 8-10k each?


----------



## tamagotchi

Xanarcah said:


> snip snip snip



noo those eyes look so pretty on light colors. ; _ ;


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, selling dragons time? Here's Hope and Ruin's last clutch which I still have hanging around my lair for some reason. 8-10k each?



I need those two skydancers please <3


----------



## Xanarcah

flower child said:


> noo those eyes look so pretty on light colors. ; _ ;



Even though they don't really "go" with many dragons' color schemes, I still really like the red plague eyes. : D 



Silversea said:


> I need those two skydancers please <3



The Skydancer twins are on their way~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Went to the AH to look for dragons for someone else, came back with this pretty girl. .-.



ohhh my god shes gorgeous,,,,


----------



## tamagotchi

hi my name is retro and i impulse buy dergs at 1 am on school nights

- - - Post Merge - - -




 

hi my name is retro and i didNT MEAN TO


----------



## Naiad

SPEAKING OF HATCHLINGS
I need these bbs out by tonight ; v ;







>









>









>



All are in the AH, though I'd definitely be willing to haggle u v u​
- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> - snip -



hi retro
impulse buy my dergs pls
ty 
xoxo


----------



## Silversea

Pro use of smoke.


----------



## Xanarcah

Time to purge my lair. o: I'm selling some (more) dragons. Some I've had for a long time (one since the first week I started playing), some are offspring from my breeding pairs who finally grew up. There are double and gened Gen 1s down the bottom, as well as ungened XYZs. 

Most are priced in the AH, but I can go lower for you guys. 



Spoiler: Here Be Dragons~























































Gened Gen 1s:













Double Gen 1s:























Other Gen 1s:


----------



## Creeper$

these babs are on AH for 5k each

Give them a good home!!







LAIR SPACE nuff said

- - - Post Merge - - -

lucky they didn't inherit their mommas crackle

- - - Post Merge - - -

but it looks good on herrrr

- - - Post Merge - - -




SSEEEEE


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Time to purge my lair. o: I'm selling some (more) dragons. Some I've had for a long time (one since the first week I started playing), some are offspring from my breeding pairs who finally grew up. There are double and gened Gen 1s down the bottom, as well as ungened XYZs.
> 
> Most are priced in the AH, but I can go lower for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Here Be Dragons~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gened Gen 1s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double Gen 1s:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other Gen 1s:



i am so attracted to that eyeburner SD girl but i need to stop because i already have two very similar to her,,, I LOVE THOSE COLORS TOGETHER aughhhhhh


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i am so attracted to that eyeburner SD girl but i need to stop because i already have two very similar to her,,, I LOVE THOSE COLORS TOGETHER aughhhhhh



Ooorrr you could be like me and have 4 6 almost identical dragons. xD And we'll breed them together and flood the AH with beautiful eyeburner babies.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Ooorrr you could be like me and have 4 6 almost identical dragons. xD And we'll breed them together and flood the AH with beautiful eyeburner babies.



but i dont have that much room ;_; ,,, BUT I,,, how much is she (im trash)


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> but i dont have that much room ;_; ,,, BUT I,,, how much is she (im trash)



I think I have her at like 25k? Could go a bit lower.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I think I have her at like 25k? Could go a bit lower.



ah shoot, unfortunately i cant spend over like 10k lol rip,,, im sorry qvq ill just admire her from afar


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> ah shoot, unfortunately i cant spend over like 10k lol rip,,, im sorry qvq ill just admire her from afar



Fair enough. xD 

In a couple days I'm going to have two nests of these eyeburners, I'm kind of excited about that~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hey Shiro check your messages on FR when you can mmk.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Hey Shiro check your messages on FR when you can mmk.



youre too sweet to me sobs qvq

oh, xan, its actually at 27k, would it be too much to ask to do 25k?

also do irishims really sell for that much anymore? o: i always thought i had to price em at 10k because i thought that was the only way theyd be bought lol


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Hey Shiro check your messages on FR when you can mmk.



WAT DID YOU DO NOW


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> youre too sweet to me sobs qvq
> 
> oh, xan, its actually at 27k, would it be too much to ask to do 25k?
> 
> also do irishims really sell for that much anymore? o: i always thought i had to price em at 10k because i thought that was the only way theyd be bought lol



Sure, that would be great. : D I was going to drop it down to 20k for you, so you can send me a CR for that much. 

Also, yeah, they do. o: It depends on the colors and species, though. Some of my prettier hatchling snipes go for 20-40k after I let them grow up. Adults tend to sell better than hatchlings do (in my experience), so I try and let any ones I have high hopes for reach adulthood.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Sure, that would be great. : D I was going to drop it down to 20k for you, so you can send me a CR for that much.
> 
> Also, yeah, they do. o: It depends on the colors and species, though. Some of my prettier hatchling snipes go for 20-40k after I let them grow up. Adults tend to sell better than hatchlings do (in my experience), so I try and let any ones I have high hopes for reach adulthood.



ahhh thank you so much, both of you <333
and wow O: maybe ill try that then... how do you know what colors/species sell best? just trial and error?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> WAT DID YOU DO NOW



NOTHING BAD I PROMISE!!  


Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh thank you so much, both of you <333
> and wow O: maybe ill try that then... how do you know what colors/species sell best? just trial and error?



 She's the freakin queen of the AH


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> NOTHING BAD I PROMISE!!
> 
> 
> She's the freakin queen of the AH



hehe well i do know that much ;P but i meant for us lesser folk~


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> ahhh thank you so much, both of you <333
> and wow O: maybe ill try that then... how do you know what colors/species sell best? just trial and error?


Enjoy your new cutie! : D 

For dragon sales, trial and error, mostly error. Imps, Coatls, and Skydancers sell the best for me. If it's a specific color/gene pattern, I look at what the others are going for before pricing mine. If they're XYZs, I sort of just eyeball the AH and stick them in and hope for the best.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Enjoy your new cutie! : D
> 
> For dragon sales, trial and error, mostly error. Imps, Coatls, and Skydancers sell the best for me. If it's a specific color/gene pattern, I look at what the others are going for before pricing mine. If they're XYZs, I sort of just eyeball the AH and stick them in and hope for the best.



thank you again!!! qvq and ahhh ok, i see. i feel like im the only one that doesnt like double/triple genes omfg, everyone else lvoes them


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you again!!! qvq and ahhh ok, i see. i feel like im the only one that doesnt like double/triple genes omfg, everyone else lvoes them



I'm in the "love them" boat. xD; The closest thing I have to a dream dragon is Fire/Obsidian/Obsidian. I think I'm more in love with the concept of triples than their actual look, though. 

I try not to depend on selling dragons too much for income because it's all subjective. My tastes and your tastes and everyone's aren't the same, so there's no absolute set value for what they're "worth". It's nice selling them for on the side money, though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't like em that much.  Except those Ice/Ice/Ice..those usually get to me...


----------



## PandaNikita

DRAGONS FOR SALE!

1K - 5K for the basic & Maybe 5K to 15K each for gened?​



Ice Basic | Teal Basic | Rose Basic​


>






Beige Iridescent | Jade Shimmer | Red Underbelly​


>






Ice Iridescent | Lemon Shimmer | Slate Underbelly​


>





Violet Iridescent | Royal Shimmer | Platinum Smoke​


>






Storm Iridescent | Storm Shimmer | Obsidian Smoke​


>






Black Iridescent | Shadow Shimmer | Black Gembond​


>


----------



## Shirohibiki

buys all of pandas dergs
cries and lays in a pile of dergs and zero lairspace

omfg...if i had more money and more space id totally buy a few... qvq SO PRETTY


----------



## PandaNikita

*note to the above hatchlings: they are collecting dust, but you can PM my main account here: LINK or PM me on TBT or Reply on this post hahaha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> buys all of pandas dergs
> cries and lays in a pile of dergs and zero lairspace
> 
> omfg...if i had more money and more space id totally buy a few... qvq SO PRETTY


I have a lot more bebes coming soon  ;w; lol I usually never post my dragons on AH so if you want me to hold on to some for you that's cool. I always let people on LINE know first but if they don't want em I'll post here  YOU SHOULD JOIN OUR LINE GROUP


----------



## Cuppycakez

ALSO GUYS LOOK!! I signed up for the mentor program in Wind for the December window. And the person I got to mentor is so sweet! I gave her a dragon when she signed up, and look what he is now!




Look at that! HE'SO SO CUTE


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> *note to the above hatchlings: they are collecting dust, but you can PM my main account here: LINK or PM me on TBT or Reply on this post hahaha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I have a lot more bebes coming soon  ;w; lol I usually never post my dragons on AH so if you want me to hold on to some for you that's cool. I always let people on LINE know first but if they don't want em I'll post here  YOU SHOULD JOIN OUR LINE GROUP



nah, dont hold on to em on account'a me uvu its fine, but thank you so much for the offer! i have a bad habit of wanting like every derg and theres not enough lairspace for that lmao
i also dont know what line is lmao

also cuppy thats a cute derg


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> nah, dont hold on to em on account'a me uvu its fine, but thank you so much for the offer! i have a bad habit of wanting like every derg and theres not enough lairspace for that lmao
> i also dont know what line is lmao
> 
> also cuppy thats a cute derg


Link to line: http://line.me/en/
It's a texting app that uses stickers haha and other cool stuff!  you need a smartphone to sign up though but you can use it on your computer. Your phone number is not visible to anyone.

Me too, I have so many dragon pairs right now D: I can wait to breed them (I bought an extra nest to breed a pair because I couldn't wait)


----------



## Cuppycakez

K I'm gonna stop posting my dergs for a while now but anyway, I just spent 12k on these 3 siblings :'D :'D 




 


 



​
2 females one boy. I love them! <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Just spent 200k on this little boy:






He's not the original color I wanted, but he's got an almost full range with my Fire girl, AND he's already got Crystal and Underbelly. And her Current will kill the Facet, so I don't need to touch that. Saves me a lot in gene scrolls. 

Okay, I actually just need to stop spending money now. Before I go flat broke in a single day.


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> ALSO GUYS LOOK!! I signed up for the mentor program in Wind for the December window. And the person I got to mentor is so sweet! I gave her a dragon when she signed up, and look what he is now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that! HE'SO SO CUTE



I WANT TO BE A MENTOR THAT SOUNDS SO CUTE



LIKE YOU HAVE THIS LIL NEWB YOU TAKE UNDER YOUR WING AND SPOIL THEM AND


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> I WANT TO BE A MENTOR THAT SOUNDS SO CUTE
> 
> 
> 
> LIKE YOU HAVE THIS LIL NEWB YOU TAKE UNDER YOUR WING AND SPOIL THEM AND


YEAH ITS SO GREAT YOU SHOULD DO IT NEXT WINDOW <3


----------



## Creeper$

HOWWW


----------



## nard

Yeah, how do you sign up? :0


----------



## tamagotchi

i wanna spoil newbies too ; _ ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well, Flower child I guess you should join wind then heh    Jk but anyway


I'll VM you two the link if I can find it

Also there was just a GEN 1 on the AH. For 2999 treasure. Misprice? I don't know. Sucks that I didn't have enough funds to buy him






- - - Post Merge - - -

K just going to post it because Creeper your inbox is full and others can't click it. Well they can but they can't lke. See the thread or anything. So.
Had to PM you because I couldn't VM you. But anyway!


 Here's the old thread. I'm pretty sure theres a new thread every time but it could be the same one  used over and over again. 

 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl3&id=1273417&page=1


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> K just going to post it because Creeper your inbox is full and others can't click it. Well they can but they can't lke. See the thread or anything. So.
> Had to PM you because I couldn't VM you. But anyway!
> 
> 
> Here's the old thread. I'm pretty sure theres a new thread every time but it could be the same one  used over and over again.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl3&id=1273417&page=1




Just signed up v u v


----------



## tamagotchi

frick you guys i needa go find the plague one


----------



## nard

flower child said:


> frick you guys i needa go find the plague one



hA u probs dont have one B)


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> hA u probs dont have one B)



hA u should probably shut up before i smack you :^)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ya know you want to join Wind


----------



## tamagotchi

We have one stickied btw get out B)


----------



## Cuppycakez

I yeah I figured you guys had one. But


----------



## FireNinja1

Is it just me or every time I miss with Eliminate whenever I'm grinding I just facedesk a little on the inside.

(I DID IT 10000 POSTS)


----------



## Nanobyte

WHAT IS WITH PEOPLE AND SUPER CHEAP BUT REALLY NICE DRAGONS




not that i'm complaining or anything


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> Is it just me or every time I miss with Eliminate whenever I'm grinding I just facedesk a little on the inside.
> 
> (I DID IT 10000 POSTS)



nOICE


----------



## Creeper$

Signed up as a big eEEEEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I FOUND AN UNHATCHED WIND EGG THIS MORNING WAT SHUD I DO WITH ITTTT


----------



## Cuppycakez

UmmmI don't know I would. I don't know.


----------



## FireNinja1

Creeper$ said:


> Signed up as a big eEEEEEEEE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO I FOUND AN UNHATCHED WIND EGG THIS MORNING WAT SHUD I DO WITH ITTTT


If it's your first egg, hatch it.

If it's not your first, go and make a profit on the AH. Set it at like 80kT.


----------



## Cuppycakez

If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?



Definitely Plague, Arcane, or Water. :u


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?



lightning or nature uvu




Creeper$ said:


> ALSO I FOUND AN UNHATCHED WIND EGG THIS MORNING WAT SHUD I DO WITH ITTTT



only one answer to that
_hatch it and show us the bab_


----------



## Creeper$

Twilight Sparkle said:


> only one answer to that
> _hatch it and show us the bab_


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?



Earth or Nature - but Fire looks pretty nice, too.


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?


plague or arcane.


----------



## tamagotchi

Creeper$ said:


> View attachment 79915



She's not that bad!

Basic Iri/Shim/Gembond build, but she could be much worse.


----------



## Creeper$

HAHAHA 600 PAGESSSS

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> She's not that bad!
> View attachment 79916
> Basic Iri/Shim/Gembond build, but she could be much worse.



Ew

how much should I sell for


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?


I've been thinking about switching flights for a week! I might do either Ice or Light 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also to those who are interested in dragon bebes I'm gonna open up a hatchery in a week or less 

Just gotta make banners and stuff for my pairs lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

There's personally wayyyyy too many flights I want to visit. I mean I Wish they would change it to 3 months. 

I want to visit:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well I want to visit them all sometime but who has that many gems and years to spare R.I.P. Cuppycakez. 
But my main 2 are Ice and Light.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm picking up where I left off with training a new coli team, and man, I'd forgotten just how torturous levels 11-17 are. I'm stuck at level 14 now and just craaaaawling along. .-.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> If you were to ever switch flights, which flight would you go to?



Plague. I like making jokes about?erm...nevermind.


----------



## Aryxia

Got New babies~ I'll take any CR above 6K c:


> *Fae Female- 12K on AH
> Denim, Azure, Spring
> Iri/shim/smoke
> Adult Preview:*





> *Fae Male- 12K on AH
> Splash, Seafoam, Banana
> Adult Preview:*





> *Ridgeback Male- 10K on AH
> Tiger, Stripes, Gembond
> Triple Blood
> Adult Preview:*





> *Ridgeback Female- 10K on AH
> Tiger, Stripes, Gembond
> Triple Blood
> Adult Preview:*





> *Ridgeback Female- 10K on AH
> Tiger, Stripes, Gembond
> Triple Blood
> Adult Preview:*


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> I'm picking up where I left off with training a new coli team, and man, I'd forgotten just how torturous levels 11-17 are. I'm stuck at level 14 now and just craaaaawling along. .-.



ripriprip. 

Sooooooooo, I know I said I was going to take a break from the coli......welps - I leveled up one of my dragons to level 25 today. LOLOL. level 1 to 25 in one day, wtf was i thinking


----------



## PandaNikita

Will you guys help me out with some dragon names and pairing names : D lol because I can't come up with good names ;_;

Here's the pairing pics I made in photoshop and mushed them together. I know they don't look awesome but yeah I'll edit them more later : O It would be cool to get edit suggestions too lol

*Note: Obviously the "Pair" text won't be in the finally picture
Also the fae in Pair 4 will have more than one partner, I will update it later : O
View the image in full size just right-click and open image in a new tab :3


Spoiler: pairs


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I'm picking up where I left off with training a new coli team, and man, I'd forgotten just how torturous levels 11-17 are. I'm stuck at level 14 now and just craaaaawling along. .-.



Haha we can suffer together. <3 I have 2 currently at level 11 and on at level 13


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> Got New babies~ I'll take any CR above 6K c:



Can I get the second one in gems?


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Will you guys help me out with some dragon names and pairing names : D lol because I can't come up with good names ;_;
> 
> Here's the pairing pics I made in photoshop and mushed them together. I know they don't look awesome but yeah I'll edit them more later : O It would be cool to get edit suggestions too lol
> 
> *Note: Obviously the "Pair" text won't be in the finally picture
> Also the fae in Pair 4 will have more than one partner, I will update it later : O
> View the image in full size just right-click and open image in a new tab :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pairs


And those are nice


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> Can I get the second one in gems?



I only have 10k treasure ;_;


----------



## Aryxia

PandaNikita said:


> Can I get the second one in gems?



Of course c: I'll take him off the AH, just send over whatever ^.^ I need them out


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> ripriprip.
> 
> Sooooooooo, I know I said I was going to take a break from the coli......welps - I leveled up one of my dragons to level 25 today. LOLOL. level 1 to 25 in one day, wtf was i thinking



Right though? "I'm gonna stay out of the coli until crystalline gala" I said. First thing I do after NoN ends? Decide that a trained mire dragon sounds like a great idea. Yesssss.

Also, DAAAAANG, I admire your resolve in training dragons. o: I've been training Hope and Ruin on and off for weeks now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Haha we can suffer together. <3 I have 2 currently at level 11 and on at level 13



xD So you know how it's going, then. 

Good luck leveling your team!


----------



## Aryxia

PandaNikita said:


> Will you guys help me out with some dragon names and pairing names : D lol because I can't come up with good names ;_;
> 
> Here's the pairing pics I made in photoshop and mushed them together. I know they don't look awesome but yeah I'll edit them more later : O It would be cool to get edit suggestions too lol
> 
> *Note: Obviously the "Pair" text won't be in the finally picture
> Also the fae in Pair 4 will have more than one partner, I will update it later : O
> View the image in full size just right-click and open image in a new tab :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pairs




I just translate random words here for mine ;P Do you have pinglists yet? #3 looks purdy *u*


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> Of course c: I'll take him off the AH, just send over whatever ^.^ I need them out



I just went to the fairgrounds and I have 12K  I'll send a CR for him for 12k right now


----------



## Aryxia

PandaNikita said:


> I just went to the fairgrounds and I have 12K  I'll send a CR for him for 12k right now



You sure? I'm perfectly fine with less 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does anyone need a dodo? I can't sell my spare ._.


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> I just translate random words here for mine ;P Do you have pinglists yet? #3 looks purdy *u*


Oh thank you! Haha I'll try to name all of them soon.

No not yet lol I just let the LINE group and this thread know about my bebes. I saw there's an iri/shim association and I think most of my dragons are iri/shim so I'll sign up for that

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> You sure? I'm perfectly fine with less
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also does anyone need a dodo? I can't sell my spare ._.



I already sent it lol take my money


----------



## Aryxia

PandaNikita said:


> Oh thank you! Haha I'll try to name all of them soon.
> 
> No not yet lol I just let the LINE group and this thread know about my bebes. I saw there's an iri/shim association and I think most of my dragons are iri/shim so I'll sign up for that
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I already sent it lol take my money



I know. Thank-you! ;u;


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> I know. Thank-you! ;u;


LOL I realized that you're running the hatchery that I was looking at for inspiration! : o haha it looks so organized : D


----------



## tamagotchi

... I bought another pair. ; _ ;


----------



## Aryxia

PandaNikita said:


> LOL I realized that you're running the hatchery that I was looking at for inspiration! : o haha it looks so organized : D



Actually? Thank-you so much!! c: <3 And tbh I rearranged everything like 5 times before I was happy with it ^.^;;


----------



## PandaNikita

flower child said:


> ... I bought another pair. ; _ ;


SO BEAUTIFUL ^_^



Aryxia said:


> Actually? Thank-you so much!! c: <3 And tbh I rearranged everything like 5 times before I was happy with it ^.^;;


Yes haha  it looks good! I'm the same way, I'm constantly editing my stuff lol I like it to be organized. 

Also does Flight Rising have the ability to show tables? They use bbcode like TBT but I'm unsure haha has anyone tired it?


----------



## Aryxia

PandaNikita said:


> SO BEAUTIFUL ^_^
> 
> Yes haha  it looks good! I'm the same way, I'm constantly editing my stuff lol I like it to be organized.
> 
> Also does Flight Rising have the ability to show tables? They use bbcode like TBT but I'm unsure haha has anyone tired it?



According to this, you can do columns, but not full-blown tables


----------



## tamagotchi

SOBS NO NOW I NEED A MATE FOR HER






- - - Post Merge - - -

DAMMIT


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> According to this, you can do columns, but not full-blown tables


THANK YOU MY SAVIOR <3 <3 This is exactly what I needed!


----------



## Aryxia

Protip never check out retro's lair b/c then you'll find perfect mate for your dergs and spend money and use up valuable lair space even though you have a hatchery to run ;u;




 




- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> THANK YOU MY SAVIOR <3 <3 This is exactly what I needed!



No prob c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Right though? "I'm gonna stay out of the coli until crystalline gala" I said. First thing I do after NoN ends? Decide that a trained mire dragon sounds like a great idea. Yesssss.
> 
> Also, DAAAAANG, I admire your resolve in training dragons. o: I've been training Hope and Ruin on and off for weeks now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> xD So you know how it's going, then.
> 
> Good luck leveling your team!


Thanks! Good luck to you too !  Also Shiro HOW


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Thanks! Good luck to you too !  Also Shiro HOW



Training to level 25 according to Culex's guide is supposed to take under something like 10 hours, so it's perfectly doable. It just takes dedication, which I lack.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also, someone posted this on the Wind Forums. I thought it was adorable <3





- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Training to level 25 according to Culex's guide is supposed to take under something like 10 hours, so it's perfectly doable. It just takes dedication, which I lack.



    WHAT? So I guess I've been using the wrong guide this whle time


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> WHAT? So I guess I've been using the wrong guide this whle time



Which guide have you been using?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Uhh this one I think, not sure if the links going to work because the page won't display currently. 
 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=gde&id=937136&page=1,


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Uhh this one I think, not sure if the links going to work because the page won't display currently.
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=gde&id=937136&page=1,



Oh, Kiena's guide! : D Hers is good as well, I'm just not as well acquainted with it. I'm planning on leveling a dragon using her "Two exalts at once" build as soon as I get this team I'm working on done.

If I remember correctly, the main difference between Culex's guide and Kiena's guide is that Culex spends most of the guide explaining how to reach level 25. What points to put in what stats at which levels, when to add stones, etc. It's about getting to 25 fast. Kiena basically just says "here are the stones you should have and the end stat numbers you need, work your way up to that point." The majority of her guide is about the technical aspects of the coliseum and build comparisons.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohh that's possible? That's interesting. I just skim guides so I might have missed that but it sounds like something to look into 

Also, long shot here but would anyone be interested in selling an Eliminate and/or Ambush for BTB?  ( I need multiples but


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Also, someone posted this on the Wind Forums. I thought it was adorable <3



IT ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

O-O


----------



## Cuppycakez

I DIDN'T EVEN RECOGNIZE I FEEL SO STUPID


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohh that's possible? That's interesting. I just skim guides so I might have missed that but it sounds like something to look into
> 
> Also, long shot here but would anyone be interested in selling an Eliminate and/or Ambush for BTB?  ( I need multiples but


How much TBT are we talking about?


----------



## Aryxia

Reposting these babs b/c I reeeeaaaallly need lair space. Super willing to haggle, just ask c:


> *Fae Female- 12K on AH
> Denim, Azure, Spring
> Iri/shim/smoke
> Adult Preview:*





> *Ridgeback Male- 10K on AH
> Tiger, Stripes, Gembond
> Triple Blood
> Adult Preview:*





> *Ridgeback Female- 10K on AH
> Tiger, Stripes, Gembond
> Triple Blood
> Adult Preview:*





> *Ridgeback Female- 10K on AH
> Tiger, Stripes, Gembond
> Triple Blood
> Adult Preview:*


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> How much TBT are we talking about?



I don't know.  I suck at prices. The lowest Ambush on the AH is 73999, and I used to buy treasure 20k for 100 BTB...so maybe like 275-300 an ambush? Is that a good enough price or too low?


----------



## NSFW

got these cuties today!!


Spoiler: boo


----------



## Aryxia

NSFW said:


> got these cuties today!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: boo



That skydancer is gorgeous


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Thanks! Good luck to you too !  Also Shiro HOW



wait me how what what did i do
im so confused omg


----------



## Creeper$

JUST READ THIS THREAD NOW OMG LOOK WHAT tHEY DREW MEEEE

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl3&id=1311683


----------



## Shirohibiki

FireNinja1 said:


> Is it just me or every time I miss with Eliminate whenever I'm grinding I just facedesk a little on the inside.
> 
> (I DID IT 10000 POSTS)



i facedesk a lot on the inside
esp when my eliminates miss on the same dragon for about 30 minutes, scratch up to eliminate then it misses -- no idea why it was happening the other day but haha :')

ALSO GZ


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> wait me how what what did i do
> im so confused omg



Oh sorry. See I have this thing and I'm not good at like remembering names or anything like that. So.  Plus I like can't sleep rght now and Im really tired so that's not helping at all

- - - Post Merge - - -



Creeper$ said:


> JUST READ THIS THREAD NOW OMG LOOK WHAT tHEY DREW MEEEE
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=fl3&id=1311683



And I don't think they're going to be able to see it since only Wind Flight can see the boards in Wind.


----------



## tamagotchi

Lair Cleanout because I need space. ; _ ; goodbye my precious babies even tho theyre kind of uglies but i like them anyways goodbye!!!!!

Bamboo, 12.000.





Bipen, 10.000





Coffee, 12.000 //sobs.-





Mistletoe, 10.000





Zaria, 15.000 //sobs.-





Kajou, 25.000





Slimeball, 20.000





10.000


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh sorry. See I have this thing and I'm not good at like remembering names or anything like that. So.  Plus I like can't sleep rght now and Im really tired so that's not helping at all
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think they're going to be able to see it since only Wind Flight can see the boards in Wind.



SSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh sorry. See I have this thing and I'm not good at like remembering names or anything like that. So.  Plus I like can't sleep rght now and Im really tired so that's not helping at all
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't think they're going to be able to see it since only Wind Flight can see the boards in Wind.



OH np dude sorry about your troubles ): i know how that is
to answer your question from before -- i switched from water to ice, and now if i were to switch again id go light.

-lays on floor- i... should really expand my lair......its so hard to spend this 800k......ill be left w 7k lmao rip


----------



## Creeper$

> MockeryOfSoul:
> 
> So what if Wind and plague were bros because.....
> 
> Airborne viruses
> 
> Eh? Thoughts?
> 
> (kinda mostly joking but what if)






> MockeryOfSoul:
> I just imagined noodle dad flicking a bunch of plague sprites in the butt so they flew onto some other deity. Omg someone needs to draw that



AND THEN SOMEONE DID


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> Will you guys help me out with some dragon names and pairing names : D lol because I can't come up with good names ;_;
> 
> Here's the pairing pics I made in photoshop and mushed them together. I know they don't look awesome but yeah I'll edit them more later : O It would be cool to get edit suggestions too lol
> 
> *Note: Obviously the "Pair" text won't be in the finally picture
> Also the fae in Pair 4 will have more than one partner, I will update it later : O
> View the image in full size just right-click and open image in a new tab :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pairs


Here's the new banner / pictures / pairings
*I'm probably gonna rearrange some of the dragons on each banner later haha

Stina helped me name the first one ;u;​

Spoiler: please help me name these pairings </3










​


----------



## f11

flower child said:


> SOBS NO NOW I NEED A MATE FOR HER


 It reminds me of mine


----------



## Shirohibiki

drawing these friggin dergs is SO HARD... jfc idk how people do it even my doodles look bad lol


----------



## tamagotchi

Do tables work in derg bios? groans tables are hard to work with on FR

NO


----------



## SuperVandal

Crys said:


> It reminds me of mine



holy crap that's beautiful


----------



## Nanobyte

3150 treasure on the auction house 
THIS IS WHY ALL OF YA'LL SHOULD BE MORE LIKE ME

- - - Post Merge - - -

oH CRUD I AWAS SPLURGING AND BUYING CHEAP DRAGONS AND NOW THE BABIES CAN HATCH OH NO AND I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO CLEAR LAIRSPACE AHH


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> 3150 treasure on the auction house
> THIS IS WHY ALL OF YA'LL SHOULD BE MORE LIKE ME
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oH CRUD I AWAS SPLURGING AND BUYING CHEAP DRAGONS AND NOW THE BABIES CAN HATCH OH NO AND I DON'T HAVE ENOUGH MONEY TO CLEAR LAIRSPACE AHH



that me when I decide to keep my snipes u v u


----------



## Cuppycakez

I need to clean out my lair some so alright here we go!~


Spoiler: Ya know you want to buy themmmm



Here's Kyros. He's level 10 but his stats are jacked so he might need to be Tinctured but whatever. The lowest Seafoam/Rose on the AH is 50kt but that one has underbelly. He's listed for 45,000t but I'll accept a CR for 20-25k. 




This is Specklez!! 10k? I don't know. 




Here's Tristina. 5k? I don't know




I suck at prices so honestly just send a cross road for a price and I'll most likely accept. <3


----------



## nard

i broke the game again


----------



## FireNinja1

Last call before I exalt them and pocket 25kT. One of them is an XXY. Would be a real shame.


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> Last call before I exalt them and pocket 25kT. One of them is an XXY. Would be a real shame.



noo dont exalt them ; - ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

for sale, 15k each i guess, both female, first one is XYY. will be exalting if not bought


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> noo dont exalt them ; - ;



I don't want to, but I really won't have a choice if either nobody buys them or makes an offer.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> i broke the game again



besthatchlingdressup2k15
It's.. it's beautiful


----------



## Creeper$

DID I REALLY ONLY JUST NOW DISCOVER THE "ARRANGE LAIR" BUTTON


----------



## Cuppycakez

YES MAYBE


----------



## Peisinoe

Dragons for Sale 12k each?




















.


If not they go to Shadow Mama


----------



## Creeper$

Stina said:


> Dragons for Sale 12k each?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> If not they go to Shadow Mama



That second SD hurts my heart...but my lair is full and there are too many female SD's to count already


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> That second SD hurts my heart...but my lair is full and there are too many female SD's to count already



I feel that about the first one :')
space u v u


----------



## Peisinoe

Second one has been bought!


----------



## Nanobyte

MY BABIES
THEY ARE DUE TOMMORROW
Does anyone want to buy TBT for treasure? I'm currently a hobo i got billions of dergs and have no lairspace

- - - Post Merge - - -



Fuzzling said:


> i broke the game again



how the heck do you even do that


----------



## Shirohibiki

-breathes- i finally did it. i finally have 100 lairspaces. ....and 8k to my name.

the next one is 975k. :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

CONGRTS!!! I have 30 spaces.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> -breathes- i finally did it. i finally have 100 lairspaces. ....and 8k to my name.
> 
> the next one is 975k. :')



Congrats!

Also, that is a heck of a lot of money for the next upgrade. o:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Also, that is a heck of a lot of money for the next upgrade. o:



thank you guys <33

yeah, im not sure ill be expanding anymore... and i may go through my lair to exalt some dergs i dnot realy want anymore. see if i can free up some space. really wish lair exps werent so absurd :/


----------



## Nanobyte

Shirohibiki said:


> -breathes- i finally did it. i finally have 100 lairspaces. ....and 8k to my name.
> 
> the next one is 975k. :')



*clap clap clap*
On the other hand, I'm trying to upgrade and get room for the babies that are due tommorrow ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you guys <33
> 
> yeah, im not sure ill be expanding anymore... and i may go through my lair to exalt some dergs i dnot realy want anymore. see if i can free up some space. really wish lair exps werent so absurd :/


I'm going to go look at your 100 pretty dergs <3 <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm going to go look at your 100 pretty dergs <3 <3



aww thats sweet of you <3
i think ive decided i might get rid of tatsuya, lexus, kiriko, azalea, rishi, maybe midori and nimbus? trying to get most non-irishims outta here, but keeping some tigers.


----------



## f11

ughhh ambush is so expensive,,,,


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> ughhh ambush is so expensive,,,,



Right? I'm going to need like 200k+ to get all my stones RIP meeee


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Right? I'm going to need like 200k+ to get all my stones RIP meeee


lol im probably going to have to sell my fake bears, rip.


----------



## Xanarcah

How many of us are currently leveling a team right now? There's like, 4 of us, I think?

Maybe we should all race each other to level 25 and see if it motivates us. xD;


----------



## Naiad

tfw a nest of yours hatches and you fall in love with the babs u v u








​
i don't have enough space anymore ; v;/


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I was trying to post an image on FR..and I used the BB code thing but it didn't show up

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> How many of us are currently leveling a team right now? There's like, 4 of us, I think?
> 
> Maybe we should all race each other to level 25 and see if it motivates us. xD;


Yeah sure! I started leveling a new team because my old one made me mad but I can pick up whre I left off


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> How many of us are currently leveling a team right now? There's like, 4 of us, I think?
> 
> Maybe we should all race each other to level 25 and see if it motivates us. xD;



I was so bored today, I leveled up almost all the dragons I plan on keeping to Level 10. LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> -snip-



Omg, they're so precious. That snapper <3


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> I was so bored today, I leveled up almost all the dragons I plan on keeping to Level 10. LOL
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Omg, they're so precious. That snapper <3



//whispers

Take herrrr u v u


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> I was so bored today, I leveled up almost all the dragons I plan on keeping to Level 10. LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Omg, they're so precious. That snapper <3



-gives u her dergs so u can level them for her for no reason- 
pls thx


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> I was so bored today, I leveled up almost all the dragons I plan on keeping to Level 10. LOL



And then we all raced and gnoixaim schooled us all. >.>


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> //whispers
> 
> Take herrrr u v u


But.....then I'd have to find her a pretty mate ;///// i need to save my money, lmao



Shirohibiki said:


> -gives u her dergs so u can level them for her for no reason-
> pls thx


LOL, send them my way then 8)))))


Xanarcah said:


> And then we all raced and gnoixaim schooled us all. >.>



Can you tell I have a lot of free time at work? Hahahaha. I only have 4 25's....you have tons! ;PPP


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> And then we all raced and gnoixaim schooled us all. >.>



 We all knew it would happen just like you school everyone in AH snatches and stuff <3 
BUT ITS ON


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Can you tell I have a lot of free time at work? Hahahaha. I only have 4 25's....you have tons! ;PPP



pfftt, I haven't trained thaaaat many to level 25. 3 are my original team. 3 are my second team, who I leveled to 20 and them threw them at Stina just in time for Rockbreaker's and she leveled them to 25 while farming for Geodes. One I traded for. One I bought at level 23 and trained him the last 2 levels. I also have a level 20 that I bought, who I'm supposed to be training into a "two exalts in the Mire" dragon, but I'm so lazy. 

And then there's the three I'm working on now. Two of whom have sat at levels 11 and 14 for maybe a month now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> We all knew it would happen just like you school everyone in AH snatches and stuff <3
> BUT ITS ON



I can snipe for _hours_. But grind in the coliseum? Suddenly everything else ever looks more interesting.


----------



## Aryxia

Anyone know how long it's gonna take me to get my team from level 19 to 25 with only one (malfunctioning) ambush? I'm trying to decide if I should buy some or grab my next lair expansion first.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> pfftt, I haven't trained thaaaat many to level 25. 3 are my original team. 3 are my second team, who I leveled to 20 and them threw them at Stina just in time for Rockbreaker's and she leveled them to 25 while farming for Geodes. One I traded for. One I bought at level 23 and trained him the last 2 levels. I also have a level 20 that I bought, who I'm supposed to be training into a "two exalts in the Mire" dragon, but I'm so lazy.
> 
> And then there's the three I'm working on now. Two of whom have sat at levels 11 and 14 for maybe a month now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I can snipe for _hours_. But grind in the coliseum? Suddenly everything else ever looks more interesting.



I just don't have much to do, that's why I grind. I was MP sniping for the flourish pieces, got majority that I needed. I haven't bothered with the AH because no one seems interested in crystals lately and re-selling Nocturne's scare me right now. LOL. & it's easy for me to grind since....I'm at a computer all day (8 hours, Mon-Fri) at work, so it can be on my background and it's just a couple of clicks. : ) 

And during the entire NotN event....... I watched the entire Akame ga Kill anime series and all seasons of Community. i have no life, omfg. i don't deserve to be an adult



Aryxia said:


> Anyone know how long it's gonna take me to get my team from level 19 to 25 with only one (malfunctioning) ambush? I'm trying to decide if I should buy some or grab my next lair expansion first.



Do you have other level 25's you're leveling with, alongside your level 19?


----------



## Cuppycakez

LOOK AT THESE CUTE COATL ADOPTABLES <3

AND ITS RUN BY THE PERSON I MENTOR I LOVE THEM <3 <3 <3 
 http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=adopt&id=1304702&page=1


----------



## Peisinoe

im planning on a Wildclaw team and a Noc team. WHy not?!?!? Im bored already though lol. hoping to snipe some ambushes. i am not paying 78k for one


----------



## Aryxia

gnoixaim said:


> I just don't have much to do, that's why I grind. I was MP sniping for the flourish pieces, got majority that I needed. I haven't bothered with the AH because no one seems interested in crystals lately and re-selling Nocturne's scare me right now. LOL. & it's easy for me to grind since....I'm at a computer all day (8 hours, Mon-Fri) at work, so it can be on my background and it's just a couple of clicks. : )
> 
> And during the entire NotN event....... I watched the entire Akame ga Kill anime series and all seasons of Community. i have no life, omfg. i don't deserve to be an adult
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have other level 25's you're leveling with, alongside your level 19?



My team's currently at levels 21, 19 & 17  ^.^;;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> im planning on a Wildclaw team and a Noc team. WHy not?!?!? Im bored already though lol. hoping to snipe some ambushes. i am not paying 78k for one



haha right?


----------



## tamagotchi

I'm making a Red ranged lair with Iri/Shim/Gembond, so if you guy see/have any pretty dragons that look nice and are under 30k, I'd love to see them! I can go a little over 30k, though, of I really like them. ; v ;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> LOOK AT THESE CUTE COATL ADOPTABLES <3
> 
> AND ITS RUN BY THE PERSON I MENTOR I LOVE THEM <3 <3 <3
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=adopt&id=1304702&page=1



omg
I saw these earlier, I need 10.
Too bad it's 200k per coatl... and with Aureole's apparel... that adds up very quickly. Also, no spines sadly.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So uh...Eternal Youth Scrolls....


basically trap a hatchling in your lair forever?


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> So uh...Eternal Youth Scrolls....
> 
> 
> basically trap a hatchling in your lair forever?



y e s 

u v u


----------



## Peisinoe

Still looking for irishimcrackle XXmaize 

Not ub for my bae noc. So pretty ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

WELL. One dragon in your lair...forever...SURE SOUNDS PLEASING DOESN'T IT


----------



## Silversea

I stopped seriously levelling about 2 weeks ago lol xD. I don't know if I can convince myself to get back in the coli for at least another few days.


----------



## tamagotchi

These guys are up for sale for 10k, male and female. 








- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, this ones up for 15k. 





- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, look, I have treasure!






aaaand it's gone


----------



## Creeper$

TAKE THEM!!!
THEY'RE *FREEEEEEEEE*

















- - - Post Merge - - -

but you know, tips are nice


----------



## NSFW

aah the skydancers are cute!! can I get the 3rd one? thank you!


----------



## Creeper$

NSFW said:


> aah the skydancers are cute!! can I get the 3rd one? thank you!



sure, just send a CR to MockeryOfSoul!!


----------



## Silversea

I'm well aware that renting lv 25 dragons is costing me far more than ambushes but what the heck its in TBT so it doesn't feel so bad.


----------



## Creeper$

Omg so sorry, they were all just bought on the AH...didn't expect them to go that fast!!


----------



## NSFW

Creeper$ said:


> Omg so sorry, they were all just bought on the AH...didn't expect them to go that fast!!



aha its alright. i thought you were transferring dragons atm but yeah its alright!!


----------



## Creeper$

yea, they were up for 6k on AH but free to people on here...I just needed lair space really


----------



## Shirohibiki

alright, these babies are for (tentative) sale but idk how much yet whatever, ill be exalting them if nobody wants them. rip my old babies from my lair


Spoiler: dergs ive had forever qq































midori and nimbus are on a nest rn so i cant send them off yet but yeah


this is too hard


----------



## NSFW

Creeper$ said:


> yea, they were up for 6k on AH but free to people on here...I just needed lair space really



that guy who bought the 2nd one exalted it rip


----------



## gnoixaim

Creeper$ said:


> yea, they were up for 6k on AH but free to people on here...I just needed lair space really



That's exalt price for adults, rip rip.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> That's exalt price for adults, rip rip.



This, basically. 

I've been buying at this price to turn a profit for a while now. 



Also, I think I found someone who will level dragons to 19 in return for exalt fodder~


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> alright, these babies are for (tentative) sale but idk how much yet whatever, ill be exalting them if nobody wants them. rip my old babies from my lair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dergs ive had forever qq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori and nimbus are on a nest rn so i cant send them off yet but yeah
> 
> 
> this is too hard



I'll take Tatsuya when you have a price ready! o//u//o


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> This, basically.
> 
> I've been buying at this price to turn a profit for a while now.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think I found someone who will level dragons to 19 in return for exalt fodder~


WHERE I NEED THIS INFO    

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I never noticed that the Earth and Light backgrounds are so similar.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> I'll take Tatsuya when you have a price ready! o//u//o



ah!! im so glad hes going to a good home ;A; since i was going to exalt him, is 13k okay?


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> ah!! im so glad hes going to a good home ;A; since i was going to exalt him, is 13k okay?



Yes! That's completely fine. I'll send a CR now. . u .


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> Yes! That's completely fine. I'll send a CR now. . u .



thank you so much my dear <3333


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much my dear <3333



i just realized he'll be a great match for dreama my SD <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> i just realized he'll be a great match for dreama my SD <3



ooooh!! i hope they make beautiful babies DD


----------



## Cuppycakez

Hi!! My name is Cuppycakez, and I'd like to show you my latest 2 snipes. 








Sandwich, and AirConditioner. 2500kt each! Not that cute at all except..
_*I didn't name them*_ I couldn't NOT buy them. I might just relist them but I had to snag them at the momentttttt


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> TAKE THEM!!!
> THEY'RE *FREEEEEEEEE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but you know, tips are nice




vOLT

my poor baby ; v ;

//whispers

_I'll always love you_


----------



## Peisinoe

12K each!  REPOST.

If not sold will get exalted tonight. D:
















.

These two have a nest hatching tomorrow










If not they go to Shadow Mama


----------



## Silversea

Stina said:


> 12K each!  REPOST.
> 
> If not sold will get exalted tonight. D:



Does the 12k include accent because I super need phoenix feathers D: ?

I'll take the top midnight skydancer either way pls <3


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Does the 12k include accent D: ?
> 
> I'll take the top midnight skydancer either way pls <3



No sorry ;-;

ok will send CR tomorrow after the babies hatch...

also BF has some dragons for sale too 12k if anyone is interested


----------



## Xanarcah

Someone'e buying ACNL stuff with treasure, go make yourselves some money, guys!


----------



## Ayaya

Stina said:


> No sorry ;-;
> 
> ok will send CR tomorrow after the babies hatch...
> 
> also BF has some dragons for sale too 12k if anyone is interested



Stina can you save me the 2nd one pls I'll pay you with my soul when I have lair space ;-;


----------



## PandaNikita

@stina save me the first one SD with crown of bones. Thanks bb


----------



## FireNinja1

I feel accomplished for getting this for only 12k


----------



## Peisinoe

ok guys!


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Someone'e buying ACNL stuff with treasure, go make yourselves some money, guys!



/sniped


----------



## Creeper$

Lafiel said:


> vOLT
> 
> my poor baby ; v ;
> 
> //whispers
> 
> _I'll always love you_



SOSOSO SORRY HE GREW UP THO AND LIVED QUITE NICELY FOR AWHILE IN MY LAIR HE WAS SO CUTE WITH HIS LIL DEEPSEA BULB AN HE EVEN HAD SOME RIVER MUCK AS A PET. IF I HAD KNOWN THAT WAS EXALT PRICE I WOULD NEVER HAVE LET HIM GOOOOOOOO


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> alright, these babies are for (tentative) sale but idk how much yet whatever, ill be exalting them if nobody wants them. rip my old babies from my lair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dergs ive had forever qq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori and nimbus are on a nest rn so i cant send them off yet but yeah
> 
> 
> this is too hard



eee, midori is so pretty!! i would love to take her when she's off nest! uwu

frick theyre all pretty //grabby hands


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> /sniped



Bwaha, three of you jumped on that thread. xD

Glad it was people from TBT, anyway. : D


----------



## Creeper$

Ive got practically everything except the modern wood set so...

- - - Post Merge - - -

and i knew it was a good idea to stock up on fortune cookies

- - - Post Merge - - -

dat new sig tho... /owo\


----------



## Xanarcah

EEEEE I GOT A WAVE SWEEPER!



Now I just need a Mantarune!

And a ton of other familiars...


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> EEEEE I GOT A WAVE SWEEPER!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need a Mantarune!
> 
> And a ton of other familiars...



bruh

i only have 34 familiars :') rip

time to start saving and stop spending on dergs n stuf ; v ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ha! There is no such thing as "stopping".


----------



## Silversea

Does anyone on here have boolean or any kickstarter familiars? Not going to ask for them, (except boolean for the achievement then you get it back) but just curious.


----------



## Silversea

Does anyone else go looking for a dragon to put a skin on and then come back with like 3 new dragons instead? /guilty


----------



## Xanarcah

Nah, I go looking for a skin to put on a dragon and come back with 3 skins instead. xD;


----------



## Goth

is flight rising like a dungeon harvest moon


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> eee, midori is so pretty!! i would love to take her when she's off nest! uwu
> 
> frick theyre all pretty //grabby hands



sure thing!  if youd like her mate you can take him as well. shell be 13k if thats alright, but she has like 4 days eAe remind me ok? ill try to remember tho


----------



## gnoixaim

So.....I have too many lavender/purple colors I need to get rid of. i love them all ok, offer a price if you want one^^ I'm willing to take BTB as well.

AND THEY'RE ALL IMPS. RIP ME



Spoiler: adding a spoiler because a lot







(she's level 10)










(level 10 and RTB)











I'm also willing to level (the ones that aren't leveled) to level 10, as well : )


----------



## Silversea

Ok I need to expand my lair before I get any more dragons. Time to save up again.


----------



## Creeper$

Ok my lair expansion is 65k. Not a lot right? well the problem here is whenever i get close, I SPEND IT ON YET ANOTHER ****ING IMP. THE FIRST COATL I SEE: BUYS. SO I CANT EVEN AFFORD A 65K LAIR EXPAND BECAUSE OF THESE LIL SH1TS






I TOLD MYSELF IT'D BE A GOOD INVESTMENT AND THAT A WHITE IRISHIM COUPLE WOULD BE WORH IT IN THE LONG RUN

RIP.

- - - Post Merge - - -

those names tho...


----------



## PandaNikita

BEST NAMES EVER


----------



## Shirohibiki

im actually laughing so hard over those coatls names holy **** god bless


----------



## Naiad

I DONT EVEN HAVE MONEY ANYMORE R U SRS FR


----------



## Creeper$

Lafiel said:


> I DONT EVEN HAVE MONEY ANYMORE R U SRS FR



WAT

- - - Post Merge - - -

R U ****ING


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> WAT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> R U ****ING



cRYING

i mean on a side note it's kinda ugly


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

OH GOD A NEW ONE
NEED NEED NEED
Now....
_its time 2 get snipin_


----------



## Astro0

Hmmm okapi could be reaaalll cute, or it could be reaaaal ugly ahhaha better start  scrying/sniping to make some moolahhh
i think itll look cute with the actual colors of an okapi


----------



## Astro0

Looking to trade my g1 noc boy




coral/blue/magenta
only looking to trade for another male gen 1 leeel


----------



## nard

i did the lil item caption thing u v u, clickee to see


----------



## gnoixaim

gnoixaim said:


> So.....I have too many lavender/purple colors I need to get rid of. i love them all ok, offer a price if you want one^^ I'm willing to take BTB as well.
> 
> AND THEY'RE ALL IMPS. RIP ME
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: adding a spoiler because a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she's level 10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (level 10 and RTB)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also willing to level (the ones that aren't leveled) to level 10, as well : )



AND OF COURSE, TODAY'S EXALT BONUS ARE PURPLE IMPS.
/dead


----------



## f11

Ehh not really a fan of okapi. Also 190k is pretty expensive so I'll be over here chilling and getting underbelly.


----------



## Silversea

Psh I need to save money for lair expansion. Even though okapis are one of my favourite patterned animals in the world.


----------



## Coach

My Monochrome babies hatched, so if anyone is interested check out my lair and send me an offer by VMing me on here!

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=108106&page=2


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't know how I feel about the new gene :/


----------



## Peisinoe

Hatchies


















All girls :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

12k each


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> I DONT EVEN HAVE MONEY ANYMORE R U SRS FR



i just get home and
what

meh. did some scrying. dont like how it frames the face. w/e


----------



## nard

i cant

too many genes

i need to save and expand my lair but like

_genes_


----------



## tamagotchi

These guys are on a nest of 2. u w u


----------



## Creeper$

flower child said:


> These guys are on a nest of 2. u w u



HNNNNG


----------



## tamagotchi

Creeper$ said:


> HNNNNG



Oh! And these guys tomorrow will be on a nest. c;


----------



## Creeper$

msldkjvsfkamLgmjd'lobngsfkhnse/kdgbj

WHY DO YOU HAVE ALL THESE PRETTY COATLS


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

did someone say coatl
coatl is fabu
Just one more week of waiting now...


----------



## Creeper$

sfksog[sr
ohj'dl;fmN
;fmgyu,0i1's[rlarkuofriui
xd[og'cfbl;kvb.n

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Creeper$ said:


> sfksog[sr
> ohj'dl;fmN
> ;fmgyu,0i1's[rlarkuofriui
> xd[og'cfbl;kvb.n
> 
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Everything okay?


----------



## tamagotchi

Oh lol there's a new gene? Cool. It looks kinda gross.

people are selling it at 200k lmao im crackn up no


----------



## nard

flower child said:


> It looks kinda gross.



how dare u 









windfall will look fantastic with okapi :')


----------



## tamagotchi

Fuzzling said:


> how dare u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windfall will look fantastic with okapi :')



nah son B)
Skydancers look particularly bad

/e - coral looks okay though at least you found a decent tert gene lol


----------



## Creeper$

FireNinja1 said:


> Everything okay?



NO IM NOT OK


----------



## FireNinja1

Creeper$ said:


> NO IM NOT OK



I assume it's much worse than exalting a triple. Go on...


----------



## Creeper$

FireNinja1 said:


> I assume it's much worse than exalting a triple. Go on...



SEE FOR YOURSELF



Twilight Sparkle said:


> did someone say coatl
> coatl is fabu
> Just one more week of waiting now...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> how dare u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windfall will look fantastic with okapi :')



oh god was that sarcasm because wow thats ... i...
weLL EVERYONE LIKES WHAT THEY LIKE I GUESS 8')


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god was that sarcasm because wow thats ... i...
> weLL EVERYONE LIKES WHAT THEY LIKE I GUESS 8')



yes it was sarcasm 


hehehehheh


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god was that sarcasm because wow thats ... i...
> weLL EVERYONE LIKES WHAT THEY LIKE I GUESS 8')



i think i wouldve liked it more if they made it a little more faded?? like, not as dark as it is now because it looks kinda weird. also the places they were put on on the body? maybe if they just did the stripes id like it lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> i think i wouldve liked it more if they made it a little more faded?? like, not as dark as it is now because it looks kinda weird. also the places they were put on on the body? maybe if they just did the stripes id like it lol



gonna agree with this :/ i was shocked to see how dark it was. but, oh well. there are people that like it and people who dont, just as with everything.


----------



## Naiad

I have these pretties u v u

Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond

All are in the AH for 34k Each and 28k through CRs







​


----------



## Peisinoe

Stina said:


> 12K each!  REPOST.
> 
> If not sold will get exalted tonight. D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> These two have a nest hatching tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not they go to Shadow Mama




12k each if not exalting in 2 hrs


----------



## Beary

Does anyone want ? oUo


























I really need to get rid of them, I'm willing to give them away.


----------



## Peisinoe

Fuzzling said:


> yes it was sarcasm
> 
> 
> hehehehheh



i was second guessing your sanity atm lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

Okapi=A dragon got all scratched up and the doctor tried to cover it up with paint


----------



## Creeper$

Beary said:


> Does anyone want ? oUo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get rid of them, I'm willing to give them away.



uuuugh that second boyyyy

i hate being poor


----------



## Beary

Creeper$ said:


> uuuugh that second boyyyy
> 
> i hate being poor



You can have him for free c;


----------



## Creeper$

wAAAAAAA?? REALLY? OMG ILU TYSVM


----------



## Beary

Creeper$ said:


> wAAAAAAA?? REALLY? OMG ILU TYSVM



omFG I
I put him in the auction house and I was about to take it off
someone bought him kill me now


----------



## Creeper$

oh that's ok

better to get your money's worth anyways c:


----------



## Astro0

Beary said:


> Does anyone want ? oUo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get rid of them, I'm willing to give them away.



hhh how much you want for the royal third boy??


----------



## Silversea

I'm away from PC for at least a day starting tomorrow not that anyone needs me anyway. 

Hope I don't miss anything :c


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: selling these babs, gonna miss some of them but i need the space... just make an offer











he's triple ice!




i thought he made cute babs with my girl, then he just didnt hahaha












his name is lightning bug! id prefer him not to be exalted but i get it


----------



## Aryxia

Ughhhhh I can't wait to breed these two ;u;


----------



## Creeper$

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: selling these babs, gonna miss some of them but i need the space... just make an offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's triple ice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i thought he made cute babs with my girl, then he just didnt hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his name is lightning bug! id prefer him not to be exalted but i get it



uuuh that coatl but i only have like 5k?


----------



## Astro0

Creeper$ said:


> uuuh that coatl but i only have like 5k?



you can have em for as much as you like, just send a CR ^_^


----------



## Creeper$

he was on ah for 5k, so i just bought lol


----------



## Astro0

Creeper$ said:


> he was on ah for 5k, so i just bought lol



ok thank god! i was worried it was someone else, thank you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i need help gening up this girl i got! i really like her, i got her in a noc trade thread ^_^






i'm thinking iri, and maybe belly? not sure one the secondary, probably shim (damn gem genes -_-)... what do you guys think?


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> ok thank god! i was worried it was someone else, thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i need help gening up this girl i got! i really like her, i got her in a noc trade thread ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking iri, and maybe belly? not sure one the secondary, probably shim (damn gem genes -_-)... what do you guys think?



Primary, you could go with iridescent or tiger.
Secondary, you could go with shimmer or seraph.
Tertiary, circuit, underbelly, even smoke is doable.


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> ok thank god! i was worried it was someone else, thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i need help gening up this girl i got! i really like her, i got her in a noc trade thread ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking iri, and maybe belly? not sure one the secondary, probably shim (damn gem genes -_-)... what do you guys think?



Iri/Shim/UB
Iri/Curr/UB


----------



## Astro0

Stina said:


> Iri/Shim/UB
> Iri/Curr/UB





FireNinja1 said:


> Primary, you could go with iridescent or tiger.
> Secondary, you could go with shimmer or seraph.
> Tertiary, circuit, underbelly, even smoke is doable.



ahh thank you! so many ideas, i think i better work out my finances haha

idk whether to get into okapi for the money or whether it wont be worth it like spines was...


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> ok thank god! i was worried it was someone else, thank you!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i need help gening up this girl i got! i really like her, i got her in a noc trade thread ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm thinking iri, and maybe belly? not sure one the secondary, probably shim (damn gem genes -_-)... what do you guys think?



i like iri/shim/circuit, gembond, underbelly (ooh okapi kinda looks cool too)


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> i like iri/shim/circuit, gembond, underbelly (ooh okapi kinda looks cool too)



oooh okapi does actually haha! i'm so torn on it... i wish circuit wasnt a gem gene!


----------



## S-A-M

Shirohibiki said:


> alright, these babies are for (tentative) sale but idk how much yet whatever, ill be exalting them if nobody wants them. rip my old babies from my lair
> 
> 
> Spoiler: dergs ive had forever qq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midori and nimbus are on a nest rn so i cant send them off yet but yeah
> 
> 
> this is too hard


ooh how much for kirko?


----------



## Creeper$

Trading this gen 1 guy for a (hopefully gened) female!! preferably shadow colors


----------



## tamagotchi

//waves.-
Goodbye, treasure!


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> ahh thank you! so many ideas, i think i better work out my finances haha
> 
> idk whether to get into okapi for the money or whether it wont be worth it like spines was...



I thought this looked the best, iri/facet/spines
I don't think you should do underbelly because her primary looks really good as iri


----------



## f11

the only time i'll like okapi...


----------



## Peisinoe

omfg everything is dodging me in kelp. did they change the monsters stats? its so irritating. EVERY BATTLE something is dodging my eliminate


----------



## Shirohibiki

S-A-M said:


> ooh how much for kirko?



oh, 13k, i believe im just gonig to charge that for all of them because id be exalting otherwise. would that be okay? o: if so, send me a CR <3


----------



## Silversea

Silversea said:


> Does the 12k include accent because I super need phoenix feathers D: ?
> 
> I'll take the top midnight skydancer either way pls <3



Stinastinastina.

I meant the first skydancer ;_; sorrryyyy.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Stinastinastina.
> 
> I meant the first skydancer ;_; sorrryyyy.




OOOOH oooops D: pandanikita already got her sorrry!


----------



## Peisinoe

I kind of like how they keep adding new things. But a part of me worries they're unveiling them too fast.


----------



## nard

Stina said:


> I kind of like how they keep adding new things. But a part of me worries they're unveiling them too fast.



it's 3fast5us


----------



## Cuppycakez

Not really. But it does feel like they are releasing things to fast. :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Not really. But it does feel like they are releasing things to fast. :/



It kinda does, once Night of Nocturne was done with, a couple days later. Admins shove a new gene at us.
I don't mind all the new stuff coming out though, I like new stuff popping up sometimes, but it does feel fast.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> It kinda does, once Night of Nocturne was done with, a couple days later. Admins shove a new gene at us.
> I don't mind all the new stuff coming out though, I like new stuff popping up sometimes, but it does feel fast.



And before that was Rockbreaker's and the Turkeys. Then facet. It's been nonstop new releases. 

While it's a lot of fun, I'd probably appreciate it more if they spaced them out more to let people properly enjoy them and maaaaybe worked on fixing some of the longstanding problems instead.


----------



## f11

bought my first ambush, only 2 more to go...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> And before that was Rockbreaker's and the Turkeys. Then facet. It's been nonstop new releases.
> 
> While it's a lot of fun, I'd probably appreciate it more if they spaced them out more to let people properly enjoy them and maaaaybe worked on fixing some of the longstanding problems instead.



Forgot about them, oops. Yeah, everything's going so fast, admins need to space it out so we can have more time to enjoy em.
also fix the stuffs so WW1 isn't there, i doubt it's going for a couple months tho


----------



## nard

Has anyone else noticed the flower apparel that go in the dragon's mouth is not even on the mouth for Nocturnes?


----------



## Naiad

>


http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=9579663


>


http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=9579664


>


http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=9579665
[td]
	

[/td]
[td]
	

[/td]
[td]
	

[/td]



Arenam and Iari had their first nest together hatch today u v u
In the AH for 25k each, but 20k each through CRs​
- - - Post Merge - - -

also bless the use of tables in coding


----------



## f11

Fuzzling said:


> Has anyone else noticed the flower apparel that go in the dragon's mouth is not even on the mouth for Nocturnes?


yep. 


 also if they faint in coli they dont have an image.


----------



## Peisinoe

Also the looming feeling that they might run out of ideas???


----------



## FireNinja1

I feel that the main reason why they've unveiled all of these new features at once is to continue to cater to the monthly registration windows. Before October, the last one was...seven months ago? I do agree it's time to stop with all of this new stuff, but the huge spike of 30k members + is what is most likely their top priority.


----------



## Nanobyte

Creeper$ said:


> [/url]



Xena what are you doing over there





- - - Post Merge - - -

Psssttt... I'll give you TBT for treasure
10 tbt for 5000 treasure
halp me get more lairspace
i did too much sniping
just drop me a vm okay


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> Xena what are you doing over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Psssttt... I'll give you TBT for treasure
> 10 tbt for 5000 treasure
> halp me get more lairspace
> i did too much sniping
> just drop me a vm okay



Pretty sisters uwu 
yes i did just inadverdently compliment my breeding pair

i remember when I used to snipe :') and then I ran out of lair space oops


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> i remember when I used to snipe :') and then I ran out of lair space oops



ah yes
that is exactly what happened to me
now give me money


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> ah yes
> that is exactly what happened to me
> now give me money



i have no money sry bb


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> i have no money sry bb



i said give me money
i threaten you with my wiffle bat


----------



## Naiad

Nanobyte said:


> i said give me money
> i threaten you with my wiffle bat



noo

I'm poor threaten someone rich
like Xan
ilu xan dont cut me pls


----------



## Cuppycakez

Nanobyte said:


> i said give me money
> i threaten you with my wiffle bat



Good thing we are in the same flight and Windsinger would banish you for killing one of his members. 


Wow...I got to join 1 month after I heard about it. Not sure I could have waited 7 months I would have gave up caring.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Good thing we are in the same flight and Windsinger would banish you for killing one of his members.
> 
> 
> Wow...I got to join 1 month after I heard about it. *Not sure I could have waited 7 months I would have gave up caring*.



//sobbing bc i actually waited 7 months


----------



## Astro0

ayy i need gems to gen up my noccies, so i'm doing some commissions for your gems! i'll take treasure too ^_^ i can do dergs, OCs, ac mayor, whatever you want!
here's my DA: http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
for 1500+ gems/treasure equivalent i'll happily do you a detailed lineless portrait! http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/352/f/6/kurloz_commission_by_astro0lauren-d8acdv4.png (more examples on my DA)
message me if keen


----------



## Peisinoe

Wifflebat?


----------



## Naiad

Stina said:


> Wifflebat?




kinda like a not as cool baseball bat u v u






I had my eyes on this boy for the past few days, and I finally got the space to buy him today :')
Pretty lil' pastel spiral for only 8k u v u


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> kinda like a not as cool baseball bat u v u



Made of plastic and has lots of holes in. Not very intimidating.


----------



## nard

someone bought my lil w/c bb for 10k

named it real quick

and _exalted it _

wtf


----------



## Xanarcah

Hatching the nest for these two tomorrow~











I'm really hoping for a male Imp. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stina said:


> Wifflebat?





Spoiler: For my sanity and because SOMEBODY had to post a picture :D












- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Hatching the nest for these two tomorrow
> I'm really hoping for a male Imp. o:


Make sure to post babies because I might be interested.  How many eggs?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Make sure to post babies because I might be interested.  How many eggs?



3 eggs from that pair and another 2 eggs from my second (almost identical) pair. I'll also be selling 3 of the parents, in case anyone wanted to buy an already matched breeding pair~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Guys.. I was sniping for dom discount, when.. oKAPI. 
Freaked out, sniped one.. only have 6k now.
help


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Guys.. I was sniping for dom discount, when.. oKAPI.
> Freaked out, sniped one.. only have 6k now.
> help



Omg i did that too... twice hahah! Hopefully we both make some sweet money off our snipes


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> Omg i did that too... twice hahah! Hopefully we both make some sweet money off our snipes


Pfft, I hope you do aswell. I just sold a lightning egg and some stuffs so I'm almost back to 80k now. The time they were snapped up in though, oh my god. When I clicked to get mine, there was 30+. Once I clicked "Okay", there was only 17 left.


----------



## PandaNikita

Oh lord, I need to open a hatchery soon ;___; too many dragons and not enough space! My boyfriend and I are going to set up a hatchery soon with some better pairs (I spent hours finding better color matches so hopefully it was worth the effort doing that!) 

Please buy my dragons : ) I am looking for at least 5K treasure for each dragon here. Feel free to reserve a dragon that you want to buy later. I literally have no lair space so yeah.. I need that expansion. *I believe all dragons here are fully gened. Some of them are doubles so I might be looking for a little more treasure for them. Most are unnamed, one or two have names.

Send a crossroads offer for any of these dragons and I'll take a look. Hopefully I copied and pasted the links correctly lol : o

Thanks for looking!


----------



## nard

I needed about 25k more to buy Tiger for my Nocturne, but I ended up buying my fourth nest. v n v whats wrong with me


----------



## Xanarcah

Fuzzling said:


> I needed about 25k more to buy Tiger for my Nocturne, but I ended up buying my fourth nest. v n v whats wrong with me



Well, more nests = more babies = more money?


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Well, more nests = more babies = more money?



e v e im not smart enough for this game


----------



## Peisinoe

Guys I know what a wiffle bat is. It seemed like an inside joke for Wind/Nature? So that was what I was referring to


----------



## f11

Spoiler: selling name your price


----------



## nard

Crys said:


> Spoiler: selling name your price



The real ironic thing here was that I hatched W/C babs the other day that had those same genes. e v e


----------



## Aryxia

Out of curiosity, how much would you guys pay for snake babies like these?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohhh sorry Stina 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also doesn't it look like  This  dragon is like..off the standy-thing?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Also doesn't it look like  This  dragon is like..off the standy-thing?


omg it does
Must be a glitch, a very amusing one.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhh sorry Stina
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also doesn't it look like  This  dragon is like..off the standy-thing?



No non o. You didn't do anythin gwrong

Also Aryxis, I like the last one. But i'm pretty frugal on dragons so I would only pay 12k?


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Snip



//runs to CRs

The WCS girl is mineeeee ; v ;

she's so pretty tho damn


----------



## Nanobyte

I HATE MYSELF




sniping is like doing drugs
i wasted _used_ my hard-earned money and quite literally have no room left
worth it tho


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> //runs to CRs
> 
> The WCS girl is mineeeee ; v ;
> 
> she's so pretty tho damn


Thank you ;w; I accepted the trade!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Oh lord, I need to open a hatchery soon ;___; too many dragons and not enough space! My boyfriend and I are going to set up a hatchery soon with some better pairs (I spent hours finding better color matches so hopefully it was worth the effort doing that!)
> 
> Please buy my dragons : ) I am looking for at least 5K treasure for each dragon here. Feel free to reserve a dragon that you want to buy later. I literally have no lair space so yeah.. I need that expansion. *I believe all dragons here are fully gened. Some of them are doubles so I might be looking for a little more treasure for them. Most are unnamed, one or two have names.
> 
> Send a crossroads offer for any of these dragons and I'll take a look. Hopefully I copied and pasted the links correctly lol : o
> 
> Thanks for looking!



Still for sale :3 go to the original post for the dragon links : D
If not I will be giving them to Stina to exalt, better pick now! Some are doubles!​


----------



## NSFW

interest check for a gen1 male nocturne (semi eyeburner i think) 

just checking if theres any interest in this nocturne (~:


----------



## Xanarcah

I BOUGHT MY LIGHT SPRITE!


----------



## Cuppycakez

OMG YOU DID YAY

- - - Post Merge - - -

CONGRATS! YOUR THE FIRST ONE OF US TO GET ONE (I THINK)


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I BOUGHT MY LIGHT SPRITE!



Certainly didn't take you long to go from broke to light sprite


----------



## tamagotchi

'

YES


----------



## Peisinoe

flower child said:


> View attachment 80496'
> 
> YES



1 week later 0


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> I BOUGHT MY LIGHT SPRITE!



Omg congratulations!! Tooks shorter than you thought  too!
Whats your next project? ^_^


----------



## Xanarcah

Thanks everyone! : D



Silversea said:


> Certainly didn't take you long to go from broke to light sprite



Yeah, from the 27th of December till now? That's the power of NoN sales and also investing wisely.  I should have had it in the first 2 weeks I was a questing, but I bought so much stuff and squandered my money. o:


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I BOUGHT MY LIGHT SPRITE!



**** YEAH!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> Omg congratulations!! Tooks shorter than you thought  too!
> Whats your next project? ^_^



Geneing some dragons, maybe? I kind want to take a break from item questing. Gotta catch up on pretty dragons.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stina said:


> **** YEAH!!!!



THIS FOREVER


----------



## PandaNikita

Stina said:


> 1 week later 0


More like 1 day later


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I BOUGHT MY LIGHT SPRITE!



holy ****, much grats!!!!! im so happy for you DD


----------



## Astro0

Astro0 said:


> ayy i need gems to gen up my noccies, so i'm doing some commissions for your gems! i'll take treasure too ^_^ i can do dergs, OCs, ac mayor, whatever you want!
> here's my DA: http://astro0lauren.deviantart.com/
> for 1500+ gems/treasure equivalent i'll happily do you a detailed lineless portrait! http://th04.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/352/f/6/kurloz_commission_by_astro0lauren-d8acdv4.png (more examples on my DA)
> message me if keen



ayy this is still a thing for you art people, i'm always happy to do dragon art too!


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> I BOUGHT MY LIGHT SPRITE!



YAAAAS GIRL, CONGRATS <3333333 How much did you buy it for?



flower child said:


> View attachment 80496'
> 
> YES








here's mine, lmao


----------



## f11

I'm selling 61 gems for treasure if anyones interested.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> YAAAAS GIRL, CONGRATS <3333333 How much did you buy it for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine, lmao



lays on the floor
cries quietly
h OW
IM CONSTANTLY OUT OF SEAFOOD I LITERALLY HAVE 0 RN HOW DO YOU GET 20K .., ,, OF EVERYTHING NO LESS


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> Thanks everyone! : D
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, from the 27th of December till now? That's the power of NoN sales and also investing wisely.  I should have had it in the first 2 weeks I was a questing, but I bought so much stuff and squandered my money. o:



Maybe one day I will learn the arts of investing wisely so I can half afford a light sprite. ONE DAY


Also hurry up and get an akirbeak while they are still 2 mil. Then again maybe they will stay at this price.


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> YAAAAS GIRL, CONGRATS <3333333 How much did you buy it for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's mine, lmao



HAAAACKS

And my god I only have like 30 plant rn.


----------



## Cuppycakez

There's this person selling like 4 of each Forum Vista, but they want "beads" from some weird site...and 800 of them=$160.

YOU TEASE ME


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> There's this person selling like 4 of each Forum Vista, but they want "beads" from some weird site...and 800 of them=$160.
> 
> YOU TEASE ME



What...? What's a Forum Vista?


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> YAAAAS GIRL, CONGRATS <3333333 How much did you buy it for?



20k gems. I have 41 gems left right now, haha. xD; 


It was a pretty good price, considering the current exchange rate. 

I was on my lunch break and decided to check on sprites and IT WAS THERE. AND I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACK IN THE CAFETERIA. 

Made the rest of my shift awesome, though. : D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Maybe one day I will learn the arts of investing wisely so I can half afford a light sprite. ONE DAY
> 
> 
> Also hurry up and get an akirbeak while they are still 2 mil. Then again maybe they will stay at this price.



I like investing because it makes me a decent amount of money with the least amount of actual work. 

And I got one already. xD; I think I bought it somewhere around the time when I said I was broke. That's one of the reasons why.


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> lays on the floor
> cries quietly
> h OW
> IM CONSTANTLY OUT OF SEAFOOD I LITERALLY HAVE 0 RN HOW DO YOU GET 20K .., ,, OF EVERYTHING NO LESS





FireNinja1 said:


> HAAAACKS
> 
> And my god I only have like 30 plant rn.



I get all my food from the coli, lmao. I could probably sell all the food I get, but I don't 8)))) I leveled up another dragon to level 25 today......just because I was bored.



Xanarcah said:


> 20k gems. I have 41 gems left right now, haha. xD;
> 
> 
> It was a pretty good price, considering the current exchange rate.
> 
> I was on my lunch break and decided to check on sprites and IT WAS THERE. AND I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACK IN THE CAFETERIA.
> 
> Made the rest of my shift awesome, though. : D



rip me, 20k gems? LOL. So happy for you <3333333333 NOW ONTO ALL THE OTHER FAMILIARS!


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> I get all my food from the coli, lmao. I could probably sell all the food I get, but I don't 8)))) I leveled up another dragon to level 25 today......just because I was bored.



I use the Mire for Coli grinding. I only do one 20-30 minute grind a day whenever I get the chance, since it's soooo boring.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I just randomly bought this Gene one, and here's the ID:
8474747 
Interesting. The best ID I've got probably if I was going to sell ID-wise


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> What...? What's a Forum Vista?



So the first post in this thread by by Xhaztol in this thread. The fancy image of wings around their icon is a vista. (Unless I'm completely misunderstanding it?) There are others, too, like clouds.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I get all my food from the coli, lmao. I could probably sell all the food I get, but I don't 8)))) I leveled up another dragon to level 25 today......just because I was bored.
> 
> rip me, 20k gems? LOL. So happy for you <3333333333 NOW ONTO ALL THE OTHER FAMILIARS!



I envy your leveling abilities. D: 

Also, yeah. xD; It took forever to actually save up enough. I kept succumbing to the siren's song of other items. Found out that if I saved in gems I was less likely to actually spend it, so gems it was.


----------



## Cuppycakez

And that's a really good price..don't they normally go for around 30k Gems???

- - - Post Merge - - -

And yeah. The forum vistas are pretty much things around your avatar....but the person is selling THE WHOLE SET   so you get the apparel  piece, the familiar (For example bone fiend) and the vista.  But I think mods get their own special one so that's where Xhaz got theirs


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> So I just randomly bought this Gene one, and here's the ID:
> 8474747
> Interesting. The best ID I've got probably if I was going to sell ID-wise



That's actually pretty great, especially considering it's a Gen 1. o: If you sell, you might be able to get a lot for it. What colors is it?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> That's actually pretty great, especially considering it's a Gen 1. o: If you sell, you might be able to get a lot for it. What colors is it?



Fae Male, Carmine/Mulberry/Silver


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Fae Male, Carmine/Mulberry/Silver



Not bad at all!


----------



## Peisinoe

Chopper here is a 7838387 i kind of like palindromes


----------



## Xanarcah

My two awesome ID dragons are 7778777 and 616919. 

And 22664.


----------



## Cuppycakez

How'd you get a 5 digit? That's awesome~!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> How'd you get a 5 digit? That's awesome~!



I found him in the AH when I was sniping for fodder. : D Best buy of my life~

I also have 79293.


----------



## tamagotchi

oh wow

my phone number derg is really pretty

o no
exalted birthday number derg


----------



## Cuppycakez

My Username ID number derg was exalted. So sad


----------



## nard

Wait, how do you look up dergs with their ID numbers? . o .


----------



## Xanarcah

Fuzzling said:


> Wait, how do you look up dergs with their ID numbers? . o .



http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=


And stick the ID number on the end.


----------



## PandaNikita

Will someone please buy my dragons and gems (and tbt lol)? I need treasure to buy a certain dragon and it's 800K @___@ I have close to 100K treasure, 261 gems and 400 TBT. 

I will exchange gems with a rate of 1 gem per 450 treasure. Help a girl out : o

EDIT: Now I have 21 gems lol I bought Ambush and reselling right now


----------



## Aryxia

S a t a n i said:


> No non o. You didn't do anythin gwrong
> 
> Also Aryxis, I like the last one. But i'm pretty frugal on dragons so I would only pay 12k?



Thanks! I was gonna set the price at 10k ^.^;


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=
> 
> 
> And stick the ID number on the end.


Oh..the way I did it was uh....well I put the ID I wanted to search in the Scrying thing and then searched the details of whatever dragon came up with the ID...anyway..


----------



## Shirohibiki

lol my username ID derg is an ugly exalted fae named marus


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also did anybody notice that on the Windsingers page...it says level 100?


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> Oh lord, I need to open a hatchery soon ;___; too many dragons and not enough space! My boyfriend and I are going to set up a hatchery soon with some better pairs (I spent hours finding better color matches so hopefully it was worth the effort doing that!)
> 
> Please buy my dragons : ) I am looking for at least 5K treasure for each dragon here. Feel free to reserve a dragon that you want to buy later. I literally have no lair space so yeah.. I need that expansion. *I believe all dragons here are fully gened. Some of them are doubles so I might be looking for a little more treasure for them. Most are unnamed, one or two have names.
> 
> Send a crossroads offer for any of these dragons and I'll take a look. Hopefully I copied and pasted the links correctly lol : o
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Also these are still for sale : ) at least 5K per dragon if no one buys I will exalt! go to the original post for the dragon links​


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> lol my username ID derg is an ugly exalted fae named marus



his parents' name is gingivitis 

did you notice this


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> his parents' name is gingivitis
> 
> did you notice this



i did omfg
i think what make sme laugh harder is one of its kids is named "okay"
same tbh lmfao


----------



## Cuppycakez

According to the Search, there is not ONE dragon on the site that fits these:
Male Imperial,
Charcoal/Platinum/Rose
Tiger/Eye Spots/Crackle......


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> i did omfg
> i think what make sme laugh harder is one of its kids is named "okay"
> same tbh lmfao








Okay hatching is just okay.


----------



## Astro0

Got some babs for sale!http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=82721&page=5
The last line of this page, the spiral and coatls are all for sale
except panthera, i just purchased that cute!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Okay hatching is just okay.



lmfao truuuu


----------



## Xanarcah

Hatched two of my nests today~

Babies for sale! Two boys and a girl, one of the boys has a fantastic false snowbelly!
















The dad is for sale too:







And these babies look really similar to their parents!


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i did omfg
> i think what make sme laugh harder is one of its kids is named "okay"
> same tbh lmfao



i wanna have a pair that only hatches ugly ass babies just to name them "okay"
and theyre all sold for 1 treasure lmaoo

im going to make a hatchery for this
whats the ugliest breed genes and colors

found it

yep here we go


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Hatched two of my nests today~
> 
> Babies for sale! Two boys and a girl, one of the boys has a fantastic false snowbelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dad is for sale too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these babies look really similar to their parents!



How much do you want for that pretty first boy?


----------



## f11

flower child said:


> i wanna have a pair that only hatches ugly ass babies just to name them "okay"
> and theyre all sold for 1 treasure lmaoo
> 
> im going to make a hatchery for this
> whats the ugliest breed genes and colors


 Tundra Clown/Seraph/Okapi
Magenta/Jungle/Sand


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> Tundra Clown/Seraph/Okapi
> Magenta/Jungle/Sand



oh my god


----------



## PandaNikita

Okay ;w; done. Made 550K treasure in two hours, now I have this pretty boy D : 
Time to find a good mate : D  (with 100K left to my name lol)







- - - Post Merge - - -

Sigh, just looked at AH and this comes up ;n;


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> How much do you want for that pretty first boy?



This one?






Maybe 20k?


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe 20k?



ohh i'd ove to take him for 20k! any chance you could hold him? i'm full up at the mo, hopefully a dragon will sell!


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> ohh i'd ove to take him for 20k! any chance you could hold him? i'm full up at the mo, hopefully a dragon will sell!



Sure thing, I can hold him for you.


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Sure thing, I can hold him for you.



haha not long but someone just sold! i'll send you a CR ^_^


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> haha not long but someone just sold! i'll send you a CR ^_^



Haha, I was going to say, that was quick. xD

He's all yours~


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, I was going to say, that was quick. xD
> 
> He's all yours~



thank you! did you want me to keep his name the same?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i have an idea for a skin for the gala, an orca skin, but i'm not sure if an orca is it a bit toooo random?? help haha
Edit: lmao tooo late i made it idk if its not relevant





i doubt i'll even get close to winning but it was fun to make! i think i might start making some skins and accents now i know how easy it is  if you have any ideas just hmu ^_^


----------



## Peisinoe

9k Each


----------



## FireNinja1

WHY GAME WHY IM SUCH AN IDIOT TO HAVE NOT CHECKED EARLIER


----------



## Astro0

FireNinja1 said:


> WHY GAME WHY IM SUCH AN IDIOT TO HAVE NOT CHECKED EARLIER



oh nooooo! what pair??


----------



## gnoixaim

Spoiler: on hold for now, wait for me to quote this again ~~~



If someone wants to give me one of their dragons for the day to level in the Coli, feel free to send me a CR. Profile here. I'll take them for the day and level them as much as I can/feel like it : ) & of course, I'll send them back to you at the end of the day/once they're 25.

one per person please, lmao

*edit - this is free of course, lol. I just don't want to level up my dragons right now because they're all level 10 and it looks nice. don't judge me


----------



## Astro0

gnoixaim said:


> If someone wants to give me one of their dragons for the day to level in the Coli, feel free to send me a CR. Profile here. I'll take them for the day and level them as much as I can/feel like it : ) & of course, I'll send them back to you at the end of the day/once they're 25.
> 
> one per person please, lmao
> 
> *edit - this is free of course, lol. I just don't want to level up my dragons right now because they're all level 10 and it looks nice. don't judge me



ahh this is so kind of you! i sent a CR for my baby noc, please take care of her if you accept ^_^


----------



## gnoixaim

Astro0 said:


> ahh this is so kind of you! i sent a CR for my baby noc, please take care of her if you accept ^_^



Haha, I'll send her back strong <33333


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> thank you! did you want me to keep his name the same?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i have an idea for a skin for the gala, an orca skin, but i'm not sure if an orca is it a bit toooo random?? help haha
> Edit: lmao tooo late i made it idk if its not relevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i doubt i'll even get close to winning but it was fun to make! i think i might start making some skins and accents now i know how easy it is  if you have any ideas just hmu ^_^



Very pretty! I think making some parts on the body a bit more shiny would make it look gorgeous. I'd imagine that they're shiny or something like that, lol. (woops just noticed it was already shiny haha low brightness settings)
omg those orca eyes are cuute


----------



## Astro0

gnoixaim said:


> Haha, I'll send her back strong <33333



thank you! <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

You should go into the skin business, because that's amazing and I want to buy a Coatl, name him Willy, and buy your skin ;-;


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> oh nooooo! what pair??







Triple crimson wildclaws. Spent a total of 35kT on the pair.


gnoixaim said:


> If someone wants to give me one of their dragons for the day to level in the Coli, feel free to send me a CR. Profile here. I'll take them for the day and level them as much as I can/feel like it : ) & of course, I'll send them back to you at the end of the day/once they're 25.
> 
> one per person please, lmao
> 
> *edit - this is free of course, lol. I just don't want to level up my dragons right now because they're all level 10 and it looks nice. don't judge me


Sending you one of my own dergs, thank you so much!


----------



## gnoixaim

FireNinja1 said:


> Sending you one of my own dergs, thank you so much!



No problem ~ <3

*edit - I can't take that dragon until you remove the familiar + skin : )


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> thank you! did you want me to keep his name the same?



Nah, you can rename him if you like. : D I go around and name all the babies from my breeding pairs so I don't get stuck with a list of unnamed babies or exalt fodder names.


----------



## Kiikay

I have a few dragons for sale if any is interested



Spoiler: Some are up on auction house


















































Price isn't set in stone. If there is a dragon you;re interested in, just offer me a price you're willing to pay and I'll consider it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is the flight chnge cool down 6 full months or 5 full months?


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Is the flight chnge cool down 6 full months or 5 full months?



IF YOU LEAVE WIND IM GONNA CRI


----------



## Cuppycakez

NO DONT CRYYYYYYYY. I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT IT <3 .  

(But I don't think I'm leaving I was just wondering )


----------



## Peisinoe

WILL TAKE EXALT FODDER IN EXHA GE 



S a t a n i said:


> 9k Each



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I didn't sleep BC first day of class anxiety and I made250k exalting lmao but spent 80k within 10 mins

- - - Post Merge - - -

17 dragons exalted too what am I doing with my life


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> No problem ~ <3
> 
> *edit - I can't take that dragon until you remove the familiar + skin : )



Took care of that.

Edit: If FR says anything about a nest, it's hatching tomorrow, I'll have it hatched early tomorrow EST.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I GOT MY FIRST 5 EGG NEST YAYYY


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> NO DONT CRYYYYYYYY. I WAS JUST THINKING ABOUT IT <3 .
> 
> (But I don't think I'm leaving I was just wondering )



100% guilty.


----------



## Cuppycakez

[/I]





Silversea said:


> 100% guilty.


I WILL THROW YOU INTO THE DARN SEA


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Is the flight chnge cool down 6 full months or 5 full months?



It's six.


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler: on hold for now, wait for me to quote this again ~~~
> 
> 
> 
> If someone wants to give me one of their dragons for the day to level in the Coli, feel free to send me a CR. Profile here. I'll take them for the day and level them as much as I can/feel like it : ) & of course, I'll send them back to you at the end of the day/once they're 25.
> 
> one per person please, lmao
> 
> *edit - this is free of course, lol. I just don't want to level up my dragons right now because they're all level 10 and it looks nice. don't judge me



Please message me here or on FR when you're free to do some more! u w u


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> It's six.



Ok thanks <3


----------



## tamagotchi

Nature's winning Dominance...?


----------



## gnoixaim

FireNinja1 said:


> Took care of that.
> 
> Edit: If FR says anything about a nest, it's hatching tomorrow, I'll have it hatched early tomorrow EST.



I won't be able to take her until tomorrow then : ) You can't send dragons that are currently on a nest.


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> I won't be able to take her until tomorrow then : ) You can't send dragons that are currently on a nest.



Great. Thanks Nintendo Stormlight.

Earlier today, I posted that my nest wasn't able to breed due to the common ancestry issue. Five generations is too much to search for, plus I just assumed. I've given up on my hopes of a triple crimson nest, so I've put up all three for sale. Yes, three, I bought one as a brother sister pair. About 27.5kT on the AH.


----------



## gnoixaim

FireNinja1 said:


> Great. Thanks Nintendo Stormlight.



Haha, no worries. It just gives me more time to level Astro's dragon, she's already level 17. 8) Yours won't take too long, since they're already level 14. ^^


----------



## Peisinoe

sigh picked this up for exalting






Id number 7919197


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> sigh picked this up for exalting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id number 7919197



If for some reason you don't want to keep her, I'll def trade you some exalts for her. O: I think I know someone who would love that id.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> If for some reason you don't want to keep her, I'll def trade you some exalts for her. O: I think I know someone who would love that id.



yOU mEAn Me?????

jk

tfw someone tells you to offer above the base price for a dragon
and you offer double their base price
and then they want double your offer

_Don't set a base price if you don't want to sell for the base price_


----------



## Peisinoe

NEW IDEA!!!

I probably will and maybe will. Do this geneing progect

4 progen nocs in hogwarts house colors!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez

That mirror is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty and the ID makes it even better  Probably one of the first mirrors I've seen I actually like... AND YOUR SATANI 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Shadow took you DOWN nature


----------



## Peisinoe

S a t a n i said:


> NEW IDEA!!!
> 
> I probably will and maybe will. Do this geneing progect
> 
> 4 progen nocs in hogwarts house colors!!!



i meant gen 1 lol i got excited


----------



## Astro0

Ayy so i just made this Coatl adopt


Spoiler: yay!















imma open a shop up when i do a few more species but atm i have all the genes for coatls! 
i'm gonna charge 15k (maybe? maybe more?) plus extra for apparel/if the dergs is wearing a skin/accent!
but i thought i'd offer them here for 10k each before i open my store so y'all amazing people get cheap and early adopts ^_^
i think nocs are next, then SDs, then imps!


----------



## Cuppycakez

SO the current IDs are all pretty much at 7 right?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> Ayy so i just made this Coatl adopt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imma open a shop up when i do a few more species but atm i have all the genes for coatls!
> i'm gonna charge 15k (maybe? maybe more?) plus extra for apparel/if the dergs is wearing a skin/accent!
> but i thought i'd offer them here for 10k each before i open my store so y'all amazing people get cheap and early adopts ^_^
> i think nocs are next, then SDs, then imps!


I WOULD LOVE ONE LET ME GO SCROUGNE UP MONEY DID I EVEN SPELL THAT RIGHT SEE HOW EXCITED I AM


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> SO the current IDs are all pretty much at 7 right?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I WOULD LOVE ONE LET ME GO SCROUGNE UP MONEY DID I EVEN SPELL THAT RIGHT SEE HOW EXCITED I AM



yaaay first customer!!! D

and i think IDs are in 8/9s now? idk i could be behind but 800000 has definitely been and passed ^_^


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh ok..I found someone with 6digit ID dragons asking for like 6500kt each....I mean they're not lke PRETTY but 6 digit ID maybe...


----------



## vbunny

a friend recently gave me a nocturne (the colors are aesthetically pleasing!) and I can't wait till the end of the month to start nocturne broods! anyhow my username on there is vbunnyblu, ID number appears to be 61948.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't find you on FR.....I was gonna see what flight your in! But I guess I'll just ask. 

What flight are you?


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> Ayy so i just made this Coatl adopt
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imma open a shop up when i do a few more species but atm i have all the genes for coatls!
> i'm gonna charge 15k (maybe? maybe more?) plus extra for apparel/if the dergs is wearing a skin/accent!
> but i thought i'd offer them here for 10k each before i open my store so y'all amazing people get cheap and early adopts ^_^
> i think nocs are next, then SDs, then imps!



YES I WANT
 wait i don't have a special coatl but can i get a noc one of my bb whisper whenever you have that design down :")


----------



## vbunny

oh sorry about that, flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=61948 should do the trick! I'm in the light flight!


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh ok..I found someone with 6digit ID dragons asking for like 6500kt each....I mean they're not lke PRETTY but 6 digit ID maybe...



Just a run of the mill 6 digit doesn't go for nearly that much. Link to the sales thread? I want to see if there are any other qualifiers for that dragon that warrant such an asking price. xD


Here's a nice 6 digit (a pretty low ID number, too) for 19k. 

I just bought like 4 6digit ID dragons in the last 24 hours. xD; They're like my weakness. Right now I reeaaalllly want old imps.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ohh Light!!  That's nice. Everyone is spread out here...I think we have at least one in every flight except Fire..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Just a run of the mill 6 digit doesn't go for nearly that much. Link to the sales thread? I want to see if there are any other qualifiers for that dragon that warrant such an asking price. xD
> 
> 
> Here's a nice 6 digit (a pretty low ID number, too) for 19k.
> 
> I just bought like 4 6digit ID dragons in the last 24 hours. xD; They're like my weakness. Right now I reeaaalllly want old imps.



Whoops I meant 6.5....  But anyway, its on the Wind Flight Fodder Doc so yeah...they just had it listed there and


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Whoops I meant 6.5....  But anyway, its on the Wind Flight Fodder Doc so yeah...they just had it listed there and



Oh, 6.5k. That's not too uncommon, then. I picked up most of my oldies around that price. I'd buy more, too, if the price and ID was low enough. xD;


----------



## tamagotchi

if you had a username that pronounces like a swear but doesn't spell like a swear would you get banned

SERIOUS QUESTION HERE


----------



## Xanarcah

flower child said:


> if you had a username that pronounces like a swear but doesn't spell like a swear would you get banned
> 
> SERIOUS QUESTION HERE



It might depend on what it was, I guess?

Also, who saw it and how public you were with it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

vbunny said:


> a friend recently gave me a nocturne (the colors are aesthetically pleasing!) and I can't wait till the end of the month to start nocturne broods! anyhow my username on there is vbunnyblu, ID number appears to be 61948.



wow your noccy is nice! O: i like his tert, too


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm actually broke now, I have 65k and 17g left to my name. 

I just bought a Forgetools for 750k. 

The siren's song is powerful. 



I'm posting this here so I can track how long it takes me to build back up.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> I'm actually broke now, I have 65k and 17g left to my name.
> 
> I just bought a Forgetools for 750k.
> 
> The siren's song is powerful.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm posting this here so I can track how long it takes me to build back up.



Xan tomorrow like: "ayy guys I have 3 mill now kthxbaii"


----------



## Aryxia

Should I save up and give this girl crystal or cheap out and keep her basic?


----------



## gnoixaim

Astro0 said:


> -snip-



I sent your bby back <3 I only leveled her to 20, but getting her to 25 shouldn't be too hard for you ~ I was going to add some berserkers/an eliminate, but I wasn't sure if you were planning on having her a healer/what-not.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Xan tomorrow like: "ayy guys I have 3 mill now kthxbaii"



Evvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvverytime...


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Xan tomorrow like: "ayy guys I have 3 mill now kthxbaii"



I wiiiiish, that would be glorious~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Should I save up and give this girl crystal or cheap out and keep her basic?



I scryed her with Crystal, and I'm personally not a fan. I find the difference in color/textures makes her wings look kind of strange. Just my opinion, though. o:


----------



## gnoixaim

Aryxia said:


> Should I save up and give this girl crystal or cheap out and keep her basic?



I wouldn't go with crystal. Tiger looks cute on her <3


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> I sent your bby back <3 I only leveled her to 20, but getting her to 25 shouldn't be too hard for you ~ I was going to add some berserkers/an eliminate, but I wasn't sure if you were planning on having her a healer/what-not.



mia mia mia when your free i would like to send you my dragons too lol


----------



## gnoixaim

S a t a n i said:


> mia mia mia when your free i would like to send you my dragons too lol



That will cost you one pinwheel and party popper kthx lmao, jk. I'll post in the thread when I'm available to take more dragons ^^ FireNinja sent me his dragon to level up tomorrow ~


----------



## Astro0

S a t a n i said:


> YES I WANT
> wait i don't have a special coatl but can i get a noc one of my bb whisper whenever you have that design down :")



ayyy of course, i just started working on it now 



gnoixaim said:


> I sent your bby back <3 I only leveled her to 20, but getting her to 25 shouldn't be too hard for you ~ I was going to add some berserkers/an eliminate, but I wasn't sure if you were planning on having her a healer/what-not.



ahhh thank you, she's so wonderful and strong now, this is a big help  i wouldn't want you to waste your beserkers or eliminates, they are expensive things! thank you again!


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> That will cost you one pinwheel and party popper kthx lmao, jk. I'll post in the thread when I'm available to take more dragons ^^ FireNinja sent me his dragon to level up tomorrow ~


Can I get in on this? : O I'm terrible at training, I haven't read the guides yet either ;n; but I can give you treasure of bebe dragons!


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> Xan tomorrow like: "ayy guys I have 3 mill now kthxbaii"



2 days later


GUYS I HAVE 6 LIGHT SPRITES NOW


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> 2 days later
> 
> 
> GUYS I HAVE 6 LIGHT SPRITES NOW



I wiiiish. : D

When I got home, I'm going to try and take a screenshot of my vault and you guys can see why  that light sprite took me so long to get.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

hey guys please buy my lovely light dergs, i went broke again.










first two are 6k, third is 7k.


----------



## Cuppycakez

So I figured out....that if I leveled and exalted like 35 dragons a DAY, that it would take me like 2 (and probably a half months) to get a light prite without buying ANYTHING else at all.....(my math is probably off but whatever)


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> So I figured out....that if I leveled and exalted like 35 dragons a DAY, that it would take me like 2 (and probably a half months) to get a light prite without buying ANYTHING else at all.....(my math is probably off but whatever)



That sounds about right, actually. It's on par with my earlier calculations of 100k per day taking 3 months (I think).


----------



## Shirohibiki

Spoiler: selling, 13k each for all or exalt













































going to level all to exalt if not bought if i ever get off my ass.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: selling, 13k for all or exalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to level all to exalt if not bought if i ever get off my ass.


 I hate you and your beautiful Ice eyed babies Just kidding Shiro <3 <3 <3 Goodluck selling!  Im broke and saving up for battle stones/adoptables from Astroo


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I hate you and your beautiful Ice eyed babies Just kidding Shiro <3 <3 <3 Goodluck selling!  Im broke and saving up for battle stones/adoptables from Astroo



;P exactly why i moved to ice~
(though i do love light eyes too)

and thank you <33 good luck saving :3


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> Spoiler: selling, 13k for all or exalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to level all to exalt if not bought if i ever get off my ass.



ugh tiger i love

my lair space x.x


----------



## PandaNikita

@Shirohibiki - 13k for all those dragons or 13k for each ;n; I got confused but I can buy them

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Nikki

I would like to buy this one  : DD


----------



## PandaNikita

Newest version of the breeding picture I made : O can you guys let me know what you think and how I can improve?



Spoiler: beep


----------



## FireNinja1

PandaNikita said:


> Newest version of the breeding picture I made : O can you guys let me know what you think and how I can improve?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beep



I feel like the top part could use capitalization and a little more spacing, because to me that looks like two words put right next to each other w/o much significance. The picture ain't bad, and I really like the bottom part of the design...I also feel like you could use a different shape for the color possibilites but overall I think it looks great.


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> @Shirohibiki - 13k for all those dragons or 13k for each ;n; I got confused but I can buy them
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> @Nikki
> 
> I would like to buy this one  : DD



oh, im sorry, its 13k each. i apologize if thats too much u-u gonna have to decline your CR -- if you would like to buy it for 13k however, you may send me another!

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Newest version of the breeding picture I made : O can you guys let me know what you think and how I can improve?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: beep



i really like it!!! i agree with fireninja on the spacing of the words but thats about the only change id make :3c great job!

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> ugh tiger i love
> 
> my lair space x.x



-pats- ): im sorry. i can hold it for you if you like!


----------



## FireNinja1

Twilight Sparkle said:


> snip
> [/url]
> first two are 6k, third is 7k.


I'll buy the third one. I only have 2k cause I just splurged on a new skin but I can sell stuff no problem...

edit: nvm i dont need it


----------



## PandaNikita

lol idk what I'm doing now

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Note: all my dragons are being named after bacteria, most likely gram negative bacteria. The males will be the genus and females will be the species so that if I ever change pairs it would still make sense. Rather than having a female named after a genus and another female named after a species. (Don't know if that makes sense lol) usually the genus has the first letter capitalized and the rest is lowercase. I decided to make it all lowercase. (example: bacillus is a genus name, anthracis is a species name. It is actually supposed to be written like this _Bacillus anthracis_ or Bacillus anthracis. I'm going to look for a font that looks italicized on its own.)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well. I just got a Berserker for 8 treasure, so tht was worth checking!


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, im sorry, its 13k each. i apologize if thats too much u-u gonna have to decline your CR -- if you would like to buy it for 13k however, you may send me another!


The most I can do is 8K because its tert is basic : (


----------



## Peisinoe

dude coli wont load for me ffffffff

i just want to exalt these damn dragons


----------



## Cuppycakez

S a t a n i said:


> dude coli wont load for me ffffffff
> 
> i just want to exalt these damn dragons


Yeah its been really buggy for me today....also my new favorite Coli glitch~
So I'll get enough breath for eliminate, then I'll use it! After my dragon attacks, its breath goes up to 71 and then back to 36....so uh........not complaining  It only happens sometimes but like it just happened a minute ago.


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> The most I can do is 8K because its tert is basic : (



well, ill be eating a loss, but if you really want it ill send it to you <3 i charge 13k seeing as thats about what i get for exalting at lvl 8. but ill make an exception for you <3 (not something ill be doing often, just if someone really really wants a derg)

also i really like your breeding sheet thingy now, except... not a fan of the different shapes for the gene colors? idk it seems off to me.


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> well, ill be eating a loss, but if you really want it ill send it to you <3 i charge 13k seeing as thats about what i get for exalting at lvl 8. but ill make an exception for you <3 (not something ill be doing often, just if someone really really wants a derg)
> 
> also i really like your breeding sheet thingy now, except... not a fan of the different shapes for the gene colors? idk it seems off to me.


Do you want any of my dragon bebes from my lair? I can give you 8k and two hatchlings that you can sell or exalt : O (they will be exalted either way if you don't want them because I'm giving them to Stina/ S a t a n i haha). I was planning to get a smoke scroll for your baby and finish geneing him : D

I'm going to stick with the original arrows and make adjustments to the other things (like font and placing : ) haha). It's only going to be one shape for the colors, just seeing if anyone liked a certain shape.

*Edit: I can give you two spiral hatchlings (of your choice lol) and 8K for the coatl. I've been trying to get rid of these babies forever -_-


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> Do you want any of my dragon bebes from my lair? I can give you 8k and two hatchlings that you can sell or exalt : O (they will be exalted either way if you don't want them because I'm giving them to Stina/ S a t a n i haha). I was planning to get a smoke scroll for your baby and finish geneing him : D
> 
> I'm going to stick with the original arrows and make adjustments to the other things (like font and placing : ) haha). It's only going to be one shape for the colors, just seeing if anyone liked a certain shape.
> 
> *Edit: I can give you two spiral hatchlings (of your choice lol) and 8K for the coatl. I've been trying to get rid of these babies forever -_-



ohhh! then i think i like the first shape the best! uvu 
also omg i couldnt take that from you ;0; if youd like to thatd be lovely!! sorry i keep getting distracted rip I WILL SEND YOU THE DERG NOW
i bet it will look lovely <3 that was my favorite of the babies ;3 ill just take whatever spirals you dont want! gotta exalt to keep space open (and make back all that money i spent on lairspace rip)


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> ohhh! then i think i like the first shape the best! uvu
> also omg i couldnt take that from you ;0; if youd like to thatd be lovely!! sorry i keep getting distracted rip I WILL SEND YOU THE DERG NOW
> i bet it will look lovely <3 that was my favorite of the babies ;3 ill just take whatever spirals you dont want! gotta exalt to keep space open (and make back all that money i spent on lairspace rip)


Cool : )

I sent two spirals (4 days old right now) and sent the CR for the coatl : D he's super cute haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> Cool : )
> 
> I sent two spirals (4 days old right now) and sent the CR for the coatl : D he's super cute haha



thank you so much my dear!!! that was very sweet of you and i apologize for the high price qvq <3333 i hope you like him


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you so much my dear!!! that was very sweet of you and i apologize for the high price qvq <3333 i hope you like him


It's okay! I understand, it's not as bad as the noc I bought for 500k ;n; lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> It's okay! I understand, it's not as bad as the noc I bought for 500k ;n; lol



AT LEAST ITS GORGEOUS. omfg

B( all the nocs (at least females) in the AH for treasure up to 200k have bad terts. idk why i was looking but
is it possible to make chocolate work on my noc?




spines seems to be the only "okay" thing. i was just going to ignore her tert but idk. I REALLY HATE CHOCOLATE LOL,,,


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah its been really buggy for me today....also my new favorite Coli glitch~
> So I'll get enough breath for eliminate, then I'll use it! After my dragon attacks, its breath goes up to 71 and then back to 36....so uh........not complaining  It only happens sometimes but like it just happened a minute ago.


thats supposed to happen.


----------



## PandaNikita

Chocolate is so delicious though


----------



## Xanarcah

I have 2.5k left and 18 gems. 

I think I've got this in reverse. D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah its been really buggy for me today....also my new favorite Coli glitch~
> So I'll get enough breath for eliminate, then I'll use it! After my dragon attacks, its breath goes up to 71 and then back to 36....so uh........not complaining  It only happens sometimes but like it just happened a minute ago.



its because of the way its coded. it adds instead of subtracting, i believe (I AM NOT A CODER I HAVE HEARD THIS FROM OTHERS DO NOT TAKE MY WORD FOR IT) -- but i think it may be just a visual bug, not an actual bug with the coding.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Chocolate is so delicious though



)< _no_
NOT ON MULBERRY ITS NOT


----------



## Peisinoe

XAN IS AMAZING BC SHE HELPS ME OUT WITH MY LAIR THEME SOOOO MUCH
HER AND PANDANIKITA



AHHHHHHH


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> I have 2.5k left and 18 gems.
> 
> I think I've got this in reverse. D:


I make close to 75K in about an hour and a half in the matching game @___@ do you need dragons to exalt? I have spiral babies



S a t a n i said:


> XAN IS AMAZING BC SHE HELPS ME OUT WITH MY LAIR THEME SOOOO MUCH
> HER AND PANDANIKITA
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHH


*Throws confetti at Stina's dragons* ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and 500k in two hours when I needed that noc D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> I make close to 75K in about an hour and a half in the matching game @___@ do you need dragons to exalt? I have spiral babies
> 
> 
> *Throws confetti at Stina's dragons* ☆*:.｡. o(≧▽≦)o .｡.:*☆
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and 500k in two hours when I needed that noc D:



how the heck do u make 500k in 2 hrs
i cant even make 100k a week LOL im always so poor omg,,,


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> how the heck do u make 500k in 2 hrs
> i cant even make 100k a week LOL im always so poor omg,,,



I had a lot of dragons to get rid of lol and I sold my extra stones XD
Exalting as well : )

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think Laf and Stina were the only ones who bought my dragons, I had to get rid of them somehow D: make room for breeding


----------



## Cuppycakez

My lair pretty much has no theme right now  I am working on clearing it out so I can restart with my lair.


----------



## Astro0

tbh i kinda wanna sell my maned cobra for gems, any ideas how to sell it for the highest profit? auction? help i've never sold anything this expensive befoooore


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> tbh i kinda wanna sell my maned cobra for gems, any ideas how to sell it for the highest profit? auction? help i've never sold anything this expensive befoooore



how much is it usually?



ALSO IM BROKE. 

I went from semi broke to 750k in 2 days due to HEAVY EXALTING. I mean i push 20-30 dergs out a day at lvl 7/8.

Now I am broke again why...






this . this apparel. ;-; i was supposed to be saving for trouper


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> how much is it usually?
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO IM BROKE.
> 
> I went from semi broke to 750k in 2 days due to HEAVY EXALTING. I mean i push 20-30 dergs out a day at lvl 7/8.
> 
> Now I am broke again why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this . this apparel. ;-; i was supposed to be saving for trouper



Well worth it, though. < 3

Also, I love how the feathers look on Skydancers. o:


----------



## gnoixaim

gnoixaim said:


> If someone wants to give me one of their dragons for the day to level in the Coli, feel free to send me a CR. Profile here. I'll take them for the day and level them as much as I can/feel like it : ) & of course, I'll send them back to you at the end of the day/once they're 25.
> 
> one per person please, lmao
> 
> *edit - this is free of course, lol. I just don't want to level up my dragons right now because they're all level 10 and it looks nice. don't judge me


Quoting this again ~ I'd prefer to help people who don't already have high level dragons : )

@FN - I sent Oceanic back, she's level 20. I didn't have as much time as I usually did, lol. But, 20-25 is relatively easier to get to vs. 15-20. Enjoy ~

*EDIT - I can take probably 2 for tomorrow.


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Quoting this again ~ I'd prefer to help people who don't already have high level dragons : )
> 
> @FN - I sent Oceanic back, she's level 20. I didn't have as much time as I usually did, lol. But, 20-25 is relatively easier to get to vs. 15-20. Enjoy ~
> 
> *EDIT - I can take probably 2 for tomorrow.


I think I only have 1 dragon that's actually leveled ;n; (level 15) can you help me? I shall pay you if you'd like : o


----------



## PandaNikita

Finally ;n; done with a template lol tell me what y'all think when you see this!





edit: I threw in the offspring there and the placement isn't that good but oh well lol


----------



## Astro0

I FOUND MY DREAM DRAGON I FOUND HER ONLY 20K PERFECT IN EVERY WAY


----------



## nard

gnoixaim said:


> Quoting this again ~ I'd prefer to help people who don't already have high level dragons : )
> 
> @FN - I sent Oceanic back, she's level 20. I didn't have as much time as I usually did, lol. But, 20-25 is relatively easier to get to vs. 15-20. Enjoy ~
> 
> *EDIT - I can take probably 2 for tomorrow.



Is it okay if I send my Coatl over? ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> I FOUND MY DREAM DRAGON I FOUND HER ONLY 20K PERFECT IN EVERY WAY



yaayyy she's pretty! u v u


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> Quoting this again ~ I'd prefer to help people who don't already have high level dragons : )
> 
> @FN - I sent Oceanic back, she's level 20. I didn't have as much time as I usually did, lol. But, 20-25 is relatively easier to get to vs. 15-20. Enjoy ~
> 
> *EDIT - I can take probably 2 for tomorrow.



Got her, thank you so much! Sending a tip your way.


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> I think I only have 1 dragon that's actually leveled ;n; (level 15) can you help me? I shall pay you if you'd like : o





Fuzzling said:


> Is it okay if I send my Coatl over? ^^



Feel free to send them over : )


----------



## Silversea

I hate the higher or lower game. Just do.

How do you exalt 10 dragons a day without buying them?


----------



## Astro0

ayy buying adult fodder for 8k if anyones keen lmao


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> I hate the higher or lower game. Just do.
> 
> How do you exalt 10 dragons a day without buying them?



Breed your own? 

I'm unsure of this question. 


Also. I LOVE CRACKLE

FIGHT ME


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> I FOUND MY DREAM DRAGON I FOUND HER ONLY 20K PERFECT IN EVERY WAY



Eeeeee congratulations! : D she's beautiful ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> How do you exalt 10 dragons a day without buying them?



Lots of fodder nests and lair cleaning? 

Mathematically speaking, it wouldn't last for long, so you'd probably have to do some trades at some point. It's pretty common to take adult fodder as payment, which is great if you're on the other end and buying because if you hatch and age them yourself, it bring the actual cost of the item down significantly.

But yeah, I'm not quite sure what you're getting at with the logistics of the question.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> tbh i kinda wanna sell my maned cobra for gems, any ideas how to sell it for the highest profit? auction? help i've never sold anything this expensive befoooore



Isn't that from Swipp??  ITS SO CUTE I NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED IT Well the only one on the AH right now is.....yours..... xD


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> Finally ;n; done with a template lol tell me what y'all think when you see this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I threw in the offspring there and the placement isn't that good but oh well lol



i think it looks great! <3 



Astro0 said:


> I FOUND MY DREAM DRAGON I FOUND HER ONLY 20K PERFECT IN EVERY WAY



omg shes beautiful QvQ!!


----------



## tamagotchi

New Hatchies! Both guys this time, priced at 25k. More tomorrow! uwu


----------



## Cuppycakez

I kind of want Nature to wind Dom. Just because they haven't gotten first in foreverrrrrrrr I've heard.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I kind of want Nature to wind Dom. Just because they haven't gotten first in foreverrrrrrrr I've heard.


I'm pretty sure the last time they had dom was.... last greenskeepers gathering...
I'd like them to win aswell, It'd be nice for them aswell.


----------



## Xanarcah

New hatchlings for saaaaale~












Parents too. o:


----------



## Peisinoe

i want to breeed some eyeburners D:


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> i want to breeed some eyeburners D:



Want to buy those two parents? : D you won't have to go through all the ridiculousness of finding a new pair and then they're related.


----------



## Creeper$

Yooooo first page of my lair is looking gooood


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> New hatchlings for saaaaale~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parents too. o:



out of curiosity how much are the babies? i dont have a blue/magenta/banana yet i only have every other blue color/magenta/banana LMAO
why do i love those three colors so much sobs


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Want to buy those two parents? : D you won't have to go through all the ridiculousness of finding a new pair and then they're related.



noooo gotta save


also i hate how when i accept dragon trades and it ****s up my lair order :"(


----------



## Cuppycakez

If anyone knows of a hatchery that has cute Pearlcatcher babies, let me know!  I can't find one I like anywhere..
haven't looked THAT well but uh yeah


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> If anyone knows of a hatchery that has cute Pearlcatcher babies, let me know!  I can't find one I like anywhere..
> haven't looked THAT well but uh yeah



I'm breeding these two tomorrow if you're interested:


----------



## Cuppycakez

I am.  The eyes clash but it works


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> out of curiosity how much are the babies? i dont have a blue/magenta/banana yet i only have every other blue color/magenta/banana LMAO
> why do i love those three colors so much sobs



15k for the skydancers and maybe 30k for the imps (they seem a lot rarer)?


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> 15k for the skydancers and maybe 30k for the imps (they seem a lot rarer)?


In the encyclopedia they show which dragons are common, not common, rare etc : D


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> I am.  The eyes clash but it works



I agree. If you really think it might be a problem I'm in the Ice Flight and I have a nest open if you want the white eyes.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> 15k for the skydancers and maybe 30k for the imps (they seem a lot rarer)?



oh **** lmao thats half of my savings rip,,,,,,,,,,,,, i wanted that imp too, ah well
im sorry, i wish i could afford that TvT

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I am.  The eyes clash but it works



i think the eyes look good with it O: but thats just me haha i like plague eyes


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> In the encyclopedia they show which dragons are common, not common, rare etc : D



I meant in terms of finding breeds in those colors. XD; Eeeeveryone does Skydancers, but there are comparatively a lot fewer imps.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oh **** lmao thats half of my savings rip,,,,,,,,,,,,, i wanted that imp too, ah well
> im sorry, i wish i could afford that TvT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> i think the eyes look good with it O: but thats just me haha i like plague eyes



Sorry. o: I'll take adult exalt fodder at a value of 8k each if you have any you were looking to get rid of?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I meant in terms of finding breeds in those colors. XD; Eeeeveryone does Skydancers, but there are comparatively a lot fewer imps.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry. o: I'll take adult exalt fodder at a value of 8k each if you have any you were looking to get rid of?



hmmm can i pay you uhh lets see here... 22k and an exalt fodder? did i do the math right omg


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> hmmm can i pay you uhh lets see here... 22k and an exalt fodder? did i do the math right omg



Sounds good to me ~ I'm on the bus right now, so feel free to send the cr for her. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Sounds good to me ~ I'm on the bus right now, so feel free to send the cr for her. : D



sent :'D thank you so much!!! im such a sucker for eyeburners......rip


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> hmmm can i pay you uhh lets see here... 22k and an exalt fodder? did i do the math right omg


There was this bloody coatl in AH that was facet/shim/smoke and it was beautiful! When I saw it, it was 2 AM and they were selling it for 150K -__- I decided to sleep instead of staying up playing fairgrounds. I ended up buying a different coatl

60K right here ;n;


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> There was this bloody coatl in AH that was facet/shim/smoke and it was beautiful! When I saw it, it was 2 AM and they were selling it for 150K -__- I decided to sleep instead of staying up playing fairgrounds. I ended up buying a different coatl
> 
> 60K right here ;n;



i feel that dude
if only i had the motivation to ever do anything on the fairgrounds.
its a pretty baby tho !!


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> sent :'D thank you so much!!! im such a sucker for eyeburners......rip



Thank youuu. : D I really love the way the eyeburner colors look on imp wings, more than any other breed. Enjoy your new dragon ~

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> There was this bloody coatl in AH that was facet/shim/smoke and it was beautiful! When I saw it, it was 2 AM and they were selling it for 150K -__- I decided to sleep instead of staying up playing fairgrounds. I ended up buying a different coatl
> 
> 60K right here ;n;



60k well spent, in my opinion. O:


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> i feel that dude
> if only i had the motivation to ever do anything on the fairgrounds.
> its a pretty baby tho !!


When she grows up she'll have many bebes :')
When I see a dragon I love and don't have the funds I go do the matching game like a maniac lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

why did i just get gems for exalting a derg

what


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> why did i just get gems for exalting a derg
> 
> what



It happens randomly. : D


----------



## Nanobyte

I WOULD LIKE MONEY THANK YOU hinthint


----------



## f11

I wish their were like gender change scrolls bc I got my dream derg and found a mate that I hatched, but i realized they were both male D: 



Spoiler: ughhh


----------



## PandaNikita

Crys said:


> I wish their were like gender change scrolls bc I got my dream derg and found a mate that I hatched, but i realized they were both male D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ughhh


Love has no limit :') lol but FR does D:


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> It happens randomly. : D



o.o; really? its literally never happened to me before. huh. interesting.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> o.o; really? its literally never happened to me before. huh. interesting.



Yeah, I'll occasionally get 1 or 2 gems when exalting dragons. : D It's always a nice surprise.


----------



## Shirohibiki

mantarunes/wavesweepers were literally the worst ****ing thing to add ever and i HATE KELP BEDS SO _MUCH_
(but i caved bc the exp is nice)
BUT I STILL HATE IT HERE THESE RAYS ARE ABSOLUTELY ASININE


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> mantarunes/wavesweepers were literally the worst ****ing thing to add ever and i HATE KELP BEDS SO _MUCH_
> (but i caved bc the exp is nice)
> BUT I STILL HATE IT HERE THESE RAYS ARE ABSOLUTELY ASININE



Rip Coli team when you get 2 in a row.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> Rip Coli team when you get 2 in a row.



agree uGHHfgkjhgfhkljgfhfh 

adding the rays to kelp beds was such a stupid idea jfc?? ??? smfh


----------



## Astro0

ayy so the nocturne adopt is done! 10k for one without apparel, 2k for each extra piece of apparel! they're transparent too 


Spoiler: nocs!















and don't forget the coatl ones!


Spoiler: ;)














just message me on here or FR 
should i do skydancers or imperials next??


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> ayy so the nocturne adopt is done! 10k for one without apparel, 2k for each extra piece of apparel! they're transparent too
> should i do skydancers or imperials next??


I think you should do skydancers next


----------



## Naiad

I have this bb now :')







#243332

He's got Magenta, but he's still a cutie u v u plus I saved a fortune by not having to pay for the Iridescent/Coatl Scrolls
Also: 






Can anyone offer help with naming this boy? ; v ; I like Sky/Cloud themed names, but I can't think of any right now e v e


----------



## Astro0

I purchased three 5 day old dergs yesterday after roll over so i could level and exalt them today, but they didn't grow up?? and it still says they're 5 days old? help i'm confused, i specifically purchased them bc they were supposed to grow up today...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oh my god oh my god




Soon
_*SOON*_
all aboard the crystal/facet/x coatl train


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> I have this bb now :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #243332
> 
> He's got Magenta, but he's still a cutie u v u plus I saved a fortune by not having to pay for the Iridescent/Coatl Scrolls
> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone offer help with naming this boy? ; v ; I like Sky/Cloud themed names, but I can't think of any right now e v e



zilant, nimbus, gale, taranis, caelus?


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> I purchased three 5 day old dergs yesterday after roll over so i could level and exalt them today, but they didn't grow up?? and it still says they're 5 days old? help i'm confused, i specifically purchased them bc they were supposed to grow up today...


They will take a few hours to grow up sometimes. Like when you first hatch it tells you how many hours ago they were born : o


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

oh i forgot to post this beautiful thread
click
not even _the deities_ are safe from safety measures anymore


----------



## Astro0

new crystal babs!
i also hatched a triple midnight girlie but shes aLL MINE HAHAHAHAH
30k each 




XXY




XYX


----------



## Silversea

Coliseum please load.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> Coliseum please load.



Right? I need to train  

But anyway, how much do lvel 25s usually go for?


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Right? I need to train
> 
> But anyway, how much do lvel 25s usually go for?



It usually depends how pretty the dragons are and/if they're stoned : )

But, I've seen some go for 100k-300kish.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Ok, thanks!  Because I need lots of gems, I was thinking of leveling dragons to lvl 25 and selling for gems.


----------



## Xanarcah

300k for a fully stoned level 25 seems to be about the going rate right now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Ok, thanks!  Because I need lots of gems, I was thinking of leveling dragons to lvl 25 and selling for gems.



Go for it. : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> 300k for a fully stoned level 25 seems to be about the going rate right now.
> 
> Go for it. : D


Your always so happy and encouraging.  I love it   
 So what are you aiming for now that you got your light sprite?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I never even realized ridgebacks were even there until now...


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Your always so happy and encouraging.  I love it
> So what are you aiming for now that you got your light sprite?



Getting a lot of money for a task you can accomplish in a few days? It sounds like a good deal. Even unstoned level 25s are worth a significant amount. And then all the item/food drops you get while training them? That's why some people have made training and selling level 25s into a business for themselves. It's best around festival/event time, too, because everyone is scrambling to get leveled dragons to farm with. 


First I need to make some money for the Crystalline Gala, so I can buy 2 full sets of all the skins/accents. That'll be like 720k or so. And then I think I want to collect the old festival apparel. I have some already, but I want to collect all of it (except maybe the Sunchaser Jewelery, because it's expensiiiiive and also I think it looks kinda ugly. .-.)


----------



## gnoixaim

rip my gems. i need to stop buying skins, omfg






- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Getting a lot of money for a task you can accomplish in a few days? It sounds like a good deal. Even unstoned level 25s are worth a significant amount. And then all the item/food drops you get while training them? That's why some people have made training and selling level 25s into a business for themselves. It's best around festival/event time, too, because everyone is scrambling to get leveled dragons to farm with.
> 
> 
> First I need to make some money for the Crystalline Gala, so I can buy 2 full sets of all the skins/accents. That'll be like 720k or so. And then I think I want to collect the old festival apparel. I have some already, but I want to collect all of it (except maybe the Sunchaser Jewelery, because it's expensiiiiive and also I think it looks kinda ugly. .-.)



I kind of want to make a thread for leveling, but there's so many and I feel like mine would just get buried ;/////


----------



## Silversea

Twilight Sparkle said:


> oh i forgot to post this beautiful thread
> click
> not even _the deities_ are safe from safety measures anymore



What is this. Srsly.

Also I guess selling lv 25 dragons is better on the forums since you can't search for levels on the auction house.

And omg. 
*wants black-wing hummingbird*
*Checks Swipp*
*has black-wing hummingbird but expired*

keyboard mash


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> rip my gems. i need to stop buying skins, omfg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of want to make a thread for leveling, but there's so many and I feel like mine would just get buried ;/////



THAT ACCENT IS FABULOUS. It looks wonderful on your Noc, I am so serious. o: 

And you should do ittt. : D With how fast you level, you'd probably be able to get through a ton of orders and also be able to charge through the nose for them. Time = money.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Also I guess selling lv 25 dragons is better on the forums since you can't search for levels on the auction house.



Yeah, it's usually a forum sale thing. A lot of people stick them in the AH for their auto price and then advertise on the forums. That way people can still buy even if the seller is offline.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> And omg.
> *wants black-wing hummingbird*
> *Checks Swipp*
> *has black-wing hummingbird but expired*
> 
> keyboard mash



I want one of those toooo. D: 

I don't have anywhere near enough White Eared Hummingbirds to trade yet, though. .-.


----------



## Peisinoe

Astroooo pls do my bb whisper


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Getting a lot of money for a task you can accomplish in a few days? It sounds like a good deal. Even unstoned level 25s are worth a significant amount. And then all the item/food drops you get while training them? That's why some people have made training and selling level 25s into a business for themselves. It's best around festival/event time, too, because everyone is scrambling to get leveled dragons to farm with.
> 
> 
> First I need to make some money for the Crystalline Gala, so I can buy 2 full sets of all the skins/accents. That'll be like 720k or so. And then I think I want to collect the old festival apparel. I have some already, but I want to collect all of it (except maybe the Sunchaser Jewelery, because it's expensiiiiive and also I think it looks kinda ugly. .-.)


Ok! Thanks so much everybody 
 And don't the skins come in chests?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I JUST REALIZED CANDY XOLOS ARE AXOLOTLS


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok! Thanks so much everybody
> And don't the skins come in chests?



6 come in chests, but 6 don't. I collect the unopened chests, too, so I need the skins independently.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Do the other 6 drop in the Coli along with the currency?  Sorry. But I was like so new to it all last festival and I don't remember much.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Do the other 6 drop in the Coli along with the currency?  Sorry. But I was like so new to it all last festival and I don't remember much.



Nope, I'm pretty sure that 6 of them can only be found in the Marketplace. All 12 are in the Marketplace, 6 can be additionally found in chests in the coliseum, but 6 of them are Marketplace only.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Do the other 6 drop in the Coli along with the currency?  Sorry. But I was like so new to it all last festival and I don't remember much.



Yes they do.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Nope, I'm pretty sure that 6 of them can only be found in the Marketplace. All 12 are in the Marketplace, 6 can be additionally found in chests in the coliseum, but 6 of them are Marketplace only.



Oh ok.  That makes more sense now.


----------



## tamagotchi

More Hatchies today!





















(Might keep this girl.)


----------



## Frances-Simoun

What's this game or how do you play it?  I'm seeing many cute dragons lol


----------



## FireNinja1

Frances-Simoun said:


> What's this game or how do you play it?  I'm seeing many cute dragons lol


It's a game of hoarding stuff. Oh yeah, and you need to pick Ice Flight.


----------



## Frances-Simoun

These tags tho loool omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> It's a game of hoarding stuff. Oh yeah, and you need to pick Ice Flight.



Interesting


----------



## Cuppycakez

Frances-Simoun said:


> These tags tho loool omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting


haha we're creative...some more then other s but anyway...


----------



## FireNinja1

Is anyone having issues with the coli? I can't seem to grind for more than 2 minutes w/o a disconnection.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Mine was just sitting there for 5 minutes without dis-connecting so Idk. Not right now
 Watch me not be able to load it at all in the next 5 minutes


----------



## Creeper$

GUYS

GUYS IT'S HAPPENING

- - - Post Merge - - -

IM SO ****ING EXCITED


----------



## nard

Creeper$ said:


> GUYS
> 
> GUYS IT'S HAPPENING
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IM SO ****ING EXCITED



what


----------



## Creeper$

THESE TWO HAVE THEIR FIRST NEST

I RAISED THEM FROM HATCHLINGS  

THEY GROW UP SO FAST :')


----------



## Peisinoe

For sale 12k
 if not i'll exalt later


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> GUYS
> 
> GUYS IT'S HAPPENING
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> IM SO ****INGfecking EXCITED


There I fixed it  BUT I WANT A BABY


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> oh i forgot to post this beautiful thread
> click
> not even _the deities_ are safe from safety measures anymore



that is a wonderful thread omfg,,,


----------



## Silversea

Creeper$ said:


> THESE TWO HAVE THEIR FIRST NEST
> 
> I RAISED THEM FROM HATCHLINGS
> 
> THEY GROW UP SO FAST :')



ILL CRI WITH YOU *HUGS*

Ugh I need to fairgrind again. NEED MONEY.


----------



## Creeper$

I HAVE A LIL WINDY BAB GUYS AND THEY ARE THE SWEETEST. IM A MENTOR NOW

- - - Post Merge - - -

But they joined on the same day as me

But i used to play on my friends acct so its all good


----------



## Aryxia

AYYYYY I GOT SOME PRETTY IMPS AND EYEBURNER CRYSTALS


Spoiler






> * Imperial Female- 15K on AH
> Green/Aqua/Lemon
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Imperial Male- 15K on AH
> Green/Seafoam/Lemon
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Spiral Male- 12K on AH
> White/Goldenrod/Coral
> Crystal/Stripes/Underbelly
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Spiral Female- 10K on AH
> Beige/Avocado/Tomato
> Crystal/Stripes/Basic
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Spiral Female-12K on AH
> Carmine/Spring/Magenta
> Crystal/Stripes/Underbelly
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Astro0

Astro0 said:


> new crystal babs!
> i also hatched a triple midnight girlie but shes aLL MINE HAHAHAHAH
> 30k each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XXY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYX



still up for sale! i'd be happy to go lower


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> More Hatchies today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Might keep this girl.)



im interested in the first one, how much? O:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Creeper$ said:


> I HAVE A LIL WINDY BAB GUYS AND THEY ARE THE SWEETEST. IM A MENTOR NOW
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> But they joined on the same day as me
> 
> But i used to play on my friends acct so its all good


Aw yay! I love being a mentor. I haven't talked to my mentor-ee (a word? I have no idea) in a while.  I should probably check in on them. But I know they drew me some really pretty art. Did I ever post that?


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw yay! I love being a mentor. I haven't talked to my mentor-ee (a word? I have no idea) in a while.  I should probably check in on them. But I know they drew me some really pretty art. Did I ever post that?



Mentee i believe


----------



## PandaNikita

S a t a n i said:


> Mentee i believe


It's mental


----------



## Naiad

FFF I have a nest that I need to hatch today :')

Time to make space wheee


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

looook





ay, pretty crystal/facet/x coatls on the way


----------



## Silversea

One day I will get more than 1 egg in a nest.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also this damn coliseum, won't even go above 0%.


----------



## Aryxia

I need these babies out!



> * Imperial Female- 15K on AH
> Green/Aqua/Lemon
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Imperial Male- 15K on AH
> Green/Seafoam/Lemon
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Spiral Male- 12K on AH
> White/Goldenrod/Coral
> Crystal/Stripes/Underbelly
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Spiral Female- 10K on AH
> Beige/Avocado/Tomato
> Crystal/Stripes/Basic
> Adult Preview:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Xanarcah

Was bored this morning, and decided to go through the AH and see what kind of Gen 1s I could find for 10k or under. Here are some of the nice/decent ones, if anyone was curious or maybe wanted to buy one. : D 

I don't own any of these.




Spoiler







Splash/Ice/Violet





Charcoal/Azure/Midnight





Teal/Splash/Tangerine





Leaf/Swamp/Steel





Midnight/pink/Beige





White/Emerald/Navy


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Was bored this morning, and decided to go through the AH and see what kind of Gen 1s I could find for 10k or under. Here are some of the nice/decent ones, if anyone was curious or maybe wanted to buy one. : D
> 
> I don't own any of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash/Ice/Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal/Azure/Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Splash/Tangerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf/Swamp/Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight/pink/Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White/Emerald/Navy



Awe, so pretty. Too many projects to work on already ;///// I still need to gene up my other 2 nocs. rip


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Awe, so pretty. Too many projects to work on already ;///// I still need to gene up my other 2 nocs. rip



Right, though? o: Too many projects to work on all the time. 

Didn't stop me from picking up this pretty boy, though:





Obsidian/Rose/Coal

I might try and resell him later. .-. He makes an incredibly nice Skydancer.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Was bored this morning, and decided to go through the AH and see what kind of Gen 1s I could find for 10k or under. Here are some of the nice/decent ones, if anyone was curious or maybe wanted to buy one. : D
> 
> I don't own any of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splash/Ice/Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal/Azure/Midnight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teal/Splash/Tangerine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf/Swamp/Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight/pink/Beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White/Emerald/Navy


I always fail at trying to find what I want in the AH. What? You wanted to look at Gen 1s? NO! NO GEN ONES FOR YOU! (you see the AH just yelled at me) 

But guys looks there's dragons at Walmart haha I'm so funny not really


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I always fail at trying to find what I want in the AH. What? You wanted to look at Gen 1s? NO! NO GEN ONES FOR YOU! (you see the AH just yelled at me)[/url]



I like to think the AH and I are good friends. : D 


There's a guy over here selling unbred XYX Gen 1s for 20k each, if you were interested in looking at more. 

It's a steal, considering how much they can go for in a sales thread auction.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> There's a guy over here selling unbred XYX Gen 1s for 20k each, if you were interested in looking at more.


why did i have to click that
Ack, now I need 800 gems for her...


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> why did i have to click that
> Ack, now I need 800 gems for her...



xDD

Well, it'll at least be a good buy? Gen 1, XXY, already with IriShim. 


I'm eyeing that Gen 1 Sunshine/Avocado/Sunshine Coatl and the Sunshine/Rust/Obsidian Wildclaw of theirs too, but ahahaha, I already bought 8 dragons from them this morning. .-. Also, they're 800g each.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> xDD
> 
> Well, it'll at least be a good buy? Gen 1, XXY, already with IriShim.


Oh gosh, now she's reminding me of chocolate/hot chocolate. But yeah, considering the price of Iri and Shim, thats a steal.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh gosh, now she's reminding me of chocolate/hot chocolate. But yeah, considering the price of Iri and Shim, thats a steal.



For serious, Iri is 1500g and Shim is 1200g. Tert is nice as Spines too. 


Chocolate dragon for upcoming VDay babies?


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> I like to think the AH and I are good friends. : D
> 
> 
> There's a guy over here selling unbred XYX Gen 1s for 20k each, if you were interested in looking at more.
> 
> It's a steal, considering how much they can go for in a sales thread auction.



Oh my.............. how the hell do people get such nice Gen 1's


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Chocolate dragon for upcoming VDay babies?


oh my god 
I just send a CR for her... Now I need to search for a cute coatl with chocolate colours and maybe Rose for a tert if I can get her.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Oh my.............. how the hell do people get such nice Gen 1's



Either they're incredibly lucky with eggs or they pour money into it, is my guess. It's almost the same thing. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> oh my god
> I just send a CR for her... Now I need to search for a cute coatl with chocolate colours and maybe Rose for a tert if I can get her.



Eeee! : D 

I definitely want to see the mate and babies when they come along~


----------



## Silversea

Thanks to you guys I have no money again. cri

Isn't it better to sell the unhatched eggs then hatch them and sell the dragons?


----------



## Xanarcah

Maybe a potential Coatl mate? The tert is off from rose, but it's very chocolatey. RTB in 4 days, so they'd be ready in time for VDay.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Just got her, now the struggle to find a decent mate. I found this boy and a Imp, but they're both limited breeds, and I'd rather have mostly nocs.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Thanks to you guys I have no money again. cri
> 
> Isn't it better to sell the unhatched eggs then hatch them and sell the dragons?



What did you buyyy~? : D

Also, it depends on what your goal is and also your luck. It's like the Strange Chests. Open 100 of them and have the chance of familiars, eggs, and the elusive scroll? Or sell and make a sure buck. 

I remember a triple Obs auction that went on recently, I'll see if I can find what it went for. o:



EDIT: I can't find the Obsidian auction I was looking for, but here is a triple Midnight and a triple White auction that I found~

One went for 30mil and the other for around 40.5kg (so like 20-ish mil?).


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe a potential Coatl mate? The tert is off from rose, but it's very chocolatey. RTB in 4 days, so they'd be ready in time for VDay.


Oooh, pretty. Circuit aswell, and thats pretty awesome.  *checks*





Say YES to chocolate nocturne babs. (they'll have tert genes when I breed them).


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oooh, pretty. Circuit aswell, and thats pretty awesome.  *checks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say YES to chocolate nocturne babs. (they'll have tert genes when I breed them).



Eeexcellent~ : D 

Those are definitely some cute chocolatey babies!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Eeexcellent~ : D
> 
> Those are definitely some cute chocolatey babies!


Just bought him. Thank goodness I have till the 9th or so to gene the girl up. I've only got 55k, time to flip stuff.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Just bought him. Thank goodness I have till the 9th or so to gene the girl up. I've only got 55k, time to flip stuff.



I have faith you can do it~ That's a bit over 3 weeks, I think, so plenty of time for that tert gene.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> I have faith you can do it~ That's a bit over 3 weeks, I think, so plenty of time for that tert gene.



Yeah, I should be able to get that tert soon, I'm pretty good at sniping and flipping stuff. I've done it with Spines and that in the past, certainly makes a tidy profit. If I can work fast, I'd love to get it before Light dom ends, since with the discount it's less money to earn and all.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Yeah, I should be able to get that tert soon, I'm pretty good at sniping and flipping stuff. I've done it with Spines and that in the past, certainly makes a tidy profit. If I can work fast, I'd love to get it before Light dom ends, since with the discount it's less money to earn and all.



Dom discounts are niiiice. I like to upgrade my lair then. 




Also, I just checked the Dom page, and NATURE IS IN THE LEAD. Shadow'd been holding #1 for days now, so it must be super close if it flipped today. o:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> I like to think the AH and I are good friends. : D
> 
> 
> There's a guy over here selling unbred XYX Gen 1s for 20k each, if you were interested in looking at more.
> 
> It's a steal, considering how much they can go for in a sales thread auction.


But that dude has 0 dragons ;-;

I was late to the party. Not that I could afford any of those anyway haha  

BUT I WANT A CHOCLATE BABY


Xanarcah said:


> What did you buyyy~? : D
> 
> Also, it depends on what your goal is and also your luck. It's like the Strange Chests. Open 100 of them and have the chance of familiars, eggs, and the elusive scroll? Or sell and make a sure buck.
> 
> I remember a triple Obs auction that went on recently, I'll see if I can find what it went for. o:
> EDIT: I can't find the Obsidian auction I was looking for, but here is a triple Midnight and a triple White auction that I found~
> 
> One went for 30mil and the other for around 40.5kg (so like 20-ish mil?).


HOW? The midnight doesn't even look that pretty to me. :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> But that dude has 0 dragons ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I was late to the party. Not that I could afford any of those anyway haha
> 
> BUT I WANT A CHOCLATE BABY



Woah, those went _fast_.
Chocolate babs are cool. If I get enough eggs, I may do a giveaway on here for one.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> But that dude has 0 dragons ;-;
> 
> I was late to the party. Not that I could afford any of those anyway haha
> 
> HOW? The midnight doesn't even look that pretty to me. :/



Oh dang, maybe he exalted the rest of them? o: I know he had exalted his progens a little while ago. It's a shame if he did, he had a nice triple leaf Cryface level 25 Wildclaw. Also the first gen Coatl and Wildclaw.


xD A lot of people collect triples. And a triple Gen 1? That's some insane rarity to factor in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, I found all the guy's dragons!


I have no idea what he's doing. o:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Oh dang, maybe he exalted the rest of them? o: I know he had exalted his progens a little while ago. It's a shame if he did, he had a nice triple leaf Cryface level 25 Wildclaw. Also the first gen Coatl and Wildclaw.
> 
> 
> xD A lot of people collect triples. And a triple Gen 1? That's some insane rarity to factor in.


I didn't think of exalting there, that'd be sad if he did though. That WC was a really pretty girl, and if I could. I would of snagged all the nocs because i have a noc addiction i mean because i love nocs.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I didn't think of exalting there, that'd be sad if he did though. That WC was a really pretty girl, and if I could. I would of snagged all the nocs because i have a noc addiction i mean because i love nocs.



I stuck an edit in my last post, I tracked down one of the Nocs I remembered from his lair and it looks like all the dragons he had are now in someone else's lair? Kinda weird.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> I stuck an edit in my last post, I tracked down one of the Nocs I remembered from his lair and it looks like all the dragons he had are now in someone else's lair? Kinda weird.



Hmm, that IS weird... maybe he gave them to a friend?.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Man...I know have a strong feeling of wanting a triple gene 1  but they are worth so much

- - - Post Merge - - -

I NEED THIS ONE:




It was even born 4 days after my birthday. :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hmm, that IS weird... maybe he gave them to a friend?.



Maybe. o: I have no idea at this point. 


We more or less cleaned him out, though. xD;


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> Maybe. o: I have no idea at this point.
> 
> 
> We more or less cleaned him out, though. xD;


I did notice them saying they needed the dragons gone soon, maybe he ran out of time and gave them to a friend?.
-----





*heavy breathing*
now what tert


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> *heavy breathing*
> now what tert



125k in an hour, we have a new champion, folks! : D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> 125k in an hour, we have a new champion, folks! : D



Gem selling wins everything. Then after I buy the chosen gene...
sniping mode: on on on


----------



## gnoixaim

/sobs

I just got home from work and was going to look at their lair to ask for a derg.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I have my first gene project!  
Here's Noname for now:








And he shall soon (not really) be:




I just hope I can get him all gened before Valentines day <3​


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Gem selling wins everything. Then after I buy the chosen gene...
> sniping mode: on on on



True enough, people will race to buy gems at a good rate. 

Have you decided which tert you want to give her?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> True enough, people will race to buy gems at a good rate.
> 
> Have you decided which tert you want to give her?


Probably belly or smoke, what do you guys think?.


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I have my first gene project!
> Here's Noname for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he shall soon (not really) be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope I can get him all gened before Valentines day <3​



Ooh, he's got some nice colors. : D Good luck on your first project!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Probably belly or smoke, what do you guys think?.



Hmm, tough call. o: I was going to say Underbelly, but the more I look at Smoke, the more I like it.

But either way, she reminds me of a chocolate orange.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Ooh, he's got some nice colors. : D Good luck on your first project!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, tough call. o: I was going to say Underbelly, but the more I look at Smoke, the more I like it.
> 
> But either way, she reminds me of a chocolate orange.



Thanks!!!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

edit: I did the thing




6k left... no regrets


----------



## Creeper$

O god i suck at AH


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> edit: I did the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6k left... no regrets



_Most excellent. _


----------



## Naiad

I bought this boy for 20k u v u

_Brown dergs are my weakness_ 
And that faux underbelly is really nice damn


----------



## FireNinja1

27.5k on AH 25k by CR


----------



## Peisinoe

I want to do the legacy challenge


----------



## Cuppycakez

S a t a n i said:


> I want to do the legacy challenge


Whats that??


----------



## Shirohibiki

i need to stop buying coatls
i literally have like, zero seafoods


----------



## Cuppycakez

I was thinking...I'm a hoarder. Mmmk? First step, admitting it, yeah so. I have all these dragons that I need to level an exalt...but would people be willing to buy them with food points? And if so how much for adult? I mean I just don't know...but I'm always low on food.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, you guys can expect babies to be posted in the next day. Probably after I wake up because I don't see my self staying up 5 more hours until Rollever.


----------



## Aryxia

Still need these kids out~ The spiral prices have been reduced c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I was thinking...I'm a hoarder. Mmmk? First step, admitting it, yeah so. I have all these dragons that I need to level an exalt...but would people be willing to buy them with food points? And if so how much for adult? I mean I just don't know...but I'm always low on food.



There are definitely people who will trade you food for adult exalt fodder. I recommend a new friend of mine. : D 

They're GMT time, if I remember correctly, so 8 hours different than server time.


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> i need to stop buying coatls
> i literally have like, zero seafoods



thank for buying my baby <3


----------



## gnoixaim

....did someone say food?






i would trade for exalts, lol


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> ....did someone say food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would trade for exalts, lol



sOBBING

oh yeah, I've been meaning to ask
On average, how long does it take for you to train a dragon to level 20-25? .o. I've been meaning to train extra dergs but I can't get off my ass


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> sOBBING
> 
> oh yeah, I've been meaning to ask
> On average, how long does it take for you to train a dragon to level 20-25? .o. I've been meaning to train extra dergs but I can't get off my ass



I don't know tbh, I lost track of time...... I know I can level from 1-25 in a day. I'm always watching something while I'm in the Coli and I take frequent breaks, lol. more like i go and find food to stuff my face I'll pay more attention the next time I start one of my dragons at 20 : )

But but but, I got one of my dragons to level 20 today @ 0830pm and they're only level 23 right now (it's 10:15 right now). but in between that time, I took a couple of breaks and cooked dinner/ate/etc.


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> i need to stop buying coatls
> i literally have like, zero seafoods


ugh this. But I caved in and asked my flights food kitchen and am now happily sitting on 1000 seafood.


----------



## Cuppycakez

gnoixaim said:


> I don't know tbh, I lost track of time...... I know I can level from 1-25 in a day. I'm always watching something while I'm in the Coli and I take frequent breaks, lol. more like i go and find food to stuff my face I'll pay more attention the next time I start one of my dragons at 20 : )
> 
> But but but, I got one of my dragons to level 20 today @ 0830pm and they're only level 23 right now (it's 10:15 right now). but in between that time, I took a couple of breaks and cooked dinner/ate/etc.


Wow you level fast..

But anywy, how much food were you thinking for exalts?


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Wow you level fast..
> 
> But anywy, how much food were you thinking for exalts?



Lol, I just got a dragon to level 25 thirty minutes ago 8)))) 

Anyways, I'm not sure what the rate is.... but I'm willing to do the same as the thread Xan linked : )

250 food/adult


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I just went from 6k to 100k overnight...man silk goes for quite a bit.
My reaction to the silk selling? (gif isn't mine)





vroom vroom here comes the money train 
Also have pictures of the new valentines babs as I got the girl her tert. Downside is that it's gonna be 99% smoke, 1% circuit.


----------



## Naiad

Just wanted to pop in and ask what the average amount/fair price people usually pay for hatchlings is. I'm trying to price a crapload a few of my Irishims so they sell well but at a price where I'm not completely underselling them u v u


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> I don't know tbh, I lost track of time...... I know I can level from 1-25 in a day. I'm always watching something while I'm in the Coli and I take frequent breaks, lol. more like i go and find food to stuff my face I'll pay more attention the next time I start one of my dragons at 20 : )
> 
> But but but, I got one of my dragons to level 20 today @ 0830pm and they're only level 23 right now (it's 10:15 right now). but in between that time, I took a couple of breaks and cooked dinner/ate/etc.


I was gonna send you some dragons but I caved in and tried to level them myself with Kiena's guide @__@ I think they are at level 12 right now and I got all the necessary stones so far. Just need 3 more Ambush, 3 Rally, 3 Sap and a couple Berserkers  

(I literally had no food points whatsoever when I started but now I have hundreds :3 ahh I'm excited)


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Just wanted to pop in and ask what the average amount/fair price people usually pay for hatchlings is. I'm trying to price a crapload a few of my Irishims so they sell well but at a price where I'm not completely underselling them u v u




Depends really. I pay up to 30k for crackle ones. 

But other than that I'm pretty cheap and will only pay 8-10k. 

I think 13-15k is good for people who will keep them. Its above exalt price.


----------



## FireNinja1

Lafiel said:


> Just wanted to pop in and ask what the average amount/fair price people usually pay for hatchlings is. I'm trying to price a crapload a few of my Irishims so they sell well but at a price where I'm not completely underselling them u v u



I flat rate at 7.5k per hatchling unless it's a triple or somehow more rare. Unless it's a dom push nobody would exalt at a loss, or wait four days just to profit.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Spoiler: Babies!



Starstrike and Starlight had babies! Alll male except for 1. 4 Snappers! (I'm keeping the Sky Dancer for now)
They're all White/Pink/Maize IriShim Gembond babies. I'd prefer?? Star related names but if not that's fine.  
Here's what they all look like right now.  






For pricing I was thinking around 15-20 gems?? I don't know. Just offer because I suck at pricing and the babies aren't TOO pretty.  (that's probably to high don't kill me <3)



- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh...and hey everyone!

 When's the next time your flights pushing??


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> When's the next time your flights pushing??



Tomorrow. No joke.


----------



## Cuppycakez

FireNinja1 said:


> Tomorrow. No joke.



Oh yeah, Ice festival in 2 weeks right? YAY!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Gosh....I didn't know Wind was so big  
In order,
1. Shadow
2. Arcane
3. Wind
4. Lightning
5. Plague
6. Nature
7. Ice
8. Light
9. Water
10. Fire
11. Earth


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Gosh....I didn't know Wind was so big
> In order,
> 1. Shadow
> 2. Arcane
> 3. Wind
> 4. Lightning
> 5. Plague
> 6. Nature
> 7. Ice
> 8. Light
> 9. Water
> 10. Fire
> 11. Earth



poor earth

It's funny how nocturnal dust only shows up as actual dust when attached to a letter


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> When's the next time your flights pushing??


I don't think I can share the full details, but Light will be profit pushing sometime in Feb, and then a rumoured Conquest Push in March. Oh and then theres the Brightshine Jubilee push in a couple months.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I don't think I can share the full details, but Light will be profit pushing sometime in Feb, and then a rumoured Conquest Push in March. Oh and then theres the Brightshine Jubilee push in a couple months.



Ah......Wind is pushing sometime in Feb too. Not sure when and I should probably go check that.....but theres also the Mistral Jamboree push we're doing in March.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> Gosh....I didn't know Wind was so big
> In order,
> 1. Shadow
> 2. Arcane
> 3. Wind
> 4. Lightning
> 5. Plague
> 6. Nature
> 7. Ice
> 8. Light
> 9. Water
> 10. Fire
> 11. Earth



When did shadow surpass arcane? /

WHY COLI JUST LOAD. Seriously, idfk anymore, everything else loads fine for me but no...not the coli.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Coach said:


> poor earth
> 
> It's funny how nocturnal dust only shows up as actual dust when attached to a letter


Yeah....but it must be super nice to have a nice little community and know a lot of people personally. I only talk to like 20 people in wind 

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> When did shadow surpass arcane? /
> 
> WHY COLI JUST LOAD. Seriously, idfk anymore, everything else loads fine for me but no...not the coli.


I've been using the Coli just fine for at least an hour now  Also..it was last week? I think.


----------



## Bon Bonne

whoa. well, hey. I'm on FR too. but I'm new here so who knows if anyone really cares, but heyyyyyyyy. me

I like virtual dragons a lot. faves are imps, snappers, faes and mirrors. I like ridgebacks a lot and need more. someday.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Bon Bonne said:


> whoa. well, hey. I'm on FR too. but I'm new here so who knows if anyone really cares, but heyyyyyyyy. me
> 
> I like virtual dragons a lot. faves are imps, snappers, faes and mirrors. I like ridgebacks a lot and need more. someday.


Hi!!


----------



## nard

How would one go about making a healing dragon? Does anyone have a guide or maybe some advice?


----------



## Naiad

Bon Bonne said:


> whoa. well, hey. I'm on FR too. but I'm new here so who knows if anyone really cares, but heyyyyyyyy. me
> 
> I like virtual dragons a lot. faves are imps, snappers, faes and mirrors. I like ridgebacks a lot and need more. someday.



Ayy I've sent you a Friend Request u v u
Ridgies are awesome tbh


----------



## Peisinoe

Fuzzling said:


> How would one go about making a healing dragon? Does anyone have a guide or maybe some advice?




I think Kienas guide has that

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm broke bc of this apparel








- - - Post Merge - - -

The crown lol. Worth it though!!!


----------



## nard

S a t a n i said:


> I think Kienas guide has that




Ahh, thank you! All set now.


----------



## gnoixaim

Fuzzling said:


> How would one go about making a healing dragon? Does anyone have a guide or maybe some advice?



I used this guide : )
here


----------



## Bon Bonne

Lafiel said:


> Ayy I've sent you a Friend Request u v u
> Ridgies are awesome tbh



aww heck yeah! good to know another ridgeback appreciator. B)


----------



## Silversea

Psh I'm going to have to get someone to level my dragons at this rate because coliseum ain't fixing for me.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> ....did someone say food?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would trade for exalts, lol



sobs
how much seafood for one exalt? )':


----------



## FireNinja1

Silversea said:


> Psh I'm going to have to get someone to level my dragons at this rate because coliseum ain't fixing for me.



Use a different browser.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> sobs
> how much seafood for one exalt? )':


I think she said they could do 250


----------



## Peisinoe

THERES A LIGHT SPRITE IN THE AH FOR 5M

- - - Post Merge - - -

It got bought


----------



## Silversea

FireNinja1 said:


> Use a different browser.



I've gone through (the dreaded) internet explorer, firefox and chrome so I'll try some other things to see if I can fix it. Perhaps its a cache thing since its been working fine for a while.


----------



## f11

Will someon buy my 200 gems for 100k? Need to buy an underbelly scroll!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> Will someon buy my 200 gems for 100k? Need to buy an underbelly scroll!


or anything reasonable


----------



## lolparrot

ah man i kinda wanna get into this but registration is closed ;w;


----------



## Peisinoe

Ugh tg baby noc for 98k I missed it. Frffff


----------



## FireNinja1

lolparrot said:


> ah man i kinda wanna get into this but registration is closed ;w;



Keep lurking. Generally registration is on the 14th/15th.


----------



## Aryxia

I'm one friend short of having a full list on my profile and it's kind of bugging me :/


----------



## Cuppycakez

S a t a n i said:


> THERES A LIGHT SPRITE IN THE AH FOR 5M
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> It got bought


woah


----------



## nard

Aryxia said:


> I'm one friend short of having a full list on my profile and it's kind of bugging me :/



I'll gladly be that last friend o' yours! c:


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well I hope the person that got it enjoys it as much as I would  Kind of sucky for the person who priced it at that though.


----------



## PandaNikita

Silversea said:


> I've gone through (the dreaded) internet explorer, firefox and chrome so I'll try some other things to see if I can fix it. Perhaps its a cache thing since its been working fine for a while.


Anti-virus, ad-blocker, java plug in, flash plug-in ... could be those too : o


----------



## Shirohibiki

Bon Bonne said:


> whoa. well, hey. I'm on FR too. but I'm new here so who knows if anyone really cares, but heyyyyyyyy. me
> 
> I like virtual dragons a lot. faves are imps, snappers, faes and mirrors. I like ridgebacks a lot and need more. someday.



you already know this but i added you <3

also if i missed adding anyone in this thread lmk~


----------



## Silversea

5m is probably a more realistic price for light sprite actually...


----------



## FireNinja1

Bon Bonne said:


> whoa. well, hey. I'm on FR too. but I'm new here so who knows if anyone really cares, but heyyyyyyyy. me
> 
> I like virtual dragons a lot. faves are imps, snappers, faes and mirrors. I like ridgebacks a lot and need more. someday.



Would you like me to add you to the directory?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Silversea said:


> 5m is probably a more realistic price for light sprite actually...


Well of course it is!!  But people are greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedy I can understand a lot for the KS Familiars, as you paid real life currency for those. Is 150,000g too high? Yeah totally but whatever. :/


----------



## Xanarcah

Haha, speaking of Light Sprites... I finally went and wrote up the list of stuff I bought while I was supposed to be saving for my Light Sprite. It was difficult trying to remember what I'd owned before and what I owned during the quest, but I think this should be pretty accurate. 



Spoiler: Don't read this, Retro



Mock Firebird x2
Lightning Sprite x3
Red-Footed Akirbeak
Speedy
Fire Sprite x6
Arcane Sprite x5
plague Sprite x5
Earth Sprite x2
Golden Bantam Fanger x3
Ice Sprite x4
Shadow Sprite x2
Wind Sprite x1
Water Sprite x6
Nature Sprite x7



Thresher Flatfins x3
Magmatic pauldrons
Naturalist Adornments
Companion Comet x4
Golem Gauntlet x3
Tricktrouper Crown x2
Boneyard Tatters
Electricians power pack
Darkened Eye Scar
Diamond Talonclasp pendant



Drowned Spirits
Firebird Feathers x5
Lightburst Flora
Jiggly Jolly Jelly
Jollyfisher
Igniteous
Molten Surge
Seashore
Shadowbinder
Alive By Lightning


2 full sets of Rockbreaker's skins/accents + some extras



Faerielight Chest
Spectral Chest



purple Crystal/Facet Imp - 200k
6 Digit Gen 1 - 200k
6 Digit Gen 1 - 80k
Tomato/Tomato Gen 1 - 150k trade
Blue range Noc - 150k
purple Noc - 100k


And a heck of a lot of items and dragons for 30k or under in value. 


Retro, if you decided to read this anyway and had a heart attack, it's not my faaaaaault



THIS IS WHY IT TOOK SO LOOOOOONG



Speaking of KS stuff...

I might be going for a Bone Fiend. They're so cool. I actually really want one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I know! They're probably my favorite KS familiar..........or possibly equal with the Skycat. I don't know. But they cost SO much and I can't even find one that was up to buy. Good luck though!


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, speaking of Light Sprites... I finally went and wrote up the list of stuff I bought while I was supposed to be saving for my Light Sprite. It was difficult trying to remember what I'd owned before and what I owned during the quest, but I think this should be pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't read this, Retro
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Firebird x2
> Lightning Sprite x3
> Red-Footed Akirbeak
> Speedy
> Fire Sprite x6
> Arcane Sprite x5
> plague Sprite x5
> Earth Sprite x2
> Golden Bantam Fanger x3
> Ice Sprite x4
> Shadow Sprite x2
> Wind Sprite x1
> Water Sprite x6
> Nature Sprite x7
> 
> 
> 
> Thresher Flatfins x3
> Magmatic pauldrons
> Naturalist Adornments
> Companion Comet x4
> Golem Gauntlet x3
> Tricktrouper Crown x2
> Boneyard Tatters
> Electricians power pack
> Darkened Eye Scar
> Diamond Talonclasp pendant
> 
> 
> 
> Drowned Spirits
> Firebird Feathers x5
> Lightburst Flora
> Jiggly Jolly Jelly
> Jollyfisher
> Igniteous
> Molten Surge
> Seashore
> Shadowbinder
> Alive By Lightning
> 
> 
> 2 full sets of Rockbreaker's skins/accents + some extras
> 
> 
> 
> Faerielight Chest
> Spectral Chest
> 
> 
> 
> purple Crystal/Facet Imp - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 80k
> Tomato/Tomato Gen 1 - 150k trade
> Blue range Noc - 150k
> purple Noc - 100k
> 
> 
> And a heck of a lot of items and dragons for 30k or under in value.
> 
> 
> Retro, if you decided to read this anyway and had a heart attack, it's not my faaaaaault
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY IT TOOK SO LOOOOOONG
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of KS stuff...
> 
> I might be going for a Bone Fiend. They're so cool. I actually really want one.




cRYING

I should've known from the warning :') im not even retro and my heart hurts


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, speaking of Light Sprites... I finally went and wrote up the list of stuff I bought while I was supposed to be saving for my Light Sprite. It was difficult trying to remember what I'd owned before and what I owned during the quest, but I think this should be pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't read this, Retro
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Firebird x2
> Lightning Sprite x3
> Red-Footed Akirbeak
> Speedy
> Fire Sprite x6
> Arcane Sprite x5
> plague Sprite x5
> Earth Sprite x2
> Golden Bantam Fanger x3
> Ice Sprite x4
> Shadow Sprite x2
> Wind Sprite x1
> Water Sprite x6
> Nature Sprite x7
> 
> 
> 
> Thresher Flatfins x3
> Magmatic pauldrons
> Naturalist Adornments
> Companion Comet x4
> Golem Gauntlet x3
> Tricktrouper Crown x2
> Boneyard Tatters
> Electricians power pack
> Darkened Eye Scar
> Diamond Talonclasp pendant
> 
> 
> 
> Drowned Spirits
> Firebird Feathers x5
> Lightburst Flora
> Jiggly Jolly Jelly
> Jollyfisher
> Igniteous
> Molten Surge
> Seashore
> Shadowbinder
> Alive By Lightning
> 
> 
> 2 full sets of Rockbreaker's skins/accents + some extras
> 
> 
> 
> Faerielight Chest
> Spectral Chest
> 
> 
> 
> purple Crystal/Facet Imp - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 80k
> Tomato/Tomato Gen 1 - 150k trade
> Blue range Noc - 150k
> purple Noc - 100k
> 
> 
> And a heck of a lot of items and dragons for 30k or under in value.
> 
> 
> Retro, if you decided to read this anyway and had a heart attack, it's not my faaaaaault
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY IT TOOK SO LOOOOOONG
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of KS stuff...
> 
> I might be going for a Bone Fiend. They're so cool. I actually really want one.



weeps
if i had this kinda money ever i couldve bought all of my lair exps


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> weeps
> if i had this kinda money ever i couldve bought all of my lair exps



More than, actually. 

I did a rough estimate of the total value using yesterdays AH prices and it ended up being just barely under 45,000k.


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, speaking of Light Sprites... I finally went and wrote up the list of stuff I bought while I was supposed to be saving for my Light Sprite. It was difficult trying to remember what I'd owned before and what I owned during the quest, but I think this should be pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't read this, Retro
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Firebird x2
> Lightning Sprite x3
> Red-Footed Akirbeak
> Speedy
> Fire Sprite x6
> Arcane Sprite x5
> plague Sprite x5
> Earth Sprite x2
> Golden Bantam Fanger x3
> Ice Sprite x4
> Shadow Sprite x2
> Wind Sprite x1
> Water Sprite x6
> Nature Sprite x7
> 
> 
> 
> Thresher Flatfins x3
> Magmatic pauldrons
> Naturalist Adornments
> Companion Comet x4
> Golem Gauntlet x3
> Tricktrouper Crown x2
> Boneyard Tatters
> Electricians power pack
> Darkened Eye Scar
> Diamond Talonclasp pendant
> 
> 
> 
> Drowned Spirits
> Firebird Feathers x5
> Lightburst Flora
> Jiggly Jolly Jelly
> Jollyfisher
> Igniteous
> Molten Surge
> Seashore
> Shadowbinder
> Alive By Lightning
> 
> 
> 2 full sets of Rockbreaker's skins/accents + some extras
> 
> 
> 
> Faerielight Chest
> Spectral Chest
> 
> 
> 
> purple Crystal/Facet Imp - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 80k
> Tomato/Tomato Gen 1 - 150k trade
> Blue range Noc - 150k
> purple Noc - 100k
> 
> 
> And a heck of a lot of items and dragons for 30k or under in value.
> 
> 
> Retro, if you decided to read this anyway and had a heart attack, it's not my faaaaaault
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY IT TOOK SO LOOOOOONG
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of KS stuff...
> 
> I might be going for a Bone Fiend. They're so cool. I actually really want one.



ill take that tricktrouper crown tyvm :^)


gj tho! v u v


----------



## tamagotchi

i like when people want me to buy their dull as **** dragon for 850k

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Haha, speaking of Light Sprites... I finally went and wrote up the list of stuff I bought while I was supposed to be saving for my Light Sprite. It was difficult trying to remember what I'd owned before and what I owned during the quest, but I think this should be pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't read this, Retro
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Firebird x2
> Lightning Sprite x3
> Red-Footed Akirbeak
> Speedy
> Fire Sprite x6
> Arcane Sprite x5
> plague Sprite x5
> Earth Sprite x2
> Golden Bantam Fanger x3
> Ice Sprite x4
> Shadow Sprite x2
> Wind Sprite x1
> Water Sprite x6
> Nature Sprite x7
> 
> 
> 
> Thresher Flatfins x3
> Magmatic pauldrons
> Naturalist Adornments
> Companion Comet x4
> Golem Gauntlet x3
> Tricktrouper Crown x2
> Boneyard Tatters
> Electricians power pack
> Darkened Eye Scar
> Diamond Talonclasp pendant
> 
> 
> 
> Drowned Spirits
> Firebird Feathers x5
> Lightburst Flora
> Jiggly Jolly Jelly
> Jollyfisher
> Igniteous
> Molten Surge
> Seashore
> Shadowbinder
> Alive By Lightning
> 
> 
> 2 full sets of Rockbreaker's skins/accents + some extras
> 
> 
> 
> Faerielight Chest
> Spectral Chest
> 
> 
> 
> purple Crystal/Facet Imp - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 80k
> Tomato/Tomato Gen 1 - 150k trade
> Blue range Noc - 150k
> purple Noc - 100k
> 
> 
> And a heck of a lot of items and dragons for 30k or under in value.
> 
> 
> Retro, if you decided to read this anyway and had a heart attack, it's not my faaaaaault
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY IT TOOK SO LOOOOOONG
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of KS stuff...
> 
> I might be going for a Bone Fiend. They're so cool. I actually really want one.



STRANGLES U
NOT TODAY XAN,
NOT TODAY

(gj though! impressive!)


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> Haha, speaking of Light Sprites... I finally went and wrote up the list of stuff I bought while I was supposed to be saving for my Light Sprite. It was difficult trying to remember what I'd owned before and what I owned during the quest, but I think this should be pretty accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't read this, Retro
> 
> 
> 
> Mock Firebird x2
> Lightning Sprite x3
> Red-Footed Akirbeak
> Speedy
> Fire Sprite x6
> Arcane Sprite x5
> plague Sprite x5
> Earth Sprite x2
> Golden Bantam Fanger x3
> Ice Sprite x4
> Shadow Sprite x2
> Wind Sprite x1
> Water Sprite x6
> Nature Sprite x7
> 
> 
> 
> Thresher Flatfins x3
> Magmatic pauldrons
> Naturalist Adornments
> Companion Comet x4
> Golem Gauntlet x3
> Tricktrouper Crown x2
> Boneyard Tatters
> Electricians power pack
> Darkened Eye Scar
> Diamond Talonclasp pendant
> 
> 
> 
> Drowned Spirits
> Firebird Feathers x5
> Lightburst Flora
> Jiggly Jolly Jelly
> Jollyfisher
> Igniteous
> Molten Surge
> Seashore
> Shadowbinder
> Alive By Lightning
> 
> 
> 2 full sets of Rockbreaker's skins/accents + some extras
> 
> 
> 
> Faerielight Chest
> Spectral Chest
> 
> 
> 
> purple Crystal/Facet Imp - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 200k
> 6 Digit Gen 1 - 80k
> Tomato/Tomato Gen 1 - 150k trade
> Blue range Noc - 150k
> purple Noc - 100k
> 
> 
> And a heck of a lot of items and dragons for 30k or under in value.
> 
> 
> Retro, if you decided to read this anyway and had a heart attack, it's not my faaaaaault
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS WHY IT TOOK SO LOOOOOONG
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of KS stuff...
> 
> I might be going for a Bone Fiend. They're so cool. I actually really want one.


I...........I don't......................I LIVE ON 4k YOU GUYS ARE ALL LIKE RULERS OF TREASURE AND I'M LIKE....PENNY ON THE GROUND YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## f11

ugh finally finished geneing up my noc!


----------



## Naiad

Ahh
time to compile a selling list








>








>








>








>








>








>








>








>








>




I couldn't a spoiler to work e v e​


----------



## PandaNikita

Laf I wanna buy all your goons but I'm a peasant right now ;n;


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Laf I wanna buy all your goons but I'm a peasant right now ;n;



//pats
 which one are you interested in? ; v ; samee I need to stop buying dragons u v u

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> //pats
> which one are you interested in? ; v ;* samee I need to stop buying dragons u v u*








gUESS whO I jUSt BouGHt
I got her for 7k u v u I'm weak to 6 Digit IDs tbh


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> which one are you interested in? ; v ; samee I need to stop buying dragons u v u


The WC's and Coatls 

I saw a triple white coatl exactly like yours in AH selling for 150K two nights at 3am and triple ice that I was gonna pair together but I didn't have the funds... last night I refreshed the dragons and the triple ice was bought. The triple white one was relisted for 300 gems </3 I think you can sell for a lot higher than 20K

I just sold a bunch of materials and such so I will buy a coatl ;w; I'm not sure which one though lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> //pats
> which one are you interested in? ; v ; samee I need to stop buying dragons u v u
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gUESS whO I jUSt BouGHt
> I got her for 7k u v u I'm weak to 6 Digit IDs tbh



How did this merge ninja me O_O


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> The WC's and Coatls
> 
> I saw a triple white coatl exactly like yours in AH selling for 150K two nights at 3am and triple ice that I was gonna pair together but I didn't have the funds... last night I refreshed the dragons and the triple ice was bought. The triple white one was relisted for 300 gems </3 I think you can sell for a lot higher than 20K
> 
> I just sold a bunch of materials and such so I will buy a coatl ;w; I'm not sure which one though lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How did this merge ninja me O_O



i am the queen of impulse buys u v u 

Ahh, I'd sell for higher, but tbh I don't feel very comfortable selling IriShims for over 35k u v u Since they're so common now ;w ;

If you'd like, I could offer you a Two-For-One deal on the hatchlings ^^


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> i am the queen of impulse buys u v u
> 
> Ahh, I'd sell for higher, but tbh I don't feel very comfortable selling IriShims for over 35k u v u Since they're so common now ;w ;
> 
> If you'd like, I could offer you a Two-For-One deal on the hatchlings ^^


Ahh I can't buy two @_@ I shall trade bebes with you one day or I could give you my money and a bebe for your bebes D: lol

I'm doing a group hatchery and I'm making a lot of changes to things like banners/breeding cards and such 

Way better than before but I made changes since this version, the circles are going to be smaller


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Ahh I can't buy two @_@ I shall trade bebes with you one day or I could give you my money and a bebe for your bebes D: lol
> 
> I'm doing a group hatchery and I'm making a lot of changes to things like banners/breeding cards and such
> 
> Way better than before but I made changes since this version, the circles are going to be smaller



ahh, they're really cute! ; w ;
I need to make a hatchery sometime soon, but breeding cards are beyond me e v e and making 30+ cards sounds like hell e v e


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> ahh, they're really cute! ; w ;
> I need to make a hatchery sometime soon, but breeding cards are beyond me e v e and making 30+ cards sounds like hell e v e


You can join this group hatchery if you'd like! There's I think 6 people so far haha and I have 3 untaken pairs, I'm waiting on someone in the LINE group to tell me which ones they'd like  I have like 18 breeding cards to finish up D : so many


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> You can join this group hatchery if you'd like! There's I think 6 people so far haha and I have 3 untaken pairs, I'm waiting on someone in the LINE group to tell me which ones they'd like  I have like 18 breeding cards to finish up D : so many



Ahh, that sounds amazing, but I'm trying to work on a Star/Constellation themed hatchery right now u v u
If you don't mind me asking, what program do you use to make the cards?


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, that sounds amazing, but I'm trying to work on a Star/Constellation themed hatchery right now u v u
> If you don't mind me asking, what program do you use to make the cards?


I use Photoshop CS6 : O I downloaded fonts from dafont.com used stocks from dA. My original plan for a hatchery was to have all my dragons named after bacteria but now they need real names lol 

I can help make them if you'd like *_* it's fun making them lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think I definitely improved on the cards though because before they looked really tacky : (


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> I use Photoshop CS6 : O I downloaded fonts from dafont.com used stocks from dA. My original plan for a hatchery was to have all my dragons named after bacteria but now they need real names lol
> 
> I can help make them if you'd like *_* it's fun making them lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think I definitely improved on the cards though because before they looked really tacky : (



ahh, it'd be a great help, but I don't want to burden you with extra work u v u
I got Photoshop let's do thiss
pfft i totally didn't illegally download this
not at all


----------



## FireNinja1

I'm considering making/joining a hatchery. I'm not all that committed though...


----------



## Silversea

I don't think I could do long term investments like that, so many variables can change. Most familiar-inclined hoarders have already bought their sprites so the only people left are casual people who will pay less...


----------



## Cuppycakez

Yeah. I was thinking about it....and they have to bring them back SOMETIME. Will it be a while? Maybe even years? Most likely. But in a couple years everyone that has a sprite will be keeping them and they will become unavailable, or everyone that has one will be inactive. :/


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I was thinking about it....and they have to bring them back SOMETIME. Will it be a while? Maybe even years? Most likely. But in a couple years everyone that has a sprite will be keeping them and they will become unavailable, or everyone that has one will be inactive. :/


The sprites?, Undel has confirmed that they will never make a comeback. Undel said a while back that once the sprites were finished, they would never come back, and instead they will move onto a new theme. I can't find the thread, but it's somewhere.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I don't think I could do long term investments like that, so many variables can change. Most familiar-inclined hoarders have already bought their sprites so the only people left are casual people who will pay less...



They're not really long term investments, though, I'm planning on keeping them all. I'm a hoarder, it's what I do. There was a dragon I wanted recently that was for sale for 7500g, and I considered offering up two of my extra sprites, but in the end I couldn't bring myself to do it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> The sprites?, Undel has confirmed that they will never make a comeback. Undel said a while back that once the sprites were finished, they would never come back, and instead they will move onto a new theme. I can't find the thread, but it's somewhere.



This also. Unofficial polls about bringing the sprite back always trend overwhelmingly to 'no' because of this very reason. 

I'll try and find the official thread for the quote later when I get home.


----------



## tamagotchi

question:

who the **** gonna pay 1 billion for a Fire Sprite 
no one got that money
were not billionaires here

except maybe xanarch


----------



## Peisinoe

It's do able. 

Might take awhile? But doable to make the treasure. I'm collecting them because I like it. Doesn't matter if it's such a risky investment. they're nice and pretty to look at and whenever I want something I can use them as bargaining chips.


----------



## Xanarcah

flower child said:


> question:
> 
> who the **** gonna pay 1 billion for a Fire Sprite
> no one got that money
> were not billionaires here
> 
> except maybe xanarch



Maybe not on tbt, but there are plenty of people who are able to make money quickly on fr. I calculated, and if I traded like 75% of my assets, I could get a bone fiend. I've only been playing since October. It's more than possible to buy high priced items as a new player.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i often wish i was good at making money
but i just hoard and dont sell
(and dont know what to sell)
so ill always be poor in every game i ever play tbh


----------



## Peisinoe

Dude I'm only Making money by selling food lmao. 
I need another lair expansion and it's the 280k one with shadow discount and I'm dying.


----------



## FireNinja1

S a t a n i said:


> Dude I'm only Making money by selling food lmao.
> I need another lair expansion and it's the 280k one with shadow discount and I'm dying.



Really? Wow. Are you using the AH?


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> They're not really long term investments, though, I'm planning on keeping them all. I'm a hoarder, it's what I do. There was a dragon I wanted recently that was for sale for 7500g, and I considered offering up two of my extra sprites, but in the end I couldn't bring myself to do it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> This also. Unofficial polls about bringing the sprite back always trend overwhelmingly to 'no' because of this very reason.
> 
> I'll try and find the official thread for the quote later when I get home.



Ah thought you were saving them up.

I think what put me off multiple familiar hoarding was that you can only show one at once anyway.

EDIT: Stupid game and non-permanent unlocks nevermind sorry asjdfnslvksavksaf fs.fva.......


----------



## FireNinja1

Silversea said:


> Ah thought you were saving them up.
> 
> I think what put me off multiple familiar hoarding was that you can only show one at once anyway.
> 
> Could...I possibly borrow the light sprite for the encyclopedia entry? Possibly?



It only shows whenever it's in your inventory. I think.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FireNinja1 said:


> It only shows whenever it's in your inventory. I think.



Yep, it only stays in your Bestiary when you have the familiar. If you sell it/give it/send it to another user, it goes back to the black and white image.


----------



## nard

Silversea said:


> Could...I possibly borrow the light sprite for the encyclopedia entry? Possibly?



It only appears when it's in your inventory... v n v

EDIT: welp ninja'ed


----------



## Silversea

FireNinja1 said:


> It only shows whenever it's in your inventory. I think.



I must admit I never considered that, I assumed it was unlocked forever.

Damn, never mind then xD


----------



## Peisinoe

FireNinja1 said:


> Really? Wow. Are you using the AH?





Yes I Coli grind a lot so I mostly sell seafood. It sells slowly but surely.  I mostly do exalting anyways so double win!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> I must admit I never considered that, I assumed it was unlocked forever.
> 
> Damn, never mind then xD



if the devs were actually intelligent, things would stay in your bestiary regardless.

but, unfortunately, they are not

im sorry omg that was so mean im just so ****ing bitter about having to keep **** ive gotten to awakened i hate familiars so much


----------



## FireNinja1

S a t a n i said:


> Yes I Coli grind a lot so I mostly sell seafood. It sells slowly but surely.  I mostly do exalting anyways so double win!



How much do you sell for per FP? I have a few stacks of 99.


----------



## Peisinoe

Majority of the time I check AH for that food item. Then determine from there. 

I see people selling tentacles for a stack for 10k, I don't undercut because people need food all the time. But I also don't over charge. So I go above 2-5k. 

Most days I just stick a 4pt ant 15999 and a 5pt at 16500. 

They are slow sellers though. And they usually sell when they're on the first page about to be expired.


----------



## FireNinja1

S a t a n i said:


> Majority of the time I check AH for that food item. Then determine from there.
> 
> I see people selling tentacles for a stack for 10k, I don't undercut because people need food all the time. But I also don't over charge. So I go above 2-5k.
> 
> Most days I just stick a 4pt ant 15999 and a 5pt at 16500.
> 
> They are slow sellers though. And they usually sell when they're on the first page about to be expired.



Interesting. Thanks, I still have to think about pricing though.


----------



## Peisinoe

FireNinja1 said:


> Interesting. Thanks, I still have to think about pricing though.




No problem.


----------



## FireNinja1

If anyone on the Ice flight is considering joining Ice Arena 5 consider joining Team Two. One person short.


----------



## Silversea

Uh oh I've run out of things to complain and whine about. How am I going to fund Xanarcah's rentals now D:?????


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Uh oh I've run out of things to complain and whine about. How am I going to fund Xanarcah's rentals now D:?????



Uh uh uh crystalline gala is next week, everyone back in the coli, whether you're still burned out from shadow vs nature or NoN! D: plague is profit pushing this week too, so more coli for meeeee

You still have almost 4k tbt, you should be fine for a while. XD


----------



## Silversea

YES STUFF TO TALK ABOUT.

Yeah I guess, hopefully I will have my own glass cannon drags before that runs out.


----------



## FireNinja1

There's nothing scarier than a pop-up on your computer telling you you have a Trojan file on your computer while searching the AH for exalt fodder.

I'm actually worried now. It was quarantined thanks to the antivirus after 20 seconds but it's not my computer...should I be concerned?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FireNinja1 said:


> There's nothing scarier than a pop-up on your computer telling you you have a Trojan file on your computer while searching the AH for exalt fodder.
> 
> I'm actually worried now. It was quarantined thanks to the antivirus after 20 seconds but it's not my computer...should I be concerned?


Oh gosh thats scary as heck.
I'm pretty sure it's not FR itself, but the ads on FR. Do you have adblock?. If not, get it. It could well be a ad containing a trojan file.


----------



## Peisinoe

I've been redirected to other pages from FR. Annoying


----------



## FireNinja1

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Oh gosh thats scary as heck.
> I'm pretty sure it's not FR itself, but the ads on FR. Do you have adblock?. If not, get it. It could well be a ad containing a trojan file.


I don't think it's FR too. If there's one thing that sucks about FR, it's that it can sometimes be littered with redirects and viruses.

Ad block sounds like a great idea, however I don't want to install anything without the permission of my parents and then somehow f**k up something (ik I sound like I'm nine but I'm serious), plus it probably costs money and I don't have the funds to get that sort of thing. I guess I'll just stick to my iPad for FR now...shame.

Edit: Deleted the quarantined files, now I'm just hoping the virus didn't get to anything important


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't think it's FR too. If there's one thing that sucks about FR, it's that it can sometimes be littered with redirects and viruses.
> 
> Ad block sounds like a great idea, however I don't want to install anything without the permission of my parents and then somehow f**k up something (ik I sound like I'm nine but I'm serious), plus it probably costs money and I don't have the funds to get that sort of thing. I guess I'll just stick to my iPad for FR now...shame.



Hopefully it didn't catch anything important. As for Adblock, it's free, and I've used it for over a year now with no problems.


----------



## FireNinja1

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hopefully it didn't catch anything important. As for Adblock, it's free, and I've used it for over a year now with no problems.



Two questions:
1: how hard is it to install?
2: will it be going off like "OH LOOK WE BLOCKED AN AD YOURE WELCOME" everytime i click a page? Because I don't want that.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Woah Virus stuff  

Also I don't think I've heard about/seen that Undel thing before so  time to get the sprites not that I haven't been trying meh


----------



## Silversea

I haven't had any notifications from that site yet. Probably because they are all getting to my computer. Hopefully not.

Also yay page 666.


----------



## Cuppycakez

But I really hope the Ice Bear is adorable  I didn't like the Cragback bear so much.


----------



## Xanarcah

They just got a new ad managing company too, right? D:

Better report the virus notification to the tracking thread.


----------



## Xanarcah

Phone double post whoops


----------



## Naiad

FireNinja1 said:


> Two questions:
> 1: how hard is it to install?
> 2: will it be going off like "OH LOOK WE BLOCKED AN AD YOURE WELCOME" everytime i click a page? Because I don't want that.



adblock in chrome is like

1. the extension store exists for a reason
2. yes hello search adblock
3. click the handy install button
4. wait 4 download
5. ad free life


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> They just got a new ad managing company too, right? D:
> 
> Better report the virus notification to the tracking thread.



Yep, Hiveworks.
also
"_Even in the best ad networks, a bad ad can slip past from time to time. If you encounter an ad that auto-redirects you or appears anywhere but our left side menu and the red banner area at the bottom of the page, that is not an ad we want on our website! Please report it in our advertising report thread. We will be watching this thread, and will use the reports there to help further manage the ads that Flight Rising displays!_"
So yeah, throw any suspicious ads at the thread.


----------



## Peisinoe

How could i miss page 666l

Also yeah adblock is completely free. its an extension on your browser. I've had it on 3 devices and no problems.


----------



## FireNinja1

I'll take a look into it. Like I said, it's not my computer, so I'm not going to install something without their permission.

I've already reported everything I know about the attack. Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## Naiad

So I hatched this boy today u v u He's kinda ugs js








>




I'm looking for 6-8k for him.​


----------



## Jawile

FireNinja1 said:


> Two questions:
> 1: how hard is it to install?
> 2: will it be going off like "OH LOOK WE BLOCKED AN AD YOURE WELCOME" everytime i click a page? Because I don't want that.



Adblock's probably the best chrome extension, in my opinion. It's a quick, easy, ~one minute install, and it never does anything obnoxious. You can hide the icon and never have anything to do with it again, and it'll still block your ads. For a while, I forgot I even had it, but it was still blocking ads for me.

oh man, post 6666 lmao
am i cool now


----------



## Silversea

Jawile said:


> Adblock's probably the best chrome extension, in my opinion. It's a quick, easy, ~one minute install, and it never does anything obnoxious. You can hide the icon and never have anything to do with it again, and it'll still block your ads. For a while, I forgot I even had it, but it was still blocking ads for me.
> 
> oh man, post 6666 lmao
> am i cool now



Woah post 6666 gj
Bet you are jealous of post 6667 you will never get that chance.

Adblock is life. All hail Adblock.

It doesn't give annoying popup messages or otherwise interfere so yay.


----------



## Aryxia

S a t a n i said:


> I've been redirected to other pages from FR. Annoying



Same. I ended up getting a Trojan on my laptop and had to get my dad to remove it :/


----------



## FireNinja1

Aryxia said:


> Same. I ended up getting a Trojan on my laptop and had to get my dad to remove it :/



Report it on the ad report thread.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jawile said:


> oh man, post 6666 lmao
> am i cool now



Well, you have swag. That's a start.


----------



## Peisinoe

HOLY **** GUYS






LEVEL 24 I SNAGGED FOR 7.5K TO EXALT **** YEAH

- - - Post Merge - - -

fully stoned as well!


----------



## Silversea

S a t a n i said:


> HOLY **** GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEVEL 24 I SNAGGED FOR 7.5K TO EXALT **** YEAH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> fully stoned as well!



Erm if stones I will buy for expected exalt price.

I'm assuming you wouldn't exalt that though.


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> HOLY **** GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEVEL 24 I SNAGGED FOR 7.5K TO EXALT **** YEAH
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> fully stoned as well!



Super excellent! The stones are an amazing bonus too ~


----------



## Cuppycakez

Woah! Congrats Stine!!


----------



## nard

guys omg i just found a really intense FR nuzlocke 

The Rules
1. You can't buy dragons. All you can do is buy eggs or hatch your own.
2. You can only buy one egg a month.
3. You can't scatter scroll a dragon until they've reached level 25.
4. You can't give a dragon a primary gene until level 10, can't give them a secondary gene until level 15, and can't give them a tertiary gene until level 20.
5. For every egg you find, whether in the coliseum or by scavenging, you may purchase one breed change for any dragon.
6. You cannot gather food, you must grind for it in the coli.
7. If a dragon faints in the coli, it's dead. Exalt.

Nests
1. For every hatchling, flip a coin.
2. If tails, the hatchling died. Exalt.
3. If heads, you have a survivor.
4. [Personal Addition] Flip heads or tails for every egg's--scavenged or bought--survival.

_think about the hatchlings_​


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> guys omg i just found a really intense FR nuzlocke
> 
> The Rules
> 1. You can't buy dragons. All you can do is buy eggs or hatch your own.
> 2. You can only buy one egg a month.
> 3. You can't scatter scroll a dragon until they've reached level 25.
> 4. You can't give a dragon a primary gene until level 10, can't give them a secondary gene until level 15, and can't give them a tertiary gene until level 20.
> 5. For every egg you find, whether in the coliseum or by scavenging, you may purchase one breed change for any dragon.
> 6. You cannot gather food, you must grind for it in the coli.
> 7. If a dragon faints in the coli, it's dead. Exalt.
> 
> Nests
> 1. For every hatchling, flip a coin.
> 2. If tails, the hatchling died. Exalt.
> 3. If heads, you have a survivor.
> 4. [Personal Addition] Flip heads or tails for every egg's--scavenged or bought--survival.
> 
> _think about the hatchlings_​


oh my god poor hatchlings
Speaking of hatchlings, I seriously wanna boon Aureole's nest, but I have to buy two boons then. I've offered to boon a nest for a person who's gonna give me a pastel goth/pastel Nocturne girl. I don't mind buying it though, they are giving me 100k of the hatchling though (and right now i have like 1000 + gems anyway). Aureole's nest only has 2 days left though, so is it really worth it?.


----------



## Silversea

Fuzzling said:


> guys omg i just found a really intense FR nuzlocke
> 
> The Rules
> 1. You can't buy dragons. All you can do is buy eggs or hatch your own.
> 2. You can only buy one egg a month.
> 3. You can't scatter scroll a dragon until they've reached level 25.
> 4. You can't give a dragon a primary gene until level 10, can't give them a secondary gene until level 15, and can't give them a tertiary gene until level 20.
> 5. For every egg you find, whether in the coliseum or by scavenging, you may purchase one breed change for any dragon.
> 6. You cannot gather food, you must grind for it in the coli.
> 7. If a dragon faints in the coli, it's dead. Exalt.
> 
> Nests
> 1. For every hatchling, flip a coin.
> 2. If tails, the hatchling died. Exalt.
> 3. If heads, you have a survivor.
> 4. [Personal Addition] Flip heads or tails for every egg's--scavenged or bought--survival.
> 
> _think about the hatchlings_​



Oh my.

- - - Post Merge - - -

There is something terribly wrong with this picture:






And also this picture:


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Oh my.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> There is something terribly wrong with this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also this picture:



Fun fact! Silence did that too when I was training her. XD the dragon registered as the right age to be an adult, but the image didn't get regenerated. You can try manually regenerating the image with the little link by the dragon's name.


----------



## Peisinoe

Twilight Sparkle said:


> oh my god poor hatchlings
> Speaking of hatchlings, I seriously wanna boon Aureole's nest, but I have to buy two boons then. I've offered to boon a nest for a person who's gonna give me a pastel goth/pastel Nocturne girl. I don't mind buying it though, they are giving me 100k of the hatchling though (and right now i have like 1000 + gems anyway). Aureole's nest only has 2 days left though, so is it really worth it?.




No


----------



## Silversea

With the 10 lv 20s achievement can I just get lv 19s from people, level them up and trade them back? Will they still count? With the bestiary thing not being permanent I'm worried about merely exalting lv 20s.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> With the 10 lv 20s achievement can I just get lv 19s from people, level them up and trade them back? Will they still count? With the bestiary thing not being permanent I'm worried about merely exalting lv 20s.



It'll count! Selling level 19s is a reasonably popular thing to do, so you should be able to find someone.


----------



## Silversea

I've been trying to level an exalt to 20 for that achievement. I've been doing it for nearly 6 hours, started at 12 today and now it is 17 oh god this takes years. 

At least I can do tidal trouble at the same time to fund ambushes ... I bet buying high level dragons is expensive, I'll have a look though.


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> I've been trying to level an exalt to 20 for that achievement. I've been doing it for nearly 6 hours, started at 12 today and now it is 17 oh god this takes years.
> 
> At least I can do tidal trouble at the same time to fund ambushes ... I bet buying high level dragons is expensive, I'll have a look though.



.......are you in kelps? Because holy crap.

It usually takes me 30 minutes/level (when a dragon is 20+).


----------



## Silversea

Oops sorry it was 5 hours.

Yeah but you are the Xanarcah of levelling so...D: Maybe it would go quicker if I didn't get consecutive dodges followed by death so often. It's a good 50-60 battles per level.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Oops sorry it was 5 hours.
> 
> Yeah but you are the Xanarcah of levelling so...D: Maybe it would go quicker if I didn't get consecutive dodges followed by death so often. It's a good 50-60 battles per level.



I just sent a cr to switch out one of the dragons, see if that makes a difference. o:


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I just sent a cr to switch out one of the dragons, see if that makes a difference. o:



Thanks. Ambush is dodgy though so who knows :/

It isn't like I'm seriously complaining or anything just...rip real life.


----------



## Shirohibiki

tfw u find out one of ur dergs has a basic primary and u had no idea

B( I DONT WANT ANY BASICS IN MY LAIR UGH.......but ive had her for so long.... sigh,,,


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Thanks. Ambush is dodgy though so who knows :/
> 
> It isn't like I'm seriously complaining or anything just...rip real life.



True, but the extra turn is still nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> tfw u find out one of ur dergs has a basic primary and u had no idea
> 
> B( I DONT WANT ANY BASICS IN MY LAIR UGH.......but ive had her for so long.... sigh,,,



Time to save up and gene it! : D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ohman, it's been so long since I've seen Coli. XD; has he always had haste and rally?


----------



## Aryxia

I JUST FOUND THE CUTEST DRAGON


----------



## FireNinja1

Sniped for the IA. Selling it for 9k, just shoot me a CR. Will exalt in 30 minutes since this is supposed to be exalt fodder. XYY.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent it to Nate. Sorry Crys, but Nate sent me the CR first.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Guess whos at 63 treasure? YAY ME!


----------



## Xanarcah

Aryxia said:


> I JUST FOUND THE CUTEST DRAGON



Cute grandpa dragon! : D


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> Oops sorry it was 5 hours.
> 
> Yeah but you are the Xanarcah of levelling so...D: Maybe it would go quicker if I didn't get consecutive dodges followed by death so often. It's a good 50-60 battles per level.


Yeah, today's been a dodge kind of day. & I've been getting Mantarunes 3 in a row, rip omfg. 

I'm really debating which dergs I should level to 25 and sell....or how much to even price non-stoned dragons since the ones I noticed being sold are Gen 1's. T.T



Aryxia said:


> I JUST FOUND THE CUTEST DRAGON


HE IS SO PRECIOUS.


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> Yeah, today's been a dodge kind of day. & I've been getting Mantarunes 3 in a row, rip omfg.
> 
> I'm really debating which dergs I should level to 25 and sell....or how much to even price non-stoned dragons since the ones I noticed being sold are Gen 1's. T.T
> 
> 
> HE IS SO PRECIOUS.


I saw a fully stoned one on a sub for 200kT. I'm not sure if it sold or not though.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Yeah, today's been a dodge kind of day. & I've been getting Mantarunes 3 in a row, rip omfg.
> 
> I'm really debating which dergs I should level to 25 and sell....or how much to even price non-stoned dragons since the ones I noticed being sold are Gen 1's. T.T
> HE IS SO PRECIOUS.



I'm not sure what prices they average going for, but here's what I've seen from people in prices:

Fully Stoned = 250k - 320k (I saw 375k from one seller, but it's clearly a huge markup.)
Level 25 w/o Stones = 150k - 190k


----------



## f11

eyy got a new breeding pair, 7 days until theyre ready 



Spoiler: blood






[url=http://flightrising.com/main.php?dragon=9126497]



[/url]


----------



## Naiad

When there's a dragon you're in love with and want to buy
and you go do something and come back to this:

"This dragon was exalted to the ranks of the Icewarden where they now serve a higher cause. 

Exalted dragons boost a flight's dominance, which can be tracked on the Flight Dominance page."

nO eXaLT dRAGON is 12k


----------



## Astro0

ffff i just locked my account bc i could remember my password... NOW I HAVE TO WAIT TWO HOURS HELP


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> ffff i just locked my account bc i could remember my password... NOW I HAVE TO WAIT TWO HOURS HELP




//pats
If it makes you feel better
I did that with neopets
Then I got a glitch and was locked out for two months :')

NEW BABS WOOOO









> #9872271
> Crystal/Facet/Circuit
> Black/White/Platinum








> #9872272
> Crystal/Shimmer/Circuit
> Obsidian/Black/Ice




Both are listed overpriced in the AH u v u
I also found out today that a pair I waited over a month for couldn't breed 
//sobbing​


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> If it makes you feel better
> I did that with neopets
> Then I got a glitch and was locked out for two months :')
> 
> NEW BABS WOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are listed overpriced in the AH u v u
> I also found out today that a pair I waited over a month for couldn't breed
> //sobbing​



omg! could you do anything about it??
omfg how much are you wanting for the second one? i can't see the AH prices haha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> NEW BABS WOOOO


*cries because i don't have that much gems*, good luck selling them though!.


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> omg! could you do anything about it??
> omfg how much are you wanting for the second one? i can't see the AH prices haha



all I could do was submit a ticket, but they never got back to me???
I'm looking for 2500 Gems each :')
im sorry pls don't kill me I need monies 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> *cries because i don't have that much gems*, good luck selling them though!.



Ahh, thank you ; v ;
Hopefully they sell u v u i have so little treasure right now I'll cry if they don't


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, thank you ; v ;
> Hopefully they sell u v u i have so little treasure right now I'll cry if they don't


Same with my coatls, these guys better sell. I have 100k stored away in my Vault for my pastel nocturne when I can get her, now I just gotta make money. I should sell these gems really, but ughhhh so many cute dergs and skins/accents.


----------



## Astro0

fkn of course my first nocturne pair has oNE EGG GODDAMN IT
hopefully my crystal noc will have better luck and fertility


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Both are listed overpriced in the AH u v u
> I also found out today that a pair I waited over a month for couldn't breed
> //sobbing​



Extremely nice babies! : D I hope you can sell them both, that would be a _sweet _return.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> fkn of course my first nocturne pair has oNE EGG GODDAMN IT
> hopefully my crystal noc will have better luck and fertility



OUCH. D: One egg nests for pairs you were counting on are the worst. Good luck with the next one!


----------



## Xanarcah

New update, new skins and accents from Swipp! : D


----------



## Silversea

Yay new stuff that I'm too poor or unlikely to get !


----------



## Cuppycakez

I LOVE the new Spiral Accent Swipp thing


----------



## Naiad

//excited squeeing

Someone wants to set up a payment plan for the first darling with me woooo
Half now and half at the end of the month :')
I'm ready to not be poor anymore u v u


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> //excited squeeing
> 
> Someone wants to set up a payment plan for the first darling with me woooo
> Half now and half at the end of the month :')
> I'm ready to not be poor anymore u v u



AAAAA MOST EXCELLENT NEWS!


----------



## Xanarcah

There are two dragons I want, they are both like 2.7mil each. D: 

I have been thinking about at least one of them for like a week straight now. 


Whyyyyy


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> There are two dragons I want, they are both like 2.7mil each. D:
> 
> I have been thinking about at least one of them for like a week straight now.
> 
> 
> Whyyyyy


I want to see these beauties  

But I was thinking about doing the whole Nuzlocke whatever FR thing......I don't know. I might hve to keep 3 dragons instead of one.... Is anyone here doing it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I haven't even started and I just failed. Dangit.


----------



## Shirohibiki

good god all of those new swipp skins/accents are so ugly omfg....wow
guess the coatl one is okay. meh.

why the hell are they changing OVER to www1? ???? shouldnt they be changing BACK to www????


----------



## Cuppycakez

The 10 millionth dragon will be here soon  Nothing  came up in the Workshop after the ID 9894810 so I'm guessing its around there. If so...there's only around 105,200 dragons left! That means it'll probably happen before roll over and no 10th million baby for me. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

K so it changed again but I'm gonna stop because I'll just start spamming all the different numbers


----------



## Peisinoe

Last baby i checked born 9894989


----------



## FireNinja1

Those skins look pretty bad, I agree.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> AAAAA MOST EXCELLENT NEWS!










>




Pretty lil girl's gonna get a home :') I'll miss her tbh
1.25 Mill richer tho ayyy i can be Xan v2 for a day u v u​


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Pretty lil girl's gonna get a home :') I'll miss her tbh
> 1.25 Mill richer tho ayyy i can be Xan v2 for a day u v u​



Yes, yes, take over as me today. o: 

I'm busy baking coffee cookies right now, no time for dragons.


----------



## Aryxia

I've got some XXY pearlcatchers for sale~


Spoiler






> *Pearlcatcher Female- 10K
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> Maize/Maize/White
> *





> *Pearlcatcher Female- 10K
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> Ice/Ice/Maize
> 
> *






- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I AM REALLY FULL OF WANT RIGHT NOW


----------



## Aryxia

I've also got some animal print babies uwu


Spoiler






> *Ridgeback Female- 12K
> Tiger/Daub/Basic
> Sunshine/Lemon/Seafoam
> *





> *Ridgeback Male-12K
> Tiger/Daub/Basic
> Leaf/Banana/Teal
> *


----------



## gnoixaim

Aryxia said:


> =snip-



omfg, that noc <333333 so expensive though. ;////

& I just got another Wave Sweeper, does anyone have a Mantarune to trade? LOL. i don't want to make a thread on FR to try to find someone


----------



## Cuppycakez

If anyone has any extra Rainbow Sprites, now is the time to sell


----------



## f11

OMG


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> If anyone has any extra Rainbow Sprites, now is the time to sell





Spoiler











10 pages
10
1 Rainbow Sprite

- - - Post Merge - - -

//sobbing


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> If anyone has any extra Rainbow Sprites, now is the time to sell



I really gotta stop hoard selling things ;-;


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> If anyone has any extra Rainbow Sprites, now is the time to sell


wait, why?


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 pages
> 10
> 1 Rainbow Sprite
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> //sobbing


I have 13 pages of familiars and I don't have a rainbow sprite ;/ rip.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> wait, why?



New swip skin


----------



## tamagotchi

i didnt even know what a rainbow sprite was until now. rad


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> wait, why?



I don't know but the prices are really high


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't know but the prices are really high



iirc someone in the sales forum is hoarding Rainbow Sprites
they were offering a bunch of nice stuff, too u v u


----------



## Cuppycakez

But like really self? The ONE familiar you don't have at least 2 of.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> iirc someone in the sales forum is hoarding Rainbow Sprites
> they were offering a bunch of nice stuff, too u v u



Ohhhh really?? I must go see this thread


----------



## PandaNikita

Crys said:


> OMG


You struck gold buddy! I sold all my ambushes and berserkers that I got from the pile and it helped me out lol I got a couple other battle stones from the pile as well


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

They're hereee!










All girls, so pretty. Anyone got a good idea on what I should price them as?.


----------



## Astro0

New babs! On mobile but pls check the last page of my lair, two super cute crystals!!


----------



## nard

Is Pinkerton broken for anyone here? Whenever I go to the Pile, the image doesn't appear and I can't even see what I grabbed.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> Is Pinkerton broken for anyone here? Whenever I go to the Pile, the image doesn't appear and I can't even see what I grabbed.


I can see the picture of Pinkerton and the dialog, but when I click "Grab a item", the button fades to grey and I have to check my Hoard for what I got.


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> They're hereee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All girls, so pretty. Anyone got a good idea on what I should price them as?.



So nice. o: I love that their eyes go so well with their colors. 

(No idea on pricing, though, sorry)


----------



## gnoixaim

Yaasss, got 4 eggs out of my nest. Love my navy/navy/gold babies



Spoiler


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Yaasss, got 4 eggs out of my nest. Love my navy/navy/gold babies
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



This is a morning for beautiful babies, clearly. : D 

You got lucky with their genes toooo~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> Yaasss, got 4 eggs out of my nest. Love my navy/navy/gold babies
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


*steals one and runs*
pretty babs <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Stupid computer, all these cute babies and it won't let the pictures show up!  Don't worry, I will look at the pretty babies soon!


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> This is a morning for beautiful babies, clearly. : D
> 
> You got lucky with their genes toooo~



I wished one was circuit though, lol. 3/4 GIRLS, THE GODS MUST KNOW I DON'T LIKE NOC. MALES. 
cries because the crystal/fac is a male

Thank you all for the compliments, NOW LET'S PRAY THEY SELL.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I was thinking of buying this male but...I don't know.


----------



## Xanarcah

My newest baby. <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wow.  A year old? And 4 digits. Nice!


----------



## Xanarcah

YESSSSS


He's not perfect by any means (that offspring list though), but I keep looking at him because he makes me so happy. : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

Xanarcah said:


> YESSSSS
> 
> 
> He's not perfect by any means (that offspring list though), but I keep looking at him because he makes me so happy. : D


SacBatman? Who named those poor dragons xD 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I traded my Nocturne for this Nocturne and I don't know what genes I should give her.


----------



## Silversea

Fuzzling said:


> Is Pinkerton broken for anyone here? Whenever I go to the Pile, the image doesn't appear and I can't even see what I grabbed.



You have to reset cache. This problem was noted in the announcement for the new armour and gem familiars.

And darn the coliseum was about to load for once and I refreshed it on accident. Shooooot.


----------



## Cuppycakez

I hope you get your Coli to work Silversea   It's loading fine for right now. Maybe try...I don't know I suck at computer stuff.


----------



## Xanarcah

Coli's been working fine for me, not sure what's causing it to not work for you. o:


----------



## f11

Selling.


----------



## Xanarcah

Got tired of the Coli, went AH surfing for Gen 1s again. Here are the nicest ones, 10k and under. 





Spoiler: Nice Gen 1s~







Royal/Midnight/Denim





Azure/purple/Steel





Silver/Teal/Orange





Sunshine/Orange/purple





Beige/Rose/Green





Black/Storm/Jungle





purple/Obsidian/Maroon





Lavender/Jade/Aqua





Maize/Stonewash/Emerald





Steel/Avocado/Brown





Blue/Slate/Black


----------



## Cuppycakez

Has anyone here tried Kiena's 2-exalts-at-once-leveling team?


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Has anyone here tried Kiena's 2-exalts-at-once-leveling team?



YES ITS GOOD


----------



## Naiad

//sobbing softly 

I had money
_and then I didn't _


----------



## Naiad

So I sold a hatchling a few days ago for 20k, and the person I was selling to said they were going to have a 'special purpose' for her and seemed really excited.

Today I found out that they exalted the hatchling Unnamed??
I'm a bit upset that they didn't have the common decency to give her a name first, but why pay 20k if you're just going to exalt??


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I sold 2 of my coatl hatchlings, ayy. One sold for 148k and the other for around 400 gems. I've decided to keep the last one, she's so pretty.
But now I wanna go buy a noc egg, hmm.


----------



## nard

Silversea said:


> You have to reset cache. This problem was noted in the announcement for the new armour and gem familiars.



I did but it still doesn't seem to work?

EDIT: i was dumb ok it works now e v e


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> //sobbing softly
> 
> I had money
> _and then I didn't _



This looks exactly like my lair fundage right now.

I had 400k I made in the last 2 days but then poof.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Re: my coli, it is extremely temperamental, but once it is loaded it is good to go and I have no problems at all. I just have to refresh it over and over and sometimes it instantly loads. Can take a while to get it going though...


----------



## Cuppycakez

S a t a n i said:


> YES ITS GOOD



Ok! Good I plan on using it once I get to it.


----------



## gnoixaim

yaaas, finally finished my other noc <33333






And her future babies in a couple days:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

gnoixaim said:


> yaaas, finally finished my other noc <33333
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And her future babies in a couple days:



mia how
_how are you all getting all these expensives genes quickly_
pretty babs though, i really love the first one on the right.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> mia how
> _how are you all getting all these expensives genes quickly_
> pretty babs though, i really love the first one on the right.



She might be the _ Gene Queen _ 
She what I did there? See it rhymes


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> mia how
> _how are you all getting all these expensives genes quickly_
> pretty babs though, i really love the first one on the right.



Selling my soul, lmao.

But I got some extra treasure since I'm leveling up someone's dragons to 25. : ))))) I just hope these babies sell and i get a nest of 4 again


----------



## Cuppycakez

Right now all the pretty Nocturnes are kinda pricey...so I'm just gonna wait a month or too and they'll cost a lot less. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Selling my soul, lmao.
> 
> But I got some extra treasure since I'm leveling up someone's dragons to 25. : ))))) I just hope these babies sell and i get a nest of 4 again


Good luck! Are you breeding 2 Nocturnes or a Nocturne and a Coatl/Pearl Catcher? (Is it pearl catcher or Ridgeback?  )


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Good luck! Are you breeding 2 Nocturnes or a Nocturne and a Coatl/Pearl Catcher? (Is it pearl catcher or Ridgeback?  )



With this Coatl <333


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

New gene preview is prettty.
Also, this
"Please note that between now and the release of Piebald, there will be other genes released; previewing Piebald in this update does not indicate that it is the next gene available to dragonkind! We'll need some time after the votes are in to prepare the gene according to the community's choices, but we have lots of nice stuff lined up in the meantime!"


----------



## Peisinoe

Piebald looks better as primary and secondary imo

Thoughts?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't know how I feel about it  I think I like it better Primary though. 

I want the Ghost tertiary that you can craft from Baldwin's Bubbling Brew. 

But I realllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly want that new forum vista. ITS SO RAINBOW-Y AND SPARKLY

And for turning off Coli Animations, is that going to make Coli grinding faster because you don't have to wait for them to attack? It should right?


----------



## Peisinoe

What ghost tert. 


Oh yeah I voted for the faded prim and secondary.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well for some reason the Wiki insisted on giving me a small midget-y picture but...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> And for turning off Coli Animations, is that going to make Coli grinding faster because you don't have to wait for them to attack? It should right?






			
				Aequorin said:
			
		

> NOTE: Disabling these effects will not alter the speed at which battles progress.


Doesn't look like it, nope.


----------



## Cuppycakez

OH thanks! I didn't read the whole thing I only skimmed it.  But that sucks


----------



## tamagotchi

Brilliant.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> With this Coatl <333



Ayy derg siblings


----------



## Cuppycakez

flower child said:


> Brilliant.



Ya know I think TAKETHEBABY takes the cake on this one......

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or Macklemore...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or maybe even Fartstmell


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Ya know I think TAKETHEBABY takes the cake on this one......
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or Macklemore...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or maybe even Fartstmell



I think BadDragon is certainly the best. 




"i would not suggest putting this in your butt"


----------



## Creeper$

First hatchies from my prized pair!!

All are irishimbond



ice/maize/white



white/white/ice!!




White ice white

Previews:

Number one




#2




#3





Prices? And maybe buy one??

Sorry ive been gone, i can only do anything from my phone, so if I ****ed up the images, blame bbcode


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> Brilliant.



my new favorite lair

also, piebald is really bad as a tert...... down with terts that cover the entire ****ing dragon 2k15


----------



## Cuppycakez

Wind eyes! Pretty!


----------



## Astro0

y'all should buy my bab she's 20k and so regal nd pretty


----------



## Silversea

Astro0 said:


> y'all should buy my bab she's 20k and so regal nd pretty



only if you give me 20k first


----------



## Telepathy

I really don't like Flight Rising, but damn, all of these dragons are cute af.


----------



## Naiad

why is he a boi






why


----------



## Cuppycakez

Telepathy said:


> I really don't like Flight Rising, but damn, all of these dragons are cute af.



Haha that's what drew me in


----------



## Lancelot

Ugh I wanna sign up for this but registration is not here :x


----------



## Cuppycakez

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Ugh I wanna sign up for this but registration is not here :x



Want me to try and VM you when the next registration is? I already have someone else I'm going to VM when it opens so it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## tamagotchi

babies


----------



## Cuppycakez

Never mind.  But Coatl eggs would have been the best thing ever!


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> babies



ohhhhh my god thsoe are goddamn gorgeous
how much do you want??? i need to stop buying coatls but maybe,,,

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh wow this is the largest amount of bull****. i try to breed bridgette and oswald, and lo and behold, THEY CANT BREED BECAUSE THEY "SHARE A COMMON ANCESTOR". i looked, and their 'common ancestor' was not only neither a sibling nor a parent, but was also THE ~400TH DRAGON ON THE GODDAMN SITE??? ?? while theyre in the 4-6 MILLIONS
amazing
i hate this site


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> ohhhhh my god thsoe are goddamn gorgeous
> how much do you want??? i need to stop buying coatls but maybe,,,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh wow this is the largest amount of bull****. i try to breed bridgette and oswald, and lo and behold, THEY CANT BREED BECAUSE THEY "SHARE A COMMON ANCESTOR". i looked, and their 'common ancestor' was not only neither a sibling nor a parent, but was also THE ~400TH DRAGON ON THE GODDAMN SITE??? ?? while theyre in the 4-6 MILLIONS
> amazing
> i hate this site



well theyre 15k rn but id be happy to CR them for 7k on BellTree!

also that sucks omg
so are you gnna try to get a new Oswald or just not breed? ://


----------



## Silversea

Love how frequently this site gets updates and cool stuff <3

I hope the coliseum works better for me when the gala comes around. Not only does it rarely boot up but now the battles are crawling at something like 5 fps. 

Also I can't believe it is taking me a week to level this dragon to 20. insert relevant keyboard mash and whining. It's slowly getting there...


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> well theyre 15k rn but id be happy to CR them for 7k on BellTree!
> 
> also that sucks omg
> so are you gnna try to get a new Oswald or just not breed? ://



ah!! that sounds lovely, i think i want the first one hold on lemme think about it and ill send you a cr lmao
thank you so much <3333

-_- i found a coatl on the AH... but i _really_ dont want to spend money geneing it??????? at all???? its ****ing exhausting. id have to give it underbelly and get a ridgeback scroll. i might buy it anyway just in case i do want to do so... sigh...

lol i bought the coatl baby. now to eventually make enough goddamn money to gene it. :')


----------



## Astro0

Shirohibiki said:


> ah!! that sounds lovely, i think i want the first one hold on lemme think about it and ill send you a cr lmao
> thank you so much <3333
> 
> -_- i found a coatl on the AH... but i _really_ dont want to spend money geneing it??????? at all???? its ****ing exhausting. id have to give it underbelly and get a ridgeback scroll. i might buy it anyway just in case i do want to do so... sigh...
> 
> lol i bought the coatl baby. now to eventually make enough goddamn money to gene it. :')



ayy i have dom discount atm so if you want me to try and get you those things for cheaper, i'd be happy to!


----------



## f11

flower child said:


> babies


sent a cr


----------



## Lancelot

Starmanfan gaveme an account!


----------



## tamagotchi

Crys said:


> sent a cr



Thank you! All babies are gone now. uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Starmanfan gaveme an account!



Congrats!


----------



## f11

Spoiler: selling 4k each


















   I just need lair space,,,


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> ayy i have dom discount atm so if you want me to try and get you those things for cheaper, i'd be happy to!



only problem is i kind of dont... have the money QvQ at all,,,,,,, i literally have 100k lmao,,

yayyy finished all of the descs of the dergs i wanted to do <3 (finally)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Starmanfan gaveme an account!



isnt this against the TOS? its technically sharing accounts, right? you better be careful, might get you banned.


----------



## Silversea

I decided I needed to make a post here that didn't involve any whining, complaining or any general negativity.

There I've done it.


----------



## Astro0

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Starmanfan gaveme an account!



you might get banned, i'd say wait till reg is open so you can actually get your progens and pick your own flight, they are kinda important parts of the game


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> you might get banned, i'd say wait till reg is open so you can actually get your progens and pick your own flight, they are kinda important parts of the game



im still laughing bc i exalted my progens oooomfgflkmgfg

btw astro how much are those items with dom discount?


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> *im still laughing bc i exalted my progens oooomfgflkmgfg*
> 
> btw astro how much are those items with dom discount?



samee

I feel like I'm the only one that doesn't really care about them???


----------



## Cuppycakez

I don't know...I exalted my random progen...then I went out and bought a look alike but I don't really care about them anymore...I would exalt but I don't know.........I almost did once. 

Also about them giving you the account, I say be careful but if you want to play now, go ahead! I'm not sure when the next window will be but we really need one.  All these pretty dragons on the AH and no space to buy them.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also does someone want to buy this dude? I'd honestly be happy with 2k. :/ 





He is ready to breed in 4 days! (If you breed him I want to see babies! Even if they're exalt fodder)


----------



## Astro0

lmao i meant more with the flight thing than the progens, i don't like my progens either but i feel too bad to exalt them lmaoo
ummmm i'm not sure, i get 15% off with the dom discount so just 15% off whatever those things cost!

oh and everyone look at how cute this dragon i just brought is




look how cute
look


----------



## Cuppycakez

flower child said:


> babies



Next time you breed those parents (if you do) make sure to post one because I might buy a baby.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't know...I exalted my random progen...then I went out and bought a look alike but I don't really care about them anymore...I would exalt but I don't know.........I almost did once.
> 
> Also about them giving you the account, I say be careful but if you want to play now, go ahead! I'm not sure when the next window will be but we really need one.  All these pretty dragons on the AH and no space to buy them.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also does someone want to buy this dude? I'd honestly be happy with 2k. :/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is ready to breed in 4 days! (If you breed him I want to see babies! Even if they're exalt fodder)



oh shoot he's pretty e v e
I should check him with one of my girls


----------



## Cuppycakez

Astro0 said:


> lmao i meant more with the flight thing than the progens, i don't like my progens either but i feel too bad to exalt them lmaoo
> ummmm i'm not sure, i get 15% off with the dom discount so just 15% off whatever those things cost!
> 
> oh and everyone look at how cute this dragon i just brought is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look how cute
> look


The whole thing just like
matches up


I LOVE IT! And the eyes are so pretty! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> oh shoot he's pretty e v e
> I should check him with one of my girls



 DO IT! I need more baby dragons in my life. And post her so I can go check


----------



## Naiad

Has nice monochromes with him u v u They also do this cute "splash of color" thing. I should've gotten her a smoke tert ff welp gotta wait until the 30th







I'm not personally a huge fan of their range, but they're still cute together u v u

- - - Post Merge - - -

IVE BEEN COMPLAINING
ABOUT HOW
MOCHA CAN NEVER GET A MATE IN HER CLOSE RANGE






I FOUND ONE OMG


----------



## Cuppycakez

gehwgwoHWEIwoieknrfjklsgjnrlbahkf.dVNMBghflask.rdjcbnmFSGiajlrked this team is taking forevrr to level


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> lmao i meant more with the flight thing than the progens, i don't like my progens either but i feel too bad to exalt them lmaoo
> ummmm i'm not sure, i get 15% off with the dom discount so just 15% off whatever those things cost!
> 
> oh and everyone look at how cute this dragon i just brought is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look how cute
> look



i only wish i could do math

i needed a male noc in similar colors )': cries bc im like never gonna find that lmao

and yeah tbh progens were worthless to me because theyre all the ****ty breeds i dont care about. try again when we can make them actual worthwhile breeds without a scroll lmfao (or update old breed art kthx)


----------



## Aryxia

I need this girl out in 2 days. I'll take any offer above 3K c:


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> im still laughing bc i exalted my progens oooomfgflkmgfg
> 
> btw astro how much are those items with dom discount?


i exalted mine


----------



## Peisinoe

I was going to stay up for the 9 dragon and billion but I'm so tired


----------



## Cuppycakez

So did they already pick the skins for the Gala? I don't see the submission thread any more 

- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> I was going to stay up for the 9 dragon and billion but I'm so tired


There's like 4500 dragons left right? I don't know. I want to stay up but..I don't know how long I'll have to stay up.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> So did they already pick the skins for the Gala? I don't see the submission thread any more
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> There's like 4500 dragons left right? I don't know. I want to stay up but..I don't know how long I'll have to stay up.



More than likely it'll happen right after rollover


----------



## Cuppycakez

How long does rollover last?


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> How long does rollover last?



30 minutes .3.

I hatched one of my sister's nests





#9996969 u v u 
i timed it perfectly bless





#9996968

and yes i did stay up for these numbers
i am 10/10 mature


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> 30 minutes .3.
> 
> I hatched one of my sister's nests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #9996969 u v u
> i timed it perfectly bless


oh my god want
congrats on hatching that number uvu
*sits and waits for roll-over to pass*


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> oh my god want
> congrats on hatching that number uvu
> *sits and waits for roll-over to pass*



psst #9996999 hasn't been born yet
the most recent was #9996992


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> psst #9996999 hasn't been born yet
> the most recent was #9996992



this nest better give me one of those hatchlings then
4 eggs, 4 numbers and 20 minutes to go until we possibly find out the 10th millon dragon.
*sits by her 4 egg nest* _hatch nice numbers pls_


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> this nest better give me one of those hatchlings then
> 4 eggs, 4 numbers and 20 minutes to go until we possibly find out the 10th millon dragon.
> *sits by her 4 egg nest* _hatch nice numbers pls_





I have a three egg nest ready, but no space :')
Getting #9997999 sounds good too tho so I might just wait it out


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> I have a three egg nest ready, but no space :')


then you must _make space_
i have like a page + of lair slots that aren't taken woops


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> then you must _make space_
> i have like a page + of lair slots that aren't taken woops




hOw
I just hoard and hoard



also I just made a hatchery guis buy my hatchlings kthx


----------



## Cuppycakez

Oh thanks. Now to sit here and wait.....
I don't like those people that want the hatchling 9999999 or 10 million just to exalt it though. Really...like you must be that if I can't have it no one can kind of person...


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh thanks. Now to sit here and wait.....
> I don't like those people that want the hatchling 9999999 or 10 million just to exalt it though. Really...like you must be that if I can't have it no one can kind of person...


i want it to exalt it.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> i want it to exalt it.


*crickets*


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> i want it to exalt it.



nono
u do the thing
where u sell it for huge $$$


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> nono
> u do the thing
> where u sell it for huge $$$



yes
u do not exalt
instead, sell for $$$$$$
$$$ is better than literally nothin


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> nono
> u do the thing
> where u sell it for huge $$$


yee but every1's reaction would be funny.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Crys said:


> yee but every1's reaction would be funny.



I know! You belong in Shadow you trickster evil person!


riwgnwuiok;gnnsiofo wnfe o waiting is intense


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I GOT #9996999 IM GONNA CRY OH MY GOD


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I GOT #9996999 IM GONNA CRY OH MY GOD



ayyyy
Party hard B) also the other hatchlings are rlly cute how much are you selling them for??


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I GOT #9996999 IM GONNA CRY OH MY GOD


YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY AND ITS SO PRETTY


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I GOT #9996999 IM GONNA CRY OH MY GOD


They talk about #9996969 and #9996999 here
I wanna slink in and be like
"ya I hatched that ayy"


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> ayyyy
> Party hard B) also the other hatchlings are rlly cute how much are you selling them for??


Not sure actually, his siblings ID's are #9997000, #9997001 and #9997002, woah.

also aaaand now the offers in my inbox for the WC my god


----------



## Cuppycakez

Well I failed at 9997999 but oh well!


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I GOT #9996999 IM GONNA CRY OH MY GOD



Someone made a thread for youuuuuu


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Not sure actually, his siblings ID's are #9997000, #9997001 and #9997002, woah.
> 
> also aaaand now the offers in my inbox for the WC my god



Ohhhhh no  Your gonna get bomb barded




Xanarcah said:


> Someone made a thread for youuuuuu



Needs a bigger price tag



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Not sure actually, his siblings ID's are #9997000, #9997001 and #9997002, woah.
> 
> also aaaand now the offers in my inbox for the WC my god


Yeah I'd probably be interested in a sibling too  If your selling them of course I'm so rude. Sorry I just assume things


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Ohhhhh no  Your gonna get bomb barded
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a bigger price tag



*quietly hides all the babs*
watch me all get bomb barded with offers
but they're soooooo pretty tho


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Not sure actually, his siblings ID's are #9997000, #9997001 and #9997002, woah.
> 
> also aaaand now the offers in my inbox for the WC my god



//grabby hands
if you ever decide to sell them lmk
#9996969 needs a partner in crime


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> //grabby hands
> if you ever decide to sell them lmk
> #9996969 needs a partner in crime



omg #9996969 and one of mine being partners in crime someday 
beautiful


----------



## Cuppycakez

WE ARE GETTING SO CLOSE


----------



## f11

I hope it's like a magenta tundra tbh


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> WE ARE GETTING SO CLOSE



_*THE SUSPENSE IS REAL*_
So close now, around 700-800 dragons to go


----------



## Cuppycakez

It's almost 4AM. Not even tired

I'm too excited


----------



## Naiad

#9999666 tho omg

mirrorsss


----------



## Cuppycakez

If someone does sell it....how much do you think they're going to sell it for?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> #9999666 tho omg
> 
> mirrorsss



I'm just laughing because Plague eyes, Mirror breed and the number 666


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm just laughing because Plague eyes, Mirror breed and the number 666



And look Okapi makes it look all scratched 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ITS A CANDY BABY


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

GUYS
100 AND COUNTING DRAGONS TO GO

And oh my god, I want number #9999750 but I'm to scared to ask the owner what they want for her *stares at 200k*
ITS BEEN BORN!


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> GUYS
> 100 AND COUNTING DRAGONS TO GO
> 
> And oh my god, I want number #9999750 but I'm to scared to ask the owner what they want for her *stares at 200k*



oh damn she's prettyyy








I missed the mark, but I hatched these cuties u v u​


----------



## Cuppycakez

I hatched a nest.....of 2 eggs....and the Ids I got ended in 658 and 660..so did like someone cut inbetween me or..

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ice you should be semi hearing this I made a pun. I said

THATS A WRAP!

get it..its a baby spiral.......all wrapped up.. nevermind bad pun

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> oh damn she's prettyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed the mark, but I hatched these cuties u v u​


That last one is super pretty


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Hmm, I think I may auction the other siblings off, what do you guys think? c:. I'd probably auction them in one big thread, 3 different threads may be hard to catch up with.


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hmm, I think I may auction the other siblings off, what do you guys think? c:. I'd probably auction them in one big thread, 3 different threads may be hard to catch up with.



sounds good to me .3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Hmm, I think I may auction the other siblings off, what do you guys think? c:. I'd probably auction them in one big thread, 3 different threads may be hard to catch up with.


Go for it! I'll be stalking the sales threads until you post it [/s]


----------



## Shirohibiki

i sort of want a derg w a cool number now ): maybe an early 10m one... -scratches head- how much are your babies, laf? the spirals, the cute ones (cause id really love that shadow/mulberry/royal male... QvQ)


----------



## Cuppycakez

I like this one more then the 10,000,000 itself.


----------



## PandaNikita

Prologi said he's selling to Candor but told me in PM he might auction cause Candor ain't offering ****


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Prologi said he's selling to Candor but told me in PM he might auction cause Candor ain't offering ****



intense
i'd actually watch an auction tbh


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> intense
> i'd actually watch an auction tbh


same lol I hope they auction
I want to see some cat fights


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> i sort of want a derg w a cool number now ): maybe an early 10m one... -scratches head- how much are your babies, laf? the spirals, the cute ones (cause id really love that shadow/mulberry/royal male... QvQ)



ahh, I'm not sure  ; v ;
I'd have to check AH prices

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> same lol I hope they auction
> I want to see some cat fights



bidding wars thoo
I wonder how high it'll go


----------



## Cuppycakez

PandaNikita said:


> Prologi said he's selling to Candor but told me in PM he might auction cause Candor ain't offering ****



 *pounds fists* AUC-TION AUC-TION  
Nope didn't hear anything fist pounding


----------



## PandaNikita

I should've saved my noc egg for eight 1's ;n; didn't even think about it lol


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Thread is up! c:
buy me dragons pls


----------



## PandaNikita

Also I was saving up for a 400k dragon to mate a noc male with... seven 9's got me to buying 2 more eggs to bump up my chances... bad idea lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh hey yeah i forgot i had noc eggs... I COULDVE HATCHED THE 10M BUT I FORGOT
oh well.

whenever you decide lmk laf, if its not too expensive ill buy him <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

I have this one Noc egg just sitting here that I plan on keeping for a couple months...maybe in like August? I don't know, depends how high the prices go.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> I have this one Noc egg just sitting here that I plan on keeping for a couple months...maybe in like August? I don't know, depends how high the prices go.



i was so sad the noc egg prices dropped. i shouldve sold when they were at 400k )8 down to 200k again...rip


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

noc egg egg eggs
I may buy one in the future, and hatch it on April 9th because birthday nocs are best nocs.


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> I have this one Noc egg just sitting here that I plan on keeping for a couple months...maybe in like August? I don't know, depends how high the prices go.


I was gonna save my noc egg till everything went crazy. I might sell stuff and some gen 1s to get a noc egg and just hoard it lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> noc egg egg eggs
> I may buy one in the future, and hatch it on April 9th because birthday nocs are best nocs.


YES I want to hatch one on my birthday - April 12th 8D

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also to anyone obsessed with bebes go to Candor's thread, someone on the latest page has like 10 hatchlings that they're gonna sell


----------



## Shirohibiki

i bought 




for 60k as my 10mil dragon :'D i am satisfied. hes gorg jfc


----------



## Astro0

hmmm i kinda wanna hatch my noc egg but i have no lair space!! imma do it i think help me god

- - - Post Merge - - -

rip me he's ugly urgh he's going to cost me MONEYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -





scatterscrolled the mf, now he's ivory like my other girl! they actually make cute babies, now i just need another crystal/facet set, idk about his tert, blood is difficult to work with, might even just leave him double gened tbh


----------



## Peisinoe

Spines


----------



## Xanarcah

My friend came up to visit yesterday and we talked logistics on this upcoming convention we're going to, and it turns out that between the two of us, we need to sew _9 costumes_ more or less from scratch. Costumes, shoes accessories, bags, wigs, weapons, patches/emblems, everything. 

We have two months. 

This is what happens when you commit yourself to two different groups and there are only 2 people out of 7 can sew. 



So, uh, it looks like I'll be dedicating all of my days off to working on cosplay instead of playing with dragons. .-. I should still be on for a bit after I get off from work, but not like the kind of time I was dedicating to making internet money before. Feel free to message me if you need anything, and I'll be renting dragons again all through Crystalline Gala (and any time, really) if anyone needs them~


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> My friend came up to visit yesterday and we talked logistics on this upcoming convention we're going to, and it turns out that between the two of us, we need to sew _9 costumes_ more or less from scratch. Costumes, shoes accessories, bags, wigs, weapons, patches/emblems, everything.
> 
> We have two months.
> 
> This is what happens when you commit yourself to two different groups and there are only 2 people out of 7 can sew.
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, it looks like I'll be dedicating all of my days off to working on cosplay instead of playing with dragons. .-. I should still be on for a bit after I get off from work, but not like the kind of time I was dedicating to making internet money before. Feel free to message me if you need anything, and I'll be renting dragons again all through Crystalline Gala (and any time, really) if anyone needs them~


LINK

There's a specific site that I bookmarked for cosplay stuff I shall go dig that out for you


----------



## f11

Xanarcah said:


> My friend came up to visit yesterday and we talked logistics on this upcoming convention we're going to, and it turns out that between the two of us, we need to sew _9 costumes_ more or less from scratch. Costumes, shoes accessories, bags, wigs, weapons, patches/emblems, everything.
> 
> We have two months.
> 
> This is what happens when you commit yourself to two different groups and there are only 2 people out of 7 can sew.
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, it looks like I'll be dedicating all of my days off to working on cosplay instead of playing with dragons. .-. I should still be on for a bit after I get off from work, but not like the kind of time I was dedicating to making internet money before. Feel free to message me if you need anything, and I'll be renting dragons again all through Crystalline Gala (and any time, really) if anyone needs them~


I'd like to rent please. Gl on cosplay


----------



## Cuppycakez

Shirohibiki said:


> i bought
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 60k as my 10mil dragon :'D i am satisfied. hes gorg jfc


The wind eyes go so well with that color!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Someone keeps sending me random CRs with adults for 4k...not that I'm complaining but I didn't even talk to them it was kind of like HERE TAKE THEM


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> My friend came up to visit yesterday and we talked logistics on this upcoming convention we're going to, and it turns out that between the two of us, we need to sew _9 costumes_ more or less from scratch. Costumes, shoes accessories, bags, wigs, weapons, patches/emblems, everything.
> 
> We have two months.
> 
> This is what happens when you commit yourself to two different groups and there are only 2 people out of 7 can sew.
> 
> 
> 
> So, uh, it looks like I'll be dedicating all of my days off to working on cosplay instead of playing with dragons. .-. I should still be on for a bit after I get off from work, but not like the kind of time I was dedicating to making internet money before. Feel free to message me if you need anything, and I'll be renting dragons again all through Crystalline Gala (and any time, really) if anyone needs them~



oh boy. good luck with everything!! <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

Also Silversea did you ever try that &safemode=1 at the end of the coli link? Its supposed to help


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> Also Silversea did you ever try that &safemode=1 at the end of the coli link? Its supposed to help



Uh yes it instantly loaded what is this magic.

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do you tell when a certain number is coming up? Do you literally have to type the id before and refresh until there is a dragon there?


----------



## gnoixaim

I need help, which babies are better. /sobs












my brother is so dumb and doesn't want to breed his noc


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> I need help, which babies are better. /sobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my brother is so dumb and doesn't want to breed his noc



i like both pairings... ):


----------



## crystalchild

i keep forgetting about FR... "OTL i even have my 3 nests full... if anybody wants some baby dergs in 3 days, feel free to check it out. my dragons are a bit outdated, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

i seriously need a financial adviser in FR (i almost typed wow. its true i need a financial adviser in all games)

help me clear my hoard, cries

why am i so bad at making money


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> i seriously need a financial adviser in FR (i almost typed wow. its true i need a financial adviser in all games)
> 
> help me clear my hoard, cries
> 
> why am i so bad at making money




MSG me bb.


Also I will be renting dragons out for gala as well.


----------



## FireNinja1

Shirohibiki said:


> i seriously need a financial adviser in FR (i almost typed wow. its true i need a financial adviser in all games)
> 
> help me clear my hoard, cries
> 
> why am i so bad at making money


 Don't worry, I can help you too.


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> i like both pairings... ):



That's not helping me choose ;/////

Oh and I have these 2 level 25's for sale : ))











doesn't have any stones or statted. prices are negotiable


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> i seriously need a financial adviser in FR (i almost typed wow. its true i need a financial adviser in all games)
> 
> help me clear my hoard, cries
> 
> why am i so bad at making money



For only 100,000t a day sure


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> That's not helping me choose ;/////
> 
> Oh and I have these 2 level 25's for sale : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't have any stones or statted. prices are negotiable



I love that imp ;-;


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> MSG me bb.
> 
> 
> Also I will be renting dragons out for gala as well.



AHH WAIT ARE YOU SERIOUS cause thatd be great omg but i dont wanna put you out of your way



FireNinja1 said:


> Don't worry, I can help you too.



wahhh thank you guys ;A; i hate to put you out of your way tho///



gnoixaim said:


> That's not helping me choose ;/////
> 
> Oh and I have these 2 level 25's for sale : ))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't have any stones or statted. prices are negotiable



OK OK I PICK THE FIRST PAIR I LIKE THE GEMBOND



Silversea said:


> For only 100,000t a day sure



-opens wallet and watches a fly fly out- well... i can offer about 1t a day LOL


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> AHH WAIT ARE YOU SERIOUS cause thatd be great omg but i dont wanna put you out of your way
> 
> 
> 
> wahhh thank you guys ;A; i hate to put you out of your way tho///
> 
> 
> 
> OK OK I PICK THE FIRST PAIR I LIKE THE GEMBOND
> 
> 
> 
> -opens wallet and watches a fly fly out- well... i can offer about 1t a day LOL



Yes!!


----------



## Silversea

I opened my wallet and a moth came out once. No joke. It was weird.

Anyway...what day does Gala start? Tomorrow?


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> I opened my wallet and a moth came out once. No joke. It was weird.
> 
> Anyway...what day does Gala start? Tomorrow?



yessss


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> yessss




my body is ready


----------



## Peisinoe

*HELP!!!!
*





HOW TO GENE??

CRYFACE UB/SPINES/CIRCUIT
IRISHIM UB/SPINES/CIRCUIT/ GASP OKAPI???

i tried to link to scry pic but didnt work

- - - Post Merge - - -

lemon storm coral


----------



## Cuppycakez

I DON'T KNOW I LIKE MOST OF THEm

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have the same problem with this girl:
I don't know what to do with her. I was thinking Crystal/Facet but I don't know.... I also thought maybe Bar/Facet? Bar/Shimmer?


----------



## Cuppycakez

I can't wait until a couple months and I'll be able to afford 2 dragons that are like this without spending a huge amount.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I DON'T KNOW I LIKE MOST OF THEm
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have the same problem with this girl:
> I don't know what to do with her. I was thinking Crystal/Facet but I don't know.... I also thought maybe Bar/Facet? Bar/Shimmer?



beautiful/ i love the colors.


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> I DON'T KNOW I LIKE MOST OF THEm
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have the same problem with this girl:
> I don't know what to do with her. I was thinking Crystal/Facet but I don't know.... I also thought maybe Bar/Facet? Bar/Shimmer?


Stripes and smoke look good idk about primary.


----------



## Cuppycakez

GO AWAY DODGE NOBODY WANTS YOU HERE


----------



## Cuppycakez

I love most of the new skins!


----------



## Naiad

I am legitimately saddened by how basic our bear is


----------



## Astro0

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=skin&id=1332830&page=1
selling my failed entry (hopefully haha) here, if anyone's interested!


----------



## Cuppycakez

NOPE I DIDN'T BREAK IT





- - - Post Merge - - -

Look at my horrible dotting skills^^



Lafiel said:


> I am legitimately saddened by how basic our bear is


I know! I was hoping there was at least ONE snow flake SOMEWHERE


----------



## Astro0

Lafiel said:


> I am legitimately saddened by how basic our bear is



yeah.. its really kinda upsetting! i'm worried about shadow's bear now, they could have had so much fun with ice's bear! I mean the ice sprite is absolutely gorgeouuusss


----------



## Cuppycakez

I do but don't want to see the Wind bear..I don't know.


----------



## Naiad

Astro0 said:


> yeah.. its really kinda upsetting! i'm worried about shadow's bear now, they could have had so much fun with ice's bear! I mean the ice sprite is absolutely gorgeouuusss



yess
The Arcane bear is the best so far imo 
As Cuppy said, snowflakes, maybe?? Or maybe a floofy bear that you just want to cuddle u v u I hope the shadow bear turns out nice, it's definitely one of the holidays I'm looking forward to ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=skin&id=1332830&page=1
> selling my failed entry (hopefully haha) here, if anyone's interested!




FFF
I need monies ahh


----------



## Lancelot

I just hatched these 2 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10033001

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10033003


----------



## Naiad

Monkey D Luffy said:


> I just hatched these 2
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10033001
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10033003



Ahh, I forgot to ask earlier. Would you like free dragons?? .o.
Also, just pointing out that you can change your username, since it seems kinda awkward just to keep Starmanfan's.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ICY WIND FANFICTION ON THE ICE FLIGHT BOARD BLESS


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I forgot to ask earlier. Would you like free dragons?? .o.
> Also, just pointing out that you can change your username, since it seems kinda awkward just to keep Starmanfan's.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ICY WIND FANFICTION ON THE ICE FLIGHT BOARD BLESS



What I want to see! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> I just hatched these 2
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10033001
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10033003


Also...do you need food? To feed Papercut or Bunnies? I think those were the names. Anyway! You can also change your flight if you like.


----------



## Lancelot

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, I forgot to ask earlier. Would you like free dragons?? .o.
> Also, just pointing out that you can change your username, since it seems kinda awkward just to keep Starmanfan's.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ICY WIND FANFICTION ON THE ICE FLIGHT BOARD BLESS




Yes please :O Also how do I change it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry, I dont really know what Im doing


----------



## Cuppycakez

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yes please :O Also how do I change it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry, I dont really know what Im doing


Its ok! At the top left-ish of the page, theres like a little arrow-like-thing? Click that and then "Account Settings". From that page you should be able to change your Username, Flight, Signature, and all that stuff.


----------



## Lancelot

I bought this cause  it looked cool 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=117353&tab=dragon&did=10012454


----------



## Cuppycakez

Is a Winter Draft Chest good? 
Don't answer me make me get my lazy but go check the AH

I checked and WOAH!! Should I sell it or open it?


----------



## Lancelot

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=dragon&id=117353&did=9976521

Its so coooool!


----------



## Cuppycakez

Monkey D Luffy said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=dragon&id=117353&did=9976521
> 
> Its so coooool!



Somebody went on a hatchling spree!


----------



## Lancelot

Yuh, I dunno what to do now tho lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

On most pages you go on you'll see a little gray scare with a question mark under your account stuff in the right corner. Click that, and it should give you the general info on each page.


----------



## nard

What coli venues do you think would be the best for grinding? Also, what are the chests called for the event?

please dont kill me im dumb


----------



## Xanarcah

Fuzzling said:


> What coli venues do you think would be the best for grinding? Also, what are the chests called for the event?
> 
> please dont kill me im dumb



Boreal woods and the arena look like the best places for farming. 

Here is a guide for chests and which monsters drop them.

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1330688&page=1


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Boreal woods and the arena look like the best places for farming.
> 
> Here is a guide for chests and which monsters drop them.
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=frd&id=1330688&page=1



Guess I'm gonna stick with Woodland Path/Scorched Forest this time around.


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Is a Winter Draft Chest good?
> Don't answer me make me get my lazy but go check the AH
> 
> I checked and WOAH!! Should I sell it or open it?



sell now and you can rebuy later


----------



## Xanarcah

Nocs are down to 20k this morning!


----------



## tamagotchi

Lafiel said:


> I am legitimately saddened by how basic our bear is



at least it not rock bear


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> I am legitimately saddened by how basic our bear is



Theres no leg fur, or much fluff at all.
i really wanted a fluffy polar bear with snowflakes ok
FR, I am disappoint


----------



## Aryxia

I've got some ugly babies~ :'D













- - - Post Merge - - -

And I have to say, I'm really disappointed with the imp and tundra accents. They're just... too basic, I guess? Iunno :/

Also I was expecting a giant poofball for the familiar. Or an elemental bunny. That would have been adorable <3


----------



## Peisinoe

crackle isnt ugly :'(


----------



## Naiad

I'm in love with the Snapper accent omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

Lafiel said:


> I'm in love with the Snapper accent omg


Me too! Its probably my top 5 from the festival even though I'm not that big on Snappers.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

guys show me pretty pastels you guys are selling
I'm doing a pastel themed lair, so I'm selling some of my dragons and buying pastels with the money.
so yes show me pretty pastels (psst i really like imps and coatls).


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> Did you guys hear about that Triple-Storm Gene 1 Drama?
> 
> I don't know what I'm going to theme my lair yet.




No pls tell


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys show me pretty pastels you guys are selling
> I'm doing a pastel themed lair, so I'm selling some of my dragons and buying pastels with the money.
> so yes show me pretty pastels (psst i really like imps and coatls).







psst I'm selling this girl for 20k
also this boy if you like white/maize colors


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Coach

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok!
> So I guess two members in plague run a raffle or something? And you send them something and they try to get you wish list items/stuff you really want, no matter the price. So I guess they gave this girl a Nocturne egg, and she hatched it, didn't like it? Not sure  what happened there. But I know she traded the Nocturne for a Water Egg. When she hatched the egg, it was a Storm/Storm/Storm Gene 1 mirror, with matching eyes. So I guess she put up an auction for it, and was messaged by the people who gave her the Noc egg? Said she had to give them the Gene 1, because it was against the rules to make a profit off the things she was given. (Although that was never stated in their rules in the post when she got the egg?) She was given the choice to either give them the dragon, or would be banned from all their giveaways or something. She gave it back, and they turned around and sold it for 4 million treasure.  Pretty rude of them since they gave her a Noc egg (350k at most, I think) and took back something worth MILLIONS. So...yeah that sucks.
> 
> (This may not be 100% correct since its just what I've gathered from tumblr posts)



Links to the tumblrs plz


----------



## Kiikay

*Selling*:


----------



## Creeper$

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys show me pretty pastels you guys are selling
> I'm doing a pastel themed lair, so I'm selling some of my dragons and buying pastels with the money.
> so yes show me pretty pastels (psst i really like imps and coatls).



Psst














- - - Post Merge - - -

Idk what theyre worth but theyre preeetty


----------



## f11

bought an accent for my noc.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Coach

Crys said:


> bought an accent for my noc.



I like how the rose is in the mouth

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I didn't find the same post yet, but here's one that has the jist of it. I'm trying to find the one that had screenshots!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Another explanation that was better then mine
> 
> http://liaonfr.tumblr.com/post/109092352599/terrafirma-fr-penguinrising
> 
> Screen shot messages from Mackledaddy to the user who got the egg in the first place.



Wowowowowow fun times with Plague flight

On another note, a nocturne I just wanted with Crystal and Shimmer was up for 15k. I checked it in the workshop, but when I went back it had been taken and instantly been put up for 75k


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Monkey D Luffy said:


> Yuh, I dunno what to do now tho lol



you should stop using his account because its a really bad idea and wait for the next reg window. unless you want to get banned i guess then whatever


also i think im the only one who really likes the ice bear lmfao..... i think its gr8


----------



## Naiad

Coach said:


> I like how the rose is in the mouth
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> Wowowowowow fun times with Plague flight*
> On another note, a nocturne I just wanted with Crystal and Shimmer was up for 15k. I checked it in the workshop, but when I went back it had been taken and instantly been put up for 75k *



That's because at 15k it was underpriced ^^ When it comes to good deals in the AH, it's better to snipe than go through Breeding Check/etc. If it's not what you like after you buy it, just flip it and resell at a higher price.


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> snip



Honestly if I were the winner I would have outright refused to give it to them in a blunt manner.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok!
> So I guess two members in plague run a raffle or something? And you send them something and they try to get you wish list items/stuff you really want, no matter the price. So I guess they gave this girl a Nocturne egg, and she hatched it, didn't like it? Not sure  what happened there. But I know she traded the Nocturne for a Water Egg.  She got a Water Sprite and Water Egg. When she hatched the egg, it was a Storm/Storm/Storm Gene 1 mirror, with matching eyes. So I guess she put up an auction for it, and was messaged by the people who gave her the stuff. Said she had to give them the Gene 1, because it was against the rules to make a profit off the things she was given. (Although that was never stated in their rules in the post when she got the egg?) She was given the choice to either give them the dragon, or would be banned from all their giveaways or something. She gave it back, and they turned around and sold it for 4 million treasure.  Pretty rude of them since they gave her a Water Sprite and Water Egg (500k-700k at most, I think) and took back something worth MILLIONS. So...yeah that sucks.
> 
> (This may not be 100% correct since its just what I've gathered from tumblr posts)



this is the most delicious drama in a while. reading all the reactions is fun


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

i have 21k left what have i done
)': why did i  buy that stonewash dragon...shes so pretty tho/////

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i really need help with dragon names. does anyone have any sites they use for names or advice on naming dergs? this is getting out of hand i have like 10 unnamed dragons


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> guys show me pretty pastels you guys are selling
> I'm doing a pastel themed lair, so I'm selling some of my dragons and buying pastels with the money.
> so yes show me pretty pastels (psst i really like imps and coatls).



idk if this guy is pastel but


----------



## tamagotchi

dragons are rlly hard to draw especially coatls bc they end up looking ****ty and they also kinda look like spirals so there ya go
my 14 yr.old fingies hurt







also i got this CUTO baby


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> idk if this guy is pastel but



Eugh that tert. I'd put a underbelly on that thing if you have the money, crackle looks ugly on that tbh


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> Eugh that tert. I'd put a underbelly on that thing if you have the money, crackle looks ugly on that tbh



no he's beautiful get out


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

S a t a n i said:


> crackle isnt ugly :'(



I actually love it, but the one with the pink tert is a bit gaudy for me  Iunno, I might keep him. It looks like he tried to blow a really big bubble and got gum all over him. It's kinda cute c:


----------



## FireNinja1

Fuzzling said:


> no he's beautiful get out


just my two cents didn't mean to offend you or the derg...sorry! _Chill_ out.



Cuppycakez said:


> YOU ALL NEED TO BE N_ICE_ DURING THE FESTIVAL...
> 
> Nope no puns here


Only Ice flight can make puns


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

FireNinja1 said:


> just my two cents didn't mean to offend you or the derg...sorry! _Chill_ out.
> 
> 
> Only Ice flight can make puns



Snow way.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'm sorry but why would eliminate miss 6 times in a row. Why. Just why.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

FireNinja1 said:


> just my two cents didn't mean to offend you or the derg...sorry! _Chill_ out.



ice puns will be the end of me lmao


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

goodbye gems, hello cute bunnies






here's the thread if anyone cares


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> goodbye gems, hello cute bunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's the thread if anyone cares








New life goal: Get Elyon that accent so they can be twinning :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

Anyone got a spare coldsnap and want an ice golem chest?


----------



## gnoixaim

omfg, so many eggssssss


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## tamagotchi

_"You cannot block a user twice."_

well **** that


----------



## Astro0

One slot left to buy my skin! 700g 
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=skin&id=1332830&page=1&anchor=


----------



## Aryxia

The Frigid Abyss Skin leaves a little bit of the back wing uncovered and idk why but it's reeeeeaaaallllyyy bothering me :L

And Astro that skin is beautiful


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## f11

Someone gave me 500k what should I do with it?


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> Someone gave me 500k what should I do with it?



party hard

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd just save it tbh


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> Are you ever reprinting, or is this it?



this might be it! if more people are interested the price will drop to 500g now, but atm this looks like the only run, so only 5 prints in existance once i'm done!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

just hatched this babu XYY how much should i sell him for?


----------



## gnoixaim

yaaasss, more babies. still debating to boon the other nest, but it only has 2 eggs


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> just hatched this babu XYY how much should i sell him for?





Auction starting at 100k


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

more babes because i couldn't wait


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Coach

Price check?


----------



## FireNinja1

Coach said:


> Price check?


10-15k. It's an XYZ, even though the colors go pretty well together...anything higher and I doubt you're going to get any buyers.


----------



## gnoixaim

Coach said:


> Price check?



I'd do 15k-20k. People can easily level him up to 7 and get 13k for exalting.


----------



## Silversea

So I just spent the last hour reading the most recent Drama Rising pages.

One word.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

So much craziness and whining.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> So I just spent the last hour reading the most recent Drama Rising pages.
> 
> One word.
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> So much craziness and whining.



Ayy, I love myself some drama.
Phew, got all the Ice festival stuff now. For some reason... I still am finding myself in the Woods even though I don't need snow anymore. But I did get a Morganite Flourish Necklace whilst grinding so yay.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

Prices please!??

NEED GONE


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I know use your extras to throw snowballs at me Sell them! You can make a lot depending on how many you sell



lets start a snowball fight
I have around 27 snow right now, traded 28 of them for a Winter Cape so once I have a decent amount. I'll sell em whilst the price is high.


----------



## nard

u guys are building igloos made of eternal snow and im just sitting here in my melting puddle of snow


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

So I'm grinding again and...




coli what are you doing thats the 2nd piece of this stuff
keep giving me this ok coli


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I think the coli loves me.... got a chest and the event only started yesterday..


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I think the coli loves me.... got a chest and the event only started yesterday..



:') i cri bc im barely even getting snow


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> :') i cri bc im barely even getting snow



i just grinded for like 30 snows and oh my god WHERED IT GO
psst i totally would give you some but i'm seeing if i can trade 130 snows for naturalist adornments.


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i just grinded for like 30 snows and oh my god WHERED IT GO
> psst i totally would give you some but i'm seeing if i can trade 130 snows for naturalist adornments.



ahh, gl ! v u v


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK: LINK

Hatchery thread finally up lol took me long enough


----------



## Peisinoe

I got lots of capes from the Coli and ugh I just want more chests. 

Got 4 so far


----------



## f11

Spoiler: selling


----------



## PandaNikita

PandaNikita said:


> LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK: LINK
> 
> Hatchery thread finally up lol took me long enough


Also we have dragons for sale already mwahaha


----------



## Naiad

TG and 6 ID :')
15k only bless


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I got my 2 sets of skins already lol


----------



## Silversea

I literally can't be bothered to coli right now so I'll start tomorrow or something. I spent an hour in boreal forest ice forest forgot what its called from 2pm to 3pm and got less than 20 snows in something over 100 battles. I sense I will be attempting a hardcore 24/7 grinding push in the next few days.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

Cuppycakez said:


> LOOK AT THIS! ITS ADORABLE  Baby Icewarden is the best thing everrrrr.



Are there any other baby deities? HIS EYES ARE SO CUTE OMG


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Do you guys know the other chest that drops?

Also  person who drew baby ice  http://osiemfr.tumblr.com/


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

someone take this ugly eye burner boi awayyyy plss


----------



## PandaNikita

so much editing and treasure...
but it's worth it ;w;



Spoiler: in the process of editing














Spoiler: final version











since it's all up and all rtb dates/dragon links are added feel free to buy our hatchlings: link or be on a pinglist :3


----------



## Naiad

Alright so, when I first got Ilya he looked exactly like this:






Except without a flower crown u v u
So I just found out
That the Scroll apparel around his neck
Is 2.8 Million Treasure
_I've had him for months how have I not noticed this_


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Alright so, when I first got Ilya he looked exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except without a flower crown u v u
> So I just found out
> That the Scroll apparel around his neck
> Is 2.8 Million Treasure
> _I've had him for months how have I not noticed this_




You got him with the scroll? Nice!


----------



## gnoixaim

I HAVE 4 WAVE SWEEPER FAMILIARS, FR GODS GIVE ME A MANTARUNE PLZ.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Alright so, when I first got Ilya he looked exactly like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except without a flower crown u v u
> So I just found out
> That the Scroll apparel around his neck
> Is 2.8 Million Treasure
> _I've had him for months how have I not noticed this_



XD Congrats on your find! That scroll is actually one of the few old festival items that I don't own yet.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I HAVE 4 WAVE SWEEPER FAMILIARS, FR GODS GIVE ME A MANTARUNE PLZ.



Sell one and buy a mantarune. : D the sweepers are worth more than the mantas are anyway.


----------



## Silversea

I think both manta ray bosses are equally common so other variables must determine auction price. I think manatarune's colour scheme is more appealing but wave sweepers seem to go for a higher price. Perhaps it is a balance of enough people wanting mantarunes and more people selling them which ends up making them cheaper, idk.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> Sell one and buy a mantarune. : D the sweepers are worth more than the mantas are anyway.





Silversea said:


> I think both manta ray bosses are equally common so other variables must determine auction price. I think manatarune's colour scheme is more appealing but wave sweepers seem to go for a higher price. Perhaps it is a balance of enough people wanting mantarunes and more people selling them which ends up making them cheaper, idk.



For some reason there are more Wave sweepers in AH ;/ & the prices are decreasing because of all the undercutting. I would rather do a 1-1 trade or just get it on my own /sobbing


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I think both manta ray bosses are equally common so other variables must determine auction price. I think manatarune's colour scheme is more appealing but wave sweepers seem to go for a higher price. Perhaps it is a balance of enough people wanting mantarunes and more people selling them which ends up making them cheaper, idk.



Maybe it has to do with their elemental alignment? I fight with a mostly plague team, which is weak to ice attacks. Mantarunes can wipe out one of my dragons in one hit, so I usually never finish fights with them. Plague is resistant to plague, though, so I can take on the sweepers with no issues, even if I'm just fighting with two 25s and a fodder. If enough users are fighting in the kelp beds with dragons weak to ice, then maybe it's affecting the numbers. I think one of the very popular guides recommended plague dragons before the new bosses, so maybe a lot of users are using them as their leveled teams?


----------



## Silversea

Yeah it seems to be just a weird quirk going on with supply/demand.

They are still over 300k though which I think is good. Would be better if I had some though. On the other side of things yetis are getting cheap too but they aren't as rare as the manta ray/frost delverstoneborer bosses so perhaps they shouldn't be more expensive than normal familiars to begin with.

I'm so exhausted of coli after Night of the Nocturne but I think it would be foolish not to keep spare soon-to-be retired apparel. So onwards I say!


----------



## Xanarcah

Even after all the fighting I've  done in the woods, I've never gotten a yeti. XD the drop rate must be way low. I've gotten two sweepers just from training fodder. 

My friend's not coming over till early afternoon, so I get the morning to play ~


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I have a Yeti, and didn't even realize that it was rare-ish when I got it. I was like a fist! YES! I thought it was just a fist for a week. I'm so oblivious sometimes



*steals the yeti*
I've been hunting for ages, and not a single Yeti in sight.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

The Coli loves me this morning. : D three chests in an hour, none are doubles. 

It must sense that I need to stop and get back to sewing soon. XD;


----------



## Beary

_I am in love with this hatchling_


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Where are you grinding at?



I'm in the Boreal Woods. 

It's got the highest percentage of Ice monsters and also it's the only venue that can drop all 6 of the chests. : D Added bonus: I can one-shot everything there except for the Yeti.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok. So just to make sure I have this right, the marketplace only skins are:
> Icy Impression
> Animated Icicle
> Frosted Glasswing
> Coldsnap
> and Snowy Mane.
> All the others you can find in chests?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. I've been grinding there too.  4 Chests so far but one was from the Mire.



I think you're missing one from the list. Here, have a guide. : D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Can one-shot everything but yeti and stupid elks. They have still have 1% life left from eliminate or 3 scratches unless Tranquil lands all the hits/eliminates.

But lol it barely takes any time to take an extra turn scratching so I don't mind ^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Can one-shot everything but yeti and stupid elks. They have still have 1% life left from eliminate or 3 scratches unless Tranquil lands all the hits/eliminates.
> 
> But lol it barely takes any time to take an extra turn scratching so I don't mind ^^



Yeah, the hp on the Elks is baaaarely too high for a 125 str dragon to handle. A 126 str dragon can do it, though. It's really impressive the difference 1 str can make.


----------



## nard

if only i had the monies to buy these skins rip this game will kill me

at least i have the frozen berries one, right? :')


----------



## gnoixaim

Dumb question...

So why is the currency for gala worth so much more than the currency for Rockbreakers?


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Dumb question...
> 
> So why is the currency for gala worth so much more than the currency for Rockbreakers?



It's only Tuesday, it should drop in the next day or two.


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> It's only Tuesday, it should drop in the next day or two.



But I don't remember Rockbreaker's currency reaching 1k, lol.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> But I don't remember Rockbreaker's currency reaching 1k, lol.



It was in the beginning. o: it started out just over 1k each and ended up at around 400t.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah! That's from the Arcane Festival last year and its really pretty.  How'd you get the scroll with it?



iirc, his original owner was quitting ^^
They wanted their dragons to be given away with the Familiars/Apparel that they initially had attached to them. I was lucky enough to snag Becan from them too ; v ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> I'm in the Boreal Woods.
> 
> It's got the highest percentage of Ice monsters and also it's the only venue that can drop all 6 of the chests. : D Added bonus: *I can one-shot everything there* except for the Yeti.



What stats are you using for your dergs?


----------



## Shirohibiki

-sweats profusely, tugs at collar-
um,,
well gee i really wasnt expecting that, ive been farming for all of 5 minutes
inb4 the rest of my luck instantly dies


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

is it "dodge everything ever day" in coli today??? jfc


----------



## Silversea

Shirohibiki said:


> is it "dodge everything ever day" in coli today??? jfc



yeah today and every other day

Brb going to punch some more arctic wildlife. (or miss)


----------



## gnoixaim

FireNinja1 said:


> What stats are you using for your dergs?



I can one-shot everything and I'm using Kiena's guide and my dragons are tinkered : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Silversea said:


> yeah today and every other day
> 
> Brb going to punch some more arctic wildlife. (or miss)



ughhhhhh i know i know... smfh

"dodge rate is working as intended" (tm)

also did silver springboks go extinct??? i think they did and theyre the ones i need lmfao


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Uhh I don't think so but those are the ones I see the least. :/



oh, joy. well all i want is one of the chests and then i wont care if i ever see another springbok


----------



## FireNinja1

gnoixaim said:


> I can one-shot everything and I'm using Kiena's guide and my dragons are tinkered : )



Oh, I use that too. I was under the assumption that a 129 could only one shot up to the arena. Thanks!


----------



## Naiad

Culex's guide has a list of all strengths needed to KO a monster in the Coliseum if anyone's having trouble figuring things out .3.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> What stats are you using for your dergs?



Here's the guy I use for one-shotting everything:


----------



## tamagotchi

I put this guy up for 30k because rn I really need lair space for an expansion for a conquest we're doing???? because im being a supplier????? thanks i love you xoxo pls buy my **** lol

(also if anyone has fodder as of the 1st pls tell thank bye bye))


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

FINALLY, OMFG.


----------



## nard

coli hates me

_ive been grinding for two hours and i keep getting food and eternal snow i just want a chest_

- - - Post Merge - - -

NVM LOVE U COLI


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

she's so pretty :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

If anyone's interested, someone is selling a Spines gene in the AH for 185k. . u .


----------



## Silversea

Silver springboks are rare in the boreal woods. Arena is much better for them.


----------



## nard

4 out of 12 skins achieved! Back to the coli I go.


----------



## Peisinoe

Fuzzling said:


> If anyone's interested, someone is selling a Spines gene in the AH for 185k. . u .





Better to get an ice person to snipe in MP. 

They get it at 161500 and resell under reg MP price.


----------



## nard

S a t a n i said:


> Better to get an ice person to snipe in MP.
> 
> They get it at 161500 and resell under reg MP price.



oh oops i thought spines was for gems e v e


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> FINALLY, OMFG.



zomg gz!!! im so happy for you


----------



## Peisinoe

I have 8 eggs hatching tomorrow with 4 lair space

HelP


----------



## tamagotchi

guys

im the only fodder supplier for conquest push

im scared


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

i just started coli grinding...




already have a winter draft chest, so may swap it soon. for now, it goes to the vault.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> i just started coli grinding...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already have a winter draft chest, so may swap it soon. for now, it goes to the vault.



i got a winter draft chest in digging today . o . i really like the accent!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> i got a winter draft chest in digging today . o . i really like the accent!



woo you got one!
i literally have no luck with digging for festival chests, but sometimes on festivals. i end up bringing back 2 or so chests.


----------



## f11

Hatched my nocs! 


 and


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> When is this "conquest push"?



March 1-7. ;p


----------



## Silversea

I wonder if you get chests only from digging or other gathering types. Presumably only digging, I'll probably answer my own question going through the forum.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> I wonder if you get chests only from digging or other gathering types. Presumably only digging, I'll probably answer my own question going through the forum.



Yep, you can only get chests by grinding or digging, no other types.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

flower child said:


> March 1-7. ;p



So, plagues fighting who for dom? or have i missed something and this is the Plague VS Light battle.


----------



## f11

lightning is profit pushing rn


----------



## FireNinja1

Anyone want either of these two? Make an offer, accepting kT and gems.

(sorry astro!)


----------



## Shirohibiki

is coli impossibly laggy for anyone else whenever you start a battle? like it goes in ****ing slow-mo for the mobs to actually get on the screen. i thought refreshing was the answer. it wasnt.


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> is coli impossibly laggy for anyone else whenever you start a battle? like it goes in ****ing slow-mo for the mobs to actually get on the screen. i thought refreshing was the answer. it wasnt.



SAME



ALSO I CHECK OUR HATCHERY OUT!!! I have some crfaceirishimcircuit coatls about to be rtb. they're beautiful i can cry

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1332016


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> SAME
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I CHECK OUR HATCHERY OUT!!! I have some crfaceirishimcircuit coatls about to be rtb. they're beautiful i can cry
> 
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1332016



oh thank god im not the only one. yeaaaaah i cant do coli like this ugh

omg cute hatchery <33


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> oh thank god im not the only one. yeaaaaah i cant do coli like this ugh
> 
> omg cute hatchery <33


buy our dragons


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> buy our dragons



whispers _i have zero treasure and zero space_


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> whispers _i have zero treasure and zero space_


there's a pinglist ;D jkjk I have no space either, I'm going to exalt soon


----------



## Aryxia

I have two dispensable lair spaces left, both of them are full and I have 2-3 pairs I need to breed within the next week :'D


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Omfggg i just remembered the trickmurk circus is nexf month shsujagaua i hope its good, i have to start thinking of a good skin/accent to enter for the conest!! I cannot wait to see the bear, hopefully its all sticky like shadow mama hhhhh
/end shadowling excited rant

Ps: does anyone here make their own skins or accents? I have had lots of fun making and distributing mine so i think i wanna get into the business ^_^


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> Omfggg i just remembered the trickmurk circus is nexf month shsujagaua i hope its good, i have to start thinking of a good skin/accent to enter for the conest!! I cannot wait to see the bear, hopefully its all sticky like shadow mama hhhhh
> /end shadowling excited rant
> 
> Ps: does anyone here make their own skins or accents? I have had lots of fun making and distributing mine so i think i wanna get into the business ^_^


SHOW ME YOUR ACCENTS!


----------



## Aryxia

If this girl isn't bought by the end of the week, I'll give her up to a semi-perma home~ Anyone interested? :'D


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> If this girl isn't bought by the end of the week, I'll give her up to a semi-perma home~ Anyone interested? :'D


I'll buy her. I need more dark dragons ;n;


----------



## Xanarcah

What, someone needs more dark dragons?




Spoiler: Dragons for saaaale~












Breedable with the male above





(ID 9990994)





(ID 9990995)



















I also have another 4 triple Midnight IriShimGem Imps if anyone was looking to buy. xD; Didn't feel like putting 4 more identical pictures of them up...


----------



## Astro0

PandaNikita said:


> SHOW ME YOUR ACCENTS!



ahh i've only made one skin! it was an entry for the gala, but people liked it so i've done a run of 5 of them


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> What, someone needs more dark dragons?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dragons for saaaale~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breedable with the male above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ID 9990994)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ID 9990995)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have another 4 triple Midnight IriShimGem Imps if anyone was looking to buy. xD; Didn't feel like putting 4 more identical pictures of them up...








I have no more money ;n; *Also I can't change my flight for six months but I think it's work it lol

I'm going to try to make some money in coli and buy some dark and bloody dragons






- - - Post Merge - - -

I think stina gave me that imp... or I bought it or something lol one of my first dragons

- - - Post Merge - - -

Worth it*


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> I have no more money ;n; *Also I can't change my flight for six months but I think it's work it lol
> 
> I'm going to try to make some money in coli and buy some dark and bloody dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I think stina gave me that imp... or I bought it or something lol one of my first dragons
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Worth it*



What flight were you in before? o: 

Ooh, you're the one with that girl! : D She's from one of my favorite breeding pairs. If I remember correctly, Stina was going around looking for dragons for you and that's the one you said you liked. 

Should name her~


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> What flight were you in before? o:
> 
> Ooh, you're the one with that girl! : D She's from one of my favorite breeding pairs. If I remember correctly, Stina was going around looking for dragons for you and that's the one you said you liked.
> 
> Should name her~


I was in Plague before because my favorite color is red. Even though I like gore and skulls I didn't like the plague flight : /  yes Stina was helping me when I started haha, I do have a name for her I just have to get another renaming scroll for her mate. *I bought scrolls earlier for 7k then in an hour they double in price Q_Q


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> I was in Plague before because my favorite color is red. Even though I like gore and skulls I didn't like the plague flight : /  yes Stina was helping me when I started haha, I do have a name for her I just have to get another renaming scroll for her mate. *I bought scrolls earlier for 7k then in an hour they double in price Q_Q



If you need red eyed babies for your hatchery, let me know and I can breed them for you if I have the space and nests to do it. : D


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> If you need red eyed babies for your hatchery, let me know and I can breed them for you if I have the space and nests to do it. : D


Okay! : ) I spent a lot on pairs so I'm going to have to be a little frugal now and not buy every dragon I see....



Spoiler: these are pretty though haha


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> Okay! : ) I spent a lot on pairs so I'm going to have to be a little frugal now and not buy every dragon I see....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: these are pretty though haha



I say the saaaame thing, and then in the next hour I've somehow got a new dragon or two. xD; I really am going to need to expand again, at this rate.


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> I say the saaaame thing, and then in the next hour I've somehow got a new dragon or two. xD; I really am going to need to expand again, at this rate.


Somehow I got a lightning egg in my hoard from coli @__@ so I might sell that for a dragon haha


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm SUPER excited! Its a Dom battle of the original 4 deities! (1st-7th) Its gonna be awesome! Not sure whos going to win but it will be a battle all right....



link me please. i have tons of babies which will get exalted in a few days

- - - Post Merge - - -



PandaNikita said:


> Okay! : ) I spent a lot on pairs so I'm going to have to be a little frugal now and not buy every dragon I see....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: these are pretty though haha



also stop spending money lol and showing me pretty dragons x.x


----------



## PandaNikita

S a t a n i said:


> also stop spending money lol and showing me pretty dragons x.x


I can't help it...  I might be worse than lock lol she's too busy playing MC


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Wow I didn't know dom pushes were so serious lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw the username...


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Hey coli
A chest would be nice
ty :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Does anyone have space for a dragon right now? ; v ;

I have my eye on a Nocturne, but won't have space for a bit. I'll give you the payment needed for the Nocturne, and the link to purchase him ^^ In terms of compensation, name your price, I guess??


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Does anyone have space for a dragon right now? ; v ;
> 
> I have my eye on a Nocturne, but won't have space for a bit. I'll give you the payment needed for the Nocturne, and the link to purchase him ^^ In terms of compensation, name your price, I guess??



Did you find space? And for how long


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> Did you find space? And for how long



Yep ; v ; I forced my sister to buy him for me :^)







kawaii lil babbu u v u


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> Yep ; v ; I forced my sister to buy him for me :^)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaii lil babbu u v u



pretty! <3
also im getting my pastel noc after roll-over ahh im excited!. *looks at 100k in vault* bye money.


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> pretty! <3
> also im getting my pastel noc after roll-over ahh im excited!. *looks at 100k in vault* bye money.



//pats

I spent 125k on him oops :') Nocturnes are my new favorite species I'd spend my life savings on them if I could tbh



Spoiler



I FINALLY FOUND A FRICKING MALE
AFTER GOING THROUGH 
TWO MATES
AND MUCH TREASURE
WHY IS THE SKY AREA OF COLOR FOR COATLS/WCs SO INBRED WTF


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> 
> I spent 125k on him oops :') Nocturnes are my new favorite species I'd spend my life savings on them if I could tbh


I want a lair of Nocturnes..... not gonna happen anytime soon sadly. 
Thank gosh I was able to grind for the morganite stuff and get the adornments for her by trading snow. I'd be broke comepletey if I had to buy them.


----

I got her.
I have no regrets on how many gems I have just spent on her.




pastel goth queen


----------



## Peisinoe

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I want a lair of Nocturnes..... not gonna happen anytime soon sadly.
> Thank gosh I was able to grind for the morganite stuff and get the adornments for her by trading snow. I'd be broke comepletey if I had to buy them.
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> I got her.
> I have no regrets on how many gems I have just spent on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastel goth queen



i need that accent in my life


----------



## gnoixaim

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I got her.
> I have no regrets on how many gems I have just spent on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pastel goth queen



omfg, so precious.


----------



## Silversea

Astro0 said:


> ahh i've only made one skin! it was an entry for the gala, but people liked it so i've done a run of 5 of them



Wait orca for gala what

It's a lovely skin but not the most ice-related? Anyway. 

I've wanted to do skins and stuff but perhaps if they weren't several hundreds of gems. I guess if you get interest others will pay for you.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> Wait orca for gala what
> 
> It's a lovely skin but not the most ice-related? Anyway.
> 
> I've wanted to do skins and stuff but perhaps if they weren't several hundreds of gems. I guess if you get interest others will pay for you.



Hmm I think it goes like this. 

If you get 10 people who want it at least it's 200g-400g per skin or accent in a bulk pack. Then they prepay you at 450-550 gems. Or depending how how much you want. Then you submit the design, receive it back, and send it out.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think ultimately if no more than 5 people preorder it gets scrapped.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I found this:
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=ann&id=8010&p=mb
> That Adventure thing looks kind of cool. Not that we'll ever get it





Maybe one day lol. Let's keep hope. Sounds awesome though


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I found this:
> http://flightrising.com/main.php?board=ann&id=8010&p=mb
> That Adventure thing looks kind of cool. Not that we'll ever get it



It sounds pretty neat, but if the site crashes because everyone wants to open chests at the same time, then they have a looooot of work to do before they can launch something like that.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Xanarcah said:


> It sounds pretty neat, but if the site crashes because everyone wants to open chests at the same time, then they have a looooot of work to do before they can launch something like that.



Yeah, if the site goes crazy when people are opening chests on NoN then they have tons of work to do before even releasing a little bit of this.


----------



## Astro0

Silversea said:


> Wait orca for gala what
> 
> It's a lovely skin but not the most ice-related? Anyway.
> 
> I've wanted to do skins and stuff but perhaps if they weren't several hundreds of gems. I guess if you get interest others will pay for you.



well the theme was ice or the region that the ice flight is and there is a part called the floes, and my skin is 'the predator of the floes' i knew it had no chance in winning but i just wanted to have some fun 

and you should give it a go, you just get people to pay you before you buy the blueprints, thats what i did. I also didn't do mine for profit, but plenty of people do, i think if i opened a store i would

- - - Post Merge - - -

ps: does anyone want a triple carribean pair? i love em but i need the room D;
they are called atlantis and utopia, i'm thinkin 20k each (preferably they would be purchased together but i understand if not)
irshimbelly




irshimcrackle


----------



## Peisinoe

I kind of want to get into Goth Pastels but idk man. Hatcherys are risky more than the lottery.

Also i'm 2-3 lair upgrades away from Ancient. ;-;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

AYYYYYYYYYYYYYY I'VE BEEN GRINDING FOR AN HOUR, GOT TWO CHESTS AND THIS


----------



## PandaNikita

@Astro0 I can buy for 20K each and give it to our friend in the hatchery (Ayaya) she's water


----------



## Silversea

If the above doesn't go through I could do with that triple carribean male, I have no male skydancers for some reason all my blues are female... Never mind I'm good actually.


----------



## Aryxia

So... I'm thinking about switching flights, either to Ice or Light. Plague's lovely, but the private board is just suuuuuper focused on FR and people's irl injuries. What are the boards in Ice and Light like?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Jawile

Aryxia said:


> So... I'm thinking about switching flights, either to Ice or Light. Plague's lovely, but the private board is just suuuuuper focused on FR and people's irl injuries. What are the boards in Ice and Light like?



Not sure about Ice, but Light = GLITTER.
In my introduction thread, basically all the responses were along the lines of "Welcome! *throws glitter*" or "Hope you have fun! *shoots glitter cannon*"
Aside from the constant glitter, it's a nice place. I recommend it.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Aryxia said:


> So... I'm thinking about switching flights, either to Ice or Light. Plague's lovely, but the private board is just suuuuuper focused on FR and people's irl injuries. What are the boards in Ice and Light like?



ill go take a look at our boards and see whats up




shrugs. they seem nice. one person gave out ice sprices a lil while ago. though that mightve been general forums, i dont remember... so omg disregard me i barely play this game why am i even talking lmfao


----------



## Astro0

pricing help for these two nocs? cry/shim/smoke




XYX




XYY
not sure on pricing bc they are both doubles? halp


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> pricing help for these two nocs? cry/shim/smoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XYY
> not sure on pricing bc they are both doubles? halp


AHHHH why do you have to post this ;m;

Can I buy the first one? I've seen some go up to 400K @_@ if you want that much I will try to make that much


----------



## Astro0

PandaNikita said:


> AHHHH why do you have to post this ;m;
> 
> Can I buy the first one? I've seen some go up to 400K @_@ if you want that much I will try to make that much



of course you can, i'd love for them to go to a good home! how does 350k sound? is that reasonable? i'm so behind on pricings haha


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> of course you can, i'd love for them to go to a good home! how does 350k sound? is that reasonable? i'm so behind on pricings haha


Yeah I just need to make it haha I can probably have it in a couple days : o

I'm bad with pricing but I've been seeing crystal nocs going for a lot ;n;


----------



## Astro0

PandaNikita said:


> Yeah I just need to make it haha I can probably have it in a couple days : o
> 
> I'm bad with pricing but I've been seeing crystal nocs going for a lot ;n;



ok we will go with 350k haha! i'll hold the bab as long as you need


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> ok we will go with 350k haha! i'll hold the bab as long as you need


THANK YOU : D I was trying to buy an iri/shim noc for my golden boy. I was waiting for the price to go down (it was 400k) then the person relisted for 800k ... IRI/SHIM T_T

But I will probably be able to pay you this week, so it won't be too long : )


----------



## Astro0

PandaNikita said:


> THANK YOU : D I was trying to buy an iri/shim noc for my golden boy. I was waiting for the price to go down (it was 400k) then the person relisted for 800k ... IRI/SHIM T_T
> 
> But I will probably be able to pay you this week, so it won't be too long : )



OMG 800k?? that is crazy! i'm tight but i would neeeveeerrr pay that much for a noc, i can't imagine anyone would haha!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i just read a tumblr post by disease that noted "4 mil is pocket change to him"

i wish 4m was pocket change to me... i dont even have 100k omg

- - - Post Merge - - -



Astro0 said:


> OMG 800k?? that is crazy! i'm tight but i would neeeveeerrr pay that much for a noc, i can't imagine anyone would haha!



do NOT underestimate people -- especially the rich. they can, and WILL, buy _anything._


----------



## PandaNikita

Astro0 said:


> OMG 800k?? that is crazy! i'm tight but i would neeeveeerrr pay that much for a noc, i can't imagine anyone would haha!





Shirohibiki said:


> i just read a tumblr post by disease that noted "4 mil is pocket change to him"
> 
> i wish 4m was pocket change to me... i dont even have 100k omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> do NOT underestimate people -- especially the rich. they can, and WILL, buy _anything._


I'm not even kidding.... take a look ;n; it's been there for 2 weeks -_- I even messaged them I had about 400K earlier today but I spent it on stones and dragons D:


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> I'm not even kidding.... take a look ;n; it's been there for 2 weeks -_- I even messaged them I had about 400K earlier today but I spent it on stones and dragons D:



Do you need help paying for her? You can just pay me back whenever you get the cash $$$$$.

& EVERYONE'S DRAGON HEADSHOTS FROM SNAFFLE ARE SO PRECIOUS!!! especially lafiel's elyon <3333


----------



## Silversea

/uses all gathering turns digging in ice
/gets no snow or chests

wat the hell is this
now I know how people not getting chests during Night of the Nocturne felt


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## S-A-M

Ugh what to do with 247 snows???


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Do you need help paying for her? You can just pay me back whenever you get the cash $$$$$.
> 
> & EVERYONE'S DRAGON HEADSHOTS FROM SNAFFLE ARE SO PRECIOUS!!! especially lafiel's elyon <3333



oahsfoasf ahhh maybe! I feel bad though because 400K was reasonable but ... 800K O_O

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm just gonna stick with Astro's because it has closer colors and has crystal : o thank you though!


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> oahsfoasf ahhh maybe! I feel bad though because 400K was reasonable but ... 800K O_O
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm just gonna stick with Astro's because it has closer colors and has crystal : o thank you though!



Haha, yeah no problem. The pricing for her is up there, but her colors are beautiful <33333


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

coli fooled me... it seemed like the lag when beginning fights had gone away... and then 3 fights in it came back. jesus.

yeah i cant grind like this. guess im not participating in my own holiday, cool stuff


----------



## Envelin

I've got a wildclaw babe up on the AH for 50,000t. Snatch her up fast. She's a beaut. uvu 







Btw, I would like to be added to the list for the flightrising peoples. ID is 122442


----------



## gnoixaim

my new precious bby. i need to find her a cutie mate





- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Who's Snaffle??



this person here, they were drawing dragons for snow


----------



## VioletPrincess

I managed to get my account going and have been looking at all of these wonderful dragons  Nocs are so expensive though. But so pretty.


----------



## FireNinja1

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I managed to get my account going and have been looking at all of these wonderful dragons  *Nocs are so expensive though.* But so pretty.



Actually, no. I bought one for only 5k yesterday with really good colors. I got her a mate for only 20k. Now I just need the genes. 




- - - Post Merge - - -





Last call before I exalt him. Triple plat skydancer, 10k.


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I managed to get my account going and have been looking at all of these wonderful dragons  Nocs are so expensive though. But so pretty.



nocs are down to exalt price now, though most are ungened. you shouldnt have trouble getting one


----------



## tamagotchi

so

what dragon is guy offering 11111 gems for
how the hell did


----------



## VioletPrincess

Since I am new to flight rising how do you get genes? I am just starting out a team for the coliseum and my dragons are at level 4. Working on it


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Since I am new to flight rising how do you get genes? I am just starting out a team for the coliseum and my dragons are at level 4. Working on it



Ooh, I didn't know your were playing. : D

You can buy genes from the marketplace, in the specially tab. It's a lot cheaper to buy dragons that are already gened, though.


----------



## Shirohibiki

flower child said:


> so
> 
> what dragon is guy offering 11111 gems for
> how the hell did



the #111,111,111 dragon when its born.
their clan lore freaks me out, but whatever. they can do what they want.



SakuraPrimrose said:


> Since I am new to flight rising how do you get genes? I am just starting out a team for the coliseum and my dragons are at level 4. Working on it



you buy them uvu there are gene scrolls under "Specialty" in the marketplace, and some are paid with gems, like iridescent and shimmer and crystal and facet. others are paid with treasure. good luck on leveling!

sorry, or, you breed them. like if i bred these two








then their babies would have iridescent/shimmer/ and either basic or underbelly, from the parents.


----------



## Togekiss

I wish I could make an account for this, but it says they aren't taking new members at this time. =w=


----------



## tamagotchi

Shirohibiki said:


> the #111,111,111 dragon when its born.
> their clan lore freaks me out, but whatever. they can do what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> you buy them uvu there are gene scrolls under "Specialty" in the marketplace, and some are paid with gems, like iridescent and shimmer and crystal and facet. others are paid with treasure. good luck on leveling!
> 
> sorry, or, you breed them. like if i bred these two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then their babies would have iridescent/shimmer/ and either basic or underbelly, from the parents.



haha what
its not even born yet????

i wanna see the lore lmao but i have no idea where the thread is


----------



## Peisinoe

flower child said:


> haha what
> its not even born yet????
> 
> i wanna see the lore lmao but i have no idea where the thread is




Just go to the LF thread for 11111111 and there is a guy who says "I can beat your offer and I have a lot of money" that's the one. His clan lore is dark


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

Cuppycakez said:


> Hey!  Click this link and then on the profile, then the first dragon.  I'm pretty sure its just the first dragon that has lore on it but yeah!



a few of their other dragons have lore, i went through and read it all, its pretty messed up tbh, i wont go into it on here bc its dark, but theres one dragons thats like seriously gross ://///


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

if youre curious about the persons clan lore, this is the link for you http://dramarising.tumblr.com/post/109607843768/so-my-thoughts-on-the-lore-of-the-user-offering


----------



## Kiikay

Selling~


----------



## f11

So is plague profit pushing or what?


----------



## Astro0

Kiikay said:


> Selling~



hhh how much are you looking for?


----------



## Xanarcah

A friend of mine has some pretty Cryface Nocs for sale, someone should buy one~


----------



## Kiikay

Astro0 said:


> hhh how much are you looking for?



is 25k alright for you?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> A friend of mine has some pretty Cryface Nocs for sale, someone should buy one~



Oh so pretty


----------



## Aryxia

Yoooo Cupcake Bead would make one of the awesomest zombie dragons I've ever seen


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Do you need help paying for her? You can just pay me back whenever you get the cash $$$$$.
> 
> & EVERYONE'S DRAGON HEADSHOTS FROM SNAFFLE ARE SO PRECIOUS!!! especially lafiel's elyon <3333



<33

IM ADDICTED TO SNAFFLE'S ART OMG
ITS JUST SO NICE AHH ; A ;


----------



## Shirohibiki

coli just give me silver springboks so i can get the chest sobs

also if youre using firefox and have problems with coli try disabling hardware acceleration


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> <33
> 
> IM ADDICTED TO SNAFFLE'S ART OMG
> ITS JUST SO NICE AHH ; A ;




saw you grabbed another slot!!! gratsss


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

I might be spending another 4.5k-5k gems on another dragon. 

I don't even


WHYYYYYYYY


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

My newest, appallingly expensive, baby. <3


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> saw you grabbed another slot!!! gratsss











sOBBING 

Also I fell asleep for 15 hours after taking my medicine and forgot to hatch my nests oops


----------



## Envelin

Okay is anyone willing to part with 2 eternal snows? <:I 

I really, really want this familiar and I've been coli grinding for half an hour with no luck.


----------



## Naiad

Envelin said:


> Okay is anyone willing to part with 2 eternal snows? <:I
> 
> I really, really want this familiar and I've been coli grinding for half an hour with no luck.



//pats

I gotchu
What's your Username/Lair ID? .o.


----------



## Envelin

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> 
> I gotchu
> What's your Username/Lair ID? .o.



Thank you so much. My ID is 122442 < I'll send some tbt over as a thank you


----------



## Naiad

Envelin said:


> Thank you so much. My ID is 122442 < I'll send some tbt over as a thank you




Ahh, there's no need u v u


----------



## VioletPrincess

What would be a good exchange rate for BTB to Gems or Treasure? I have bells that are sitting around gathering dust since you cant get interest.


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What would be a good exchange rate for BTB to Gems or Treasure? I have bells that are sitting around gathering dust since you cant get interest.



iirc the old rate was
100 TBT = 20kT 
^^


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> iirc the old rate was
> 100 TBT = 20kT
> ^^



The guy who was offering that rate has long since shut down their thread though. I think there's only one person trading treasure for tbt now, and their rate is 70-90tbt for 10k?

I might have missed any new threads that might have come up though, since I rarely venture outside of this thread.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Not seeing any good threads.  Back to the fairgrounds.


----------



## FireNinja1

Xanarcah said:


> I think there's only one person trading treasure for tbt now, and their rate is 70-90tbt for 10k?



Is that me? Because I'm doing 100 TBTB for 15kT.

Also, going for two lair expansions in one day to take advantage of dominance. In other terms: farming 70k in about 6 hours. Oh god.


----------



## Naiad

///looks at lair expansion costs

Your clan is home to 84/85 dragons. You may purchase a lair expansion so that your clan can continue to grow. 
Cost: 522500 Your flight's dominance is yielding a discount on this item.
Expand  Cancel

I hate everything


----------



## FireNinja1

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1340765&page=1

Knock yourselves out guys — 100kT for 1m IGB ARE YOU SERIOUS THATS RIDICOULOUS DONT RIP SOMEONE OFF LIKE THAT


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1340765&page=1
> 
> Knock yourselves out guys — 100kT for 1m IGB ARE YOU SERIOUS THATS RIDICOULOUS DONT RIP SOMEONE OFF LIKE THAT


OP changed it to 5-10kt


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> Is that me? Because I'm doing 100 TBTB for 15kT.
> 
> Also, going for two lair expansions in one day to take advantage of dominance. In other terms: farming 70k in about 6 hours. Oh god.



It was someone else that I was remembering (I think their username is as ADanishMuffin or something like that), but it's good to know you're also buying so I can refer people to you when they ask. : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> ///looks at lair expansion costs
> 
> Your clan is home to 84/85 dragons. You may purchase a lair expansion so that your clan can continue to grow.
> Cost: 522500 Your flight's dominance is yielding a discount on this item.
> Expand  Cancel
> 
> I hate everything



try 1mil for an expansion
i didnt even bother trying to gather money for it

- - - Post Merge - - -

i might just have to buy the frigid abyss skin. i cant deal with this its never gonna drop lsdgsdkjgd


----------



## Silversea

PandaNikita said:


> OP changed it to 5-10kt



...I find that extremely not worth it. It takes a while to get 1 million bells, whereas 5-10kt is a minimal time investment.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> ...I find that extremely not worth it. It takes a while to get 1 million bells, whereas 5-10kt is a minimal time investment.



Isn't that lower than even the old rate though?

Tbt is like 5m =100tbt right? 
So 20tbt = 1mil.

Old rate was 25tbt = 5k.


Someone not on a phone math for me. D:


----------



## Peisinoe

Xan is a bad influence. 

I dropped around 1m for this baby

BBCode:





Gonna go for double lair expansion whenever shadow gets dom. Prob end of February for trick murk. I'm hosting cooking event check it out when that happens!


----------



## tamagotchi

how do you force yourself to sell a dragon you sort of want to keep


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> Xan is a bad influence.


I am the best and worst person. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



flower child said:


> how do you force yourself to sell a dragon you sort of want to keep



Run out of space completely and find other dragons you want to own more.


----------



## Naiad

> poor on fr
> starts playing cs
> addicted fff

I have no idea how to play CS but pets yo :')

AND I JUST REMEMBERED THAT THE GALA ENDS TONIGHT FF


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> Xan is a bad influence.
> 
> I dropped around 1m for this baby
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go for double lair expansion whenever shadow gets dom. Prob end of February for trick murk. I'm hosting cooking event check it out when that happens!



wow what a sexy bae omg.... jelly


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> AND I JUST REMEMBERED THAT THE GALA ENDS TONIGHT FF



tonight???
oh god
now i wanna go grind for a bunch of collars and maybe sashes


----------



## Peisinoe

flower child said:


> how do you force yourself to sell a dragon you sort of want to keep



Basically what Xan said. I have no lair space atm. So I go through dragons that I haven't exalted/sold. I narrow that down. 

Good luck though, its hard


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> tonight???
> oh god
> now i wanna go grind for a bunch of collars and maybe sashes



Me tooooo but I have to go shopping and take care of some stuff tonight. D :

I have like 2 bears and 3 collars and that's all. .-. I gotta buy all the skins too.


----------



## Shirohibiki

is anyone able to nab me the frigid abyss skin, and then ill pay you back as soon as i lvl some exalts? if not i understand, i just cant stand all this farming and no friggin turnout


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone want to sell Eternal snow for BTB? There is no way that I will be able to get enough to get the 3 items I would love to have. I am still in the Training grounds with my team.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Anyone want to sell Eternal snow for BTB? There is no way that I will be able to get enough to get the 3 items I would love to have. I am still in the Training grounds with my team.



Want to rent some dragons from me? : D I have a team of level 25s that can stomp the boreal woods for you.


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> is anyone able to nab me the frigid abyss skin, and then ill pay you back as soon as i lvl some exalts? if not i understand, i just cant stand all this farming and no friggin turnout


I can.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Want to rent some dragons from me? : D I have a team of level 25s that can stomp the boreal woods for you.



Oh wow that would be great. How much to rent for a little bit? Also since I am a newb at all of this any instructions would be great. I don't want ruin your dragons stats.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crys said:


> I can.



that would be great, thank you ;v; just tell me how much it is, okay? id buy it myself but i have to aslo get another ridgeback for it and then i wouldnt have enough lol... rip nikki for having 30k t


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ah yeah I am still learning.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Literally non stop grinding and no chests cri
I need to stock up on things I guess.

Also I have no idea if 5 mil is 100 TBT but that sounds not worth it either. Ah well crazy currencies.


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> that would be great, thank you ;v; just tell me how much it is, okay? id buy it myself but i have to aslo get another ridgeback for it and then i wouldnt have enough lol... rip nikki for having 30k t


it was 35kt. in the marketplce so...


----------



## Coach

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh wow that would be great. How much to rent for a little bit? Also since I am a newb at all of this any instructions would be great. I don't want ruin your dragons stats.



If you need any eternal snow still, I have 12 that I won't be using to sell


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crys said:


> it was 35kt. in the marketplce so...



oh okay! ill pay you back momentarily then 

i have the money whenever youre ready~

akdshfd OH GOD IM SORRY I JUST BOUGHT IT WITH MY DISCOUNT IN THE MP I DIDNT REALIZE IT WAS THERE oh my god im sorry uhh if you still want me to pay you back i understand qvq


----------



## tamagotchi

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Anyone want to sell Eternal snow for BTB? There is no way that I will be able to get enough to get the 3 items I would love to have. I am still in the Training grounds with my team.



I have about 30 I don't need if you still want some - I don't really participate in festivales much at all, so if you'd like them I don't expect much.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

flower child said:


> I have about 30 I don't need if you still want some - I don't really participate in festivales much at all, so if you'd like them I don't expect much.



I have been looking around the AH and have found bundles of 5 selling from 5k at the lowest. If the current rate is 70 to 90 BTB for every 10K of treasure. Would 270 BTB sound ok?


----------



## tamagotchi

Cuppycakez said:


> Why not? It's fun!



Eh, I'm not a big fan of the apparel and such - unless there's something I really want, I usually just gather. xP



SakuraPrimrose said:


> I have been looking around the AH and have found bundles of 5 selling from 5k at the lowest. If the current rate is 70 to 90 BTB for every 10K of treasure. Would 270 BTB sound ok?



Sounds great! I'll send them over. ^^

woops - what's your username again? ;v; sorry!


----------



## f11

Shirohibiki said:


> oh okay! ill pay you back momentarily then
> 
> i have the money whenever youre ready~
> 
> akdshfd OH GOD IM SORRY I JUST BOUGHT IT WITH MY DISCOUNT IN THE MP I DIDNT REALIZE IT WAS THERE oh my god im sorry uhh if you still want me to pay you back i understand qvq


ill just keep it. its ok uvu


----------



## VioletPrincess

flower child said:


> Eh, I'm not a big fan of the apparel and such - unless there's something I really want, I usually just gather. xP
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great! I'll send them over. ^^
> 
> woops - what's your username again? ;v; sorry!



http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=129371


----------



## tamagotchi

SakuraPrimrose said:


> http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&tab=userpage&id=129371



Alrighty! Sent. uwu

ahh you didnt have to send the extra bells!! you can have them back if youd like!! ; v ;


----------



## Peisinoe

flower child said:


> Eh, I'm not a big fan of the apparel and such - unless there's something I really want, I usually just gather. xP


Whenever you have left over fest currency I'll buy


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you so much. I sent the bells to you


----------



## Silversea

Ok just bought all the skins I wanted and spares off the AH for cheaper than market value so hah I'm done I guess except for the meh accents and skins I can't really be bothered with.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Cuppycakez said:


> I just got 200 snow for my Frigid Abyss chest.  Why are those ones worth so much?



Frigid Abyss is a really good skin. Pairs well with many things, that's why it's so popular.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Crys said:


> ill just keep it. its ok uvu



i apologize again for the inconvenience T_T i shouldve checked before asking sobs/// but thank you for the offer ;v;!!!!


----------



## Xanarcah

Just finished sniping the entire set of skins, and now I have a whopping 298 treasure. 

Awesome.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Oh damn I forget to get frigid abyss. Bye bye remaining 80k treasure.


----------



## nard

Selling a Coldsnap for 85k in the AH... Should sell soon considering the next cheapest is about 93k.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Uh Same. I only got 2 for myself. I didn't have enough treasure for the others.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

I wish I could have stocked up on more skins. I'll have to make sure I have more treasure around for next holidays. Starting off the holiday with 20,000 t was not a good move.


----------



## Peisinoe

Around 350k for a full set of skins/accents with Shadow discount next fest.

I think Astr0 and I are Shadow members. So when the event rolls around, will open a MP shop.  To get stuff with the discount! Hit me up when the event rolls around


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## f11

I have a frigid abyss skin if anyone wants the market place price


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh I just realized I got a Frozen Berries Skin. Think I could trade it for one of the other skins? I have Frigid Abyss and Frozen Berries.


----------



## Xanarcah

I'm in debt because of the skins. XD; is better do some exalting before work.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I hatched my first nest today. I love this one. She is plain but i like her colours.


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> haha wind is pushing so I have like this lair full of dragons to train and like 10 hatchlings just sitting there. Staring at me with huge eyes.



Link to a thread (if so?)?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Well here is our buying thread,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Then there's the Dom thread in Wind Forums.



Ah, thanks.


my coldsnap skin sold now i have a bit over 100k i need to resist spending it all


_*help me*_


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> DON'T DO IT! THINK OF THE SKINS YOU CAN GET AT SHADOWS FEST OR SOMETHING. I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU WANT TO BUY



I'll waste it on fodder so I can help Wind reach the top! Time to go buy some dergs and train them for this push!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

i cant buy fodder

i find really cute dergs and buy them

ill have no space after


----------



## VioletPrincess

So the next festival is near the end of February?


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> So the next festival is near the end of February?



Yup .3.
Festivals are the last week of every month, excluding December, since that's when NoN happens.


----------



## Kiikay

Selling ~ 25k


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> 2048
> 
> Most addicting thing ever. ;-;


Evo-evo is way better


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

I NEED LAIR SPACE D:

































all for sale!!!


----------



## nard

tfw you realize your valentine's day pair wont be able to hatch their children on valentine's day, but the day after unless u have a boon for fertility


fml


----------



## Beary

S a t a n i said:


> I NEED LAIR SPACE D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for sale!!!



omG THE LAST ONE
HOW MUCH ; u ;


----------



## Xanarcah

I just sent off a Noc with Okapi to an exalt buying thread. 

Sure didn't take long for those two features to lose value. o:


----------



## Peisinoe

lvl 19 unstatted 120k for sale as well


----------



## Xanarcah

Eeeee someone just sent me a 99 stack of 5 point seafood, Venomscale Wing Guard, Chillspike Collar, Bronze Steampunk Tail Bauble, and a podid for flooding them with exalt fodder!


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Eeeee someone just sent me a 99 stack of 5 point seafood, Venomscale Wing Guard, Chillspike Collar, Bronze Steampunk Tail Bauble, and a podid for flooding them with exalt fodder!



GOOD JOB!!


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> I just sent off a Noc with Okapi to an exalt buying thread.
> 
> Sure didn't take long for those two features to lose value. o:



okapi was trash to begin with



Xanarcah said:


> Eeeee someone just sent me a 99 stack of 5 point seafood, Venomscale Wing Guard, Chillspike Collar, Bronze Steampunk Tail Bauble, and a podid for flooding them with exalt fodder!



nice!!  grats <:

i have a feeling im going to just have to buy gems to gene up that coatl because i am obscenely bad at making treasure. sigh


----------



## VioletPrincess

S a t a n i said:


> lvl 19 unstatted 120k for sale as well



I would love him :O Can I pay for him tomorrow?


----------



## Silversea

I must admit I already sold one of my nocturne eggs at 250k just in case they start falling. Keeping 2 though I bet they'll go up eventually. Or maybe not?


----------



## gnoixaim

Silversea said:


> I must admit I already sold one of my nocturne eggs at 250k just in case they start falling. Keeping 2 though I bet they'll go up eventually. Or maybe not?



I hope they go up closer to Valentine's day, lmao.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

If they don't go in price past July/August sell the eggs. But save scrolls. I think those will jump right after NoN starts. Or just save em all who knows if they'll keep doing NoN after this next year?


----------



## tamagotchi

hello yes these dergs are for sale so i can have 3 pages of fodder here we go all 10 per usual















and rosary will be for sale after his final nest


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Looking at prices, I may get a noc egg soon, and throw it in my vault and try to forget it till April.
Also, selling some cutie hatchlings. Prices are 15-20k, all are on the 3rd and 4th page here.



flower child said:


> hello yes these dergs are for sale so i can have 3 pages of fodder here we go all 10 per usual


*pushes to lair*
another lair space gone, but she's prettttty.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> I just realized I have a dappled Dunhoof. Never noticed till now



_*Sell it*_
Seriously, go sell it if you want some pretty treasure. The cheapest on the AH is 340k right now.


----------



## VioletPrincess

flower child said:


> and rosary will be for sale after his final nest



May I buy him when he is ready?


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> _*Sell it*_
> Seriously, go sell it if you want some pretty treasure. The cheapest on the AH is 340k right now.



??? for real??? i should go farm them wtf


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Ok!  How did I get it though? I don't even know how I got it I'm so bad at this



I think it's via high level hunting. It's via gathering for sure though.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I think it's via high level hunting. It's via gathering for sure though.



oh nvm i thought it was a coli pet, no wonder i was so confused lol. ah well


----------



## FireNinja1

Selling for 15k by CR, 16 on AH.


----------



## Peisinoe

S a t a n i said:


> I NEED LAIR SPACE D:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all for sale!!!




BF has these for sale as well































ALSO 12k+ will be accepted. Need the lair space :'(


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Money well spent then


----------



## Nanobyte

crud the gala's over and I didn't buy anything
sob


----------



## Aryxia

If anyone hatches a really pretty dragon on February 21st please let me know~


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> If anyone hatches a really pretty dragon on February 21st please let me know~


In our hatchery, Stina and Kikay have some dragons that will be RTB and hatch on that date. They have coatl pairs but you have to ask them : o


----------



## Peisinoe

Aryxia said:


> If anyone hatches a really pretty dragon on February 21st please let me know~



i think i have a cryface pair that hatches on that date actually 







My BF is dealing with them because he has light eyes to match! :'D If you're interested I can add you on the pinglist


----------



## Aryxia

S a t a n i said:


> i think i have a cryface pair that hatches on that date actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My BF is dealing with them because he has light eyes to match! :'D If you're interested I can add you on the pinglist




Please do!  How much do you think they'll be? :O


----------



## PandaNikita

Aryxia said:


> Please do!  How much do you think they'll be? :O


Our maximum prices c:


----------



## Peisinoe

Aryxia said:


> Please do!  How much do you think they'll be? :O



Max would be around 55 for XYZ , doubles are 60 and color bands additional 5k for 65. That's if it's cryface.  will add you to ping list


----------



## Naiad

Is it bad that my new habit is to write Bios for exalt fodder


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Is it bad that my new habit is to write Bios for exalt fodder




Yes and no. No because it's sweet and they get a farewell letter. But yes because we can no longer see it once they get exalted. :'(


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> Yes and no. No because it's sweet and they get a farewell letter. But yes because we can no longer see it once they get exalted. :'(



u v u
I just don't like the idea of dragons born to be exalted, tbh???
It feels nice to give them a history, even if the person who buys them exalts them without reading it. Although I am praying for that person who sees the bio and chooses not to exalt


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> u v u
> I just don't like the idea of dragons born to be exalted, tbh???
> It feels nice to give them a history, even if the person who buys them exalts them without reading it. Although I am praying for that person who sees the bio and chooses not to exalt


That's beautiful

But I need money Lol I'm gonna check bios before I exalt. I have a list of dragons that I exalted and I shouldve checked them before hand T_T


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Someone posted on 2 dragons I was going to exalt asking me to not exalt them. In their bios I mean. I only saw after training. I gave them a chance to buy them back since I already trained them. They only bought one of them back though


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel, I hope you see this ~~


----------



## Silversea

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I think it's via high level hunting. It's via gathering for sure though.



I got one at hunting level 8 so it can't be that high.


----------



## nard

Do you guys think the ID number 10331303 is a good one for a derg? I kinda just bought it... e v e


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Silversea said:


> I got one at hunting level 8 so it can't be that high.



Hmm, maybe not as high as I thought then. It's still pretty rare to get one though.

Also, I went to the AH and.




So I threw him into the workshop with Asteria and this happened. 





Now to wait for 25 days for cute babs.


----------



## Silversea

I really should find a reason to force myself to farm treasure. But ehhhhhh


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Xanarcah I know who bought your Rally *raises hand*



Excellent, thanks for buying! It helps me work my way out of debt. xD;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> I really should find a reason to force myself to farm treasure. But ehhhhhh



xDD This is also meeeee.

I know I can get easy money by just farming in the coli, but can I make myself do it? Nooooo.


----------



## gnoixaim

holy crap, dragon 9999999 is beautiful.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> holy crap, dragon 9999999 is beautiful.



Agreed. I'm not much of a fan of dragons wearing a mountain of apparel, but she became really nice. 

The auction for her was intense. xD


----------



## VioletPrincess

OMG she is gorgeous :O


----------



## gnoixaim

Oh and selling these:

Level 25, no stones or statted




Level 25, no stones or statted (I swear i'mma exalt this girl, no one wants her. LOL)





I bought him and regretted it ;///


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> There's a festival in like 24 days! More skins, the better to re-sell later! GO GO GO! did it work



My original 3 dragons that I have from joining that I intended to get to lv 25 still aren't 25 so that's what is working right now. I got sidetracked by several things. They should have been 25 ages ago.


----------



## Xanarcah

gnoixaim said:


> Oh and selling these:
> 
> Level 25, no stones or statted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 25, no stones or statted (I swear i'mma exalt this girl, no one wants her. LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought him and regretted it ;///



You chose some really nice dragons for leveling, I'm not sure why no one wants to buy. o: 

That girl is really tempting because I need an Arcane fighter for a dragon I want to build...


----------



## VioletPrincess

I might be interested but I don't know if it's just my internet or the site but the pages wont load on Flight Rising


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I might be interested but I don't know if it's just my internet or the site but the pages wont load on Flight Rising



I think it might be your internet, because FR is working just fine for me. Bumbling around in the AH right now.


----------



## VioletPrincess

everything else works. Maybe I will reboot my modem.


----------



## Xanarcah

Got some beautiful dark dragons for sale still:



Spoiler: Dragons~






















ID 9990995


----------



## VioletPrincess

Its my computer then. I am clearing out my history to see if that will help 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yay that worked. How much for the Coatl Girl?


----------



## Xanarcah

The buying thread just sent me an Autumnal Wreath. 

They are 145k/398g lowest in the AH. 

Also a Waverider Cape, which is 64800t/140g lowest. 




I... What? Apparently they're REALLY appreciative of all the dragons I'm flooding their way. o:


----------



## gnoixaim

Xanarcah said:


> You chose some really nice dragons for leveling, I'm not sure why no one wants to buy. o:
> 
> That girl is really tempting because I need an Arcane fighter for a dragon I want to build...


Lol, I try to level up dragons with different elements. I was going to keep the imp, but I just have too many similar color schemes in my lair right now. T.T



SakuraPrimrose said:


> Its my computer then. I am clearing out my history to see if that will help
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Yay that worked. How much for the Coatl Girl?



Was this intended to me? I was thinking 150k, maybe? I sold a crystal level 25, for 200k. Lol


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes it was. I was having some browser issues. Oh I would love her. Can I have some time to save up for her? If not I understand.


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes it was. I was having some browser issues. Oh I would love her. Can I have some time to save up for her? If not I understand.



Sure, that's fine! Just send me a CR whenever your'e ready <3


----------



## Xanarcah

Does anyone have gems they'd like to sell me? o:


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Does anyone have gems they'd like to sell me? o:



FB me lol


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> FB me lol



Okay. xD


----------



## PandaNikita

@Xan I think there's someone trading pretty dragons for triples as their lair theme (or looking to buy triples)

I finally got a lair theme c: it's X iri | Near X shim | Ivory smoke (near x meaning the color after x). If anyone has dragons that fit that message me! (It's fine if it's other genes but I prefer iri|shim|smoke


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> @Xan I think there's someone trading pretty dragons for triples as their lair theme (or looking to buy triples)
> 
> I finally got a lair theme c: it's X iri | Near X shim | Ivory smoke (near x meaning the color after x). If anyone has dragons that fit that message me! (It's fine if it's other genes but I prefer iri|shim|smoke



Ooh, have you got a link to their thread?

I'll be sure to let you know if I find any dragons that fit those criteria.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> How much did she end up going for?



I think it was 2 light sprites?


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> from the Water thread? Is it bad I want to give them dragons so they can shower me with things?



Kinda, since you've actually volunteered as a trainer for Wind and you guys are pushing for Dom this week. xD; 


Also, I've been meaning to ask, but is there a particular reason why Wind is offering lower for exalts than Water and Fire? I would have been sending them all over to you guys, but the lower offer adds up to be a whole lot. I sent around 20 dragons out the first day, just over 30 yesterday, and I think I'm close to 30 again this morning.


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Sure, that's fine! Just send me a CR whenever your'e ready <3



OK will do. Thank you.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I am just curious as I haven't exhalted a dragon yet. What level is the best to exalt them?


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am just curious as I haven't exhalted a dragon yet. What level is the best to exalt them?



I personally like level 7. It's low enough that you can reach it quickly, but it gives like 11-13k in return.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ok. Thank you. Once I get more experience I will try that.


----------



## FireNinja1

SakuraPrimrose said:


> OK will do. Thank you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I am just curious as I haven't exhalted a dragon yet. What level is the best to exalt them?



8's a good number for me. Xan said 7, which is fine, but maybe 15 more battles can net you an extra 1-2k/fodder


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> 8's a good number for me. Xan said 7, which is fine, but maybe 15 more battles can net you an extra 1-2k/fodder



I'm just too lazy to level my own fodder. xD; I'd rather sell it for a quick buck. 


I've sold 34 fodder this morning with 7 more still in my CR queue~


----------



## Peisinoe

Double exalt method is the best.


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> Double exalt method is the best.



Yesss and this is why I need an Arcane dragon. o: 

I'm still considering using Dove, though, since she's mostly leveled and has some stones already. 

Don't know what to doooo


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

I'm debating to sell this fellow ~

Fully stoned - 3 berserkers, eliminate, scratch, sap, and 2 ambush - level 25 Arcane dragon
129 STR/ 8 AGI/ 48 QCK





I never use him anymroe, since I have 2 other 25 attackers and I usually use a healer as my 3rd.

rip me, because he was one of my first dragons to level to 25 and he has a basic tert.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> I just checked and we have the same prices as water? :/



Maybe it got raised yesterday? When I first started selling, I sold my first two to Wind at 7500. Then I discovered it was lower and switched to Water. I may throw some your way later on when I get back to sniping. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I'm debating to sell this fellow ~
> 
> Fully stoned - 3 berserkers, eliminate, scratch, sap, and 2 ambush - level 25 Arcane dragon
> 129 STR/ 8 AGI/ 48 QCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never use him anymroe, since I have 2 other 25 attackers and I usually use a healer as my 3rd.
> 
> rip me, because he was one of my first dragons to level to 25 and he has a basic tert.



How much would you be looking for for him? >.> 

I ask, as if I have money or space for more dragons right now...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

The Night Sky silks are cycling out.
nO
Now I need to get to get... around 600 + gems and even more for the familiars.
Oh boy, this is gonna take a while.


----------



## Xanarcah

I knoowwww

I wish I'd had enough to get the Night Sky Bundle, but I settled for one of each of the Fox Rats instead. .-.


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> The Night Sky silks are cycling out.
> nO
> Now I need to get to get... around 600 + gems and even more for the familiars.
> Oh boy, this is gonna take a while.



cries

i need a downy fox rat... ; v ;


----------



## Xanarcah

What.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> cries
> 
> i need a downy fox rat... ; v ;



cries with you

I have some of the silk, leg, arm and tail but ughh. 
I'm hoping to sell my TG noc girl though, she's level 13 aswell. How many gems you guys reckon she go for?.



---



Xanarcah said:


> What.


a beautiful thing


----------



## FireNinja1

S a t a n i said:


> Double exalt method is the best.



How would you double exalt?


----------



## Xanarcah

FireNinja1 said:


> How would you double exalt?



There's a special stat build that lets you level two fodder dragons at once, it's in this guide. 


Search for "2.4.1 Leveling two Exalt at once in the Mire" to skip to that section.


----------



## Nanobyte

Xanarcah said:


> What.



I for one welcome our new Zima overlord


----------



## PandaNikita

@Xan I'll link when I get home. The thread is opened on my laptop lol
@Stina I'm to lazy to do double exalt T.T but I created a flavors page so I can keep track of what the dragons look like. I gave stina a spiral female she named it Nebula to exalt. Then when the baby that looked almost exactly like her grew up I randomized the name and its also Nebula haha exalted

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1343893
This person has pretty dragons. I got one from them for my lair theme 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I level to 7. I always want to exalt at level 6 because it takes forever to get from 6 to 7. For some reason there's always kelp tenders and tees trying to kill me right before 7 -_-
I exalted a level 15 once because I desperately need room and T. I think I got 25K not sure


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> That's beautiful
> 
> But I need money Lol I'm gonna check bios before I exalt. I have a list of dragons that I exalted and I shouldve checked them before hand T_T



I didn't check bios either when I used to exalt tbh 
I feel like if I ever saw a dragon with a bio being sold for exalt prices, I'd try to buy and find them a good home?? I just don't like histories going to waste u v u



gnoixaim said:


> Lafiel, I hope you see this ~~



Ahh, thank you! ; v ;








I've been saving :') most I've had at one time tbh


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> Ahh, thank you! ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving :') most I've had at one time tbh


*_*heavy breathing*_*
so many pretty gemsssss


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> I've been saving :') most I've had at one time tbh



Well done on saving up that much! : D 

Just don't go into the AH. Or the Skins/Accents forum. 'sdangerous in there.


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> I didn't check bios either when I used to exalt tbh
> I feel like if I ever saw a dragon with a bio being sold for exalt prices, I'd try to buy and find them a good home?? I just don't like histories going to waste u v u
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, thank you! ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saving :') most I've had at one time tbh



hey you should buy me a downy fox rat friend

i mean

didn't you have a million before?? unless you're talking about gems e v e


----------



## infinikitten

Ooh I was so happy to find this thread!

Username Saltbreaker, UserID 88540

I was really pumped to help my flight (water!) push this week, but then it became this big four-way battle between water/fire/wind/earth and I'm kind of overwhelmed tbh. It's kept me off the site since I'm too nervous to go check the standings haha


----------



## FireNinja1

infinikitten said:


> Ooh I was so happy to find this thread!
> 
> Username Saltbreaker, UserID 88540
> 
> I was really pumped to help my flight (water!) push this week, but then it became this big four-way battle between water/fire/wind/earth and I'm kind of overwhelmed tbh. It's kept me off the site since I'm too nervous to go check the standings haha


I wish there was a self ping option because I'm too lazy to add this to the OP but at the same time ik I'm going to forget later.

I need to start to learn to grind more omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

BBCode:




12.5k on AH 11k by CR, VM if interested please! Really would like for him to go a good home.


----------



## Peisinoe

I got 2 sets of wing silks and 4 of each downy fox rat. I was trying to save my gems so i could buy an accent or two but you know how that goes ;-;


----------



## Aryxia

FireNinja1 said:


> I wish there was a self ping option because I'm too lazy to add this to the OP but at the same time ik I'm going to forget later.
> 
> I need to start to learn to grind more omg
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BBCode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12.5k on AH 11k by CR, VM if interested please! Really would like for him to go a good home.




You could just start a google spreadsheet uwu


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I just spent half my savings on 1 of each Rat thing.



They're cute no?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

How much longer are they in the marketplace. Looks at her measly 64 Gems


----------



## PandaNikita

@Xan:

Link

I just got home D :

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> How much longer are they in the marketplace. Looks at her measly 64 Gems


I sold my chillspike collar from the event to get 200 gems T_T


----------



## Silversea

Ah shoot I need fox rats. Hmm I wonder if I can make 500 gems without using real money. and without treasure farming

Also not fair I had a chillspike collar at 185 gems yesterday and it didn't sell :/


----------



## Aryxia

S a t a n i said:


> Max would be around 55 for XYZ , doubles are 60 and color bands additional 5k for 65. That's if it's cryface.  will add you to ping list



Mmmkay c: The hatchlings are gonna be so pretty >3<


----------



## PandaNikita

Silversea said:


> Ah shoot I need fox rats. Hmm I wonder if I can make 500 gems without using real money. and without treasure farming
> 
> Also not fair I had a chillspike collar at 185 gems yesterday and it didn't sell :/


I listed a couple days ago before it went too low D: I wanted to sell some sashes as well but they expired : ( I'm just exalting rn because I'm a peasant. You can definitely make 500 with spending moolah


----------



## PandaNikita

Sold an Icy Coat for 35K and got a shadow serpent from the pile C:


----------



## Astro0

/sobbing
i need my stuff to sell so i can get more lair spaceeeee i can't hatch any of my nests atm! i need 200k
if anyone would want some art for 200k hmu


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> This guy is holding a raffle for a Hornhelm, but after that's unlocked and the raffle ends, he's holding a raffle for YAY a BONE FIEND!



That sounds awesome. And probably futile since the whole world will be participating.

I keep getting logged out at the start of every day now, not sure why that is happening.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> That sounds awesome. And probably futile since the whole world will be participating.
> 
> I keep getting logged out at the start of every day now, not sure why that is happening.




I read somewhere that if you leave your page on home before roll over it will keep you logged in. Might not be the case for you but maybe that's why?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aryxia said:


> Mmmkay c: The hatchlings are gonna be so pretty >3<




My bf put these one a nest this morning:







I can hold them until the 21st if you are interested?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Why is there still Downy Fox Rats in the Marketplace? Weren't they supposed to  be gone already?



They're cycled out on March 3rd, lol. you all rushed for no reason


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> They're cycled out on March 3rd, lol. you all rushed for no reason



oh, theyre being cycled out? hm. if only i cared about familiars. maybe ill regret not buying them but hey the current system is too trashy for me to care


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

Cuppycakez said:


> Also:
> 
> Deity names from that one thread in FR Discussion!
> Confirmed Names
> 
> Amogayvhi - Gladekeeper
> Xhaztol - Arcanist
> Rhenik - Tidelord
> Rhiow - [Deity Unknown]
> Akiri - Flamecaller
> 
> Theorized Names
> 
> Thrage - Stormcatcher
> Undel - Shadowbinder
> Jhortanas - Plaguebringer
> Ghurab - Windsinger
> Artaios - Earthshaker
> Rhiow - Lightweaver
> Eberict - Icewarden



ghurab the noodle dad


----------



## gnoixaim

Shirohibiki said:


> oh, theyre being cycled out? hm. if only i cared about familiars. maybe ill regret not buying them but hey the current system is too trashy for me to care



The night sky silks and the trickster apparels' are being cycled out too. The night silks are pretty <333


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> Also:
> 
> Deity names from that one thread in FR Discussion!
> Confirmed Names
> 
> Amogayvhi - Gladekeeper
> Xhaztol  - Arcanist
> Rhenik - Tidelord
> Rhiow - [Deity Unknown]
> Akiri - Flamecaller
> 
> Theorized Names
> 
> Thrage - Stormcatcher
> Undel - Shadowbinder
> Jhortanas - Plaguebringer
> Ghurab - Windsinger
> Artaios - Earthshaker
> Rhiow - Lightweaver
> Eberict - Icewarden


Well then, in that case.
_thanks arcanist Xhaztol_


----------



## Cuppycakez

...


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Just caught this girl on the AH for 5k....




Seriously, with the right genes, you've got your very own tree.


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> The night sky silks and the trickster apparels' are being cycled out too. The night silks are pretty <333



ah. i bought those silks a long time ago... man ive spent a lot of money on fr lol,,,


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> The night sky silks and the trickster apparels' are being cycled out too. The night silks are pretty <333





Yes they are beautiful. Not a fan of tricksters stuff though.


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: sell alll the babies!!







pink/red/rose, this bab would look adorable all genned up! (tempted to do it myself haha) 20k




5k




20k




20k




sooo cute! 6k




20k ^_^


----------



## vbunny

I'm fairly pleased to be breeding these two scaly babies! 

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=61948&tab=dragon&did=6620589

http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=lair&id=61948&tab=dragon&did=9388715 

(here's hoping I get another nocturne out of this! ^^


----------



## Astro0

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: sell alll the babies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink/red/rose, this bab would look adorable all genned up! (tempted to do it myself haha) 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo cute! 6k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k ^_^



got some cute pastel babies to add to this!












10k ^_^


----------



## Silversea

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: sell alll the babies!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink/red/rose, this bab would look adorable all genned up! (tempted to do it myself haha) 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sooo cute! 6k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20k ^_^



Maybe if they didn't have purple eyes


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I love pink dragons. I need to get some more


----------



## Peisinoe

Breeding for my lair theme...
Doublegreymaize x double icemaize = 4 eggs. 

Looks like a good chance of double platinum. 

NONE I TELL YOU ;-;


----------



## gnoixaim

S a t a n i said:


> Breeding for my lair theme...
> Doublegreymaize x double icemaize = 4 eggs.
> 
> Looks like a good chance of double platinum.
> 
> NONE I TELL YOU ;-;



Crystal Plat is my new fav. color tbh, omg.

all because of this fellow i found on ah


----------



## Xanarcah

I picked up this Iri/Basic/Belly while I was out looking for fodder, does anyone want to buy her before I send her off to be exalted?


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Crystal Plat is my new fav. color tbh, omg.
> 
> all because of this fellow i found on ah



Love it. The colours :O


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> Crystal Plat is my new fav. color tbh, omg.
> 
> all because of this fellow i found on ah




Yessssssss.


----------



## Silversea

PS I know the cycling out isn't for a month yet but I don't think I've ever earned 500 gems except with using real money even since I started playing, let alone in less than 30 days.


----------



## nard

Silversea said:


> PS I know the cycling out isn't for a month yet but I don't think I've ever earned 500 gems except with using real money even since I started playing, let alone in less than 30 days.



I just sold a bunch of retired items like the Stonekeeper's Sash and the Icy Impression skin. I now have a Downy Fox Rat. v u v So happy, didn't think they would sell.


----------



## Silversea

I suppose the best way is to just build treasure and find someone to trade gems with? I regret not getting icy impression, I knew full well nocturne skins would be good to stock up on. I'll have to get more treasure next time so I can buy at least one of each.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I suppose the best way is to just build treasure and find someone to trade gems with? I regret not getting icy impression, I knew full well nocturne skins would be good to stock up on. I'll have to get more treasure next time so I can buy at least one of each.



This is the fastest way, if you can find a reputable seller.


----------



## Peisinoe

Silversea said:


> I suppose the best way is to just build treasure and find someone to trade gems with? I regret not getting icy impression, I knew full well nocturne skins would be good to stock up on. I'll have to get more treasure next time so I can buy at least one of each.




Around 330k for 1 full set of festival skins at dom discount


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Why is Snowy Mane so expensive...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pretty much spent all my savings  But I have a full set of Ice skins now



Because not many people bought extras of it and it didn't come in a chest. xD; Sometimes it's the least liked ones that are the most expensive.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am going to start saving up for the next festival skins after the next dragon  At least that what I want to do. Must stay away from AH.


----------



## Peisinoe

ANyone have a full set of runestones?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

Nevermind, ignore this!


----------



## Aryxia

Selling:


----------



## PandaNikita

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am going to start saving up for the next festival skins after the next dragon  At least that what I want to do. Must stay away from AH.


Lol once you know how to work AH then you'll never have money


----------



## Silversea

Cuppycakez said:


> This is my favorite Shadow Skin from the contest I've seen so far!



Oh man that is great. We need a Kefka skin.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Cuppycakez said:


> So since we're getting a new familiar series in July/June do we get to vote again?



I would think so, yes.


----------



## Aryxia

I got some more hatchlings up for grabs c:


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> So since we're getting a new familiar series in July/June do we get to vote again?



I hope so because I'm really not thrilled with them being rereleased again at the end of the year. D :


----------



## Aryxia

Xanarcah said:


> I hope so because I'm really not thrilled with them being rereleased again at the end of the year. D :



I don't know why but I'm really hoping for pigs.


----------



## Naiad

Aryxia said:


> I don't know why but I'm really hoping for pigs.



fOXES
OR UHM
cAts


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh yay more familiars.


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: some dergs still up for sale!







XYY 225k , i think he's a beaut!




20k




15k




15k




7k




7k




7k



i think some sort of little dog or something like that would be cute ^0^


----------



## VioletPrincess

Pandas lol.


----------



## Peisinoe

CATS!!!


@Sakura no pandas lol. They just did bears


----------



## Shirohibiki

terrible news everyone

spines shows through skins and i had no idea (everyone else probably already knew)






it looks awful,,,,,

oh thank god remove tert was only 10k god bless


----------



## VioletPrincess

I agree cats. Maybe a Pegasus.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Haha Shiro there were little pink things sticking out
> 
> I agree, I'd have like 10 of each cat



friggin spines >_> gonna remove it soon smh


----------



## VioletPrincess

Does anyone have a link for a colour breeding chart? I am trying to figure out what colours I would get with my Coatl Male.


----------



## Shirohibiki

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Does anyone have a link for a colour breeding chart? I am trying to figure out what colours I would get with my Coatl Male.



http://fr.fintastic.net/

here you are m'dear


----------



## Naiad

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Does anyone have a link for a colour breeding chart? I am trying to figure out what colours I would get with my Coatl Male.



Here's the color wheel:







And here's the color predictor.


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Does anyone have a link for a colour breeding chart? I am trying to figure out what colours I would get with my Coatl Male.



Pastel like Flur <33333333


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> And here's the color predictor.



why the heck do two different links lead to the same site?  strange...


----------



## VioletPrincess

gnoixaim said:


> Pastel like Flur <33333333



Yes I love her. Thank you so much for holding her for me. My oldest daughter says nice but too girly. LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you both for the links as well.


----------



## Astro0

just purchased this suuper cute breeding pair from an awesome hatchery thats closing down D: sad they're going but glad i got the 2 cuties!


----------



## tamagotchi

I saw this guy in the AH and I instantly bought him, he would make a perfect zombaby. I plan on giving him pretty pink bows and such. uwu











smh i already spent 200k on lair space now this


----------



## Peisinoe

flower child said:


> I saw this guy in the AH and I instantly bought him, he would make a perfect zombaby. I plan on giving him pretty pink bows and such. uwu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smh i already spent 200k on lair space now this



My next expansion is like 450k before dom. ;-;


----------



## tamagotchi

S a t a n i said:


> My next expansion is like 450k before dom. ;-;



hoW DO YoU LIVE LIKE tHIS

=

well would you lool aT THIS










ZOMBABES


----------



## gnoixaim

omgggg, treasure making is hella easy when you start selling level 25's
i never look in the dragons wanted section, lmao I've made 700k today $$$$$$


----------



## Astro0

ayy just letting peeps know i change my name on FR to Astro0 ))


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> omgggg, treasure making is hella easy when you start selling level 25's
> i never look in the dragons wanted section, lmao I've made 700k today $$$$$$




wHERE and hOW dO you train them so fast omg

I need to train dragons for story purposes ; v ;


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> wHERE and hOW dO you train them so fast omg
> 
> I need to train dragons for story purposes ; v ;



Because I have no life, rip me.

I also just got a mock firebird for giving someone Freya, lol. & I'm giving them Kyle tomorrow....for a wind sprite. 8)))))


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Because I have no life, rip me.
> 
> I also just got a mock firebird for giving someone Freya, lol. & I'm giving them Kyle tomorrow....for a wind sprite. 8)))))



ayyyy
B)))


----------



## Astro0

/sweats nervously
how the heckie am i supposed to make enough gems to buy the rest of the night sky silks for my favourite gal




SHE NEEDS THEM


----------



## Naiad

I can't tell if the coli is slow
or if my laptop is dying on me


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Got all the silks, now just to the fox rats. So close, yet so far.


----------



## nard

i got the downy fox rat 

not realizing my favorite derg 

has the color scheme of the fawn fox rat

time to wait to see if i can get enough gems to get the fawn fox rat/trade the downy fox rat for a fawn one

cries


----------



## Xanarcah

Man, water and fire are going at it neck and neck, the Dom board keeps changing, even on the last day! o: I'm not sure if I've ever seen a battle this close before.


----------



## FireNinja1

I have like ten nests. I sort of wanna start a hatchery but I'm not sure how much work I'll have to commit. Plus, I'm not even sure if my pairs would give good results. What should I do?


----------



## Aryxia

I have a Gen One Noc that I'm having trouble selling. Do you guys think that training him to level 25 will be worth the time, or should I just try shipping him out as is?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I'm getting excited for when I can breed my Valentines pair.
Only, I haven't quite figured out when to nest them, when should i throw them on a nest for Valentines?.


----------



## Aryxia

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm getting excited for when I can breed my Valentines pair.
> Only, I haven't quite figured out when to nest them, when should i throw them on a nest for Valentines?.



I think tomorrow, since eggs hatch on the sixth day c:


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Aryxia said:


> I think tomorrow, since eggs hatch on the sixth day c:



Tomorrow sounds about right, thanks!.


----------



## Naiad

FireNinja1 said:


> I have like ten nests. I sort of wanna start a hatchery but I'm not sure how much work I'll have to commit. Plus, I'm not even sure if my pairs would give good results. What should I do?



Do you mean pairs, because the maximum nests a person can have is 5 ^^
In terms of starting a hatchery, you'll need banners/cards/appropriate advertising. This guide is pretty helpful.

In terms of pairs, most anything that _isn't_ basic or horribly ugly will sell. However? Nocturnes/Crystal/Facet/Iridescent/Shimmer/Coatls have all sold quickly and easily, in my experience. Of course, having a hatchery doesn't automatically mean hatchlings will sell, it's all just about patience, when it comes down to it. 

Make a hatchery ----> Slowly Build Pinglists ----> Hatchlings/Dragons will generally sell better


----------



## Creeper$

Selling some breeding pairs soon!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Lafiel said:


> Do you mean pairs, because the maximum nests a person can have is 5 ^^
> In terms of starting a hatchery, you'll need banners/cards/appropriate advertising. This guide is pretty helpful.
> 
> In terms of pairs, most anything that _isn't_ basic or horribly ugly will sell. However— Nocturnes/Crystal/Facet/Iridescent/Shimmer/Coatls have all sold quickly and easily, in my experience. Of course, having a hatchery doesn't automatically mean hatchlings will sell, it's all just about patience, when it comes down to it.
> 
> Make a hatchery ----> Slowly Build Pinglists ----> Hatchlings/Dragons will generally sell better


I read the guide, seems like a lot of work, but I just don't know what to think of it. Anyone else have a hatchery here?


----------



## VioletPrincess

I think Satani and PandaNikita Do.


----------



## tamagotchi

FireNinja1 said:


> I read the guide, seems like a lot of work, but I just don't know what to think of it. Anyone else have a hatchery here?



Actually, I think Aryxia has one http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=baz&id=1273530&page=1


----------



## Creeper$

*BABUS FOR SALE*




















SEND A CR

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, how do you guys put previews?
cuz i always right click on the result of Predict Morphology as an adult, click "copy image location", slap a .png on the end of the link and put the img tags around it.

But it doesn't show that its working for me anymore??

TESTESTEST






do you guys see it


----------



## Aryxia

FireNinja1 said:


> I read the guide, seems like a lot of work, but I just don't know what to think of it. Anyone else have a hatchery here?



Tbh in my experience it isn't really that much work, but my hatchery isn't that successful soo.... ^.^;; The most time consuming part for me is making the graphics. Setting up takes a bit of time of course, and it may seem futile. Just keep bumping, and be sure to get plenty of affiliates.


----------



## FireNinja1

Aryxia said:


> Tbh in my experience it isn't really that much work, but my hatchery isn't that successful soo.... ^.^;; The most time consuming part for me is making the graphics. Setting up takes a bit of time of course, and it may seem futile. Just keep bumping, and be sure to get plenty of affiliates.


Well shoot. I don't have a graphics program, I use an iPad. Guess the idea is shot for now, I'll figure something out eventually. Thanks.


----------



## Creeper$

FireNinja1 said:


> Well shoot. I don't have a graphics program, I use an iPad. Guess the idea is shot for now, I'll figure something out eventually. Thanks.



Maybe comission someone to make them?? Or just get a photo editing app??


----------



## VioletPrincess

Creeper$ said:


> SEND A CR
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, how do you guys put previews?
> cuz i always right click on the result of Predict Morphology as an adult, click "copy image location", slap a .png on the end of the link and put the img tags around it.
> 
> But it doesn't show that its working for me anymore??
> 
> TESTESTEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you guys see it



How much for the 2nd Skydancer?


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Ahh, I sold a hatchling for 350k ; u ;
Time to fuel my CS addiction


----------



## Xanarcah

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I'm getting excited for when I can breed my Valentines pair.
> Only, I haven't quite figured out when to nest them, when should i throw them on a nest for Valentines?.



You could just nest them early and not hatch the nest until valentines day? You can more or less just leave a nest at the 'ready to hatch' point for as long as you need with no consequences.


----------



## f11

Cuppycakez said:


> Shiro is it easier to sell level 25s wth or without stones? You probably make more profit without stones but do they sell?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I bought this pair today!   I'm hoping for really cute babies in like 30 days. I also don't know what to name them
> BBCode:


Hey, when did you switch to ice?


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> You could just nest them early and not hatch the nest until valentines day? You can more or less just *leave a nest at the 'ready to hatch' *point for as long as you need with no consequences.








tfw no space :')
idk how I'm even going to handle that
probs gonna give away all the hatchlings

GUYS DO YOU WANT TO RESERVE ANY PLS TAKE THEM


----------



## FireNinja1

Took me an hour to make and three different apps. Looks p terrible, but I'll figure out a way to make it look less crappy. Tips, anyone?


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> tfw no space :')
> idk how I'm even going to handle that
> probs gonna give away all the hatchlings
> 
> GUYS DO YOU WANT TO RESERVE ANY PLS TAKE THEM




omg how do you live D:

actually im in the same predicament lol


----------



## Naiad

S a t a n i said:


> omg how do you live D:
> 
> actually im in the same predicament lol




My last nest'll be able to hatch tomorrow OTL
Time to spruce up my hatchery and start selling :')


----------



## Creeper$

hi again 45903721 guests


----------



## Peisinoe

im at 36/67 of my lair project ack!!!!!!
i have 8 colors that i do have but they don't have crackle. I hope I can breed crackle into them. 

I AM SO EXCITE!!


----------



## Naiad

> Thistle/Midnight/Midnight
> Crystal/Shimmer/Spines
> 
> 60 kT or
> 120 Gems








> Coal/Platinum/Ice
> Crystal/Shimmer/Gembond
> 
> 20 kT or
> 40 Gems








> Midnight/Rose/Maize
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> 
> 25 kT or
> 50 Gems








> Midnight/Pink/Rose
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> 
> 25 kT or
> 50 Gems








> Midnight/Pink/Maize
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Gembond
> 
> 25 kT or
> 50 Gems


 

All for sale ; v ;​


----------



## Creeper$

Creeper$ said:


> SEND A CR



Adding these dergies from sorting through my lair


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


>


*grabby hands at*
Can I buy her for 50 gems? <3


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> *grabby hands at*
> Can I buy her for 50 gems? <3



Yep~ u v u
Just send a CR ^^

//sobbing bc I might actually be able to hatch the nests today


----------



## Creeper$

sent a cr for that crystal beaut ( ~u u)~


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> Yep~ u v u
> Just send a CR ^^
> 
> //sobbing bc I might actually be able to hatch the nests today



Sent! uvu


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> sent a cr for that crystal beaut ( ~u u)~





Twilight Sparkle said:


> Sent! uvu



Accepted~ Thank you! ; U ;


----------



## nard

Send a CR for any of the unnamed hatchlings. Need some space for my Valentine's Day pair!


----------



## Creeper$

Fuzzling said:


> Send a CR for any of the unnamed hatchlings. Need some space for my Valentine's Day pair!







WAT DID YOU DO TO HIM


----------



## Aryxia

Still need to get rid of these two uwu


----------



## nard

Creeper$ said:


> WAT DID YOU DO TO HIM



she became one with the apparel gods


----------



## VioletPrincess

Anyone have a mate for sale that would go good with this girl?


----------



## nard

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Anyone have a mate for sale that would go good with this girl?








He might be okay, but he has Speckle for a primary and basic for secondary and tertiary. e v e Just send a CR if you end up wanting him, I guess.


----------



## Creeper$

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Anyone have a mate for sale that would go good with this girl?









These boys are currently both guarding eggs, but they'll both be ready to go on the 12th.


----------



## gnoixaim

i'mma cry, look at this beautiful headshot /sobs


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

gnoixaim said:


> i'mma cry, look at this beautiful headshot /sobs




i wantttttt


----------



## PandaNikita

Lol I'm so late but @FireNinja we have a group hatchery thread: LINK

A lot of hatcheries that are "doing well" have 30-40 pages because they bump like crazy the first few months. Getting affiliated with successful hatcheries and new hatcheries should help you out because they bump their own threads and that might get your hatchery noticed more. If you're making deals with someone offer them hatchlings from your thread for a cheaper price. When you make pairs check the color ranges with this link: LINK I downloaded all my eligible dragon pictures and named them by what colors they are, then separated them into male/female folders and went to pair them up by checking every possible color range. Fudge it took forever because I had like 20 males and 15 females XD then I slowly made graphics (started out bad but got better). Really all you need is a hatchery banner, sig banner (for affiliates), and regular banners. I agree with what was previously mentioned: cryface is a good set of genes. A lot of people over-price their dragons but they still sell ;___; I haven't really sold anything yet because I need to update my selling post and other stuff. Just make sure to make unique and beautiful pairs! lol

*also if you need graphics I can help for a low cost - I'm poor.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> i'mma cry, look at this beautiful headshot /sobs


Where did you get this from D,:


----------



## VioletPrincess

Creeper$ I might consider the Skydancer Male. I am hoping to find a mate that will be ready to bread around the same time as her.

Gnoixaim that is so pretty.


----------



## PandaNikita

Also my bf has bebes just hatched a day or two ago idk lol he has more babies than me T_T

PM him on FR if you wanna buy cause he doesn't have tbt </3
LINK


----------



## Creeper$

Cuppycakez said:


> Uhhh yesterday night!  I needed a Wind Vacay.



WAT
NO

IM GONNA CRI

- - - Post Merge - - -

U BETTER SWITCH BACK SOON


----------



## PandaNikita

@Cuppycakez I want to switch to ice, eye color is pretty. I told my bf to switch because his dragon bebes would look a lot better but his favorite color is light blue. I cry.


----------



## gnoixaim

I got the headshot here. I traded a noc egg, BEST THING EVER.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> If your interested, I could link you to my CS page and I could sell you a couple pets? I don't know how much they go for but honestly if you want them you can have them for free!



Ahh, that'd be great, thank you! ; u ;

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> I got the headshot here. I traded a noc egg, BEST THING EVER.



ITS SO NICE IM DYING 
I NEED ART FROM THAT ARTIST FCUSHDLA

- - - Post Merge - - -






I'm almost done with Nix's apparel :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

FireNinja1 said:


> Took me an hour to make and three different apps. Looks p terrible, but I'll figure out a way to make it look less crappy. Tips, anyone?



Looks pretty decent, actually ^.^ Not sure if you can do anything about the quality, but try to keep the width between 500-520 px or it will get cut off. Other than that, it looks good c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Haha I do love the eyes.  Its a great bonus! I'm not huge on the nests but they're ok.
> 
> NOOO DON'T CRY ITS JUST A VACATION <3 <3
> AND I CAN'T THEY LIMIT ME TO LIKE 6 MONTHS. I'D BE SUPER HAPPY WITH 3!



YO TELL ME WHAT ICE IS LIKE :O still dont know if i should switch or not eheheh ^.^;;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

gnoixaim said:


> i'mma cry, look at this beautiful headshot /sobs



nvm i found them ty lmao thats gorgeous ahh,,,



Cuppycakez said:


> Shiro is it easier to sell level 25s wth or without stones? You probably make more profit without stones but do they sell?



i t hink you addressed the wrong person because i have no idea lmao


----------



## PandaNikita

@Cuppy - a vacation? O_O permanent vacation if you ask me, I think it's 1500 gems to change another time lol


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> @Cuppy - a vacation? O_O permanent vacation if you ask me, I think it's 1500 gems to change another time lol



yeah, only the first one is free. after that its 6 months + 1.5k gems

- - - Post Merge - - -

im actually writing a little ficlet of my OCs... in their dragon forms... with FR lore...... what the hell is wrong with me


----------



## Astro0

Ayy i've finished my accent submission for trickmurk circus! 






Spoiler: black, white and colour previews!


















i don't think i'll win, but it was fun to make! i have an idea for a skin too ^_^ 
is anyone else entering the skin contest?


----------



## PandaNikita

@Astro0 I love the sludge.

No I'm not making a skin lol but apparently I'm a judge in the cooking contest 0.0


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

LINK

Enter in the Dining in the Dark Contest :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

LINK to a different contest that others may like : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

Astro0 said:


> Ayy i've finished my accent submission for trickmurk circus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: black, white and colour previews!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think i'll win, but it was fun to make! i have an idea for a skin too ^_^
> is anyone else entering the skin contest?



wwahhh its gorgeous omg <333!! if i could even remotely color anything or had any ideas i would lol

that cutest couple contest omg........ i want to enter but unfortunately all of the couples i have lore for are from other universes and i dont know how to translate it into dragon lore )':


----------



## PandaNikita

There's this amazing hatchery that had awesome pirate banners but they just updated to the mainstream graphics ;____;

link


----------



## Naiad

I think I'm actually starting to like crackle
e v e


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

pssst guys
Send me your fodder/unwanted dragons that you don't mind being exalted. Light VS Nature is going on right now.
I'll pay anything from 7-10k, a little bit extra for already levelled up. If you want more monies, just ask. I have 250k sitting with me right now.
I'll also pay extra for anything thats a Skydancer, any breed with rose tert and any breed with Tiger gene. 
Send CR's to Valka, I have 12 spaces open right now for dragons.


----------



## nard

Twilight Sparkle said:


> pssst guys
> Send me your fodder/unwanted dragons that you don't mind being exalted. Light VS Nature is going on right now.
> I'll pay anything from 7-10k, a little bit extra for already levelled up. If you want more monies, just ask. I have 250k sitting with me right now.
> I'll also pay extra for anything thats a Skydancer, any breed with rose tert and any breed with Tiger gene.
> Send CR's to Valka, I have 12 spaces open right now for dragons.



I'll be sending over 3 in a second! Not trained though, sorry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> I think I'm actually starting to like crackle
> e v e



is it because my bb? : )


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Fuzzling said:


> I'll be sending over 3 in a second! Not trained though, sorry!



Thank you! <3. All three are off to Lightweaver.


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> I think I'm actually starting to like crackle
> e v e




YES CRACKLE!!!


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> is it because my bb? : )



no lmao


----------



## PandaNikita

S a t a n i said:


> YES CRACKLE!!!



Crackle looks hawt on windclaws


----------



## VioletPrincess

Well I had money but I spent it wisely. I bought the battle stones I needed. I just need a couple more ambushes and I will almost be ready. Bought 2 ambushes, 1 eliminte, 3 berserker, 1 Scratch and one shred. bye bye 150k.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Meep



ahh, I've sent you a trade ; v ; How much would you like for them?

The art forums on FR are addicting tbh
good artists everywhere ff


----------



## FireNinja1

Aryxia said:


> Looks pretty decent, actually ^.^ Not sure if you can do anything about the quality, but try to keep the width between 500-520 px or it will get cut off. Other than that, it looks good c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YO TELL ME WHAT ICE IS LIKE :O still dont know if i should switch or not eheheh ^.^;;



I'll figure something out, but for now I'm gonna have to hold off so I don't kill myself swiping around on my touchscreen trying to make these lol.

ICE IS FREAKIN AMAZING JOIN HERE IF YOU WANT GOOD DOMINANCE IN A CASUAL ENVIRONMENT PLEASE ITS WONDERFUL AND DID I MENTION THAT ITS AMAZING TOO


----------



## gnoixaim

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Well I had money but I spent it wisely. I bought the battle stones I needed. I just need a couple more ambushes and I will almost be ready. Bought 2 ambushes, 1 eliminte, 3 berserker, 1 Scratch and one shred. bye bye 150k.



You'll earn it all back when you get in the coli $$$$$$$


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: just hatched a 5 egg okapi nest! up for sale 15k each ^_^


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> Spoiler: just hatched a 5 egg okapi nest! up for sale 15k each ^_^




ahhh i really want that SD o.o


----------



## Astro0

S a t a n i said:


> ahhh i really want that SD o.o



if you want, just send me a CR for 10k and you can have the cutie ^_^


----------



## infinikitten

Woo, my flight came in second place for the four elements showdown thingy! I wanted to stay up and help push more dergs out to the Tidelord but alas, I'm on EST and my partner was none too happy about the idea of staying up with me until 3am waiting for me to stop playing with dragons, so, yeah.  Feeling a little guilty about it but I doubt I could have made a HUGE difference anyway. Better that I went to bed early.


----------



## Naiad

tfw apparel isn't done but you've used all the spaces :')
I'm too cheap for this


----------



## VioletPrincess

Yes I was up 'til 2:30 I leveled and exalted 3 of my dragons too.  Not much but I will do more next time


----------



## FireNinja1

I literally dropped 83k on 2 Ambushes in under 5 minutes by selling random Materials.


----------



## Peisinoe

I just got 2 ambush and 1 eliminate for 120 gems what


----------



## tamagotchi

hello friends if anyone eould like to spare 2 gems for 12k i will love u

idk conversion rate srry i want this babbu rlly bad she got a cool id


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## tamagotchi

ahhhHh thank you both for the gems!!! you guys are sweet uwu


----------



## Astro0

Selling my maned cobra if anyone's interested!
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1349926
5500g, can be negotiated! pm me on here or on FR if interested


----------



## PandaNikita

After a month of waiting I was final able to get her for 260K ; w;
(づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ *Throws Confetti*

Not sure if I should gene her up with crystal though D': someone help me.


----------



## Astro0

selling my art!
http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=art&id=1349961&page=1&anchor=


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh I'm sorry! I meant gnoixaim! Whoops



Oops, I didn't see this - but, it really depends. I've sold 2 level 25's that were unstatted/unstoned and 1 with stones/stated. & pricing really depends on what the dragon looks like : )))) 



PandaNikita said:


> After a month of waiting I was final able to get her for 260K ; w;
> (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ *Throws Confetti*
> 
> Not sure if I should gene her up with crystal though D': someone help me.



Yeeeeee, congrats <333 the price of nocs are really dropping rip me because i can't sell any of my babies


----------



## Taka

I'm TakaEdakumi on FR!


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> Oops, I didn't see this - but, it really depends. I've sold 2 level 25's that were unstatted/unstoned and 1 with stones/stated. & pricing really depends on what the dragon looks like : ))))
> 
> 
> 
> Yeeeeee, congrats <333 the price of nocs are really dropping rip me because i can't sell any of my babies


I see people put high prices on their babies in hatcheries and they are able to sell them. But I think thats because they lie about what they sold em for XD 

The owner had a gem ratio of 1:350 0.0 I sold all my gems to Kii lol because I didn't wanna get ripped off </3


----------



## Aryxia

Finally found a dragon I like okapi on!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Silversea

Dat be pretty.

Hopefully the event this month will give the chance to gather resources for those fox rats. Hurry up and get to 25 stupid dragons.


----------



## Xanarcah

I was aaaalmost to getting the Night Sky bundle, but then I saw the skin I've been wanting for cheap and had to have it. D: 

So now I'm back where I started.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh that's very nice. I love the scales.


----------



## FireNinja1

Taka said:


> I'm TakaEdakumi on FR!


I'll try to remember this. If I don't add you in some time please VM me.


----------



## Xanarcah

Battle of the First Four was really intense. o: 

According to this, there were 225k dragons exalted sitewide!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Battle of the First Four was really intense. o:
> 
> According to this, there were 225k dragons exalted sitewide!



Apparently, that's 25k more than during Battle Royale, which is silly.


----------



## Naiad

I just
If I give you a dragon with a Bio/Personality
And you take it knowing that you shouldn't delete it

DONT ****ING DELETE IT MY GOD


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> I just
> If I give you a dragon with a Bio/Personality
> And you take it knowing that you shouldn't delete it
> 
> DONT ****ING DELETE IT MY GOD


;*((((( that sucks, omg


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Oh great! Light sprites went up TEN THOUSAND GEMS...
> THIS IS JUST GETTING HARDER



40k gems/20 mil is a bit high, the AH Sprite prices are still kind of borked from NoN. FR's whole economy got turned on its head and it seems like it's taking a while to recover. 


There was one over here that was more or less sold for 15mil.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Thanks! It's going to take me a WHILE to save up for one though. Probably a month, and by that time they'll have risen anyway I bet!!



You can do it!

Just focus on getting it and devote all your funds towards that one goal. You can use the upcoming festival to make a lot of money quickly and use that as the base for your fund. Now that you have your team all leveled (Good job on that, by the way, they look really good! I think I forgot to congratulate you earlier. o: ), there are a lot more doors open for you. Exalting fodder, selling leveled dragons, farming for loot drops. You can use all of these methods to make enough. The earlier you start, the easier it is to beat inflation in a race.


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> ;*((((( that sucks, omg



//sobbing

i just wanted to be different from other adoption centers ; v ;
specialize in lore dragons
but nOpE


----------



## Astro0

selling stuff!
art: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=art&id=1349961&page=1&anchor=
maned cobra: http://flightrising.com/main.php?p=mb&board=ibaz&id=1349926&page=1
hatchlings 20k:




XXY


----------



## Silversea

Hint: if you cap fairground money every day, you will reach 10 million in 133 days.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

How long does it take to play enough games to hit the fairgrounds cap?


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> How long does it take to play enough games to hit the fairgrounds cap?



Maybe 2-3 hours for Tidal?
Not sure though


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> How long does it take to play enough games to hit the fairgrounds cap?


If I play the matching game straight no long breaks etc then it takes me about 1&1/2 to 2 hours to reach 75k


----------



## infinikitten

Can I just say I'm surprised how fast the nocturnes' pricing went down? Wooow. Barely a month ago they were so much more, and now I'm seeing hatchlings just as cheap as an other breed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

infinikitten said:


> Can I just say I'm surprised how fast the nocturnes' pricing went down? Wooow. Barely a month ago they were so much more, and now I'm seeing hatchlings just as cheap as an other breed.



well, i mean, it was to be expected since after a month, people could breed them. esp if they used scrolls. so thats how it goes i guess


----------



## Xanarcah

infinikitten said:


> Can I just say I'm surprised how fast the nocturnes' pricing went down? Wooow. Barely a month ago they were so much more, and now I'm seeing hatchlings just as cheap as an other breed.



Well, they released a massive amount of them during the NoN event, and they were all grew up and were RTB at the same time. Looks like even the bat dragon craze couldn't stand up to such a flood of dragons. 

I'm surprised at how fast Cryface went down in value too. o: Crystal held its value for a really long time in comparison, but Cryface? I sniped one yesterday for 7k and sent it off to be exalted.


----------



## gnoixaim

i still have a scroll to sell, rip me


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> Maybe 2-3 hours for Tidal?
> Not sure though





PandaNikita said:


> If I play the matching game straight no long breaks etc then it takes me about 1&1/2 to 2 hours to reach 75k



Thanks for the estimates. : D 

I've never played either of these games. xD; I don't think my laptop could handle it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> i still have a scroll to sell, rip me



I'd hold onto that for a bit longer if I were you. o:


----------



## PandaNikita

If anyone has a facet scroll, I would love to give you exalt fodder and set up a payment plan for 500-600k T lol I don't have enough gems for the MP scroll and the AH scroll price is crazy x_x


----------



## Aryxia

Selling:


Spoiler







*"Moth"*
Adult Preview
Nocturne Female
Sand/Royal/Rust
Tiger/Eyespots/Underbelly
30K 15K OBO




*"Belly"*
Adult Preview
Snapper Female
Lavender/Obsidian/Ice
Crystal/Eyespots/Underbelly
8K OBO





*"Puck"*
Adult Preview
Fae Male
Mulberry/Silver/Ice
Crystal/Eyespots/Underbelly
8K OBO


----------



## Xanarcah

The RNG gods and I had a falling out. 


Hope and Ruin gave me a 2 egg nest. 

My eyeburner Imp pair that I went through hell trying to put together? 2 eggs.

I sniped some RTB fodder and decided to throw them on a nest to get some hatchlings around the end of the week since I have some empty nests. 

ONE EGG NEST. 



Whyyyyyy


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> The RNG gods and I had a falling out.
> 
> 
> Hope and Ruin gave me a 2 egg nest.
> 
> My eyeburner Imp pair that I went through hell trying to put together? 2 eggs.
> 
> I sniped some RTB fodder and decided to throw them on a nest to get some hatchlings around the end of the week since I have some empty nests.
> 
> ONE EGG NEST.
> 
> 
> 
> Whyyyyyy


I think for the past 3-4 nests I kept getting 3 eggs lol it was crazy. I am able to breed my noc pair now but I'm gonna wait till I can buy facet T_T


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> I think for the past 3-4 nests I kept getting 3 eggs lol it was crazy. I am able to breed my noc pair now but I'm gonna wait till I can buy facet T_T



I had great luck with my past few nests. Two 4 egg, two 3 egg, and a 2 egg. But no more of that, I guess. D: 


Same, I have more or less my dream dragon breeding pair that I need to finish geneing before I can breed them. I need Crystal and Current for the girl. Technically I should put Current on the boy too, but I'd feel bad overriding his Facet. .-. Her Current will likely kill Facet in the hatchlings anyway.


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> I had great luck with my past few nests. Two 4 egg, two 3 egg, and a 2 egg. But no more of that, I guess. D:
> 
> 
> Same, I have more or less my dream dragon breeding pair that I need to finish geneing before I can breed them. I need Crystal and Current for the girl. Technically I should put Current on the boy too, but I'd feel bad overriding his Facet. .-. Her Current will likely kill Facet in the hatchlings anyway.


Ooo what pair are they? :3 I would love to ogle at them. I'm going to try to sell my ACNL stuff for FR treasure and buy facet for the noc girl I got recently. I pray for cryface. I think there's a site that will tell you the exact percentage of what genes will be expressed in the hatchling based on the genes you put for the parents :O I need to dig it out of my bookmarks. I tend to bookmark things and never use them. Worse than favoriting and forge*t*ting.


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> Ooo what pair are they? :3 I would love to ogle at them. I'm going to try to sell my ACNL stuff for FR treasure and buy facet for the noc girl I got recently. I pray for cryface. I think there's a site that will tell you the exact percentage of what genes will be expressed in the hatchling based on the genes you put for the parents :O I need to dig it out of my bookmarks. I tend to bookmark things and never use them. Worse than favoriting and forge*t*ting.



It's these two:











The girl will be Crystal/Current/Underbelly. I've been wanting one for ages and ages. Fire Iri is sort of mediocre looking, but Fire Crystal? Yesss. The boy was suppooosed to be Leaf Crystal, but the first one I got was related to the girl. D: And then this purple boy popped up, already gened and everything, so I decided to go with him and save myself some money. They have a range in the purples, blues, greens, and yellows. 

Here's the gene rarity guide I always use. : D


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> It's these two:
> The girl will be Crystal/Current/Underbelly. I've been wanting one for ages and ages. Fire Iri is sort of mediocre looking, but Fire Crystal? Yesss. The boy was suppooosed to be Leaf Crystal, but the first one I got was related to the girl. D: And then this purple boy popped up, already gened and everything, so I decided to go with him and save myself some money. They have a range in the purples, blues, greens, and yellows.
> 
> Here's the gene rarity guide I always use. : D



I hate when that happens T_T I work hard to buy then they end up being too close in generations </3 They look like they would have pretty bebes

Also thank you for linking the guide! Looks very detailed, I shall read further into after I do my biol hw @_@

- - - Post Merge - - -

Check out our hatchery and feel free to negotiate before we exalt these babes: LINK

*Prices that are listed are *max* price so feel free to pm the seller ^_^


----------



## Naiad

I'm purchasing hatchery graphics wheeee

So glad to finally get it open soon and off the ground ; v ;


----------



## Astro0

Xanarcah said:


> It's these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girl will be Crystal/Current/Underbelly. I've been wanting one for ages and ages. Fire Iri is sort of mediocre looking, but Fire Crystal? Yesss. The boy was suppooosed to be Leaf Crystal, but the first one I got was related to the girl. D: And then this purple boy popped up, already gened and everything, so I decided to go with him and save myself some money. They have a range in the purples, blues, greens, and yellows.
> 
> Here's the gene rarity guide I always use. : D



omg if you ever hatch a orange ranged crystal girl, could you please let me know?  secondary doesnt matter!


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> I'm purchasing hatchery graphics wheeee
> 
> So glad to finally get it open soon and off the ground ; v ;



Yay! : )


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Yay! : )









Ahh, it feels so nice u v u
I was going to attempt to make them by myself, but 40+ cards is way too much for me OTL


----------



## Astro0

Spoiler: for sale! some new, some old!







XYX




XYY












XXY




XYY


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> omg if you ever hatch a orange ranged crystal girl, could you please let me know?  secondary doesnt matter!



Sure. : D 

Hopefully I can get her genes soon and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> Sure. : D
> 
> Hopefully I can get her genes soon and get the ball rolling.




I would like one too...maybe in the green or blue range...


----------



## Silversea

S a t a n i said:


> Maybe 2-3 hours for Tidal?
> Not sure though



About that. So farewell 400 hours of your life.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> I would like one too...maybe in the green or blue range...



Okay ~

Watch, they give me a 1 egg nest when I finally breed them. >.>


----------



## tamagotchi

*n e e d*


----------



## Peisinoe

flower child said:


> *n e e d*



Your dragon or someone else's? 

I say your as in, you need the genes lol


----------



## VioletPrincess

Found a Coatl female that I would love to get but they are selling her for gems  I need 160 to get here. Anyone selling gems at the moment?


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Found a Coatl female that I would love to get but they are selling her for gems  I need 160 to get here. Anyone selling gems at the moment?



Have you tried asking the seller if they would accept treasure instead of gems? Sometimes sellers are flexible with their currencies.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Have you tried asking the seller if they would accept treasure instead of gems? Sometimes sellers are flexible with their currencies.



Yep, I did. I am just waiting to hear back. Hope so, she is so cute


----------



## tamagotchi

S a t a n i said:


> Your dragon or someone else's?
> 
> I say your as in, you need the genes lol



I'd need both. However, I am broke, as usual. xD


----------



## f11

Does anyone know what a fully gened level 15 noc with 2 ambush stones & eliminate could go for?


----------



## gnoixaim

Crys said:


> Does anyone know what a fully gened level 15 noc with 2 ambush stones & eliminate could go for?



Gen 1?


----------



## f11

gnoixaim said:


> Gen 1?


yep.


----------



## Peisinoe

I'm laughing at the person who posted on DR about Shadow and Arcane pushing during Ice's conquest like dude its our Holiday push.

lol


----------



## Astro0

http://dramarising.tumblr.com/post/110751299219/are-you-****ing-kidding-me

LMAO GUYS LOOK SOMEONE POSTED MY MANED COBRA SELLING THREAD TO DRAMARIZING THINKING I WAS SELLING THE DRAGON FOR 5500G HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## tamagotchi

Astro0 said:


> http://dramarising.tumblr.com/post/110751299219/are-you-****ing-kidding-me
> 
> LMAO GUYS LOOK SOMEONE POSTED MY MANED COBRA SELLING THREAD TO DRAMARIZING THINKING I WAS SELLING THE DRAGON FOR 5500G HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH



lmao are you kidding me
tbh i kinda thought that too until i clicked on the derg though LOL


----------



## Nanobyte

i'm a starving hobo help pls


----------



## Astro0

flower child said:


> lmao are you kidding me
> tbh i kinda thought that too until i clicked on the derg though LOL



yeaaah i changed the thread so it says SELLING MANED COBRA at the top haha!
just surprised they took enough attention to screen shot and underline and angrily type up a post but didnt read it properly haha >_<


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> http://dramarising.tumblr.com/post/110751299219/are-you-****ing-kidding-me
> 
> LMAO GUYS LOOK SOMEONE POSTED MY MANED COBRA SELLING THREAD TO DRAMARIZING THINKING I WAS SELLING THE DRAGON FOR 5500G HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH



That's absolutely beautiful.
Reading would be a good idea for that person before they go on DR and start typing it up, pfft.


----------



## Nanobyte

Astro0 said:


> http://dramarising.tumblr.com/post/110751299219/are-you-****ing-kidding-me
> 
> LMAO GUYS LOOK SOMEONE POSTED MY MANED COBRA SELLING THREAD TO DRAMARIZING THINKING I WAS SELLING THE DRAGON FOR 5500G HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH




i don't understand but i agree! 8D


----------



## tamagotchi

Twilight Sparkle said:


> That's absolutely beautiful.
> Reading would be a good idea for that person before they go on DR and start typing it up, pfft.



something that DR isnt particularly known for lol


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Aryxia

Selling:


Spoiler








*"Moth"*
Adult Preview
Nocturne Female
Sand/Royal/Rust
Tiger/Eyespots/Underbelly
30K 15K OBO





*"Puck"*
Adult Preview
Fae Male
Mulberry/Silver/Ice
Crystal/Eyespots/Underbelly
8K OBO





*"Snow"*
Adult Preview
Wildclaw Female
Obsidian/Ice/Ice
Tiger/Eyespots/Underbelly
15K OBO





*"Frost"*
Adult Preview
Wildclaw Female
Obsidian/Platinum/Ice
Tiger/Eyespots/Underbelly
15K OBO




*"Sugar"*
Adult Preview
Snapper Male
Rose/Rose/White
Basic/Stripes/Gembond
8K OBO


----------



## PandaNikita

@Astro0 some of the notes on that DR post were fun to read. I enjoy watching people go ballistic from reading something wrong lol


----------



## Xanarcah

I went and bought my expensive dragon an expensive accent to go with her. .-.









And here I am supposedly saving for the Night Sky bundle...


----------



## Shirohibiki

ugh... does anyone know of a backup of the swipp list?? i like cant convert any food because im paranoid its all swipp stuff. would just like to write down the food bits, thank you.


----------



## Xanarcah

Shirohibiki said:


> ugh... does anyone know of a backup of the swipp list?? i like cant convert any food because im paranoid its all swipp stuff. would just like to write down the food bits, thank you.



Maybe try this one instead? It doesn't say what the trades are, but it'll still tell you what not to convert.


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> ugh... does anyone know of a backup of the swipp list?? i like cant convert any food because im paranoid its all swipp stuff. would just like to write down the food bits, thank you.


LOL I sell everything except robot hearts, apparel and a couple other things from my hoard. Ahh I regret it but it's a good source of treasure XD


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

wahhh thank you guys so much thats really helpful <333


----------



## Naiad

Just submitted all 40 of my pairs to the artist  ; v ;
//prays that this'll work out


----------



## VioletPrincess

My newest baby. She is all shiny


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> My newest baby. She is all shiny



Beautiful!

What a lovely triple. : D


----------



## Muzu

I've wanted to join flight rising for a while now, but the registration window is always closed when I check. When will be the next chance to join?


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

SakuraPrimrose: She's beautiful!. Very shiny girl indeed.
---
I forgot to show you guys my newest breeding pair. I recently got them both, and they're gonna have the cutest babs.









Spoiler: babs














Muzu said:


> I've wanted to join flight rising for a while, but the registration window is always closed when I check. When will be the next chance to join?


The admins will post a update when a window will soon be open.


----------



## VioletPrincess

OOh I love them. Mostly drooling over that apparel


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## nard

Looking to trade familiars for apparel since I'm broke. Just message me on here/FR if you're interested.


----------



## Aryxia

Anybody willing to trade a daub/speckle/crackle scroll for my underbelly scroll? I'd be glad to make up the MP difference in treasure c:


----------



## Peisinoe

Before I exalt:












11k


----------



## VioletPrincess

OMG Can I send you a CR for the Coatl girl?


----------



## Peisinoe

35k but will take CR for 25k

Both females

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also thanks Sakura!


----------



## VioletPrincess

She's lovely, thank you too.


----------



## PandaNikita

S a t a n i said:


> 35k but will take CR for 25k
> 
> Both females
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also thanks Sakura!


So pretty ; o ; you make me wanna buy all your dragons lol


----------



## Astro0

ayy how do you guys search for adult fodder? like what do you type into the AH?


----------



## FireNinja1

Astro0 said:


> ayy how do you guys search for adult fodder? like what do you type into the AH?



The AH is pretty much cleansed of EF. You're gonna have to look at the 10ks lol

But what I do is search 7k on the left box, nothing in the right, click price. The oldest ones will automatically be at the top. If there's nothing, I do the exact same process in 500t increments until I find something. After 9k though it's not really exalt fodder anymore.


----------



## Kiikay

up for sale on AH


----------



## Silversea

For the first time ever I literally don't play the site for a day because I was busy doing real life. And my feed bar goes to 65% what the hell dragons can't I leave you alone for a day??


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hatched some pretty Fae's this morning. They are so cute I want to keep them all but I cant. I am not sure what to ask. Can someone help me with a good price for them? Thanks


----------



## PandaNikita

FireNinja1 said:


> The AH is pretty much cleansed of EF. You're gonna have to look at the 10ks lol
> 
> But what I do is search 7k on the left box, nothing in the right, click price. The oldest ones will automatically be at the top. If there's nothing, I do the exact same process in 500t increments until I find something. After 9k though it's not really exalt fodder anymore.


Lol you're paying wayyy too much for fodder. 

@Astro0 - zoom out in your browser till you can see all of the listings in AH without having to scroll, input 4500 or 4999 T and 5000 T min and max then look for day 5 or 6 hatchlings. If it's close to rollover look for hatchlings that are day 6. I've noticed that their age displays the next day if it's close to rollover. That's how I get fodder, doesn't take too long.

- - - Post Merge - - -

@Sakura maybe max price for each would be 15 or 20K : o


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> For the first time ever I literally don't play the site for a day because I was busy doing real life. And my feed bar goes to 65% what the hell dragons can't I leave you alone for a day??



That's odd .3.
iirc, dragons can only go down to 80% within one day??


----------



## VioletPrincess

PandaNikita said:


> @Sakura maybe max price for each would be 15 or 20K : o



Thank you


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> That's odd .3.
> iirc, dragons can only go down to 80% within one day??



It wasn't at 100% the previous day so I guess that is why but ugh. 

Anyway enough ranting, I need to train stuff.


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> It wasn't at 100% the previous day so I guess that is why but ugh.
> 
> Anyway enough ranting, I need to train stuff.



Ah, I see
If you're short on food, I'd be more than happy to send some over ^^


----------



## Naiad

> "I'll have the examples to you today"
> two days later
> hasn't started + won't respond to my PMs

I see that you're online and active like?? If you don't want to do it tell me so I can find another artist and won't waste my time waiting on you


----------



## Astro0

started coli grinding fo realz, got one derg up to lvl 25, other 2 from 14 to 21
made 275k in two days B)
why didnt i start doing this earlier??


----------



## PandaNikita

Does someone need breeding cards? lol I'm working on new breeding cards for the group hatchery :3 and new banners and such lol


Is this kawaii enough? hahaha






- - - Post Merge - - -

*Correction: working on itty bitty breeding cards XD


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> Does someone need breeding cards? lol I'm working on new breeding cards for the group hatchery :3 and new banners and such lol
> 
> 
> Is this kawaii enough? hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Correction: working on itty bitty breeding cards XD



Oh gosh they're so cute ; v ;
The WC girl reminds me of one of my own .o.







it's v kawaii uwu

ALSO I REALIZED THEYRE FAMILY FF
IM SORRY IM DUMB


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> Oh gosh they're so cute ; v ;
> The WC girl reminds me of one of my own .o.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's v kawaii uwu
> 
> ALSO I REALIZED THEYRE FAMILY FF
> IM SORRY IM DUMB


LOL I think I actually got the WC girl from you XD 

I wish I can help you do the breeding cards but I saw your post of 40 pairs lol and I have 20 pairs to do for the group hatchery @_@ I'm so sorry </3


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> LOL I think I actually got the WC girl from you XD
> 
> I wish I can help you do the breeding cards but I saw your post of 40 pairs lol and I have 20 pairs to do for the group hatchery @_@ I'm so sorry </3



//pats

I'm hoping the graphics person I hired gets back to me soon u v u
same about the 40 pairs tho OTL I thought about making them myself at first, but 40 is just too much :')


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> //pats
> 
> I'm hoping the graphics person I hired gets back to me soon u v u
> same about the 40 pairs tho OTL I thought about making them myself at first, but 40 is just too much :')


I hope so too D: lol that's a lot of pairs. I can help if they don't take the request lol it doesn't take too long to create breeding cards once you come up with a base : ) unless you resize dragons and go to scrying to predict hatchlings with different color of eyes @_@


----------



## Silversea

I guess its time for me to memorize all the holidays and their respective months because why not. How many of you know all the holidays according to each month without checking?


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> I guess its time for me to memorize all the holidays and their respective months because why not. How many of you know all the holidays according to each month without checking?



January - Ice
February - Shadow
June - Light
October - Plague
November - Earth

I basically only remember the ones that I've gone through welp


----------



## VioletPrincess

I know April is The Water Flights  Also Ice and Shadows now.


----------



## Xanarcah

Ice - Jan
Shadow - Feb
Wind - Mar
Water - April
Nature - May
Light - June
Lightning - July
Fire - Aug
Arcane - Sept
plague - Oct
Earth - Nov
NoN - Dec



I think? I'm trying to remember based off of Sprite prices. xD;


----------



## PandaNikita

I don't even know. I don't want to try to memorize things if it's not related to my classes because I might choke on exams hahaha


----------



## Naiad

Looking to buy the Valentine's CS pets/this month's CS pets for Treasure or Gems u v u

I also have exalt fodder to trade, if anyone's in need of that right now ^^


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> Looking to buy the Valentine's CS pets/this month's CS pets for Treasure or Gems u v u
> 
> I also have exalt fodder to trade, if anyone's in need of that right now ^^


What does it look like? 

also finally finished the design and now on to finishing all the pairs @_@


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> What does it look like?
> 
> also finally finished the design and now on to finishing all the pairs @_@



ahh it looks great u v u
For the Valentine's Pets, navigate to the main page of CS and click the yellow:






For the outcomes, I'm looking for these:


Spoiler





























some of them are in their grown stages, so they won't look exactly the same as their child counterparts ^^

Edit: As a side note, joining CS/getting pets on CS is completely free u v u
aka join and sell me pets plspls


----------



## PandaNikita

@Laf

I've seen the CS pets thing before but I forgot to bookmark it, can you please link me :C


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> @Laf
> 
> I've seen the CS pets thing before but I forgot to bookmark it, can you please link me :C



Here ya go u v u


----------



## Xanarcah

Someone's buying ACNL Bells with FR money, go go go everyone!


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> Here ya go u v u





Xanarcah said:


> Someone's buying ACNL Bells with FR money, go go go everyone!


@Laf thank you!
@Xan I wish I didn't reset my town T_T


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> Someone's buying ACNL Bells with FR money, go go go everyone!



I don't have my 3ds right now OTL
parents took it :")


----------



## Astro0

ayyyy hopefully they take some of my bells! thank you xan!


----------



## Naiad

OH YES
I got an example from the card maker u v u
It's so beautiful ahh ; v ;


----------



## PandaNikita

Lafiel said:


> OH YES
> I got an example from the card maker u v u
> It's so beautiful ahh ; v ;


It's so pretty : D I can't wait to see your hatchery with all these pairs : )


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> OH YES
> I got an example from the card maker u v u
> It's so beautiful ahh ; v ;



wow thats gorgeous @A@ i should pretend i have pairs so they can make me cards for no reason...


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> ayyyy hopefully they take some of my bells! thank you xan!



Oh good, someone got there. : D

I hope they buy from you ~


----------



## Naiad

PandaNikita said:


> It's so pretty : D I can't wait to see your hatchery with all these pairs : )



//hugs 
I can't wait either ; v ; I've actually wanted to do this all the way back in June when I first found Flight Rising OTL
4 months of waiting for Reg in October; then getting the cash to commission cards e v e running a hatchery seems really fun though



Shirohibiki said:


> wow thats gorgeous @A@ i should pretend i have pairs so they can make me cards for no reason...



yess 
Their prices are pretty cheap compared to the current market, tbh u v u + their work is easily one of the best
Here they are~


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> //hugs
> I can't wait either ; v ; I've actually wanted to do this all the way back in June when I first found Flight Rising OTL
> 4 months of waiting for Reg in October; then getting the cash to commission cards e v e running a hatchery seems really fun though
> 
> 
> 
> yess
> Their prices are pretty cheap compared to the current market, tbh u v u + their work is easily one of the best
> Here they are~



ooo ty for the link!! maybe ill get ones  for bridgette and her mates even tho i dont run a hatchery..... just to have them....


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> ooo ty for the link!! maybe ill get ones  for bridgette and her mates even tho i dont run a hatchery..... just to have them....



gogogo
everyone needs to swarm and toss money at them tbh

Also, Friday the 13th babbus u v u













Selling for:

15 kT Each
or
30 Gems Each


----------



## Shirohibiki

I CANT STOP MYSELF I NEED THE SECOND ONE LAF
nikki no dont do it you have too many dergs
nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
bye money


----------



## Astro0

if anyone has any fodder they would like to get rid of i'd love to buy to stock up for the start of the push for shadow's festival!  i have 5 spots atm!


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> Looking to buy the Valentine's CS pets/this month's CS pets for Treasure or Gems u v u
> 
> I also have exalt fodder to trade, if anyone's in need of that right now ^^



hhh u made me go back on and now im addicted 

thanks a lot laf ; v ;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> Hey I'm having trouble putting an image into one of my dragons bio. I'm using the imgur link and its just not working??



Are you using the BBCode







 brackets?
And make sure you're using the correct file, it should end in .gif/.png/.jpg ^^


----------



## gnoixaim

Lafiel said:


> ahh it looks great u v u
> For the Valentine's Pets, navigate to the main page of CS and click the yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the outcomes, I'm looking for these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some of them are in their grown stages, so they won't look exactly the same as their child counterparts ^^
> 
> Edit: As a side note, joining CS/getting pets on CS is completely free u v u
> aka join and sell me pets plspls



Hi bby, I think I have the ones you're looking for. i don't know what the hell i'm doing

click hereeeeeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and Valentine's baby boys <3 



Spoiler


----------



## PandaNikita

@mia: the lavender one is gorgeous. I got crystal faes for my v-day dragons OTL

@Astro0 thank you for this magnificent piece ;_____; <3 <3 <3 <3 



Spoiler











I finally put Stina's gifts in my dragon bios and *note: it took me awhile because I had to save in between putting text and images, if I didn't it would delete everything


----------



## Nanobyte

My dergs are starving and my babies are still stuck in their eggs ;v; 
i am a bad mother


----------



## Nanobyte

Lafiel said:


> gogogo
> everyone needs to swarm and toss money at them tbh
> 
> Also, Friday the 13th babbus u v u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selling for:
> 
> 15 kT Each
> or
> 30 Gems Each



Nice babbies >3<


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> if anyone has any fodder they would like to get rid of i'd love to buy to stock up for the start of the push for shadow's festival!  i have 5 spots atm!




Dom partners!

- - - Post Merge - - -

We should team up lol


----------



## Naiad

gnoixaim said:


> Hi bby, I think I have the ones you're looking for. i don't know what the hell i'm doing
> 
> click hereeeeeeeee
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh and Valentine's baby boys <3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ahh, how much would you like for them? ; v ; ty for the Rose btw bb xxx


----------



## Aryxia

I've got quite a few hatchlings up for grabs. The spirals were born today ^.^


Spoiler


----------



## Peisinoe

The exalt bonuses...

I have a dragon that fits them all!!
First time ever for me


----------



## Astro0

sniped a girl for fodder, levelled her up to lvl 7.... kinda fell in love! triple obsidian, unfortunate genes but could be soooo cute!




i dunno what to do! keep her as part of a coli team? or exalt her to the shadow mama for the festival? help!


----------



## Astro0

cute babies!
10k each, will take fodder as payment! 5 day old hatchies or adults ^_^








XYX




XYX
i wish i could keep em, they're too cute!


----------



## f11

Astro0 said:


> sniped a girl for fodder, levelled her up to lvl 7.... kinda fell in love! triple obsidian, unfortunate genes but could be soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno what to do! keep her as part of a coli team? or exalt her to the shadow mama for the festival? help!


I'd keep it.


----------



## Peisinoe

Astro0 said:


> sniped a girl for fodder, levelled her up to lvl 7.... kinda fell in love! triple obsidian, unfortunate genes but could be soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno what to do! keep her as part of a coli team? or exalt her to the shadow mama for the festival? help!



Would you change a lot of the genes? I think you could probably find a trip obs WC later on in nice genes. Triple colors are usually in abundance


----------



## nard

Astro0 said:


> sniped a girl for fodder, levelled her up to lvl 7.... kinda fell in love! triple obsidian, unfortunate genes but could be soooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno what to do! keep her as part of a coli team? or exalt her to the shadow mama for the festival? help!



if you don't want her, all take her!! crackle is my weakness

id say keep her!


----------



## Creeper$

Hey guys, ive been hatching ugly basic noc babs right?? So i put them on AH for 1t below minimum. They were bought and exalted immediately (expected). I sold three at 7999 each, and the owners lost around 6k. Ive been doing this, and the profit is pretty good.

- - - Post Merge - - -

in other news, i expanded my lair and the next one is 90k.
But i bought these two!!







(hot damn, if he was a wc...)

My first crystals!!


----------



## VioletPrincess

I leveled 3 SD to 7 and sold them to nature for 16850 each. They really wanted those dragons. I only paid 6k for them when they were babies. I got 6 more that I am leveling this afternoon. Anyone know of anyone paying good money for exalts?


----------



## Peisinoe

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I leveled 3 SD to 7 and sold them to nature for 16850 each. They really wanted those dragons. I only paid 6k for them when they were babies. I got 6 more that I am leveling this afternoon. Anyone know of anyone paying good money for exalts?



Well i'm buying adults at 8k each.

Unleveled pricing


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> Well i'm buying adults at 8k each.
> 
> Unleveled pricing



I'll have some leveled dragons to send your way later ~

Same arrangement as usual.


----------



## Naiad

ahh, kiena's build works so well for me when it comes to fodder ; A ;
I can't believe I didn't use it before


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Peisinoe

new update what


----------



## Shirohibiki

[gurgles] if anyone comes across a renaming scroll that isnt 1k over MP price i would love it. ive been staring at MP for like an hour and havent seen a single one.


----------



## tamagotchi

WOW steelhound accent looks real neat, want it. lol.


----------



## nard

Shirohibiki said:


> [gurgles] if anyone comes across a renaming scroll that isnt 1k over MP price i would love it. ive been staring at MP for like an hour and havent seen a single one.



check your messages :^)


----------



## Shirohibiki

Fuzzling said:


> check your messages :^)



thank you so so much <3333


----------



## Naiad

Decided to keep this pretty babbu instead of selling:







no regrets u v u


----------



## f11

Lafiel said:


> Decided to keep this pretty babbu instead of selling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no regrets u v u


reminds me of mine OwO


----------



## Naiad

Crys said:


> reminds me of mine OwO



Ahh, that's probably because he's her uncle u v u
Kaya is the granddaughter of one of my pairs ^^ i was all pumped to ask you for her as a studdette ; v;


----------



## Kiikay

Wildclaw for sale


----------



## f11

Spoiler: selling 8k each















 send a cr if interested.


----------



## Xanarcah

Selling some eyeburner Imps~













I got one girl and one boy. : D


----------



## PandaNikita

Xanarcah said:


> Selling some eyeburner Imps~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got one girl and one boy. : D


TWINNNSSS!! Also I didn't know you were plague : D


----------



## Xanarcah

PandaNikita said:


> TWINNNSSS!! Also I didn't know you were plague : D



The parents have the same colors/genes, so I'm going to get aaaall the same eyeburner babies every month. : D Maybe it's kinda boring, but they're really pretty. Also, just about no one does Imps. So I had to do an Imp pair. 


Yesss! : D 

I've always been in plague, I love it here. < 3


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Oh gosh you twisted my arm Xanarcah. I bought that adorable girl


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Oh gosh you twisted my arm Xanarcah. I bought that adorable girl



Excellent, thanks for buying! : D I love the way their colors clash and blend in different places. 



Cuppycakez said:


> PASTEL!!
> I think I want one........



You should buy the other one~ Keep the tradition of dragon siblings among TBT members going. xD; 




They're both named after DDR songs, in case you were curious. >.>


----------



## VioletPrincess

If she doesn't then I will snatch him


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> If she doesn't then I will snatch him



Haha, if you decide you want him, let me know and I'll take him out of the AH and CR him over for a bit of a discount.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ah thank you, I will wait to see if Cuppycakez would like him first.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Goodbye skin fund. Hello little imperial!! Also Sakura if you want him, you can have him for 30k if you'd like to have them both.  I like him, but you got here first!!
> 
> I bought him, but if you like he can totally live with his sis!! I don't mind sending him your way.



You two are glorious, thanks for buying!

Hope you can settle where they're going to live. xD


----------



## VioletPrincess

Aw are you sure  I don't mind just having one. I am glad that he got a home with a TBT member though  If you do decide you don't want him then send me a CR.

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL goes looking for exalt fodder and finds this lovely girl. I have been wanting a Tundra : )


----------



## PandaNikita

I need lair space, 3 more eggs hatching in a few days T_T

Send a CR with a reasonable price and I'll accept : )

I'll most likely exalt or give to S a t a n i to exalt 8D
















- - - Post Merge - - -

***Also the snapper looks like he has a butt chin @_@


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you so much. Are you sure that was enough? I can send you some more treasure. I still have the rest of the week to save up for the festival. Doing pretty good. I am putting the extra in my vault so I don't spend it: )


----------



## Peisinoe

lol i love crackld 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah in AH if you want i can cr something cheaper


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Cuppycakez said:


> Nah, I'm just glad they found a home with each other!



Thank you. They look lovely together.

S a t a n i, I would love that Female Coatl. I will have to wait a couple of days to get some babies out of my lair. Probably just going to exalt them when they grow up.


----------



## Peisinoe

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Thank you. They look lovely together.
> 
> S a t a n i, I would love that Female Coatl. I will have to wait a couple of days to get some babies out of my lair. Probably just going to exalt them when they grow up.



I can hold her for you if you want.


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> I need lair space, 3 more eggs hatching in a few days T_T
> 
> Send a CR with a reasonable price and I'll accept : )
> 
> I'll most likely exalt or give to S a t a n i to exalt 8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ***Also the snapper looks like he has a butt chin @_@



im so tempted by the blood girl.....oh ,, ,, no i cant..., i ,,,must resist,,

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm i sent a CR idk if thats enough tho


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> im so tempted by the blood girl.....oh ,, ,, no i cant..., i ,,,must resist,,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> nvm i sent a CR idk if thats enough tho



yeah that's cool : ) I accepted! Thank you : D


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> yeah that's cool : ) I accepted! Thank you : D



thank YOU for the gorg girl <3

ugh i really want an irishim nocturne but i have... no idea... what colors i want. I: and im also broke af who the hell only has 30k lolllll


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> thank YOU for the gorg girl <3
> 
> ugh i really want an irishim nocturne but i have... no idea... what colors i want. I: and im also broke af who the hell only has 30k lolllll


I just breed some nocs from my new pair. I'm glad they went/going to lock and stina 
I was actually expecting them to both be iri/shim haha


----------



## Shirohibiki

PandaNikita said:


> I just breed some nocs from my new pair. I'm glad they went/going to lock and stina
> I was actually expecting them to both be iri/shim haha



i wouldve liked that male, but sadly i dont really like noc males. x-x and im guessing hes p expensive anyway lol


----------



## Naiad

Selling these Frozen Valentine Coatls <3


----------



## PandaNikita

Shirohibiki said:


> i wouldve liked that male, but sadly i dont really like noc males. x-x and im guessing hes p expensive anyway lol


Noooo I sell pretty cheap lol I guess people don't really know because I usually only get sales from people in the FR LINE group OTL



Lafiel said:


> Selling these Frozen Valentine Coatls <3



*They* are so perfect @___@ triple ice with ice eyes ahhh


----------



## nard

idk if i should sell my opaline wings

1. MONEY

2. i like it but i dont even own any ridgebacks??

; v ; pls help me decide what to do


----------



## VioletPrincess

S a t a n i said:


> I can hold her for you if you want.



Oops sorry, I fell asleep. That would be great. I am hoping to expand tomorrow.



Lafiel said:


> Selling these Frozen Valentine Coatls <3



:O Lafiel I would love to get the male. They are gorgeous. I am a little squeezed on space right now. I will see if I can get the treasure today to expand. So many pretty dragons.


----------



## Peisinoe

Fuzzling said:


> idk if i should sell my opaline wings
> 
> 1. MONEY
> 
> 2. i like it but i dont even own any ridgebacks??
> 
> ; v ; pls help me decide what to do



Well, do you really need the treasure now?
They will only go up in price. It'll just take awhile.


----------



## nard

S a t a n i said:


> Well, do you really need the treasure now?
> They will only go up in price. It'll just take awhile.



Ah, not really. Thanks though, I forgot about inflation... e v e


----------



## Xanarcah

Used to your advantage, inflation is a beautiful beautiful thing. 


Anyone remember when I said I made an awful series of purchases and had like 12 Dracolich accents that had dropped so far in value that I would lose a ton of treasure if I sold them at the time? 

It turns out that they're worth 140k each now.


----------



## nard

Xanarcah said:


> Used to your advantage, inflation is a beautiful beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> Anyone remember when I said I made an awful series of purchases and had like 12 Dracolich accents that had dropped so far in value that I would lose a ton of treasure if I sold them at the time?
> 
> It turns out that they're worth 140k each now.



oh my 

at least monies!! sell em and get a mil+ of treasuree


waiting for the gala skin/accent prices to go up hhh


----------



## Xanarcah

Fuzzling said:


> oh my
> 
> at least monies!! sell em and get a mil+ of treasuree
> 
> 
> waiting for the gala skin/accent prices to go up hhh



I've basically recovered the amount I spent on them, so I think I'm going to keep them around for longer and see how high the prices go. : D It's a really nice accent, I'm sure it'll go up a lot more.


----------



## Peisinoe

Before I exalt

12k


----------



## infinikitten

Oh my god. There were Valentine's Day dragons and I didn't even know! I was so wrapped up in Animal Crossing and marathoning Flapjack. :| I meant to grab a birthday dragon yesterday as well... looks like I'll have to harass fellow water-flighters and see if anyone hatched a pretty nest yesterday.


----------



## Xanarcah

infinikitten said:


> Oh my god. There were Valentine's Day dragons and I didn't even know! I was so wrapped up in Animal Crossing and marathoning Flapjack. :| I meant to grab a birthday dragon yesterday as well... looks like I'll have to harass fellow water-flighters and see if anyone hatched a pretty nest yesterday.



There were tons of people hatching VDay nests, I'm sure if you make a Looking For thread in the forums you'll get flooded with pretty hatchlings.  Same for nests hatched yesterday. 


Happy birthday~


----------



## Silversea

49 of your dragons went hungry.

Oh dear where did all my food go XD. Time to convert things.


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> Before I exalt
> 
> 12k



**** im in love with the first one....... ni KK I NO,,,,,,, im literally broke but i want it sobs,,,,,, i need to save for so many things and yet. n o i cant


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> 49 of your dragons went hungry.
> 
> Oh dear where did all my food go XD. Time to convert things.



I feel like there is never enough food. o: 


Are you back from your holiday?


----------



## nard

infinikitten said:


> Oh my god. There were Valentine's Day dragons and I didn't even know! I was so wrapped up in Animal Crossing and marathoning Flapjack. :| I meant to grab a birthday dragon yesterday as well... looks like I'll have to harass fellow water-flighters and see if anyone hatched a pretty nest yesterday.



i have a valentine's day dragon left!! 18k in the AH, but 13k if you send a crossroads ( if you want it of course )


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah said:


> I feel like there is never enough food. o:
> 
> 
> Are you back from your holiday?



Yes so I should be back on schedule now. Sorry for the weird payment times. I'll need to go back and see if I missed any days.


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> Yes so I should be back on schedule now. Sorry for the weird payment times. I'll need to go back and see if I missed any days.



Welcome back!


I think payments have been coming in once every 2 or 3 days, but I'm fine with that since you weren't really using them during that time, and neither was I.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Cuppycakez said:


> Someone pinged me because they're selling their kick starter familiars. Like..I.....meh. I don't have half of a half of a fourth of a fraction of what I'd need to even offer.  But I WANTT THEM.
> I'm honestly more interested in collecting the familiars then I am dragons right now



I feel you. o: I really want a Bone Fiend. But but but. Like 120k gems. 

Collecting familiars feels much more rewarding to me. Like making progress towards an achievement.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

does anyone play shock switch?? cause im really bad at tidal trouble and i hate it so i was wondering if shock switch was viable.


----------



## Peisinoe

Shirohibiki said:


> does anyone play shock switch?? cause im really bad at tidal trouble and i hate it so i was wondering if shock switch was viable.



Shock switch is nice but I feel like the payout is bad :/

Also did you want the imp female? If not ill go exalt her now lol


----------



## Xanarcah

Look who finally got her genes~


----------



## Naiad

Just hatched these bright SDs u v u







Perfect for Mardis Gras <3​
- - - Post Merge - - -



S a t a n i said:


> Shock switch is nice but I feel like the payout is bad :/
> 
> Also did you want the imp female? If not ill go exalt her now lol



//whispers 

If Shiro doesn't take her I will ; v ;


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Look who finally got her genes~



She's beautiful. Sign me up for a hatchling  oh and if you breed that beautiful blue imp please remember me 


I just played a round of shock switch. 34 minutes and I got 11625 treasure. I like tidal trouble but it lags really bad for me.


----------



## Peisinoe

Lafiel said:


> Just hatched these bright SDs u v u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for Mardis Gras <3​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> //whispers
> 
> If Shiro doesn't take her I will ; v ;



If Shiro doesnt want her I'll CR you


----------



## Xanarcah

Got a 2 egg nest from my newely gened Imp pair. 

Well then. 

Love you guys too. .-.


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> Shock switch is nice but I feel like the payout is bad :/
> 
> Also did you want the imp female? If not ill go exalt her now lol



so what do i have to be good at tidal trouble or??? weh

and nah i think im gonna skip out. gotta save space. thank you tho :>


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> She's beautiful. Sign me up for a hatchling  oh and if you breed that beautiful blue imp please remember me



Which blue Imp? I have a bunch now. xD;


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Xanarcah said:


> Which blue Imp? I have a bunch now. xD;



Frozen, your 5 digit beauty


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> Mehhhhhh go check the AH and look at the Bone Fiends price
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also, I don't play Tidal Trouble as it has terrible payout (from what it seems like, 200 treasure a puzzle no thnks)



what d oyou play then?


----------



## FireNinja1

SakuraPrimrose said:


> She's beautiful. Sign me up for a hatchling  oh and if you breed that beautiful blue imp please remember me
> 
> 
> I just played a round of shock switch. 34 minutes and I got 11625 treasure. I like tidal trouble but it lags really bad for me.


11k for half an hour? P bad payout if you ask me. I just stick to the Coli to grind and sell when I'm in need to some quick kT.


----------



## Xanarcah

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Frozen, your 5 digit beauty



Oh, I'm probably not going to breed her again. xD; 

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

I hate shock switch, pretty good at it but it messes up a lot of just goes blank -_- I was close to the lowest high score then it said my plugin pooped out which isn't true. I usually play the Runestone matching game and I can hit max in an hour and a half or two hours! So the payout is definitely not that great for shock switch if you got 11K for 30 minutes.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Cuppycakez said:


> Coli grinding for drops isn't worth it for me as I never get much. Even from selling things.


@____@ I think about 30-60 minutes of coli grinding for me gives me 50K when I sell unneeded items from the hoard


----------



## gnoixaim

Cuppycakez said:


> Coli grinding for drops isn't worth it for me as I never get much. Even from selling things.





PandaNikita said:


> @____@ I think about 30-60 minutes of coli grinding for me gives me 50K when I sell unneeded items from the hoard



That's why you sell the level 25's + all the familiars you get 8)))))


----------



## VioletPrincess

I like grinding in the coliseum but it lags for me so much that it takes forever to level up a derg to 7. It takes like 7 - 10 seconds to make 1 strike. I don't know why it lags like that. For the first battle it goes really fast. If it was like that then I would be doing that all day.  But after either the first battle it starts lagging for me. Does anyone know how to fix it? I use google chrome for a browser. I have even cleared my cache, cookies and history and it still lags.


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> That's why you sell the level 25's + all the familiars you get 8)))))


Yusshhhhh I need to sell my duplicate familiars, I keep forgetting. Yesterday I gave love to all my familiars and had to keep switching them out because I don't have enough dragons T_T

- - - Post Merge - - -



SakuraPrimrose said:


> I like grinding in the coliseum but it lags for me so much that it takes forever to level up a derg to 7. It takes like 7 - 10 seconds to make 1 strike. I don't know why it lags like that. For the first battle it goes really fast. If it was like that then I would be doing that all day.  But after either the first battle it starts lagging for me. Does anyone know how to fix it? I use google chrome for a browser. I have even cleared my cache, cookies and history and it still lags.


Maybe it's just your computer? My computer is intel core i5 which general runs pretty fast and some people don't believe me when it took me two hours to get 75k in the matching game @___@


----------



## VioletPrincess

It's an intel core i3 so yeah that might be it. I got the computer that the budget could afford  Plus all the point and click is hard on my hands so that doesn't help.


----------



## Peisinoe

It's all up to preference for fairground games. Some people are better at certain games than others. 

While it is a good way to make T, the cap limits you. So after you reach cap I say Coli is your next best bet. Especially if you exalt or sell trained dragons. 
Sell your drops (seafood all the way) and you make a good amount of money.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

I like to keep it in there. Not tempted to spend it. I am almost at my goal


----------



## Xanarcah

The vault does absolutely nothing for discouraging me from spending money. xD; I mostly just use it to store money over a certain amount so I don't accidentally misclick and end up buying something overpriced that I didn't mean to.


----------



## Naiad

I put money in the vault and then forget about it oops u v u

Guess that's good emergency money.


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> It's all up to preference for fairground games. Some people are better at certain games than others.
> 
> While it is a good way to make T, the cap limits you. So after you reach cap I say Coli is your next best bet. Especially if you exalt or sell trained dragons.
> Sell your drops (seafood all the way) and you make a good amount of money.



BUT I NEED TO KEEP THE SEAFOOD BECAUSE IM ALWAYS SO LOW ON IT I HATE YOU COATLS AND WHATEVER ELSE IS BINGING ON MY SEAFOOD

maybe i should just say **** it and buy gems to make money since apparently i cant do it the normal way. -is garbage-


----------



## Naiad

//whispers 

Star Crest is almost done u v u



​


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> I'm always scared to put money in my Vault ;-;




Do ittttt. Especially if you end up forgetting. Once you go to vault and see it you're like woah when did I put that in there. It's an amazing feeling


----------



## Peisinoe

4 eggs and no double azures ;(
ADults will be exalted in a few hours



Spoiler: 20k


----------



## Silversea

I like tidal trouble but sometimes the random generator sucks and you can't finish the puzzle because it won't give you the element that is right in your face.

Xanarcah it looks like most of the days I did actually get payments every 24 hours, save last week where there were spaces here and there. But I can send more bells if you want.

Also I was just thinking about how people get awesome things from Pinkerton just as I get an ambush from the pile. Ok then, no complaints from me.


----------



## fup10k

Spoiler: I have some cry/facet dragons i'm willing to trade for tbt or bells if that's allowed









I have a white/white/white cry/face/gembond skydancers left over from my nest of 5  I'm taking 600gems or 600tbt for him.

I also have





 this beauty for 250 gems, or 200tbt 
and


The SD is ice/maize/ice


----------



## Silversea

I'll do a white/white/white cry/face/gembond skydancers for 600 tbt.


----------



## fup10k

Silversea said:


> I'll do a white/white/white cry/face/gembond skydancers for 600 tbt.



Sorry you had to PM me, i hadn't seen this lol. You can send me the crossroads, i'm fup10k on FR as well


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Xanarcah

Silversea said:


> I like tidal trouble but sometimes the random generator sucks and you can't finish the puzzle because it won't give you the element that is right in your face.
> 
> Xanarcah it looks like most of the days I did actually get payments every 24 hours, save last week where there were spaces here and there. But I can send more bells if you want.
> 
> Also I was just thinking about how people get awesome things from Pinkerton just as I get an ambush from the pile. Ok then, no complaints from me.



I'm at work right now (lunch break ~) but I can screenshot my tbt history when I get home.

Congrats on your ambush! I still have yet to get one of those from Pinkerton.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> I love the idea of the vault but I heard that it can glitch out. But whatever, I'll wing it!



I've never had any problems with it, and I  deposit/withdraw like 15 times a day. That is not even an exaggeration, unfortunately. Sometimes I wonder why I even bother putting money in there.


----------



## Silversea

Yeah just let me know what I owe you and I'll send over my life savings.

I know I'm close to getting another to 25 so I'll be able to send back one of the rental dragons then.


----------



## Xanarcah

Haha, you've been leveling for a long time! Are you ready for the festival next week?


----------



## VioletPrincess

How often do they restock the marketplace? Is it just random?


----------



## Peisinoe

SakuraPrimrose said:


> How often do they restock the marketplace? Is it just random?




Depends on what you're looking for. 

Look at swipp trades and they restock about every 5 minutes according to the timer. It's random apparel mostly, limited genes and everything else.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Trying to catch the marketplace familiars  I just missed out on a Peacock Firebird and a Buttersnake this morning.


----------



## infinikitten

I didn't even know Peacock Firebirds were a thing until just now. Shows how fast they sell I guess.

Which buttersnake were you looking for? I'm still hunting for that rainbow-y one myself.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Looking for the Mimic and Mottled ones.


----------



## Silversea

I've seen every marketplace familiar at least 10 times except peacock firebird. I don't know if they are rarer but they tend to sell the most in the auction house compared to other marketplace familiars.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Xanarcah said:


> Haha, you've been leveling for a long time! Are you ready for the festival next week?



No not really. I spent most of my holiday not doing Flight Rising so I'm behind.

They'd all be 25 in less than a week if I dedicated the time to it...just haven't had the time recently.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I saw it, clicked on it and it was already gone T_T Oh well I find it eventually.


----------



## Silversea

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I saw it, clicked on it and it was already gone T_T Oh well I find it eventually.



I eventually just bought one off the auction house for 30k. I've actually never seen peacock firebird in the marketplace and I can make 30k quick enough. Could take months before I can see one in the marketplace let alone buy one.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## FireNinja1

I have 2 ambush but my team is pretty much complete...3 farm builds 2 ef builds...should I put them on the AH, sell em, or what?


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> How much is it?  I want to practice sniping for the shadow fest



Sniping what, exactly? .o.
Skins tend to go pretty slowly tbh


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> Sniping what, exactly? .o.
> Skins tend to go pretty slowly tbh



Sniping is just when you buy something really quickly after it has been put up, usually when racing against other people who want the same thing.


----------



## fup10k

Spoiler: More dergs i'm selling for tbt









Ice/maize/ice crystal/facet/gembond male skydancer
250 gems or 300tbt





white/white/white crystal/facet/gembond male skydancer
600 gems or 600 tbt 





Crystal/facet/smoke Rose/ice/black male skydancer
100 gems or 200 tbt





Silver/obsidian/coal ripple/current/underbely female nocturne
200 tbt



I just wanted to post everything I have for sale, i need the lair room lol. You guys can pm me to buy or haggle


----------



## Peisinoe

Cuppycakez said:


> How much is it?  I want to practice sniping for the shadow fest



Get shadow member to help you! Dom discount girrl

- - - Post Merge - - -



FireNinja1 said:


> I have 2 ambush but my team is pretty much complete...3 farm builds 2 ef builds...should I put them on the AH, sell em, or what?



Save until ambush prices rise? Like 80k or more. If you don't desperately need the money now then wait.


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> Sniping is just when you buy something really quickly after it has been put up, usually when racing against other people who want the same thing.




Quote Originally Posted by Lafiel  
*Sniping what, *exactly? .o.
Skins tend to go pretty slowly tbh

I wanted to know what they were practicing sniping _for_ in the Shadow Festival. I know what sniping is ^^;


----------



## Shirohibiki

fup10k said:


> Spoiler: More dergs i'm selling for tbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry/face/spines Charcoal/grey/white female spiral
> she is 100 gems or 200tbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice/maize/ice crystal/facet/gembond male skydancer
> 250 gems or 300tbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> white/white/white crystal/facet/gembond male skydancer
> 600 gems or 600 tbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal/facet/smoke Rose/ice/black male skydancer
> 100 gems or 200 tbt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver/obsidian/coal ripple/current/underbely female nocturne
> 200 tbt
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to post everything I have for sale, i need the lair room lol. You guys can pm me to buy or haggle



can i buy the spiral for TBT? qvq


----------



## Xanarcah

Skins go slowly unless it's close to the last day.

Last festival, I didn't have them money for a full set of skins until like 10pm Saturday. My friend and I were madly trying to snipe them. 30 skins gone  in the blink of an eye, it was insane.

Don't be like me, get them early  in the week. XD;


----------



## Silversea

Lafiel said:


> Quote Originally Posted by Lafiel
> *Sniping what, *exactly? .o.
> Skins tend to go pretty slowly tbh
> 
> I wanted to know what they were practicing sniping _for_ in the Shadow Festival. I know what sniping is ^^;



I misunderstood then, thought it was a reply to the peacock firebird conversation (where the topic was buying firebirds) and then sniping came up.


----------



## Xanarcah

So I bought this boy for my Mire build dragon, and he totally reminds me of a plum tree. 







Just gotta shell out for another full set of stones AGAIN and train him up WHAT ANOTHER ONE, and I'll be good to go!

I am totally going to level fodder with a plum tree.


----------



## Naiad

Xanarcah said:


> So I bought this boy for my Mire build dragon, and he totally reminds me of a plum tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta shell out for another full set of stones AGAIN and train him up WHAT ANOTHER ONE, and I'll be good to go!
> 
> I am totally going to level fodder with a plum tree.



Cutie omg 

Just got 2 more Level 25s for 20k+115 Gems from a person quitting FR u v u
Now I have a team for exalt fodder and one for farming yayy 
;u ;


----------



## Xanarcah

Lafiel said:


> Cutie omg
> 
> Just got 2 more Level 25s for 20k+115 Gems from a person quitting FR u v u
> Now I have a team for exalt fodder and one for farming yayy
> ;u ;



Isn't he? : D I think I spent a couple weeks looking for an Arcane dragon I really liked. If I have to train and keep him for basically ever, I've gotta choose one carefully. 

That is a FANTASTIC deal. o: post them so I can oogle? : D


----------



## Naiad

And the girl's mate u v u





//prods in hatchery




i need more business OTL​


----------



## VioletPrincess

He is beautiful. I have just started reading up on the mire leveling method so I will be looking for one soon too. Probable after the festival. Still working on getting my last dragon to 25.


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## VioletPrincess

Does it matter the type of derg that you have for leveling in the kelp beds? Like Plague Water and such.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Xanarcah said:


> So I bought this boy for my Mire build dragon, and he totally reminds me of a plum tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just gotta shell out for another full set of stones AGAIN and train him up WHAT ANOTHER ONE, and I'll be good to go!
> 
> I am totally going to level fodder with a plum tree.



that is one hot plum tree

and gz to your teams laf  i should train a farming team separate from my exalt team :I

also... so okay. i have these two dragons that i got as gifts from this thread a while back, where if you were sad the person would send you a dragon and write them a little bio to make you feel better. they also sent apparel with them. my problem is, idk how much i can do with them...? i guess i could gene them, make them actually pretty, though im not so sure i can do it with the mirrors colors. but i cant give them away, right? so what do you guys think? i think i can do something with kiril. but not so much reanna.


----------



## Naiad

She makes a really pretty Fae tbh u v u











with and without UB​


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> She makes a really pretty Fae tbh u v u
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with and without UB​



i mightve forgotten to mention i hate all 4 of the starter breeds and snappers lmfao oops. and i dont really like any genes but iri/shim,,, im trash
i played around with them and found that i could make the triple blood look okay, even though i dont like triples, but that mirror is not doing well. s: but i mean... what else can i do with them??


----------



## VioletPrincess

Well I guess I have plans for the twins I got from you Xanarcah (and CuppyCakez). I will be leveling them up for an exalt team  Kiena's Guide recommends Plague or Shadow dragons for the Kelp Beds. Also while examining stats for the dragons I have now I discovered I have an arcane already. Glad I don't have to go looking for one. Yay.


----------



## Naiad

Played around with scrying some more u v u
tbh I think she's really adorable which is weird BC I usually only like Irishims too??


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> Played around with scrying some more u v u
> tbh I think she's really adorable which is weird BC I usually only like Irishims too??



yknow, i guess she doesnt look half bad as a skydancer. id have to give her iri tho. cant stand ripple. oh my god this is too expensive :') why.jpg
im guessing giving her away woudl be unethical of me right


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> yknow, i guess she doesnt look half bad as a skydancer. id have to give her iri tho. cant stand ripple. oh my god this is too expensive :') why.jpg
> im guessing giving her away woudl be unethical of me right



yes unless u give her to me xx
tbh I think Iri looks kinda plain on her??


----------



## Shirohibiki

Lafiel said:


> yes unless u give her to me xx
> tbh I think Iri looks kinda plain on her??



o **** wait i just gave her crystal
_o dang_
SHE IS HELLA W THAT CRYFACE... WHOA ,,, inb4 i spend 100$ on her like i did my one wildclaw (no **** wildclaw scrolls seriously)
but now...now i want to turn her into a cryface skydancer. ****

tfw skydancer scrolls are 400k


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> o **** wait i just gave her crystal
> _o dang_
> SHE IS HELLA W THAT CRYFACE... WHOA ,,, inb4 i spend 100$ on her like i did my one wildclaw (no **** wildclaw scrolls seriously)
> but now...now i want to turn her into a cryface skydancer. ****
> 
> tfw skydancer scrolls are 400k



//softly pats

Dragons :')


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

Cuppycakez said:


> OH MY GOSH REANNA WAS BORN A DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY. <3 I'm sorry I just got excited.
> 
> 
> But it was really nice of them to give you dragons and cheer you up!!



oooh, thats neat!!
the thread might still be going if anyone wants dergs 4 their sads. i think geneing them is my best bet but holy **** geneing dergs is expensive god


----------



## Peisinoe

She's nice Shiro...you know if she's too expensive to gene I'll take her...lol her colors are beautiful.


----------



## Naiad

Cuppycakez said:


> OH MY GOSH REANNA WAS BORN A DAY AFTER MY BIRTHDAY. <3 I'm sorry I just got excited.
> 
> 
> But it was really nice of them to give you dragons and cheer you up!!



lmao I just realized that we have the same birthday

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> oooh, thats neat!!
> the thread might still be going if anyone wants dergs 4 their sads. i think geneing them is my best bet but holy **** geneing dergs is expensive god



I do u v u
Link plsssss <3


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

S a t a n i said:


> She's nice Shiro...you know if she's too expensive to gene I'll take her...lol her colors are beautiful.



i believe it would be rude of me to give her away ): i really want to gene her now that i figured out cryface looks good on her though... i DONT WANT TO SPEND MORE MONEY ON THIS STUPID DRAGON GAME IVE ALREADY SHELLED OUT OVER A HUNDRED STOP EATING MY MONEY



Lafiel said:


> lmao I just realized that we have the same birthday
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I do u v u
> Link plsssss <3



im going to have to go scouring because i honestly dont remember what it was, ill get back to you on that


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Astro0

what sorta dragons do you guys buy to lvl up to 25 to sell for profit? like are there any breeds/genes that sell really well or anything?


----------



## Naiad

oh yes








are going to hatch a nest of three tomorrow u v u
They'll probably be 30-40k each ^^
If anyone wants to reserve one, I'll bump it down to 25k


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Shirohibiki

ok yeah ive lost the thread entirely. i went through all my bookmarks, couldnt find it, and have no freaking clue as to where it would be in the forums. u_u i could check their parents, but honestly, im sure many dragons were donated to that person.... so... gjkdfgfd im sorry ;; MAYBE IF FORUM SEARCH WAS WORKING GEE THATD BE SWELL

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> Also, I have a level 25 to sell if anyone is interested!  White/Ice/Ice, Basic/Basic/Basic, 8 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone knows what a good price to try and sell her for, let me know? Terrible at pricing



aint plain lvl 25s, unstoned, go for 200k? and stoned go for 400k+? i thought that was the case. might be old info tho.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lafiel said:


> oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are going to hatch a nest of three tomorrow u v u
> They'll probably be 30-40k each ^^
> If anyone wants to reserve one, I'll bump it down to 25k



wheeze
theyre pretty
i might..,,, oh my god I NEED TO STOP BUYING DRAGONS HOLY **** ILL NEVER GENE ANYTHING OR AHVE ANY SPACE IF I KEEP BUYING, BAD DOG

no ok but the point is i want one i think. ill take a look at the hatchlings after rollover


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hatched these little gems this morning.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel: oh my gosh
They're adorable!, If I see one I like tomorrow, I may just pick one up for the sake of pastels.
Also:





*SOON*
I'm still trying to figure out prices for them, Luna I bought for 150 gems, so thats around 76K, and I bought the male for 20k.


----------



## Silversea

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hatched these little gems this morning.



Teal cryface looks good on a coatl omg.


----------



## Xanarcah

Astro0 said:


> what sorta dragons do you guys buy to lvl up to 25 to sell for profit? like are there any breeds/genes that sell really well or anything?



I don't level dragons for resale, but I usually see people looking for imps and coatls. The nicer the colors/genes, the more likely they are to buy. I'd stick with more universally appealing combos, like irishim gem/smoke/circuit, or maybe a nice crystal if you find a nice looking one for cheap.


----------



## Peisinoe

Xanarcah said:


> I don't level dragons for resale, but I usually see people looking for imps and coatls. The nicer the colors/genes, the more likely they are to buy. I'd stick with more universally appealing combos, like irishim gem/smoke/circuit, or maybe a nice crystal if you find a nice looking one for cheap.




I do level 19s and they sell well. Same details as Xan stated above. You can sell them for 160k-200k?

I usually see level 25s for 200k for non TGs -250k for TGs


----------



## Naiad

One of the pretties already sold u v u







> Sky/Pink/Rose
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> 
> M a l e
> 
> 35k or 70 Gems










> Sky/Pink/Rose
> Iridescent/Shimmer/Smoke
> 
> M a l e
> 
> 35k or 70 Gems


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


>


*pets*
Laf, can you hold him for me for a bit?. I'm doing a sniping order right now. I can still pay the full 35k.


----------



## Naiad

Twilight Sparkle said:


> *pets*
> Laf, can you hold him for me for a bit?. I'm doing a sniping order right now. I can still pay the full 35k.



I'll take him off the AH ^^ Send a CR whenever you're ready 
u v u


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Lafiel said:


> I'll take him off the AH ^^ Send a CR whenever you're ready
> u v u



Sent a CR, thank you. u v u


----------



## f11

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hatched these little gems this morning.


I'd totally buy the teal one but im so poor. I'll try to get some money later today so I an buy.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Crys would you like me to hold him for you? I can take him of the AH if you want.

Sneeks in and buys this lovely fellow


----------



## f11

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Crys would you like me to hold him for you? I can take him of the AH if you want.
> 
> Sneeks in and buys this lovely fellow


yes please!


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## PandaNikita

Dragons for sale. On mobile just send a cr with anything good lol I need lair space T-T


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh god why the babies i wanted have sold,,, rip
laf stop having 3 egg nests have five T-T /wallows in self-pity


----------



## Shirohibiki

i just spent 75k to buy a dragon just like the ones laf birthed. i hate myself. good. it doesnt have smoke tho.....and smoke is rly expensive :/ sigh.


----------



## Naiad

Shirohibiki said:


> oh god why the babies i wanted have sold,,, rip
> laf stop having 3 egg nests have five T-T /wallows in self-pity



My dergs hate me :") always 3/2 egg nests fml

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i just spent 75k to buy a dragon just like the ones laf birthed. i hate myself. good. it doesnt have smoke tho.....and smoke is rly expensive :/ sigh.



//pats softly

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cuppycakez said:


> You'll have to PM/VM me next time so I remember to come back and check



I don't really notify over TBT u v u
I can, however, add you to ping lists ^^





whoops didn't see your post on there OTL


----------



## Creeper$

Babs!!
















Send a CR or make an offer!!


----------



## ecclesi-uh

Ahhhhh yessss hello fellow dragon nerds

I'm skeletonJAGK #97643


----------



## Peisinoe

13k


----------



## Dork

eyy new babes





















also this bae but i love her too much i must keep (i have too many spirals sob)


----------



## Peisinoe

IM making a google doc for all members on TBT that use FR. If you aren't on the first post and would like to be added to the doc VM me please, your FR NAME+lair ID


----------



## Xanarcah

S a t a n i said:


> IM making a google doc for all members on TBT that use FR. If you aren't on the first post and would like to be added to the doc VM me please, your FR NAME+lair ID



_Stina caught FR's spreadsheet fever_


----------



## ecclesi-uh

The spreadsheet craze is so efficient though


----------



## Peisinoe

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tL0gNB1fjUujTXJS7g8SZDg/htmlview?pli=1


Finished it awhile back added people who frequent here a lot. If your name isn't on there hit pandanikita or I up. 
Also mentioned to fninja to update OP and add this link. Will make it editable tomorrow morning so people can add themselves.


----------



## PandaNikita

S a t a n i said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/tL0gNB1fjUujTXJS7g8SZDg/htmlview?pli=1
> 
> 
> Finished it awhile back added people who frequent here a lot. If your name isn't on there hit pandanikita or I up.
> Also mentioned to fninja to update OP and add this link. Will make it editable tomorrow morning so people can add themselves.


Lol have to docs just in case someone likes to mess around 8D


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

babs!










Not sure what to price them at, any ideas?. I'm so close to keeping the obs/ice/maize SD girl, she's way too pretty.


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> babs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to price them at, any ideas?. I'm so close to keeping the obs/ice/maize SD girl, she's way too pretty.



GAH i was just about to ask about the SD girl, she's so gorgeous! I wouldn't wanna steal such a beautiful baby from you though!


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> GAH i was just about to ask about the SD girl, she's so gorgeous! I wouldn't wanna steal such a beautiful baby from you though!


Her mothers just as beautiful. You can have her if you want, just name a price <3.


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Her mothers just as beautiful. You can have her if you want, just name a price <3.



Hhhh im not up to date with cryface dragon prices atm! Id be happy to pay whatever haha


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Astro0 said:


> Hhhh im not up to date with cryface dragon prices atm! Id be happy to pay whatever haha



I looked at cryface SD's with obs primary, the cheapest one is 60k, the most expensive is 180k. Does 75-80k sound ok?.


----------



## Creeper$

Creeper$ said:


> Babs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send a CR or make an offer!!



Hey hey hey i gots more










Price check? Maybe buy one??


----------



## Silversea

Who else thinks we should have a separate selling thread for selling advertisements? No offence to anyone at all but these big dragon images take up a lot of the page and require more scrolling effort to get past to read other comments.


----------



## Astro0

Twilight Sparkle said:


> I looked at cryface SD's with obs primary, the cheapest one is 60k, the most expensive is 180k. Does 75-80k sound ok?.



Sounds great! Just send me a cr with whatever piprice youre happy with ^_^ sorry for the late reply!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Silversea said:


> Who else thinks we should have a separate selling thread for selling advertisements? No offence to anyone at all but these big dragon images take up a lot of the page and require more scrolling effort to get past to read other comments.



Not sure if thats allowed, or something, you could check with a mod, or just psa everyone to use spoilers


----------



## Silversea

Yeah I guess using spoilers is the "current" way to do it. But some people do that anyway so I guess...carry on everyone ; )


----------



## Naiad

Silversea said:


> Who else thinks we should have a separate selling thread for selling advertisements? No offence to anyone at all but these big dragon images take up a lot of the page and require more scrolling effort to get past to read other comments.



The issue with spoilers is they're kinda easy to miss tho??
I always feel awkward when people quote others in spoilers bc I missed them


----------



## Silversea

Yeah I don't know...
Maybe have limit of 2 dragon images and the rest in spoilers? idk, this feels like so little of a problem to pick on.


----------



## Peisinoe

Creeper$ said:


> Hey hey hey i gots more
> 
> Price check? Maybe buy one??




I suggest throwing in AH at 15k+ should sell


----------



## Silversea

Xanarcah can you send crossroads for Silence please? I can't find any way to make the "Request Trade" button active.


----------



## PandaNikita

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266194-Flight-Rising-General-Thread-New

- - - Post Merge - - -

Check it out^^


----------



## gnoixaim

PandaNikita said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?266194-Flight-Rising-General-Thread-New
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Check it out^^



You or FN should request to close this thread then : )))


----------



## PandaNikita

gnoixaim said:


> You or FN should request to close this thread then : )))


Yes FN told me he send in a request for the thread to be locked : ) I hope the new thread will be helpful ^o^


----------



## Silversea

This thread was nice while it lasted.

#finalword or whatever you cool people say these days.


----------



## f11

I think maybe both should be open and one used for selling??


----------



## FireNinja1

Yeah, I sent in the lock req, it should be going down soon. Inb4lock. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Crys said:


> I think maybe both should be open and one used for selling??



Nah, one of the reasons of why this is being shut down is that I was too lazy to update the OP. This would just become a mumbojumbo of spoilers and large pictures.


----------



## infinikitten

I asked my fellow droplets, but I'll ask here as well - did anyone happen to breed any dragons and hatch a nest on* February 16th?* I'm looking to buy mahself some birthday dergs


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thanks for the Original the FireNinja1.


----------



## Creeper$

**Pls be last post**


----------



## Naiad

Creeper$ said:


> **Pls be last post**




//pats softly

u v u
n o p e


----------



## Cuppycakez

..


----------



## Creeper$

mE


----------



## toxapex

Wait why is this thread being shut down?


----------



## nard

Creeper$ said:


> **Pls be last post**



how about u move to the next one? : >

- - - Post Merge - - -



tokayseye said:


> Wait why is this thread being shut down?



There's a new one ( Steve didn't wanna update the OP of this one. ).


----------



## tamagotchi

lmao bye


----------



## Creeper$

nO


----------



## nard

creeper please dont post on it

its gonna be locked soon


----------



## Creeper$

Waaah (ok)


----------



## FireNinja1

Oh yeah, I should add this in now: Please just let this thread die in peace. If you want to make your wishes about how this thread is dying, do it on the new thread, we have it for a reason.


----------

